# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Le nombre d'utilisateurs de Mastodon connat une forte baisse aprs un pic de frquentation fin 2022

## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2 % de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise,*
*ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social * 

*Le 14 mars 2022, Elon Musk a fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions dactions Twitter, soit un investissement de 2,9 milliards de dollars selon le cours de clture de Twitter vendredi. Selon les informations rvles par la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission, le  gendarme de la Bourse  amricain, aux fonctions gnralement similaires  celles de lAutorit des marchs financiers que l'on rencontre dans dautres tats), le milliardaire de la tech dtient dsormais 9,2 % du rseau social, ce qui en fait l'un des plus gros actionnaires du mdia social et reprsente plus de quatre fois la participation de 2,25 % du fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey. La valeur de laction Twitter grimpait denviron 25 % lundi, avant louverture de la Bourse de New York.*

Le PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk, a achet une participation gante dans Twitter qui fait de lui le plus grand actionnaire extrieur du mdia social : Musk dtient 73 486 938 actions de Twitter, ce qui reprsente une participation passive de 9,2 % dans la socit, selon un dossier 13G de la Securities and Exchange Commission publi lundi. La participation vaut 2,89 milliards de dollars, selon le cours de clture de Twitter vendredi.


Le 25 mars, soit 11 jours aprs cette prise de participation, Elon Musk a demand  ses abonns si, selon eux, Twitter respecte la libert d'expression :  La libert d'expression est essentielle au fonctionnement d'une dmocratie. Pensez-vous que Twitter adhre rigoureusement  ce principe ? .  Les consquences de ce sondage seront importantes. S'il vous plat, rflchissez bien , avait-il averti. Le  non  l'a emport  70 %. Dans ses changes avec ses abonns, l'entrepreneur disait rflchir  srieusement   la cration d'un nouveau rseau social.


 tant donn que Twitter sert de facto de place publique de la ville, le non-respect des principes de la libert d'expression sape fondamentalement la dmocratie , a tweet Musk en rponse  son sondage.  Qu'est-ce qui devrait tre fait ? 

Pourquoi a-t-il fait ce sondage *aprs* avoir investi ? Quelles hypothses peuvent tre formules ? Les questions que nous pouvons nous poser  ce sujet sont nombreuses. En attendant, le principal intress n'a pas fait de commentaires  ce sujet.

Pour sa part, Dan Ives, l'analyste de Wedbush, a dj une piste de rflexion :  Cette prise de participation minoritaire est probablement le point de dpart d'une conversation avec la direction de Twitter, qui pourrait ensuite mener  un rle plus actif et potentiellement plus agressif .

 Musk pourrait essayer d'adopter une position plus agressive ici sur Twitter. Cela pourrait ventuellement conduire  une sorte de rachat. Cela a du sens tant donn ce dont Musk a au moins parl, du moins du point de vue des mdias sociaux , a dclar Ives.

Le 24 mars, Elon Musk avait demand si les algorithmes de Twitter devaient tre passs en  open source , ce qui rendrait leur code accessible et modifiable. Ces logiciels grent notamment laffichage des tweets jugs les plus pertinents et intressants, en fonction notamment du nombre de personnes ayant interagi avec. Lutilisateur a toutefois le choix avec laffichage traditionnel de Twitter, par ordre antchronologique.

Jack Dorsey, le fondateur de Twitter, qui nexerce plus aucune responsabilit dans lentreprise, a dj critiqu sa plateforme et suggr des modifications.  ce message d'Elon Musk, il a rpondu :  Le choix dutiliser (ou non) lalgorithme de son choix devrait appartenir  lutilisateur. 


Dimanche 27 mars, Musk a galement dclar qu'il envisageait de crer une nouvelle plateforme de mdias sociaux. Pour tre plus prcis, un utilisateur lui a demand :  Envisageriez-vous de crer une nouvelle plateforme de mdias sociaux, Elon Musk ? Une qui consisterait en un algorithme open source, une o la libert d'expression et le respect de la libert d'expression sont prioritaires, une o la propagande est trs minime. Je pense que ce genre de plateforme est ncessaire . Et Musk de rpondre :  J'y rflchis srieusement .


*Un personnage public trs actif sur Twitter*

Musk, trs actif sur Twitter, est lune des personnalits les influentes sur le rseau social  avec 80 millions dabonns, son compte figure parmi les dix plus suivis (il est en huitime position, la liste dans l'ordre tant Barack Obama, Justin Bieber, Katy Perry, Rihanna, Cristiano Ronaldo, Taylor Swift, Donald Trump, Ariana Grande, Lady Gaga, Elon Musk, Elen DeGeneres et Narenda Modi). 

Il utilise rgulirement Twitter pour partager les mises  jour des socits qu'il possde, notamment SpaceX et Neuralink. Il est galement connu pour partager des mmes, ajoutant  sa popularit parmi les fans.

Mais certains messages ont suscit la controverse. En effet, les messages, souvent moqueurs, parfois cryptiques quil y publie peuvent entraner des fluctuations majeures dans le cours dune action ou dune cryptomonnaie.  En guise d'illustration, nous pouvons voquer le dogecoin. Le PDG de Tesla a priodiquement tweet au sujet de la cryptomonnaie, et ses tweets sont frquemment suivis par des hausses du prix du dogecoin. Fin avril 2021, Musk a tweet une image avec pour lgende  doge aboyant sur la lune , probablement en rfrence  la phrase d'argot cryptographique populaire "to the moon". Par la suite, la valeur du dogecoin a tripl.

Avec seulement quelques mots, mmes, emojis et likes, Elon Musk a fait prendre ou perdre de la valeur aux cryptomonnaies ces derniers mois (nous pouvons par exemple parler de son annonce quant  la possibilit d'acheter des Tesla avec des bitcoins qui a fait prendre de la valeur  la cryptomonnaie, puis de ses dclarations o il a voqu son inquitude concernant l'impact climatique du bitcoin qui ont fait chuter la valeur de la cryptomonnaie).

Paradoxalement, la SEC, lagence qui contrle les manipulations du march, na pas ragi aux nombreux messages qui lui taient adresss sur les rseaux sociaux. Les internautes taient pourtant nombreux  dnoncer lattitude du milliardaire. Mais lagence na aucune autorit sur le march des cryptomonnaies, la faute  un norme vide juridique.

En novembre, le PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk, a donn le coup d'envoi d'une vente en cascade de ses avoirs personnels dans l'entreprise.

Musk a vendu ces actions aprs avoir fait l'objet d'une surveillance accrue concernant sa fortune. L'homme le plus riche du monde a t critiqu pour ne pas avoir pay d'impt sur le revenu, tant donn qu'il ne peroit pas un salaire de Tesla et qu'il est rmunr en actions. Musk n'a pas  payer d'impts sur cette rmunration tant qu'il n'a pas rclam et vendu les actions attribues (ce qu'il n'avait pas fait depuis quelques annes). Au lieu de cela, Musk emprunte beaucoup d'argent en utilisant ses actions comme garantie.

Le prsident de la commission des finances du Snat, Ron (D-OR), a propos un  impt sur le revenu des milliardaires  qui imposerait ces augmentations de richesse comme un revenu, bien qu'il s'agisse de  gains non raliss . Dans un sondage Twitter lanc novembre, Musk a dclar :  On parle beaucoup ces derniers temps des plus-values latentes comme d'un moyen d'viter les impts, je propose donc de vendre 10 % de mes actions Tesla. tes-vous favorable  cette ide ?  Le milliardaire a donn aux gens la possibilit de voter "Oui" ou "Non" et s'est engag  respecter les rsultats du sondage, quelle que soit la direction prise. Quelque 3 519 252 personnes ont rpondu, et 57,9 % d'entre elles ont vot pour  Oui .


La vente de 10 % de ses parts dans la socit Tesla lui a rapport  ce jour plus de 16 milliards de dollars.

 Je n'ai que des actions, donc la seule faon pour moi de payer des impts personnellement est de vendre des actions , a-t-il ajout. Par ailleurs, en octobre, conduits par Wyden, les dmocrates ont propos une taxe annuelle sur les gains d'investissement des milliardaires pour aider  financer le paquet social et climatique d'environ 2 000 milliards de dollars du prsident Joe Biden. L'impt sur le revenu des milliardaires permettrait galement de combler une lacune qui a permis aux super riches de reporter indfiniment l'impt sur les plus-values, une stratgie connue sous le nom de  acheter, emprunter, mourir .


Wyden a crit dans un tweet :  Le fait que l'homme le plus riche du monde paie ou non des impts ne devrait pas dpendre des rsultats d'un sondage Twitter . Musk, qui s'est vigoureusement oppos  la proposition, a rpondu  Wyden par une rplique grossire. Avant cela, il avait qualifi le projet de loi des dmocrates  d'extorsion des super riches . Il a demand au Congrs amricain de le  laisser tranquille  et a dclar qu'il amassait sa fortune dans un but prcis.  Laissez tomber la taxe sur les milliardaires. Cela ne fera qu'entraver mon projet d'amener l'humanit sur Mars , a-t-il dclar en octobre.

Source : SEC

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces acquisitions ? Pouvez-vous formuler des hypothses sur les intentions de Musk tant donn les propos qu'il a tenus sur Twitter ou estimez-vous que cela ne soit pas encore possible  ce stade ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos de l'analyste Dan Ives qui estime que :  Cette prise de participation minoritaire est probablement le point de dpart d'une conversation avec la direction de Twitter, qui pourrait ensuite mener  un rle plus actif et potentiellement plus agressif  ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le dogecoin, la cryptomonnaie cre en 2013, a connu une augmentation de plus de 20 milliards de dollars, aprs qu'Elon Musk ait tweet une photo de  Doge aboyant sur la Lune 
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk indique qu'il  songe   quitter son emploi et  devenir un influenceur, tandis qu'il a vendu prs d'un milliard de dollars d'actions Tesla

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk a publi un sondage sur Twitter demandant aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un bouton de modification. Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, demande aux utilisateurs de voter avec prcaution.*

*Ce sondage intervient aprs que M. Musk a rvl plus tt dans la journe une participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter, d'une valeur de prs de 3 milliards de dollars, qui fait de lui le plus grand actionnaire du site de micro-blogging avec 73,5 millions d'actions.*

"_Voulez-vous un bouton d'dition ?_" a demand Musk dans le tweet.


Rpondant au sondage de Musk, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a tweet que les consquences du sondage seront importantes. "_S'il vous plat, votez prudemment_", a-t-il dclar.


Le 1er avril, Twitter avait tweet un message sur son compte officiel, indiquant qu'il travaillait sur la fonction "dition" tant attendue. Lorsqu'on lui a demand s'il s'agissait d'une blague, l'entreprise a rpondu : "_Nous ne pouvons ni confirmer ni infirmer, mais il se peut que nous modifiions notre dclaration ultrieurement_." 

C'tait un poisson d'avril, mais il y a eu beaucoup de demandes au cours des annes pour l'option d'dition des tweets. Jack Dorsey, le fondateur de Twitter, tait oppos  cette ide, mais il n'est plus dans le coup. Le dernier sondage d'Elon Musk utilise quelques fautes d'orthographe dlibres ("yse" et "on") pour souligner pourquoi tant de personnes pensent que cette option serait un ajout utile.

Le tweet a fortement aliment les conversations, le directeur technique de Meta prenant part  un dbat sur la valeur d'une option de modification :


Le sondage de Musk sur le bouton d'dition n'est pas le premier qu'il ralise sur Twitter.  la fin du mois dernier, il a demand aux utilisateurs de Twitter s'ils pensaient que le site respectait les principes de la libert d'expression :


Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous favorable  un bouton "modifier" sur Twitter ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2 % de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk offre 5 000 dollars  un adolescent pour qu'il ferme son compte Twitter qui retrace ses vols privs, le jeune de 19 ans juge que 5 000 $ ce n'est vraiment pas assez

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk rflchit srieusement  la cration d'une nouvelle plateforme de mdias sociaux, a-t-il dclar dans un tweet

----------


## Bruno

*Elon Musk va rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter aprs tre devenu le premier actionnaire,* 
*le dirigeant de Tesla a acquis une participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter Inc.*

*Twitter Inc. a dclar qu'il allait nommer le directeur gnral de Tesla Inc. Elon Musk, chef de la direction de Tesla Inc., au sein de son conseil d'administration, faisant ainsi entrer l'agitateur milliardaire des rseaux sociaux dans le giron de l'entreprise. L'annonce a t faite le 5 mars aprs une srie d'appels ces dernires semaines entre Musk, le directeur gnral de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, et le prsident du conseil d'administration indpendant, Bret Taylor, lorsque les responsables de l'entreprise ont appris que Musk accumulait une participation de 9,2 % dans la plateforme, a dclar une personne au fait de la question. Les discussions ont abouti, selon cette personne,  ce que la socit offre un sige au conseil d'administration  Musk.*

Le 14 mars 2022, Elon Musk a fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions dactions Twitter, soit un investissement de 2,9 milliards de dollars selon le cours de clture de Twitter vendredi. Selon les informations rvles par la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission, le  gendarme de la Bourse  amricain, aux fonctions gnralement similaires  celles de lAutorit des marchs financiers que l'on rencontre dans dautres tats), le milliardaire de la tech dtient dsormais 9,2 % du rseau social, ce qui en fait l'un des plus gros actionnaires du mdia social et reprsente plus de quatre fois la participation de 2,25 % du fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey. La valeur de laction Twitter grimpait denviron 25 % lundi, avant louverture de la Bourse de New York.

Le PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk, a achet une participation gante dans Twitter qui fait de lui le plus grand actionnaire extrieur du mdia social : Musk dtient 73 486 938 actions de Twitter, ce qui reprsente une participation passive de 9,2 % dans la socit, selon un dossier 13G de la Securities and Exchange Commission publi lundi. La participation vaut 2,89 milliards de dollars, selon le cours de clture de Twitter vendredi.

Sans donner plus de dtails, Musk qui dirige les socits Tesla et SpaceX, a dclar dans un tweet mardi qu'il esprait  apporter des amliorations significatives  Twitter dans les mois  venir .


Rappelons que Twitter est un rseau social de microblogage gr par l'entreprise Twitter Inc. Il permet  un utilisateur denvoyer gratuitement des micromessages, appels tweets ou gazouillis, sur internet, par messagerie instantane ou par SMS. Ces messages sont limits  280 caractres.

Il y a quelques semaines, Elon Musk a contact Parag Agrawal avec des ides pour remodeler les rseaux sociaux qui rejoignaient celles de Agrawal et de Jack Dorsey, le cofondateur de Twitter, d'aprs leurs changes publics. Tous trois ont voqu l'ide de transfrer radicalement le pouvoir des rseaux sociaux vers les utilisateurs, loin des grandes entreprises, en utilisant une approche technologique qui donnerait aux gens le contrle de ce qu'ils voient dans leurs flux de rseaux sociaux.

Dans les semaines qui ont suivi, Agrawal a discut de la possibilit pour Musk de participer plus activement  l'avenir de Twitter, selon deux personnes ayant connaissance de ces conversations et n'ayant pas t autorises  s'exprimer publiquement. Agrawal s'est galement flicit de l'entre de Musk, qui compte plus de 80 millions d'abonns sur Twitter et tweete parfois une douzaine de fois ou plus par jour, au conseil d'administration de la socit, a dclar l'une de ces personnes.  Au cours de nos conversations avec Eloan ces dernires semaines, il nous est apparu clairement qu'il apporterait une grande valeur  notre conseil d'administration , a tweet Agrawal.

L'arrive de l'un des utilisateurs les plus puissants de Twitter au sein de son conseil d'administration a des rpercussions sur un rseau social o les dirigeants mondiaux, les lgislateurs, les clbrits et plus de 217 millions d'utilisateurs tiennent quotidiennement un discours public. Contrairement  certains autres membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter, Musk n'aurait pas sign d'accord lui interdisant d'influencer les politiques de l'entreprise. Cela pourrait lui permettre de travailler avec Agrawal sur une vision futuriste du rseau social  dcentralis .

Cette vision remet en question la manire dont les plateformes sont cres. Les technologies de base seraient construites publiquement et de manire transparente, sous la supervision et avec la participation de codeurs du monde entier. Les utilisateurs pourraient ensuite personnaliser leurs flux de rseaux sociaux et tablir leurs propres rgles concernant les types de discours acceptables. C'est trs diffrent de la faon dont les rseaux sociaux tels que Facebook, Twitter et Instagram sont actuellement organiss, les entreprises dictant les messages qui peuvent rester affichs et ceux qui doivent tre supprims.

Selon certains analystes, ce plan s'inscrit dans les convictions de Musk, de Dorsey et de Agrawal en matire de libert d'expression sans entrave. Musk a critiqu Twitter pour avoir modr sa plateforme de manire trop restrictive et a dclar qu'il fallait autoriser davantage de discours. Dorsey, lui aussi, a t confront  la dcision de chasser l'ancien prsident Donald J. Trump du service l'anne dernire, et a dclar qu'il n'avait pas  clbr ou ressenti de la fiert  dans cette dcision. Agrawal a dclar que la conversation publique est un bien inhrent  la socit.

Leurs positions sont devenues de plus en plus aberrantes dans le dbat mondial sur la libert d'expression en ligne, alors que de plus en plus de personnes se demandent si une trop grande libert d'expression n'a pas permis la diffusion de fausses informations et de contenus qui divisent.

*Elon Musk ne bnficiera pas d'un traitement spcial*

Au regard de ses rgles, Twitter affirme qu'il n'accordera pas de traitement spcial au PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk, sur sa plateforme. Dans une dclaration, le porte-parole de Twitter, Adrian Zamora, a indiqu que la plateforme est  engage  l'impartialit dans le dveloppement et l'application de ses politiques et rgles , ce qui implique que Musk sera soumis aux mmes rgles Twitter que tout le monde. En d'autres termes, Twitter pourrait encore interdire ou suspendre Musk, si ncessaire.
En ce qui concerne l'influence potentielle de Musk sur la plateforme, Zamora a dclar que les membres du conseil d'administration ne sont pas en mesure de prendre des dcisions concernant les politiques de Twitter, mais qu'ils jouent un rle important lorsqu'il s'agit de fournir des conseils et des commentaires.

 Nos dcisions politiques ne sont pas dtermines par le conseil d'administration ou les actionnaires , a expliqu Zamora.  Comme toujours, notre conseil d'administration joue un rle important de conseil et de rtroaction sur l'ensemble de notre service. Nos oprations et dcisions quotidiennes sont prises par la direction et les employs de Twitter.  Bien sr, Musk aura en fait un droit de regard direct sur certains aspects majeurs de Twitter. Les membres du conseil d'administration doivent approuver les fusions et superviser les performances de l'entreprise. Il ne s'agit peut-tre pas de dcisions prises  au jour le jour , mais elles peuvent nanmoins avoir une grande influence sur l'entreprise.

Maintenant que Elon Musk est le plus grand actionnaire individuel de Twitter, de nombreux utilisateurs s'interrogent sur le type d'impact quil pourrait avoir sur les dcisions  venir, d'autant plus quil a t largement critique  l'gard de la plateforme. En mars, il a lanc un sondage pour demander  ses followers s'ils pensent que Twitter  adhre rigoureusement  au principe de la libert d'expression. Il n'est pas certain qu'un Twitter dcentralis puisse voir le jour. Son mergence pourrait prendre des annes, car elle impliquerait un processus complexe de rorganisation de l'ensemble de la plateforme.

Dans un tweet sur sa page en 2019, le cofondateur et chef de la direction de Twitter a dsign le milliardaire Elon Musk comme son twitteur prfr et la personne la plus excitante sur le rseau. Voici ce quil a rpondu quand la question lui a t pose :  Pour moi personnellement ? Jaime la faon dont Elon Musk utilise Twitter. Il est concentr sur la rsolution des problmes existentiels et partage ouvertement ce quil pense. Je respecte beaucoup cela et tous les hauts et bas qui vont avec . Aprs le tweet de Dorsey, les ractions de nombreux internautes ont montr que ces derniers ne semblent pas tre du mme avis que le patron de Twitter.

Ils voquent comme principale entorse  cette dsignation les nombreux scandales auxquels on associe le nom du fondateur de Tesla et de Space X ainsi que dautres vnements quils nont pas forcment cit.  titre illustratif, ils rappellent sa poursuite en justice par la SEC (Securities and Exchanges Commission) en septembre dernier, qui lui a cot son poste de prsident au sein de Tesla, le faux compte Elon Musk qui a drob des millions de dollars aux abonns du patron de Tesla et bien dautres scandales.  Dans le cas de la poursuite, la SEC accusait Elon Musk davoir t  lorigine de fausses et trompeuses dclarations dans le but de provoquer une hausse du cot des actions de Tesla. Tout tait parti d'un tweet d'Elon Musk disant quun accord visant  privatiser Tesla tait quasi certain.

Le 14 mars, Musk, qui possde une fortune de plus de 270 milliards de dollars, avait accumul une participation de plus de 5 % dans Twitter, selon une dclaration de la socit. Aprs cela, il a commenc  exprimer davantage ses ides sur Twitter et la libert d'expression sur le service, y compris dans des changes avec Dorsey.

 L'algorithme de Twitter devrait tre open source , a tweet Musk le 24 mars, demandant  ses followers de voter  oui  ou  non   l'ide de rendre public le code qui alimente l'algorithme de Twitter. De tels algorithmes  ouverts  pourraient donner aux gens plus d'options pour organiser leurs flux comme ils le souhaitent et donner la priorit  diffrents types de contenu.

Dorsey a immdiatement accept.  Le choix de l'algorithme  utiliser (ou non) devrait tre ouvert  tous , a-t-il tweet en guise de rponse  Musk. Le 25 mars, Musk a demand  ses followers si Twitter ne respectait pas les principes de la libert d'expression.  La libert d'expression est essentielle au bon fonctionnement d'une dmocratie. Pensez-vous que Twitter adhre rigoureusement  ce principe ?  A-t-il demand.

Un jour plus tard, aprs que plus de deux millions d'utilisateurs ont rpondu, Musk a crit :  tant donn que Twitter sert de facto de place publique, ne pas adhrer aux principes de la libert d'expression mine fondamentalement la dmocratie.   Une nouvelle plateforme est-elle ncessaire ? , a-t-il ajout. Lundi, dans l'un de ses premiers tweets aprs la rvlation de sa participation, Musk a publi un autre sondage sur Twitter demandant aux gens s'ils voulaient pouvoir modifier les tweets, une fonctionnalit que beaucoup ont demande sans succs.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'entre d'Elon Musk au conseil d'administration de Twitter ?

 ::fleche::  Maintenant qu'Elon Musk est le plus grand actionnaire individuel de Twitter, quel est selon vous, le type d'impact quil pourrait avoir sur les dcisions  venir ?

 ::fleche::   La libert d'expression est essentielle au bon fonctionnement d'une dmocratie. Pensez-vous que Twitter adhre rigoureusement  ce principe ? 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2 % de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social

 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Twitter nomme Elon Musk comme son twitteur prfr, malgr les multiples scandales de ses tweets

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a publi un sondage sur Twitter demandant aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un bouton de modification, Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter demande aux utilisateurs de voter avec prcaution

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk indique qu'il  songe   quitter son emploi et  devenir un influenceur, tandis qu'il a vendu prs d'un milliard de dollars d'actions Tesla

----------


## Anselme45

Les gouvernements de tous les pays occidentaux voient le sieur Poutine comme le tyran qui mets en danger les dmocraties alors que le vrai danger est sous leur nez!

Le capitalisme pouss  l'extrme a donn naissance  des Musk et autres Bezos qui prennent le contrle de tous les domaines de la socit humaine.

Quand un seul homme prend ses aises dans les tlcom avec ses satellites, dans les transports avec ses voitures et camions lectriques, dans l'IT, dans l'exploitation de l'espace, dans la robotique, dans l'IA, dans les media, dans les infrastructures assurant la mobilit des gens, etc, etc, etc, il y a pril pour le monde que l'on connat!

Quand est-ce que les gouvernements du monde vont lgifrer pour limiter l'apptit de ce genre de mec? Il y a des lois anti-trusts qui empchent certaines entreprises d'tre trop influentes dans leur domaine d'activit (exemple: une multinationale de l'alimentaire ne peut pas racheter un gros concurrent sans l'accord des autorits politiques), pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas des lois "anti-Musk"?

Il serait temps de se rveiller avant que l'ogre "capitalisme" mange ses propres enfants!!!

----------


## emilie77

Le monde n'a rien appri avec le jeu du Monopoly
"Le but du jeu consiste  ruiner ses adversaires par des oprations immobilires. Il symbolise les aspects apparents et spectaculaires du capitalisme, les fortunes se faisant et se dfaisant au fil des coups de ds."

----------


## Jules34

> Il serait temps de se rveiller avant que l'ogre "capitalisme" mange ses propres enfants!!!


Des fois j'ai l'impression qu'on a dj plus que la tte qui dpasse de la bte  ::aie:: , et encore c'est pour applaudir les gens comme Musk. Le syndrome de Stockholm probablement. On va encore bien rigoler avec les lections.

----------


## calvaire

> Les gouvernements de tous les pays occidentaux voient le sieur Poutine comme le tyran qui mets en danger les dmocraties alors que le vrai danger est sous leur nez!
> 
> Le capitalisme pouss  l'extrme a donn naissance  des Musk et autres Bezos qui prennent le contrle de tous les domaines de la socit humaine.
> 
> Quand un seul homme prend ses aises dans les tlcom avec ses satellites, dans les transports avec ses voitures et camions lectriques, dans l'IT, dans l'exploitation de l'espace, dans la robotique, dans l'IA, dans les media, dans les infrastructures assurant la mobilit des gens, etc, etc, etc, il y a pril pour le monde que l'on connat!
> 
> Quand est-ce que les gouvernements du monde vont lgifrer pour limiter l'apptit de ce genre de mec? Il y a des lois anti-trusts qui empchent certaines entreprises d'tre trop influentes dans leur domaine d'activit (exemple: une multinationale de l'alimentaire ne peut pas racheter un gros concurrent sans l'accord des autorits politiques), pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas des lois "anti-Musk"?
> 
> Il serait temps de se rveiller avant que l'ogre "capitalisme" mange ses propres enfants!!!


faut pas exagrer non plus, qui utilise un produit de Mr Musk sur ce forum ?
Tesla c'est des bagnoles de riche, internet par satellite c'est absolument pas comptitif en France face a nos telecom francais et pour spaceX on a le groupe Ariane en Europe qui fait le taff... pour peu que les membres de l'UE se force  utiliser Ariane.
Musk c'est peut tre le milliardaire le moins dangereux de la plante, j'ai plus peur des boites comme Google, MS et Amazon.
En particulier Google car il dispose de produits dont je peux difficilement me passer (android et youtube principalement)

Merci a nos gouvernements d'ailleurs de rendre ces entreprises indispensables (installations de windows, office dans les coles, obligation d'installer son application bancaire sur un smartphone android ou ios seulement pour pouvoir payer en ligne...)

Twitter comme Facebook sont dj des ramassis de caca niveau info et ambiance gnrale, a ne peut pas tre pire
Au faite c'est devenue rentable twitter depuis le temps ?
edit: aprs recherche, le site dgage du bnfice depuis 2019

----------


## PomFritz

> Les gouvernements de tous les pays occidentaux voient le sieur Poutine comme le tyran qui mets en danger les dmocraties alors que le vrai danger est sous leur nez!


Euh, c'est quoi le rapport? Une lutte d'influence entre mgalomanes dcrbrs et leurs hordes de fanboys, qui profitent tous du mme systme financier  ::ptdr::

----------


## totozor

> Musk n'aurait pas sign d'accord lui interdisant d'influencer les politiques de l'entreprise. Cela pourrait lui permettre de travailler avec Agrawal sur une vision futuriste du rseau social  dcentralis .





> Au regard de ses rgles, Twitter affirme qu'il n'accordera pas de traitement spcial au PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk, sur sa plateforme. [...]ce qui implique que Musk sera soumis aux mmes rgles Twitter que tout le monde.[...] Bien sr, Musk aura en fait un droit de regard direct sur certains aspects majeurs de Twitter. Les membres du conseil d'administration doivent approuver les fusions et superviser les performances de l'entreprise. [...] mais elles peuvent nanmoins avoir une grande influence sur l'entreprise.


Traduction : nous ne nous empchons pas de bannir Elon Musk, s'il ne respecte pas les rgles qu'il a aid  crire lui mme.



> L'algorithme de Twitter devrait tre open source , a tweet Musk le 24 mars, demandant  ses followers de voter  oui  ou  non   l'ide de rendre public le code qui alimente l'algorithme de Twitter. De tels algorithmes  ouverts  pourraient donner aux gens plus d'options pour organiser leurs flux comme ils le souhaitent et donner la priorit  diffrents types de contenu.


Je connais a, c'est comme quand un utilisateur me dit quelle action faire pour pour qu'un outil fonctionne mieux alors qu'il ne comprend pas comment il fonctionne.
Quand vous avez un problme adressez le, ceux qui savent trouveront la solution au problme, dans 99.99% des cas la solution propose de rsout rien.

----------


## Anselme45

> faut pas exagrer non plus, qui utilise un produit de Mr Musk sur ce forum ?


Avant d'affirmer des ralits de manire premptoire, on se renseigne!

Personne utilise un GPS sur ce forum? GPS qui appartient aux USA! Et qui est LE fournisseur de lanceurs (fuse pour les ignorants) des USA qui permet de remplacer les satellites du rseau GPS en fin de vie? SpaceX du sieur Musk.

Les USA, plus grande puissance du monde, dpend de Musk pour aller dans l'espace, ils ne disposent plus d'aucun lanceur propre: Il y a SpaceX et de vieux lanceurs quips de moteurs... russes!    ::chin::

----------


## calvaire

> Avant d'affirmer des ralits de manire premptoire, on se renseigne!
> 
> Personne utilise un GPS sur ce forum? GPS qui appartient aux USA! Et qui est LE fournisseur de lanceurs (fuse pour les ignorants) des USA qui permet de remplacer les satellites du rseau GPS en fin de vie? SpaceX du sieur Musk.


Oui j'utilise le rseau GPS... conjointement au rseau Galileo, Glonass et Beidou.
Si j'ai plus le rseau amricain pas grave j'ai celui de lEurope (qui est de bien meilleur qualit), sinon russe et chinois.




> Les USA, plus grande puissance du monde, dpend de Musk pour aller dans l'espace, ils ne disposent plus d'aucun lanceur propre: Il y a SpaceX et de vieux lanceurs quips de moteurs... russes!


Les USA dispose et utilise rgulirement le lanceur Atlas V d'ULA et Delta IV de Boeing, de vieux lanceurs quips de moteurs russes oui et alors ? ils fonctionnent et sont toujours utilis.
Et la concurrence arrive, il y'a proton pour les petits lanceurs dja dispo et bientt la nouvelle gen de lanceurs de Boeing, ULA et Blue Origin.


Quand  Tesla... ils sont fasse aux gants Volkswagen et Toyota, bien plus gros et avec bien plus de moyens.
Tesla c'est des nains avec beaucoup de com jusqu aujourd'hui. Petit volume oblige, ils se focalise donc sur les voitures qui coute cher pour vendre peu car peu de capacit de production.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Twitter prvoit un bouton d'dition et affirme que le sondage d'Elon Musk n'a rien  voir avec cette dcision*
*le bouton sera d'abord propos aux abonns  Twitter Blue*

*Twitter a annonc mardi qu'il travaillait  permettre aux utilisateurs de modifier leurs tweets aprs les avoir publis. L'ide est de pouvoir corriger les fautes de frappe ou les erreurs dans un tweet sans sacrifier les rponses, les retweets ou les "likes" qu'il a dj accumuls. La socit devrait commencer  tester cette fonctionnalit avec les abonns  Twitter Blue dans "les mois  venir". Mais elle pourrait tre potentiellement dploye pour les autres utilisateurs par la suite. L'annonce est intervenue aprs le sondage de Musk, mais Twitter a indiqu que le bouton tait prvu depuis un bon moment.*

Les utilisateurs de Twitter pourront  l'avenir corriger les fautes de frappe. C'est une fonctionnalit que les utilisateurs de Twitter rclament depuis si longtemps qu'elle est devenue un mme, mais le mythique "bouton d'dition" est en train de devenir une ralit. Jay Sullivan, vice-prsident de l'entreprise charg des produits grand public, a dclar dans un fil de discussion mardi que l'dition tait "la fonctionnalit de Twitter la plus demande depuis de nombreuses annes".  Maintenant que tout le monde se pose la question, oui nous travaillons sur une fonctionnalit d'dition depuis l'anne dernire , a dclar l'quipe Twitter.

L'annonce concide avec l'entre d'Elon Musk au conseil d'administration de Twitter, qui a demand il y a quelques jours aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un tel bouton, mais l'quipe a rfut la rumeur selon laquelle la fonctionnalit aurait t motive par le sondage de Musk.  Non, l'ide ne nous est pas venue d'un sondage. Nous donnons le coup d'envoi des tests au sein des @TwitterBlue Labs dans les prochains mois pour apprendre ce qui fonctionne, ce qui ne fonctionne pas et ce qui est possible , a-t-elle dclar. Nanmoins, l'entreprise a reconnu que le sondage de Musk pourrait influencer leur politique.



En effet, aprs que Musk a demand aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un bouton d'dition, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a suggr que les rsultats du sondage de Musk pourraient influencer la politique de Twitter.  Les consquences de ce sondage seront importantes. Veuillez voter avec soin , a crit Agrawal lundi. D'un autre ct, Sullivan a dclar que la socit cherchait depuis l'anne dernire  construire cette fonctionnalit "de manire sre". Selon lui, il y a un inconvnient potentiel dans la mesure o les gens pourraient modifier considrablement les tweets aprs qu'ils sont devenus viraux.

De plus, l'ancien PDG de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, tait rticent  ajouter une telle fonctionnalit par le pass. En 2018, il a exprim sa crainte qu'un bouton d'dition puisse permettre aux utilisateurs de modifier le sens d'un tweet aprs qu'il a t largement partag, et en 2020, il a dclar que Twitter n'ajouterait probablement jamais cette fonctionnalit. Si Twitter a depuis chang d'avis, Sullivan a indiqu qu'il y aura des contrles pour viter les "abus" :  sans des choses comme des limites de temps, des contrles et la transparence sur ce qui a t dit, l'dition pourrait tre utilise  mauvais escient pour modifier l'enregistrement de la conversation publique .

 Protger l'intgrit de la conversation publique est notre priorit absolue lorsque nous abordons ce travail. Par ailleurs, cela prendra du temps et nous chercherons activement  obtenir des commentaires et des avis contradictoires avant de lancer ce bouton d'dition. Nous aborderons cette fonctionnalit avec soin et rflexion et nous partagerons les mises  jour au fur et  mesure , a dclar Sullivan. Il faut noter que des proccupations de ce type ont toujours t souleves  propos des demandes de bouton d'dition. Toutefois, en 2017, Facebook, Medium, etc. permettent dj aux utilisateurs de modifier leurs publications.

Et ces fonctionnalits n'ont pas t accompagnes d'abus gnraliss. Andrew Bosworth, directeur technique de Meta, a crit lundi :  nous avons rsolu ce problme sur Facebook depuis longtemps. Il suffit d'inclure un indicateur notifiant qu'il a t modifi ainsi qu'un journal des modifications. Si vous tes vraiment inquiet au sujet des embeds, ils peuvent pointer vers une rvision spcifique dans cet historique, mais avec un lien vers la dernire modification. Ce n'est pas un vrai problme . Cependant, cela ne signifie pas que les abus sont inconnus.

Selon l'ancien responsable de la scurit de Meta, Alex Stamos, la fonction de modification de Facebook a t utilise de manire abusive par le pass, notamment pour faciliter une escroquerie aux cryptomonnaies. Twitter Blue dispose actuellement d'une option "Annuler le tweet" qui retarde l'envoi des tweets jusqu' 60 secondes. Mais le bouton d'dition prvu serait la premire fonctionnalit permettant aux utilisateurs de modifier un tweet aprs sa publication. Twitter Blue cote 2,99 dollars par mois aux tats-Unis.

Source : Jay Sullivan

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ajout d'un bouton d'dition par Twitter ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a publi un sondage sur Twitter demandant aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un bouton de modification, Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter demande aux utilisateurs de voter avec prcaution

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2 % de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk rflchit srieusement  la cration d'une nouvelle plateforme de mdias sociaux, a-t-il dclar dans un tweet

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk indique qu'il  songe   quitter son emploi et  devenir un influenceur, tandis qu'il a vendu prs d'un milliard de dollars d'actions Tesla

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les employs de Twitter craignent qu'Elon Musk n'influence les politiques de l'entreprise sur les utilisateurs abusifs et les contenus prjudiciables,*
*malgr les propos de Twitter*

*La communication annonant qu'Elon Musk allait prendre un sige au conseil d'administration de Twitter a fait paniquer certains employs de Twitter. Parmi eux, certains se sont inquits quant  l'avenir de la capacit de l'entreprise de mdias sociaux  modrer le contenu.*

Le 14 mars 2022, Elon Musk a fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions dactions Twitter, soit un investissement de 2,9 milliards de dollars selon le cours de clture de Twitter vendredi. Selon les informations rvles par la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission, le  gendarme de la Bourse  amricain, aux fonctions gnralement similaires  celles de lAutorit des marchs financiers que l'on rencontre dans dautres tats), le milliardaire de la tech dtient dsormais 9,2 % du rseau social, ce qui en fait l'un des plus gros actionnaires du mdia social et reprsente plus de quatre fois la participation de 2,25 % du fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey. La valeur de laction Twitter grimpait denviron 25 % lundi, avant louverture de la Bourse de New York.

Le 5 fvrier, Twitter a indiqu qu'il allait nommer Elon Musk au sein de son conseil d'administration.

Les employs de Twitter ont exprim leur indignation, leur frustration et leur dception aprs avoir appris qu'Elon Musk tait profondment impliqu dans leur entreprise en tant que principal actionnaire et membre du conseil d'administration nouvellement nomm.

Musk a contribu  la cration de PayPal, a donn naissance  l'industrie spatiale moderne grce  SpaceX et a fait de Tesla le premier constructeur automobile lectrique au monde. Bien que cela le rende plus que qualifi en tant qu'administrateur, le milliardaire est une figure de division qui dit ce qu'il pense et pousse les entreprises et les employs durement. Tesla fait face  46 poursuites intentes par d'anciens et actuels employs allguant qu'ils ont t cibls et harcels en raison de leur sexe et de leur race, par exemple.

Un employ de Twitter a chang la description de son profil Twitter cette semaine en  Elon Musk est un dmagogue raciste avec un complexe divin . Un autre a pris la parole pour dire qu'il tait  tellement du , ajoutant que la nomination de Musk au conseil d'administration est  un norme pas dans la mauvaise direction  :  Tellement du. [Twitter] n'a jamais t une plateforme parfaite ou avec un leadership entirement convaincant, mais j'ai trouv que la direction gnrale et la place accorde  la scurit taient encourageantes. Quel norme pas dans la mauvaise direction .


Et une autre de se demander :  Donc, si vous possdez 9,2 % de quelque chose, tes-vous plus ou moins blm que les gens qui passent toute la journe  travailler pour le rendre meilleur ? 


*Les employs de Twitter craignent que Musk influence les politiques de l'entreprise sur les utilisateurs abusifs et les contenus prjudiciables*

Il y a quelques semaines, Elon Musk a contact Parag Agrawal avec des ides pour remodeler les rseaux sociaux qui rejoignaient celles de Agrawal et de Jack Dorsey, le cofondateur de Twitter, d'aprs leurs changes publics. Tous trois ont voqu l'ide de transfrer radicalement le pouvoir des rseaux sociaux vers les utilisateurs, loin des grandes entreprises, en utilisant une approche technologique qui donnerait aux gens le contrle de ce qu'ils voient dans leurs flux de rseaux sociaux.

Dans les semaines qui ont suivi, Agrawal a discut de la possibilit pour Musk de participer plus activement  l'avenir de Twitter, selon deux personnes ayant connaissance de ces conversations et n'ayant pas t autorises  s'exprimer publiquement. Agrawal s'est galement flicit de l'entre de Musk, qui compte plus de 80 millions d'abonns sur Twitter et tweete parfois une douzaine de fois ou plus par jour, au conseil d'administration de la socit, a dclar l'une de ces personnes.  Au cours de nos conversations avec Elon ces dernires semaines, il nous est apparu clairement qu'il apporterait une grande valeur  notre conseil d'administration , a tweet Agrawal.

L'arrive de l'un des utilisateurs les plus puissants de Twitter au sein de son conseil d'administration a des rpercussions sur un rseau social o les dirigeants mondiaux, les lgislateurs, les clbrits et plus de 217 millions d'utilisateurs tiennent quotidiennement un discours public. Contrairement  certains autres membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter, Musk n'aurait pas sign d'accord lui interdisant d'influencer les politiques de l'entreprise. Cela pourrait lui permettre de travailler avec Agrawal sur une vision futuriste du rseau social  dcentralis .

Cette vision remet en question la manire dont les plateformes sont cres. Les technologies de base seraient construites publiquement et de manire transparente, sous la supervision et avec la participation de codeurs du monde entier. Les utilisateurs pourraient ensuite personnaliser leurs flux de rseaux sociaux et tablir leurs propres rgles concernant les types de discours acceptables. C'est trs diffrent de la faon dont les rseaux sociaux tels que Facebook, Twitter et Instagram sont actuellement organiss, les entreprises dictant les messages qui peuvent rester affichs et ceux qui doivent tre supprims.

Selon certains analystes, ce plan s'inscrit dans les convictions de Musk, de Dorsey et d'Agrawal en matire de libert d'expression sans entrave. Musk a critiqu Twitter pour avoir modr sa plateforme de manire trop restrictive et a dclar qu'il fallait autoriser davantage de discours. Dorsey, lui aussi, a t confront  la dcision de chasser l'ancien prsident Donald J. Trump du service l'anne dernire, et a dclar qu'il n'avait pas  clbr ou ressenti de la fiert  dans cette dcision. Agrawal a dclar que la conversation publique est un bien inhrent  la socit.

En outre, au regard de ses rgles, Twitter affirme qu'il n'accordera pas de traitement spcial au PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk, sur sa plateforme. Dans une dclaration, le porte-parole de Twitter, Adrian Zamora, a indiqu que la plateforme est  engage  l'impartialit dans le dveloppement et l'application de ses politiques et rgles , ce qui implique que Musk sera soumis aux mmes rgles Twitter que tout le monde. En d'autres termes, Twitter pourrait encore interdire ou suspendre Musk, si ncessaire.

En ce qui concerne l'influence potentielle de Musk sur la plateforme, Zamora a dclar que les membres du conseil d'administration ne sont pas en mesure de prendre des dcisions concernant les politiques de Twitter, mais qu'ils jouent un rle important lorsqu'il s'agit de fournir des conseils et des commentaires.

 Nos dcisions politiques ne sont pas dtermines par le conseil d'administration ou les actionnaires , a expliqu Zamora.  Comme toujours, notre conseil d'administration joue un rle important de conseil et de rtroaction sur l'ensemble de notre service. Nos oprations et dcisions quotidiennes sont prises par la direction et les employs de Twitter.  Bien sr, Musk aura en fait un droit de regard direct sur certains aspects majeurs de Twitter. Les membres du conseil d'administration doivent approuver les fusions et superviser les performances de l'entreprise. Il ne s'agit peut-tre pas de dcisions prises  au jour le jour , mais elles peuvent nanmoins avoir une grande influence sur l'entreprise.

Maintenant que Elon Musk est le plus grand actionnaire individuel de Twitter, de nombreux utilisateurs s'interrogent sur le type d'impact quil pourrait avoir sur les dcisions  venir, d'autant plus quil a t largement critique  l'gard de la plateforme.

 tant donn qu'Elon Musk est le plus grand actionnaire de Twitter, il est temps de lever la censure politique. Oh et ramenez TRUMP ! , a tweet lundi la dpute rpublicaine Lauren Boebert.  la suite du bannissement de Facebook et Twitter du compte de Donald Trump, le milliardaire a tweet que de nombreuses personnes seraient mcontentes que les entreprises technologiques amricaines agissent  en tant qu'arbitre de facto de la libert d'expression .

Malgr la ritration de Twitter cette semaine que le conseil d'administration ne prend pas de dcisions politiques, quatre employs de Twitter ont dclar qu'ils taient proccups par la capacit de Musk  influencer les politiques de l'entreprise sur les utilisateurs abusifs et les contenus prjudiciables. Avec Musk au conseil d'administration, les employs ont dclar que son point de vue sur la modration pourrait affaiblir les efforts dploys depuis des annes pour faire de Twitter un lieu de discours sain, et pourrait permettre aux trolls et aux attaques verbales de masse de prosprer.

*Les intentions de Musk*

Musk n'a pas expliqu ce qu'il veut faire en tant que nouveau membre du conseil d'administration, mais il a tlgraphi ses intentions avec son activit sur Twitter. Une semaine avant que Musk ne divulgue une participation de 9,1 % dans Twitter, il a interrog ses 80 millions d'abonns pour savoir si le site respectait le principe de la libert d'expression, et la majorit a vot  non .

Les employs, qui ont demand  ne pas tre nomms par crainte de reprsailles, soulignent l'histoire d'utilisation de Twitter par Musk pour attaquer les critiques. En 2018, Musk a t critiqu pour avoir accus un plongeur britannique qui avait aid  sauver des enfants pigs dans une grotte en Thalande d'tre un pdophile.

Musk a remport une affaire de diffamation intente par le plongeur en 2019.

Lorsqu'il lui a t demand de commenter, un porte-parole de Twitter a rpt une dclaration de mardi selon laquelle le conseil  joue un rle important de conseil et de rtroaction dans l'ensemble de notre service , mais les oprations et les dcisions quotidiennes sont prises par la direction et les employs de Twitter.  Twitter s'engage  faire preuve d'impartialit dans le dveloppement et l'application de ses politiques et rgles , a dclar le porte-parole.

Certains employs n'taient pas si srs de l'engagement de l'entreprise  cet gard.

 J'ai du mal  croire que (le conseil) n'a pas d'influence , a dclar un employ.  Si c'est le cas, pourquoi Elon voudrait-il un sige au conseil d'administration ? 

Mais d'autres employs ont dclar que l'implication de Musk pourrait aider  acclrer le rythme des lancements de nouvelles fonctionnalits et de nouveaux produits, et offrir une nouvelle perspective en tant qu'utilisateur actif de Twitter.

L'une des rares consolations pour les employs de Twitter : l'action a bondi  la nouvelle de l'investissement de Musk  une rponse courante lorsqu'un activiste s'implique dans une entreprise publique. Pour toute personne disposant d'units d'action restreintes dans le cadre de son package salarial, sa rmunration a effectivement augment de 30 % depuis la semaine dernire.

 La plupart d'entre nous ont une part dcente  importante de notre rmunration totale enveloppe dans les capitaux propres de l'entreprise , a dclar un autre employ de Twitter, qui se rjouit de l'augmentation des actions. Un autre travailleur a crit sur Blind, une plateforme sociale populaire auprs du personnel technique, que ceux qui se plaignent de l'implication de Musk sont  une minorit . Ce groupe est galement  du ct non technologique de la maison , a crit un autre.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous d'une manire gnrale des craintes des employs Twitter ? Sont-elles fondes selon vous ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'avis des employs qui pensent que le conseil d'administration a une influence et que c'est bien pour cette raison qu'Elon Musk voudrait un sige au conseil d'administration ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'enthousiasme des employs qui voient en l'arrive de Musk un catalyseur pour aider  acclrer le rythme des lancements de nouvelles fonctionnalits et de nouveaux produits, et offrir une nouvelle perspective en tant qu'utilisateur actif de Twitter ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le dogecoin, la cryptomonnaie cre en 2013, a connu une augmentation de plus de 20 milliards de dollars, aprs qu'Elon Musk ait tweet une photo de  Doge aboyant sur la Lune 
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk indique qu'il  songe   quitter son emploi et  devenir un influenceur, tandis qu'il a vendu prs d'un milliard de dollars d'actions Tesla

----------


## youpimatos

Ouin ! Mon rseau social ferm et avec des pratiques obscures (euphmisme)  un nouvel actionnaire ! Il va tout casser alors que moi et mes amis avons officiellement dcid que c'est la seule source d'information sur quoi et qui que ce soit ! Comment je vais faire pour rien rater ? J'ai dj peur de rater des choses, tenez j'ai dormi cette nuit et j'ai pas encore remont tous les tweets que j'ai rat, le stress...

Pour conclure on dirait plus que les deux tweets prsents dans l'article se plaignent d'un truc qui existe dj depuis trs longtemps sur Twitter. Ou alors leur pense est plus profonde, mais on saura jamais parce qu'un tweet fais 220 caractres maximum. 
Bref les employs peuvent arrter d'avoir peur et faire leur baggage si ils ont peur qu'il influence Twitter. Parce que c'est ce qu'il va faire. Ou alors ils se rendent compte que de toutes faons toutes les dcisions viennent d'au dessus et que en soi, a changera rien  leur faon de bosser.

----------


## air-dex

voir comment sera gre l'dition de tweets, notamment vis--vis des engagements sur ceux-ci. L'un des gros risques de l'dition de tweets est que le retweet/like d'un chaton trop mignon se change en un retweet/like d'une vido pdopornographique ou de torture, et ce sans le consentement de celui qui s'est engag sur le tweet (via un RT ou un like donc) dans sa version initiale. L'dition de tweets restera une mauvaise ide tant que les problmes de ce genre ne seront pas rsolus. Les engagements seront-ils annuls ds que le tweet sera dit ? Ceux s'tant engags sur le tweets initiaux devront-ils renouveler leur engagement sur celui-ci, en disparaissant de nos timelines en attendant ? Le tweet original perdurera-t-il dans les timelines de ceux qui se sont engags (on garde le chaton mignon dans nos likes ou dans nos TL au lieu de le changer par la vido de torture ou de pdophilie) ? Tellement de questions qui ne devront pas rester sans rponses.

----------


## Bruno

*Twitter serait en train de mourir, Elon Musk remet en question la plateforme de rseau social,*
*dans laquelle il a pris une participation*

*Elon Musk, nouveau membre du conseil d'administration de Twitter et principal actionnaire, a demand samedi sur Twitter si la plateforme de reseau social tait  en train de mourir  et a interpell des utilisateurs tels que le chanteur Justin Bieber, qui sont trs suivis mais publient rarement des messages.  La plupart de ces "meilleurs" comptes tweetent rarement et publient trs peu de contenu , a crit le patron de Tesla, en lgendant une liste des 10 profils ayant le plus de followers. Une liste dans laquelle il figure en huitime position, avec 81 millions de followers.* 

 Twitter est-il en train de mourir ? L'ancien prsident amricain Barack Obama apparat en tte avec 131 millions de followers, suivi des stars comme Bieber, Katy Perry, Rihanna et Taylor Swift, ainsi que du Premier ministre indien Narendra Modi et de la star du football Cristiano Ronaldo, entre autres.  Par exemple, @taylorswift13 n'a rien post depuis 3 mois, poursuit Musk. Et @justinbieber n'a post qu'une seule fois cette anne entire. 

Elon Musk a rejoint le conseil d'administration de Twitter aprs tre devenu le premier actionnaire, le dirigeant de Tesla a acquis une participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter Inc. Lentreprise a dclar qu'il allait nommer le directeur gnral de Tesla Inc. Elon Musk, chef de la direction de Tesla Inc., au sein de son conseil d'administration, faisant ainsi entrer l'agitateur milliardaire des rseaux sociaux dans le giron de l'entreprise.

L'annonce a t faite le 5 mars aprs une srie d'appels ces dernires semaines entre Musk, le directeur gnral de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, et le prsident du conseil d'administration indpendant, Bret Taylor, lorsque les responsables de l'entreprise ont appris que Musk accumulait une participation de 9,2 % dans la plateforme, a dclar une personne au fait de la question. Les discussions ont abouti, selon cette personne,  ce que la socit offre un sige au conseil d'administration  Musk.

Le 14 mars 2022, Elon Musk a fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions dactions Twitter, soit un investissement de 2,9 milliards de dollars selon le cours de clture de Twitter vendredi. Selon les informations rvles par la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission, le  gendarme de la Bourse  amricain, aux fonctions gnralement similaires  celles de lAutorit des marchs financiers que l'on rencontre dans dautres tats), le milliardaire de la tech dtient dsormais 9,2 % du rseau social, ce qui en fait l'un des plus gros actionnaires du mdia social et reprsente plus de quatre fois la participation de 2,25 % du fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey. La valeur de laction Twitter grimpait denviron 25 % lundi, avant louverture de la Bourse de New York.

Musk a dclar qu'il tait impatient d'apporter bientt  des amliorations significatives  Twitter  et a commenc  sonder ses followers pour savoir s'il fallait ajouter un bouton  Modifier  au service, une ide discute depuis longtemps. Twitter a maintenant dclar qu'il allait commencer  en exprimenter un.Jeudi, Musk a tweet une photo de lui-mme fumant de la marijuana sur un podcast de Joe Rogan en 2018, avec la lgende suivante :  La prochaine runion du conseil d'administration de Twitter va tre allume. 

Ses frasques font souvent sourciller et suscitent parfois des condamnations, comme lorsque des groupes juifs ont fustig son tweet comparant le dirigeant canadien Justin Trudeau  Adolf Hitler au sujet des mandats de vaccination Covid-19. Musk aurait ensuite supprim le tweet sans s'excuser. Cette nomination a suscit des doutes chez certains employs, selon un rapport du Washington Post. En effet, de nombreux utilisateurs s'interrogent sur le type d'impact quil pourrait avoir sur les dcisions  venir, d'autant plus quil a t largement critique  l'gard de la plateforme.

En mars, il a lanc un sondage pour demander  ses followers s'ils pensent que Twitter  adhre rigoureusement  au principe de la libert d'expression. Il n'est pas certain qu'un Twitter dcentralis puisse voir le jour. Son mergence pourrait prendre des annes, car elle impliquerait un processus complexe de rorganisation de l'ensemble de la plateforme.

Aussi, les employs de Twitter Inc. en Californie auraient fait part de leurs inquitudes concernant les dclarations de Musk sur les questions de transsexualit et sa rputation de leader difficile et dtermin. Une agence californienne a intent un procs  Tesla, allguant une discrimination et un harclement  l'encontre de travailleurs noirs. Le constructeur de voitures lectriques a rejet ces accusations, affirmant qu'il s'oppose  la discrimination.

Elon Musk, qui est aujourdhui le plus gros actionnaire de Twitter Inc, a suggr samedi une srie de changements au service d'abonnement premium, Twitter Blue, du gant des rseaux sociaux, notamment la rduction de son prix, l'interdiction de la publicit et la possibilit de payer en dogecoin, une cryptomonnaie.
Twitter Blue, lanc en juin 2021, est le premier service d'abonnement de Twitter et offre un  accs exclusif  des fonctionnalits premium  sur la base d'un abonnement mensuel, selon Twitter. Il est disponible aux tats-Unis, au Canada, en Australie et en Nouvelle-Zlande.

Dans un message sur Twitter, le patron du constructeur de vhicules lectriques Tesla Inc (TSLA.O) a suggr que les utilisateurs qui s'inscrivent  Twitter Blue devraient payer beaucoup moins que les 2,99 dollars par mois actuels, et devraient obtenir une coche d'authentification ainsi qu'une option de paiement en monnaie locale.  Le prix devrait probablement tre de ~2 $/mois, mais pay 12 mois  l'avance et le compte n'est pas coch pendant 60 jours (attention aux dbits compensatoires par carte de crdit) et suspendu sans remboursement s'il est utilis pour des escroqueries ou du spam , a dclar Musk dans un tweet.

 Et pas de publicit, a suggr Musk. Le pouvoir des entreprises de dicter leur politique est grandement renforc si Twitter dpend de l'argent de la publicit pour survivre . Twitter aurait refus de commenter les suggestions de Musk. L'entreprise permet dj aux gens de donner des pourboires  leurs crateurs de contenu prfrs en utilisant des bitcoins. L'anne dernire, Twitter avait dclar qu'il prvoyait de prendre en charge l'authentification des NFT, ou jetons non fongibles.

Musk a galement lanc un sondage sur son compte Twitter demandant si le sige de la socit  San Francisco devait tre transform en centre d'hbergement pour sans-abri, car  personne ne se prsente (pour y travailler) . En l'espace de 16 heures, 1 425 937 personnes ont vot  Oui , soit 91,3 % de tous les votes exprims. (Contre seulement 135 877 votes pour le  Non ).


Jeff Bezos et Marc Andreessen ont rpondu  cette suggestion d'Elon Musk. Dimanche soir, Bloomberg a rapport que Jeff Bezos, "un autre milliardaire, a rpondu dimanche avec un lien vers un rapport sur un refuge pour sans-abri [de huit tages] rattach  un immeuble de bureaux d'Amazon, notant qu'une partie de l'espace de Twitter pourrait tre converti, ce qui faciliterait la tche des employs qui veulent faire du bnvolat. Musk a qualifi la suggestion de  grande ide.... . Le problme des sans-abri est particulirement visible au sige de Twitter, situ dans une partie de San Francisco o les habitants sont aux prises avec la dgradation urbaine et la toxicomanie.


L'entrepreneur/investisseur de la Silicon Valley Marc Andreessen a ensuite post sa propre rponse en trois mots. Apparemment en rponse  la suggestion de Bezos selon laquelle les employs pourraient plus facilement faire du bnvolat si une partie de leur btiment tait un refuge pour sans-abri, Andreessen a plaisant :  Un bureau sur deux ? 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi* :


 ::fleche::  Les employs de Twitter craignent qu'Elon Musk n'influence les politiques de l'entreprise, sur les utilisateurs abusifs et les contenus prjudiciables

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk va rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter aprs tre devenu le premier actionnaire, le dirigeant de Tesla a acquis une participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter Inc.

 ::fleche::  Twitter prvoit un bouton d'dition et affirme que le sondage d'Elon Musk n'a rien  voir avec cette dcision, le bouton sera d'abord propos aux abonns  Twitter Blue

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a publi un sondage sur Twitter demandant aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un bouton de modification, Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter demande aux utilisateurs de voter avec prcaution

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk a dcid de ne pas rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter,*
* Je crois que c'est pour le mieux , a dclar le PDG de Twitter  * 

*Elon Musk ne va plus rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter, a rapport le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, dans un message  l'entreprise. Agrawal a confirm quelques jours avant que Musk serait nomm au conseil d'administration aprs son achat de 9,2 % des actions de la socit, mais dit maintenant que Musk a dcid de ne pas occuper le sige.*

Le 14 mars 2022, Elon Musk a fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions dactions Twitter, soit un investissement de 2,9 milliards de dollars selon le cours de clture de Twitter vendredi. Selon les informations rvles par la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission, le  gendarme amricain de la Bourse , aux fonctions gnralement similaires  celles de lAutorit des marchs financiers que l'on rencontre dans dautres tats), le milliardaire de la tech dtient dsormais 9,2 % du rseau social. 

Comme suite  cela, Twitter a indiqu qu'il allait nommer Elon Musk au sein de son conseil d'administration.

L'arrive de l'un des utilisateurs les plus puissants de Twitter au sein de son conseil d'administration tait susceptible d'avoir des rpercussions sur un rseau social o les dirigeants mondiaux, les lgislateurs, les clbrits et plus de 217 millions d'utilisateurs tiennent quotidiennement un discours public. Contrairement  certains autres membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter, Musk n'aurait pas sign d'accord lui interdisant d'influencer les politiques de l'entreprise. Cela aurait pu lui permettre de travailler avec Agrawal sur une vision futuriste du rseau social  dcentralis .

Cette vision remet en question la manire dont les plateformes sont cres. Les technologies de base seraient construites publiquement et de manire transparente, sous la supervision et avec la participation de dveloppeurs du monde entier. Les utilisateurs auraient pu ensuite personnaliser leurs flux de rseaux sociaux et tablir leurs propres rgles concernant les types de discours acceptables. C'est trs diffrent de la faon dont les rseaux sociaux tels que Facebook, Twitter et Instagram sont actuellement organiss, les entreprises dictant les messages qui peuvent rester affichs et ceux qui doivent tre supprims.

Selon certains analystes, ce plan s'inscrit dans les convictions de Musk, de Jack Dorsey (fondateur de Twitter) et de Parag Agrawal (PDG de Twitter) en matire de libert d'expression sans entrave. Musk a critiqu Twitter pour avoir modr sa plateforme de manire trop restrictive et a dclar qu'il fallait autoriser davantage de discours. Dorsey, lui aussi, a t confront  la dcision de chasser l'ancien prsident Donald J. Trump du service l'anne dernire, et a dclar qu'il n'avait pas  clbr ou ressenti de la fiert  dans cette dcision. Agrawal a dclar que la conversation publique est un bien inhrent  la socit.

Toutefois, au regard de ses rgles, Twitter a affirm qu'il n'accorderait pas de traitement spcial  Elon Musk sur sa plateforme. Dans une dclaration, le porte-parole de Twitter, Adrian Zamora, a indiqu que la plateforme est  engage  l'impartialit dans le dveloppement et l'application de ses politiques et rgles , ce qui implique que Musk sera soumis aux mmes rgles Twitter que tout le monde. En d'autres termes, Twitter pourrait encore interdire ou suspendre le compte de Musk, si ncessaire. 

En ce qui concerne l'influence potentielle de Musk sur la plateforme, Zamora a dclar que les membres du conseil d'administration ne sont pas en mesure de prendre des dcisions concernant les politiques de Twitter, mais qu'ils jouent un rle important lorsqu'il s'agit de fournir des conseils et des commentaires :

 Nos dcisions politiques ne sont pas dtermines par le conseil d'administration ou les actionnaires , a expliqu Zamora.  Comme toujours, notre conseil d'administration joue un rle important de conseil et de rtroaction sur l'ensemble de notre service. Nos oprations et dcisions quotidiennes sont prises par la direction et les employs de Twitter.  Bien sr, Musk aurait un droit de regard direct sur certains aspects majeurs de Twitter. Les membres du conseil d'administration doivent approuver les fusions et superviser les performances de l'entreprise. Il ne s'agit peut-tre pas de dcisions prises  au jour le jour , mais elles peuvent nanmoins avoir une grande influence sur l'entreprise.


*La dcision d'Elon Musk*

Musk a inform le conseil d'administration de Twitter le 9 avril, date  laquelle sa nomination devait entrer en vigueur, qu'il ne rejoindrait pas le conseil d'administration, a indiqu Agrawal dans un message au personnel, qu'il a partag publiquement sur Twitter :

 Elon Musk a dcid de ne pas rejoindre notre conseil d'administration. Voici ce que je peux partager sur ce qui s'est pass.

 Le conseil d'administration et moi avons eu de nombreuses discussions sur l'arrive d'Elon au conseil d'administration, et directement avec Elon. Nous tions ravis de collaborer et de clarifier les risques. Nous pensions galement qu'avoir Elon comme fiducie de l'entreprise o lui, comme tous les membres du conseil d'administration, doit agir dans le meilleur intrt de l'entreprise et de tous nos actionnaires, tait la meilleure voie  suivre. Le conseil lui a offert un sige.

 Nous avons annonc mardi qu'Elon serait nomm au conseil d'administration sous rserve d'une vrification des antcdents et d'une acceptation formelle. La nomination d'Elon au conseil d'administration devait devenir officiellement effective le 9 avril, mais Elon a indiqu le mme jour qu'il ne rejoindrait plus le conseil d'administration. Je crois que c'est pour le mieux. Nous apprcions et apprcierons toujours les commentaires de nos actionnaires, qu'ils sigent ou non  notre conseil d'administration. Elon est notre principal actionnaire et nous resterons ouverts  sa contribution.

 Il y aura des distractions  venir, mais nos objectifs et nos priorits restent inchangs. Les dcisions que nous prenons et la manire dont nous les excutons sont entre nos mains,  personne d'autre. Faisons fi du bruit et restons concentrs sur le travail et sur ce que nous construisons .

Rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter aurait empch Musk de dtenir plus de 14,9 % de l'entreprise. Au moment o l'achat de Musk est devenu public, sa participation dans Twitter valait 2,89 milliards de dollars.

Depuis que la participation de Musk dans Twitter a t rvle, le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX a tweet publiquement ses ides pour l'entreprise  mme si, comme toujours avec Musk, il est difficile de savoir quand il ne fait que troller. Il a publi un sondage pour savoir si Twitter devrait avoir un bouton d'dition la veille de la confirmation par la socit qu'elle ajouterait effectivement la fonctionnalit demande depuis longtemps. Plus rcemment il a tweet des suggestions comme inclure des coches de vrification avec le service payant Twitter Blue, ou convertir le sige social de Twitter  San Francisco en un refuge pour sans-abri  puisque personne n'y vient de toute faon .

Pour mmoire, Twitter a ouvert ses bureaux depuis la mi-mars. Lentreprise tait dj lune des rares sinon la seule  permettre  ceux de ses employs dont le poste le permet de rester en tltravail de faon permanente. Elle l'a ritr avec une prcision supplmentaire : lemploy sera libre de choisir la formule qui lui convient.

Source : PDG de Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision d'Elon Musk concernant le conseil d'administration de Twitter ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::   Les employs de Twitter peuvent travailler  domicile pour toujours ou de l o ils se sentent le plus productifs et cratifs , indique le nouveau CEO qui laisse aux employs le soin de choisir
 ::fleche::  Les employs de Twitter craignent qu'Elon Musk n'influence les politiques de l'entreprise sur les utilisateurs abusifs et les contenus prjudiciables
 ::fleche::  Le dogecoin, la cryptomonnaie cre en 2013, a connu une augmentation de plus de 20 milliards de dollars, aprs qu'Elon Musk ait tweet une photo de  Doge aboyant sur la Lune 
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk indique qu'il  songe   quitter son emploi et  devenir un influenceur, tandis qu'il a vendu prs d'un milliard de dollars d'actions Tesla

----------


## Bruno

*Elon Musk s'apprte  lancer une opration hostile contre Twitter,* 
*aprs que l'accord pour le sige au conseil d'administration soit tomb  l'eau*

*En l'espace d'une semaine, Elon Musk se serait mis en position d'organiser potentiellement une opration hostile contre Twitter sur l'une des plus importantes plateformes de rseaux sociaux au monde, Twitter. Elon Musk aurait dpos des documents, mardi dernier, montrant qu'il avait dpens 2,8 milliards de dollars pour prendre une participation de 9 % dans Twitter, devenant ainsi le plus grand actionnaire individuel de la socit. Peu aprs, Twitter a annonc qu'il allait siger au conseil d'administration de la socit. Le cours de l'action a bondi de plus de 20 %  l'annonce de la participation de Musk, et toutes les personnes impliques dans l'entreprise ont commenc  rflchir  la manire dont sa participation allait changer les choses.*

Si le milliardaire autodidacte et PDG de Telsa doit passer  l'action, ce sera dans les jours qui viennent, a dclar Aron Solomon, analyste juridique en chef d'Esquire Digital, a expliqu au Western Journal la "finalit" de la stratgie de Musk sur Twitter, qui, selon lui, consiste  acqurir une participation majoritaire. Quatre jours plus tard, l'accord pour le sige au conseil d'administration est tomb  l'eau. Dans une lettre ouverte adresse au personnel de Twitter le dimanche soir, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a annonc que Musk s'tait retir la veille. Il n'y avait gure d'explication pour ce changement de dernire minute, mais  un moment ou  un autre entre mardi et samedi, l'arrangement qui aurait permis  Musk de rejoindre le conseil d'administration s'est effondr.


Selon Reuters, des sources anonymes ont dclar  que Musk avait demand  Twitter un sige au conseil d'administration avant mme l'invitation de la socit.  Reuters a galement paraphras des sources anonymes en disant que  les nouvelles de Musk prenant un sige au conseil d'administration ont fait paniquer certains employs de Twitter sur l'avenir de la capacit de la socit de mdias sociaux  modrer le contenu. 

Il ne semble pas que les employs de Twitter aient t enthousiasms par l'arrive de Musk au conseil d'administration de l'entreprise, et beaucoup d'entre eux poussent un soupir de soulagement maintenant qu'il est parti. Un chef d'quipe a mme rpondu au tweet d'Agrawal par un soupir de soulagement, en disant :  J'ai gard le silence depuis l'annonce parce que je voulais donner  la direction de Twitter une chance de bien faire pour ses employs, et ils l'ont fait. Merci. 

Le fait que Musk reste en dehors du conseil d'administration ouvre la voie   un jeu de trnes entre Musk et Twitter, avec une forte probabilit qu'Elon adopte une position plus hostile  l'gard de Twitter et renforce sa participation active dans l'entreprise , a crit Dan Ives, analyste chez Wedbush. Avant d'offrir  Musk un poste de directeur, Agrawal et les membres du conseil d'administration  ont eu de nombreuses discussions sur l'entre d'Elon au conseil d'administration, et avec Elon directement , a crit Agrawal dans sa note aux employs concernant le retrait de Musk de l'accord.

De nombreux membres de l'aile droite amricaine ont considr le sige de Musk au conseil d'administration comme une victoire pour les conservateurs, une chance de se venger de l'entreprise pour avoir banni Donald Trump en 2020 (entre autres griefs de modration). 

Dans la note, Agrawal indique que la nomination initiale d'Elon tait  subordonne  une vrification des antcdents et  une acceptation formelle . En l'absence d'autre explication, certains observateurs ont compris que la vrification des antcdents avait rvl des informations qui disqualifiaient Musk en tant que membre du conseil d'administration, ce qui expliquerait galement pourquoi tout s'est pass si brusquement et avec si peu d'explications. Il est difficile d'imaginer ce que la vrification aurait pu trouver, mais il faudrait que ce soit quelque chose de juteux. Peut-tre Musk prvoit-il de lancer un concurrent de Twitter ?

 Nous pensions galement que le fait qu'Elon soit un fiduciaire de l'entreprise, o il doit, comme tous les membres du conseil, agir dans le meilleur intrt de l'entreprise et de tous nos actionnaires, tait la meilleure voie  suivre.  Agrawal a galement crit :  Il y aura des distractions  venir, mais nos objectifs et nos priorits restent inchangs. Les dcisions que nous prenons et la faon dont nous les excutons sont entre nos mains, et celles de personne d'autre. 

L'accord qui aurait permis  Musk de siger au conseil d'administration comportait une stipulation : Musk ne pouvait pas accumuler plus de 14,9 % de la socit. Puisqu'il ne fait pas partie du conseil d'administration, il peut acheter autant d'actions qu'il le peut. Une grande partie de sa fortune est constitue d'actions Tesla, de sorte que s'il voulait lancer une offre publique d'achat, il devrait probablement s'associer  une socit de capital-investissement ou  un autre financier.

Twitter n'aurait pas de classes d'actions doubles comme c'est le cas pour de nombreuses entreprises technologiques publiques (Meta, Alphabet, Snap). Ces systmes laissent les droits de vote, le contrle aux fondateurs de l'entreprise, ce qui les protge contre un Musk. Sans cela, Twitter pourrait adopter un plan dit  pilule empoisonne , une mesure coteuse consistant  vendre des actions  prix rduit pour diluer la participation d'un actionnaire agressif. Kohl's et Papa John's ont tous deux adopt de tels plans au cours des deux dernires annes afin d'viter les investisseurs envahissants.

Les actions de Twitter, qui ont chut de 3,7 % dans les changes avant bourse lundi, ont t frappes ces derniers mois par les craintes qu'elles ne soient pas  la hauteur des objectifs fixs par Dorsey avant son dpart,  savoir une augmentation spectaculaire des revenus et des utilisateurs d'ici l'anne prochaine. L'action a perdu prs de la moiti de sa valeur entre octobre et mars.

L'entreprise a longtemps eu du mal  concilier son importance culturelle avec un moteur commercial puissant. Fonde en 2006, elle est entre en bourse prs de sept ans plus tard et a vu son action approcher les 70 dollars quelques mois aprs son introduction en bourse. Mais les actions ont langui par la suite et n'ont pas dpass les 70 dollars jusqu' la pandmie, lorsque Twitter et d'autres socits internet ont vu leurs utilisateurs augmenter pendant les priodes de blocage.

La dconnexion entre une entreprise prometteuse et une entreprise qui ne tient pas ses promesses est souvent un appt pour les raiders d'entreprise, qui voient une opportunit d'acheter des actions  bas prix, d'amliorer l'entreprise et de vendre  profit. Rappelez-vous : Elliott a fait exactement cela, rachetant des actions en 2019 avant d'obtenir plusieurs concessions de la part de la direction de Twitter, notamment des objectifs de croissance plus agressifs et un plan de succession pour Dorsey. 

Dorsey a quitt Twitter en novembre, confiant le poste de PDG  Agrawal. L'arrive de Musk la semaine dernire a fait grimper le titre de manire significative, et mme aprs le repli du pr-march, les actions sont en hausse de prs de 20 % depuis qu'il a dvoil son actionnariat. Cela signifie que Musk s'est rendu plus cher s'il choisit de jouer  Game of Thrones sur Twitter.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk va rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter aprs tre devenu le premier actionnaire, le dirigeant de Tesla a acquis une participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter Inc.

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a dcid de ne pas rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter.  Je crois que c'est pour le mieux , a dclar le PDG de Twitter

 ::fleche:: Twitter serait en train de mourir, Elon Musk remet en question la plateforme de rseau social, dans laquelle il a pris une participation

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk indique qu'il  songe   quitter son emploi et  devenir un influenceur, tandis qu'il a vendu prs d'un milliard de dollars d'actions Tesla

----------


## 23JFK

Tu m'tonnes que le nid  gaucho-dglingo qu'est Twitter n'ait pas trs envie de voir un pote  Trump venir remettre de l'ordre dans leur poubelle.

----------


## Jules34

> Tu m'tonnes que le nid  gaucho-dglingo qu'est Twitter n'ait pas trs envie de voir un pote  Trump venir remettre de l'ordre dans leur poubelle.


A t'entendre Musk et Trump seraient des anges  ct d'eux ??

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


Bah, il ne me semble pas qu'ils aient censur la parole de leurs adversaires ou fait preuve d'une radicalit idologique inepte.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat  dfinitive  de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars * 
* Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer   * 

*Elon Musk a fait une offre controverse d'achat de Twitter Inc., affirmant que l'entreprise a un potentiel extraordinaire et qu'il est la personne indique pour le dbloquer. La personne la plus riche du monde offrira 54,20 dollars par action en cash, valorisant Twitter  environ 43 milliards de dollars. Le cours de l'entreprise s'est immdiatement envol de 18 %  Wall Street dans les changes pr-ouverture avant de chuter lgrement  environ 48 dollars, aprs que les investisseurs ont commenc  valuer comment l'un des utilisateurs les plus francs de la plateforme russira sa tentative de prise de contrle. Elon Musk, qui souhaite sortir l'entreprise de la Bourse, a d'ores et dj prvenu que sa proposition ne sera pas modifie et qu'il reconsidrera sa prsence au capital en cas d'chec.

Musk, 50 ans, a indiqu jeudi sa proposition de rachat dans un dossier auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission des tats-Unis, aprs avoir refus un sige potentiel au conseil d'administration de la socit. Le milliardaire, qui contrle galement Tesla Inc., a rvl pour la premire fois une participation d'environ 9 % le 4 avril.

Twitter a dclar que son conseil d'administration examinerait la proposition et que toute rponse serait dans le meilleur intrt de  tous les actionnaires de Twitter .*

*L'arrive dans le capital et la proposition d'une place au conseil d'administration*

Le 14 mars 2022, Elon Musk a fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions dactions Twitter, soit un investissement de 2,9 milliards de dollars selon le cours de clture de Twitter vendredi. Selon les informations rvles dbut avril par la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission, le  gendarme amricain de la Bourse , aux fonctions gnralement similaires  celles de lAutorit des marchs financiers que l'on rencontre dans dautres tats), le milliardaire de la tech dtient dsormais 9,2 % du rseau social, ce qui en fait le plus gros actionnaire du mdia social et reprsente plus de quatre fois la participation de 2,25 % du fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey.

Suite  cela, Twitter a indiqu qu'il allait nommer Elon Musk au sein de son conseil d'administration.

Musk a immdiatement commenc  faire appel  d'autres utilisateurs pour des changements potentiels, allant de la transformation du sige social de Twitter  San Francisco en un refuge pour sans-abri et l'ajout d'un bouton d'dition pour les tweets  l'octroi de marques de vrification automatique aux utilisateurs premium. Un tweet a suggr que Twitter pourrait tre en train de mourir, tant donn que plusieurs clbrits avec un nombre lev d'abonns tweetent rarement.

L'arrive de l'un des utilisateurs les plus puissants de Twitter au sein de son conseil d'administration tait susceptible d'avoir des rpercussions sur un rseau social o les dirigeants mondiaux, les lgislateurs, les clbrits et plus de 217 millions d'utilisateurs tiennent quotidiennement un discours public. Contrairement  certains autres membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter, Musk n'aurait pas sign d'accord lui interdisant d'influencer les politiques de l'entreprise. Cela aurait pu lui permettre de travailler avec Agrawal sur une vision futuriste du rseau social  dcentralis .

Cette vision remet en question la manire dont les plateformes sont cres. Les technologies de base seraient construites publiquement et de manire transparente, sous la supervision et avec la participation de dveloppeurs du monde entier. Les utilisateurs auraient pu ensuite personnaliser leurs flux de rseaux sociaux et tablir leurs propres rgles concernant les types de discours acceptables. C'est trs diffrent de la faon dont les rseaux sociaux tels que Facebook, Twitter et Instagram sont actuellement organiss, les entreprises dictant les messages qui peuvent rester affichs et ceux qui doivent tre supprims.

Selon certains analystes, ce plan s'inscrit dans les convictions de Musk, de Jack Dorsey (fondateur de Twitter) et de Parag Agrawal (PDG de Twitter) en matire de libert d'expression sans entrave. Musk a critiqu Twitter pour avoir modr sa plateforme de manire trop restrictive et a dclar qu'il fallait autoriser davantage de discours. Dorsey, lui aussi, a t confront  la dcision de chasser l'ancien prsident Donald J. Trump du service l'anne dernire, et a dclar qu'il n'avait pas  clbr ou ressenti de la fiert  dans cette dcision. Agrawal a dclar que la conversation publique est un bien inhrent  la socit.

Toutefois, au regard de ses rgles, Twitter a affirm qu'il n'accorderait pas de traitement spcial  Elon Musk sur sa plateforme. Dans une dclaration, le porte-parole de Twitter, Adrian Zamora, a indiqu que la plateforme est  engage  l'impartialit dans le dveloppement et l'application de ses politiques et rgles , ce qui implique que Musk sera soumis aux mmes rgles Twitter que tout le monde. En d'autres termes, Twitter pourrait encore interdire ou suspendre le compte de Musk, si ncessaire.

*La condition pour siger au conseil : Musk ne peut pas disposer de plus de 14,9 % de la socit*

L'accord qui aurait permis  Musk de siger au conseil d'administration comportait une stipulation : Musk ne pouvait pas accumuler plus de 14,9 % de la socit. Puisqu'il ne fait pas partie du conseil d'administration, il peut acheter autant d'actions qu'il le peut. Une grande partie de sa fortune est constitue d'actions Tesla, de sorte que s'il voulait lancer une offre publique d'achat, il devrait probablement s'associer  une socit de capital-investissement ou  un autre financier.


Aussi, Musk a inform le conseil d'administration de Twitter le 9 avril, date  laquelle sa nomination devait entrer en vigueur, qu'il ne rejoindrait pas le conseil d'administration, a indiqu Agrawal dans un message au personnel, qu'il a partag publiquement sur Twitter :

 Elon Musk a dcid de ne pas rejoindre notre conseil d'administration. Voici ce que je peux partager sur ce qui s'est pass.

 Le conseil d'administration et moi avons eu de nombreuses discussions sur l'arrive d'Elon au conseil d'administration, et directement avec Elon. Nous tions ravis de collaborer et de clarifier les risques. Nous pensions galement qu'avoir Elon comme fiducie de l'entreprise o lui, comme tous les membres du conseil d'administration, doit agir dans le meilleur intrt de l'entreprise et de tous nos actionnaires, tait la meilleure voie  suivre. Le conseil lui a offert un sige.

 Nous avons annonc mardi qu'Elon serait nomm au conseil d'administration sous rserve d'une vrification des antcdents et d'une acceptation formelle. La nomination d'Elon au conseil d'administration devait devenir officiellement effective le 9 avril, mais Elon a indiqu le mme jour qu'il ne rejoindrait plus le conseil d'administration. Je crois que c'est pour le mieux. Nous apprcions et apprcierons toujours les commentaires de nos actionnaires, qu'ils sigent ou non  notre conseil d'administration. Elon est notre principal actionnaire et nous resterons ouverts  sa contribution .

*Musk change de stratgie, dsormais il veut racheter 100 % de l'entreprise*

Insatisfait de l'influence qui accompagne le fait d'tre le plus grand investisseur de Twitter, il a maintenant lanc une prise de contrle complte, l'une des rares personnes  pouvoir se le permettre. Il vaut actuellement environ 260 milliards de dollars selon le Bloomberg Billionaires Index, contre une valorisation boursire de Twitter d'environ 37 milliards de dollars. Aussi, il a lanc ce jeudi une offre de rachat  dfinitive  portant sur l'intgralit de l'entreprise. Le milliardaire propose de payer 54,20 dollars par action, ce qui reprsente environ 43 milliards de dollars selon la presse financire.

Bien que Musk soit la personne la plus fortune du monde, il n'a pas dit comment il trouvera les 43 milliards de dollars.

 Cela devient une offre publique d'achat hostile qui va coter trs cher , a dclar Neil Campling, responsable de la recherche TMT chez Mirabaud Equity Research.  Il devra vendre une part dcente d'actions Tesla pour la financer, ou un prt massif avec des actions Tesla comme garanties .

Une grande partie de la colre de Musk contre Twitter a t dirige contre ce qu'il peroit comme de la censure par la plateforme. Dans une lettre au conseil d'administration de Twitter accompagne de dtails concernant son offre, Musk a dclar penser que Twitter  ne prosprera ni ne servira l'impratif socital [la libert d'expression] dans sa forme actuelle. Twitter doit tre transform en une entreprise prive .

 Si l'accord ne fonctionne pas, tant donn que je n'ai pas confiance dans la direction et que je ne pense pas pouvoir conduire le changement ncessaire sur le march public, je devrais reconsidrer ma position d'actionnaire , a dclar Musk.


Il est peu probable que sa tentative de prise de contrle aboutisse.

L'offre de 54,20 $ par action est  trop ​​​​faible  pour que les actionnaires ou le conseil d'administration l'acceptent, a dclar Adam Crisafulli de Vital Knowledge dans un rapport, ajoutant que les actions de la socit avaient atteint les 70 $ il y a moins d'un an.

Bien que Musk ait dclar que son offre tait  la meilleure et la plus dfinitive , elle ouvre les portes  ses rivaux, soit pour faire quipe avec, soit pour surenchrir  son offre. Le PDG d'Oracle, Larry Ellison, galement membre du conseil d'administration de Tesla, avait prcdemment tent d'acheter une participation dans la plateforme de mdias sociaux TikTok.

Musk a engag Morgan Stanley comme conseiller pour l'offre.

 Il y aura une foule de questions sur le financement, la rglementation, l'quilibrage du temps de Musk (Tesla, SpaceX) dans les prochains jours , a dclar Dan Ives, analyste chez Wedbush.  Mais en fin de compte, sur la base de ce dpt, c'est une offre de type "maintenant ou jamais" pour Twitter .

Voici la lettre de Musk au conseil d'administration de Twitter :

 J'ai investi dans Twitter car je crois en son potentiel d'tre la plateforme de la libert d'expression dans le monde entier, et je crois que la libert d'expression est un impratif socital pour une dmocratie qui fonctionne.

 Cependant, depuis que j'ai fait mon investissement, je ralise maintenant que l'entreprise ne prosprera ni ne servira cet impratif socital dans sa forme actuelle. Twitter doit tre transform en une entreprise prive.

 En consquence, je propose d'acheter 100 % de Twitter pour 54,20 $ par action en cash, une prime de 54 % par rapport  la veille du jour o j'ai commenc  investir dans Twitter et une prime de 38 % par rapport  la veille de l'annonce publique de mon investissement. Mon offre est ma meilleure et dernire offre et si elle n'est pas accepte, je devrai reconsidrer ma position d'actionnaire.

 Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer .

Sources : SEC, Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette opration de Musk ? Pour ou contre ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris ?
 ::fleche::  A-t-elle, selon vous, des chances d'aboutir ?

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk est poursuivi par des actionnaires pour avoir tard  divulguer sa participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter, les poussant  vendre  un prix artificiellement bas.*

*Elon Musk a t poursuivi mardi par d'anciens actionnaires de Twitter qui affirment avoir manqu la rcente hausse du cours de l'action parce qu'il a attendu trop longtemps avant de divulguer une participation de 9,2 % dans la socit de mdias sociaux. Musk a ainsi conomis 143 millions de dollars.*

Dans une proposition de recours collectif dpose auprs du tribunal fdral de Manhattan, les actionnaires ont dclar que Musk, le directeur gnral de la socit de voitures lectriques Tesla, a fait des "_dclarations et omissions matriellement fausses et trompeuses_" en ne rvlant pas qu'il avait investi dans Twitter avant le 24 mars, comme l'exige la loi fdrale.

L'action Twitter a augment de 27 % le 4 avril, passant de 39,31 $  49,97 $, aprs que M. Musk a rvl sa participation, ce que les investisseurs ont considr comme un vote de confiance de la personne la plus riche du monde dans Twitter, bas  San Francisco.

D'anciens actionnaires, mens par Marc Rasella, ont dclar que la divulgation tardive a permis  Musk d'acheter plus d'actions Twitter  des prix plus bas, tout en les escroquant pour qu'ils vendent  des prix "_artificiellement dflats_".

L'action en justice vise  obtenir des dommages et intrts compensatoires et punitifs non prciss.

Un avocat de Musk n'a pas fait de commentaire dans l'immdiat. Tesla n'est pas un dfendeur.


La loi amricaine sur les valeurs mobilires exige que les investisseurs divulguent dans les 10 jours l'acquisition de 5 % d'une socit, ce qui, dans le cas de Musk, aurait t le 24 mars.

Twitter a annonc le 5 avril que Musk rejoindrait son conseil d'administration, mais a dclar cette semaine qu'il avait dcid de ne pas le faire.

En ne rejoignant pas le conseil d'administration, Musk, un utilisateur prolifique de Twitter, peut continuer  acheter des actions sans tre li par l'accord qu'il a conclu avec la socit pour limiter sa participation  14,9 %.

Certains analystes ont suggr que M. Musk pourrait pousser Twitter  effectuer des changements, voire  lancer une offre non sollicite sur la socit.

M. Rasella a dclar avoir vendu 35 actions Twitter pour un montant de 1 373 dollars, soit un prix moyen de 39,23 dollars, entre le 25 et le 29 mars. Musk vaut 265,1 milliards de dollars, selon le magazine Forbes.

L'affaire est Rasella v Musk, U.S. District Court, Southern District of New York, No. 22-03026.

Source : Tribunal fdral de Manhattan

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat  dfinitive  de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars en espces,  Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'apprte  lancer une opration hostile contre Twitter, aprs que l'accord pour le sige au conseil d'administration soit tomb  l'eau

 ::fleche::  Twitter serait en train de mourir, Elon Musk remet en question la plateforme de rseau social, dans laquelle il a pris une participation

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk va rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter aprs tre devenu le premier actionnaire, le dirigeant de Tesla a acquis une participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter Inc.

----------


## sylsau

Ils seront encore plus furieux maintenant que Elon Musk propose $54 par action pour racheter Twitter en entier ...

----------


## 23JFK

Bah voyons.

1/ Vendre, c'tait leur choix.
2/ Cela voudrait dire qu'Elon Musk aurait d payer plus chre ses actions pour faire plaisir  trois mauvais joueurs.
3/ C'est le jeu ma bonne dame.

----------


## denisys

> Le 14 avril 2022  16:08, par Sandra Coret
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> *Source : Tribunal fdral de Manhattan*


Si Elon Musk.
Est au partie dmocrate.
*Cest un gentil humaniste !!!.*
Si il est au partie rpublicain.
*Cest un mchant capitaliste, pactisant avec les Russes !!!.*

----------


## calvaire

> Si Elon Musk.
> Est au partie dmocrate.
> *Cest un gentil humaniste !!!.*
> Si il est au partie rpublicain.
> *Cest un mchant capitaliste, pactisant avec les Russes !!!.*


tu as la mme la chose en France, il fallait daprs certains voter Macron car voter Mlenchon, Lepen, Zemmour et Pecresse c'est soutenir Poutine.
Le ridicule ne tue pas car c'est en gros tous les parties concurrents...

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Acheter Twitter "n'est pas un moyen de gagner de l'argent", dclare Musk* 
*quelques heures seulement aprs avoir fait une offre d'achat de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars*

*Dans la matine dhier, le PDG de Tesla a annonc son offre d'achat de la plateforme de mdias sociaux Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars en espces, et dans l'aprs-midi, il a donn une interview lors de la confrence TED 2022 pour discuter de ce qu'il veut faire avec le site s'il l'acquiert. L'un des changements qu'il souhaite est que Twitter ouvre son algorithme. Durant linterview, Musk a insist sur le fait que l'achat de Twitter n'tait pas un geste conomique pour lui :  Ce n'est pas une faon de faire de l'argent .* 


S'exprimant pour la premire fois depuis l'annonce de ses tentatives d'achat de la totalit de Twitter, Elon Musk, PDG de Tesla, a dclar que son offre avait t faite dans l'intrt du public. Musk a soulign qu'il est motiv par la valeur d'intrt public de la plateforme.  Twitter est devenu une sorte de place publique de facto. Il est donc vraiment important que les gens aient  la fois la ralit et la perception qu'ils peuvent s'exprimer librement dans les limites de la loi , a dclar Musk.

Pour protger cette plateforme, Musk a poursuivi en disant qu'il pensait que Twitter devrait  ouvrir l'algorithme  afin d'instaurer la confiance et de garantir la disponibilit.  L'une des choses que je crois que Twitter devrait faire est d'ouvrir l'algorithme. Tout changement apport aux tweets des gens, s'ils sont mis en valeur ou non, devrait tre rendu apparent... Afin qu'il n'y ait aucune sorte de manipulation en coulisse, que ce soit par l'algorithme ou manuellement , a dclar Musk.

Plus tard, Musk a dclar que l'algorithme devrait tre publi dans un endroit comme la plateforme d'hbergement de dveloppement de logiciels GitHub, permettant aux personnes qui voient un problme ou une erreur de le souligner et de suggrer un changement.

Musk a insist sur le fait que l'achat de Twitter n'tait pas un geste conomique pour lui.  Ce n'est pas une faon de faire de l'argent. Mon intuition la plus forte est qu'il est extrmement important de disposer d'une plateforme publique qui bnficie d'une confiance maximale et qui soit largement inclusive. Donc l'avenir de la civilisation, mais vous ne vous souciez pas du tout de l'conomie , dclare-t-il. 




*Musk a donn quelques dtails sur la faon dont il aimerait voir Twitter changer sous sa direction*

Musk a dclar qu'il devrait y avoir trs peu de modration de ce qui peut et ne peut pas tre dit sur Twitter, qualifiant la plate-forme de "place publique de facto".  Je pense qu'il est trs important qu'il y ait une arne inclusive pour la libert d'expression. Selon moi, Twitter devrait correspondre aux lois du pays. Et vraiment, vous savez, il y a une obligation de le faire , a-t-il dclar.

Musk faisait rfrence aux protections de la libert d'expression en vertu du premier amendement de la Constitution amricaine, bien que cela ne s'applique qu' la censure du discours par le gouvernement. Twitter, en tant qu'entreprise, dtermine ce qui peut tre publi sur ses plateformes, exige que les utilisateurs acceptent des conditions de service lorsqu'ils s'inscrivent et peut bannir les personnes qui enfreignent ses rgles. Par le pass, Musk s'est qualifi d'absolutiste de la libert d'expression ; cependant, il a t accus de licencier des employs qui n'taient pas d'accord avec lui ou qui avaient signal des cas de harclement racial sur le lieu de travail. 

Tout au long de son interview TED, Musk a rpt qu'il n'avait pas toutes les rponses, mais a galement suggr que les interdictions permanentes de la plateforme devraient tre utilises avec beaucoup de parcimonie. 

Plus tard dans l'interview, Musk a expliqu son ide d'un bouton d'dition sur Twitter. Il a dclar qu'il rendrait la fonction d'dition disponible pendant une courte priode aprs l'envoi d'un tweet. Ainsi, si vous voyez une faute de frappe aprs avoir appuy sur le bouton d'envoi, vous pouvez la corriger, mais vous ne pourriez pas modifier le message d'un tweet des jours ou des mois plus tard.

Musk a galement eu l'occasion de s'en prendre  Mark Zuckerberg lorsqu'il a t interrog sur le fait que les plateformes de discours comme Twitter taient contrles par un seul individu.  Vous avez Mark Zuckerberg qui possde Facebook, Instagram et WhatsApp et avec une structure d'actionnariat qui fera que Mark Zuckerberg le 14e contrlera toujours ces entits Genre, littralement , a-t-il dclar. 

L'interview a dbut quelques heures seulement aprs que Musk a propos d'acheter 100 % de la plateforme de mdias sociaux  43 milliards de dollars. Selon Bloomberg, il vaut environ 260 milliards de dollars, ce qui fait de lui la personne la plus riche du monde. 

Musk avait dj expliqu son raisonnement pour la tentative de rachat dans une lettre envoye au prsident de Twitter, Bret Taylor, ce matin, affirmant que la plateforme n'est pas  la hauteur de son potentiel en tant que bastion de la libert d'expression.  J'ai investi dans Twitter car je crois en son potentiel pour tre la plateforme de la libert d'expression dans le monde entier, et je crois que la libert d'expression est un impratif socital pour une dmocratie qui fonctionne Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer , dit-il dans la lettre. 

On ne sait pas encore si le conseil d'administration de Twitter approuvera l'offre de Musk. La socit a reconnu avoir reu l'offre non sollicite et a dclar que le conseil d'administration  examinerait attentivement la proposition afin de dterminer la ligne de conduite qu'il estime tre dans le meilleur intrt de la socit et de tous les actionnaires de Twitter . Aprs l'interview, Elon Musk a indiqu sur Twitter qu'il souhaitait conserver autant d'actionnaires dans la socit privatise Twitter que la loi le permet, un sentiment qu'il a galement partag dans l'interview.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'apprte  lancer une opration hostile contre Twitter, aprs que l'accord pour le sige au conseil d'administration soit tomb  l'eau

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk va rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter aprs tre devenu le premier actionnaire, le dirigeant de Tesla a acquis une participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter Inc

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat *dfinitive* de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars.  Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2*% de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social

----------


## Arya Nawel

Remplacer la modernisation, pas la dmanteler. Libert d'expression pour Musk, pas pour vous.

----------


## vinkelwin

Ce Musk devient tout simplement un danger pour la dmocratie!

----------


## totozor

> Tout changement apport aux tweets des gens, s'ils sont mis en valeur ou non, devrait tre rendu apparent... *Afin qu'il n'y ait aucune sorte de manipulation en coulisse, que ce soit par l'algorithme ou manuellement* , a dclar Musk.


Cette ide est de la pure utopie, certaines personnes gagnent leur vie grce  Twitter donc elles ont tout  intrt  adapter leur mthodes pour optimiser leur visibilit.
Ni Elon Musk ni personne n'y peut rien, ceux qui en vivent vont optimiser l'exploitation de leur support.
Il doit bien le savoir, il n'est pas devenu milliardaire par accident.



> Musk a insist sur le fait que l'achat de Twitter n'tait pas un geste conomique pour lui.  Ce n'est pas une faon de faire de l'argent. Mon intuition la plus forte est qu'il est extrmement important de disposer d'une plateforme publique qui bnficie d'une confiance maximale et qui soit largement inclusive. Donc l'avenir de la civilisation, mais vous ne vous souciez pas du tout de l'conomie , dclare-t-il.


Je veux bien envisager qu'il ne compte pas gagner directement de l'argent avec l'achat de Twitter.
J'ai beaucoup plus de mal qu'il ne se dise pas qu'il aura un retour sur investissement avec ses autres socits ou l'arrive au pouvoir du prsident qu'il a choisit.
C'est ironique de parler de plateforme publique quand on veut la privatiser encore un peu plus (mme si je reconnais y mettre un peu de mauvaise foi en jouant avec les mots)



> Par le pass, Musk s'est qualifi d'absolutiste de la libert d'expression ; cependant, il a t accus de licencier des employs qui n'taient pas d'accord avec lui ou qui avaient signal des cas de harclement racial sur le lieu de travail.


Et ce n'est pas la seule contradiction de cet absolutiste de la libert d'expression. Tu peux aussi perdre ton droit  l'"autopilot" de Tesla si tu a la malheur de le critiquer.
La libert d'expression dans les rseaux sociaux est un sujet que je trouve vraiment dlicat:
Dans un systme de masse assurer la libert d'expression de tous est un vrai challenge:
Je donne mon avis sur un sujet quelconque.
Un groupe important (volume, visibilit, virulence) dcide me contredire de faon un peu agressive.
S'ils le font de faon publique,
- Mon avis devient invisibilis par la masse
- ils muslent instantanment toute personne voulant se lancer dans un avis proche du mien et qui ne veut pas supporter cette situation.
S'ils le font de faon prive, je n'ai plus envie de m'exprimer sur le sujet et potentiellement sur les d'autres.
La libert d'expression pourrait elle provoquer une forme de censure? Mmm

----------


## 23JFK

> ...



Vu ce que twitter a fait au cours des dernires lections et le penchant de Musk, il neutralise les armes de ses adversaires pour les prochaines chances.

----------


## Bruno

*Twitter adopte une  pilule empoisonne  pour tenter de contrecarrer le rachat par Elon Musk,* 
*son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droit*

*Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a approuv une  pilule empoisonne  pour empcher une prise de contrle hostile en rponse  l'offre d'Elon Musk de racheter la firme. Selon certains mdias amricains.  La socit a adopt vendredi une pilule empoisonne qui rend difficile pour lui d'augmenter sa participation au-del de 15 % , crit le Wall Street Journal. Dans un communiqu de presse, Twitter a dclar que son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droit  la suite d'une proposition non sollicite et non contraignante d'acquisition de Twitter.*

En l'espace d'une semaine, Elon Musk se serait mis en position d'organiser potentiellement une opration hostile contre Twitter sur l'une des plus importantes plateformes de rseaux sociaux au monde, Twitter. Elon Musk aurait dpos des documents, mardi dernier, montrant qu'il avait dpens 2,8 milliards de dollars pour prendre une participation de 9 % dans Twitter, devenant ainsi le plus grand actionnaire individuel de la socit. Peu aprs, Twitter a annonc qu'il allait siger au conseil d'administration de la socit. Le cours de l'action a bondi de plus de 20 %  l'annonce de la participation de Musk, et toutes les personnes impliques dans l'entreprise ont commenc  rflchir  la manire dont sa participation allait changer les choses.

 Je me demande si Musk a bien rflchi, mon Dieu ! Une prise de contrle hostile , sexclame Stephen Diamond, professeur associ de droit  l'universit de Santa Clara.  Pour ceux d'entre vous qui ne sont pas empoisonns par une obsession de la finance d'entreprise, une prise de contrle hostile consiste  offrir un paquet d'argent pour acheter une socit sans la coopration de la direction de la socit. Habituellement, lorsque quelqu'un veut acheter une entreprise et la privatiser, il consulte la direction de l'entreprise, fixe un prix et essaie de faire plaisir aux gens. Vous savez, tout un rituel de sduction.   Si vous tes srieux dans ce genre de dmarche, vous organisez le financement  l'avance , dclare Diamond, qui note que Musk ne l'a pas fait. Morgan Stanley conseille Musk, et j'imagine qu'ils lui ont parl de tout cela, bien que personne ne sache si Musk a cout. 


Le plan de droits est destin  permettre  tous les actionnaires de raliser la pleine valeur de leur investissement dans Twitter. Le rgime des droits rduira la probabilit qu'une entit, une personne ou un groupe prenne le contrle de Twitter par le biais d'une accumulation sur le march libre sans payer  tous les actionnaires une prime de contrle approprie ou sans laisser au conseil d'administration suffisamment de temps pour prendre des dcisions claires et prendre des mesures dans le meilleur intrt des actionnaires. 

Le Plan de droits n'empche pas le Conseil d'administration de s'engager avec des parties ou d'accepter une proposition d'acquisition si le Conseil d'administration estime que c'est dans le meilleur intrt de Twitter et de ses actionnaires.

Le Rgime des droits est semblable  d'autres rgimes adopts par des entreprises publiques dans des circonstances comparables. Dans le cadre du Plan de droits, les droits pourront tre exercs si une entit, une personne ou un groupe acquiert la proprit effective de 15 % ou plus des actions ordinaires en circulation de Twitter dans le cadre d'une transaction non approuve par le Conseil.

Si les droits peuvent tre exercs en raison du franchissement du seuil de proprit dclencheur, chaque droit permettra  son dtenteur (autre que la personne, l'entit ou le groupe dclenchant le plan de droits, dont les droits deviendront nuls et ne pourront pas tre exercs) d'acheter, au prix d'exercice courant, des actions ordinaires supplmentaires ayant une valeur marchande courante de deux fois le prix d'exercice du droit.

Elon Musk a fait une offre controverse d'achat de Twitter, affirmant que l'entreprise a un potentiel extraordinaire et qu'il est la personne indique pour le dbloquer.  Le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a dclar jeudi aux employs que la socit tait toujours en train d'valuer l'offre de 43 milliards de dollars d'Elon Musk pour racheter la socit et la rendre prive, prparant ainsi le terrain pour une querelle potentiellement longue avec la personne la plus riche du monde.

Agrawal s'est lanc dans une sance de questions-rponses de 25 minutes avec les employs jeudi, selon une personne prsente. Il n'a pas dit quand le conseil d'administration aurait une rponse  l'offre de Musk ni de quel ct il penchait, ce qui a frustr certains qui attendaient une explication plus dtaille. Le conseil d'administration suivra un  processus rigoureux  et prendra une dcision  dans le meilleur intrt de nos actionnaires , avait-il dclar.

Agrawal, qui a remplac Jack Dorsey au poste de PDG de Twitter en novembre dernier, a rpondu aux proccupations des employs quant  l'avenir du rseau social si Musk devait le reprendre. Au moins un employ a pos une question sur un ventuel licenciement, qui, selon Agrawal, ne serait pas dict par des valuations de performance individuelles. En rponse  une autre question sur ce qu'il adviendrait des stock-options des employs si Twitter tait privatis, il a dclar qu'il tait trop tt pour spculer.

Avant la runion, Musk avait critiqu la possibilit d'une action du conseil d'administration contre l'opration, dclarant qu'il  serait tout  fait indfendable de ne pas soumettre cette offre au vote des actionnaires . Dans une interview accorde plus tt dans la journe lors de la confrence TED 2022  Vancouver, Musk a dclar que son offre ne visait pas  faire de l'argent et qu'il ne se souciait pas du tout de l'aspect conomique. Au lieu de cela, il a dit qu'il voulait que Twitter protge la  libert d'expression  et ouvre son algorithme  un examen extrieur.

La  pilule empoisonne , comme on l'appelle dans le jargon des entreprises, donne aux actionnaires existants de Twitter le temps d'acheter des actions supplmentaires  un prix rduit, ce qui dilue la participation de Musk. En effet, cette mesure vise  empcher quiconque, y compris Musk, de se constituer une participation de plus de 15 % dans l'entreprise.

Une  pilule empoisonne  donne aux actionnaires existants la possibilit d'acheter des actions supplmentaires de la socit  un prix rduit, ce qui a pour effet de diluer la participation de la personne ou de la partie qui cherche  acheter la socit. Musk a rvl une participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter au dbut du mois.
Il a ensuite annonc qu'il rejoignait le conseil d'administration de la socit et a commenc  proposer plusieurs changements  la plateforme, notamment la transformation du sige de la socit en un refuge pour sans-abri.

Musk a dclar  plusieurs reprises qu'il pensait que Twitter  n'adhrait pas aux principes de la libert d'expression , et a mme propos de crer une plateforme rivale, sur laquelle  la libert d'expression et l'adhsion  la libert d'expression ont la priorit absolue.  Il a ensuite renonc  rejoindre le conseil d'administration et a propos d'acheter la socit pour 54,20 dollars par action, sans toutefois prciser comment il comptait payer.

En rponse aux informations selon lesquelles Twitter envisageait une pilule empoisonne, Musk a crit jeudi :  Si le conseil d'administration actuel de Twitter prend des mesures contraires aux intrts des actionnaires, il manquerait  son devoir fiduciaire. La responsabilit qu'ils assumeraient ainsi serait d'une ampleur titanesque.  Musk a galement sond les utilisateurs de Twitter pour savoir si son offre devait tre soumise au vote des actionnaires.

Mme avant vendredi, Twitter avait des rglements qui  pourraient avoir pour effet de rendre plus difficile, de retarder ou d'empcher une acquisition juge indsirable par notre conseil d'administration , a dclar la socit dans un document dpos auprs de la SEC en fvrier 2022. Cela inclut  un conseil d'administration class dont les membres servent des mandats chelonns de trois ans  et la possibilit d'  autoriser des actions privilgies "en blanc", qui pourraient tre mises par notre conseil d'administration sans l'approbation des actionnaires et pourraient contenir des droits de vote, de liquidation, de dividende et d'autres droits suprieurs  nos actions ordinaires .

Source : PR Newswire 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'apprte  lancer une opration hostile contre Twitter, aprs que l'accord pour le sige au conseil d'administration soit tomb  l'eau

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat  dfinitive  de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars.  Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk est poursuivi par des actionnaires pour avoir tard  divulguer sa participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter, les poussant  vendre  un prix artificiellement bas

 ::fleche::  Acheter Twitter "n'est pas un moyen de gagner de l'argent", dclare Musk quelques heures seulement aprs avoir fait une offre d'achat de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk s'en est pris au conseil d'administration de Twitter lundi, aprs que la socit a adopt une "pilule empoisonne" pour se protger de l'offre de rachat en espces de 43 milliards de dollars*

*"Le salaire du conseil d'administration sera de 0 $ si mon offre est accepte, ce qui reprsente une conomie de 3 millions de dollars par an", a tweet Elon Musk en rponse au message d'un utilisateur critiquant le conseil d'administration.*


Musk, qui se dcrit comme un "absolutiste de la libert d'expression" et qui a critiqu la politique de Twitter, n'a pas donn de dtails sur ce tweet. Twitter n'a pas rpondu immdiatement  une demande de commentaire.

Poursuivant sa tirade contre l'entreprise, M. Musk avait lanc jeudi un sondage demandant  ses 80 millions de followers si "la privatisation de Twitter  54,20 dollars devait tre dcide par les actionnaires, et non par le conseil d'administration", auquel une grande majorit a rpondu "Oui".

Plus tard, le directeur gnral de Tesla a galement tweet "Love Me Tender", une chanson d'Elvis Presley, aprs que Twitter a opt pour un plan de vente d'actions au rabais afin d'empcher toute tentative des actionnaires d'amasser une participation de plus de 15 %. Musk dtient actuellement une participation de 9,1 %.


Pendant ce temps, dans une srie de rponses  des tweets, le cofondateur et ancien PDG Jack Dorsey a interpell le conseil d'administration de Twitter samedi, affirmant qu'"_il a constamment t le dysfonctionnement de l'entreprise_."

La dclaration de Dorsey tait une rponse  un tweet du capital-risqueur Garry Tan qui disait : "_Le mauvais partenaire dans votre conseil d'administration peut littralement faire s'vaporer un milliard de dollars de valeur_".

Les actions de Twitter ont augment d'environ 4 %  46,85 $, ce qui reste nettement infrieur  l'offre de 54,20 $ par action de Musk. Elles ont augment d'environ 15 % depuis que Musk a rvl sa participation le 4 avril.

Entre-temps, Twitter a galement t inform par Thoma Bravo, une socit de capital-investissement axe sur la technologie qui grait plus de 103 milliards de dollars d'actifs  la fin du mois de dcembre, qu'elle tudiait la possibilit de prsenter une offre. 

Sources : Elon Musk, Jack Dorsey, Thoma Bravo

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter adopte une  pilule empoisonne  pour tenter de contrecarrer le rachat par Elon Musk, son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droit

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat  dfinitive  de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars.  Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer 

 ::fleche::  Les employs de Twitter craignent qu'Elon Musk n'influence les politiques de l'entreprise, sur les utilisateurs abusifs et les contenus prjudiciables

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk est poursuivi par des actionnaires pour avoir tard  divulguer sa participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter, les poussant  vendre  un prix artificiellement bas

----------


## Bruno

*La National Urban League aurait demand  Twitter de rejeter l'offre d'Elon Musk* 
*pour des raisons de droits civils*

*Le conseil d'administration de Twitter devrait envisager de rejeter l'offre d'Elon Musk en raison du prjudice que sa proprit pourrait causer aux droits civils des utilisateurs, a dclar Marc Morial, prsident de la National Urban League. Dans une lettre adresse lundi au prsident de Twitter, Bret Taylor Morial a dclar que Musk a  exprim des points de vue proccupants  sur la modration du contenu et la libert d'expression qui vont  l'encontre des principes  de la cration d'une communaut en ligne qui est sre pour les communauts marginalises et protge notre dmocratie .*

Morial a exhort le conseil d'administration de Twitter  consulter la communaut des droits civils avant de prendre une dcision sur l'offre de Musk, et il a demand  rencontrer Taylor pour discuter davantage de ses proccupations.

 Sans protections et garanties clefs, une grande partie des activits inquitantes que nous voyons sur Twitter, y compris la propagande suprmaciste blanche, la haine raciale et religieuse, la suppression des lecteurs par la dsinformation lectorale, le parti pris et la discrimination algorithmique, et le durcissement de notre discours national sont susceptibles de prolifrer sous la proprit de Musk , a crit Morial.


 Le potentiel d'impact ngatif direct sur des millions de personnes et indirect sur la culture et la dmocratie de notre nation est exponentiel et devrait faire partie de votre analyse lors de l'examen de cette offre d'achat - ou de toute autre. 

La semaine dernire, Elon Musk a fait une offre controverse d'achat de Twitter, affirmant que l'entreprise a un potentiel extraordinaire et qu'il est la personne indique pour le dbloquer. Musk, qui est le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX a indiqu quil offrira 54,20 dollars par action en cash, valorisant Twitter  environ 43 milliards de dollars.

Le cours de l'entreprise s'est immdiatement envol de 18 %  Wall Street dans les changes pr-ouverture avant de chuter lgrement  environ 48 dollars, aprs que les investisseurs ont commenc  valuer comment l'un des utilisateurs les plus francs de la plateforme russira sa tentative de prise de contrle.

La proposition de rachat du milliardaire a t effectue dans un dossier auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission des tats-Unis aprs avoir refus un sige potentiel au conseil d'administration de la socit. Le milliardaire, qui contrle galement Tesla Inc., a rvl pour la premire fois une participation d'environ 9 % le 4 avril.

Musk, qui est le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX, a accumul une participation de plus de 9 % dans Twitter ces dernires semaines. Peu aprs que sa participation ait t rendue publique, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a annonc qu'il envisageait que Musk rejoigne le conseil d'administration, mais  la condition qu'il ne puisse pas acheter plus de 14,9 % de la socit. Musk a ensuite fait marche arrire et a plutt fait une offre pour rendre Twitter priv.

 J'ai investi dans Twitter car je crois en son potentiel en tant que plateforme de libert d'expression dans le monde entier, et je pense que la libert d'expression est un impratif socital pour une dmocratie qui fonctionne , a crit Musk dans une lettre envoye  Taylor et divulgue dans un dpt de titres. 

 Cependant, depuis que j'ai investi, je me rends compte que l'entreprise ne pourra ni prosprer ni servir cet impratif socital dans sa forme actuelle. Twitter doit tre transform en socit prive . Musk, qui est connu pour attaquer les journalistes et les autres personnes critiques  son gard et  l'gard de son entreprise, a une dfinition peu claire de la libert d'expression.

 Un bon signe pour savoir s'il y a une libert d'expression est : est-ce que quelqu'un que vous n'aimez pas a le droit de dire quelque chose que vous n'aimez pas ? Et si c'est le cas, alors nous avons la libert d'expression , a dclar Musk jeudi lors de la confrence TED2022  Vancouver, en Colombie-Britannique.
Elon Musk a t poursuivi mardi par d'anciens actionnaires de Twitter qui affirment avoir manqu la rcente hausse du cours de l'action parce qu'il a attendu trop longtemps avant de divulguer une participation de 9,2 % dans la socit de mdias sociaux. Musk a ainsi conomis 143 millions de dollars.

Dans une proposition de recours collectif dpose auprs du tribunal fdral de Manhattan, les actionnaires ont dclar que Musk, le directeur gnral de la socit de voitures lectriques Tesla, a fait des "dclarations et omissions matriellement fausses et trompeuses" en ne rvlant pas qu'il avait investi dans Twitter avant le 24 mars, comme l'exige la loi fdrale.

L'action Twitter a augment de 27 % le 4 avril, passant de 39,31 $  49,97 $, aprs que Musk a rvl sa participation, ce que les investisseurs ont considr comme un vote de confiance de la personne la plus riche du monde dans Twitter, bas  San Francisco.

D'anciens actionnaires, mens par Marc Rasella, ont dclar que la divulgation tardive a permis  Musk d'acheter plus d'actions Twitter  des prix plus bas, tout en les escroquant pour qu'ils vendent  des prix "artificiellement dflats".

L'action en justice vise  obtenir des dommages et intrts compensatoires et punitifs non prciss. Musk s'est qualifi d'"absolutiste de la libert d'expression" et a dclar qu'il pensait que l'algorithme de Twitter devrait tre public afin que les utilisateurs aient un plus grand contrle sur les tweets qu'ils voient dans leur fil d'actualit. Il a reconnu qu'il devrait y avoir une certaine modration du contenu, notamment en ce qui concerne les appels explicites  la violence, et a dclar que  Twitter devrait se conformer aux lois du pays . 

Musk a insist sur le fait que l'achat de Twitter n'tait pas un geste conomique pour lui :  Ce n'est pas une faon de faire de l'argent . S'exprimant pour la premire fois depuis l'annonce de ses tentatives d'achat de la totalit de Twitter, Elon Musk, PDG de Tesla, a dclar que son offre avait t faite dans l'intrt du public. Musk a soulign qu'il est motiv par la valeur d'intrt public de la plateforme.  Twitter est devenu une sorte de place publique de facto. Il est donc vraiment important que les gens aient  la fois la ralit et la perception qu'ils peuvent s'exprimer librement dans les limites de la loi , a dclar Musk.

Pour protger cette plateforme, Musk a poursuivi en disant qu'il pensait que Twitter devrait  ouvrir l'algorithme  afin d'instaurer la confiance et de garantir la disponibilit.  L'une des choses que je crois que Twitter devrait faire est d'ouvrir l'algorithme. Tout changement apport aux tweets des gens, s'ils sont mis en valeur ou non, devrait tre rendu apparent... Afin qu'il n'y ait aucune sorte de manipulation en coulisse, que ce soit par l'algorithme ou manuellement , a dclar Musk.

Plus tard, Musk a dclar que l'algorithme devrait tre publi dans un endroit comme la plateforme d'hbergement de dveloppement de logiciels GitHub, permettant aux personnes qui voient un problme ou une erreur de le souligner et de suggrer un changement. Selon certains mdias amricains.  La socit a adopt une pilule empoisonne qui rend difficile pour lui d'augmenter sa participation au-del de 15 %. 

Dans un communiqu de presse, Twitter a dclar que son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droit  la suite d'une proposition non sollicite et non contraignante d'acquisition de Twitter.

Le plan de droits est destin  permettre  tous les actionnaires de raliser la pleine valeur de leur investissement dans Twitter. Le rgime des droits rduira la probabilit qu'une entit, une personne ou un groupe prenne le contrle de Twitter par le biais d'une accumulation sur le march libre sans payer  tous les actionnaires une prime de contrle approprie ou sans laisser au conseil d'administration suffisamment de temps pour prendre des dcisions claires et prendre des mesures dans le meilleur intrt des actionnaires.

Le Plan de droits n'empche pas le Conseil d'administration de s'engager avec des parties ou d'accepter une proposition d'acquisition si le Conseil d'administration estime que c'est dans le meilleur intrt de Twitter et de ses actionnaires.

Le Rgime des droits est semblable  d'autres rgimes adopts par des entreprises publiques dans des circonstances comparables. Dans le cadre du Plan de droits, les droits pourront tre exercs si une entit, une personne ou un groupe acquiert la proprit effective de 15 % ou plus des actions ordinaires en circulation de Twitter dans le cadre d'une transaction non approuve par le Conseil.

Si les droits peuvent tre exercs en raison du franchissement du seuil de proprit dclencheur, chaque droit permettra  son dtenteur (autre que la personne, l'entit ou le groupe dclenchant le plan de droits, dont les droits deviendront nuls et ne pourront pas tre exercs) d'acheter, au prix d'exercice courant, des actions ordinaires supplmentaires ayant une valeur marchande courante de deux fois le prix d'exercice du droit.

 Le salaire du conseil d'administration sera de 0 $ si mon offre est accepte, ce qui reprsente une conomie de 3 millions de dollars par an , a tweet Elon Musk en rponse au message d'un utilisateur critiquant le conseil d'administration.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter adopte une  pilule empoisonne  pour tenter de contrecarrer le rachat par Elon Musk, son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droit

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'apprte  lancer une opration hostile contre Twitter, aprs que l'accord pour le sige au conseil d'administration est tomb  l'eau

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk est poursuivi par des actionnaires pour avoir tard  divulguer sa participation de 9,2 % dans Twitter, les poussant  vendre  un prix artificiellement bas

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat  dfinitive  de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars.  Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


La National Urban League = Clown

O sont les actions contre TikTok, rseau social ouvertement discriminatoire (raciste, grossophobe, handiphobe...) ????

Je cite mon propre message :




> Ce qui est intressant dans cette histoire, ce que meta se serve du parti rpublicain pour parvenir et affaiblir TikTok, et non pas du parti dmocrate. C'est pourtant le parti dmocrate qui est cens lutter contre les discriminations...
> Visiblement, les progressistes du parti dmocrate prfrent s'en prendre aux mdias sociaux prorpublicains pour une autorisation potentielle de discrimination, alors que pour TikTok, on est dans le cas d'une *discrimination inscrite dans les conditions d'utilisations*... donc je suppose que niveau progressisme a passe


C'est exactement ce que fait La National Urban League : elle tape sur Ellon Musk pour une _hypothtique autorisation potentielle de discrimination dans le futur_  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## Sandra Coret

*L'entrepreneur milliardaire Elon Musk a tweet une srie de tirets pour un mot manquant suivi de "est la nuit", quelques jours aprs avoir propos de racheter Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars*

*L'offre de Musk, qui a fait allusion  la possibilit d'une offre hostile, a incit la socit de mdias sociaux  adopter une "pilule empoisonne" pour se protger.*

Musk, qui est galement le directeur gnral du constructeur de vhicules lectriques Tesla, a tweet lundi "_Love Me Tender_", une chanson d'Elvis Presley, aprs que Twitter a opt pour un plan de vente d'actions au rabais afin d'empcher toute tentative des actionnaires d'amasser une participation de plus de 15 %. Musk dtient actuellement une participation de 9,1 %.

Mardi, le New York Post a rapport que M. Musk tait prt  investir entre 10 et 15 milliards de dollars de son propre argent pour privatiser Twitter, citant deux sources au fait de la question.

Le milliardaire, qui est le deuxime actionnaire le plus important de Twitter, prvoit de lancer une offre publique d'achat dans une dizaine de jours et a demand  Morgan Stanley de lever 10 milliards de dollars supplmentaires par emprunt, selon le rapport.

M. Musk pourrait galement tre prt  emprunter sur sa participation actuelle si ncessaire, ce qui pourrait permettre de lever plusieurs milliards de dollars supplmentaires, selon le rapport du New York Post.

Twitter a refus de faire des commentaires. Tesla n'a pas rpondu immdiatement  une demande de commentaire de Musk.


D'autres socits de capital-investissement ont exprim leur intrt  participer  une opration sur Twitter, ont dclar des personnes connaissant bien le dossier, sans citer le nom de la socit.

L'intrt est apparu aprs que Thoma Bravo, une socit de capital-investissement axe sur la technologie, a contact la plate-forme de mdias sociaux la semaine dernire pour tudier un rachat qui remettrait en question l'offre de Musk.

Apollo Global Management Inc tudie les moyens de fournir un financement  toute transaction et est ouvert  une collaboration avec Musk ou tout autre soumissionnaire, ont dclar les sources.

De nombreux investisseurs, analystes et banquiers d'affaires s'attendent  ce que le conseil d'administration de Twitter rejette l'offre de Musk dans les prochains jours, la jugeant insuffisante.

Source : New York Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que signifie ce nouveau tweet d'Elon Musk, selon vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Acheter Twitter "n'est pas un moyen de gagner de l'argent", dclare Musk, quelques heures seulement aprs avoir fait une offre d'achat de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat  dfinitive  de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars,  Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer 

 ::fleche::  La National Urban League aurait demand  Twitter de rejeter l'offre d'Elon Musk, pour des raisons de droits civils

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'apprte  lancer une opration hostile contre Twitter, aprs que l'accord pour le sige au conseil d'administration est tomb  l'eau

----------


## Bruno

*Elon Musk affirme qu'il peut obtenir 46,5 milliards de dollars de financement pour acheter Twitter,*
*ce discours ne serait pas libre*

*Elon Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde selon Forbes, a indiqu comment il pourrait mettre la main sur 46,5 milliards de dollars pour racheter Twitter, expliquant que plus de la moiti de ce montant proviendra des banques et sera financ par des emprunts.* 

La semaine dernire, Elon Musk a fait une offre controverse d'achat de Twitter, affirmant que l'entreprise a un potentiel extraordinaire et qu'il est la personne indique pour le dbloquer. Musk, qui est le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX a indiqu quil offrira 54,20 dollars par action en argent comptant, valorisant Twitter  environ 43 milliards de dollars.

Musk lui-mme s'est engag  apporter 33,5 milliards de dollars, dont 21 milliards de dollars de fonds propres et 12,5 milliards de dollars de prts sur marge contre certaines de ses actions Tesla pour financer la transaction. Il est le prsident-directeur gnral du constructeur de vhicules lectriques Tesla.  Nous avons reu la proposition actualise et non contraignante d'Elon Musk, qui fournit des informations supplmentaires concernant la proposition initiale et de nouvelles informations sur le financement potentiel , a dclar un porte-parole de Twitter dans un communiqu.


 Comme annonc prcdemment et communiqu directement  Musk, le conseil d'administration s'engage  mener un examen minutieux, complet et dlibr pour dterminer la ligne de conduite qu'il estime tre dans le meilleur intrt de l'entreprise et de tous les actionnaires de Twitter. 

Musk, a prsent le 14 avril une offre en espces  meilleure et dfinitive  de 43 milliards de dollars au conseil d'administration de Twitter, affirmant que l'entreprise de rseaux sociaux devait tre privatise pour se dvelopper et devenir une plateforme de libre expression. Mais Twitter n'a pas rpondu  son offre et a adopt une  pilule empoisonne  pour le contrecarrer. Musk envisage galement de lancer une offre publique d'achat pour racheter toutes les actions de la socit aux actionnaires, mais il n'a pas encore dcid de le faire, selon le document dpos jeudi.

Dans un communiqu de presse, Twitter a dclar que son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droit  la suite d'une proposition non sollicite et non contraignante d'acquisition de Twitter.

Le plan de droits est destin  permettre  tous les actionnaires de raliser la pleine valeur de leur investissement dans Twitter. Le rgime des droits rduira la probabilit qu'une entit, une personne ou un groupe prenne le contrle de Twitter par le biais d'une accumulation sur le march libre sans payer  tous les actionnaires une prime de contrle approprie ou sans laisser au conseil d'administration suffisamment de temps pour prendre des dcisions claires et prendre des mesures dans le meilleur intrt des actionnaires.

Le Plan de droits n'empche pas le Conseil d'administration de s'engager avec des parties ou d'accepter une proposition d'acquisition si le Conseil d'administration estime que c'est dans le meilleur intrt de Twitter et de ses actionnaires. Le Rgime des droits est semblable  d'autres rgimes adopts par des entreprises publiques dans des circonstances comparables. Dans le cadre du Plan de droits, les droits pourront tre exercs si une entit, une personne ou un groupe acquiert la proprit effective de 15 % ou plus des actions ordinaires en circulation de Twitter dans le cadre d'une transaction non approuve par le Conseil.

Deuxime actionnaire de Twitter avec une participation de 9,1 %, a dclar qu'il pourrait apporter de grands changements  l'entreprise de micro-blogging, o il est suivi par plus de 80 millions d'utilisateurs. Les actions de Twitter ont augment de moins de 1 %  l'annonce du financement, ce qui indique que le march reste sceptique quant  l'opration.

Les actions de Tesla ont grimp de plus de 3 % et la valeur des 172,6 millions d'actions Tesla de Musk a augment de plus de 5 milliards de dollars jeudi,  la suite d'un excellent rapport trimestriel. Mercredi, il s'est qualifi pour une compensation sous la forme d'options d'achat d'actions qui valent maintenant environ 24 milliards de dollars, aprs que Tesla ait atteint ses objectifs de bnfices et de revenus.

Il n'est pas clair si Musk vendait des actions de Tesla pour couvrir le financement par actions de 21 milliards de dollars. Musk  peut vendre, cder ou transfrer  des actions Tesla non gages  tout moment, selon une lettre d'engagement de prt sur marge. Des banques, dont Morgan Stanley, ont accept de fournir 13 milliards de dollars supplmentaires sous forme de dette garantie par Twitter lui-mme, selon le document dpos. Un porte-parole de Twitter a accus rception de la proposition de Musk.

Ryan Jacob, directeur des investissements chez Jacob Asset Management, qui dtient des actions Twitter, a dclar que le dernier dpt de Musk pousserait le conseil d'administration de Twitter  ragir.  Ils ont d considrer le srieux de l'offre, et ce dpt peut le faire, a-t-il dit. Il va tre difficile pour eux de l'ignorer. 

Josh White, professeur adjoint de finance  l'universit Vanderbilt et ancien conomiste financier pour la Securities and Exchange Commission, a dclar que le financement serait susceptible de  mettre la pression sur le conseil d'administration de Twitter, soit pour trouver un chevalier blanc, ce qui est peu probable, soit pour ngocier avec Musk afin d'obtenir une valeur plus leve et de supprimer la pilule empoisonne. 

L'offre de Musk a suscit l'intrt des fonds d'investissement privs pour participer  une opration sur Twitter, a rapport Reuters cette semaine, citant des personnes connaissant bien le dossier.

Apollo Global Management tudie les moyens de financer une ventuelle transaction et est ouvert  une collaboration avec Musk ou tout autre soumissionnaire, tandis que Thoma Bravo a inform Twitter qu'il tudiait la possibilit de prsenter une offre. Le New York Post a dclar jeudi que Thoma Bravo tait en pourparlers avec Musk pour une opration conjointe. Thoma Bravo n'a pas rpondu  une demande de commentaire.

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter devrait envisager de rejeter l'offre d'Elon Musk en raison du prjudice que sa proprit pourrait causer aux droits civils des utilisateurs, a dclar Marc Morial, prsident de la National Urban League. Dans une lettre adresse lundi au prsident de Twitter, Bret Taylor Morial a dclar que Musk a  exprim des points de vue proccupants  sur la modration du contenu et la libert d'expression qui vont  l'encontre des principes  de la cration d'une communaut en ligne qui est sre pour les communauts marginalises et protge notre dmocratie .

Morial a exhort le conseil d'administration de Twitter  consulter la communaut des droits civils avant de prendre une dcision sur l'offre de Musk, et il a demand  rencontrer Taylor pour discuter davantage de ses proccupations.

 Sans protections et garanties clefs, une grande partie des activits inquitantes que nous voyons sur Twitter, y compris la propagande suprmaciste blanche, la haine raciale et religieuse, la suppression des lecteurs par la dsinformation lectorale, le parti pris et la discrimination algorithmique, et le durcissement de notre discours national sont susceptibles de prolifrer sous la proprit de Musk , a crit Morial.  Le potentiel d'impact ngatif direct sur des millions de personnes et indirect sur la culture et la dmocratie de notre nation est exponentiel et devrait faire partie de votre analyse lors de l'examen de cette offre d'achat - ou de toute autre. 

Musk a fait un certain nombre d'annonces sur la plateforme, dont certaines qui l'ont mis dans l'eau chaude avec les rgulateurs amricains. En 2018, Musk a tweet qu'il avait  un financement scuris  pour privatiser Tesla au prix de 420 dollars par action. Un geste qui a conduit  des millions de dollars d'amendes et  ce qu'il soit contraint de quitter la prsidence de la socit automobile pour rsoudre les allgations du rgulateur amricain des valeurs mobilires selon lesquelles il a fraud les investisseurs.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Pour certains observateurs, le discours de Musk sur l'achat de Twitter ne serait pas libre. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La National Urban League aurait demand  Twitter de rejeter l'offre d'Elon Musk, pour des raisons de droits civils

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat  dfinitive  de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars.  Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer 

 ::fleche::  Twitter adopte une  pilule empoisonne  pour tenter de contrecarrer le rachat par Elon Musk, son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droits

 ::fleche::  Acheter Twitter "n'est pas un moyen de gagner de l'argent", dclare Musk quelques heures seulement aprs avoir fait une offre d'achat de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars

----------


## totozor

> ]Elon Musk affirme qu'il peut obtenir 46,5 milliards de dollars de financement pour acheter Twitter,
> Elon Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde selon Forbes, a indiqu comment il pourrait mettre la main sur 46,5 milliards de dollars pour racheter Twitter, expliquant que plus de la moiti de ce montant proviendra des banques via un financement par emprunt.


Il faut que je rengocie le montant que je peux emprunter  ma banque, elle me proposait bien moins que a, je vais pouvoir chercher une maison plus grande que prvu avec ce montant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

C'est pourtant facile, il te suffit de mettre en gage ta fortune personnelle de 264,6 milliard de dollars.

----------


## Bruno

*Twitter rexamine l'offre d'Elon Musk et pourrait tre plus rceptif  un accord,* 
*aprs que Musk ait annonc une offre de 46,5 milliards de dollars*

*Twitter rexamine l'offre de rachat de 43 milliards de dollars d'Elon Musk, aprs que le milliardaire a runi le financement ncessaire  son offre, signe que Twitter pourrait tre plus rceptive  un accord. Elon Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde selon Forbes, a indiqu comment il pourrait mettre la main sur 46,5 milliards de dollars pour racheter Twitter, expliquant que plus de la moiti de ce montant proviendra des banques et sera financ par des emprunts.*

En milieu de mois davril, Elon Musk a fait une offre controverse d'achat de Twitter, affirmant que l'entreprise a un potentiel extraordinaire et qu'il est la personne indique pour le dbloquer. Musk, PDG de Tesla et SpaceX a indiqu quil offrira 54,20 dollars par action en argent comptant, valorisant Twitter  environ 43 milliards de dollars.

On s'attendait  ce que Twitter rejette l'offre que Musk a faite au dbut du mois sans dire comment il la paierait. Mais aprs que Musk a rvl la semaine dernire qu'il disposait dsormais d'un financement de 46,5 milliards de dollars, Twitter jette un regard neuf sur l'offre et est plus susceptible qu'auparavant de chercher  ngocier, selon des personnes au fait de la situation. La situation volue rapidement et il est encore loin d'tre garanti que Twitter le fera.

Twitter travaille toujours sur une estimation trs importante de sa propre valeur, qui devrait tre proche de l'offre de Musk, et il pourrait galement insister sur des avantages tels que l'acceptation par Musk de couvrir les protections en cas de rupture de l'accord, ont dclar certaines analystes. Les deux parties pourraient se rencontrer dimanche pour discuter de la proposition de Musk.


Twitter devrait se prononcer sur l'offre lors de la publication de ses rsultats du premier trimestre jeudi, si ce n'est plus tt. La rponse de Twitter pourrait laisser la porte ouverte  l'invitation d'autres soumissionnaires ou  la ngociation avec Musk sur des conditions autres que le prix. Ces derniers jours, Musk a rpt au prsident de Twitter, Bret Taylor, qu'il ne bougerait pas de son offre de 54,20 dollars par action, ont indiqu les personnes proches de laffaire.

Ce revirement potentiel de Twitter intervient aprs que Musk a rencontr en priv vendredi plusieurs actionnaires de la socit pour vanter les mrites de sa proposition tout en rptant que le conseil d'administration doit prendre une dcision  oui ou non , selon des personnes connaissant bien le dossier. Il s'est galement engag  rsoudre les problmes de libert d'expression qui, selon lui, affectent la plateforme et le pays en gnral, que son offre aboutisse ou non, ont-elles ajout.

Le directeur gnral de Tesla a fait son discours  certains actionnaires lors d'une srie d'appels vido, en mettant l'accent sur les fonds grs activement, dans l'espoir qu'ils puissent influencer la dcision de l'entreprise.

Musk a dclar qu'il ne voyait aucun moyen pour la direction de Twitter d'amener l'action  son prix d'offre par ses propres moyens, tant donn les problmes de l'entreprise et son incapacit persistante  les corriger. Il n'a pas t possible de savoir s'il a dtaill les mesures spcifiques qu'il prendrait, bien qu'il ait indiqu sur Twitter vouloir rduire la dpendance de la plateforme  l'gard de la publicit, ainsi qu'apporter des changements plus simples, comme autoriser des tweets plus longs.

Certains actionnaires se sont dj rallis  Musk  la suite des runions. Lauri Brunner, qui gre le fonds de croissance  grande capitalisation de Thrivent Asset Management LLC, considre Musk comme un oprateur comptent.  Il a des antcdents bien tablis chez Tesla, a-t-elle dclar. Il est le catalyseur qui permettra d'obtenir de solides performances oprationnelles chez Twitter . Thrivent, bas  Minneapolis, dtient une participation d'environ 0,4 % dans Twitter, d'une valeur de 160 millions de dollars, et est galement un actionnaire de Tesla.

Musk a galement dclar qu'il envisageait de s'adresser directement aux actionnaires en lanant une offre publique d'achat. Mme s'il obtenait un soutien important des actionnaires dans le cadre d'une offre publique d'achat, ce qui est loin d'tre garanti, il lui faudrait encore trouver un moyen de contourner la pilule empoisonne de la socit, une manuvre juridique qu'elle a employe et qui l'empche effectivement de porter sa participation  15 % ou plus.

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a approuv une  pilule empoisonne  pour empcher une prise de contrle hostile en rponse  l'offre d'Elon Musk de racheter la firme. Selon certains mdias amricains.  La socit a adopt une pilule empoisonne qui rend difficile pour lui d'augmenter sa participation au-del de 15 % , crit le Wall Street Journal. Dans un communiqu de presse, Twitter a dclar que son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droit  la suite d'une proposition non sollicite et non contraignante d'acquisition de Twitter.

Le plan de droits est destin  permettre  tous les actionnaires de raliser la pleine valeur de leur investissement dans Twitter. Le rgime des droits rduira la probabilit qu'une entit, une personne ou un groupe prenne le contrle de Twitter par le biais d'une accumulation sur le march libre sans payer  tous les actionnaires une prime de contrle approprie ou sans laisser au conseil d'administration suffisamment de temps pour prendre des dcisions claires et prendre des mesures dans le meilleur intrt des actionnaires.

Le Plan de droits n'empche pas le Conseil d'administration de s'engager avec des parties ou d'accepter une proposition d'acquisition si le Conseil d'administration estime que c'est dans le meilleur intrt de Twitter et de ses actionnaires. Le Rgime des droits est semblable  d'autres rgimes adopts par des entreprises publiques dans des circonstances comparables. Dans le cadre du Plan de droits, les droits pourront tre exercs si une entit, une personne ou un groupe acquiert la proprit effective de 15 % ou plus des actions ordinaires en circulation de Twitter dans le cadre d'une transaction non approuve par le Conseil.

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter devrait envisager de rejeter l'offre d'Elon Musk en raison du prjudice que sa proprit pourrait causer aux droits civils des utilisateurs, a dclar Marc Morial, prsident de la National Urban League. Dans une lettre adresse lundi au prsident de Twitter, Bret Taylor Morial a dclar que Musk a  exprim des points de vue proccupants  sur la modration du contenu et la libert d'expression qui vont  l'encontre des principes  de la cration d'une communaut en ligne qui est sre pour les communauts marginalises et protge notre dmocratie . Morial a exhort le conseil d'administration de Twitter  consulter la communaut des droits civils avant de prendre une dcision sur l'offre de Musk, et il a demand  rencontrer Taylor pour discuter davantage de ses proccupations.

En l'espace d'une semaine, Elon Musk se serait mis en position d'organiser potentiellement une opration hostile contre Twitter sur l'une des plus importantes plateformes de rseaux sociaux au monde, Twitter. Elon Musk aurait dpos des documents, montrant qu'il avait dpens 2,8 milliards de dollars pour prendre une participation de 9 % dans Twitter, devenant ainsi le plus grand actionnaire individuel de la socit. 

Peu aprs, Twitter a annonc qu'il allait siger au conseil d'administration de la socit. Le cours de l'action a bondi de plus de 20 %  l'annonce de la participation de Musk, et toutes les personnes impliques dans l'entreprise ont commenc  rflchir  la manire dont sa participation allait changer les choses.

Il ne semble pas que les employs de Twitter aient t enthousiasms par l'arrive de Musk au conseil d'administration de l'entreprise, et beaucoup d'entre eux poussent un soupir de soulagement maintenant qu'il est parti. Un chef d'quipe a mme rpondu au tweet d'Agrawal par un soupir de soulagement, en disant :  J'ai gard le silence depuis l'annonce parce que je voulais donner  la direction de Twitter une chance de bien faire pour ses employs, et ils l'ont fait. Merci. 

Dans une note, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal indique que la nomination initiale d'Elon tait  subordonne  une vrification des antcdents et  une acceptation formelle . En l'absence d'autre explication, certains observateurs ont compris que la vrification des antcdents avait rvl des informations qui disqualifiaient Musk en tant que membre du conseil d'administration, ce qui expliquerait galement pourquoi tout s'est pass si brusquement et avec si peu d'explications. Il est difficile d'imaginer ce que la vrification aurait pu trouver, mais il faudrait que ce soit quelque chose de juteux. Peut-tre Musk prvoit-il de lancer un concurrent de Twitter ?

 Nous pensions galement que le fait qu'Elon soit un fiduciaire de l'entreprise, o il doit, comme tous les membres du conseil, agir dans le meilleur intrt de l'entreprise et de tous nos actionnaires, tait la meilleure voie  suivre.  Agrawal a galement crit :  Il y aura des distractions  venir, mais nos objectifs et nos priorits restent inchangs. Les dcisions que nous prenons et la faon dont nous les excutons sont entre nos mains, et celles de personne d'autre. 

 Sans protections et garanties clefs, une grande partie des activits inquitantes que nous voyons sur Twitter, y compris la propagande suprmaciste blanche, la haine raciale et religieuse, la suppression des lecteurs par la dsinformation lectorale, le parti pris et la discrimination algorithmique, et le durcissement de notre discours national sont susceptibles de prolifrer sous la proprit de Musk , a crit Morial.

 Le potentiel d'impact ngatif direct sur des millions de personnes et indirect sur la culture et la dmocratie de notre nation est exponentiel et devrait faire partie de votre analyse lors de l'examen de cette offre d'achat ou de toute autre. 

En l'espace d'une semaine, Elon Musk se serait mis en position d'organiser potentiellement une opration hostile contre Twitter sur l'une des plus importantes plateformes de rseaux sociaux au monde, Twitter. Elon Musk aurait dpos des documents, montrant qu'il avait dpens 2,8 milliards de dollars pour prendre une participation de 9 % dans Twitter, devenant ainsi le plus grand actionnaire individuel de la socit. Peu aprs, Twitter a annonc qu'il allait siger au conseil d'administration de la socit. Le cours de l'action a bondi de plus de 20 %  l'annonce de la participation de Musk, et toutes les personnes impliques dans l'entreprise ont commenc  rflchir  la manire dont sa participation allait changer les choses.

Il ne semble pas que les employs de Twitter aient t enthousiasms par l'arrive de Musk au conseil d'administration de l'entreprise, et beaucoup d'entre eux poussent un soupir de soulagement maintenant qu'il est parti. Un chef d'quipe a mme rpondu au tweet d'Agrawal par un soupir de soulagement, en disant :  J'ai gard le silence depuis l'annonce parce que je voulais donner  la direction de Twitter une chance de bien faire pour ses employs, et ils l'ont fait. Merci. 

Dans une note, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal indique que la nomination initiale d'Elon tait  subordonne  une vrification des antcdents et  une acceptation formelle . En l'absence d'autre explication, certains observateurs ont compris que la vrification des antcdents avait rvl des informations qui disqualifiaient Musk en tant que membre du conseil d'administration, ce qui expliquerait galement pourquoi tout s'est pass si brusquement et avec si peu d'explications.

Il est difficile d'imaginer ce que la vrification aurait pu trouver, mais il faudrait que ce soit quelque chose de juteux. Peut-tre Musk prvoit-il de lancer un concurrent de Twitter ?

 Nous pensions galement que le fait qu'Elon soit un fiduciaire de l'entreprise, o il doit, comme tous les membres du conseil, agir dans le meilleur intrt de l'entreprise et de tous nos actionnaires, tait la meilleure voie  suivre.  Agrawal a galement crit :  Il y aura des distractions  venir, mais nos objectifs et nos priorits restent inchangs. Les dcisions que nous prenons et la faon dont nous les excutons sont entre nos mains, et celles de personne d'autre. 

 Sans protections et garanties clefs, une grande partie des activits inquitantes que nous voyons sur Twitter, y compris la propagande suprmaciste blanche, la haine raciale et religieuse, la suppression des lecteurs par la dsinformation lectorale, le parti pris et la discrimination algorithmique, et le durcissement de notre discours national sont susceptibles de prolifrer sous la proprit de Musk , a crit Morial.  Le potentiel d'impact ngatif direct sur des millions de personnes et indirect sur la culture et la dmocratie de notre nation est exponentiel et devrait faire partie de votre analyse lors de l'examen de cette offre d'achat - ou de toute autre. 

En l'espace d'une semaine, Elon Musk se serait mis en position d'organiser potentiellement une opration hostile contre Twitter sur l'une des plus importantes plateformes de rseaux sociaux au monde, Twitter. Elon Musk aurait dpos des documents, montrant qu'il avait dpens 2,8 milliards de dollars pour prendre une participation de 9 % dans Twitter, devenant ainsi le plus grand actionnaire individuel de la socit. Peu aprs, Twitter a annonc qu'il allait siger au conseil d'administration de la socit. Le cours de l'action a bondi de plus de 20 %  l'annonce de la participation de Musk, et toutes les personnes impliques dans l'entreprise ont commenc  rflchir  la manire dont sa participation allait changer les choses.

Il ne semble pas que les employs de Twitter aient t enthousiasms par l'arrive de Musk au conseil d'administration de l'entreprise, et beaucoup d'entre eux poussent un soupir de soulagement maintenant qu'il est parti. Un chef d'quipe a mme rpondu au tweet d'Agrawal par un soupir de soulagement, en disant :  J'ai gard le silence depuis l'annonce parce que je voulais donner  la direction de Twitter une chance de bien faire pour ses employs, et ils l'ont fait. Merci. 

Dans une note, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal indique que la nomination initiale d'Elon tait  subordonne  une vrification des antcdents et  une acceptation formelle . En l'absence d'autre explication, certains observateurs ont compris que la vrification des antcdents avait rvl des informations qui disqualifiaient Musk en tant que membre du conseil d'administration, ce qui expliquerait galement pourquoi tout s'est pass si brusquement et avec si peu d'explications. Il est difficile d'imaginer ce que la vrification aurait pu trouver, mais il faudrait que ce soit quelque chose de juteux. Peut-tre Musk prvoit-il de lancer un concurrent de Twitter ?

 Nous pensions galement que le fait qu'Elon soit un fiduciaire de l'entreprise, o il doit, comme tous les membres du conseil, agir dans le meilleur intrt de l'entreprise et de tous nos actionnaires, tait la meilleure voie  suivre.  Agrawal a galement crit :  Il y aura des distractions  venir, mais nos objectifs et nos priorits restent inchangs. Les dcisions que nous prenons et la faon dont nous les excutons sont entre nos mains, et celles de personne d'autre. 

 Sans protections et garanties clefs, une grande partie des activits inquitantes que nous voyons sur Twitter, y compris la propagande suprmaciste blanche, la haine raciale et religieuse, la suppression des lecteurs par la dsinformation lectorale, le parti pris et la discrimination algorithmique, et le durcissement de notre discours national sont susceptibles de prolifrer sous la proprit de Musk , a crit Morial.

 Le potentiel d'impact ngatif direct sur des millions de personnes et indirect sur la culture et la dmocratie de notre nation est exponentiel et devrait faire partie de votre analyse lors de l'examen de cette offre d'achat - ou de toute autre. 


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme qu'il peut obtenir 46,5 milliards de dollars de financement pour acheter Twitter, ce discours ne serait pas libre

 ::fleche::  Twitter adopte une  pilule empoisonne  pour tenter de contrecarrer le rachat par Elon Musk, son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droits

 ::fleche::  La National Urban League aurait demand  Twitter de rejeter l'offre d'Elon Musk, pour des raisons de droits civils

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'apprte  lancer une opration hostile contre Twitter, aprs que l'accord pour le sige au conseil d'administration est tomb  l'eau

----------


## Anselme45

Preuve une fois de plus que l'argent est roi: Tu es contre? Un peu de "pptes" en plus et tu deviens d'accord... ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> Preuve une fois de plus que l'argent est roi: Tu es contre? Un peu de "pptes" en plus et tu deviens d'accord...


Sans blague on parle quand mme pas d'un gouvernement ou d'une ONG.
Twitter c'est une entreprise cote en bourse : videment que a s'achte, c'est mme fait pour a.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $,*
*la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022 * 

*Twitter a annonc que la socit de mdias sociaux serait vendue  Elon Musk pour environ 44 milliards de dollars. Musk paiera 54,20 $ en cash par action pour la plateforme base  San Francisco, qui sera dsormais privatise aprs des jours d'intenses ngociations entre l'entrepreneur et le conseil d'administration. La transaction, qui a t approuve  l'unanimit par le conseil d'administration de Twitter, devrait tre finalise en 2022, sous rserve de l'approbation des actionnaires de Twitter, de l'obtention des approbations rglementaires applicables et de la satisfaction des autres conditions de clture habituelles. La socit a confirm que Musk, dont la fortune est estime  259 milliards de dollars, avait obtenu 25,5 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt et par prt et fournissait 21 milliards de dollars d'engagement en fonds propres.*

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a annonc ce 25 avril 2022 avoir accept une offre du milliardaire Elon Musk qui a propos de racheter la socit de mdias sociaux et de la privatiser, a annonc la socit lundi. Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

 La libert d'expression est le fondement d'une dmocratie qui fonctionne, et Twitter est la place publique numrique o sont dbattues des questions vitales pour l'avenir de l'humanit , a dclar Musk.  Je veux aussi rendre Twitter meilleur que jamais en amliorant le produit avec de nouvelles fonctionnalits, en rendant les algorithmes open source pour accrotre la confiance, en vainquant les spambots et en authentifiant tous les humains. Twitter a un potentiel norme - j'ai hte de travailler avec l'entreprise et la communaut des utilisateurs pour le dbloquer .

*Le contexte*

L'annonce met fin  une saga d'une semaine que Musk a lance lorsqu'il a rvl une participation importante dans l'entreprise. Peu de temps aprs, la socit a dclar qu'il rejoindrait le conseil d'administration, mais Musk a invers le cap sur ce plan plusieurs jours plus tard. Ensuite, il a propos d'acheter la socit  54,20 $ par action, sa  meilleure et dernire offre . Cette offre valorisait Twitter  environ 43 milliards de dollars.

En supposant que l'accord soit conclu et que Musk devienne propritaire de Twitter, la socit sera contrle par la personne la plus riche du monde et quelqu'un qui a t un fervent critique de la plateforme tout en l'utilisant de manire juridiquement controverse, principalement par le biais de messages sensibles sur son entreprise de construction automobile, Tesla. Bien que Musk ait indiqu que son intrt principal pour Twitter tait li  ce qu'il considre comme la censure de la libert d'expression par l'entreprise, les critiques de Musk craignent  juste titre que le contrle du milliardaire sur la plateforme entrane le silence de leurs voix et des autres avec qui il peut tre en dsaccord.

Nanmoins, plus tt dans la journe, Musk avait exhort ses  pires critiques   rester sur Twitter, avant qu'il ne soit annonc qu'un accord avait conclu un accord pour l'acheter.  J'espre que mme mes pires critiques resteront sur Twitter, car c'est ce que signifie la libert d'expression , a-t-il crit. L'entrepreneur a fait de la question de la libert d'expression une question centrale dans sa tentative de prise de contrle de la plateforme, laissant ses dtracteurs suggrer qu'il autorisera le retour de personnalits de droite interdites telles que Donald Trump et Marjorie Taylor Greene.

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a cherch  repousser une prise de contrle hostile en adoptant une soi-disant pilule empoisonne, ou accord sur les droits des actionnaires, qui permettrait aux autres actionnaires d'acheter l'action  prix rduit si Musk ou une autre personne ou un groupe acqurait plus de 15 % des actions ordinaires en circulation. Le plan diluerait les avoirs de cette personne dans une stratgie couramment employe pour empcher les acquisitions non dsires.

Le conseil d'administration semblait avoir deux raisons d'envisager de rejeter l'accord. La premire tait que l'offre, bien que d'un prix bien suprieur au cours actuel de l'action de Twitter, tait sans doute trop basse tant donn que le cours de l'action avait rcemment dpass ce prix.

La seconde tait qu'il n'tait pas clair au dpart de savoir comment Musk financerait l'accord. Bien qu'il soit la personne la plus riche du monde, une grande partie de sa richesse est lie aux actions de Tesla, ce qui signifie qu'il devrait probablement emprunter sur ses avoirs pour financer l'accord.

Mais l'offre est devenue plus concrte une fois que Musk a annonc dans un dossier de la Securities and Exchange Commission qu'il avait reu des engagements de 46,5 milliards de dollars pour aider  financer l'accord potentiel. Cela comprenait environ 25,5 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt de Morgan Stanley Senior Funding et d'autres socits. Il a dclar avoir engag environ 21 milliards de dollars en financement par actions.

Musk a dclar dans le mme dossier qu'il tudiait une offre publique d'achat d'actions de Twitter directement auprs des actionnaires.


L'intrt de Musk pour Twitter vient de sa propre utilisation frquente de la plateforme. Le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX utilise souvent sa grande plateforme pour partager des blagues, dialoguer avec ses 83,6 millions de followers et faire des annonces commerciales.

Ce dernier volet lui a caus quelques ennuis. Il a fait l'objet d'une enqute de la SEC aprs avoir tweet en 2018 qu'il avait obtenu un financement de 420 $ par action pour privatiser Tesla. L'agence a accus Musk de fraude en valeurs mobilires  la suite de ces tweets. Musk et Tesla ont conclu un accord de rglement rvis sur ces accusations en 2019, que Musk tente maintenant de rsilier.

Musk a dclar lors de la confrence TED2022  Vancouver plus tt ce mois-ci qu'il avait en fait obtenu un financement au moment de ce tweet, ajoutant qu'il avait t  forc de les concder illgalement  la SEC  dans le rglement. La SEC a refus de commenter les remarques de Musk  l'poque.

Peu de temps aprs la confrence, un dpt auprs du tribunal d'un recours collectif intent par des actionnaires contre Musk a rvl que le juge prsidant cette affaire avait conclu que Musk avait sciemment fait de fausses dclarations sur le financement au moment du tweet.

galement  la confrence TED2022, Musk a partag comment il aimerait voir la plateforme changer sous sa proprit.

 Je pense qu'il est trs important qu'il y ait une arne inclusive pour la libert d'expression , a-t-il dclar  l'poque, reconnaissant qu'une certaine modration du contenu serait ncessaire pour faire face aux appels explicites  la violence et garantir que le service respecte les lois du pays dans lequel il opre.

Il a galement dclar qu'il prfrerait gnralement les  temps morts  aux interdictions permanentes, ce qui pourrait suggrer une voie  l'ancien prsident Donald Trump pour rejoindre la plateforme sous le contrle de Musk. Twitter a banni Trump de la plateforme  la suite de ses tweets autour de l'insurrection du 6 janvier au Capitole des tats-Unis, citant  le risque d'une nouvelle incitation  la violence .

Certains lgislateurs rpublicains ont exprim leur enthousiasme  l'ide que Musk soit propritaire de l'entreprise aprs s'tre plaint pendant des annes de ce qu'ils disent tre la censure des voix conservatrices par les entreprises technologiques grand public. Twitter et d'autres ont dclar qu'ils ne censuraient pas les discours bass sur l'idologie, mais appliquaient plutt leurs directives communautaires dclares.

*La position de la Maison-Blanche  ce sujet*

L'attache de presse de la Maison-Blanche, Jen Psaki, a t interroge sur l'achat de Twitter par Musk lors de sa confrence de presse de lundi. Psaki a dclar qu'elle  ne commenterait pas une transition spcifique  mais a ritr que l'administration continue de croire que  peu importe qui possde ou dirige Twitter, le prsident s'inquite depuis longtemps du pouvoir des grandes plateformes de mdias sociaux  et a soulign que  les plateformes technologiques doivent tre tenues responsables des dommages qu'elles causent .

Elle a soulign l'intrt bipartite du Congrs pour les mesures antitrust et la rforme de l'article 230 de la Communications Decency Act. Et elle a ajout :  Nos proccupations ne sont pas nouvelles. Nous avons longtemps parl, et le prsident a longtemps parl, des pouvoirs des plateformes de mdias sociaux pour rpandre la dsinformation, la msinformation et la ncessit pour ces plateformes d'tre tenues pour responsables .

Source : annonce Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Bruno

*LElectronic Frontier Foundation dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk.* 
* Il met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle* 

*LElectronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk et indique que cette opration met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle lorsqu'une seule personne a le contrle total des politiques affectant prs de 400 millions d'utilisateurs.  Dans le cas despce, cette personne a dmontr  plusieurs reprises qu'elle ne comprend pas les ralits de la politique des plateformes  grande chelle , EFF.*

Notons que l'EFF est la principale organisation  but non lucratif qui dfend les liberts civiles dans le monde numrique. Fonde en 1990, l'EFF dfend la vie prive des utilisateurs, la libert d'expression et l'innovation par le biais de litiges, d'analyses politiques, d'activisme populaire et de dveloppement technologique. La mission de l'EFF est de veiller  ce que la technologie soutienne la libert, la justice et l'innovation pour tous les peuples du monde.


La ralit fondamentale est la suivante : Twitter et les autres rseaux sociaux jouent un rle de plus en plus important dans le discours social et politique, et ont pour corollaire une responsabilit de plus en plus importante de veiller  ce que leurs dcisions soient  la fois transparentes et responsables. Pour lEFF, s'il veut aider Twitter  assumer cette responsabilit, Musk devrait garder  l'esprit ce qui suit :

*La libert d'expression n'est pas un slogan* : Musk a t particulirement critique  l'gard des politiques de modration de contenu de Twitter. Il a raison de dire que la modration du contenu pose des problmes  grande chelle. Ces problmes ne sont pas spcifiques  Twitter, bien que ce dernier soit confront  des dfis particuliers. Il a longtemps lutt contre les robots et les tweets troublants de personnalits importantes qui peuvent facilement devenir viraux en quelques minutes, permettant ainsi la diffusion rapide de fausses informations ou de dsinformation. 

Dans le mme temps,  l'instar d'autres plateformes, les normes communautaires de Twitter restreignent les discours lgalement protgs d'une manire qui affecte de faon disproportionne les orateurs souvent rduits au silence. Et comme d'autres plateformes, Twitter supprime rgulirement les contenus qui ne violent pas ses normes, notamment l'expression sexuelle, les contre-discours et certains discours politiques ;*Une meilleure modration des contenus s'impose :* moins d'automatisation, plus de contributions d'experts aux politiques, et plus de transparence et de responsabilit en gnral. Malheureusement, le discours populaire actuel sur la modration du contenu est binaire et frustrant, les commentateurs demandant soit plus de modration (ou de rglementation), soit, comme dans le cas de Musk, beaucoup moins.
 cette fin, l'EFF a collabor avec des organisations du monde entier pour crer les principes de Santa Clara, qui dfinissent un cadre pour la manire dont les entreprises doivent oprer en matire de transparence et de responsabilit dans les dcisions de modration de contenu. Twitter a publiquement soutenu la premire version des principes de Santa Clara dans son rapport de transparence 2019. 

Bien que Twitter n'ait pas encore russi  mettre en uvre les principes dans leur intgralit, cette dclaration tait un signe encourageant de son intention de s'en rapprocher : fonctionner sur un ensemble transparent de normes, partager publiquement les dtails autour des suppressions lies  la politique et des demandes du gouvernement, rendre les modrations de contenu claires pour les utilisateurs et leur donner la possibilit de faire appel. Nous appelons la direction de Twitter  renouveler l'engagement de l'entreprise envers les principes de Santa Clara.

*Les comptes anonymes et pseudonymes sont essentiels pour les utilisateurs*

Le pseudonymat, le maintien d'un compte sur Twitter ou toute autre plateforme sous une identit autre que le nom lgal de l'utilisateur - est un lment important de la libert d'expression. Au vu de certaines de ses rcentes dclarations, nous craignons que Musk n'apprcie pas pleinement la valeur des droits de l'homme que reprsente l'expression sous pseudonyme. 

Le pseudonyme et l'anonymat sont essentiels pour protger les utilisateurs qui peuvent avoir des opinions, des identits ou des intrts qui ne s'alignent pas sur ceux du pouvoir. Par exemple, les politiques exigeant l'utilisation de vrais noms sur Facebook ont t utilises pour exclure les Amrindiens, les personnes utilisant des noms traditionnels irlandais, indonsiens et cossais, le clerg catholique, les personnes transgenres, les drag queens et les travailleurs du sexe. Les dissidents politiques peuvent tre en grand danger si les personnes au pouvoir sont capables de dcouvrir leur vritable identit. 

En outre, rien ne prouve que le fait d'obliger les gens  utiliser leur "vrai" nom cre un environnement plus civilis, et beaucoup d'lments indiquent que cela peut avoir des consquences dsastreuses pour certains des utilisateurs les plus vulnrables de la plateforme.

Musk a rcemment critiqu les utilisateurs anonymes de la plateforme et a suggr que Twitter devrait "authentifier tous les vrais humains". Par ailleurs, il a voqu la possibilit de modifier le processus de vrification par lequel les comptes sont cochs en bleu  ct de leur nom pour indiquer qu'ils sont "vrifis". Les botnets et les trolls constituent depuis longtemps un problme pour Twitter, mais exiger des utilisateurs qu'ils s'identifient pour prouver qu'ils sont "rels" va  l'encontre de l'thique de l'entreprise.

Il n'y a pas de moyen facile d'exiger une vrification sans causer des ravages pour certains utilisateurs et pour la libert d'expression. Tout dfenseur de la libert d'expression (comme Musk semble se considrer lui-mme) prt  exiger des utilisateurs qu'ils soumettent une pice d'identit pour accder  une plateforme ignore probablement l'importance cruciale du pseudonyme et de l'anonymat. Les gouvernements, en particulier, peuvent tre en mesure de forcer Twitter et d'autres services  divulguer la vritable identit des utilisateurs, et dans de nombreux systmes juridiques mondiaux, le faire sans respect suffisant des droits de l'homme.

*Il est essentiel d'amliorer la confidentialit, la scurit et le contrle des utilisateurs*

Lorsque vous envoyez un message direct sur Twitter, trois parties peuvent lire ce message : vous, l'utilisateur auquel vous l'avez envoy et Twitter lui-mme. Les messages directs (ou DM) de Twitter contiennent certaines des donnes les plus sensibles des utilisateurs de la plateforme. Comme ils ne sont pas chiffrs de bout en bout, Twitter lui-mme y a accs. Cela signifie que Twitter peut les remettre en rponse  des demandes des forces de l'ordre, qu'ils peuvent faire l'objet de fuites et que l'accs interne peut tre utilis de manire abusive par des pirates informatiques malveillants et par les employs de Twitter eux-mmes (comme cela s'est produit dans le pass). Les craintes qu'un nouveau propritaire de la plateforme soit en mesure de lire ces messages ne sont pas infondes.

Twitter pourrait rendre les messages directs plus srs pour les utilisateurs en les protgeant par un cryptage de bout en bout et devrait le faire. Peu importe qui sige au conseil d'administration ou possde le plus d'actions : personne ne devrait pouvoir lire vos DM, sauf vous et le destinataire. Le cryptage des messages directs contribuerait grandement  amliorer la scurit des utilisateurs et aurait l'avantage de minimiser la crainte raisonnable que quiconque travaille, sige au conseil d'administration ou possde des actions de Twitter puisse espionner les messages des utilisateurs.

Un autre moyen important d'amliorer la scurit sur la plateforme est de donner aux dveloppeurs tiers, et aux utilisateurs, un accs plus important pour contrler leur exprience. Rcemment, la plateforme a fait des expriences dans ce sens, en facilitant la recherche d'outils comme BlockParty, qui permettent aux utilisateurs de collaborer pour dcider de ce qu'ils voient sur le site. 

Rendre ces outils encore plus faciles  trouver et donner aux dveloppeurs plus de pouvoir pour interagir avec la plateforme afin de crer plus d'outils qui permettent aux utilisateurs de filtrer, bloquer et choisir ce qu'ils voient (et ce qu'ils ne voient pas), amliorerait grandement la scurit pour tous les utilisateurs. Si la plateforme devait passer  une autre mthode de modration du contenu, il serait encore plus important que les utilisateurs aient accs  de meilleurs outils pour modifier leurs propres flux et bloquer ou filtrer le contenu de manire plus prcise.

Il existe des moyens plus ambitieux qui permettraient d'amliorer l'exprience de Twitter, et au-del : Le projet Blue Sky de Twitter a propos un plan pour une plateforme interoprable, fdre et normalise. Soutenir l'interoprabilit serait un geste formidable pour celui qui contrle Twitter. Cela contribuerait  dplacer le pouvoir des salles de conseil d'administration des entreprises vers les utilisateurs qu'elles servent. Si les utilisateurs ont plus de contrle, il importe moins de savoir qui dirige le navire, et c'est bon pour tout le monde.

Source : EFF

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur cet achat ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez vous de l'avis de l'EFF ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La National Urban League aurait demand  Twitter de rejeter l'offre d'Elon Musk, pour des raisons de droits civils

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme qu'il peut obtenir 46,5 milliards de dollars de financement pour acheter Twitter, ce discours ne serait pas libre

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat  dfinitive  de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars.  Twitter a un potentiel extraordinaire. Je vais le dbloquer 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'apprte  lancer une opration hostile contre Twitter, aprs que l'accord pour le sige au conseil d'administration soit tomb  l'eau

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk s'engage   authentifier tous les humains  en achetant Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars,*
*Voici comment la plateforme pourrait voluer une fois qu'il en deviendra propritaire * 

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a annonc ce 25 avril 2022 avoir accept une offre du milliardaire Elon Musk qui a propos de racheter la socit de mdias sociaux et de la privatiser, a annonc la socit lundi. Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

Alors, qu'est-ce que Musk a l'intention de faire exactement sur Twitter ?

Nous avons une assez bonne ide de ses principales priorits sur la base de sa dclaration dans le communiqu de presse de lundi annonant l'acquisition*:

 La libert d'expression est le fondement d'une dmocratie qui fonctionne, et Twitter est la place publique numrique o sont dbattues des questions vitales pour l'avenir de l'humanit , a-t-il dclar.  Je veux galement rendre Twitter meilleur que jamais en amliorant le produit avec de nouvelles fonctionnalits, en rendant les algorithmes open source pour accrotre la confiance, en vainquant les spambots et en authentifiant tous les humains .


Musk, un utilisateur de longue date de Twitter avec plus de 80 millions d'abonns, dtaille ses sentiments  propos du service depuis des annes maintenant. Voici ce que nous nous attendons  voir dans les changements sur Twitter si l'accord est approuv par les rgulateurs, sur la base de ses tweets passs.

*1. Assouplissement de la modration du contenu*

Musk a  plusieurs reprises qualifi Twitter de  la place publique de la ville  de l're moderne - l'quivalent numrique d'un forum public.

 cette fin, il a critiqu la dcision de Twitter de bannir dfinitivement le compte de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump du site,  la suite de l'insurrection au Capitole amricain le 6 janvier 2021.

 Beaucoup de gens vont tre trs mcontents de la haute technologie de la cte ouest en tant qu'arbitre de facto de la libert d'expression , a tweet Musk en rponse  la publication satirique chrtienne conservatrice The Babylon Bee, aprs avoir partag un article satirique le 11 janvier 2021 intitul  Dictateur fasciste malfique censur et dmis de ses fonctions .


D'ailleurs, dans ce mme fil de discussion, un utilisateur lui suggrait en janvier 2021 d'acheter Twitter et de  l'envoyer dans l'espace 


Elon Musk pourrait mme rtablir le compte Twitter de Trump, bien qu'il ne soit pas clair si l'ancien prsident utiliserait  nouveau le compte.

D'aprs les tweets de Musk, il semblerait qu'il fasse au moins pression pour une modration plus souple sur Twitter.

Il a dmontr ce sentiment au moins une fois au cours des dernires semaines. En rponse aux utilisateurs de Twitter soulignant que les mdias russes sont de la propagande, Musk a rpondu quil pensait que toutes les sources dinformation faisaient de la propagande dans une certaine mesure, et certaines le faisaient plus que dautres. Aussi, Musk a dclar que Starlink ne bloquerait pas les sources d'information russes de son rseau :  Certains gouvernements (pas lUkraine) ont demand  Starlink de bloquer les sources dinformation russes. Nous ne le ferons que sous la menace dune arme , a tweet Elon Musk. Et il a ajout :  Dsol d'tre un absolutiste de la libert d'expression .

*2. Changements d'algorithme*

Elon Musk entend rendre public les algorithmes de tri des contenus de Twitter, afin que chacun puisse comprendre comment ils fonctionnent. Ces programmes informatiques, qui dfinissent quels contenus vont tre mis en avant en fonction du profil de chaque utilisateur, sont dcris par les rgulateurs et les chercheurs pour leur opacit et leurs effets de bord ngatifs (amplification des contenus clivants suscitant de nombreuses ractions, par exemple).

Le 24 mars, Elon Musk avait demand si les algorithmes de Twitter devaient tre passs en  open source , ce qui rendrait leur code accessible et modifiable. Ces logiciels grent notamment laffichage des tweets jugs les plus pertinents et intressants, en fonction notamment du nombre de personnes ayant interagi avec. Lutilisateur a toutefois le choix avec laffichage traditionnel de Twitter, par ordre antchronologique.

Jack Dorsey, le fondateur de Twitter, qui nexerce plus aucune responsabilit dans lentreprise, a dj critiqu sa plateforme et suggr des modifications.  ce message d'Elon Musk, il a rpondu :  Le choix dutiliser (ou non) lalgorithme de son choix devrait appartenir  lutilisateur. 

Encore une fois, cette ide de Musk est lie  ses sentiments sur la libert d'expression.

 Je crains que la partialit de facto dans "l'algorithme Twitter" n'ait un effet majeur sur le discours public , a dclar Musk  un abonn. *Comment savons-nous ce qui se passe rellement*?*


Si cette mesure venait  tre adopte, elle devrait tre bien accueillie par les pouvoirs publics. En Europe, Bruxelles estime que le Digital Services Act (lgislation sur les services numriques) amliore considrablement les mcanismes de suppression des contenus illicites et de protection effective des droits fondamentaux des utilisateurs en ligne, y compris la libert dexpression. Elle renforce galement la surveillance publique des plateformes en ligne, en particulier pour celles qui touchent plus de 10 % de la population de lUE.

Concrtement, il sagit :
de mesures visant  lutter contre les biens, services ou contenus illicites en ligne, telles qu'un mcanisme permettant aux utilisateurs de signaler ces contenus, et aux plateformes de cooprer avec des  signaleurs de confiance  ;de nouvelles obligations en matire de traabilit des entreprises utilisatrices sur les places de march en ligne, qui aideront  reprer les vendeurs de marchandises illicites ;de garanties efficaces pour les utilisateurs, y compris la possibilit de contester les dcisions de modration du contenu prises par les plateformes ;*de mesures de transparence pour les plateformes en ligne concernant de nombreux aspects, y compris les algorithmes utiliss pour les recommandations* ;de dispositions obligeant les trs grandes plateformes  prvenir l'utilisation abusive de leurs systmes en adoptant des mesures fondes sur les risques et en faisant raliser des audits indpendants de leur systme de gestion des risques ;de la possibilit, pour les chercheurs, d'avoir accs aux donnes clefs des plus grandes plateformes, afin de comprendre comment les risques en ligne voluent ;d'une structure de contrle permettant de remdier  la complexit de lespace en ligne : les pays de l'UE joueront un rle central et seront assists par un nouveau comit europen des services numriques ; pour les trs grandes plateformes, renforcement de la surveillance et du contrle du respect de la lgislation par la Commission.
*3. Suppression des spambots*

Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains, a-t-il indiqu jeudi.


Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

*4. Le dveloppement de services payants*

Elon Musk estime que le modle conomique de Twitter est trop dpendant de la publicit et qu'il doit dvelopper de nouvelles sources de revenus. Le rseau social en est conscient, et a sorti dans quelques pays l'abonnement Twitter Blue, qui permet de bnficier de services supplmentaires pour l'quivalent de 2,50 euros par mois. Par exemple, Twitter Blue dispose actuellement d'une option  Annuler le tweet  qui retarde l'envoi des tweets jusqu' 60 secondes. 

Dans des messages qu'il a depuis supprims, Elon Musk a estim que le prix de l'abonnement tait trop lev et qu'il devait offrir d'autres avantages pour attirer davantage de clients. Par exemple, les abonns ne devraient plus voir de publicits sur l'application. Ils devraient aussi bnficier d'un signe distinctif sur leur avatar, comme une sorte de badge, afin de signaler qu'ils sont abonns Premium.

*5. L'ajout d'un bouton d'dition*

Musk est en faveur du bouton d'dition que les utilisateurs de Twitter demandent depuis des annes.

Il a soutenu l'espoir de longue date que Twitter ajoutera un jour une fonction d'dition  son service afin que les utilisateurs puissent corriger,  tout le moins, les fautes d'orthographe de base ou les liens errons immdiatement aprs la publication. Ses plus de 80 millions d'abonns ont massivement soutenu l'ajout de la fonction dans un sondage qu'il a ralis le mois dernier.

Aprs que Musk a demand aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un bouton d'dition, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a suggr que les rsultats du sondage de Musk pourraient influencer la politique de Twitter.  Les consquences de ce sondage seront importantes. Veuillez voter avec soin , a crit Agrawal. D'un autre ct, Jay Sullivan, vice-prsident de l'entreprise charg des produits grand public, a dclar que la socit cherchait depuis l'anne dernire  construire cette fonctionnalit  de manire sre . Selon lui, il y a un inconvnient potentiel dans la mesure o les gens pourraient modifier considrablement les tweets aprs qu'ils sont devenus viraux.

De plus, l'ancien PDG de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, tait rticent  ajouter une telle fonctionnalit par le pass. En 2018, il a exprim sa crainte qu'un bouton d'dition puisse permettre aux utilisateurs de modifier le sens d'un tweet aprs qu'il a t largement partag, et en 2020, il a dclar que Twitter n'ajouterait probablement jamais cette fonctionnalit. Si Twitter a depuis chang d'avis, Sullivan a indiqu qu'il y aura des contrles pour viter les  abus  :  sans des choses comme des limites de temps, des contrles et la transparence sur ce qui a t dit, l'dition pourrait tre utilise  mauvais escient pour modifier l'enregistrement de la conversation publique .

 Protger l'intgrit de la conversation publique est notre priorit absolue lorsque nous abordons ce travail. Par ailleurs, cela prendra du temps et nous chercherons activement  obtenir des commentaires et des avis contradictoires avant de lancer ce bouton d'dition. Nous aborderons cette fonctionnalit avec soin et rflexion et nous partagerons les mises  jour au fur et  mesure , a dclar Sullivan. Il faut noter que des proccupations de ce type ont toujours t souleves  propos des demandes de bouton d'dition. Toutefois, en 2017, Facebook, Medium, etc. permettent dj aux utilisateurs de modifier leurs publications.

Et ces fonctionnalits n'ont pas t accompagnes d'abus gnraliss. Andrew Bosworth, directeur technique de Meta, a crit :  nous avons rsolu ce problme sur Facebook depuis longtemps. Il suffit d'inclure un indicateur notifiant qu'il a t modifi ainsi qu'un journal des modifications. Si vous tes vraiment inquiet au sujet des embeds, ils peuvent pointer vers une rvision spcifique dans cet historique, mais avec un lien vers la dernire modification. Ce n'est pas un vrai problme . Cependant, cela ne signifie pas que les abus sont inconnus.

Selon l'ancien responsable de la scurit de Meta, Alex Stamos, la fonction de modification de Facebook a t utilise de manire abusive par le pass, notamment pour faciliter une escroquerie aux cryptomonnaies. 

Prcisons que Twitter a rcemment dclar qu'il travaillait sur la fonctionnalit depuis un certain temps.  Non, l'ide ne nous est pas venue d'un sondage. Nous donnons le coup d'envoi des tests au sein des @TwitterBlue Labs dans les prochains mois pour apprendre ce qui fonctionne, ce qui ne fonctionne pas et ce qui est possible , a dclar l'entreprise.

Sources : Elon Musk (1, 2, 3, 4)

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a rvl que SpaceX se prpare  se dfendre contre les cyberattaques et le brouillage des signaux il se refuse galement  bloquer les sources d'information russes de son rseau

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des perspectives de Musk ?

----------


## Madmac

> Bref les employs peuvent arrter d'avoir peur et faire leur baggage si ils ont peur qu'il influence Twitter. Parce que c'est ce qu'il va faire. Ou alors ils se rendent compte que de toutes faons toutes les dcisions viennent d'au dessus et que en soi, a changera rien  leur faon de bosser.


Au contraire, cela va changer beaucoup de chose pour les employs: Ils ne pourront plus censurer les opinions de droite. Ou les opinions qui drangent comme les risques du vaccin contre le Covid. Comme ils avaient l'habitude de la faire.

----------


## Madmac

> Quand est-ce que les gouvernements du monde vont lgifrer pour limiter l'apptit de ce genre de mec? Il y a des lois anti-trusts qui empchent certaines entreprises d'tre trop influentes dans leur domaine d'activit (exemple: une multinationale de l'alimentaire ne peut pas racheter un gros concurrent sans l'accord des autorits politiques), pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas des lois "anti-Musk"?


Ce sera la seule plate-forme qui permet la libert de parole. Et vous voudriez la censurer?

Les mdias sont sous le contrle d'une oligarchie qui existe depuis plusieurs dcennies. Et ils dterminaient ce que les gens devaient penser et pour qui voter. C'est carrment une rvolution qui est sur le point de se produire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk :  Le DSA s'appliquera, quelle que soit l'idologie de son propritaire ,*
*pas de passe-droit pour le milliardaire de la Tech qui devra se conformer aux rgles europennes  * 

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a annonc ce 25 avril 2022 avoir accept une offre du milliardaire Elon Musk qui a propos de racheter la socit de mdias sociaux et de la privatiser, a annonc la socit lundi. Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

Quelques jours avant, un accord politique provisoire entre le Conseil et le Parlement europen sur le DSA, la lgislation sur les services numriques, avait t trouv.  

Dans son communiqu, le Conseil de l'UE a expliqu que :

 Le DSA s'appliquera  lensemble des intermdiaires en ligne qui fournissent des services dans l'Union. Les obligations imposes sont proportionnes aux services concerns et sont adaptes en fonction du nombre dutilisateurs : ainsi les trs grandes plateformes et les trs grands moteurs de recherche auront des obligations plus exigeantes. En particulier, les services touchant plus de 45 millions dutilisateurs actifs par mois dans lUnion europenne rentreront dans la catgorie des trs grandes plateformes et trs grands moteurs de recherche. Pour prserver le dveloppement des start-ups et des plus petites entreprises au sein du march intrieur, les micro et petites entreprises natteignant pas 45 millions dutilisateurs actifs mensuels dans lUE seront exemptes de certaines nouvelles obligations .

Twitter entrant directement dans cette catgorie (plus de 45 millions d'utilisateurs actifs mensuels dans l'UE), quel regard porte l'Europe sur cette opration ?

Pour Thierry Breton, commissaire au march intrieur,  Qu'il s'agisse de voitures ou de plateformes numriques, toute entreprise oprant en Europe doit se conformer  nos rgles. Et ce, quel que soit lactionnariat. M. Musk le sait trs bien. Il connat les rgles 🇪🇺 en matire d'automobile et s'adaptera rapidement au DSA .


Pour lui,  En Europe, les choses sont claires : Twitter doit s'adapter  nos rgles pour bnficier d'un march de 445 millions d'internautes, ce qui est suprieur au march amricain .

 La donne a chang en Europe. Nous sommes le premier continent au monde  imposer des obligations aux plateformes pour qu'elles aient le droit d'oprer chez nous. Ces obligations respectent la libert d'expression, les valeurs europennes et nos rgles de droit. Elles leur imposent de lutter contre les discours haineux, le harclement en ligne ou les appels aux actes terroristes. Et ce quelles que soient les vellits de leurs propritaires et de leurs conseils d'administration , poursuit Thierry Breton.

Cdric O, Secrtaire dtat charg de la Transition numrique et des Communications lectroniques, y est galement all de son commentaire : 

 Il y a des choses intressantes dans ce quElon Musk veut impulser pour Twitter, mais rappelons que le Digital Services Act, et donc lobligation de lutter contre la dsinformation, la haine en ligne, etc., sappliquera quelle que soit lidologie de son propritaire .


Les propositions du Digital Services Act visent la mise en responsabilit des plateformes numriques au regard des risques significatifs quelles induisent pour leurs utilisateurs dans la diffusion de contenus et produits illicites, dangereux ou contrefaits. Le texte final du DSA n'a pas encore t publi, mais le Parlement europen et la Commission europenne ont dtaill un certain nombre d'obligations qu'il contiendra :
la publicit cible base sur la religion, l'orientation sexuelle ou l'origine ethnique d'un individu est interdite. Les mineurs ne peuvent pas non plus faire l'objet de publicit cible ;les  modles sombres  - des interfaces utilisateur droutantes ou trompeuses conues pour inciter les utilisateurs  faire certains choix - seront interdits. L'UE affirme qu'en rgle gnrale, l'annulation des abonnements devrait tre aussi simple que de s'y inscrire ;les grandes plateformes en ligne comme Facebook devront rendre le fonctionnement de leurs algorithmes de recommandation (par exemple, utiliss pour trier le contenu sur le fil d'actualit ou suggrer des missions de tlvision sur Netflix) transparent pour les utilisateurs. Les utilisateurs devraient galement se voir proposer un systme de recommandation  non bas sur le profilage . Dans le cas d'Instagram, par exemple, cela signifierait un flux chronologique (comme il a t introduit rcemment) ;les services d'hbergement et les plateformes en ligne devront expliquer clairement pourquoi ils ont supprim le contenu illgal, ainsi que donner aux utilisateurs la possibilit de faire appel de ces retraits. Cependant, la DSA elle-mme ne dfinit pas quel contenu est illgal et laisse cette libert  chaque pays ;les plus grandes plateformes en ligne devront fournir des donnes clefs aux chercheurs pour  mieux comprendre l'volution des risques en ligne  ;les places de march en ligne doivent conserver des informations de base sur les commerants sur leur plateforme pour retrouver les individus vendant des biens ou des services illgaux ;les grandes plateformes devront galement introduire de nouvelles stratgies pour faire face  la dsinformation pendant les crises (une disposition inspire de la rcente invasion de l'Ukraine).
Le 24 mars, Elon Musk avait demand si les algorithmes de Twitter devaient tre passs en  open source , ce qui rendrait leur code accessible et modifiable. Ces logiciels grent notamment laffichage des tweets jugs les plus pertinents et intressants, en fonction notamment du nombre de personnes ayant interagi avec. Lutilisateur a toutefois le choix avec laffichage traditionnel de Twitter, par ordre antchronologique.

Cette mesure devrait donc tre bien accueillie par les pouvoirs publics. En Europe, le Digital Services Act prvoit que les grandes plateformes fassent auditer leurs algorithmes par les rgulateurs. Elles devront aussi permettre aux internautes de dsactiver ce tri personnalis. Twitter offre dj cette option.

Le texte europen prvoit aussi des obligations de transparence sur les dessous des services de modration, dont les locuteurs des diffrentes langues europennes devront tre en nombre suffisant. La DSA prvoit des audits indpendants. Si ces plateformes ne respectent pas les rgles du DSA, les rgulateurs pourront imposer des amendes allant jusqu' 6 % de leur chiffre d'affaires annuel.

Thierry Breton indique qu'Elon Musk  respectera nos lois sur le numrique, tout comme il respecte dj nos rglementations pour la construction de son usine  Tesla en Allemagne. Le commissaire rappelle par ailleurs que Bruxelles  a toujours eu des relations trs constructives avec Twitter, y compris lors de moments trs difficiles comme lors de la pandmie de Covid-19 ou lors de l'invasion du Capitole. Les plateformes nous ont toujours couts, car l'Europe est un acteur important et que nos exigences sont claires et prcises. Je ne doute pas qu'il en sera de mme avec Elon Musk. 

*La position de la Maison-Blanche au sujet de cette opration*

L'attache de presse de la Maison-Blanche, Jen Psaki, a t interroge sur l'achat de Twitter par Musk lors de sa confrence de presse de lundi. Psaki a dclar qu'elle  ne commenterait pas une transition spcifique , mais a ritr que l'administration continue de croire que  peu importe qui possde ou dirige Twitter, le prsident s'inquite depuis longtemps du pouvoir des grandes plateformes de mdias sociaux  et a soulign que  les plateformes technologiques doivent tre tenues responsables des dommages qu'elles causent .

Elle a soulign l'intrt bipartite du Congrs pour les mesures antitrust et la rforme de l'article 230 de la Communications Decency Act. Et elle a ajout :  Nos proccupations ne sont pas nouvelles. Nous avons longtemps parl, et le prsident a longtemps parl, des pouvoirs des plateformes de mdias sociaux pour rpandre la dsinformation, la msinformation et la ncessit pour ces plateformes d'tre tenues pour responsables .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'opration de rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk ?
 ::fleche::  Voyez-vous des objectifs d'Elon Musk pour Twitter qui peuvent aller contre le DSA ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google, Meta et d'autres devront expliquer leurs algorithmes en vertu de la nouvelle lgislation europenne. La lgislation sur les services numriques (DSA) vise  remodeler le monde en ligne

----------


## Aiekick

> Ce sera la seule plate-forme qui permet la libert de parole. Et vous voudriez la censurer?
> 
> Les mdias sont sous le contrle d'une oligarchie qui existe depuis plusieurs dcennies. Et ils dterminaient ce que les gens devaient penser et pour qui voter. C'est carrment une rvolution qui est sur le point de se produire.


je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement. qu'est qui differencie un journal detenu par un milliairdaire et twitter qui va etre detenu par un autre millaraidaire.

la chose qui change est le credit ou l'estime que tu portes a musk, c'est tout. 
et il aura le pouvoir de faire ce qu'il veut, et c'est dans ce genre de cas que ca fini mal. 
cf les salaris de tesla qui ont eu le malheur de critiquer la strategie de musk ont t licenssi. 
c'est ca la liberte d'expression que tu souhaite, tout pour le roi, ou au revoir ? comme dans une dictature ? 
et au final i sera de toute facon impact apr les lois americaine et les lois locales des etats ou il fait son business. 
il est vrai que la libert d'expression la bas a moins de limite qu'ici, mais pour les autres payes il ne pourr pas faire ce qu'il veut ce qui fait qu'a terme soit il plis soit twitter ne sera plus accessible en europe

----------


## PomFritz

> Au contraire, cela va changer beaucoup de chose pour les employs: Ils ne pourront plus censurer les opinions de droite. Ou les opinions qui drangent comme les risques du vaccin contre le Covid. Comme ils avaient l'habitude de la faire.


Les syndicats chez Tesla, par exemple?




> Les mdias sont sous le contrle d'une oligarchie qui existe depuis plusieurs dcennies. Et ils dterminaient ce que les gens devaient penser et pour qui voter. C'est carrment une rvolution qui est sur le point de se produire.


Les mdias sont sous le contrle du fric. Elle a bon dos la libert/rvolution. Sinon, "les gens", c'est comme les cons, on est toujours le con de quelqu'un.

----------


## Bruno

*Rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk : interdiction temporaire des mises  jour de produits,*
*aprs l'accord avec Elon Musk*

*Twitter a verrouill les modifications de sa plateforme de rseau social jusqu' vendredi aprs avoir accept une offre de 44 milliards de dollars du milliardaire Elon Musk, rendant plus difficile pour les employs d'effectuer des changements non autoriss. L'entreprise n'autorisera aucune modification de la plateforme  moins qu'elle ne soit critique pour l'entreprise et approuve par le vice-prsident, ont dclar des personnes au fait de la question au mdia.*

Twitter a accept l'offre de Musk d'acqurir la plateforme pour 54,20 dollars par action lundi, aprs une affaire de plusieurs semaines entre les deux parties qui a commenc lorsque le magnat de Tesla a rvl publiquement sa participation de 9 % dans l'entreprise dbut avril. Les employs ont fait part de leurs inquitudes concernant cette prise de contrle, leurs proccupations allant d'un retour en arrire potentiel des politiques de modration du contenu  des changements dans la rmunration des employs.


L'interdiction laisse entrevoir certains des dfis auxquels la plateforme pourrait tre confronte lors de sa transition d'une entreprise publique  une entreprise prive. Notons que Twitter a dmarr en tant qu'entreprise prive de droit amricain. Elle a t cre par Jack Dorsey, Noah Glass, Biz Stone et Evan Williams en mars 2006. La socit Twitter, Inc. est base  San Francisco, en Californie, mais possde des bureaux dans le monde entier. En 2009, la socit s'est impose comme une plateforme de rseaux sociaux lorsque l'acteur Ashton Kutcher a t le premier utilisateur  atteindre un million de followers.

Twitter devenant de plus en plus un outil de communication, il a commenc  tre utilis par de nombreux journalistes amateurs. Lentement mais srement, la plateforme a pris de la valeur et s'est impose comme une plateforme de dbat, un espace de partage d'informations sociales et un chafaudage de transparence.

En 2013, la socit de mdias sociaux a annonc dans un tweet qu'elle allait devenir une socit cote en bourse. Cela signifie qu'elle a vendu une partie de l'entreprise, sous forme d'actions, au public, sur le march boursier. Avant lachat par Musk, 75 % des actions de Twitter taient dtenues par des investisseurs institutionnels. Toutes les entreprises publiques sont rglementes par la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) et supervises par le PCAOB.

Le plus grand scandale dans lequel Twitter s'est retrouv plong est l'interdiction faite  l'ancien prsident Donald Trump d'utiliser sa plateforme. L'interdiction de Twitter a fait beaucoup de bruit, les gens se demandant si la socit se comportait comme une entreprise prive ou publique. Protge-t-elle ses directives prives ou censure-t-elle le discours public ? La question reste pose. Pour Musk, Twitter est  la place publique de la ville  de l're moderne, l'quivalent numrique d'un forum public.  cette fin, il a critiqu la dcision de Twitter de bannir dfinitivement le compte de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump du site,  la suite de l'insurrection au Capitole amricain le 6 janvier 2021.

 Beaucoup de gens vont tre trs mcontents de la haute technologie de la cte ouest, en tant qu'arbitre de facto de la libert d'expression , avait tweet Musk en rponse  la publication satirique chrtienne conservatrice The Babylon Bee, aprs avoir partag un article satirique le 11 janvier 2021 intitul  Dictateur fasciste malfique censur et dmis de ses fonctions .

Lors d'une runion du personnel le jour mme de l'acceptation de l'offre de Musk, les employs ont interrog le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, et le prsident du conseil d'administration, Brett Taylor, sur les changements potentiels. Un employ aurait demand aux dirigeants de Twitter s'ils taient prts  un  exode massif  des employs et aurait mme qualifi Musk de personne  l'  thique douteuse . Musk est un tweeteur prolifique qui a vant les changements apports  Twitter, allant de l'ajout d'un bouton d'dition au site de rseau social  la suppression des robots de spam.

*L'ajout d'un bouton d'dition :* Musk est en faveur du bouton d'dition que les utilisateurs de Twitter demandent depuis des annes.

Il a soutenu l'espoir de longue date que Twitter ajoutera un jour une fonction d'dition  son service afin que les utilisateurs puissent corriger,  tout le moins, les fautes d'orthographe de base ou les liens errons immdiatement aprs la publication. Ses plus de 80 millions d'abonns ont massivement soutenu l'ajout de la fonction dans un sondage qu'il a ralis le mois dernier.

Aprs que Musk ait demand aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un bouton d'dition, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a suggr que les rsultats du sondage de Musk pourraient influencer la politique de Twitter.  Les consquences de ce sondage seront importantes. Veuillez voter avec soin , a crit Agrawal. D'un autre ct, Jay Sullivan, vice-prsident de l'entreprise charg des produits grand public, a dclar que la socit cherchait depuis l'anne dernire  construire cette fonctionnalit  de manire sre . Selon lui, il y a un inconvnient potentiel dans la mesure o les gens pourraient modifier considrablement les tweets aprs qu'ils sont devenus viraux.

De plus, l'ancien PDG de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, tait rticent  ajouter une telle fonctionnalit par le pass. En 2018, il a exprim sa crainte qu'un bouton d'dition puisse permettre aux utilisateurs de modifier le sens d'un tweet aprs qu'il a t largement partag, et en 2020, il a dclar que Twitter n'ajouterait probablement jamais cette fonctionnalit. Si Twitter a depuis chang d'avis, Sullivan a indiqu qu'il y aura des contrles pour viter les  abus  :  sans des choses comme des limites de temps, des contrles et la transparence sur ce qui a t dit, l'dition pourrait tre utilise  mauvais escient pour modifier l'enregistrement de la conversation publique .

*Suppression des spambots :* Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu jeudi. Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

Voir aussi :

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds sr$, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'engage   authentifier tous les humains  en achetant Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, voici comment la plateforme pourrait voluer une fois qu'il en deviendra propritaire

 ::fleche::  L'Electronic Frontier Foundation dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk.  Il met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle

----------


## totozor

> *1. Assouplissement de la modration du contenu*
> *3. Suppression des spambots*
> Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains, a-t-il indiqu jeudi.
> Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .


Tout a pour supprimer le compte d'un bot dvelopp par un gamin qui suit ses avions. N'est pas un peu overkill Mr. Musk?
 ::pastaper::

----------


## Planetary

"Dsinformation"

C'est vraiment le mot fourre-tout qui sert  dnoncer les choses avec lesquelles on n'est pas d'accord.
Le Covid a prouv  quel point la lutte contre la "dsinformation" tait ridicule.

Je ne comprend pas ce dlire  criminaliser les conversations entres individus. Il y aura toujours des gens qui croiront que les reptiliens existent, que le rchauffement climatique est un hoax, que le gouvernement cache l'existence des ovnis ou que nous sommes jamais alls sur la Lune.
Et il y aura toujours des gens pour prouver le contraire.
Mais aujourd'hui, lutter contre la "dsinformation" est surtout un moyen cach pour lutter contre la libert d'expression.
Le monde  bien chang pour que l'on considre "libert d'expression" comme un slogan et comme une doctrine qu'il faut craindre.

----------


## Saverok

> Je ne comprend pas ce dlire  criminaliser les conversations entres individus. Il y aura toujours des gens qui croiront que les reptiliens existent, que le rchauffement climatique est un hoax, que le gouvernement cache l'existence des ovnis ou que nous sommes jamais alls sur la Lune.
> Et il y aura toujours des gens pour prouver le contraire.


Le hic est surtout quelle visibilit et pondration donner  chacun.
Si tu te retrouves dans une bulle climatosceptique, tu vas tre inond d'articles et vidos qui ne vont que dans ce sens sans prise de recul possible car le discours oppos sera masqu ou trs fortement rduit.
Tu en perds alors ton sens critique car coup de tout contre discours.

Avant l're des rseaux sociaux, les vrais professionnels dont c'est le mtier (avec diplmes, recherches, publications, reconnaissance internationale, etc.) avaient trs nettement plus de visibilit que le pilier de bar du pmu d' ct.
Le hic est qu'aujourd'hui, une influenceuse qui n'a mme pas le brevet des collges et qui est suivie pour ses photos dnudes s'exprime sur le COVID avec plus de visibilit qu'un enseignant chercheur de 20 ans de mtier en virologie et l, a pose problme.
Les 2 ont parfaitement droit de s'exprimer.
Par contre, il me semble parfaitement normal de se poser la question de la visibilit  donner  ces 2 intervenants sur ce sujet.





> Le monde  bien chang pour que l'on considre "libert d'expression" comme un slogan et comme une doctrine qu'il faut craindre.


C'est une erreur de croire qu'il existe une libert absolue dans quelque domaine que ce soit.
Il n'existe aucune libert qui ne soit encadre / modre par la loi et/ou la morale et c'est une excellente chose.

Tu es libre de te dplacer mais cela ne signifie en rien que tu peux marcher au milieu de l'autoroute ou pntrer dans une proprit prive.
La libert d'expression ne signifie en rien que tu as le droit d'insulter ou d'hurler des obscnits dans la rue.

La libert d'expression signifie bien que tu as le droit d'avoir ton opinion personnelle et de la partager mais en aucun cas de la travestir en la faisant passe pour vrit en usurpant des diplmes ou des fonctions ou faisant croire que ses affirmations sont sources alors que non.
La falsification de preuves ou d'identit restent des dlits et ne font en aucun cas partie de libert d'expression.

----------


## Planetary

> Le hic est surtout quelle visibilit et pondration donner  chacun.
> Si tu te retrouves dans une bulle climatosceptique, tu vas tre inond d'articles et vidos qui ne vont que dans ce sens sans prise de recul possible car le discours oppos sera masqu ou trs fortement rduit.
> Tu en perds alors ton sens critique car coup de tout contre discours.


Les bulles ont toujours exist, avant les rseaux sociaux, il y avait les forums. Avant les forums, les rencontres.
Tout le monde vit dans a bulle parce que c'est la manire dont est fait l'tre humain. Nous sommes attirs par certaines personnes et certains sujets, et nos expriences crer des biais. Si Michel est enferm dans sa bulle complotiste, Martine l'est galement dans a bulle faite de soupes "officiels" qui refuse tout dbat parce qu'un blogueur aura "fact checker" son adversaire, on ne rflchis mme plus, on ne fait que citer sans faire fonctionner son esprit critique.





> Avant l're des rseaux sociaux, les vrais professionnels dont c'est le mtier (avec diplmes, recherches, publications, reconnaissance internationale, etc.) avaient trs nettement plus de visibilit que le pilier de bar du pmu d' ct.
> Le hic est qu'aujourd'hui, une influenceuse qui n'a mme pas le brevet des collges et qui est suivie pour ses photos dnudes s'exprime sur le COVID avec plus de visibilit qu'un enseignant chercheur de 20 ans de mtier en virologie et l, a pose problme.
> Les 2 ont parfaitement droit de s'exprimer.
> Par contre, il me semble parfaitement normal de se poser la question de la visibilit  donner  ces 2 intervenants sur ce sujet.


Les vrais professionnels n'avaient pas de visibilit autant qu'ils en ont aujourd'hui, ils ne faut pas tout inverser. Il est vrai que l'influenceuse  normment d'impact, mais a ne change rien  ce que les gens croiront. Oui l'influenceuse  le droit de dire ce qu'elle veut. Et on a pas  venir  interdire son expression parce que a serait de la "dsinformation". Surtout que c'est extrment hypocrite sachant que recemment le gouvernement amricain  fait appelle  des influenceurs pour prcher la bonne parole de la maison blanche.
Tout les "fact check" biais, les exemples extreme qui gnralement servent davantage  censurer le camp adverse que de vritablement duquer les gens.
Et il faudrait arrter de vnrer les chercheurs, le COVID nous a appris  quel point ils taient faillible. Si on les avait couts, tout ceux qui exprimaient leur inquitude et leur bon sens aurait t compltement censur parce qu'ils auraient t considr comme des "complotistes/antivax" n'ayant pas les "diplmes" adequats et diffusant de la "dsinformation".
Et on a vu le rsultat quant  ceux qui gobaient tout ce que les journaux et les expert de plateaux disaient, crant des individus paranoiaques et apeurs, incapable d'esprit critique.




> C'est une erreur de croire qu'il existe une libert absolue dans quelque domaine que ce soit.
> Il n'existe aucune libert qui ne soit encadre / modre par la loi et/ou la morale et c'est une excellente chose.


C'est une erreur de croire que la libert d'expression doit tre corsete, car cette libert est fragile est peut trs vite vir au totalitarisme. On peut se mettre d'accord sur la frontire entre la libert d'expression et le crime, mais cette frontire doit tre aussi fine que possible. Comment on dcide par la morale ce qui est juste ou non ? Comment limite t-on la parole d'un individu sans tomber dans le totalitarisme  la chinoise ( qui d'ailleurs a les mmes argument que toi, "morale et lois" ) ?




> Tu es libre de te dplacer mais cela ne signifie en rien que tu peux marcher au milieu de l'autoroute ou pntrer dans une proprit prive.
> La libert d'expression ne signifie en rien que tu as le droit d'insulter ou d'hurler des obscnits dans la rue.


Sophisme. Internet est une sphere virtuelle, si quelqu'un m'insulte, je le bloque, je ne le banni pas et je ne veux pas qu'il soit banni. La seule libert sur le net est bien celle de s'exprimer. Si quelqu'un a envie de m'insulter de tout les noms, il a le droit, pour moi, ce n'est qu'un pseudonyme sur internet dont j'oublierai l'existence dans l'heure qui suit.




> La libert d'expression signifie bien que tu as le droit d'avoir ton opinion personnelle et de la partager mais en aucun cas de la travestir en la faisant passe pour vrit en usurpant des diplmes ou des fonctions ou faisant croire que ses affirmations sont sources alors que non.
> La falsification de preuves ou d'identit restent des dlits et ne font en aucun cas partie de libert d'expression.


Encore une fois, je ne suis pas d'accord.
Premirement, l'argument d'autorit est bidon. Avoir un diplome ne fait pas de toi un savant, et ne pas avoir de diplome ne t'interdit pas de t'exprimer sur un sujet et de l'interpreter avec tes connaissances et ton exprience.
Depuis 2016 et les pseudos savant et "fact checker" qui ont commencs  pulluler sur internet ont davantage donner LEUR vrit, biais, qu'une vrit absolu.
La vrification d'informations et la lutte contre la suppos dsinformation  une trange tendance  tre utilis davantage contre certaines groupes que d'autres.
La criminalisation de la parole "fausse" est une pente glissante qui nous menera droit dans le mur. Personne;  un moment T, ne dtient la vrit, c'est pourquoi les dbats et les discussions xistent, et servent  forger son savoir et son exprience.

Les gens continueront  discuter, et si il y a du faux, les gens qui recherche la vrit apparaitront naturellement et ce n'est pas en "fact checkant", en tant condescendant (je ne vous vise pas) ou en criminalisant les discours qui ne sont pas 100% factuelle que vous pourrez convaincre et duquer ceux qui sont dans le faux. Il faut apprendre  vivre avec le fait que nous sommes tous diffrent et que chacun  le droit de s'exprim sur tout les sujets qu'il souhaite, sans tre criminaliser par des buzzwords qui ne feront qu'empirer les choses.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Les bulles ont toujours exist, avant les rseaux sociaux, il y avait les forums. Avant les forums, les rencontres.
> Tout le monde vit dans a bulle parce que c'est la manire dont est fait l'tre humain. Nous sommes attirs par certaines personnes et certains sujets, et nos expriences crer des biais. Si Michel est enferm dans sa bulle complotiste, Martine l'est galement dans a bulle faite de soupes "officiels" qui refuse tout dbat parce qu'un blogueur aura "fact checker" son adversaire, on ne rflchis mme plus, on ne fait que citer sans faire fonctionner son esprit critique.
> 
> Les vrais professionnels n'avaient pas de visibilit autant qu'ils en ont aujourd'hui, ils ne faut pas tout inverser. Il est vrai que l'influenceuse  normment d'impact, mais a ne change rien  ce que les gens croiront. Oui l'influenceuse  le droit de dire ce qu'elle veut. Et on a pas  venir  interdire son expression parce que a serait de la "dsinformation". Surtout que c'est extrment hypocrite sachant que recemment le gouvernement amricain  fait appelle  des influenceurs pour prcher la bonne parole de la maison blanche.
> Tout les "fact check" biais, les exemples extreme qui gnralement servent davantage  censurer le camp adverse que de vritablement duquer les gens.
> Et il faudrait arrter de vnrer les chercheurs, le COVID nous a appris  quel point ils taient faillible. Si on les avait couts, tout ceux qui exprimaient leur inquitude et leur bon sens aurait t compltement censur parce qu'ils auraient t considr comme des "complotistes/antivax" n'ayant pas les "diplmes" adequats et diffusant de la "dsinformation".
> Et on a vu le rsultat quant  ceux qui gobaient tout ce que les journaux et les expert de plateaux disaient, crant des individus paranoiaques et apeurs, incapable d'esprit critique.
> 
> C'est une erreur de croire que la libert d'expression doit tre corsete, car cette libert est fragile est peut trs vite vir au totalitarisme. On peut se mettre d'accord sur la frontire entre la libert d'expression et le crime, mais cette frontire doit tre aussi fine que possible. Comment on dcide par la morale ce qui est juste ou non ? Comment limite t-on la parole d'un individu sans tomber dans le totalitarisme  la chinoise ( qui d'ailleurs a les mmes argument que toi, "morale et lois" ) ?
> ...


+1000 Je suis totalement d'accord avec tout ce que vous voquez. Concernant le pseudonymat, j'en parle justement dans une autre discussion : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11838175

Le pseudonymat est primordial pour l'quilibre et la sant du web. Sinon, on risque de tomber dans une affreuse surveillance gouvernementale et un web o la peur devient la norme.

Concernant la libert d'expression, ce que vous dite est d'autant plus vrai que les mdias "fact-checker", ne font absolument pas leur travaillent d'instruire les gens, mais participe  une "anti culture" gnral (tl-ralit, film  sensations, sries tl, articles putaclic, presse people  ::calim2:: ...).

----------


## jnspunk

"Lutter contre la dsinformation" Pourtant les chaines publiques font beaucoup de dsinformation et ne sont pas inquits. (Enfin ce ne sont pas les seules)

----------


## totozor

> Et il faudrait arrter de vnrer les chercheurs, le COVID nous a appris  quel point ils taient faillible. *Si on les avait couts, tout ceux qui exprimaient leur inquitude et leur bon sens* aurait t compltement censur parce qu'ils auraient t considr comme des "complotistes/antivax" n'ayant pas les "diplmes" adequats et diffusant de la "dsinformation".
> Et on a vu le rsultat quant  ceux qui gobaient tout ce que les journaux et les expert de plateaux disaient, crant des individus paranoiaques et apeurs, incapable d'esprit critique.


Je penses qu'il y a un vrai sujet de fond la dessus.
Je penses que ceux qui ne savent pas et qui se posent (honntement) des questions ne s'expriment pas assez. Nous voyons aujourd'hui des sachants qui affrontent des sachants qui ne ressemblent qu' des chamailleries d'enfants.

Au dbut du covid je suivait une mission hebdomadaire avec un chercheur en virologie si je me souviens bien qui proposait un tat de l'avancement des recherches sur ce virus. Et les premires missions taient trangement rassurantes, la majorit des infos ressemblaient  "On se pose un question, on a pas encore la rponse mais on a lanc un tudes, les premiers rsultats devraient tomb dans X semaines." ou "je suis virologue pas pidmiologiste donc je ne vais pas rpondre  la question pour l'instant mais je vais essayer de me renseigner"
Donc  cette priode j'avais un message officiel qui changeaient chaque jour et qui pouvaient se contredire d'un jour sur l'autre et un message officieux qui disait "la recherche se pose les mme questions que vous et n'a pas de rponses pour l'instant, dans le doute soyez prudent"

----------


## Bruno

*Trolldi : Elon Musk plaisante et indique qu'il veut racheter Coca-Cola, aprs avoir pris le contrle de Twitter,* 
* pour remettre la cocane au cur du produit* 

*Quelques jours seulement aprs avoir achet le gant des rseaux sociaux Twitter, le magnat de la technologie Elon Musk a annonc une nouvelle cible : Coca-Cola. Musk a tweet qu'il allait acheter la multinationale des boissons  pour remettre la cocane  l'intrieur .  Ensuite, j'achte Coca-Cola pour y remettre la cocane , a crit Musk sur Twitter.*

Attendez, avant que cela ne soit considr comme une dclaration controverse.  ses dbuts, la boisson contenait de la cocane dans une faible proportion, qui a ensuite t rduite, puis finalement limine. Ce tweet a suscit beaucoup dattention. Un utilisateur a mme tweet l'image d'une bouteille de Coca de 1894 qui contient 3,5 grammes de cocane.


Twitter a annonc que la socit de rseaux sociaux serait vendue  Elon Musk pour environ 44 milliards de dollars. Musk paiera 54,20 $ en cash par action pour la plateforme base  San Francisco, qui sera dsormais privatise aprs des jours d'intenses ngociations entre l'entrepreneur et le conseil d'administration.

La transaction, qui a t approuve  l'unanimit par le conseil d'administration de Twitter, devrait tre finalise en 2022, sous rserve de l'approbation des actionnaires de Twitter, de l'obtention des approbations rglementaires applicables et de la satisfaction des autres conditions de clture habituelles. La socit a confirm que Musk, dont la fortune est estime  259 milliards de dollars, avait obtenu 25,5 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt et par prt et fournissait 21 milliards de dollars d'engagement en fonds propres.

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

LElectronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk et indique que cette opration met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle lorsqu'une seule personne a le contrle total des politiques affectant prs de 400 millions d'utilisateurs.  Dans le cas despce, cette personne a dmontr  plusieurs reprises qu'elle ne comprend pas les ralits de la politique des plateformes  grande chelle , EFF.

Notons que l'EFF est la principale organisation  but non lucratif qui dfend les liberts civiles dans le monde numrique. Fonde en 1990, l'EFF dfend la vie prive des utilisateurs, la libert d'expression et l'innovation par le biais de litiges, d'analyses politiques, d'activisme populaire et de dveloppement technologique. La mission de l'EFF est de veiller  ce que la technologie soutienne la libert, la justice et l'innovation pour tous les peuples du monde.

La ralit fondamentale est la suivante : Twitter et les autres rseaux sociaux jouent un rle de plus en plus important dans le discours social et politique, et ont pour corollaire une responsabilit de plus en plus importante de veiller  ce que leurs dcisions soient  la fois transparentes et responsables. 


 Si Elon Musk remet la cocane dans la coke, puis achte Marlboro et leur fait vendre de l'hrone au goudron noir convenablement et sans fente dans les stations-service, il aura mon soutien inconditionnel. Et mon entreprise , declare un Internaute.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous pour ou contre l'achat de Coca-Cola par Elon Musk ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du dsir d'Elon Musk de s'accaparer un certains nombre de grandes entreprises ?

 ::fleche::  Quel votre avis sur le retour de la cocane  l'intrieu di Coca-cola ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'Electronic Frontier Foundation dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk.  Il met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle 

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

 ::fleche::  La National Urban League aurait demand  Twitter de rejeter l'offre d'Elon Musk, pour des raisons de droits civils

 ::fleche::  Twitter adopte une  pilule empoisonne  pour tenter de contrecarrer le rachat par Elon Musk, son conseil d'administration avait adopt  l'unanimit le rgime de droits

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter ajoute un rfrentiel GitHub appel  l'algorithme , puis le supprime * 
*Musk voulait rendre l'algorithme de Twitter open source * 

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a annonc ce 25 avril 2022 avoir accept une offre du milliardaire Elon Musk qui a propos de racheter la socit de mdias sociaux et de la privatiser, a annonc la socit lundi. Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

L'un des objectifs d'Elon Musk dans son acquisition concerne les algorithmes. Elon Musk entend rendre publics les algorithmes de tri des contenus de Twitter, afin que chacun puisse comprendre comment ils fonctionnent. Ces programmes informatiques, qui dfinissent quels contenus vont tre mis en avant en fonction du profil de chaque utilisateur, sont dcris par les rgulateurs et les chercheurs pour leur opacit et leurs effets de bord ngatifs (amplification des contenus clivants suscitant de nombreuses ractions, par exemple).

Le 24 mars, Elon Musk avait demand si les algorithmes de Twitter devaient tre passs en  open source , ce qui rendrait leur code accessible et modifiable. Ces logiciels grent notamment laffichage des tweets jugs les plus pertinents et intressants, en fonction notamment du nombre de personnes ayant interagi avec. Lutilisateur a toutefois le choix avec laffichage traditionnel de Twitter, par ordre antchronologique.

Jack Dorsey, le fondateur de Twitter, qui nexerce plus aucune responsabilit dans lentreprise, a dj critiqu sa plateforme et suggr des modifications.  ce message d'Elon Musk, il a rpondu :  Le choix dutiliser (ou non) lalgorithme de son choix devrait appartenir  lutilisateur. 

Encore une fois, cette ide de Musk est lie  ses sentiments sur la libert d'expression.

 Je crains que la partialit de facto dans "l'algorithme Twitter" n'ait un effet majeur sur le discours public , a dclar Musk  un abonn.  Comment savons-nous ce qui se passe rellement ? 

Si cette mesure venait  tre adopte, elle devrait tre bien accueillie par les pouvoirs publics. En Europe, Bruxelles estime que le Digital Services Act (lgislation sur les services numriques) amliore considrablement les mcanismes de suppression des contenus illicites et de protection effective des droits fondamentaux des utilisateurs en ligne, y compris la libert dexpression. Elle renforce galement la surveillance publique des plateformes en ligne, en particulier pour celles qui touchent plus de 10 % de la population de lUE.

*Le dpt GitHub*

Les dveloppeurs travaillant pour Twitter auraient ajout un rfrentiel public sur la plateforme GitHub de l'entreprise, appel  l'algorithme , puis l'ont supprim avant que le code source ne soit verrouill, selon un tweet de Disclose.tv. Twitter a verrouill les modifications de son code source pour empcher ses employs d'apporter des modifications non autorises  la plateforme de microblogging, selon les sources du mdia.


Alors que le rfrentiel public semble avoir t supprim, Disclose.tv a en outre expliqu que certains dveloppeurs de Twitter envoient un message  Elon Musk en ajoutant un rfrentiel de logiciels vide. Musk a rvl plus tt qu'il voulait rendre l'algorithme de Twitter open source.

Ragissant  cela, Clint Ehrlich, un analyste de la politique trangre des tats-Unis, a tweet que les employs de Twitter se rebellent ouvertement contre son nouveau propritaire. Il a dit que tout l'exercice consistait  troller Musk alors qu'ils publiaient un rfrentiel public appel  l'algorithme  qui ne contient aucun code.


Le rfrentiel public publi sur GitHub a ouvert les vannes des grandes discussions et spculations sur les rseaux sociaux. Considrant cela comme un message crypt, certains utilisateurs dans les forums spcialiss ont suggr qu'il ne pourrait y avoir aucun algorithme, tandis que d'autres ont suggr que Twitter utilise non pas un, mais plusieurs algorithmes rpartis dans la base de code.

Musk a galement jou avec l'ide de rendre l'algorithme de Twitter open source lors de son apparition dans une confrence TED. Un code en open source permettrait aux utilisateurs de Twitter de voir le code que la plateforme de microblogging utilise pour dterminer quels tweets particuliers elle pousse sur son fil d'actualit.

Ce dveloppement rcent fait suite  la nouvelle selon laquelle l'offre d'achat d'Elon Musk sur Twitter a t accepte aprs que le magnat des affaires ait fait une offre de 44 milliards de dollars au dbut du mois. L'accord devrait tre conclu d'ici la fin de 2022.

Alors qu'Elon Musk a plaid pour la libert d'expression et un algorithme de Twitter publi en open source, l'avenir de l'entreprise sous Musk reste incertain pour l'instant.

Sources : Disclose, Clint

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Troll ou pas troll d'Elon Musk par les dveloppeurs ?
 ::fleche::  Pour ou contre un algorithme de Twitter publi en open source ? Dans quelles mesures ? 
 ::fleche::  Quels avantages et quels inconvnients voyez-vous  une publication open source de cet algorithme ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste pour dire...  ::roll::

----------


## Mingolito

> *Trolldi : Elon Musk plaisante et indique qu'il veut racheter Coca-Cola, aprs avoir pris le contrle de Twitter,* 
> * pour remettre la cocane au cur du produit*


Il est quand mme marrant Elon, c'est pas n'importe quel People de la big tech qui se serait permis de twitter a  ::mouarf:: 
Aprs il est aux USA, un pays ou la libert d'expression est inscrit dans la constitution, s'il tait en France, pays de la censure, il serais sous le coup d'une accusation pour "apologie de l'usage de la drogue !"  ::aie::

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Prs de 30 000 nouveaux utilisateurs se sont inscrits sur Mastodon aprs le rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk*
*l'alternative open source  Twitter connat un nouvel essor*

*Elon Musk, PDG de Tesla et de SpaceX, vient de racheter Twitter et promet d'en faire "un puissant outil de la libert d'expression", mais cet argument ne semble pas convaincant pour tous les utilisateurs de la plateforme. Certains utilisateurs mcontents ont prfr partir et ont trouv refuge sur Mastodon. Souvent considre comme une alternative  Twitter, Mastodon aurait gagn prs de 30 000 nouveaux utilisateurs le jour mme o Elon Musk a rachet Twitter. Des cadres suprieurs de Mastodon, dont le PDG Eugen Rochko, ont fait savoir que le rseau social a subi des perturbations cette semaine en raison de l'afflux massif de nouveaux utilisateurs.*

Elon Musk a dbours plus de 44 milliards de dollars pour s'emparer de Twitter. Son but principal : revoir les politiques de modration de la plateforme de rseau social pour y faire rgner davantage la libert d'expression.  part a, l'on ignore encore tout sur la faon dont le magnat de la technologie va grer Twitter  l'avenir. Cependant, la privatisation de Twitter par Musk n'est pas du got de tous les utilisateurs. Certains ne semblent pas "emballs" par les tendances libertariennes de Musk. Et comme c'est souvent le cas lorsque Twitter procde  un changement controvers, plusieurs groupes d'utilisateurs ont menac de quitter la plateforme.

Les critiques ont mme pouss la tendance _#RIPTWITTER_. Mardi, l'on a appris que certains utilisateurs ont mis leur menace  excution. Il semble que prs de 30 000 d'entre eux ont migr vers Mastodon quelques heures seulement aprs l'annonce de l'accord entre Musk et Twitter. Eugen Rochko, fondateur et PDG de Mastodon, a crit dans un billet de blogue mardi que la plateforme a constat une augmentation de 41 287 utilisateurs actifs, y compris les anciens et les nouveaux utilisateurs. Selon lui, si l'on ventile ce chiffre en fonction des nouveaux utilisateurs, 28 391 personnes ont rejoint Mastodon au cours de la dernire journe.



 Il est amusant de constater que l'une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai commenc  m'intresser  l'espace des mdias sociaux dcentraliss en 2016, ce qui m'a finalement conduit  crer Mastodon, est la rumeur selon laquelle Twitter - la plateforme dont j'tais un utilisateur quotidien depuis des annes  ce moment-l - pourrait tre vendu  un autre milliardaire controvers. Parmi, bien sr, d'autres raisons telles que toutes les terribles dcisions relatives aux produits que Twitter avait prises  l'poque. Et maintenant, cela s'est finalement produit, et pour les mmes raisons, des masses de gens viennent  Mastodon , a crit Rochko.

Mastodon est un logiciel libre que les gens peuvent utiliser comme base pour crer leurs propres rseaux sociaux. Bien que son apparence soit similaire  celle de Twitter, il en diffre galement dans le sens o Twitter est un rseau social unique auquel les gens s'inscrivent. En ce qui concerne les rseaux sociaux, Mastodon ressemble davantage  Discord, dans la mesure o les utilisateurs doivent trouver des instances Mastodon spcifiques pour les rejoindre. Ceux qui souhaitent crer leur propre instance Mastodon doivent galement l'hberger eux-mmes, une tape qui peut rebuter de nombreux utilisateurs non techniques.

Toutefois, cela n'empche pas les gens de le considrer comme une alternative "srieuse"  Twitter. Selon des donnes fournies par la socit d'analyse Sensor Tower, les applications officielles iOS et Android de Mastodon connaissent galement une hausse du nombre d'utilisateurs. Les applications auraient t tlcharges environ 5 000 fois, soit prs de 10 % du total des tlchargements depuis lundi. L'application est actuellement classe n 32 dans le classement des applications de mdias sociaux de l'App Store. Mastodon conseille aux utilisateurs de s'inscrire via les applications officielles et de rejoindre d'autres instances.

Mastodon est rcemment entr en conflit avec Truth Social, la tentative de rseau social de l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump. Truth Social aurait utilis le code de Mastodon sans respecter les termes de la licence du logiciel. Les avocats travaillant pour Mastodon ont alors envoy une lettre officielle au rseau lui demandant de rendre son code source accessible au public. Dbut avril, Truth Social a t qualifi de "dsastre" par les critiques et SimilarWeb le classe  la 7984e place des applications les plus tlcharges au monde. Par ailleurs, il faut rappeler que ce n'est pas la premire fois que Mastodon bnficie de problmes chez Twitter.

L'entreprise a t brivement populaire en 2017, aprs l'indignation suscite par la dcision de Twitter de supprimer les noms d'utilisateurs de la limite de caractres pour les rponses @ ( l'poque o Twitter modifiait son produit si rarement que mme les changements banals taient source d'indignation massive). Mastodon a connu une autre hausse en 2019, lorsque les utilisateurs en Inde taient en colre contre les politiques de modration. Bien que Mastodon ait t sous les feux de la rampe en tant qu'alternative Twitter potentiellement viable dans le pass, il n'a pas encore atteint le grand public.

Cependant, sa popularit actuelle survient  un moment o Twitter explore galement la faon dont il pourrait devenir un protocole  source ouverte - un peu comme Mastodon. Aprs le rachat en dbut de semaine, Musk a rvl qu'il voulait rendre l'algorithme de Twitter open source. L'on signale galement que les dveloppeurs de Twitter auraient ajout un rfrentiel, appel  l'algorithme , public sur le page GitHub de l'entreprise, puis l'ont supprim avant que le code source ne soit verrouill. Twitter aurait verrouill son code source pour empcher les modifications non autorises par l'entreprise.

Clint Ehrlich, un analyste de la politique trangre des tats-Unis, a tweet que les employs de Twitter se rebellent ouvertement contre son nouveau propritaire. Il a dit que tout l'exercice consistait  troller Musk, alors qu'ils publiaient un rfrentiel public appel  l'algorithme  qui ne contient aucun code. Pour l'heure, Twitter n'a pas annonc que le rseau social a perdu des utilisateurs, mais certains analystes estiment que ce mouvement de rbellion ne durera pas.

Source : Mastodon

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'intrt soudain pour Mastodon ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Twitter va perdre plus d'utilisateurs au profit de Mastodon ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter ajoute un rfrentiel GitHub appel  l'algorithme , puis le supprime. Elon Musk voulait rendre l'algorithme de Twitter open source

 ::fleche::  Truth Social, le rseau social de Donald Trump, est qualifi de dsastre six semaines aprs son lancement

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dit qu'il va acheter Coca-Cola, aprs avoir pris le contrle de Twitter,  pour remettre la cocane au cur du produit

----------


## agripp

Un coke sans cocane c'est plus un coke puisque la recette originale du produit en contenait. Enfin un capitaliste qui lutte contre les produits alimentaires falsifis. Bravo Elon !

----------


## pcouas

Bonjour, 

Pour ma part j'utilise twitter en tant que Follower afin de suivre l'actualit tech ainsi que des liens vers des articles trs techniques.
Pour l'instant je n'ai pas l'impression que "Mastodon" me donnerais les mme infos tout en pouvant blacklister le reste. 
Mais peut etre me manque t'il les liens vers les bonnes communaut "Java", "Linux", "Angular", "Bd" ainsi que les bon tutoriel !

----------


## Bruno

*Elon Musk aurait suggr de licencier des employs et de travailler avec des influenceurs* 
*pour amliorer les rsultats de Twitter* 

*Selon plusieurs rapports lors de conversations avec des banquiers avant de privatiser Twitter, Elon Musk aurait suggr de licencier des employs, d'inviter des influenceurs  crer du contenu et d'introduire des services d'abonnement pour amliorer les rsultats de Twitter. Musk aurait galement suggr de montiser les tweets et de rduire la rmunration des dirigeants et des membres du conseil d'administration, selon certains mdias amricains qui citent tous des sources anonymes.* 

Musk aurait approch les banquiers aprs avoir annonc son offre de rachat le 14 avril et avant que le conseil d'administration de Twitter n'accepte sa proposition de 44 milliards de dollars le 25 avril. Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .


Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

 La libert d'expression est le fondement d'une dmocratie qui fonctionne, et Twitter est la place publique numrique o sont dbattues des questions vitales pour l'avenir de l'humanit , a dclar Musk.  Je veux aussi rendre Twitter meilleur que jamais en amliorant le produit avec de nouvelles fonctionnalits, en rendant les algorithmes open source pour accrotre la confiance, en vainquant les spambots et en authentifiant tous les humains. Twitter a un potentiel norme - j'ai hte de travailler avec l'entreprise et la communaut des utilisateurs pour le dbloquer .

Bien que Musk ait propos ces ides aux banquiers pour amliorer les rsultats de Twitter, il ne les a pas incluses dans les plans officiels prsents au conseil d'administration de Twitter, selon Bloomberg et le Post. Au lieu de cela, il a dit qu'il s'assurerait que l'opration soit rentable, ont indiqu des sources  Bloomberg. Malgr le manque de dtails, les prteurs ont tout de mme adhr  la vision de Musk, car le milliardaire possde dj plusieurs actifs de valeur qui pourraient tre utiles lorsqu'il contractera des prts pour l'opration.

Les conversations de Musk en coulisses sur les rsultats financiers contredisent ses dclarations publiques sur l'achat de Twitter. Twitter n'est  pas un moyen de gagner de l'argent , a dclar Musk lors d'un vnement le 14 avril. S'exprimant pour la premire fois depuis l'annonce de ses tentatives d'achat de la totalit de Twitter, Elon Musk, PDG de Tesla, a dclar que son offre avait t faite dans l'intrt du public. Musk a soulign qu'il est motiv par la valeur d'intrt public de la plateforme.  Twitter est devenu une sorte de place publique de facto. Il est donc vraiment important que les gens aient  la fois la ralit et la perception qu'ils peuvent s'exprimer librement dans les limites de la loi , a dclar Musk.

Pour protger cette plateforme, Musk a poursuivi en disant qu'il pensait que Twitter devrait  ouvrir l'algorithme  afin d'instaurer la confiance et de garantir la disponibilit.  L'une des choses que je crois que Twitter devrait faire est d'ouvrir l'algorithme. Tout changement apport aux tweets des gens, s'ils sont mis en valeur ou non, devrait tre rendu apparent... Afin qu'il n'y ait aucune sorte de manipulation en coulisse, que ce soit par l'algorithme ou manuellement , a dclar Musk. Ajoutant :  Je ne me soucie pas du tout de l'conomie .

Musk a vit de partager des plans concrets pour la plateforme de rseaux sociaux. Tout ce qu'il a dit publiquement, c'est qu'il prvoit d'ajouter une fonction  diter . Musk a soutenu l'espoir de longue date que Twitter ajoutera un jour une fonction d'dition  son service afin que les utilisateurs puissent corriger,  tout le moins, les fautes d'orthographe de base ou les liens errons immdiatement aprs la publication. Ses plus de 80 millions d'abonns ont massivement soutenu l'ajout de la fonction dans un sondage qu'il a ralis le mois dernier.

Aprs que Musk ait demand aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un bouton d'dition, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a suggr que les rsultats du sondage de Musk pourraient influencer la politique de Twitter.  Les consquences de ce sondage seront importantes. Veuillez voter avec soin , a crit Agrawal. D'un autre ct, Jay Sullivan, vice-prsident de l'entreprise charg des produits grand public, a dclar que la socit cherchait depuis l'anne dernire  construire cette fonctionnalit  de manire sre . Selon lui, il y a un inconvnient potentiel dans la mesure o les gens pourraient modifier considrablement les tweets aprs qu'ils sont devenus viraux.

Musk a galement indiqu quil souhaitait la suppression des robots spammeurs : en effet, Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto , des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.  Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu jeudi.

Musk voudrait galement ouvrir l'algorithme de Twitter aux changements. Le 24 mars, Elon Musk avait demand si les algorithmes de Twitter devaient tre passs en  open source , ce qui rendrait leur code accessible et modifiable. Ces logiciels grent notamment laffichage des tweets jugs les plus pertinents et intressants, en fonction notamment du nombre de personnes ayant interagi avec. Lutilisateur a toutefois le choix avec laffichage traditionnel de Twitter, par ordre antchronologique.

Jack Dorsey, le fondateur de Twitter, qui nexerce plus aucune responsabilit dans lentreprise, a dj critiqu sa plateforme et suggr des modifications.  ce message d'Elon Musk, il a rpondu :  Le choix dutiliser (ou non) lalgorithme de son choix devrait appartenir  lutilisateur.  Encore une fois, cette ide de Musk est lie  ses sentiments sur la libert d'expression.  Je crains que la partialit de facto dans "l'algorithme Twitter" n'ait un effet majeur sur le discours public , a dclar Musk  un abonn. 

Aussi, Musk dsire relcher la modration du contenu sur la plateforme. Il a  plusieurs reprises qualifi Twitter de  la place publique de la ville  de l're moderne, l'quivalent numrique d'un forum public.

 cette fin, il a critiqu la dcision de Twitter de bannir dfinitivement le compte de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump du site,  la suite de l'insurrection au Capitole amricain le 6 janvier 2021.

 Beaucoup de gens vont tre trs mcontents de la haute technologie de la cte ouest en tant qu'arbitre de facto de la libert d'expression , a tweet Musk en rponse  la publication satirique chrtienne conservatrice The Babylon Bee, aprs avoir partag un article satirique le 11 janvier 2021 intitul  Dictateur fasciste malfique censur et dmis de ses fonctions .

Aujourdhui la suggestion de Musk de licencier des employs risque d'ajouter  l'inquitude que ressentent les employs de Twitter depuis que la nouvelle de l'offre de Musk a t rendue publique. Le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a dclar cette semaine qu'aucun licenciement n'tait prvu, mais certains employs chercheraient dj une porte de sortie.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'importance accorde aux influenceurs aujourd'hui ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'engage   authentifier tous les humains  en achetant Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, voici comment la plateforme pourrait voluer une fois qu'il en deviendra propritaire

 ::fleche::  Acheter Twitter "n'est pas un moyen de gagner de l'argent", dclare Musk, quelques heures seulement aprs avoir fait une offre d'achat de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

----------


## totozor

> Elon Musk aurait suggr de licencier des employs, d'inviter des influenceurs  crer du contenu





> La libert d'expression est le fondement d'une dmocratie qui fonctionne, et *Twitter est la place publique numrique o sont dbattues* des questions vitales pour l'avenir de l'humanit , a dclar Musk.


Twitter n'est pas un lieu de dbat, il est impossible de dbattre avec quelqu'un par messages de 300 caractres, qui peut prsenter une ide complte en seulement 300 caractres. Ca ne peut se terminer qu'en pugilat numrique, ce qui est l'objectif de Twitter de mon point de vue : quand il y a baston dans la cour de rcr tout le monde va voir ce qu'il se passe alors que quand chacun vaque  ses occupation il n'y pas pas cette effervescence.
Comment Peut il parler de dbats et avoir comme plan de donner plus de poids aux influenceurs? Les influenceurs sont l'oppos du dbat, ils affirment une chose sur un sujet qu'ils ne maitrisent pas trop et ne rpondent pas aux controverses.
Et encore je ne parle mme pas de ceux qui vendent du vent et poussent leurs consommateurs bien loin des sujets clivants qui pourraient les pousser  se poser quelques questions sur leur propre vie. (Et comme on aime citer 1984  tout va je vais plutt citer Invasion Los Angeles : obi, consomme, ait confiance)

----------


## Madmac

> Twitter n'est pas un lieu de dbat, il est impossible de dbattre avec quelqu'un par messages de 300 caractres, qui peut prsenter une ide complte en seulement 300 caractres. Ca ne peut se terminer qu'en pugilat numrique, ce qui est l'objectif de Twitter de mon point de vue : quand il y a baston dans la cour de rcr tout le monde va voir ce qu'il se passe alors que quand chacun vaque  ses occupation il n'y pas pas cette effervescence.


C'est suffisant pour signaler qu'un vaccin est dangereux, Et permettre de metter un lien sur l'article qui le dmontre



> Comment Peut il parler de dbats et avoir comme plan de donner plus de poids aux influenceurs? Les influenceurs sont l'oppos du dbat, ils affirment une chose sur un sujet qu'ils ne maitrisent pas trop et ne rpondent pas aux controverses.
> Et encore je ne parle mme pas de ceux qui vendent du vent et poussent leurs consommateurs bien loin des sujets clivants qui pourraient les pousser  se poser quelques questions sur leur propre vie. (Et comme on aime citer 1984  tout va je vais plutt citer Invasion Los Angeles : obi, consomme, ait confiance)


C'est vrai pour les influenceurs de gauche. Mais ce n'est pas le cas avec la majorit des gens.

----------


## Uther

> C'est suffisant pour signaler qu'un vaccin est dangereux, Et permettre de metter un lien sur l'article qui le dmontre


Mais pas assez pour rpondre en expliquant prcisment pourquoi l'article est bidon, CQFD.
Le problme de la plupart des mdias sociaux, et Twitter en particulier, c'est que c'est 10 fois plus facile de propager de la merde que des bonnes informations.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk a vendu pour environ 8,5 Mds $ d'actions Tesla dans les jours qui ont suivi l'accord de rachat de Twitter,*
*il souhaiterait embaucher un nouveau PDG de Twitter * 

*Elon Musk a vendu 8,4 milliards de dollars d'actions Tesla au cours des derniers jours et souhaiterait embaucher un nouveau PDG de Twitter, aprs que le conseil d'administration de la socit ait accept son offre de privatiser le secteur des mdias sociaux. Le milliardaire de la technologie a dpos plusieurs formulaires 4, dtaillant la vente de ses actions Tesla avec la SEC amricaine la semaine dernire. Il a vendu 4,4 millions d'actions mardi et mercredi, et environ 5,2 millions supplmentaires jeudi. Le cours de l'action Tesla a chut de 12% mardi.

Twitter a accept l'offre de Musk d'acqurir la socit pour 54,20 dollars par action, un cot total d'environ 44 milliards de dollars. Il a accept d'investir 21 milliards de dollars de sa propre fortune tandis que les 25,5 milliards de dollars restants seront financs par Morgan Stanley, Bank of America, Barclays et d'autres via un financement par emprunt. La prise de contrle n'a pas encore t finalise; elle doit encore tre approuve par les actionnaires et les organismes de rglementation. Musk, cependant, a dj de grands plans pour grer Twitter et introduire des fonctionnalits pour montiser la plateforme.

Dans une srie de tweets dsormais supprims, Musk a dclar qu'il souhaitait mettre fin  la publicit sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux et mettre en place un systme de paiement par cryptomonnaie. D'autres propositions pour stimuler l'engagement et la montisation de Musk auraient circul, notamment la facturation de sites Web qui souhaitent intgrer des tweets  partir de comptes vrifis. Il a galement dclar que le service de messagerie directe de Twitter devrait prendre en charge le chiffrement de bout en bout.*

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a annonc ce 25 avril 2022 avoir accept une offre du milliardaire Elon Musk qui a propos de racheter la socit de mdias sociaux et de la privatiser, a annonc la socit lundi. Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

 La libert d'expression est le fondement d'une dmocratie qui fonctionne, et Twitter est la place publique numrique o sont dbattues des questions vitales pour l'avenir de l'humanit , a dclar Musk.  Je veux aussi rendre Twitter meilleur que jamais en amliorant le produit avec de nouvelles fonctionnalits, en rendant les algorithmes open source pour accrotre la confiance, en vainquant les spambots et en authentifiant tous les humains. Twitter a un potentiel norme - j'ai hte de travailler avec l'entreprise et la communaut des utilisateurs pour le dbloquer .

*La vente des actions Tesla*

Elon Musk a lev 8,5 milliards de dollars en vendant une partie de sa participation dans Tesla, renforant ainsi sa position de trsorerie avant son achat prvu de Twitter. Les ventes ont t ralises entre mardi et jeudi, aprs que le conseil d'administration de Twitter a accept l'approche de prise de contrle en cash de 44 milliards de dollars de Musk.

Le cours de l'action du constructeur de voitures lectriques a chut  la suite de l'annonce de l'accord, la baisse tant impute aux inquitudes concernant les ventes potentielles d'actions par Musk pour financer l'acquisition, bien qu'elle se soit galement produite au milieu d'une forte baisse du march boursier au sens large.

Musk a cherch  dissiper les craintes que les ventes ne soient le dbut d'une srie de dsinvestissements, crivant sur Twitter aprs la publication des premiers documents jeudi :  Aucune autre vente de TSLA n'est prvue aprs aujourd'hui . Les dpts rglementaires divulguant 4,5 milliards de dollars de ventes ont t publis jeudi et vendredi.

Musk n'a pas prcis combien de temps il s'abstiendrait de vendre d'autres actions Tesla ni si ses plans changeraient  l'avenir, laissant ouverte la question de savoir s'il reviendrait sur le march ou quand il reviendrait sur le march pour lever plus d'argent. Les termes de l'accord Twitter l'obligent  trouver environ 21 milliards de dollars en cash, bien qu'il ne soit pas prvu qu'il soit conclu avant six mois.

Selon les termes dun rglement avec les autorits de rglementation des valeurs mobilires en 2018, tout message Twitter de Musk qui pourrait avoir un impact sur le cours de laction de Tesla doit tre vrifi par lun des avocats de la socit. Musk s'est battu pour faire annuler le rglement devant le tribunal, mais un juge a rejet sa demande.

Les ventes de prs de 9,7 millions d'actions, ralises  des prix allant de 822 $  999 $ par action, ont t les premires par le chef de Tesla depuis des ventes en grande quantit  la fin de l'anne dernire qui lui ont permis de lever plus de 16 milliards de dollars.

Certaines des ventes de l'anne dernire ont t motives par une importante facture d'impt personnelle rsultant de l'exercice de certaines des options d'achat d'actions de Musk sur Tesla. Il a galement promis de vendre une partie de sa participation aprs avoir men un sondage sur Twitter pour savoir s'il devait raliser des plus-values ​​afin de payer plus d'impts.

L'accord pour Twitter permet  Musk de faire appel  d'autres bailleurs de fonds, le laissant potentiellement responsable d'une partie seulement de l'investissement en actions de 21 milliards de dollars qu'il a promis. Malgr des discussions avec des groupes de capital-investissement, il n'a cependant pas encore conclu d'accord avec d'autres investisseurs.


*Le pitch d'Elon Musk aux banques et sa perspective sur les revenus pouvant tre gnrs par Twitter*

Musk a d convaincre les banques que Twitter produisait suffisamment de liquidits pour rembourser la dette qu'il recherchait. En fin de compte, il a dcroch 13 milliards de dollars de prts garantis par Twitter et un prt sur marge de 12,5 milliards de dollars li  son action Tesla Inc. Il a accept de payer le reste de la contrepartie avec son propre argent.

La prsentation de Musk aux banques constituait sa vision plutt que des engagements fermes, ont indiqu des sources aux mdias, et les rductions de cots exactes qu'il poursuivra une fois qu'il possdera Twitter restent floues. Le plan qu'il a prsent aux banques manquait de dtails, ont ajout les sources.

Musk a tweet sur l'limination des salaires des administrateurs du conseil d'administration de Twitter, ce qui, selon lui, pourrait entraner des conomies de cots d'environ 3 millions de dollars. La rmunration  base d'actions de Twitter pour les 12 mois se terminant le 31 dcembre 2021 tait de 630 millions de dollars, soit une augmentation de 33 % par rapport  2020, selon les documents dposs par les entreprises.

Dans son discours aux banques, Musk a galement soulign la marge brute de Twitter, qui est bien infrieure  celle de ses pairs tels que Facebook et Pinterest de Meta Platforms Inc, arguant que cela laisse beaucoup d'espace pour grer l'entreprise d'une manire plus rentable.

Bloomberg News a rapport plus tt jeudi que Musk avait spcifiquement mentionn les suppressions d'emplois dans le cadre de son discours aux banques. L'une des sources a dclar que Musk ne prendrait pas de dcision sur les suppressions d'emplois tant qu'il ne deviendrait pas propritaire de l'entreprise plus tard cette anne. Il a procd  l'acquisition sans avoir accs  des informations confidentielles sur les performances financires et les effectifs de l'entreprise.

Musk a dclar aux banques qu'il prvoyait galement de dvelopper des fonctionnalits pour augmenter les revenus des entreprises, y compris de nouvelles faons de gagner de l'argent avec des tweets contenant des informations importantes ou devenant viraux, ont indiqu les sources.

Les ides qu'il a voques incluent la facturation de frais lorsqu'un site Web tiers souhaite citer ou intgrer un tweet d'individus ou d'organisations vrifis.

Dans un tweet plus tt ce mois-ci qu'il a ensuite supprim, Musk a suggr une srie de changements au service d'abonnement premium Twitter Blue de la grande enseigne des mdias sociaux, notamment en rduisant son prix, en interdisant la publicit et en offrant une option de paiement en cryptomonnaie dogecoin. Le service premium Blue de Twitter cote dsormais 2,99 $ par mois.

Dans un autre tweet qu'il a supprim, Musk a dclar qu'il souhaitait rduire la dpendance de Twitter  la publicit pour une grande partie de ses revenus.

Musk, dont la valeur nette est fixe par Forbes  246 milliards de dollars, a indiqu qu'il soutiendrait les banques dans la commercialisation de la dette syndique auprs des investisseurs, et qu'il pourrait alors dvoiler plus de dtails sur son plan d'affaires pour Twitter, ont indiqu les sources.

On ne sait pas encore comment Twitter va changer sous la direction de Musk. Il a t un fervent partisan de son interprtation de la libert d'expression et s'est engag  rendre ses algorithmes plus transparents et  supprimer les spambots. S'il dcide de se retirer de l'accord d'acquisition, il encourt une pnalit de 1 milliard de dollars et si Twitter dcide d'accepter une autre offre d'un autre acheteur, il devra payer 1 milliard de dollars  l'homme le plus fortune du monde, selon un dossier de la SEC.

Source : SEC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des perspectives d'Elon Musk pour le financement de Twitter ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk veut se dbarrasser des spambots sur Twitter, cela pourrait rduire ses propres abonns de prs de la moiti * 
*selon un outil d'audit qui affirme que 48 % des comptes qui le suivent sont faux * 

*L'une des principales priorits d'Elon Musk pour Twitter  la suite de son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter la socit de mdias sociaux est de svir contre les soi-disant  spambots . Un problme avec ce plan : il rduirait ses propres abonns de prs de moiti, selon l'outil d'audit Twitter SparkToro.*

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a annonc ce 25 avril 2022 avoir accept une offre du milliardaire Elon Musk qui a propos de racheter la socit de mdias sociaux et de la privatiser, a annonc la socit lundi. Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

*Suppression des spambots, une pe de Damocls ?*

Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu.


Les robots spammeurs sur Twitter sont des comptes automatiss qui imitent l'activit de personnes relles sur le site, mais sont programms pour se livrer  des activits malveillantes allant de la diffusion de fausses informations  la promotion de stratagmes lucratifs. Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

 Si j'avais un Dogecoin pour chaque arnaque  la cryptomonnaie que j'ai vue, nous aurions 100 milliards de Dogecoin , a-t-il dclar.

Bien que Twitter ait dj mis en place des politiques destines  lutter contre les robots spammeurs, la scurit reste un dfi persistant pour la plateforme. Musk s'est engag  rsoudre le problme en authentifiant  tous les vrais humains  sur le site, mais n'a pas prcis comment il envisageait d'y parvenir.

Pendant ce temps, le propre nombre de followers de Musk est considrablement augment par de faux comptes. Sur les 87,9 millions d'abonns actuels de Musk, SparkToro estime qu'environ 48 % sont des faux, c'est--dire des comptes  inaccessibles et qui ne verront pas les tweets du compte  (soit parce qu'ils sont du spam, des bots, de la propagande, etc. soit parce qu'ils ne sont pas plus actifs sur Twitter).

D'une manire plus gnrale, SparkToro affirme que :  La plupart des comptes Twitter ont un nombre important de faux abonns. Dans nos recherches, 5  30 % des abonns sont faux : ce sont des bots, des comptes de spam, des utilisateurs inactifs, des comptes crs pour diffuser de la propagande ou d'autres utilisateurs non-engags/non rels. Si vous comptez sur le nombre d'abonns comme mesure de l'influence et de la porte potentielles, vous pourriez surestimer considrablement un compte. Cet outil audite un chantillon de 2 000 abonns alatoires pour un compte donn et excute des diagnostics qui se sont avrs fortement corrls avec ces types de faux abonns .

Musk aurait donc prs de 7 % de faux abonns en plus que la mdiane de 41 % qui compte des abonns de taille similaire, rapporte SparkToro. En analysant plus de 25 facteurs corrls avec le spam, les bots et les comptes de mauvaise qualit, l'outil d'audit a constat que les comptes qui figurent sur un nombre anormalement petit de listes, les comptes qui n'ont pas d'URL ou une URL non rsolutive dans leur profil, et les comptes qui ont un nombre trangement petit d'abonns taient parmi les traits les plus frquemment observs d'un chantillon de 2 000 comptes alatoires parmi les 100 000 comptes les plus rcents qui ont suivi Musk.

Mme ainsi, ces statistiques ne sont pas en dehors de la norme pour des personnalits minentes de Twitter comme Musk. Le fondateur de Microsoft, Bill Gates, et l'ancien prsident Barack Obama, par exemple, affichent des pourcentages de faux abonns de 46 % et 44 % pour leurs abonns respectifs de 58,4 millions et 131,7 millions, tandis que des clbrits comme Kim Kardashian (72,2 millions d'abonns) et Cristiano Ronaldo (99,5 millions de followers) figurent  environ 45 % et 43 %.

L'outil de SparkToro ne peut plus accder aux donnes de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump, mais il estimait en 2018 que 61 % de ses 54,8 millions de followers  l'poque taient des faux. Le nombre de followers de Trump est pass  prs de 89 millions au moment o il a t dfinitivement banni de Twitter en janvier 2021.

Comme beaucoup des objectifs nobles de Musk pour Twitter, exterminer les spambots ne sera pas facile, et l'un des meilleurs indicateurs de son succs pourrait tre une baisse considrable de son propre nombre de followers.

Source : SparkToro

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Prs de la moiti des comptes qui suivent Musk sont des faux, cela vous semble-t-il crdible ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## totozor

> C'est suffisant pour signaler qu'un vaccin est dangereux, Et permettre de mettre un lien sur l'article qui le dmontre


Je n'appelle pas a du dbat j'appelle de l'(des)information. Pour moi un dbat c'est deux personnes qui confrontent leurs ides.
Le "tu as tort, j'ai raison, la preuve" n'est pas un dbat, c'est tout l'inverse.
Est on arriv  ce moment de notre socit ou un dbat consiste  deux personnes qui disent qu'elles ont raison  coup d'articles ou de statistiques?

Le nombre de caractres impose d'tre trs efficace, il est compliqu d'affirmer une chose puis de la justifier en 300 caractres, la rponse est d'autant plus complique qu'elle doit donner 3 lments : affirmer son dsaccord, prsenter sa vision, la justifier.
C'est pourquoi Twitter est une cour de rcr o les gens se chamaillent  coup de memes.




> C'est vraiment pour les influenceurs de gauche. Mais ce n'est pas le cas avec la majorit des gens.


Je ne parlais pas des influenceurs politiques qui ont tendances au contraire  se nourrir des clivages, qui vont provoquer les clash pour gagner en visibilit.
Je pensais plutt aux influenceurs sport/gaming/beaut qui vont fuir tout sujet clivant pour conserver un zone d'influence la plus large possible.

Mais les influenceurs de droite ne vendent pas des formations de dveloppement personnel ou des produits "made in France"?
C'est toujours facile de critiquer un cot sans regarder l'autre.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk a dclar lundi qu'il souhaitait tendre la porte de Twitter au-del de son actuelle "niche" jusqu' ce que la plupart des Amricains utilisent la plateforme, et qu'elle soit aussi fiable que possible*

*Elon Musk a sign un accord pour racheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, ce qui soulve des questions parmi les employs et le public sur sa stratgie pour grer le rseau de mdias sociaux.*

Il a dclar aux journalistes runis sur le tapis rouge du gala annuel du Met  New York qu'une mesure importante du succs serait de savoir si Twitter pouvait largir son public de manire significative.

"_Pour l'instant, c'est une sorte de niche. Je veux qu'un pourcentage beaucoup plus important du pays y soit prsent et participe au dialogue_", a dclar M. Musk, qui a assist  l'vnement avec sa mre Maye Musk.

Twitter compte environ 40 millions d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens aux tats-Unis, selon son dernier rapport de rsultats.

M. Musk a dclar qu'il souhaitait que la plateforme soit "_aussi ouverte que possible, c'est--dire que la plupart des Amricains y soient prsents et discutent_", et qu'elle soit aussi fiable que possible.


Le milliardaire a galement dclar qu'il rendrait Twitter transparent sur la faon dont les tweets sont promus ou rtrograds et qu'il souhaitait que son logiciel soit publiquement disponible pour la critique.

Interrog sur un ventuel exode des employs, Musk a rpondu : "C'est un pays libre".

"_Il est certain que si quelqu'un ne se sent pas  l'aise avec cela, il ira de son propre chef ailleurs. C'est parfait_", a-t-il dclar.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::   votre avis, le rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk fera-t-il du bien  la plateforme sociale ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait suggr de licencier des employs et de travailler avec des influenceurs, pour amliorer les rsultats de Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut se dbarrasser des spambots sur Twitter, cela pourrait rduire ses propres abonns de prs de la moiti, selon un outil d'audit qui affirme que 48% des comptes qui le suivent sont faux

 ::fleche::  Twitter admet avoir survalu le nombre d'utilisateurs pendant des annes, avant le rachat par Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Les employs de Twitter craignent qu'Elon Musk n'influence les politiques de l'entreprise sur les utilisateurs abusifs et les contenus prjudiciables

----------


## totozor

> "_Pour l'instant, c'est une sorte de niche. Je veux qu'un pourcentage beaucoup plus important du pays y soit prsent et participe au dialogue_", a dclar M. Musk, qui a assist  l'vnement avec sa mre Maye Musk.
> M. Musk a dclar qu'il souhaitait que la plate-forme soit "_aussi ouverte que possible, c'est--dire que la plupart des Amricains y soient prsents et discutent_", et qu'elle soit aussi fiable que possible.
> Interrog sur un ventuel exode des employs, Musk a rpondu : "C'est un pays libre".[...]"_Il est certain que si quelqu'un ne se sent pas  l'aise avec cela, il ira de son propre chef ailleurs. C'est parfait_", a-t-il dclar.


Donc il annonce qu'il veut donner moins de pouvoir aux employs et plus aux influenceurs.
Puis il annonce qu'il veut que le maximum de personnes amricains y soient prsents pour optimiser l'impact des influenceurs qu'il participent au "dialogue" (quel dialogue?) et qu'ils discutent (de quoi?).
Donc il veut plus ou moins forcer encourager les Amricains  venir sur Twitter mais encourage aussi les employs qui ne sont pas d'accord avec lui de quitter le navire plutt que de discuter ou lancer le dialogue. Vive la libert d'expression.

Je trouve cette idologie  gomtrie variable perturbante chez Elon Musk.

----------


## vanquish

"dialogue" !?!

Twitter c'est utile pour informer ou dnoncer, mais c'est le pire outil de dbat qui puisse exister.
Comment mettre une pense nuance en 280 caractres ?

Twitter mettant en avant des sujets polmiques, on a bien plus d'invectives que de dialogue.

----------


## walfrat

> Donc il annonce qu'il veut donner moins de pouvoir aux employs et plus aux influenceurs.
> Puis il annonce qu'il veut que le maximum de personnes amricains y soient prsents pour optimiser l'impact des influenceurs qu'il participent au "dialogue" (quel dialogue?) et qu'ils discutent (de quoi?).
> Donc il veut plus ou moins forcer encourager les Amricains  venir sur Twitter mais encourage aussi les employs qui ne sont pas d'accord avec lui de quitter le navire plutt que de discuter ou lancer le dialogue. Vive la libert d'expression.
> 
> Je trouve cette idologie  gomtrie variable perturbante chez Elon Musk.


Pas ncessairement, il y les citoyens d'un ct, dans leur vie de tout les jours, et les employs, sur leur lieu de travail. Par exemple les citoyens parlent politiques entre eux, hors gnralement c'est un sujet qu'il vaut mieux viter entre employs, afin d'viter des frictions inutiles et de se concentrer sur le travail.

Il n'y a pas spcialement de contradiction  avoir une vision diffrente entre les employs et les citoyens. Maintenant si les bon employs partent et qu'il reste que les mauvais, faudra assumer.




> Je n'appelle pas a du dbat j'appelle de l'(des)information. Pour moi un dbat c'est deux personnes qui confrontent leurs ides.
> Le "tu as tort, j'ai raison, la preuve" n'est pas un dbat, c'est tout l'inverse.


Et un dbat sans preuve c'est quoi au juste ? videmment a peut dpendre de la thmatique, mais si je te met comme sujet "Il y a t'il un puce 5G dans le vaccin ?" tu fais comment pour dbattre sans preuve ? 
"Faut-il forcer la vaccin ?" Ca semble tre un sujet intressant, de l'autre ct l'exprience  dmontrer que quand on veut 90% de vaccins, quasiment aucun pays n'arrive  avoir ce pourcentage.

A part faire de l'idologie, je vois mal de quoi on peut dbattre sans apporter quelques preuves plus objectives sur une problmatique de la vie relle.

----------


## totozor

> Pas ncessairement, il y les citoyens d'un ct, dans leur vie de tout les jours, et les employs, sur leur lieu de travail. Par exemple les citoyens parlent politiques entre eux, hors gnralement c'est un sujet qu'il vaut mieux viter entre employs, afin d'viter des frictions inutiles et de se concentrer sur le travail.
> 
> Il n'y a pas spcialement de contradiction  avoir une vision diffrente entre les employs et les citoyens. Maintenant si les bon employs partent et qu'il reste que les mauvais, faudra assumer.


Je trouve que sa position d'absolutiste de la libert d'expression est vraiment complique  tenir quand il semble fermer la possibilit de dialogue avec les employs.
Mais comme il le dit "chacun devra assumer ses choix".




> Et un dbat sans preuve c'est quoi au juste ? videmment a peut dpendre de la thmatique, mais si je te met comme sujet "Il y a t'il un puce 5G dans le vaccin ?" tu fais comment pour dbattre sans preuve ? 
> "Faut-il forcer la vaccin ?" Ca semble tre un sujet intressant, de l'autre ct l'exprience  dmontrer que quand on veut 90% de vaccins, quasiment aucun pays n'arrive  avoir ce pourcentage.
> 
> A part faire de l'idologie, je vois mal de quoi on peut dbattre sans apporter quelques preuves plus objectives sur une problmatique de la vie relle.


Pour moi "Il y a t'il un puce 5G dans le vaccin ?" n'est pas un dbat. Tu analyses le vaccin, tu n'en trouves pas. Problme rsolu.

"Faut-il forcer le vaccin ?" en est un et je l'ai eu avec un ami. Nous spculions sur le futur sans avoir d'tude  porte de la main.
Nous avons confront notre perception du monde, nous avons aussi aborder le sujet de deux faon diffrentes, l'un voulant limiter le nombre de personnes qui refuseraient de se faire vacciner, l'autre voulant pousser les "flemmards"  le faire plutt qu'oublier de le faire.
Nous parlions sur un objectif de 80% de taux de vaccination (l'objectif de l'poque), le dbat aurait surement t diffrent pour un taux de 90% et nous aurions surement du aller chercher des faits plus prcis (ou au moins voir s'ils existaient) : quel est le taux qui refusera de toute faon de se faire vacciner ? Pourquoi un taux de 90%? Quelle alternative existe-t-il  la vaccination massive? etc
Oui nous avons en partie fait de l'idologie, ce qui n'est pas un problme de mon point de vue.

Nous dbattons rgulirement sur des sujets d'actualits (IA globale, IA de conduite automobile, pompage des donnes personnelles par les GAFAM, etc) pour lesquels on a pas assez de recul pour se baser sur des preuves. Nous confrontons alors nos visions du monde, notre projection dans le futur suivant des scnarios. C'est enrichissant de dcouvrir un point de vue diffrent/oppos au sien mme si  la fin personne n'a chang de position et nous n'avons fait que de l'idologie.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk suggre de facturer aux gouvernements et aux entreprises de  lgers frais  pour utiliser Twitter,*
*prcisant que  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels  * 

*Elon Musk a dclar mardi que Twitter pourrait facturer des frais  lgers  aux utilisateurs commerciaux et gouvernementaux, dans le cadre de la volont de l'entrepreneur milliardaire d'augmenter ses revenus, qui a pris du retard par rapport  des rivaux plus importants comme Meta Platforms de Facebook.  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels, mais il y aura peut-tre un lger cot pour les utilisateurs commerciaux/gouvernementaux , a dclar Musk dans un tweet. *Certains revenus valent mieux que rien*!* a-t-il ajout dans un autre tweet.

La semaine dernire, Reuters a rapport que Musk avait dclar aux banques qu'il dvelopperait de nouvelles faons de montiser les tweets et de svir contre la rmunration des dirigeants pour rduire les cots de la socit de plateforme de mdias sociaux. Musk a galement dclar aux banques qu'il prvoyait de dvelopper des fonctionnalits pour augmenter les revenus de l'entreprise, y compris de nouvelles faons de gagner de l'argent avec des tweets contenant des informations importantes ou devenant virales. Lors du gala annuel du Met  New York lundi, Musk a dclar que la porte de Twitter n'tait actuellement qu'une  niche  et qu'il souhaiterait qu'un pourcentage beaucoup plus important du pays y participe.*

L'acquisition de Twitter par Elon Musk n'a pas encore t finalise, mais l'homme le plus fortun du monde s'occupe en proposant des ides de changements potentiels  la plateforme. Sa dernire suggestion ? Faire payer les entreprises et les gouvernements pour tweeter.


Comme c'est souvent le cas avec Elon Musk, il n'y a aucun engagement envers ce plan : il ne fait que tweeter. Mais cela correspond  ce que nous avons dj entendu sur les ides de Musk pour la plateforme. Par exemple, Reuters a rapport le mois dernier que, lors de la prsentation aux banques de son acquisition, Musk a suggr qu'il pourrait facturer aux entreprises de mdias de citer ou d'intgrer des tweets. Dans chaque cas, la logique est simple*: Twitter est actuellement gratuit, les gens veulent le produit, alors pourquoi ne pas le facturer*?

Eh bien, parce que ces ides semblent videntes, mais comportent de nombreux problmes potentiels. Dans le cas d'une facturation pour a) citer ou b) intgrer des tweets, a) serait contraire au premier amendement (ce qui ne va pas de pair avec sa promotion de la libert d'expression) tandis que b) introduirait toutes sortes de maux de tte administratifs (difficile donc si Musk veut rduire les effectifs de Twitter).

En comparaison, faire payer les gouvernements et les entreprises pour tweeter est plus simple, mais toujours dlicat  mettre en uvre. Par exemple, quelle doit tre la taille d'une entreprise avant que vous la facturiez pour utiliser Twitter*? Vous ne voulez probablement pas que _The Coca-Cola Company_ paie le mme tarif qu'une brasserie locale, par exemple. Mais sinon, comment faites-vous la diffrence ? valuez-vous les frais en fonction du nombre d'abonns (qui peut ne pas reflter la taille d'une entreprise), ou des revenus (qui ncessiteraient une validation), ou autre chose*? Et combien facturez-vous, mme sur un systme  plusieurs niveaux*? Demandez trop et vous repousserez les gens, ce qui rduira l'effet de rseau qui donne aux mdias sociaux une grande partie de sa valeur en premier lieu. Trop peu et cela ne fera aucune diffrence pour vos revenus. Et ainsi de suite. Ce ne sont pas des questions insolubles, mais elles ne sont pas aussi simples non plus.

Quoi qu'il en soit, tout cela n'est que vague spculation : nous ne savons tout simplement pas ce que Musk prvoit de faire avec Twitter  ce stade. Mais cela en soi est instructif, car voquer ces choses en public est apparemment le modus operandi de l'homme le plus fortun du monde qui pourrait alors valuer l'intrt port  ces ides.

Les milliardaires de la technologie tels que Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos et Larry Page laborent souvent des plans  long terme et grent leurs affaires par le biais d'un appareil d'entreprise compos d'avocats, de professionnels de la communication et de diffrents conseillers. Mais Elon Musk ne fonctionne comme aucun d'eux.

 un degr jamais vu chez aucun autre magnat, l'entrepreneur agit par caprice, par fantaisie et avec la certitude qu'il a raison  100%, selon des entretiens avec plus de 30 employs actuels et anciens, investisseurs et autres personnes qui ont travaill avec lui. Alors que Musk a pari avec succs sur les voitures lectriques, les voyages dans l'espace et l'intelligence artificielle, il s'en sort souvent dans les plus grands moments, vite les experts et s'appuie presque uniquement sur ses propres conseils, ont-ils dclar.

Le New-York Times explique que : 

 Pour fonctionner de cette manire, Musk a construit un monde insulaire d'environ 10 confidents qui sont pour la plupart d'accord avec lui et excutent ses enchres. Ils incluent son jeune frre, Kimbal Musk; Birchall*; Alex Spiro (son avocat personnel)*; et divers chefs d'tat-major. Pour grer ses nombreuses ides, Musk cre continuellement de nouvelles entreprises, dont la plupart sont structures de manire  ce qu'il reste aux commandes. Ses lieutenants de confiance travaillent souvent dans son vaste empire d'entreprises.

 Une fois que Musk a identifi le projet clef de chaque entreprise  ce qu'il appelle son "chemin critique"  il prend le relais pour s'assurer que sa vision est respecte, contrlant les moindres aspects de la faon dont les technologies sont construites et dployes. Son gnie a donn naissance au constructeur automobile le plus prcieux au monde et  une socit de fuses innovante, et il a gagn le respect - et la peur - de ses ingnieurs.

 S'appuyer sur son petit quipage et suivre sa propre pense a permis  Musk d'tre en mesure de prendre les dcisions qui influenceront une situation et de se conduire avec peu de retenue, le transformant en une figure de l're moderne semblable  Howard Hughes - bien que ses mthodes crent souvent du chahut .

Lors d'une confrence en 2018, Musk a expliqu qu'il s'tait comport de manire impulsive. C'est une leon qu'il a apprise il y a plus de 25 ans aprs avoir fond sa premire start-up, Zip2, a-t-il dclar.  Je n'ai pas vraiment de business plan , a-t-il dclar.  J'avais un business plan  l'poque de Zip2. Mais ces choses sont toujours fausses, donc je ne me suis simplement pas souci des business plans aprs cela .

Le fonctionnement de Musk a des implications sur ce qu'il pourrait faire avec Twitter. La socit de San Francisco, dont le milliardaire devrait prendre possession dans les six prochains mois, a t en bullition  propos de l'accord. Alors que le drame de la prise de contrle se droulait, son nouveau propritaire a publiquement critiqu la plateforme et a pris pour cible les cadres suprieurs de Twitter qui supervisent les rgles de parole sur la plateforme.

La semaine dernire, Parag Agrawal, directeur gnral de Twitter, a dclar aux plus de 7 000 employs de l'entreprise qu'une fois que Musk prendra le relais,  nous ne savons pas dans quelle direction cette entreprise ira .

Au fur et  mesure que Musk a cr plus d'entreprises, il a rassembl des associs qu'il pouvait dployer dans de nombreuses entreprises.

L'une tait Mary Beth Brown, qui a t embauche en 2002 pour tre essentiellement l'assistante de direction de Musk. Elle est rapidement devenue une sorte de chef de cabinet, traitant les demandes des mdias et certaines questions financires pour SpaceX et Tesla, tout en aidant  grer la vie personnelle de Musk, selon les dclarations d'Ashlee Vance, l'auteur de _Elon Musk: Tesla, SpaceX, and the Quest for a Fantastic Future_.

Cette mme anne, Musk a embauch Gwynne Shotwell en tant que septime employ de SpaceX. En tant que prsidente et chef de l'exploitation du fabricant de fuses, Shotwell a supervis la croissance de l'entreprise, devenant l'un des employs qui ont travaill le plus longtemps avec Musk.

Lors d'une confrence en 2018, Shotwell a expliqu comment elle grait Musk :  Quand Elon dit quelque chose, vous devez faire une pause et ne pas dire immdiatement : "Eh bien, c'est impossible" ou "Il n'y a aucun moyen que nous fassions cela. Je ne sais pas comment c'est ralisable", a-t-elle dclar.  Alors vous le zippez et vous y rflchissez. Et vous trouvez des moyens de le faire .

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide de facturer les gouvernements et les entreprises de  lger frais  pour l'utilisation de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Comment cela pourrait-il tre mis en place selon vous ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter met en garde contre un ventuel exode des employs avant que Musk ne finalise son achat,*
*le dossier dpos par Twitter auprs de la SEC cite  l'incapacit d'attirer et de retenir le personnel cl  * 

*Juste avant sa prsentation aux annonceurs qui aura lieu plus tard cette semaine lors des NewFronts 2022, Twitter a reconnu dans un dossier dpos auprs de la SEC que son activit publicitaire principale pourrait dsormais tre menace  la suite du rachat d'Elon Musk, en plus de l'embauche et de la rtention des employs. Alors que la vision d'Elon Musk pour Twitter est celle d'une plateforme plus axe sur la libert d'expression, il n'a pas offert d'assurance  la base d'annonceurs de Twitter que Twitter restera  sans danger pour les marque  aprs l'acquisition. Dans la mesure o il a clarifi sa vision, Musk a seulement dclar qu'il pensait que tout discours non jug illgal par un gouvernement serait bientt autoris sur Twitter. 

*

Twitter a averti qu'il pourrait perdre des employs cls et avoir des difficults  embaucher au cours de la priode prcdant la clture de sa vente de 44 milliards de dollars  Elon Musk. Twitter a galement averti qu'il pourrait avoir du mal  garder les annonceurs  bord.

 Au cours de la priode prcdant la clture de la fusion, notre entreprise est expose  certains risques inhrents et  certaines restrictions sur nos activits en vertu des termes de l'accord de fusion qui pourraient nuire  nos relations commerciales,  notre situation financire,  nos rsultats d'exploitation,  nos flux de trsorerie et  nos activits , a dclar Twitter dans un dossier de la Securities and Exchange Commission lundi.

La liste des risques voqus par Twitter comprend :
l'incertitude potentielle concernant nos plans et notre stratgie futurs, y compris les changements et la transformation du modle d'entreprise ;l'incertitude sur les dpenses des annonceurs sur la plateforme (vont-ils continu  le faire ?) ;l'incapacit  attirer et retenir des personnes sur Twitter et  augmenter leur niveau d'engagement, y compris l'engagement publicitaire, et son impact sur le revenu;l'incapacit  dvelopper ou  acqurir de nouveaux produits, caractristiques de produits et services,  amliorer les produits et services Twitter existants, y compris ce qui concerne les produits promus, la vido et la publicit de performance, ou augmenter ou maintenir la valeur des produits et services Twitter ;la possibilit de perturbation des activits de Twitter et des oprations rsultant de l'annonce et de l'attente de la fusion, y compris le dtournement de l'attention et des ressources de la direction ;l'incapacit  attirer et  retenir le personnel cl et  recruter des employs potentiels, et la possibilit que les employs actuels soient distraits, et leur productivit baisse en consquence, en raison de l'incertitude entourant la fusion;l'incapacit de rechercher d'autres opportunits commerciales ou d'apporter des modifications aux activits de Twitter en attendant la ralisation de la fusion, et d'autres restrictions sur la capacit de Twitter  mener ses activits ;l'incapacit  mettre librement des titres,  contracter des dettes (sous rserve de certaines exceptions) ou  dclarer ou autoriser tout dividende ou distribution sans l'approbation des Parents ;l'incapacit  solliciter d'autres propositions d'acquisition pendant la dure de la fusion ;le montant des cots, honoraires, dpenses et charges lis  l'accord de fusion et  la fusion, qui peuvent avoir un effet dfavorable important et affecter la situation financire de Twitter ainsi que ses flux de trsorerie ;les impacts ngatifs dcoulant des tendances et vnements conomiques et gopolitiques mondiaux et nationaux, y compris le conflit en Ukraine et la Pandmie de COVID-19 ;et d'autres dveloppements indpendants de la volont de Twitter qui pourraient affecter le moment ou le succs de la fusion.

*Les inquitudes de Twitter*
La liste des risques dclare par Twitter comprend  la poursuite des dpenses des annonceurs sur notre plateforme  et  notre incapacit  attirer et  retenir le personnel cl et  recruter des employs potentiels, et la possibilit que nos employs actuels soient distraits et que leur productivit diminue en consquence, en raison de l'incertitude concernant la fusion .

 Nous pourrions connatre un dpart d'employs, avant la clture de la fusion , indique galement le dossier de Twitter. Bien que ce type de dossier rpertorie de nombreux risques de probabilit variable, les inquitudes de Twitter concernant le maintien et l'embauche d'employs surviennent dans un contexte o des rapports de mcontentement des employs  propos de l'achat de l'entreprise par Musk fusent. Parag Agrawal, le PDG de Twitter, a cherch  apaiser la colre des employs vendredi lors d'une runion  l'chelle de l'entreprise o les employs ont demand des rponses sur la manire dont les managers prvoyaient de grer un exode massif anticip provoqu par Elon Musk.

Le dpt de Twitter auprs de la SEC a galement averti qu'un ventuel litige pourrait  empcher la ralisation de la fusion  et que  si la fusion n'est pas consomme pour une raison quelconque, un litige pourrait tre dpos en relation avec l'chec de la fusion .

Pendant ce temps, Musk a dclar lundi que son objectif  avec Twitter est d'avoir un service aussi largement inclusif que possible o, idalement, la majeure partie des USA est dessus et parle . Twitter indique qu'il compte en moyenne 39,6 millions d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens aux tats-Unis et 189,4 millions dans le monde.  En ce moment, c'est une sorte de niche. Je veux qu'un pourcentage beaucoup plus important du pays y soit, engageant le dialogue , a dclar Musk.

Musk a galement dclar:  Nous devons nous dbarrasser des bots, des trolls, des escroqueries et de tout, car cela diminue videmment l'exprience utilisateur et nous ne voulons pas que les gens se fassent arnaquer .

Interrog sur un ventuel exode d'employs, Musk a dclar:  C'est un pays libre . Et de continuer en disant :  si quelqu'un ne se sent pas  l'aise avec cela, il ira de son plein gr ailleurs .

Le milliardaire a galement dclar qu'il rendrait Twitter transparent sur la manire dont les tweets sont promus ou rtrograds et souhaitait que son algorithme soit accessible au public pour la critique.

Musk a dclar qu'il achetait Twitter pour protger la libert d'expression, qu'il dfinit comme  ce qui correspond  la loi . L'achat est en attente de l'approbation des actionnaires et devrait tre finalis plus tard cette anne.

Musk a vendu 8,5 milliards de dollars d'actions Tesla aprs avoir convenu des conditions de l'accord avec le conseil d'administration de Twitter, mais il est galement en pourparlers avec de grandes socits d'investissement et des particuliers fortuns pour obtenir plus de financement pour son acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars de Twitter et donc injecter moins de sa richesse dans l'affaire.

Source : document Twitter dpos auprs de la SEC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Un exode des employs de Twitter vous semble-t-il envisageable ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des autres inquitudes de Twitter ? Lesquelles vous semblent les plus probables ? Lesquelles vous semblent les moins probables ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter admet qu'il pourrait perdre des annonceurs et du personnel en raison de la prise de contrle d'Elon Musk,*
*dans un dossier dpos auprs de la SEC * 

Juste avant sa prsentation aux annonceurs qui aura lieu plus tard cette semaine lors des NewFronts 2022, Twitter a reconnu dans un dossier dpos auprs de la SEC que son activit publicitaire principale pourrait dsormais tre menace  la suite du rachat d'Elon Musk, en plus de l'embauche et de la rtention des employs. Alors que la vision d'Elon Musk pour Twitter est celle d'une plateforme plus axe sur la libert d'expression, il n'a pas offert d'assurance  la base d'annonceurs de Twitter que Twitter restera  sans danger pour les marques  aprs l'acquisition. Dans la mesure o il a clarifi sa vision, Musk a seulement dclar qu'il pensait que tout discours non jug illgal par un gouvernement serait bientt autoris sur Twitter.


Bien sr, Twitter modre dj aujourd'hui un large ventail de types de contenus interdits au-del de ce qui est considr comme illgal. Une liste fournie par Axios suggre que les politiques de modration qui pourraient tre annules incluent celles axes sur certains types de dsinformation, les deepfakes, l'usurpation d'identit, les attaques cibles, le contenu haineux, la violence graphique, l'automutilation, la manipulation de plateforme et autres.

Pendant ce temps, une touche plus lgre aux politiques de modration de contenu existantes de Twitter inquite dj les annonceurs, car elle pourrait permettre  davantage d'intimidation, de discours violents, de discours de haine, de dsinformation et d'autres contenus abusifs de gagner du terrain. Et s'il y a quelque chose que les annonceurs n'aiment pas, c'est que leur entreprise soit promue aux cts d'un contenu qui divise et est haineux.

Ils pourraient alors simplement dcider qu'atteindre la petite base d'utilisateurs de Twitter (du moins en comparaison avec les grandes enseignes de mdias sociaux comme Meta et TikTok) n'en vaut pas le risque. Twitter a termin son dernier trimestre avec 229 millions d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables ; Facebook compte  lui seul 1,96 milliard d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens.

Le dernier dossier dpos par Twitter auprs de la SEC reconnat que la perte des annonceurs est un risque possible.

Parmi les nombreux nouveaux risques lis  la nature transactionnelle de l'accord Musk -  l'instar du fait que la fusion pourrait tre retarde ou ne pas se clturer (ce dernier lment s'accompagne d'un impact financier d'un milliard de dollars sur Twitter, par exemple) - la socit a dclar qu'elle tait expose  de nouveaux risques lis  ses  relations commerciales, sa situation financire, ses rsultats d'exploitation, ses flux de trsorerie et ses activits , y compris  la poursuite des dpenses des annonceurs sur notre plateforme .

Comme la socit l'explique plus loin dans le dossier, elle continue de gnrer la  majorit substantielle de nos revenus de la publicit  et la perte des annonceurs pourrait nuire  l'entreprise. Elle note galement que si sa rputation auprs des annonceurs dclinait, elle pourrait tre moins comptitive.

 Nous pensons que notre capacit  rivaliser efficacement pour les dpenses des annonceurs dpend de nombreux facteurs... , a dclar Twitter, notamment  notre rputation et la force de notre marque par rapport  nos concurrents, y compris la perception des annonceurs sur la sant et la scurit de notre plateforme . Bien qu'il ne s'agisse pas ncessairement d'un nouveau risque pour Twitter, c'est en tout cas un risque que les annonceurs vont analyser plus attentivement lorsqu'ils vont tablir leurs budgets pour les mois  venir.

Les annonceurs de Twitter ont dj t effrays par la nouvelle de l'acquisition de Musk, ont indiqu des rapports.

Selon AdAge, la raction immdiate des annonceurs a t celle de l'anxit et de la confusion. Les marques ont commenc  contacter les agences pour les aider  comprendre et  se prparer, note le rapport, et un dirigeant d'agence a dclar que les annonceurs se prparaient  arrter de dpenser en publicit sur Twitter aprs le rachat de Musk si les choses semblaient progresser dans une direction indsirable.

Le Financial Times a galement rcemment rapport que Twitter avait envoy des e-mails rassurants aux annonceurs pour aider  apaiser ces craintes, mais les constructeurs automobiles taient particulirement soucieux de donner  Musk, qui dirige galement Tesla, un accs plus approfondi et un aperu de leurs programmes de marketing.

Bien que Musk ait de nombreuses ides pour rduire la dpendance de Twitter aux annonceurs quant  la gnration de revenus, aucune solution immdiate ne serait en mesure de maintenir l'entreprise financirement  flot au milieu d'un large exode d'annonceurs.

La capacit de Twitter  dvelopper sa base d'utilisateurs est lie  l'intrt des annonceurs pour la plateforme - un domaine dans lequel l'entreprise a toujours eu du mal. Et bien que Musk pense qu'un changement dans les politiques de modration du contenu de Twitter amnera beaucoup plus de personnes sur Twitter, il n'est pas encore clair de savoir si Twitter perdra galement des utilisateurs existants aprs la conclusion de l'accord. Il est possible que les utilisateurs existants suppriment leurs comptes ou diminuent leur engagement, ce qui pourrait avoir un impact sur la capacit de l'entreprise  augmenter la mtrique d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens dont ses annonceurs se soucient.

Et, dans le dossier, Twitter suggre que la croissance pourrait tre affecte si des comptes influents cessent de contribuer au contenu  une possibilit si Twitter devient un refuge pour les discours de haine est le sous-entendu ici. Les partenaires de contenu ne renouvelant pas leurs accords avec l'entreprise taient une autre proccupation possible.

Une grande partie de ce que Twitter prsente comme des risques, bien sr, sont ceux qui s'appliquent  toute entreprise faisant des affaires dans son secteur. Et pour l'instant, les annonceurs adoptent une attitude attentiste vis--vis du rseau social.

Cependant, la socit a galement reconnu une menace plus immdiate de dparts d'employs et une incapacit  recruter efficacement comme d'autres ramifications potentielles de la fusion, et a not que  les employs actuels pourraient tre distraits et leur productivit diminuer en consquence, en raison de l'incertitude concernant la fusion .

Musk a minimis toute inquitude concernant les dparts d'employs lorsqu'il s'est adress aux journalistes sur le tapis rouge lors du gala annuel du Met  New York, rappelant que  c'est un pays libre  et que :  Certainement, si quelqu'un ne se sent pas  l'aise avec a, il ira de son plein gr ailleurs. C'est trs bien .

Source : document Twitter dpos  la SEC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des inquitudes de Twitter ?

----------


## Madmac

> je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement. qu'est qui differencie un journal detenu par un milliairdaire et twitter qui va etre detenu par un autre millaraidaire.



Tu as mal compris mon commentaire: Moi aussi, j''en vois aucune. Alors quand on prtend qu'il va avoir un pouvoir exceptionnel de manipuler l'opinion publique. Comme si cela n'existe pas dj, je trouve cela totalement risible. On dirait que certain personne n'ont jamais entendu parler de Joseph Goebbels. Les propritaires de journeaux et les chanes de tlvision ne sont pas achet pour faire du profit, mais pour manipuler l'opinion publique. Le seul changement est que maintenant les ides de droite galement pourront s'exprimer. Et cela est rvolutionnaire dans le paysage. Vive le retour  la libert d'expression, dans sa forme la plus pure.

----------


## Madmac

> Les syndicats chez Tesla, par exemple?.


Je comprend les syndicats de le dtester, car ces employs ont d'ausi bonne condition de la comptition sans que le crime organis puisse collect de l'argent. Je comprend que cela les emmerde




> Les mdias sont sous le contrle du fric. Elle a bon dos la libert/rvolution. Sinon, "les gens", c'est comme les cons, on est toujours le con de quelqu'un.


Et on est toujours l'esclave de quelqu'un, mme ton patron doit baser des culs. Mais il le fait  un meileur prix.

----------


## Madmac

> "Dsinformation"
> 
> C'est vraiment le mot fourre-tout qui sert  dnoncer les choses avec lesquelles on n'est pas d'accord.
> Le Covid a prouv  quel point la lutte contre la "dsinformation" tait ridicule.
> 
> Je ne comprend pas ce dlire  criminaliser les conversations entres individus. Il y aura toujours des gens qui croiront que les reptiliens existent, que le rchauffement climatique est un hoax, que le gouvernement cache l'existence des ovnis ou que nous sommes jamais alls sur la Lune.
> Et il y aura toujours des gens pour prouver le contraire.
> Mais aujourd'hui, lutter contre la "dsinformation" est surtout un moyen cach pour lutter contre la libert d'expression.
> Le monde  bien chang pour que l'on considre "libert d'expression" comme un slogan et comme une doctrine qu'il faut craindre.


Il ne faut pas sans tonner, le monde est compos d'une majorit de gens stupides. Et les gens stupides acceptent d'tre trait comme des enfants. Et laissent les 'autre dcid pour eux ce qui peuvent lire ou entendre. Ils sont trop stupides pour raliser que tout finit par ce savoir. Et que la censure ne faire que ralentir la vrit. 

Et le pire est qu'ils pensent gnralement tre les plus intelligents.

Les gens stupides sont la pire plaie d'une socit. Quand on prend la peine d'y rflchir, on ralise qu'ils sont responsables de la majorit des lois liberticides. Par exemple, pourquoi a-t-on des limites de vitesse sur les autoroutes? Parce que les cons ne sont pas assez intelligents pour raliser par eux-mme que certaines conditions mtoriologiques affecte la vitesse  utiliser. Et si vous creusez le sujets, vous risquez de dvelopper une aversion pour les cons.

Vous croyez pas qu'ils sont les pires? On peut rform un criminel. Mais un con, est con pour la vie! Et la socit ne peut rien faire contre cela.

----------


## Madmac

> Mais pas assez pour rpondre en expliquant prcisment pourquoi l'article est bidon, CQFD.
> Le problme de la plupart des mdias sociaux, et Twitter en particulier, c'est que c'est 10 fois plus facile de propager de la merde que des bonnes informations.


Si les gens sont trop paresseux pour faire de recherches  partir de l'information. Le problme n'est pas dans le mdia, mais dans la faon de l'utiliser. Mais le problme actuel de Twitter est que la vrit tait souvent censure. Et elle l'tait souvent. Et cela favorise la propagation du mensonge.

 De toutes ma vie, je me souviens que des dbat sur une maladie est t aussi sujette  des tendances politiques. Il n'y avait aucune justification mdicale sur la censure sur l'ivermectine et l'hydroxychloroquine. Les deux ont une dangerosit comparable  de l'aspirine.En Inde et au Japon, ces mdicament est disponible en comptoir sans prescription. Et parce qu'ils ont t interdit, des gens en sont morts.

----------


## Madmac

> Je trouve cette idologie  gomtrie variable perturbante chez Elon Musk.


Il n'y a rien de variable dans sa position. Ces gens n'taient pas payer pour faire connatre leur opinions ou pour "duquer les masses". Ils taient pays pour empcher que la plateforme soit utilis d'une faon qui incite les crimes et empcher le cyber-harcelment. Et ils faisaient horriblement ce travail. S'ils font fuir les clients par leur agissements, ils sont inviter  prendre la porte. C'est parfaitement raisonnable.

----------


## Madmac

> Que pensez-vous des inquitudes de Twitter ?


C'est sr qu'il va perdre Disney ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> Si les gens sont trop paresseux pour faire de recherches  partir de l'information. Le problme n'est pas dans le mdia, mais dans la faon de l'utiliser.
> Mais le problme actuel de Twitter est que la vrit tait souvent censure. Et elle l'tait souvent. Et cela favorise la propagation du mensonge


Une solution bonne en thorie mais mauvaise en pratique est juste mauvaise. Votre analyse de Twitter est pour le coup trs partiale. Il ne faut pas confondre sa propre opinion avec la vrit.




> De toutes ma vie, je me souviens que des dbat sur une maladie est t aussi sujette  des tendances politiques.


C'est bien tout le problme. Le rseaux sociaux ont contribu  transformer une dcision technique qui fait peu de dbat auprs des scientifiques, en un dbat d'opinion bas sur des croyances. Les antivax et les soutiens de traitements non conventionnels sont ultra-minoritaires, auprs des personnes qui traitent habituellement le sujet, mais ils ont t rendus extrmement visible par les rseau sociaux.




> Il n'y avait aucune justification mdicale sur la censure sur l'ivermectine et l'hydroxychloroquine. Les deux ont une dangerosit comparable  de l'aspirine.En Inde et au Japon, ces mdicament est disponible en comptoir sans prescription. Et parce qu'ils ont t interdit, des gens en sont morts.


Il y avait une justification mdicale plutt vidente : ces mdicaments ne marchent pas pour le Covid. L encore, le fait que des personnes en sont morte, c'est juste votre opinion, il n'y a rien de scientifique qui semble corroborer a. Par contre des millions de gens qui prennent un mdicament (mme de l'aspirine) alors qu'il n'en ont pas besoin, a va sans aucun doute faire des morts.




> En passant, si vous pensez  un piquere de rappel, Les compagnie ont constat une augmentation de la mortalit de ....40%. Ils y a des politiciens qui ont imposer le vaccin, qui vont commencer  transpirer bientt.


J'aurais bien envie de vous demander vos source mais c'est tellement gros qu'a se niveau l a ne faut pas la peine. C'est un bon exemple du problme de la viralit des rseau sociaux, les gens ne prennent pas une demi seconde pour rflchir a la pertinence de ce qu'il entendent avant de partager une information qui leur plait. 
Prenez le temps de rflchir  comment qu'une hausse de 40% de mortalit aurait pu passer inaperue alors que le Covid qui  2% de mortalit  mis la plante sans dessus dessous?

----------


## Uther

> Il ne faut pas sans tonner, le monde est compos d'une majorit de gens stupides. Et les gens stupides acceptent d'tre trait comme des enfants. Et laissent les 'autre dcid pour eux ce qui peuvent lire ou entendre. Ils sont trop stupides pour raliser que tout finit par ce savoir. Et que la censure ne faire que ralentir la vrit.


Autre vision de la chose : mme pour les gens particulirement intelligents, il est impossible de tout savoir sur tout. Personne na le temps et/ou les comptences pour tout vrifier tout le temps. Avoir des sources qui privilgient ce qui fait consensus chez la majorit des gens comptents ne dispense certes pas de travail d'esprit critique, mais a reste une meilleure approche de la vrit que de choisir de croire ce qui nous plait.




> Et le pire est qu'ils pensent gnralement tre les plus intelligents.


Celui qui semble se voir comme une personne suprieurement intelligente ici, il me semble plutt que c'est vous qui malgr l'crasante majorit de preuves rassembles par des gens trs comptents mise a l'preuve des pairs, savez avec une tonnante assurance que la petite minorit qui refuse gnralement l'preuve de la contradiction scientifique,  raison. Attention, une minorit peut tout a fait avoir raison, mais avant de remplacer une procdure qui fonctionne plutt bien, il faut apporter des preuves solides, pas une opinion sur un article de blog qui voque des exprimentation dont le protocole est discutable ou des statistiques judicieusement slectionnes a postriori par des personnes qui ont une opinion  dfendre.




> Vous croyez pas qu'ils sont les pires? On peut rform un criminel. Mais un con, est con pour la vie! Et la socit ne peut rien faire contre cela.


Vous vous plaignez d'tre pris de haut, mais c'est vous qui traitez vos opposants de con, ce dont je me garderais, on est toujours le con d'un autre. 
Je me permet quand mme de relever de srieux biais dans la manire dont vous slectionnez vos informations. a n'a rien a voir avec le fait d'tre con, tout le monde est sujet  a. Mais je pense que vous gagneriez beaucoup  prendre le temps de questionner d'avantage le pourquoi vous choisissez de croire ou non telle ou telle information.

----------


## totozor

> Il n'y a rien de variable dans sa position. Ces gens n'taient pas payer pour faire connatre leur opinions ou pour "duquer les masses". Ils taient pays pour empcher que la plateforme soit utilis d'une faon qui incite les crimes et empcher le cyber-harcelment. Et ils faisaient horriblement ce travail. S'ils font fuir les clients par leur agissements, ils sont inviter  prendre la porte. C'est parfaitement raisonnable.


Ce n'est pas du tout l que je vois la gomtrie variable de son propos.
La gomtrie variable est de dire qu'il veut librer l'expression et en mme temps dit  ses futurs employs que s'ils ne sont pas d'accord, ils peuvent (se taire) et quitter l'entreprise. Que je perois comme un "Tais toi, tu as tort". Ce qui est un position tenable par un directeur d'entreprise mais paradoxale quand tu te prtends absolutiste de la libert d'expression.
C'est quand mme compliqu de dfendre la libert d'expression et de demander aux contradicteurs potentiels de quitter la salle.




> Il ne faut pas sans tonner, le monde est compos d'une majorit de gens stupides [...]
> Et le pire est qu'ils pensent gnralement tre les plus intelligents.
> Les gens stupides sont la pire plaie d'une socit. Quand on prend la peine d'y rflchir, on ralise qu'ils sont responsables de la majorit des lois liberticides.[...]
> Vous croyez pas qu'ils sont les pires? On peut rform un criminel. Mais un con, est con pour la vie! Et la socit ne peut rien faire contre cela.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le climat de ce commentaire mais j'ai l'impression que a s'applique assez bien  Elon Musk et a me fait srieusement peur parce qu'il a les moyen d'avoir plus raison que les autres.
Et que je penses que sa dfense de la libert d'expression va mener  des "lois liberticides"

----------


## BleAcheD

Je ne vois pas Elon Musk en sauveur comme certains, mais il est assez intressant de voir la position de certains mdias / personnalits vis--vis de la libert d'expression.

----------


## Madmac

> Une solution bonne en thorie mais mauvaise en pratique est juste mauvaise. Votre analyse de Twitter est pour le coup trs partiale. Il ne faut pas confondre sa propre opinion avec la vrit.


  Ce n'est pas moi qui a fait la remarque qu'en si peu de caractre, Twitter ne permet pas d'analyse approfondie. Donc il est donc rationel de chercher ailleurs pour approfondir le sujet.




> C'est bien tout le problme. Le rseaux sociaux ont contribu  transformer une dcision technique qui fait peu de dbat auprs des scientifiques, en un dbat d'opinion bas sur des croyances. Les antivax et les soutiens de traitements non conventionnels sont ultra-minoritaires, auprs des personnes qui traitent habituellement le sujet, mais ils ont t rendus extrmement visible par les rseau sociaux.


  Bien il semble que tu sois galement tomber dans le panneau. Les gens qui ont refus les vaccins ne sont pas des anti-vaccins, mais des gens qui refusent des cobayes pour des pharmaceutiques. Quand l'inventeur du vaccin vous dit qu'il est dangeureux et que le risque de mortalit n'est que de 0.4% pour les personnes ages et 0.1% pour l'ensemble, refuser le vaccin devient la dcision parfaitement rationnelle.




> La raison est plutt simple, a ne marche pas pour le Covid. L encore, le fait que des personnes en sont morte, c'est votre opinion, il n'y a rien qui semble corroborer a. Par contre des millions de gens qui prennent un mdicament (mme de l'aspirine) alors qu'il n'en ont pas besoin, a va sans aucun doute faire des morts.


 C'est un mensonge vhiculer par les mdias occidentaux, c'est avec cela que l'Inde et le Japon ont dsengorg leur hopitaux.  

. j'avais mieux mais Youtude a fait disparait les vidos. J'ai une vido qui dmontrait de Fauci et son organization avait trafiquer les rsultats des rapports des chercheurs. 

. La vido est une perle d'information, mais la preuve que tu rclame est dans ce rapport du dpartement de la dfense  0.39. Cette partie mrite une pause, car ta machoire risque de tomber. La vrit sur ce traitement tait connu depuis avril 2020.





> J'aurais bien envie de vous demander vos source mais c'est tellement gros qu'a se niveau l a ne faut pas la peine. C'est un bon exemple du problme de la viralit des rseau sociaux, les gens ne prennent pas une demi seconde pour rflchir a la pertinence de ce qu'il entendent avant de partager une information qui leur plait.


Pas de problme. Pour un truc aussi norme, je conserve toujours les liens







Regardez les maintenant, ce genres de vidos a tendance a disparatre sur youtube.




> Prenez le temps de rflchir  comment qu'une hausse de 40% de mortalit aurait pu passer inaperue alors que le Covid qui  2% de mortalit  mis la plante sans dessus dessous?


Ce n'est pas pass inaperu. Ce sont les mdia qui censurent l'information. Je viens de te soumettre deux preuves que les mdias cachent l'information. Une augmentation aussi importante ne peut-tre considre comme du bruit, statistiquement parlant.

----------


## Madmac

> Autre vision de la chose : mme pour les gens particulirement intelligents, il est impossible de tout savoir sur tout. Personne na le temps et/ou les comptences pour tout vrifier tout le temps. Avoir des sources qui privilgient ce qui fait consensus chez la majorit des gens comptents ne dispense certes pas de travail d'esprit critique, mais a reste une meilleure approche de la vrit que de choisir de croire ce qui nous plait.


Bingo, parce qu'ils n'ont pas le temps! Mais s'il prennent le temps, ils peuvent acqurir l'information. J'ai normment rduit le temps que je passe devant mon tlviseur. Et quand on prend cette dcision, on finit par avoir du temps libre. J'imagine que vous avez commencer  raliser que pour l'information de qualit, il faut regard ailleurs que sur votre tlviseur.




> Celui qui semble se voir comme une personne suprieurement intelligente ici,


J'ai appris trs jeune que mentionner mon QI, ne me causait que des emmerdements de toute sorte. Alors je ne ferais pas. Mais comme disent les Anglais, la preuve est dans le pouding. J'ai pris mes informations, j'ai refuser le vaccin, j'ai attraper Covid. Et je suis maintenant parfaitement immunis. Et je n'ai pas de problmes cardiaques. Et je n'ai pas  m'inquit des effets secondaires du vaccin ( Certain chercheurs commencent  croire que le vaccin endommage galement le systme immunitaire, ce n'est pas confirm, mais ...)




> il me semble plutt que c'est vous qui malgr l'crasante majorit de preuves rassembles par des gens trs comptents mise a l'preuve des pairs, savez avec une tonnante assurance que la petite minorit qui refuse gnralement l'preuve de la contradiction scientifique,  raison.


La science n'est pas un processus dmocratique. Mais comme j'ai dcouvert trs rapidement une entrevue du dr Malone ( l'poque, les mdias parlaient de soupes de chauve-souris). J'ai vite ralis que les mdias nous enfumaient. Et trs rapidement, les mensonges de Fauci lui ont pter au visage. Je te rappelle qu'il avait ridiculiser Trumps sur l'origine du virus (wuhan), Alors qu'il avait financ la recherche. Je me fous DES chercheurs. La qualit est plus importante que la quantit. Et en science, la vrit commence toujours par tre accept par une minorit. On n'a qu' penser  Darwin pour s'en assurer. La seule opinion qui compte  mes yeux, c'est celle du plus grand spcialiste dans ce domaine: L'inventeur du vaccin! La majorit, elle croit encore  la virtue du vaccin. Et je te rappelle qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, la majorit croyait que les variantes taient causes par les non-vaccins. Je ne mprise pas, je constate. 

Et toute cette situation sent le soufre.  l'exception du SIDA, les virus n'entrent jamais dans le noyau. Ce type de vaccin a t developp pour lutter contre le SIDA. Et comme par hasard, le virus de Wuhan a les mmes particularits que le virus du SIDA (utilis le noyeau pour sa reproduction). Qui a t ridiculis par le pass pour son chec  combattre le SIDA?: Fauci! Qui a financ le virus?: Fauci !  Bonjour conflit d'intrt, mais les mdias n'ont jamais cess de le trait comme la rfrence sur le sujet. Et censurait le dr. Malone.




> Attention, une minorit peut tout a fait avoir raison, mais avant de remplacer une procdure qui fonctionne plutt bien, il faut apporter des preuves solides, pas une opinion sur un article de blog qui voque des exprimentation dont le protocole est discutable ou des statistiques judicieusement slectionnes a postriori par des personnes qui ont une opinion  dfendre.


Y a quelque chose qui a bien fonctionn avec les approches occidentales? Pas les masques, pas le confinement, le remizir prescrit par OMS tuait les patients et surtout pas le vaccin. En gnral, un vaccin qui fonctionne vous protge pour au moins dix ans . Remercier votre systme immunitaire, car c'est lui seul qui vous a sauv. Et les communauts Amish qui ont refus les vaccins et le confinement. Et ont un taux de mortalit comparable au non-vaccin ... Mais leurs entreprises n'ont pas cess de fonctionner. Et leur enfant n'ont pas pris deux ans de retard dans leur ducation.




> Vous vous plaignez d'tre pris de haut, mais c'est vous qui traitez vos opposants de con, ce dont je me garderais, on est toujours le con d'un autre. 
> Je me permet quand mme de relever de srieux biais dans la manire dont vous slectionnez vos informations. a n'a rien a voir avec le fait d'tre con, tout le monde est sujet  a. Mais je pense que vous gagneriez beaucoup  prendre le temps de questionner d'avantage le pourquoi vous choisissez de croire ou non telle ou telle information.


Bien sur j'ai des biais. Mais quand l'information n'est pas dtruite, je peux prsent les rfrences sur mes sources d'information. Donc je n'nonce pas des opinions, mais je rvle des faits.

Je ne les traite pas de con. Mais lorsque l'on accepte d'tre trait comme un enfant et que l'on est assez malin pour programmer. Est-ce que ce n'est pas de la connerie? Factuellement, lorsque qu'un censeur dcide pour vous ce que vous pouvez voir ou entendre. N'est-ce pas accepter de l'enfantilisation? Sur quel base, un discour est haineux? Discussion sur le quotient intellectuel. Discour haineux. Dbat sur les vertue de l'immigration. Discour haineux. Sur l'Origine de l'Humanit. Discour haineux, critique sur la religion. Discour haineux. Et la liste devient toujours plus longue. Accepter de vivre avec des oeillres, ce n'est certainement pas un reflxe de personne intelligente. Cela va  l'encontre de la curieusit scientifique.

Une opinion diffrente de la mienne ne me traumatise pas, ni me cause des trouble mentales. Alors je suppose que se doit tre le cas pour tous les gens normaux. En passant mon commentaire sur les idiots n'est pas que de moi:




> "La thorie de la stupidit de Bonhoeffer explique parfaitement le monde"
> Voici pour changer la traduction d'un article trs srieux, mais nanmoins passionnant :
> "Le phnomne qui est  l'origine de tous les problmes."
> 
>  La btise est un ennemi du bien plus dangereux que le mal , a crit Dietrich Bonhoeffer, un thologien allemand. crivant cette phrase dix ans aprs l'accession d'Adolf Hitler au pouvoir suprme, ces mots refltaient de dures leons trempes de sang. Bonhoeffer faisait partie d'un petit cercle de rsistance au dictateur en Allemagne, risquant sa vie pour un idal.
> 
> C'tait une priode sombre dans sa patrie. La guerre totale avait englouti le monde et un rgime totalitaire contrlait le pays. Bonhoeffer s'est demand comment cela s'tait produit. Il rflchit  la nature du mal, mais arriva  la conclusion que ce n'tait pas le mal lui-mme qui tait l'ennemi le plus dangereux du bien. C'tait plutt de la btise .
> 
> Car vous pouvez lutter contre le mal. Vous pouvez l'exposer. Le mal rend les gens mal  l'aise. Comme Bonhoeffer a continu,  le mal porte en lui les germes de sa propre destruction . Pour viter la malveillance volontaire, vous pouvez toujours riger des barrires pour arrter sa propagation. Contre la btise vous tes sans dfense.
> ...


Le constat est toujours valable. On a qu' penser  l'pisode ou des parties de quartier brulaient au USA, parce qu'un noir tait mort d'overdose, pendant une arrestation.

----------


## Madmac

> Ce n'est pas du tout l que je vois la gomtrie variable de son propos.
> La gomtrie variable est de dire qu'il veut librer l'expression et en mme temps dit  ses futurs employs que s'ils ne sont pas d'accord, ils peuvent (se taire) et quitter l'entreprise. Que je perois comme un "Tais toi, tu as tort". Ce qui est un position tenable par un directeur d'entreprise mais paradoxale quand tu te prtends absolutiste de la libert d'expression.
> C'est quand mme compliqu de dfendre la libert d'expression et de demander aux contradicteurs potentiels de quitter la salle.


Est-ce qu'il les empche de s'exprimer sur le site? Non. Il refuse simplement de les payer pour le faire!  Trump n'a jamais fait quoi que ce soit qui justifiait son bannissement. Il ne faisait que dire des vrits drangeantes. Et en dpit des multiples attaques des Dmocrates, la justice l'a toujours exonr. Et c'est que qui arrivait galement  tous ceux qui avait des vrit drangeantes sur ce site. Et Twitter mourrait  petit feu pour cette raison. Certain d'entre eux, ce sont mme vanter qu'ils allaient saboter le site sur TikTok.

Et puisque l'on aborde le volet de la justice. Il n'est pas impossible que Twitter ait  payer une fortune pour diffamation, a cause de ces fanatiques. Carl Rittenhouse constamment a t diffam sur ce site, avec la bndiction de ces modrateurs. La diffamation a dj cout une petite fortune  CNN. Et il n'a mme pas eu  aller en justice. Les menacs  suffit  les faire payer. Alors on peut s'attendre avec ce prcdent qu'il rcolte de l'argent de tous ces dtracteurs.




> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le climat de ce commentaire mais j'ai l'impression que a s'applique assez bien  Elon Musk et a me fait srieusement peur parce qu'il a les moyen d'avoir plus raison que les autres.
> Et que je penses que sa dfense de la libert d'expression va mener  des "lois liberticides"


Ne blamer pas Musk. Blamer votre constitution pour ce problme.

----------


## Bruno

*Larry Ellison, cofondateur d'Oracle, aurait vers un milliard de dollars pour le rachat de Twitter par Musk,* 
*Le chef de Tesla continue de dployer des efforts considrables pour obtenir des soutiens*

*Elon Musk a lev 7,14 milliards de dollars de fonds pour son rachat de Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars auprs d'investisseurs tels que le cofondateur d'Oracle Larry Ellison, la bourse de cryptomonnaies Binance et les socits de gestion d'actifs Fidelity, Brookfield et Sequoia Capital et du fonds souverain du Qatar. Musk espre galement que l'ancien PDG de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, participera  l'opration.*

L'homme le plus riche du monde peut valoir environ 250 milliards de dollars sur le papier, mais il a encore besoin d'un peu plus d'aide de la part des investisseurs pour obtenir suffisamment d'argent pour racheter le site de microblogging sur le thme des oiseaux. Le mois dernier, le conseil d'administration de Twitter a accept l'offre de Musk de privatiser le site  54,20 dollars par action, soit une transaction de 44 milliards de dollars. Le supremo de SpaceX a promis d'assurer lui-mme 21 milliards de dollars, tandis que les 25,5 milliards restants seront financs par Morgan Stanley, Bank of America, Barclays et d'autres, via un financement par emprunt.


La semaine dernire, Musk a vendu pour 8,4 milliards de dollars de ses propres actions Tesla, ce qui a entran une chute temporaire de 12 % du cours de l'action. Aujourd'hui, il a rassembl 7,1 milliards de dollars supplmentaires auprs de 18 investisseurs, allant de socits de capital-risque et de gestionnaires d'actifs  des fonds privs et  une bourse de cryptomonnaies, selon un document dpos jeudi auprs de la SEC.

Le chef de Tesla a dploy des efforts considrables pour obtenir des soutiens extrieurs afin de se joindre  son offre audacieuse pour la plateforme de rseaux sociaux, mme si les socits de capital-investissement traditionnelles impliques dans les rachats par endettement ont largement vit la transaction.

L'opration transformerait Musk, qui se proclame  absolutiste de la libert d'expression  et compte prs de 91 millions d'adeptes sur le site, en un baron des mdias sociaux contrlant la manire dont des millions de personnes obtiennent des informations.

Les trois principaux investisseurs sont le Lawrence J. Ellison Revocable Trust de Larry Ellison, le fonds de capital-investissement du cofondateur d'Oracle, qui a promis 1 milliard de dollars, Sequoia Capital, qui a investi 800 millions de dollars, et Vy Capital, qui a investi 700 millions de dollars. Musk a dclar avoir reu les lettres d'engagement de chaque investisseur le 4 mai. On dit que le magnat des bases de donnes Ellison vaut environ 100 milliards de dollars.

L'action de Twitter a augment de prs de 2 % dans les changes de prmarch pour dpasser 50 dollars jeudi. Mais le cours de l'action est rest constamment infrieur  l'offre de 54,20 dollars par action faite par Musk, les investisseurs craignant qu'il ne soit pas en mesure de conclure l'opration. L'entrepreneur devrait payer 1 milliard de dollars s'il abandonne la transaction.


En outre, Musk a conclu un accord avec un investisseur existant de Twitter, le prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, qui a accept de ne pas vendre ses actions Twitter. Le milliardaire saoudien avait initialement dnonc l'accord, mais il a dclar aujourd'hui que Musk et lui taient dsormais amis et qu'il conservait ses actions Twitter.

Elon Musk a souvent parl de son dsir de faire de Twitter un havre de libert d'expression pour tous.  tant donn qu'en Arabie saoudite, une publication sur les mdias sociaux critiquant le Coran peut vous valoir cinq ans de prison et 1 000 coups de fouet, nous sommes certains que la grande gueule d'Internet et son ami le prince Alwaleed auront beaucoup de choses  se dire au cours de leur passionnant voyage pour crer ce nouveau Twitter. , dclare un analyste.

L'offre de Musk pour racheter Twitter n'est pas une affaire rgle, puisqu'elle doit tre approuve par les actionnaires et les rgulateurs. Nanmoins, il rflchit dj aux moyens de bouleverser la structure et la gestion de l'entreprise, ainsi qu'aux fonctionnalits  ajouter et aux nouveaux moyens de montiser les tweets.

La rumeur veut que Musk veuille renvoyer le PDG Parag Agrawal, qui devrait rester jusqu' ce que l'accord soit finalis. Il semble toutefois que le milliardaire de l'automobile n'ait pas le parfait remplaant en tte, et qu'il fera donc office de PDG temporaire jusqu' ce que la bonne personne se prsente, rapporte CNBC.  Une fois l'accord conclu, nous ne savons pas dans quelle direction la plateforme va aller , aurait dclar Agrawal au personnel lors d'une runion de l'entreprise le mois dernier.

Musk a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait dployer un systme de paiement en cryptomonnaies et que Twitter dpende moins de la publicit pour gagner de l'argent, ce qui pourrait galement signifier que les organisations et les gouvernements paient pour utiliser le site. Il souhaite galement que le service de messagerie directe de la plateforme prenne en charge le chiffrement de bout en bout et que la modration du contenu soit moins stricte. Tout cela sera fait dans l'esprit d'essayer de rendre Twitter public d'ici trois ans.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, les licences Oracle suivront-elles ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suggre de facturer aux gouvernements et aux entreprises de  lgers frais  pour utiliser Twitter, prcisant que  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a vendu pour environ 8,5 Mds $ d'actions Tesla dans les jours qui ont suivi l'accord de rachat de Twitter, il souhaiterait embaucher un nouveau PDG pour Twitter

----------


## Uther

> Bien il semble que tu sois galement tomber dans le panneau. Les gens qui ont refus les vaccins ne sont pas des anti-vaccins, mais des gens qui refusent des cobayes pour des pharmaceutiques. Quand l'inventeur du vaccin vous dit qu'il est dangeureux et que le risque de mortalit n'est que de 0.4% pour les personnes ages et 0.1% pour l'ensemble, refuser le vaccin devient la dcision parfaitement rationnelle.


Le vaccin du Covid n'a pas un inventeur en particulier, c'est des quipe entires . Je suppose que ce dont vous parlez, c'est une interview que j'avais vue d'un des premiers chercheurs qui  travaill sur l'ARN Messager il y a des annes et qui n'a pas du tout particip a l'laboration des vaccins. De ce que j'avais vu il n'y a rien dans cette interview qui puisse apporter de concret au sujet. 




> C'est un mensonge vhiculer par les mdias occidentaux[...]


Des vidos non sources et donc non vrifiable, a n'est absolument pas des preuves. C'est facile de prtendre dtenir des documents qui sont en fait bidon. Si YouTube est votre rfrence, voici une vido qui le prouve : 

Une vido YouTube ne prouve absolument rien en soi,  moins qu'elle ne fournisse des rfrences vrifiables. 
L'avantage des vraies sources scientifique, c'est qu'elles ont normalement un protocole vrifiable et revue par un minimum de pairs (sauf si elles viennent d'un torchon o n'importe qui qui paye peut publier). C'est pas une garantie parfaite mais c'est dj un bon dbut. 




> Bingo, parce qu'ils n'ont pas le temps! Mais s'il prennent le temps, ils peuvent acqurir l'information. J'ai normment rduit le temps que je passe devant mon tlviseur. Et quand on prend cette dcision, on finit par avoir du temps libre. J'imagine que vous avez commencer  raliser que pour l'information de qualit, il faut regard ailleurs que sur votre tlviseur.


En effet la tlvision n'est certainement pas le meilleur moyen pour avoir une vision claire du monde qui nous entoure, mais a ne veut pas dire non plus que tout ce que l'on peu trouver par d'autre moyens l'est. 
Personne n'a le temps d'tre un expert sur tout et sur internet on trouve beaucoup de pseudo experts qui parce qu'ils ont lu quelques articles sur un sujet, dont ils sont incapable dapprcier la qualit relle, s'imaginent qu'ils comprennent un sujet. 




> J'ai appris trs jeune que mentionner mon QI, ne me causait que des emmerdements de toute sorte. Alors je ne ferais pas.


Mais vous essayez quand mme de le glisser avec la subtilit d'un lphant au passage. Sachez que le QI ne mesure que la capacit a rsoudre certains types de problmes de logique, absolument pas celle d'obtenir de bonnes dductions pratiques, les personnes avec un haut QI ont tout autant tendance  s'enfermer dans des biais de raisonnement que les autre, voire plus. Ce qui permet d'avoir de meilleurs efficacit dans ses prdictions, c'est une certaine humilit et de russir a s'abstraire des idologies, bref tout le contraire de ce que pousse les rseaux sociaux a la Twitter qui clivent normment les opinions. 




> Mais comme disent les Anglais, la preuve est dans le pouding. J'ai pris mes informations, j'ai refuser le vaccin, j'ai attraper Covid. Et je suis maintenant parfaitement immunis. Et je n'ai pas de problmes cardiaques. Et je n'ai pas  m'inquit des effets secondaires du vaccin ( Certain chercheurs commencent  croire que le vaccin endommage galement le systme immunitaire, ce n'est pas confirm, mais ...)


Et moi avant le Covid j'tais  risque de problmes cardiaques, j'ai t vaccin et toutes mes analyse sont bonnes au dernier contrle mdical. Je peux donc en conclure selon votre mthode exprimentale que le vaccin non seulement ne cause pas de problme cardiaque mais les guris ! 
Ou alors je suis raisonnable et prend en compte que a peut aussi arriver sans vaccin et je prfre me fier aux tudes srieuses qui permettent de limiter le facteur chance et les mauvaises corrlations.




> La science n'est pas un processus dmocratique.


En effet elle s'appuie sur des donnes vrifiables et pas des opinions.




> Mais comme j'ai dcouvert trs rapidement une entrevue du dr Malone ( l'poque, les mdias parlaient de soupes de chauve-souris). J'ai vite ralis que les mdias nous enfumaient. Et trs rapidement, les mensonges de Fauci lui ont pter au visage. Je te rappelle qu'il avait ridiculiser Trumps sur l'origine du virus (wuhan), Alors qu'il avait financ la recherche. Je me fous DES chercheurs. La qualit est plus importante que la quantit.


Je ne connais pas prcisment les cas que vous citez, au vu de votre historique je ne suis pas confiant, mais mme a supposer que les problme que vous citez existent, a ne veut pas dire pour autant que l'on peut se permettre de rejeter sans raison tout un corpus scientifique qui dans l'ensemble marche plutt bien et encore moins qu'on peut se permettre de dcrter vrai ce qui nous arrange avec encore moins de donnes probantes. 




> Et en science, la vrit commence toujours par tre accept par une minorit. On n'a qu' penser  Darwin pour s'en assurer. La seule opinion qui compte  mes yeux, c'est celle du plus grand spcialiste dans ce domaine: L'inventeur du vaccin! La majorit, elle croit encore  la virtue du vaccin. Et je te rappelle qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, la majorit croyait que les variantes taient causes par les non-vaccins. Je ne mprise pas, je constate.


Non ! Lcrasante majorit des dcouvertes scientifiques se fait sans controverses, c'est juste que l'on entend surtout parler de celles qui en ont caus. Et si Darwin a eu beaucoup de problme, c'est surtout lis aux gens qui faisaient valoir des opinions plutt que les donnes scientifiques.




> Et toute cette situation sent le soufre.  l'exception du SIDA, les virus n'entrent jamais dans le noyau. Ce type de vaccin a t developp pour lutter contre le SIDA. Et comme par hasard, le virus de Wuhan a les mmes particularits que le virus du SIDA (utilis le noyeau pour sa reproduction). Qui a t ridiculis par le pass pour son chec  combattre le SIDA?: Fauci! Qui a financ le virus?: Fauci !  Bonjour conflit d'intrt, mais les mdias n'ont jamais cess de le trait comme la rfrence sur le sujet. Et censurait le dr. Malone.


Outre les conneries au niveau mdical, le but n'est pas de chercher s'il y a un complot  la cration du virus mais de savoir si des mdicaments sont efficaces ou pas. Et pour a il faut suivre des protocoles et pas dcrter au doigt mouill en fonction de nos envies ce qui marche ou non.




> Y a quelque chose qui a bien fonctionn avec les approches occidentales? Pas les masques, pas le confinement, le remizir prescrit par OMS tuait les patients et surtout pas le vaccin. En gnral, un vaccin qui fonctionne vous protge pour au moins dix ans . Remercier votre systme immunitaire, car c'est lui seul qui vous a sauv. Et les communauts Amish qui ont refus les vaccins et le confinement. Et ont un taux de mortalit comparable au non-vaccin ... Mais leurs entreprises n'ont pas cess de fonctionner. Et leur enfant n'ont pas pris deux ans de retard dans leur ducation.


Que de btises : les masques, le confinement et les vaccins ne sont pas parfaits et n'ont jamais prtendu l'tre mais le fait qu'il limitent la propagation et/ou la ltalit du covid est avr. Le Remizir n'a pas t prescrit par l'OMS, elle a juste lanc des tudes dessus qui n'ont pas dur bien longtemps car elles ont vite fait ressortir qu'il ne valait pas mieux que la chloroquine.




> Accepter de vivre avec des illres, ce n'est certainement pas un rflexe de personne intelligente. Cela va  l'encontre de la curiosit scientifique.


Ce n'est certainement pas moi qui vais m'opposer a la curiosit scientifique, et c'est en la poussant assez qu'on ne se rend compte de l'ampleur de ce que l'on ne sait pas et que l'on apprend un minimum de modestie et a n'a rien a voir avec vire avec de illres, c'est tout le contraire. 
Le fait est que une vie humaine a temps plein ne suffit pas a connaitre l'tat de la science complet sur un seul domaine, donc il y a forcment des raccourcis a prendre, personne ne peut humainement analyser la pertinence de tout le contenu, on est oblig de faire un minimum confiance a des tiers pour filtrer au moins ce qui est factuellement faux. Et le systme de revue par les pair mis en place par le milieu scientifique est autrement plus sr dans ce domaine que de prendre sans recul des articles de blog relays par Twitter ou des vido YouTube, pousss par des algorithmes qui ne tiennent pas compte de la pertinence et au contraire poussent les contenus viraux au dpriment de la qualit.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk financera son contrat Twitter avec de l'argent provenant de pays qui rpriment la libert d'expression,*
*le prince saoudien Alwaleed bin Talal a dclar qu'il avait hte de rejoindre son  nouvel ami  Musk lors de son voyage*

*Quand Elon Musk a annonc son offre d'achat de Twitter le mois dernier, il a dit qu'il voulait faire du rseau social un phare pour la libert d'expression. Mais alors que Musk se dmne pour rassembler le financement de l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars, le milliardaire prvoit galement d'accepter le financement de l'accord de deux pays qui ont historiquement restreint la libert d'expression : l'Arabie saoudite et le Qatar.*

La semaine dernire, Musk a vendu pour 8,4 milliards de dollars de ses propres actions Tesla, ce qui a entran une chute temporaire de 12 % du cours de l'action. Aujourd'hui, il a rassembl 7,1 milliards de dollars supplmentaires auprs de 18 investisseurs, allant de socits de capital-risque et de gestionnaires d'actifs  des fonds privs et  une bourse de cryptomonnaies, selon un document dpos jeudi auprs de la SEC.

Le chef de Tesla a dploy des efforts considrables pour obtenir des soutiens extrieurs afin de se joindre  son offre audacieuse pour la plateforme de rseaux sociaux, mme si les socits de capital-investissement traditionnelles impliques dans les rachats par endettement ont largement vit la transaction.

L'opration transformerait Musk, qui se proclame  absolutiste de la libert d'expression  et compte prs de 91 millions d'adeptes sur le site, en un baron des mdias sociaux contrlant la manire dont des millions de personnes obtiennent des informations.

Jeudi, un dossier dpos auprs de la SEC a rvl de nouveaux financiers pour le plan de rachat de Musk, qui incluent le prince saoudien Alwaleed bin Talal et le fonds souverain du Qatar. Les deux pays imposent une censure svre pour touffer la dissidence : une loi qatarienne stipule que la diffusion  d'actualits fausses ou malveillantes  peut entraner une peine de prison de cinq ans, tandis qu'en Arabie saoudite, les dtracteurs du gouvernement ont t arrts et mme assassins. L'Arabie saoudite se classe au 166e rang sur 180 au classement mondial de la libert de la presse, tandis que le Qatar se classe au 119e rang, selon l'indice de Reporters sans frontires.

La nouvelle mthodologie dfinit la libert de la presse comme  la possibilit effective pour les journalistes, en tant qu'individus et en tant que groupes, de slectionner, produire et diffuser des actualits et des informations dans l'intrt public, indpendamment de toute ingrence politique, conomique, juridique et sociale, et sans menace pour leur scurit physique et mentale . Afin de rendre compte de la complexit de la libert de la presse, cinq nouveaux indicateurs sont dsormais utiliss pour compiler l'Index : le contexte politique, le cadre juridique, le contexte conomique, le contexte socioculturel et la scurit.

Les pays avec le plus grand indice de libert de la presse sont : 
la Norvge ;le Danemark ;la Sude ;l'Estonie ;la Finlande ;l'Irlande ;le Portugal ;le Costa Rica ;la Lituanie ;le Liechtenstein.
Notons que la France occupe la 26e place, une amlioration par rapport  l'anne antrieure o elle occupait la 34e place bien que son indice n'ait pas subit une grande variation (77,40/100 en 2021 contre 78,53/100 en 2022). Reporters sans frontires note que  Le cadre lgislatif et rglementaire favorise la libert de la presse et l'indpendance ditoriale, mais les mcanismes de lutte contre les conflits d'intrts dans les mdias sont insuffisants, inadapts et dpasss. En rponse aux violences policires, un nouvel ensemble de rglementations pour le maintien de l'ordre dans les manifestations a t adopt, qui tient davantage compte des droits des journalistes. Mais les reporters ont galement t la cible de nombreuses attaques physiques de la part des manifestants . 

Le prince Alwaleed a crit sur Twitter que la _Kingdom Holding Company_, une socit d'investissement qu'il contrle, renouvellerait son investissement actuel de 1,9 milliard de dollars dans Twitter pour rejoindre Musk dans  ce voyage passionnant  :  C'tait super de communiquer avec vous mon "nouvel" ami Elon Musk. Je crois que vous serez un excellent leader pour que Twitter propulse et maximise son grand potentiel. Kingdom KHC et moi sommes impatients de dployer nos ~ 1,9 milliard de dollars sur le "nouveau" Twitter et de vous rejoindre dans ce voyage passionnant .


Cette dcision intervient aprs qu'Alwaleed a rejet le plan de Musk dans un tweet le mois dernier, affirmant que l'offre du PDG de Tesla ne se rapprochait pas de la  valeur intrinsque  de l'entreprise. KHC est partie prenante de Twitter depuis 2011 :  Je ne crois pas que l'offre propose par Elon Musk (54,20 $) se rapproche de la valeur intrinsque de Twitter compte tenu de ses perspectives de croissance. tant l'un des actionnaires les plus importants et  long terme de Twitter, Kingdom KHC et moi rejetons cette offre .


Musk a rpondu en posant des questions sur la taille de la participation du Royaume dans Twitter, ainsi que sur les opinions du pays sur la  libert d'expression journalistique  :  Intressant. J'ai juste deux questions, si vous me le permettez. Quelle part de Twitter le Royaume possde-t-il, directement et indirectement ? Quel est le point de vue du Royaume sur la libert d'expression des journalistes ? 


L'Arabie saoudite a t frquemment critique pour la censure et les violations des droits de l'homme, notamment le meurtre en 2018 du journaliste du Washington Post Jamal Khashoggi. Le gouvernement saoudien a ni toute implication de ses dirigeants.

Le prince n'a pas rpondu publiquement aux questions de Musk, mais dans son tweet de jeudi, il a qualifi Musk de  "nouvel" ami  et  d'excellent leader .

Le fonds souverain du Qatar contribuera galement  hauteur de 375 millions de dollars  l'accord de rachat de Musk. En 2020, le pays a promulgu une loi qui menace d'emprisonner  quiconque diffuse, publie ou republie des rumeurs, des dclarations ou des actualits fausses ou biaises, ou de la propagande incendiaire, dans le pays ou  l'tranger, dans l'intention de nuire aux intrts nationaux, d'agiter l'opinion publique ou porter atteinte au systme social ou au systme public de l'tat .

L'anne dernire, le gouvernement a arrt sept personnes pour avoir utilis les mdias sociaux  pour diffuser de fausses nouvelles  lors de ses lections. Le pays a galement une histoire de suppression de la libert d'expression. En 2012, un pote qatari a t condamn  15 ans de prison aprs avoir rcit un pome critiquant le gouvernement.


Lorsque la loi de 2020 a t promulgue, Amnesty International l'a qualifie de  nouveau coup dur port  la libert d'expression dans le pays  et a dclar qu'il s'agissait  d'une violation flagrante du droit international des droits humains . Musk a dclar qu'il souhaitait garantir la libert d'expression sur Twitter tant qu'il ne viole pas la lgislation locale. L'implication financire du Qatar le place donc dans une position potentiellement prcaire.

Le financement et les conflits d'intrts qu'il cre soulignent la difficult  laquelle Musk sera confront alors qu'il tente de mettre en uvre sa vision pour Twitter. Musk a dclar le mois dernier qu'il considrait la plateforme comme une place publique numrique.  Mon fort sentiment intuitif est qu'il est extrmement important pour l'avenir de la civilisation d'avoir une plateforme publique de confiance maximale et largement inclusive pour l'avenir de la civilisation , a-t-il dclar.

 tant donn qu'en Arabie saoudite, une publication sur les mdias sociaux critiquant le Coran peut vous valoir cinq ans de prison et 1 000 coups de fouet, nous sommes certains que la grande gueule d'Internet et son ami le prince Alwaleed auront beaucoup de choses  se dire au cours de leur passionnant voyage pour crer ce nouveau Twitter. , dclare un analyste.

Parmi les autres investisseurs figurent Lawrence J. Ellison Revocable Trust de Larry Ellison, le fonds de capital-investissement du cofondateur d'Oracle, qui a promis 1 milliard de dollars, Sequoia Capital, qui a investi 800 millions de dollars, et Vy Capital, qui a investi 700 millions de dollars. Musk a dclar avoir reu les lettres d'engagement de chaque investisseur le 4 mai. 

L'offre de Musk pour racheter Twitter n'est pas une affaire rgle, puisqu'elle doit tre approuve par les actionnaires et les rgulateurs. Nanmoins, il rflchit dj aux moyens de modifier la structure et la gestion de l'entreprise, ainsi qu'aux fonctionnalits  ajouter et aux nouveaux moyens de montiser les tweets.

Musk prvoit entre autres de se sparer du PDG Parag Agrawal, qui devrait rester jusqu' ce que l'accord soit finalis. Il semble toutefois que le milliardaire de l'automobile n'ait pas le parfait remplaant en tte, et qu'il fera donc office de PDG temporaire jusqu' ce que la bonne personne se prsente, rapporte CNBC.  Une fois l'accord conclu, nous ne savons pas dans quelle direction la plateforme va aller , a dclar Agrawal au personnel lors d'une runion de l'entreprise le mois dernier.

Musk a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait dployer un systme de paiement en cryptomonnaies et que Twitter dpende moins de la publicit pour gagner de l'argent. Il a galement propos que les organisations et les gouvernements paient pour utiliser le site, prcisant que Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels. 

Faire payer les gouvernements et les entreprises pour tweeter est plus simple, mais toujours dlicat  mettre en uvre. Par exemple, quelle doit tre la taille d'une entreprise avant que vous la facturiez pour utiliser Twitter ? Vous ne voulez probablement pas que The Coca-Cola Company paie le mme tarif qu'une brasserie locale, par exemple. Mais sinon, comment faites-vous la diffrence ? valuez-vous les frais en fonction du nombre d'abonns (qui peut ne pas reflter la taille d'une entreprise), ou des revenus (qui ncessiteraient une validation), ou autre chose ? Et combien facturez-vous, mme sur un systme  plusieurs niveaux ? Demandez trop et vous repousserez les gens, ce qui rduira l'effet de rseau qui donne aux mdias sociaux une grande partie de sa valeur en premier lieu. Trop peu et cela ne fera aucune diffrence pour vos revenus. Et ainsi de suite. Ce ne sont pas des questions insolubles, mais elles ne sont pas aussi simples non plus.

Elon Musk souhaite galement que le service de messagerie directe de la plateforme prenne en charge le chiffrement de bout en bout et que la modration du contenu soit moins stricte. 

Sources : SEC, Reporters sans frontires, prince Alwaleed (1, 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide d'accepter de l'argent des entits provenant de pays qui rpriment la libert d'expression lorsqu'Elon Musk s'rige en champion de la libert d'expression et veut en faire un mantra sur Twitter ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suggre de facturer aux gouvernements et aux entreprises de  lgers frais  pour utiliser Twitter, prcisant que  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels 
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a vendu pour environ 8,5 Mds $ d'actions Tesla dans les jours qui ont suivi l'accord de rachat de Twitter, il souhaiterait embaucher un nouveau PDG pour Twitter

----------


## escartefigue

@Madmac : on trouve sur le net comme dans la presse crite toutes sortes d'informations, souvent srieuses, documentes, vrifies, mais parfois malheureusement beaucoup plus fantaisistes.
Pour faire la part des choses, il convient de vrifier quelles sont les sources.
Dans le domaine scientifique, on distingue les publications soumises  comit de lecture de celles qui ne le sont pas. 
Or, parmi toutes les rumeurs que vous relayez, soit elles n'manent pas de scientifiques,  soit elles ne sont ni approuves par leur pair ni soumises  comit de lecture. 

Une bonne partie de vos croyances sont dbunkes ICI entre autres

----------


## Jon Shannow

> une loi qatarienne stipule que la diffusion  d'actualits fausses ou malveillantes  peut entraner une peine de prison de cinq ans


C'est pas une loi franaise de Macron, a ?  ::?:

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Je trouve personnellement qu'Elon Musk est un bienfaiteur de l'humanit.  sa manire bien sr, mais garantir la libert d'expression devrait tre la norme de nos jours, ce qui est loin d'tre le cas. Heureusement qu'il est l.




> C'est pas une loi franaise de Macron, a ?


Merci de ne pas confondre la Russie et les autres dictatures avec la France, qui est je rappelle, un modle de libert et qui est  l'origine des Droits de l'Homme (et de la femme) grce  la rvolution de 1789. Cela me fait rire, ceux qui prtendent que Micron est un dictateur, mais qui veulent Mlenchon ou Le Pen en prsident.  ::haha::

----------


## mith06

Fleur en plastique on t'a  connu plus taquin que a!!  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Fleur en plastique on t'a  connu plus taquin que a!!


J'allais le dire. Presque, j'ai cru que c'tait un troll ordinaire...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk dirigera temporairement Twitter aprs son rachat*
*Jack Dorsey, cofondateur et ancien PDG de Twitter, pourrait financer le rachat par Musk*

*Elon Musk devrait diriger temporairement Twitter aprs son rachat de 44 milliards de dollars. Jusqu' ce que l'acquisition de la socit de mdias sociaux soit boucle, Parag Agrawal, qui a t nomm PDG de Twitter en novembre, devrait rester  son poste. Jeudi, un dpt de la SEC a rvl que Musk a obtenu 7 milliards de dollars supplmentaires de ses amis et investisseurs pour acheter Twitter. Entre-temps, les actions de Tesla ont plong de plus de 8 %, les investisseurs craignant que l'implication de Musk dans Twitter ne le dtourne de la gestion de Tesla.*

Beaucoup de rumeurs circulent sur l'avenir de Twitter depuis que le conseil d'administration a annonc avoir accept un accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour cder la socit de mdias sociaux  Elon Musk. Alors qu'on s'attendait  ce que Musk nomme un nouveau PDG  la tte de la socit  la conclusion de l'accord, des personnes proches du dossier ont rapport cette semaine que cela ne devrait pas le cas. Selon ces sources, Musk devrait occuper lui-mme le poste de PDG de Twitter pendant quelque temps aprs le rachat. Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde, est galement PDG de Tesla et dirige deux autres entreprises, The Boring Company et SpaceX.

Les actions de Tesla ont chut de plus de 8 % jeudi. Les investisseurs craignent en effet que l'implication de Musk dans Twitter ne le dtourne de la gestion du constructeur de voitures lectriques le plus prcieux au monde. La capitalisation boursire de Tesla est tombe  855 milliards de dollars dans la journe du jeudi, mais a grimp  876 milliards de dollars  l'heure o nous crivons ses lignes. Les actions de Twitter, quant  elles, ont prolong leurs gains et taient en hausse d'environ 4 %  50,89 dollars, plus prs du prix de l'accord de 54,20 dollars, les investisseurs pariant que le nouveau financement rendait la conclusion de l'accord plus probable. 



Parag Agrawal, qui a succd  Jack Dorsey en tant que PDG de Twitter en novembre dernier, devrait rester dans son rle jusqu' ce que la vente de la socit  Musk soit acheve. En outre, Musk est galement dj  l'afflux des fonds ncessaires  la transaction. Il s'est lanc dans la vente de plusieurs millions de ses actions dans le constructeur de voitures autonomes. Il aurait vendu pour environ 8,5 milliards de dollars d'actions Tesla dans les jours qui ont suivi l'accord de rachat de Twitter. Et jeudi, Musk a numr un groupe d'investisseurs de premier plan qui sont prts  fournir un financement de 7,14 milliards de dollars pour son offre sur Twitter.

Un dpt auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) des tats-Unis mentionne galement ce financement. Selon certaines sources, Musk aurait tri sur le volet les investisseurs. Les engagements vont de 1 milliard de dollars de Larry Ellison, cofondateur d'Oracle,  5 millions de dollars de Honeycomb Asset Management, qui a investi dans SpaceX. La rumeur indique galement que Jack Dorsey, cofondateur de Twitter, pourrait soutenir l'opration. Dorsey, qui est un fervent dfenseur des cryptomonnaies et principalement du bitcoin, a laiss sa place  Agrawal en novembre pour se consacrer  la gestion de Block, sa socit de blockchain.

L'investisseur saoudien Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, qui avait dclar en avril que le prix de la transaction n'tait pas suffisant pour qu'il vende ses actions, a dclar que Musk serait un "excellent dirigeant" pour Twitter et a accept d'intgrer sa participation de 1,89 milliard de dollars dans la transaction. Parmi les autres investisseurs, on peut citer la socit de cryptomonnaies Binance, la socit du magnat de l'immobilier new-yorkais Steven Witkoff et DFJ Growth IV Partners, qui a des investissements dans The Boring Company, SpaceX, SolarCity et Tesla. Certains craignent toutefois que ces investisseurs n'influencent grandement sur l'avenir de Twitter.

 Nous esprons pouvoir jouer un rle en rapprochant les mdias sociaux et le Web3 et en largissant l'utilisation et l'adoption des cryptomonnaies et de la technologie blockchain , a dclar Changpeng Zhao, PDG de Binance. Selon d'autres sources, Musk serait galement en pourparlers avec de grandes socits d'investissement et des personnes trs fortunes afin d'obtenir davantage de financement pour son acquisition de Twitter et d'engager moins de sa richesse dans l'opration. Le dpt de la SEC indique que Musk devrait discuter avec Dorsey et les cadres actuels de Twitter afin d'apporter des actions dans le cadre de l'acquisition propose.

Musk, un absolutiste autoproclam de la libert d'expression qui a prconis des modifications conviviales de Twitter, telles qu'un bouton d'dition et la lutte contre les "robots spammeurs" qui envoient des quantits crasantes de tweets indsirables, a dclar qu'il essaierait de garder autant d'investisseurs dans Twitter que possible. Les investisseurs se sont inquits de savoir si Musk allait conclure l'accord sur Twitter. En effet, en avril, aprs avoir pris une participation majoritaire d'environ 9 % dans Twitter, Musk a dcid  la dernire minute de ne pas occuper un sige au conseil d'administration de l'entreprise.

Selon les termes de l'accord, Musk devrait payer une indemnit de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars  Twitter s'il se retire, et la socit de mdias sociaux pourrait galement le poursuivre en justice pour conclure l'opration. Par ailleurs, l'acquisition de Twitter par Musk intervient  un moment clef pour l'entreprise. Agrawal a dclar qu'il se concentrerait sur la croissance de la base d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens de Twitter et sur l'apport de nouveaux produits aux clients. Dans son dernier rapport sur les rsultats de l'entreprise, Twitter a dclar avoir atteint 229 millions d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables.

Cela reprsente une augmentation de 15,9 % par rapport  la mme priode l'anne dernire. D'un autre ct, des sources ont rapport que Musk a rcemment men des prsentations devant des investisseurs, o il a donn des projections financires bases sur son analyse de Twitter. Musk aurait dit aux investisseurs qu'il estimait que la marge de bnfice avant intrts, impts, dprciation et amortissement de Twitter tait trop faible et que l'entreprise avait "trop d'ingnieurs qui n'en font pas assez". Musk se serait galement engag  faire de l'entreprise un "aimant  talents".

Source : Dpt de Twitter auprs de la SEC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Musk devrait-il occuper le poste de PDG de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des investisseurs qui accompagnent Musk dans le rachat de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, en quoi le rachat de Twitter par Musk pourrait-il influencer l'avenir de la socit de mdias sociaux ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk financera son rachat de Twitter avec de l'argent provenant de pays qui rpriment la libert d'expression, le prince saoudien Alwaleed bin Talal a hte de rejoindre son  nouvel  ami

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a vendu pour environ 8,5 Mds $ d'actions Tesla dans les jours qui ont suivi l'accord de rachat de Twitter, il souhaiterait embaucher un nouveau PDG pour Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait suggr de licencier des employs et de travailler avec des influenceurs, pour amliorer les rsultats de Twitter

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> @Madmac : on trouve sur le net comme dans la presse crite toutes sortes d'informations, souvent srieuses, documentes, vrifies, mais parfois malheureusement beaucoup plus fantaisistes.
> Pour faire la part des choses, il convient de vrifier quelles sont les sources.
> Dans le domaine scientifique, on distingue les publications soumises  comit de lecture de celles qui ne le sont pas. 
> Or, parmi toutes les rumeurs que vous relayez, soit elles n'manent pas de scientifiques,  soit elles ne sont ni approuves par leur pair ni soumises  comit de lecture. 
> 
> Une bonne partie de vos croyances sont dbunkes ICI entre autres


Les rumeurs existent, c'est indiscutable (je passe mon temps  dtruire des rumeurs concernant le fonctionnement des ordinateurs), mais dire que tout propos scientifique doit tre soumis  un comit de lecture et/ou approuv par leur pair est faux et dangereux. 

Je n'ai pas besoin de "validation" pour affirmer que les dsherbants chimiques sont dangereux, quant je constate que dans la coproprit en face de chez moi, un arbre qui tait sur le point de mourir a repouss (mme sur des branches mortes) pile quant la coproprit  dcid de ne plus en rpandre. Et mme si je ne peux pas prouver leurs dangerosits, j'ai au minimum le droit de ne pas en utiliser. 
Je n'ai pas besoin de "rvision" pour affirmer que les graisses satures sont toxiques, quand une tche d'huile de frites McDo est impossible  enlever, contrairement  une sauce de salade, mais exactement comme une huile de moteur. Et mme si je ne peux pas prouver leurs dangerosits, j'ai au minimum le droit de ne pas en consommer.
Je n'ai pas besoin de "validation" pour affirmer que j'ai connu plusieurs personnes possdant un schma vaccinal complet contracter le covid, tre assez gravement malades, et le transmettre  de nombreuses personnes.
Je n'ai pas besoin de "rvision" pour affirmer que refuser l'entre d'un lieu  une personne qui vient de se faire tester ngatif va  l'encontre de toute logique (je pense au passe vaccinal),  moins de remettre en question lefficacit des tests PCR.

Je suis d'accord pour dire que dans le cas de sujets trs complexes, une trs grande rigueur s'impose. Mais il existe des cas o il suffit d'un peu de logique pour s'apercevoir de certaines ralits et *d'agir de sa propre volont*  (dans le cas o a ne concerne que soit mme), en exploitant la libert que n'importe quel homme devrait possder.

D'ailleurs, votre lien sur les rumeurs covid contient des explications intressantes, mais contient aussi des affirmations qui vont  l'encontre de la logique la plus lmentaire.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Regardez les maintenant, ce genres de vidos a tendance a disparatre sur youtube.


Vous pouvez tlcharger les vidos grce  Invidious.




> Il n'y avait aucune justification mdicale sur la censure sur l'ivermectine et l'hydroxychloroquine. Les deux ont une dangerosit comparable  de l'aspirine. *En Inde et au Japon, ces mdicament est disponible en comptoir sans prescription.*  Et parce qu'ils ont t interdit, des gens en sont morts.


Depuis le covid, certain pays non-occidentaux nexiste plus...  ::aie::  J'ajoute le Mexique dans la liste.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Des vidos non sources et donc non vrifiable, a n'est absolument pas des preuves. C'est facile de prtendre dtenir des documents qui sont en fait bidon. Si YouTube est votre rfrence, voici une vido qui le prouve : ;OOOkt2_PWc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOOkt2_PWc4 Une vido YouTube ne prouve absolument rien en soi,  moins qu'elle ne fournisse des rfrences vrifiables. 
> L'avantage des vraies sources scientifique, c'est qu'elles ont normalement un protocole vrifiable et revue par un minimum de pairs (*sauf si elles viennent d'un torchon o n'importe qui qui paye peut publier*). C'est pas une garantie parfaite mais c'est dj un bon dbut.


Et il y en a beaucoup... Ce qui prouve qu'une tude publi n'est pas forcment prouv. De plus, je trouve incohrent de se servir d'une vido Youtube pour prouver limpossibilit d'une vido Youtube  apporter des preuves.




> Et moi avant le Covid j'tais  risque de problmes cardiaques, j'ai t vaccin et toutes mes analyse sont bonnes au dernier contrle mdical. Je peux donc en conclure selon votre mthode exprimentale que le vaccin non seulement ne cause pas de problme cardiaque mais les guris ! 
> Ou alors *je suis raisonnable* et prend en compte que a peut aussi arriver sans vaccin et je prfre me fier aux tudes srieuses qui permettent de limiter le facteur chance et les mauvaises corrlations.


Le raisonnable, c'est le rapport bnfice/risque. Aujourdhui, un gros pourcentage de gens on eu le covid sans passer par la case forme grave/hpital. Le rapport bnfice/risque du vaccin devient dans ce cas automatiquement dfavorable, puisuqe le vaccin est cens protg des formes graves.




> Non ! Lcrasante majorit des dcouvertes scientifiques se fait sans controverses, c'est juste que l'on entend surtout parler de celles qui en ont caus. Et si Darwin a eu beaucoup de problme, c'est surtout lis aux gens qui faisaient valoir des opinions plutt que les donnes scientifiques.


C'est totalement faux. Il s'agit d'un mensonge historique. De nombreuses dcouvertes scientifiques taient extrmement controverses, et certaines tout simplement ignors. Je vous conseille de lire _L'ordre du discours_ de Michel Foucault (https://idoc.pub/documents/michel-fo...s-mwl1g56w2vlj).
De plus, opposer opinions et donnes scientifiques n'a aucun sens, car l'opinion est toujours valable, y compris en science, car l'homme ne dispose tout simplement pas de toutes les donnes de l'univers, et doit donc faire des suppositions, au risque de se tromper.

En complment : https://lelephant-larevue.fr/news/et...tha-mukherjee/ vous apprendrez dans ce livre que de nombreux mensonges scientifiques ont t considrs comme valable pendant des annes. Et ce n'tait pas des rumeurs.




> Outre les conneries au niveau mdical, le but n'est pas de chercher s'il y a un complot  la cration du virus mais de savoir si des mdicaments sont efficaces ou pas. Et pour a il faut suivre des protocoles et pas dcrter au doigt mouill en fonction de nos envies ce qui marche ou non.


Donc la fin du libre arbitre concernant le covid ? Pourquoi pas, mais dans ce cas, il convient de faire pareil dans tous les domaines relevant de la sant. Bien sr, tout le monde sera contre. Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi uniquement le covid ??
De plus, les "protocoles", au moins  l'hpital public, sont uniquement des dogmes, qui peuvent aller jusqu mettre la vie des patients en danger. Je ne peux pas en dire plus au risque de dballer la vie prive de certain de mes proches, mais ce qui se passe dans certains hpitaux est trs grave (l'eugnisme est monnaie courante).




> Que de btises : les masques, le confinement et les vaccins ne sont pas parfaits et n'ont jamais prtendu l'tre mais le fait qu'il limitent la propagation et/ou la ltalit du covid est avr. Le Remizir n'a pas t prescrit par l'OMS, elle a juste lanc des tudes dessus qui n'ont pas dur bien longtemps car elles ont vite fait ressortir qu'il ne valait pas mieux que la chloroquine.


C'est incroyable comme les scientistes rcrivent l'histoire. Sur un ancien fil de discussion (sur Developpez), les opposants  l'hydroxychloroquine encensaient le Remizir.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> C'est bien tout le problme. Le rseaux sociaux ont contribu  transformer une dcision technique qui fait peu de dbat auprs des scientifiques, en un dbat d'opinion bas sur des croyances. Les antivax et les soutiens de traitements non conventionnels sont ultra-minoritaires, auprs des personnes qui traitent habituellement le sujet, mais ils ont t rendus extrmement visible par les rseau sociaux.


Mais oui, c'est pour a que les gens n'ont jamais t en aussi bonne sant... Si les gens ont des problmes de sant aujourdhui, c'est  cause du systme existant (qui possde le pouvoir), pas des antisystmes (qui ne possde pas le pouvoir) !




> Il y avait une justification mdicale plutt vidente : ces mdicaments ne marchent pas pour le Covid. L encore, le fait que des personnes en sont morte, c'est juste votre opinion, il n'y a rien de scientifique qui semble corroborer a. Par contre des millions de gens qui prennent un mdicament (mme de l'aspirine) alors qu'il n'en ont pas besoin, a va sans aucun doute faire des morts.


En France, de nombreuses personnes prennent de l'aspirine de manire inadapte. C'est le systme de sant "officiel" qui ferme les yeux sur la situation, pour viter d'avoir  rembourser les soins de certaines maladies.




> Prenez le temps de rflchir  comment qu'une hausse de 40% de mortalit aurait pu passer inaperue alors que le Covid qui  *2% de mortalit*  mis la plante sans dessus dessous?


Dans ce cas, pourquoi autant de mesures liberticide ? (pour ce qui est des 40%, je ne me prononce pas, je n'ai pas fait de recherche  ce sujet).

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je trouve personnellement qu'Elon Musk est un bienfaiteur de l'humanit.  sa manire bien sr, mais garantir la libert d'expression devrait tre la norme de nos jours, ce qui est loin d'tre le cas. Heureusement qu'il est l.


Heureusement que la famille royal Saoudienne est l pour garantir la libert d'expression.




> Merci de ne pas confondre la Russie et les autres dictatures avec la France, qui est je rappelle, un modle de libert et qui est  l'origine des Droits de l'Homme (et de la femme) grce  la rvolution de 1789. Cela me fait rire, ceux qui prtendent que Micron est un dictateur, mais qui veulent Mlenchon ou Le Pen en prsident.


Ce qui compte est aussi les termes employ, qui sont exactement les mmes. Cela devrait suffire  jeter tout le discours (que ce soit Poutine ou Macron)  la poubelle.

De plus, une dictature n'arrive pas du jour au lendemain, mais progressivement (d'o l'expression "drive autoritaire"). Sinon, ce serait la rvolution.

Quant  la France "modle de libert" grce  la rvolution, j'imagine que Robespierre tait un grand dmocrate...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> J'ai appris trs jeune que mentionner mon QI, ne me causait que des emmerdements de toute sorte. Alors je ne ferais pas.


De toute faon, le QI  t invent pour mesurer la capacit d'une personne  s'adapter dans lintelligence reconnu par la socit occidental. Il n'y a aucune valeur absolu l dedans.

----------


## walfrat

> Mais oui, c'est pour a que les gens n'ont jamais t en aussi bonne sant... Si les gens ont des problmes de sant aujourdhui, c'est  cause du systme existant (qui possde le pouvoir), pas des antisystmes (qui ne possde pas le pouvoir) !


C'est quoi ta dfinition d'avoir la sant ? Il y a 20ans les problmes mentaux except les plus graves n'taient mme pas considr comme existant.

Il y a 100-200ans un tiers de la population mourrait de la variole.

Oui notre systme de sant c'est dgrad ces dernires annes, cependant ce serait bien de pas oubli ce qu'il c'est pass sur des centaines d'annes. Ces les scientifiques et les gouvernements franais qui ont bti le systme sant Franais, aussi imparfait soit-il, c'est pas les antivax, ou les hompathes qui ont surtout tir du fait que pendant un moment, un verre de sucre vallait mieux qu'une cure de sangsue.

Et oui les scientifiques a une poque tait la bte noire de gouvernements, a ne fait pas de toute les personnes qui ont t contre un gouvernement des hros qui lutte pour l'humanit. De mme que tout personne convaincu de ce qu'il croit n'a pas forcment raison.

D'ailleurs vous en pensez quoi de tous les scientifiques qui se sont levs contre Raoult ? Le gars ne respecte pas les protocoles de tests sur les humains, moi je blme l'ordre des mdecins et le gouvernement pour l'avoir laiss courir si longtemps. Je rappel que les normes chiantes et les protocoles relou, ils ont souvent t mis en place aprs des "accidents". Evidemment a veut pas dire que ce qu'on a est parfait, mais si tu veux mettre en place un jungle ou tout le monde fait ce qu'il pense qui marche, trs peu pour moi, je passe.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> C'est quoi ta dfinition d'avoir la sant ? Il y a 20ans les problmes mentaux except les plus graves n'taient mme pas considr comme existant.
> 
> Il y a 100-200ans un tiers de la population mourrait de la variole.
> 
> Oui notre systme de sant c'est dgrad ces dernires annes, cependant ce serait bien de pas oubli ce qu'il c'est pass sur des centaines d'annes. Ces les scientifiques et les gouvernements franais qui ont bti le systme sant Franais, aussi imparfait, soit-il pas les antivax.


La dfinition d'avoir la sant, c'est de ne pas mourir d'une maladie auto-immune "de civilisation", et de vivre longtemps en bonne sant (pas sous antidouleurs/inflammatoire pendant ses 30 dernires annes). Les cancers, AVC, dmences sniles, diabtes, obsits, allergies (dont la maladie coeliaque), infertilits... Sont des maladies qui AUGMENTENT. Dire "oui, mais avant, c'tait piiiiiire" n'apporte rien, n'est pas constructif et relve du dni. Vu le niveau d'augmentation de certaines maladies, il est possible que les poques anciennes soient rattrapes dans un demi-sicle. D'autant plus que la gnration des retraits actuels est les "boomers" qui sont ns dans un environnement pollu par moins de produits toxiques diffrent (donc moins de "cocktail" molculaires), et qui avait hrit d'un patrimoine gntique non endommag par certains de ces produits. Au niveau actuel, il faudra de nombreuses gnrations pour rparer les dommages.




> C'est quoi ta libert d'expression ? Quelques millers de personnes qui touffent le reste de la population a coup d'*insultes, de menaces* et fake news ?


Musk n'a jamais dit qu'il autoriserai les insultes et les menaces. Superbe _fake news_  ::aie:: .




> D'ailleurs vous en pensez quoi de tous les scientifiques qui se sont levs contre Raoult ? Le gars ne respecte pas les protocoles de tests sur les humains, moi je blme l'ordre des mdecins et le gouvernement pour l'avoir laiss courir si longtemps. Je rappel que les normes chiantes et les protocoles relou, ils ont souvent t mis en place aprs des "accidents". Evidemment a veut pas dire que ce qu'on a est parfait, mais si tu veux mettre en place un jungle ou tout le monde fait ce qu'il pense qui marche, trs peu pour moi, je passe.


J'en pense que les scientifiques qui se sont levs contre Raoult n'ont aucun courage, car le courage serait de ce lever contre les laboratoires pharmaceutiques.

Les laboratoires pharmaceutiques sont en tout point similaires avec les multinationales du numrique et leur logiciel privateur. L'industrie pharmaceutique possde  peu prs autant l'objectif de soigner les gens que les diteurs d'antivirus de soigner les ordinateurs. L'objectif c'est le profit. Dans le contexte gravissime de corruption de certains dcideurs avec cette industrie depuis de nombreuses annes, se lever contre un directeur d'IHU qui n'a de pouvoir que dans son IHU est au mieux risible, au pire grave, car cela dtourne l'attention des vrais problmes.

----------


## Bruno

*Musk voudrait quintupler les revenus de Twitter pour atteindre 26,4 milliards de dollars d'ici 2028,* 
*la publicit tomberait  45 % du revenu total, contre environ 90 % en 2020*

*Elon Musk aurait pour objectif de faire passer le chiffre d'affaires annuel de Twitter  26,4 milliards de dollars d'ici 2028, contre 5 milliards de dollars l'anne dernire, rapportent certains mdias amricains, citant un argumentaire prsent par l'homme le plus riche du monde aux investisseurs.*

Elon Musk a rinvent au moins deux industries avec Tesla, sa socit de vhicules lectroniques, et SpaceX, une socit de fuses et maintenant ses ambitions s'tendent  son acquisition de Twitter. Twitter a annonc que la socit de mdias sociaux serait vendue  Elon Musk pour environ 44 milliards de dollars. Musk paiera 54,20 $ en cash par action pour la plateforme base  San Francisco, qui sera dsormais privatise aprs des jours d'intenses ngociations entre l'entrepreneur et le conseil d'administration.

La transaction, qui a t approuve  l'unanimit par le conseil d'administration de Twitter, devrait tre finalise en 2022, sous rserve de l'approbation des actionnaires de Twitter, de l'obtention des approbations rglementaires applicables et de la satisfaction des autres conditions de clture habituelles. La socit a confirm que Musk, dont la fortune est estime  259 milliards de dollars, avait obtenu 25,5 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt et par prt et fournissait 21 milliards de dollars d'engagement en fonds propres.


Cest le 25 avril 2022 que le conseil d'administration de Twitter a annonc avoir accept loffre du milliardaire Elon Musk qui a propos de racheter la socit de mdias sociaux et de la privatiser. Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter.

Ces derniers jours, Musk a prsent aux investisseurs un argumentaire dcrivant ses plans grandioses que certains pourraient dire incroyables pour Twitter et ses objectifs financiers. Selon un document obtenu par un mdia amricain, voici un aperu de ce que Musk envisagerait pour le service de mdias sociaux dans les annes  venir.

Dans une prsentation, Musk aurait affirm qu'il allait faire passer le chiffre d'affaires annuel de Twitter  26,4 milliards de dollars d'ici 2028, contre 5 milliards de dollars l'anne dernire. Sous la direction de Musk, la publicit tomberait  45 % du revenu total, contre environ 90 % en 2020. En 2028, la publicit gnrerait 12 milliards de dollars de revenus et les abonnements prs de 10 milliards de dollars, selon le document. Les autres revenus proviendraient d'activits telles que les licences de donnes.

Twitter tirerait 15 millions de dollars d'une activit de paiement en 2023, selon le document, qui passerait  environ 1,3 milliard de dollars en 2028. L'activit de paiement de la socit aujourd'hui, qui comprend les pourboires et les achats, est ngligeable. Il y a eu des spculations selon lesquelles Musk pourrait introduire des capacits de paiement sur Twitter, tant donn qu'il a contribu  populariser PayPal, le service de paiement numrique. Grce  tous ces changements, Musk pense pouvoir faire passer le revenu moyen par utilisateur de Twitter un indicateur clef pour les entreprises de mdias sociaux, de 24,83 dollars l'anne dernire  30,22 dollars en 2028, selon le document.

Musk prvoit que le nombre total d'utilisateurs de Twitter passera de 217 millions  la fin de l'anne dernire  prs de 600 millions en 2025 et  931 millions dans six ans. La majeure partie de cette croissance proviendra des activits de Twitter lies  la publicit, notamment Twitter Blue, pour lequel les utilisateurs paient 3 dollars par mois afin de personnaliser leur exprience sur l'application. Selon le pitch deck, Musk prvoit 69 millions d'utilisateurs de Twitter Blue en 2025 et 159 millions en 2028.

*Avoir 104 millions d'abonns pour un mystrieux X d'ici 2028*

Dans les estimations du nombre total d'utilisateurs de Musk est inclus ce qui semble tre des abonns  un nouveau produit appel X, qui aurait 104 millions d'utilisateurs en 2028, selon le document. Le document ne prcise pas ce qu'est X Subscribers, mais Musk a laiss entendre qu'il voulait introduire une exprience sans publicit sur Twitter. Le produit X Subscribers apparat dans le pitch deck en 2023, avec 9 millions d'utilisateurs attendus la premire anne.

Elon Musk a dclar que Twitter pourrait facturer des frais  lgers  aux utilisateurs commerciaux et gouvernementaux, dans le cadre de la volont de l'entrepreneur milliardaire d'augmenter ses revenus, qui a pris du retard par rapport  des rivaux plus importants comme Meta Platforms de Facebook.  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels, mais il y aura peut-tre un lger cot pour les utilisateurs commerciaux/gouvernementaux , a dclar Musk dans un tweet.  Certains revenus valent mieux que rien !  a-t-il ajout dans un autre tweet.

En 2025, Musk prvoit que Twitter comptera 11 072 employs, selon le document. Ce chiffre serait en hausse par rapport aux quelque 7 500 employs actuels.
Entre-temps, Musk s'attend  ce que le nombre d'employs fluctue, passant  9 225 en 2022, puis diminuant  8 332 en 2023 avant d'augmenter  nouveau. Musk est susceptible de licencier des travailleurs dans le cadre de son rachat, avant de faire appel  de nouveaux talents dans le domaine de l'ingnierie, a dclar une personne ayant connaissance de la situation.

Juste avant sa prsentation aux annonceurs qui aura lieu plus tard cette semaine lors des NewFronts 2022, Twitter a reconnu dans un dossier dpos auprs de la SEC que son activit publicitaire principale pourrait dsormais tre menace  la suite du rachat d'Elon Musk, en plus de l'embauche et de la rtention des employs. Alors que la vision d'Elon Musk pour Twitter est celle d'une plateforme plus axe sur la libert d'expression, il n'a pas offert d'assurance  la base d'annonceurs de Twitter que Twitter restera  sans danger pour les marques  aprs l'acquisition. Dans la mesure o il a clarifi sa vision, Musk a seulement dclar qu'il pensait que tout discours non jug illgal par un gouvernement serait bientt autoris sur Twitter. Les cots de rmunration en actions devraient galement augmenter pour atteindre un peu plus de 3 milliards de dollars d'ici 2028, contre 914 millions de dollars en 2022.

Musk a encore besoin d'un peu plus d'aide de la part des investisseurs pour obtenir suffisamment d'argent pour racheter Twitter. Il a lev 7,14 milliards de dollars de fonds pour son rachat de Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars auprs d'investisseurs tels que le cofondateur d'Oracle Larry Ellison, la bourse de cryptomonnaies Binance et les socits de gestion d'actifs Fidelity, Brookfield et Sequoia Capital et du fonds souverain du Qatar. Musk espre galement que l'ancien PDG de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, participera  l'opration.

Twitter va ajouter environ 13 milliards de dollars de dettes dans le cadre du plan de rachat de Musk. Mais il prvoit de rembourser cette dette, car le flux de trsorerie disponible (une mesure de la quantit d'argent dont dispose une entreprise pour rembourser sa dette) devrait atteindre 3,2 milliards de dollars en 2025 et 9,4 milliards de dollars en 2028, selon le document. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous les ambitions de Musk ralisable ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suggre de facturer aux gouvernements et aux entreprises de  lgers frais  pour utiliser Twitter, prcisant que  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels 

 ::fleche::  Twitter admet qu'il pourrait perdre des annonceurs et du personnel en raison de la prise de contrle d'Elon Musk, dans un dossier dpos auprs de la SEC

 ::fleche::  Larry Ellison, cofondateur d'Oracle, aurait vers un milliard de dollars pour le rachat de Twitter par Musk, le chef de Tesla continue de dployer des efforts considrables pour obtenir des soutiens

----------


## Uther

> Et il y en a beaucoup... Ce qui prouve qu'une tude publi n'est pas forcment prouv. De plus, je trouve incohrent de se servir d'une vido Youtube pour prouver limpossibilit d'une vido Youtube  apporter des preuves.


Le plus souvent la science ce n'est pas tout ou rien, mais a n'est pas n'importe quoi pour autant, comme souhaiteraient beaucoup de gens qui cherche la petite bte qu'il utilisent pour rfuter en bloc ce qui ne leur plait pas, et sont beaucoup moins regardant pour prendre ce qui les arrange. Il y a divers niveau de certitude suite a diffrente tudes. Les effets qui peuvent fausser une tude sont connus et on essaye de les limiter, les revues prdatrices notamment sont mal notes et on sait qu'un article qui vient de l n'a que peu de valeur. C'est pour a que je prcise bien que a n'est pas parfait, mais c'est bien mieux que les tudes des pseudo dcouvreur de vrit de YouTube qui sont publis sans aucune vrification pralable. 

Pour ce qui concerne la video YouTube, j'ai justement choisi ce mdia pour l'ironie de la chose. Cette vido ne prtend pas tre une preuve scientifique : elle prsente juste la facilit de cration d'un faux document viral connu et donc pourquoi c'est indispensable de pouvoir valider la source des documents d'une vido. Et si vous pensez qu'elle est fausse, c'est encore mieux car on a bien la preuve qu'on ne peut pas faire confiance de facto a une vido YouTube.




> Le raisonnable, c'est le rapport bnfice/risque. Aujourdhui, un gros pourcentage de gens on eu le covid sans passer par la case forme grave/hpital. Le rapport bnfice/risque du vaccin devient dans ce cas automatiquement dfavorable, puisque le vaccin est cens protg des formes graves.


La c'est l'exemple mme d'un problme de slection (c'tait notamment un des problme de l'tude de Raoult, qui avait modifi ces chantillon a postriori). On ne sait pas a l'avance si on va faire une forme grave ou non. Des formes qui auraient t graves peuvent se transformer en cas formes non graves suite  la vaccination. 
C'est l ou une analyse mdicale est particulirement pertinente : elle fait ses conclusions  partir d'chantillon dtermins  l'avance pour liminer de nombreux biais dont ce genre de mauvaise slection rtrospective. 




> C'est totalement faux. Il s'agit d'un mensonge historique. De nombreuses dcouvertes scientifiques taient extrmement controverses, et certaines tout simplement ignors. Je vous conseille de lire _L'ordre du discours_ de Michel Foucault (https://idoc.pub/documents/michel-fo...s-mwl1g56w2vlj).


Je ne dit pas qu'il n'y a pas eu de nombreuse controverses scientifiques sur des problmes que l'on ne maitrisait pas encore assez (atomisme, organisation cleste, propagation des ondes, information caches en physique quantique, ...) mais elles ont le plus souvent t rgles  partir du moment ou il y a eu des preuves scientifiques srieuses qui expliquaient correctement la situation. Le problme avec la slection naturelle, le climatoscepticisme ou les traitements du covid, c'est que les rsultats sont clairs pour lcrasante majorit des personnes du milieu, mais qu'il y a des mouvements de socit qui les remettent en cause.




> De plus, opposer opinions et donnes scientifiques n'a aucun sens, car l'opinion est toujours valable, y compris en science, car l'homme ne dispose tout simplement pas de toutes les donnes de l'univers, et doit donc faire des suppositions, au risque de se tromper.


La science doit videment composer avec divers niveaux de certitude. On fait bien videment des hypothses mais elles sont quand mme censes se reposer sur des donnes scientifiques. 
Quand je parle d'opinion j'entends plutt qu'on se base sur des facteurs non scientifiques, mais qui nous influent forcement, comme nos croyances religieuses, nos intrts personnels, ou autre doctrines politiques, conomiques, ... 
Il n'est pas vident de dtacher ces aspects, mais le but d'un bon protocole scientifique est justement d'essayer de faire a au mieux, l ou au contraire, les rseaux sociaux amplifient la diffusion des opinions motives. 




> Donc la fin du libre arbitre concernant le covid ? Pourquoi pas, mais dans ce cas, il convient de faire pareil dans tous les domaines relevant de la sant. Bien sr, tout le monde sera contre. Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi uniquement le covid ??


Pourquoi soigne t'on les personnes qui tentent de ce suicider ? Pourquoi la ceinture de scurit ? Pourquoi les normes de scurit en gnral ? Les gens pourraient tre libre de choisir la scurit ou non. 
Ce genre de dilemme ne date absolument pas du Covid.




> C'est incroyable comme les scientistes rcrivent l'histoire. Sur un ancien fil de discussion (sur Developpez), les opposants  l'hydroxychloroquine encensaient le Remizir.


Merci de ne pas mlanger science et scientisme ou le quidam lambda qui poste sur developpez et un scientifique expert du sujet. La communaut scientifique n'a jamais prtendu que le Remdesivir tait une solution certaine au Covid19. C'est juste que certaines institutions mdicales ont estim que c'tait une sujet de recherche plus intressant que la chloroquine qui faisait la une des journaux  l'poque. Les deux se sont rvls inefficaces in-vivo alors qu'ils donnaient des rsultats in vitro.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Le plus souvent la science ce n'est pas tout ou rien, mais a n'est pas n'importe quoi pour autant, comme souhaiteraient beaucoup de gens qui cherche la petite bte qu'il utilisent pour rfuter en bloc ce qui ne leur plait pas, et sont beaucoup moins regardant pour prendre ce qui les arrange. Il y a divers niveau de certitude suite a diffrente tudes. Les effets qui peuvent fausser une tude sont connus et on essaye de les limiter, les revues prdatrices notamment sont mal notes et on sait qu'un article qui vient de l n'a que peu de valeur. C'est pour a que je prcise bien que a n'est pas parfait, mais c'est bien mieux que les tudes des pseudo dcouvreur de vrit de YouTube qui sont publis sans aucune vrification pralable. 
> 
> Pour ce qui concerne la video YouTube, j'ai justement choisi ce mdia pour l'ironie de la chose. Cette vido ne prtend pas tre une preuve scientifique : elle prsente juste la facilit de cration d'un faux document viral connu et donc pourquoi c'est indispensable de pouvoir valider la source des documents d'une vido. Et si vous pensez qu'elle est fausse, c'est encore mieux car on a bien la preuve qu'on ne peut pas faire confiance de facto a une vido YouTube.


Je ne dis pas quelle est fausse, puisque je ne l'ai pas vu (pas plus que les vidos de madmac). Je soulignais juste le fait que vous avez dit "cette vido prouve" ce qui va  l'encontre de votre discours.




> La c'est l'exemple mme d'un problme de slection (c'tait notamment un des problme de l'tude de Raoult, qui avait modifi ces chantillon a postriori). *On ne sait pas a l'avance si on va faire une forme grave ou non.* Des formes qui auraient t graves peuvent se transformer en cas formes non graves suite  la vaccination. 
> C'est l ou une analyse mdicale est particulirement pertinente : elle fait ses conclusions  partir d'chantillon dtermins  l'avance pour liminer de nombreux biais dont ce genre de mauvaise slection rtrospective.


Vous avez raison, le problme c'est que je vous parle de gens qui ont *dj eu* le covid (vaccin ou non) sans forme grave. Il n'y a aucun intrt  se faire vacciner (ou revacciner, puisque c'est la politique du moment, pour quelqu'un dans cette situation. Le problme actuel, c'est que (en tout cas en France), plein de personnes ont dj eu le covid, donc se genre de situation et en passe de devenir la norme.




> Je ne dit pas qu'il n'y a pas eu de nombreuse controverses scientifiques sur des problmes que l'on ne maitrisait pas encore assez (atomisme, organisation cleste, propagation des ondes, information caches en physique quantique, ...) mais elles ont le plus souvent t rgles  partir du moment ou il y a eu des preuves scientifiques srieuses qui expliquaient correctement la situation. Le problme avec la slection naturelle, le climatoscepticisme ou les traitements du covid, c'est que les rsultats sont clairs pour lcrasante majorit des personnes du milieu, mais qu'il y a des mouvements de socit qui les remettent en cause.


Vous comparez trois domaines qui ne sont absolument pas comparables. La slection naturelle actuelle n'est plus du tout la mme que celle de Darwin, pour une bonne raison : Darwin ignorait lexistence de la gntique.
Le rchauffement climatique est tudi depuis de nombreuses dcennies ; cela ne fait pas si longtemps que l'origine anthropique est prouve (je pense d'ailleurs que si le lobby ptrolier avait eu plus de pouvoir, les bon chercheurs sur le sujets serait aujourdhui trait de complotiste). 
Le covid est trs rcent, il faudra donc probablement plusieurs dcennies pour pouvoir dmler le vrai du faux. La comparaison au rchauffement climatique, connu depuis au moins 40 ans, et le covid, connu depuis 3 ans, est absurde. Surtout qu'il ne s'agit pas du mme domaine scientifique.




> La science doit videment composer avec divers niveaux de certitude. On fait bien *videment des hypothses* mais elles sont quand mme censes se reposer sur des donnes scientifiques. 
> Quand je parle d'opinion j'entends plutt qu'on se base sur des facteurs non scientifiques, mais qui nous influent forcement, comme nos croyances religieuses, nos intrts personnels, ou autre doctrines politiques, conomiques, ... 
> Il n'est pas vident de dtacher ces aspects, mais le but d'un bon protocole scientifique est justement d'essayer de faire a au mieux, l ou au contraire, les rseaux sociaux amplifient la diffusion des opinions motives.


Je parle justement d'hypothse. Les hypothse ont toujours t trs importante, mme si tout le monde prfrerais pouvoir s'en passer. 




> Pourquoi soigne t'on les personnes qui tentent de ce suicider ? Pourquoi la ceinture de scurit ? Pourquoi les normes de scurit en gnral ? Les gens pourraient tre libre de choisir la scurit ou non. 
> Ce genre de dilemme ne date absolument pas du Covid.


Aujourdhui, les gens ne sont pas libres de choisir la scurit ou non. Il suffit d'allumer un iPhone pour s'en rendre compte. Les gens sont considrs comme des enfants incapable de rflchir par eu mme. Si c'est a la "scurit" c'est sans moi. En complment, vous pouvez lire le lien dans ma signature. De plus, compar la ceinture de scurit et les politiques covid est fantaisiste, car le libre arbitre a compltement disparu de certain mdia des que le mot fatidique "covid" est prononc (il ne me semble pas avoir vu des rglements YouTube aussi drastique que le covid sur des sujets tels que le suicide ou la scurit routire). Et le covid est devenu un des sujets les plus clivants lors d'une discussion politique. Pourtant, vous dites vous-mme qu'il s'agit d'une maladie avec une mortalit de 2% environ. Je ritre donc ma question : pourquoi ce mpris complet du libre arbitre, et un tel clivage juste pour un virus  2% de mortalit ?




> Merci de ne pas mlanger science et scientisme ou le quidam lambda qui poste sur developpez et un scientifique expert du sujet. La communaut scientifique n'a jamais prtendu que le Remdesivir tait une solution certaine au Covid19. C'est juste que certaines institutions mdicales ont estim que c'tait une sujet de recherche plus intressant que la chloroquine qui faisait la une des journaux  l'poque. Les deux se sont rvls inefficaces in-vivo alors qu'ils donnaient des rsultats in vitro.


Je souligne juste le changement de discours de certains membres en fonction des vnements ; cela ne pose pas de problme de se tromper,  condition de ne pas faire des leons de mthode scientifique aux autres membres (je ne vous vise pas en particulier). C'est prcisment les membres qui disait "avoir confiance dans les scientifique expert du sujet" qui tait pro-Remezivir.

----------


## Uther

> Vous avez raison, le problme c'est que je vous parle de gens qui ont dj eu le covid (vaccin ou non) sans forme grave. Il n'y a aucun intrt  se faire vacciner (ou revacciner, puisque c'est la politique du moment, pour quelqu'un dans cette situation. Le problme actuel, c'est que (en tout cas en France), plein de personnes ont dj eu le covid, donc se genre de situation et en passe de devenir la norme.


Si c'est de a dont vous parlez, je ne vois pas quel est le problme : un rtablissement du Covid compte bien comme un quivalent  une piqure de vaccination.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Si c'est de a dont vous parlez, je ne vois pas quel est le problme : un rtablissement du Covid compte bien comme un quivalent  une piqure de vaccination.


Le problme, c'est la dure est de 4 mois, ce qui est absurde, car une personne qui n'est pas fait une forme grave ne va pas faire une forme grave mme plusieurs annes aprs (au pire, une forme similaire).

----------


## Uther

Qu'est ce qui vous permet de dire a ? En tout cas, a n'est pas ce que l'on constate avec les maladie de type grippe. On peut trs bien faire une forme plus grave que la fois prcdente une fois l'immunit naturelle passe.

----------


## Escapetiger

> C'est bien tout le problme. Le rseaux sociaux ont contribu  transformer une dcision technique qui fait peu de dbat auprs des scientifiques, en un dbat d'opinion bas sur des croyances. Les antivax et les soutiens de traitements non conventionnels sont ultra-minoritaires, auprs des personnes qui traitent habituellement le sujet, mais ils ont t rendus extrmement visible par les rseau sociaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Madmac
> 
> 
> ...


Pour rappel en 2019 :



> En bref pour ceux qui ne lisent pas l'anglais : en 5 ans, la couverture vaccinale sur la rougeole et la rubole aux les Samoa est passe de 90  31% des enfants, suite  l'action efficace des militants anti-vaccins. rsultats, dj 60 morts - pour l'essentiel des enfants - , et un archipel plac en quarantaine pour essayer d'arrter le massacre.


 ::fleche::  pidmie de rougeole aux Samoa - Politique

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Qu'est ce qui vous permet de dire a ? En tout cas, a n'est pas ce que l'on constate avec les maladie de type grippe. On peut trs bien faire une forme plus grave que la fois prcdente une fois l'immunit naturelle passe.


Je ne vois pas comment quelque un qui n'est pas fait de forme grave par le pass peut faire une forme grave plus tard, mme avec une faible immunit, tout simplement parce que c'est la mme personne, avec le mme organisme. La seule possibilit est si la personne  de nouveaux risques qu'elle ne possdait pas avant, lie  l'ge (donc bien des annes aprs), ou une maladie auto-immune dclars entre temps. Mais dans ce cas, c'est possible d'anticiper.

Concernant la grippe, c'est en gnral parce que les souches sont diffrentes, alors que pour le covid, ce sont pour l'instant des variants. Personnellement, j'ai eu la grippe de nombreuses fois, mais toujours sur des souches diffrentes, jamais deux fois une souche similaire. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les vaccin anti-grippes changes en fonction des souches.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Pour rappel en 2019 :
> 
>  pidmie de rougeole aux Samoa - Politique


Totalement  ct ; la rougeole n'a rien  voir avec la covid. De plus, un vaccin n'est pas un produit magique qui fonctionne sur parole divine. Un vaccin peut tre ralis correctement, ou non.

----------


## Uther

Vous simplifiez normment le problme, l'pidmiologie n'est pas si simpliste. Mme si on sait que certains sont plus fragiles que d'autre, il y a une part d'alatoire, une mme personne ne ragit pas forcment toujours exactement de la mme faon  un virus. 

De plus, que l'on parle de variant ou de souche, a ne change pas le problme dont il est question. Mme s'ils viennent d'une mme souche, les variants du Covid sont suffisamment diffrents pour permettre des rinfections plus faciles et varier en virulence. a a notamment t un gros souci au Brsil o beaucoup de gens qui se sentaient  labri, car infects lors de la premire vague, ont fait des formes grave  la seconde vague.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Vous simplifiez normment le problme, l'pidmiologie n'est pas si simpliste. Mme si on sait que certains sont plus fragiles que d'autre, il y a une part d'alatoire, le corps ne ragit pas forcment toujours exactement de la mme faon  un virus. 
> 
> De plus que l'on parle de variant ou de souche, dans le cas prsent, a ne change pas le problme. On a eu des variants du Covid plus ou moins virulents et qui permettaient plus facilement une rinfection. a a t un gros souci notamment au Brsil o beaucoup de gens qui se sentaient  labri, car infects lors de la premire vague, ont fait des formes grave  la seconde vague.


Sil y a une part d'alatoire, c'est que la part d'alatoire est prsente partout, y compris dans des traitements ou vaccins ou les gestes barrires. C'est le niveau de la part d'alatoire qui est importante. De plus, ont peu fortement sinterroger sur l'tat de sant des personnes AVANT de contract le virus. Il devrait tre normal d'informer les gens de cela, car un mode de vie plus sain diminue normment le risque de faire une forme grave.

Pour ce qui est du Brsil (ou de partout ailleurs), c'est surtout valable parce que le covid est rcent. Dans une dizaine d'annes, il est trs probable que ce virus ne soit plus qu'un simple rhume, parce que tout le monde aura dvelopp une rsistance ; cela est li au fait que les personnes ges du futur auront probablement t immunises  de nombreuses reprises.

Enfin, je rpte que la distinction variant/souche est importante, car dans le cas d'une souche, la diffrence entre les deux virus est beaucoup plus importante, et la rponse immunitaire trs diffrente.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> La dfinition d'avoir la sant, c'est de ne pas mourir d'une maladie auto-immune "de civilisation", et de vivre longtemps en bonne sant (pas sous antidouleurs/inflammatoire pendant ses 30 dernires annes). Les cancers, AVC, dmences sniles, diabtes, obsits, allergies (dont la maladie coeliaque), infertilits... Sont des maladies qui AUGMENTENT. Dire "oui, mais avant, c'tait piiiiiire" n'apporte rien, n'est pas constructif et relve du dni. Vu le niveau d'augmentation de certaines maladies, il est possible que les poques anciennes soient rattrapes dans un demi-sicle.



Je complte ce que j'ai voqu plus haut. Dire "avant, c'tait pire, donc on n'a pas  se plaindre aujourdhui", relve du sophisme, car il est toujours possible de dire cela :
- Avant, on a eu la variole, donc on n'a pas  se plaindre des morts du covid
- Avant, on a eu les guerres de religion, donc on n'a pas  se plaindre des islamistes
- Avant, on n'avait rien pour se dplacer plus vite, donc on n'a pas  se plaindre de la pollution

----------


## Planetary

> une loi qatarienne stipule que la diffusion  d'actualits fausses ou malveillantes  peut entraner une peine de prison de cinq ans


Vous avez les oreilles qui siffle ?  ::ptdr::  
a fait longtemps qu'on dit que le dlire anti libert d'expression se traduisant par les soi-disants luttes contre les "fausses nouvelles" peuvent tre utilis pour oprimer et rduire au silence les peuples.
Mais bon, nous sommes les gentils donc c'est bon, pas vrai ?  ::):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk a dclar qu'il annulerait la suspension dfinitive de Donald Trump sur Twitter,*
*estimant que bannir Trump tait  moralement rprhensible et carrment stupide  * 

*Twitter Inc. a t  insens  l'extrme  en bannissant l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump de sa plateforme et sa suspension permanente devrait tre leve, a dclar Elon Musk, le milliardaire qui a obtenu un accord avec le conseil d'administration de Twitter pour faire l'acquisition de la socit de mdias sociaux.  J'annulerais la suspension dfinitive , a dclar Musk lors d'une confrence mardi lorsque l'intervieweur a pos directement des questions sur Trump.  Les suspensions dfinitives sapent fondamentalement la confiance dans Twitter en tant que place publique o chacun peut exprimer son opinion . Expulser l'ancien prsident du site  n'a pas mis fin  la voix de Trump , a dclar Musk lors du sommet Financial Times Future of the Car, s'exprimant  distance par vido.  a va l'amplifier chez la droite. C'est pourquoi c'est moralement rprhensible et carrment stupide .*

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a annonc ce 25 avril 2022 avoir accept une offre du milliardaire Elon Musk qui a propos de racheter la socit de mdias sociaux et de la privatiser, a annonc la socit lundi. Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

Quand Elon Musk a annonc son offre d'achat de Twitter le mois dernier, il a dit qu'il voulait faire du rseau social un phare pour la libert d'expression :  La libert d'expression est le fondement d'une dmocratie qui fonctionne, et Twitter est la place publique numrique o sont dbattues des questions vitales pour l'avenir de l'humanit , a dclar Musk.  Je veux aussi rendre Twitter meilleur que jamais en amliorant le produit avec de nouvelles fonctionnalits, en rendant les algorithmes open source pour accrotre la confiance, en vainquant les spambots et en authentifiant tous les humains. Twitter a un potentiel norme - j'ai hte de travailler avec l'entreprise et la communaut des utilisateurs pour le dbloquer .

*Donald Trump, reviendra, reviendra pas ?*

Comme pour souligner son accord avec le crdo de la libert d'expression qu'il a annonc suivre, Elon Musk a dclar que la dcision de Twitter de bannir Donald Trump tait  moralement rprhensible  et qu'il annulerait le bannissement s'il venait  finaliser son acquisition en cours de Twitter . 

Le journaliste du Financial Times, Peter Campbell, a demand  Musk s'il annulerait le bannissement de Trump lors d'une session liminaire lors d'une confrence du FT mardi : Campbell a demand dans une interview qui, par ailleurs, se concentrait principalement sur l'industrie automobile :  envisagez-vous de laisser Donald Trump revenir ?  

 La rponse est que j'annulerais les suspensions dfinitives , a dclar Musk, ajoutant qu'il n'tait pas garanti que son accord pour acheter Twitter soit conclu.  Je pense que c'tait une dcision moralement mauvaise, pour tre clair, et stupide  l'extrme , a galement dclar Musk. Campbell a rappel que Trump avait t banni pour incitation  la violence.  Mme aprs avoir encourag la foule qui s'est rendue au Capitole des tats-Unis, certains d'entre eux portant des nuds coulants, vous pensez toujours que c'tait une erreur de supprimer son compte ?  a demand Campbell.

Musk a rpondu:  S'il y a des tweets qui sont faux, ceux-ci doivent tre soit supprims, soit rendus invisibles, et une suspension temporaire est approprie, mais pas une suspension permanente . Notant que Trump  a publiquement dclar qu'il ne reviendrait pas sur Twitter et qu'il ne serait que sur Truth Social , Musk a dclar que  bannir Trump de Twitter n'a pas mis fin  la voix de Trump . 


*Musk a chang avec Jack Dorsey sur les suspensions dfinitives*

Musk, le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX, a galement dclar avoir parl avec le co-fondateur de Twitter et ancien PDG Jack Dorsey des suspensions permanentes :

 J'en ai parl  Jack Dorsey et lui et moi sommes du mme avis,  savoir que les suspensions permanentes devraient tre extrmement rares et vraiment rserves aux comptes qui sont des robots ou des spams, des comptes frauduleux, o il n'y a aucune lgitimit au compte du tout. Je pense qu'il n'tait pas correct de bannir Donald Trump.

 Je pense que c'tait une erreur car cela a alin une grande partie du pays et n'a finalement pas empch Donald Trump de se faire entendre. Il va maintenant tre sur Truth Social comme le fera une grande partie de la droite aux tats-Unis, et donc je pense que cela pourrait finir par tre franchement pire que d'avoir un forum unique o tout le monde peut dbattre .


Mais Truth Social ne parvient pas  dcoller. 

L'application Truth Social qui ressemble normment  Twitter, s'est trouve pendant un certain temps en tte des tlchargements de l'App Store. Mais le fait que l'application ne fonctionne que sur iOS, en plus de n'tre disponible qu'aux tats-Unis et d'avoir fait face  un certain nombre de problmes techniques ont trs vite stopp son lan. L'application n'tait pas oprationnelle sur navigateur web, ce qui aurait permis aux utilisateurs de smartphones Android de s'y rendre.

En outre, lors de son lancement, l'application avait rencontr un certain nombre de soucis techniques. En a rsult une longue liste d'attente pour s'y inscrire. Cette dernire ne semble aujourd'hui pas avoir volu, comptant au moins un million et demi de personnes. Certains estiment que le plus grand problme de Truth Social est toutefois labsence de sa star. Donald Trump ny a toujours rien publi. Les autres grandes figures du trumpisme se contentent, elles, dy recopier leurs messages Twitter. Dans ces conditions, difficile de convaincre leurs partisans de migrer sur un autre rseau, aussi  libre  soit-il.

Musk a dclar que son opposition aux suspensions permanentes ne signifie pas que Twitter sous sa proprit n'mettra jamais de suspensions ou ne supprimera jamais de tweets :  Cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils peuvent dire ce qu'ils veulent , a dclar Musk.  S'ils disent quelque chose qui est illgal ou simplement destructeur pour le monde, il devrait peut-tre y avoir un dlai d'attente, une suspension temporaire, ou ce tweet particulier devrait tre rendu invisible ou avoir une traction trs limite. Mais je pense que les suspensions permanentes sapent fondamentalement la confiance sur Twitter comme une place publique o chacun peut exprimer son opinion .

Lorsque Twitter a banni Trump en janvier 2021, la socit a dclar :  nous avons dfinitivement suspendu le compte en raison du risque de nouvelles incitations  la violence . Twitter a expliqu que les lus et les dirigeants mondiaux ont une certaine latitude, mais  ces comptes ne sont pas entirement au-dessus de nos rgles et ne peuvent pas utiliser Twitter pour inciter  la violence, entre autres .


Jack Dorsey, avait estim  l'poque que la mise  l'cart de Donald Trump tait  la bonne  dcision, mais constituait nanmoins un  chec  et  (tablissait) un prcdent  qui lui semblait  dangereux  par rapport au pouvoir dtenu par les grandes entreprises : 

 Je ne clbre ni ne suis fier de devoir bannir Donald Trump de Twitter, ou la faon dont nous en sommes arrivs  cette situation. Aprs un avertissement clair que nous allions prendre cette mesure, nous avons pris une dcision avec les meilleures informations dont nous disposions sur la base des menaces  la scurit physique  la fois sur et en dehors de Twitter. tait-ce correct*? Je pense que c'tait la bonne dcision pour Twitter. Nous avons fait face  une circonstance extraordinaire et intenable, nous obligeant  concentrer toutes nos actions sur la scurit publique. Les dommages hors ligne rsultant du discours en ligne sont manifestement rels, et ce qui motive avant tout notre politique et son application.

 Cela dit, devoir bannir un compte a des ramifications relles et importantes. Bien qu'il existe des exceptions claires et videntes, je pense qu'une interdiction est un chec de notre part pour promouvoir une conversation saine. Et un temps pour nous de rflchir  nos oprations et  l'environnement qui nous entoure. Le fait de devoir prendre ces mesures fragmente la conversation publique. Ils nous divisent. Ils limitent le potentiel de clarification, de rdemption et d'apprentissage. Et cre un prcdent qui me semble dangereux : le pouvoir qu'un individu ou une entreprise a sur une partie de la conversation publique mondiale.

 Le contrle et la responsabilit de ce pouvoir ont toujours t le fait qu'un service comme Twitter n'est qu'une petite partie de la conversation publique plus large qui se droule sur Internet. Si les gens ne sont pas d'accord avec nos rgles et notre application, ils peuvent simplement se rendre sur un autre service Internet. Ce concept a t remis en question la semaine dernire lorsqu'un certain nombre de fournisseurs d'outils Internet fondamentaux ont galement dcid de ne pas hberger ce qu'ils trouvaient dangereux. Je ne crois pas que cela ait t coordonn. Plus probablement : les entreprises sont arrives  leurs propres conclusions ou ont t enhardies par les actions des autres.

 Ce moment dans le temps pourrait ncessiter cette dynamique, mais  long terme, elle sera destructrice pour le noble objectif et les idaux de l'internet ouvert. Une entreprise qui prend la dcision commerciale de se modrer est diffrente d'un gouvernement qui supprime l'accs, mais peut ressentir  peu prs la mme chose. Oui, nous devons tous porter un regard critique sur les incohrences de notre politique et de son application. Oui, nous devons examiner comment notre service pourrait inciter  la distraction et au mal. Oui, nous avons besoin de plus de transparence dans nos oprations de modration. Tout cela ne peut pas roder un Internet mondial libre et ouvert. La raison pour laquelle j'ai tant de passion pour Bitcoin est en grande partie  cause du modle qu'il dmontre*: une technologie Internet fondamentale qui n'est contrle ou influence par aucun individu ou entit. C'est ce qu'Internet veut tre, et avec le temps, il le sera davantage .

*Musk  contre une censure qui va bien au-del de la loi* 

Musk a dclar qu'il achetait Twitter pour protger la libert d'expression sur la plateforme. La dfinition de Musk de la libert d'expression suggre qu'il est prt  se conformer  toutes les restrictions d'expression imposes par le gouvernement, mais qu'il ne supprimerait aucun contenu  moins qu'il ne soit spcifiquement interdit par la loi.

 Par "libert d'expression", j'entends simplement ce qui correspond  la loi , a crit Musk le 26 avril.  Je suis contre la censure qui va bien au-del de la loi. Si les gens veulent moins de libert d'expression, ils demanderont au gouvernement d'adopter des lois pour Par consquent, aller au-del de la loi est contraire  la volont du peuple.

Twitter a historiquement interdit ou suspendu des comptes et supprim des tweets pour violation des rgles de l'entreprise, en s'appuyant sur son propre droit du premier amendement de modrer la plateforme. Vendredi, un juge fdral de Californie a rejet la plainte de Trump dans laquelle l'ancien prsident contestait sa suspension dfinitive de Twitter.

Sources : Financial Times Future of the Car, Jack Dorsey

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la perspective d'Elon Musk ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Truth Social, le rseau social de Donald Trump, est qualifi de dsastre six semaines aprs son lancement
 ::fleche::  Un juge rejette la plainte de Trump visant  lever l'interdiction de Twitter, alors que Truth Social, le rseau social priv de l'ex-prsident, ne parvient pas  dcoller
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk financera son rachat de Twitter avec de l'argent provenant de pays qui rpriment la libert d'expression, le prince saoudien Alwaleed bin Talal a hte de rejoindre son  nouvel  ami

----------


## Jules34

> *Elon Musk a dclar qu'il annulerait la suspension dfinitive de Donald Trump sur Twitter,*
> *estimant que bannir Trump tait  moralement rprhensible et carrment stupide  *


Bienvenue dans la ralit dystopique du XXIme sicle ! Quand un libertarien millionnaire rachte la boite qui a humili l'ancien prsident aprs avoir chou son coup d'tat pour empcher l'investiture de Biden, ce qui, dans n'importe quelle dmocratie cense, devrait valoir bien plus en terme de rpression qu'un ban de twitter, genre la prison, genre la trahison car Trump  quand mme prt serment la main sur cur et sur la bible de protger la constitution et le systme politique amricain.

Mais non, Musk arrive  la rescousse et arrive, enfin pour ceux qui l'coute tel le messie,  leurs faire croire que ce ban tait "une erreur" ??

a me fout le cafard de voir  quel degr de mensonge gnralis on en est arriv. Le faux est le vrai, le vrai est le complot. C'est comme si une partie de l'humanit avait dlibrment choisi de ne plus faire face  la vrit...

----------


## Jules34

Bienvenue dans la ralit dystopique du XXIme sicle ! Quand un libertarien millionnaire rachte la boite qui a humili l'ancien prsident aprs avoir chou son coup d'tat pour empcher l'investiture de Biden, ce qui, dans n'importe quelle dmocratie cense, devrait valoir bien plus en terme de rpression qu'un ban de twitter, genre la prison, genre la trahison car Trump  quand mme prt serment la main sur cur et sur la bible de protger la constitution et le systme politique amricain.

Mais non, Musk arrive  la rescousse et arrive, enfin pour ceux qui l'coute tel le messie,  leurs faire croire que ce ban tait "une erreur" ??

a me fout le cafard de voir  quel degr de mensonge gnralis on en est arriv. Le faux est le vrai, le vrai est le complot. C'est comme si une partie de l'humanit avait dlibrment choisi de ne plus faire face  la vrit...

A quel moment la libert d'expression peut servir d'argument juridique pour dire "regardez le traitement qu'on me rserve aprs mon coup d'tat rat c'est trop injuste !" quand dans un pays cens il devrait croupir en prison ? Je commence  avoir du mal avec les actualits politique franaise, qui "commencent"  jouer la carte du spectacle permanent, mais au USA c'est carrment devenu une industrie du spectacle, qui arrive  convaincre des centaines de millions de personnes qu'ils vivent dans la plus belle ploutocratie dmocratie du monde, alors que c'est une norme colonie pnitentiaire ou le moindre cart peut vous conduire des centaines d'annes en prison ou  la ruine par l'amende alors que la moindre personnalit politique semble sulfureuse, soit  la rputation de pdophile soit de voleur ou de violeur. quand c'est pas les trois  la fois...

----------


## Saverok

> C'est comme si une partie de l'humanit avait dlibrment choisi de ne plus faire face  la vrit...


Cela a-t-il dj t autrement ?
Ca fait un super sujet de philo a  :;): 
La "vrit" n'est-elle histoire que de perception ?

Pour certains, la religion dicte la vrit.
Pour d'autres, c'est le business.
Et d'autres, la lutte des classes.
Et d'autres, la l'opposition des blocs de l'Occident face  l'Orient face aux Sovitiques.
...

Chacun voit la vrit l o a l'arrange.

Par contre, ce que je trouve trange c'est que j'aurai tendance  croire qu'on "choisit sa vrit" pour se donner une perception meilleure de la vie / existence / propre personne.
L, les gens se crent eux-mmes des angoisses et de la terreur en voyant le complot partout...

C'est plutt trange cette paranoa gnralise, non ?

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Bienvenue dans la ralit dystopique du XXIme sicle ! Quand un libertarien millionnaire rachte la boite qui a humili l'ancien prsident aprs avoir chou son coup d'tat pour empcher l'investiture de Biden, ce qui, dans n'importe quelle dmocratie cense, devrait valoir bien plus en terme de rpression qu'un ban de twitter, genre la prison, genre la trahison car Trump  quand mme prt serment la main sur cur et sur la bible de protger la constitution et le systme politique amricain.
> 
> Mais non, Musk arrive  la rescousse et arrive, enfin pour ceux qui l'coute tel le messie,  leurs faire croire que ce ban tait "une erreur" ??
> 
> a me fout le cafard de voir  quel degr de mensonge gnralis on en est arriv. Le faux est le vrai, le vrai est le complot. C'est comme si une partie de l'humanit avait dlibrment choisi de ne plus faire face  la vrit...


Vous avez assez pour raison cette histoire de coup d'tat, mais le problme est que c'est un peu comme la guerre en Ukraine (je pense aux exactions de l'Arabie Saoudite au Ymen, dans le silence complice de l'occident) : pourquoi ce qui est "grave" est toujours  gomtrie variable. Par exemple, je pense que ce qu'a fait Trudeau avec le convoi de la libert n'est pas moins grave que ce qu'a fait Trump, ci ce n'est pas plus grave (Trudeau a gel les comptes bancaires des manifestants  et mme des soutiens aux manifestants). Mais l, beaucoup moins de monde pour dnoncer ces agissements.




> A quel moment la libert d'expression peut servir d'argument juridique pour dire "regardez le traitement qu'on me rserve aprs mon coup d'tat rat c'est trop injuste !" quand dans un pays cens il devrait croupir en prison ? Je commence  avoir du mal avec les actualits politique franaise, qui "commencent"  jouer la carte du spectacle permanent, mais au USA c'est carrment devenu une industrie du spectacle, qui arrive  convaincre des centaines de millions de personnes qu'ils vivent dans la plus belle ploutocratie dmocratie du monde, alors que c'est une norme colonie pnitentiaire ou le moindre cart peut vous conduire des centaines d'annes en prison ou  la ruine par l'amende alors que la moindre personnalit politique semble sulfureuse, soit  la rputation de pdophile soit de voleur ou de violeur. quand c'est pas les trois  la fois...


Je pense que la France joue depuis longtemps la carte du spectacle. Concernant la prison aux USA, je suis totalement d'accord. Aprs, vis--vis des politiciens, je pense que le problme est plus le programme appliqu qu'une rputation sulfureuse. Quant je vote, je m'en f*** de savoir si tel ou tel politicien est pdophile ou violeur. Ce qui compte, ce sont les dlits excrs *dans le cadre de la fonction* (par ex., les conflits d'intrt), et les antcdents judiciaires pour ce qui concerne une fonction prcdente.

----------


## Madmac

> Chacun voit la vrit l o a l'arrange.
> 
> Par contre, ce que je trouve trange c'est que j'aurai tendance  croire qu'on "choisit sa vrit" pour se donner une perception meilleure de la vie / existence / propre personne.
> L, les gens se crent eux-mmes des angoisses et de la terreur en voyant le complot partout...
> 
> C'est plutt trange cette paranoa gnralise, non ?


Parce que les complots existent vraiment et que les mdias traditionnels ont un problme de confiance. Je ne sais pas  quel point c'est vrai en Europe. Mais aux tats-Unis, les gens ralisent qui ont t victimes d'une campagne de dsinformation contre Trump et les Rpublicains. Avoue que d'apprendre que le FBI a influenc une lection. Cacher des preuves de trafic d'influence de Biden et son fils. Mme tenter de mettre de fausse preuve dans les ordinateurs de Trump et de la Maison-Blanche. Avec l'aide des mdias traditionnels et lectronique. Watergate a l'air d'une pacotille, en comparaison.

Tout cela a de quoi rendre une personne saine d'esprit paranoiaque.

----------


## Madmac

> Bienvenue dans la ralit dystopique du XXIme sicle ! Quand un libertarien millionnaire rachte la boite qui a humili l'ancien prsident aprs avoir chou son coup d'tat pour empcher l'investiture de Biden, ce qui, dans n'importe quelle dmocratie cense, devrait valoir bien plus en terme de rpression qu'un ban de twitter, genre la prison, genre la trahison car Trump  quand mme prt serment la main sur cur et sur la bible de protger la constitution et le systme politique amricain.


Le coup d'tat, ce sont les Dmocrates qu'ils l'ont russi: Ils ont voler une lection. Le fils de Biden a vendu du trafic d'influence en Ukraine, en plus d'tre un drogu et un pdophile. Si le contenu de son ordinateur personnel n'avait pas t cacher au public, les Dmocrates n'auraient eu aucune chance d'tre lue.

 La "tentative" auquelle tu refre est une raction normale de la POPULATION. Il y avait suffisament de preuve de fraude pour justifier une enqute. Et la personne en charge (Mike Pence) s'est dgonfler. Associer l'utilisation d'un amendement de la constitution  une tentative de coup d'tat est carrment de la dmagogie. C'est comme de dire que demander un enqute policire pour un crime pourrait-tre parfois illgal.

La preuve que c'est un mensonge est que les Dmocrates n'ont pas exiger d'enqute. Si ce n'est pas une de leur manoeuvre politique, ils auraient sauter sur l'occasion pour empcher Trump de se reprsenter. La prsence d'agitateur du FBI a t dmontr.

----------


## Madmac

> a a notamment t un gros souci au Brsil o beaucoup de gens qui se sentaient  labri, car infects lors de la premire vague, ont fait des formes grave  la seconde vague.


Mais est-ce les "variations de Covid" qui sont bien la Cause du problme ou l'affaiblissement du systme immunitaire par le vaccin?

Triple Vaxxed Stephen Colbert Gets Covid Twice In Three Weeks (Triple Vaccin Stephen Colbert attrape le Covid deux fois en trois semainess)




Le plus comique de l'histoire est que son mission tait pratiquement devenu un vhicule publicitaire pour Pfizer.

----------


## Uther

La seconde vague du Brsil, avec le variant Gamma, est arrive avant les vaccins, donc non, a ne peut pas tre leur faute. 
Inutile de prciser a quelqu'un de suprieurement intelligent que le cas d'une personne en particulier au milieu de milliard d'autres ne prouve rien.

A noter que les effets du vaccin sont a la fois inconnus et prcis suivant comment a arrange votre discours. D'abord vous reconnaissez l'efficacit de la vaccination en disant quand mme que celui du covid est trop exprimental, puis a cause videment c'est des problmes cardiaques, puis maintenant a diminue l'immunit naturelle au Covid, alors que si il y a un truc dont on est absolument certain que a ne fait pas, c'est bien a. En cherchant encore un peu des vidos sans prendre aucun recul, je pense que vous allez bientt russir a nous "prouver" que les vaccins sont la cause de la guerre en Ukraine. Au moins, a serait chronologiquement possible.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> La seconde vague du Brsil, avec le variant Gamma, est arrive avant les vaccins, donc non, a ne peut pas tre leur faute. 
> Inutile de prciser a quelqu'un de suprieurement intelligent que le cas d'une personne en particulier au milieu de milliard d'autres ne prouve rien.
> 
> A noter que les effets du vaccin sont a la fois inconnus et prcis suivant comment a arrange votre discours. D'abord vous reconnaissez l'efficacit de la vaccination en disant quand mme que celui du covid est trop exprimental, puis a cause videment c'est des problmes cardiaques, puis maintenant a diminue l'immunit naturelle au Covid, alors que si il y a un truc dont on est absolument certain que a ne fait pas, c'est bien a. En cherchant encore un peu des vidos sans prendre aucun recul, je pense que vous allez bientt russir a nous "prouver" que les vaccins sont la cause de la guerre en Ukraine. Au moins, a serait chronologiquement possible.


Mon but n'est pas de tenter de "prouver" quoique ce soit (je n'ai pas cette prtention), mais parmi les gens que je connais (pas mal de monde), plusieurs personnes possdant un schma vaccinal complet ont eu le covid avec de trs fort symptmes, et l'ont transmis  de nombreuses personnes. Je n'est pu constater en pratique aucune diffrence de raction au covid entre les personnes 0 doses, 1 d., 2d. et 3d..

Je ne pense pas que mon chantillon de personne soit suffisant pour juger de manire gnrale, mais j'en tire deux conclusions :
1. la protection offerte n'est absolument pas absolu (je ne peux pas en dire plus que a, car mes donnes ne sont pas suffisantes).
2. le passe sanitaire (et encore plus vaccinal), s'apparente  une escroquerie (sur ce point, j'en suis quasiment sr, car mme si la transmissibilit est statistiquement plus faible, j'ai de nombreux cas concrets de contamination par des personnes vaccines, ce qui me suffit pour affirmer que la possibilit est trop importante pour accorder une crdibilit au pass sanitaire).

----------


## Madmac

> D'abord vous reconnaissez l'efficacit de la vaccination en disant quand mme que celui du covid est trop exprimental,.


C'est vrai que j'ai crue que c'tait le cas. Mais avec les tudes sur des communauts comme les Amish, dmontre que immunit naturelle est plus efficace. Et elle dmontre que plus vous tes vaccins, plus vos chances de rattraper le virus




> puis a cause videment c'est des problmes cardiaques, puis maintenant a diminue l'immunit naturelle au Covid, alors que si il y a un truc dont on est absolument certain que a ne fait pas, c'est bien a.


Les vaccins sont efficicaces et sans danger. C'est qu'ils nous vendaient. Mias si tu demande le vaccin de Johnson et Johnson, ton mdecin va probablement faire une grimace: 


> US restricts use of Johnson & Johnson Covid vaccine over rare blood clot risk


 (Les tats-Unis limitent l'utilisation du vaccin Johnson & Johnson Covid sur le risque rare de caillot sanguin.)




> En cherchant encore un peu des vidos sans prendre aucun recul, je pense que vous allez bientt russir a nous "prouver" que les vaccins sont la cause de la guerre en Ukraine. Au moins, a serait chronologiquement possible.


Les compagnies d'assurance qui couvrent les service de sant  ont de gros intrt  connaitre la vrit:

Et voila ce qu'ils ont dcouvert: 




> POLITICSSTUNNER: New Data from Walgreens Reveals Unvaccinated Have the Lowest Positivity Rate for COVID  Triple and Double Vaxxed Groups Have the Worst Rate


POLITICSSTUNNER: De nouvelles donnes de Walgreens rvlent que les non vaccins ont le taux de positivit le plus bas pour COVID  les groupes triple et double Vaxxed ont le pire taux. 

 vue de nez, a semble impact le systme immunitaire. Et je le dis sans plaisir, car toute ma famille ont t vaccins avec cette salet.

Pour la guerre d'ukraine, Essaie de trouver une copie de "Wag the Dog" . Avec un Prsident qui a du mal  ce rappeler du nom de sa femme. Les Dmocrates ont besoin d'une diversion.

----------


## Madmac

> Mon but n'est pas de tenter de "prouver" quoique ce soit (je n'ai pas cette prtention), mais parmi les gens que je connais (pas mal de monde), plusieurs personnes possdant un schma vaccinal complet ont eu le covid avec de trs fort symptmes, et l'ont transmis  de nombreuses personnes. Je n'est pu constater en pratique aucune diffrence de raction au covid entre les personnes 0 doses, 1 d., 2d. et 3d..


L'tude existe  5:35 seconde

----------


## Uther

> Mon but n'est pas de tenter de "prouver" quoique ce soit (je n'ai pas cette prtention), mais parmi les gens que je connais (pas mal de monde), plusieurs personnes possdant un schma vaccinal complet ont eu le covid avec de trs fort symptmes, et l'ont transmis  de nombreuses personnes. Je n'est pu constater en pratique aucune diffrence de raction au covid entre les personnes 0 doses, 1 d., 2d. et 3d.


Bien sur, personne ne peut constater ce genre de chose par lui mme, c'est pour a qu'il y a des tudes cliniques.




> Je ne pense pas que mon chantillon de personne soit suffisant pour juger de manire gnrale, mais j'en tire deux conclusions :
> 1. la protection offerte n'est absolument pas absolu (je ne peux pas en dire plus que a, car mes donnes ne sont pas suffisantes).


Bien videment et personne de srieux n'a jamais prtendu a, c'est juste les rleur habituels qui laissent entendre que c'est le cas pour pouvoir se plaindre qu'on leur ment. 
Ce qui avait t annonc, c'est une diminution des formes graves de plus de 90%. Dans la pratique on tait mme  94% en France lors de la dernire vague d'aprs ce qui a t constat par les hpitaux. 




> 2. le passe sanitaire (et encore plus vaccinal), s'apparente  une escroquerie (sur ce point, j'en suis quasiment sr, car mme si la transmissibilit est statistiquement plus faible, j'ai de nombreux cas concrets de contamination par des personnes vaccines, ce qui me suffit pour affirmer que la possibilit est trop importante pour accorder une crdibilit au pass sanitaire)


Que les personnes vaccines puissent tre contamines et contaminer, l encore, c'est pas un scoop. C'est juste que les consquence sont moins graves quand on est vaccin.




> C'est vrai que j'ai crue que c'tait le cas. Mais avec les tudes sur des communauts comme les Amish, dmontre que immunit naturelle est plus efficace. Et elle dmontre que plus vous tes vaccins, plus vos chances de rattraper le virus.


Les Amish ont un mode de vie particulier assez reclus, donc si on les compare  des personnes avec un mode de vie diffrent, a n'est pas pertinent. 
La slection de chiffres  postriori permet de choisir les cas qui arrangent. Une vraie tude mdicale se fait avec des chantillons similaires pour viter a.




> (Les tats-Unis limitent l'utilisation du vaccin Johnson & Johnson Covid sur le risque rare de caillot sanguin.)


La France aussi. L encore, a n'a rien de cach, a fait partie du niveau de risque qui a t mesur et document. 




> POLITICSSTUNNER: De nouvelles donnes de Walgreens rvlent que les non vaccins ont le taux de positivit le plus bas pour COVID  les groupes triple et double Vaxxed ont le pire taux.


Encore une fois des chiffres pris sans pincettes a postriori peuvent facilement contenir des biais volontaires ou non. En loccurrence je vois un problme vident : le taux de positif aux tests nest absolument pas une mesure du risque global d'infection. 
Les non vaccins sont contraints par les politiques de type passe-sanitaire  se faire contrler prventivement, pour pouvoir accder  des services. Les vaccins au contraire ne se font gnralement tester que quand ils ont des symptmes ou qu'ils ont t  risque. Donc forcment les vaccins ont plus de chances d'tre positifs lorsqu'ils passent un test, c'est l'inverse qui serait surprenant. 
a m'a pris 30 secondes d'imaginer ce genre de biais possible et il y en a probablement des dizaines d'autres dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Encore une fois si on fait des tudes scientifiques, c'est pas pour rien, c'est pour liminer ce genre de chose.

----------


## Madmac

> Les Amish ont un mode de vie particulier assez reclus, donc si on les compare  des personnes avec un mode de vie diffrent, a n'est pas pertinent. 
> La slection de chiffres  postriori permet de choisir les cas qui arrangent. Une vraie tude mdicale se fait avec des chantillons similaires pour viter a.


Il vivent en reclusion , mais pas en autarcie. Ils dpendent du monde extrieur pour ce faire de l'argent. Ils ont probablement eu plus de contect que l'Amricains moyen qui a vu le confinement. Et ils l'ont contracter. Non seulement, ils l'ont contracter, mais ils ont dlibrement contract le virus. Comme ils le font pour les maladies enfantiles. Ce donc je te parlais, ce n'est pas le taux d'infection. Mais bien du taux de mortalit !





> Encore une fois des chiffres pris sans pincettes a postriori peuvent facilement contenir des biais volontaires ou non. En loccurrence je vois un problme vident : le taux de positivs des tests nest absolument pas une mesure du risque global d'infection. 
> Les non vaccins sont contraints par les politiques de type passe-sanitaire  se faire contrler prventivement, pour pouvoir accder  des services. Les vaccins au contraire ne se font gnralement tester que quand ils ont des symptmes ou qu'ils ont t  risque. Donc forcment les vaccins ont plus de chances d'tre positifs lorsqu'ils passent un test, c'est l'inverse qui serait surprenant. 
> a m'a pris 30 secondes d'imaginer ce genre de biais possible et il y en a probablement des dizaines d'autres dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Encore une fois si on fait des tudes scientifiques, c'est pas pour rien, c'est pour liminer ce genre de chose.


Bien justement, en depit que les non-vaccins ont subit plus de vrifications, leur taux de rcidive tait stable  18.3%, alors que pour les vaccins, ils oscillaient jusqu' 31.3%. Si tu as une autre thorie qu'un impact sur le systme immunitaire pour expliquer cette oscillation, je serais intress  l'entendre.

https://www.walgreens.com/businessso...d-19-index.jsp

----------


## Madmac

> Je pense que la France joue depuis longtemps la carte du spectacle. Concernant la prison aux USA, je suis totalement d'accord. Aprs, vis--vis des politiciens, je pense que le problme est plus le programme appliqu qu'une rputation sulfureuse. Quant je vote, je m'en f*** de savoir si tel ou tel politicien est pdophile ou violeur. Ce qui compte, ce sont les dlits excrs *dans le cadre de la fonction* (par ex., les conflits d'intrt), et les antcdents judiciaires pour ce qui concerne une fonction prcdente.


Compte tenu que le type pourrait devenir Ministre de l'ducation, cela devrait peut-tre t'inquiter un peu ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Jack Dorsey dit qu'il est d'accord avec l'annulation du bannissement de Trump sur Twitter,*
*soutenant ainsi les efforts d'Elon Musk visant  remodeler la modration de Twitter aprs son rachat * 

*Le co-fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, a dclar qu'il tait d'accord avec Elon Musk sur le fait que l'ancien prsident Trump devrait voir son compte Twitter rtabli. Dorsey a qualifi le bannissement de  dcision commerciale  errone et a ritr la conviction de Musk que les bannissements permanents sont inappropris dans les cas autres que les activits illgales ou les spams. Les dclarations vont dans le sens d'Elon Musk et soutiennent ses efforts visant remodeler la modration de contenu de Twitter aprs avoir achet la socit, ce qui pourrait modifier l'exprience Twitter et l'attrait des annonceurs.*

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a annonc ce 25 avril 2022 avoir accept une offre du milliardaire Elon Musk qui a propos de racheter la socit de mdias sociaux et de la privatiser, a annonc la socit lundi. Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .

Quand Elon Musk a annonc son offre d'achat de Twitter le mois dernier, il a dit qu'il voulait faire du rseau social un phare pour la libert d'expression :  La libert d'expression est le fondement d'une dmocratie qui fonctionne, et Twitter est la place publique numrique o sont dbattues des questions vitales pour l'avenir de l'humanit , a dclar Musk.  Je veux aussi rendre Twitter meilleur que jamais en amliorant le produit avec de nouvelles fonctionnalits, en rendant les algorithmes open source pour accrotre la confiance, en vainquant les spambots et en authentifiant tous les humains. Twitter a un potentiel norme - j'ai hte de travailler avec l'entreprise et la communaut des utilisateurs pour le dbloquer .

*Le cas Donald Trump*

Comme pour souligner son accord avec le crdo de la libert d'expression qu'il a annonc suivre, Elon Musk a dclar que la dcision de Twitter de bannir Donald Trump tait  moralement rprhensible  et qu'il annulerait le bannissement s'il venait  finaliser son acquisition en cours de Twitter .

Le journaliste du Financial Times, Peter Campbell, a demand  Musk s'il annulerait le bannissement de Trump lors d'une session liminaire lors d'une confrence du FT mardi : Campbell a demand dans une interview qui, par ailleurs, se concentrait principalement sur l'industrie automobile :  envisagez-vous de laisser Donald Trump revenir ? 

 La rponse est que j'annulerais les suspensions dfinitives , a dclar Musk, ajoutant qu'il n'tait pas garanti que son accord pour acheter Twitter soit conclu.  Je pense que c'tait une dcision moralement mauvaise, pour tre clair, et stupide  l'extrme , a galement dclar Musk. Campbell a rappel que Trump avait t banni pour incitation  la violence.  Mme aprs avoir encourag la foule qui s'est rendue au Capitole des tats-Unis, certains d'entre eux portant des nuds coulants, vous pensez toujours que c'tait une erreur de supprimer son compte ?  a demand Campbell.

Musk a rpondu:  S'il y a des tweets qui sont faux, ceux-ci doivent tre soit supprims, soit rendus invisibles, et une suspension temporaire est approprie, mais pas une suspension permanente . Notant que Trump  a publiquement dclar qu'il ne reviendrait pas sur Twitter et qu'il ne serait que sur Truth Social , Musk a dclar que  bannir Trump de Twitter n'a pas mis fin  la voix de Trump .


*Musk a chang avec Jack Dorsey sur les suspensions dfinitives*

Musk, le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX, a galement dclar avoir parl avec le co-fondateur de Twitter et ancien PDG Jack Dorsey des suspensions permanentes :

 J'en ai parl  Jack Dorsey et lui et moi sommes du mme avis,  savoir que les suspensions permanentes devraient tre extrmement rares et vraiment rserves aux comptes qui sont des robots ou des spams, des comptes frauduleux, o il n'y a aucune lgitimit au compte du tout. Je pense qu'il n'tait pas correct de bannir Donald Trump.

 Je pense que c'tait une erreur car cela a alin une grande partie du pays et n'a finalement pas empch Donald Trump de se faire entendre. Il va maintenant tre sur Truth Social comme le fera une grande partie de la droite aux tats-Unis, et donc je pense que cela pourrait finir par tre franchement pire que d'avoir un forum unique o tout le monde peut dbattre .


Mais Truth Social ne parvient pas  dcoller.

L'application Truth Social qui ressemble normment  Twitter, s'est trouve pendant un certain temps en tte des tlchargements de l'App Store. Mais le fait que l'application ne fonctionne que sur iOS, en plus de n'tre disponible qu'aux tats-Unis et d'avoir fait face  un certain nombre de problmes techniques ont trs vite stopp son lan. L'application n'tait pas oprationnelle sur navigateur web, ce qui aurait permis aux utilisateurs de smartphones Android de s'y rendre.

En outre, lors de son lancement, l'application avait rencontr un certain nombre de soucis techniques. En a rsult une longue liste d'attente pour s'y inscrire. Cette dernire ne semble aujourd'hui pas avoir volu, comptant au moins un million et demi de personnes. Certains estiment que le plus grand problme de Truth Social est toutefois labsence de sa star. Donald Trump ny a toujours rien publi. Les autres grandes figures du trumpisme se contentent, elles, dy recopier leurs messages Twitter. Dans ces conditions, difficile de convaincre leurs partisans de migrer sur un autre rseau, aussi  libre  soit-il.

Musk a dclar que son opposition aux suspensions permanentes ne signifie pas que Twitter sous sa proprit n'mettra jamais de suspensions ou ne supprimera jamais de tweets :  Cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils peuvent dire ce qu'ils veulent , a dclar Musk.  S'ils disent quelque chose qui est illgal ou simplement destructeur pour le monde, il devrait peut-tre y avoir un dlai d'attente, une suspension temporaire, ou ce tweet particulier devrait tre rendu invisible ou avoir une traction trs limite. Mais je pense que les suspensions permanentes sapent fondamentalement la confiance sur Twitter comme une place publique o chacun peut exprimer son opinion .

Lorsque Twitter a banni Trump en janvier 2021, la socit a dclar :  nous avons dfinitivement suspendu le compte en raison du risque de nouvelles incitations  la violence . Twitter a expliqu que les lus et les dirigeants mondiaux ont une certaine latitude, mais  ces comptes ne sont pas entirement au-dessus de nos rgles et ne peuvent pas utiliser Twitter pour inciter  la violence, entre autres .

*Jack Dorsey est d'accord avec l'annulation du bannissement de Twitter de Trump*

 Je suis d'accord , a tweet Dorsey, en rponse  un tweet d'un journaliste.  Il existe des exceptions (CSE, comportement illgal, spam ou manipulation de rseau, etc.), mais gnralement les suspensions permanentes sont un chec de notre part et ne fonctionnent pas . Dorsey a ensuite li  certains de ses tweets antrieurs  partir du moment o le bannissement a t annonc pour la premire fois, puis ajout dans une rponse ultrieure*:  C'tait une dcision commerciale, a n'aurait pas d l'tre. Et nous devrions toujours revoir nos dcisions et voluer si ncessaire. J'ai dclar dans ce fil et je crois toujours que les suspensions permanentes d'individus sont directionnellement errones .


Dorsey ne s'est pas encore engag  participer au rachat de Twitter par Musk en transfrant ses actions, bien que Musk ait rcemment rvl que de telles conversations avaient eu lieu.

Source : Jack Dorsey

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk a-t-il tort ? Des recherches suggrent que les rgles de contenu sur Twitter aident  prserver la libert d'expression  * 
*des bots et autres manipulations * 

L'offre accepte d'Elon Musk pour acheter Twitter a dclench de nombreux dbats sur ce que cela signifie pour l'avenir de la plateforme de mdias sociaux, qui joue un rle important dans la dtermination des actualits et des informations auxquelles de nombreuses personnes  en particulier les Amricains  sont exposes.

Musk a dclar vouloir faire de Twitter une arne de libert d'expression. On ne sait pas ce que cela signifiera, et ses dclarations ont aliment les spculations parmi les partisans et les dtracteurs. En tant qu'entreprise, Twitter peut rglementer la parole sur sa plateforme  sa guise. Le Congrs amricain et l'Union europenne envisagent des projets de loi concernant la rglementation des mdias sociaux, mais ils concernent la transparence, la responsabilit, les contenus illgaux prjudiciables et la protection des droits des utilisateurs, plutt que la rglementation de la parole.

Les appels de Musk  la libert d'expression sur Twitter se concentrent sur deux allgations : les prjugs politiques et la modration excessive. Des chercheurs sur la dsinformation et la manipulation en ligne, et un chercheur de l'Observatoire de l'Universit de l'Indiana sur les mdias sociaux ont tudi la dynamique et l'impact de Twitter et de ses abus. Pour donner un sens aux dclarations de Musk et aux rsultats possibles de son acquisition, parcourons les analyses puis les rsultats de leur recherche.

*Parti pris politique*

De nombreux politiciens et experts conservateurs ont affirm pendant des annes que les principales plateformes de mdias sociaux, y compris Twitter, avaient un parti pris politique libral quivalant  la censure des opinions conservatrices. Ces affirmations sont bases sur des preuves anecdotiques. Par exemple, de nombreux partisans dont les tweets ont t tiquets comme trompeurs et dclasss, ou dont les comptes ont t suspendus pour violation des conditions d'utilisation de la plateforme, affirment que Twitter les a cibls en raison de leurs opinions politiques.

Malheureusement, Twitter et d'autres plateformes appliquent souvent leurs politiques de manire incohrente, il est donc facile de trouver des exemples soutenant une thorie du complot ou une autre. Un examen du Center for Business and Human Rights de l'Universit de New York intitul _"False Accusation : The Unfounded Claim that Social Media Companies Censor Conservatives"_ n'a trouv aucune preuve fiable  l'appui de l'allgation de parti pris anti-conservateur par les entreprises de mdias sociaux, qualifiant mme l'allgation elle-mme de forme de dsinformation.


Une valuation plus directe des prjugs politiques par Twitter est difficile en raison des interactions complexes entre les personnes et les algorithmes. Les gens, bien sr, ont des prjugs politiques. Par exemple, les expriences des chercheurs avec des bots sociaux politiques ont rvl que les utilisateurs rpublicains sont plus susceptibles de confondre les bots conservateurs avec des humains, tandis que les utilisateurs dmocrates sont plus susceptibles de confondre les utilisateurs humains conservateurs avec des bots.

Pour liminer les prjugs humains de l'quation de leurs expriences, ils ont dploy un groupe de robots sociaux bnins sur Twitter. Chacun de ces bots a commenc par suivre une source d'information, certains bots suivant une source librale et d'autres une source conservatrice. Aprs, tous les bots ont t laisss seuls pour  driver  dans l'cosystme de l'information pendant quelques mois. Ils pourraient gagner des adeptes. Ils ont agi selon un comportement algorithmique identique. Cela comprenait le fait de suivre ou de suivre en retour (follow back) des comptes alatoires, de tweeter du contenu dnu de sens et de retweeter ou de copier des messages alatoires dans leur flux.

Mais ce comportement tait politiquement neutre, sans aucune comprhension du contenu vu ou publi. Les chercheurs ont suivi les bots pour sonder les prjugs politiques mergeant du fonctionnement de Twitter ou de la faon dont les utilisateurs interagissent :

 tonnamment, nos recherches ont fourni des preuves que Twitter a un parti pris conservateur plutt que libral. En moyenne, les comptes sont attirs vers le ct conservateur. Les comptes libraux ont t exposs  un contenu modr, ce qui a dplac leur exprience vers le centre politique, tandis que les interactions des comptes de droite taient biaises vers la publication de contenu conservateur. Les comptes qui ont suivi des sources d'information conservatrices ont galement reu des adeptes plus politiquement aligns, s'intgrant dans des chambres d'cho plus denses et gagnant en influence au sein de ces communauts partisanes.

 Ces diffrences d'expriences et d'actions peuvent tre attribues aux interactions avec les utilisateurs et aux informations transmises par la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Mais nous n'avons pas pu examiner directement le biais possible dans l'algorithme du fil d'actualits de Twitter, car le classement rel des publications dans la "chronologie d'accueil" n'est pas disponible pour les chercheurs extrieurs .

Les chercheurs de Twitter ont cependant pu auditer les effets de leur algorithme de classement sur le contenu politique, rvlant que la droite politique bnficie d'une amplification plus leve que la gauche politique. Leur exprience a montr que dans six des sept pays tudis, les politiciens conservateurs bnficient d'une plus grande amplification algorithmique que les libraux. Ils ont galement dcouvert que l'amplification algorithmique favorise les sources d'information de droite aux tats-Unis.

 Nos recherches et les recherches de Twitter montrent que la proccupation apparente de Musk concernant les prjugs sur Twitter contre les conservateurs est infonde .

*Arbitres ou censeurs ?*

L'autre allgation que Musk semble faire est qu'une modration excessive touffe la libert d'expression sur Twitter. Le concept d'un march libre des ides est enracin dans le raisonnement sculaire de John Milton selon lequel la vrit prvaut dans un change libre et ouvert d'ides. Ce point de vue est souvent cit comme base des arguments contre la modration : des informations prcises, pertinentes et opportunes devraient merger spontanment des interactions entre les utilisateurs.

Malheureusement, selon les chercheurs, plusieurs aspects des mdias sociaux modernes entravent le libre march des ides. Une attention limite et un biais de confirmation augmentent la vulnrabilit  la dsinformation. Ils estiment que le classement bas sur l'engagement peut amplifier le bruit et la manipulation, et la structure des rseaux d'information peut dformer les perceptions et tre  manipule  pour favoriser un groupe.

En consquence, les chercheurs pensent que les utilisateurs des mdias sociaux ont t ces dernires annes victimes de manipulations par des causes  astroturf , de trolling et de dsinformation. Les abus sont facilits par les robots sociaux et les rseaux coordonns qui crent l'apparence de foules humaines. L'astroturfing, le similitantisme, la contrefaon de mouvement dopinion ou la dsinformation populaire planifie ou orchestre dsignent des techniques de propagande manuelles ou algorithmiques utilises  des fins publicitaires ou politiques ou encore dans les campagnes de relations publiques, qui ont pour but de donner une fausse impression d'un comportement spontan ou d'une opinion populaire sur Internet. Elle consiste  donner l'impression d'un sentiment majoritaire pour justifier une prise de position.




 Nous et d'autres chercheurs avons observ ces rcits inauthentiques amplifiant la dsinformation, influenant les lections, commettant des fraudes financires, infiltrant les communauts vulnrables et perturbant la communication. Musk a tweet qu'il voulait vaincre les spambots et authentifier les humains, mais ce ne sont pas des solutions faciles ni ncessairement efficaces. 


 Les comptes non authentiques sont utiliss  des fins malveillantes au-del du spam et sont difficiles  dtecter, en particulier lorsqu'ils sont exploits par des personnes en conjonction avec des algorithmes logiciels. Et la suppression de l'anonymat peut nuire aux groupes vulnrables. Ces dernires annes, Twitter a adopt des politiques et des systmes pour modrer les abus en suspendant de manire agressive les comptes et les rseaux affichant des comportements coordonns inauthentiques. Un affaiblissement de ces politiques de modration pourrait rendre les abus endmiques  nouveau .

*Manipulations sur Twitter*

Malgr les progrs rcents de Twitter, l'intgrit reste un dfi sur la plateforme. Les chercheurs ont dcouvert de nouveaux types de manipulations sophistiques, qu'ils vont prsenter  la confrence internationale AAAI sur le Web et les mdias sociaux en juin. Des utilisateurs malveillants exploitent ce que l'on appelle des  trains de suivi  (des groupes de personnes qui se suivent sur Twitter) pour augmenter rapidement leurs abonns et crer de grandes chambres d'cho hyperpartisanes denses qui amplifient le contenu toxique provenant de sources peu crdibles et complotistes.

Une autre technique malveillante efficace consiste  publier puis  supprimer stratgiquement le contenu qui enfreint les conditions de la plateforme une fois qu'il a atteint son objectif. Mme la limite leve de Twitter de 2 400 tweets par jour peut tre contourne par des suppressions : les chercheurs ont identifi de nombreux comptes qui inondent le rseau de dizaines de milliers de tweets par jour.

Ils ont galement trouv des rseaux coordonns qui se livrent  des "likes" et des "dislikes" rptitifs de contenu qui est finalement supprim, ce qui peut manipuler des algorithmes de classement. Ces techniques permettent aux utilisateurs malveillants de gonfler la popularit du contenu tout en chappant  la dtection.

Il est peu probable que les plans de Musk pour Twitter fassent quoi que ce soit  propos de ces comportements manipulateurs, selon les chercheurs.

*Modration du contenu et libert d'expression*

L'acquisition probable de Twitter par Musk fait craindre que la plateforme de mdias sociaux ne diminue la modration de son contenu. Ce corpus de recherches suggre qu'une modration plus forte, et non plus faible, de l'cosystme de l'information est ncessaire pour lutter contre la dsinformation nuisible.

Cela suggre galement que des politiques de modration plus faibles nuiraient ironiquement  la libert d'expression : les voix des vrais utilisateurs seraient noyes par des utilisateurs malveillants qui manipulent Twitter via des comptes, des bots et des chambres d'cho non authentiques.

Sources : Des bots neutres sondent les prjugs politiques sur les rseaux sociaux, Center for Business and Human Rights at New York University, Amplification algorithmique de la politique sur Twitter (chercheurs de Twitter), La diffusion de contenus peu crdibles par les robots sociaux, Influence des humains augments dans les interactions en ligne lors des vnements de vote, Identifier et analyser les manipulations de cryptomonnaie dans les mdias sociaux, Les bots augmentent l'exposition au contenu ngatif et incendiaire dans les systmes sociaux en ligne, influence des robots sociaux dans les manifestations en ligne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces recherches ? Vous semblent-elles crdibles ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous les conclusions selon lesquelles des politiques de modration plus faibles nuiraient ironiquement  la libert d'expression ?
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur la libert d'expression ? Jusqu' quel point devrait-elle tre permise sur les rseaux sociaux ?

----------


## totozor

> Le coup d'tat, ce sont les Dmocrates qu'ils l'ont russi: Ils ont voler une lection. Le fils de Biden a vendu du trafic d'influence en Ukraine, en plus d'tre un drogu et un pdophile. Si le contenu de son ordinateur personnel n'avait pas t cacher au public, les Dmocrates n'auraient eu aucune chance d'tre lue.
> 
>  La "tentative" auquelle tu refre est une raction normale de la POPULATION. Il y avait suffisament de preuve de fraude pour justifier une enqute. Et la personne en charge (Mike Pence) s'est dgonfler. Associer l'utilisation d'un amendement de la constitution  une tentative de coup d'tat est carrment de la dmagogie. C'est comme de dire que demander un enqute policire pour un crime pourrait-tre parfois illgal.
> 
> La preuve que c'est un mensonge est que les Dmocrates n'ont pas exiger d'enqute. Si ce n'est pas une de leur manoeuvre politique, ils auraient sauter sur l'occasion pour empcher Trump de se reprsenter. La prsence d'agitateur du FBI a t dmontr.


Cet homme de paille monumental.
Ce qui est reproch  Trump est avr.
Dire qu'il est moins pire que Biden est juste un moyen de dtourner le dbat.
De plus tu ne sembles pas parler de Biden mais de son fils.
J'ai aussi envie d'tre complotiste  mon tour, es tu vraiment en train de dire que Trump, le cador des media, a t empcher de mettre sur la place publique les mfaits du fils Biden? Comment penser a quand on voit les twits qu'il a fait pendant sa prsidence?

----------


## Uther

> Il vivent en reclusion , mais pas en autarcie. Ils dpendent du monde extrieur pour ce faire de l'argent. Ils ont probablement eu plus de contect que l'Amricains moyen qui a vu le confinement. Et ils l'ont contracter. Non seulement, ils l'ont contracter, mais ils ont dlibrement contract le virus. Comme ils le font pour les maladies enfantiles. Ce donc je te parlais, ce n'est pas le taux d'infection. Mais bien du taux de mortalit !


Une analyse de chiffres relev dans des condition diffrentes, surtout dans une communaut aussi particulire que les amishs, peut tre biaise sur beaucoup de facteurs difficiles  prvoir.
Quand on a d'un cot des tudes en double aveugles randomis, et de l'autre des chiffres slectionns a postriori dans des condition assez particulires, le niveau de fiabilit de l'un par rapport a l'autre est vite vu. 

Et puis quitte a prendre des chiffres  posteriori, c'est rvlateur de devoir aller sembter  aller chercher un cas trs particulier comme les Amish, alors c'est assez facile de trouver  peu prs partout dans le monde des chiffres qui contredisent a. Par exemple on a les chiffres des hospitalisations en France qui couvrent une population bien plus diverse. Et l on voit que prs de 80% des lits occups en ranimation pendant la dernire vague l'taient par des non vaccins alors qu'ils ne constituaient plus que 10% de la population. 




> oscillaient jusqu' 31.3%. Si tu as une autre thorie qu'un impact sur le systme immunitaire pour expliquer cette oscillation, je serais intress  l'entendre.


Par exemple, vu qu'ils ne sont pas soumis au restriction sanitaires, il circulent plus et donc s'infectent plus. Et je suis sur qu'il peut y en avoir d'autre. 
Encore une fois c'est le genre de biais qu'une tude en double aveugle randomis permet d'carter en slectionnant des chantillons similaires a priori.

----------


## totozor

> Que pensez-vous de ces recherches ? Vous semblent-elles crdibles ?
>  Partagez-vous les conclusions selon lesquelles des politiques de modration plus faibles nuiraient ironiquement  la libert d'expression ?
>  Quel est votre avis sur la libert d'expression ? Jusqu' quel point devrait-elle tre permise sur les rseaux sociaux ?


Cette analyse me fait penser  une mission d'ARTE sur le "fabrique de l'ignorance" qui explique, comment la recherche (financ par des lobbys), par la surproduction d'tudes, rends la hirarchisation des causes difficile et donc rends la ralit scientifique moins perceptible.
Le reportage se base en grande partie sur la faon dont le lobby du tabac a essay de masquer les risques de fumer en finanant normment de recherches sur les autres sources de risques pour la sant (pollution, nutrition, etc...)



Pour moi les recherches mentionnes dans l'article et dans le reportage suggrent que l'excs d'information ne mne pas  la connaissance mais  l'ignorance.
Je pense que les rseaux sociaux amplifient a parce qu'en plus de nous noyer d'informations, ils n'identifient ni la qualit de la source, ni la capacit de rsonnance d'un groupe.

Je pense que nous sommes dans une priode complique o la libert d'expression doit tre dfendue mais certains de ses effets doivent tre combattus au risque de voir certains groupes (ztticiens, complotistes, wokes, etc) devenir les dtenteurs de la vrit et les censeurs des autres (reprenez la mme liste en changeant l'ordre).
Je n'ai pas la solution  cette difficult, je pense que personne ne l'a et que ne se baser que sur une personne pour Twitter est une erreur grave.
Ceci dit je pense que la position de dfenseur de la libert d'expression de Musk n'est que du marketing. D'ici quelques mois il deviendra la censure qu'il condamne aujourd'hui, les bannis ne seront juste pas les mmes qu'hier. (Mais ceci n'est que mon intime conviction)

----------


## stardeath

> Ce qui est reproch  Trump est avr.


qu'est ce que tu appelles "avr"?, parce que selon ta rponse, tu serais en train toi aussi de faire de la dsinformation.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Cette analyse me fait penser  une mission d'ARTE sur le "fabrique de l'ignorance" qui explique, comment la recherche (financ par des lobbys), par la surproduction d'tudes, rends la hirarchisation des causes difficile et donc rends la ralit scientifique moins perceptible.
> Le reportage se base en grande partie sur la faon dont le lobby du tabac a essay de masquer les risques de fumer en finanant normment de recherches sur les autres sources de risques pour la sant (pollution, nutrition, etc...)
> 
> Pour moi les recherches mentionnes dans l'article et dans le reportage suggrent que l'excs d'information ne mne pas  la connaissance mais  l'ignorance.
> Je pense que les rseaux sociaux amplifient a parce qu'en plus de nous noyer d'informations, ils n'identifient ni la qualit de la source, ni la capacit de rsonnance d'un groupe.
> 
> Je pense que nous sommes dans une priode complique o la libert d'expression doit tre dfendue mais certains de ses effets doivent tre combattus au risque de voir certains groupes (ztticiens, complotistes, wokes, etc) devenir les dtenteurs de la vrit et les censeurs des autres (reprenez la mme liste en changeant l'ordre).
> Je n'ai pas la solution  cette difficult, je pense que personne ne l'a et que ne se baser que sur une personne pour Twitter est une erreur grave.
> Ceci dit je pense que la position de dfenseur de la libert d'expression de Musk n'est que du marketing. D'ici quelques mois il deviendra la censure qu'il condamne aujourd'hui, les bannis ne seront juste pas les mmes qu'hier. (Mais ceci n'est que mon intime conviction)


Je suis totalement d'accord. De plus, je pense que la centralisation d'un rseau social aussi norme ne peut que poser problme. Cela ne peut finir qu'en censure politique (en fonction des intrts et opinions de l'instance dirigeante) ou en dsinformation. Le plus souvent, a finit en un mlange des deux. Jack Dorsey lui-mme a plus ou moins reconnu cela. Vive les blogs et les forums indpendants.

Concernant les lobbys, je suis d'accord aussi ; aujourdhui, de nombreux lobbys sont extrmement dangereux, notamment l'industrie pharmaceutique (qui n'a jamais eu autant de pouvoir, contrairement au lobby du ptrole ou du nuclaire, qui voit leurs influences dcroitre).
D'ailleurs, cette manipulation par les financements d'tudes devrait faire rflchir sur la question du rchauffement climatique (je ne vise personne en particulier) ; si le lobby ptrolier avait eu plus de pouvoir, comment seraient considrs aujourdhui les chercheurs qui ont travaill sur les gaz  effet de serre ?? La "dsinformation" serait de quel ct ??

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Compte tenu que le type pourrait devenir Ministre de l'ducation, cela devrait peut-tre t'inquiter un peu ...


Dans ce cas, c'est effectivement diffrent, car il se met  y avoir collusion avec la fonction. Mais pour un enseignant, la situation est la mme.

Mon propos portait sur le problme de la fonction reprsentative. Si certains antcdents judiciaires paraissent inacceptables en politique, c'est uniquement li  la fonction reprsentative. Or la fonction reprsentative est antidmocratique, car elle instaure un culte de la personnalit. Un politicien devrait tre considr comme n'importe quel fonctionnaire, qui doit raliser le travail pour lequel il a t lu, point barre. En contrepartie, je pense que les antcdents judiciaires qui ne concernent pas la fonction ne devraient pas tre pris en compte.

Pour rsum, je suis contre les privilges li au pouvoir, mais aussi contre les contraintes supplmentaires li au pouvoir, car l'un est indissociable de l'autre.

Il me semble que c'est Josef Schovanec qui a dit que dans les pays les plus dmocratiques (comme l'Estonie) les bureaux gouvernementaux ne sont mmes pas protg par des gardes.

----------


## 23JFK

Le rdacteur de cet article est un propagandiste qui s'ignore. Il minimise les critiques d'un camp et maximise celles de l'autre camp.

----------


## Bruno

*Le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, licencie des cadres suprieurs et gle les embauches,*
*alors qu'Elon Musk cherche  obtenir des fonds et  acheter la socit technologique*

*Twitter connat des changements internes. Le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a annonc qu'il mettait  la porte deux cadres suprieurs, qu'il imposait un gel des embauches et qu'il rduisait d'autres dpenses, alors que la socit de mdias sociaux se prpare  tre rachete par le milliardaire Elon Musk. Le premier mouvement a eu lieu lorsque le responsable des produits grand public, Kayvon Beykpour, a annonc sur Twitter que le PDG actuel, Parag Agrawal,  m'a demand de partir aprs m'avoir fait savoir qu'il voulait emmener l'quipe dans une direction diffrente. *

Bruce Falck, le directeur gnral des revenus et chef de produit pour sa partie business, a confirm dans un tweet (dsormais supprim) qu'il a galement t licenci par Agrawal. Jeudi soir, Parag Agrawal lui-mme a rpondu aux deux fils de discussion, remerciant les hommes qu'il avait licencis et exprimant son admiration pour leur travail.


Agrawal, qui a t nomm PDG en novembre, a annonc ces changements radicaux dans un mmo interne adress aux employs. NBC News aurait vu une copie du mmo, et un reprsentant de Twitter a confirm que l'information tait exacte.  Bien que nous soyons en pleine mutation en ce moment, comme c'est souvent le cas chez Twitter , crit Agrawal dans le mmo. Il a dclar avoir pris la dcision de remplacer Kayvon Beykpour  la tte de la division grand public de Twitter et Bruce Falck  la tte des revenus de l'entreprise. Tous deux quittent Twitter, a indiqu la socit.

Dans une dclaration publie sur Twitter, Beykpour a dclar :  Ce n'est pas de cette manire ni de cette faon que j'avais imagin quitter Twitter, et ce n'tait pas ma dcision. Parag m'a demand de partir aprs m'avoir fait savoir qu'il voulait emmener l'quipe dans une direction diffrente. 

Un autre cadre, Jay Sullivan, dirigera la division grand public de Twitter et assurera l'intrim de la direction des revenus. Le mois dernier, le conseil d'administration de Twitter a accept une proposition de Musk d'acheter la socit pour 44 milliards de dollars. Musk paiera 54,20 $ en cash par action pour la plateforme base  San Francisco, qui sera dsormais privatise aprs des jours d'intenses ngociations entre l'entrepreneur et le conseil d'administration. La transaction, qui a t approuve  l'unanimit par le conseil d'administration de Twitter, devrait tre finalise en 2022, sous rserve de l'approbation des actionnaires de Twitter, de l'obtention des approbations rglementaires applicables et de la satisfaction des autres conditions de clture habituelles. 

La socit a confirm que Musk, dont la fortune est estime  259 milliards de dollars, avait obtenu 25,5 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt et par prt et fournissait 21 milliards de dollars d'engagement en fonds propres. L'opration devrait devenir dfinitive avant la fin de l'anne, sous rserve de l'approbation des actionnaires et d'autres obstacles.

Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter, a dclar :  Twitter a un objectif et une pertinence qui ont un impact sur le monde entier. Profondment fier de nos quipes et inspir par le travail qui n'a jamais t aussi important .


Pour certains analystes, Musk emprunte une grande partie de l'argent qu'il prvoit d'utiliser pour l'opration, en s'appuyant sur les actifs de Twitter et en chargeant l'entreprise d'une nouvelle dette. Il a dclar aux banques qu'il rflchissait dj  des moyens de rduire les dpenses, notamment la rmunration des dirigeants.

Agrawal a fait un clin d'il  l'accord comme l'un des nombreux facteurs incertains dans l'avenir  court terme de Twitter, avec un ralentissement conomique mondial et la guerre en Ukraine.  Et, bien sr, nous sommes au milieu d'une acquisition et nous ne connaissons pas encore le moment de la clture, a-t-il crit. Afin de grer l'organisation de manire responsable alors que nous affinons nos feuilles de route et notre travail, nous devons continuer  tre attentifs en ce qui concerne nos quipes, le recrutement et les cots. 

Il a crit que l'entreprise mettait en pause la plupart des embauches, sauf pour les rles critiques, et qu'elle pourrait retirer les offres d'embauche qu'elle a faites.

 Nous ne prvoyons pas de licenciements  l'chelle de l'entreprise, mais les dirigeants continueront  apporter des changements  leurs organisations pour amliorer l'efficacit si ncessaire , a-t-il crit, ajoutant qu'il y aurait des rductions dans les dpenses des consultants, les voyages, les vnements, le marketing, les espaces de bureau et d'autres domaines.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2 % de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social

 ::fleche::  L'Electronic Frontier Foundation dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk.  Il met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'engage   authentifier tous les humains  en achetant Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, voici comment la plateforme pourrait voluer une fois qu'il en deviendra propritaire

----------


## Madmac

> Par exemple, vu qu'ils ne sont pas soumis au restriction sanitaires, il circulent plus et donc s'infectent plus. Et je suis sur qu'il peut y en avoir d'autre. 
> Encore une fois c'est le genre de biais qu'une tude en double aveugle randomis permet d'carter en slectionnant des chantillons similaires a priori.


C'est un argument qui tient la route.

----------


## totozor

> qu'est ce que tu appelles "avr"?, parce que selon ta rponse, tu serais en train toi aussi de faire de la dsinformation.


Il est avr que (c'est un fait) Trump a encourag l'attaque du capitole, il a fait un discours galvanisateur, dnonant un vol, encourageant  tre fort,  ne pas tre faible,  se battre comme des diables.
Voici une partie de son discours : 


> J'ai obtenu une victoire crasante (I won by a landslide). *Les lgislateurs essaient illgalement de prendre le contrle de notre pays*. Notre pays en a assez. Nous ne pouvons plus le supporter. Et pour utiliser le terme favori qui vous a amen ici, *nous allons stopper le vo*l. Ne vous trompez pas : cette lection vous a t vole, m'a t vole et a t vole au pays. *Vous ne reprendrez jamais notre pays avec faiblesse*. *Vous devez faire preuve de force* et vous devez tre forts. *Vous devez vous battre comme des diables* (fight like Hell). *Si vous ne vous battez pas comme des diables, vous n'aurez plus de pays*. Nous en sommes venus  exiger que le Congrs fasse ce qu'il faut et ne compte que les lecteurs qui ont t lgalement dsigns. Je sais que *tout le monde ici se dirigera bientt vers le btiment du Capitole* pour, pacifiquement et patriotiquement, faire entendre votre voix aujourd'hui


Alors oui il demande de le faire pacifiquement, mais ce mot passe inaperu dans un discours aprs une rhtorique autant guerrire et galvanisatrice.

----------


## Madmac

> Cet homme de paille monumental.
> Ce qui est reproch  Trump est avr.
> Dire qu'il est moins pire que Biden est juste un moyen de dtourner le dbat.
> De plus tu ne sembles pas parler de Biden mais de son fils.
> J'ai aussi envie d'tre complotiste  mon tour, es tu vraiment en train de dire que Trump, le cador des media, a t empcher de mettre sur la place publique les mfaits du fils Biden? Comment penser a quand on voit les twits qu'il a fait pendant sa prsidence?


Tu as bien complt ton endoctrinement , d'apres ce que je peux voir.

Donald Trump: Fils de millionnaire. playboy blond aux yeux bleux d'un mtre 90 qui a vu sous les regards des journalistes depuis ses 21 ans. Et effectivement dans son cas les prostitus de luxe tournaient autour de lui comme des mouches autour du miel. Et en pratique, il aurait pu les attrap par la chatte. Et elles l'auraient vraiment suivit. Sa plus grand contreverse, qui a fait les journaux, est d'avoir assist  un discour de Martin Luther King. Et il n'a jamais eu de problme avec la justice avant de devenir Prsident. Et jamais t reconnu coupable de quoi que ce soit.

Le dossier Steele est une cration de la fondation Clinton. Et la personne en charge est le directeur administratif de la fondation. Et est prsentement en accusation. Mais il continue  prtendre qu'il n'y aucune participation d'Hillary et Bill dans ce crime. En dpit qu'il n'avait rien  gagner  salir la rputation de Trumps.

Trump a t accus de complotisme pour avoir dis qu'il tait espionner par le FBI. Ce qui a t confirm par la suite. Le FBI a mme tent de mettre de fausse preuve de relation d'affaire avec Poutine.  Et ce n'est qu'un dbut car le juge Durham ne semble pas intimider pas le clan Clinton comme William Barr l'a t.

Je ne sais pas si ce film va paraitre en France. Maie le documentaire "2000 mules" explique comment les lections ont t vol grace  des failles du systme de vote postal . Et ce n'est pas un truc contestable, car la fraude postale est un des plus grave crimes aux tats-Unis . Plus que le meurtre ! Il te mette en prison et tu ressoir les pieds devants,  ta mort. Alors quand des postiers se font attraper avec des milliers de lettre n'ont livrs, ils chantent comme des serins.


Un vlogger a fait une misssion sur des address de voteurs qui n'existaient.

----------


## Madmac

> Pour rsum, je suis contre les privilges li au pouvoir, mais aussi contre les contraintes supplmentaires li au pouvoir, car l'un est indissociable de l'autre.
> Il me semble que c'est Josef Schovanec qui a dit que dans les pays les plus dmocratiques (comme l'Estonie) les bureaux gouvernementaux ne sont mmes pas protg par des gardes.


Tu es plus tolrant que moi,  l'exception des fraudes fiscales, tapage nocture ou bataille dans un bar. J'y vois une faille de jugement importante. J'ai aucun problme avec les perversions entre adultes consentants. Mais pas avec les enfants.

----------


## stardeath

> Alors oui il demande de le faire pacifiquement, mais ce mot passe inaperu dans un discours aprs une rhtorique autant guerrire et galvanisatrice.


donc non, ce n'est pas avr, pas dans le sens que tu voudrais en tout cas, tu le dis toi mme, il a demand de le faire pacifiquement, donc tu joues toi aussi dans la dsinformation, rien ne t'empche d'interprter un fait, mais pas d'en faire une vrit de ton propre chef.

le fait est qu'il a demand  le faire pacifiquement, point.
la possibilit est qu'il savait trs bien qu'une partie de ces soutiens allaient ignorer la partie pacifique, et que donc il devait mesurer ces propos, mais a sera pour a  la justice de trancher.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Tu es plus tolrant que moi,  l'exception des fraudes fiscales, tapage nocture ou bataille dans un bar. J'y vois une faille de jugement importante. J'ai aucun problme avec les perversions entre adultes consentants. Mais pas avec les enfants.


Tu n'a pas compris mon propos. Je n'ai jamais voulu cautionner la pdophilie ou n'importe quoi d'autre.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que dans le systme actuel, ont  des politiciens ayant des privilges, comme une "starisation" (culte de la personnalit), des salaires mirobolants, des relations en conflit avec les intrts de leur fonction, et une absence de responsabilit pour leurs mauvaises dcisions (c'est le contribuable qui paye l'addition). En contrepartie, le peuple demande une morale, c'est--dire une "virginit" juridique (dans les faits, ce n'est bien sr pas possible, mais la demande existe), et cela est directement li  la sacralisation de la fonction que j'ai dcrite avant.

Je pense que dans un vrai systme dmocratique, les privilges dont j'ai parl ne devraient pas exister. Cependant, cela implique de considrer ce mtier comme n'importe quel autre. Or dans un mtier "normal", il est interdit de discriminer quelque un pour ces antcdents judiciaires, sauf ci ceux-ci sont en conflit avec le mtier en question. D'ailleurs, je pense que dcideur politique ne devrait pas tre un mtier, mais une mission pour une dure dtermin.

----------


## escartefigue

> Je ne sais pas si ce film va paraitre en France. Maie le documentaire "2000 mules" explique comment les lections ont t vol grace  des failles du systme de vote postal . Et ce n'est pas un truc contestable, car la fraude postale est un des plus grave crimes aux tats-Unis . Plus que le meurtre ! Il te mette en prison et tu ressoir les pieds devants,  ta mort. Alors quand des postiers se font attraper avec des milliers de lettre n'ont livrs, ils chantent comme des serins.


Navet ou mauvaise foi ?
Tous les arguments des pro Trump prtextant une fraude lectorale ont t dbouts, mme les Rpublicains ne croient pas  cette rumeur.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La capitalisation boursire de Twitter est tombe  9 milliards de dollars en dessous du prix d'achat d'Elon Musk,*
*tandis que des inquitudes concernant l'accord mergent * 

Alors qu'Elon Musk cherche  devenir propritaire de Twitter, les actions de la socit de mdias sociaux chutent, ce qui laisse penser que les investisseurs craignent que l'accord n'atteigne la ligne d'arrive. La capitalisation boursire de Twitter a chut de prs de 13 % depuis qu'elle a atteint son sommet de l'anne fin avril.  la clture du march jeudi, l'action s'changeait  45,08 $, bien en dessous des 54,20 $ que Musk a accept de payer le 27 avril. La diffrence reprsente plus de 9 milliards de dollars en valeur marchande.

Bien que le conseil d'administration de Twitter ait approuv l'achat, la conclusion de l'accord pourrait encore prendre des mois, et rien ne garantit que ce sera le cas. Elon Musk devrait payer des frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars s'il choisissait de se rtracter. La fortune du PDG de Tesla est value  plus de 220 milliards de dollars.

 Le march a lgrement moins confiance dans le fait que l'accord sera conclu en raison de dfis rglementaires , a dclar Mark Mahaney, analyste chez Evercore ISI, ajoutant qu'il s'agissait de son  interprtation trs rapide  du mouvement des actions.

Avant qu'Elon Musk ne fasse son offre d'achat pur et simple de Twitter, il n'a pas divulgu une participation de plus de 9 % dans la socit dans le dlai obligatoire de 10 jours de la SEC.

Le quotidien The Information a rapport que la Federal Trade Commission enqute sur le moment de la divulgation de Musk, voquant des sources au courant de l'affaire :  ce qui est dj examin, c'est le non-respect par Musk des rgles concernant la divulgation de sa participation initiale de 9 %, selon des personnes connaissant la situation. La Federal Trade Commission a rcemment ouvert une enqute pour savoir si Musk ne s'est pas conform  une exigence de dclaration antitrust alors qu'il a amass sa participation initiale de 9,1 % dans Twitter entre fin janvier et dbut avril, a appris The Information. Le nud de l'enqute est de savoir si Musk achetait initialement comme quelqu'un qui voulait influencer la direction de Twitter ou s'il se considrait plutt comme un actionnaire passif. Notamment, le dpt initial de Musk auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission a class son achat comme une participation passive, ce qui a immdiatement soulev des questions compte tenu de ses commentaires publics sur le fonctionnement de Twitter. On s'est galement demand si le dpt initial de Musk auprs de la SEC, trois semaines aprs avoir franchi le seuil de 5 %, avait dpass les dlais de dpt auprs de la SEC .

De son ct, Bloomberg a dclar plus tard que la FTC examinait sparment l'acquisition elle-mme, bien que de nombreux experts ne s'attendent pas  ce que l'accord soulve des problmes antitrust.

La FTC pour sa part s'est refuse  tout commentaire, tant donn qu'elle ne divulgue pas des donnes sur les enqutes en cours.

Dan Ives, analyste chez Wedbush Securities, estime qu'il y a 90 % ou plus de chances que l'accord avec Musk soit conclu, mais il voit trois choses qui contribuent  la pression sur les actions : d'une part, les actions de Twitter ne seraient values que dans les 20 $ si elle restait une socit publique. Deuximement, il a dclar que les problmes de rglementation jettent une ombre sur l'accord. Enfin, a dclar Ives, le financement de l'acquisition par Elon Musk, en partie en tirant parti de ses actions Tesla, prsente un risque et une incertitude plus importants.


Musk essaie peut-tre de rsoudre les problmes de financement. En effet, le chef de Tesla a dploy des efforts considrables pour obtenir des soutiens extrieurs afin de se joindre  son offre audacieuse pour la plateforme de rseaux sociaux, mme si les socits de capital-investissement traditionnelles impliques dans les rachats par endettement ont largement vit la transaction.

L'opration transformerait Musk, qui se proclame  absolutiste de la libert d'expression  et compte prs de 91 millions d'adeptes sur le site, en un baron des mdias sociaux contrlant la manire dont des millions de personnes obtiennent des informations.

Un dossier dpos auprs de la SEC a rvl de nouveaux financiers pour le plan de rachat de Musk, qui incluent le prince saoudien Alwaleed bin Talal et le fonds souverain du Qatar. Les deux pays imposent une censure svre pour touffer la dissidence : une loi qatarienne stipule que la diffusion  d'actualits fausses ou malveillantes  peut entraner une peine de prison de cinq ans, tandis qu'en Arabie saoudite, les dtracteurs du gouvernement ont t arrts et mme assassins.

Parmi les autres investisseurs figurent Lawrence J. Ellison Revocable Trust de Larry Ellison, le fonds de capital-investissement du cofondateur d'Oracle, qui a promis 1 milliard de dollars, Sequoia Capital, qui a investi 800 millions de dollars, et Vy Capital, qui a investi 700 millions de dollars. Musk a dclar avoir reu les lettres d'engagement de chaque investisseur le 4 mai.

En interne, Twitter pourrait prendre des mesures pour consolider son bilan au cas o Musk se retirerait alors que les pressions inflationnistes punissent le march technologique au sens large. Le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a annonc qu'il mettait  la porte deux cadres suprieurs, qu'il imposait un gel des embauches et qu'il rduisait d'autres dpenses. Le responsable des produits grand public, Kayvon Beykpour, a annonc sur Twitter que le PDG actuel, Parag Agrawal,  m'a demand de partir aprs m'avoir fait savoir qu'il voulait emmener l'quipe dans une direction diffrente. 

Bruce Falck, le directeur gnral des revenus et chef de produit pour sa partie business, a confirm dans un tweet (dsormais supprim) qu'il a galement t licenci par Agrawal. Jeudi soir, Parag Agrawal lui-mme a rpondu aux deux fils de discussion, remerciant les hommes qu'il avait licencis et exprimant son admiration pour leur travail.

Agrawal, qui a t nomm PDG en novembre, a annonc ces changements radicaux dans un mmo interne adress aux employs.  Bien que nous soyons en pleine mutation en ce moment, comme c'est souvent le cas chez Twitter , crit Agrawal dans le mmo. Il a dclar avoir pris la dcision de remplacer Kayvon Beykpour  la tte de la division grand public de Twitter et Bruce Falck  la tte des revenus de l'entreprise. Tous deux quittent Twitter, a indiqu la socit.

Dans une dclaration publie sur Twitter, Beykpour a dclar :  Ce n'est pas de cette manire ni de cette faon que j'avais imagin quitter Twitter, et ce n'tait pas ma dcision. Parag m'a demand de partir aprs m'avoir fait savoir qu'il voulait emmener l'quipe dans une direction diffrente. 

*Twitter admet qu'il pourrait perdre des annonceurs et du personnel*

Twitter a reconnu dans un dossier dpos auprs de la SEC que son activit publicitaire principale pourrait dsormais tre menace  la suite du rachat d'Elon Musk, en plus de l'embauche et de la rtention des employs. Alors que la vision d'Elon Musk pour Twitter est celle d'une plateforme plus axe sur la libert d'expression, il n'a pas offert d'assurance  la base d'annonceurs de Twitter que Twitter restera  sans danger pour les marques  aprs l'acquisition. Dans la mesure o il a clarifi sa vision, Musk a seulement dclar qu'il pensait que tout discours non jug illgal par un gouvernement serait bientt autoris sur Twitter.

Bien sr, Twitter modre dj aujourd'hui un large ventail de types de contenus interdits au-del de ce qui est considr comme illgal. Une liste fournie par Axios suggre que les politiques de modration qui pourraient tre annules incluent celles axes sur certains types de dsinformation, les deepfakes, l'usurpation d'identit, les attaques cibles, le contenu haineux, la violence graphique, l'automutilation, la manipulation de plateforme et autres.

Pendant ce temps, une touche plus lgre aux politiques de modration de contenu existantes de Twitter inquite dj les annonceurs, car elle pourrait permettre  davantage d'intimidation, de discours violents, de discours de haine, de dsinformation et d'autres contenus abusifs de gagner du terrain. Et s'il y a quelque chose que les annonceurs n'aiment pas, c'est que leur entreprise soit promue aux cts d'un contenu qui divise et est haineux.

Ils pourraient alors simplement dcider qu'atteindre la petite base d'utilisateurs de Twitter (du moins en comparaison avec les grandes enseignes de mdias sociaux comme Meta et TikTok) n'en vaut pas le risque. Twitter a termin son dernier trimestre avec 229 millions d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables ; Facebook compte  lui seul 1,96 milliard d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens.

Le dernier dossier dpos par Twitter auprs de la SEC reconnat que la perte des annonceurs est un risque possible.

Comme la socit l'explique plus loin dans le dossier, elle continue de gnrer la  majorit substantielle de nos revenus de la publicit  et la perte des annonceurs pourrait nuire  l'entreprise. Elle note galement que si sa rputation auprs des annonceurs dclinait, elle pourrait tre moins comptitive.

 Nous pensons que notre capacit  rivaliser efficacement pour les dpenses des annonceurs dpend de nombreux facteurs... , a dclar Twitter, notamment  notre rputation et la force de notre marque par rapport  nos concurrents, y compris la perception des annonceurs sur la sant et la scurit de notre plateforme . Bien qu'il ne s'agisse pas ncessairement d'un nouveau risque pour Twitter, c'est en tout cas un risque que les annonceurs vont analyser plus attentivement lorsqu'ils vont tablir leurs budgets pour les mois  venir.

Les annonceurs de Twitter ont dj t effrays par la nouvelle de l'acquisition de Musk, ont indiqu des rapports.

Selon AdAge, la raction immdiate des annonceurs a t celle de l'anxit et de la confusion. Les marques ont commenc  contacter les agences pour les aider  comprendre et  se prparer, note le rapport, et un dirigeant d'agence a dclar que les annonceurs se prparaient  arrter de dpenser en publicit sur Twitter aprs le rachat de Musk si les choses semblaient progresser dans une direction indsirable.

Le Financial Times a galement rcemment rapport que Twitter avait envoy des e-mails rassurants aux annonceurs pour aider  apaiser ces craintes, mais les constructeurs automobiles taient particulirement soucieux de donner  Musk, qui dirige galement Tesla, un accs plus approfondi et un aperu de leurs programmes de marketing.

Bien que Musk ait de nombreuses ides pour rduire la dpendance de Twitter aux annonceurs quant  la gnration de revenus, aucune solution immdiate ne serait en mesure de maintenir l'entreprise financirement  flot au milieu d'un large exode d'annonceurs.

Source : The Information

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk suspend l'accord du rachat de Twitter en attendant les dtails sur les faux comptes, les actions plongent de 18 %*
*mais le milliardaire assure qu'il est  toujours engag   racheter Twitter*

*Musk a annonc le mois dernier qu'il avait l'intention d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Il a tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spambots  de la plateforme. Elon Musk a annonc que son accord sur Twitter est suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Une analyste estime que cela pourrait tre une stratgie d'Elon Musk pour revenir sur le montant qu'il est prt  payer pour acqurir la plateforme. Le milliardaire de la tech se dit toujours engag  racheter Twitter.*

Elon Musk a annonc vendredi que son accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. 


Dans un tweet qui a suivi environ deux heures plus tard, Musk a ajout qu'il tait  toujours engag dans l'acquisition .


Les actions de Twitter ont chut de 18 % dans les changes avant commercialisation aprs l'annonce initiale, mais la perte a t rduite aprs le deuxime tweet. Les actions ont baiss d'environ 10 % aprs l'ouverture des marchs.

Le PDG de Tesla, Musk, a annonc le mois dernier qu'il avait l'intention d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars et il a dj tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spam bots  de la plateforme.

Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu. Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

Bien que Twitter ait dj mis en place des politiques destines  lutter contre les robots spammeurs, la scurit reste un dfi persistant pour la plateforme. Musk s'est engag  rsoudre le problme en authentifiant  tous les vrais humains  sur le site, mais n'a pas prcis comment il envisageait d'y parvenir.

Pendant ce temps, le propre nombre de followers de Musk est considrablement augment par de faux comptes. Sur les 87,9 millions d'abonns actuels de Musk, SparkToro estime qu'environ 48 % sont des faux, c'est--dire des comptes  inaccessibles et qui ne verront pas les tweets du compte  (soit parce qu'ils sont du spam, des bots, de la propagande, etc. soit parce qu'ils ne sont pas plus actifs sur Twitter).

D'une manire plus gnrale, SparkToro affirme que :  La plupart des comptes Twitter ont un nombre important de faux abonns. Dans nos recherches, 5  30 % des abonns sont faux : ce sont des bots, des comptes de spam, des utilisateurs inactifs, des comptes crs pour diffuser de la propagande ou d'autres utilisateurs non-engags/non rels. Si vous comptez sur le nombre d'abonns comme mesure de l'influence et de la porte potentielles, vous pourriez surestimer considrablement un compte. Cet outil audite un chantillon de 2 000 abonns alatoires pour un compte donn et excute des diagnostics qui se sont avrs fortement corrls avec ces types de faux abonns .

Musk aurait donc prs de 7 % de faux abonns en plus que la mdiane de 41 % qui compte des abonns de taille similaire, rapporte SparkToro. En analysant plus de 25 facteurs corrls avec le spam, les bots et les comptes de mauvaise qualit, l'outil d'audit a constat que les comptes qui figurent sur un nombre anormalement petit de listes, les comptes qui n'ont pas d'URL ou une URL non rsolutive dans leur profil, et les comptes qui ont un nombre trangement petit d'abonns taient parmi les traits les plus frquemment observs d'un chantillon de 2 000 comptes alatoires parmi les 100 000 comptes les plus rcents qui ont suivi Musk.

Mme ainsi, ces statistiques ne sont pas en dehors de la norme pour des personnalits minentes de Twitter comme Musk. Le fondateur de Microsoft, Bill Gates, et l'ancien prsident Barack Obama, par exemple, affichent des pourcentages de faux abonns de 46 % et 44 % pour leurs abonns respectifs de 58,4 millions et 131,7 millions, tandis que des clbrits comme Kim Kardashian (72,2 millions d'abonns) et Cristiano Ronaldo (99,5 millions de followers) figurent  environ 45 % et 43 %.

L'outil de SparkToro ne peut plus accder aux donnes de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump, mais il estimait en 2018 que 61 % de ses 54,8 millions de followers  l'poque taient des faux. Le nombre de followers de Trump est pass  prs de 89 millions au moment o il a t dfinitivement banni de Twitter en janvier 2021.

Comme beaucoup des objectifs nobles de Musk pour Twitter, exterminer les spambots ne sera pas facile, et l'un des meilleurs indicateurs de son succs pourrait tre une baisse considrable de son propre nombre de followers.

*Twitter estime que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs sont des bots ou des comptes spams, Elon Musk demande une confirmation*

Mme avant l'annonce de vendredi, la valeur marchande de la socit tait tombe  9 milliards de dollars en dessous du prix de l'offre en raison des inquitudes suscites par l'accord. Musk, qui devrait occuper le poste de PDG temporaire de Twitter si l'accord se concrtise, devrait payer des frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars s'il choisissait de ne pas aller jusqu'au bout de la transaction. La fortune d'Elon Musk est estime  plus de 220 milliards de dollars.

Twitter a estim dans un dossier plus tt ce mois-ci que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables au cours du premier trimestre taient des bots ou des comptes de spam. Vous trouverez ci-dessous la section pertinente du dossier de Twitter. Il note que ses calculs sur le nombre de faux comptes ou de spams sont une  estimation  et que le nombre rel  pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim  :

 Nous avons effectu un examen interne d'un chantillon de comptes et estimons que la moyenne des faux comptes ou des spams au cours du premier trimestre 2022 reprsentait moins de 5 % de notre mDAU au cours du trimestre. Les faux comptes ou spams pour une priode reprsentent la moyenne des faux comptes ou spams dans les chantillons au cours de chaque priode d'analyse mensuelle du trimestre. En prenant cette dcision, nous avons exerc un jugement important, de sorte que notre estimation des faux comptes ou des spams peut ne pas reprsenter avec prcision le nombre rel de ces comptes, et le nombre rel de faux comptes ou de spam pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim .

Elon Musk souhaite dsormais que la socit le confirme avant de poursuivre l'accord, qui est en partie financ par le cofondateur d'Oracle Larry Ellison et la socit de capital-risque Andreessen Horowitz.

La socit de mdias sociaux base  San Francisco a dclar dans le dossier qu'elle comptait 229 millions d'utilisateurs au premier trimestre qui ont reu de la publicit.

Twitter a eu des problmes avec ses statistiques par le pass. Il y a quelques semaines, l'entreprise a dclar dans un rapport sur ses rsultats trimestriels qu'elle avait surestim ses utilisateurs quotidiens pendant trois annes conscutives. La socit a dclar qu'une erreur technique l'avait amene  compter plusieurs comptes comme actifs, bien qu'ils soient lis  un seul utilisateur, et que cela l'avait amene  compter jusqu' 1,9 million de comptes d'utilisateurs errons chaque trimestre.

Mardi, Musk a dclar qu'il lverait la suspension dfinitive de Twitter sur l'ancien prsident Donald Trump s'il reprenait l'entreprise :  Les suspensions permanentes devraient tre extrmement rares et vraiment rserves aux comptes qui sont des bots, ou des escroqueries, des comptes de spam  Je pense qu'il n'tait pas correct de bannir Donald Trump , a dclar Musk lors de la confrence Future of the Car de FT Live.  Je pense que c'tait une erreur, car cela a alin une grande partie du pays et n'a finalement pas empch Donald Trump de se faire entendre .

Plus tt ce mois-ci, Bill Gates a prvenu que Musk pourrait aggraver la situation sur Twitter. S'exprimant lors du sommet des PDG du Wall Street Journal, Gates a dclar qu'il n'tait pas clair de savoir comment Musk changerait Twitter s'il en prenait possession, tout en soulevant des inquitudes quant  la propagation de la dsinformation sur les plateformes de mdias sociaux.

Gates a ensuite demand quel tait l'objectif de Musk avec Twitter et si sa volont de promouvoir la libert d'expression tait sense :  Quels sont les objectifs qu'il vise [avec ce rachat] ? Est-ce qu'ils correspondent  cette ide de mensonges moins extrmes qui se propagent si rapidement [et] d'tranges thories du complot ? Partage-t-il cet objectif ou non ?  a demand Gates.

Avant que Musk ne fasse son offre pour acheter purement et simplement Twitter, il n'a pas divulgu une participation de plus de 9 % dans la socit dans le dlai obligatoire de 10 jours de la SEC.

Le quotidien The Information a rapport que la Federal Trade Commission enqute sur le moment de la divulgation de Musk, voquant des sources au courant de l'affaire :  ce qui est dj examin, c'est le non-respect par Musk des rgles concernant la divulgation de sa participation initiale de 9 %, selon des personnes connaissant la situation. La Federal Trade Commission a rcemment ouvert une enqute pour savoir si Musk ne s'est pas conform  une exigence de dclaration antitrust alors qu'il a amass sa participation initiale de 9,1 % dans Twitter entre fin janvier et dbut avril, a appris The Information. Le nud de l'enqute est de savoir si Musk achetait initialement comme quelqu'un qui voulait influencer la direction de Twitter ou s'il se considrait plutt comme un actionnaire passif. Notamment, le dpt initial de Musk auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission a class son achat comme une participation passive, ce qui a immdiatement soulev des questions compte tenu de ses commentaires publics sur le fonctionnement de Twitter. On s'est galement demand si le dpt initial de Musk auprs de la SEC, trois semaines aprs avoir franchi le seuil de 5 %, avait dpass les dlais de dpt auprs de la SEC .

De son ct, Bloomberg a dclar plus tard que la FTC examinait sparment l'acquisition elle-mme, bien que de nombreux experts ne s'attendent pas  ce que l'accord soulve des problmes antitrust.

La FTC pour sa part s'est refuse  tout commentaire, tant donn qu'elle ne divulgue pas des donnes sur les enqutes en cours.

Susannah Streeter, analyste senior des investissements et des marchs chez Hargreaves Lansdown, a dclar que certains se demanderaient probablement si les faux comptes sont la vritable raison de cette tactique dilatoire.

 Le prix de 44 milliards de dollars est norme, et cela peut tre une stratgie pour revenir sur le montant qu'il est prt  payer pour acqurir la plateforme , a-t-elle dclar dans un communiqu.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'avis de l'analyste qui y voit une stratgie pour revenir sur le montant qu'il est prt  payer ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Bruno

*Elon Musk veut savoir combien d'utilisateurs de Twitter sont en ralit des bots,*
*un  chantillonnage alatoire de 100 followers  sera effectu*

*Depuis 2013, Twitter minimise la propagation des faux comptes sur sa plateforme, soutenant que les comptes  faux ou spam  reprsentent moins de 5 % de sa base d'utilisateurs, mme si des chercheurs indpendants ont dclar que le nombre pourrait tre trois fois plus lev. La socit de mdias sociaux serait vendue  Elon Musk pour environ 44 milliards de dollars. Musk paiera 54,20 $ en cash par action pour la plateforme base  San Francisco, qui sera dsormais privatise aprs des jours d'intenses ngociations entre l'entrepreneur et le conseil d'administration.*

La transaction, qui a t approuve  l'unanimit par le conseil d'administration de Twitter, devrait tre finalise en 2022, sous rserve de l'approbation des actionnaires de Twitter, de l'obtention des approbations rglementaires applicables et de la satisfaction des autres conditions de clture habituelles. La socit a confirm que Musk, dont la fortune est estime  259 milliards de dollars, avait obtenu 25,5 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt et par prt et fournissait 21 milliards de dollars d'engagement en fonds propres.


Selon les termes de l'accord, les actionnaires de Twitter recevront 54,20 $ pour chaque action ordinaire de Twitter qu'ils dtiennent  la clture de la transaction propose. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de Twitter le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter.

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

L'une des principales priorits d'Elon Musk pour Twitter  la suite de son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter la socit de mdias sociaux est de svir contre les soi-disant  spambots . Un problme avec ce plan : il rduirait ses propres abonns de prs de moiti, selon l'outil d'audit Twitter SparkToro.

Les robots spammeurs sur Twitter sont des comptes automatiss qui imitent l'activit de personnes relles sur le site, mais sont programms pour se livrer  des activits malveillantes allant de la diffusion de fausses informations  la promotion de stratagmes lucratifs. Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .  Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu.

Pendant ce temps, le propre nombre de followers de Musk est considrablement augment par de faux comptes. Sur les 87,9 millions d'abonns actuels de Musk, SparkToro estime qu'environ 48 % sont des faux, c'est--dire des comptes  inaccessibles et qui ne verront pas les tweets du compte  (soit parce qu'ils sont du spam, des bots, de la propagande, etc. soit parce qu'ils ne sont pas plus actifs sur Twitter).

Musk aurait donc prs de 7 % de faux abonns en plus que la mdiane de 41 % qui compte des abonns de taille similaire, rapporte SparkToro. En analysant plus de 25 facteurs corrls avec le spam, les bots et les comptes de mauvaise qualit, l'outil d'audit a constat que les comptes qui figurent sur un nombre anormalement petit de listes, les comptes qui n'ont pas d'URL ou une URL non rsolutive dans leur profil, et les comptes qui ont un nombre trangement petit d'abonns taient parmi les traits les plus frquemment observs d'un chantillon de 2 000 comptes alatoires parmi les 100 000 comptes les plus rcents qui ont suivi Musk.

Dans un tweet envoy tt vendredi matin, Musk a dclar que l'accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux, bien qu'il ait ajout qu'il tait "toujours engag" dans l'acquisition. Une analyste estime que cela pourrait tre une stratgie d'Elon Musk pour revenir sur le montant qu'il est prt  payer pour acqurir la plateforme. Les actions de Twitter ont chut de 18 % dans les changes avant commercialisation aprs l'annonce initiale, mais la perte a t rduite aprs le deuxime tweet. Les actions ont baiss d'environ 10 % aprs l'ouverture des marchs.

Elon Musk a annonc vendredi que son accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Le 13 mai, Musk a annonc comment son quipe allait valuer l'estimation.  Pour le savoir, mon quipe fera un chantillon alatoire de 100 adeptes de @twitter , a dclar Musk dans un tweet, faisant rfrence au propre compte de la plateforme, qui compte plus de 61 millions d'adeptes.  J'invite les autres  rpter le mme processus et  voir ce qu'ils dcouvrent. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur cette initiative de Musk ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2 % de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social

 ::fleche::  L'Electronic Frontier Foundation dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk.  Il met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'engage   authentifier tous les humains  en achetant Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, voici comment la plateforme pourrait voluer une fois qu'il en deviendra propritaire

----------


## Madmac

> Navet ou mauvaise foi ?
> Tous les arguments des pro Trump prtextant une fraude lectorale ont t dbouts, mme les Rpublicains ne croient pas  cette rumeur.


Tu fais de la projection. Quand des postiers font prendre avec des sacs pleins de d'enveloppes de votes. Nier la fraude, c'est vraiment vivre dans le dni. Et les enqutes continuent, et  chaque fois les Dmocrates perdre des siges. Tu ne dois pas bien suivre la politique amricaine pour ne pas avoir raliser que les Dmocrates ont perdu leur majorit dans les trois branche du gouvernement. Avec comme rsulat que Biden n'a pas plus pass son budget. Et que la cour suprme, vien d'abolir l'avortement  l'chelle national. Les tats peuvent toujours le fournir. Mais ils n'ont plus l'obligation de l'offrir.

----------


## Madmac

> Je pense que dans un vrai systme dmocratique, les privilges dont j'ai parl ne devraient pas exister. Cependant, cela implique de considrer ce mtier comme n'importe quel autre. Or dans un mtier "normal", il est interdit de discriminer quelque un pour ces antcdents judiciaires, sauf ci ceux-ci sont en conflit avec le mtier en question. D'ailleurs, je pense que dcideur politique ne devrait pas tre un mtier, mais une mission pour une dure dtermin.


Ok, nous avons commencer  avoir ce problme avec Trudeau. Mais effectivement vos politiciens sont trait comme des super-stars. Et effectivement ce ne devrait pas tre la norme.

----------


## escartefigue

> Quand des postiers font prendre avec des sacs pleins de d'enveloppes de votes.


Sauf qu'aucune source srieuse ne l'atteste.
Les organismes amricains en charge du contrle des lections en ont valid le rsultat.
Pourtant, Donald Trump a verrouill l'administration amricaine en nommant ses supporters  tous les postes clef, autant dire que s'il y avait le moindre dbut de commencement d'amorce de soupon de fraude, il y a bien longtemps que les lections auraient t annules.

Bref, propager ce genre de rumeurs n'est que propos nausabond dnu d'intrt.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Ok, nous avons commencer  avoir ce problme avec Trudeau. Mais effectivement vos politiciens sont trait comme des super-stars. Et effectivement ce ne devrait pas tre la norme.


a, c'est clair. Le culte de la personnalit  la franaise est un flau. Son arrt ne rsoudrait pas tout, mais pas mal de problmes.

----------


## 23JFK

Twitter est une arnaque de bout en bout. Aucun statisticien srieux n'irait gnraliser un rsultat obtenu  partir d'un chantillon de 100 individus  une population chiffre en millions.

----------


## Uther

A priori si la mthode de slection de l'chantillon est bien faite, peu importe la taille de la population totale, une centaine de personnes a commence  tre assez reprsentatif et quelques centaines suffisent  avoir un rsultat extrmement fiable. a se dmontre assez facilement statistiquement.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk a qualifi les algorithmes de fil d'actualit de Twitter de  manipulateurs ,*
*ce qui lui a valu une rponse rapide de Jack Dorsey qui a contest cette affirmation * 

*Elon Musk a dclar que les utilisateurs de Twitter taient  manipuls  par l'algorithme de fil d'actualit du site, ce qui a suscit une rponse du fondateur et ancien PDG Jack Dorsey. Elon Musk a demand  ses abonns de  corriger  leur flux Twitter pour afficher les  derniers tweets . Le fondateur et ancien PDG de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, a dclar que le paramtre tait simplement un moyen de montrer les nouvelles tendances. Musk a dclar cela quelques jours aprs avoir suspendu temporairement l'accord de rachat de Twitter de 44 milliards de dollars, exigeant que l'entreprise lui apporte des dtails soutenant le calcul selon lequel les spambot et les faux comptes reprsentent moins de 5% des utilisateurs.*

Dans un tweet, Elon Musk a indiqu que le flux Twitter par dfaut, qui affiche les tweets en fonction de la popularit et des intrts d'un utilisateur, devait tre remplac :  Vous tes manipul par l'algorithme d'une manire dont vous ne vous rendez pas compte , a dclar Musk, recommandant  ses abonns de  corriger  leur fil Twitter pour afficher les  derniers tweets  en appuyant sur l'toile en haut  droite de l'cran. Voici les tapes suggr par Musk qui indique qu'il serait  facile de voir la diffrence  aprs l'avoir ralise :
Appuyez sur le bouton "Accueil"Appuyez sur les toiles en haut  droite de l'cranSlectionnez 'derniers tweets

Dorsey a rpondu en signifiant son dsaccord avec les propos d'Elon Musk, affirmant que la fonction tait un moyen de mettre  jour les abonns sur les nouvelles tendances et qu'elle tait facilement modifiable :  elle a t conu simplement pour vous faire gagner du temps lorsque vous tes absent de l'application pendant un certain temps , a tweet Dorsey.


 Non, elle n'a pas t conue pour manipuler. Elle a t conu pour vous rattraper et marche avec ce avec quoi vous vous engagez. Cela peut certainement avoir des consquences imprvues , a dclar Dorsey, affirmant que l'option actuelle consistant  pouvoir choisir tait la meilleure.

Musk s'est rpondu environ huit heures plus tard, indiquant que toute manipulation n'tait pas intentionnelle :  Je ne sous-entend pas qu'il y a de la malveillance dans l'algorithme, mais plutt qu'il essaie de deviner ce que vous pourriez vouloir lire et, ce faisant, manipule/amplifie par inadvertance vos points de vue sans que vous vous en rendiez compte , a tweet Musk.  Sans parler des bogues potentiels dans le code. L'open source est la voie  suivre pour rsoudre  la fois la confiance et l'efficacit .


L'un des objectifs d'Elon Musk dans son acquisition concerne les algorithmes. Elon Musk entend rendre publics les algorithmes de tri des contenus de Twitter, afin que chacun puisse comprendre comment ils fonctionnent. Ces programmes informatiques, qui dfinissent quels contenus vont tre mis en avant en fonction du profil de chaque utilisateur, sont dcris par les rgulateurs et les chercheurs pour leur opacit et leurs effets de bord ngatifs (amplification des contenus clivants suscitant de nombreuses ractions, par exemple).

Le 24 mars, Elon Musk avait demand si les algorithmes de Twitter devaient tre passs en  open source , ce qui rendrait leur code accessible et modifiable. Ces logiciels grent notamment laffichage des tweets jugs les plus pertinents et intressants, en fonction notamment du nombre de personnes ayant interagi avec. Lutilisateur a toutefois le choix avec laffichage traditionnel de Twitter, par ordre antchronologique.

D'ailleurs vendredi, Elon Musk a rappel sa volont de voir l'algorithme de suggestion de Twitter devenir open source pour accrotre la confiance dans la plateforme.

Ce mme vendredi, Elon Musk a annonc que son accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux.

Dans un tweet qui a suivi environ deux heures plus tard, Musk a ajout qu'il tait  toujours engag dans l'acquisition . Les actions de Twitter ont chut de 18 % dans les changes avant commercialisation aprs l'annonce initiale, mais la perte a t rduite aprs le deuxime tweet. Les actions ont baiss d'environ 10 % aprs l'ouverture des marchs.

Le PDG de Tesla, Musk, a annonc le mois dernier qu'il avait l'intention d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars et il a dj tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spam bots  de la plateforme.

Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu. Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

Bien que Twitter ait dj mis en place des politiques destines  lutter contre les robots spammeurs, la scurit reste un dfi persistant pour la plateforme. Musk s'est engag  rsoudre le problme en authentifiant  tous les vrais humains  sur le site, mais n'a pas prcis comment il envisageait d'y parvenir.

*Twitter et l'chantillon de 100 comptes pour valuer le pourcentage de spambots, faux comptes, etc.*

Twitter a estim dans un dossier plus tt ce mois-ci que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables au cours du premier trimestre taient des bots ou des comptes de spam. Vous trouverez ci-dessous la section pertinente du dossier de Twitter. Il note que ses calculs sur le nombre de faux comptes ou de spams sont une  estimation  et que le nombre rel  pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim  :

 Nous avons effectu un examen interne d'un chantillon de comptes et estimons que la moyenne des faux comptes ou des spams au cours du premier trimestre 2022 reprsentait moins de 5 % de notre mDAU au cours du trimestre. Les faux comptes ou spams pour une priode reprsentent la moyenne des faux comptes ou spams dans les chantillons au cours de chaque priode d'analyse mensuelle du trimestre. En prenant cette dcision, nous avons exerc un jugement important, de sorte que notre estimation des faux comptes ou des spams peut ne pas reprsenter avec prcision le nombre rel de ces comptes, et le nombre rel de faux comptes ou de spam pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim .

Elon Musk souhaite dsormais que la socit le confirme avant de poursuivre l'accord, qui est en partie financ par le cofondateur d'Oracle Larry Ellison et la socit de capital-risque Andreessen Horowitz.

Le 13 mai, Musk a annonc comment son quipe allait valuer l'estimation.  Pour le savoir, mon quipe fera un chantillon alatoire de 100 adeptes de @twitter , a dclar Musk dans un tweet, faisant rfrence au propre compte de la plateforme, qui compte plus de 61 millions d'adeptes.  J'invite les autres  rpter le mme processus et  voir ce qu'ils dcouvrent. 


Pourquoi un chantillon de 100 ? Elon Musk explique que c'est le nombre utilis par Twitter pour faire ses propres valuations :  J'ai choisi 100 comme nombre d'chantillons parce que c'est ce que Twitter utilise pour calculer moins de 5% de faux/spam/duplicata .


Par la suite, Elon Musk rvle que le service juridique le poursuit pour avoir communiqu cette information :  Le service juridique de Twitter vient d'appeler pour se plaindre d'avoir viol leur accord de non divulgation en rvlant que la taille de l'chantillon de vrification du bot est de 100*! Cela s'est rellement produit .

Sources : Elon Musk, Jack Dorsey

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Disposez-vous d'un compte Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos d'Elon Musk et de Jack Dorsey ?
 ::fleche::  Allez-vous tenter la manipulation suggre par Elon Musk ? 
 ::fleche::  Si oui, observez-vous la diffrence dont il parle ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2 % de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social
 ::fleche::  L'Electronic Frontier Foundation dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk.  Il met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle 
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'engage   authentifier tous les humains  en achetant Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, voici comment la plateforme pourrait voluer une fois qu'il en deviendra propritaire

----------


## 23JFK

> A priori si la mthode de slection de l'chantillon est bien faite, peu importe la taille de la population totale, une centaine de personnes a commence  tre assez reprsentatif et quelques centaines suffisent  avoir un rsultat extrmement fiable. a se dmontre assez facilement statistiquement.


Et pourquoi pas trois comptes pendant qu'on y est. Un millionime de part d'un ensemble htroclite ne renseigne sur rien du tout  part que le % de bots est non-nul si au moins UN est trouv dans le nano chantillon.

----------


## Madmac

> [B][SIZE=4]
> 
>  Disposez-vous d'un compte Twitter ?
>  Que pensez-vous des propos d'Elon Musk et de Jack Dorsey ?
>  Allez-vous tenter la manipulation suggre par Elon Musk ? 
>  Si oui, observez-vous la diffrence dont il parle ?


Je ne crois pas que Dorsey tait impliqu. Mais quelqu'un dans la boite a compris que certaine clbrit taient intress  payer pour avoir une audience bidon pour gonfler leur popularit.

----------


## Madmac

> Twitter est une arnaque de bout en bout. Aucun statisticien srieux n'irait gnraliser un rsultat obtenu  partir d'un chantillon de 100 individus  une population chiffre en millions.


Mais des entreprises comme Disneys sont trs affect par cet arnaque. La communaut LGBT est microscopique dans la ralit. Mais des compagnies comme Disneys agissent comme s'il s'agissait d'un marcher beaucoup plus gros.

----------


## Madmac

> Sauf qu'aucune source srieuse ne l'atteste.
> Les organismes amricains en charge du contrle des lections en ont valid le rsultat.
> Pourtant, Donald Trump a verrouill l'administration amricaine en nommant ses supporters  tous les postes clef, autant dire que s'il y avait le moindre dbut de commencement d'amorce de soupon de fraude, il y a bien longtemps que les lections auraient t annules..


J'avais oubli cette vido. Ils taient tellement fires d'avoir "sauver la nation" qu'ils ne cachaient mme pas la fraude. Et mme qu'ils s'en vantaient.

Le grand patron des machines  voter, s'est vanter d'avoir prit des mesures pour que Trump ne gagne pas.







> Bref, propager ce genre de rumeurs n'est que propos nausabond dnu d'intrt.


Tu peux vivre dans le dni, mais si tu continue  t'entter les gens vont comprendre qui est le dmagogue.

----------


## Uther

> Et pourquoi pas trois comptes pendant qu'on y est. Un millionime de part d'un ensemble htroclite ne renseigne sur rien du tout  part que le % de bots est non-nul si au moins UN est trouv dans le nano chantillon.


Je sais que c'est pas forcment intuitif, mais a se calcule trs bien mathmatiquement : quelques centaines de personnes suffisent  avoir des rsultats, relativement intressants. Par exemple, pour avoir 95% de chance que les rsultats ne soient pas loigns de la ralit de plus de 10%, un chantillon de 97 personnes suffit, le fait que l'on tudie une population d'un million ou un milliard de personnes a une incidence ngligeable. Pour descendre la marge d'erreur  5%, il suffit d'un chantillon de 385 personnes.

Je vous invite vraiment  vous renseigner la dessus, c'est purement mathmatique. C'est sur ces principes que fonctionnent les sondages, il y a plein de sites qui peuvent vous expliquer comment la taille d'un chantillon se calcule. A partir d'une certaine taille de la population sonde, l'impact sur le nombre de personnes ncessaire plafonne. La plus grosse difficult, c'est de s'assurer d'avoir une slection purement alatoire de l'chantillon.

----------


## escartefigue

> J'avais oubli cette vido. Ils taient tellement fires d'avoir "sauver la nation" qu'ils ne cachaient mme pas la fraude. Et mme qu'ils s'en vantaient.


OAN TV... srieusement, renseignez-vous sur la nature vos sources, parce que l on touche le fond !

Une petit article qui explique la nature de OAN TV ici
https://www.france24.com/fr/20200610...t-donald-trump

Il y en a plein d'autres sur le WEB

----------


## totozor

> Musk s'est rpondu environ huit heures plus tard, indiquant que toute manipulation n'tait pas intentionnelle :  Je ne sous-entend pas qu'il y a de la malveillance dans l'algorithme, mais plutt qu'il essaie de deviner ce que vous pourriez vouloir lire et, ce faisant, manipule/amplifie par inadvertance vos points de vue sans que vous vous en rendiez compte , a tweet Musk.  Sans parler des bogues potentiels dans le code. L'open source est la voie  suivre pour rsoudre  la fois la confiance et l'efficacit .


Cet homme est vraiment un gnie de se rendre compte qu'un filtre manipule...
Oui il transforme la ralit, insiste sur certaines choses et en attnue certaines, autant l'algorithme de Twitter, qu'un filtre photo, que notre bulle de filtre.

Par contre en quoi l'open source n'y changera rien. Il permettra peut tre de mieux comprendre comment on est manipul et de choisir la faon qui nous convient le mieux.
Mais 95% des utilisateurs se foutent royalement de a.

----------


## kain_tn

> [...]Par contre en quoi l'open source n'y changera rien. Il permettra peut tre de mieux comprendre comment on est manipul et de choisir la faon qui nous convient le mieux.
> Mais 95% des utilisateurs se foutent royalement de a.


Sans compter que de l'open source, pour un truc qui est dploy sur une infra prive, il n'y a aucune garantie qu'il s'agit du mme code  100%  :;):

----------


## pcouas

Cela me semble plus etre une dmarche tactique de rachat d'actions a la baisse.
Cette polmique fait baisser le cours de l'action et met le conseil d'administration sous pression
Je m'attend a ce qu'il refasse une nouvelle proposition de rachat mais bien en dessous de la premiere offre.

----------


## el_slapper

> A priori si la mthode de slection de l'chantillon est bien faite, peu importe la taille de la population totale, une centaine de personnes a commence  tre assez reprsentatif et quelques centaines suffisent  avoir un rsultat extrmement fiable. a se dmontre assez facilement statistiquement.


Sauf que Musk prcise explicitement qu'il va prendre ce qu'il connait, et recommande de faire pareil ==> Slection hautement biaise des chantillons.




> Mais des entreprises comme Disneys sont trs affect par cet arnaque. La communaut LGBT est microscopique dans la ralit. Mais des compagnies comme Disneys agissent comme s'il s'agissait d'un marcher beaucoup plus gros.


Le truc, c'est que a parle  beaucoup de gens. Les populations qui se sentent opprimes, _pour partie_ (pas toutes, hein), vont apprcier que d'autres populations opprimes se voient mises en avant. Donc, d'un point de vue strictement marketing, a ratisse beaucoup plus large que le strict spectre LGBT.

----------


## Uther

> Sauf que Musk prcise explicitement qu'il va prendre ce qu'il connait, et recommande de faire pareil ==> Slection hautement biaise des chantillons.


En effet la mthode de slection est la cl, il faut voir le protocole exact avant de se prononcer. 
Je demande a voir ce qu'il entend par "prendre ce qu'on connait" et s'il a bien parl de a dans le cadre de l'tude statistique  venir. Parce que dit comme a c'est carrment antinomique, avec le concept de slection alatoire.

----------


## 23JFK

> Je sais que c'est pas forcment intuitif...


C'est tellement contre-intuitif qu'en mdecine, dans l'industrie nuclaire, la biologie etc... Vous vous ramenez avec une tude de cas ralise sur 97 personnes et votre carrire d'expert est termine avant mme d'avoir commence. Mais si Musk peut se contenter d'un si faible faisceau de preuve pour claquer 40 milliards pour un truc dont l'utilit chappe  90% de la population ; qu'il le fasse... J'aurais plutt tendance  penser qu'il cherche, au moins dans un premier temps,  couler twitter.

----------


## AaAaAa

> Ok, nous avons commencer  avoir ce problme avec Trudeau. Mais effectivement vos politiciens sont trait comme des super-stars. Et effectivement ce ne devrait pas tre la norme.


Mettons que ce n'tait pas avec Stephen Harper et son charisme de moule que a aurait pu arriver  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> C'est tellement contre-intuitif qu'en mdecine, dans l'industrie nuclaire, la biologie etc... Vous vous ramenez avec une tude de cas ralise sur 97 personnes et votre carrire d'expert est termine avant mme d'avoir commence.


Au contraire en mdecine, pour les tudes de phase un et deux, il trs courant d'avoir des groupes d'une centaine de personne ou moins. C'est sur les tudes de phase trois, o l'on teste les effets secondaires, que l'on peux avoir recours  des groupes dventuellement plusieurs milliers, car on doit dtecter des effets qui se produisent  de trs faibles niveaux, parfois moins de un pourcent des cas.
Elon Musk  juste besoin d'avoir une ide de la proportion de bots parmi les utilisateurs de Twitter, il n'a clairement pas besoin de statistiques au pourcent prs.

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


 Les objectifs d'une phase I ne sont pas ceux d'une phase III. La phase I sert basiquement  savoir si le bnfice peut-tre suprieur aux inconvnients ; en plus il y a une exigence de ne pas mettre en danger toute la plante (principe totalement abandonne lors de la dernire hystrie pandmique, rsultat : ils se retrouvent aujourd'hui  devoir analyser plus de deux cent mille symptmes possiblement lis aux injections).

----------


## Bruno

*19,42 % des comptes Twitter actifs seraient des faux, soit prs de quatre fois l'estimation de Twitter,* 
*selon une analyse de SparkToro et Followerwonk*

*Depuis 2013, Twitter minimise la propagation des faux comptes sur sa plateforme, soutenant que les comptes  faux ou spam  reprsentent moins de 5 % de sa base d'utilisateurs, mme si des chercheurs indpendants ont dclar que le nombre pourrait tre trois fois plus lev. Pour le vrifier, SparkToro et Followerwonk ont men une analyse conjointe rigoureuse de 44 058 comptes Twitter publics actifs au cours des 90 derniers jours. Ces comptes ont t slectionns au hasard, par machine,  partir d'un ensemble de plus de 130 millions de profils publics actifs. Lanalyse a rvl que 19,42 % de ces comptes, soit prs de quatre fois l'estimation de Twitter pour le quatrime trimestre 2021, correspondent  une dfinition prudente des faux comptes ou des comptes de spam.*

Au cours du mois dernier, de nombreux mdias et autres curieux ont utilis Fake Followers, un outil gratuit, pour analyser les followers d'Elon Musk, l'acheteur potentiel de Twitter. Musk a annonc le mois dernier qu'il avait l'intention d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Il a tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spambots  de la plateforme. Elon Musk a annonc que son accord sur Twitter est suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux.

Le milliardaire de la tech se dit toujours engag  racheter Twitter. La transaction, qui a t approuve  l'unanimit par le conseil d'administration de Twitter, devrait tre finalise en 2022, sous rserve de l'approbation des actionnaires de Twitter, de l'obtention des approbations rglementaires applicables et de la satisfaction des autres conditions de clture habituelles. La socit a confirm que Musk, dont la fortune est estime  259 milliards de dollars, avait obtenu 25,5 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt et par prt et fournissait 21 milliards de dollars d'engagement en fonds propres.

Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu. Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

SparkToro est une toute petite quipe de trois personnes, et Fake Followers est destin  des recherches informelles et gratuites (notre activit relle est un logiciel de recherche d'audience). Cependant,  la lumire de l'intrt significatif du public, SparkToro sest associ aux responsables de l'outil de recherche sur Twitter, Followerwonk pour mener une analyse rigoureuse. Selon SparkToro, un spam ou un faux compte Twitter sont ceux qui n'ont pas rgulirement un tre humain composant personnellement le contenu de leurs tweets, consommant l'activit sur leur timeline, ou s'engageant dans l'cosystme Twitter.

SparkToro trouve que de nombreux  faux comptes  selon cette dfinition ne sont ni malfaisants ni problmatiques. Par exemple, de nombreux utilisateurs trouvent un intrt  suivre un robot comme @newsycombinator (qui partage automatiquement les articles de la page d'accueil du site Hacker News) ou @_restaurant_bot (qui tweete des photos et des liens de restaurants dcouverts au hasard sur Google Maps).  On peut dire que ces comptes font de Twitter un meilleur endroit   dclare SparkToro. Ils n'ont simplement pas d'tre humain derrire un appareil, qui s'engage personnellement dans l'cosystme Twitter.

Pour obtenir la rponse la plus complte possible, SparkToro a appliqu un processus d'analyse des faux comptes  cinq ensembles de donnes uniques. Ceux-ci sont visualiss dans le graphique ci-dessous. Les ensembles de donnes reprsents ci-dessus sont :


*chantillon alatoire de Followerwonk (44 058 comptes) :* Followerwonk a actuellement 1,047 milliard de profils Twitter indexs, mis  jour dans un cycle continu qui prend environ 30 jours. Tout compte qui a t supprim (par l'utilisateur ou par Twitter) est supprim et n'est pas inclus dans le compte. Parmi ceux-ci, 130 millions sont  rcemment actifs  selon la dfinition de Followerwonk, c'est--dire qu'ils ont envoy des tweets au cours des 9 dernires semaines, et sont publics ;*moyenne agrge de l'outil Fake Followers avec environ 500 000 profils scanns :* au cours des 3,5 dernires annes de fonctionnement, l'outil Fake Followers de SparkToro a t excut sur 501 532 comptes uniques, et a analys des milliers de followers pour chacun d'entre eux, totalisant plus d'un milliard de profils (bien que ceux-ci ne soient pas ncessairement uniques, et il ne garde pas trace des profils qui ont t analyss dans le cadre de ce processus) ;*tous les suiveurs de @ElonMusk sur Twitter (93,4 millions de comptes) :* tant donn l'intrt particulier que suscite le compte de Musk et le rle central qu'il a jou dans le dclenchement de ce rapport, il a sembl judicieux d'inclure une analyse complte des quelque cent millions de comptes qui suivent @ElonMusk. Cet ensemble de donnes comprend des profils plus anciens qui n'ont pas tweet au cours des 90 derniers jours (et qui ne correspondent pas  la dfinition des  utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables  de Twitter) ;*suiveurs actifs de @ElonMusk sur Twitter (26,8 millions de comptes) :* une valuation plus juste des suiveurs de Musk sur Twitter ne comprendrait que les comptes qui ont tweet au cours des 90 derniers jours. Afin de respecter la mthodologie utilise dans notre analyse Followerwonk, nous avons slectionn uniquement les 26 878 729 comptes correspondant  ce critre et les avons rpartis dans le graphique ci-dessus.
chantillon alatoire de 100 utilisateurs suivant le compte @Twitter (100 comptes) : dans un suivi de son tweet du vendredi 13 mai, Musk a dclar que  mon quipe va procder  un chantillonnage alatoire de 100 suiveurs de @twitter ; j'invite les autres  rpter le mme processus et  voir ce qu'ils dcouvrent.  Pour certains analystes, ce processus ne constitue pas un ensemble d'chantillons rigoureux et statistiquement significatif, nous l'avons nanmoins inclus  des fins de comparaison. En effet, de nombreux comptes rcents, en particulier  la lumire des activits de Musk, pourraient biaiser l'chantillon.

En octobre 2018, SparkToro a analys les 54 788 369 followers du prsident amricain de l'poque, Donald Trump, sur Twitter. Il a reproduit ce processus pour ce rapport, en analysant l'ensemble des 93 452 093 followers du profil d'Elon Musk (au 14 mai 2022).

 Lorsque nous lanons un rapport sur les faux followers via notre outil public, nous analysons un chantillon (plusieurs milliers) des followers d'un utilisateur de Twitter. Lorsqu'un compte a un trs grand nombre de followers, cette mthodologie peut s'carter de ce que montre une analyse complte de chaque follower , dclare SparkToro. Le samedi 14 mai et le dimanche 15 mai, Casey Henry de SparkToro a ralis cette analyse complte pour le compte de Musk, afin de fournir le nombre le plus prcis possible.


 Le samedi 14 mai, nous avons pris manuellement un chantillon alatoire de comptes  partir de la page des followers de @Twitter. Afin d'obtenir l'chantillon le moins biais possible, nous n'avons inclus que les comptes publics, que ceux qui ont envoy des tweets au cours des 90 derniers jours (aprs le 12 fvrier 2022) et que les comptes crs avant mai 2021, c'est--dire qu'ils sont sur Twitter depuis plus d'un an , dclare SparkToro.

Le rapport sur les bnfices de Twitter, cit par Musk dans son rcent tweet rvle que < 5 % des utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables, dfinis dans le rapport 2019 sont faux. SparkToro a inclus cette estimation dans le graphique  des fins de comparaison, et note que la mthodologie n'est pas divulgue. Sans aucun doute, d'autres estimations seront faites par d'autres chercheurs, avec, esprons-le, des ensembles de donnes tout aussi importants et rigoureux. Compte tenu des limites des donnes publiques de Twitter, SparkToro pense que l'estimation la plus prcise est la suivante :  19,42 % des comptes publics ayant envoy un tweet au cours des 90 derniers jours sont des faux ou des spams. 

Followerwonk a slectionn un chantillon alatoire parmi les comptes pour lesquels des tweets publics ont t publis sur leur profil au cours des 90 derniers jours, ce qui constitue une indication claire d'"activit". En outre, Followerwonk met rgulirement  jour sa base de donnes de profils (tous les 30 jours) afin de supprimer tout compte protg ou supprim. Pour  chantillon est  la fois suffisamment important pour tre statistiquement significatif et qu'il a t slectionn pour ressembler le plus possible  ce que Twitter pourrait considrer comme un utilisateur actif quotidien montisable (mDAU). L'analyse des Fake Followers de SparkToro considre qu'un compte est faux s'il dclenche de nombreux signaux que SparkToro montre dans son outil Fake Followers :

Source : SparkToro

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut savoir combien d'utilisateurs de Twitter sont en ralit des bots, un  chantillonnage alatoire de 100 followers  sera effectu

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suspend l'accord du rachat de Twitter en attendant les dtails sur les faux comptes. Les actions plongent de 18 %, mais le milliardaire assure qu'il est  toujours engag   racheter Twitter

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

----------


## fredinkan

> OAN TV... srieusement, renseignez-vous sur la nature vos sources, parce que l on touche le fond !
> 
> Une petit article qui explique la nature de OAN TV ici
> https://www.france24.com/fr/20200610...t-donald-trump
> 
> Il y en a plein d'autres sur le WEB


Ce n'est pas parce que le messager peut mentir ou a une forte tendance  mentir que tous les messages sont forcment faux.
Je lis malheureusement tellement de fois ce genre de message. TOUTE information est  vrifier. Qu'elle provienne de mdias dit "de confiance" et des autres.
L'information peut tre errone:

- Pour cause de propagande (c'est le cas avec ce mdia - mais galement pour d'autres grands mdias "de confiance" quand ils parlent de leurs propritaires)
- Comme volont de nuire (le cas de mdias alternatifs appelant  certaines manifestations illgales - quel que soit le bord politique)
- Par erreur du journaliste (sur-interprtation et ce genre de choses)
- Par l'erreur de traduction / d'interprtation (ce cas est trs srieusement sous estim quand on en parle, mais est  l'origine de presque 20% des informations errones qu'on retrouve dans les mdia francophones...)
- Pour faire le buzz

Mme si le message transmis par OAN est faux, un doute rel subsiste notamment sur le systme de vote dominion car il est compltement blackbox.
De nombreux pro de la donne et statisticiens demandent justement que le code source de l'application soit ouvert et que les mthodes statistiques utilises pour les affichages rgionaux soient mentionnes.
C'est en grosse partie pour cette raison que le systme n'a pas t utilis plus que a pour les affichage statistiques sur les lctions franaises.

Comme la transparence n'est pas encore de mise, a laisse forcment la porte ouverte  toute les interprtation plus stupides les unes que les autres.
Le meilleur moyen de diminuer ou faire taire les rumeurs, c'est d'augmenter au maximum la transparence et de mieux / plus communiquer.

----------


## escartefigue

En effet, il arrive aux menteurs de dire des choses exactes.
Sauf que non seulement OAN est une mine connue de dsinformation, mais galement, les Rpublicains eux-mmes ont rapidement renonc  contredire les rsultats des lections, leurs arguments bidonns n'ont pas tenu bien longtemps.

Et quand il s'agit de recouper les informations, on se rend compte que seuls les trumpistes s'accrochent  ces fantasmes, la justice amricaine a jug  plusieurs reprises que rien ne pouvait remettre en cause ces lections.

Voir par exemple ici :
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/us...s_4191325.html

De plus, il ne faut pas oublier que ces lections se sont droules sous le contrle d'une administration pour l'essentiel nomme par Donald Trump. On est donc certains que si cette administration avait du avantager un candidat, ce serait Trump !

----------


## Uther

> Les objectifs d'une phase I ne sont pas ceux d'une phase III.


Je suis d'accord sur ce point (le reste est a cot de la plaque, mais je vais pas m'y attarder car c'est hors sujet), mais ce que Elon Musk a besoin statistiquement se rapproche bien plus de se qu'on attend d'un essai de phase 1 ou 2 que de phase 3. Il n'a pas besoin d'une statistique ultra prcise qui permettrait de dceler des micro-phnomnes, il a juste besoin d'un ordre de grandeur.

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


Ouais.... Un avis sur le sujet de quelqu'un qui fait des stats tous les jours dans la vraie vie. ( partir de 4:27)

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk a dclar qu'un accord sur le rachat de Twitter  un prix infrieur  n'est pas exclu ,*
*le milliardaire a suspendu l'opration et attend toujours que Twitter justifie que le nombre de faux comptes est de 5 % * 

*Elon Musk a laiss entendre qu'il pourrait chercher  rengocier le prix de son rachat de Twitter, affirmant qu'un accord  un prix infrieur n'tait pas  hors de question . Elon Musk a fait ces commentaires lors d'un discours  l'occasion d'un sommet organis par Chamath Palihapitiya, Jason Calacanis, David Sacks et David Friedberg pour leur podcast  All-In . Musk a estim lundi que les faux utilisateurs reprsentent au moins 20 % de tous les utilisateurs. Twitter, pour sa part, a dclar que les comptes reprsentaient moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables au cours du dernier trimestre.*

Elon Musk a annonc vendredi que son accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Dans un tweet qui a suivi environ deux heures plus tard, Musk a ajout qu'il tait  toujours engag dans l'acquisition . Les actions de Twitter ont chut de 18 % dans les changes avant commercialisation aprs l'annonce initiale, mais la perte a t rduite aprs le deuxime tweet. Les actions ont baiss d'environ 10 % aprs l'ouverture des marchs.

Le PDG de Tesla, Musk, a annonc le mois dernier qu'il avait l'intention d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars et il a dj tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spam bots  de la plateforme.

Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu. Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

Bien que Twitter ait dj mis en place des politiques destines  lutter contre les robots spammeurs, la scurit reste un dfi persistant pour la plateforme. Musk s'est engag  rsoudre le problme en authentifiant  tous les vrais humains  sur le site, mais n'a pas prcis comment il envisageait d'y parvenir.

Twitter a estim dans un dossier plus tt ce mois-ci que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables au cours du premier trimestre taient des bots ou des comptes de spam. Vous trouverez ci-dessous la section pertinente du dossier de Twitter. Il note que ses calculs sur le nombre de faux comptes ou de spams sont une  estimation  et que le nombre rel  pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim  :

 Nous avons effectu un examen interne d'un chantillon de comptes et estimons que la moyenne des faux comptes ou des spams au cours du premier trimestre 2022 reprsentait moins de 5 % de notre mDAU au cours du trimestre. Les faux comptes ou spams pour une priode reprsentent la moyenne des faux comptes ou spams dans les chantillons au cours de chaque priode d'analyse mensuelle du trimestre. En prenant cette dcision, nous avons exerc un jugement important, de sorte que notre estimation des faux comptes ou des spams peut ne pas reprsenter avec prcision le nombre rel de ces comptes, et le nombre rel de faux comptes ou de spam pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim .

Elon Musk souhaite dsormais que la socit le confirme avant de poursuivre l'accord

D'ailleurs, dans un tweet publi le 17 mai, Elon Musk a ritr son affirmation selon laquelle les faux comptes et les spambots pourraient reprsenter plus de 20 % des utilisateurs de Twitter, affirmant que l'accord d'acquisition de la socit de mdias sociaux  ne peut pas aller de l'avant  tant que Twitter ne prouve pas l'exactitude de son estimation beaucoup plus basse de moins de 5 pour cent. 

 20 % de faux comptes/spams, bien que ce soit 4 fois de plus que ce que prtend Twitter, cela pourrait tre *beaucoup* plus lev , a tweet le PDG de Tesla en rponse  un rapport de Teslarati.  Mon offre tait base sur l'exactitude des documents SEC de Twitter. Hier, le PDG de Twitter a publiquement refus de montrer une preuve de <5 %. Cet accord ne peut pas avancer tant qu'il ne le fait pas .


Elon Musk a fait des commentaires similaires lors d'une confrence technologique  Miami. Lors de la prsentation, le PDG de Tesla a estim que les bots pourraient reprsenter au moins 20 % des utilisateurs de Twitter :  Actuellement, ce qu'on me dit, c'est qu'il n'y a tout simplement aucun moyen de connatre le nombre de bots", a dclar Musk. "C'est comme aussi inconnaissable que l'me humaine .

Dans une dclaration mardi, Twitter a affirm qu'il  s'engage  conclure la transaction au prix et aux conditions convenus aussi rapidement que possible .

Il y a eu des spculations selon lesquelles Elon Musk utilise la discussion sur le nombre de bots sur Twitter comme tactique pour ngocier un prix d'acquisition infrieur. Lors de la confrence d'hier, le PDG a dclar qu'un accord viable  un prix infrieur ne serait pas  hors de question , a rapport Bloomberg.

Les commentaires d'aujourd'hui interviennent quelques jours aprs que Musk a dclar que son accord pour acqurir le rseau de mdias sociaux tait  temporairement suspendu  en raison du nombre de spambots ou de faux comptes signals. Bien qu'il ait dclar plus tard qu'il tait  toujours engag dans l'acquisition .

Les tentatives du PDG de Tesla pour obtenir des claircissements sur ces chiffres ont conduit  une prise de bec publique avec le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, lundi. Agrawal a fourni des dtails sur le nombre de comptes de spam que Twitter suspend chaque jour et a expliqu comment l'quipe les identifie. Mais il a ajout que  nous ne pensons pas que cette estimation spcifique puisse tre effectue en externe, tant donn le besoin critique d'utiliser  la fois des informations publiques et prives (que nous ne pouvons pas partager) . Musk a rpondu  son long fil de tweet avec l'emoji tron.

 Alors, comment les annonceurs savent-ils qu'ils en ont pour leur argent ?  Musk a tweet.  C'est fondamental pour la sant financire de Twitter .

Le 13 mai, Musk a annonc comment son quipe allait valuer l'estimation.  Pour le savoir, mon quipe fera un chantillon alatoire de 100 adeptes de @twitter , a dclar Musk dans un tweet, faisant rfrence au propre compte de la plateforme, qui compte plus de 61 millions d'adeptes.  J'invite les autres  rpter le mme processus et  voir ce qu'ils dcouvrent. 

Pourquoi un chantillon de 100 ? Elon Musk explique que c'est le nombre utilis par Twitter pour faire ses propres valuations :  J'ai choisi 100 comme nombre d'chantillons parce que c'est ce que Twitter utilise pour calculer moins de 5 % de faux/spam/duplicata .


Par la suite, Elon Musk rvle que le service juridique le poursuit pour avoir communiqu cette information :  Le service juridique de Twitter vient d'appeler pour se plaindre d'avoir viol leur accord de non-divulgation en rvlant que la taille de l'chantillon de vrification du bot est de 100 ! Cela s'est rellement produit .

Musk a fait du traitement du nombre de spams et de comptes non authentiques sur Twitter un lment clef de son argumentaire sur la manire dont il amliorerait le service dont il est propritaire. Il a galement parl de son dsir de donner la priorit  la libert d'expression et d'ouvrir les algorithmes de la plateforme.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la situation : stratgie d'Elon Musk pour revoir le prix d'achat  la baisse ou relle interrogation sur la valeur du produit qu'il veut acheter ? Dans le dernier cas, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir mentionn *avant* de faire son offre de rachat ?

Voir aussi :

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2 % de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social
 ::fleche::  L'Electronic Frontier Foundation dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk.  Il met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle 
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'engage   authentifier tous les humains  en achetant Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, voici comment la plateforme pourrait voluer une fois qu'il en deviendra propritaire

----------


## AoCannaille

C'est en utilisant loutil qu'il veut acheter que Musk fait baisser son prix. Cocasse.

----------


## Anselme45

Sacr Musk! Il a donc t pris d'un soupon aprs avoir dit acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards? Ce n'est qu'aprs l'achat qu'il s'est dit "n'y aurait-il pas plus de 5% d'utilisateurs "bidon?"... Et pourquoi cette limite de 5%? Pourquoi pas 3,27% ou 10,3344557772362626%?

Musk prend vraiment le monde pour un ramassis d'imbciles.

Le plus probable est simplement qu'il cherche  se retirer du deal parce qu'il n'a tout simplement pas l'argent qu'il a promis!!! Etre milliardaire est une chose, mais cela ne veut pas dire que l'on puisse sortir de ses poches les milliards en question... Les milliards de Musk sont avant tout des actions dans ses socits... Il ne va pas perdre le contrle de ses socits pour le financement de Twitter...

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


 En se positionnant comme il l'a fait, il a pu obtenir des informations confidentielles que l'entreprise peut lgalement tenir secrte pour clampin moyen et de l tendre sa rflexion. Par exemple, il a obliger l'entreprise  rvler que le directoire de l'entreprise ne comptait aucun gros actionnaire de la dite entreprise ; ce qui est quand mme problmatique pour une entreprise ct en bourse.

----------


## Bruno

*Twitter a dclar qu'il ne permettrait pas  Elon Musk de se dgager de son offre de 44 milliards de dollars,* 
*alors que Musk semble manuvrer pour abandonner ou rengocier son offre*

*Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a dclar qu'il prvoyait d'appliquer son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour tre rachet par Elon Musk, affirmant que la transaction est dans le meilleur intrt de tous les actionnaires.  Nous avons l'intention de conclure la transaction et d'appliquer l'accord de fusion , a dclar le conseil d'administration.*

Plus tt cette anne, le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $. Twitter a annonc que la socit de mdias sociaux serait vendue  Elon Musk pour environ 44 milliards de dollars. Musk paiera 54,20 $ en cash par action pour la plateforme base  San Francisco, qui sera dsormais privatise aprs des jours d'intenses ngociations entre l'entrepreneur et le conseil d'administration. La transaction, qui a t approuve  l'unanimit par le conseil d'administration de Twitter, devrait normalement tre finalise en 2022, sous rserve de l'approbation des actionnaires de Twitter, de l'obtention des approbations rglementaires applicables et de la satisfaction des autres conditions de clture habituelles.


Bret Taylor, prsident indpendant du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a men un processus rflchi et complet pour valuer la proposition d'Elon en mettant dlibrment l'accent sur la valeur, la certitude et le financement. La transaction propose offrira une prime en cash substantielle, et nous pensons qu'elle est la meilleure voie  suivre pour les actionnaires de Twitter .

La nouvelle dclaration du conseil d'administration intervient alors que Musk semble manuvrer pour abandonner ou rengocier son offre. La semaine dernire, Musk a dclar que l'opration tait  en suspens  jusqu' ce qu'il obtienne davantage d'informations, notamment la preuve par Twitter que les  robots spammeurs  reprsentent moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs.

Lundi, Musk a aliment les spculations selon lesquelles il pourrait chercher  rengocier le rachat, en dclarant lors d'une confrence technologique  Miami qu'un accord viable  un prix infrieur ne serait pas  hors de question . Le milliardaire Musk, lun des hommes les plus riches du monde, si ce nest le plus riche, a tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spambots  de la plateforme. Certains analystes estiment que cela pourrait tre une stratgie d'Elon Musk pour revenir sur le montant qu'il est prt  payer pour acqurir la plateforme. Le milliardaire de la tech se dit toujours engag  racheter Twitter.

Twitter a dclar qu'il tait dtermin  conclure la vente. Les actions, qui avaient chut pendant sept jours de bourse conscutifs, ont cltur mardi en hausse de 2,5 %  38,32 dollars, ce qui reste bien infrieur au prix de l'offre.  Nous avons l'intention de conclure la transaction et d'appliquer l'accord de fusion , a dclar le conseil d'administration. Twitter a dclar qu'il tait dtermin  conclure la vente. Les actions, qui avaient chut pendant sept jours de bourse conscutifs, ont cltur mardi en hausse de 2,5 %  38,32 dollars, ce qui reste bien infrieur au prix de l'offre.

Lundi, le PDG de la socit, Parag Agrawal, a pris la parole sur Twitter pour tenter de rfuter l'affirmation de Musk selon laquelle le site de mdias sociaux a laiss libre cours au spam et aux comptes robots. Le spam  nuit  l'exprience des personnes relles sur Twitter, a-t-il crit, et la socit est fortement motive pour dtecter et supprimer autant de spams que possible, chaque jour. Quiconque suggre le contraire se trompe tout simplement. 

Musk n'a pas sembl impressionn et a comment :  Alors comment les annonceurs savent-ils ce qu'ils obtiennent pour leur argent ? C'est fondamental pour la sant financire de Twitter . La socit a admis dans des documents dposs auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission qu'environ 5 % de ses 300 millions d'utilisateurs sont faux. Musk a demand  Agrawal de montrer des preuves.

Selon une analyse de SparkToro et Followerwonk, 19,42 % des comptes Twitter actifs seraient des faux, soit prs de quatre fois l'estimation de Twitter. Pour le vrifier, SparkToro et Followerwonk ont men une analyse conjointe rigoureuse de 44 058 comptes Twitter publics actifs au cours des 90 derniers jours. Ces comptes ont t slectionns au hasard, par machine,  partir d'un ensemble de plus de 130 millions de profils publics actifs. Nanmoins, Agrawal affirme que moins de 5 % de l'ensemble des  utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables de Twitter sont des spams.  Il aurait refus de rvler comment l'entreprise est parvenue au chiffre de 5 % appartenant aux  utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables .

Au cours du week-end, Musk a tweet que l'quipe juridique de Twitter l'a accus de violer un accord de non-divulgation en rvlant que la taille de l'chantillon pour les contrles de la plateforme de mdias sociaux sur les utilisateurs automatiss tait juste de 100 comptes.  Le service juridique de Twitter vient d'appeler pour se plaindre que j'ai viol leur accord de confidentialit en rvlant que la taille de l'chantillon pour la vrification des robots est de 100 ! 

Le 13 mai, Musk a annonc comment son quipe allait valuer l'estimation.  Pour le savoir, mon quipe fera un chantillon alatoire de 100 followers de @twitter , a dclar Musk dans un tweet, faisant rfrence au propre compte de la plateforme, qui compte plus de 61 millions d'adeptes.  J'invite les autres  rpter le mme processus et  voir ce qu'ils dcouvrent. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette contre-attaque de l'administration de Twitter ?

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre commentaire sur l'attitude de Musk ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  19,42 % des comptes Twitter actifs seraient des faux, soit prs de quatre fois l'estimation de Twitter, selon une analyse de SparkToro et Followerwonk

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suspend l'accord du rachat de Twitter en attendant les dtails sur les faux comptes. Les actions plongent de 18 %, mais le milliardaire assure qu'il est  toujours engag   racheter Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut savoir combien d'utilisateurs de Twitter sont en ralit des bots, un  chantillonnage alatoire de 100 followers  sera effectu

----------


## AoCannaille

> Et pourquoi cette limite de 5%? Pourquoi pas 3,27% ou 10,3344557772362626%?


Parce que twitter  annonc 5%. il veut juste vrifier une information qu'on lui donne, et perso je comprend que si mon vendeur me vends un truc en mentant sur un point, je me mette  douter des autres.
Et acheter un truc  44G$ en particulier un truc qui est a une  valeur de bulle, c'est  dire que le prix peut s'effondrer en 2 mois avec peu d'espoir de revente, a mrite de se pencher un peu srieusement sur la question.

Ceci tant dit, je suis compltement d'accord avec la suite de ton message:



> Le plus probable est simplement qu'il cherche  se retirer du deal parce qu'il n'a tout simplement pas l'argent qu'il a promis!!! Etre milliardaire est une chose, mais cela ne veut pas dire que l'on puisse sortir de ses poches les milliards en question... Les milliards de Musk sont avant tout des actions dans ses socits... Il ne va pas perdre le contrle de ses socits pour le financement de Twitter...

----------


## Madmac

> Et quand il s'agit de recouper les informations, on se rend compte que seuls les trumpistes s'accrochent  ces fantasmes, la justice amricaine a jug  plusieurs reprises que rien ne pouvait remettre en cause ces lections.


Encore une fois, tu parler  tort et  travers. Les Rpublicains n'taient pas en position pour forcer des enqutes, car les lois lectorales sont faite par les tats. Et pour cette raison que l'enqute sur la bavure du FBI n'a dbut qu'il n'y a quelque mois. Mais le film a dclench de nouvelles enqutes parce que de plus en plus de citoyen ont l'impression que la justice locale n'a pas fait correctement leur travail. Et comme Biden est le prsident le plus incomptent depuis les derniers 50 ans. Il y a beaucoup de gens qui souhaite le voir partir.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Twitter perd trois autres cadres suprieurs avant la prise de contrle par Musk* 
*de lentreprise*

*Quel que soit le rsultat final, Elon Musk a certainement secou les choses au sige de Twitter, avec trois autres cadres suprieurs qui quittent maintenant l'entreprise, au milieu du flux et du reflux continus autour de la pousse de Musk. La semaine dernire, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a annonc que le responsable des produits grand public de l'entreprise, Kayvon Beykpour, et le responsable des produits de revenus, Bruce Falck, avaient t informs qu'ils n'taient plus indispensables. Aujourd'hui, plusieurs autres dirigeants internes suivent le mouvement : Ilya Brown, vice-prsident de la gestion des produits, Katrina Lane, vice-prsidente du service Twitter et Max Schmeiser, responsable de la science des donnes, quittent tous l'entreprise.*


Ilya Brown, un vice-prsident de la gestion des produits, Katrina Lane, vice-prsidente du service Twitter et Max Schmeiser, responsable de la science des donnes, quittent tous l'entreprise. Tous trois ont choisi de se retirer de leur propre chef, selon des mmos internes, comme le rapporte Bloomberg qui a t le premier  faire tat de ces dparts. Un porte-parole de Twitter a dclar que les trois personnes quittaient l'entreprise pour de nouvelles opportunits. C'est une grande partie des voix les plus importantes de l'entreprise qui s'en vont maintenant ; et ce n'est peut-tre pas fini, car l'accord de rachat de Musk est maintenant dans un nouvel tat de flux, ce qui va faire monter la pression encore plus, en augmentant une atmosphre interne dj tendue.

Pour rcapituler, Musk a dclar ce week-end que son rachat de Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars tait effectivement "en attente" parce qu'il ne croyait pas le rapport officiel de Twitter  la SEC selon lequel moins de 5 % de son nombre d'utilisateurs actifs taient constitus de faux profils. Musk a fait grand cas de la ncessit pour Twitter de s'attaquer aux bots et aux faux, car selon son exprience personnelle, de nombreux comptes ne reprsentent pas de vraies personnes, un problme qu'il a promis de rsoudre lorsqu'il en sera le propritaire.

L'actuel PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a rpondu publiquement aux critiques de Musk, expliquant le processus d'valuation du nombre de faux utilisateurs. Mais aujourd'hui,  Musk a une fois de plus raffirm qu'il ne conclura pas l'accord avec Twitter si la plateforme n'est pas en mesure de prouver dfinitivement ses affirmations sur les faux utilisateurs. Ce que Twitter pourrait avoir du mal  faire ; bien que la sortie de l'accord ne soit pas si simple pour Musk non plus, qui a renonc  diverses mesures de diligence raisonnable dans sa proposition de rachat de Twitter, afin de faire passer la vente plus rapidement.


Mais l encore, quelle que soit l'issue, Twitter a dj t irrmdiablement transform. Le dpart de nombreux dirigeants, par choix ou par dcision de l'entreprise, modifiera invitablement la trajectoire de l'entreprise et fera de Agrawal un dirigeant plus endurci, solidement install  sa place, si Musk se retire de la transaction. Ou bien l'entreprise changera compltement de toute faon, avec Musk aux commandes.

Ces dparts interviennent aprs que Kayvon Beykpour, responsable des consommateurs, et Bruce Falck, responsable des produits de revenus, ont annonc leur dpart. Dans une srie de tweets, Beykpour a dclar que ce n'tait pas sa dcision de quitter Twitter. La socit de mdias sociaux a galement dclar qu'elle suspendait la plupart des embauches et rduisait les cots non salariaux.

Le 25 avril dernier, Twitter a accept l'offre de Musk de racheter la socit pour 54,20 dollars par action. Musk a dclar aux banques, lors de la leve de fonds pour l'opration, qu'il rduirait les salaires des dirigeants et des membres du conseil d'administration et qu'il pousserait l'entreprise  rduire d'autres cots.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suspend l'accord du rachat de Twitter en attendant les dtails sur les faux comptes. Les actions plongent de 18 %, mais le milliardaire assure qu'il est  toujours engag   racheter Twitter

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $, la transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a dclar qu'un accord sur le rachat de Twitter  un prix infrieur  n'est pas exclu . Il a suspendu l'opration en attendant que Twitter prouve qu'il n'a que 5 % de faux comptes

 ::fleche::  Twitter a dclar qu'il ne permettrait pas  Elon Musk de se dgager de son offre de 44 milliards de dollars, alors que Musk semble manuvrer pour abandonner ou rengocier son offre

----------


## Madmac

> Sacr Musk! Il a donc t pris d'un soupon aprs avoir dit acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards? Ce n'est qu'aprs l'achat qu'il s'est dit "n'y aurait-il pas plus de 5% d'utilisateurs "bidon?"... Et pourquoi cette limite de 5%? Pourquoi pas 3,27% ou 10,3344557772362626%?


Ce rsultat vient d'une tude interne de Twitter. Pas de Musk. Et si les nombres sont beaucoup plus grands, les annonceurs qui l'ont utilis dans le pass pourraient engager une poursuite contre Tweeter.

----------


## Madmac

> Le plus probable est simplement qu'il cherche  se retirer du deal parce qu'il n'a tout simplement pas l'argent qu'il a promis!!! Etre milliardaire est une chose, mais cela ne veut pas dire que l'on puisse sortir de ses poches les milliards en question... Les milliards de Musk sont avant tout des actions dans ses socits... Il ne va pas perdre le contrle de ses socits pour le financement de Twitter...


Sa fortune personnelle est estim  $228.9 B.  Il peut avoir l'argent simplement en mettant une petite partie de ces avoirs en collatral.

----------


## micka132

> Et comme Biden est le prsident le plus incomptent depuis les derniers 50 ans.


Pour rester dans le thme: 



> The real president is whoever controls the teleprompter. The path to power is the path to the teleprompter.

----------


## escartefigue

> Encore une fois, tu parler  tort et  travers. Les Rpublicains n'taient pas en position pour forcer des enqutes, car les lois lectorales sont faite par les tats. Et pour cette raison que l'enqute sur la bavure du FBI n'a dbut qu'il n'y a quelque mois. Mais le film a dclench de nouvelles enqutes parce que de plus en plus de citoyen ont l'impression que la justice locale n'a pas fait correctement leur travail. Et comme Biden est le prsident le plus incomptent depuis les derniers 50 ans. Il y a beaucoup de gens qui souhaite le voir partir.


Comme tous les complotistes, vous tes hermtiques aux raisonnements cartsiens, mais  l'inverse aveugls par toutes les rumeurs.
C'est sidrant !

----------


## Madmac

> OAN TV... srieusement, renseignez-vous sur la nature vos sources, parce que l on touche le fond !
> 
> Une petit article qui explique la nature de OAN TV ici
> https://www.france24.com/fr/20200610...t-donald-trump
> 
> Il y en a plein d'autres sur le WEB


Srieusement, le type a fait le commentaire sur une vido! Tu devrais changer ton speudo pour Saint-Thomas.

----------


## micka132

> Comme tous les complotistes, vous tes hermtiques aux raisonnements cartsiens, mais  l'inverse aveugls par toutes les rumeurs.
> C'est sidrant !


Il l'a dit ! Le mot magique, le mot maudit, la nouvelle entre du petit robert novlangue !
Et t'en penses quoi toi des Russes qui aurait aider la campagne de Trump? Enfin, je veux dire qu'est-ce que tu en pensais au moment o quasi tous les mdias soutenaient cette thse?
Ne te fatigues pas  rpondre, je connais la rponse. Bien sr, rassures toi, tu n'tais pas complotiste puisque "tout" le monde le disait. Ouf ton honneur est sauf.

----------


## Madmac

> Le truc, c'est que a parle  beaucoup de gens. Les populations qui se sentent opprimes, _pour partie_ (pas toutes, hein), vont apprcier que d'autres populations opprimes se voient mises en avant. Donc, d'un point de vue strictement marketing, a ratisse beaucoup plus large que le strict spectre LGBT.


Mais le marxisme culturel est aussi en contradiction avec les croyances de millnal qu'ils sont tous des tres exceptionnels (Snow flake). Comme des flocons de neige, tous uniques. Alors la rthorique victimaire s'appuie sur l'ide que notre appartenance  une race ou une culture est plus importante que notre individualit. Mais au fond, la majorit de gens comprennent que c'est un discours de lche qui blme la socit pour tout leur problmes personnelles. Ce discours a eu une certaine popularit, mais quand les gens qui diffusent ce discours ont tous des "Gueule de perdant". Ce discours n'est plus trs vendeur aux tats-Unis. Tu n'as qu' voir ce qui arrive avec les entreprises qui ont pouser cette idologie: Ils sont toutes sur le bord de la faillite. Tous les Amricains connaissent l'expression :Get woke. Go Broke! (Devener un marxiste culturel, faite faillite.)

----------


## AoCannaille

> Mais le marxisme culturel est aussi en contradiction avec les croyances de millnal qu'ils sont tous des tres exceptionnels (Snow flake). Comme des flocons de neige, tous uniques. Alors la rthorique victimaire s'appuie sur l'ide que notre appartenance  une race ou une culture est plus importante que notre individualit. Mais au fond, la majorit de gens comprennent que c'est un discours de lche qui blme la socit pour tout leur problmes personnelles. Ce discours a eu une certaine popularit, mais quand les gens qui diffusent ce discours ont tous des "Gueule de perdant". Ce discours n'est plus trs vendeur aux tats-Unis. Tu n'as qu' voir ce qui arrive avec les entreprises qui ont pouser cette idologie: Ils sont toutes sur le bord de la faillite. Tous les Amricains connaissent l'expression :Get woke. Go Broke! (Devener un marxiste culturel, faite faillite.)


Tous ces vnements que tu dcris sont des piphnomne assez ngligeable mais mis en exergue par les rseaux sociaux. 
4 glandus ont un militantisme extrme et tous les mdias en parlent beaucoup plus que mrit. 
Du coup d'autres glandus ont des ractions pidermiques contre, et sont aussi surmdiatiss.

Tout a n'est que la continuit de la socit du spectacle.

Dconnectez vous un peu, , regardez un peu autour de vous, vous verrez que ces sujet ne mritent pas autant d'attention et que plus vous vous impliquez, plus vous leur en donnez (en particulier dans le cas prsent, en full hors sujet...)

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Plus de 23 % des abonns Twitter d'Elon Musk sont des spams ou de faux comptes,*
*selon l'analyse de deux groupes de recherche * 

*Plus de 23,42 % des 93 millions d'abonns du milliardaire Elon Musk sur Twitter sont probablement des faux comptes ou des spams, selon un audit conjoint de deux groupes de recherche publi dimanche. Les deux groupes, SparkToro et Followerwonk, ont dclar que leurs dfinitions des comptes "faux" et "spam" pourraient ne pas tre les mmes que celles de Twitter. Ils ont dclar avoir utilis un systme de 17 signaux d'avertissement, bas sur un algorithme qui a parcouru 35 000 faux comptes Twitter achets par SparkToro et 50 000 comptes que les quipes ont marqus comme non-spam. Si l'un des abonns de Musk tait signal pour plusieurs signaux de spam, il le qualifiait de mauvaise qualit ou de faux, ont-ils dclar.

En tenant compte des utilisateurs inactifs, que les chercheurs ont dfinis comme des comptes qui n'ont pas tweet depuis 90 jours, un total de 70,23 % des abonns de Musk taient peu susceptibles d'tre des  utilisateurs authentiques  ou  actifs qui voient ses tweets , ont-ils dclar.*

Musk a annonc le mois dernier qu'il avait l'intention d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Il a tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spambots  de la plateforme. Elon Musk a annonc que son accord sur Twitter est suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Une analyste estime que cela pourrait tre une stratgie d'Elon Musk pour revenir sur le montant qu'il est prt  payer pour acqurir la plateforme. Le milliardaire de la tech se dit toujours engag  racheter Twitter.

Elon Musk a annonc vendredi que son accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux.

Dans un tweet qui a suivi environ deux heures plus tard, Musk a ajout qu'il tait  toujours engag dans l'acquisition . Les actions de Twitter ont chut de 18 % dans les changes avant commercialisation aprs l'annonce initiale, mais la perte a t rduite aprs le deuxime tweet. Les actions ont baiss d'environ 10 % aprs l'ouverture des marchs.

Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu. Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

Bien que Twitter ait dj mis en place des politiques destines  lutter contre les robots spammeurs, la scurit reste un dfi persistant pour la plateforme. Musk s'est engag  rsoudre le problme en authentifiant  tous les vrais humains  sur le site, mais n'a pas prcis comment il envisageait d'y parvenir.

Twitter a estim dans un dossier plus tt ce mois-ci que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables au cours du premier trimestre taient des bots ou des comptes de spam. Vous trouverez ci-dessous la section pertinente du dossier de Twitter. Il note que ses calculs sur le nombre de faux comptes ou de spams sont une  estimation  et que le nombre rel  pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim  :

 Nous avons effectu un examen interne d'un chantillon de comptes et estimons que la moyenne des faux comptes ou des spams au cours du premier trimestre 2022 reprsentait moins de 5 % de notre mDAU au cours du trimestre. Les faux comptes ou spams pour une priode reprsentent la moyenne des faux comptes ou spams dans les chantillons au cours de chaque priode d'analyse mensuelle du trimestre. En prenant cette dcision, nous avons exerc un jugement important, de sorte que notre estimation des faux comptes ou des spams peut ne pas reprsenter avec prcision le nombre rel de ces comptes, et le nombre rel de faux comptes ou de spam pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim .

Elon Musk souhaite dsormais que la socit le confirme avant de poursuivre l'accord, qui est en partie financ par le cofondateur d'Oracle Larry Ellison et la socit de capital-risque Andreessen Horowitz.

*L'analyse de SparkToro et Followerwonk* 

Du 13 au 15 mai 2022, SparkToro et Followerwonk ont men une analyse  rigoureuse et conjointe  de cinq ensembles de donnes comprenant une varit de comptes actifs (c'est--dire de tweets) et non actifs. L'analyse qu'ils ont pense tre la plus convaincante utilise 44 058 comptes Twitter publics actifs au cours des 90 derniers jours. Ces comptes ont t slectionns au hasard, par machine, parmi un ensemble de plus de 130 millions de profils publics actifs. Leur analyse a rvl que 19,42 %, soit prs de quatre fois l'estimation de Twitter pour le quatrime trimestre 2021, correspondent  une dfinition prudente des faux comptes ou des comptes de spam (c'est--dire que cette analyse en sous-estime probablement le nombre).


*Pourcentage de comptes Twitter susceptibles d'tre des faux ou des spams*
En analysant les prs de 100 millions d'abonns de Musk, ils ont dcouvert que 73 % avaient des mots-clefs corrls au spam sur leurs profils et que 71 % utilisaient des emplacements qui ne correspondent  aucun nom de lieu connu. Et 41 % de ces comptes utilisent des noms d'affichage qui correspondent aux modles de spam, ont-ils dclar. Notamment, 69 % sont galement inactifs depuis plus de 120 jours, ont ajout les groupes.

Les groupes de recherche ont galement soulign que 83 % des abonns de Musk avaient un  nombre suspect d'abonns  et 78 % suivent un  nombre anormalement petit de comptes .

Rand Fishkin de SparkToro a dclar  que ce qui dfinit le  petit nombre  dpend de l'algorithme :  Par exemple, un compte plus ancien ou qui tweete plus peut avoir un seuil plus lev, par rapport  un compte plus rcent qui tweete moins et en a un plus bas , a-t-il expliqu.

Les autres mesures utilises par les quipes incluent l'ge du compte Twitter, le nombre de tweets qu'il a crs sur une longue priode et s'il utilise l'image de profil par dfaut de Twitter.

En tant que tel, SparkToro a dclar dfinir les faux comptes comme  ceux qui n'ont pas rgulirement un tre humain qui compose personnellement le contenu de leurs tweets, consomme l'activit sur leur chronologie ou s'engage dans l'cosystme Twitter .

D'autre part, Twitter dfinit les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables comme  des personnes, des organisations ou d'autres comptes qui se sont connects ou ont t authentifis et ont accd  Twitter un jour donn  via ses produits ou plateformes payants qui affichent des publicits, selon un dpt de l'entreprise portant sur son activit au premier trimestre 2022. 

La socit n'a pas rvl publiquement sa mthode complte de classification des faux comptes ou des spams.

SparkToro a crit dans son analyse que certains des  faux comptes  selon sa dfinition ne sont pas ncessairement problmatiques, comme les bots qui regroupent les actualits en premire page ou ceux qui tweetent des photos et des liens de restaurants du monde entier. Mais il a dclar que la plupart des comptes de spam qu'il a signals sont coupables de colporter de la propagande et de la dsinformation, de pousser des tentatives de phishing ou des logiciels malveillants, de manipuler des actions et des cryptomonnaies et d'essayer de harceler d'autres utilisateurs.

Il a galement not que son analyse pourrait sous-estimer les utilisateurs actifs qui ne tweetent rien, mais parcourent leurs fils d'actualits, et qu'il se peut galement qu'il ne signale pas certains comptes de spam sophistiqus. Pourtant, les groupes de recherche ont dclar que leur analyse s'appuyait sur une estimation  conservatrice  de ce qu'est un compte faux ou spam.

*Le dbat d'Elon Musk sur les bots Twitter* 

L'valuation intervient alors que Musk a dclar vendredi qu'il suspendait son achat de 44 milliards de dollars de Twitter jusqu' ce qu'il prouve l'exactitude de son affirmation selon laquelle moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs sont des faux. Son annonce a provoqu un change en ligne houleux entre lui et Parag Agrawal, le PDG de Twitter, dans lequel ce dernier a dfendu les chiffres de Twitter et a tweet qu'il suspendait un demi-million de comptes de spam par jour.

Musk a demand comment les annonceurs avec Twitter sauraient ce que leur argent leur rapporte. Un cabinet d'analystes a dclar que l'hsitation apparente de Musk  acheter la plateforme pourrait tre un stratagme pour lui de ngocier un prix infrieur ou de se retirer de l'accord.

Mais Twitter a dclar mardi qu'il restait ferme sur le prix initialement convenu avec Musk,  54,20 $ par action.

Le PDG et fondateur de Tesla a rcemment reconnu que les chiffres de son propre compte Twitter pourraient tre gonfls.

S'exprimant lundi lors d'une confrence technique  Miami, il a soulign que l'un des tweets les plus apprcis sur la plateforme (son propre tweet sur l'achat de Coca-Cola) comptait 4,8 millions de likes par rapport  l'estimation de Twitter de 217 millions d'utilisateurs actifs au total.


Musk a dclar que son inquitude tait de savoir si le dcompte de Twitter tait incorrect  d'un ordre de grandeur .

 Quelque chose ne colle pas ici, et ma proccupation ici n'est pas de savoir s'il y a 5, 7 ou 8 % de bot. Il s'agit plutt de savoir s'il y a potentiellement 80 % ou 90 % de bots , a-t-il dclar.

Les estimations de SparkToro et Followerwonk indiquent qu'environ 19,42 % de tous les comptes Twitter actifs sont probablement des spams ou de faux comptes, sur la base d'un chantillon de 44 058 comptes alatoires.

Les deux groupes ont dclar qu'il n'tait pas inhabituel que des comptes Twitter importants ou importants comme celui de Musk aient un nombre lev de faux abonns. Par exemple, l'outil d'audit des abonns de SparkToro indique que prs de la moiti des abonns du compte Twitter du prsident Joe Biden sont des comptes inactifs, faux ou de spams.

En octobre 2018, SparkToro a galement effectu une analyse sur l'ancien prsident Donald Trump similaire  celle mene sur le compte de Musk et a constat que 61 % des abonns de Trump taient des bots, du spam, de la propagande ou des comptes inactifs.

Source : analyse SparkToro et Followerwonk

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk ne pourra pas facilement s'appuyer sur l'excuse du nombre de faux comptes de Twitter plus lev qu'annonc,*
*pour revoir le prix d'achat de Twitter  la baisse, selon des experts * 

Musk a annonc le mois dernier qu'il avait l'intention d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Il a tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spambots  de la plateforme. Elon Musk a annonc que son accord sur Twitter est suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Une analyste estime que cela pourrait tre une stratgie d'Elon Musk pour revenir sur le montant qu'il est prt  payer pour acqurir la plateforme. Le milliardaire de la tech se dit toujours engag  racheter Twitter.

Elon Musk a annonc vendredi que son accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux.

Dans un tweet qui a suivi environ deux heures plus tard, Musk a ajout qu'il tait  toujours engag dans l'acquisition . Les actions de Twitter ont chut de 18 % dans les changes avant commercialisation aprs l'annonce initiale, mais la perte a t rduite aprs le deuxime tweet. Les actions ont baiss d'environ 10 % aprs l'ouverture des marchs.

Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu. Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

Bien que Twitter ait dj mis en place des politiques destines  lutter contre les robots spammeurs, la scurit reste un dfi persistant pour la plateforme. Musk s'est engag  rsoudre le problme en authentifiant  tous les vrais humains  sur le site, mais n'a pas prcis comment il envisageait d'y parvenir.

Twitter a estim dans un dossier plus tt ce mois-ci que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables au cours du premier trimestre taient des bots ou des comptes de spam. Vous trouverez ci-dessous la section pertinente du dossier de Twitter. Il note que ses calculs sur le nombre de faux comptes ou de spams sont une  estimation  et que le nombre rel  pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim  :

 Nous avons effectu un examen interne d'un chantillon de comptes et estimons que la moyenne des faux comptes ou des spams au cours du premier trimestre 2022 reprsentait moins de 5 % de notre mDAU au cours du trimestre. Les faux comptes ou spams pour une priode reprsentent la moyenne des faux comptes ou spams dans les chantillons au cours de chaque priode d'analyse mensuelle du trimestre. En prenant cette dcision, nous avons exerc un jugement important, de sorte que notre estimation des faux comptes ou des spams peut ne pas reprsenter avec prcision le nombre rel de ces comptes, et le nombre rel de faux comptes ou de spam pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim .

Elon Musk souhaite dsormais que la socit le confirme avant de poursuivre l'accord, qui est en partie financ par le cofondateur d'Oracle Larry Ellison et la socit de capital-risque Andreessen Horowitz.

*Un rachat  moindre cot ? Difficile, selon des experts juridiques*

Elon Musk pourrait trouver un moyen de prouver son affirmation selon laquelle les comptes de spam sur la plateforme de Twitter Inc sont nettement plus levs que ce que la socit de mdias sociaux a estim, mais il sera difficile de montrer que lui et les investisseurs ont t induits en erreur, selon les experts juridiques.

Elon Musk a tweet mardi que son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acqurir Twitter ne pourrait pas se poursuivre tant que la socit n'aura pas prouv son estimation selon laquelle les comptes de spam reprsentent moins de 5 % de sa base d'utilisateurs. Il a dclar qu'il pensait que le chiffre tait au moins quatre fois plus lev et qu'il  vaincra les bots ou mourra en essayant .

Des chercheurs indpendants ont fait des projections selon lesquelles 9  15 % des millions de profils Twitter pourraient tre des bots.

Plus de 23,42 % des 93 millions d'abonns du milliardaire Elon Musk sur Twitter sont probablement des faux comptes ou des spams, selon un audit conjoint de deux groupes de recherche publi dimanche. Les deux groupes, SparkToro et Followerwonk, ont dclar que leurs dfinitions des comptes "faux" et "spam" pourraient ne pas tre les mmes que celles de Twitter. Ils ont dclar avoir utilis un systme de 17 signaux d'avertissement, bas sur un algorithme qui a parcouru 35 000 faux comptes Twitter achets par SparkToro et 50 000 comptes que les quipes ont marqus comme non-spam. Si l'un des abonns de Musk tait signal pour plusieurs signaux de spam, il le qualifiait de mauvaise qualit ou de faux, ont-ils dclar. En tenant compte des utilisateurs inactifs, que les chercheurs ont dfinis comme des comptes qui n'ont pas tweet depuis 90 jours, un total de 70,23 % des abonns de Musk taient peu susceptibles d'tre des  utilisateurs authentiques  ou  actifs qui voient ses tweets , ont-ils dclar.


Pour sa part, Twitter a dclar dans ses documents rglementaires qu'il avait appliqu un  jugement important  pour tablir l'estimation et a averti que sa divulgation pourrait ne pas reprsenter avec prcision le nombre rel de comptes de spam.

Ce sont ces clauses de non-responsabilit qui protgent Twitter contre d'ventuelles poursuites, qu'elles soient intentes par Musk pour l'accord ou par des actionnaires pour l'exactitude des dclarations rglementaires de la socit, ont dclar quatre experts en droit des valeurs mobilires.

Mme si l'estimation de Twitter est errone, un plaignant devrait prouver que la socit base  San Francisco cherchait  tromper dlibrment les investisseurs  une tche difficile  prouver devant les tribunaux. La Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC), le rgulateur amricain qui supervise les divulgations des socits cotes en bourse, aurait du mal  le faire pour les mmes raisons, ont dclar les experts.

 Il serait difficile d'tablir la base d'un cas d'application de la loi par la SEC ou d'une action des actionnaires,  moins qu'il ne puisse tre dmontr que Twitter a dlibrment ou imprudemment ignor des informations qui montreraient que ses estimations de spam taient trompeuses , a dclar le cabinet d'avocats Moses & Singer. Howard Fisher.

Un porte-parole de Twitter a dclar que le conseil d'administration de la socit prvoyait de conclure l'accord avec Musk au prix convenu et de faire appliquer l'accord de fusion. 

Un autre obstacle juridique pour Musk est sa dcision de renoncer  la diligence raisonnable lorsqu'il a ngoci l'accord Twitter. Les experts juridiques ont dclar que cela rend plus difficile pour Musk de faire valoir devant le tribunal que Twitter l'a induit en erreur.

Elon Musk pourrait tre en mesure de se retirer ou de rengocier l'accord  un prix infrieur, mme si la loi est du ct de Twitter. En effet, tout litige est susceptible de se prolonger et Twitter peut dcider qu'il est plus logique d'accepter un prix infrieur ou de recevoir les frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars que Musk doit payer pour ne pas conclure l'accord, plutt que d'essayer de le forcer  finaliser la transaction devant le tribunal.

Les investisseurs parient autant. Les actions Twitter se sont termines  38,32 dollars mardi, soit une remise de prs de 30 % par rapport au prix de 54,20 dollars par action, indiquant que le march juge probable que la transaction soit conclue  un prix infrieur ou soit abandonne.

*Faire preuve de mauvaise foi*

Pour rpondre  la norme lgale consistant  montrer que Twitter a tromp les investisseurs sur les comptes de spam, il faudrait prouver que la socit a agi de mauvaise foi, ont dclar les experts. Il peut s'agir de documents internes tels que des e-mails ou le tmoignage d'un lanceur d'alerte.

 Cet chec devrait s'lever au niveau de l'ignorance volontaire, pas seulement de la ngligence , a dclar Urska Velikonja, professeur  la facult de droit de l'Universit de Georgetown.

La question des faux comptes et des spams est importante pour les activits de Twitter. Les actions de la socit ont plong en 2018 aprs avoir procd  une purge des comptes automatiss et spam qui a fait chuter ses utilisateurs actifs mensuels de 1 million, alors que les analystes s'attendaient  un gain de 1 million d'utilisateurs.

Robert Frenchman, associ spcialis dans la criminalit en col blanc au sein du cabinet d'avocats Mukasey Frenchman, a dclar qu'il tait possible que la SEC finisse par examiner la question des divulgations de comptes de spam de Twitter compte tenu de l'attention du public qu'elle a attire. Mais il a ajout qu'il ne s'attendait pas  ce que Twitter soit confront  une menace juridique importante.

 Je ne vois pas cela comme quelque chose qui est susceptible de tomber dans la catgorie des informations matriellement trompeuses et je parie que le langage est soigneusement rdig et avec une mthodologie qui n'est peut-tre pas infaillible, mais qui est raisonnable , a dclar Frenchman.

Source : cabinet Mukasey Frenchman

----------


## Madmac

> Comme tous les complotistes, vous tes hermtiques aux raisonnements cartsiens, mais  l'inverse aveugls par toutes les rumeurs.
> C'est sidrant !


Tu es compltement ignorant du fonctionnement du systme politique amricain. Et tu t'acharnes  nonc des normits. Tu accuses Trump d'avoir tent de faire un coup d'tat, alors que ce sont les Dmocrates qui en ont tent d'en faire 2 pendant qu'il tait Prsident. Selon toi, qu'est-ce qui se serait pass s'il avait t reconnu coupable de collusion avec la Russie? Tu crois qu'il aurait pu rester en poste?

Maintenant que c'est tabli que l'ensemble de l'accusation reposait sur absolument rien. Cela est une vritable tentative de coup d'tat. C'est d'ailleurs la raison de l'enqute; Dterminer comment 2 mise-en-accusations du Prsident sans aucune preuve, ont pu se produire.




Et le 6 janvier tait une tentative de coup d'tat pourquoi le gouverneur de Washington et le Maire n'ont-ils pas de force policire de renfort? Parce qu'il y a truc que tu ne comprends pas. Et c'est ce point: Le Prsident a d'norme pouvoir sur la *politique extrieur* du pays. Mais il ne peut mme pas solliciter la prsence de policier ou de garde national pour protger sans la bndiction de la ville et de l'tat. Ou encore moins forcer des enqutes dans des secteurs qui ne sont pas fdraux. Les lois sur les lections relvent entirement des tats!

Il n'a pas ce pouvoir, mais le 6, il tait encore le gnral en chef de l'arme de terre, de l'air et de la marine. S'il avait vraiment voulu faire un coup d'tat, ce n'est pas avec des civils qu'il l'aurait faits.

----------


## Uther

> Maintenant que c'est tabli que l'ensemble de l'accusation reposait sur absolument rien. Cela est une vritable tentative de coup d'tat. C'est d'ailleurs la raison de l'enqute; Dterminer comment 2 mise-en-accusations du Prsident sans aucune preuve, ont pu se produire.


Il n'a absolument pas t tabli que l'accusation ne reposait sur rien, c'est juste que la procdure impeachment n'est pas pass. C'est juste un vote des dputs, il a t soutenu par sa majorit parlementaire, rien de plus. Et a n'a rien d'une tentative de coup d'tat, c'est juste une procdure politique normale.




> Et le 6 janvier tait une tentative de coup d'tat pourquoi le gouverneur de Washington et le Maire n'ont-ils pas de force policire de renfort? Parce qu'il y a truc que tu ne comprends pas.


Le 6 janvier Trump n'a en effet pas lanc lui mme un coup d'tat, il a clairement laiss faire un mouvement qui avait l'intention d'en faire un pour lui. Il n'a aucun moment montr le moindre signe de rprobation de ce qui tait en train de se passer.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Le 6 janvier Trump n'a en effet pas lanc lui mme un coup d'tat, il a clairement laiss faire un mouvement qui avait l'intention d'en faire un pour lui. Il n'a aucun moment montr le moindre signe de rprobation de ce qui tait en train de se passer.


C'est d'ailleurs superbizarre : il pousse les gens, il les chauffe  blanc, toujours par sous-entendus, avec des ficelles grosses comme une maison, et au moment ou il n'y a plus qu' se baisser pour ramasser la mise, il se planque, et ne ragit pas quand son vice prsident appelle la garde nationale, mettant ainsi fin a un des coups d'tats les plus mal gauls de l'histoire de l'humanit. Et trahissant au passage ses supporters les plus dvous, les laissant se faire arrter en masse (sans compter ceux qui sont morts, 4 ou 5, de mmoire, suivant si on compte le suicid ou pas). Un _modle_.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk suggre de rduire l'offre de rachat de Twitter en prenant en considration la proportion de bots sur la plateforme,*
*le manque d'explication de Twitter sur le nombre rel de bots est  trs suspect  selon lui * 

*Elon Musk a ajout  l'incertitude sur son offre de rachat de Twitter  44 milliards de dollars en suggrant de la rduire en tenant en compte la proportion de faux comptes sur la plateforme. Il affirme que la part des faux comptes est d'environ 25 % des utilisateurs, plutt que l'estimation de 5 % de Twitter. Musk a qualifi le manque d'explication de Twitter sur le nombre rel de bots de  trs suspect .*

Musk a annonc le mois dernier qu'il avait l'intention d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Il a tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spambots  de la plateforme. Elon Musk a annonc que son accord sur Twitter est suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Une analyste estime que cela pourrait tre une stratgie d'Elon Musk pour revenir sur le montant qu'il est prt  payer pour acqurir la plateforme. Le milliardaire de la tech se dit toujours engag  racheter Twitter.

Elon Musk a annonc vendredi 13 mai que son accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux.

Dans un tweet qui a suivi environ deux heures plus tard, Musk a ajout qu'il tait  toujours engag dans l'acquisition . Les actions de Twitter ont chut de 18 % dans les changes avant commercialisation aprs l'annonce initiale, mais la perte a t rduite aprs le deuxime tweet. Les actions ont baiss d'environ 10 % aprs l'ouverture des marchs.

Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des escroqueries aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu. Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

Bien que Twitter ait dj mis en place des politiques destines  lutter contre les robots spammeurs, la scurit reste un dfi persistant pour la plateforme. Musk s'est engag  rsoudre le problme en authentifiant  tous les vrais humains  sur le site, mais n'a pas prcis comment il envisageait d'y parvenir.

Twitter a estim dans un dossier plus tt ce mois-ci que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables au cours du premier trimestre taient des bots ou des comptes de spam. Vous trouverez ci-dessous la section pertinente du dossier de Twitter. Il note que ses calculs sur le nombre de faux comptes ou de spams sont une  estimation  et que le nombre rel  pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim  :

 Nous avons effectu un examen interne d'un chantillon de comptes et estimons que la moyenne des faux comptes ou des spams au cours du premier trimestre 2022 reprsentait moins de 5 % de notre mDAU au cours du trimestre. Les faux comptes ou spams pour une priode reprsentent la moyenne des faux comptes ou spams dans les chantillons au cours de chaque priode d'analyse mensuelle du trimestre. En prenant cette dcision, nous avons exerc un jugement important, de sorte que notre estimation des faux comptes ou des spams peut ne pas reprsenter avec prcision le nombre rel de ces comptes, et le nombre rel de faux comptes ou de spam pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim .

Elon Musk souhaite dsormais que la socit le confirme avant de poursuivre l'accord, qui est en partie financ par le cofondateur d'Oracle Larry Ellison et la socit de capital-risque Andreessen Horowitz.

Musk tait d'accord samedi avec le commentateur conservateur Ian Miles Cheong qui a tweet :  Si 25 % des utilisateurs sont des bots, l'accord d'acquisition de Twitter devrait coter 25 % de moins .  Absolument , a rpondu Musk.

S'exprimant lundi sur le podcast _All-In_, il a dclar que la proportion serait probablement  quatre ou cinq fois  plus leve que les 5 % avancs par Twitter.

Une rduction de 25 % ferait passer la valeur de l'offre  33 milliards de dollars. Cette somme est bien plus proche de la valeur marchande de Twitter d'un peu moins de 30 milliards de dollars.

Musk a prcdemment remis en question le manque d'explication de Twitter sur l'estimation de 5 %, affirmant qu'il n'avait aucune incitation  s'attaquer aux faux comptes :  Je crains que Twitter ne soit dissuad de rduire la quantit de spams sur sa plateforme, car cela rduirait le nombre d'utilisateurs quotidiens perus , a dclar Musk.

Rpondant  un utilisateur qui demandait si Twitter tait revenu vers lui au sujet du nombre rel d'utilisateurs actifs ou si la situation tait la mme, Musk a rpondu :  Non, ils refusent toujours d'expliquer comment ils calculent que 5 % des utilisateurs quotidiens sont des faux/spams ! Trs suspect .


Cela marque la dernire escalade de la rhtorique dans un processus d'acquisition mouvement et a incit Musk  rappeler aux investisseurs ses priorits envers ses autres socits Tesla et SpaceX.

Lorsqu'Elon Musk a indiqu que son accord pour acheter Twitter tait suspendu en raison d'une prolifration de spams et de comptes automatiss sur la plateforme, le PDG Parag Agrawal n'tait pas d'accord avec son projet d'enquter sur la gravit du problme :  Nous ne pensons pas que cette estimation spcifique puisse tre effectue en externe, tant donn le besoin critique d'utiliser  la fois des informations publiques et prives (que nous ne pouvons pas partager) , a tweet Agrawal  propos de la proposition de Musk d'chantillonner un ensemble alatoire de 100 utilisateurs.  En externe, il n'est mme pas possible de savoir quels comptes sont compts comme mDAU un jour donn .

Agrawal a galement dclar que Twitter tait  fortement incit   rechercher et  supprimer les spams et que  quiconque suggre le contraire a tout simplement tort . Peu de temps aprs, Musk a rpondu au fil d'Agrawal : 


*Un rachat  moindre cot ? Difficile, selon des experts juridiques*

Twitter a dclar dans ses documents rglementaires qu'il avait appliqu un  jugement important  pour tablir l'estimation et a averti que sa divulgation pourrait ne pas reprsenter avec prcision le nombre rel de comptes de spam. Ce sont ces clauses de non-responsabilit qui protgent Twitter contre d'ventuelles poursuites, qu'elles soient intentes par Musk pour l'accord ou par des actionnaires pour l'exactitude des dclarations rglementaires de la socit, ont dclar quatre experts en droit des valeurs mobilires.

Mme si l'estimation de Twitter est errone, un plaignant devrait prouver que la socit base  San Francisco cherchait  tromper dlibrment les investisseurs  une tche difficile  prouver devant les tribunaux. La Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC), le rgulateur amricain qui supervise les divulgations des socits cotes en bourse, aurait du mal  le faire pour les mmes raisons, ont dclar les experts.

 Il serait difficile d'tablir la base d'un cas d'application de la loi par la SEC ou d'une action des actionnaires,  moins qu'il ne puisse tre dmontr que Twitter a dlibrment ou imprudemment ignor des informations qui montreraient que ses estimations de spam taient trompeuses , a dclar le cabinet d'avocats Moses & Singer. Howard Fisher.

Un porte-parole de Twitter a dclar que le conseil d'administration de la socit prvoyait de conclure l'accord avec Musk au prix convenu et de faire appliquer l'accord de fusion.

Un autre obstacle juridique pour Musk est sa dcision de renoncer  la diligence raisonnable lorsqu'il a ngoci l'accord Twitter. Les experts juridiques ont dclar que cela rend plus difficile pour Musk de faire valoir devant le tribunal que Twitter l'a induit en erreur.

Pour rpondre  la norme lgale consistant  montrer que Twitter a tromp les investisseurs sur les comptes de spam, il faudrait prouver que la socit a agi de mauvaise foi, ont dclar les experts. Il peut s'agir de documents internes tels que des e-mails ou le tmoignage d'un lanceur d'alerte.

 Cet chec devrait s'lever au niveau de l'ignorance volontaire, pas seulement de la ngligence , a dclar Urska Velikonja, professeur  la facult de droit de l'Universit de Georgetown.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la perspective d'Elon Musk d'exclure la proportion de bots de Twitter de son offre de rachat ?

----------


## Madmac

> Il n'a absolument pas t tabli que l'accusation ne reposait sur rien, c'est juste que la procdure impeachment n'est pas pass. C'est juste un vote des dputs, il a t soutenu par sa majorit parlementaire, rien de plus. Et a n'a rien d'une tentative de coup d'tat, c'est juste une procdure politique normale.


Dsol mais tu es compltement dans les choux: Google Durham probe .

La seule variable qui reste est: La justice va-t-elle mettre Hillary en prison.







> Le 6 janvier Trump n'a en effet pas lanc lui mme un coup d'tat, il a clairement laiss faire un mouvement qui avait l'intention d'en faire un pour lui. Il n'a aucun moment montr le moindre signe de rprobation de ce qui tait en train de se passer.


Comme je l'ai expliqu  un autre participant, un prsident amricain a des pouvoirs trs limit sur ce qui ce passe   l'intrieur du pays. PAr exemple, en cas de dsastre naturel, il ne peut envoyer la FEMA sans l'aval du gouverneur de l'tat. Son pouvoir principalement est dirig la politique extrieur du pays. Il peut bloquer un budget, mais il n'a pas le pouvoir d'en presenter un. Exceptionnellement il peut utiliser des dcrets. Mais avant Obama, c'tait rarissime.

En priorit, les gens qui taient en mesures de prevenir une meute tait: Le maire de Washington, le Gouverneur de l'tat et enfin la personne qui le pouvoir forc ces gens  faire ce travail. Et en plus, elle a le pouvoir de commander la Garde Nationale: 

Prsident de la Chambre des reprsentants des tats-Unis: Nancy Pelosi !

----------


## Madmac

> Tous ces vnements que tu dcris sont des piphnomne assez ngligeable mais mis en exergue par les rseaux sociaux.


Est-ce que tu trolles ou tu les pense vraiment? La rduction de la libert d'expression en Occident, cela ne peut-tre considr par aucune mesure un piphnomne. Et c'est partout: Dans les universits, les nouvelles, l'humour.

Ce sketchs ne passerait plus en France: h ttps://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmy7iu 


La culture amricaine n'est peut-tre ta spcialit, mais je te signale la destruction des rfrences culturelles importantes: Star Trek, Star Wars, Doctor Who. Destruction de l'industries des Comics: Marvel et DC. Disneys tait associ  des divertissements familiaux. Maintenant il est associ  la pdophilie et trafic d'enfants.


Et je pourrais ajouter l'impact du Wokisme sur les jeux vidos: Le plus vident est qu'un AAA occidental ne pourrait jamais produire un jeu comme Nier Automata.




Il y a beaucoup de polygones dans cette scne.

----------


## Uther

> Dsol mais tu es compltement dans les choux: Google Durham probe .
> 
> La seule variable qui reste est: La justice va-t-elle mettre Hillary en prison.


J'ai googl et malgr les mdias habituels pro-trump qui en font veulent monter a en pingle, a ne suffit pas a innocenter Trump. A priori, il y a eu des proches de Clinton qui ont voulu apporter des lments a lenqute sans prciser leur situation, c'est en effet critiquable. Mais a ne remet pas en question le fond de l'affaire, d'autant plus que les lments en cause n'ont pas t retenus dans lenqute  l'poque. 




> Comme je l'ai expliqu  un autre participant, un prsident amricain a des pouvoirs trs limit sur ce qui ce passe   l'intrieur du pays..


Et comme je l'ai dj dit, bien que ses pouvoir lgaux soient limits, Trump avait une capacit de mobilisation de ses partisans folle, notamment via Twitter. Il a tout fait pour les exciter avant l'assaut, et il a clairement indiqu qu'il ne ferait rien pour les calmer pendant l'assaut, alors qu'il tait inform en temps rel de la situation.




> Est-ce que tu trolles ou tu les pense vraiment? La rduction de la libert d'expression en Occident, cela ne peut-tre considr par aucune mesure un piphnomne. Et c'est partout: Dans les universits, les nouvelles, l'humour.
> 
> Ce sketchs ne passerait plus en France: h ttps://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmy7iu


Rien n'est moins sr. On peut toujours rire de tout tant que l'intention derrire n'est pas malsaine, ou alors j'ai du mimaginer Jeremy Ferrari et Groland. 
Parce que si tu regrettes le temps ou on pouvait se moquer sincrement du nez crochu des juifs, perso a me manque pas. 




> La culture amricaine n'est peut-tre ta spcialit, mais je te signale la destruction des rfrences culturelles importantes: Star Trek, Star Wars, Doctor Who. Destruction de l'industries des Comics: Marvel et DC.


C'est visiblement toi qui connais trs mal la culture amricaine. Les Comics ont toujours volu avec leur poque, sur le fond comme la forme, les comics des annes 40, sont trs diffrent de ceux des annes 60, qui sont eux mmes trs diffrent de ceux des annes 90, et ainsi de suite. Quant  Star Trek ou Doctor Who c'est pareil, chacune des sries est lourdement influence par son poque de ralisation. 
Il ne s'agit pas de dtruire quoique se soit mais d'voluer avec son temps, et les vielles sries et comics sont toujours disponibles si tu veux. Je peux te le garantir, je me suis refait rcemment les vieux spider-man et Star Trek. J'ai pas encore vu les derniers Doctor Who, mais si le fait que le docteur soit une femme te pose problme, sache qu'on sait depuis les annes 80, soit longtemps avant le wokisme, que c'tait une ventualit possible.  




> Et je pourrais ajouter l'impact du Wokisme sur les jeux vidos: Le plus vident est qu'un AAA occidental ne pourrait jamais produire un jeu comme Nier Automata.
> Il y a beaucoup de polygones dans cette scne.


Pour le coup si il y a bien un endroit ou l'excs de wokisme n'est pas un grave problme, c'est bien le jeu vido. Les personnages fminins avec une poitrine XXL et les armures qui couvrent 10% du corps pour les personnages fminin contre 90% des personnages masculins, c'est clairement pas ce qui fait la qualit d'un jeu. Avoir des personnages correctement proportionns n'aurait pas fait de Nier Automata un moins bon jeu, et a aurait aussi fait beaucoup de bien a Xenoblade 2. 
Aprs si c'est ton kif, c'est pas un problmes y'a plein de jeux ddis  a.

----------


## Aizen64

Il faut se poser les bonnes questions. Musk savait parfaitement pour les bots et ce quil fait cest du marchandage potentiellement parce quil na plus les moyens dacheter Twitter. Laction Tesla est passe denviron 1200 $  731 $ ce qui de facto limite ses possibilits de rachat.

----------


## MightyJean

> La culture amricaine n'est peut-tre ta spcialit, mais je te signale la destruction des rfrences culturelles importantes: Star Trek, Star Wars, Doctor Who.


Je ne sais pas trop ce que fait Doctor Who l-dedans si on parle de culture amricaine, c'est une srie on ne peut plus britannique.

----------


## Madmac

> a ninnocente pas Trump. Ce dont tu parles c'est si des proches de Clinton ont voulu apporter des lments a lenqute sans prciser leur situation. a ne remet pas en question l'enqute, d'autant plus que les lments en cause n'ont pas t retenus  l'poque.


Faux! Ils l'ont fabriqu de toutes pices. videmment aprs avoir accuser Trump de tous les maux de la terre, les journalistes ne le crient pas sur les toits. Ce sont les premiers  avoir t rouler dans la farine par les Clintons. Mais avoir accuser Trump d'avoir engager une prostitu pour pisser sur un lit dans laquelle aurait dormi Obama. Un peu de mfiance de leur part n'aurait pas t un luxe. 

Mais Trump a commis leur pire crime qu'ils pouvait commettre contre eux: Il a rendu le mtier de commentateur politique obsolte. Ils ont perdu le pouvoir de contrler le message par mensonge ou omission. Si plus de politiciens prennent l'habitude de s'adresser directement  leur lectorat. C'est leur mtier qui est foutu. Et pas seulement dans le domaine politique. Mais comme journaliste. Pour beaucoup de propritaire de journaux, c'est cette capacit  manipuler le public qui justifier la proprit d'un journal. En France, vos journaux vivent sous respirateurs artificiel. Sans subvention de l'tats, la majorit des journaux feraient faillite. Tu peux tre certain que le propritaire d'Amazon ne s'est pas payer un journal pour les profits qu'il pouvait apporter. Le journal fonctionnait  perte. Et c'est toujours le cas.

 Trump avec ses Tweets a branler le 4 ime pouvoir. Et c'est pour cette raison, que les journalistes s'acharnent encore contre lui, alors que c'est vident qu'il est un bien meilleur prsident que Biden.




> Ces pouvoir lgaux sont limits mais il a une capacit de mobilisation de ses partisans folle, notamment via Twitter, et il a tout fait pour les pousser avant, et a clairement indiqu qu'il ne ferait rien pour les calmer pendant l'assaut, alors qu'il tait inform en temps rel de la situation.


Et tu as des citations pour prouver qu'il a pousser ses partisans? Tu n'en trouveras pas. Et c'est pour cette raison que les Dmocrates ont perdu le second procs en destitution. Aprs tout, cela ne serait pas trs bonne stratgie politique de pousser  l'meute, aprs avoir solliciter la prsence de la Garde Nationale?




> Rien n'est moins sr. On peut toujours rire de tout tant que l'intention derrire n'est pas malsaine, ou alors j'ai du mimaginer Jeremy Ferrari et Groland. 
> Parce que si tu regrettes le temps ou on pouvait se moquer sincrement du nez crochu des juifs, perso a me manque pas.


L'humour a toujours t le vhicule le plus efficace pour diffuser des vrits inconfortables. Et c'est dans la tradition du fou du roi, qui pouvait le faire en quasi-immunit. Et la raison pour laquelle les nez crochus n'ont pas la cote dans toutes l'Europe a beaucoup a voir avec le trafic d'esclave. Mais ce n'est pas vos mdia qui vont vous l'apprendre. Apparemment les Europens, et dans toute l'Europe' se seraient mis  dtester les nez crochus, sans raison. Et la grande inquisition serait apparue de nulle part, galement sans raison. Les Conquistadors espagnoles ont t particulirement froces en Amrique, mais apparement 900 ans d'occupation islamique n'aurait pas t un facteur. Non, ils ont t froce parce qu'ils taient des hommes blancs.





> C'est visiblement toi qui connais trs mal la culture amricaine. Les Comics ont toujours volu avec leur poque, sur le fond comme la forme, les comics des annes 40, sont trs diffrent de ceux des annes 60, qui sont eux mmes trs diffrent de ceux des annes 90, et ainsi de suite. Quant  Star Trek ou Doctor Who c'est pareil, chacune des sries est lourdement influence par son poque de ralisation. 
> Il ne s'agit pas de dtruire quoique se soit mais d'voluer avec son temps, et les vielles sries et comics sont toujours disponibles si tu veux. Je peux te le garantir, je me suis refait rcemment les vieux spider-man et Star Trek.


Faire failllite n'est pas une forme d'volution. Il y a une manga dont le tirage est gale  *toute les ventes* de "comics" runies. Du cot de DC. Batman est la seule chose qui n'est pas imprim  perte. Et du cot de Marvel, il reste encore les X-mens. Ils existaient des kiosques  journaux qui vivaient principalement de la vente de ce type de bande dessin. Ils ont tous fait faillites. Ainsi que l'entreprise qui faisait la distribution de tous les "Comics". vaporer, thermo-nucloris. Il y a tout un pan de l'conomie amricaine qui a disparu. Problablement  tout jamais. Cette industrie avait rsister la Grande Dpression, mais n'a pas rsister au Wokisme. Alors tu peux comprendre que beaucoup de gens sont heureux d'apprendre que Buzzfeed et Vice soit en faillites.




> J'ai pas encore vu les derniers Doctor Who, mais si le fait que le docteur soit une femme te pose problme, sache qu'on sait depuis les annes 80 que c'tait une ventualit possible.


Je n'ai jamais un fan du Doctor Who, mais il semble que la communaut anglophone en a plein le pom-pom que leur sries tlviss sert d'outil de propagande pour les fministes et la diversit. Tellement qu'ils tentent de couper les vivre de la BBC. Et les Amricains ne sont pas plus enchant que l'on remplace Hulk et Thor par des femmes.








> Pour le coup si il y a bien un endroit ou l'excs de wokisme n'est pas un grave problme, c'est bien le jeu vido. Les personnages fminins avec une poitrine XXL et des armures qui couvrent 10% du corps des personnages fminin et 90% des personnages masculins, c'est clairement pas ce qui fait la qualit d'un jeu. Nioh avec des personnage correctement proportionns ne serait pas un moins bon jeu, a aurait aussi fait du bien a Xenoblade 2. 
> Si c'est ton kif y'a des jeux exprs pour a.


Et dans tes rves, les femmes sont toujours "correctement proportionn" et laide? Nier Automata n'aurait pu tre fait au tats-Unis, parce que les personnages fminins n'ont pas l'air d'tre de grosses lesbiennes. Et quand tu joue un jeu qui se passe dans un monde fantaisiste avec des Elfes et des Succubus, la taille des armures est sans importance. Pas plus que la taille des muscles de Hulk et Thor. Ce qui compte, et c'est la seule chose qui compte, est de produire un passe-temps qui permet justement d'oublier la ralit.

Au cas que tu ne l'aurais pas remarqu. Dans les jeux vido, les femmes sont capables de sourire et ne passe pas leur temps  se plaindre de la "Patriarchie". Cela aussi n'est pas raliste. Les Asiatiques ont compris que lorsque l'on vend des jeux avec pour nom "Final Fantasy", le client s'attend  vivre dans un monde de fantaisie. Les gens achte de l'vasion, pas du ralisme. Et si cela donne des boutons aux fministes, je m'en fout. Et en ce qui me concerne, tant que ce n'est pas de la pdophilie. Personne n'a  rendre des comptes sur ce qu'il aime. Cela me faire toujours rire les remarques sur les armures alors que personnes ne sourcillent pour les personnages qui se font zigouiller par millier dans des mondes virtuelles. Mais la taille des seins, c'est prioritaire.

Et les Asiatiques n'essaient pas de faire croire que pendant la deuxime querre mondiale, il y avait des femmes sur le front. Dont certaine avec prothses.

----------


## Madmac

> Je ne sais pas trop ce que fait Doctor Who l-dedans si on parle de culture amricaine, c'est une srie on ne peut plus britannique.


Elle avait galement des fan clubs dans le reste du monde. Et en Amrique, elle est presqu'aussi aussi connue que Star Trek.

----------


## phil995511

Avec autant d'argent  disposition ainsi que sa notorit, il pourrait lancer un nouveau rseau social, a lui coterai bien moins cher et son succs serait presque garanti !!

----------


## Madmac

> Avec autant d'argent  disposition ainsi que sa notorit, il pourrait lancer un nouveau rseau social, a lui coterai bien moins cher et son succs serait presque garanti !!


C'est peut-tre dans ses plans. Mais pour le moment, il n'a absolument rien  perdre  attaquer la prsente administration. Plus il brasse la cage, mieux il peut identifier les employs  problme.

----------


## Madmac

> C'est d'ailleurs superbizarre : il pousse les gens, il les chauffe  blanc, toujours par sous-entendus, avec des ficelles grosses comme une maison, et au moment ou il n'y a plus qu' se baisser pour ramasser la mise, il se planque, et ne ragit pas quand son vice prsident appelle la garde nationale, mettant ainsi fin a un des coups d'tats les plus mal gauls de l'histoire de l'humanit. Et trahissant au passage ses supporters les plus dvous, les laissant se faire arrter en masse (sans compter ceux qui sont morts, 4 ou 5, de mmoire, suivant si on compte le suicid ou pas). Un _modle_.



Revise tes sources d'information




> Trump wanted troops to protect his supporters at Jan. 6 rally
> By Jan Wolfe
> 
> 2 minute read
> Register now for FREE unlimited access to Reuters.com
> 
> May 12 (Reuters) - President Donald Trump wanted National Guard troops in Washington to protect his supporters at a Jan. 6 rally that ended with them attacking the U.S. Capitol, leaving five dead, Trump's former Pentagon chief testified on Wednesday.
> 
> Former Acting Defense Secretary Christopher Miller told a House of Representatives panel that he spoke with Trump on Jan. 3, three days before the now-former president's fiery speech that preceded the violence and led to his second impeachment.
> ...


https://www.reuters.com/world/us/con...ns-2021-05-12/

 ce que je sache Reuter n'est pas spcialement pro-Trump.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les pertes d'actions de Tesla dpassent les 575 milliards de dollars,*
*tandis que  la patience des investisseurs s'puise  face au  spectacle  auquel Elon Musk se livre sur Twitter * 

Les actions de Tesla ont chut  leur plus bas niveau depuis 11 mois mardi aprs qu'une note d'analyste prvoyant des baisses s'est ajoute  une vague d'inquitudes pour le constructeur de vhicules lectriques ainsi que son chef de file Elon Musk, malgr le fait que l'un des supporters les plus fervents de l'entreprise a doubl sur son investissement massif.

L'action Tesla a chut de 7 %  628 dollars mardi, faisant chuter l'action de prs de 49 % par rapport  son sommet historique de novembre et effaant plus de 30 milliards de dollars de la capitalisation boursire de Tesla, qui est tombe  650 milliards de dollars aprs un pic de plus de 1 200 milliards de dollars.


Suite  la forte baisse, l'analyste de Daiwa, Jairam Nathan, a abaiss mardi matin son objectif de cours pour les actions Tesla  800 $ contre 1 150 $  informant les clients des mesures de restrictions dues au Covid sont appliques  Shanghai, o le constructeur de vhicules lectriques exploite sa soi-disant Gigafactory, ainsi que des problmes d'approvisionnement ayant un impact ses usines d'Austin et de Berlin, qui rduiront davantage les bnfices prvus.

Nathan prvoit que les vents contraires feront baisser les livraisons cette anne de 180 000 vhicules, ce qui signifie que Tesla livrera 1,2 million de vhicules cette anne, contre 1,4 million d'units prcdemment prvues.

La note intervient un jour aprs que l'analyste de Wedbush, Dan Ives, a averti que l'assemble des actionnaires de Twitter cette semaine  soufflera srement sur les braises  qu'il y a entre Musk et le conseil d'administration de la socit de mdias sociaux, alors que les investisseurs Tesla craignent que le rachat propos de Twitter ne dtourne son l'attention de Tesla.  La patience des investisseurs de Tesla s'puise , a dclar Ives  propos de la saga qui en rsulte, Musk suggrant qu'il rduirait son offre en raison de proccupations concernant les bots sur Twitter, tandis que le conseil d'administration de la socit a dclar que cela ne modifierait pas l'accord.

 Les actionnaires de Tesla ne peuvent pas tre heureux que Musk doive dtourner encore plus d'attention de la victoire dans la course aux vhicules lectriques , a estim l'analyste d'Oanda Edward Moya, faisant cho aux proccupations d'Adam Crisafulli de Vital Knowledge Media, qui a galement attribu la chute de l'action de Tesla aux inquitudes des investisseurs quant  la manire dont Musk financera son offre sur Twitter.

Malgr la tendance baissire, Ark Invest, la socit d'investissement new-yorkaise dirige par la clbre slectionneuse de titres Cathie Wood, a rvl qu'elle avait achet mardi 10 millions de dollars d'actions Tesla, ajoutant  sa participation pour la premire fois depuis fvrier moins d'une semaine aprs que l'action ait perdu sa premire place sur le fonds phare d'Ark au profit du gant du streaming Roku.

 Ce spectacle de cirque [de prise de contrle] a t un surplomb majeur sur les actions de Tesla et a t un il au beurre noir pour Musk jusqu' prsent , a dclar Ives lundi, ajoutant que  la pression majeure du march pour les actions technologiques  n'a fait qu'ajouter  l'incertitude.

Les actions de Tesla ont accumul de grosses pertes depuis que Musk a suggr qu'il vendrait environ 10% de sa participation en novembre, les prix ne faisant que s'effondrer davantage alors que le march au sens large se dbat face  la hausse des taux d'intrt. Ajoutant aux inquitudes de Tesla, cependant,  la pire crise de la chane d'approvisionnement de l'histoire moderne  a menac la production de l'entreprise dans une Chine trs rentable, note Ives. Le Nasdaq, riche en technologies, a chut de 29 % cette anne. Tesla, quant  elle, a plong de 47 %.

L'analyste de Wells Fargo, Colin Langan, a averti les actionnaires de Tesla que le risque que Musk vende encore plus d'actions pourrait exercer une pression sur le titre, comme cela a t le cas lorsqu'il a annonc des ventes (qui ont finalement eu lieu)  la fin de l'anne dernire. Langan a galement dclar que l'implication de Musk avec Twitter pourrait tre une distraction pour un PDG qui a dj une assiette pleine, pointant vers deux usines rcemment ouvertes  Berlin et  Austin, au Texas, conues pour doubler la capacit de fabrication mondiale de l'entreprise.

*Le conseil d'administration de Twitter dit  Elon Musk: Nous ne modifierons pas l'accord*

Alors qu'Elon Musk tergiverse sur son engagement d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, le conseil d'administration de Twitter a dclar la semaine passe qu'il avait l'intention d'appliquer l'accord de fusion au prix d'origine.

 Le conseil d'administration et M. Musk ont convenu d'une transaction  54,20 dollars par action. Nous pensons que cet accord est dans le meilleur intrt de tous les actionnaires. Nous avons l'intention de conclure la transaction et d'appliquer l'accord de fusion , a dclar le conseil d'administration de Twitter dans un communiqu. Twitter a galement publi une dclaration de procuration prliminaire exposant les raisons pour lesquelles les actionnaires devraient approuver l'accord.

 Twitter s'engage  conclure la transaction au prix et aux conditions convenus aussi rapidement que possible , a dclar la socit dans un communiqu de presse annonant la circulaire de sollicitation de procurations.

L'accord de vente permet  Twitter ou  Musk de mettre fin  l'accord et de payer des frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars dans certaines circonstances. Par exemple, Musk devrait payer les frais de rsiliation s'il  ne parvient pas  raliser la fusion comme requis en vertu et dans les circonstances spcifies dans l'accord de fusion .

Cependant, Musk ne peut pas forcment s'en sortir en se basant uniquement sur ses plaintes concernant le nombre de comptes de spam sur le rseau social. En effet, l'accord de fusion comprend galement une disposition de performance spcifique qui permet  Twitter de forcer Musk  conclure l'accord, selon le dossier. Cela pourrait signifier que, si l'accord aboutit devant un tribunal, Twitter pourrait obtenir une ordonnance obligeant Musk  achever la fusion plutt que de gagner une compensation montaire pour toute violation de celle-ci.*

Cette disposition se trouve  l'article 9.9 de l'accord de fusion. Si Twitter respecte ses obligations en vertu de l'accord, il  aura droit  une excution spcifique ou  un autre recours quitable  pour  amener l'investisseur en capital [Musk]  financer le financement en capital, ou  faire respecter l'obligation de l'investisseur en capital de financer directement le financement en capital et de consommer la Clture , stipule l'accord.

Twitter et Musk ont ​​​​convenu que si l'une ou l'autre des parties ne prenait pas les mesures ncessaires pour raliser l'accord, il y aurait  des dommages irrparables pour lesquels des dommages-intrts, mme s'ils taient disponibles, ne constitueraient pas une rparation adquate . Twitter ou Musk auraient ainsi  droit  une injonction,  une excution spcifique et  d'autres rparations quitables pour prvenir les violations du prsent accord et pour appliquer spcifiquement les termes et dispositions des prsentes, en plus de tout autre recours auquel ils ont droit en droit ou en quit .

L'accord contient galement une clause de non-dnigrement qui stipule que Musk peut tweeter sur la fusion  tant que ces Tweets ne dnigrent pas la socit ou l'un de ses reprsentants , mais Musk a critiqu  plusieurs reprises Twitter et ses reprsentants depuis la signature de l'accord.


*Musk a menac de mettre un terme  l'accord  cause des donnes sur la proportion de spams sur Twitter*

Musk a dclar que  l'accord ne peut pas avancer  tant que Twitter ne fournira pas de donnes sur son estimation des comptes de spam. Il a galement dclar que la rengociation de l'accord  un prix infrieur n'tait  pas hors de propos .

Mais l'offre de Musk d'acheter Twitter renonait  la  diligence raisonnable commerciale , et le conseil d'administration de Twitter s'est appuy sur cet engagement lorsqu'il a approuv la transaction et a recommand aux actionnaires de voter pour. La dclaration de procuration de Twitter a indiqu aux actionnaires que l'une des raisons d'approuver l'accord est  la probabilit que d'autres acqureurs potentiels aient besoin d'une diligence raisonnable substantielle, crant un retard et un risque pour parvenir  la signature d'une telle transaction potentielle .

Musk dit qu'il pense qu'au moins 20 % des comptes Twitter sont des faux ou des spams, tandis que Twitter a dclar dans un dossier de la Securities and Exchange Commission que moins de 5 % des utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) sont des spams ou des faux. Ces chiffres ne sont pas incompatibles, car Musk semble parler de tous les comptes, tandis que la statistique de 5 % de Twitter fait rfrence aux comptes qui sont connects et peuvent voir des publicits chaque jour. Pourtant, Musk a insist sur le fait que les donnes de Twitter taient errones et a rejet l'explication propose par le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal.

*Musk  n'a produit aucune preuve* 

Le chroniqueur de Bloomberg Opinion, Matt Levine, a reproch  Musk d'avoir tent d'arrter l'accord sur la base du nombre de spam alors qu'aucune nouvelle information sur le nombre de spam n'tait disponible depuis que Twitter avait accept son offre d'achat de la socit*:

 Il n'a produit aucune preuve que les estimations de Twitter sont errones, et certainement pas qu'elles sont matriellement errones ou faites de mauvaise foi. (Musk ne peut se retirer de l'accord que si les dclarations de Twitter sont errones d'une manire qui entranerait un "effet ngatif important" sur Twitter, ce qui est extrmement improbable.) Sa propre mthodologie suppose pour compter les spambots est risible. Hier, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a tweet un fil expliquant en termes gnraux comment Twitter estime que les faux comptes reprsentent moins de 5 % de son nombre d'utilisateurs actifs et comment cette analyse ne peut pas tre facilement reproduite par des entits externes (parce qu'elles ne ne savent pas quels comptes sont rels, et aussi parce qu'elles ne savent pas quels comptes Twitter compte comme utilisateurs actifs quotidiens). Il semble clair que la rponse rflchie d'Agrawal est fondamentalement correcte. Musk a rpondu avec un emoji caca.

 Plus important encore, rien n'a chang concernant le problme des bots depuis que Musk a sign l'accord de fusion. Twitter a publi la mme estimation qualifie  selon laquelle moins de 5 % des comptes montisables sont faux  au cours des huit dernires annes. Musk connaissait ces estimations et a refus de faire toute diligence raisonnable non publique avant de signer l'accord de fusion. Il tait au courant du problme des robots spammeurs avant de signer l'accord de fusion, comme nous le savons parce qu'il en parlait constamment, y compris lors de l'annonce de l'accord de fusion. S'il ne voulait pas acheter Twitter parce qu'il y a des robots spammeurs, il n'aurait pas d signer de contrat pour acheter Twitter. Aucune nouvelle information n'a t rvle sur les spam bots au cours des trois dernires semaines .

Il est plus probable que Musk  s'efforce de modifier le prix de l'accord pour des raisons de march directes  au milieu d'une priode difficile pour Tesla et d'autres actions, mais  ce n'est trs clairement pas autoris par l'accord de fusion qu'il a sign*: les accords de fusion entre entreprises publiques allouent un large risque de march pour l'acheteur, et il ne peut pas sortir simplement parce que les actions ont baiss , a crit Levine.

Le cours de l'action de Twitter tait un peu suprieur  35 $ au moment d'crire ces lignes.


Sources : NASDAQ, communiqu du Conseil d'administration de Twitter, accord de fusion

----------


## Madmac

La baisse d'action tait prvisible pour deux raisons: Il vend principalement des produits de luxe et les tats-Unis sont en rcession. Les produits de luxes sont les premiers trucs que les gens coupent. Et les tats-Unis ont du mal  couvrir leurs besoins lectriques grce aux politiques des Dmocrates, qui ont trs largement surestim la capacit de l'olien et des panneaux solaires. Ce qui problmatique pour un fabricant de voiture lectrique.

----------


## escartefigue

> Il vend principalement des produits de luxe et les tats-Unis sont en rcession. Les produits de luxes sont les premiers trucs que les gens coupent.


Une recherche sur le web avec comme mots clefs "_vente des produits de luxe en priode de rcession_" donne des rsultats  l'inverse de cette affirmation : les produits de luxe rsistent mieux que les autres en priode de crise.
Quelques exemples 
https://www.ouest-france.fr/economie...3-44cfaeb2c880
https://www.radiofrance.fr/francecul...-crise-4772800
https://economy-pedia.com/11040720-w...8re%20l&#39;or.

----------


## kbadache

> La baisse d'action tait prvisible pour deux raisons: Il vend principalement des produits de luxe et les tats-Unis sont en rcession. Les produits de luxes sont les premiers trucs que les gens coupent. Et les tats-Unis ont du mal  couvrir leurs besoins lectriques grce aux politiques des Dmocrates, qui ont trs largement surestim la capacit de l'olien et des panneaux solaires. Ce qui problmatique pour un fabricant de voiture lectrique.


C'est surtout qu'Elon Musk part pas mal en cacahoute en ce moment sur Twitter.
Son image se terni de plus en plus alors qu'avant il tait considr comme un investisseur du Futur.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Les investisseurs sont puiss par le spectacle de Musk 

Ah, oui vraiment ? Comment peut-on tre tonne quand on sait qui est Musk, qu'il passe son temps  se la jouer,  affirmer tout et n'importe quoi sur Twitter ? En gros, si les gens ont investi dans Musk et reprochent  Musk de faire son Musk, ces gens sont juste des imbciles. Ils avaient qu' investir dans des personnes ou des entreprises plus stables. Bande d'nes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La baisse d'action tait prvisible pour deux raisons: Il vend principalement des produits de luxe et les tats-Unis sont en rcession. Les produits de luxes sont les premiers trucs que les gens coupent. Et les tats-Unis ont du mal  couvrir leurs besoins lectriques grce aux politiques des Dmocrates, qui ont trs largement surestim la capacit de l'olien et des panneaux solaires. Ce qui problmatique pour un fabricant de voiture lectrique.


C'est surtout que la bulle Telsa a perc en octobre de l'anne dernire, car 1200$ cela fait trs cher l'action de ce qui n'est aprs tout d'un tout petit constructeur mondial. 
Et ce aprs avoir servi de bulle spculative pendant des annes.

Il y eu un rebond en mars quand le court du baril  a bondi suite  l'Opration Ukrainia Freedom, mais les inverstisseurs se sont vite rendu compte que l'europe et les amriques, principaux marchs de Telsa, allaient entrer en rcession et que Telsa ne pourrait pas rentabiliser sa nouvelle usine avant longtemps.
Et de toute faon on attend les millions de panneaux solaires (chinois) de Joe pour alimenter la nouvelle rvolution verte, et les oprateurs prvoient d'normes coupures lectriques cet t

Tout ceci n'a rien  voir avec les Tweets d'Elon ou le fait qu'il faisait des partouzes  trois soit sorti avec Amber Heard.

----------


## phil995511

Selon l'article ci-dessous le prix des Tesla aurait augment de 10'000  en 2 semaines !! Ca ne va pas plaire aux potentiels acheteurs, ni aux investisseurs ayant mis sur les actions de Tesla...

https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...s-arreter.html

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour




> 19,42 % des comptes Twitter actifs seraient des faux, soit prs de quatre fois l'estimation de Twitter, selon une analyse de SparkToro et Followerwonk
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Chiffre qui je dirais est bien sous estim ... Sur Facebook de mmoire 1  1,5 milliards de comptes sont rellement actif et rattach  une personne physique. 

Combien de comptes doublons ? Pirats ? D'entreprises ? De groupes ? 

Je dirais que ce que vaut rellement Twitter , vaut bien en de de ce qu'il est affich ici et la dans les mdias. Comme ce fameux "44 milliards de $ ".

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Jack Dorsey, cofondateur de Twitter, se retire du conseil d'administration de la plateforme de mdias sociaux.*
*Les actionnaires ont vot pour jecter un soutien d'Elon Musk du conseil d'administration de Twitter * 

*Le cofondateur et ancien PDG de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, a annonc, lors de la dernire runion du conseil dadministration de la socit, quil quittait immdiatement le rseau social. Ce dpart tait prvu puisque Twitter a initialement annonc en novembre que Dorsey quitterait le conseil d'administration  l'expiration de son mandat lors de l'assemble des actionnaires de 2022 de la socit. La runion a eu lieu mercredi.*

L'ancien PDG de Twitter Jack Dorsey ne s'est pas prsent  la rlection mercredi et n'est plus membre du conseil d'administration, mettant fin  sa relation formelle avec le rseau social qu'il a cofond en 2006. Il sige au conseil d'administration depuis 2007 et a t plus rcemment PDG de Twitter de la mi-2015 jusqu' sa dmission l'anne dernire. Dorsey avait dj commenc  prendre ses distances avec la plate-forme de mdias sociaux qu'il a cofonde, quittant le rle de directeur gnral de Twitter  la fin de l'anne dernire pour se concentrer sur Block, anciennement connu sous le nom de Square. 

Ce n'tait pas une surprise que Dorsey n'ait pas t rintgr au panel; en novembre, il a annonc qu'il dmissionnerait de son poste de PDG et qu'il quitterait le conseil d'administration  l'expiration de son mandat. Mais la sortie de Dorsey marque la premire fois dans l'histoire de Twitter qu'aucun de ses co-fondateurs ne travaille dans l'entreprise ou ne sige au conseil d'administration.  Jai dcid de quitter Twitter parce que je crois que lentreprise est prte  se dfaire de ses fondateurs , avait-il dclar  lpoque.

La sortie de Dorsey du conseil d'administration marque la fin d'une poque, car Dorsey a t impliqu dans l'entreprise  titre officiel depuis sa fondation.

Le dpart de Dorsey intervient quelques semaines aprs l'accord de la vente de Twitter  Elon Musk, une dmarche que lancien PDG a lui-mme approuve, dclarant que le milliardaire amricain tait  la seule solution  en laquelle il avait confiance pour lavenir de la plateforme. Lacquisition a t temporairement interrompue  la mi-mai en raison de la proportion de faux comptes et de bots.

*Les actionnaires votent pour jecter un soutien d'Elon Musk* 

Egon Durban, co-directeur gnral de la socit de capital-investissement Silver Lake et alli d'Elon Musk, n'a pas obtenu suffisamment de voix pour tre rlu au conseil d'administration lors de l'assemble annuelle des actionnaires de la socit mercredi. Institutional Shareholders Services Inc., une socit de conseil, avait recommand de ne pas rlire Durban parce qu'il sige aux conseils d'administration de  plus de cinq socits cotes en bourse  (l'ISS en a rpertori sept parmi lesquelles Twitter et Endeavour).

 L'engagement en temps requis pour tre un membre efficace du conseil d'administration d'une socit ouverte a augment ces dernires annes, en raison des nouvelles rglementations, du rle croissant des conseils d'administration dans la surveillance des risques et des demandes croissantes pour que les administrateurs s'engagent auprs des actionnaires. Les retraitements comptables, les offres publiques d'achat non sollicites, les scandales d'entreprise, les violations de donnes et les crises de succession des dirigeants font partie des vnements qui peuvent solliciter considrablement l'attention d'un administrateur. Il est important que les membres du conseil d'administration aient la capacit de s'acquitter de toutes leurs fonctions, y compris de rpondre  de tels vnements imprvus lorsqu'ils se produisent, sans compromettre leurs engagements professionnels et de conseil , a dclar ISS.

Durban, cependant, peut toujours rester au conseil d'administration de Twitter bien qu'il n'ait pas reu la majorit des votes des actionnaires, selon la dclaration de procuration de Twitter. La socit exige que les candidats au conseil d'administration offrent une  dmission irrvocable  avant le vote, qui entrerait en vigueur si un candidat n'obtenait pas l'approbation des actionnaires et que le conseil acceptait la dmission. Mais le conseil a le pouvoir de rejeter la dmission, laissant le candidat en tant qu'administrateur, selon la circulaire de procuration.

Durban, co-PDG et associ directeur de Silver Lake, tait l'un des deux administrateurs  lire aujourd'hui pour un mandat de trois ans. Il a rejoint le conseil d'administration en 2020 aprs que son entreprise ait accept d'investir 1 milliard de dollars dans Twitter.

Les votes des actionnaires ne sont pas officiellement contraignants pour la socit, qui a dclar que les comits de nomination et de gouvernance du conseil dcideraient d'accepter ou non la dmission de Durban :

 Conformment aux directives de gouvernance d'entreprise de la socit, Egon Durban a prsent sa dmission au conseil d'administration, l'efficacit de cette dmission tant conditionne  l'acceptation de cette dmission par le conseil d'administration. Le comit de nomination et de gouvernance d'entreprise du conseil d'administration examinera rapidement s'il convient de recommander au conseil d'administration d'accepter la dmission de M. Durban et de fournir une mise  jour en temps voulu .

Durban, via Silver Lake, est un partenaire commercial de longue date et un soutien des socits Musk. Une division d'nergie propre de sa socit d'investissement a vers 100 millions de dollars dans l'activit solaire de Musk, SolarCity, avant qu'elle ne soit acquise par Tesla, que Musk dirige. Et quand Musk a proclam en 2018 qu'il allait privatiser Tesla, il a dclar qu'il travaillait avec Silver Lake en tant que conseiller financier. Cet accord n'a jamais eu lieu.

*Les autres dcisions des actionnaires*

Les actionnaires de Twitter ont vot sur un certain nombre de questions mercredi, mais n'ont pas pes sur le plus grand changement auquel est confronte la socit base  San Francisco : un rachat imminent par le milliardaire Elon Musk. Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a accept une offre de Musk fin avril pour privatiser l'entreprise pour environ 44 milliards de dollars. Le vote des actionnaires sur l'approbation de l'accord aura lieu  une date ultrieure qui n'a pas encore t annonce.

Musk, la personne la plus fortune au monde, a promis des changements spectaculaires  Twitter une fois qu'il aura pris ses fonctions, et le conseil d'administration actuel ne devrait pas rester en place une fois qu'il aura privatis l'entreprise. Robert Zoellick, ancien prsident de la Banque mondiale, qui sige au conseil d'administration de Twitter depuis 2018, a galement refus de se reprsenter. Patrick Pichette, membre du conseil d'administration de Twitter et ancien chef des finances de Google, a t rlu. Les sept autres siges d'administrateur de Twitter n'taient pas  renouveler cette anne.

Une proposition qui aurait modifi la structure du conseil d'administration de la socit en obligeant les membres  se reprsenter chaque anne a t rejete par les actionnaires. Actuellement, les membres du conseil d'administration reoivent un mandat de trois ans lorsqu'ils sont lus, une stratgie qui rend difficile pour un investisseur activiste extrieur d'entrer et d'imposer des changements au conseil d'administration dans un court laps de temps.

Il a t annonc qu'une assemble extraordinaire des actionnaires sera convoque,  une date  dterminer, pour voter sur la vente de Twitter  Elon Musk. L'accord aurait avanc au moins en partie aprs les conversations de Musk avec Durban ainsi qu'avec le co-fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, qui a quitt le conseil d'administration. Si et quand Elon Musk transformera Twitter en une socit prive (comme il envisage de le faire) il pourra nommer qui il veut au conseil d'administration.

Les actionnaires ont galement approuv deux propositions manant de leurs propres rangs : l'une demandant  l'entreprise de rendre compte de ses dpenses lectorales ; et un autre concernant les risques d'utilisation de  clauses de dissimulation , qui, selon eux, peuvent tre utilises pour cacher le harclement et d'autres problmes derrire des clauses de non-divulgation.

Elon Musk a promis moins de modration et plus de libert d'expression si/quand il reprendrait ce qu'il a appel la place de la ville mondiale. La priode de questions-rponses lors de la runion annuelle virtuelle comprenait des allgations de censure des voix de droite et des appels  une plus grande transparence de la droite comme de la gauche.


*Un impact sur Tesla*

Les actions de Tesla ont chut  leur plus bas niveau depuis 11 mois mardi aprs qu'une note d'analyste prvoyant des baisses s'est ajoute  une vague d'inquitudes pour le constructeur de vhicules lectriques ainsi que son chef de file Elon Musk, malgr le fait que l'un des supporters les plus fervents de l'entreprise a doubl sur son investissement massif.

L'action Tesla a chut de 7 %  628 dollars mardi, faisant chuter l'action de prs de 49 % par rapport  son sommet historique de novembre et effaant plus de 30 milliards de dollars de la capitalisation boursire de Tesla, qui est tombe  650 milliards de dollars aprs un pic de plus de 1 200 milliards de dollars.

Suite  la forte baisse, l'analyste de Daiwa, Jairam Nathan, a abaiss mardi matin son objectif de cours pour les actions Tesla  800 $ contre 1 150 $  informant les clients des mesures de restrictions dues au Covid sont appliques  Shanghai, o le constructeur de vhicules lectriques exploite sa soi-disant Gigafactory, ainsi que des problmes d'approvisionnement ayant un impact ses usines d'Austin et de Berlin, qui rduiront davantage les bnfices prvus.

Nathan prvoit que les vents contraires feront baisser les livraisons cette anne de 180 000 vhicules, ce qui signifie que Tesla livrera 1,2 million de vhicules cette anne, contre 1,4 million d'units prcdemment prvues.

La note intervient un jour aprs que l'analyste de Wedbush, Dan Ives, a averti que l'assemble des actionnaires de Twitter cette semaine  soufflera srement sur les braises  qu'il y a entre Musk et le conseil d'administration de la socit de mdias sociaux, alors que les investisseurs Tesla craignent que le rachat propos de Twitter ne dtourne son l'attention de Tesla.  La patience des investisseurs de Tesla s'puise , a dclar Ives  propos de la saga qui en rsulte, Musk suggrant qu'il rduirait son offre en raison de proccupations concernant les bots sur Twitter, tandis que le conseil d'administration de la socit a dclar que cela ne modifierait pas l'accord.

 Les actionnaires de Tesla ne peuvent pas tre heureux que Musk doive dtourner encore plus d'attention de la victoire dans la course aux vhicules lectriques , a estim l'analyste d'Oanda Edward Moya, faisant cho aux proccupations d'Adam Crisafulli de Vital Knowledge Media, qui a galement attribu la chute de l'action de Tesla aux inquitudes des investisseurs quant  la manire dont Musk financera son offre sur Twitter.

Malgr la tendance baissire, Ark Invest, la socit d'investissement new-yorkaise dirige par la clbre slectionneuse de titres Cathie Wood, a rvl qu'elle avait achet mardi 10 millions de dollars d'actions Tesla, ajoutant  sa participation pour la premire fois depuis fvrier moins d'une semaine aprs que l'action ait perdu sa premire place sur le fonds phare d'Ark au profit du gant du streaming Roku.

 Ce spectacle de cirque [de prise de contrle] a t un surplomb majeur sur les actions de Tesla et a t un il au beurre noir pour Musk jusqu' prsent , a dclar Ives lundi, ajoutant que  la pression majeure du march pour les actions technologiques  n'a fait qu'ajouter  l'incertitude.

Les actions de Tesla ont accumul de grosses pertes depuis que Musk a suggr qu'il vendrait environ 10% de sa participation en novembre, les prix ne faisant que s'effondrer davantage alors que le march au sens large se dbat face  la hausse des taux d'intrt. Ajoutant aux inquitudes de Tesla, cependant,  la pire crise de la chane d'approvisionnement de l'histoire moderne  a menac la production de l'entreprise dans une Chine trs rentable, note Ives. Le Nasdaq, riche en technologies, a chut de 29 % cette anne. Tesla, quant  elle, a plong de 47 %.

Source : Twitter

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Un actionnaire de Twitter poursuit Elon Musk pour avoir fait plonger les actions de la socit,*
*pour tenter de rengocier la vente * 

*Une nouvelle action en justice au nom des actionnaires de Twitter a t dpose contre Elon Musk devant le tribunal de district fdral de San Francisco mercredi, allguant que le PDG de Tesla a activement manipul les actions de la socit  des fins personnelles. La plainte porte sur la conduite de Musk depuis la signature du contrat d'achat avec le conseil d'administration de Twitter le 25 avril, en particulier sa rcente dclaration selon laquelle l'accord  ne peut pas aller de l'avant  sans plus d'informations sur les comptes automatiss sur la plateforme.*

Le PDG de Tesla, Musk, a annonc le mois dernier qu'il avait l'intention d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars et il a dj tweet que l'une de ses principales priorits serait de supprimer les  spam bots  de la plateforme.

Elon Musk n'a jamais cach son agacement face aux faux comptes qui pullulent sur la plateforme, notamment pour diffuser des arnaques aux cryptomonnaies. Par exemple, il a prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser des  spambot de crypto  - des comptes de spam faisant la promotion de ce qui semble tre des escroqueries bases sur la cryptomonnaie ; nombre d'escrocs utilisent d'ailleurs le nom et l'image du fondateur de Tesla pour mieux berner leurs victimes.

Musk a qualifi le problme de spam sur Twitter de  problme le plus ennuyeux  li  l'utilisation du service. Il a mme publiquement suppli Twitter de faire quelque chose  ce sujet.  Combien de temps cela doit-il durer ?  a-t-il demand en fvrier.

 Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu. Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .

Bien que Twitter ait dj mis en place des politiques destines  lutter contre les robots spammeurs, la scurit reste un dfi persistant pour la plateforme. Musk s'est engag  rsoudre le problme en authentifiant  tous les vrais humains  sur le site, mais n'a pas prcis comment il envisageait d'y parvenir.

Twitter a estim dans un dossier plus tt ce mois-ci que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables au cours du premier trimestre taient des bots ou des comptes de spam. Vous trouverez ci-dessous la section pertinente du dossier de Twitter. Il note que ses calculs sur le nombre de faux comptes ou de spams sont une  estimation  et que le nombre rel  pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim  :

 Nous avons effectu un examen interne d'un chantillon de comptes et estimons que la moyenne des faux comptes ou des spams au cours du premier trimestre 2022 reprsentait moins de 5 % de notre mDAU au cours du trimestre. Les faux comptes ou spams pour une priode reprsentent la moyenne des faux comptes ou spams dans les chantillons au cours de chaque priode d'analyse mensuelle du trimestre. En prenant cette dcision, nous avons exerc un jugement important, de sorte que notre estimation des faux comptes ou des spams peut ne pas reprsenter avec prcision le nombre rel de ces comptes, et le nombre rel de faux comptes ou de spam pourrait tre suprieur  ce que nous avons estim .

Pourtant, dbut mai, Elon Musk a annonc que son accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Dans un tweet qui a suivi environ deux heures plus tard, Musk a ajout qu'il tait  toujours engag dans l'acquisition . Il a indiqu qu'il souhaitait dsormais que la socit confirme le pourcentage de faux comptes et de spam avant de continuer le processus d'achat, indiquant qu'il n'tait pas hors de question d'envisager un rachat  la baisse. 

Les actions de Twitter ont chut de 18 % dans les changes avant commercialisation aprs l'annonce initiale, mais la perte a t rduite aprs le deuxime tweet


*Elon Musk poursuivi par un investisseur de Twitter qui voudrait amorcer un recours collectif*

Elon Musk a t poursuivi par un investisseur de Twitter qui allgue qu'il a enfreint la loi dans le cadre d'un stratagme visant  faire baisser le cours de l'action de Twitter. La plainte a t dpose mercredi contre Musk et Twitter devant le tribunal de district amricain du district nord de Californie. Elle raconte une grande partie du comportement de Musk depuis qu'il a commenc  investir dans Twitter et depuis qu'il a accept d'acheter la socit pour 44 milliards de dollars.

La plainte a not que  les actions de Tesla valent beaucoup moins maintenant que lorsque Musk a accept d'acheter Twitter  car  les actions de Tesla ont diminu de plus de 37% depuis l'annonce du rachat . Musk, le PDG de Tesla,  a mis en gage ses actions Tesla en garantie d'un prt de 12,5 milliards de dollars pour financer le rachat de Twitter  et   risque donc un appel de marge ou une exigence de mise de fonds supplmentaire .

 Musk a rapidement agi pour tenter d'attnuer ces risques personnels en se livrant  une conduite illgale qui a fait baisser le prix des actions de Twitter , indique la plainte.  Musk a continu  faire des dclarations,  envoyer des tweets et  adopter une conduite visant  crer un doute sur l'accord et  faire baisser considrablement les actions de Twitter afin de crer un effet de levier que Musk esprait utiliser pour renoncer  l'achat ou rengocier le prix de rachat jusqu' 25*% en-de de l'accord initial, ce qui, s'il y parvenait, aurait entran une rduction de 11*milliards de dollars de la contrepartie du rachat. Comme dtaill dans le prsent document, la conduite de Musk tait et continue d'tre illgale, en violation du California Corporations Code et contraire aux conditions contractuelles qu'il convenu dans l'accord .

La plainte est un projet de recours collectif intent  l'initiative de l'actionnaire de Twitter William Heresniak, un rsident de Virginie, au nom des actionnaires Twitter. Il a demand le statut de recours collectif au nom de tous les actionnaires de Twitter.  La manipulation du march par Musk a fonctionn - Twitter a perdu 8 milliards de dollars de valorisation depuis l'annonce du rachat , indique la plainte. La plainte demande  des dommages-intrts punitifs au montant maximum autoris par la loi , des dommages-intrts compensatoires pour les actionnaires et  une mesure dclaratoire et injonctive de Twitter et Musk .

L'une des allgations concerne le fait que Musk a tweet que son rachat de Twitter tait  en pause  en raison de son inquitude concernant le nombre de spams et de faux comptes sur le site.  L'accord Twitter est temporairement suspendu dans l'attente de dtails soutenant le calcul selon lequel les spams/faux comptes reprsentent en effet moins de 5% des utilisateurs , a crit Musk dans un tweet datant du 13 mai.

 Le tweet (et la dclaration publique) de Musk tait trompeur et constituait un effort pour manipuler le march des actions Twitter car il savait tout sur les faux comptes , a dclar la plainte.  La dclaration tait fausse car le rachat n'tait pas, en fait, "temporairement suspendu". Il n'y a rien dans le contrat de rachat qui permette  Musk de mettre l'accord "temporairement en attente" .

Comme nous l'avions prcdemment indiqu, Musk n'a produit aucune preuve pour rfuter la dclaration de Twitter selon laquelle moins de 5 % des utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) sont des spams ou des faux. Musk a dclar qu'il pensait qu'au moins 20% des comptes Twitter taient des faux ou des spams, mais le chiffre de 5% de Twitter ne se rfre qu'aux comptes qui sont connects et peuvent voir des publicits chaque jour.

Dans la plainte, l'investisseur a indiqu que  la dclaration de Musk tait trompeuse car elle indiquait ou impliquait que l'obligation de Musk de raliser le rachat tait conditionne  sa satisfaction de diligence raisonnable pour dterminer si "les spams / faux comptes reprsentent effectivement moins de 5% des utilisateurs". C'tait faux parce que Musk avait spcifiquement renonc  une diligence raisonnable dtaille comme condition pralable  ses obligations en vertu du contrat de rachat. Ainsi, Musk n'avait et n'a pas le droit d'annuler le rachat sur la base des rsultats de la diligence raisonnable concernant le nombre de spams/faux comptes sur Twitter. Musk a ensuite continu  publier des tweets faux et dsobligeants sur Twitter dans le but de faire baisser davantage le cours de son action .

Les tweets faux et trompeurs de Musk  ont fait baisser l'action de Twitter dans les jours qui ont suivi les tweets, en contraste frappant avec l'indice Nasdaq, qui a augment , a dclar la plainte. Musk tait au courant du problme de spam de Twitter avant d'accepter d'acheter la socit, car il  avait tweet  plusieurs reprises sur ce problme sur Twitter dans le pass , selon la plainte.

Musk a critiqu  plusieurs reprises Twitter depuis la signature de l'accord malgr une clause qui stipule que ses tweets sur la fusion ne peuvent pas  dnigrer la socit ou l'un de ses reprsentants . Ses actions Tesla ayant perdu une grande partie de leur valeur, Musk a dpos mardi un nouveau plan de financement qui augmenterait le montant des fonds propres qu'il investit dans l'accord Twitter de 27,25 milliards de dollars  33,5 milliards de dollars.

* Le mpris de Musk pour les lois sur les valeurs mobilires* 

Musk a achet 9,2% des actions de Twitter avant de conclure un accord pour acheter l'ensemble de l'entreprise. Comme indiqu prcdemment, Musk n'a rvl son investissement dans Twitter que 11 jours *aprs* le dlai fix par la loi fdrale. Une action en justice intente par un actionnaire en avril a dclar que la violation de Musk lui avait permis de continuer  acheter des actions Twitter  des prix artificiellement bas, conomisant 143 millions de dollars.

La nouvelle plainte de cet actionnaire pointe cet incident, dclarant:

 En retardant la divulgation de sa participation dans Twitter, Musk s'est livr  une manipulation du march et a achet des actions Twitter  un prix artificiellement bas, en violation du California Corporations Code. Le mpris de Musk pour les lois sur les valeurs mobilires montre comment on peut faire talage de la loi et du code des impts pour crer sa richesse aux dpens des autres Amricains. Les bnfices des dlits d'initis de Musk pourraient s'accompagner d'une gifle sous la forme d'une amende de la SEC, mais seront probablement limits  des centaines de milliers de dollars, selon des experts juridiques et en scurit .

La plainte allgue galement que le dpt de Musk le 4 avril  tait matriellement trompeur. Il n'a pas rvl son intention de rejoindre le conseil d'administration de Twitter et il n'a pas rvl qu'il envisageait d'acheter Twitter. Les deux divulgations auraient fait augmenter l'action de Twitter plus que ce qui a t lors de son dpt. Musk a ensuite t contraint de dposer un formulaire 13G modifi pour se conformer  la loi .

Le cours de l'action Twitter a augment de 6,4 % jeudi, clturant  39,52 $. L'accord de Musk pour acheter Twitter l'oblige  payer 54,20 $ par action. Le prix de Twitter tait de 51,70 $  la clture du march le 25 avril, le jour o Musk et le conseil d'administration de Twitter ont annonc leur accord.

Sources : plainte, nouveau plan de financement d'Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dmarche ? A-t-elle, selon vous, des chances d'aboutir ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Madmac

> Une recherche sur le web avec comme mots clefs "_vente des produits de luxe en priode de rcession_" donne des rsultats  l'inverse de cette affirmation : les produits de luxe rsistent mieux que les autres en priode de crise.
> Quelques exemples 
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/economie...3-44cfaeb2c880
> https://www.radiofrance.fr/francecul...-crise-4772800
> https://economy-pedia.com/11040720-w...8re%20l&#39;or.


C'est bien connu, les gens prfrent avoir des iPhone plutt que de manger  leur faim. Et il se vend plus de grosses cylindres quand le prix de l'essence est lev.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Madmac

> C'est surtout qu'Elon Musk part pas mal en cacahoute en ce moment sur Twitter.
> Son image se terni de plus en plus alors qu'avant il tait considr comme un investisseur du Futur.


Soudainement, depuis qu'il a annonc qu'il votait dsormais pour les Rpublicains

----------


## Madmac

> Que pensez-vous de cette dmarche ? A-t-elle, selon vous, des chances d'aboutir ? Dans quelle mesure ?


Vu qu'initialement il a fait monter la valeur du titre, cela montre que ce n'est pas l'achat qui est le problme. Mais bien les scandales lis  la gestion.

----------


## Madmac

> Les investisseurs sont puiss par le spectacle de Musk 
> 
> Ah, oui vraiment ? Comment peut-on tre tonne quand on sait qui est Musk, qu'il passe son temps  se la jouer,  affirmer tout et n'importe quoi sur Twitter ? En gros, si les gens ont investi dans Musk et reprochent  Musk de faire son Musk, ces gens sont juste des imbciles. Ils avaient qu' investir dans des personnes ou des entreprises plus stables. Bande d'nes.


Les nes sont les journalistes ou des dmagogues. En tant qu'investisseur de Tesla, Est-ce que tu serais contre l'ide que Musk utilise tous les trucs pour acheter l'entreprise au prix le plus bas? Il y a surement des gens qui sont furieux. Mais les investisseurs, c'est peu probable.

Musk a au moins deux bonnes raisons de faire rvaluer la valeur de Tweeter;

- Tout le monde dsire payer le moins cher possible.
- Puis les choses voluent. Plus l'entreprise semble une source d'emmerde qui risque de l'accaparer plus qu'il ne le voudrait.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> C'est bien connu, les gens prfrent avoir des iPhone plutt que de manger  leur faim. Et il se vend plus de grosses cylindres quand le prix de l'essence est lev.


Tu sembles ngliger l'impact sur l'lvation sociale sur la possession de l'iPhone. Dans l'ancien temps, il y avait les nobles et les vulgaires roturiers. Dans notre poque moderne, possder un iPhone, c'est quivalent  tre un noble. C'est important, et je pense que a vaut le coup mme si tu dois sauter 3 repas par semaines.




> Soudainement, depuis qu'il a annonc qu'il votait dsormais pour les Rpublicains


Honteux ! Entre l'avortement, les armes, et le fait de porter Trump comme le messie, lui et tous les rpublicains mriteraient d'tre fusills, de subir un avortement  la tenaille chauffe  blanc et d'aller en taule pour ce qui s'est pass au Capitole.




> Vu qu'initialement il a fait monter la valeur du titre, cela montre que ce n'est pas l'achat qui est le problme. Mais bien les scandales lis  la gestion.


Non, c'est juste que Musk est capable de faire jouer les cours d'un claquement de doigts. C'est un tradeur-twitteur.




> Les nes sont les journalistes ou des dmagogues. En tant qu'investisseur de Tesla, Est-ce que tu serais contre l'ide que Musk utilise tous les trucs pour acheter l'entreprise au prix le plus bas?


Et ruiner les actionnaires ? T'en a de bonnes, il est milliardaire, et il faut le plaindre ? D'autant plus que le prix initial c'est lui qui l'a propos. Mais Musk c'est comme une girouette au milieu d'une tornade.




> - Puis les choses voluent. Plus l'entreprise semble une source d'emmerde qui risque de l'accaparer plus qu'il ne le voudrait.


Se ruiner pour racheter Twitter c'est de la pure connerie. Mais a c'est pas la faute  Twitter hein, c'est la faute  Musk qui a fait son caprice, il voulait son jouet "Twitter" puis il a dessaoul.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Tu sembles ngliger l'impact sur l'lvation sociale sur la possession de l'iPhone. Dans l'ancien temps, il y avait les nobles et les vulgaires roturiers. Dans notre poque moderne, possder un iPhone, c'est quivalent  tre un noble. C'est important, et je pense que a vaut le coup mme si tu dois sauter 3 repas par semaines.


Il parait que les gens qui se prennent pour des superieurs ont souvent une VW et un IPhone  ::aie::  ... Selon une tude sociologique.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Tu sembles ngliger l'impact sur l'lvation sociale sur la possession de l'iPhone. Dans l'ancien temps, il y avait les nobles et les vulgaires roturiers. Dans notre poque moderne, possder un iPhone, c'est quivalent  tre un noble. C'est important, et je pense que a vaut le coup mme si tu dois sauter 3 repas par semaines.


Y compris pour vous visiblement : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11753951




> Honteux ! Entre l'avortement, les armes, et le fait de porter Trump comme le messie, lui et tous les rpublicains mriteraient d'tre fusills, de subir un avortement  la tenaille chauffe  blanc et d'aller en taule pour ce qui s'est pass au Capitole.


C'est surtout que les dmocrates sont plus dou pour cach leur vrai opinions et intrts ( lire votre message, a marche). Je vous conseille de lire cela : http://www.entelekheia.fr/2019/07/18...-non-lucratif/ Sans parler des PMA/GPA et autre m*****  teinte eugniste (donc raciste).




> Et ruiner les actionnaires ? T'en a de bonnes, il est milliardaire, et il faut le plaindre ? D'autant plus que le prix initial c'est lui qui l'a propos. Mais Musk c'est comme une girouette au milieu d'une tornade.


Personne ne plein Musk sur ce forum.




> Se ruiner pour racheter Twitter c'est de la pure connerie. Mais a c'est pas la faute  Twitter hein, c'est la faute  Musk qui a fait son caprice, il voulait son jouet "Twitter" puis il a dessaoul.


Musk  compris qu'acheter Twitter lui confre un pouvoir de communication, pouvoir qui peu ce transformer en pouvoir politique.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> C'est bien connu, les gens prfrent avoir des iPhone plutt que de manger  leur faim. Et il se vend plus de grosses cylindres quand le prix de l'essence est lev.


+1 J'ai dj entendu une pub  la radio qui ventait les mrites de changer de forfait mobile au lieu de se chauffer en hiver...  ::calim2:: 
Sans parler des jeu sur mobiles qui banalisent la prcarit, notamment des femmes.

----------


## Madmac

> Tu sembles ngliger l'impact sur l'lvation sociale sur la possession de l'iPhone. Dans l'ancien temps, il y avait les nobles et les vulgaires roturiers. Dans notre poque moderne, possder un iPhone, c'est quivalent  tre un noble. C'est important, et je pense que a vaut le coup mme si tu dois sauter 3 repas par semaines.





> Il existe des patrons de gauche, je tiens  vous l'apprendre ! Il existe aussi des poissons volants, mais ils ne constituent pas la majorit du genre !
> Voir sur https://citations.ouest-france.fr/ci...re-122602.html





> Honteux ! Entre l'avortement, les armes, et le fait de porter Trump comme le messie, lui et tous les rpublicains mriteraient d'tre fusills, de subir un avortement  la tenaille chauffe  blanc et d'aller en taule pour ce qui s'est pass au Capitole.


Est-ce que tu tais au courant que dans certains tats, il tait possible d'avoir un avortement * 9 mois de grossesse.* Les fministes ont trop tir sur la corde, et elle a fini par leur pter  la gueule. Je ne vais pas verser de larmes pour elles. Et cela ne veut pas dire la fin des avortements. Certains tats vont continuer  l'offrir. Mais les mdecins vont pouvoir refuser plus facilement de faire des avortements qu'ils jugent immoral. Et certains tats vont arrter d'en faire car, ils n'ont plus l'obligation d'offrir le service.




> Non, c'est juste que Musk est capable de faire jouer les cours d'un claquement de doigts. C'est un tradeur-twitteur.


Parce que tu crois qu' Wall Street, ce n'est pas le cas? En 2008, ils ont mme russi  faire absorber leur perte par Obama.




> Et ruiner les actionnaires ? T'en a de bonnes, il est milliardaire, et il faut le plaindre ? D'autant plus que le prix initial, c'est lui qui l'a propos. Mais Musk c'est comme une girouette au milieu d'une tornade.


Je faisais rfrence aux actionnaires de Tesla. Pour les actionnaires de Tweeter, c'est un progrs, galement. Ils avaient le cul assis sur le Titanic. Pour les actionnaires de longue date, la valeur du titre est sans importance. En ce qui les concernent, ce sont les dividendes qui les intressrent. Les seuls perdants sont les parasites qui ont voulu s'engraisser en achetant sur la marge. Et tu sembles avoir oubli, qu'initialement Musk ne dsirait acqurir la majorit absolue. C'est seulement aprs que le conseil d'administration a tent de le baiser qu'il a chang son plan.




> Se ruiner pour racheter Twitter c'est de la pure connerie. Mais a c'est pas la faute  Twitter hein, c'est la faute  Musk qui a fait son caprice, il voulait son jouet "Twitter" puis il a dessaoul


Tu as mal compris mon commentaire, Twitter semble partie pour tre une source d'emmerde  cause du personnel. Financirement cela va forcment redevenir rentable une fois que les fachos de la censure vont tre vacu.

----------


## Madmac

> Selon l'article ci-dessous le prix des Tesla aurait augment de 10'000  en 2 semaines !! Ca ne va pas plaire aux potentiels acheteurs, ni aux investisseurs ayant mis sur les actions de Tesla...
> 
> https://www.clubic.com/pro/entrepris...s-arreter.html


Les piles restent un gros problme pour la voiture lectrique. Et comme la Russie et la Chine sont les principaux propritaires de mtaux rares, il y en aura probablement d'autre.

----------


## Madmac

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> Chiffre qui je dirais est bien sous estim ... Sur Facebook de mmoire 1  1,5 milliards de comptes sont rellement actif et rattach  une personne physique.


Gravitas : la moiti des followers de Joe Biden sur Twitter sont de "faux"

----------


## totozor

> Soudainement, depuis qu'il a annonc qu'il votait dsormais pour les Rpublicains


C'est en effet un des premiers signes qu'il est parti en sucette  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

> Est-ce que tu tais au courant que dans certains tats, il tait possible d'avoir un avortement * 9 mois de grossesse.* Les fministes ont trop tir sur la corde, et elle a fini par leur pter  la gueule. Je ne vais pas verser de larmes pour elles. Et cela ne veut pas dire la fin des avortements. Certains tats vont continuer  l'offrir. Mais les mdecins vont pouvoir refuser plus facilement de faire des avortements qu'ils jugent immoral. Et certains tats vont arrter d'en faire car, ils n'ont plus l'obligation d'offrir le service.


Cette loi n'est applicable que si le foetus n'est pas viable et que la sant de la mre est en danger, rien  voir donc avec une dcision sous la pression des fministes, c'est bel et bien une dcision mdicale tout  fait lgitime et comprhensible.

----------


## Eric30

> C'est bien connu, les gens prfrent avoir des iPhone plutt que de manger  leur faim. Et il se vend plus de grosses cylindres quand le prix de l'essence est lev.


"Gros cylindre" est aujourd'hui une expression dont le primtre s'est bien rduit.
Exemple personnel : j'ai une berline de 225ch. Il y a 15 ans pour avoir cela il aurait fallu un V6 de 3.0L. Sur ma voiture, c'est un 1.6L. On n'est plus dans une grosse cylindre. De plus, couple avec une boite automatique 8 rapports, c'est souple et consomme peu.

Et justement pour la conso d'essence, en roulant "normalement", c'est  dire en vitant d'acclrer comme un malade  chaque dmarrage pour sauter sur les freins 30 mtres plus loin, elle ne consomme pas beaucoup plus que la FIAT 500 de ma femme.

Et je ne parle mme par des voitures hybrides.

Donc pour rsumer, le prix de l'essence ne doit plus tre systmatiquement li au gabarit de la voiture.

----------


## Romane

Je pense surtout que la manuvre d'E Musk n'est pas de faire baisser le prix pour l'acheter moins cher
mais de dnigrer l'entreprise pour ne pas la racheter au final

la vraie manuvre d'E Musk c'tait de donner une raison plausible  la vente d'une partie de ses actions Tesla 
sans que cela n'affecte trop la valeur du titre
1- Je veux acheter Twitter  ::D: 
2- J'ai besoin de cash , je vends x% de mes actions Tesla  ::mrgreen:: 
3- Rvisez votre prix les gars l, c'est pas clair votre affaire  :8O: 
---- on est l
4- Finalement Twitter c'est tout pourri j'en veux pas  ::ptdr:: 

Rsultat : E Musk a vendu une partie de ses actions Tesla et se retrouve avec du cash

----------


## Phaeron

> C'est surtout que les dmocrates sont plus dou pour cach leur vrai opinions et intrts ( lire votre message, a marche). Je vous conseille de lire cela : http://www.entelekheia.fr/2019/07/18...-non-lucratif/ Sans parler des PMA/GPA et autre m*****  teinte eugniste (donc raciste).


Tiens tiens... Entelekheia... a sonne bien a. Ca m'a intrigu, j'ai fait quelques recherches :

"ἐντελέχεια, entelekheia \Prononciation ?\ fminin :   *Ralit totale, complte.* " Whoua, la ralit ? a m'intresse !!
Alors je me renseigne un peu... Un site qui reprend que des articles d'autres sites, une fois traduits et reformuls...
L'autrice, Mme Autey-Roussel m'a l'air aussi stable qu'un atome de Plutonium : elle cherche  refiler ses petit morceaux de pense qui l'arrange(articles tous dans le mme sens, sur le mme ton ! des barres  ::ptdr:: )  ses amis les autres atomes un petit peu instables, qui demandent que quelques neutrons pour tout faire pter.
Il ne suffit de voir que la quantit de publications sur des sites tous plus douteux(#rouge) les uns que les autres, ou elle n'a qu'une publication... aucune stabilit, aucun historique, rien...


Dsol, mais ce site n'est pas une rfrence  citer.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Tiens tiens... Entelekheia... a sonne bien a. Ca m'a intrigu, j'ai fait quelques recherches :
> 
> "ἐντελέχεια, entelekheia \Prononciation ?\ fminin :   *Ralit totale, complte.* " Whoua, la ralit ? a m'intresse !!
> Alors je me renseigne un peu... Un site qui reprend que des articles d'autres sites, une fois traduits et reformuls...


Depuis quand la qualit d'un article est juge en fonction de la qualit du mdia ???
Ce n'est pas parce que je suis d'accord avec un article dans un mdia que je suis d'accord avec tout le mdia.

Vous dites vous-mme qu'il s'agit d'un article traduit, donc *fond indpendamment* du site "entelekheia".
La seule est unique manire de juger de la qualit d'un article, c'est de regarder les sources ; dans cet article, les sources sont permanentes (un article aussi sourc est rare), est de nombreuses sources sont de qualit.




> L'autrice, Mme Autey-Roussel m'a l'air aussi stable qu'un atome de Plutonium : elle cherche  refiler ses petit morceaux de pense qui l'arrange(articles tous dans le mme sens, sur le mme ton ! des barres )  ses amis les autres atomes un petit peu instables, qui demandent que quelques neutrons pour tout faire pter.
> Il ne suffit de voir que la quantit de publications sur des sites tous plus douteux(#rouge) les uns que les autres, ou elle n'a qu'une publication... aucune stabilit, aucun historique, rien...


C'est faux, l'autrice de cette article n'est pas Mme Autey-Roussel, mais Cory Morningstar.
https://twitter.com/elleprovocateur
https://orgrad.wordpress.com/2020/12...-dictatorship/
https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Cory_Morningstar




> Dsol, mais ce site n'est pas une rfrence  citer.


C'est peut-tre vrai, mais le problme, c'est que je n'ai jamais cit entelekheia ; j'ai cit un article paru dans wrong kind of green traduit en franais dans entelekheia. Et comme je vous vois dj venir, cela ne signifie pas que je suis d'accord avec toute les ides et opinion prsentes sur wrong kind of green.

Enfin, cet article n'est pas climatosceptique, il ne remet pas en question les conclusions du GIEC. Il dnonce la rcupration politique du sujet, et l'hypocrisie des politiciens du parti dmocrate (qui ne sont en fait pas plus cologistes que les rpublicains).

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Twitter indique que la priode d'attente pour l'accord d'Elon Musk a expir*
*Musk doit maintenant conclure le rachat ou refuser et ainsi risquer de subir des sanctions*

*Twitter a dclar vendredi que la priode d'attente de 30 jours pour l'accord d'Elon Musk est arrive  son terme. L'entreprise a expliqu que les rgulateurs antitrust fdraux n'avaient plus le temps de bloquer l'acquisition propose par Elon Musk pour 44 milliards de dollars, liminant ainsi un autre obstacle  la transaction. Le dlai d'attente de 30 jours, tabli en vertu de la loi Hart-Scott-Rodino Antitrust Improvements Act de 1976 qui donne  la Federal Trade Commission (FTC) et au ministre amricain de la Justice le temps d'examiner une transaction pour d'ventuelles violations de la loi antitrust, a expir pour la transaction jeudi soir.*

Le feuilleton du rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk, PDG de Tesla et de SpaceX, dure depuis plus d'un mois et demi maintenant et l'on ne connat toujours pas la position relle de Musk concernant la transaction. En avril, aprs avoir pris une participation majoritaire d'environ 9 % dans Twitter, Musk est devenu le principal actionnaire de Twitter et cela devrait faire de lui un membre du conseil d'administration de l'entreprise de mdias sociaux. Mais Musk a refus le sige au conseil d'administration de l'entreprise et a propos  la place une offre de rachat pour 44 milliards de dollars, soit 54,20 dollars par action.

Cependant, l'acquisition propose par Musk est encore loin d'tre dfinitive, aprs qu'il a dclar le mois dernier que l'opration tait suspendue jusqu' ce qu'il puisse matriser le nombre de faux comptes oprant sur la plateforme. Un rapport paru mi-mai indique que depuis 2013, Twitter minimise la propagation des faux comptes sur sa plateforme, soutenant que les comptes  faux ou spam  reprsentent moins de 5 % de sa base d'utilisateurs, mme si des chercheurs indpendants ont dclar que le nombre est beaucoup plus lev. Selon une vrification de SparkToro et Followerwonk cette anne, 20 % des comptes Twitter seraient faux.



En rappelant que l'une de ses priorits clefs serait de supprimer les  spambots  de la plateforme, Musk a dclar dbut mai que l'accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Les dclarations du PDG de Tesla ont amen certains analystes  penser que le milliardaire pourrait chercher  rengocier ou  abandonner l'accord  la lumire de la baisse du cours de l'action de Tesla et d'une chute plus gnrale des valeurs technologiques. Musk a prcis par la suite qu'il restait attach  l'acquisition, mais est depuis rest silencieux sur le sujet.

Mais comme Twitter l'a rappel vendredi, le dlai d'attente ne pouvait durer que 30 jours et ce dernier a expir jeudi soir. Dsormais, la conclusion de l'opration est soumise aux conditions habituelles restantes, notamment l'approbation des actionnaires de Twitter et l'obtention des autorisations rglementaires applicables. En mai, Musk a ajust ses plans de financement pour la transaction. Il a engag une plus grande partie de sa fortune pour financer l'achat et a indiqu, dans un dpt auprs de Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC), qu'il recherchait des bailleurs de fonds supplmentaires dans un contexte de forte baisse des actions Tesla.

Musk a numr un groupe d'investisseurs de premier plan qui sont prts  fournir un financement de 7,14 milliards de dollars pour son offre sur Twitter. Il les aurait tris sur le volet. Les engagements vont de 1 milliard de dollars de Larry Ellison, cofondateur d'Oracle,  5 millions de dollars de Honeycomb Asset Management, qui a investi dans SpaceX. D'autres sources indiquent galement que Jack Dorsey, cofondateur de Twitter, pourrait soutenir l'opration. Dorsey, qui est un fervent dfenseur des cryptomonnaies, a laiss sa place  Parag Agrawal en tant que PDG de Twitter pour se consacrer  la gestion de Block, sa socit de blockchain.

L'investisseur saoudien Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, qui estimait que le prix de la transaction n'tait pas suffisant pour que Musk vende ses actions, a dclar que Musk serait un "excellent dirigeant" pour Twitter et a accept d'intgrer sa participation de 1,89 milliard de dollars dans la transaction. Parmi les autres investisseurs, on peut citer la socit de cryptomonnaies Binance, la socit du magnat de l'immobilier new-yorkais Steven Witkoff et DFJ Growth IV Partners, qui a des investissements dans The Boring Company, SpaceX, SolarCity et Tesla. Certains craignent toutefois que ces investisseurs n'influencent grandement sur l'avenir de Twitter.

 Nous esprons pouvoir jouer un rle en rapprochant les mdias sociaux et le Web3 et en largissant l'utilisation et l'adoption des cryptomonnaies et de la technologie blockchain , a dclar Changpeng Zhao, PDG de Binance. Selon d'autres sources, Musk serait galement en pourparlers avec de grandes socits d'investissement et des personnes trs fortunes afin d'obtenir davantage de financement pour son acquisition de Twitter et d'engager moins de sa richesse dans l'opration. Le dpt de la SEC indique que Musk devrait discuter avec Dorsey et les cadres actuels de Twitter afin d'apporter des actions dans le cadre de l'acquisition propose.

Selon les termes de l'accord, Musk devrait payer une indemnit de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars  Twitter s'il se retire, et la socit de mdias sociaux pourrait galement le poursuivre en justice pour conclure l'opration. Par ailleurs, l'acquisition de Twitter par Musk intervient  un moment clef pour l'entreprise. Agrawal a dclar qu'il se concentrerait sur la croissance de la base d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens de Twitter et sur l'apport de nouveaux produits aux clients. Dans son dernier rapport sur les rsultats de l'entreprise, Twitter a dclar avoir atteint 229 millions d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables.

Cela reprsente une augmentation de 15,9 % par rapport  la mme priode l'anne dernire. D'un autre ct, des sources ont rapport que Musk a rcemment men des prsentations devant des investisseurs, o il a donn des projections financires bases sur son analyse de Twitter. Musk aurait dit aux investisseurs qu'il estimait que la marge de bnfice avant intrts, impts, dprciation et amortissement de Twitter tait trop faible et que l'entreprise avait "trop d'ingnieurs qui n'en font pas assez". Musk se serait galement engag  faire de l'entreprise un "aimant  talents".

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suspend l'accord du rachat de Twitter en attendant les dtails sur les faux comptes. Les actions plongent de 18 %, mais le milliardaire assure qu'il est  toujours engag   racheter Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2 % de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social

 ::fleche::  19,42 % des comptes Twitter actifs seraient des faux, soit prs de quatre fois l'estimation de Twitter, selon une analyse de SparkToro et Followerwonk

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dirigera temporairement Twitter aprs son rachat, Jack Dorsey, cofondateur et ancien PDG de Twitter, pourrait financer le rachat par Musk

----------


## Anselme45

La situation n'est pas aussi claire que Twitter veut bien le prsenter.

Cela va simplement se terminer par une procdure judiciaire pour les 10 prochaines annes comme l'affaire Google-Oracle concernant Java.

Musk va pouvoir argumenter qu'il y a eu mensonge sur la marchandise: Si Mme Michu dcide d'acheter une Ferrari au prix d'une Ferrari et qu'au final il s'agit d'une Renault Clio, le vendeur peut bien argumenter que le dlai pour invalider l'achat est dpass et que Mme Michu doit payer le prix de la Ferrari tel que convenu, la vente ne se fera pas!

La vrit est simplement que les dirigeants de Twitter ont t pigs par un mec plus malin qu'eux... C'est le business  l'amricaine!   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Madmac

> Mettons que ce n'tait pas avec Stephen Harper et son charisme de moule que a aurait pu arriver


Harper nous a viter une crise majeure en 2008, en refusant les fusions des banques. Harper tait aussi excitant qu'un comptable, mais lui avait une vritable formation universitaire en conomie. Alors que Trudeau tait prof de thatre  ....

----------


## Madmac

> Cette loi n'est applicable que si le foetus n'est pas viable et que la sant de la mre est en danger, rien  voir donc avec une dcision sous la pression des fministes, c'est bel et bien une dcision mdicale tout  fait lgitime et comprhensible.


Oui dans la majorit des tats, mais pas tous. Mais ils restent que pour la majorit cela se limitait  22  24 mois.  Ce qui est norme et parl de foetus est une aberration. Des prmaturs de 7 mois vont pour la majorit sauvs.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aborti...tates_by_state

----------


## Madmac

> Et justement pour la conso d'essence, en roulant "normalement", c'est  dire en vitant d'acclrer comme un malade  chaque dmarrage pour sauter sur les freins 30 mtres plus loin, elle ne consomme pas beaucoup plus que la FIAT 500 de ma femme.


Mais avec un V8, mme en conduisant normalement la consommation reste lev. Le chassis demande plus de rigidit, donc la voiture est forcment plus lourde.

----------


## AaAaAa

> Harper nous a viter une crise majeure en 2008, en refusant les fusions des banques. Harper tait aussi excitant qu'un comptable, mais lui avait une vritable formation universitaire en conomie. Alors que Trudeau tait prof de thatre  ....


Je suis d'accord, mais on parlait de starification donc Trudeau est exactement diplm pour a.
Et il reste, qu' date, Trudeau n'a pas crer de catastrophes n'en dplaise aux complotistes de ce monde.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk menace de retirer son offre de rachat de Twitter pour  violation  de l'accord,*
*il accuse Twitter de rtention d'informations au sujet des spambots et des faux comptes  * 

*Elon Musk dit que Twitter est en  violation matrielle manifeste  de leur accord d'acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars et qu'il pourrait  rsilier  l'accord suite  la situation. Dans une lettre envoye  Twitter, l'quipe juridique de Musk affirme que Twitter ne lui a pas fourni d'informations sur le problme de spambot du service et qu'il a le droit de recevoir ces informations dans le cadre de l'accord.

En rappelant que l'une de ses priorits clefs serait de supprimer les  spambots  de la plateforme, Musk a dclar dbut mai que l'accord sur Twitter tait suspendu jusqu' ce qu'il reoive plus d'informations sur le nombre de faux comptes prsents sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Les dclarations du PDG de Tesla ont amen certains analystes  penser que le milliardaire pourrait chercher  rengocier ou  abandonner l'accord  la lumire de la baisse du cours de l'action de Tesla et d'une chute plus gnrale des valeurs technologiques. Musk a prcis par la suite qu'il restait attach  l'acquisition, mais est depuis rest silencieux sur le sujet. Mais comme Twitter l'a rappel vendredi, le dlai d'attente ne pouvait durer que 30 jours et ce dernier a expir jeudi soir. Dsormais, la conclusion de l'opration est soumise aux conditions habituelles restantes, notamment l'approbation des actionnaires de Twitter et l'obtention des autorisations rglementaires applicables.* 

Elon Musk a averti lundi qu'il pourrait renoncer  son offre de 44 milliards de dollars pour acqurir Twitter Inc si le rseau de mdias sociaux ne fournissait pas de donnes sur les spams et les faux comptes. Dans une lettre adresse  Twitter, le milliardaire a ritr sa demande de dtails sur les comptes de robots et a dclar qu'il se rservait tous les droits de mettre fin  la fusion, car la socit tait en  violation substantielle manifeste  de ses obligations en ne lui fournissant pas les informations : 

 M. Musk n'est pas d'accord avec les caractrisations de la lettre du 1er juin de Twitter. Twitter a, en effet, refus de fournir les informations que M. Musk a demandes  plusieurs reprises depuis le 9 mai 2022 pour faciliter son valuation des spams et des faux comptes sur la plateforme de l'entreprise. La dernire offre de Twitter de simplement fournir des dtails supplmentaires concernant les propres mthodologies de test de l'entreprise, que ce soit par le biais de documents crits ou d'explications verbales, quivaut  refuser les demandes de donnes de M. Musk. L'effort de Twitter pour le caractriser autrement n'est qu'une tentative d'obscurcir et de confondre le problme. M. Musk a clairement indiqu qu'il ne pensait pas que les mthodologies de test laxistes de l'entreprise taient adquates, il devait donc mener sa propre analyse. Les donnes qu'il a demandes sont ncessaires pour ce faire.

 Comme indiqu, en vertu de divers termes de l'accord de fusion, Twitter est tenu de fournir les donnes et informations demandes par M. Musk dans le cadre de la ralisation de la transaction. L'obligation de Twitter de fournir des informations  M. Musk n'est pas, comme le suggre la lettre de la socit du 1er juin, limite  un "objectif trs prcis : faciliter la clture de la transaction". Au contraire, M. Musk a le droit de rechercher, et Twitter est tenu de fournir, des informations et des donnes pour, entre autres, "toute fin commerciale raisonnable lie  la ralisation de la transaction" (section 6.4). Twitter doit galement fournir une coopration raisonnable dans le cadre des efforts de M. Musk pour obtenir le financement par emprunt ncessaire  la ralisation de la transaction, notamment en fournissant les informations "raisonnablement demandes" par M. Musk (section 6.11). Les demandes de donnes des utilisateurs de M. Musk satisfont non seulement aux deux critres, mais rpondent galement  l'interprtation troite de Twitter de l'accord de fusion, car ces informations sont ncessaires pour faciliter la clture de la transaction.

 En tant que propritaire potentiel de Twitter, M. Musk a clairement droit aux donnes demandes pour lui permettre de prparer la transition de l'activit de Twitter vers sa proprit et de faciliter le financement de sa transaction. Pour faire les deux, il doit avoir une comprhension complte et prcise du cur mme du modle commercial de Twitter : sa base d'utilisateurs actifs. En tout tat de cause, M. Musk n'est pas tenu d'expliquer pourquoi il a demand les donnes ni de se soumettre aux nouvelles conditions que la socit a tent d'imposer  son droit contractuel sur les donnes demandes.  ce stade, M. Musk pense que Twitter refuse de manire transparente de se conformer  ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion, ce qui suscite de nouveaux soupons selon lesquels la socit retient les donnes demandes en raison de l'inquitude de ce que la propre analyse de M. Musk de ces donnes permettra de dcouvrir. 

 Si Twitter est confiant dans ses estimations de spam publies, M. Musk ne comprend pas la rticence de l'entreprise  permettre  M. Musk d'valuer ces estimations de manire indpendante. Comme indiqu dans notre correspondance prcdente, M. Musk se conformera bien sr aux restrictions prvues  la section 6.4, notamment en s'assurant que toute personne examinant les donnes est lie par un accord de non-divulgation, et M. Musk ne conservera ni n'utilisera autrement aucune information sensible sur le plan de la concurrence si la transaction n'est pas ralise.

 Sur la base du comportement de Twitter  ce jour, et de la dernire correspondance de la socit en particulier, M. Musk pense que la socit rsiste activement et contrecarre ses droits  l'information (et les obligations correspondantes de la socit) en vertu de l'accord de fusion. Il s'agit d'une violation manifeste et substantielle des obligations de Twitter en vertu de l'accord de fusion et M. Musk se rserve tous les droits en rsultant, y compris son droit de ne pas raliser la transaction et son droit de rsilier l'accord de fusion .

*L'avis des experts*

Musk a pass des semaines  se plaindre du problme de spam bot sur Twitter dans ce qui semble tre un trange effort pour chapper  un accord qu'il a sign il y a  peine plus d'un mois. Musk avait prcdemment tweet que l'accord tait  en attente  en raison de ses inquitudes concernant la proportion de spambots sur Twitter et a dclar que l'accord  ne peut pas aller de l'avant  tant que Twitter ne prouve pas l'exactitude de son nombre de spams.

Mais ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui que Musk a officiellement menac de se retirer de l'acquisition, la plupart de ses plaintes antrieures ayant t formules dans des tweets et des interviews. L'analyste de Wedbush Securities, Daniel Ives, a crit ce matin que la lettre indique que Musk  cherche  annuler [l'accord] .


 Il est assez vident qu'il a des remords d'acheteur et qu'il essaie n'importe quoi pour obtenir une rduction de prix, et je pense qu'il peut russir , a dclar Dennis Dick, un trader propritaire de Bright Trading LLC.  Vous pouvez le voir  la liquidation des actions des mdias sociaux. Il a d se rendre compte que dans ces conditions il les surpaye tout cela n'est qu'une tactique pour obtenir une rduction de prix .

Le porte-parole de Twitter, Brian Poliakoff, a dclar que la socit cooprait avec Musk et continuerait  partager des informations :  Nous avons l'intention de conclure la transaction et d'appliquer l'accord de fusion au prix et aux conditions convenus , a indiqu Poliakoff dans un communiqu.

Twitter estime que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs quotidiens sont des comptes de spam. Le mois dernier, le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a dclar que la socit avait fourni  Musk une explication sur la faon dont Twitter gnre ses estimations de spam :  Nous avons partag un aperu du processus d'estimation avec Elon il y a une semaine , a crit Agrawal  la mi-mai,  et nous sommes impatients de poursuivre la conversation avec lui, et vous tous .

Ce nouvel pisode dans la saga du rachat de Twitter intervient aprs l'expiration, vendredi, du dlai accord aux autorits amricaines de la concurrence pour lancer un examen approfondi de l'opration.

Pour rpondre  la norme lgale consistant  montrer que Twitter a tromp les investisseurs sur les comptes de spam, il faudrait prouver que la socit a agi de mauvaise foi, ont dclar les experts. Il peut s'agir de documents internes tels que des e-mails ou le tmoignage d'un lanceur d'alerte.

 Cet chec devrait s'lever au niveau de l'ignorance volontaire, pas seulement de la ngligence , a dclar Urska Velikonja, professeur  la facult de droit de l'Universit de Georgetown.

La question des faux comptes et des spams est importante pour les activits de Twitter. Les actions de la socit ont plong en 2018 aprs avoir procd  une purge des comptes automatiss et spam qui a fait chuter ses utilisateurs actifs mensuels de 1 million, alors que les analystes s'attendaient  un gain de 1 million d'utilisateurs.

Robert Frenchman, associ spcialis dans la criminalit en col blanc au sein du cabinet d'avocats Mukasey Frenchman, a dclar qu'il tait possible que la SEC finisse par examiner la question des divulgations de comptes de spam de Twitter compte tenu de l'attention du public qu'elle a attire. Mais il a ajout qu'il ne s'attendait pas  ce que Twitter soit confront  une menace juridique importante.

 Je ne vois pas cela comme quelque chose qui est susceptible de tomber dans la catgorie des informations matriellement trompeuses et je parie que le langage est soigneusement rdig et avec une mthodologie qui n'est peut-tre pas infaillible, mais qui est raisonnable , a dclar Frenchman.

Source : lettre adresse  Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suspend l'accord du rachat de Twitter en attendant les dtails sur les faux comptes. Les actions plongent de 18 %, mais le milliardaire assure qu'il est  toujours engag   racheter Twitter

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Le procureur gnral du Texas ouvre une enqute sur les bots de Twitter,* 
*Twitter a jusqu'au 27 juin pour rpondre  la demande du procureur gnral Paxton*

*Le procureur gnral du Texas, Ken Paxton, a ouvert hier une enqute contre Twitter, affirmant que la socit a sous-dclar ses faux comptes bots et que ces chiffres ont eu un impact ngatif sur les consommateurs et les entreprises. Le bureau de Paxton a dclar que les bots, ou comptes de spam,  gonflent le nombre de followers et la porte, et poussent souvent  des activits trompeuses et ennuyeuses . Le procureur gnral a annonc l'ouverture de cette enqute le jour mme o l'acheteur potentiel de Twitter, le milliardaire Elon Musk, a menac de se retirer de son accord d'achat de la socit, affirmant que celle-ci ne rpondait pas  ses demandes d'informations supplmentaires sur le spam et les faux comptes. Dans les documents rglementaires, Twitter a dclar que moins de 5 % de tous les utilisateurs sont des bots, alors qu'ils pourraient reprsenter jusqu' 20 %, a dclar  Paxton. L'entreprise a jusqu'au 27 juin pour rpondre.* 


Le procureur gnral du Texas, Ken Paxton, a dclar qu'il avait ouvert une enqute sur Twitter, affirmant que la plateforme de mdias sociaux pourrait induire les gens en erreur avec de faux rapports sur ses comptes bots, violant ainsi le Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act. L'enqute de  Paxton exige que Twitter remette des documents relatifs  la manire dont la socit calcule et gre les donnes relatives  ses utilisateurs et  la manire dont ces donnes sont lies  ses activits publicitaires.

*Musk jette encore le doute sur l'accord Twitter*

Dans le contexte actuel de ralentissement du march, Musk s'est plaint  plusieurs reprises que la socit de mdias sociaux l'avait induit en erreur quant au nombre d'utilisateurs non humains sur sa plateforme. Elon Musk, qui aime raliser des sondages pseudo-scientifiques auprs de ses abonns  Twitter, affirme que la mthode utilise par Twitter pour mesurer les bots n'est pas saine. Dans une lettre adresse lundi au directeur juridique de Twitter, Musk a clairement fait part de son intention de se retirer de l'accord ou de le rvaluer.  Il s'agit d'une violation matrielle vidente des obligations de Twitter dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion et Musk se rserve tous les droits qui en dcoulent, y compris son droit de ne pas consommer la transaction et son droit de rsilier l'accord de fusion , a crit son quipe juridique.

La question des bots sur Twitter est donc revenue sur le devant de la scne ces derniers jours aprs que le PDG de Tesla, a accus le gant des mdias sociaux de rsister activement et de contrecarrer ses droits  l'information en ne fournissant pas les calculs justifiant l'estimation interne de la plateforme de mdias sociaux sur le spam et les faux comptes. En avril, Twitter a accept l'offre de 44 milliards de dollars de Musk pour l'acqurir et la rendre prive  54,20 dollars par action. Mais Musk a depuis dclar que l'opration tait temporairement suspendue dans l'attente de dtails tayant les calculs de Twitter selon lesquels les spams et les faux comptes reprsentent moins de 5 % des utilisateurs. 

Les bots sont des comptes automatiss qui peuvent envoyer des tweets, suivre d'autres utilisateurs et aimer ou retweeter des publications. Les bots de spam peuvent tre utiliss pour se livrer  des activits potentiellement trompeuses, nuisibles ou gnantes. Ils peuvent galement tre utiliss pour attirer du trafic vers un site web pour un produit ou un service ou pour diffuser des informations errones et promouvoir des messages politiques. Selon la politique de Twitter, les bots sont autoriss tant que les comptes indiquent qu'ils sont automatiss. Les bots spammeurs ne sont pas autoriss et les utilisateurs sont invits  signaler toute violation de la politique. Il existe des bots sur Twitter qui, par exemple, postent automatiquement lorsqu'un tremblement de terre se produit. 

Le mois dernier, Musk a dclar que son quipe allait procder  son propre chantillonnage alatoire pour calculer le nombre de spams et de faux comptes. Le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a dclar qu'un examen externe pour dterminer le pourcentage serait difficile tant donn le  besoin critique d'utiliser des informations publiques et prives . 

Paxton a dclar que la diffrence entre les affirmations de Twitter, selon lesquelles moins de 5 % des utilisateurs sont des bots, et les projections de Paxton, selon lesquelles ce pourcentage pourrait atteindre 20 %,  affecterait considrablement le cot des transactions des consommateurs et des entreprises du Texas avec Twitter . 

Le bureau de Paxton a mis une demande d'enqute civile (Civil Investigative Demand, CID) afin de dterminer si les rapports de Twitter sur les vrais et les faux utilisateurs sont  faux, trompeurs ou mensongers  au sens de la loi sur les pratiques commerciales trompeuses du Texas. Selon la demande, Twitter serait contraint de remettre des documents sur la faon dont il calcule et gre les donnes des utilisateurs et sur la faon dont ces informations sont lies  la publicit. 

 Les Texans comptent sur les dclarations publiques de Twitter selon lesquelles la quasi-totalit de ses utilisateurs sont des personnes relles. Cela compte non seulement pour les utilisateurs rguliers de Twitter, mais aussi pour les entreprises et les annonceurs texans qui utilisent Twitter pour leur gagne-pain. Si Twitter dforme le nombre de faux comptes pour augmenter ses revenus, il est de mon devoir de protger les Texans , a dclar le procureur gnral Paxton. Paxton fait galement pression sur Twitter et d'autres entreprises de mdias sociaux avec la loi HB 20, qui invite les Texans  poursuivre les plateformes pour leurs pratiques de modration de contenu. La Cour suprme a bloqu la loi le mois dernier aprs qu'une cour d'appel fdrale a mis en pause une injonction temporaire  son encontre.

Source :  Civil Investigative Demand

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suspend l'accord du rachat de Twitter en attendant les dtails sur les faux comptes. Les actions plongent de 18 %, mais le milliardaire assure qu'il est  toujours engag   racheter Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk menace de retirer son offre de rachat de Twitter pour  violation  de l'accord, Il accuse Twitter de rtention d'informations au sujet des spambots et des faux comptes

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suggre de rduire l'offre de rachat de Twitter en prenant en considration la proportion de bots sur la plateforme

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suspend l'accord du rachat de Twitter en attendant les dtails sur les faux comptes. Les actions plongent de 18 %, mais le milliardaire assure qu'il est  toujours engag   racheter Twitter

----------


## Phaeron

Bien que peu intelligent, j'invoque mon droit de rponse...




> Depuis quand la qualit d'un article est juge en fonction de la qualit du mdia ???
> Ce n'est pas parce que je suis d'accord avec un article dans un mdia que je suis d'accord avec tout le mdia.


Mais... Depuis tout le temps ! Vous ne jugerez point de la mme valeur un article provenant de Valeurs Actuelles ou de Mediapart... C'est bien la qualit du media qui oriente votre apprciation(=/ jugement) !




> Vous dites vous-mme qu'il s'agit d'un article traduit, donc *fond indpendamment* du site "entelekheia".
> La seule est unique manire de juger de la qualit d'un article, c'est de regarder les sources ; dans cet article, les sources sont permanentes (un article aussi sourc est rare), est de nombreuses sources sont de qualit.


Ce que je reproche, c'est les rinterprtation futiles de Mme AUTEY-ROUSSEL, pas les propos de Mme MORNINGSTAR.





> C'est faux, l'autrice de cette article n'est pas Mme Autey-Roussel, mais Cory Morningstar.
> https://twitter.com/elleprovocateur
> https://orgrad.wordpress.com/2020/12...-dictatorship/
> https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Cory_Morningstar


Dsol de jouer sur les mots, mais l'autrice de cet article, paru sur entelekheia est Mme AUTEY-ROUSSEL. L'article sourc est bien rdig par Mme MORNINGSTAR, je vous l'accorde.






> C'est peut-tre vrai, mais le problme, c'est que je n'ai jamais cit entelekheia ;


Euh... on a bien lu le mme message que je cite dans ma prcdente rponse qui vous tait adresse ?





> j'ai cit un article paru dans wrong kind of green traduit en franais dans entelekheia. Et comme je vous vois dj venir, cela ne signifie pas que je suis d'accord avec toute les ides et opinion prsentes sur wrong kind of green.
> 
> Enfin, cet article n'est pas climatosceptique, il ne remet pas en question les conclusions du GIEC. Il dnonce la rcupration politique du sujet, et l'hypocrisie des politiciens du parti dmocrate (qui ne sont en fait pas plus cologistes que les rpublicains).


Sur ce point, je vous l'accorde.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Bien que peu intelligent, j'invoque mon droit de rponse...


Je n'ai jamais cherch  remettre en question un droit de rponse, encore moins dans un dbat  :;):  Quant  lintelligence, je ne juge pas les gens de cette manire, et je n'ai jamais remarqu de diffrence significative dans les messages en fonction d'une "_intelligence/non-intelligence_" de la personne derrire (sauf peut-tre dans les cas de Fleur en plastique ou Chemourousoujado).




> Mais... Depuis tout le temps ! Vous ne jugerez point de la mme valeur un article provenant de Valeurs Actuelles ou de Mediapart... C'est bien la qualit du media qui oriente votre apprciation(=/ jugement) !


Vous avez raison, mais c'est un paramtre parmi d'autres. Je trouve rducteur de juger un article uniquement sous le prisme du mdia qui l'hberge. Surtout qu'il s'agit d'une traduction.




> Ce que je reproche, c'est les rinterprtation futiles de Mme AUTEY-ROUSSEL, pas les propos de Mme MORNINGSTAR.
> 
> Dsol de jouer sur les mots, mais l'autrice de cet article, paru sur entelekheia est Mme AUTEY-ROUSSEL. L'article sourc est bien rdig par Mme MORNINGSTAR, je vous l'accorde.


Il ne me semble pas que les rinterprtations ait beaucoup influ sur l'article source (je me trompe peut-tre). Voici l'original : https://www.wrongkindofgreen.org/201...trial-complex/




> Euh... on a bien lu le mme message que je cite dans ma prcdente rponse qui vous tait adresse ?


Dsol, je voulais dire que je n'ai pas cit un article original, mais un article traduit, et donc que je considre que la citation de Mme AUTEY-ROUSSEL est acceptable dans ce contexte.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> je n'ai jamais remarqu de diffrence significative dans les messages en fonction d'une "_intelligence/non-intelligence_" de la personne derrire (sauf peut-tre dans les cas de Fleur en plastique ou Chemourousoujado).


Je suis sincrement outre. Es-tu en train de me dire que mon intelligence laisse  dsirer ? Pour information, ce n'est pas parce que je ne me conforme pas  ton avis, ou  un avis en apparence dominant, que cela fait de moi quelqu'un de bte. Peut-tre qu'au contraire, je ne souhaite pas faire un jugement  l'emporte-pice, mais qu'au contraire je cherche  rflchir et  voir le bien dans le mal et vice-versa.

Au niveau de l'lvation sociale apporte par l'iPhone, j'assume totalement. Le logo Apple brillant sur la coque arrire a toujours son effet sur les gens qui verdissent de jalousie en voyant mon terminal dernier cri par comparaison avec leur ridicule Oppo. Mme les coques pour iPhone souvent laissent un trou pour rendre la marque bien visible afin de pouvoir ainsi montrer son niveau suprieur spirituel.

Pour Elon, il a voulu acheter Twitter sur un coup de tte, parce que quelqu'un a twitt comme quoi il devait acheter Twitter du coup il s'est dit qu'il allait le faire puisque son meilleur ami qu'il venait de rencontrer lui a dit de le faire. Et l il se rend compte  quel point c'est une mauvaise affaire et cherche  se dptrer de ce merdier. Tu m'tonnes, quand tu as Tesla et SpaceX, acqurir une socit base sur du vent comme Twitter c'est vraiment montrer des signes prcoces de dmence.

Personnellement, peu me chaut de savoir si Elon achte Twitter ou pas. Twitter devrait disparatre ; cela devrait monter le niveau d'intelligence gnral de la population.

----------


## fredinkan

> Personnellement, peu me chaut de savoir si Elon achte Twitter ou pas. Twitter devrait disparatre ; cela devrait monter le niveau d'intelligence gnral de la population.


Malheureusement a n'est pas dans ce sens que a se fera.
Tu auras au contraire le niveau d'autres plateformes qui baissera (si c'est encore possible ceci dit .....)

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Je suis sincrement outre. Es-tu en train de me dire que mon intelligence laisse  dsirer ?


On essayer la diplomatie pour viter que cela ne parte au quart de tour  :;): 




> Pour information, ce n'est pas parce que je ne me conforme pas  ton avis, ou  un avis en apparence dominant, que cela fait de moi quelqu'un de bte. Peut-tre qu'au contraire, je ne souhaite pas faire un jugement  l'emporte-pice, mais qu'au contraire je cherche  rflchir et  voir le bien dans le mal et vice-versa.
> 
> Tu m'tonnes, quand tu as Tesla et SpaceX, acqurir une socit base sur du vent comme Twitter c'est vraiment montrer des signes prcoces de dmence.
> 
> Personnellement, peu me chaut de savoir si Elon achte Twitter ou pas. Twitter devrait disparatre ; cela devrait monter le niveau d'intelligence gnral de la population.


Justement 2 choses :

1) Elon Musk a le syndrome d'Asperger . La vision et le fonctionnement "logique" dont il voit les choses diffre des neurotypiques . Pour le quidam moyen qui n'a jamais entendu parl du sujet . Elon Musk = dcal et perch . C'est un peu rducteur d'en arriver l et dommageable . 

Donc pour rsumer dans l'ensemble , c'est tenter de composer avec des opinions qui ne sont pas les notre ^^ Tout n'est pas binaires comme mode de pense.

2) Peut tre que justement , sur developpez.com il y a aussi peut tre des personnes neuro-atypique qui nous lisent / ragissent . D'ou une diversit des commentaires , voir parfois des particularismes ici et l dans les opinions , et des incomprhensions qu'on peut avoir entre nous . 

Le dbat peut tre continu ici : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...euro-atypique/ .

----------


## totozor

> 1) Elon Musk a le syndrome d'Asperger . La vision et le fonctionnement "logique" dont il voit les choses diffre des neurotypiques . Pour le quidam moyen qui n'a jamais entendu parl du sujet . Elon Musk = dcal et perch . C'est un peu rducteur d'en arriver l et dommageable .


Je trouve autant rducteur d'invoquer sa neuroatypie.
Il est probablement devenu milliardaire en s'engageant dans des voies que personnes n'aurait envisag ou des voies o personne n'aurait vu s'engager.
Il a eu un coup de gnie en lanant SpaceX, tout le monde s'est moqu de lui  l'poque (moi y compris), il nous a tous montr  quel point nous avions tord.
Mais ce n'est pas parce que tu as eu 1, 2, 3 voir 100 coups de gnie que tu en est un.
Aujourd'hui il joue  un jeu de socit o les autres sont des pions. Quand il veut il replie le plateau et reprend sa vie.
Il joue avec nous en lanant un systme de conduite automatique qui rentre dans un camion, un avion ou des vhicules de scurit.
Il joue avec nous en lanant des tweets sur un coup de tte pour impacter les cours de la bourse, pousser une entreprise  faire ci ou a, pour se lancer dans le rachat d'une entreprise qui ne va pas dans la direction qui lui va.

Il a un problme simple : Il est dconnect de la ralit et il ne subit aucune consquence de ses actes. Rien  voir avec sa neuroatypie.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter envisagerait de donner  Musk l'accs  firehose  complet aux donnes utilisateurs qu'il a exig,*
*aprs qu'Elon Musk a menac de mettre un terme  l'accord de rachat de l'entreprise * 

*Twitter prvoit dsormais de se conformer  la demande d'Elon Musk pour les donnes des utilisateurs qui, selon lui, sont ncessaires pour dterminer si les estimations de spam de l'entreprise sont exactes, a rapport mercredi le Washington Post.  Aprs une impasse de plusieurs semaines, le conseil d'administration de Twitter prvoit de se conformer aux demandes d'Elon Musk en matire de donnes internes en offrant l'accs  son "firehose" complet, le flux massif de donnes comprenant plus de 500 millions de tweets publis chaque jour, selon une personne familire avec la pense de l'entreprise, qui a parl sous couvert d'anonymat pour dcrire l'tat des ngociations , a crit le Post.*

Elon Musk a averti lundi qu'il pourrait renoncer  son offre de 44 milliards de dollars pour acqurir Twitter Inc si le rseau de mdias sociaux ne fournissait pas de donnes sur les spams et les faux comptes. Dans une lettre adresse  Twitter, le milliardaire a ritr sa demande de dtails sur les comptes de robots et a dclar qu'il se rservait tous les droits de mettre fin  la fusion, car la socit tait en  violation substantielle manifeste  de ses obligations en ne lui fournissant pas les informations :

 M. Musk n'est pas d'accord avec les caractrisations de la lettre du 1er juin de Twitter. Twitter a, en effet, refus de fournir les informations que M. Musk a demandes  plusieurs reprises depuis le 9 mai 2022 pour faciliter son valuation des spams et des faux comptes sur la plateforme de l'entreprise. La dernire offre de Twitter de simplement fournir des dtails supplmentaires concernant les propres mthodologies de test de l'entreprise, que ce soit par le biais de documents crits ou d'explications verbales, quivaut  refuser les demandes de donnes de M. Musk. L'effort de Twitter pour le caractriser autrement n'est qu'une tentative d'obscurcir et de confondre le problme. M. Musk a clairement indiqu qu'il ne pensait pas que les mthodologies de test laxistes de l'entreprise taient adquates, il devait donc mener sa propre analyse. Les donnes qu'il a demandes sont ncessaires pour ce faire.

 Comme indiqu, en vertu de divers termes de l'accord de fusion, Twitter est tenu de fournir les donnes et informations demandes par M. Musk dans le cadre de la ralisation de la transaction. L'obligation de Twitter de fournir des informations  M. Musk n'est pas, comme le suggre la lettre de la socit du 1er juin, limite  un "objectif trs prcis : faciliter la clture de la transaction". Au contraire, M. Musk a le droit de rechercher, et Twitter est tenu de fournir, des informations et des donnes pour, entre autres, "toute fin commerciale raisonnable lie  la ralisation de la transaction" (section 6.4). Twitter doit galement fournir une coopration raisonnable dans le cadre des efforts de M. Musk pour obtenir le financement par emprunt ncessaire  la ralisation de la transaction, notamment en fournissant les informations "raisonnablement demandes" par M. Musk (section 6.11). Les demandes de donnes des utilisateurs de M. Musk satisfont non seulement aux deux critres, mais rpondent galement  l'interprtation troite de Twitter de l'accord de fusion, car ces informations sont ncessaires pour faciliter la clture de la transaction.

 En tant que propritaire potentiel de Twitter, M. Musk a clairement droit aux donnes demandes pour lui permettre de prparer la transition de l'activit de Twitter vers sa proprit et de faciliter le financement de sa transaction. Pour faire les deux, il doit avoir une comprhension complte et prcise du cur mme du modle commercial de Twitter : sa base d'utilisateurs actifs. En tout tat de cause, M. Musk n'est pas tenu d'expliquer pourquoi il a demand les donnes ni de se soumettre aux nouvelles conditions que la socit a tent d'imposer  son droit contractuel sur les donnes demandes.  ce stade, M. Musk pense que Twitter refuse de manire transparente de se conformer  ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion, ce qui suscite de nouveaux soupons selon lesquels la socit retient les donnes demandes en raison de l'inquitude de ce que la propre analyse de M. Musk de ces donnes permettra de dcouvrir.

 Si Twitter est confiant dans ses estimations de spam publies, M. Musk ne comprend pas la rticence de l'entreprise  permettre  M. Musk d'valuer ces estimations de manire indpendante. Comme indiqu dans notre correspondance prcdente, M. Musk se conformera bien sr aux restrictions prvues  la section 6.4, notamment en s'assurant que toute personne examinant les donnes est lie par un accord de non-divulgation, et M. Musk ne conservera ni n'utilisera autrement aucune information sensible sur le plan de la concurrence si la transaction n'est pas ralise.

 Sur la base du comportement de Twitter  ce jour, et de la dernire correspondance de la socit en particulier, M. Musk pense que la socit rsiste activement et contrecarre ses droits  l'information (et les obligations correspondantes de la socit) en vertu de l'accord de fusion. Il s'agit d'une violation manifeste et substantielle des obligations de Twitter en vertu de l'accord de fusion et M. Musk se rserve tous les droits en rsultant, y compris son droit de ne pas raliser la transaction et son droit de rsilier l'accord de fusion .


*Twitter en passe de courber l'chine*

Aprs une impasse de plusieurs semaines, le conseil d'administration de Twitter prvoit de se conformer aux demandes d'Elon Musk en matire de donnes internes en offrant l'accs  son  firehose  complet. 

Le Firehose Twitter est un accs technique aux plus de 500 millions de tweets publis quotidiennement sur Twitter. Cet accs technique tait initialement rserv  quelques trs rares acteurs qui revendaient les donnes aux prestataires et plateformes de social media intelligence sous un accord de licence avec Twitter. Ces acteurs bnficiant du Firehose pouvaient se connecter directement et sans restrictions de volumes aux bases de donnes de Twitter. Le Firehose tait la seule faon de se connecter  l'intgralit des Tweets publis. Twitter a mis fin  ces accords et a coup le Firehose ou tout au moins en a rserv l'accs  GNIP qu'il a rachet. L'accs aux donnes ncessaires pour des dispositifs de veille et d'analyse d'envergure sur Twitter se fait maintenant directement auprs de Twitter via ses offres d'API ou par GNIP lorsque les volumes sont plus importants.

Cette dcision vise  mettre fin  une impasse avec le milliardaire, qui a menac de se retirer de son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter Twitter  moins que la socit ne donne accs aux donnes qui, selon lui, sont ncessaires pour valuer le nombre de faux utilisateurs sur la plateforme.

L'information pourrait tre fournie ds cette semaine, a indiqu l'informateur du Washington Post. Actuellement, une vingtaine d'entreprises paient pour accder au trsor, qui comprend non seulement un enregistrement en temps rel des tweets, mais aussi les appareils  partir desquels ils tweetent, ainsi que des informations sur les comptes qui tweetent.

Twitter a refus de commenter le rapport du Post lorsqu'il a t contact, mais a rappel sa dclaration de lundi selon laquelle  Twitter a et continuera de partager en coopration des informations avec M. Musk pour raliser la transaction conformment aux termes de l'accord de fusion .

Si Twitter venait  fournir  Musk les donnes demandes, cela pourrait tre mauvais pour le milliardaire si son vritable objectif est de sortir de l'accord d'achat de 44 milliards de dollars. Cela saperait l'affirmation de Musk selon laquelle Twitter a viol l'accord de fusion, et Twitter semble convaincu que son estimation est exacte.

L'offre de Musk d'acheter Twitter renonait  la  diligence raisonnable commerciale , mais il estime que Twitter doit fournir les donnes demandes en raison d'une clause de l'accord de fusion qui stipule qu'il a droit  des informations  pour toute fin commerciale raisonnable lie  la ralisation de la transaction .

La lettre de Musk affirme qu'il a le  droit de rsilier l'accord de fusion  si Twitter ne s'y conforme pas. La lettre indique galement que Musk a besoin d'une  comprhension complte et prcise du cur mme du modle commercial de Twitter - sa base d'utilisateurs actifs  afin d'obtenir un financement et de se prparer  la transition de proprit.

*Comment Twitter value-t-il le spam*

Twitter estime que moins de 5 % des utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) sont des spams ou des faux. Selon la dfinition de Twitter, il s'agit du nombre de personnes qui utilisent le site chaque jour et peuvent voir des publicits, et les utilisateurs sont considrs comme  actifs , qu'ils publient leurs propres tweets ou s'ils consultent simplement les tweets d'autres personnes.

Musk a affirm  plusieurs reprises que l'estimation de Twitter tait fausse, mais ses affirmations selon lesquelles le pourcentage rel est plus lev sont bases sur diffrents types de calculs, tels que le nombre de bots parmi tous les comptes Twitter (actifs ou non) ou le nombre de bots parmi les comptes qui publient des tweets tous les jours. Le procureur gnral du Texas, Ken Paxton, est entr dans la mle lundi, faisant cho aux plaintes de Musk et exigeant que Twitter fournisse les donnes sur les faux comptes.

Le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a crit dans un fil de discussion le 16 mai que l'estimation du spam est effectue tous les trimestres et  est base sur plusieurs examens humains (rpliqus) de milliers de comptes, qui sont chantillonns au hasard, de manire cohrente au fil du temps,  partir de *comptes que nous pouvons inclure dans la catgorie mDAU* .

Chaque avis est  bas sur les rgles de Twitter qui dfinissent le spam et la manipulation de la plateforme, et utilise  la fois des donnes publiques et prives (par exemple, adresse IP, numro de tlphone, golocalisation, signatures client/navigateur, ce que fait le compte lorsqu'il est actif...) pour prendre une dcision sur chaque compte , a expliqu Agrawal. Twitter effectue cet examen trimestriel depuis des annes, et  les estimations internes relles pour les quatre derniers trimestres taient toutes bien infrieures  5 %, sur la base de la mthodologie dcrite ci-dessus , a crit Agrawal.  Les marges d'erreur sur nos estimations nous donnent confiance dans nos dclarations publiques chaque trimestre .

*Un vote des actionnaires prvu en juillet ou aot*

Comme l'a not le Washington Post,  les dirigeants de Twitter sont sceptiques quant  la capacit de Musk  utiliser le Firehorse pour trouver des informations non dtectes auparavant : le flux de donnes est disponible depuis des annes pour les entreprises qui paient Twitter pour pouvoir l'analyser afin de trouver des modles et des ides dans la conversation quotidienne. Au mme titre que certains analystes et initis de la Silicon Valley, elles disent que Musk utilise les demandes de donnes comme prtexte pour se retirer de l'accord ou pour ngocier un prix infrieur. 

Pendant ce temps,  les efforts de Musk pour organiser un nouveau financement qui limitera sa contribution en espces  son acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars de Twitter ont t suspendus en raison de l'incertitude entourant l'accord , a rapport Reuters mardi. Twitter se prpare  aller de l'avant avec l'achat et a dclar mercredi au personnel qu'un vote des actionnaires sur la vente  Musk aurait lieu fin juillet ou dbut aot.

 Nous pensons que cet accord est dans le meilleur intrt de tous les actionnaires. Nous avons l'intention de conclure la transaction et d'appliquer l'accord de fusion au prix et aux conditions convenus , a dclar Twitter dans son communiqu lundi.

Source : Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait que Twitter se dcide enfin  partager ses donnes avec Elon Musk ? Cette information vous semble-t-elle crdible ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous, comme les membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter, qu'il s'agit d'une stratgie de Musk pour sortir par la petite porte ?

----------


## Jules34

> *Twitter envisagerait de donner  Musk l'accs  firehose  complet aux donnes utilisateurs qu'il a exig,*
> *aprs qu'Elon Musk a menac de mettre un terme  l'accord de rachat de l'entreprise * 
> 
> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Que pensez-vous du fait que Twitter se dcide enfin  partager ses donnes avec Elon Musk ? Cette information vous semble-t-elle crdible ?


Je ne sais pas trop, j'aurais aim qu'ils ferment la porte  Musk, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il se sentent obligs de lui ouvrir la porte pour venir fouiner la dedans.




> Pensez-vous, comme les membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter, qu'il s'agit d'une stratgie de Musk pour sortir par la petite porte ?


J'espre ! Car Musk reste un libertarien avant tout, un drle d'oiseau qui hait l'tat tel que moi je l'adore (celui qui empche qu'on vende de l'insuline  200 la dose vous savez, celui qui vous protge quand votre patron vous met  la porte ou quand Monsanto vous dit qu'aprs de longue tude, les tomates aux pesticides sont meilleures que les tomates bio). Et les libertariens, ou les trumpiste en tout genre, HAISSENT twitter au moins autant que l'impt sur le revenu depuis leurs coups d'tat rat et le ban de Donaldos (sans compter l'epic fail de son propre rseau social), pris comme une insulte. Depuis le sige de twitter est vu comme un nid  activiste gauchiste  brler au plus vite. Alors  quoi joue rellement Elon Musk ?

Hier j'ai appris un truc sur les USA, pays "dmocratique" qui ne cesse de m'merveiller : saviez vous que dans certains tats la fiscalit des jeux de hasards est plus lucrative que celle de l'impt sur les socits ? Autrement dit que la taxe sur l'espoir est plus forte que celle sur les bnfices des socits ? Je cherche le lien mais a en dit long...

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je suis sincrement outre. Es-tu en train de me dire que mon intelligence laisse  dsirer ? Pour information, ce n'est pas parce que je ne me conforme pas  ton avis, ou  un avis en apparence dominant, que cela fait de moi quelqu'un de bte. Peut-tre qu'au contraire, je ne souhaite pas faire un jugement  l'emporte-pice, mais qu'au contraire je cherche  rflchir et  voir le bien dans le mal et vice-versa.


Je m'excuse pour lallusion en question. Je me suis laiss emporter, car j'ai moi aussi t outr par cette phrase :




> Honteux ! Entre l'avortement, les armes, et le fait de porter Trump comme le messie, lui et tous les rpublicains mriteraient d'tre fusills, de subir un avortement  la tenaille chauffe  blanc et d'aller en taule pour ce qui s'est pass au Capitole.


Il sagit clairement d'un *appel  la haine et violence* envers de nombreuses personnes (le moindre lus rpublicain au tats-Unis, voir tout leur lecteurs, c'est  dire la moiti de la population amricaine). J'avoue que j'ai hsit  signal votre message. Je ne suis pourtant pas pro-rpublicain.
Donc quant vous me dite : "_Pour information, ce n'est pas parce que je ne me conforme pas  ton avis, ou  un avis en apparence dominant, que cela fait de moi quelqu'un de bte"_ ce n'est pas pour cela que je me suis emport, mais c'est  cause du message haineux que vous avez crit. 

De plus (mais cela est une opinion personnelle) je considre qu'tre contre l'avortement est moins grave que d'tre pour l'exploitation du corps des femmes (c'est--dire la GPA), et que provoquer indirectement une meute est moins grave que de geler des comptes bancaires en instaurant un "tat d'urgence", ce qui est une mthode digne des pires dictateurs (cf Trudeau).




> Au niveau de l'lvation sociale apporte par l'iPhone, j'assume totalement. Le logo Apple brillant sur la coque arrire a toujours son effet sur les gens qui verdissent de jalousie en voyant mon terminal dernier cri par comparaison avec leur ridicule Oppo. Mme les coques pour iPhone souvent laissent un trou pour rendre la marque bien visible afin de pouvoir ainsi montrer son niveau suprieur spirituel.


Tant mieux pour vous si vous assumez. Je pense que l'on n'a pas la mme conception des choses niveau smartphone. Ce qui m'intresse dans un smartphone, c'est qu'il fonctionne correctement. Personnellement, je ne suis pas jaloux des propritaires d'iPhone. Je me demande plutt comment ils arrivent  supporter un appareil avec un systme d'exploitation aussi brid.

Je vous conseille cependant de prendre du recul vis  vis du consumrisme :
http://www.casseursdepub.org/index.php?menu=doc










> Pour Elon, il a voulu acheter Twitter sur un coup de tte, parce que quelqu'un a twitt comme quoi il devait acheter Twitter du coup il s'est dit qu'il allait le faire puisque son meilleur ami qu'il venait de rencontrer lui a dit de le faire. Et l il se rend compte  quel point c'est une mauvaise affaire et cherche  se dptrer de ce merdier. Tu m'tonnes, quand tu as Tesla et SpaceX, acqurir une socit base sur du vent comme Twitter c'est vraiment montrer des signes prcoces de dmence.
> 
> Personnellement, peu me chaut de savoir si Elon achte Twitter ou pas. Twitter devrait disparatre ; cela devrait monter le niveau d'intelligence gnral de la population.


Je pense que Musk savait trs bien ce dans quoi il sengageait avec Twitter, je ne pense pas que se .
Cependant, je n'ai pas de compte Twitter, car je refuse ce genre de rseau centralis. Que Musk achte Twitter ou pas, cela ne changera pas ma vie.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je ne sais pas trop, j'aurais aim qu'ils ferment la porte  Musk, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il se sentent obligs de lui ouvrir la porte pour venir fouiner la dedans.
> 
> J'espre ! Car Musk reste un libertarien avant tout, un drle d'oiseau qui hait l'tat tel que moi je l'adore (celui qui empche qu'on vende de l'insuline  200 la dose vous savez, celui qui vous protge quand votre patron vous met  la porte ou quand Monsanto vous dit qu'aprs de longue tude, les tomates aux pesticides sont meilleures que les tomates bio). Et les libertariens, ou les trumpiste en tout genre, HAISSENT twitter au moins autant que l'impt sur le revenu depuis leurs coups d'tat rat et le ban de Donaldos (sans compter l'epic fail de son propre rseau social), pris comme une insulte. Depuis le sige de twitter est vu comme un nid  activiste gauchiste  brler au plus vite. Alors  quoi joue rellement Elon Musk ?


Je suis d'accord concernant les libertariens/trumpistes, mais je pense malheureusement que la gauche amricaine ne vaut pas mieux, mais est trs dou pour faire croire  une conscience sociale/cologiste qui nexiste pas.
Il nexiste plus depuis longtemps de gauche aux tats-Unis (je ne sais mme pas sil en a dj exist une).

----------


## Madmac

> Je suis d'accord, mais on parlait de starification donc Trudeau est exactement diplm pour a.
> Et il reste, qu' date, Trudeau n'a pas crer de catastrophes n'en dplaise aux complotistes de ce monde.


T'es srieux? Tu crois qu'empcher la libre circulation du camionnage ne nuit pas normement  l'conomie du Canada? Les Amricains ont mit le Chili sur les genoux en trafiquant le camionnage.

Et des gens sont mort parce que ce crtin interdit toujours l'ivermectine et l'hydraxochloriquine. Le vaccin a tu plus d'enfants que le Covid. Ce n'est pas rien.
https://www.lapresse.ca/actualites/n...qu-en-2019.php

----------


## edgarjacobs

Mais pourquoi toujours ce besoin de tricher ? Pour le pognon ? Minable !

----------


## Madmac

> Mais pourquoi toujours ce besoin de tricher ? Pour le pognon ? Minable !


Non, ici c'est pour le contrle des populations.

----------


## Spysy

C'est la premire fois que je visite ici. J'ai trouv un nombre consquent de choses intressantes. Continuez comme a.

----------


## escartefigue

> Et des gens sont mort parce que ce crtin interdit toujours l'ivermectine et l'hydraxochloriquine. Le vaccin a tu plus d'enfants que le Covid. Ce n'est pas rien.
> https://www.lapresse.ca/actualites/n...qu-en-2019.php


Et pan ! Encore en flagrant dlit de mensonge. C'est routinier chez vous.
D'ailleurs ce n'est absolument pas ce que dit l'article dont vous communiquez le lien, l'article ne parle mme pas du vaccin, il mentionne l'augmentation du nombre de morts  cause de la pandmie de COVID. Il ne parle pas non plus de l'ivermectine ni de l'hydraxochloriquine.

Quant  la rumeur selon laquelle le vaccin anti-COVID aurait tu des enfants, elle est dbunk un peu partout sur le web, par exemple ICI

----------


## Madmac

> Et pan ! Encore en flagrant dlit de mensonge. C'est routinier chez vous.
> D'ailleurs ce n'est absolument pas ce que dit l'article dont vous communiquez le lien, l'article ne parle mme pas du vaccin, il mentionne l'augmentation du nombre de morts  cause de la pandmie de COVID. Il ne parle pas non plus de l'ivermectine ni de l'hydraxochloriquine.
> 
> Quant  la rumeur selon laquelle le vaccin anti-COVID aurait tu des enfants, elle est dbunk un peu partout sur le web, par exemple ICI


Le traitement de Covid avec  l'ivermectine ni de l'hydraxochloriquine est toujours interdita au Canada.

Bien sr qui sont "debunker" par les mme types de professionnels qui disaient qu'il n'y avait aucun lien entre le cancer et la cigarette.

En ralit, ils ne font que cacher ce phnomne sous le terme de ""Syndrome de la mort subite de l'adulte""






L'article de rfrence: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nly-dying.html

Des jeunes en parfaites sant meurent de crises cardiaques, mais si vous trouvez cela trange vous tes un conspirationniste.

De la mme faon que les mdia occultent la vaccination de justin bieber, qu'il avait reu la veille avant sa paralysie faciale.



Le fond du problme est que les gens qui insultaient les gens qui fesaient des mis en garde ont du mal  admettre qu'ils se sont mit le doigt dans  l'oeil jusqu'au coude.

----------


## Uther

> Le traitement de Covid avec l'ivermectine ni de l'hydraxochloriquine est toujours interdita au Canada.


Pour la simple raison qu'aucune tude ralise dans des conditions srieuses n'a montr leur efficacit, contrairement  la vaccination, mais on tourne en rond.




> En ralit, ils ne font que cacher ce phnomne sous le terme de ""Syndrome de la mort subite de l'adulte""


Non c'est vous qui cachez l'inexistence de problme grave sur les vaccins derrire des maladies qui ont toujours exist, et vous faites varier votre discours au fur et  mesure que l'on vous dbunke plutt que d'essayer de remettre en cause votre thorie, c'est assez lassant. Aprs les crises cardiaques, et la baisse de l'immunit, maintenant c'est la mort subite et la paralysie faciale, en attendant probablement le cancer et le sida. Dans tous les cas, le point commun entre toutes vos thories, c'est que a ne repose sur aucune tude srieuse juste des rapprochement hasardeux ou des cas particuliers dont on ne peut rien tirer de gnralisable. 




> L'article de rfrence: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nly-dying.html
> Des jeunes en parfaites sant meurent de crises cardiaques, mais si vous trouvez cela trange vous tes un conspirationniste.


Rien dans cet article n'indique que le vaccin du covid est srieusement suspect d'impacter les morts subites. Comme d'habitude vos source sont douteuses voire carrment  cot de la plaque, donc si vous n'tes pas complotiste, il reste lalternative que vous soyez une personne qui manque cruellement de culture et qui vient de dcouvrir l'existence du syndrome de mort subite de l'adulte et du Zona, qui ne sont pourtant pas apparus avec le Covid. 
Et vu l'acharnement que vous mettez  tout dtourner sur le sujet, en ressortant toujours plus de vidos douteuses et en ignorant soigneusement les faits qui vous contredisent, il est difficile de vous accorder encore le bnfice du doute quant a votre bonne foi.




> Le fond du problme est que les gens qui insultaient les gens qui fesaient des mis en garde ont du mal  admettre qu'ils se sont mit le doigt dans  l'oeil jusqu'au coude.


Je suis tout a fait ouvert a ce qu'on me prouve qu'il y a un problme avec le vaccin, mais ce n'est certainement les vidos risibles que vous apportez sur ce forum qui vont me faire changer d'avis.

----------


## escartefigue

> Des jeunes en parfaites sant meurent de crises cardiaques, mais si vous trouvez cela trange vous tes un conspirationniste.


C'est pire que a : une tude scientifique (publie dans Mickey magasine) prouve que 100% des personnes vaccines meurent un jour ou l'autre, incroyable non ?





> Le fond du problme est que les gens qui insultaient les gens qui *fesaient* des mis en garde ont du mal  admettre qu'ils se sont mit le doigt dans  l'oeil jusqu'au coude.


Tant que c'est dans l'oeil  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Phaeron

> De la mme faon que les mdia occultent la vaccination de justin bieber, qu'il avait reu la veille avant sa paralysie faciale.


Coucou le caribou, ce que votre star nationale a contract, c'est un Zona ! c'est le mme virus que la varicelle  :;): 
Ce virus n'a pas attendu une petite injection de vaccin pour se dclencher sur la population mondiale hein... a fait quand mme quelques annes que nos petits bambins passent par l'tape cruciale des petits boutons qui grattent partout sur le corps !

Et comme on dit, en France "Vaut mieux l'attraper en tant gosse(on parle du gosse franais hein) qu'en tant adulte, car c'est pas la mme gravit !"
(ps : son Zona s'est install sur un des principaux nerfs faciaux... ce qui implique ce qui est arriv. Il a totalement pu(et dt) l'attraper simplement aprs... un coup de fatigue ! oui oui !)

----------


## totozor

> De la mme faon que les mdia occultent la vaccination de justin bieber, qu'il avait reu la veille avant sa paralysie faciale.


Mon cousin s'est cass l'orteil 2 jours aprs sa vaccination. Ceci n'a videmment aucun rapport avec le fait qu'il a shoot dans un mur!
Ce vaccin est vraiment dangereux quand mme, casser un orteil (et je ne parle pas de ceux qui nous cassent les pieds  cause de lui...)

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour ami du plat pays, 




> Mon cousin s'est cass l'orteil 2 jours aprs sa vaccination. Ceci n'a videmment aucun rapport avec le fait qu'il a shoot dans un mur!
> Ce vaccin est vraiment dangereux quand mme, casser un orteil (et je ne parle pas de ceux qui nous cassent les pieds  cause de lui...)


Joli satire  ::aie::   ::ptdr::

----------


## totozor

> Bonjour ami du plat pays, 
> Joli satire


Bonjour cher compatriote.

Je penses que de temps en temps il faut rendre les choses explicites et donner un exemple absurde n'est pas le moyen le plus lgant mais il reste efficace.

Mais ce genre d'argument est du niveau des complotistes des 2000's.

Je passe une grande partie de mon temps de travail  traiter des donnes (que je ne comprends pas toujours), sur base de *corrlations* j'en tire des *hypothses*.
Hypothses que je dois faire confirmer par des *experts* ou des *connaisseurs + expriences*.
Je ne *partage jamais* ces hypothses en dehors d'un cercle ferm sans avoir eu *confirmation*. Parce qu'une fois partage elle devient une ralit pour certains.
Il est extrmement facile de mettre un rapport cause-consquences entre deux vnements quand on y connait rien. Ce rapport est dj pas si courant que a (il y a bien souvent un autre facteur qui impacte les deux).
Si ce rapport s'avre exact on a encore une chance sur deux de se tromper de sens.
*Bref, quand on analyse des donnes* d'un domaine qui n'est pas le notre, *par dfaut on a tort* (bisou les politiques  ::zoubi:: )

Alors quand on sort un cas isol parmi des milliers (combien de Tweetos ont annonc leur vaccination? Combien ont t atteint d'un paralysie les jours qui suivent?) on a aucune chance d'avoir raison.
Par contre on a toutes ces chances de convaincre l'un ou l'autre.

Et je dis a mais une grande partie de mes interventions sur ce forum ont bass sur des expriences personnelles. J'essaye juste d'viter d'en faire des vrits gnrales. Et les contre-exemples et contradictions me permettent de challenger ou d'tendre ma connaissance.

----------


## sanderbe

Cher compatriote  ::D:  ,




> Bonjour cher compatriote.
> 
> Je penses que de temps en temps il faut rendre les choses explicites et donner un exemple absurde n'est pas le moyen le plus lgant mais il reste efficace.


Je fais de mme . Il m'arrive aussi de donner des exemples "par l'absurde" . Avec le risque de ne pas se faire comprendre de l'auditoire / lecteur et de collecter des pouces rouges  :;):  




> Mais ce genre d'argument est du niveau des complotistes des 2000's.
> 
> Je passe une grande partie de mon temps de travail  traiter des donnes (que je ne comprends pas toujours), sur base de *corrlations* j'en tire des *hypothses*.
> Hypothses que je dois faire confirmer par des *experts* ou des *connaisseurs + expriences*.
> Je ne *partage jamais* ces hypothses en dehors d'un cercle ferm sans avoir eu *confirmation*. Parce qu'une fois partage elle devient une ralit pour certains.
> Il est extrmement facile de mettre un rapport cause-consquences entre deux vnements quand on y connait rien. Ce rapport est dj pas si courant que a (il y a bien souvent un autre facteur qui impacte les deux).
> Si ce rapport s'avre exact on a encore une chance sur deux de se tromper de sens.
> *Bref, quand on analyse des donnes* d'un domaine qui n'est pas le notre, *par dfaut on a tort* (bisou les politiques )
> 
> ...


Hyperlogique ? Sens de la logique atypique ?

Dans le conceptuel , le thorique , l'intellectuel et la traitement d'hypothse au quotidien en somme ?

----------


## totozor

> Avec le risque [...] de collecter des pouces rouges


Je t'en ai peut etre mis un ou deux (ou plus  ::roll:: )



> Hyperlogique ? Sens de la logique atypique ?
> Dans le conceptuel , le thorique , l'intellectuel et la traitement d'hypothse au quotidien en somme ?


J'ai toujours eu "ma logique", j'aime thoriser les choses, surtout si elles sont absurdes.
Dans le cadre du travail je me surtout beaucoup tromp, j'ai trop souvent sorti un beau graphique en disant, "donc si vous faites X vous n'aurez plus le problme Y" et je me suis fait dmont par un gars qui sais ou alors on a fait X et Y n'a pas du tout disparu.

Aprs m'tre plant 1000 fois je me suis dit que je n'tait peu tre pas si malin que a et que je devrais peut tre couter ceux qui savent avant de parler. (C'est comme a que je suis pass de Franais  Franais intgr).
Mais c'est aussi  ce moment l que ceux qui savent ce sont dit qu'ils devraient peut tre cout ce petit gars qui apportait un regard nouveau.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> J'ai toujours eu "ma logique"


Intressant.  ::D: 




> j'aime thoriser les choses, surtout si elles sont absurdes.


Chacun son mode de fonctionnement et je le respecte. :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk indique au personnel de Twitter que les employs  exceptionnels  peuvent travailler  distance.*
*Il voudrait que Twitter ressemble plus  WeChat et TikTok ce qui lui permettrait d'avoir un milliard d'utilisateurs * 

*Elon Musk s'est adress jeudi aux employs de Twitter avant son acquisition de la socit pour 44 milliards de dollars. Tltravail, suppressions d'emploi, algorithmes, libert d'expression, voici quelques-unes des rponses aux questions des employs sur des sujets varis.*

Bien qu'Elon Musk ait rcemment interdit le travail  distance  la fois chez Tesla et SpaceX, il a dclar aux employs de Twitter qu'il n'imposerait pas ncessairement la mme politique au rseau social :  Si quelqu'un ne peut travailler qu' distance et qu'il est exceptionnel, cela n'aurait aucun sens de le licencier , a dclar Musk lors d'un rassemblement virtuel avec le personnel de Twitter, selon le Wall Street Journal.

Musk a galement soulign que le travail chez Twitter est diffrent du travail chez Tesla :  Tesla fabrique des voitures, et vous ne pouvez pas fabriquer des voitures  distance .

Bien que ses commentaires puissent tre prometteurs pour ceux qui souhaitent continuer  travailler  distance, Musk n'aurait pas fourni de dtails sur la faon dont il grerait le travail  distance sur Twitter s'il finalisait l'acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars. Sa rfrence au fait de laisser des employs  exceptionnels  travailler  distance suggre qu'un Twitter dirig par Musk pourrait rduire les options de travail  distance mme s'ils ne sont pas compltement interdits.

 Il y a un coup que l'on prend lorsqu'on travaille  distance, car cela rduit l'esprit de cohsion , a galement dclar Musk lors du rassemblement.  Mme si quelqu'un travaille  distance, il doit parfois entrer pour reconnatre ses collgues... Le parti pris pour moi peut tre fortement en faveur du travail en personne, mais si quelqu'un est exceptionnel, le travail  distance peut tre acceptable .

*Les mmos de travail  distance de Musk*

Il y a environ deux semaines, Musk a envoy des mmos presque identiques  tous les employs de Tesla et SpaceX leur disant qu'ils devaient tre au bureau au moins 40 heures par semaine ou quitter l'entreprise.  Tout le monde chez Tesla est tenu de passer au moins 40 heures au bureau par semaine , a crit Musk dans la version Tesla du mmo.  De plus, le bureau doit tre l o se trouvent vos vrais collgues, pas un pseudo-bureau distant. Si vous ne vous prsentez pas, nous supposerons que vous avez dmissionn .

Dans un e-mail spar adress au personnel de direction de Tesla, Musk a crit :  S'il y a des contributeurs particulirement exceptionnels pour lesquels cela est impossible, j'examinerai et approuverai ces exceptions directement . Mais l'e-mail  l'chelle de l'entreprise ne faisait aucune rfrence  des exceptions.

Le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, a fortement soutenu le travail  distance, dclarant aux employs en mars que pendant la rouverture de tous les bureaux de l'entreprise,  les dcisions concernant l'endroit o vous travaillez, si vous vous sentez en scurit en voyage d'affaires et les vnements auxquels vous assistez, devraient vous appartenir. Tandis que nous procdons  la rouverture des bureaux, notre approche reste la mme. L o vous vous sentez le plus productif et cratif, c'est l que vous travaillerez et cela inclut le travail  domicile  temps plein pour toujours .

La directrice du marketing de Twitter, Leslie Berland, qui a anim la conversation avec Musk, a dclar lors de la runion qu'environ 1 500 employs de Twitter travaillaient  distance. Twitter compte environ 8 000 employs au total.


*Musk parle de  libert d'expression et libert d'accs* 

Musk a dclar vouloir protger la libert d'expression sur Twitter. Il a ritr cet objectif aux employs de Twitter, mais a reconnu qu'il doit y avoir certaines limites pour que les utilisateurs soient   l'aise sur Twitter .

 Il y a la libert d'expression et la libert d'accs , a-t-il dclar. "N'importe qui pourrait aller en plein Times Square en ce moment et dire ce qu'il veut. Ils peuvent simplement entrer dans Times Square et nier l'existence de l'Holocauste... mais cela ne signifie pas que cela doit tre promu  des millions de personnes. Je pense donc que les gens devraient tre autoriss  dire des choses assez scandaleuses qui sont dans les limites de la loi, mais qui ne sont pas amplifies et n'ont pas une tonne de porte .

Musk n'a pas dit s'il prvoyait de prendre le titre de PDG de Twitter, mais a dclar qu'il souhaitait  conduire le produit dans une direction particulire .  Il y a beaucoup de corves si vous tes le PDG ,  Je me fiche du titre, mais il est vident que les gens doivent m'couter .

*Musk veut 1 milliard d'utilisateurs de Twitter*

Musk n'a pas exclu les suppressions d'emplois lorsqu'il lui a t demand s'il prvoyait des licenciements chez Twitter :  En ce moment, les cots [de Twitter] dpassent les revenus, donc ce n'est pas une bonne situation , a-t-il dclar.  Mais quiconque est manifestement reconnu comme un contributeur important ne devrait pas avoir  s'inquiter .

Musk a dclar qu'il aimerait faire passer le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens de Twitter des 229 millions actuels   au moins un milliard de personnes . Twitter devrait  essayer d'inclure autant de pays, autant de monde que possible  en imitant WeChat, a-t-il dclar. 

*Une entreprise qui doit ressembler davantage  WeChat et TikTok*

Elon Musk a dclar jeudi aux employs de Twitter que l'entreprise devait ressembler davantage  WeChat et TikTok si elle voulait atteindre son objectif d'atteindre 1 milliard d'utilisateurs.

Lorsqu'il lui a t demand comment Twitter pourrait dvelopper sa base d'utilisateurs et augmenter l'engagement, Musk a expliqu que l'application devrait offrir plus d'utilit et s'assurer que  les gens sont trs divertis et informs , selon les employs qui ont particip au rassemblement virtuel. Il a tabli une comparaison avec WeChat, la super application en Chine qui mlange les mdias sociaux avec les paiements, les jeux et mme le covoiturage.

 Il n'y a pas d'quivalent WeChat en dehors de la Chine , a dclar Musk.  Vous vivez essentiellement sur WeChat en Chine. Si nous pouvons recrer cela avec Twitter, nous aurons un grand succs .

Il a galement flicit l'algorithme de TikTok pour ne pas tre  ennuyeux , continuant en disant que  nous pourrions affiner Twitter de la mme manire pour tre intressants . Il a spcifiquement mis l'accent sur le fait que Twitter est meilleur pour merger :  Je pense que Twitter peut tre bien meilleur pour informer les gens des problmes graves , a-t-il dclar. Lorsqu'il lui a t demand  quoi ressemblerait le succs de Twitter dans 5  10 ans, Musk a dclar que l'entreprise devrait  contribuer  une civilisation plus forte et plus durable o nous sommes mieux  mme de comprendre la nature de la ralit .

Au cours de l'appel, Musk a ritr qu'il souhaitait que Twitter s'appuie davantage sur les abonnements et les paiements, suggrant que les gens devraient payer pour disposer d'un compte vrifi.  un moment donn, il a suggr l'ide d'une tiquette  d'ironie  afin que quelqu'un puisse montrer l'intention derrire un tweet.

Il a galement rpt des commentaires antrieurs sur sa volont de svir contre les bots et le spam, affirmant  qu'il doit tre beaucoup plus coteux d'avoir une arme de trolls . Le PDG de Tesla a menac plus tt d'annuler l'accord de rachat de Twitter  cause des problmes de bot, ce qui a incit Twitter  lui donner un accs tendu aux donnes en signe de bonne foi.

Dans l'ensemble, les commentaires de Musk aux employs de Twitter jeudi suggrent qu'il apportera des changements radicaux  Twitter si son offre de privatiser l'entreprise est accepte. Il a dclar qu'il souhaitait rendre l'entreprise plus discipline financirement, mais qu'il n'tait pas totalement contre les employs  exceptionnels  qui continuaient  travailler  domicile. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## totozor

> Musk a galement soulign que le travail chez Twitter est diffrent du travail chez Tesla :  Tesla fabrique des voitures, et vous ne pouvez pas fabriquer des voitures  distance .


Tesla conoit, produit, qualifie, vend, dveloppe une IA, une partie grande partie du travail est surement tltravaillable.




> [...]mais si quelqu'un est exceptionnel, le travail  distance peut tre acceptable .
> Musk a crit :  S'il y a des contributeurs particulirement exceptionnels pour lesquels cela est impossible, j'examinerai et approuverai ces exceptions directement .


Voici comment fonctionnait la sous traitance dans l'industrie dans le sud ouest il y a quelques annes:
Un jeune ingnieur Franais cherche du travail.
Les grandes industries le refusent sous prtexte qu'il n'a pas fait une grande cole d'ingnieur.
Il se fait aborder par des vendeurs de viandes boites de sous traitances qui lui vendent que 35-45% de leurs sous traitants sont ensuite embauchs par leurs clients.
Il signe un contrat de travail.
Fait une mission fort peu intressante mais il se donne  100% esprant faire partie des heureux lus qui convertissent la sous traitance en contrat de travail.
Il demande une augmentation, sa boite lui dit qu'il doit faire ses preuves avant mais il ne peut pas parce qu'il a un boulot o on lui interdit de s'intresser  autre chose que ce qu'il doit produire
Il postule donc  des annonces de son client.
Au bout de 10 annonces, il a un entretien, puis deux puis trois, puis on lui annonce qu'ils ont pris un gars qui a 10 ans d'exprience de plus.
En rentrant dgout au boulot, un collgue va lui annoncer que le poste tait rserv depuis le dbut  quelqu'un d'autre mais que les procdures RH exigent d'ouvrir une annonce et de prendre X personnes en entretien.
Il ne se dcourage pas et continue de postuler. Aux entretiens on lui annoncera qu'il est trop jeune, manque d'exprience, doit faire ses preuves.
Il se donne  150%.
Il fait un burn out et deviens potier.
Ses anciens collgues se disent que c'est quand mme dommage d'avoir gacher un tel talent et une telle motivation.
Ils ont bien raison mais ce n'est pas lui qui l'a gch c'est un systme toxique.

Bref, travaillez dur pour tre exceptionnels. Elon daignera peut tre vous octroyer un peu de tltravail ou pas, au pire vous lui aurez apporter un peu plus de sous pour rien.

----------


## weed

totozor, tu as oubli surtout le fait que l'on soit trop vieux. On est jeune sur une courte priode mais aprs on trop vieux longtemps. Par exemple, une des banques franaises (celle qui commence par B pour ne pas la nommer) recrutent facilement jusqu' 30 ans et pass 35 ans c'est extrmement compliqu. Il y a une culture du jeunisme. 

Aux Pays-Bas, et certainement aux USA, il n'y a peu de SSI parce qu'il y a moins de protection. Dans ces pays, ils n'ont pas besoin de passer par des intermdiaires qui fait augmenter drastiquement le cout du travail au client, mais bon, le principal est de ne pas augmenter la masse salariale  ce qui parat mme si c'est plus cher.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk prsente ses trois dernires exigences avant sa prise de contrle de Twitter*
*pendant le Forum conomique qui s'est tenu au Qatar  * 

*Le milliardaire et PDG de Tesla a communiqu ses trois dernires exigences qui doivent tre remplies avant de devenir le commandant en chef de Twitter. Elon Musk a rcemment abord le sujet trs discutable en public lors d'un entretien au Forum conomique qui s'est tenu au Qatar cette semaine. Et c'est  ce moment-l qu'il a fait la lumire sur ce qu'taient rellement les deux derniers lments, car Twitter a dj fourni l'accs  ses donnes sur les faux comptes et les spams.*

Plus tt ce mois-ci, Elon Musk a prvenu qu'il pourrait renoncer  son offre de 44 milliards de dollars pour acqurir Twitter Inc si le rseau de mdias sociaux ne fournissait pas de donnes sur les spams et les faux comptes. Dans une lettre adresse  Twitter, le milliardaire a ritr sa demande de dtails sur les comptes de robots et a dclar qu'il se rservait tous les droits de mettre fin  la fusion, car la socit tait en  violation substantielle manifeste  de ses obligations en ne lui fournissant pas les informations :

 M. Musk n'est pas d'accord avec les caractrisations de la lettre du 1er juin de Twitter. Twitter a, en effet, refus de fournir les informations que M. Musk a demandes  plusieurs reprises depuis le 9 mai 2022 pour faciliter son valuation des spams et des faux comptes sur la plateforme de l'entreprise. La dernire offre de Twitter de simplement fournir des dtails supplmentaires concernant les propres mthodologies de test de l'entreprise, que ce soit par le biais de documents crits ou d'explications verbales, quivaut  refuser les demandes de donnes de M. Musk. L'effort de Twitter pour le caractriser autrement n'est qu'une tentative d'obscurcir et de confondre le problme. M. Musk a clairement indiqu qu'il ne pensait pas que les mthodologies de test laxistes de l'entreprise taient adquates, il devait donc mener sa propre analyse. Les donnes qu'il a demandes sont ncessaires pour ce faire.

 Comme indiqu, en vertu de divers termes de l'accord de fusion, Twitter est tenu de fournir les donnes et informations demandes par M. Musk dans le cadre de la ralisation de la transaction. L'obligation de Twitter de fournir des informations  M. Musk n'est pas, comme le suggre la lettre de la socit du 1er juin, limite  un "objectif trs prcis : faciliter la clture de la transaction". Au contraire, M. Musk a le droit de rechercher, et Twitter est tenu de fournir, des informations et des donnes pour, entre autres, "toute fin commerciale raisonnable lie  la ralisation de la transaction" (section 6.4). Twitter doit galement fournir une coopration raisonnable dans le cadre des efforts de M. Musk pour obtenir le financement par emprunt ncessaire  la ralisation de la transaction, notamment en fournissant les informations "raisonnablement demandes" par M. Musk (section 6.11). Les demandes de donnes des utilisateurs de M. Musk satisfont non seulement aux deux critres, mais rpondent galement  l'interprtation troite de Twitter de l'accord de fusion, car ces informations sont ncessaires pour faciliter la clture de la transaction .

Aprs une impasse de plusieurs semaines, le conseil d'administration de Twitter prvoit de se conformer aux demandes d'Elon Musk en matire de donnes internes en offrant l'accs  son  firehose  complet.

Le Firehose Twitter est un accs technique aux plus de 500 millions de tweets publis quotidiennement sur Twitter. Cet accs technique tait initialement rserv  quelques trs rares acteurs qui revendaient les donnes aux prestataires et plateformes de social media intelligence sous un accord de licence avec Twitter. Ces acteurs bnficiant du Firehose pouvaient se connecter directement et sans restrictions de volumes aux bases de donnes de Twitter. Le Firehose tait la seule faon de se connecter  l'intgralit des Tweets publis. Twitter a mis fin  ces accords et a coup le Firehose ou tout au moins en a rserv l'accs  GNIP qu'il a rachet. L'accs aux donnes ncessaires pour des dispositifs de veille et d'analyse d'envergure sur Twitter se fait maintenant directement auprs de Twitter via ses offres d'API ou par GNIP lorsque les volumes sont plus importants.

Cette dcision vise  mettre fin  une impasse avec le milliardaire, qui a menac de se retirer de son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter Twitter  moins que la socit ne donne accs aux donnes qui, selon lui, sont ncessaires pour valuer le nombre de faux utilisateurs sur la plateforme.

Mais cela signifie-t-il que Musk est dos au mur ? 


*Les autres exigences d'Elon Musk*

Lors d'un discours au Forum conomique qui s'est tenu au Qatar cette semaine, Elon Musk a rappel que les donnes sur les faux comptes et les spams vont influencer sa prise de dcision dans le rachat de Twitter. Oui, Twitter lui a donn toute une srie de Tweets qui soutiennent les affirmations de l'entreprise selon lesquelles les chiffres sont de 5 %, mais est-ce que cela est suffisant ou non pour le milliardaire trs exigeant, nous ne sommes pas tout  fait srs.

Vient ensuite le sujet du financement par emprunt. Elon Musk est  la recherche d'accords qui, selon lui, scuriseraient son financement de 44 milliards de dollars pour le rachat de Twitter. Les prts qu'il envisage de contracter et la manire dont il effectuera le paiement final n'ont pas encore t rvls.

Enfin, il y a tout un accord sur l'obtention de l'approbation des actionnaires; si cela venait  ne pas se produire, cela signifierait qu'il n'y aura pas d'accord de rachat. 




Pendant ce temps, Twitter, d'autre part, est trs dsireux d'aller de l'avant et a mme dpos un dossier selon lequel il n'ira de l'avant qu'avec le prix mentionn le premier jour sans aucun compromis.

Le prsident du conseil d'administration (PCA) de la socit a dclar la mme chose, ajoutant qu'ils tenaient beaucoup  faire pression sur Musk pour qu'il finalise l'accord ds que possible. Par consquent, si Musk pense qu'il peut revoir le prix  la baisse ou annuler l'accord sur un petit dtail technique, il se trompe clairement, selon le PCA de Twitter.

Selon les experts et les spculations du march, Elon Musk semble chercher des moyens de faire baisser les prix. Sa tactique consistant  signaler de faux profils ne semblait pas tout  fait fonctionner.

La SEC a dclar qu'elle acceptait les chiffres de Twitter pour les faux profils dans une rcente mise  jour officielle, ce qui signifie que Musk sera contraint de payer au prix convenu, mme s'il trouve en fait plus de bots et de comptes de spam que ce qui est dfini.

*Un contexte assez tendu pour Elon Musk*

*Un investisseur de Dogecoin a poursuivi Elon Musk, l'accusant d'avoir dirig un systme pyramidal pour soutenir la cryptomonnaie*

Keith Johnson se dcrit comme un  citoyen amricain stant fait escroquer par une fraude pyramidale autour du dogecoin monte par les accuss . Il demande  ce que sa plainte, dpose auprs dun tribunal new-yorkais, soit classifie en recours collectif au nom dinvestisseurs ayant encaiss des pertes en pariant sur le dogecoin depuis 2019.

 Les accuss savaient depuis 2019 que Dogecoin n'avait aucune valeur, mais ont promu Dogecoin pour tirer profit de ses changes , indique la plainte.  Musk a utilis son pidestal en tant qu'homme le plus riche du monde pour exploiter et manipuler le systme pyramidal Dogecoin  des fins de profit, d'exposition et d'amusement .

La plainte regroupe galement les commentaires de Warren Buffett, Bill Gates et d'autres remettant en question la valeur de la cryptomonnaie.

Johnson rclame 86 milliards de dollars de dommages et intrts, ce qui reprsente la baisse de la valeur marchande de Dogecoin depuis mai 2021, et veut que ce montant soit tripl.

Il inclut aussi deux entreprises diriges par lentrepreneur : le fabricant de vhicules lectriques Tesla pour avoir accept le dogecoin comme moyen de paiement pour certains produits drivs, et la socit spatiale SpaceX pour avoir baptis un de ses satellites daprs le dogecoin.

En effet, Elon Musk a annonc en dcembre 2021 que lon pourrait acheter des vhicules Tesla en Dogecoin. Un mois plus tard, on pouvait effectivement acheter un quad pour enfant  lectrique et sign Tesla  grce au DOGE. Ou encore une boucle de ceinture, un sifflet et autres petits objets de merchandising. Le 27 mai 2022, Elon Musk en a remis une couche avec son entreprise arospatiale; il a annonc sur son compte Twitter que la boutique de SpaceX serait bientt, elle aussi, ouverte aux paiements en Dogecoin en dclarant :  Les produits de merchandising de Tesla peuvent tre achets avec du DOGE, ce sera aussi bientt le cas de ceux de SpaceX. 


D'ailleurs, il est all plus loin. Lorsqu'il lui a t demand si lon pouvait payer les abonnements de son rseau Internet satellitaire Starlink en Dogecoin, Elon Musk rpond (presque) par la positive :  peut-tre un jour .

Keith Johnson assimile le dogecoin  une fraude pyramidale, dans la mesure o, selon la plainte, la devise virtuelle na aucune valeur intrinsque, ne produit rien, ne repose sur aucun actif tangible, et que le nombre de  pices  en circulation est illimit.

*Un actionnaire de Twitter poursuit Elon Musk pour avoir fait plonger les actions de la socit*

Elon Musk est poursuivi par un investisseur de Twitter qui allgue qu'il a enfreint la loi dans le cadre d'un stratagme visant  faire baisser le cours de l'action de Twitter. La plainte a t dpose mercredi contre Musk et Twitter devant le tribunal de district amricain du district nord de Californie. Elle raconte une grande partie du comportement de Musk depuis qu'il a commenc  investir dans Twitter et depuis qu'il a accept d'acheter la socit pour 44 milliards de dollars.

La plainte a not que  les actions de Tesla valent beaucoup moins maintenant que lorsque Musk a accept d'acheter Twitter , car  les actions de Tesla ont diminu de plus de 37% depuis l'annonce du rachat . Musk, le PDG de Tesla,  a mis en gage ses actions Tesla en garantie d'un prt de 12,5 milliards de dollars pour financer le rachat de Twitter  et  risque donc un appel de marge ou une exigence de mise de fonds supplmentaire .

 Musk a rapidement agi pour tenter d'attnuer ces risques personnels en se livrant  une conduite illgale qui a fait baisser le prix des actions de Twitter , indique la plainte.  Musk a continu  faire des dclarations,  envoyer des tweets et  adopter une conduite visant  crer un doute sur l'accord et  faire baisser considrablement les actions de Twitter afin de crer un effet de levier que Musk esprait utiliser pour renoncer  l'achat ou rengocier le prix de rachat jusqu' 25% en de de l'accord initial, ce qui, s'il y parvenait, aurait entran une rduction de 11 milliards de dollars de la contrepartie du rachat. Comme dtaill dans le prsent document, la conduite de Musk tait et continue d'tre illgale, en violation du California Corporations Code et contraire aux conditions contractuelles qu'il convenu dans l'accord .

La plainte est un projet de recours collectif intent  l'initiative de l'actionnaire de Twitter William Heresniak, un rsident de Virginie, au nom des actionnaires Twitter. Il a demand le statut de recours collectif au nom de tous les actionnaires de Twitter.  La manipulation du march par Musk a fonctionn - Twitter a perdu 8 milliards de dollars de valorisation depuis l'annonce du rachat , indique la plainte. La plainte demande  des dommages-intrts punitifs au montant maximum autoris par la loi , des dommages-intrts compensatoires pour les actionnaires et  une mesure dclaratoire et injonctive de Twitter et Musk .

Source : Entretien avec Elon Musk (vido dans le texte)

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Un ancien travailleur de Tesla rejette le paiement de 15 millions de dollars dans le cadre d'un procs pour racisme, un jury lui avait accord 137 millions de dollars
 ::fleche::  Les employs de SpaceX rdigent une lettre ouverte aux dirigeants de l'entreprise dnonant le comportement d'Elon Musk. L'entreprise a licenci certains des auteurs de la lettre
 ::fleche::  Tesla est poursuivi pour avoir illgalement licenci des employs et refus de leur verser leur salaire, ces licenciements auraient impact ses programmes de diversit et d'inclusion

----------


## Anselme45

Musk exige, Musk rclame, Musk prsente ses exigences pour conclure l'achat...

Et pourquoi, Twitter ne dit pas "Musk, va te faire f***tre"?


Ben, peut-tre parce que le management de Twitter considre que la proposition de Musk est la dernire chance d'encaisser le pactole grce  cette vente... Ce qui laisse planer un gros doute sur lavenir radieux de Twitter   ::mouarf::

----------


## totozor

> [...] Twitter est tenu de fournir les donnes et informations demandes par M. Musk dans le cadre de la ralisation de la transaction. L'obligation de Twitter [..] n'est pas, [...], limite  un "objectif trs prcis : faciliter la clture de la transaction". Au contraire, M. Musk a le droit de rechercher [...] des informations et des donnes pour "toute fin commerciale raisonnable lie  la ralisation de la transaction" (section 6.4). Twitter doit galement fournir une coopration raisonnable dans le cadre des efforts de M. Musk pour obtenir le financement par emprunt [...] Les demandes de donnes des utilisateurs de M. Musk satisfont non seulement aux deux critres, mais rpondent galement  l'interprtation troite de Twitter de l'accord de fusion, car ces informations sont ncessaires pour faciliter la clture de la transaction .


Je suis parano ou :
Twitter doit donner gratuitement ses donnes d'utilisateur  Musk
Musk a droit d'en faire ce qu'il veut pour peut qu'il y trouve une justification : estimer le nombre de bot
Twitter doit donner gratuitement ses donnes d'utilisateur aux ventuels investisseurs de Musk si a facilite la clture de la transaction.

Donc un *milliardaire* a droit de pomper *gratuitement* les donnes de Twitter sous prtexte de *vouloir* l'acheter.
Mais en plus il a le droit de les partager avec d'autres millionnaires (soyons raisonnables) s'ils envisagent srieusement d'y mettre quelques billets.

Que se passera-t-il quand Musk aura trouv une porte de sortie  cette affaire?
On leur supprime les accs au firehose?
Mais l'exploitation des donnes on en fait quoi? Mais je ne m'inquite pas ils ont fait a pour faciliter la transaction...

Mais quand on en a trop on a plus besoin d'en dpenser, c'est cool d'tre trs trs trs trs trs trs riche.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'accord de rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk semble en pril,*
*le camp du milliardaire pense qu'il ne peut pas confirmer les affirmations de Twitter concernant les comptes de spam * 

*Le Washington Post rapporte que l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars d'Elon Musk pour acheter Twitter est  en pril , selon trois sources anonymes qui ont dclar au journal que le camp du milliardaire avait  cess de s'engager dans certaines discussions sur le financement  de l'accord. Musk ne fait pas cavalier seul dans sa tentative d'acheter Twitter, avec d'autres comme Larry Ellison, la socit de capital-risque Andreessen Horowitz, Fidelity, l'change de crypto Binance et la socit d'investissement d'tat du Qatar font partie de ceux qui lancent quelques milliards en tant que partie de l'effort.

L'ide qu'un changement de direction  drastique  sur l'accord est sur le point de se produire est cense tre due aux inquitudes que les donnes de Twitter concernant le spam et les bots sur la plateforme ne sont pas vrifiables. Le rapport intervient quelques heures seulement aprs que Twitter a eu une confrence tlphonique avec les mdias pour expliquer que les donnes de son compte de spam et sa technologie de blocage des bots fonctionnent trs bien, mettant en place une confrontation entre l'entreprise et son nouveau propritaire potentiel.*

Musk a secou le monde des mdias sociaux plus tt cette anne avec son offre sans prcdent de privatiser l'entreprise, arguant qu'il serait en mesure de dvelopper Twitter et de le rendre plus ouvert et, dans son esprit, politiquement neutre. Il a dclar qu'il laisserait l'ancien prsident Donald Trump revenir sur la plateforme et a fait valoir que les pratiques de modration de contenu de Twitter enfreignaient la libert d'expression. Musk a renonc  son droit d'examiner de plus prs les finances de l'entreprise lorsqu'il a sign l'accord.

Mais peu de temps aprs, des questions se sont poses quant  savoir s'il irait jusqu'au bout. Une vente mondiale d'actions technologiques a profondment rduit sa valeur nette personnelle, dont il avait tir parti pour obtenir des engagements pour l'emprunt dont il avait besoin pour acheter Twitter.

L'enthousiasme de Musk pour donner suite  l'accord est remis en question depuis au moins le mois de mai, lorsqu'il a dclar que l'accord tait  suspendu  jusqu' ce qu'il puisse vrifier si l'affirmation de Twitter selon laquelle moins de 5% des comptes sont des robots ou des spams tait exacte. Il a accus Twitter de dissimuler des informations, tandis que la socit a dclar qu'elle agissait de bonne foi et fournissait tout ce que les conditions de l'accord l'exigeaient.

 Twitter n'a pas t coopratif , a dclar une personne proche des discussions, s'exprimant sous couvert d'anonymat en raison de la nature sensible des discussions.

En multipliant les allgations sur le pourcentage de robots et de spams sur la plateforme, Musk a fait baisser le cours de l'action de Twitter et tentait de s'en servir pour potentiellement forcer Twitter  rengocier l'accord  un prix infrieur.


*La pression augmente et Twitter courbe l'chine*

Dbut juin, Elon Musk a averti qu'il pourrait renoncer  son offre de 44 milliards de dollars pour acqurir Twitter Inc si le rseau de mdias sociaux ne fournissait pas de donnes sur les spams et les faux comptes. Dans une lettre adresse  Twitter, le milliardaire a ritr sa demande de dtails sur les comptes de robots et a dclar qu'il se rservait tous les droits de mettre fin  la fusion, car la socit tait en  violation substantielle manifeste  de ses obligations en ne lui fournissant pas les informations :

 M. Musk n'est pas d'accord avec les caractrisations de la lettre du 1er juin de Twitter. Twitter a, en effet, refus de fournir les informations que M. Musk a demandes  plusieurs reprises depuis le 9 mai 2022 pour faciliter son valuation des spams et des faux comptes sur la plateforme de l'entreprise. La dernire offre de Twitter de simplement fournir des dtails supplmentaires concernant les propres mthodologies de test de l'entreprise, que ce soit par le biais de documents crits ou d'explications verbales, quivaut  refuser les demandes de donnes de M. Musk. L'effort de Twitter pour le caractriser autrement n'est qu'une tentative d'obscurcir et de confondre le problme. M. Musk a clairement indiqu qu'il ne pensait pas que les mthodologies de test laxistes de l'entreprise taient adquates, il devait donc mener sa propre analyse. Les donnes qu'il a demandes sont ncessaires pour ce faire.

 Comme indiqu, en vertu de divers termes de l'accord de fusion, Twitter est tenu de fournir les donnes et informations demandes par M. Musk dans le cadre de la ralisation de la transaction. L'obligation de Twitter de fournir des informations  M. Musk n'est pas, comme le suggre la lettre de la socit du 1er juin, limite  un "objectif trs prcis : faciliter la clture de la transaction". Au contraire, M. Musk a le droit de rechercher, et Twitter est tenu de fournir, des informations et des donnes pour, entre autres, "toute fin commerciale raisonnable lie  la ralisation de la transaction" (section 6.4). Twitter doit galement fournir une coopration raisonnable dans le cadre des efforts de M. Musk pour obtenir le financement par emprunt ncessaire  la ralisation de la transaction, notamment en fournissant les informations "raisonnablement demandes" par M. Musk (section 6.11). Les demandes de donnes des utilisateurs de M. Musk satisfont non seulement aux deux critres, mais rpondent galement  l'interprtation troite de Twitter de l'accord de fusion, car ces informations sont ncessaires pour faciliter la clture de la transaction.

 En tant que propritaire potentiel de Twitter, M. Musk a clairement droit aux donnes demandes pour lui permettre de prparer la transition de l'activit de Twitter vers sa proprit et de faciliter le financement de sa transaction. Pour faire les deux, il doit avoir une comprhension complte et prcise du cur mme du modle commercial de Twitter : sa base d'utilisateurs actifs. En tout tat de cause, M. Musk n'est pas tenu d'expliquer pourquoi il a demand les donnes ni de se soumettre aux nouvelles conditions que la socit a tent d'imposer  son droit contractuel sur les donnes demandes.  ce stade, M. Musk pense que Twitter refuse de manire transparente de se conformer  ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion, ce qui suscite de nouveaux soupons selon lesquels la socit retient les donnes demandes en raison de l'inquitude de ce que la propre analyse de M. Musk de ces donnes permettra de dcouvrir.

 Si Twitter est confiant dans ses estimations de spam publies, M. Musk ne comprend pas la rticence de l'entreprise  permettre  M. Musk d'valuer ces estimations de manire indpendante. Comme indiqu dans notre correspondance prcdente, M. Musk se conformera bien sr aux restrictions prvues  la section 6.4, notamment en s'assurant que toute personne examinant les donnes est lie par un accord de non-divulgation, et M. Musk ne conservera ni n'utilisera autrement aucune information sensible sur le plan de la concurrence si la transaction n'est pas ralise.

Aprs une impasse de plusieurs semaines, le conseil d'administration de Twitter a dcid de se conformer aux demandes d'Elon Musk en matire de donnes internes en offrant l'accs  son  firehose  complet.

Le Firehose Twitter est un accs technique aux plus de 500 millions de tweets publis quotidiennement sur Twitter. Cet accs technique tait initialement rserv  quelques trs rares acteurs qui revendaient les donnes aux prestataires et plateformes de social media intelligence sous un accord de licence avec Twitter. Ces acteurs bnficiant du Firehose pouvaient se connecter directement et sans restrictions de volumes aux bases de donnes de Twitter. Le Firehose tait la seule faon de se connecter  l'intgralit des Tweets publis. Twitter a mis fin  ces accords et a coup le Firehose ou tout au moins en a rserv l'accs  GNIP qu'il a rachet. L'accs aux donnes ncessaires pour des dispositifs de veille et d'analyse d'envergure sur Twitter se fait maintenant directement auprs de Twitter via ses offres d'API ou par GNIP lorsque les volumes sont plus importants.


*Malgr cet accs, Elon Musk envisage de mettre un terme  l'accord avec Twitter*

L'quipe de Musk a cess de s'engager dans certaines discussions sur le financement de l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars, y compris avec une partie dsigne comme un soutien probable, ont dclar trois personnes au Washington Post. Les personnes ont parl sous couvert d'anonymat en raison de la sensibilit des discussions en cours.

Les pourparlers avec les investisseurs se sont refroidis ces dernires semaines alors que le camp de Musk a mis des doutes sur les rcentes donnes  Fire hose  qu'ils ont reues de Twitter. Les doutes de l'quipe de Musk sur les chiffres du spam indiquent qu'ils pensent ne pas disposer de suffisamment d'informations pour valuer les perspectives de Twitter en tant qu'entreprise, ont dclar les sources du Post.

Maintenant que l'quipe de Musk a conclu qu'elle ne peut pas vrifier les chiffres de Twitter sur les comptes de spam, a dclar l'une des personnes, elle devrait prendre des mesures potentiellement drastiques. La personne a dit qu'il tait probable qu'un changement de direction de la part de l'quipe de Musk viendrait bientt, bien qu'elle n'ait pas dit exactement ce qu'elle pensait que ce changement serait.

Les comptes de spam ne sont pas la seule raison pour laquelle Musk pourrait essayer de se soustraire  l'accord. Le cours de l'action Twitter a chut de faon spectaculaire depuis son offre publique d'achat en avril, ce qui donne l'impression qu'il paie trop cher. Et Musk dirige galement deux autres grandes entreprises, Tesla et SpaceX, ainsi que quelques start-up.

Mais les termes de l'accord signifient qu'il ne serait pas facile pour Musk de mettre fin  cet accord. Musk a accept de conclure l'accord  moins que quelque chose d'important n'arrive  l'activit de Twitter, et les experts juridiques doutent que le problme du bot soit admissible. Twitter, qui a initialement combattu l'offre publique d'achat de Musk, s'en sortirait affaiblie si l'accord venait  tre annul et les experts s'attendent  ce que Twitter se batte pour y parvenir. Twitter lui-mme a dclar qu'il avait l'intention de conclure l'accord. Mme si Musk convainc un juge de lui permettre de mettre un terme  l'accord, il pourrait toujours tre responsable des frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars de l'accord.

Les querelles juridiques pour savoir qui est en faute et si Musk sera autoris ou non  se retirer pourraient prendre beaucoup de temps  tre rsolues.




> Twitter ou la socit mre peut rsilier l'accord de fusion si, parmi certaines autres circonstances, (1) la fusion n'a pas t ralise au plus tard le 24 octobre 2022, date qui sera prolonge de six mois si les conditions de clture lies aux lois antitrust et les autorisations d'investissement tranger et l'absence de toute loi ou ordonnance applicables rendant illgale ou interdisant la Fusion n'ont pas t satisfaites  cette date*; ou (2) les actionnaires de Twitter n'adoptent pas l'accord de fusion. Twitter peut rsilier l'accord de fusion dans certaines circonstances limites supplmentaires, notamment pour permettre  Twitter de conclure un accord dfinitif pour une proposition d'acquisition concurrente qui constitue une proposition suprieure (telle que dfinie dans l'accord de fusion). La socit mre peut rsilier l'accord de fusion dans certaines circonstances limites supplmentaires, y compris avant l'adoption de l'accord de fusion par les actionnaires de Twitter si le conseil d'administration recommande aux actionnaires de Twitter de voter contre l'adoption de l'accord de fusion ou en faveur de toute proposition d'acquisition concurrente.
> 
> * la rsiliation de l'accord de fusion dans des circonstances limites spcifies, Twitter devra payer  la socit mre des frais de rsiliation de 1,0 milliard de dollars.* Plus prcisment, cette indemnit de rsiliation est due par Twitter  la socit mre parce que (1) Twitter rsilie l'accord de fusion pour permettre  Twitter de conclure un accord dfinitif pour une proposition d'acquisition concurrente qui constitue une proposition suprieure*; ou (2) la socit mre rsilie l'accord de fusion parce que le conseil d'administration recommande aux actionnaires de Twitter de voter contre l'adoption de l'accord de fusion ou en faveur de toute proposition d'acquisition concurrente. Cette indemnit de rsiliation sera galement due par Twitter  la socit mre dans le cas o, gnralement, (1) une proposition d'acquisition concurrente pour 50*% ou plus des actions ou des actifs consolids de Twitter a t annonce publiquement et n'a pas t retire, (2) l'accord de fusion est rsili parce que les actionnaires de Twitter n'adoptent pas l'accord de fusion ou parce que Twitter enfreint substantiellement l'accord de fusion, et (3) dans les douze mois suivant cette rsiliation de l'accord de fusion, Twitter conclut un accord dfinitif prvoyant une proposition d'acquisition concurrente pour 50*% ou plus des actions ou des actifs consolids de Twitter et cette acquisition est par la suite consomme.
> 
> * la rsiliation de l'accord de fusion dans d'autres circonstances limites spcifies, la socit mre sera tenue de payer  Twitter des frais de rsiliation de 1,0 milliard de dollars.* Plus prcisment, cette indemnit de rsiliation est payable par la socit mre  Twitter si l'accord de fusion est rsili par Twitter parce que (1) les conditions des obligations de la socit mre et du sous-traitant d'acquisition pour raliser la fusion sont remplies et la socit mre ne parvient pas  raliser la fusion comme requis en vertu de, et dans les circonstances spcifies dans l'accord de fusion*; ou (2) les manquements de la socit mre ou de la filiale d'acquisition  ses dclarations, garanties ou engagements d'une manire qui entranerait le non-respect des conditions de clture correspondantes. M. Musk a fourni  Twitter une garantie limite en faveur de Twitter (la *Garantie limite*). La Garantie Limite garantit, entre autres, le paiement des frais de rsiliation payables par la socit mre  Twitter, sous rserve des conditions nonces dans la Garantie Limite.


 Twitter a et continuera de partager en coopration des informations avec M. Musk pour raliser la transaction conformment aux termes de l'accord de fusion , a dclar Twitter dans le communiqu de juin.  Nous pensons que cet accord est dans le meilleur intrt de tous les actionnaires. Nous avons l'intention de conclure la transaction et d'appliquer l'accord de fusion au prix et aux conditions convenus .

Sources : Washington Post, accord initial entre Elon Musk et Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk envisager une porte de sortie ? Dans quelle mesure ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk prsente ses trois dernires exigences avant sa prise de contrle de Twitter pendant le Forum conomique qui s'est tenu au Qatar
 ::fleche::  Un ancien travailleur de Tesla rejette le paiement de 15 millions de dollars dans le cadre d'un procs pour racisme, un jury lui avait accord 137 millions de dollars
 ::fleche::  Les employs de SpaceX rdigent une lettre ouverte aux dirigeants de l'entreprise dnonant le comportement d'Elon Musk. L'entreprise a licenci certains des auteurs de la lettre
 ::fleche::  Tesla est poursuivi pour avoir illgalement licenci des employs et refus de leur verser leur salaire, ces licenciements auraient impact ses programmes de diversit et d'inclusion

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois, des mthodes de voyoux.

Je ne serai mme pas tonn que le but soit juste de couler twitter, ennemi des rpublicains.

La vrfai raison est pourtant vidente.
Musk a fait une offre qu'il ne pouvait tenir qu'a 2 conditions : 
 - trouver des partenaires pour payer cette somme avec lui
 - conserver un prix par action de tesla stable... pour lui permettre d'avoir les liquidits ncessaires.

Les 2 conditions n'tant plus runies... ils cherchent  sortir avec une excuses leur permettant de ne pas payer le milliard d'euro de dommages prvu par l'accord.
Le niveau des bots n'tant pas essence pas mesurable, ils veulent se servir de ca comme pare feu.

----------


## totozor

> le camp du milliardaire pense qu'il ne peut pas confirmer les affirmations de Twitter concernant les comptes de spam


Beh alors on change d'avis M. Musk?
Voici un de vos anciens arguments:



> 19,42 % des comptes Twitter actifs seraient des faux, soit prs de quatre fois l'estimation de Twitter,
> selon une analyse de SparkToro et Followerwonk


On vous a donn plus d'informations via le firehose et vous n'arrivez pas  sortir votre propre chiffre?
Donnes du Firehose que vous avez pu partager avec vos prtendus financeur potentiels.
Comment des cerveaux aussi brillants n'ont pu montrer  ces Wokes de twitter qu'ils avaient tort.

Mais qu'avez vous donc fait de ces donnes?

PS : oui Elon Musk me rend complotiste.

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois, des mthodes de voyoux.

Je ne serai mme pas tonn que le but soit juste de couler twitter, ennemi des rpublicains.

La vrfai raison est pourtant vidente.
Musk a fait une offre qu'il ne pouvait tenir qu'a 2 conditions : 
 - trouver des partenaires pour payer cette somme avec lui
 - conserver un prix par action de tesla stable... pour lui permettre d'avoir les liquidits ncessaires.

Les 2 conditions n'tant plus runies... ils cherchent  sortir avec une excuses leur permettant de ne pas payer le milliard d'euro de dommages prvu par l'accord.
Le niveau des bots n'tant pas essence pas mesurable, ils veulent se servir de ca comme pare feu.

----------


## d_d_v

> Encore une fois, des mthodes de voyoux.


Par contre, twitter qui banni dfinitivement l'ancien prsident des USA himself, ce ne sont pas du tout des mthodes de voyous, n'est-ce-pas ?  ::roll:: 

Et pour russir dans le milieu des affaires, il faut avoir des mthodes muscles (de voyous si vous voulez). Un peu comme en politique (o l, on a affaire carrment  des mthodes de mafieux  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne dis pas que Twitter a eu raison ou tort pour trump.

Je pense mme que a n a rien a voir.

Ici... On voit juste du Musk faire du Musk.

Et je ne serai pas tonn que l quivalent de l AMF aux usa lui mette quelque claque a nouveau. Si ce n est pas le board de ses botes.

Pour Tesla il est dj interdit de tweet sans validation.
Pour starlink a risque de chauffer longtemps avec ces histoires d htesse de l air
Pour Twitter... a serait drle qu'il finisse par les sauver en leur versant le milliard promis parce qu'il s est plant...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, estimant que la plateforme n'a pas respect ses obligations contractuelles  * 
*notamment en ne fournissant pas toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spams  * 

*Elon Musk, le patron de Tesla et SpaceX, a mis fin vendredi  laccord pass pour racheter le rseau social Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Dans une lettre publie par la SEC, le gendarme boursier amricain, ses avocats assurent que Twitter na pas respect ses engagements pris dans laccord, notamment en ne fournissant pas toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes inauthentiques et de spams. Par le biais de Bret Taylor, prsident du conseil d'administration de la plateforme de microblogging, Twitter indique tre  dtermin  conclure la transaction au prix et aux termes convenus  et prvoit d'intenter une action en justice pour faire respecter l'accord de fusion.  Nous sommes convaincus que nous l'emporterons devant la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware , martle Twitter.*

Musk a secou le monde des mdias sociaux plus tt cette anne avec son offre sans prcdent de privatiser l'entreprise, arguant qu'il serait en mesure de dvelopper Twitter et de le rendre plus ouvert et, dans son esprit, politiquement neutre. Il a dclar qu'il laisserait l'ancien prsident Donald Trump revenir sur la plateforme et a fait valoir que les pratiques de modration de contenu de Twitter enfreignaient la libert d'expression. Musk a renonc  son droit d'examiner de plus prs les finances de l'entreprise lorsqu'il a sign l'accord.

Mais peu de temps aprs, des questions se sont poses quant  savoir s'il irait jusqu'au bout. Une vente mondiale d'actions technologiques a profondment rduit sa valeur nette personnelle, dont il avait tir parti pour obtenir des engagements pour l'emprunt dont il avait besoin pour acheter Twitter.

L'enthousiasme de Musk pour donner suite  l'accord est remis en question depuis au moins le mois de mai, lorsqu'il a dclar que l'accord tait  suspendu  jusqu' ce qu'il puisse vrifier si l'affirmation de Twitter selon laquelle moins de 5% des comptes sont des robots ou des spams tait exacte. Il a accus Twitter de dissimuler des informations, tandis que la socit a dclar qu'elle agissait de bonne foi et fournissait tout ce que les conditions de l'accord l'exigeaient.

 Twitter n'a pas t coopratif , a dclar une personne proche des discussions, s'exprimant sous couvert d'anonymat en raison de la nature sensible des discussions.

En multipliant les allgations sur le pourcentage de robots et de spams sur la plateforme, Musk a fait baisser le cours de l'action de Twitter et tentait de s'en servir pour potentiellement forcer Twitter  rengocier l'accord  un prix infrieur.


*La pression augmente et Twitter courbe l'chine*

Dbut juin, Elon Musk a averti qu'il pourrait renoncer  son offre de 44 milliards de dollars pour acqurir Twitter Inc si le rseau de mdias sociaux ne fournissait pas de donnes sur les spams et les faux comptes. Dans une lettre adresse  Twitter, le milliardaire a ritr sa demande de dtails sur les comptes de robots et a dclar qu'il se rservait tous les droits de mettre fin  la fusion, car la socit tait en  violation substantielle manifeste  de ses obligations en ne lui fournissant pas les informations :

 M. Musk n'est pas d'accord avec les caractrisations de la lettre du 1er juin de Twitter. Twitter a, en effet, refus de fournir les informations que M. Musk a demandes  plusieurs reprises depuis le 9 mai 2022 pour faciliter son valuation des spams et des faux comptes sur la plateforme de l'entreprise. La dernire offre de Twitter de simplement fournir des dtails supplmentaires concernant les propres mthodologies de test de l'entreprise, que ce soit par le biais de documents crits ou d'explications verbales, quivaut  refuser les demandes de donnes de M. Musk. L'effort de Twitter pour le caractriser autrement n'est qu'une tentative d'obscurcir et de confondre le problme. M. Musk a clairement indiqu qu'il ne pensait pas que les mthodologies de test laxistes de l'entreprise taient adquates, il devait donc mener sa propre analyse. Les donnes qu'il a demandes sont ncessaires pour ce faire.

 Comme indiqu, en vertu de divers termes de l'accord de fusion, Twitter est tenu de fournir les donnes et informations demandes par M. Musk dans le cadre de la ralisation de la transaction. L'obligation de Twitter de fournir des informations  M. Musk n'est pas, comme le suggre la lettre de la socit du 1er juin, limite  un "objectif trs prcis : faciliter la clture de la transaction". Au contraire, M. Musk a le droit de rechercher, et Twitter est tenu de fournir, des informations et des donnes pour, entre autres, "toute fin commerciale raisonnable lie  la ralisation de la transaction" (section 6.4). Twitter doit galement fournir une coopration raisonnable dans le cadre des efforts de M. Musk pour obtenir le financement par emprunt ncessaire  la ralisation de la transaction, notamment en fournissant les informations "raisonnablement demandes" par M. Musk (section 6.11). Les demandes de donnes des utilisateurs de M. Musk satisfont non seulement aux deux critres, mais rpondent galement  l'interprtation troite de Twitter de l'accord de fusion, car ces informations sont ncessaires pour faciliter la clture de la transaction.

 En tant que propritaire potentiel de Twitter, M. Musk a clairement droit aux donnes demandes pour lui permettre de prparer la transition de l'activit de Twitter vers sa proprit et de faciliter le financement de sa transaction. Pour faire les deux, il doit avoir une comprhension complte et prcise du cur mme du modle commercial de Twitter : sa base d'utilisateurs actifs. En tout tat de cause, M. Musk n'est pas tenu d'expliquer pourquoi il a demand les donnes ni de se soumettre aux nouvelles conditions que la socit a tent d'imposer  son droit contractuel sur les donnes demandes.  ce stade, M. Musk pense que Twitter refuse de manire transparente de se conformer  ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion, ce qui suscite de nouveaux soupons selon lesquels la socit retient les donnes demandes en raison de l'inquitude de ce que la propre analyse de M. Musk de ces donnes permettra de dcouvrir.

 Si Twitter est confiant dans ses estimations de spam publies, M. Musk ne comprend pas la rticence de l'entreprise  permettre  M. Musk d'valuer ces estimations de manire indpendante. Comme indiqu dans notre correspondance prcdente, M. Musk se conformera bien sr aux restrictions prvues  la section 6.4, notamment en s'assurant que toute personne examinant les donnes est lie par un accord de non-divulgation, et M. Musk ne conservera ni n'utilisera autrement aucune information sensible sur le plan de la concurrence si la transaction n'est pas ralise.

Aprs une impasse de plusieurs semaines, le conseil d'administration de Twitter a dcid de se conformer aux demandes d'Elon Musk en matire de donnes internes en offrant l'accs  son  firehose  complet.

Le Firehose Twitter est un accs technique aux plus de 500 millions de tweets publis quotidiennement sur Twitter. Cet accs technique tait initialement rserv  quelques trs rares acteurs qui revendaient les donnes aux prestataires et plateformes de social media intelligence sous un accord de licence avec Twitter. Ces acteurs bnficiant du Firehose pouvaient se connecter directement et sans restrictions de volumes aux bases de donnes de Twitter. Le Firehose tait la seule faon de se connecter  l'intgralit des Tweets publis. Twitter a mis fin  ces accords et a coup le Firehose ou tout au moins en a rserv l'accs  GNIP qu'il a rachet. L'accs aux donnes ncessaires pour des dispositifs de veille et d'analyse d'envergure sur Twitter se fait maintenant directement auprs de Twitter via ses offres d'API ou par GNIP lorsque les volumes sont plus importants.


*Pas suffisant, estime Elon Musk qui a dcid de mettre un terme au contrat*

Dans une lettre publie par le gendarme boursier amricain, les avocats d'Elon Musk ont assur que Twitter n'a pas respect ses engagements pris dans l'accord, notamment en ne fournissant pas toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes inauthentiques et de spams.




> Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk.
> 
> Bien que Twitter ait fourni certaines informations, ces informations sont accompagnes de chanes, de limitations d'utilisation ou d'autres fonctionnalits de formatage artificielles, ce qui a rendu certaines des informations peu utiles  M. Musk et  ses conseillers. Par exemple, lorsque Twitter a finalement fourni l'accs aux huit *API* de dveloppeur explicitement demandes pour la premire fois par M. Musk dans la lettre du 25 mai, ces API contenaient une limite de dbit infrieure  celle que Twitter fournit  ses plus grandes entreprises clientes. Twitter n'a propos de fournir  M. Musk le mme niveau d'accs qu' certains de ses clients aprs que nous ayons expliqu que la limitation de la limite de dbit empchait M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer l'analyse qu'il souhaitait effectuer dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> De plus, ces API contenaient un  plafond  artificiel sur le nombre de requtes que M. Musk et son quipe peuvent excuter, quelle que soit la limite de dbit, un problme qui empchait initialement M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer une analyse des donnes dans n'importe quel dlai raisonnable. M. Musk a soulev cette question ds qu'il en a eu connaissance, dans le premier paragraphe de la lettre du 29 juin :  nous venons d'tre informs par nos experts en donnes que Twitter a plac un plafond artificiel sur le nombre de recherches que nos experts peuvent effectuer avec ces donnes , ce qui empche maintenant M. Musk et son quipe de faire leur analyse. Ce plafond n'a t supprim que le 6 juillet, aprs que M. Musk a demand sa suppression pour la deuxime fois.
> 
> Sur la base du refus susmentionn de fournir les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis le 9 mai 2022, Twitter enfreint les sections 6.4 et 6.11 de l'accord de fusion.
> 
> Malgr les spculations publiques sur ce point, M. Musk n'a pas renonc  son droit d'examiner les donnes et informations de Twitter simplement parce qu'il a choisi de ne pas rechercher ces donnes et informations avant de conclure l'accord de fusion. En fait, il a ngoci les droits d'accs et d'information dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion prcisment pour pouvoir examiner les donnes et les informations importantes pour les activits de Twitter avant de financer et de conclure la transaction.


En mettant fin  son engagement de racheter Twitter, l'homme d'affaires s'expose  des poursuites juridiques consquentes. Les deux parties se sont engages  verser une indemnit de rupture pouvant aller jusqu' un milliard de dollars dans certaines circonstances.

Le prsident du conseil d'administration de la plateforme, Bret Taylor, a d'ailleurs tweet que le conseil d'administration tait  dtermin  conclure la transaction au prix et aux termes convenus  et entendait bien l'emporter devant les tribunaux :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter s'est engag  conclure la transaction au prix et aux conditions convenus avec M. Musk et prvoit d'intenter une action en justice pour faire respecter l'accord de fusion. Nous sommes convaincus que nous l'emporterons devant la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware .


La dcision affiche d'Elon Musk ne garantit pas que l'acquisition n'aura pas lieu.  Il a sign un accord qu'il est lgalement oblig de respecter , a tweet Ann Lipton, professeure de droit  l'universit de Tulane.  C'est un scnario dsastreux pour Twitter et son CA, car l'entreprise va maintenant devoir affronter Musk dans une longue bataille judiciaire pour sauver la transaction et/ou rcuprer au moins un milliard de dollars , a ragi l'analyste Dan Ives.

Dans la lettre, les avocats d'Elon Musk voquent aussi des licenciements rcents d'employs de Twitter et le gel des recrutements.  Ils ont clairement  list le plus de motifs possible pour viter d'avoir  payer  l'amende prvue, a comment l'analyste Carolina Milanesi.

Source : lettre des avocats de Musk auprs de la SEC, Bret Taylor

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk abandonner son projet de rachat de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des raisons voques pour le faire ?
 ::fleche::  De Twitter et d'Elon Musk, quelle entit, selon vous, a plus de chance devant un tribunal ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk prsente ses trois dernires exigences avant sa prise de contrle de Twitter pendant le Forum conomique qui s'est tenu au Qatar
 ::fleche::  Un ancien travailleur de Tesla rejette le paiement de 15 millions de dollars dans le cadre d'un procs pour racisme, un jury lui avait accord 137 millions de dollars
 ::fleche::  Les employs de SpaceX rdigent une lettre ouverte aux dirigeants de l'entreprise dnonant le comportement d'Elon Musk. L'entreprise a licenci certains des auteurs de la lettre
 ::fleche::  Tesla est poursuivi pour avoir illgalement licenci des employs et refus de leur verser leur salaire, ces licenciements auraient impact ses programmes de diversit et d'inclusion

----------


## Mat.M

> tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk abandonner son projet de rachat de Twitter ?


non je ne suis pas surpris.Il y a quelques mois il s'est enflamm un peu en voulant racheter Twitter pour se raviser par la suite.
Ce qui lui pend au nez c'est la maldiction du vainqueur comme on dit en conomie.
Aprs mettre 44 milliards sur la table pas certain que financirement parlant Elon Musk dispose rellement de l'intgralit de cette somme.Comment aurait-il procd pour racheter de manire effective Twitter ? Vente d'actifs, emprunts donc dettes auprs de fonds d'investissement comme Blackrock ? La question est ouverte

----------


## marsupial

Depuis le dbut je pense que racheter twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars est une arnaque. A moins d'tre politicien pour manipuler l'opinion, le rseau social n'a aucun intrt. Elon Musk s'est enflamm autour du concept de la libert d'expression. Il risque d'en payer le prix : jusqu' un milliard d'amende pour non respect de l'accord de rachat. Il pourrait mme tre amen  racheter twitter selon les termes convenus. Twitter a perdu plus du quart de sa valeur et Tesla a baiss de 25%. Mais dans quelle galre t'es tu embarqu Elon ? Il y a bien mieux  faire de ta fortune et de ta relative influence.

Par exemple, mettre fin  la faim dans le monde ne coterait 'que' 6 milliards. source ONU
Rsoudre le problme des SDF en France ne coterait 'que' un milliard. source le monde

----------


## Aiekick

je penses que le nombre de faux comptes est immenses au contraire de ce que dit twitter et 
qu'ils craignaient que musk ne le devoile au public, comme a son habitude, et ne provoque le taul envers le reseaux social, 
en plus de mettre fin  l'offre de rachat..

----------


## phil995511

La valeur de ce  rseau social  tant purement spculative, il a bien fait de tourner la page

----------


## Coeur De Roses

> Depuis le dbut je pense que racheter twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars est une arnaque. A moins d'tre politicien pour manipuler l'opinion, le rseau social n'a aucun intrt. Elon Musk s'est enflamm autour du concept de la libert d'expression. Il risque d'en payer le prix : jusqu' un milliard d'amende pour non respect de l'accord de rachat. Il pourrait mme tre amen  racheter twitter selon les termes convenus. Twitter a perdu plus du quart de sa valeur et Tesla a baiss de 25%. Mais dans quelle galre t'es tu embarqu Elon ? Il y a bien mieux  faire de ta fortune et de ta relative influence.
> 
> Par exemple, mettre fin  la faim dans le monde ne coterait 'que' 6 milliards. source ONU
> Rsoudre le problme des SDF en France ne coterait 'que' un milliard. source le monde


Sachant qu' ma connaissance, tout le monde utilise twitter gratuitement, except pour les pubs ou peut tre d'autre trucs payants que je connais pas, je me suis demand comment rentabilis autant d'argent avec une telle plate-forme (pas pjoratif pour Twitter mais je voyais pas comment a pouvait tre aussi rentable quand tu balance 44 milliards, concernet le retour sur investissement). Je me suis dit bon 44 milliard, il sait ce qu'il fait.

Oui je sais on va me dire quand c'est gratuit c'est toi le produit.

----------


## Bruno

*Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord,* 
*Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer*

*Le message de Twitter  Elon Musk aprs sa tentative de renoncer  son accord de rachat de l'entreprise pour 44 milliards de dollars : on se verra au tribunal.  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter s'est engag  conclure la transaction au prix et aux conditions convenus avec Musk et prvoit d'engager une action en justice pour faire respecter l'accord de fusion , a tweet le prsident de Twitter, Bret Taylor, moins d'une heure aprs que l'quipe juridique de Musk a dclar vouloir se retirer de l'accord dans un document dpos auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission.*

Au vu des rebondissements de cette transaction, il n'est pas surprenant que Twitter ait l'intention de se battre. Peu aprs que Musk a dclar qu'il achterait Twitter et le rendrait priv, il a commenc  prparer le terrain pour expliquer pourquoi il pourrait se retirer, en affirmant que Twitter n'tait pas honnte sur le nombre de robots prsents sur la plateforme. Twitter a insist auprs de Musk et du public sur le fait que les robots sont sous contrle et qu'il a l'intention d'appliquer l'accord de fusion.


Elon Musk a renonc vendredi  laccord pass pour racheter le rseau social Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Dans une lettre publie par la SEC, le gendarme boursier amricain, ses avocats assurent que Twitter na pas respect ses engagements pris dans laccord, notamment en ne fournissant pas toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes inauthentiques et de spams. Par le biais de Bret Taylor, prsident du conseil d'administration de la plateforme de microblogging, Twitter indique prvoit d'intenter une action en justice pour faire respecter l'accord de fusion.  Nous sommes convaincus que nous l'emporterons devant la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware , martle Twitter.

Lorsque Musk et Twitter ont sign l'accord, les deux parties ont accept de payer une indemnit de rupture d'un milliard de dollars au cas o l'une ou l'autre se retirerait pour des raisons spcifiques. Musk a accept de payer ces frais s'il n'tait pas en mesure d'obtenir les fonds ncessaires pour mener  bien le rachat, ce qui n'a pas t le cas jusqu' prsent. Et Twitter a accept de payer les frais s'il trouvait un autre acheteur ou si son conseil d'administration recommandait aux actionnaires de voter contre l'offre de Musk.

tant donn que Musk prtend que Twitter a viol les conditions de l'accord en ne communiquant pas les informations commerciales essentielles relatives aux robots, il est clair qu'il essaie de se retirer sans rien payer. L'indemnit de rupture n'est pas mentionne dans le document dpos vendredi auprs de la SEC, qui expose les raisons de son retrait de l'accord.


La dcision affiche d'Elon Musk ne garantit pas que l'acquisition n'aura pas lieu.  Il a sign un accord qu'il est lgalement oblig de respecter , a tweet Ann Lipton, professeure de droit  l'universit de Tulane.  C'est un scnario dsastreux pour Twitter et son CA, car l'entreprise va maintenant devoir affronter Musk dans une longue bataille judiciaire pour sauver la transaction et/ou rcuprer au moins un milliard de dollars , a ragi l'analyste Dan Ives.

Dans la lettre, les avocats d'Elon Musk voquent aussi des licenciements rcents d'employs de Twitter et le gel des recrutements. Ils ont clairement  list le plus de motifs possible pour viter d'avoir  payer  l'amende prvue, a comment l'analyste Carolina Milanesi.

Twitter ayant dclar qu'il allait se battre pour faire payer Musk, cet accord dj fou pourrait bientt se transformer en une bataille juridique longue et dsordonne. Dans un mmo interne aux employs de Twitter, l'avocat gnral de la socit, Sean Edgett, a dit aux employs de  s'abstenir de tweeter, de slacker ou de partager tout commentaire sur la fusion , et que la direction serait  trs limite sur ce que nous pouvons partager .  Je sais qu'il s'agit d'une priode incertaine et nous apprcions votre patience et votre engagement continu dans le travail important que nous avons en cours , a crit Edgett.

*Musk et Twitter pourraient galement parvenir  un accord*

Twitter pourrait accepter une modification mineure du prix de la transaction,  savoir 54,20 dollars par action, afin d'viter tout litige, selon Ann Lipton, professeure de gouvernance d'entreprise  la Tulane Law School. Cela pourrait ne pas plaire aux actionnaires de Twitter qui ont apprci la premire offre. Le prix d'achat reprsente une prime de 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de 39,31 dollars de l'action de la socit le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse avant que Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans l'entreprise. Les actions de Twitter ont cltur  30,04 dollars vendredi.

On ne sait pas exactement ce que Musk accepterait, a dit Lipton.  Je ne sais pas si Musk veut simplement faire baisser d'un ou deux dollars le prix de l'action, a-t-elle dit. Je pense que Musk veut ne pas avoir l'accord ou une rvaluation assez dramatique. Je ne pense donc pas que les parties soient prs de conclure un accord  l'heure actuelle. 

Sterling a dclar que le tribunal de la chancellerie du Delaware est  conu pour traiter des questions de ce genre, donc, il pourrait obliger Musk  suivre l'accord, mais que cela pourrait se compliquer dans le processus. Twitter semble avoir un argument juridique trs solide .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Quelle serait selon vous la meilleure solution pour Twitter : se battre en justice contre Musk ou accepter une ventuelle rvaluation de Twitter ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles. Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam

 ::fleche::  Un ancien travailleur de Tesla rejette le paiement de 15 millions de dollars dans le cadre d'un procs pour racisme, un jury lui avait accord 137 millions de dollars

 ::fleche::  Les employs de SpaceX rdigent une lettre ouverte aux dirigeants de l'entreprise dnonant le comportement d'Elon Musk. L'entreprise a licenci certains des auteurs de la lettre

 ::fleche::  Tesla est poursuivi pour avoir illgalement licenci des employs et refus de leur verser leur salaire, ces licenciements auraient impact ses programmes de diversit et d'inclusion

----------


## jvallois

Je me demande si le but de Musk n'est pas, tout simplement, de mettre Twitter en difficult pour le faire couler ?

----------


## smobydick

Il veut surtout faire baisser le prix. Retirez 20 milliards et il signe dans la minute

----------


## Mingolito

Il a juste eu une lubie impulsive, puis il a fini par se rendre compte que c'tait totalement con de foutre en l'air 44 milliards de $ pour cette merde non rentable et inutile, et donc il essaie de se sortir de son engagement.
De plus le march boursier de la tech s'est croul entre temps, en mme temps que les cryptomonnaies, et son capital a du coup perdu 65 milliards de $.

Pendant ce temps Starlink croule sous les dettes  cause du projet mars qui coute un bras, et qui ne vas sans doute jamais rien rapporter, et Tesla devient dficitaire car ils ne peuvent plus plus produire faute de composants et mme de main d'uvre.

Donc il est dans la mouise financire.

----------


## jvallois

> Donc il est dans la mouise financire.


Je veux bien changer sa mouise avec la mienne !  ::ptdr::

----------


## kain_tn

> Je veux bien changer sa mouise avec la mienne !


C'est clair!

Mme avec 65 milliards en moins, il reste  la tte des personnes les plus riches du monde.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Refus d'Elon Musk d'honorer son engagement de rachat de Twitter : Twitter a un avantage juridique dans ce lourd litige,*
*selon des experts * 

*Twitter Inc a un dossier juridique solide contre Elon Musk qui a renonc  son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acqurir la socit amricaine de mdias sociaux, mais pourrait opter pour une rengociation ou un rglement au lieu d'une longue bataille judiciaire, selon des experts juridiques.*

Musk a secou le monde des mdias sociaux plus tt cette anne avec son offre sans prcdent de privatiser l'entreprise, arguant qu'il serait en mesure de dvelopper Twitter et de le rendre plus ouvert et, dans son esprit, politiquement neutre. Il a dclar qu'il laisserait l'ancien prsident Donald Trump revenir sur la plateforme et a fait valoir que les pratiques de modration de contenu de Twitter enfreignaient la libert d'expression. Musk a renonc  son droit d'examiner de plus prs les finances de l'entreprise lorsqu'il a sign l'accord.

Mais peu de temps aprs, des questions se sont poses quant  savoir s'il irait jusqu'au bout. Une vente mondiale d'actions technologiques a profondment rduit sa valeur nette personnelle, dont il avait tir parti pour obtenir des engagements pour l'emprunt dont il avait besoin pour acheter Twitter.

L'enthousiasme de Musk pour donner suite  l'accord est remis en question depuis au moins le mois de mai, lorsqu'il a dclar que l'accord tait  suspendu  jusqu' ce qu'il puisse vrifier si l'affirmation de Twitter selon laquelle moins de 5% des comptes sont des robots ou des spams tait exacte. Il a accus Twitter de dissimuler des informations, tandis que la socit a dclar qu'elle agissait de bonne foi et fournissait tout ce que les conditions de l'accord l'exigeaient.

En multipliant les allgations sur le pourcentage de robots et de spams sur la plateforme, Musk a fait baisser le cours de l'action de Twitter et tentait de s'en servir pour potentiellement forcer Twitter  rengocier l'accord  un prix infrieur.

Dans une lettre publie par le gendarme boursier amricain, les avocats d'Elon Musk ont assur que Twitter n'a pas respect ses engagements pris dans l'accord, notamment en ne fournissant pas toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes inauthentiques et de spams.

En mettant fin  son engagement de racheter Twitter, l'homme d'affaires s'expose  des poursuites juridiques consquentes. Les deux parties se sont engages  verser une indemnit de rupture pouvant aller jusqu' un milliard de dollars dans certaines circonstances.

Le prsident du conseil d'administration de la plateforme, Bret Taylor, a d'ailleurs tweet que le conseil d'administration tait  dtermin  conclure la transaction au prix et aux termes convenus  et entendait bien l'emporter devant les tribunaux :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter s'est engag  conclure la transaction au prix et aux conditions convenus avec M. Musk et prvoit d'intenter une action en justice pour faire respecter l'accord de fusion. Nous sommes convaincus que nous l'emporterons devant la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware .


*Twitter a un avantage juridique, estiment des experts*

Les tribunaux du Delaware, o le diffrend entre les deux parties devrait tre plaid, ont fix la barre haute pour que les acqureurs soient autoriss  abandonner leurs transactions. Mais les entreprises cibles choisissent souvent la certitude d'un accord rengoci  un prix infrieur ou une compensation financire plutt qu'une bataille judiciaire dsordonne qui peut durer plusieurs mois, ont dclar trois professeurs de droit des socits.

La principale affirmation de Musk contre Twitter est que la socit base  San Francisco a rompu leur accord, car elle ne partagera pas avec lui suffisamment d'informations pour tayer son affirmation selon laquelle les comptes spam et les faux comptes constituent moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs. Twitter a maintenu cette estimation, mais a galement dclar qu'il tait possible que le nombre de ces comptes soit plus lev.

Musk a galement dclar vendredi dans une lettre  Twitter que la fausse dclaration par la socit du nombre de comptes de spam pourrait tre un  effet ngatif important (MAE - _material adverse effect_)  qui lui permettrait de se retirer selon les termes du contrat.




> Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk.
> 
> Bien que Twitter ait fourni certaines informations, ces informations sont accompagnes de chanes, de limitations d'utilisation ou d'autres fonctionnalits de formatage artificielles, ce qui a rendu certaines des informations peu utiles  M. Musk et  ses conseillers. Par exemple, lorsque Twitter a finalement fourni l'accs aux huit *API* de dveloppeur explicitement demandes pour la premire fois par M. Musk dans la lettre du 25 mai, ces API contenaient une limite de dbit infrieure  celle que Twitter fournit  ses plus grandes entreprises clientes. Twitter n'a propos de fournir  M. Musk le mme niveau d'accs qu' certains de ses clients aprs que nous ayons expliqu que la limitation de la limite de dbit empchait M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer l'analyse qu'il souhaitait effectuer dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> De plus, ces API contenaient un  plafond  artificiel sur le nombre de requtes que M. Musk et son quipe peuvent excuter, quelle que soit la limite de dbit, un problme qui empchait initialement M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer une analyse des donnes dans n'importe quel dlai raisonnable. M. Musk a soulev cette question ds qu'il en a eu connaissance, dans le premier paragraphe de la lettre du 29 juin :  nous venons d'tre informs par nos experts en donnes que Twitter a plac un plafond artificiel sur le nombre de recherches que nos experts peuvent effectuer avec ces donnes , ce qui empche maintenant M. Musk et son quipe de faire leur analyse. Ce plafond n'a t supprim que le 6 juillet, aprs que M. Musk a demand sa suppression pour la deuxime fois.
> 
> Sur la base du refus susmentionn de fournir les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis le 9 mai 2022, Twitter enfreint les sections 6.4 et 6.11 de l'accord de fusion.
> 
> Malgr les spculations publiques sur ce point, M. Musk n'a pas renonc  son droit d'examiner les donnes et informations de Twitter simplement parce qu'il a choisi de ne pas rechercher ces donnes et informations avant de conclure l'accord de fusion. En fait, il a ngoci les droits d'accs et d'information dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion prcisment pour pouvoir examiner les donnes et les informations importantes pour les activits de Twitter avant de financer et de conclure la transaction.


Mais les experts juridiques ont dclar que les tribunaux du Delaware considraient les MAE comme des vnements dramatiques et inattendus qui nuisent  long terme aux performances d'une entreprise. Les contrats commerciaux tels que celui entre Musk et Twitter sont si normatifs qu'un juge a statu qu'une MAE n'avait t valablement dclenche qu'une seule fois dans l'histoire d'un tel litige - dans le cas du groupe de soins de sant allemand Fresenius Kabi AG qui a mis fin  son accord avec le fabricant amricain de mdicaments gnriques Akorn Inc en 2018.

Dans cette affaire, un tribunal a jug que les assurances d'Akorn  Fresenius selon lesquelles elle tait en conformit avec ses obligations rglementaires taient inexactes. Il a galement constat qu'Akorn avait dissimul des faits sur la dtrioration de ses performances qui ont merg dans les allgations de lanceurs d'alerte.

Les experts juridiques ont rejet l'ide que des numros de compte de spam inexacts quivaudraient  un MAE pour Twitter au mme niveau que les problmes qui tourmentaient Akorn.

 Si l'affaire est porte devant les tribunaux, Musk a le fardeau de prouver qu'il est plus probable qu'improbable que le nombre de comptes de spam tait non seulement faux, mais qu'il tait si faux que cela aura un effet significatif sur les revenus de Twitter  l'avenir , a dclar Ann Lipton, doyen associ pour la recherche professorale  la facult de droit de Tulane.

Musk a galement affirm que Twitter avait viol leur accord en licenciant deux employs cls de haut rang, son chef de produit et son directeur gnral des consommateurs, sans son consentement, comme l'exige leur contrat.

 C'est probablement la seule rclamation qui a une chance d'aboutir , a dclar Brian Quinn, professeur  la Boston College Law School, mais il a ajout qu'il ne pensait pas que les licenciements taient suffisamment graves pour affecter les activits de Twitter.

En 2020, le tribunal du Delaware a autoris Mirae Asset Capital Co de Core du Sud  renoncer  un contrat d'htel de luxe de 5,8 milliards de dollars parce que la pandmie a amen le vendeur, Anbang Insurance Group of China,  modifier ses oprations htelires ordinaires.


*Trouver un accord plutt que tenter de rgler le litige jusqu'au bout au tribunal*

La plupart du temps, les tribunaux se prononcent en faveur des socits cibles et ordonnent aux acqureurs de conclure leurs transactions - un recours juridique connu sous le nom de  performance spcifique . En 2001, par exemple, Tyson Foods, le plus grand transformateur de poulet amricain, a dcid qu'il ne voulait plus acheter le plus grand emballeur de viande, IBP Inc. Un juge a ordonn que l'affaire soit conclue.

De nombreuses entreprises choisissent cependant de trouver un accord avec leurs acqureurs pour mettre fin  l'incertitude sur leur avenir qui peut peser sur leurs salaris, clients et fournisseurs.

Cela s'est produit plus frquemment lorsque la pandmie de COVID-19 a clat en 2020 et a provoqu un choc conomique mondial. Dans un cas, le dtaillant franais LVMH a menac de renoncer  un accord avec Tiffany & Co. Le dtaillant de bijoux amricain a accept de baisser le prix d'acquisition de 425 millions de dollars  15,8 milliards de dollars.

Simon Property Group Inc, le plus grand exploitant de centres commerciaux aux tats-Unis, a russi  rduire de 18 % le prix d'achat d'une participation majoritaire dans son rival Taubman Centers Inc,  2,65 milliards de dollars.

D'autres entreprises ont laiss les acqureurs se retirer en change d'une compensation financire. Cela inclut la socit de technologie mdicale Channel Medsystems Inc, qui a poursuivi Boston Scientific Corp pour avoir tent de se retirer de leur accord de 275 millions de dollars. En 2019, un juge a dcid que l'accord devait tre conclu et Boston Scientific a vers  Channel Medsystems un montant non divulgu.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk abandonner son projet de rachat de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Une tentative pour procder  un rachat moins onreux ?
 ::fleche::  De Twitter et d'Elon Musk, quelle entit, selon vous, a plus de chance devant un tribunal ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk prsente ses trois dernires exigences avant sa prise de contrle de Twitter pendant le Forum conomique qui s'est tenu au Qatar
 ::fleche::  Un ancien travailleur de Tesla rejette le paiement de 15 millions de dollars dans le cadre d'un procs pour racisme, un jury lui avait accord 137 millions de dollars
 ::fleche::  Les employs de SpaceX rdigent une lettre ouverte aux dirigeants de l'entreprise dnonant le comportement d'Elon Musk. L'entreprise a licenci certains des auteurs de la lettre
 ::fleche::  Tesla est poursuivi pour avoir illgalement licenci des employs et refus de leur verser leur salaire, ces licenciements auraient impact ses programmes de diversit et d'inclusion

----------


## Romane

> Je pense surtout que la manuvre d'E Musk n'est pas de faire baisser le prix pour l'acheter moins cher
> mais de dnigrer l'entreprise pour ne pas la racheter au final
> 
> la vraie manuvre d'E Musk c'tait de donner une raison plausible  la vente d'une partie de ses actions Tesla 
> sans que cela n'affecte trop la valeur du titre
> 1- Je veux acheter Twitter 
> 2- J'ai besoin de cash , je vends x% de mes actions Tesla 
> 3- Rvisez votre prix les gars l, c'est pas clair votre affaire 
> ---- on est l
> ...


et voila, on est maintenant en tape 4 
Ce type est un manipulateur

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les trois raisons principales pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter,*
*il voque entre autres des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables * 

*Elon Musk a tweet une photo de lui en train de rire - avec une lgende qu'il avait apparemment lui-mme ajoute :

 Ils ont dit que je ne pouvais pas acheter Twitter. Ensuite, ils ne divulgueraient pas d'informations sur les bots. Maintenant, ils veulent me forcer  acheter Twitter au tribunal. Maintenant, ils doivent divulguer les informations sur les bots au tribunal .




En fait, sur la base de l'un des documents que Twitter a dposs devant le tribunal aprs que l'avocat de Musk a affirm que Twitter avait  omis ou refus  de fournir des informations sur les comptes de spam, il est donn plus de dtails sur les raisons pour lesquelles Musk veut annuler l'acquisition :

Les chiffres pertinents sur les comptes de spam taient la raison numro un. ( Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois, malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk. )

Mais il y en a plus... L'avocat de Musk soutient galement que Twitter viole l'accord de fusion en raison de  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  - en particulier leurs chiffres sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables. Bien que l'analyse de Musk  reste en cours, toutes les indications suggrent que plusieurs des divulgations publiques de Twitter... sont soit fausses, soit matriellement trompeuses . Alors que Twitter a affirm avoir un processus raisonn pour calculer les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (et le pourcentage de comptes de spam), l'avocat de Musk affirme qu'au lieu de cela, le processus  semble tre arbitraire et ad hoc , rendant les dclarations de Twitter  fausses et trompeuses . Et donc,  M. Musk a le droit de demander l'annulation de l'accord de fusion dans le cas o ces reprsentations matrielles sont juges fausses .

Et enfin, l'avocat de Musk fournit une troisime raison pour mettre fin  l'acquisition. Twitter tait tenu de  demander et d'obtenir le consentement avant de s'carter de son obligation de mener ses activits dans le cours normal  et de  prserver pratiquement intacts les composants matriels de son organisation commerciale actuelle . La lettre de l'avocat affirme que cela ne s'est pas produit :

 La conduite de Twitter en licenciant deux employs cls de haut rang, son responsable des produits de revenus et le directeur gnral de Consumer, ainsi qu'en annonant le 7 juillet qu'elle licenciait un tiers de son quipe d'acquisition de talents, entame la disposition du cours normal. Twitter a galement institu un gel gnral des embauches qui s'tend mme au rexamen des offres d'emploi en cours. De plus, trois dirigeants ont dmissionn de Twitter depuis la signature de l'accord de fusion : le responsable des data science, le vice-prsident du service Twitter et un vice-prsident de la gestion des produits pour la sant, la conversation et la croissance .

Mais Twitter n'a pas reu  de consentement pour des changements dans la conduite de ses activits, y compris pour les changements spcifiques numrs ci-dessus , selon l'avocat de Musk, qui  constituent donc une violation substantielle de la section 6.1 de l'accord de fusion .*

Un diffrend sur les limites de dbit de l'API est au cur de la dcision d'Elon Musk de renoncer  son projet d'acquisition de Twitter.

Musk a fait plusieurs dclarations publiques concernant son dsir de savoir combien de comptes Twitter sont grs par des robots ou sont autrement inauthentiques, car il estime que le nombre de comptes douteux a un impact sur la valeur de l'entreprise. Le milliardaire a donc cherch des informations sur les mthodes de Twitter pour dtecter et grer les faux comptes avant de conclure l'affaire.

L'un des documents dposs par Twitter aprs que Musk a renonc  son projet d'acquisition de Twitter comprend une lettre des avocats de Musk qui dtaille ces efforts pour obtenir des informations.




> Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk.
> 
> Bien que Twitter ait fourni certaines informations, ces informations sont accompagnes de chanes, de limitations d'utilisation ou d'autres fonctionnalits de formatage artificielles, ce qui a rendu certaines des informations peu utiles  M. Musk et  ses conseillers. Par exemple, lorsque Twitter a finalement fourni l'accs aux huit  API  de dveloppeur explicitement demandes pour la premire fois par M. Musk dans la lettre du 25 mai, ces API contenaient une limite de dbit infrieure  celle que Twitter fournit  ses plus grandes entreprises clientes. Twitter n'a propos de fournir  M. Musk le mme niveau d'accs qu' certains de ses clients aprs que nous avons expliqu que la limitation de la limite de dbit empchait M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer l'analyse qu'il souhaitait effectuer dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> De plus, ces API contenaient un  plafond  artificiel sur le nombre de requtes que M. Musk et son quipe peuvent excuter, quelle que soit la limite de dbit, un problme qui empchait initialement M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer une analyse des donnes dans n'importe quel dlai raisonnable. M. Musk a soulev cette question ds qu'il en a eu connaissance, dans le premier paragraphe de la lettre du 29 juin :  nous venons d'tre informs par nos experts en donnes que Twitter a plac un plafond artificiel sur le nombre de recherches que nos experts peuvent effectuer avec ces donnes , ce qui empche maintenant M. Musk et son quipe de faire leur analyse. Ce plafond n'a t supprim que le 6 juillet, aprs que M. Musk a demand sa suppression pour la deuxime fois.
> 
> Sur la base du refus susmentionn de fournir les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis le 9 mai 2022, Twitter enfreint les sections 6.4 et 6.11 de l'accord de fusion.
> 
> Malgr les spculations publiques sur ce point, M. Musk n'a pas renonc  son droit d'examiner les donnes et informations de Twitter simplement parce qu'il a choisi de ne pas rechercher ces donnes et informations avant de conclure l'accord de fusion. En fait, il a ngoci les droits d'accs et d'information dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion prcisment pour pouvoir examiner les donnes et les informations importantes pour les activits de Twitter avant de financer et de conclure la transaction.


Un segment du document affirme que Musk et son quipe ont recherch  une varit de documents du conseil d'administration, y compris un modle financier de travail ascendant pour 2022, un budget pour 2022, un projet de plan ou de budget mis  jour et une copie de travail du modle d'valuation de Goldman Sachs sous-tendant son attestation d'quit .

 Twitter n'a fourni qu'une copie PDF de la prsentation finale du conseil d'administration de Goldman Sachs .

Musk et son quipe ont soulev la question des limites de requte le 29 juin, mais Twitter n'a pas chang la limite avant le 6 juillet  aprs que Musk a demand sa suppression une deuxime fois.

Ne pas rpondre aux demandes d'Elon Musk a cr une situation dans laquelle Musk a estim que Twitter violait l'accord de fusion.

Il a donc renonc  son projet de rachat, laissant ouvertes les questions de savoir pourquoi Twitter n'aurait pu fournir qu'un accs limit  ses API, ou pourquoi il ne pouvait pas offrir plus d'accs tant donn qu'il fonctionne  grande chelle.

Si la dcision n'tait que de la stratgie (pour se retirer de l'accord sans avoir  payer le milliard de dollars de frais ou revoir le prix d'achat  la baisse), elle deviendra sans aucun doute quelque chose que les tribunaux devront considrer. Le prsident du conseil d'administration de la plateforme, Bret Taylor, a d'ailleurs tweet que le conseil d'administration tait  dtermin  conclure la transaction au prix et aux termes convenus  et entendait bien l'emporter devant les tribunaux :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter s'est engag  conclure la transaction au prix et aux conditions convenus avec M. Musk et prvoit d'intenter une action en justice pour faire respecter l'accord de fusion. Nous sommes convaincus que nous l'emporterons devant la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware .

La dcision affiche d'Elon Musk ne garantit pas que l'acquisition n'aura pas lieu.  Il a sign un accord qu'il est lgalement oblig de respecter , a tweet Ann Lipton, professeure de droit  l'universit de Tulane.  C'est un scnario dsastreux pour Twitter et son CA, car l'entreprise va maintenant devoir affronter Musk dans une longue bataille judiciaire pour sauver la transaction et/ou rcuprer au moins un milliard de dollars , a ragi l'analyste Dan Ives.

Mais les termes de l'accord signifient qu'il ne serait pas facile pour Musk de mettre fin  cet accord. Musk a accept de conclure l'accord  moins que quelque chose d'important n'arrive  l'activit de Twitter, et les experts juridiques doutent que le problme du bot soit admissible. Twitter, qui a initialement combattu l'offre publique d'achat de Musk, s'en sortirait affaiblie si l'accord venait  tre annul et les experts s'attendent  ce que Twitter se batte pour y parvenir. Twitter lui-mme a dclar qu'il avait l'intention de conclure l'accord. Mme si Musk convainc un juge de lui permettre de mettre un terme  l'accord, il pourrait toujours tre responsable des frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars de l'accord.

Les querelles juridiques pour savoir qui est en faute et si Musk pouvait tre autoris ou non  se retirer pourraient prendre beaucoup de temps  tre rsolues.




> Twitter ou la socit mre peut rsilier l'accord de fusion si, parmi certaines autres circonstances, (1) la fusion n'a pas t ralise au plus tard le 24 octobre 2022, date qui sera prolonge de six mois si les conditions de clture lies aux lois antitrust et les autorisations d'investissement tranger et l'absence de toute loi ou ordonnance applicables rendant illgale ou interdisant la Fusion n'ont pas t satisfaites  cette date ; ou (2) les actionnaires de Twitter n'adoptent pas l'accord de fusion. Twitter peut rsilier l'accord de fusion dans certaines circonstances limites supplmentaires, notamment pour permettre  Twitter de conclure un accord dfinitif pour une proposition d'acquisition concurrente qui constitue une proposition suprieure (telle que dfinie dans l'accord de fusion). La socit mre peut rsilier l'accord de fusion dans certaines circonstances limites supplmentaires, y compris avant l'adoption de l'accord de fusion par les actionnaires de Twitter si le conseil d'administration recommande aux actionnaires de Twitter de voter contre l'adoption de l'accord de fusion ou en faveur de toute proposition d'acquisition concurrente.
> 
> * la rsiliation de l'accord de fusion dans des circonstances limites spcifies, Twitter devra payer  la socit mre des frais de rsiliation de 1,0 milliard de dollars.* Plus prcisment, cette indemnit de rsiliation est due par Twitter  la socit mre parce que (1) Twitter rsilie l'accord de fusion pour permettre  Twitter de conclure un accord dfinitif pour une proposition d'acquisition concurrente qui constitue une proposition suprieure; ou (2) la socit mre rsilie l'accord de fusion parce que le conseil d'administration recommande aux actionnaires de Twitter de voter contre l'adoption de l'accord de fusion ou en faveur de toute proposition d'acquisition concurrente. Cette indemnit de rsiliation sera galement due par Twitter  la socit mre dans le cas o, gnralement, (1) une proposition d'acquisition concurrente pour 50 % ou plus des actions ou des actifs consolids de Twitter a t annonce publiquement et n'a pas t retire, (2) l'accord de fusion est rsili parce que les actionnaires de Twitter n'adoptent pas l'accord de fusion ou parce que Twitter enfreint substantiellement l'accord de fusion, et (3) dans les douze mois suivant cette rsiliation de l'accord de fusion, Twitter conclut un accord dfinitif prvoyant une proposition d'acquisition concurrente pour 50% ou plus des actions ou des actifs consolids de Twitter et cette acquisition est par la suite consomme.
> 
> * la rsiliation de l'accord de fusion dans d'autres circonstances limites spcifies, la socit mre sera tenue de payer  Twitter des frais de rsiliation de 1,0 milliard de dollars.* Plus prcisment, cette indemnit de rsiliation est payable par la socit mre  Twitter si l'accord de fusion est rsili par Twitter parce que (1) les conditions des obligations de la socit mre et du sous-traitant d'acquisition pour raliser la fusion sont remplies et la socit mre ne parvient pas  raliser la fusion comme requis en vertu de, et dans les circonstances spcifies dans l'accord de fusion; ou (2) les manquements de la socit mre ou de la filiale d'acquisition  ses dclarations, garanties ou engagements d'une manire qui entranerait le non-respect des conditions de clture correspondantes. M. Musk a fourni  Twitter une garantie limite en faveur de Twitter (la Garantie limite). La Garantie Limite garantit, entre autres, le paiement des frais de rsiliation payables par la socit mre  Twitter, sous rserve des conditions nonces dans la Garantie Limite.


Musk, pour sa part, a pass le week-end  tweeter sur son entreprise Internet spatiale Starlink et  suggrer que les enfants jumeaux qu'il a reconnus la semaine dernire faisaient partie de ses efforts pour faire face  la crise dmographique de l'humanit.

Sources : Elon Musk, lettre des avocats d'Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments avancs ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk prsente ses trois dernires exigences avant sa prise de contrle de Twitter pendant le Forum conomique qui s'est tenu au Qatar
 ::fleche::  Un ancien travailleur de Tesla rejette le paiement de 15 millions de dollars dans le cadre d'un procs pour racisme, un jury lui avait accord 137 millions de dollars
 ::fleche::  Les employs de SpaceX rdigent une lettre ouverte aux dirigeants de l'entreprise dnonant le comportement d'Elon Musk. L'entreprise a licenci certains des auteurs de la lettre
 ::fleche::  Tesla est poursuivi pour avoir illgalement licenci des employs et refus de leur verser leur salaire, ces licenciements auraient impact ses programmes de diversit et d'inclusion

----------


## Bruno

*Twitter s'en prend  Musk et affirme que les obligations lies  l'accord n'ont pas t respectes,* 
*aprs le refus d'Elon Musk d'honorer son engagement de rachat de Twitter*

*Twitter a ripost  Elon Musk lundi, accusant le PDG de Tesla d'avoir "volontairement" viol laccord dachat de la socit de mdias sociaux, quelques jours aprs que le chef de Tesla ait cherch  se retirer de l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars.*

Dans une lettre envoye  Musk, date du 10 juillet et dpose auprs des rgulateurs le 11 juillet, Twitter a dclar qu'il n'avait pas viol ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion, comme l'a indiqu Musk vendredi en cherchant  mettre fin  l'accord.  Twitter exige que Musk et les autres parties se conforment  leurs obligations en vertu de l'accord, y compris leurs obligations de dployer leurs meilleurs efforts pour rendre effectives les transactions envisages par l'accord , indique la lettre.


L'entreprise a prvu de poursuivre Musk en justice pour le forcer  conclure l'accord, une menace dont il s'est moqu lundi, lorsqu'il a envoy une srie de tweets plaisantant sur Twitter et sa menace d'appliquer l'accord en justice.  Ils ont dit que je ne pouvais pas acheter Twitter. Ensuite, ils ne divulgueraient pas d'informations sur les bots. Maintenant, ils veulent me forcer  acheter Twitter au tribunal. Maintenant, ils doivent divulguer les informations sur les bots au tribunal .

Twitter prvoit d'intenter une action en justice en dbut de semaine dans le Delaware. Les actions de Twitter ont termin en baisse de 11,3 %  32,65 dollars lundi, soit une rduction de 40 % par rapport  l'offre de 54,20 dollars de Musk et la plus forte baisse quotidienne en pourcentage depuis plus de 14 mois. Elles ont augment d'environ 1 % dans les changes prolongs.

 Le conseil d'administration de Twitter doit envisager le prjudice potentiel pour ses employs et ses actionnaires de toute donne interne supplmentaire expose dans un litige , a dclar Mark Zgutowicz, analyste de Benchmark.

Francis Pileggi, avocat spcialis dans les litiges d'entreprise au sein du cabinet Lewis Brisbois dans le Delaware, a dclar que Musk pourrait placer les robots au centre du litige s'il se dfend contre le procs intent par Twitter en affirmant que l'entreprise a donn une image fausse du nombre de faux comptes.  Je serais surpris qu'on lui interdise d'obtenir cette information , a dclar Pileggi.

Selon Pileggi, si le nombre de faux comptes est suprieur aux 5 % estims par Twitter, cela pourrait conduire  des ngociations en vue d'une rduction du prix de la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Les experts juridiques affirment que la socit de mdias sociaux, ge de 16 ans, dispose d'un dossier juridique solide contre Musk, mais pourrait opter pour une rengociation ou un rglement au lieu d'un long combat judiciaire.

 Nous pensons que les intentions d'Elon Musk de mettre fin  la fusion sont davantage fondes sur la rcente liquidation du march que sur ... l' chec  de Twitter  se conformer  ses demandes , crit dans une note Brent Thill, analyste chez Jefferies.  En l'absence d'un accord, nous ne serions pas surpris de voir l'action trouver un plancher  23,5 dollars .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles. Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam

 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer

 ::fleche::  Les trois raisons pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter, parmi lesquelles des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables

----------


## phil995511

Le PDG de Twitter se voyait trs certainement dj multimilliardaire, il doit tomber de haut pour vouloir poursuivre ainsi Musk.

Quand  valeur affiche de Twitter elle me parait totalement spculative, les actifs rels de cette socit n'atteignant trs certainement pas de tels montants. 

Musk  donc bien fait finalement de refuser ce rachat, il aurait mieux fait de ne pas s'y intresser du tout.

----------


## Jules34

> Le PDG de Twitter se voyait trs certainement dj multimilliardaire, il doit tomber de haut pour vouloir poursuivre ainsi Musk.
> 
> Quand  valeur affiche de Twitter elle me parait totalement spculative, les actifs rels de cette socit n'atteignant trs certainement pas de tels montants. 
> 
> Musk  donc bien fait finalement de refuser ce rachat, il aurait mieux fait de ne pas s'y intresser du tout.


Tout a c'est un spectacle, Musk est libertarien, comme Trump, et ils ont pas du tout mais alors pas du tout apprci le ban de Trump et la raction de Twitter face au coup d'tat de Trump. Depuis Trump  jur de se venger. D'ailleurs il a encourag Musk  acheter Twitter pour faire de la pub  son propre rseau social, ce que Musk dment mais pourtant tout est la. Trump  mme achet des actions de Twitter via la holding de son rseau social:



> Trump recently insisted that he has no interest in rejoining Twitter. However, news of the Twitter buyout tanked shares of Digital World Acquisition Corp, the company that owns Truth Social.


.

La vrit ? Musk ne veut pas de Twitter, il a voulu faire une offre pour les forcer  montrer des lments, depuis le dbut il se montre hostile face  twitter. Il veut juste faire couler le titre en les obligeants  rvler des documents et ensuite utiliser les rseaux sociaux pour dire "Ho twitter ment sur le nombre de bots/active users je vais pas acheter". Et si il achetait, ce serait pour mieux couler la boite. 

La valeur relle de twitter n'a pas grand chose  voir avec ce qu'il se trame. De toute faon cette affirmation est vraie de manire gnrale, la valeur du titre TSLA est totalement dconnecte des comptes de rsultat de la socit, c'est le grand casino en ligne de la bourse...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter poursuit Elon Musk en justice pour avoir renonc  son accord de rachat de 44 milliards de dollars  * 
*et demande  un tribunal de le contraindre  finaliser ce rachat au prix convenu  * 

*Elon Musk, le patron de Tesla et SpaceX, a mis fin vendredi  laccord pass pour racheter le rseau social Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Dans une lettre publie par la SEC, le gendarme boursier amricain, ses avocats assurent que Twitter na pas respect ses engagements pris dans laccord, notamment en ne fournissant pas toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes inauthentiques et de spams.

Mais Twitter n'est pas de cet avis. La plateforme a entam une procdure judiciaire pour obliger Elon Musk  aller juqu'au bout.

 Ayant mont un spectacle public pour mettre Twitter en jeu, et ayant propos puis sign un accord de fusion favorable aux vendeurs, Musk croit apparemment qu'il est libre, contrairement  toutes les autres parties soumises au droit des contrats du Delaware, de changer d'avis, de dtruire l'entreprise, de perturber ses oprations, de dtruire la valeur des actionnaires et de s'en aller , indique Twitter dans sa plainte dpose auprs de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware.

 Oh l'ironie lol , a tweet Musk aprs que Twitter ait intent son action en justice, sans explication.

*

Elon Musk a secou le monde des mdias sociaux plus tt cette anne avec son offre sans prcdent de privatiser l'entreprise, arguant qu'il serait en mesure de dvelopper Twitter et de le rendre plus ouvert et, dans son esprit, politiquement neutre. Il a dclar qu'il laisserait l'ancien prsident Donald Trump revenir sur la plateforme et a fait valoir que les pratiques de modration de contenu de Twitter enfreignaient la libert d'expression. Musk a renonc  son droit d'examiner de plus prs les finances de l'entreprise lorsqu'il a sign l'accord.

Mais peu de temps aprs, des questions se sont poses quant  savoir s'il irait jusqu'au bout. Une vente mondiale d'actions technologiques a profondment rduit sa valeur nette personnelle, dont il avait tir parti pour obtenir des engagements pour l'emprunt dont il avait besoin pour acheter Twitter.

L'enthousiasme de Musk pour donner suite  l'accord est remis en question depuis au moins le mois de mai, lorsqu'il a dclar que l'accord tait  suspendu  jusqu' ce qu'il puisse vrifier si l'affirmation de Twitter selon laquelle moins de 5% des comptes sont des robots ou des spams tait exacte. Il a accus Twitter de dissimuler des informations, tandis que la socit a dclar qu'elle agissait de bonne foi et fournissait tout ce que les conditions de l'accord l'exigeaient.

En multipliant les allgations sur le pourcentage de robots et de spams sur la plateforme, Musk a fait baisser le cours de l'action de Twitter et tentait de s'en servir pour potentiellement forcer Twitter  rengocier l'accord  un prix infrieur.

Aprs une impasse de plusieurs semaines, le conseil d'administration de Twitter a dcid de se conformer aux demandes d'Elon Musk en matire de donnes internes en offrant l'accs  son  firehose  complet.

Le Firehose Twitter est un accs technique aux plus de 500 millions de tweets publis quotidiennement sur Twitter. Cet accs technique tait initialement rserv  quelques trs rares acteurs qui revendaient les donnes aux prestataires et plateformes de social media intelligence sous un accord de licence avec Twitter. Ces acteurs bnficiant du Firehose pouvaient se connecter directement et sans restrictions de volumes aux bases de donnes de Twitter. Le Firehose tait la seule faon de se connecter  l'intgralit des Tweets publis. Twitter a mis fin  ces accords et a coup le Firehose ou tout au moins en a rserv l'accs  GNIP qu'il a rachet. L'accs aux donnes ncessaires pour des dispositifs de veille et d'analyse d'envergure sur Twitter se fait maintenant directement auprs de Twitter via ses offres d'API ou par GNIP lorsque les volumes sont plus importants.


Dans une lettre publie par le gendarme boursier amricain, les avocats d'Elon Musk ont assur que Twitter n'a pas respect ses engagements pris dans l'accord, notamment en ne fournissant pas toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes inauthentiques et de spams.




> Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk.
> 
> Bien que Twitter ait fourni certaines informations, ces informations sont accompagnes de chanes, de limitations d'utilisation ou d'autres fonctionnalits de formatage artificielles, ce qui a rendu certaines des informations peu utiles  M. Musk et  ses conseillers. Par exemple, lorsque Twitter a finalement fourni l'accs aux huit *API* de dveloppeur explicitement demandes pour la premire fois par M. Musk dans la lettre du 25 mai, ces API contenaient une limite de dbit infrieure  celle que Twitter fournit  ses plus grandes entreprises clientes. Twitter n'a propos de fournir  M. Musk le mme niveau d'accs qu' certains de ses clients aprs que nous ayons expliqu que la limitation de la limite de dbit empchait M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer l'analyse qu'il souhaitait effectuer dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> De plus, ces API contenaient un  plafond  artificiel sur le nombre de requtes que M. Musk et son quipe peuvent excuter, quelle que soit la limite de dbit, un problme qui empchait initialement M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer une analyse des donnes dans n'importe quel dlai raisonnable. M. Musk a soulev cette question ds qu'il en a eu connaissance, dans le premier paragraphe de la lettre du 29 juin :  nous venons d'tre informs par nos experts en donnes que Twitter a plac un plafond artificiel sur le nombre de recherches que nos experts peuvent effectuer avec ces donnes , ce qui empche maintenant M. Musk et son quipe de faire leur analyse. Ce plafond n'a t supprim que le 6 juillet, aprs que M. Musk a demand sa suppression pour la deuxime fois.
> 
> Sur la base du refus susmentionn de fournir les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis le 9 mai 2022, Twitter enfreint les sections 6.4 et 6.11 de l'accord de fusion.
> 
> Malgr les spculations publiques sur ce point, M. Musk n'a pas renonc  son droit d'examiner les donnes et informations de Twitter simplement parce qu'il a choisi de ne pas rechercher ces donnes et informations avant de conclure l'accord de fusion. En fait, il a ngoci les droits d'accs et d'information dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion prcisment pour pouvoir examiner les donnes et les informations importantes pour les activits de Twitter avant de financer et de conclure la transaction.


Quelques heures plus tard, le prsident du conseil d'administration de la plateforme, Bret Taylor, a tweet que le conseil d'administration tait  dtermin  conclure la transaction au prix et aux termes convenus  et entendait bien l'emporter devant les tribunaux :  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter s'est engag  conclure la transaction au prix et aux conditions convenus avec M. Musk et prvoit d'intenter une action en justice pour faire respecter l'accord de fusion. Nous sommes convaincus que nous l'emporterons devant la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware .


*Twitter entame la procdure judiciaire*

Officiellement, Twitter a poursuivi Elon Musk mardi pour s'tre retir de l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter la plate-forme de mdias sociaux.

La plainte, dpose devant la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware, ouvrira probablement la voie  une bataille juridique interminable alors que la socit cherche  faire en sorte que Musk donne suite  l'acquisition ou,  dfaut, l'oblige  payer l'indemnit de rupture de contrat qui s'lve  1 milliard de dollars.

 Cette rpudiation fait suite  une longue liste de violations contractuelles importantes par Musk qui ont jet un voile sur Twitter et ses activits. Twitter intente cette action pour interdire  Musk de nouvelles violations, pour contraindre Musk  remplir ses obligations lgales et pour contraindre la consommation de la fusion  la satisfaction des quelques conditions en suspens .

Alors que la nouvelle selon laquelle Musk, la personne la plus riche du monde, se retirait de l'accord a immdiatement dclench une discussion sur la faon dont sa tentative de sortie changerait l'avenir de la libert d'expression sur la plateforme, les observateurs juridiques suggrent que l'entreprise a de solides arguments et que Musk pourrait se voir contraint de donner suite  l'accord aprs tout.

 Il a sign un accord qu'il est lgalement oblig de respecter , a tweet Ann Lipton, professeure de droit  l'universit de Tulane.  C'est un scnario dsastreux pour Twitter et son conseil d'administration, car l'entreprise va maintenant devoir affronter Musk dans une longue bataille judiciaire pour sauver la transaction et/ou rcuprer au moins un milliard de dollars , a ragi l'analyste Dan Ives.

Dans la plainte de mardi, Twitter a reconnu la chute du march aprs que Musk ait finalis l'accord. Les actions de la socit ont fortement chut lundi, bien qu'elles aient regagn environ 4% mardi. Elles se ngocient toujours prs de 20 $ en dessous de son prix d'offre.

 Alors Musk veut se dfaire de ses obligations contractuelles. Plutt que de supporter le cot du ralentissement du march, comme l'exige l'accord de fusion, Musk veut le transfrer aux actionnaires de Twitter , indique la plainte.  Depuis la signature de l'accord de fusion, Musk a dnigr  plusieurs reprises Twitter et l'accord, crant un risque commercial pour Twitter et une pression  la baisse sur le cours de son action .

*Affaire  solide et convaincante* 

Les arguments et les preuves prsents par Twitter sont  trs solides et convaincants  et susceptibles d'obtenir une oreille rceptive au tribunal du Delaware, qui ne voit pas d'un bon il les acheteurs sophistiqus qui renoncent aux accords, a dclar Brian Quinn, professeur de droit  Boston. Collge.

 Ils avancent un argument trs fort selon lequel ce ne sont que les remords de l'acheteur , a dclar Quinn.  Vous devez assumer vos erreurs devant le tribunal de la chancellerie du Delaware. Cela fonctionnera trs favorablement pour Twitter .

La plus grande surprise pour Quinn a t la quantit de preuves dont dispose Twitter  par exemple, les communications avec Musk sur l'opportunit de conserver ou de licencier des employs, ainsi que les propres tweets publics du milliardaire  pour rejeter ses arguments en faveur de son retrait de l'accord.  Ils rassemblent de nombreux tweets de Musk pour s'en servir contre lui , a-t-il dclar.

*L'action de Tesla chute*

Lorsque Musk a propos de racheter l'entreprise et de la privatiser  la mi-avril, le conseil d'administration a d'abord tent de l'en empcher en dployant une manuvre financire qui aurait rendu le cot d'acquisition prohibitif.

Le 25 avril, cependant, Twitter avait reconsidr l'offre, concluant que vendre la socit  Musk pour 54,20 $ par action tait dans le meilleur intrt des actionnaires. Dans un communiqu de presse conjoint, Musk s'est engag   dbloquer  le potentiel de l'entreprise de mdias sociaux en assouplissant les restrictions sur la libert d'expression et en supprimant les faux comptes.

Mais sa confiance n'a pas dur longtemps. Les actions de Tesla  la principale source de richesse de Musk  ont chut suite  une vente massive sur le march boursier en mai, et Musk a rapidement sembl moins enthousiaste  l'ide de possder Twitter.

La plainte de Twitter qualifie la tactique de Musk de  modle d'hypocrisie , notant qu'il avait mis l'accent sur son intention de rendre Twitter priv afin de le dbarrasser des comptes de spam. Cependant, une fois que le march a dclin, Twitter a not que  Musk a chang son rcit, exigeant soudainement une "vrification" que la quantit de spam n'tait pas un problme srieux sur la plateforme de Twitter et affirmant un besoin brlant d'une preuve de "diligence"  laquelle il avait expressment renonc .

De mme, la socit accuse Musk d'avoir agi de mauvaise foi, l'accusant d'avoir demand des informations sur la socit afin d'accuser Twitter de fournir des  dclarations errones  sur ses activits aux rgulateurs et aux investisseurs.

La plainte de Twitter allgue que la socit  a subi et continuera de subir un prjudice irrparable   la suite des violations contractuelles de Musk qui  ont jet un voile sur Twitter et ses activits .

Sources : Plainte de Twitter, Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles. Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam
 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer
 ::fleche::  Les trois raisons pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter, parmi lesquelles des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables

----------


## totozor

Je penses que les riches jouent  la _bonne paye_  coup de millions de $ et se foutent royalement des employs qui vont trinquer.
Ont ils vraiment envie de bosser pour le gars qui a tout fait pour dforcer leur entreprise?
Ont ils vraiment envie de bosser pour les gars qui dpensent leur nergie pour gagner plusieurs annes de leur salaire plutt que pour le prenniser.

----------


## Bruno

*Elon Musk veut que le procs de Twitter attende jusqu'en fvrier 2023,*
*son quipe juridique a qualifi de  vitesse de croisire  la volont de Twitter d'ouvrir un procs*

*L'quipe juridique d'Elon Musk, le patron de Tesla et SpaceX, a rpondu  l'action en justice de Twitter  son encontre, affirmant que l'entreprise Twitter exige un procs draisonnablement rapide. En rponse, l'quipe de Musk aurait demand que l'affaire ne soit pas entendue avant l'anne prochaine.*

Twitter a fait pression pour que le procs ait lieu  la mi-septembre, justifiant sa demande d'acclrer les choses tant donn que l'accord de fusion entre Musk et Twitter a une  date limite prsume  du 24 octobre. Cependant, l'quipe de Musk demande que le procs n'ait pas lieu avant le 13 fvrier 2023 au plus tt, note le dpt.


L'enthousiasme de Musk pour donner suite  l'accord est remis en question depuis au moins le mois de mai, lorsqu'il a dclar que l'accord tait  suspendu  jusqu' ce qu'il puisse vrifier si l'affirmation de Twitter selon laquelle moins de 5 % des comptes sont des robots ou des spams tait exacte. Il a accus Twitter de dissimuler des informations, tandis que la socit a dclar qu'elle agissait de bonne foi et fournissait tout ce que les conditions de l'accord l'exigeaient.

Le 8 juillet, Elon Musk a mis fin  laccord pass pour racheter le rseau social Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Dans une lettre publie par la SEC, le gendarme boursier amricain, ses avocats assurent que Twitter na pas respect ses engagements pris dans laccord, notamment en ne fournissant pas toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes inauthentiques et de spams.

Par le biais de Bret Taylor, prsident du conseil d'administration de la plateforme de microblogging, Twitter indique tre  dtermin  conclure la transaction au prix et aux termes convenus .  Nous sommes convaincus que nous l'emporterons devant la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware , martle Twitter.

Dans une lettre envoye  Musk, date du 10 juillet et dpose auprs des rgulateurs le 11 juillet, Twitter a dclar qu'il n'avait pas viol ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion, comme l'a indiqu Musk en cherchant  mettre fin  l'accord.  Twitter exige que Musk et les autres parties se conforment  leurs obligations en vertu de l'accord, y compris leurs obligations de dployer leurs meilleurs efforts pour rendre effectives les transactions envisages par l'accord , indique la lettre.

Elon Musk a tweet une photo de lui en train de rire - avec une lgende qu'il avait apparemment lui-mme ajoute :  Ils ont dit que je ne pouvais pas acheter Twitter. Ensuite, ils ne divulgueraient pas d'informations sur les bots. Maintenant, ils veulent me forcer  acheter Twitter au tribunal. Maintenant, ils doivent divulguer les informations sur les bots au tribunal . tant donn que Musk prtend que Twitter a viol les conditions de l'accord en ne communiquant pas les informations commerciales essentielles relatives aux robots, il est clair qu'il essaie de se retirer sans rien payer. L'indemnit de rupture n'est pas mentionne dans le document dpos auprs de la SEC, qui expose les raisons de son retrait de l'accord.


Twitter cest donc engag  poursuivre Musk en dbut de semaine aprs qu'il ait officiellement essay de renoncer  son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter la socit. Presque immdiatement aprs que Musk ait fait part de son intention, Bret Taylor, prsident du conseil d'administration de Twitter, a dclar que la socit allait poursuivre Musk en justice, et la socit a dpos son action en justice le 12 juillet.

La principale raison invoque par Musk pour mettre fin  la fusion est que Twitter ne lui a pas fourni les donnes ncessaires pour  faire une valuation indpendante de la prvalence des faux comptes ou des comptes de spam sur la plateforme Twitter , a crit son quipe juridique la semaine dernire. Son quipe a de nouveau invoqu la question des bots dans le dpt de vendredi, notant que  le litige central sur les faux comptes et les spams est fondamental pour la valeur de Twitter. Il s'agit galement d'un litige qui porte sur un grand nombre de faits et d'experts, et qui ncessite un temps considrable pour la dcouverte de documents.

En multipliant les allgations sur le pourcentage de robots et de spams sur la plateforme, Musk a fait baisser le cours de l'action de Twitter et tentait de s'en servir pour potentiellement forcer Twitter  rengocier l'accord  un prix infrieur.  Ayant mont un spectacle public pour mettre Twitter en jeu, et ayant propos puis sign un accord de fusion favorable aux vendeurs, Musk croit apparemment qu'il est libre, contrairement  toutes les autres parties soumises au droit des contrats du Delaware, de changer d'avis, de dtruire l'entreprise, de perturber ses oprations, de dtruire la valeur des actionnaires et de s'en aller , indique Twitter dans sa plainte dpose auprs de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware.

Elon Musk a secou le monde des mdias sociaux plus tt cette anne avec son offre sans prcdent de privatiser l'entreprise, arguant qu'il serait en mesure de dvelopper Twitter et de le rendre plus ouvert et, dans son esprit, politiquement neutre. Il a dclar qu'il laisserait l'ancien prsident Donald Trump revenir sur la plateforme et a fait valoir que les pratiques de modration de contenu de Twitter enfreignaient la libert d'expression. Musk a renonc  son droit d'examiner de plus prs les finances de l'entreprise lorsqu'il a sign l'accord.

Mais peu de temps aprs, des questions se sont poses quant  savoir s'il irait jusqu'au bout. Une vente mondiale d'actions technologiques a profondment rduit sa valeur nette personnelle, dont il avait tir parti pour obtenir des engagements pour l'emprunt dont il avait besoin pour acheter Twitter. Bien que Twitter Inc ait un dossier juridique solide contre Elon Musk, lquipe dirigeante pourrait opter pour une rengociation ou un rglement au lieu d'une longue bataille judiciaire, selon des experts juridiques.

Une audience de 90 minutes aura lieu la semaine prochaine, le 19 juillet  11 heures, pour dcider de la date du procs, selon Bloomberg et Reuters.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi selon vous, Musk prfre repousser la date du procs de Twitter ? Quel impact ? Bonne ou mauvaise ide ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles. Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam

 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer

 ::fleche::  Refus d'Elon Musk d'honorer son engagement de rachat de Twitter : Twitter a un avantage juridique dans ce lourd litige, selon des experts

 ::fleche::  Les trois raisons pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter, parmi lesquelles des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk a des raisons de s'inquiter quant au juge qui devrait statuer sur le procs de Twitter,*
*Kathaleen McCormick a contraint un acheteur rticent qui voulait se retirer d'un accord de fusion  aller jusqu'au bout en 2021  * 

*Un juge entendra mardi les arguments de la demande de Twitter Inc. pour un procs en septembre dans son procs visant  maintenir Elon Musk, la personne la plus riche du monde,  propos de son contrat de 44 milliards de dollars pour la plate-forme de mdias sociaux, selon un dossier judiciaire. Kathaleen McCormick, la chancelire de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware, a fix une audience de 90 minutes  partir de 11h HE  Wilmington.

Musk n'est pas tranger  la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware. L'anne dernire, le PDG de Tesla l'a emport dans un procs intent par les actionnaires de la socit. Le tribunal a galement statu sur des affaires impliquant Facebook, Goldman Sachs et McDonald's. De nombreuses entreprises publiques, dont environ les deux tiers des Fortune 500, sont constitues dans le Delaware, et bien que le systme fiscal favorable aux entreprises de l'tat en soit une grande raison, il en va de mme pour sa Cour de chancellerie, qui est comptente en matire de droit des socits.

La Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware est plus spcialise que la plupart des tribunaux des tats-Unis. Alors que d'autres tribunaux examinent les affaires dans lesquelles une partie demande des dommages-intrts  une autre, la Cour de la chancellerie ne le fait pas. Au lieu de cela, c'est une  cour d'quit . Comme l'explique David Margules, associ du cabinet d'avocats Ballard Spahr bas  Wilmington, :  Vous demandez au tribunal de rendre une ordonnance qui oblige quelqu'un  faire quelque chose ou qui interdit  quelqu'un de faire quelque chose . C'est ce que fait Twitter dans ce cas.

Les experts pensent que les entreprises peuvent prfrer les tribunaux d'quit parce qu'elles savent que les juges comprennent les tenants et les aboutissants du droit des socits. Ils se familiarisent intimement avec la jurisprudence et peuvent traiter les affaires de manire sophistique et efficace. Dans d'autres tribunaux, les juges ont tendance  tre tirs dans de nombreuses directions diffrentes.*

Elon Musk a des raisons de s'inquiter du fait que le juge de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware s'occupe du procs de Twitter contre lui. Kathaleen McCormick, la chancelire du tribunal, ou juge en chef,  a une rputation sans fioritures ainsi que la distinction d'tre l'un des rares juristes  avoir jamais ordonn  un acheteur rticent de conclure une fusion d'entreprises amricaines , notent les mdias amricains.

Kathaleen McCormick a repris le rle de chancelire ou de juge en chef de la Cour de la chancellerie l'anne dernire, la premire femme  ce poste. Mercredi, elle s'est vu confier le procs Twitter qui vise  forcer Musk  conclure son accord pour le rachat de la plateforme de mdias sociaux, qui promet d'tre l'une des plus grandes confrontations juridiques depuis des annes.

 Elle a dj la rputation de ne pas supporter certains des pires comportements que nous voyons dans ces domaines lorsque les gens veulent se retirer des accords , a dclar Adam Badawi, professeur de droit spcialis dans la gouvernance d'entreprise  l'Universit de Californie, Berkeley. Par exemple, l'anne dernire, McCormick a ordonn  une filiale de la socit de capital-investissement Kohlberg & Co LLC de conclure son achat de 550 millions de dollars de DecoPac Holding Inc, qui fabrique des produits de dcoration de gteaux.  C'est une juge srieuse et sense , a conclu Adam Badawi.

La dcision d'avril 2021 de McCormick dans cette affaire, disponible sur le site Web du tribunal, tait centre sur une clause d'excution spcifique dans le contrat d'achat, similaire  la clause que Twitter cite dans sa tentative de forcer Musk  finaliser son achat de 44 milliards de dollars.  Marquant une victoire pour la certitude de l'accord, cette dcision aprs le procs rsout tous les problmes en faveur du vendeur et ordonne aux acheteurs de conclure le contrat d'achat , a crit McCormick dans la dcision.

 Les acheteurs ont perdu leur apptit pour l'accord peu de temps aprs sa signature, car les entits gouvernementales ont mis des ordonnances de confinement  domicile dans tout le pays et les ventes hebdomadaires de DecoPac ont chut prcipitamment... Plutt que de dployer tous les efforts raisonnables pour parvenir  un accord de crdit dfinitif, les acheteurs ont appel leur avocat et ont commenc  valuer les moyens de se retirer de l'accord , a not la dcision de McCormick.  Sans l'apport de la direction de DecoPac, ils ont prpar une nouvelle prvision draconienne des ventes prvues de DecoPac sur la base d'hypothses mal informes (et largement inexpliques) qui taient incompatibles avec les donnes de vente en temps rel .

L'accord Kohlberg / DecoPac a t conclu moins de trois semaines aprs la dcision de McCormick.


*Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter*
*Le procs de Twitter cite un contrat  favorable au vendeur* 

Twitter a poursuivi Musk mardi, quelques jours aprs que le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX a envoy une lettre prtendant mettre fin  leur accord de fusion.

Cette rtractation  fait suite  une longue liste de violations contractuelles importantes par Musk qui ont jet un voile sur Twitter et ses activits. Twitter intente cette action pour interdire  Musk de nouvelles violations, pour contraindre Musk  remplir ses obligations lgales et pour contraindre la consommation de la fusion  la satisfaction des quelques conditions en suspens , a indiqu le rseau social dans sa plainte.

 Twitter a ngoci pour lui-mme un droit solide d'exiger l'excution spcifique des conditions de l'accord qui englobait le droit de contraindre les dfendeurs  conclure l'accord, et s'est assur que Musk tait personnellement li par cette disposition (entre autres) , a insist la plateforme de microblogging.

 Alors Musk veut se dfaire de ses obligations contractuelles. Plutt que de supporter le cot du ralentissement du march, comme l'exige l'accord de fusion, Musk veut le transfrer aux actionnaires de Twitter , indique la plainte.  Depuis la signature de l'accord de fusion, Musk a dnigr  plusieurs reprises Twitter et l'accord, crant un risque commercial pour Twitter et une pression  la baisse sur le cours de son action .

 Ayant mont un spectacle public pour mettre Twitter en jeu, et ayant propos puis sign un accord de fusion favorable aux vendeurs, Musk croit apparemment qu'il est libre, contrairement  toutes les autres parties soumises au droit des contrats du Delaware, de changer d'avis, de dtruire l'entreprise, de perturber ses oprations, de dtruire la valeur des actionnaires et de s'en aller .

L'accord de fusion stipule que si Twitter remplit ses obligations en vertu de l'accord, il  aura droit  une excution spcifique ou  un autre recours quitable  pour  amener l'investisseur en capital [Elon Musk]  apporter le financement en capital, ou  faire respecter l'obligation de l'investisseur en capital de financer directement le financement par actions et raliser la clture*.




> Twitter ou la socit mre peut rsilier l'accord de fusion si, parmi certaines autres circonstances, (1) la fusion n'a pas t ralise au plus tard le 24 octobre 2022, date qui sera prolonge de six mois si les conditions de clture lies aux lois antitrust et les autorisations d'investissement tranger et l'absence de toute loi ou ordonnance applicables rendant illgale ou interdisant la Fusion n'ont pas t satisfaites  cette date; ou (2) les actionnaires de Twitter n'adoptent pas l'accord de fusion. Twitter peut rsilier l'accord de fusion dans certaines circonstances limites supplmentaires, notamment pour permettre  Twitter de conclure un accord dfinitif pour une proposition d'acquisition concurrente qui constitue une proposition suprieure (telle que dfinie dans l'accord de fusion). La socit mre peut rsilier l'accord de fusion dans certaines circonstances limites supplmentaires, y compris avant l'adoption de l'accord de fusion par les actionnaires de Twitter si le conseil d'administration recommande aux actionnaires de Twitter de voter contre l'adoption de l'accord de fusion ou en faveur de toute proposition d'acquisition concurrente.
> 
> * la rsiliation de l'accord de fusion dans des circonstances limites spcifies, Twitter devra payer  la socit mre des frais de rsiliation de 1,0 milliard de dollars.* Plus prcisment, cette indemnit de rsiliation est due par Twitter  la socit mre parce que (1) Twitter rsilie l'accord de fusion pour permettre  Twitter de conclure un accord dfinitif pour une proposition d'acquisition concurrente qui constitue une proposition suprieure; ou (2) la socit mre rsilie l'accord de fusion parce que le conseil d'administration recommande aux actionnaires de Twitter de voter contre l'adoption de l'accord de fusion ou en faveur de toute proposition d'acquisition concurrente. Cette indemnit de rsiliation sera galement due par Twitter  la socit mre dans le cas o, gnralement, (1) une proposition d'acquisition concurrente pour 50 % ou plus des actions ou des actifs consolids de Twitter a t annonce publiquement et n'a pas t retire, (2) l'accord de fusion est rsili parce que les actionnaires de Twitter n'adoptent pas l'accord de fusion ou parce que Twitter enfreint substantiellement l'accord de fusion, et (3) dans les douze mois suivant cette rsiliation de l'accord de fusion, Twitter conclut un accord dfinitif prvoyant une proposition d'acquisition concurrente pour 50 % ou plus des actions ou des actifs consolids de Twitter et cette acquisition est par la suite consomme.
> 
> * la rsiliation de l'accord de fusion dans d'autres circonstances limites spcifies, la socit mre sera tenue de payer  Twitter des frais de rsiliation de 1,0 milliard de dollars.* Plus prcisment, cette indemnit de rsiliation est payable par la socit mre  Twitter si l'accord de fusion est rsili par Twitter parce que (1) les conditions des obligations de la socit mre et du sous-traitant d'acquisition pour raliser la fusion sont remplies et la socit mre ne parvient pas  raliser la fusion comme requis en vertu de, et dans les circonstances spcifies dans l'accord de fusion*; ou (2) les manquements de la socit mre ou de la filiale d'acquisition  ses dclarations, garanties ou engagements d'une manire qui entranerait le non-respect des conditions de clture correspondantes. M. Musk a fourni  Twitter une garantie limite en faveur de Twitter (la  Garantie limite ). La Garantie Limite garantit, entre autres, le paiement des frais de rsiliation payables par la socit mre  Twitter, sous rserve des conditions nonces dans la Garantie Limite.


L'accord Musk/Twitter est  convivial pour les vendeurs , n'a  pas de contingence financire ni condition de diligence  et  est soutenu par des engagements hermtiques en matire de dette et de capitaux propres , indique la plainte de Twitter. Musk a tent de se retirer de l'accord aprs que la baisse du march boursier ait rduit sa valeur nette, et il  croit apparemment qu'il - contrairement  toutes les autres parties soumises au droit des contrats du Delaware - est libre de changer d'avis, de dtruire l'entreprise, de perturber ses oprations, de dtruire la valeur des actionnaires et s'en aller", a dclar Twitter au tribunal.

Alors que Musk affirme que Twitter a rompu l'accord de fusion en ne fournissant pas toutes les donnes de spam qu'il avait demandes, Twitter a dclar qu'il avait fourni suffisamment de donnes et que Musk avait voqu  une ralit alternative dans laquelle Twitter n'avait pas coopr . Les demandes de donnes de spam de Musk sont galement arrives trop tard car il a fait son offre d'achat  sans demander aucune reprsentation de Twitter concernant ses estimations de spam ou de faux comptes , a dclar la plainte.


*La chancelire Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware, assise au milieu et entoure des vice-chanceliers et des matres en chancellerie de la cour.*
* Un juge srieux et pragmatique* 

McCormick sige  la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware depuis 2018 et en est la chancelire depuis mai 2021. Elle a t nomme  ce poste par le gouverneur du Delaware, John Carney.

 la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware, les affaires sont  tranches par le juge prsident et non par un jury, bien que le juge puisse appeler un jury consultatif pour l'aider  consulter. La dcision du juge peut faire l'objet d'un appel devant la Cour suprme de l'tat, dont la dcision est dfinitive , a not le New York Times.

Twitter a fait pression pour qu'un procs de quatre jours ait lieu le 19 septembre, justifiant sa demande d'acclrer les choses tant donn que l'accord de fusion entre Musk et Twitter a une  date limite prsume  du 24 octobre. Cependant, l'quipe de Musk demande que le procs n'ait pas lieu avant le 13 fvrier 2023 au plus tt.

*Et si Elon Musk refusait de se conformer  une dcision de justice ?*

Si le tribunal dcide que Musk doit achever la fusion et qu'il refuse,  la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware peut condamner quelqu'un pour outrage au tribunal et elle a le pouvoir d'envoyer quelqu'un en prison .

Mais Michael Hanrahan, associ du cabinet d'avocats Prickett, Jones & Elliott, qui est membre du barreau du Delaware depuis plus de 40 ans, suggre qu'il existe un autre moyen pour le tribunal de tenir Musk responsable s'il ne se conforme pas  un dcision qui ne va pas dans son sens.

La saisie financire est une autre possibilit d'excution, car Tesla et SpaceX sont tous deux incorpors dans le Delaware.  Elon Musk dtient de nombreuses actions dans des socits du Delaware, qui peuvent faire l'objet d'une saisie dans le Delaware donc, il peut y avoir des moyens de le contraindre  aller jusqu'au bout , a dclar Michael Hanrahan.

Source : dossier judiciaire, affaire concernant une filiale de la socit de capital-investissement Kohlberg & Co LLC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles. Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam
 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer
 ::fleche::  Refus d'Elon Musk d'honorer son engagement de rachat de Twitter : Twitter a un avantage juridique dans ce lourd litige, selon des experts
 ::fleche::  Les trois raisons pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter, parmi lesquelles des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables

----------


## totozor

> Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?


CHEH
Petit rappel :



> 


CA a pas l'air de leur faire si peur que a.

----------


## PolumX

> CHEH
> Petit rappel :
> CA a pas l'air de leur faire si peur que a.


Tu as oubli la 5eme image : "Vous tes condamn  racheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de $"

----------


## Jules34

J'espre qu'ils vont dmolir ce fou furieux et le condamner  racheter Twitter.




> Ayant mont un spectacle public pour mettre Twitter en jeu, et ayant propos puis sign un accord de fusion favorable aux vendeurs, Musk croit apparemment qu'il est libre, contrairement  toutes les autres parties soumises au droit des contrats du Delaware, de changer d'avis, de dtruire l'entreprise, de perturber ses oprations, de dtruire la valeur des actionnaires et de s'en aller


C'est tellement vrai !!!

----------


## totozor

Autant je trouve rjouissant que Musk soit oblig de racheter Twitter alors qu'il ne semble pas en avoir envie, autant je me demande ce qu'en pensent les employs de l'entreprise.
Ils se retrouvent au milieu d'une guerre pour se dbarrasser de leur source de revenu entre des riches et un encore plus riche.

Cette guerre ne va probablement pas se rgler en 2 semaines.
Donc Twitter va stagner, et donc dcliner, pendant plusieurs mois, mettant en danger l'emploi centaine de personnes.
Et si Musk achte Twitter il va probablement commencer par virer 10-20% du personnel.

Je ne pleurerais pas le jour o Twitter disparaitra mais je trouves rvoltant l'impact sur les gens "normaux" de la guerre entre des puissants.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je trouve dommage qu un des seul rseau social que je trouve utile soit pris dans cette tourmente.

Je ne parle pas des btises que l on trouve dessus, mais cette offre d change ultra rapide avec le monde entier pour s informer.

En 2010, dans la bote chez qui je travaillais  Toronto, nous avons subit une coupure de courant.
5 minutes plus tard nous savions qu un transformateur tait en feu et que a ne serait pas rpar avant le lendemain. Tout le monde est rentr chez soit comme nous le pouvions. Mtro arrt bien sr.

Qq annes plus tard a Bucarest, quand je ressentais un tremblement de terre, twitter mettait environ 30 a 40 secondes pour avoir l information, et 2 a 3 minutes pour qu une agence d tat diffuse les infos techniques. Force, picentre, rpliques etc...

On peut aussi parler de cette possibilit pour chaque organisme, public comme priv, d afficher une infos en ligne lisible par un nombre illimits d utilisateurs.
Imaginez le site des transports en commun d une petite ville prvu pour accueillir 100 utilisateurs simultans. Un jour il y a une attaque Terroriste sur un bus. 
Ce n est pas leur site qui tiendra la charge contre les milliers de connexions qui vont imancablement arriver. En revanche twitter encaissera sans broncher plusieurs millions de requtes.

J espre donc vivement que Twitter 'e sera pas racht par ce guignol et qu il leur versera une belle somme.

----------


## Bruno

*Un juge autorise Twitter  acclrer son procs contre Musk,* 
*pour la premire fois, les reprsentants d'Elon Musk et de Twitter se sont affronts au tribunal*

*Alors que Twitter poursuit Musk pour le forcer  conclure son acquisition pour 44 milliards de dollars, l'entreprise voulait acclrer le procs pour qu'il se droule en septembre sur quatre jours. Mais le PDG de SpaceX et Tesla voulait attendre jusqu'en fvrier pour un procs de 10 jours, affirmant qu'il serait injuste d'aller au tribunal si tt. Aujourd'hui, la juge Kathaleen McCormick a dcid que l'preuve de force entre Twitter et Musk serait acclre et aurait lieu en octobre, plutt qu'en fvrier.*

L'quipe juridique d'Elon Musk avait dclar dans une prcdente sortie que l'entreprise Twitter exige un procs draisonnablement rapide. En rponse, l'quipe de Musk aurait demand que l'affaire ne soit pas entendue avant l'anne prochaine. Toutefois, le tribunal estime que l'affaire devrait tre juge en cinq jours, ce qui est lgrement plus long que la proposition de Twitter.


Twitter a fait pression pour que le procs ait lieu  la mi-septembre, justifiant sa demande d'acclrer les choses tant donn que l'accord de fusion entre Musk et Twitter a une  date limite prsume  du 24 octobre. Cependant, l'quipe de Musk demande que le procs n'ait pas lieu avant le 13 fvrier 2023 au plus tt, note le dpt. Ce n'est pas tout  fait aussi tt que Twitter voulait aller en justice, mais la dcision favorise toujours la socit par rapport  son acheteur prsum.

Dans un document dpos hier, Twitter a fait valoir que l'entreprise est lse chaque jour que dure son diffrend avec Musk, de sorte que l'affaire doit tre juge ds que possible. La socit a galement dclar que le calendrier propos par Musk, qui prvoit un procs en fvrier, tait  calcul pour compliquer et rendre difficile le processus .  Des millions d'actions Twitter s'changent quotidiennement sous un nuage de doute cr par Musk , crit Twitter.  Aucune entreprise publique de cette taille n'a jamais eu  supporter ces incertitudes .

 La demande soudaine de Twitter de passer  la vitesse suprieure aprs deux mois de tergiversations et de confusion est sa dernire tactique pour dissimuler la vrit sur les comptes de spam suffisamment longtemps pour forcer les dfendeurs  conclure , crit l'quipe juridique de Musk. Le dossier indique qu'une analyse du nombre de robots de Twitter prendra beaucoup de temps, mais que ce processus est  fondamental  pour dterminer la valeur de Twitter.

Depuis 2013, Twitter minimise la propagation des faux comptes sur sa plateforme, soutenant que les comptes  faux ou spam  reprsentent moins de 5 % de sa base d'utilisateurs, mme si des chercheurs indpendants ont dclar que le nombre pourrait tre trois fois plus lev. La socit de mdias sociaux serait vendue  Elon Musk pour environ 44 milliards de dollars. Musk tait cens payer 54,20 $ en cash par action pour la plateforme base  San Francisco, qui serait alors dsormais privatise aprs des jours d'intenses ngociations entre l'entrepreneur et le conseil d'administration.

La transaction, qui a t approuve  l'unanimit par le conseil d'administration de Twitter, aurait d tre finalise cette anne. La socit a confirm que Musk, dont la fortune est estime  259 milliards de dollars, avait obtenu 25,5 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt et par prt et fournissait 21 milliards de dollars d'engagement en fonds propres.

Dans une interview du 14 avril  TED 2022, Musk a cit ce problme de robots de Twitter comme la premire chose qu'il changerait en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter.  Une priorit absolue que j'aurais serait d'liminer les spambots et les scambots, ainsi que les armes de bots qui sont sur Twitter , a-t-il dclar.  Ils rendent le produit bien pire .  Nous allons dfaire les robots diffusant des spams et authentifier les comptes tenus par de vritables tres humains , a-t-il indiqu.

Pendant ce temps, le propre nombre de followers de Musk est considrablement augment par de faux comptes. Sur environ 87,9 millions d'abonns actuels de Musk, SparkToro estime qu'environ 48 % sont des faux, c'est--dire des comptes  inaccessibles et qui ne verront pas les tweets du compte  (soit parce qu'ils sont du spam, des bots, de la propagande, etc. soit parce qu'ils ne sont pas plus actifs sur Twitter).

Le 8 juillet, Elon Musk a mis fin  laccord pass pour racheter le rseau social. Raison principale pour laquelle Twitter a choisi de poursuivre Musk. Lors de l'audience, les avocats de Musk ont fait valoir qu'ils avaient besoin de plus de temps pour enquter sur le "firehose" de donnes que Twitter a fourni pour tenter de confirmer ses estimations selon lesquelles moins de 5 % des utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) sont des bots. Apparemment, l'quipe de Musk effectue des millions de recherches sur ces donnes afin de mieux comprendre les calculs de la plateforme, qui apparaissent rgulirement dans les documents dposs auprs de la SEC depuis que l'entreprise est entre en bourse en 2013.

tant donn que Musk prtend que Twitter a viol les conditions de l'accord en ne communiquant pas les informations commerciales essentielles relatives aux robots, il est clair qu'il essaie de se retirer sans rien payer. L'indemnit de rupture n'est pas mentionne dans le document dpos auprs de la SEC, qui expose les raisons de son retrait de l'accord. Bien que l'quipe de Musk reste fidle  son affirmation selon laquelle Twitter ment sur le nombre de bots prsents sur la plateforme, Twitter estime que le vritable problme en jeu est le ralentissement macroconomique.

La dcision affiche d'Elon Musk ne garantit pas que l'acquisition n'aura pas lieu.  Il a sign un accord qu'il est lgalement oblig de respecter , a tweet Ann Lipton, professeure de droit  l'universit de Tulane. On ne sait pas exactement ce que Musk accepterait, a dit Lipton.  Je ne sais pas si Musk veut simplement faire baisser d'un ou deux dollars le prix de l'action , a-t-elle ajout.




 Dans son communiqu de presse annonant l'opration le 25 avril 2022, Musk a lanc un appel au clairon pour "vaincre les robots spammeurs". Mais lorsque le march a baiss et que l'accord  prix fixe est devenu moins attrayant, Musk a chang de discours, exigeant soudainement une "vrification" que le spam n'tait pas un problme grave sur la plateforme de Twitter, et affirmant qu'il avait un besoin urgent de mener une "diligence" qu'il avait expressment abandonne , crit Twitter dans son procs contre Musk.

Pourtant, l'quipe de Musk a fait valoir qu'il n'tait pas logique que le magnat fasse baisser le cours de l'action Twitter, puisqu'il est actuellement le deuxime plus gros actionnaire de la socit. Cependant, il a publiquement utilis son compte Twitter pour demander  la SEC d'enquter sur la socit.

Avec autant de drames et de conflits, il pourrait sembler absurde que Twitter oblige Musk  acheter une socit  laquelle il est trs hostile. Il n'en reste pas moins que l'offre signe par Musk reste bien trop allchante pour tre refuse. Alors que l'action Twitter se ngocie autour de 40 dollars au moment de la publication, l'offre de Musk valorise la socit  54,20 dollars par action.

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision du juge d'acclrer le procs contre Musk ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut que le procs de Twitter attende jusqu'en fvrier 2023, son quipe juridique a qualifi de  vitesse de croisire  la volont de Twitter d'ouvrir un procs

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles. Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam

 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut savoir combien d'utilisateurs de Twitter sont en ralit des bots, un  chantillonnage alatoire de 100 followers  sera effectu

----------


## Madmac

> A t'entendre Musk et Trump seraient des anges  ct d'eux ??


 ma connaissance, aucun d'eux n'a incit des mouvements comme BLM et Antifa.

----------


## Madmac

> Autant je trouve rjouissant que Musk soit oblig de racheter Twitter alors qu'il ne semble pas en avoir envie, autant je me demande ce qu'en pensent les employs de l'entreprise.


Vous achteriez une compagnie qui risque d'tre poursuivi par les actionnaires et les publicistes? Surtout pas pour plusieurs milliards! 

S'il s'avre qu'il y a plus de 5% de bot. Twitter va tre dans l'eau chaude. Imagine que tu achte une voiture. Et qu'au moment de l'achat, tu dcouvre qu'elle a des problmes mcanique et qu'elle risque de prendre feu. Tu crois qu'un juge te forcerais  payer ?

Pour un contrat de cette somme, il y a surement des protections dans le contrat contre des risques cachs.

Tu ne crois pas qu'une compagnie comme Disneys ne payent pas des gens pour faire des commentaires positifs sur leur produits? C'est la toutes nouvelles formes de publicit  la mode. Et tu peux tre certain que la pratique est trs commune sur les rseaux sociaux. Et cela fonctionne galement pour les campagnes politiques.

Donc 20% de bots ne serait pas vraiment surprenant.

----------


## Madmac

> Je trouve dommage qu un des seul rseau social que je trouve utile soit pris dans cette tourmente.


C'est pas le cas. Tous les rseaux sociaux sont dans la tourmente. Pour la simple raison qu'il a soulev un problme que personne n'a vraiment considr: "Les bots !".

Si n'une partie importante du trafic n'est pas compos par "Mr Tout-Le-Monde", alors cela veux dire pour les publicitaires que la visibilit de leur publicit n'est pas conforme  ce que l'on leur a vendu.

C'est comme dcouvrir que l'on paie pour de la publicit dans un journal. Et que seulement la moiti des journaux se rendent aux lecteurs.

----------


## totozor

> Vous achteriez une compagnie qui risque d'tre poursuivi par les actionnaires et les publicistes? Surtout pas pour plusieurs milliards!


Je n'achterais jamais une entreprise de cette taille pour de raison :
je n'en ai pas du tout les moyens
je n'ai pas les comptences pour, le faire mettrait un tas de gens au chmage en quelques mois.




> S'il s'avre qu'il y a plus de 5% de bot. Twitter va tre dans l'eau chaude. Imagine que tu achte une voiture. Et qu'au moment de l'achat, tu dcouvre qu'elle a des problmes mcanique et qu'elle risque de prendre feu. Tu crois qu'un juge te forcerais  payer ?


Tu compares un rseau social dont 20% des utilisateurs seraient des bots  une voiture qui risque de prendre feu?
Quand j'achtes une voiture, je me renseigne, je lis des tests, j'coute les retours des utilisateurs, si je lis qu'elle se met  bruler sans raison apparente j'en prends une autre, si ce n'est pas le cas je me dit que le risque est plus que raisonnable.
Quand j'achtes une voiture je ne fait pas un post sur Twitter pour l'annoncer  tout le monde, je ne signes pas un contrat en grande pompe. Je ne me mets pas  enquter sur la voiture APRES avoir sign le contrat (Musk a annonc les 20% de bots alors qu'il avait sign et avant qu'il ait plus d'infos, donc il aurait pu estimer les 20% avant.)




> Tu ne crois pas qu'une compagnie comme Disneys ne payent pas des gens pour faire des commentaires positifs sur leur produits? C'est la toutes nouvelles formes de publicit  la mode. Et tu peux tre certain que la pratique est trs commune sur les rseaux sociaux. Et cela fonctionne galement pour les campagnes politiques.
> Donc 20% de bots ne serait pas vraiment surprenant.


Donc il y a 20% de bots sur Twitter, so what?
On ne sait pas les exploiter? Musk est si bte que a?
Disney *paye* des gens pour faire de la pub sur Twitter et Musk se dit que c'est vraiment pas bien, c'est tout?
L'entrepreneur de gnie qu'il est ne se dit pas que l'argent que paye Disney ou trump ( :;):  )pourrait rentrer dans sa poche plutt que dans celle d'autres personnes? Vraiment?




> C'est pas le cas. Tous les rseaux sociaux sont dans la tourmente. Pour la simple raison qu'il a soulev un problme que personne n'a vraiment considr: "Les bots !".
> Si n'une partie importante du trafic n'est pas compos par "Mr Tout-Le-Monde", alors cela veux dire pour les publicitaires que la visibilit de leur publicit n'est pas conforme  ce que l'on leur a vendu.
> C'est comme dcouvrir que l'on paie pour de la publicit dans un journal. Et que seulement la moiti des journaux se rendent aux lecteurs.


Tu n'as jamais fait de campagne de tractage, d'enqute ou de pub?
Tu sais que tel ou tel moyen a un taux de rponse de X%.
Tu dpenses ton argent ou ton nergie en fonction de a.
Donc quand Coca Cola met une campagne de pub sur un RS, si le RS lui dit qu'il va toucher X personnes (y compris les bots) il sait qu'il va en vendre  0.001% de ces gens (bots compris).
Je n'ai aucun doute que Coca cola sache quel est le taux des conversion (qui dpend des bots, de l'implication des influenceurs/utilisateurs ou que sais je) de chaque RS, celui qui a le plus de bots en a un taux plus faible et a donc des pubs qu'il vend moins cher.

Donc toute cette affaire c'est de l'eau chaude, du th et un peu de sucre et me voil bien heureux.

----------


## behe

Si on se base sur diffrents articles tel que celui l , a risque de faire mal cot Musk.
Petit passage



> *L'accord de fusion ne mentionne mme pas les bots ou les spams*


Si ce passage est vrai, l'excuse pour ne pas acheter Twitter tombe aux oubliettes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Madmax... Tu parles d un loup qui n en est pas un. 
Tous les rseaux sociaux sont confronts  des bots rapidement et ils mettent tous en place des moyens de luttes plus ou moins efficaces.
Qu'il y ait 2 ou 5 ou 20% de bots ne change rien... Puisque les taux de conversion sont dj connus.

Sur 100 comptes touchs on sait que 10 achtent (a c est mesurable)
Donc on a un taux de conversion de 10%

Si maintenant on a 20% de bots.. a ne change rien... On aura toujours 10 ventes. C est juste le taux de conversion qui change.

EM n a rien lev du tout... Il cherche juste une excuse pour sortir du deal et craser twitter au passage. ou l'inverse...

----------


## Madmac

> Madmax... Tu parles d un loup qui n en est pas un. 
> Tous les rseaux sociaux sont confronts  des bots rapidement et ils mettent tous en place des moyens de luttes plus ou moins efficaces.
> Qu'il y ait 2 ou 5 ou 20% de bots ne change rien... Puisque les taux de conversion sont dj connus.



Pour les actionnaires, c'est assez important." l'astroturfing" reprsente des frais pour Tweeter, alors que la publicit leur rapporte des profits. En achetant un entreprise, tu fais galement l'acquisition d'une administration. Et dans le cas prsent, d'une administration particulierement incomptente





> Qu'il y ait 2 ou 5 ou 20% de bots ne change rien... Puisque les taux de conversion sont dj connus.


Pour les gens qui achtent de la publicit prsentement, c'est le cas. Ils ont probablement une assez bonne ide, sur leur retour sur investissement. Et pour cette raison, ils investissent de moins en moins. Mais dirais-tu la mme chose, si l'achalange relle tait seulement la moiti du chiffre officielle?

La valeur en bourse de Tweeter tait trs basse avant qu'Elon Musk s'intresse  Tweeter.  mon avis, il y a de grosse chance que la valeur dgringole encore plus. Et pourrait pay une amende et achet Tweeter pour une poigne de dollar. Et faire une conomie sur l'opration.

----------


## Madmac

> J
> Tu compares un rseau social dont 20% des utilisateurs seraient des bots  une voiture qui risque de prendre feu?


Je pourrais prendre l'example d'une compagnie pharmaceutique qui aurait cacher que ces tudes internes ont rvler que le vaccin tait cancrigne. Tous les contrats de cette ampleur ont des provisions pour annuler le contrat en cas de vice cach.

Pas besoin d'tre un gnie pour comprendre qu'une entreprise qui risque d'tre poursuivi n'as pas la mme valeur qu'une entreprise qui n'a pas ce risque.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter manque les attentes des analystes en matire de bnfices et impute sa baisse de revenus  Elon Musk,*
*ainsi qu' l'affaiblissement du march publicitaire * 

*Vendredi, Twitter a affirm que sa bataille en cours pour conclure son acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars par Elon Musk et l'affaiblissement du march de la publicit numrique sont responsable d'une chute surprise des revenus trimestriels et d'une perte nette. Les rsultats interviennent alors que Twitter a poursuivi Musk pour avoir abandonn son offre d'achat de la socit et se prpare maintenant  une confrontation juridique dans le cadre d'un procs qui doit commencer en octobre. L'incertitude de l'accord a inquit les annonceurs de Twitter et provoqu le chaos au sein de l'entreprise.

Les revenus publicitaires n'ont augment que de 2 % pour atteindre 1,08 milliard de dollars, manquant les attentes de Wall Street de 1,22 milliard de dollars, selon les donnes de Refinitiv IBES. Le chiffre d'affaires total du deuxime trimestre, qui comprend galement les revenus des abonnements, s'est lev  1,18 milliard de dollars, contre 1,19 milliard de dollars un an plus tt. Les analystes tablaient sur 1,32 milliard de dollars.

 Twitter est maintenant dans la position peu enviable de convaincre les annonceurs que son activit publicitaire est solide, quelle que soit la fin de sa bataille judiciaire avec Musk, et ses revenus du deuxime trimestre montrent que la plateforme a du pain sur la planche pour y parvenir , a dclar Jasmine Enberg, analyste principal de la socit de recherche Insider Intelligence.

Twitter est engag dans une bataille juridique avec Musk au sujet de son projet d'acquisition de la socit pour 44 milliards de dollars. Le PDG de Tesla a tent de se retirer de l'accord. Musk affirme que Twitter a sous-estim le nombre de comptes de spam et de fraude et n'a pas fourni d'informations sur les faux comptes. Twitter a poursuivi Musk et certains de ses associs plus tt ce mois-ci pour des allgations selon lesquelles le milliardaire  refuse d'honorer ses obligations envers Twitter et ses actionnaires parce que l'accord qu'il a sign ne sert plus ses intrts personnels .*

Twitter a publi vendredi des rsultats pour le deuxime trimestre qui ont manqu les estimations des analystes sur les bnfices, les revenus et la croissance des utilisateurs. Twitter a perdu 270 millions de dollars au cours du trimestre qui s'est termin en juin et n'a pas atteint les attentes de revenus pour le deuxime trimestre conscutif. Un point positif dans le rapport de la plateforme de rseautage social, cependant, tait le nombre d'utilisateurs qui a augment de prs de 9 millions. Twitter a attribu la croissance aux amliorations des produits et  l'intrt mondial pour l'actualit. Il a galement ajout des utilisateurs le trimestre prcdent.

Voici les chiffres cls :
Bnfice par action : Une perte de 8 cents, ajust, contre un bnfice attendu de 14 cents, selon une enqute Refinitiv auprs des analystesChiffre d'affaires : 1,18 milliard de dollars contre 1,32 milliard de dollars attendusUtilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) : 237,8 millions contre 238,08 millions attendus, selon Refinitiv
Twitter a dclar que les revenus avaient baiss de 1% d'une anne sur l'autre pour atteindre 1,18 milliard de dollars. Wall Street s'attendait  1,32 milliard de dollars, soit une croissance de 10,5 % d'une anne sur l'autre. Il s'agit de la plus grande perte de revenus de Twitter, avec des rsultats infrieurs de 11 % aux estimations, selon Refinitiv.

La socit a en partie imput la baisse des revenus aux vents contraires de l'industrie publicitaire lis  l'environnement macroconomique difficile plus large, ainsi qu'  l'incertitude lie  l'acquisition imminente de Twitter par une filiale d'Elon Musk .

Twitter et d'autres socits de mdias sociaux fortement dpendantes de la publicit ont ressenti le poids des dfis conomiques, car les craintes concernant l'inflation, les problmes de taux d'intrt, les problmes persistants de la chane d'approvisionnement et la guerre en Ukraine ont conduit certains annonceurs et marques  ajuster leurs dpenses publicitaires. Jeudi, Snap a annonc des rsultats dcevants au deuxime trimestre et a dclar qu'il prvoyait de ralentir les embauches en raison de l'affaiblissement de la croissance des revenus, entranant une chute de ses actions de 25% dans les changes prolongs.

Compte tenu de l'acquisition imminente par Musk, Twitter a dclar qu'il ne fournirait pas d'orientations prospectives pour le troisime trimestre. Il n'organise pas non plus de confrence tlphonique avec des analystes pour discuter des rsultats des bnfices.

Les cots et les dpenses au cours du trimestre ont augment de 31 % d'une anne sur l'autre pour atteindre 1,52 milliard de dollars. La socit a enregistr une perte de 8 cents par action, enregistrant sa premire perte ajuste en deux ans et la deuxime de son histoire.

Twitter a dclar que les cots lis  l'acquisition de Musk taient d'environ 33 millions de dollars au deuxime trimestre. Les dpenses lies aux indemnits de dpart se sont leves  environ 19 millions de dollars au deuxime trimestre. Plus tt ce mois-ci, la socit a licenci un tiers de son quipe d'acquisition de talents, selon le Wall Street Journal.

*Les statistiques de Twitter sur le trimestre*

Les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) du deuxime trimestre tait de 237,8 millions, en hausse de 16,6 % par rapport au deuxime trimestre de l'anne prcdente. Cette augmentation est due aux amliorations continues des produits et  la conversation mondiale autour des vnements actuels. La moyenne des mDAU amricains tait de 41,5 millions pour le deuxime trimestre, en hausse de 14,7 % par rapport au deuxime trimestre de l'anne prcdente. La moyenne internationale de mDAU tait de 196,3 millions pour le deuxime trimestre, en hausse de 17,0 % par rapport au deuxime trimestre de l'anne prcdente.

Les revenus du deuxime trimestre ont totalis 1,18 milliard de dollars, soit une baisse de 1 % d'une anne sur l'autre ou une augmentation de 2 %  taux de change constant, refltant les vents contraires de l'industrie de la publicit associs au macroenvironnement ainsi que l'incertitude lie  l'acquisition imminente de Twitter par une filiale d'Elon Musk. En excluant MoPub et MoPub Acquire, la croissance d'une anne sur l'autre tait de 3 %. Les revenus publicitaires ont totalis 1,08 milliard de dollars, une augmentation de 2 % ou de 6 %  taux de change constants. Les abonnements et autres revenus ont totalis 101 millions de dollars, soit une baisse de 27 % d'une anne sur l'autre, ou une augmentation de 7 % d'une anne sur l'autre en excluant MoPub de la priode de l'anne prcdente.

Les cots et les dpenses ont totalis 1,52 milliard de dollars, soit une augmentation de 31 % d'une anne sur l'autre. Les cots lis  l'acquisition en cours de Twitter taient d'environ 33 millions de dollars au deuxime trimestre. Les cots lis aux indemnits de dpart se sont levs  environ 19 millions de dollars au deuxime trimestre.

La perte d'exploitation s'est leve  344 millions de dollars, ce qui reprsente une marge d'exploitation de -29 %, comparativement  un bnfice d'exploitation de 30 millions de dollars ou une marge d'exploitation de 3 %  la mme priode l'an dernier.

La perte nette s'est leve  270 millions de dollars, ce qui reprsente une marge nette de -23 % et un BPA dilu de -0,35 $. Cela se compare  un bnfice net de 66 millions de dollars, une marge nette de 6 % et un BPA dilu de 0,08 $  la mme priode l'an dernier.

Les flux de trsorerie nets gnrs par les activits d'exploitation au cours du trimestre se sont levs  30 millions de dollars, contre 382 millions de dollars  la mme priode l'an dernier. Les dpenses en immobilisations ont totalis 154 millions de dollars, comparativement  276 millions de dollars  la mme priode l'an dernier.

*Transaction avec Elon Musk*

Comme annonc le 25 avril 2022, nous avons conclu un accord de fusion, en vertu duquel Twitter a accept d'tre acquis par une entit dtenue  100 % par Elon Musk, pour 54,20 $ par action en espces.  l'issue de la transaction, Twitter deviendra une socit prive.

Le 8 juillet 2022, des reprsentants d'Elon Musk ont ​​remis un avis visant  rsilier l'accord de fusion. Dans une lettre publie par le gendarme boursier amricain, les avocats d'Elon Musk ont assur que Twitter n'a pas respect ses engagements pris dans l'accord, notamment en ne fournissant pas toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes inauthentiques et de spams.




> Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk.
> 
> Bien que Twitter ait fourni certaines informations, ces informations sont accompagnes de chanes, de limitations d'utilisation ou d'autres fonctionnalits de formatage artificielles, ce qui a rendu certaines des informations peu utiles  M. Musk et  ses conseillers. Par exemple, lorsque Twitter a finalement fourni l'accs aux huit  API  de dveloppeur explicitement demandes pour la premire fois par M. Musk dans la lettre du 25 mai, ces API contenaient une limite de dbit infrieure  celle que Twitter fournit  ses plus grandes entreprises clientes. Twitter n'a propos de fournir  M. Musk le mme niveau d'accs qu' certains de ses clients aprs que nous ayons expliqu que la limitation de la limite de dbit empchait M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer l'analyse qu'il souhaitait effectuer dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> De plus, ces API contenaient un  plafond  artificiel sur le nombre de requtes que M. Musk et son quipe peuvent excuter, quelle que soit la limite de dbit, un problme qui empchait initialement M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer une analyse des donnes dans n'importe quel dlai raisonnable. M. Musk a soulev cette question ds qu'il en a eu connaissance, dans le premier paragraphe de la lettre du 29 juin :  nous venons d'tre informs par nos experts en donnes que Twitter a plac un plafond artificiel sur le nombre de recherches que nos experts peuvent effectuer avec ces donnes , ce qui empche maintenant M. Musk et son quipe de faire leur analyse. Ce plafond n'a t supprim que le 6 juillet, aprs que M. Musk a demand sa suppression pour la deuxime fois.
> 
> Sur la base du refus susmentionn de fournir les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis le 9 mai 2022, Twitter enfreint les sections 6.4 et 6.11 de l'accord de fusion.
> 
> Malgr les spculations publiques sur ce point, M. Musk n'a pas renonc  son droit d'examiner les donnes et informations de Twitter simplement parce qu'il a choisi de ne pas rechercher ces donnes et informations avant de conclure l'accord de fusion. En fait, il a ngoci les droits d'accs et d'information dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion prcisment pour pouvoir examiner les donnes et les informations importantes pour les activits de Twitter avant de financer et de conclure la transaction.



Mais Twitter estime que cette dcision d'Elon Musk est invalide et abusive, et que l'accord de fusion reste en vigueur. Le 12 juillet 2022, Twitter a engag une action en justice contre Elon Musk et certains de ses affilis pour les obliger  excuter spcifiquement leurs obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion et  raliser la clture conformment aux termes de l'accord de fusion. 

 Cette dcision fait suite  une longue liste de violations contractuelles importantes par Musk qui ont jet un voile sur Twitter et ses activits. Twitter intente cette action pour interdire  Musk de nouvelles violations, pour contraindre Musk  remplir ses obligations lgales et pour contraindre la consommation de la fusion  la satisfaction des quelques conditions en suspens , a indiqu Twitter  la Cour. Dans sa plainte, Twitter a reconnu la chute du march aprs que Musk ait finalis l'accord.  Alors Musk veut se dfaire de ses obligations contractuelles. Plutt que de supporter le cot du ralentissement du march, comme l'exige l'accord de fusion, Musk veut le transfrer aux actionnaires de Twitter , indique la plainte.  Depuis la signature de l'accord de fusion, Musk a dnigr  plusieurs reprises Twitter et l'accord, crant un risque commercial pour Twitter et une pression  la baisse sur le cours de son action .

Le 19 juillet 2022, la demande de Twitter pour un procs acclr a t accepte et le procs est prvu pour octobre 2022.

 L'adoption de l'accord de fusion par nos actionnaires est la seule approbation ou condition rglementaire restante pour raliser la fusion en vertu de l'accord de fusion. Le moment exact de la ralisation de la fusion, le cas chant, ne peut tre prdit car la fusion est soumise  un litige en cours,  l'adoption de l'accord de fusion par nos actionnaires et  la satisfaction des conditions de clture restantes , a indiqu Twitter aprs avoir communiqu ses rsultats.

Source : Rsultats trimestriels de Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'avis de Twitter qui dsigne Elon Musk comme tant partiellement responsable de la chute de ses revenus ? Dans quelle mesure ? 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a des raisons de s'inquiter quant au juge qui devrait statuer sur le procs de Twitter, Kathaleen McCormick a contraint un acheteur rticent  respecter l'accord de fusion en 2021
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles. Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam
 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer
 ::fleche::  Refus d'Elon Musk d'honorer son engagement de rachat de Twitter : Twitter a un avantage juridique dans ce lourd litige, selon des experts
 ::fleche::  Les trois raisons pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter, parmi lesquelles des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables

----------


## Jeff_67

Wall Street va bien finir par se rendre compte que l'audience de Twitter est de faible qualit, limitant ses perspectives de croissance  moyen terme.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter a invit ses actionnaires  voter sur le rachat de la socit par Elon Musk le 13 septembre,*
*et compte bien obliger le milliardaire  payer  * 

*Twitter a fix au 13 septembre la date  laquelle ses actionnaires voteront sur le rachat imminent de la socit par le PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk. La socit a dclar mardi dans un dossier rglementaire qu'elle recommandait aux actionnaires de voter pour que l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars soit conclu. La date est en avance sur la date de dbut encore  prciser du procs d'octobre dans le diffrend entre le milliardaire, qui cherche  abandonner l'accord, et la socit de San Francisco. Twitter a poursuivi Musk dans le Delaware aprs qu'il ait dclar vouloir se retirer de l'accord.  Nous nous engageons  conclure la fusion au prix et aux conditions convenus avec M. Musk. Votre vote lors de l'assemble spciale est essentiel  notre capacit  mener  bien la fusion , a dclar Twitter dans une lettre  ses actionnaires.*

Twitter a annonc qu'il organiserait une assemble des actionnaires pour voter sur l'acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars de la socit par Elon Musk le 13 septembre. L'assemble des actionnaires dbutera  10h00 PT et sera disponible via une webdiffusion. Les actionnaires pourront regarder l'assemble en direct puis voter, a indiqu la socit dans un dossier dpos auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission.

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter a prcdemment exhort ses actionnaires  approuver la vente de la socit  Musk. Il a d'ailleurs qualifi l'offre de Musk  d'quitable, conseille et dans le meilleur intrt de Twitter et de ses actionnaires , et a dclar qu'il restait  dtermin  conclure la fusion au prix et aux conditions convenus avec M. Musk , c'est  dire  54,20 dollars l'action. Son titre vaut actuellement environ 39 dollars. Si la transaction avait finalement lieu, elle reprsenterait une plus-value consquente pour les actionnaires.

Il faut dire que le contexte du vote a dramatiquement chang depuis fin avril, quand le conseil d'administration du groupe et Elon Musk avaient sign un accord pour le rachat de Twitter  54,20 dollars l'action, soit une valorisation de 44 milliards de dollars.

Le 8 juillet, le patron de Tesla et SpaceX a mis fin unilatralement  cet accord, au motif que la socit base  San Francisco aurait selon lui menti sur la proportion de comptes automatiss et de spams sur sa plateforme.




> Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk.
> 
> Bien que Twitter ait fourni certaines informations, ces informations sont accompagnes de chanes, de limitations d'utilisation ou d'autres fonctionnalits de formatage artificielles, ce qui a rendu certaines des informations peu utiles  M. Musk et  ses conseillers. Par exemple, lorsque Twitter a finalement fourni l'accs aux huit  API  de dveloppeur explicitement demandes pour la premire fois par M. Musk dans la lettre du 25 mai, ces API contenaient une limite de dbit infrieure  celle que Twitter fournit  ses plus grandes entreprises clientes. Twitter n'a propos de fournir  M. Musk le mme niveau d'accs qu' certains de ses clients aprs que nous ayons expliqu que la limitation de la limite de dbit empchait M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer l'analyse qu'il souhaitait effectuer dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> De plus, ces API contenaient un  plafond  artificiel sur le nombre de requtes que M. Musk et son quipe peuvent excuter, quelle que soit la limite de dbit, un problme qui empchait initialement M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer une analyse des donnes dans n'importe quel dlai raisonnable. M. Musk a soulev cette question ds qu'il en a eu connaissance, dans le premier paragraphe de la lettre du 29 juin :  nous venons d'tre informs par nos experts en donnes que Twitter a plac un plafond artificiel sur le nombre de recherches que nos experts peuvent effectuer avec ces donnes , ce qui empche maintenant M. Musk et son quipe de faire leur analyse. Ce plafond n'a t supprim que le 6 juillet, aprs que M. Musk a demand sa suppression pour la deuxime fois.
> 
> Sur la base du refus susmentionn de fournir les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis le 9 mai 2022, Twitter enfreint les sections 6.4 et 6.11 de l'accord de fusion.
> 
> Malgr les spculations publiques sur ce point, M. Musk n'a pas renonc  son droit d'examiner les donnes et informations de Twitter simplement parce qu'il a choisi de ne pas rechercher ces donnes et informations avant de conclure l'accord de fusion. En fait, il a ngoci les droits d'accs et d'information dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion prcisment pour pouvoir examiner les donnes et les informations importantes pour les activits de Twitter avant de financer et de conclure la transaction.


Twitter a ensuite lanc des poursuites contre le multimilliardaire, pour le forcer  honorer son engagement.

 Ayant mont un spectacle public pour mettre Twitter en jeu, et ayant propos puis sign un accord de fusion favorable aux vendeurs, Musk croit apparemment qu'il est libre, contrairement  toutes les autres parties soumises au droit des contrats du Delaware, de changer d'avis, de dtruire l'entreprise, de perturber ses oprations, de dtruire la valeur des actionnaires et de s'en aller , indique Twitter dans sa plainte dpose auprs de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware.

 Alors Musk veut se dfaire de ses obligations contractuelles. Plutt que de supporter le cot du ralentissement du march, comme l'exige l'accord de fusion, Musk veut le transfrer aux actionnaires de Twitter , indique la plainte.  Depuis la signature de l'accord de fusion, Musk a dnigr  plusieurs reprises Twitter et l'accord, crant un risque commercial pour Twitter et une pression  la baisse sur le cours de son action .

La juge charge du dossier, la prsidente d'un tribunal spcialis en droit des affaires, a indiqu la semaine dernire que le procs se tiendrait en octobre et durerait cinq jours. Les deux parties n'ont pas encore russi  se mettre d'accord sur une date.

Plus tt mardi, les avocats de Musk ont accus Twitter d'avoir ralenti la production de documents avant le procs pour dcider si le PDG de Tesla devait tre contraint de conclure l'accord. Les avocats de Musk ont galement dclar dans un dossier au tribunal que les avocats de Twitter Inc. avaient refus de consentir  une date de procs propose le 17 octobre et insistaient pour que le procs commence le 10 octobre, utilisant l'incertitude sur une date de procs pour retarder d'autres discussions de planification.

Les avocats de Musk ont affirm que le calendrier des affaires propos par Twitter tait  une tentative vidente de presser les accuss  aprs qu'un juge de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware a accept la semaine dernire de tenir un procs acclr dans le cadre d'un procs intent par Twitter.


*L'invitation du conseil d'administration de Twitter aux actionnaires*

Aux actionnaires de Twitter, Inc. :

Vous tes cordialement invit  assister  une assemble spciale des actionnaires (que nous appelons, avec tout ajournement, report ou autre retard de celle-ci, l' assemble spciale ) de Twitter, Inc. (que nous appelons  Twitter ) . La runion extraordinaire aura lieu le 13 septembre 2022  10 h 00, heure du Pacifique. Vous pouvez assister  l'assemble spciale via une webdiffusion interactive en direct  l'adresse http://www.virtualshareholdermeeting.com/TWTR2022SM. Vous pourrez couter l'assemble spciale en direct et voter en ligne. Nous pensons qu'une runion virtuelle offre un accs largi, une communication amliore et des conomies de cots pour nos actionnaires et Twitter.

Lors de l'assemble extraordinaire, il vous sera demand d'examiner et de voter sur une proposition d'adoption de l'accord et du plan de fusion (tel qu'il peut tre modifi de temps  autre), dat du 25 avril 2022 (que nous appelons le  accord de fusion ), entre X Holdings I, Inc. (que nous appelons  Parent ), X Holdings II, Inc., une filiale en proprit exclusive de Parent (que nous appelons  Acquisition Sub ), Twitter , et, uniquement pour les besoins de certaines dispositions de l'accord de fusion, Elon R. Musk. Parent appartient entirement  M. Musk. Nous appelons la fusion d'Acquisition Sub avec et dans Twitter la  fusion .

Lors de l'assemble spciale, il vous sera galement demand d'examiner et de voter sur une proposition visant  approuver, sur une base consultative non contraignante, la rmunration qui sera ou pourrait tre due par Twitter  ses dirigeants nomms dans le cadre de la fusion ; et une proposition d'ajournement de l'assemble spciale, de temps  autre,  une date ou des dates ultrieures, si ncessaire ou appropri, pour solliciter des procurations supplmentaires s'il n'y a pas suffisamment de votes pour adopter l'accord de fusion au moment de l'assemble spciale.

Si la fusion est ralise, vous aurez le droit de recevoir 54,20 $ en cash, sans intrt et sous rserve de toute retenue d'impt applicable, pour chaque action de nos actions ordinaires que vous dtenez (sauf si vous avez correctement exerc vos droits d'valuation). Ce montant constitue une prime d'environ 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de nos actions ordinaires le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse complet avant que M. Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter.

*Le conseil d'administration de Twitter, aprs avoir examin les facteurs dcrits plus en dtail dans la circulaire de sollicitation de procurations ci-jointe,  l'unanimit : (1) a dtermin que l'accord de fusion est souhaitable et que la fusion et les autres transactions envisages par l'accord de fusion sont quitables, souhaitables et conformes aux les meilleurs intrts de Twitter et de ses actionnaires ; et (2) adopt et approuv la convention de fusion, la fusion et les autres oprations envisages par la convention de fusion.

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter vous recommande  l'unanimit de voter :
(1)  POUR  l'adoption du trait de fusion ;
(2)  POUR  la rmunration qui sera ou pourrait tre due par Twitter  ses dirigeants nomms dans le cadre de la fusion ; et
 POUR  l'ajournement de l'assemble spciale, de temps  autre,  une date ou des dates ultrieures, si ncessaire ou appropri, pour solliciter des procurations supplmentaires s'il n'y a pas suffisamment de votes pour adopter l'accord de fusion au moment de l'assemble spciale.*

La circulaire de procuration ci-jointe fournit des informations dtailles sur l'assemble spciale, l'accord de fusion et la fusion, ainsi que les autres propositions  examiner lors de l'assemble spciale. Une copie de l'accord de fusion est jointe en annexe A  la circulaire de sollicitation de procurations.

La circulaire de sollicitation de procurations ci-jointe dcrit galement les actions et les dcisions du conseil d'administration de Twitter dans le cadre de son valuation de l'accord de fusion et de la fusion. Veuillez lire attentivement et dans leur intgralit la circulaire de sollicitation de procurations et ses annexes, y compris l'accord de fusion, car elles contiennent des informations importantes.

Le 8 juillet 2022, des reprsentants de M. Musk ont ​​remis un avis visant  rsilier l'accord de fusion. Twitter estime que le prtendu licenciement de M. Musk est invalide et abusif, et l'accord de fusion reste en vigueur. Le 12 juillet 2022, Twitter a engag une action en justice contre M. Musk, Parent et Acquisition Sub pour les amener  excuter leurs obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion et  consommer la clture conformment aux termes de l'accord de fusion. Le 19 juillet 2022, la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware a accept la requte de Twitter visant  acclrer la procdure et a programm un procs de cinq jours pour commencer en octobre 2022. L'adoption de l'accord de fusion par nos actionnaires est la seule approbation ou condition rglementaire restante pour finaliser la fusion sous l'accord de fusion, et est une tape importante et ncessaire pour que nos actionnaires reoivent la contrepartie de la fusion.

*Nous nous engageons  conclure la fusion au prix et aux conditions convenus avec M. Musk. Votre vote lors de l'assemble spciale est essentiel  notre capacit de raliser la fusion. Le conseil d'administration de Twitter vous recommande  l'unanimit de voter "POUR" chacune des propositions lors de la runion spciale.*

Source : Twitter

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le conseil d'administration de Twitter accepte   l'unanimit  l'accord de rachat d'Elon Musk pour 44 Mds $. La transaction devrait tre conclue en 2022

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk porte plainte  son tour contre Twitter pour inciter la justice  ne pas l'obliger  racheter Twitter,*
*l'un des arguments avancs serait que Twitter a menti sur son nombre d'utilisateurs monnayables  * 

*Elon Musk a contre-attaqu Twitter Inc, intensifiant sa lutte juridique contre la socit de mdias sociaux au sujet de sa tentative de renoncer  l'achat de 44 milliards de dollars, bien que la poursuite ait t dpose de manire confidentielle. Alors que le document de 164 pages n'tait pas accessible au public, en vertu des rgles du tribunal, une version expurge pourrait bientt tre rendue publique. La plainte d'Elon Musk a t dpos quelques heures aprs que la chancelire Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware a autoris la tenue d'un procs de cinq jours  compter du 17 octobre pour dterminer si Musk peut renoncer  l'accord.*

Le 8 juillet, le patron de Tesla et SpaceX a mis fin unilatralement  cet accord, au motif que la socit base  San Francisco aurait selon lui menti sur la proportion de comptes automatiss et de spams sur sa plateforme.




> Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk.
> 
> Bien que Twitter ait fourni certaines informations, ces informations sont accompagnes de chanes, de limitations d'utilisation ou d'autres fonctionnalits de formatage artificielles, ce qui a rendu certaines des informations peu utiles  M. Musk et  ses conseillers. Par exemple, lorsque Twitter a finalement fourni l'accs aux huit  API  de dveloppeur explicitement demandes pour la premire fois par M. Musk dans la lettre du 25 mai, ces API contenaient une limite de dbit infrieure  celle que Twitter fournit  ses plus grandes entreprises clientes. Twitter n'a propos de fournir  M. Musk le mme niveau d'accs qu' certains de ses clients aprs que nous ayons expliqu que la limitation de la limite de dbit empchait M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer l'analyse qu'il souhaitait effectuer dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> De plus, ces API contenaient un  plafond  artificiel sur le nombre de requtes que M. Musk et son quipe peuvent excuter, quelle que soit la limite de dbit, un problme qui empchait initialement M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer une analyse des donnes dans n'importe quel dlai raisonnable. M. Musk a soulev cette question ds qu'il en a eu connaissance, dans le premier paragraphe de la lettre du 29 juin :  nous venons d'tre informs par nos experts en donnes que Twitter a plac un plafond artificiel sur le nombre de recherches que nos experts peuvent effectuer avec ces donnes , ce qui empche maintenant M. Musk et son quipe de faire leur analyse. Ce plafond n'a t supprim que le 6 juillet, aprs que M. Musk a demand sa suppression pour la deuxime fois.
> 
> Sur la base du refus susmentionn de fournir les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis le 9 mai 2022, Twitter enfreint les sections 6.4 et 6.11 de l'accord de fusion.
> 
> Malgr les spculations publiques sur ce point, M. Musk n'a pas renonc  son droit d'examiner les donnes et informations de Twitter simplement parce qu'il a choisi de ne pas rechercher ces donnes et informations avant de conclure l'accord de fusion. En fait, il a ngoci les droits d'accs et d'information dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion prcisment pour pouvoir examiner les donnes et les informations importantes pour les activits de Twitter avant de financer et de conclure la transaction.


Twitter a ensuite lanc des poursuites contre le multimilliardaire, pour le forcer  honorer son engagement.

 Ayant mont un spectacle public pour mettre Twitter en jeu, et ayant propos puis sign un accord de fusion favorable aux vendeurs, Musk croit apparemment qu'il est libre, contrairement  toutes les autres parties soumises au droit des contrats du Delaware, de changer d'avis, de dtruire l'entreprise, de perturber ses oprations, de dtruire la valeur des actionnaires et de s'en aller , indique Twitter dans sa plainte dpose auprs de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware.

 Alors Musk veut se dfaire de ses obligations contractuelles. Plutt que de supporter le cot du ralentissement du march, comme l'exige l'accord de fusion, Musk veut le transfrer aux actionnaires de Twitter , indique la plainte.  Depuis la signature de l'accord de fusion, Musk a dnigr  plusieurs reprises Twitter et l'accord, crant un risque commercial pour Twitter et une pression  la baisse sur le cours de son action .

*Elon Musk riposte*

Jeudi, la juge supervisant sa bataille judiciaire avec Twitter a fix au 17 octobre le dbut du procs de cinq jour pendant lequel elle va dcid si oui ou non, lentrepreneur est contraint de racheter le rseau social pour 44 milliards de dollars comme il lavait annonc fin avril. Kathaleen McCormick, prsidente dun tribunal spcialis en droit des affaires, a crit plusieurs fois que les parties doivent cooprer  de bonne foi  pour sentendre sur la faon de partager des documents ou dorganiser des dpositions.

Quelques heures aprs sa dcision, Elon Musk a dploy sa riposte : le milliardaire de la Tech a dpos plainte contre Twitter, dans un document juridique de 164 pages dpos de faon  confidentielle , en raison des secrets industriels et des autres informations sensibles qu'elle peut contenir, cette plainte n'est pas encore accessible au public, selon un avis de la Delaware Court of Chancery. Mais selon les rgles de ce tribunal spcialis en droit des affaires, Elon Musk devra bientt en soumettre une version publique.

Selon le Wall Street Journal, l'une des demandes d'Elon Musk porterait sur l'allgation selon laquelle Twitter aurait menti sur son nombre d'utilisateurs monnayables aprs avoir accept son offre d'achat.

Le mme jour, Elon Musk a t poursuivi par un actionnaire de Twitter qui a demand au tribunal d'ordonner au milliardaire de conclure l'accord, de conclure qu'il a manqu  son obligation fiduciaire envers les actionnaires de Twitter et d'accorder des dommages-intrts pour les pertes qu'il a causes.

Musk a une obligation fiduciaire envers les actionnaires de Twitter en raison de sa participation de 9,6 % dans la socit et parce que l'accord de rachat lui donne un droit de veto sur de nombreuses dcisions de la socit, selon la plainte, qui demande le statut de recours collectif. Le procs a t intent par Luigi Crispo, qui dtient 5 500 actions Twitter, devant la Cour de chancellerie.

Plus tt mardi, les avocats de Musk ont accus Twitter d'avoir ralenti la production de documents avant le procs pour dcider si le PDG de Tesla devait tre contraint de conclure l'accord. Les avocats de Musk ont galement dclar dans un dossier au tribunal que les avocats de Twitter Inc. avaient refus de consentir  une date de procs propose le 17 octobre et insistaient pour que le procs commence le 10 octobre, utilisant l'incertitude sur une date de procs pour retarder d'autres discussions de planification.

Les avocats de Musk ont affirm que le calendrier des affaires propos par Twitter tait  une tentative vidente de presser les accuss  aprs qu'un juge de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware a accept la semaine dernire de tenir un procs acclr dans le cadre d'un procs intent par Twitter.


*Twitter a invit ses actionnaires  voter sur le rachat de la socit par Elon Musk le 13 septembre*

Twitter a fix au 13 septembre la date  laquelle ses actionnaires voteront sur le rachat imminent de la socit par le PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk. La socit a dclar mardi dans un dossier rglementaire qu'elle recommandait aux actionnaires de voter pour que l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars soit conclu. La date est en avance sur la date de dbut encore  prciser du procs d'octobre dans le diffrend entre le milliardaire, qui cherche  abandonner l'accord, et la socit de San Francisco. 

En voici un extrait :

Vous tes cordialement invit  assister  une assemble spciale des actionnaires (que nous appelons, avec tout ajournement, report ou autre retard de celle-ci, l' assemble spciale ) de Twitter, Inc. (que nous appelons  Twitter ) . La runion extraordinaire aura lieu le 13 septembre 2022  10 h 00, heure du Pacifique. Vous pouvez assister  l'assemble spciale via une webdiffusion interactive en direct  l'adresse http://www.virtualshareholdermeeting.com/TWTR2022SM. Vous pourrez couter l'assemble spciale en direct et voter en ligne. Nous pensons qu'une runion virtuelle offre un accs largi, une communication amliore et des conomies de cots pour nos actionnaires et Twitter.

Lors de l'assemble extraordinaire, il vous sera demand d'examiner et de voter sur une proposition d'adoption de l'accord et du plan de fusion (tel qu'il peut tre modifi de temps  autre), dat du 25 avril 2022 (que nous appelons le  accord de fusion ), entre X Holdings I, Inc. (que nous appelons  Parent ), X Holdings II, Inc., une filiale en proprit exclusive de Parent (que nous appelons  Acquisition Sub ), Twitter , et, uniquement pour les besoins de certaines dispositions de l'accord de fusion, Elon R. Musk. Parent appartient entirement  M. Musk. Nous appelons la fusion d'Acquisition Sub avec et dans Twitter la  fusion .

Lors de l'assemble spciale, il vous sera galement demand d'examiner et de voter sur une proposition visant  approuver, sur une base consultative non contraignante, la rmunration qui sera ou pourrait tre due par Twitter  ses dirigeants nomms dans le cadre de la fusion ; et une proposition d'ajournement de l'assemble spciale, de temps  autre,  une date ou des dates ultrieures, si ncessaire ou appropri, pour solliciter des procurations supplmentaires s'il n'y a pas suffisamment de votes pour adopter l'accord de fusion au moment de l'assemble spciale.

Si la fusion est ralise, vous aurez le droit de recevoir 54,20 $ en cash, sans intrt et sous rserve de toute retenue d'impt applicable, pour chaque action de nos actions ordinaires que vous dtenez (sauf si vous avez correctement exerc vos droits d'valuation). Ce montant constitue une prime d'environ 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de nos actions ordinaires le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse complet avant que M. Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter.

*Le conseil d'administration de Twitter, aprs avoir examin les facteurs dcrits plus en dtail dans la circulaire de sollicitation de procurations ci-jointe,  l'unanimit : (1) a dtermin que l'accord de fusion est souhaitable et que la fusion et les autres transactions envisages par l'accord de fusion sont quitables, souhaitables et conformes aux les meilleurs intrts de Twitter et de ses actionnaires ; et (2) adopt et approuv la convention de fusion, la fusion et les autres oprations envisages par la convention de fusion.

Le conseil d'administration de Twitter vous recommande  l'unanimit de voter :
(1)  POUR  l'adoption du trait de fusion ;
(2)  POUR  la rmunration qui sera ou pourrait tre due par Twitter  ses dirigeants nomms dans le cadre de la fusion ; et
 POUR  l'ajournement de l'assemble spciale, de temps  autre,  une date ou des dates ultrieures, si ncessaire ou appropri, pour solliciter des procurations supplmentaires s'il n'y a pas suffisamment de votes pour adopter l'accord de fusion au moment de l'assemble spciale.*

La circulaire de procuration ci-jointe fournit des informations dtailles sur l'assemble spciale, l'accord de fusion et la fusion, ainsi que les autres propositions  examiner lors de l'assemble spciale. Une copie de l'accord de fusion est jointe en annexe A  la circulaire de sollicitation de procurations.

La circulaire de sollicitation de procurations ci-jointe dcrit galement les actions et les dcisions du conseil d'administration de Twitter dans le cadre de son valuation de l'accord de fusion et de la fusion. Veuillez lire attentivement et dans leur intgralit la circulaire de sollicitation de procurations et ses annexes, y compris l'accord de fusion, car elles contiennent des informations importantes.

Le 8 juillet 2022, des reprsentants de M. Musk ont ​​remis un avis visant  rsilier l'accord de fusion. Twitter estime que le prtendu licenciement de M. Musk est invalide et abusif, et l'accord de fusion reste en vigueur. Le 12 juillet 2022, Twitter a engag une action en justice contre M. Musk, Parent et Acquisition Sub pour les amener  excuter leurs obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion et  consommer la clture conformment aux termes de l'accord de fusion. Le 19 juillet 2022, la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware a accept la requte de Twitter visant  acclrer la procdure et a programm un procs de cinq jours pour commencer en octobre 2022. L'adoption de l'accord de fusion par nos actionnaires est la seule approbation ou condition rglementaire restante pour finaliser la fusion sous l'accord de fusion, et est une tape importante et ncessaire pour que nos actionnaires reoivent la contrepartie de la fusion.

*Nous nous engageons  conclure la fusion au prix et aux conditions convenus avec M. Musk. Votre vote lors de l'assemble spciale est essentiel  notre capacit de raliser la fusion. Le conseil d'administration de Twitter vous recommande  l'unanimit de voter "POUR" chacune des propositions lors de la runion spciale.*

Source : Wall Street Journal

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## pmithrandir

J en pense que les limitations mises en place semblent lgitimes et les dlais pour supprimer les limites raisonnables.

Nul besoin d aller inspecter les millions de comptes... Seul une portion reprsentative devrait suffire.

Donc le besoin d un accs illimit me parat doutable... Et mme potentiellement de nature  servir de canal de piratage.

----------


## yahiko

Elon Musk s'est juste rendu compte un peu tard qu'il s'tait emball un peu vite.
Que Twitter ne serait pas si profitable que cela et/ou qu'il ne sait pas vraiment quoi en faire.
A prsent, il essaie de se dfaire de ses engagements par tous les moyens...

Le mec a toute mon estime pour ce qu'il a ralis avec PayPal, SpaceX et Tesla, mais je ne comprends pas vraiment ce qu'il est all faire dans cette galre.
Parce que je pense que SpaceX et Tesla devraient dj largement l'occuper.

----------


## Bruno

*Le procs Twitter contre Elon Musk dbutera le 17 octobre et durera cinq jours*
*Musk tait accus Twitter de repousser la date du procs*

*L'preuve de force juridique entre Twitter et Elon Musk va finalement dbuter le 17 octobre et durer cinq jours, selon un calendrier judiciaire publi cette semaine. Le 8 juillet, Elon Musk, le patron de Tesla et SpaceX, a mis fin unilatralement  l'accord de rachat de Twitter, au motif que la socit base  San Francisco aurait selon lui menti sur la proportion de comptes automatiss et de spams sur sa plateforme. Twitter a dcid de poursuivre Musk pour le forcer  conclure son acquisition pour 44 milliards de dollars, et a fait le choix d'acclrer le procs pour qu'il se droule en septembre sur quatre jours.* 

Musk a affirm qu'il ne pouvait pas aller de l'avant tant que Twitter ne rvlait pas le nombre rel de faux comptes robots sur sa plateforme. Twitter insiste sur le fait que ses statistiques sur les robots sont lgitimes. Le patron de Tesla et SpaceX a tent de mettre fin officiellement  l'accord sans autre forme de procs en payant par exemple une indemnit de rupture d'un milliard de dollars, mais ce qui n'est pas du got de Twitter.


Les avocats de Twitter ont intent une action en justice dans le Delaware contre l'homme le plus riche du monde (actuellement), demandant des dommages et intrts et plus encore, et ont exhort le juge  acclrer l'affaire et  fixer une date de procs pour septembre. L'audience a maintenant t officiellement fixe du lundi 17 au 21 octobre. Les quipes juridiques reprsentant les deux parties devront finaliser les documents et slectionner les tmoins experts au cours des prochains mois.

La juge Kathaleen McCormick, chancelire de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware, a somm les deux parties de travailler ensemble en toute bonne foi. Mais quelques jours auparavant, Musk a accus Twitter de tenter de repousser la date du procs une semaine plus tt, au 10 octobre, et a accus ses avocats de ne pas cooprer. Twitter a toutefois dmenti ces accusations et a dclar que l'quipe de Musk n'avait pas non plus t d'une grande aide.

 Twitter a inform  plusieurs reprises Musk qu'il ne s'oppose pas  ce que le procs commence le 17 octobre si le tribunal a suffisamment de disponibilits pour mener  bien un procs de cinq jours cette semaine-l,  condition seulement que Musk s'engage  ne pas demander plus de cinq jours de procs , aurait dclar l'entreprise dans les conclusions du tribunal.  Twitter a accept de commencer  produire des documents en continu si Musk en faisait autant , poursuit la socit.  Musk est la partie qui empche des discussions productives et disciplines sur l'tendue de la dcouverte en retardant le dpt d'une rponse.  

Elon Musk s'est inquit du fait que le juge de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware s'occupe du procs de Twitter contre lui. Kathaleen McCormick, la chancelire du tribunal, ou juge en chef,  a une rputation sans fioritures ainsi que la distinction d'tre l'un des rares juristes  n'avoir jamais ordonn  un acheteur rticent de conclure une fusion d'entreprises amricaines , notent les mdias amricains.

Kathaleen McCormick a repris le rle de chancelire ou de juge en chef de la Cour de la chancellerie l'anne dernire, la premire femme  ce poste. Le mois dernier, elle s'est vu confier le procs Twitter.

 Elle a dj la rputation de ne pas supporter certains des pires comportements que nous voyons dans ces domaines lorsque les gens veulent se retirer des accords , a dclar Adam Badawi, professeur de droit spcialis dans la gouvernance d'entreprise  l'Universit de Californie, Berkeley. Par exemple, l'anne dernire, McCormick a ordonn  une filiale de la socit de capital-investissement Kohlberg & Co LLC de conclure son achat de 550 millions de dollars de DecoPac Holding Inc, qui fabrique des produits de dcoration de gteaux.  C'est une juge srieuse et sense , a conclu Adam Badawi.

La dcision d'avril 2021 de McCormick dans cette affaire, disponible sur le site Web du tribunal, tait centre sur une clause d'excution spcifique dans le contrat d'achat, similaire  la clause que Twitter cite dans sa tentative de forcer Musk  finaliser son achat de 44 milliards de dollars.  Marquant une victoire pour la certitude de l'accord, cette dcision aprs le procs rsout tous les problmes en faveur du vendeur et ordonne aux acheteurs de conclure le contrat d'achat , a crit McCormick dans la dcision.

 Les acheteurs ont perdu leur apptit pour l'accord peu de temps aprs sa signature, car les entits gouvernementales ont mis des ordonnances de confinement  domicile dans tout le pays et les ventes hebdomadaires de DecoPac ont chut prcipitamment... Plutt que de dployer tous les efforts raisonnables pour parvenir  un accord de crdit dfinitif, les acheteurs ont appel leur avocat et ont commenc  valuer les moyens de se retirer de l'accord , a not la dcision de McCormick.  Sans l'apport de la direction de DecoPac, ils ont prpar une nouvelle prvision draconienne des ventes prvues de DecoPac sur la base d'hypothses mal informes (et largement inexpliques) qui taient incompatibles avec les donnes de vente en temps rel .

Les responsables du rseau social veulent que Musk s'en tienne aux termes de l'accord, ce qui signifie qu'ils doivent travailler ensemble pour conclure l'acquisition ou qu'il doit verser des dommages et intrts pour avoir ravag le cours de l'action et la rputation de Twitter et payer la pnalit d'un milliard de dollars pour s'tre retir de l'accord. Mais Musk affirme qu'il voulait conclure l'affaire rapidement, mais qu'il n'a pas pu le faire aprs avoir soudainement ralis que le spam bot tait un norme problme sur le site de Twitter et un obstacle majeur pour les perspectives commerciales futures.

Elon Musk a fait le choix de contre-attaquer Twitter et porte plainte  son tour contre Twitter pour ne pas avoir  racheter l'entreprise. L'un des arguments avancs serait que Twitter a menti sur son nombre d'utilisateurs monnayables. La plainte d'Elon Musk a t dpose quelques heures aprs que la chancelire Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware a autoris la tenue d'un procs de cinq jours  compter du 17 octobre pour dterminer si Musk peut renoncer  l'accord.

 Lorsque le march a baiss et que l'accord  prix fixe est devenu moins attrayant, Musk a chang son fusil d'paule, exigeant soudainement une "vrification" que le spam n'tait pas un problme grave sur la plateforme de Twitter, et affirmant qu'il avait un besoin urgent de mener une "diligence" qu'il avait expressment abandonne. La stratgie de Musk est galement un modle de mauvaise foi , a dclar Twitter dans sa plainte initiale.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a des raisons de s'inquiter quant au juge qui devrait statuer sur le procs de Twitter, Kathaleen McCormick a contraint un acheteur rticent  respecter l'accord de fusion en 2021

 ::fleche::  Un juge autorise Twitter  acclrer son procs contre Musk, pour la premire fois, les reprsentants d'Elon Musk et de Twitter se sont affronts au tribunal

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk porte plainte  son tour contre Twitter pour ne pas avoir  racheter l'entreprise, l'un des arguments avancs serait que Twitter a menti sur son nombre d'utilisateurs monnayables

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Pour dterminer le pourcentage de bot sur Twitter, Elon Musk a utilis un outil qui a dj qualifi son propre compte de bot*
*selon des affirmations de Twitter auprs du tribunal  * 

Le 8 juillet, le patron de Tesla et SpaceX a mis fin unilatralement  l'accord du rachat de Twitter, au motif que la socit base  San Francisco aurait selon lui menti sur la proportion de comptes automatiss et de spams sur sa plateforme.




> Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk.
> 
> Bien que Twitter ait fourni certaines informations, ces informations sont accompagnes de chanes, de limitations d'utilisation ou d'autres fonctionnalits de formatage artificielles, ce qui a rendu certaines des informations peu utiles  M. Musk et  ses conseillers. Par exemple, lorsque Twitter a finalement fourni l'accs aux huit  API  de dveloppeur explicitement demandes pour la premire fois par M. Musk dans la lettre du 25 mai, ces API contenaient une limite de dbit infrieure  celle que Twitter fournit  ses plus grandes entreprises clientes. Twitter n'a propos de fournir  M. Musk le mme niveau d'accs qu' certains de ses clients aprs que nous avons expliqu que la limitation de la limite de dbit empchait M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer l'analyse qu'il souhaitait effectuer dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> De plus, ces API contenaient un  plafond  artificiel sur le nombre de requtes que M. Musk et son quipe peuvent excuter, quelle que soit la limite de dbit, un problme qui empchait initialement M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer une analyse des donnes dans n'importe quel dlai raisonnable. M. Musk a soulev cette question ds qu'il en a eu connaissance, dans le premier paragraphe de la lettre du 29 juin :  nous venons d'tre informs par nos experts en donnes que Twitter a plac un plafond artificiel sur le nombre de recherches que nos experts peuvent effectuer avec ces donnes , ce qui empche maintenant M. Musk et son quipe de faire leur analyse. Ce plafond n'a t supprim que le 6 juillet, aprs que M. Musk a demand sa suppression pour la deuxime fois.
> 
> Sur la base du refus susmentionn de fournir les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis le 9 mai 2022, Twitter enfreint les sections 6.4 et 6.11 de l'accord de fusion.
> 
> Malgr les spculations publiques sur ce point, M. Musk n'a pas renonc  son droit d'examiner les donnes et informations de Twitter simplement parce qu'il a choisi de ne pas rechercher ces donnes et informations avant de conclure l'accord de fusion. En fait, il a ngoci les droits d'accs et d'information dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion prcisment pour pouvoir examiner les donnes et les informations importantes pour les activits de Twitter avant de financer et de conclure la transaction.


Twitter a ensuite lanc des poursuites contre le multimilliardaire, pour le forcer  honorer son engagement.

 Ayant mont un spectacle public pour mettre Twitter en jeu, et ayant propos puis sign un accord de fusion favorable aux vendeurs, Musk croit apparemment qu'il est libre, contrairement  toutes les autres parties soumises au droit des contrats du Delaware, de changer d'avis, de dtruire l'entreprise, de perturber ses oprations, de dtruire la valeur des actionnaires et de s'en aller , indique Twitter dans sa plainte dpose auprs de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware.

 Alors Musk veut se dfaire de ses obligations contractuelles. Plutt que de supporter le cot du ralentissement du march, comme l'exige l'accord de fusion, Musk veut le transfrer aux actionnaires de Twitter , indique la plainte.  Depuis la signature de l'accord de fusion, Musk a dnigr  plusieurs reprises Twitter et l'accord, crant un risque commercial pour Twitter et une pression  la baisse sur le cours de son action .

Par la suite, la juge supervisant sa bataille judiciaire avec Twitter a fix au 17 octobre le dbut du procs de cinq jours pendant lequel elle va dcider si oui ou non, lentrepreneur est contraint de racheter le rseau social pour 44 milliards de dollars comme il lavait annonc fin avril. Kathaleen McCormick, prsidente dun tribunal spcialis en droit des affaires, a crit plusieurs fois que les parties doivent cooprer  de bonne foi  pour sentendre sur la faon de partager des documents ou dorganiser des dpositions.

Quelques heures aprs sa dcision, Elon Musk a dploy sa riposte : le milliardaire de la Tech a dpos plainte contre Twitter, dans un document juridique de 164 pages dpos de faon  confidentielle , en raison des secrets industriels et des autres informations sensibles qu'elle peut contenir, cette plainte n'est pas encore accessible au public, selon un avis de la Delaware Court of Chancery. Mais selon les rgles de ce tribunal spcialis en droit des affaires, Elon Musk devra bientt en soumettre une version publique.

Selon le Wall Street Journal, l'une des demandes d'Elon Musk porterait sur l'allgation selon laquelle Twitter aurait menti sur son nombre d'utilisateurs monnayables aprs avoir accept son offre d'achat.


*Elon Musk se contredit, selon Twitter*

Twitter a critiqu la rponse d'Elon Musk au procs de la socit dans un dossier de 127 pages devant la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware qui assure que les affirmations de Musk sont  contredites par les preuves et le bon sens . Le dossier judiciaire de Twitter a galement dclar que l'analyse du spam de Musk reposait sur un outil qui qualifiait autrefois son propre compte Twitter de robot probable.

 Selon Musk, il - le milliardaire fondateur de plusieurs socits, conseill par des banquiers et des avocats de Wall Street - a t tromp par Twitter pour signer un accord de fusion de 44 milliards de dollars , a crit Twitter.  Cette histoire est aussi invraisemblable et contraire aux faits qu'elle en a l'air. Et c'est juste cela - une histoire, imagine dans le but d'chapper  un accord de fusion que Musk ne trouvait plus attrayant une fois en bourse - et avec elle, son norme richesse personnelle - a diminu de valeur .

Le dpt de Twitter tait en rponse  la dfense et aux demandes reconventionnelles de Musk, qui ont t soumises la semaine dernire, mais n'ont pas t rendues publiques immdiatement parce que Twitter a eu le temps de demander des expurgations. Twitter a apparemment choisi de ne procder  aucune suppression.

 Les demandes reconventionnelles de Musk, bases sur la distorsion, la fausse dclaration et la tromperie pure et simple, ne changent rien. Musk a sign et est oblig de consommer l'accord de fusion , a crit Twitter.

Musk a dfendu sa tentative de rompre l'accord de fusion en remettant en question la divulgation publique de Twitter selon laquelle moins de 5% de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) sont des spams ou des faux. Le dossier judiciaire de Twitter a dclar que la propre analyse de Musk a utilis un site Web accessible au public pour dcouvrir  que les faux comptes ou les spams constituent au moins 10 % des utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables de Twitter , mais  Musk ne mesure pas la mme chose que Twitter ni mme n'utilise les mmes donnes que Twitter .

 Musk ne peut produire une estimation plus leve qu'en excutant un ensemble de donnes ni limit ni inclusif de mDAU via un outil Web gnrique qui a dsign son propre compte Twitter comme un "bot" probable. Le rsultat est une distorsion qui, espre Musk, fera nanmoins des vagues , a dclar Twitter.

Plus prcisment, Musk a utilis  une application Internet appele "Botometer" - qui applique des normes diffrentes de celles de Twitter et qui, plus tt cette anne, a dsign Musk lui-mme comme trs susceptible d'tre un bot , a dclar Twitter. Le site Web Botometer est un projet de l'Observatoire des mdias sociaux et du Network Science Institute de l'Universit de l'Indiana. Citant un article de Protocol de mai 2022, le dossier judiciaire de Twitter a dclar que  Botometer a indiqu que le propre compte Twitter d'Elon Musk tait probablement un bot, avec une probabilit de 4/5 .

Ce matin, Botometer a donn au compte de Musk une note de 1,2 sur 5, indiquant que Musk ressemble plus  un  humain  qu' un robot  ce jour. L'article de Protocol en mai notait que le compte de Musk obtenait des scores Botometer extrmement diffrents d'un jour  l'autre, affirmant que l'outil  mettait en vidence  quel point il est difficile d'identifier les bots, en particulier en utilisant uniquement des donnes publiques .

Comme l'a not le dossier judiciaire de Twitter,  le propre site Web de FAQ du Botometer avertit que "la dtection des bots est une tche difficile" et que si c'tait "facile  faire avec un logiciel, il n'y aurait pas de bots - Twitter les aurait dj reprs et bannis !" 

Le dossier de Twitter dcrit d'autres problmes lis  la dpendance de Musk vis--vis du Botometer comme suit :




> Botometer ne prtend donc mme pas appliquer la dfinition de Twitter d'un compte faux ou spam. En fait, certains robots (comme ceux qui signalent les tremblements de terre au fur et  mesure qu'ils se produisent ou les mises  jour sur la mto) sont souvent utiles et autoriss en vertu de la politique de manipulation de la plateforme et de spam de Twitter,  laquelle Twitter renvoie respectueusement la Cour. De plus, les dfendeurs n'ont pas indiqu quel score ils appliquent pour conclure qu'un compte constitue un spam*; ainsi, leur allgation est invrifiable.


 ::fleche::  Botometer

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de la situation ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk veut un dbat public avec le PDG de Twitter au lieu du procs qui se tiendra en aot,*
* qu'il prouve au public que Twitter compte moins de 5% de comptes spams   * 

Elon Musk, insatisfait du procs en cours concernant sa tentative de rompre un contrat de fusion de 44 milliards de dollars, a dfi le PDG de Twitter, Parag Agrawal, l'incitant  participer  un dbat public.  Par la prsente, je dfie Parag Agrawal  un dbat public sur le pourcentage de robots Twitter , a crit Musk dans un tweet samedi.  Laissez-le prouver au public que Twitter compte <5*% d'utilisateurs quotidiens faux ou spam*! 


Bien sr, il est peu probable qu'un dbat Musk/Agrawal se produise, et le dbat propos par Musk ne prouverait probablement aucun fait sur le pourcentage de comptes spam sur Twitter qui n'aurait pas pu tre prouv au procs. Musk, Agrawal ou les deux pourraient galement choisir de tmoigner lors du prochain procs devant la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware. D'ailleurs, CNBC a rapport qu'une  source proche de l'entreprise a dclar qu'un dbat n'aurait pas lieu en dehors d'un procs en cours .

Malgr l'empressement affirm de Musk  prouver son point de vue dans un dbat public, il a tent de faire reporter ce procs jusqu'en fvrier 2023. La juge Kathaleen McCormick a rejet la demande de report de Musk tout en accordant la requte de Twitter qui a demand qu'un procs se tienne au plus vite (la date du 17 octobre a t retenue et le procs devra durer 5 jours).  La ralit est que le retard menace de causer un prjudice irrparable aux vendeurs , a dclar McCormick dans sa dcision.

*Le procs ne tourne pas autour de la question de spam, dit Twitter*

Musk pourrait craindre que le procs ne se concentre pas suffisamment sur ses affirmations selon lesquelles le pourcentage de comptes spam de Twitter n'est pas exact.  Ce n'est pas le sujet de cette affaire , a dclar l'avocat de Twitter, William Savitt, lors de l'audience sur la date du procs, qualifiant la plainte pour spam de Musk de  problme fabriqu .

Twitter a crit dans un dossier judiciaire la semaine dernire que Musk n'avait pas le droit d'abandonner la fusion sur la base du nombre de comptes de spam, affirmant que l'accord ne contenait aucune rfrence  de faux comptes ou  des comptes de spam.  Lorsque Musk a propos d'acheter Twitter, il n'a rien demand  ce sujet - et Twitter n'a fait aucune dclaration concernant le nombre de faux comptes ou de spams , a crit Twitter, ajoutant que  Musk a renonc  toute diligence raisonnable - donnant  Twitter vingt-quatre heures pour accepter son offre  prendre ou  laisser avant de la prsenter directement aux actionnaires de Twitter .

Twitter a galement soulign que l'analyse de Musk prtendant montrer qu'au moins 10% des utilisateurs quotidiens actifs de Twitter sont des spams ou des faux a utilis un outil Web qui a rcemment qualifi son propre compte de bot probable.

La tentative de Musk de rompre l'accord de fusion est centre sur son affirmation non prouve selon laquelle le pourcentage de comptes spam dclars publiquement par Twitter est incorrect. Plus prcisment, Twitter rapporte dans les documents dposs par la Securities and Exchange Commission que moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) sont des spams ou des faux.

*Twitter a rpondu aux demandes de spam dposes devant le tribunal*

L'quipe juridique de Musk a crit dans un dossier judiciaire qu'aprs avoir accept d'acheter la socit,  Musk a t sidr d'apprendre  quel point le processus de Twitter tait maigre. Des examinateurs humains ont chantillonn au hasard 100 comptes par jour (moins de 0,00005% des utilisateurs quotidiens) et ont appliqu normes pour conclure d'une manire ou d'une autre chaque trimestre pendant prs de trois ans que moins de 5% des utilisateurs de Twitter taient des faux ou des spams. C'est tout. Pas d'automatisation, pas d'IA, pas d'apprentissage automatique.


Dans un autre tweet samedi, Musk a crit:  Si Twitter fournit simplement sa mthode d'chantillonnage de 100 comptes et comment ils sont confirms comme tant rels, l'accord devrait se poursuivre selon les conditions d'origine. Cependant, s'il s'avre que leurs dpts auprs de la SEC sont matriellement faux, alors a ne devrait pas . Musk a ensuite lanc un sondage dans lequel 65% des plus de 822 000 personnes interroges ont rpondu "Lmaooo non"  la question de savoir si  moins de 5% des utilisateurs quotidiens de Twitter sont des faux/spams .


Alors que Twitter a dclar que ses  estimations trimestrielles sont bases sur des chantillons quotidiens de 100 mDAU , cela reprsente 9 000 par trimestre.  En tant que question statistique de base, l'chantillon d'environ 9 000 examens Twitter de comptes inclus dans mDAU chaque trimestre est suffisamment dimensionn pour tre extrapol  l'ensemble de la population mDAU , a crit Twitter dans le dossier du tribunal de la semaine dernire. Twitter a galement dclar qu'il effectuait  plusieurs examens humains ( n rplique) de milliers de comptes slectionns au hasard chaque trimestre en utilisant  la fois des donnes publiques et prives .

*Twitter estime que Musk est  oblig de consommer la fusion* 

Un dossier du tribunal dpos par les avocats de Musk a affirm que Twitter  n'effectue mme pas les processus de vrification humaine les plus lmentaires, tels que contacter les comptes chantillonns pour dterminer s'ils sont rels, y compris en envoyant un e-mail, un SMS ou mme une notification push sur Twitter exigeant leur permet de saisir un CAPTCHA  et  ne supprime pas les comptes suspendus (que Twitter ne considre pas autrement comme montisables) des calculs mDAU prcdents, mme lorsqu'ils sont suspendus pour spam au cours du mme trimestre .

Dans sa rponse, Twitter a dclar que  les comptes inclus dans l'chantillon de mDAU de Twitter ont dj t soumis aux processus de dtection de spam automatiss de Twitter, qui incluent des processus obligeant certains utilisateurs  rpondre aux notifications tlphoniques ou textuelles ou  remplir un CAPTCHA. Twitter affirme en outre qu'aprs avoir dtermin qu'un compte est un spam, une automatisation malveillante ou un faux, Twitter cesse de le compter dans mDAU . Twitter a dclar qu'il  verrouille chaque semaine des millions de comptes qui ne peuvent pas passer les dfis de vrification humaine, tels que les CAPTCHA ou les vrifications tlphoniques .

Agrawal a crit en mai que  les estimations internes relles de Twitter pour les quatre derniers trimestres taient toutes bien infrieures  5%... Les marges d'erreur sur nos estimations nous donnent confiance dans nos dclarations publiques chaque trimestre .

Outre le dbat sur les estimations de spam, Twitter souhaite que le juge se concentre sur l'obligation contractuelle de Musk de finaliser la fusion.  Les demandes reconventionnelles de Musk, bases sur la distorsion, la fausse dclaration et la tromperie pure et simple, ne changent rien. Musk a sign et est oblig de consommer l'accord de fusion , a crit Twitter. Musk essaie simplement d'chapper  un accord de fusion qu'il  n'a plus trouv attrayant une fois que le march boursier - et avec lui, son norme richesse personnelle - a perdu de la valeur , a crit Twitter.

Source : Elon Musk (1, 2, 3)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la suggestion d'Elon Musk ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la situation gnrale  la lumire des arguments avancs par chacun des camps ? Lequel a votre faveur ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## totozor

> Que pensez-vous de la suggestion d'Elon Musk ?
>  Que pensez-vous de la situation gnrale  la lumire des arguments avancs par chacun des camps ? Lequel a votre faveur ? Pourquoi ?


Remplacer un procs par un dbat public? ::ptdr:: 
Elon Musk est tellement sur de perdre que a?
Il veut lancer un dbat public sur le taux de bots sur Twitter? Vraiment? Ce n'est pas un sujet technique qui se prte donc mal  un dbat public.
Elon Musk remet en cause le chiffre et la mthode de Twitter pour l'valuer. C'est bien facile de critiquer mais il est incapable de proposer un chiffre et une mthode en retour.
Il semble avoir utilis un outil qui identifie son compte comme bot probable et il fait un sondage sur Twitter. Doit on vraiment parler de ses mthode hautement pertinentes  ::lol::

----------


## Uther

Aprs la proposition  Vladimir Poutine de duel dans un octogone, on croirait presque qu'il reprend le sens de la ralit. 
Malheureusement la presse en gnral et developpez.com en particulier, accordent beaucoup trop de d'importance  ces dclarations gocentriques et risibles qui ne seront bien videment suivies d'aucun fait.

----------


## jvallois

Je me pose une question : Si le tribunal l'oblige  acheter Twitter, qu'est-ce qui l'empcherait de tellement mal le grer qu'il arrive  la faillite ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je me pose une question : Si le tribunal l'oblige  acheter Twitter, qu'est-ce qui l'empcherait de tellement mal le grer qu'il arrive  la faillite ?


rien. Mis  part viter de perdre plusieurs dizaines de milliards de dollar. Avec le prix indicatif de 44Milliard de dollar, on parle du PIB de la la Tunisie (~12 Millions d'habitants), dtenu par une seule personne.

----------


## totozor

> Je me pose une question : Si le tribunal l'oblige  acheter Twitter, qu'est-ce qui l'empcherait de tellement mal le grer qu'il arrive  la faillite ?


Il me semble vraiment peu probable que dans ce cas il dcide de couler Twitter.
Il y aura mis une petite somme quand mme.
La communication est l'un des moteurs de ses business, donc j'ai du mal  imaginer qu'il coule volontairement sa plus grande vitrine s'il en est le propritaire.

Aprs j'arrive  imaginer qu'il transforme tellement Twitter pour que les utilisateurs le fuient, encore faut il qu'un concurrent soit prsent pour couvrir le besoin.
Voir plus amusant, que Twitter dveloppe une IA qui ban automatiquement les faux comptes, qu'il soit de la mme qualit que l'Autopilot de Tesla et qu'il se mette  ban de faon alatoire virant des influenceurs et poussant les autres  chercher une autre plateforme pour ne plus avoir cette pe de Damocls imprvisible. Perdant ainsi une grande partie du potentiel financier des utilisateurs.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk encaisse 6,9 milliards de dollars d'actions Tesla juste au cas o il serait forc de racheter Twitter*
*il dtiendrait dsormais un peu moins de 15 % du constructeur automobile*

*Elon Musk n'carte pas l'ventualit d'une dfaite dans le cadre de la bataille juridique qui l'oppose  Twitter. Cette semaine, le PDG de Tesla a vendu pour 6,9 milliards de dollars d'actions du constructeur amricain de vhicules lectriques, affirmant que les fonds pourraient tre utiliss pour financer une ventuelle transaction avec Twitter s'il perd le procs contre le rseau social. Au total, Musk a maintenant vendu pour 15,4 milliards de dollars d'action Tesla depuis qu'il a accept de racheter Twitter au dbut de l'anne. Si Musk gagne le procs, il pourra se retirer de l'accord initial, mais indemniser la plateforme d'au moins un milliard de dollars.*

 Dans l'ventualit (que nous esprons improbable) o Twitter forcerait la conclusion de cet accord et o certains partenaires financiers ne viendraient pas, il est important d'viter une vente d'urgence d'actions Tesla , a crit Musk dans un tweet mardi soir. Les actions de Twitter ont bondi de 3,5 % pour atteindre 44,35 dollars dans les premiers changes, mais elles taient toujours nettement infrieures au prix de 54,20 dollars par action propos par Musk dans son offre. Les actions Tesla taient en hausse de prs de 4 %  882 dollars. La nouvelle intervient alors que Musk avait dclar auparavant qu'il ne vendrait plus les actions de Tesla.

Des documents dposs auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) des tats-Unis montrent que ses transactions ont eu lieu entre le 5 et le 9 aot, aprs l'assemble annuelle des actionnaires de Tesla, qui s'est tenue le 4 aot  Austin, au Texas. Musk a vendu pour 6,9 milliards de dollars d'actions de son entreprise de voitures lectriques. Il a obtenu en moyenne 869 dollars pour ces actions, ce qui est nettement suprieur aux 628 dollars que valait l'action Tesla fin mai. L'action avait atteint son sommet de 2022,  1 145 dollars, le 4 avril, le lendemain de la rvlation par Musk de son achat de 9,2 % des actions en circulation de Twitter.



Les dernires ventes d'actions Tesla effectues par le milliardaire remontent  fin avril.  l'poque, des documents dposs auprs de la SEC ont rvl que Musk avait vendu un bloc d'actions de Tesla d'une valeur d'environ 8,4 milliards de dollars. Selon les analystes, en vendant les actions de Tesla maintenant, alors que l'action a rebondi depuis son nadir de mai, Musk vite une vente d'urgence des actions du constructeur automobile - ventuellement  un prix infrieur. Bien qu'il existe d'autres partenaires financiers, la part du prix de vente dont Musk est personnellement responsable pourrait s'lever  plus de 33 milliards de dollars.

Le 8 juillet, Musk a annonc  Twitter qu'il mettait fin  l'accord. Il a accus Twitter de ne pas lui avoir donn toutes les informations dont il avait besoin pour procder  l'acquisition, et d'avoir sous-estim le nombre de bots, de spams et de faux comptes sur sa plateforme. Twitter n'tait pas content et a intent une action en justice pour s'assurer que l'accord de Musk soit conclu au prix promis, ce qui reprsenterait une aubaine pour nombre de ses actionnaires.  l'approche du procs, prvu pour octobre, bien que Musk tente de le repousser  2023, il se prpare apparemment au pire scnario,  savoir tre oblig de conclure l'accord.

Comme Twitter l'a indiqu dans sa plainte, "les autres conditions proposes et acceptes par Musk taient, comme il l'a dit, "favorables au vendeur". La plainte indique galement qu'il n'y a pas de condition de financement ni de condition de diligence". La transaction est soutenue par des engagements tanches en matire de dette et de capitaux propres. Musk s'est personnellement engag  hauteur de 33,5 milliards de dollars. En outre, bien qu'une indemnit de rupture d'un milliard de dollars soit prvue dans le contrat d'achat, il faut plus qu'un profond regret de la part de Musk pour se retirer de la transaction.

Ou alors, il faut qu'il y ait un vnement dfavorable important chez Twitter ou qu'il soit tabli que Musk a t matriellement tromp sur les activits de la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Musk emprunte la seconde voie, arguant que Twitter est tellement infest de bots spammeurs que ses financiers ne peuvent pas valuer avec prcision les perspectives commerciales de Twitter. Si Musk a dclar qu'il ne vendrait plus des actions de Tesla, il est loin d'avoir atteint le montant de 33,5 milliards de dollars. De plus, certaines sources rapportent que Musk craint que certains des partenaires financiers de l'accord l'abandonnent avant le procs.

Dbut mai, Musk avait trouv un financement par actions auprs de 19 partenaires diffrents, dont le prince saoudien Alwaleed Bin Talal Bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, Qatari Holding, les socits de capital-risque Sequoia, le fonds de croissance DFJ, Vy Capital et la bourse de cryptomonnaies Binance. Aprs les actions qu'il a vendues cette semaine, Musk possderait dsormais un peu moins de 15 % du constructeur automobile.

Et ces dernires ventes portent le total des actions de Tesla vendues par Musk  environ 32 milliards de dollars en moins d'un an. Enfin, mardi, il a confi qu'il rachterait certaines de ses actions s'il ne devait pas aller jusqu'au bout de l'acquisition de Twitter. Il a galement laiss entendre que si l'acquisition de Twitter n'a pas lieu, il envisagera de crer sa propre plateforme sociale, X.com.

Source : Dpts auprs de la SEC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des ventes des actions de Tesla par Musk ?
 ::fleche::  Ces ventes rvlent-elles que ses chances de gagner le procs sont minces ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la justice amricaine obligera Musk  racheter Twitter ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter a invit ses actionnaires  voter sur le rachat de la socit par Elon Musk le 13 septembre et compte bien obliger le milliardaire  payer

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk porte plainte  son tour contre Twitter pour ne pas avoir  racheter l'entreprise, l'un des arguments avancs serait que Twitter a menti sur son nombre d'utilisateurs monnayables

 ::fleche::  Twitter manque les attentes des analystes en matire de bnfices et impute sa baisse de revenus  Elon Musk, ainsi qu' l'affaiblissement du march publicitaire

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles, Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam

 ::fleche::  Les trois raisons pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter parmi lesquelles des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables

----------


## Madmac

Avec ou sans Twitter dans le paysage, Tesla va perdre de la valeur dans les annes qui viennent parce:

* Que l'on se dirige vers une pnurie d'nergie lectrique.
* Que le problme des piles n'a toujours pas t rsolu.
* Qu'avec les politiciens actuel, cette rcession va dur plus longtemps quel le devrait.

----------


## pmithrandir

Est ce que ces ventes d actions n taient pas le but rel de la manuvre?

Mme en payant 1 milliard de compensation il est rentable de pouvoir vendre autant d actions sans modifier leur cours... 

Imaginez si il avait vendu 30 milliard d actions sans raison l tat de Tesla aujourd'hui.

Musk connait la valeur relle de sa socit et il sait que la correction viendra tt ou tard.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Twitter doit fournir  Musk les donnes d'un seul contrleur compte bot : son ancien chef de produit,* 
*le juge donne raison  Twitter sur les 21 autres noms exigs par Musk*

*Twitter a reu l'ordre de remettre  Elon Musk les dossiers de son ancien responsable des produits grand public sur les spams et les comptes bots que le milliardaire a cits pour tenter de renoncer  l'achat de la socit de mdias sociaux pour 44 milliards de dollars. Mais Twitter a t pargn de la production de documents pour la plupart des employs qui, selon Musk, sont des tmoins cls sur la question des bots. Musk, que Twitter a poursuivi en justice pour l'obliger  conclure l'accord, a accus ce mois-ci l'entreprise de cacher les noms des travailleurs spcifiquement chargs d'valuer la part de la clientle de la plateforme constitue de spams et de comptes bots. Il a demand au juge d'obliger Twitter  les identifier. Jusqu' prsent, Twitter a donn les noms des "conservateurs de dossiers", qui ne sont pas aussi familiers avec les donnes en question.* 


Lundi, la juge Kathaleen St. J. McCormick du tribunal de la chancellerie du Delaware a rejet en grande partie la demande de Musk dans une dcision d'une page, ordonnant que Twitter n'ait pas   collecter, examiner ou produire des documents  d'aucun des 21 autres dpositaires supplmentaires demands par Musk. L'exception est Kayvon Beykpour, ancien responsable des produits grand public, qui a t licenci en mai. 

Beykpour a t le principal responsable des produits chez Twitter pendant des annes avant d'tre congdi de manire inattendue par le nouveau directeur gnral Parag Agrawal. C'est son quipe de produits qui tait le plus directement responsable de l'expansion de la base d'utilisateurs de Twitter et c'est la qualit de cette base que Musk a remise en question en cherchant  se retirer de l'accord.  Nous sommes impatients d'examiner les communications de Beykpour et nous continuerons  chercher des informations et des tmoins jusqu' ce que toute la vrit clate , a dclar Alex Spiro, un avocat de Musk.

Elon Musk a accus Twitter d'avoir licenci Beykpour alors que la fusion tait en cours  sans demander le consentement des parties Musk . Le PDG Parag Agrawal  m'a demand de partir aprs m'avoir fait savoir qu'il voulait emmener l'quipe dans une direction diffrente , a crit Beykpour  l'poque. Dans sa rponse  l'action en justice de Twitter, Musk a dclar que Beykpour  tait  la tte de tout ce qui concernait les consommateurs chez Twitter et jouait un rle de premier plan lors des appels aux investisseurs de Twitter. Il tait donc l'un des cadres de Twitter qui, selon les parties Musk, aurait t le plus troitement impliqu dans la manire dont Twitter calculait son mDAU, dont elle suspendait ou modrait les comptes sur sa plateforme et dont elle dterminait qu'il y avait toujours moins de 5 % de spams ou de faux comptes dans le mDAU, chaque jour de chaque mois de chaque trimestre, depuis toujours .

Beykpour a rejoint Twitter en 2015 lorsque la socit a acquis son application de vido en direct, Periscope, et a rapidement gravi les chelons sous la direction de l'ancien PDG Jack Dorsey. Il poussait Twitter dans de nouveaux domaines de produits, comme les espaces audio en direct et les newsletters, avant d'tre vinc.

Les dparts de Beykpour et de Bruce Falck, anciennement en charge du produit des revenus, refltent l'tat de flou dans lequel se trouve Twitter en attendant un nouveau propritaire, un tat dsormais intensifi par le litige. Entre-temps, le gel des embauches et d'autres mesures de rduction des cots ont laiss certains employs dans l'incertitude quant  la priorit qui sera accorde aux projets ou aux quipes sur lesquels ils travaillent sous la nouvelle direction.

Les faux comptes, ou "bots", sont des comptes qui ne sont pas grs par des personnes relles. En raison de leur caractre automatique, ces comptes peuvent mettre  mal la valeur financire du rseau social. En effet, celle-ci se calcule principalement par le nombre d'abonns "montisables", c'est--dire qui sont susceptibles de visualiser de la publicit. Les faux comptes sont devenus un point central dans l'affaire qui oppose le rseau social  Musk. Affirmant que Twitter aurait menti sur le nombre rel de ces faux comptes, Musk en a fait l'lment principal pour justifier son choix de ne finalement pas acheter le rseau social.

Les avocats de Twitter et de Musk ont mis une srie d'assignations  comparatre  des banques, des investisseurs et des avocats impliqus dans la transaction, alors que les deux parties se prparent  un procs le 17 octobre  Wilmington. Twitter affirme que Musk, la personne la plus riche du monde et le PDG de Tesla, utilise les proccupations concernant le spam et les comptes bots comme une excuse pour se retirer de la transaction. Musk affirme que la socit n'a pas russi  dmontrer que les robots spammeurs reprsentent moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs, comme elle l'a dclar dans les documents rglementaires.

Source : Ordonnance du juge

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a des raisons de s'inquiter quant au juge qui devrait statuer sur le procs de Twitter, Kathaleen McCormick a contraint un acheteur rticent  respecter l'accord de fusion en 2021

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles. Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam

 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer

 ::fleche::  Refus d'Elon Musk d'honorer son engagement de rachat de Twitter : Twitter a un avantage juridique dans ce lourd litige, selon des experts

 ::fleche::  Les trois raisons pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter, parmi lesquelles des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'un des crateurs de Botometer affirme que l'estimation du pourcentage de comptes spams sur Twitter de Musk  ne veut rien dire .*
*Avec l'outil Botometer, vous pouvez  choisir n'importe quel seuil... pour obtenir le rsultat souhait* 

*L'un des crateurs du Botometer, un outil Web utilis par Elon Musk pour estimer le pourcentage de comptes spam de Twitter pour un dossier judiciaire, aurait dclar que le calcul de Musk  ne veut rien dire . Kai-Cheng Yang, doctorant  l'Universit de l'Indiana,  a remis en question la mthodologie utilise par l'quipe de M. Musk et a dclar  la BBC qu'ils ne l'avaient pas approch avant d'utiliser l'outil , selon un article de la BBC.

Un dossier du tribunal de Musk du 4 aot a affirm qu'une analyse Botometer des donnes de Twitter firehose au cours de la premire semaine de juillet  montre que, pendant cette priode, les faux comptes ou les spams reprsentaient 33% des comptes visibles . Mais comme Yang l'a soulign, le Botomtre fournit des scores de 0  5 - 5 reprsentant la note la plus leve indicatrice que le compte avait le plus de chance d'tre un bot - et le dossier judiciaire de Musk n'a pas prcis o il avait fix la limite entre l'humain et le bot.*

Le 8 juillet, le patron de Tesla et SpaceX a mis fin unilatralement  l'accord du rachat de Twitter, au motif que la socit base  San Francisco aurait selon lui menti sur la proportion de comptes automatiss et de spams sur sa plateforme.




> Twitter n'a pas fourni les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis prs de deux mois malgr ses clarifications rptes et dtailles destines  simplifier l'identification, la collecte et la divulgation par Twitter des informations les plus pertinentes recherches dans les demandes initiales de M. Musk.
> 
> Bien que Twitter ait fourni certaines informations, ces informations sont accompagnes de chanes, de limitations d'utilisation ou d'autres fonctionnalits de formatage artificielles, ce qui a rendu certaines des informations peu utiles  M. Musk et  ses conseillers. Par exemple, lorsque Twitter a finalement fourni l'accs aux huit  API  de dveloppeur explicitement demandes pour la premire fois par M. Musk dans la lettre du 25 mai, ces API contenaient une limite de dbit infrieure  celle que Twitter fournit  ses plus grandes entreprises clientes. Twitter n'a propos de fournir  M. Musk le mme niveau d'accs qu' certains de ses clients aprs que nous avons expliqu que la limitation de la limite de dbit empchait M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer l'analyse qu'il souhaitait effectuer dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> De plus, ces API contenaient un  plafond  artificiel sur le nombre de requtes que M. Musk et son quipe peuvent excuter, quelle que soit la limite de dbit, un problme qui empchait initialement M. Musk et ses conseillers d'effectuer une analyse des donnes dans n'importe quel dlai raisonnable. M. Musk a soulev cette question ds qu'il en a eu connaissance, dans le premier paragraphe de la lettre du 29 juin :  nous venons d'tre informs par nos experts en donnes que Twitter a plac un plafond artificiel sur le nombre de recherches que nos experts peuvent effectuer avec ces donnes , ce qui empche maintenant M. Musk et son quipe de faire leur analyse. Ce plafond n'a t supprim que le 6 juillet, aprs que M. Musk a demand sa suppression pour la deuxime fois.
> 
> Sur la base du refus susmentionn de fournir les informations demandes par M. Musk depuis le 9 mai 2022, Twitter enfreint les sections 6.4 et 6.11 de l'accord de fusion.
> 
> Malgr les spculations publiques sur ce point, M. Musk n'a pas renonc  son droit d'examiner les donnes et informations de Twitter simplement parce qu'il a choisi de ne pas rechercher ces donnes et informations avant de conclure l'accord de fusion. En fait, il a ngoci les droits d'accs et d'information dans le cadre de l'accord de fusion prcisment pour pouvoir examiner les donnes et les informations importantes pour les activits de Twitter avant de financer et de conclure la transaction.


Twitter a ensuite lanc des poursuites contre le multimilliardaire, pour le forcer  honorer son engagement.

 Ayant mont un spectacle public pour mettre Twitter en jeu, et ayant propos puis sign un accord de fusion favorable aux vendeurs, Musk croit apparemment qu'il est libre, contrairement  toutes les autres parties soumises au droit des contrats du Delaware, de changer d'avis, de dtruire l'entreprise, de perturber ses oprations, de dtruire la valeur des actionnaires et de s'en aller , indique Twitter dans sa plainte dpose auprs de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware.

 Alors Musk veut se dfaire de ses obligations contractuelles. Plutt que de supporter le cot du ralentissement du march, comme l'exige l'accord de fusion, Musk veut le transfrer aux actionnaires de Twitter , indique la plainte.  Depuis la signature de l'accord de fusion, Musk a dnigr  plusieurs reprises Twitter et l'accord, crant un risque commercial pour Twitter et une pression  la baisse sur le cours de son action .

Par la suite, la juge supervisant sa bataille judiciaire avec Twitter a fix au 17 octobre le dbut du procs de cinq jours pendant lequel elle va dcider si oui ou non, lentrepreneur est contraint de racheter le rseau social pour 44 milliards de dollars comme il lavait annonc fin avril. Kathaleen McCormick, prsidente dun tribunal spcialis en droit des affaires, a crit plusieurs fois que les parties doivent cooprer  de bonne foi  pour sentendre sur la faon de partager des documents ou dorganiser des dpositions.

Quelques heures aprs sa dcision, Elon Musk a dploy sa riposte : le milliardaire de la Tech a dpos plainte contre Twitter, dans un document juridique de 164 pages dpos de faon  confidentielle , en raison des secrets industriels et des autres informations sensibles qu'elle peut contenir, cette plainte n'est pas encore accessible au public, selon un avis de la Delaware Court of Chancery. Mais selon les rgles de ce tribunal spcialis en droit des affaires, Elon Musk devra bientt en soumettre une version publique.

Selon le Wall Street Journal, l'une des demandes d'Elon Musk porterait sur l'allgation selon laquelle Twitter aurait menti sur son nombre d'utilisateurs monnayables aprs avoir accept son offre d'achat.


*L'utilisation de Botometer*


Twitter a critiqu la rponse d'Elon Musk au procs de la socit dans un dossier de 127 pages devant la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware qui assure que les affirmations de Musk sont  contredites par les preuves et le bon sens . Le dossier judiciaire de Twitter a galement dclar que l'analyse du spam de Musk reposait sur un outil qui qualifiait autrefois son propre compte Twitter de robot probable.

 Selon Musk, il - le milliardaire fondateur de plusieurs socits, conseill par des banquiers et des avocats de Wall Street - a t tromp par Twitter pour signer un accord de fusion de 44 milliards de dollars , a crit Twitter.  Cette histoire est aussi invraisemblable et contraire aux faits qu'elle en a l'air. Et c'est juste cela - une histoire, imagine dans le but d'chapper  un accord de fusion que Musk ne trouvait plus attrayant une fois en bourse - et avec elle, son norme richesse personnelle - a diminu de valeur .

Le dpt de Twitter tait en rponse  la dfense et aux demandes reconventionnelles de Musk, qui ont t soumises la semaine dernire, mais n'ont pas t rendues publiques immdiatement parce que Twitter a eu le temps de demander des expurgations. Twitter a apparemment choisi de ne procder  aucune suppression.

 Les demandes reconventionnelles de Musk, bases sur la distorsion, la fausse dclaration et la tromperie pure et simple, ne changent rien. Musk a sign et est oblig de consommer l'accord de fusion , a crit Twitter.

Musk a dfendu sa tentative de rompre l'accord de fusion en remettant en question la divulgation publique de Twitter selon laquelle moins de 5% de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) sont des spams ou des faux. Le dossier judiciaire de Twitter a dclar que la propre analyse de Musk a utilis un site Web accessible au public pour dcouvrir  que les faux comptes ou les spams constituent au moins 10 % des utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables de Twitter , mais  Musk ne mesure pas la mme chose que Twitter ni mme n'utilise les mmes donnes que Twitter .

 Musk ne peut produire une estimation plus leve qu'en excutant un ensemble de donnes ni limit ni inclusif de mDAU via un outil Web gnrique qui a dsign son propre compte Twitter comme un "bot" probable. Le rsultat est une distorsion qui, espre Musk, fera nanmoins des vagues , a dclar Twitter.

Plus prcisment, Musk a utilis  une application Internet appele "Botometer" - qui applique des normes diffrentes de celles de Twitter et qui, plus tt cette anne, a dsign Musk lui-mme comme trs susceptible d'tre un bot , a dclar Twitter. Le site Web Botometer est un projet de l'Observatoire des mdias sociaux et du Network Science Institute de l'Universit de l'Indiana. Citant un article de Protocol de mai 2022, le dossier judiciaire de Twitter a dclar que  Botometer a indiqu que le propre compte Twitter d'Elon Musk tait probablement un bot, avec une probabilit de 4/5 .

Un article de Protocol en mai notait que le compte de Musk obtenait des scores Botometer extrmement diffrents d'un jour  l'autre, affirmant que l'outil  mettait en vidence  quel point il est difficile d'identifier les bots, en particulier en utilisant uniquement des donnes publiques .

Comme l'a not le dossier judiciaire de Twitter,  le propre site Web de FAQ du Botometer avertit que "la dtection des bots est une tche difficile" et que si c'tait "facile  faire avec un logiciel, il n'y aurait pas de bots - Twitter les aurait dj reprs et bannis !" 

*L'un des crateurs de Botometer donne son avis*

 l'aide de l'outil, l'quipe d'Elon Musk a estim que 33 % des  comptes visibles  sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux taient des  comptes factices ou spam .

Cependant, le crateur et mainteneur de Botometer, Kaicheng Yang, a dclar que ce pourcentage  ne veut rien dire . Yang a remis en question la mthodologie utilise par l'quipe de Musk et a dclar  la BBC qu'ils ne l'avaient pas approch avant d'utiliser l'outil.

Botometer est un outil qui utilise plusieurs indicateurs, comme quand et  quelle frquence un compte tweete et le contenu des publications, pour crer un "score" de bot sur cinq. Un score de zro indique qu'il est peu probable qu'un compte Twitter soit un bot, et un cinq suggre qu'il est peu probable qu'il s'agisse d'un humain.

Cependant, les chercheurs affirment que l'outil ne donne pas de rponse dfinitive quant  savoir si un compte est un bot ou non.

 Afin d'estimer la prvalence [des bots], vous devez choisir un seuil pour rduire le score , explique Yang.  Si vous changez le seuil de trois  deux, vous obtiendrez plus de bots et moins d'humains. Alors, comment choisir ce seuil est la cl pour savoir combien de bots il y a sur la plateforme .

Yang note que la contre-poursuite de Musk n'explique pas quel seuil il a utilis pour atteindre son chiffre de 33 % :  Cette [contre-poursuite] ne prcise pas les dtails, donc il [Musk] a la libert de faire ce qu'il veut. Donc, pour moi, ce pourcentage ne veut rien dire , a-t-il dclar.

 Techniquement, vous pouvez choisir n'importe quel seuil que vous voulez et obtenir n'importe quel rsultat que vous voulez , a dclar Yang dans une prcdente interview avec Yahoo. Le Botometer est un projet de l'Observatoire des mdias sociaux et du Network Science Institute de l'Universit de l'Indiana.

*Yang surpris que Musk n'ait pas cr un meilleur outil*

Yang a galement parl  CNN rcemment, exprimant sa surprise que Musk ait utilis le Botometer au lieu de crer quelque chose de plus prcis.  Pour tre honnte, vous savez, Elon Musk est vraiment riche, n'est-ce pas ? J'avais suppos qu'il dpenserait de l'argent pour embaucher des gens pour construire lui-mme des outils ou des mthodes sophistiqus , a dclar Yang  CNN.

Le Botometer est mieux utilis  pour complter, et non pour remplacer, votre propre jugement , indique la FAQ de l'outil, notant que  les humains et les machines ont des forces diffrentes en matire de reconnaissance de formes. Selon un observateur humain, certains comptes robots/humains "vidents" tromperont un algorithme d'apprentissage automatique. Par exemple, Botometer catgorise parfois les *comptes organisationnels* comme des comptes de robots. De mme,  un algorithme peut classer en toute confiance certains comptes avec lesquels les humains ont du mal .

Toutefois, selon un dossier judiciaire, Musk a des plans pour une analyse plus approfondie du pourcentage de spams sur Twitter.  Les experts des accuss poursuivent leur analyse mme maintenant et, en prvision de la production de donnes supplmentaires par Twitter (y compris des donnes" prives "que Twitter met  la disposition de ses examinateurs humains et affirme qu'elles sont ncessaires pour vrifier son rapport de moins de 5*% spam et taux de faux utilisateurs), ont l'intention de mener une analyse plus complte et s'attendent  prsenter des estimations et des conclusions mises  jour dans des rapports d'experts et au procs , ont crit les avocats de Musk.

Sources : BBC, Faq Botometer 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos de l'un des crateurs de Botometer affirme que l'estimation du pourcentage de comptes spams sur Twitter de Musk  ne veut rien dire  ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous ses propos lorsqu'il indique qu'avec tous ses milliards, Elon Musk aurait gagn en dveloppant un outil pour faire ce type d'analyse ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a des raisons de s'inquiter quant au juge qui devrait statuer sur le procs de Twitter, Kathaleen McCormick a contraint un acheteur rticent  respecter l'accord de fusion en 2021
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles. Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam
 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer
 ::fleche::  Refus d'Elon Musk d'honorer son engagement de rachat de Twitter : Twitter a un avantage juridique dans ce lourd litige, selon des experts
 ::fleche::  Les trois raisons pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter, parmi lesquelles des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables

----------


## totozor

> Que pensez-vous des propos de l'un des crateurs de Botometer affirme que l'estimation du pourcentage de comptes spams sur Twitter de Musk  ne veut rien dire  ?


C'est une auto critique qui ne me parait pas surprenante de la part d'un chercheur. Il connait son outil, ses forces comme ses faiblesses.



> Partagez-vous ses propos lorsqu'il indique qu'avec tous ses milliards, Elon Musk aurait gagn en dveloppant un outil pour faire ce type d'analyse ?


Est ce qu'il a vraiment intrt a dvelopper un outil pour a? Je ne penses pas, en dehors de ce cas l'outil a peu de valeur.
Par contre ce qui me surprend est:
qu'il utilise un outil qui analyse les donnes visibles par tous alors qu'il avait accs  des donnes plus dtaille avec le firehose
qu'il aurait eu les moyen de payer une analyse ponctuelle pour valuer ce taux (en vrai je ne suis pas tant tonn, il a probablement peur que l'analyse ne fournisse pas les taux attendus sans pervertir la mthode)
qu'il a critiqu le fait que Twitter n'expose pas sa mthode d'analyse du taux de bot alors que lui utilise un outil publique sans en comprendre (chercher  comprendre) son fonctionnement.

----------


## Aiekick

De ce que j'en sas les bots utilisent les api's twitter, donc twitter doit pouvoir savoir de maniere certaines le nombre de bots, ou comtpe non monetisables

Apres il y a les bots en mode "pilotage de navigateurs" qu'il ne peuvent detecter que par analyse de leur comportement, mais du coup c'est moins fiable (facon botometer).

je pense que le 1er cas est le plus courant..

----------


## Bruno

*Twitter : un lanceur d'alertes affirme que Musk avait raison au sujet des bots,*
*la FTC examine le rapport*

*La pression exerce sur Twitter pour qu'il parle publiquement de la manire dont il surveille et supprime les comptes de spam ne cesse de crotre. Des rapports de CNN et du Washington Post rvlent une plainte de 84 pages dpose par un ancien responsable de la scurit de Twitter qui affirme que les dirigeants ont cach les risques de scurit aux rgulateurs. Selon lui, Twitter n'est pas motiv pour suivre le nombre rel de comptes de spam et a cach des failles de scurit aux rgulateurs fdraux.* 

L'ancien responsable de la scurit de Twitter, Peiter Zatko connu sous le nom de "Mudge", a accus Twitter et son conseil d'administration d'avoir viol les rgles financires, d'avoir commis des fraudes et d'avoir grossirement nglig ses obligations en matire de scurit, dans une plainte dpose le mois dernier auprs de la _Securities & Exchange Commission_, de la _Federal Trade Commission_ et du ministre amricain de la Justice. ll affirme galement avoir t licenci pour avoir pouss des dirigeants de Twitter peu enclins  s'attaquer  des problmes de scurit majeurs - qui, selon sa plainte,  constituent une menace  pour les informations personnelles des utilisateurs de Twitter, pour les actionnaires de l'entreprise, pour la scurit nationale et pour la dmocratie.


Zatko allgue que les cadres de Twitter taient plus investis dans la dissimulation de ces vulnrabilits, y compris la slection et la prsentation errone des donnes sur les comptes de spam et les menaces de scurit aux rgulateurs et aux membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter.  Selon la plainte, les cadres suprieurs pouvaient gagner des primes individuelles allant jusqu' 10 millions de dollars lies  l'augmentation du nombre d'utilisateurs quotidiens, et rien d'explicite pour la rduction du spam  rapporte le Post. Selon CNN, ces risques de scurit  pourraient ouvrir la porte  l'espionnage ou  la manipulation trangre, au piratage et aux campagnes de dsinformation. 

La plainte de Zatko a t dpose par le cabinet d'avocats  but non lucratif _Whistleblower Aid_, qui a confirm l'authenticit du document republi.  Au cours de son emploi, Mudge a dcouvert des lacunes extrmes et flagrantes de Twitter dans tous les domaines de son mandat, y compris ... la confidentialit des utilisateurs, la scurit numrique et physique, et l'intgrit de la plateforme / la modration du contenu , indique la plainte.

La Federal Trade Commission examine actuellement la plainte de Zatko, qui a t dpose en juillet auprs de la FTC, de la _Securities and Exchange Commission_ et du ministre de la Justice. Une porte-parole de la commission snatoriale du renseignement, Rachel Cohen, a dclar que la commission prend galement la plainte au srieux et a organis une runion pour discuter des allgations de Zatko. 

Les affirmations de Zatko arrivent  un moment particulirement mal choisi. Twitter est au cur d'une bataille juridique avec le milliardaire Elon Musk, qui a fait une offre d'achat pour Twitter, puis a essay de se retirer aprs que la valeur de la socit ait baiss en mme temps que le march. La justification de Musk pour essayer de se dgager de son contrat de 44 milliards de dollars pour une socit dont la capitalisation boursire actuelle est de 31 milliards de dollars est base sur son affirmation que Twitter a sous-estim son nombre de faux comptes et a donc donn une fausse image de sa valeur.

La plainte allgue que Twitter a fait de fausses dclarations  la FTC sur la scurit, la confidentialit et l'intgrit de la plateforme ; Twitter a viol les rgles d'audit de la SEC pour les socits publiques ; a fait de fausses dclarations frauduleuses sur les violations de titres  son conseil d'administration ; et a fait preuve de  ngligence et mme de complicit en ce qui concerne les efforts des gouvernements trangers pour infiltrer, contrler, exploiter, surveiller et/ou censurer la plateforme, le personnel et les oprations de la socit. 

L'avocat de Zatko au sein de l'association Whistleblower Aid, John Tye, a dclar que Zatko n'a pas t en contact avec l'acheteur potentiel de Twitter, Elon Musk. Toutefois, la plainte de Zatko offre un soutien aux allgations de Musk selon lesquelles Twitter a sous-estim le nombre de bots oprant sur sa plateforme. Le procs de Musk s'articule en partie autour des allgations de Musk selon lesquelles la socit de mdias sociaux a induit le PDG de Tesla en erreur pour qu'il paie plus pour Twitter que ce qu'il vaut, en faisant de trs mauvaises dclarations sur le nombre total de comptes de spam. Une grande partie de la valeur de Twitter provient des ventes de publicit bases sur l'exposition promise aux utilisateurs lgitimes. Par consquent, le nombre de comptes de spam compte autant pour Musk que pour les rgulateurs qui surveillent les risques de scurit de Twitter.

Au dbut du mois, Twitter a dpos une rponse aux plaintes de Musk dans le cadre du litige au Delaware, les qualifiant d'efforts prtextuels pour viter de remplir son obligation contractuelle d'acheter la socit. Twitter s'est demand si les motivations de Zatko taient thiques ou si elles refltaient une intention malveillante.  Les allgations et le timing opportuniste de Zatko semblent conus pour capter l'attention et infliger des dommages  Twitter, ses clients et ses actionnaires , a dclar un porte-parole de Twitter.  La scurit et la confidentialit sont depuis longtemps des priorits  l'chelle de l'entreprise chez Twitter et continueront de l'tre .

Zatko, un ancien membre bien connu du groupe de pirates _Cult of the Dead Cow_ qui a travaill chez Google, Stripe et au ministre amricain de la Dfense, a de nombreux dfenseurs dans la communaut de la scurit qui ont ragi  la tentative de Twitter de blmer son ancien responsable de la scurit.

L'un des avocats de Musk, Alex Spiro, a dclar  que Musk a dj mis une assignation  comparatre pour Zatko, notant que l'quipe juridique de Musk a trouv le licenciement de Zatko de Twitter plus tt cette anne  curieux  lorsqu'il est considr  la lumire de ce qu'ils ont trouv depuis le dpt de la plainte.

En ce qui concerne la plainte dans son ensemble, un porte-parole de Twitter a toutefois dclar que la plainte de Zatko mettait en avant un faux  rcit sur nos pratiques en matire de confidentialit et de scurit des donnes, qui est truff d'incohrences et d'inexactitudes, et qui manque de contexte important .  Mudge dfend tout ce qu'il a divulgu, et sa carrire de dirigeant thique et efficace parle d'elle-mme , a dclar Tye.  L'accent devrait tre mis sur les faits exposs dans la divulgation, et non sur les attaques "ad hominem" contre le dnonciateur. 




Le document de 84 pages du lanceur d'alerte dcrit Twitter comme une entreprise sans vision de ses problmes et sans leadership pour les rsoudre. Il dresse un tableau dsastreux des oprations informatiques de Twitter, affirmant que plus de 50 % des 500 000 serveurs du centre de donnes de l'entreprise utilisent des noyaux ou des systmes d'exploitation non conformes, que plus de 30 % des appareils des employs ont dsactiv les mises  jour logicielles et de scurit, et que la gestion des appareils mobiles et la dtection des menaces internes sont dficientes. Il se pourrait galement qu'environ la moiti des quelque 10 000 employs de Twitter aient accs aux systmes de production en direct et aux donnes des utilisateurs.

Twitter risque des milliards de dollars d'amendes de la FTC s'il s'avre, comme le prtend Zatko, qu'il viole un accord conclu en 2010 avec la FTC pour rpondre aux proccupations des rgulateurs fdraux en matire de scurit.

 Prenez une plateforme technologique qui collecte des quantits massives de donnes sur les utilisateurs, combinez-la avec ce qui semble tre une infrastructure de scurit incroyablement faible et infusez-la avec des acteurs tatiques trangers avec un agenda, et vous avez une recette pour un dsastre , a dclar Grassley.  Les affirmations que j'ai reues d'un lanceur d'alerte de Twitter soulvent de graves problmes de scurit nationale ainsi que des questions de confidentialit, et elles doivent faire l'objet d'une enqute plus approfondie. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous aux dclarations de l'ancien employ de Twitter contre l'entreprise ou simplement, une mauvaise fois manifeste ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouveau rebondissement dans l'affaire opposant Musk  Tweeter ?

 ::fleche::   L'accent devrait tre mis sur les faits exposs dans la divulgation, et non sur les attaques "ad hominem" contre le dnonciateur. , qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Est-ce selon vous, un tournant dans l'affaire en justice ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter a invit ses actionnaires  voter sur le rachat de la socit par Elon Musk le 13 septembre et compte bien obliger le milliardaire  payer

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk porte plainte  son tour contre Twitter pour ne pas avoir  racheter l'entreprise, l'un des arguments avancs serait que Twitter a menti sur son nombre d'utilisateurs monnayables

 ::fleche::  Twitter manque les attentes des analystes en matire de bnfices et impute sa baisse de revenus  Elon Musk, ainsi qu' l'affaiblissement du march publicitaire

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk renonce  acheter Twitter, voquant la violation des obligations contractuelles, Twitter ne lui aurait pas fourni toutes les informations demandes sur le nombre de comptes spam

 ::fleche::  Les trois raisons pour lesquelles Elon Musk a annul son acquisition de Twitter parmi lesquelles des  reprsentations matriellement inexactes  sur les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Rachat de Twitter : le juge rejette les demandes de donnes  absurdement normes  d'Elon Musk,*
*et demande  Twitter de transmettre les donnes de 9 000 comptes  * 

*Aprs une audience sur les demandes des avocats reprsentant Elon Musk et Twitter, la juge Kathaleen McCormick a rpondu par un "non" ferme  la demande "absurdement norme" de l'quipe Musk et lui a accord l'accs  un ensemble d'informations beaucoup plus restreint. Cependant, Twitter doit fournir des donnes supplmentaires relatives  la faon dont il calcule la statistique des "utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables" (mDAU) et son estimation associe de l'activit des bots qui, selon Musk, est frauduleuse.

Les avocats de Musk voulaient  toutes les donnes que Twitter pourrait ventuellement stocker pour chacun des quelque 200 millions de comptes inclus dans son dcompte mDAU chaque jour pendant prs de trois ans , couvrant des milliards de points de donnes, selon les indications de McCormick.  Le demandeur [Twitter] a du mal  quantifier le fardeau qui va dcouler de la rponse  cette demande, car personne de sens n'a jamais essay d'entreprendre un tel effort. Cela suffit pour dire que le demandeur a dmontr qu'une telle demande est trop lourde.**

Twitter poursuit Musk pour avoir abandonn un accord d'achat de la socit pour 44 milliards de dollars. Une partie de l'argument de Musk est qu'il a t induit en erreur sur la quantit de spam et de bots sur la plateforme et que, par consquent, l'accord ne peut tre conclu. Lors de l'audience du 24 aot, les avocats de Musk ont affirm que Twitter slectionnait les documents que les avocats avaient demands sur les mDAU. Alex Spiro, l'avocat de Musk, a dclar au tribunal que Musk souhaitait vrifier tous les comptes Twitter.

 Nous ne devons pas simplement les croire sur parole , a dclar Spiro au tribunal.  Nous sommes autoriss  remettre en question leur processus . La chancelire Kathaleen McCormick, qui supervise l'affaire devant le tribunal de la chancellerie du Delaware, a dclar qu'elle prendrait l'affaire en dlibr avant d'ajourner l'audience.

L'ancien responsable de la scurit de Twitter, Peiter "Mudge" Zatko - entre autres allgations - a dclar que la mthode de Twitter pour mesurer les bots, les faux comptes ou le spam tait errone. La plainte de Zatko suggrait que les dirigeants se voyaient offrir des bonus allant jusqu' 10 millions de dollars pour augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs. Et donc, c'est ce que les dirigeants ont fait au lieu de supprimer les bots.

Il est galement vrai que Twitter a admis en avril qu'il avait survalu pendant trois ans. Ce n'tait mme pas la premire fois que cela arrivait ! La SEC se pose maintenant des questions*!

Pour analyser les mDAU, 9 000 comptes Twitter sont pris au hasard et sont examins manuellement. Ils sont ensuite signals comme spam ou bots ou utiliss pour estimer la faon dont les utilisateurs voient les publicits. Des donnes prives et publiques sont utilises pour passer ces appels. Mais comme certaines donnes ne sont pas conserves, il est difficile de vrifier le travail de Twitter. L'avocat de Twitter a dclar qu'un examen manuel en "force brute" pourrait tre possible et que cela prendrait environ une semaine. Musk veut plus de donnes que cela.

L'avocat de Musk a fait valoir que mDAU avait t invent pour acclrer les chiffres de croissance de Twitter  ce qui n'est pas une nouvelle critique de mDAU, soit dit en passant. Il a galement suggr que lier la rmunration  la croissance du mDAU tait une mauvaise incitation. Twitter indique que mDAU est la mesure prfre*; Musk dit que l'utiliser est essentiellement une fraude.

Il y avait une faille dans les arguments des avocats de Musk, et c'tait un tweet d'Elon Musk.  Si Twitter fournit simplement sa mthode d'chantillonnage de 100 comptes et comment ils sont confirms comme tant rels, l'accord devrait se poursuivre selon les conditions d'origine , a-t-il crit. Les avocats de Twitter ont suggr que Twitter avait effectivement fourni cette mthode, a dclar son avocat devant le tribunal.


*La dcision de justice*

Les deux parties s'affrontent alors qu'elles recherchent toutes deux des informations pour tayer leurs arguments respectifs quant  savoir si Musk devrait tre en mesure de sortir de son accord d'achat de Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars avant le dbut du procs le 17 octobre.

Twitter doit remettre les 9 000 comptes qu'il a examins pour son audit au quatrime trimestre 2021, a dclar McCormick. De plus, Twitter est tenu de fournir  l'quipe de Musk des informations sur la manire dont ces 9 000 comptes ont t slectionns pour son examen. (L'quipe de Twitter a dclar avant-hier qu'il faudrait environ deux semaines pour collecter ces donnes) Ils devront galement remettre  un petit ensemble supplmentaire de donnes de sa base de donnes d'examen - des documents refltant la discussion de toute autre mesure cl identifie par les dfendeurs, quel que soit de savoir si ces documents traitent expressment de mDAU , a crit McCormick.

En outre, le juge a partiellement accept la demande de documents de Twitter du ct de Musk alors que Twitter recherche des informations sur l'analyse des donnes effectue par Musk avant de tenter de se retirer de l'accord.  Au minimum, les dfendeurs doivent produire les analyses , a tranch McCormick,  ainsi que l'identification des informations connexes sur un journal des privilges afin que les avocats de Twitter puissent demander l'accs  des documents spcifiques .




> Pour rendre une dcision rapide, je renonce  rcapituler chacun des arguments soulevs par les dfendeurs*; Je suppose que les lecteurs de cette lettre connaissent le diffrend entre les parties. Mon impression gnrale est que le demandeur a accept de fournir une norme quantit d'informations aux dfendeurs, et que les informations que le demandeur a accept de produire sont suffisamment larges pour satisfaire la plupart des obligations du demandeur. Cette lettre ordonne la production de trois catgories supplmentaires d'informations.
> 
> Premirement, en tant que cible principale de leur deuxime requte de dcouverte, les dfendeurs recherchent de grandes quantits de donnes du demandeur. Dans leur deuxime requte de dcouverte, les dfendeurs ont fait valoir que ces donnes taient ncessaires pour tester la divulgation de 5*%. Dans leur rponse  l'appui de leur deuxime requte de dcouverte, les dfendeurs ont fait valoir que ces documents taient galement pertinents pour leur demande reconventionnelle pour fraude, c'est--dire la thorie selon laquelle le demandeur a vant de manire trompeuse mDAU sans divulguer les donnes d'engagement des compagnons pour prsenter une image complte.
> 
> Les demandes de donnes des accuss sont absurdement larges. Lue littralement, la demande de documents des dfendeurs obligerait le demandeur  produire des milliers de milliards de points de donnes refltant toutes les donnes que Twitter pourrait ventuellement stocker pour chacun des quelque 200 millions de comptes inclus dans son dcompte mDAU chaque jour pendant prs de trois ans.
> 
> Le demandeur a du mal  quantifier le fardeau de rpondre  cette demande, car personne de sens n'a jamais essay d'entreprendre un tel effort. Il suffit de dire que le demandeur a dmontr qu'une telle demande est trop lourde.
> 
> Cela dit, certaines donnes supplmentaires du demandeur semblent justifies. Le demandeur est condamn  produire un sous-ensemble de ce que les dfendeurs ont demand*: les 9*000*comptes examins dans le cadre de l'audit du demandeur au quatrime trimestre 2021, que les parties appellent _historical snapshot_. Je reconnais que produire une _historical snapshot_ n'est pas une mince affaire. Le demandeur a dclar qu'avec des efforts considrables, ces documents pourraient tre produits en moins de deux semaines, et le demandeur s'efforcera de respecter ce dlai. En outre, le demandeur doit produire des documents suffisants pour montrer comment ces 9 000 comptes ont t slectionns pour examen.
> ...


Source : dcision de justice

----------


## totozor

> Une partie de l'argument de Musk est qu'il a t induit en erreur sur la quantit de spam et de bots sur la plateforme et que, par consquent, l'accord ne peut tre conclu.


Comment peut il invoquer cet argument?
La situation n'a pas changer entre avant et aprs sa procdure, quand tu t'apprtes  dpenser autant d'argent tu analyses bien les choses avant. Par exemple si tu achtes une maison, tu ne remets pas en cause la surface aprs l'accord... Tu demandes confirmation avant.
Ou alors Musk est un incomptent, ce qui me surprendrais au vue de sa fortune.
Ou alors Musk se croyait au dessus des rgles...  ::roll::

----------


## Madmac

> Comment peut il invoquer cet argument?
> La situation n'a pas changer entre avant et aprs sa procdure, quand tu t'apprtes  dpenser autant d'argent tu analyses bien les choses avant. Par exemple si tu achtes une maison, tu ne remets pas en cause la surface aprs l'accord... Tu demandes confirmation avant.
> :


J'ignore ce qui en est en Europe. Mais en Amrique, il existe le concept de "vices cachs". Et les rvlations d'un anciens charg de scurit rentre trs bien dans ce cas de figure.

La dmarche normale pour ce genre d'acquisition est de dtenir des actions de cette entreprise afin d'avoir accs  toutes les informations financires. Si les actionnaires n'avait pas accs  la vrit comme c'est le cas, c'est dfinitivement un vice cach.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Elon Musk fait pression pour retarder le procs de Twitter tout en citant le tmoignage d'un lanceur d'alertes,* 
*le nouveau calendrier propos repousse le procs d'au moins un mois*

*Elon Musk cherche  retarder jusqu'en novembre un procs sur son intention de se retirer de l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter Twitter et de modifier sa plainte contre la socit de mdias sociaux, selon des documents judiciaires, aprs qu'un lanceur d'alertes lui a fourni de nouvelles munitions. Les documents judiciaires ont t dposs aprs que l'avocat de Musk a envoy, hier, une nouvelle lettre  Twitter afin d'inclure la plainte d'un dnonciateur comme une autre raison d'annuler l'accord.*


Aprs qu'Elon Musk a tent de se dgager de l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars qu'il a conclu pour acheter Twitter et que l'entreprise ait intent un procs pour le faire respecter, ses avocats ont tent en vain de repousser le procs  l'anne prochaine, et ils font maintenant pression pour un nouveau report. L'quipe de Musk propose un nouveau calendrier qui repousse le dbut du procs d'une semaine, actuellement prvu le 17 octobre,  la mi-novembre ou  la fin novembre.

Cette fois, ils citent le tmoignage de l'ancien responsable de la scurit de Twitter, Peiter "Mudge" Zatko, qui a dpos une plainte contre l'entreprise, l'accusant de failles de scurit, de faire des  dclarations fausses et trompeuses  aux utilisateurs et  la FTC, et d'engager des agents de gouvernements trangers. Ses avocats ont galement soumis un dossier modifi ajoutant d'autres plaintes contre Twitter. Le dossier a t soumis sous scell, mais la documentation relative  la dnonciation soumise par Zatko, qui doit faire une dposition le 9 septembre, y est jointe.

En juillet, le PDG de Tesla a envoy sa premire lettre de rsiliation  Twitter, l'accusant de l'avoir tromp sur le nombre de faux comptes sur sa plateforme. Aujourd'hui, il affirme que les problmes vont au-del des faux comptes, et incluent la scurit des donnes et d'autres proccupations souleves par le dnonciateur, crant ainsi un nouveau front de bataille avec Twitter.

Une deuxime lettre de rsiliation adresse par les avocats de Musk  Twitter, qui a t remise hier et dpose auprs de la SEC, expose les raisons de ce retard. Selon les avocats de Musk, les preuves fournies par Zatko constituent des raisons supplmentaires, en plus des revendications exposes dans la lettre de rsiliation initiale qu'il a envoye le 8 juillet, pour dterminer que c'est Twitter qui est en violation de leur accord de rachat.

La semaine dernire, Peiter Zatko, l'ancien responsable de la scurit de Twitter, a dclar dans une plainte dpose auprs des rgulateurs amricains que Twitter avait donn la priorit  l'augmentation du nombre d'utilisateurs plutt qu' la rduction du spam et avait faussement prtendu disposer d'un plan de scurit solide. 

Si ces allgations sont vraies, alors Twitter a enfreint certaines des dispositions de l'accord de fusion, ont dclar Musk et son quipe juridique dans une lettre date du 29 aot. Twitter, cependant, a dclar dans son dpt rglementaire que la nouvelle notification de rsiliation tait invalide et injustifie selon les termes de l'accord. Musk a galement assign Zatko  comparatre, afin d'obtenir des informations concernant principalement la manire dont le site de microblogging mesure les comptes de spam. Musk a dcid de mettre fin  l'accord en juillet, affirmant que la socit l'avait tromp, ainsi que les autorits de rgulation, sur le nombre rel de comptes de spam ou de robots sur la plateforme de microblogging.

Mardi, Musk a demand au juge de permettre aux deux parties de continuer  prsenter leurs dossiers jusqu'au 10 novembre, puis de tenir une confrence pour discuter des preuves qu'elles peuvent prsenter au procs Musk a dclar qu'un procs pourrait commencer plus tard dans le mois  sous rserve de la disponibilit du tribunal . La juge Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware n'a pas encore rendu de dcision sur la demande ni propos de nouveau calendrier.

Source : documents de justice

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut que le procs de Twitter attende jusqu'en fvrier 2023, son quipe juridique a qualifi de  vitesse de croisire  la volont de Twitter d'ouvrir un procs

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut un dbat public avec le PDG de Twitter au lieu du procs qui se tiendra en aot  qu'il prouve au public que Twitter compte moins de 5% de comptes spams 

 ::fleche::  Jack Dorsey dit qu'il est d'accord avec l'annulation du bannissement de Trump sur Twitter, soutenant ainsi les efforts d'Elon Musk visant  remodeler la modration de Twitter aprs son rachat

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk porte plainte  son tour contre Twitter pour ne pas avoir  racheter l'entreprise, l'un des arguments avancs serait que Twitter a menti sur son nombre d'utilisateurs monnayables

----------


## Fleur en plastique

T'a voulu acheter, mon petit Elon ? H BIEN T'ACHTE ET TU LA FERMES.

Le souci mon petit Elon, c'est que tu as voulu acheter sur un coup de tte, en loccurrence, quelqu'un sur Twitter te l'a suggr et sans rflchir tu t'es dit que c'tait une bonne ide. Puis tu t'es rendu compte que c'est du grand n'importe quoi d'acheter a alors que tu as Tesla et SpaceX. Mais le souci c'est que tu passes ton temps  remuer ciel et terre,  poster sur Twitter la couleur de ton dentifrice, et qu' chaque fois que tu ternues, tu influes de manire majeure les bourses mondiales. Donc  un moment il va falloir assumer tes conneries.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

C'est quand mme incroyable que les gens les plus riches de cette plante soient les derniers qui mriterais de l'tre.

Ils sont totalement irresponsables et agissent sur des coups de tte alors qu'ils auraient de quoi financer des centres de recherche par centaines pour sortir l'humain de l'idiocratie ambiante  l'chelle plantaire et permettre qu'avoir un bac + 5 ne soit plus rserv  l'lite, mais une chose des plus banales.

Il n'y en a pas un pour rattraper l'autre : Homme / Femme / Autre.

Et ce qui est encore plus incroyable, c'est que pour arriver  avoir une telle fortune, il faut tre la bonne personne au bon moment et srement pas le gnie hors norme que l'on nous vends.

Je ne suis pas communiste et donc l'ide de donner son argent me dbecte, mais arriver  un tel niveau de richesse et continuer de passer devant un clodo sans sourciller pendant que sa rentre dans une villa de 10km2 et que a va donner  des associations toutes plus infmes les unes que les autres pour donner l'illusion d'tre  minima pas trop bte, on est quand mme  un niveau que mme les plus grands auteurs de SF n'auraient pas imagin !

Et pendant ce temps, tu as des vrais gnies, qui mriteraient que leurs ides soient confrontes au reste du monde, qui vivent avec  peine de quoi se nourrir, car la notion de rentabilit et d'tre un vicelard profitant des autres pour se faire une fortune n'est pas compatible avec leur cerveau.

Il faut des Elon Musk, c'est indniable, il faut des gens qui mettent des coups de pieds au cul  l'humanit qui a la fcheuse tendance  se laisser aller  la moindre occasion et serait toujours  l'ge de pierre si quelques nergumnes ne l'avaient pas bousculs, mais de nos jours il faut des Elon Musk Adulte, pas des pr ados qui agissent sur des coups de tte.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk ne pourra pas retarder l'ouverture du procs contre Twitter, selon une dcision de la juge charge de l'affaire.*
*Il peut cependant tirer parti de la plainte du lanceur d'alerte Mudge  * 

*Elon Musk peut utiliser les allgations d'un lanceur d'alerte dans son action en justice contre Twitter Inc, mais le milliardaire ne peut pas retarder le procs pour sa tentative de renoncer  son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour l'entreprise, a dclar mercredi la juge charge de l'affaire.  Je suis convaincue que mme un retard de quatre semaines risquerait de nuire davantage  Twitter , a crit la chancelire Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware, en affirmant que le procs commencera le mois prochain.

 Nous esprons que gagner la motion d'amendement nous rapprochera un peu plus de la vrit qui sortira dans cette salle d'audience , a dclar Alex Spiro, avocat de Musk, dans un communiqu. L'quipe juridique de Musk a fait valoir mardi que la justice avait exig le report du procs de cinq jours afin que Musk puisse enquter sur les allgations du lanceur d'alerte Peiter Zatko, connu sous le nom de "Mudge", selon lesquelles Twitter cachait des faiblesses dans sa scurit et la confidentialit des donnes.*

La chancelire Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware a rejet la demande d'Elon Musk de retarder son procs avec Twitter.

Cela dit, l'quipe juridique du milliardaire a t autorise  inclure dans son dossier les allgations de l'ancien responsable de la scurit et lanceur d'alerte de l'entreprise, Peiter "Mudge" Zatko.

Twitter a poursuivi Musk en juillet pour avoir tent d'annuler l'offre de 44 milliards de dollars qu'il avait faite en avril pour acheter le site Web.

Le magnat de Tesla est revenu sur sa promesse de reprendre l'entreprise dans le cadre d'un accord entirement en cash, accusant Twitter de ne pas divulguer le nombre rel de faux comptes de robots comme raison principale de l'chec des ngociations. Twitter, quant  lui, veut qu'il finalise l'acquisition comme promis ou paye des frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars et le trane en justice dans le Delaware, aux tats-Unis, pour obtenir ce qu'il veut.

Les comptes "bots" sont des comptes qui ne sont pas grs par des personnes relles. En raison de leur caractre automatique, ces comptes peuvent mettre  mal la valeur financire du rseau social. En effet, celle-ci se calcule principalement par le nombre d'abonns "montisables", c'est--dire qui sont susceptibles de visualiser de la publicit. Les faux comptes sont devenus un point central dans l'affaire qui oppose le rseau social  Musk. Affirmant que Twitter aurait menti sur le nombre rel de ces faux comptes, Musk en a fait l'lment principal pour justifier son choix de ne finalement pas acheter le rseau social.

Musk a tent de repousser la procdure  deux reprises maintenant. Premirement, il a fait valoir que son quipe juridique avait besoin de plus de temps pour prparer son dossier contre Twitter.

Puis, aprs que Zatko a affirm dans une plainte de lanceur d'alerte que, entre autres, l'entreprise n'avait pas russi  scuriser les donnes prives des utilisateurs, Musk a demand de reporter  nouveau le procs pour donner  ses avocats plus de temps pour passer au peigne fin les allgations  utiliser comme justification pour mettre fin  l'accord de reprise.

Le procs est prvu le 17 octobre.

*La plainte de Zatko*

L'ancien responsable de la scurit de Twitter, Peiter Zatko connu sous le nom de "Mudge", a accus Twitter et son conseil d'administration d'avoir viol les rgles financires, d'avoir commis des fraudes et d'avoir grossirement nglig ses obligations en matire de scurit, dans une plainte dpose en juillet auprs de la Securities & Exchange Commission, de la Federal Trade Commission et du ministre amricain de la Justice. Il affirme galement avoir t licenci pour avoir pouss des dirigeants de Twitter peu enclins  s'attaquer  des problmes de scurit majeurs - qui, selon sa plainte,  constituent une menace  pour les informations personnelles des utilisateurs de Twitter, pour les actionnaires de l'entreprise, pour la scurit nationale et pour la dmocratie.

Zatko allgue que les cadres de Twitter taient plus investis dans la dissimulation de ces vulnrabilits, y compris la slection et la prsentation errone des donnes sur les comptes de spam et les menaces de scurit aux rgulateurs et aux membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter.  Selon la plainte, les cadres suprieurs pouvaient gagner des primes individuelles allant jusqu' 10 millions de dollars et lies  l'augmentation du nombre d'utilisateurs quotidiens, et rien d'explicite pour la rduction du spam  rapporte le Post. Selon CNN, ces risques de scurit  pourraient ouvrir la porte  l'espionnage ou  la manipulation trangre, au piratage et aux campagnes de dsinformation. 

La plainte de Zatko a t dpose par le cabinet d'avocats  but non lucratif Whistleblower Aid, qui a confirm l'authenticit du document republi.  Au cours de son emploi, Mudge a dcouvert des lacunes extrmes et flagrantes de Twitter dans tous les domaines de son mandat, y compris ... la confidentialit des utilisateurs, la scurit numrique et physique, et l'intgrit de la plateforme / la modration du contenu , indique la plainte.

La Federal Trade Commission examine actuellement la plainte de Zatko, qui a t dpose en juillet auprs de la FTC, de la Securities and Exchange Commission et du ministre de la Justice. Une porte-parole de la commission snatoriale du renseignement, Rachel Cohen, a dclar que la commission prend galement la plainte au srieux et a organis une runion pour discuter des allgations de Zatko.


*Pas de report d'audience, mais une demande d'Elon Musk a t accorde*

Notons que le mois dernier, la juge a rejet en grande partie la demande de Musk dans une dcision d'une page, ordonnant que Twitter n'ait pas   collecter, examiner ou produire des documents  d'aucun des 21 autres dpositaires supplmentaires demands par Musk. L'exception est Kayvon Beykpour, ancien responsable des produits grand public, qui a t licenci en mai.

Beykpour a t le principal responsable des produits chez Twitter pendant des annes avant d'tre congdi de manire inattendue par le nouveau directeur gnral Parag Agrawal. C'est son quipe de produits qui tait le plus directement responsable de l'expansion de la base d'utilisateurs de Twitter et c'est la qualit de cette base que Musk a remise en question en cherchant  se retirer de l'accord.  Nous sommes impatients d'examiner les communications de Beykpour et nous continuerons  chercher des informations et des tmoins jusqu' ce que toute la vrit clate , a dclar Alex Spiro, un avocat de Musk.

Elon Musk a accus Twitter d'avoir licenci Beykpour alors que la fusion tait en cours  sans demander le consentement des parties Musk . Le PDG Parag Agrawal  m'a demand de partir aprs m'avoir fait savoir qu'il voulait emmener l'quipe dans une direction diffrente , a crit Beykpour  l'poque. Dans sa rponse  l'action en justice de Twitter, Musk a dclar que Beykpour  tait  la tte de tout ce qui concernait les consommateurs chez Twitter et jouait un rle de premier plan lors des appels aux investisseurs de Twitter. Il tait donc l'un des cadres de Twitter qui, selon les parties Musk, aurait t le plus troitement impliqu dans la manire dont Twitter calculait son mDAU, dont elle suspendait ou modrait les comptes sur sa plateforme et dont elle dterminait qu'il y avait toujours moins de 5 % de spams ou de faux comptes dans le mDAU, chaque jour de chaque mois de chaque trimestre, depuis toujours .

Beykpour a rejoint Twitter en 2015 lorsque la socit a acquis son application de vido en direct, Periscope, et a rapidement gravi les chelons sous la direction de l'ancien PDG Jack Dorsey. Il poussait Twitter dans de nouveaux domaines de produits, comme les espaces audio en direct et les newsletters, avant d'tre vinc.

Les dparts de Beykpour et de Bruce Falck, anciennement en charge du produit des revenus, refltent l'tat de flou dans lequel se trouve Twitter en attendant un nouveau propritaire, un tat dsormais intensifi par le litige. Entre-temps, le gel des embauches et d'autres mesures de rduction des cots ont laiss certains employs dans l'incertitude quant  la priorit qui sera accorde aux projets ou aux quipes sur lesquels ils travaillent sous la nouvelle direction.

Cette fois-ci, la juge a rejet la demande de report du procs. Elle s'est range du ct de Twitter et a convenu que l'extension de l'affaire nuirait financirement  l'entreprise.

 Twitter a subi une augmentation de l'attrition des employs, ce qui sape la capacit de l'entreprise  poursuivre ses objectifs oprationnels. L'entreprise a t force pendant des mois de grer sous les contraintes d'un accord de fusion rvoqu. Je suis convaincue que mme quatre semaines de retard risqueraient de nuire davantage  Twitter , a-t-elle crit.

Elle va cependant autoriser Musk  inclure les allgations de Zatko dans ses demandes reconventionnelles contre Twitter.  Je suis rticente  en dire plus sur le bien-fond des demandes reconventionnelles dans cette position avant qu'elles n'aient t pleinement plaides. Le monde devra attendre la dcision aprs le procs , est-il not dans sa dcision.

Twitter, quant  lui, a minimis ou carrment ni les affirmations de Zatko.

Le PDG Parag Agrawal a affirm que Zatko  un vtran respect et bien inform de la scurit de l'information  avait t licenci pour un motif valable et a dclar que sa plainte tait  truffe d'incohrences et d'inexactitudes , selon une note interne.

Les messages texte rvls lors d'une audience prliminaire cette semaine montrent que Musk avait des doutes sur l'achat de Twitter en mai, citant des inquitudes concernant l'invasion de l'Ukraine par la Russie. Il a envoy un SMS  ses banquiers les exhortant   ralentir  et a dclar  cela n'aurait aucun sens d'acheter Twitter si nous nous dirigeons vers la Troisime Guerre mondiale .

Source : dcision de justice

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de la juge de ne pas repousser l'ouverture des audiences en s'appuyant sur l'argument selon lequel cela nuirait aux activits de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de la juge d'autoriser Elon Musk  introduire la plainte du lanceur d'alerte dans son dossier contre Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de la situation ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter a accept de payer environ 7 millions de dollars  son ancien responsable de scurit devenu lanceur d'alerte,*
*dont les allgations feront partie du dossier d'Elon Musk contre la socit * 

*Twitter a conclu un rglement de 7 millions de dollars avec son ancien haut responsable de la scurit, Peiter Zatko, en juin, aprs avoir t licenci de l'entreprise et avoir fait part de ses inquitudes quant  ses pratiques de scurit.

Les avocats d'Elon Musk, qui tente de se retirer d'un accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter Twitter, ont rvl le rglement lors d'une audience mardi. Au cours de l'audience, les avocats de Musk ont fait valoir avec succs que les accusations de Zatko selon lesquelles Twitter avait dform ses pratiques de scurit devaient tre incluses dans l'affaire relative  l'accord.

 Ils payent 7 millions de dollars au gars et s'assurent qu'il se taise , a dclar Alex Spiro, un avocat de Musk, lors de l'audience.

Mercredi, la juge charge de l'affaire a dcid que Musk pourrait discuter des problmes de scurit soulevs par Zatko lors d'un procs en octobre sur l'accord devant le Delaware Chancery Court. Le procs dterminera si Musk doit poursuivre son offre d'achat de la socit de mdias sociaux.

Zatko a dclar aux rgulateurs dans un rapport en juillet que Twitter les avait induits en erreur, ainsi que le public, sur sa scurit en dformant la faon dont il combat le spam et les pirates. Cela violait un accord de 2011 que Twitter avait conclu avec la Federal Trade Commission, qui avait interdit  l'entreprise de tromper les utilisateurs sur ses mesures de scurit et de confidentialit, a-t-il soutenu.*

La chancelire Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware a rejet la demande d'Elon Musk de retarder son procs avec Twitter. Cela dit, l'quipe juridique du milliardaire a t autorise  inclure dans son dossier les allgations de l'ancien responsable de la scurit et lanceur d'alerte de l'entreprise, Peiter "Mudge" Zatko.

Twitter a poursuivi Musk en juillet pour avoir tent d'annuler l'offre de 44 milliards de dollars qu'il avait faite en avril pour acheter le site Web.

Le magnat de Tesla est revenu sur sa promesse de reprendre l'entreprise dans le cadre d'un accord entirement en cash, accusant Twitter de ne pas divulguer le nombre rel de faux comptes de robots comme raison principale de l'chec des ngociations. Twitter, quant  lui, veut qu'il finalise l'acquisition comme promis ou paye des frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars et le trane en justice dans le Delaware, aux tats-Unis, pour obtenir ce qu'il veut.

Les comptes "bots" sont des comptes qui ne sont pas grs par des personnes relles. En raison de leur caractre automatique, ces comptes peuvent mettre  mal la valeur financire du rseau social. En effet, celle-ci se calcule principalement par le nombre d'abonns "montisables", c'est--dire qui sont susceptibles de visualiser de la publicit. Les faux comptes sont devenus un point central dans l'affaire qui oppose le rseau social  Musk. Affirmant que Twitter aurait menti sur le nombre rel de ces faux comptes, Musk en a fait l'lment principal pour justifier son choix de ne finalement pas acheter le rseau social.

Musk a tent de repousser la procdure  deux reprises maintenant. Premirement, il a fait valoir que son quipe juridique avait besoin de plus de temps pour prparer son dossier contre Twitter.

Puis, aprs que Zatko a affirm dans une plainte de lanceur d'alerte que, entre autres, l'entreprise n'avait pas russi  scuriser les donnes prives des utilisateurs, Musk a demand de reporter  nouveau le procs pour donner  ses avocats plus de temps pour passer au peigne fin les allgations  utiliser comme justification pour mettre fin  l'accord de reprise.

Le procs est prvu le 17 octobre.

*La plainte de Zatko*

L'ancien responsable de la scurit de Twitter, Peiter Zatko connu sous le nom de "Mudge", a accus Twitter et son conseil d'administration d'avoir viol les rgles financires, d'avoir commis des fraudes et d'avoir grossirement nglig ses obligations en matire de scurit, dans une plainte dpose en juillet auprs de la Securities & Exchange Commission, de la Federal Trade Commission et du ministre amricain de la Justice. Il affirme galement avoir t licenci pour avoir pouss des dirigeants de Twitter peu enclins  s'attaquer  des problmes de scurit majeurs - qui, selon sa plainte,  constituent une menace  pour les informations personnelles des utilisateurs de Twitter, pour les actionnaires de l'entreprise, pour la scurit nationale et pour la dmocratie.

Zatko allgue que les cadres de Twitter taient plus investis dans la dissimulation de ces vulnrabilits, y compris la slection et la prsentation errone des donnes sur les comptes de spam et les menaces de scurit aux rgulateurs et aux membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter.  Selon la plainte, les cadres suprieurs pouvaient gagner des primes individuelles allant jusqu' 10 millions de dollars et lies  l'augmentation du nombre d'utilisateurs quotidiens, et rien d'explicite pour la rduction du spam  rapporte le Post. Selon CNN, ces risques de scurit  pourraient ouvrir la porte  l'espionnage ou  la manipulation trangre, au piratage et aux campagnes de dsinformation. 

La plainte de Zatko a t dpose par le cabinet d'avocats  but non lucratif Whistleblower Aid, qui a confirm l'authenticit du document republi.  Au cours de son emploi, Mudge a dcouvert des lacunes extrmes et flagrantes de Twitter dans tous les domaines de son mandat, y compris ... la confidentialit des utilisateurs, la scurit numrique et physique, et l'intgrit de la plateforme / la modration du contenu , indique la plainte.

La Federal Trade Commission examine actuellement la plainte de Zatko, qui a t dpose en juillet auprs de la FTC, de la Securities and Exchange Commission et du ministre de la Justice. Une porte-parole de la commission snatoriale du renseignement, Rachel Cohen, a dclar que la commission prend galement la plainte au srieux et a organis une runion pour discuter des allgations de Zatko.


*Le contexte de l'arrive de Zatko dans l'entreprise*

Twitter tait confront  de nombreux dfis en matire de scurit. En 2019, le gouvernement amricain a accus deux hommes d'espionnage pour l'Arabie saoudite alors qu'ils travaillaient sur Twitter des annes auparavant, disant qu'ils avaient transmis des informations prives sur les critiques du royaume. Selon des documents judiciaires, l'un des participants au stratagme est l'associ du prince hritier saoudien Mohammed bin Salman, qui, selon la CIA, a probablement ordonn l'assassinat du journaliste Jamal Khashoggi  Istanbul en 2018.

L'affaire a mis en lumire la question des puissances trangres exploitant les plateformes amricaines de mdias sociaux pour identifier les critiques et rprimer leurs voix. Et cela soulve des inquitudes quant  la capacit de la Silicon Valley  protger les informations prives des dissidents et autres utilisateurs contre les gouvernements rpressifs. En 2020, Twitter a t victime d'un piratage au cours duquel de jeunes hackers ont cibl les employs via une attaque d'hameonnage par tlphone pour exploiter les vulnrabilits humaines afin d'accder aux systmes internes de l'entreprise.

Cela a permis aux pirates informatiques de dtourner plus de 130 comptes Twitter dans le cadre d'une escroquerie de cryptomonnaie au dbut du mois de juillet. Selon un mmo interne de Twitter, les pirates ont utilis un processus en plusieurs tapes, piratant les diffrents niveaux d'accs-employs pour obtenir les identifiants de connexion au rseau interne de l'entreprise, puis s'emparant des identifiants de niveau administrateur ncessaires pour accder aux outils de support interne disponibles pour quelques employs seulement.

Cette attaque a galement permis aux hackers de modifier les paramtres des comptes et de tweeter  partir des comptes du candidat  la prsidence de l'poque, Joe Biden, du fondateur de Microsoft, Bill Gates, et du PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk. Dbut aot 2020, la FTC a ouvert une enqute sur Twitter, accusant la socit d'avoir utilis les numros de tlphone de ses utilisateurs  des fins publicitaires, alors qu'ils lui taient communiqus pour l'authentification  deux facteurs. Dans un communiqu, Twitter a indiqu que l'usage des numros de tlphone et des adresses e-mail  des fins publicitaires tait  involontaire .

 Nous avons rcemment dcouvert que lorsque vous avez fourni une adresse e-mail ou un numro de tlphone  des fins de scurit (dans le cadre de l'authentification  deux facteurs, par exemple), ces donnes peuvent avoir t utilises par mgarde  des fins publicitaires, en particulier avec nos fonctionnalits d'audiences personnalises et d'audiences tierces , a dclar l'entreprise. En dehors de ces inquitudes, la socit est galement confronte  d'autres problmes lis  la scurit, dont la dsinformation.

Sujet  des problmes de scurit de plus en plus rcurrents, Twitter a dcid de nommer fin 2020 Peiter Zatko, l'un des hackers informatiques les plus rputs au monde, au poste de responsable de la scurit pour l'aider  amliorer et  renforcer ses pratiques en matire de scurit.

*Le parcours de Zatko*

Peiter Zatko a dj fait ses preuves en tant que hacker particulier et en travaillant pour Google et le gouvernement amricain. En effet, la carrire colore de Zatko a commenc dans les annes 1990, lorsqu'il a simultanment men des travaux classifis pour un entrepreneur du gouvernement et a t parmi les dirigeants du Cult of the Dead Cow, un groupe de hacking connu pour avoir dvelopp des outils de hacking de Windows afin d'inciter Microsoft  amliorer la scurit.

Mieux connu sous le pseudonyme de "Mudge", Zatko est dveloppeur open source, expert en scurit rseau, crivain et hacker. Il est n le 1er dcembre 1970  Boston dans le Massachusetts et est diplm du Berklee College of Music. Il fut directeur gnral et chercheur en chef de "L0pht Heavy Industries", un fameux groupe de hackers spcialiste en scurit informatique. Il est l'un des sept membres du L0pht qui ont tmoign devant une commission du Snat en 1998 sur les graves vulnrabilits de l'Internet  cette poque.

Le L0pht est devenu le cabinet de conseil en scurit informatique "@stake" en 1999, et Mudge est devenu vice-prsident de la recherche et du dveloppement, puis responsable scientifique. Entretemps, il est responsable des premires recherches sur un type de vulnrabilit de scurit connu sous le nom de dbordement de la mmoire tampon. Il a publi en 1995 "How to Write Buffer Overflows", l'un des premiers articles sur le sujet. 

Mudge est aussi l'auteur de certains des premiers avis de scurit et recherches dmontrant les premires vulnrabilits d'Unix telles que l'injection de code, les attaques de canal latral et les fuites d'informations. C'est galement l'auteur initial des outils de scurit L0phtCrack, AntiSniff et l0phtwatch. En outre, c'est l'une des premires personnes de la communaut des hackers  tendre la main et  tablir des relations avec le gouvernement et l'industrie. Trs sollicit en tant qu'orateur, il est intervenu lors de confrences de pirates informatiques, comme la DEF CON, et de confrences universitaires comme USENIX.

En 2000, aprs les premires attaques paralysantes par dni de service diffuses sur Internet, il a t invit  rencontrer le prsident Bill Clinton lors d'un sommet sur la scurit aux cts de membres du cabinet et de dirigeants de l'industrie. En 2004, Mudge est devenu scientifique chez l'entrepreneur gouvernemental BBN Technologies, o il a d'abord travaill dans les annes 1990, et a galement rejoint le conseil consultatif technique de NFR Security. En 2010, il a t annonc qu'il serait chef de projet d'un projet DARPA visant  diriger la recherche en matire de cyberscurit.

En 2013, il a annonc qu'il quitterait la DARPA pour un poste  Google ATAP (Advanced Technology and Projects). En 2015, Zatko a annonc sur Twitter qu'il rejoindrait un projet appel #CyberUL, une organisation de test pour la scurit informatique inspire des Underwriters Laboratories, mandate par la Maison-Blanche. Dsormais, il va mettre son expertise au service Twitter. Dans une interview lundi, Zatko a dclar qu'il examinera  la scurit de l'information, l'intgrit du site, la scurit physique, l'intgrit de la plateforme, dont les premiers lments concernent les abus et la manipulation de la plateforme, et l'ingnierie .

Source : WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'avis des avocats d'Elon Musk qui pensent que Twitter a dcid de payer 7 millions de dollars  son ancien responsable de la scurit pour mettre fin au litige les opposants, mais aussi pour l'empcher de parler ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  Penchez-vous plus du ct d'Elon Musk (qui pense que le pourcentage de bots sur Twitter est bien plus lev que les 5% annoncs par Twitter) ou du ct de Twitter sur la question des bots ?
 ::fleche::  Un pourcentage beaucoup plus lev pourrait-il tre suffisant, selon vous, pour justifier qu'Elon Musk se rtracte et refuse d'acheter Twitter ?

----------


## Nancy Rey

*La juge McCormick reproche  Musk d'avoir retenu des messages texte citant des omissions "flagrantes"* 
*dans le cadre du procs qui loppose  Twitter*


*La juge Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour des comptes du Delaware a reproch  Elon Musk de ne pas avoir fourni les messages texte demands par Twitter. Kathaleen McCormick a cit des " omissions flagrantes" dans la production de documents de la partie Musk dans une ordonnance accordant partiellement la demande de Twitter pour plus de documents. La juge reproche galement  Musk de lui faire perdre du temps, et dit qu'il n'y a pas de temps pour les  plaisanteries .*


La chancelire Kathaleen McCormick a crit :  La quatrime requte de dcouverte du plaignant identifie des dficiences videntes dans la production de documents des dfendeurs. Des tiers ont produit des messages texte avec Musk que Musk lui-mme n'a pas produits, et la production de messages texte de Musk lui-mme a rvl des dficiences flagrantes.  titre d'exemple, les dfendeurs ont produit deux messages texte envoys  Musk par Robert Steel, de Parella Weinberg Partners, le 17 juin  9h57 et 10h15. Le texte de 10 h 15, qui indique "Ok. Je l'ai" - implique que Musk a rpondu. En supposant que la rponse de Musk n'tait pas tlpathique, on s'attendrait  ce qu'il y ait des preuves de cette rponse dans la production de documents des Dfendeurs. Mais les Dfendeurs n'en ont fourni aucune  la date limite pour complter substantiellement la dcouverte de documents .

McCormick a galement crit que  l'approche de Musk pour rpondre aux interrogatoires a galement laiss beaucoup  dsirer . Aprs avoir reu l'ordre  de rpondre aux interrogatoires qui demandaient aux dfendeurs d'identifier les personnes ayant connaissance de faits pertinents , l'quipe de Musk  a complt ses rponses le 26 aot, mais elle a fait un mauvais travail, en identifiant seulement une poigne de personnes dont Twitter avait dj connaissance . Musk a ensuite complt cela en identifiant 491  personnes ayant des connaissances , mais il aurait pu fournir ces informations  beaucoup plus tt , a crit la juge.

 Les dfendeurs ont maintenant remdi  bon nombre des lacunes dont le demandeur s'est plaint dans sa quatrime motion de dcouverte. Ils accusent le demandeur de sauter le pas et de demander des sanctions prmaturment, mais je ne le vois pas de cette faon. Je peux comprendre pourquoi le demandeur a besoin d'tre soulag. Le demandeur a support l'essentiel de la charge de la dcouverte , a prcis la juge.

Twitter a d fournir  un instantan historique onreux qui a fait l'objet de la deuxime requte de dcouverte des dfendeurs  et  des documents provenant de 42 dpositaires , tandis que la partie de Musk  a accept de produire des documents provenant de seulement deux dpositaires Les dfendeurs avaient moins  faire, mais n'ont toujours pas respect leurs obligations. Les dficiences antrieures des dfendeurs ont laiss le demandeur se demander s'il y a d'autres dficiences et se dmener dans la dcouverte de tiers , a-t-elle crit. 

Dans un document dpos par Twitter le 30 aot, il est dit  qu' la date limite d'achvement substantiel d'hier soir, Twitter avait produit plus de 41 000 documents ; les dfendeurs moins de 2 100 . Twitter a galement dclar avoir  examin plus de 210 000 documents , soit quatre fois plus que les dfendeurs.

*La juge juge  Musk : il n'y a pas de temps pour  les plaisanteries* 

La juge McCormick a rendu cette dcision et une autre aprs 17 heures hier. L'autre dcision, qui rsout une requte de Musk visant  obliger la production de messages Slack de personnes supplmentaires, contenait galement des critiques acerbes  l'encontre du milliardaire qui a essay de se retirer d'un accord pour acheter Twitter.  Les dfendeurs ont donn au demandeur l'impression qu'ils cherchaient des dpositaires limits des messages Slack, pour ensuite dire qu'ils ne l'ont jamais voulu. Dans cette affaire trs rapide, il n'y a pas de temps pour les plaisanteries. Les parties doivent pouvoir compter sur les propositions de bonne foi de l'autre pour que le processus de dcouverte fonctionne , a crit McCormick.

McCormick a dcrit un va-et-vient fastidieux entre les avocats des parties, au cours duquel la partie de Musk a d'abord cherch  obtenir des messages Slack des 42 dpositaires de Twitter. La correspondance  confirme le rcit du plaignant selon lequel les dfendeurs ont effectivement abandonn leur demande initiale de 42 dpositaires en faveur d'une demande de documents de huit seulement , a-t-elle crit. Mais Musk a ensuite  chang d'avis et exig que le plaignant produise les messages Slack des 42 dpositaires .  Mme si les dclarations des dfendeurs ont t faites par inadvertance, les dfendeurs ne peuvent pas tre autoriss  faire une nouvelle ngociation maintenant , a crit McCormick.

*Une dcision qui va surtout dans le sens de Twitter*

McCormick a ordonn  Twitter de produire les messages Slack de deux autres dpositaires, en plus des six que Twitter avait prcdemment accepts, mais a refus d'accorder  Musk l'accs aux 34 autres. Cette dcision mentionne galement que Twitter a d faire face  une production de documents beaucoup plus lourde que la partie de Musk :  Sur la question de la charge, j'ai not  plusieurs reprises la disparit substantielle dans la charge de dcouverte impose aux factions en guerre. Je ne rpterai pas toutes ces observations ici, sauf pour dire que le demandeur a eu bien pire, et j'hsite  lui imposer une charge de communication supplmentaire importante  ce stade du litige . Les deux dpositaires supplmentaires dont Twitter doit produire les messages Slack sont Egon Durban, membre du conseil d'administration, et Vijaya Gadde, avocate.

Dans son dpt du 30 aot, Twitter s'est plaint que  la motion de la onzime heure des dfendeurs visant  obliger un examen extraordinairement lourd de plus de 240 000 pages de messages Slack supplmentaires provenant de trois douzaines de dpositaires Twitter supplmentaires est un autre effort pour faire exploser le calendrier ordonn par la Cour dans cette procdure acclre . 

*Certaines demandes de Twitter sont  trop extrmes* 

L'autre dcision rendue hier soir par McCormick n'a pas donn  Twitter tout ce qu'il demandait, qualifiant de  trop extrme  la quatrime motion de communication pralable de la socit. Par exemple, une demande de Twitter  pour tous les messages texte des deux personnes dpositaires des dfendeurs pour la priode ngocie, que ces messages texte soient pertinents ou non  a t juge  intrusive .

McCormick a rejet cette demande ainsi que quelques autres demandes de Twitter, mais a accd  la demande de Twitter pour que les dfendeurs  obtiennent et produisent les enregistrements des compagnies de tlphone concernant les messages texte que Musk et le gestionnaire de fonds Jared Birchall ont envoys ou reus pendant la priode concerne . Ces enregistrements  permettront au plaignant de confirmer si les dclarations des dfendeurs selon lesquelles Musk n'a pas envoy de messages texte  propos de Twitter pendant les priodes cls sont exactes , a-t-elle crit.

Elle a galement accd  la demande de Twitter de  suspendre les dlais de communication de documents par des tiers pour le demandeur , mais a soulign que  la communication de documents par des tiers doit avoir lieu rapidement. Le demandeur ne peut pas utiliser cette mesure pour obtenir un quelconque avantage tactique et doit agir de bonne foi pour faire avancer la procdure de communication de pices  des tiers aussi rapidement que possible .

Dans une autre dcision rendue plus tt hier, McCormick a autoris Elon Musk  modifier sa contre-attaque contre Twitter, mais a refus sa requte visant  retarder le procs d'au moins quatre semaines. Le dbut du procs est toujours prvu pour le 17 octobre.  En maintenant le calendrier de l'affaire, je suis confort par le fait que Twitter a dclar qu'il pouvait traiter des demandes raisonnables de dcouverte supplmentaire tout en maintenant la date du procs du 17 octobre , a crit McCormick. Dans une autre dcision rendue hier, M. McCormick a rejet une requte de Musk visant  rinterroger une dcision antrieure sur la production de documents.

Source : document de justice

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk ne pourra pas retarder l'ouverture du procs contre Twitter, selon une dcision de la juge en charge de l'affaire. Il peut cependant tirer parti de la plainte du lanceur d'alerte Mudge

 ::fleche::  Un juge autorise Twitter  acclrer son procs contre Musk, pour la premire fois, les reprsentants d'Elon Musk et de Twitter se sont affronts au tribunal

----------


## pierre-y

Au debut, je croyais qu'il y allait avec une stratgie en tte, mais en fait c'est compltement du pifomtre visiblement. J'espre qu'il ne fait pas ces fuses comme a.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Vraiment ces milliardaires...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk envoie une nouvelle notification pour tenter de mettre fin  l'accord sur Twitter*
*mais la plateforme de mdias sociaux a rejet la proposition des avocats de Musk*

*Les avocats d'Elon Musk ont envoy une nouvelle lettre  Twitter vendredi, dans leur dernire tentative d'annuler l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars conclu entre le milliardaire et la plateforme de mdias sociaux. L'quipe juridique de Musk a cit l'indemnit de dpart de plusieurs millions de dollars verse par Twitter  son ancien chef de la scurit devenu lanceur d'alerte Peiter Zatko (plus connu sous le nom de Mudge) comme une violation de l'accord de rachat et une raison de mettre fin  l'accord. Twitter a rpondu  l'avis de Musk en disant que la lettre est "invalide et injustifie", et que la socit n'a viol aucun des termes de l'accord d'acquisition.*

La troisime fois est la bonne. C'est peut-tre ce que les avocats d'Elon Musk ont pens en envoyant vendredi dernier la troisime notification de rsiliation  Twitter pour tenter de mettre fin  l'acquisition de l'entreprise pour 44 milliards de dollars. Dans la dernire notification dpose auprs de la SEC, l'quipe juridique du PDG de Tesla s'est oppose au versement par Twitter d'une indemnit de dpart  l'ancien responsable de la scurit de l'entreprise, Mudge, en juin, arguant que cette action violait une clause de l'accord d'acquisition. La lettre, date du 9 septembre, a t envoye au directeur juridique de Twitter, Vijaya Gadde.

L'avis envoy  Twitter mentionne que l'accord d'acquisition comportait une condition selon laquelle le rseau social ne pouvait pas verser des indemnits de dpart ou de rsiliation non ordinaires au "fournisseur de services de l'entreprise", y compris aux ex-employs. Cependant, il a t rapport la semaine dernire que Twitter a ngoci confidentiellement une indemnit de dpart d'environ 7 millions de dollars avec Mudge, qui a quitt l'entreprise en janvier 2022. Le rseau social l'avait engag en novembre 2020 pour rgler la myriade de problmes de scurit  laquelle la plateforme tait confronte.



Mudge aurait sign un accord de non-divulgation standard tout en acceptant le paiement, mais cela lui permettait de parler de l'entreprise  travers des plaintes de dnonciateurs et des audiences du Congrs. En aot, Mudge a fait les gros titres en accusant Twitter d'avoir tromp les investisseurs sur le nombre de bots sur le service, de ne pas avoir supprim les donnes des utilisateurs et d'avoir de mauvaises pratiques de scurit, entre autres choses. En rponse, Twitter a dclar qu'il avait t licenci en janvier 2022 pour "leadership inefficace et mauvaises performances" et que ses allgations contre l'entreprise peignaient un "faux rcit".

Ces plaintes accusaient galement Twitter d'adopter des matrices de mesure obscures pour supprimer le nombre de faux comptes sur la plateforme - une question centrale dans la bataille juridique qui oppose Musk et Twitter. Comme soulign plus haut, l'accord interdit  Twitter de verser des indemnits de dpart ou de licenciement hors normes. Aprs que cet incident a fait surface, Musk a envoy sa deuxime notification de licenciement  Twitter en aot, citant les rvlations de Mudge qui n'taient pas connues de lui auparavant. Selon le rapport, l'accord n'est pas particulirement trange, tant donn que Mudge tait un cadre quittant l'entreprise.

Par contre, il semble que Musk ne soit pas d'accord l'entente en Mudge et la plateforme de mdias sociaux. L'quipe juridique de Musk a galement envoy une assignation  Mudge pour obtenir une dposition et une tonne de documents de l'ex-chef de la scurit de Twitter. Le milliardaire a envoy son premier avis de licenciement le 8 juillet aprs une longue bataille concernant le nombre de robots spammeurs sur la plateforme. La question de savoir si Musk est rellement autoris  mettre fin  l'accord relve d'un tribunal du Delaware, aprs que Twitter a intent un procs  Musk en juillet pour avoir tent d'abandonner l'accord.

Au dbut du mois de septembre, la chancelire Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware a dclar que Musk pouvait utiliser les allgations de Mudge dans son procs contre Twitter, mais a rejet la demande de report du procs qui se droulera le 17 octobre. En outre, McCormick a reproch  Musk de ne pas avoir fourni les messages texte demands par Twitter. McCormick a cit des "omissions flagrantes" dans la production de documents de la partie Musk dans une ordonnance accordant partiellement la demande de Twitter pour plus de documents.

La juge reproche galement  Musk de lui faire perdre du temps, et dit qu'il n'y a pas de temps pour les  plaisanteries . McCormick a crit :  la quatrime requte de dcouverte du plaignant identifie des dficiences videntes dans la production de documents des dfendeurs. Des tiers ont produit des messages texte avec Musk que Musk lui-mme n'a pas produits, et la production de messages texte de Musk lui-mme a rvl des dficiences flagrantes.  titre d'exemple, les dfendeurs ont produit deux messages texte envoys  Musk par Robert Steel, de Parella Weinberg Partners, le 17 juin  9h57 et 10h15 .

 Le texte de 10 h 15 - qui indique "OK. Je l'ai" - implique que Musk a rpondu. En supposant que la rponse de Musk n'tait pas tlpathique, on s'attendrait  ce qu'il y ait des preuves de cette rponse dans la production de documents des dfendeurs. Mais les dfendeurs n'en ont fourni aucune  la date limite pour complter substantiellement la dcouverte de documents . McCormick a galement not que  l'approche de Musk pour rpondre aux interrogatoires a galement laiss beaucoup  dsirer .

L'quipe juridique de Musk tente d'utiliser un certain nombre d'arguments, allant du nombre de faux comptes sur le service aux approches douteuses de Twitter en matire de scurit et de protection de la vie prive, pour se dgager de l'opration d'acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars. Twitter a rpondu  la lettre de Musk le lundi 12 septembre, en disant :  comme c'tait le cas avec vos deux prtendus avis de rsiliation du 8 juillet 2022 et du 29 aot 2022, la prtendue rsiliation expose dans votre lettre du 9 septembre 2022 est invalide et illicite en vertu de l'accord. Twitter n'a viol aucune de ses dclarations ou obligations en vertu de l'accord .

Sources : Lettre de l'quipe juridique de Musk, Rponse de Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La juge McCormick reproche  Musk d'avoir retenu des messages texte citant des omissions "flagrantes", dans le cadre du procs qui l'oppose  Twitter

 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk ne pourra pas retarder l'ouverture du procs contre Twitter, selon une dcision de la juge en charge de l'affaire., il peut cependant tirer parti de la plainte du lanceur d'alerte Mudge

 ::fleche::  Un juge autorise Twitter  acclrer son procs contre Musk, pour la premire fois, les reprsentants d'Elon Musk et de Twitter se sont affronts au tribunal

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Les estimations de Twitter concernant les bots sur l'application sont raisonnablement correctes, alors qu'Elon Musk continue d'affirmer que 20 % des comptes de l'application seraient des bots*

*Cela fait maintenant un moment qu'Elon Musk veut se retirer de l'accord avec Twitter. Et son excuse est que Twitter n'a pas russi  rvler correctement le nombre estim de bots prsents sur l'application.*

Il n'a cess d'insister sur le fait que les chiffres taient beaucoup plus levs que ce que Twitter prtendait, ce qui a amen de nombreuses personnes  se demander qui avait raison et qui avait tort.

Mais selon une nouvelle tude ralise par les chercheurs de SimilarWeb, les estimations fournies par la plateforme sont raisonnablement correctes. Cependant, on ne peut jamais en juger simplement en regardant les tweets, ont-ils ajout.

Le milliardaire Elon Musk a continu  fulminer sur le fait que prs de 20 % des comptes de l'application taient des bots. Mais Twitter a fait valoir que ce n'tait pas le cas et que, pour eux, le pourcentage tait infrieur  5 %.

Maintenant que cette tude a t publie, les estimations de Twitter sont corrobores par les bots. Mais le nombre de tweets produits par ces robots peut donner l'impression qu'il s'agit d'une tout autre affaire.


Pour rappel, les bots sont le nom donn aux comptes automatiss qui contribuent  augmenter le trafic sur la plateforme. Et bien qu'il ne soit pas contrl par les utilisateurs normaux, il semble bien qu'un humain dirige le compte. Vous trouverez toutes les activits habituelles auxquelles les utilisateurs normaux prennent part, comme liker un post, retweeter des messages et mme suivre d'autres personnes sur l'application.

Ces bots modifient la mesure de l'application appele mDAU ou, mieux encore, les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens qui sont montiss. Par consquent, plus il y a de bots, moins il y a de comptes humains. Et videmment, les parties prenantes telles que les entreprises de publicit, les socits de marquage et autres entreprises souhaitent atteindre des humains et non des bots. Aprs tout, ils veulent gagner de l'argent.


Une tude rcente de Similarweb a expliqu que cette mthode n'a pas t cre pour trouver l'estimation relle des bots. Ils ont plutt cherch  savoir combien d'utilisateurs rels se trouvent sur l'application. Donc, si nous devions rsumer, les rsultats sont plus ou moins en accord avec les affirmations de Twitter.

Toutefois, avant de vous emballer, n'oubliez pas une chose. Les chercheurs ont galement dcouvert une petite vrit lie aux affirmations d'Elon Musk. Environ 20  30% du contenu produit en Amrique sur cette application est produit par des bots. De mme, l'tude a rvl qu'environ 19 % des utilisateurs humains de l'application produisaient du contenu quotidiennement.


Certaines conclusions refusent de qualifier tous les bots de mauvais, mais les chercheurs affirment que certains sont plus nuisibles que d'autres et qu'ils les considrent comme des menaces majeures. Le problme rside dans ceux qui donnent l'impression que leurs interactions sont effectues par des humains.

Ils le font lorsqu'ils souhaitent susciter des sentiments sur des sujets discutables ou controverss, comme la politique ou une cause spcifique. Et bien que Twitter affirme faire tout ce qui est en son pouvoir pour les empcher de progresser, les recherches montrent que le dfi est de taille. 


Source : Similarweb

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous cette tude pertinente ?
 ::fleche::  Qui a raison, selon vous ? Twitter ou Elon Musk ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pour dterminer le pourcentage de bots sur Twitter, Elon Musk a utilis un outil qui a dj qualifi son propre compte de bot, selon des affirmations de Twitter auprs du tribunal

 ::fleche::  Le procureur gnral du Texas ouvre une enqute sur les bots de Twitter, Twitter a jusqu'au 27 juin pour rpondre  la demande du procureur gnral Paxton

 ::fleche::  Twitter doit fournir  Musk les donnes d'un seul contrleur compte bot : son ancien chef de produit, le juge donne raison  Twitter sur les 21 autres noms exigs par Musk

 ::fleche::  Twitter : un lanceur d'alertes affirme que Musk avait raison au sujet des bots, la FTC examine le rapport

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Vraiment ces milliardaires...


Mon petit doigts me dit qu'Elon a voulu trop jou au malin cette fois-ci et qu'il va perdre le procs ...

Il va tre bien quand il va tre oblig de lcher 40 000 000 000 de dollars dans le site internet le plus cancrigne de cette plante ou les racistes anti blancs, les wokes, ... en ont fait leurs royaumes et qu'il ne pourra rien en faire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les actionnaires de Twitter approuvent l'accord de rachat de 44 milliards de dollars d'Elon Musk,*
*quelques semaines avant le dbut du procs sur la tentative de Musk d'chapper  ses obligations  * 

*Les actionnaires de Twitter ont vot pour approuver l'achat de la socit par Elon Musk, quelques semaines avant un procs sur la tentative de Musk de se retirer de l'accord de fusion. Bien qu'un dcompte des voix spcifique n'ait pas encore t communiqu, plusieurs reportages ont dclar que les investisseurs avaient soutenu la recommandation du conseil d'administration de Twitter d'approuver l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars que Musk avait accept en avril avant de changer d'avis.

 Une majorit d'actionnaires de Twitter ont vot en faveur de l'acceptation de l'offre de 54,20*$ par action de Musk pour acqurir la socit de rseautage social, selon un dcompte prliminaire des voix lu mardi , note par exemple Bloomberg.*

Twitter a fix au 13 septembre la date  laquelle ses actionnaires voteront sur le rachat imminent de la socit par le PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk. La socit a dclar dans un dossier rglementaire qu'elle recommandait aux actionnaires de voter pour que l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars soit conclu.




> Aux actionnaires de Twitter, Inc. :
> 
> Vous tes cordialement invit  assister  une assemble spciale des actionnaires (que nous appelons, avec tout ajournement, report ou autre retard de celle-ci, l' assemble spciale ) de Twitter, Inc. (que nous appelons  Twitter ) . La runion extraordinaire aura lieu le 13 septembre 2022  10 h 00, heure du Pacifique. Vous pouvez assister  l'assemble spciale via une webdiffusion interactive en direct  l'adresse http://www.virtualshareholdermeeting.com/TWTR2022SM. Vous pourrez couter l'assemble spciale en direct et voter en ligne. Nous pensons qu'une runion virtuelle offre un accs largi, une communication amliore et des conomies de cots pour nos actionnaires et Twitter.
> 
> Lors de l'assemble extraordinaire, il vous sera demand d'examiner et de voter sur une proposition d'adoption de l'accord et du plan de fusion (tel qu'il peut tre modifi de temps  autre), dat du 25 avril 2022 (que nous appelons  accord de fusion ), entre X Holdings I, Inc. (que nous appelons  Parent ), X Holdings II, Inc., une filiale en proprit exclusive de Parent (que nous appelons  Acquisition Sub ), Twitter , et, uniquement pour les besoins de certaines dispositions de l'accord de fusion, Elon R. Musk. Parent appartient entirement  M. Musk. Nous appelons la fusion d'Acquisition Sub avec et dans Twitter la  fusion .
> 
> Lors de l'assemble spciale, il vous sera galement demand d'examiner et de voter sur une proposition visant  approuver, sur une base consultative non contraignante, la rmunration qui sera ou pourrait tre due par Twitter  ses dirigeants nomms dans le cadre de la fusion ; et une proposition d'ajournement de l'assemble spciale, de temps  autre,  une date ou des dates ultrieures, si ncessaire ou appropri, pour solliciter des procurations supplmentaires s'il n'y a pas suffisamment de votes pour adopter l'accord de fusion au moment de l'assemble spciale.
> 
> Si la fusion est ralise, vous aurez le droit de recevoir 54,20 $ en cash, sans intrt et sous rserve de toute retenue d'impt applicable, pour chaque action de nos actions ordinaires que vous dtenez (sauf si vous avez correctement exerc vos droits d'valuation). Ce montant constitue une prime d'environ 38 % par rapport au cours de clture de nos actions ordinaires le 1er avril 2022, qui tait le dernier jour de bourse complet avant que M. Musk ne divulgue sa participation d'environ 9 % dans Twitter.
> ...


Le vote des actionnaires tait la dernire approbation dont Twitter avait besoin pour finaliser l'accord de rachat avec Musk, mais la plus grande question est de savoir ce qui se passera lors du prochain procs  la Delaware Court of Chancery. Twitter a poursuivi Musk pour le forcer  conclure l'accord, et un procs devrait commencer le 17 octobre.

Musk dtient environ 9,2% des actions de Twitter et n'tait pas cens voter  tant donn qu'il a allgu que Twitter avait viol l'accord de fusion , a not le Wall Street Journal.  L'accord exige que Musk vote en faveur de l'accord, bien que son soutien ne soit pas crucial si suffisamment d'autres investisseurs soutiennent l'accord .

L'action Twitter a augment de 0,7% aujourd'hui malgr une forte baisse du march global. Twitter tait  41,70 $  la clture et les actionnaires recevraient 54,20 $ par action si Musk devait finaliser l'achat.

 L'assemble des actionnaires d'aujourd'hui a dur 7 minutes, avec des sondages ouverts pendant environ 3 minutes , indique Bloomberg.  Les actionnaires pourraient galement soumettre des votes plusieurs semaines avant l'assemble . Les reportages avant la finalisation de cette runion ont indiqu qu'il y avait dj suffisamment de votes pour approuver la fusion.


*Elon Musk ne pourra pas retarder l'ouverture du procs*

La chancelire Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware a rejet la demande d'Elon Musk de retarder son procs avec Twitter. Cela dit, l'quipe juridique du milliardaire a t autorise  inclure dans son dossier les allgations de l'ancien responsable de la scurit et lanceur d'alerte de l'entreprise, Peiter "Mudge" Zatko.

Le magnat de Tesla est revenu sur sa promesse de reprendre l'entreprise dans le cadre d'un accord entirement en cash, accusant Twitter de ne pas divulguer le nombre rel de faux comptes de robots comme raison principale de l'chec des ngociations. Twitter, quant  lui, veut qu'il finalise l'acquisition comme promis ou paye des frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars et le trane en justice dans le Delaware, aux tats-Unis, pour obtenir ce qu'il veut.

Les comptes "bots" sont des comptes qui ne sont pas grs par des personnes relles. En raison de leur caractre automatique, ces comptes peuvent mettre  mal la valeur financire du rseau social. En effet, celle-ci se calcule principalement par le nombre d'abonns "montisables", c'est--dire qui sont susceptibles de visualiser de la publicit. Les faux comptes sont devenus un point central dans l'affaire qui oppose le rseau social  Musk. Affirmant que Twitter aurait menti sur le nombre rel de ces faux comptes, Musk en a fait l'lment principal pour justifier son choix de ne finalement pas acheter le rseau social.

Musk a tent de repousser la procdure  deux reprises maintenant. Premirement, il a fait valoir que son quipe juridique avait besoin de plus de temps pour prparer son dossier contre Twitter.

Puis, aprs que Zatko a affirm dans une plainte de lanceur d'alerte que, entre autres, l'entreprise n'avait pas russi  scuriser les donnes prives des utilisateurs, Musk a demand de reporter  nouveau le procs pour donner  ses avocats plus de temps pour passer au peigne fin les allgations  utiliser comme justification pour mettre fin  l'accord de reprise.

*Plus de textes de Musk rendus publics*

Musk a perdu certaines dcisions cls dans la phase prliminaire. Sa tentative de retarder le procs jusqu'en fvrier 2023 a t rejete en juillet. La semaine dernire, la juge Kathaleen McCormick a rejet la nouvelle requte de Musk pour un dlai de quatre semaines, crivant dans sa dcision que  mme un dlai de quatre semaines risquerait de nuire davantage  Twitter pour tre justifi .

McCormick a galement critiqu la semaine dernire Musk pour ne pas avoir fourni les documents demands par Twitter, crivant que  la propre production de SMS de Musk a rvl des lacunes flagrantes . Elle a ordonn  Musk de produire plus de documents, notant que Twitter  a port l'essentiel du fardeau de la dcouverte  tandis que  les accuss avaient moins  faire mais n'avaient toujours pas rempli leurs obligations .

Un dossier Twitter rendu public plus tt cette semaine a dclar que les lacunes dans la production de SMS par Musk  sont notables, car elles correspondent prcisment  la priode o Musk a apparemment dvelopp les remords de l'acheteur et mis en uvre son stratagme pour chapper  l'accord de fusion .

Il est clair que la production du document de Musk  tait incomplte, car d'autres parties ont produit des messages vers et depuis Musk pendant cette priode que Musk aurait d produire , a crit Twitter. Cela inclut des textes entre Musk et le responsable mondial de la banque d'investissement technologique de Morgan Stanley, Michael Grimes, qui ont t produits par Morgan Stanley.

Ces messages montrent que le 8 mai, Musk a crit  Grimes qu'il envisageait de sortir de l'accord de fusion en raison de la possibilit d'une  troisime guerre mondiale . Environ une demi-heure plus tard, selon le nouveau dossier public de Twitter, Musk a crit  Grimes :  Un lment de diligence raisonnable extrmement fondamental consiste  comprendre exactement comment Twitter confirme que 95 % de leurs utilisateurs actifs quotidiens sont  la fois de vraies personnes et non compts deux fois .

 Si ce nombre est plus proche de 50% ou moins, ce que je suppose sur la base de mon flux, alors ils ont fondamentalement dform la valeur de Twitter pour les annonceurs et les investisseurs , a crit Musk  Grimes.  Pour tre trs clair, cet accord sera tenu s'il passe la diligence raisonnable, mais videmment pas s'il y a d'normes problmes bants .

Le dossier de Twitter indique que ces messages sont arrivs des semaines aprs que Musk  a expressment renonc  toute diligence avant de signer et d'accepter une fusion sans diligence .

Sources : dossier Twitter (au format PDF), Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  La dcision des actionnaires vous semble-t-elle surprenante ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Une pression supplmentaire pour Elon Musk ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Rolllmops

J'ai du mal  concevoir comment l'on peut souhaiter se retrouver avec cette ordure de Musk  la tte de l'administration de l'entreprise. La seule explication que je vois est qu'ils espre une grosse monte de l'action au moment du rachat effectif pour immdiatement vendre et quitter le navire.

----------


## robertledoux

> La seule explication que je vois est qu'ils espre une grosse monte de l'action au moment du rachat effectif pour immdiatement vendre et quitter le navire.


Je pense que c'est exactement pour a qu'ils sont tous OK pour vendre  Musk.

----------


## micka132

> cette ordure de Musk


Fantasque, trange, gourou ok pourquoi pas, mais pourquoi ordure?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Fantasque, trange, gourou ok pourquoi pas, mais pourquoi ordure?


Je trouve que le dlit d'initi qu'il a fait avec le dogecoin qui a ruin, non pas des banques ou des traders amoraux, mais bien ses fans geeks et pas spcialement riches  suffit  pour le faire  rentrer directement assez haut dans le classement  des ordures qui n'ont bless/tu personne.

Par contre, le fait de constamment qualifier son logiciel en bta test de "FULL SELF DRIVING" alors que la partie rellement SELF DRIVING est trs trs loin d'tre "FULL", malgr les diffrents accidents mortels lis  son FSD, le fait rentrer galement dans le classement des ordures qui elles, ont bless/tu des gens.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Comment des milliers d'employs de Twitter peuvent-ils prtendument accder aux informations des utilisateurs*
*le lanceur d'alerte Mudge affirme que Twitter a de grandes lacunes en matire de scurit*

*Lors d'une audience devant le Congrs amricain mardi, les snateurs ont appris que la protection des donnes sensibles des utilisateurs par Twitter est tellement laxiste que toute personne possdant un compte a des raisons de craindre pour la scurit de ses informations. Peiter Zatko, ancien chef de la scurit de Twitter, devenu lanceur d'alerte, a donn de nouveaux dtails sur son allgation antrieure selon laquelle environ 50 % des 7 000 employs de Twitter pourraient potentiellement accder aux informations personnelles de n'importe quel utilisateur, y compris leur adresse, leur numro de tlphone et mme leur emplacement physique actuel.*

En aot, Peiter Zatko, plus connu sous le nom de Mudge, a fait les gros titres en accusant Twitter d'avoir tromp les investisseurs sur le nombre de bots sur le service, de ne pas avoir supprim les donnes des utilisateurs et d'avoir de mauvaises pratiques de scurit, entre autres choses. En rponse, Twitter a dclar qu'il avait t licenci en janvier 2022 pour "leadership inefficace et mauvaises performances" et que ses allgations contre l'entreprise peignaient un "faux rcit". Zatko a t assign  tmoigner devant le Congrs amricain. Et mardi, il a fait de nouvelles dclarations accablantes sur la politique de scurit de l'entreprise.

Twitter a mis en place des politiques contre l'accs abusif des employs aux donnes, mais Zatko affirme qu'il n'y a pas assez de moyens techniques pour les empcher de le faire. Si c'est vrai, cela pose un srieux problme de scurit pour les plus de  400 millions d'utilisateurs de Twitter, parmi lesquels des dirigeants mondiaux, des journalistes et des militants trs en vue.  Je suis ici aujourd'hui parce que la direction de Twitter induit en erreur le public, les lgislateurs, les rgulateurs et mme son propre conseil d'administration , a dclar Zatko, qui a dirig le dpartement de scurit de Twitter de novembre 2020  janvier 2022.





 Les dfaillances de l'entreprise en matire de cyberscurit la rendent vulnrable  l'exploitation, causant un prjudice rel  des personnes relles. Il n'est pas exagr de dire que des employs de l'entreprise pourraient s'emparer des comptes de tous les snateurs prsents dans cette salle , a-t-il dclar. Pirate informatique de renom et ancien employ du ministre de la Dfense, Zatko a dclar que les lacunes de Twitter en matire de cyberscurit "seraient une mine d'or" pour les gouvernements trangers ou les agences de renseignement, transformant les lacunes de l'entreprise en un risque pour la scurit nationale.

Zatko a dclar que lorsqu'il a rejoint Twitter  la fin de 2020, l'entreprise avait "plus d'une dcennie de retard sur les normes de scurit de l'industrie". De plus, il a rpondu par l'affirmative lorsque le snateur John Kennedy (R-La) lui a demand s'il est vrai que "tous les ingnieurs et la moiti des employs de Twitter" ont accs aux comptes des gens. Dans de nombreuses entreprises technologiques, les ingnieurs travaillent dans un environnement de test, o il n'y a pas des donnes relles sur les utilisateurs et o les ingnieurs sont libres d'exprimenter de nouvelles fonctionnalits et de nouveaux changements.

Mais Zatko a expliqu que chez Twitter, l'entreprise permet  tous ses ingnieurs d'accder  son "environnement de production", c'est--dire au produit rel, ce qui leur donne accs aux donnes relles des utilisateurs.  C'est une bizarrerie ; c'est une exception  la norme , a dclar Zatko. Il a galement ajout qu'il avait vu des messages sur des forums clandestins proposant de vendre "l'accs  des comptes, de supprimer des comptes, de dbanaliser des comptes, bien qu'il ne sache pas s'ils sont authentiques".  Les accusations sont troublantes , a dclar le prsident du Comit judiciaire Dick Durbin (D-Ill.).

 L'essentiel est ceci : Twitter est une plateforme extrmement puissante qui ne peut pas se permettre d'avoir des failles de scurit bantes , a ajout Durbin dans une dclaration liminaire. En aot, Twitter a dmenti les affirmations de Zatko, affirmant qu'elles sont "truffes d'incohrences et d'inexactitudes". Mais les pratiques de scurit de l'entreprise font l'objet d'un examen minutieux depuis juillet 2020, lorsqu'une cyberattaque a permis  des pirates d'envoyer de faux tweets faisant la promotion d'une escroquerie au bitcoin  partir des comptes clbres tels que celui de l'ancien prsident Barack Obama et le rappeur Kanye West.

Jack Dorsey, alors PDG de Twitter, a embauch Zatko quelques mois aprs l'incident, pour un bref mandat qui s'est termin par le licenciement de Zatko au dbut de l'anne.  En termes simples, les divulgations du lanceur d'alertes dressent le portrait inquitant d'une entreprise qui se concentre uniquement sur les profits  tout prix, y compris au dtriment de la sret et de la scurit de ses utilisateurs , a dclar Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) dans son discours d'ouverture. Parlant de l'actuel PDG de Twitter, Grassley a ajout :  si ces allgations sont vraies, je ne vois pas comment Agrawal peut conserver son poste chez Twitter .

L'audition de mardi marque un renforcement de la pression exerce par le Congrs sur les entreprises pour qu'elles assument davantage de responsabilits en matire de failles de scurit. La question est particulirement urgente  l'approche des lections de mi-mandat, car les plateformes de mdias sociaux sont  nouveau mises  l'preuve pour combattre le type de dsinformation qui s'est largement rpandu pendant la comptition prsidentielle de 2020. Selon Durbin, les proccupations des lgislateurs concernant Twitter et d'autres plateformes de mdias sociaux vont bien au-del des failles de scurit allgues par Zatko.

La question de l'accs des employs aux donnes des utilisateurs n'est qu'un exemple parmi d'autres dans le portrait que fait Zatko d'une entreprise qui, selon ses dires, "court d'un feu  l'autre" plutt que de s'attaquer aux vulnrabilits techniques de longue date qui exposent ses utilisateurs  des risques.  C'est une culture dans laquelle ils n'tablissent pas de priorits. Ils ne sont capables de se concentrer que sur une crise  la fois. Et cette crise n'est pas termine. Elle est simplement remplace par une autre crise , a dclar Zatko. La crise la plus imminente de Twitter  l'heure actuelle est l'incertitude quant  savoir qui finira par possder l'entreprise.

En avril, Elon Musk a propos de racheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, avant de se rtracter peu aprs. Il a affirm que les dirigeants de Twitter n'avaient pas rpondu  ses demandes d'informations sur les robots spammeurs et d'autres problmes lis  la plateforme, ce qui, selon lui, rend son offre d'achat obsolte. Twitter a poursuivi Musk en justice pour tenter de le forcer  conclure l'accord. Les affirmations de Zatko pourraient permettre  Musk de se dgager de l'accord avec Twitter, en tayant son affirmation selon laquelle l'entreprise n'a pas divulgu toute l'tendue de ses problmes.

Musk a cit Zatko  comparatre dans le cadre de sa dfense juridique contre Twitter. Zatko a affirm, dans une plainte dpose par le Washington Post et CNN, que les dirigeants de Twitter avaient menti au sujet des vulnrabilits informatiques et de la scurit des donnes. Il a galement affirm que Twitter ne supprime pas toujours les donnes des comptes dsactivs et qu'il n'a pas russi  dbarrasser la plateforme des comptes robots automatiss connus pour diffuser de la propagande. Zatko a dclar en outre que le gouvernement indien a fait pression sur Twitter pour qu'il engage au moins un agent du gouvernement du pays.

 L'exemple de l'Inde montre qu'il existe un risque plus important que des gouvernements trangers ou des agences d'espionnage trouvent le moyen d'implanter des employs sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux, tant donn le manque de garanties internes de Twitter. Si une telle entit devait placer quelqu'un chez Twitter, comme nous savons que cela s'est produit, il serait trs difficile pour Twitter de le trouver. Ils seraient probablement en mesure de rester l pendant une longue priode et d'obtenir une quantit importante d'informations  fournir  l'arrire , a dclar Zatko mardi.

Par ailleurs, Zatko a dclar que Twitter avait commis de multiples violations d'un dcret de consentement en matire de confidentialit et de scurit conclu en 2011 avec la Federal Trade Commission (FTC). Il a ajout que les grandes entreprises technologiques ont beaucoup moins peur de la FTC et des autres rgulateurs amricains que des agences de rgulation en Europe, qui ont le pouvoir lgal d'imposer des amendes svres et rptes pour les violations de la vie prive.  La FTC est un peu dpasse. Elle laisse les entreprises noter elles-mmes leurs devoirs , a-t-il dclar.

L'audition de mardi fait suite  une panne du centre de donnes de Twitter  Sacramento, en Californie, caus par une chaleur extrme la semaine dernire, qui aurait plac la plateforme de mdias sociaux dans un "tat non redondant". Le manque de centres de donnes redondants ou de sauvegarde supplmentaire tait une autre proccupation souleve par Zatko dans sa plainte. Que le Congrs prenne ou non des mesures supplmentaires, les problmes de Twitter continueront de se poser dans le cadre du procs opposant Twitter  Elon Musk, qui doit commencer le mois prochain devant la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware.

L'audition est galement intervenue un jour avant une autre trs attendue, toujours en rapport avec Twitter. Des responsables actuels et anciens de Twitter sont attendus devant la commission snatoriale de la scurit intrieure et des affaires gouvernementales dans le cadre d'une audition distincte sur "l'impact des mdias sociaux sur la scurit intrieure". Le responsable des produits grand public de Twitter, Jay Sullivan, sera prsent aux cts des responsables des produits de Meta, YouTube et TikTok.

Source : Audience du Congrs

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dclarations de Peiter Zatko sur la scurit chez Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces informations pourraient faire pencher la balance du ct de Musk lors du procs ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter : un lanceur d'alertes affirme que Musk avait raison au sujet des bots, la FTC examine le rapport

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk envoie une nouvelle notification pour tenter de mettre fin  l'accord sur Twitter, mais la plateforme de mdias sociaux a rejet la proposition des avocats de Musk

 ::fleche::  Twitter a accept de payer environ 7 millions de dollars  son ancien responsable de scurit devenu lanceur d'alerte, dont les allgations feront partie du dossier d'Elon Musk contre la socit

 ::fleche::  Les estimations de Twitter concernant les bots sur l'application sont raisonnablement correctes, alors qu'Elon Musk continue d'affirmer que 20 % des comptes de l'application seraient des bots

----------


## totozor

> Peiter Zatko, ancien chef de la scurit de Twitter, devenu lanceur d'alerte, a donn de nouveaux dtails sur son allgation antrieure selon laquelle environ 50 % des 7 000 employs de Twitter pourraient potentiellement accder aux informations personnelles de n'importe quel utilisateur, y compris leur adresse, leur numro de tlphone et mme leur emplacement physique actuel


Si c'est bien le cas 3500 personnes sont capables d'estimer relativement prcisment le nombre de bots (qui n'ont pas ou partagent leurs numro de tlphone et emplacement physique) sur Twitter, ce qui permettrait de clore un dbat qui a dj fait couler trop d'encre  ::mouarf::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Comment des milliers d'employs de Twitter peuvent-ils prtendument accder aux informations des utilisateurs . Le lanceur d'alerte Mudge affirme que Twitter a de grandes lacunes en matire de scurit .
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Comme dans toutes entreprises de la tech ...ou entreprise tout court. Un grand nombre d'employs ont accs  la bdd client / produit / service / fournisseur ... rien de choquant jusqu' la . Le plus choquant c'est quand la politique de qui accde  quoi laisse  dsirer ! On dirait que c'est le cas chez Twitter ^^




> Que pensez-vous des dclarations de Peiter Zatko sur la scurit chez Twitter ?


Twitter a donc une politique de droit d'accs qui laisse  dsirer !




> Pensez-vous que ces informations pourraient faire pencher la balance du ct de Musk lors du procs ?


Un manque dans la politique de scurit ... pourrait , comme une norme incendie non respecte faire capoter un rachat. 

Demain si je veux acheter un "truc" et que je constate des vices , je suis en droit de porter l'affaire en justice pour duperie / tromperie ^^ Et la malhonntet du vendeur est punissable.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Musk prtend qu'il y a eu "conspiration entre les dirigeants de Twitter" pour tromper le public,* 
*sa contre-plainte fait tat de "nombreuses raisons indpendantes suffisantes" pour rompre l'accord*

*Le milliardaire Elon Musk a accus Twitter de fraude en dissimulant de srieuses failles dans la scurit des donnes de la socit de mdias sociaux, ce qui, selon l'entrepreneur, devrait lui permettre de mettre fin  son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour la socit, selon un document judiciaire dpos jeudi.*


Elon Musk a dpos une contre-plainte modifie contre Twitter, affirmant que les allgations de l'ancien chef de la scurit de Twitter, Peiter "Mudge" Zatko, donnent  Musk de nouvelles bases juridiques pour tuer l'accord de fusion.  Il va sans dire que les dernires rvlations montrent clairement que les parties Musk ont le droit de se retirer de l'accord de fusion pour de nombreuses raisons indpendantes et suffisantes. En bref, les parties Musk et les nombreux autres investisseurs de Twitter se sont vu vendre une socit diffrente du Twitter qui existe rellement - une socit qui avait plus de valeur, plus populaire, plus sre et plus conforme  la lgislation en vigueur , affirme la contre-attaque modifie.

La contre-attaque modifie a t dpose sous scells la semaine dernire et une version publique a t publie jeudi. La juge Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware a accd  la demande de Musk de modifier la contre-poursuite, mais a rejet sa tentative de retarder le procs d'au moins quatre semaines, de sorte que le procs doit toujours commencer le 17 octobre.

La contre-attaque initiale de Musk portait principalement sur son affirmation non prouve selon laquelle Twitter aurait menti au sujet des donnes relatives au spam dans sa dclaration publique selon laquelle moins de 5 % de ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) sont des spams ou des faux. Dans sa contre-attaque modifie, Musk affirme que les fausses dclarations concernant les mDAU  n'taient qu'un lment d'une conspiration plus large entre les dirigeants de Twitter visant  tromper le public, ses investisseurs et le gouvernement sur le dysfonctionnement au cur de l'entreprise . 

*Musk tente de prouver un "effet ngatif important"*

Musk tente de prouver que Twitter est raisonnablement susceptible de subir un effet ngatif important qui lui donnerait une raison de se retirer de l'accord de fusion de 44 milliards de dollars. Twitter a prcdemment ni que les allgations de Zatko donnent  Musk une raison suffisante pour se retirer de l'accord, dans un document qui s'opposait  la motion de Musk visant  modifier sa contre-attaque.  La nouvelle thorie de Musk est aussi peu valable que les prcdentes. Pour chapper  son obligation de conclure, Musk doit prouver que l'une des dclarations de Twitter n'a pas t respecte et que cela a eu un effet ngatif important. Musk ne peut mme pas plaider cela de manire adquate, et encore moins le prouver , a crit Twitter.

La contre-attaque modifie de Musk a appel la plainte de dnonciation de Zatko, qui a t soumise au Congrs et aux agences fdrales,  l'une des plaintes de dnonciation les plus importantes de l'histoire rcente .  Selon la plainte de Zatko, Twitter souffre de graves vulnrabilits en matire de scurit de l'information, dpend de manire critique d'algorithmes qui enfreignent les droits de proprit intellectuelle, et fait fi d'un dcret de consentement de la FTC de 2011, ainsi que d'autres rglementations en matire de confidentialit et de cyberscurit , indique la contre-plainte de Musk.

Musk a galement affirm que les pisodes relatifs au mDAU et  la scurit  rvlent les efforts considrables et illgaux que Twitter est prt  faire pour viter de divulguer au public le vritable tat de l'entreprise,  savoir ses indicateurs financiers "cls", son infrastructure de scurit, ses atteintes  la proprit intellectuelle et sa conformit juridique .

*Dfaillances de scurit prsumes*

Musk a affirm qu'il est probable qu'il y ait un effet ngatif important du fait de la non-conformit prsume de Twitter avec un rglement de 2011 avec la Federal Trade Commission, qui couvrait les dfaillances de scurit permettant aux pirates d'obtenir un contrle administratif non autoris de Twitter.  Une non-conformit similaire a rcemment valu  Twitter de payer une amende de 150 millions de dollars. Une nouvelle non-conformit entranerait certainement une pnalit plus importante. En effet, Facebook a d payer une pnalit de 5 milliards de dollars  la FTC en 2019 pour avoir chou  protger correctement les donnes prives des utilisateurs , crit Musk.

Sur la base des allgations de Zatko, Musk a affirm que la FTC est  susceptible de poursuivre  de nouvelles amendes et des mesures injonctives et que les pnalits  sont susceptibles de perturber suffisamment l'activit de Twitter pour constituer un effet ngatif important . Musk a galement affirm que Twitter tait susceptible de subir de nouvelles violations de donnes parce qu'elle  a permis  50 % des employs  temps plein de Twitter d'accder  des systmes sensibles - un chiffre qui laisse prsager des violations de scurit dans une entreprise comptant plus de 7 000 employs .

Twitter a dmenti les affirmations de Musk, en crivant :  L'amendement propos par les dfendeurs ne comprend pas d'allgations factuelles bien plaides montrant une violation des dclarations de conformit lgale. Les dfendeurs ne contestent pas que Twitter s'est conform  l'audit bisannuel et  l'exigence de certification du programme de scurit imposs par l'ordonnance de consentement. Ils n'allguent pas non plus de faits suggrant un ventuel effet dfavorable important. Ils affirment seulement la conclusion que diverses violations de donnes d'utilisateurs, y compris "une violation de donnes... en juillet 2022" ont rsult de la prtendue non-conformit de Twitter .

*Allgation de proprit intellectuelle de Musk*

Au sujet de la violation prsume de la proprit intellectuelle par Twitter, Elon Musk a crit :  Si le code central de Twitter porte atteinte  la proprit intellectuelle de tiers, ces derniers peuvent intenter une action contre Twitter, qui pourrait soit interdire  Twitter d'utiliser cette proprit intellectuelle, soit fermer la plate-forme de Twitter, soit demander d'normes dommages et intrts. Ces types de risques sont sans aucun doute importants, car ils compromettent la viabilit de Twitter en tant qu'entreprise en activit .

Dans sa plainte, Zatko affirme que dans les jours qui ont prcd son licenciement en janvier 2022, il a  appris que Twitter n'avait jamais acquis les droits lgaux appropris sur le matriel de formation utilis pour construire les principaux modles d'apprentissage automatique de Twitter , tels que ceux  qui font fonctionner les produits les plus fondamentaux de l'entreprise, comme les Tweets  montrer  chaque utilisateur . Zatko a affirm que  les dirigeants de Twitter avaient t informs de cette lacune flagrante  plusieurs reprises au cours des dernires annes, mais ils n'ont jamais pris de mesures correctives .

En ce qui concerne les allgations de proprit intellectuelle, Twitter a crit que  Zatko n'a jamais eu la moindre responsabilit en matire de proprit intellectuelle chez Twitter, et sa plainte ne contient aucune allgation contraire. Tout ce que Zatko allgue, c'est que,  dans les jours prcdant son licenciement, il a appris que Twitter n'avait jamais acquis les droits lgaux appropris sur les matriels de formation utiliss pour construire.... ses modles cls d'apprentissage automatique .

Twitter a galement dcrit Zatko comme  un employ mcontent, licenci, dont le rcit changeant a volu pour soutenir la vision tout aussi flexible des faits de Musk . Twitter a galement dclar qu'il ne fait pas face  des poursuites judiciaires concernant les revendications de proprit intellectuelle faites par Zatko.  Les dfendeurs allguent que Twitter opre depuis sa cration sans droits de proprit intellectuelle sur les supports de formation  l'apprentissage automatique. Le fait que les dfendeurs n'allguent pas que Twitter a encouru une quelconque responsabilit confirme que toute violation imaginaire de la dclaration ne pourrait pas avoir d'effet ngatif important , crit Twitter.

Source : document de justice

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les actionnaires de Twitter approuvent l'accord de rachat de 44 milliards de dollars d'Elon Musk, quelques semaines avant le dbut du procs sur la tentative de Musk d'chapper  ses obligations

 ::fleche::  Twitter : un lanceur d'alertes affirme que Musk avait raison au sujet des bots, la FTC examine le rapport

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk envoie une nouvelle notification pour tenter de mettre fin  l'accord sur Twitter, mais la plate-forme de mdias sociaux a rejet la proposition des avocats de Musk

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Twitter affirme que les experts en mgadonnes d'Elon Musk n'ont pas confirm les allgations sur les faux comptes*
*et demande au tribunal de sanctionner Musk pour manque de transparence*

*Twitter a dclar que les propres spcialistes en mgadonnes d'Elon Musk ne soutenaient pas son affirmation selon laquelle le nombre de faux comptes sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux est "largement plus lev" que les estimations de l'entreprise. Un avocat de Twitter a dclar  un juge du Delaware que des documents obtenus auprs de deux spcialistes en mgadonnes employs par Musk montrent qu'ils ont estim dbut juillet le nombre de faux comptes sur la plateforme  5,3 % et 11 %. Ce chiffre est relativement plus faible que le chiffre de 20 % avanc par Musk lorsqu'il a dcid de mettre fin  l'accord de rachat.*

Alors que les parties se prparent  aller au procs en octobre, Musk pourrait avoir du mal  se retirer de l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars visant  racheter Twitter. Le PDG de Tesla et de SpaceX a fait valoir que Twitter a tromp les rgulateurs et les investisseurs sur le nombre rel de faux comptes et de comptes de spam sur la plateforme. Musk estime que ce chiffre dpasse de loin le chiffre de 5 % cit par l'entreprise depuis des annes. Mais au cours d'une audience de trois heures devant un tribunal du Delaware mardi, les avocats de Twitter ont dclar que Musk n'est toujours pas parvenu  prouver les allgations sur le nombre de faux bots sur Twitter.

Ils ont dclar que les documents qu'ils avaient reus au cours de la procdure de divulgation montraient que deux consultants diffrents engags par Musk, Cyabra et CounterAction, avaient produit des estimations de la quantit de comptes de spam sur Twitter de 11 % et 5 %, respectivement - des chiffres largement conformes aux estimations publiques de Twitter.  Aucune de ces analyses, pour autant que nous puissions le dire, n'a soutenu  distance ce que Musk a dit  Twitter et au monde entier dans la lettre de licenciement , a dclar Bradley Wilson, un des avocats de l'entreprise de mdias sociaux. Mais les avocats de Twitter vont encore plus loin.



Selon leurs dclarations, les rapports ont t remis  Musk un jour avant qu'il annonce son intention de mettre fin  l'accord de rachat. Twitter a galement critiqu les mthodologies des deux experts en mgadonnes engags par Musk, malgr leurs rsultats apparemment favorables. Twitter a demand au tribunal d'obliger Musk  partager davantage d'informations sur le travail d'autres consultants qu'il a engags. La socit a dclar que si Musk avait partag certains dtails produits par ses consultants, il s'tait galement engag dans un "modle de retard et d'obstruction" au cours des deux derniers mois, ce que les avocats de Musk ont ni.

Mardi, un avis du tribunal a indiqu que la dposition de Musk tait reporte de cette semaine aux 6 et 7 octobre. La dposition de Musk devrait tre un lment cl du litige. Lors de ses prcdents tmoignages, il s'est montr combatif sous serment. Brian Quinn, professeur  la Boston College Law School, a dclar que le calendrier des dpositions est important et que Twitter ferait mieux de retarder l'interview de Musk jusqu' ce qu'il ait obtenu ses communications.  Vous allez retarder vos meilleurs tmoins pour la fin, autant que possible, de sorte que vous ayez toute la dcouverte , a dclar Quinn.

Par ailleurs, Twitter a accus l'quipe de Musk de ne pas avoir remis les discussions pertinentes que le PDG avait eues sur Signal et ni que Musk utilisait l'application de messagerie chiffre, citant la preuve d'un change avec l'investisseur Marc Andreessen en avril, dans lequel les messages ont t automatiquement supprims aprs un certain temps. L'change n'a t rvl qu'aprs qu'Andreessen en a envoy une capture d'cran  d'autres personnes par courrier lectronique. Twitter a galement dclar que l'quipe de Musk avait omis de transmettre des messages texte entre Musk et James Gorman, directeur gnral de Morgan Stanley.

L'quipe de Musk aurait galement manqu de remettre les messages avec Larry Ellison d'Oracle. Mais les avocats de Musk ont ni qu'il avait intentionnellement retenu des communications, arguant que "des erreurs mineures peuvent se produire dans le cadre d'un litige acclr". De son ct, Twitter a demand au tribunal d'imposer des sanctions  Musk pour ce qu'il a dcrit comme "sa mauvaise conduite pour ne pas avoir produit les messages". Il s'agit notamment d'une conclusion de "dduction dfavorable" qui permettrait au tribunal de supposer que Musk a dissimul des dtails qui mineraient son argument juridique.

La chancelire Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware n'a pas statu immdiatement, dclarant qu'elle prendrait l'affaire en dlibr. Le procs de cinq jours doit commencer le 17 octobre. Elle avait dclar prcdemment que Musk pouvait utiliser sur les allgations du lanceur d'alerte de Twitter Peiter Zatko dans le cadre du procs. L'quipe de Musk a cit Zatko  comparatre dans le cadre de sa dfense juridique contre Twitter. Zatko a affirm, dans une plainte dpose par le Washington Post et CNN, que les dirigeants de Twitter avaient menti au sujet des vulnrabilits informatiques et de la scurit des donnes.

Lors de son audition devant le Snat amricain plus tt ce mois, Zatko a dclar que Twitter ne supprime pas toujours les donnes des comptes dsactivs et qu'il n'a pas russi  dbarrasser la plateforme des comptes robots automatiss connus pour diffuser de la propagande. Zatko a ajout en outre que le gouvernement indien a fait pression sur Twitter pour qu'il engage au moins un agent du gouvernement du pays. Zatko a dclar que lorsqu'il a rejoint Twitter  la fin de 2020, l'entreprise avait "plus d'une dcennie de retard sur les normes de scurit de l'industrie".

Pirate informatique de renom et ancien employ du ministre de la Dfense, Zatko a dclar que les lacunes de Twitter en matire de cyberscurit "seraient une mine d'or" pour les gouvernements trangers ou les agences de renseignement, transformant les lacunes de l'entreprise en un risque pour la scurit nationale.  Les dfaillances de l'entreprise en matire de cyberscurit la rendent vulnrable  l'exploitation, causant un prjudice rel  des personnes relles. Il n'est pas exagr de dire que des employs de l'entreprise pourraient s'emparer des comptes de tous les snateurs prsents dans cette salle , a-t-il dclar.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer

 ::fleche::  Musk prtend qu'il y a eu "conspiration entre les dirigeants de Twitter" pour tromper le public, sa contre-plainte fait tat de "nombreuses raisons indpendantes suffisantes" pour rompre l'accord

 ::fleche::  Les actionnaires de Twitter approuvent l'accord de rachat de 44 milliards de dollars d'Elon Musk, quelques semaines avant le dbut du procs sur la tentative de Musk d'chapper  ses obligations

----------


## yahiko

Et oui mon petit Elon, il va falloir passer  la caisse...

----------


## totozor

> Et oui mon petit Elon, il va falloir passer  la caisse...


Ahah l'arroseur arros
C'est a d'tre un "expert de la donne" monsieur Musk, parfois elle contredit notre propos, il faut l'accepter.
Bon j'avoue que 44 milliards c'est une grosse pilule  avaler.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Ahah l'arroseur arros
> C'est a d'tre un "expert de la donne" monsieur Musk, parfois elle contredit notre propos, il faut l'accepter.
> Bon j'avoue que 44 milliards c'est une grosse pilule  avaler.


Pas forcment. Depuis plusieurs mois, je voit passer des informations contradictoire provenant des deux camps. Je ne me risque pour l'instant pas  un centime sur l'issue de cette affaire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk fait volte-face et indique  Twitter qu'il est dispos  racheter le rseau social au prix d'origine,*
*les actions de Twitter bondissent de 22% suite  cette annonce  * 

*Elon Musk a finalement dcid dhonorer laccord quil a sign en avril 2022 malgr le conflit avec Twitter qui dure dj depuis plusieurs mois. Elon Musk a propos au rseau social de boucler le rachat dans les termes initialement convenus, c'est--dire 54,20 dollars par action, ce qui reprsente environ 44 milliards de dollars en tout. Une situation qui pourrait en surprendre plus d'un tant donn quElon Musk prpare son procs contre le rseau social en pointant entre autres le pourcentage de bots qui serait suprieur aux 5% avancs par Twitter.

Dans un communiqu sur sa plateforme, Twitter indique :  Nous avons reu la lettre que les reprsentants de Musk ont dpose auprs de la SEC. Lintention de lentreprise est de conclure la transaction  54,20 $ par action . Ladite lettre est consultable publiquement.*

Elon Musk a fait marche arrire et propose  nouveau de racheter Twitter pour 54,20 $ par action, selon un dpt rglementaire mardi. Les actions Twitter ont bondi de plus de 22% suite  cette annonce.

La socit de mdias sociaux a publi une dclaration indiquant qu'elle avait reu la lettre lundi et a indiqu :  L'intention de la socit est de conclure la transaction  54,20 $ par action .


Voici le contenu de la lettre, rendu public par la SEC, l'organisme fdral amricain de rglementation et de contrle des marchs financiers :




> Au nom de X Holdings I, Inc., X Holdings II, Inc. et Elon R. Musk (les *Parties Musk*), nous vous crivons pour vous informer que les Parties Musk ont ​​l'intention de procder  la clture de la transaction envisage par la Merger Agreement du 25 avril 2022, selon les termes et sous rserve des conditions qui y sont nonces et dans l'attente de la rception du produit du financement par emprunt envisag,  condition que la Delaware Chancery Court suspende immdiatement l'action, Twitter contre Musk, et Al.  ( l'Action ) et ajourne le procs et toutes les autres procdures y affrentes en attendant cette clture ou une nouvelle ordonnance de la Cour.
> 
> Les Parties Musk fournissent cet avis sans reconnaissance de responsabilit et sans renonciation ou prjudice  l'un de leurs droits, y compris leur droit de faire valoir les dfenses et les demandes reconventionnelles en cours dans l'Action, y compris dans le cas o l'Action n'est pas suspendue, que Twitter choue ou refuse de se conformer  ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion du 25 avril 2022 ou si l'opration envisage par celui-ci choue autrement.


En clair, le dossier de la SEC indique que Musk a envoy une lettre  Twitter lundi, informant la socit de son intention de procder  la transaction convenue le 25 avril, le jour o l'accord a t annonc publiquement,  condition de suspendre le procs prvu pour le 17 octobre.

*Bientt la fin du jeu du chat et de la souris ?*

Quelques semaines aprs que Musk a accept cet accord, valorisant Twitter  44 milliards de dollars, il a rapidement tent de se retirer, informant officiellement la socit en juillet de son intention de rsilier l'accord. Avant cela, dans une lettre adresse  Twitter en juin, le milliardaire a ritr sa demande de dtails sur les comptes de robots et a dclar qu'il se rservait tous les droits de mettre fin  la fusion, car la socit tait en  violation substantielle manifeste  de ses obligations en ne lui fournissant pas les informations :

 M. Musk n'est pas d'accord avec les caractrisations de la lettre du 1er juin de Twitter. Twitter a, en effet, refus de fournir les informations que M. Musk a demandes  plusieurs reprises depuis le 9 mai 2022 pour faciliter son valuation des spams et des faux comptes sur la plateforme de l'entreprise. La dernire offre de Twitter de simplement fournir des dtails supplmentaires concernant les propres mthodologies de test de l'entreprise, que ce soit par le biais de documents crits ou d'explications verbales, quivaut  refuser les demandes de donnes de M. Musk. L'effort de Twitter pour le caractriser autrement n'est qu'une tentative d'obscurcir et de confondre le problme. M. Musk a clairement indiqu qu'il ne pensait pas que les mthodologies de test laxistes de l'entreprise taient adquates, il devait donc mener sa propre analyse. Les donnes qu'il a demandes sont ncessaires pour ce faire.

 Comme indiqu, en vertu de divers termes de l'accord de fusion, Twitter est tenu de fournir les donnes et informations demandes par M. Musk dans le cadre de la ralisation de la transaction. L'obligation de Twitter de fournir des informations  M. Musk n'est pas, comme le suggre la lettre de la socit du 1er juin, limite  un "objectif trs prcis : faciliter la clture de la transaction". Au contraire, M. Musk a le droit de rechercher, et Twitter est tenu de fournir, des informations et des donnes pour, entre autres, "toute fin commerciale raisonnable lie  la ralisation de la transaction" (section 6.4). Twitter doit galement fournir une coopration raisonnable dans le cadre des efforts de M. Musk pour obtenir le financement par emprunt ncessaire  la ralisation de la transaction, notamment en fournissant les informations "raisonnablement demandes" par M. Musk (section 6.11). Les demandes de donnes des utilisateurs de M. Musk satisfont non seulement aux deux critres, mais rpondent galement  l'interprtation troite de Twitter de l'accord de fusion, car ces informations sont ncessaires pour faciliter la clture de la transaction.

 En tant que propritaire potentiel de Twitter, M. Musk a clairement droit aux donnes demandes pour lui permettre de prparer la transition de l'activit de Twitter vers sa proprit et de faciliter le financement de sa transaction. Pour faire les deux, il doit avoir une comprhension complte et prcise du cur mme du modle commercial de Twitter : sa base d'utilisateurs actifs. En tout tat de cause, M. Musk n'est pas tenu d'expliquer pourquoi il a demand les donnes ni de se soumettre aux nouvelles conditions que la socit a tent d'imposer  son droit contractuel sur les donnes demandes.  ce stade, M. Musk pense que Twitter refuse de manire transparente de se conformer  ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion, ce qui suscite de nouveaux soupons selon lesquels la socit retient les donnes demandes en raison de l'inquitude de ce que la propre analyse de M. Musk de ces donnes permettra de dcouvrir.

 Si Twitter est confiant dans ses estimations de spam publies, M. Musk ne comprend pas la rticence de l'entreprise  permettre  M. Musk d'valuer ces estimations de manire indpendante. Comme indiqu dans notre correspondance prcdente, M. Musk se conformera bien sr aux restrictions prvues  la section 6.4, notamment en s'assurant que toute personne examinant les donnes est lie par un accord de non-divulgation, et M. Musk ne conservera ni n'utilisera autrement aucune information sensible sur le plan de la concurrence si la transaction n'est pas ralise.

 Sur la base du comportement de Twitter  ce jour, et de la dernire correspondance de la socit en particulier, M. Musk pense que la socit rsiste activement et contrecarre ses droits  l'information (et les obligations correspondantes de la socit) en vertu de l'accord de fusion. Il s'agit d'une violation manifeste et substantielle des obligations de Twitter en vertu de l'accord de fusion et M. Musk se rserve tous les droits en rsultant, y compris son droit de ne pas raliser la transaction et son droit de rsilier l'accord de fusion .

Twitter a poursuivi Musk pour le forcer  procder  l'achat. Les deux parties devaient tre juges devant le Delaware Chancery Court le 17 octobre.

Musk a allgu que Twitter trompait le public sur la quantit de bots prsents sur son service et a fait brandir cet argument comme l'une des raisons pour lesquelles il renonait  l'accord. Lui et ses avocats ont affirm que la socit de mdias sociaux trompait les investisseurs en fournissant de faux chiffres dans les documents dposs auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission.

Twitter a toutefois rtorqu que les affirmations de fraude de Musk taient incorrectes et reposaient sur une mauvaise comprhension de la manire dont l'entreprise comptabilise les robots et les faux comptes sur sa plateforme.

Musk a galement allgu que Twitter ne lui avait pas fourni les donnes ncessaires lies au spam et aux bots, ce que Twitter a ni.

Twitter a allgu que Musk cherchait une raison de se retirer de l'accord lorsque les actions de la socit ont chut paralllement  une baisse plus large du march global.

Bien que Musk ait cherch  retarder la date du procs, la chancelire du Delaware, Kathaleen McCormick, a rejet sa demande, invoquant le risque que Twitter subisse un  prjudice irrparable . La chancelire a autoris Musk et ses avocats  modifier leur demande reconventionnelle pour inclure certaines accusations portes par l'ancien chef de la scurit de Twitter dans une poursuite distincte contre la socit.

*D'normes problmes de scurit au sein de Twitter, selon son ancien responsable*

Pour mmoire, l'ancien responsable de la scurit de Twitter, Peiter Zatko connu sous le nom de "Mudge", a accus Twitter et son conseil d'administration d'avoir viol les rgles financires, d'avoir commis des fraudes et d'avoir grossirement nglig ses obligations en matire de scurit, dans une plainte dpose auprs de la Securities & Exchange Commission, de la Federal Trade Commission et du ministre amricain de la Justice.

Zatko allgue que les cadres de Twitter taient plus investis dans la dissimulation de ces vulnrabilits, y compris la slection et la prsentation errone des donnes sur les comptes de spam et les menaces de scurit aux rgulateurs et aux membres du conseil d'administration de Twitter.  Selon la plainte, les cadres suprieurs pouvaient gagner des primes individuelles allant jusqu' 10 millions de dollars lies  l'augmentation du nombre d'utilisateurs quotidiens, et rien d'explicite pour la rduction du spam  rapporte le Post. Selon CNN, ces risques de scurit  pourraient ouvrir la porte  l'espionnage ou  la manipulation trangre, au piratage et aux campagnes de dsinformation. 

Le document de 84 pages du lanceur d'alerte dcrit Twitter comme une entreprise sans vision de ses problmes et sans leadership pour les rsoudre. Il dresse un tableau dsastreux des oprations informatiques de Twitter, affirmant que plus de 50 % des 500 000 serveurs du centre de donnes de l'entreprise utilisent des noyaux ou des systmes d'exploitation non conformes, que plus de 30 % des appareils des employs ont dsactiv les mises  jour logicielles et de scurit, et que la gestion des appareils mobiles et la dtection des menaces internes sont dficientes. Il se pourrait galement qu'environ la moiti des quelque 10 000 employs de Twitter aient accs aux systmes de production en direct et aux donnes des utilisateurs.

Twitter risque des milliards de dollars d'amendes de la FTC s'il s'avre, comme le prtend Zatko, qu'il viole un accord conclu en 2010 avec la FTC pour rpondre aux proccupations des rgulateurs fdraux en matire de scurit.

 Prenez une plateforme technologique qui collecte des quantits massives de donnes sur les utilisateurs, combinez-la avec ce qui semble tre une infrastructure de scurit incroyablement faible et infusez-la avec des acteurs tatiques trangers avec un agenda, et vous avez une recette pour un dsastre , a dclar Grassley.  Les affirmations que j'ai reues d'un lanceur d'alerte de Twitter soulvent de graves problmes de scurit nationale ainsi que des questions de confidentialit, et elles doivent faire l'objet d'une enqute plus approfondie. 

*La volte-face d'Elon Musk, pourquoi ?*

Dans sa lettre, Elon Musk demande lannulation du procs lopposant  Twitter, qui tait prvu du 17 au 21 octobre. Est-il possible que cette date butoir fasse rflchir le milliardaire ? tant donn la faon dont s'est droule l'audience prliminaire durant laquelle la chancelire a fait comprendre aux avocats d'Elon Musk qu'il tait hors de propos de dployer la charnire de la dfense sur les faux comptes, il est probable que oui. Dans le contrat avec Twitter, une clause aurait oblig Elon Musk  payer un milliard de dollars en cas de non-rachat ; Elon Musk s'y tait de toutes les faons prpar en vendant des actions Tesla pour des milliards de dollars. 

Elon Musk a-t-il dcid quil tait plus sage de revenir aux conditions initiales ? Aprs des mois de luttes avec Twitter sur Twitter ? 

Sources : SEC, Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk faire marche arrire et tre prt  racheter Twitter aux conditions initiales aprs ces mois de lutte ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui pourrait, selon vous, expliquer ce revirement de situation ?
 ::fleche::  L'une des conditions poses par Elon Musk est la suspension du procs prvue pour le 17 octobre, un lment de rponse indiquant ce qu'Elon Musk voudrait viter ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Jules34

a lui coute moins cher que d'aller au procs et de devoir payer l'indemnit sans devenir actionnaire majoritaire de Twitter, il a cru qu'il arriverait  dstabiliser la boite avec son histoire de bot pour rengocier le prix de la boite OU faire dgringoler le cours de l'action et ne plus vouloir acheter.

Il doit tre bien dg parceque :
1. le cours de twitter  tenu le coup;
2. Les allgations sur les bots/la viabilit de la boite, n'ont pas russi  dstabiliser la boite;
3. Le fonctionnement internet de Twitter n'est pour le moment pas perturb.

Il faut rappeler que Musk est un libertarien et qu'il a une dent contre twitter depuis qu'ils ont jects TRUMP. Il ne veut pas faire de l'argent avec twitter mais plutt s'arranger pour la punir/la faire couler et surtout pouvoir y user de son influence pour faire passer ses ides dbiles et dangereuses :

----------


## GATEN

Musk est un scientifique, je pense que les fakes news l'horripilent tout autant que le citoyen moyen.
Quant  son idologie, comme vous et moi, il porte la sienne. En tout cas, elle a l'air plutt aligne avec les principes du web (selon moi)
Wait and see

----------


## totozor

Je suis honnetement tonn de ce changement, donc l'ego de Musk vaut moins de 44 milliards $ ou alors il a quelque chose derrire la tete.



> Il faut rappeler que Musk est un libertarien et qu'il a une dent contre twitter depuis qu'ils ont jects TRUMP. Il ne veut pas faire de l'argent avec twitter mais plutt s'arranger pour la punir/la faire couler et surtout pouvoir y user de son influence pour faire passer ses ides dbiles et dangereuses :


J'ai de gros doutes qu'il veuille mettre tant d'argent juste pur couler Twitter.
Par contre il va se dpcher d'y acceuillir Trump qui se dpchera d'y revenir, constatant l'chec de son rseau de la vrit.
Et il va se dpecher d'en faire son outil de propagande (encore plus qu'avant)
Je suis curieux de voir  quel point il sera libertarien. Il a tendance  museler ses employs, fera t il la promotion de la libert d'expression de ses opposants que de la sienne?
Je ne crois pas mais c'est probablement le dernier sujet sur lequel j'ai un peu d'espoir en lui.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis tonn par cette volte face.

A moins qu'il n'ai eu peur de devoir dbourser plus du milliard de pnalit lors du procs.

Aprs... 44 milliard c'est a la fois norme... Et rien du tout.
Si on compare au potentiel de nuisance que peuvent avoir des rseaux sociaux et leur impact sur les lections... 

Je pense que gagner la prsidentielle rapporte largement cette somme...

----------


## GATEN

J'ai toujours cru que l'achat de Twitter tait une diversion pour vendre des actions Tesla sans crer une panique sur le titre.
Mais si le fruit de la vente des actions Tesla se trouve bloqu dans Twitter, quel intrt ?

Pourquoi un tel retournement ? La perspective de perte du procs qui s'est transform en quasi certitude ?

----------


## GATEN

> Je pense que gagner la prsidentielle rapporte largement cette somme...


Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre cette phrase

----------


## pmithrandir

Aux usa, gagner l election c'est mettre tous ses amis et leurs entreprises en contrat avec l'tat fdral 

Il y a normment d'argent  gagner. 

Au point que 44 milliard reprsente une petite somme

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, le chat chinois*
*soit une application permettant de tout faire, de la messagerie aux paiements lectroniques*

*Aprs la volte-face inattendue d'Elon Musk au sujet du rachat de Twitter inc., le milliardaire a relanc mardi le dbat sur ce qu'il ferait de l'entreprise de mdias sociaux maintenant que cette dernire lui appartient. Musk a dclar que le rachat de Twitter devrait acclrer ses plans personnels pour la cration d'une application appele "X" qu'il dcrit comme "une application tout-en-un". Cela rappelle les prcdentes dclarations de Musk au sujet de WeChat de Tencent prsentant les mmes caractristiques et permettant aux utilisateurs de communiquer, s'informer, s'envoyer de l'argent, acheter ou vendre sur Internet, prendre un rendez-vous pour divorcer, etc.*

Sans donner trop de dtails sur ses motivations, Musk a prfr viter le procs contre Twitter et a finalement dcid dhonorer laccord de 44 milliards de dollars qu'il a sign en avril 2022 pour racheter le rseau social et en devenir l'unique propritaire. Bien sr, cette dcision a surpris plus d'un, car Musk avait suspendu l'accord en juillet dernier, allguant que Twitter lui avait menti au sujet du nombre de faux comptes sur la plateforme. Musk tait convaincu que le nombre de bots est suprieur aux 5 % avancs par rseau social, mais n'a pas russi  le prouver, ses propres estimations ayant consolid les chiffres de l'entreprise.

Dsormais, tout le monde est suspendu aux lvres de Musk, souvent qualifi de mgalomane en raison de ses dclarations et de ses agissements, afin qu'il donne une ide de la direction que Twitter prendra  l'avenir. Eh bien ! Musk ne s'est pas fait attendre longtemps, car ds mardi matin, il a parl d'une application appele "X", une ide qu'il dveloppe en ces termes : "the everything app". D'aprs les commentaires passs du milliardaire, ce service pourrait ressembler  la "super-application" chinoise WeChat. Il n'a pas fourni beaucoup de dtails au-del d'un tweet d'une phrase, mais il est un fervent admirateur de l'application de Tencent.



 sa sortie en 2011, WeChat n'tait qu'une simple application mobile de messagerie textuelle et vocale. Cependant, il a rapidement volu pour devenir une application permettant au Chinois de faire presque tout en ligne, soit une sorte de mini-Internet utilis quotidiennement par plus d'un milliard de personnes. Musk a song  voix haute  rendre Twitter plus utile, indiquant qu'il souhaitait qu'il ressemble davantage  WeChat et  TikTok, le service de partage de vidos de ByteDance qui a pris son essor aux tats-Unis. Le milliardaire a galement tabli un parallle avec d'autres "super applications", trs rpandues dans certaines rgions d'Asie.

Il s'agit d'applications qui permettent aux utilisateurs d'avoir accs  toute une srie de services allant des communications  l'appel d'un VTC. WeChat est parfois dcrit comme tant  la fois Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat et PayPal. Ailleurs en Asie, les gens ont galement adopt en masse des applications telles que Grab  Singapour et en Malaisie, ou Line au Japon. Au dpart, Grab tait surtout connu comme un fournisseur de services de covoiturage, tandis que Line a gagn en popularit en tant qu'application de messagerie, mais les deux se sont depuis considrablement diversifies pour offrir d'autres fonctionnalits.

 L'achat de Twitter est un acclrateur pour crer X, l'application tout-en-un , a tweet Musk mardi. Il n'a pas cach son dsir d'imiter le succs de WeChat. En juin, lors d'une runion publique avec les employs de Twitter, il a compar le potentiel de l'entreprise amricaine  celui du service omniprsent de Tencent en Chine.  Je pense qu'un objectif important pour Twitter serait d'essayer d'inclure la plus grande partie du pays ou si possible la plus grande partie du monde. En Chine, vous vivez essentiellement sur WeChat parce que l'application est tellement utilisable et utile  la vie quotidienne , a dclar l'homme d'affaires.

 Je pense que si nous pouvons atteindre cela, ou mme nous en approcher chez Twitter, ce serait un immense succs , a-t-il ajout. En rsum, voici cinq aspects de WeChat qui pourraient servir de modle  Musk :

C'est bien plus qu'un mdia social. Vritable super-application, des centaines de millions de personnes utilisent WeChat chaque jour pour rserver un trajet en voiture, faire une rservation au restaurant ou commander de la nourriture. Cela est possible grce  un rseau dynamique de "mini-programmes" ou d'applications lgres qui se connectent directement  l'interface de WeChat ;WeChat est un titan de la fintech, l'un des plus grands rseaux de paiement et de finance en ligne de Chine. Les utilisateurs s'envoient de l'argent, paient des biens et des services, et empruntent mme de l'argent ;C'est l'un des portails d'information et de divertissement les plus populaires du pays. Comme aux tats-Unis, de nombreux jeunes utilisateurs s'informent de plus en plus par le biais de leurs fils d'actualit sur les mdias sociaux, mais c'est encore plus vrai en Chine ;les entreprises s'en servent galement. L'conomie des mini-programmes WeChat reprsente environ 240 milliards de dollars et a connu une croissance d'environ 12,5 % pour atteindre 450 millions d'utilisateurs en 2021 ;en bref, WeChat fonctionne comme un service tout-en-un, combinant les utilisations d'applications comme Facebook, Twitter, Uber, Instagram et Substack.

En outre, Musk a compar ses ambitions pour Twitter  la vision qu'il avait pour l'application X. Ce nom fait en effet allusion  X.com, une socit de banque en ligne qu'il a lance en novembre 1999 et qui deviendra PayPal en 2001. Musk a d'ailleurs rachet le nom de domaine *"X.com"* en 2017. Pour l'instant, Musk n'a pas encore expos ses plans pour X. Mais les analystes estiment qu'il devra relever de nombreux dfis. Tout d'abord, la concurrence est froce. Ivan Lam, analyste principal chez Counterpoint Research, a dclar les applications comme Facebook, YouTube et TikTok essaient tous dsormais de devenir des super-applications.



 Pour devenir une super-application, c'est en fait trs difficile , note-t-il. Xiaofeng Wang, analyste principal chez Forrester Research qui se concentre sur le marketing numrique et les stratgies d'engagement en Asie-Pacifique, a fait cho  ce point de vue. Elle a galement indiqu que l'industrie n'a fait que devenir plus sature ces dernires annes.  Lorsque WeChat a lanc pour la premire fois des services tendus au-del du social, il n'y avait pas encore tant de concurrents tablis dans des activits connexes. Par exemple, lorsque WeChat Pay a t lanc, il n'y avait pas encore de services de paiement mobile bien tablis en Chine , a-t-elle dclar.

Pendant ce temps, aux tats-Unis, il y a dj PayWave, Apple Pay, Google Pay, PayPal, Venmo. Selon Wang, les entreprises qui tentent de s'implanter dans ce secteur risquent galement de se heurter  l'opposition des responsables politiques.  L'environnement rglementaire plus souple de la Chine  l'poque a donn aux socits Internet comme Tencent et Alibaba plus de latitude pour s'tendre  un large ventail d'activits. WeChat en a bnfici et est devenu une super-application. Ce serait beaucoup plus difficile aujourd'hui, tant donn les rglementations antimonopoles plus strictes en Chine , a-t-elle dclar.

Selon Wang, il serait certainement plus difficile pour Twitter ou le futur X de faire cela aux tats-Unis. Cependant, le principal dfi consiste peut-tre  essayer d'tre tout pour tout le monde. Lam a fait remarquer que plusieurs "super-applications"  succs ont gnralement cibl des publics spcifiques, ce qui facilite l'adaptation d'une suite de services  leurs besoins. Cela serait difficile  reproduire  l'chelle mondiale, et pourrait signifier que Twitter ou X devraient galement se concentrer sur certaines rgions pour dcoller. Musk semble tre conscient des diffrents aspects de la chose et a reconnu la difficult de la tche.

Mardi, un utilisateur de Twitter a affirm qu'"il aurait t plus facile de dmarrer l'application X  partir de zro", ce qui a incit Musk  rpondre que Twitter tait un lment important du plan.  Twitter acclre probablement X de 3  5 ans, mais je peux me tromper , a crit Musk. Wang a dclar que les recherches de Forrester avaient montr qu'il existait des diffrences fondamentales dans la faon dont les utilisateurs occidentaux et chinois considraient les mdias sociaux, ce qui rendait plus difficile pour les entreprises occidentales "d'tablir le mme niveau de confiance".

Ainsi, il pourrait tre beaucoup plus difficile de crer une super-application comme WeChat en Occident. Enfin, il est important de noter qu'il y a un point sur lequel Musk, qui se prsente comme un dfenseur des liberts sur Internet, ne s'inspirerait probablement pas. WeChat est fortement surveill et censur : des armes de modrateurs humains et informatiques veillent  ce qu'il n'y ait pas de contenu jug indsirable par le parti communiste au pouvoir. Cela va des messages obscnes  la dissidence et  la critique du gouvernement.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la direction probable que Musk pourrait donner  Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Musk pourrait russir  transformer Twitter en un quivalent de WeChat aux tats-Unis ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quels pourraient tre les avantages de la mise en uvre d'un tel projet ? Y aurait-il des inconvnients ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait volte-face et indique  Twitter qu'il est dispos  racheter le rseau social au prix d'origine, les actions de Twitter bondissent de 22% suite  cette annonce

 ::fleche::  Twitter affirme que les experts en mgadonnes d'Elon Musk n'ont pas confirm les allgations sur les faux comptes, et demande au tribunal de sanctionner Musk pour manque de transparence

 ::fleche::  Musk prtend qu'il y a eu "conspiration entre les dirigeants de Twitter" pour tromper le public, sa contre-plainte fait tat de "nombreuses raisons indpendantes suffisantes" pour rompre l'accord

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk au personnel de Twitter : les employs  exceptionnels  pourront travailler  distance, Twitter doit ressembler davantage  WeChat et TikTok pour atteindre un milliard d'utilisateurs

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Je prend le pari.

Elon Musk, va tre contraint d'acheter ce nid  merde, en stade terminal d'un cancer, qu'est Twitter.

Et une fois qu'il va tre devant son pc, le soir, chez lui au chaud, avec les accs admin  la BDD, aux back/front office, un sentiment nouveau va lui titiller l'oreille : perdre foi en l'humanit.

----------


## Leruas

Il peut l'acheter et effacer la base de donnes et bannir tous les utilisateurs, a rendra service  l'humanit pour devenir peut tre un jour une espce interstellaire.

----------


## Locabimp

C'est une bonne ide mais c'est tellement difficile de la raliser, car je pense pas que a nous drange de naviguer d'une application a une autre. Exemple je pense qu'on est beaucoup  avoir diffr rseaux sociaux comme Facebook, snap, Insta, tiktok. Pourtant souvent le mme contenu est partag sur tous les rseaux, mais a nous empche pas d'tre sur une plusieurs plateforme.
d'un autre ct je pense que Facebook commence  tre vieux c'est un avis personnel je n'y vais presque jamais dessus, et je pense qu'on est beaucoup  moins s'y intresser.

----------


## Madmac

> C'est une bonne ide mais c'est tellement difficile de la raliser, car je pense pas que a nous drange de naviguer d'une application a une autre.


C'est  vrai, mais sa rputation est , pour le moment assez bonne chez les gens de droite. Et les gens choisissent ces services en fonction de la faon dont ils seront traits. Par exemple, Paypal et Pantreon ont des pratiques discriminatoire pour les gens de droite. Bing n'a jamais russi  dcoller parce qu'il est associ  Micro$oft. Et Facebook est de plus en plus pestifr. Et Google a galement le mme problme.

Il y avait de bonne ide dans le lot. Mais les gens sont de plus en plus conscients qu'ils sont espionns par Google. Et refusent ses applications.




Les tech-medias ont voulu faire de la politique. Et cela les rattrape. Et Elon va ramasser la clientle de droite. Car il est sans opposition,  droite.

----------


## SimonKenoby

> C'est une bonne ide mais c'est tellement difficile de la raliser, car je pense pas que a nous drange de naviguer d'une application a une autre. Exemple je pense qu'on est beaucoup  avoir diffr rseaux sociaux comme Facebook, snap, Insta, tiktok. Pourtant souvent le mme contenu est partag sur tous les rseaux, mais a nous empche pas d'tre sur une plusieurs plateforme.
> d'un autre ct je pense que Facebook commence  tre vieux c'est un avis personnel je n'y vais presque jamais dessus, et je pense qu'on est beaucoup  moins s'y intresser.


Pour moi au contraire, je prfre avoir des appli spcialises. Ne fusse que pour ne pas avoir tout mes ufs dans le mme panier, qu'une socit n'aie pas toutes mes donnes, que je puisse changer facilement si il m'en prend l'envie et puis a mon avis la scurit est galement meilleur.

----------


## totozor

Musk rentre dans la cours des grands, il veut faire de la concurrence  Facebook (qui est en plein dclin) et Google qui ont probablement les memes ambitions.
D'un cot a me rjoui de voir les grands se bouffer le nez.
De l'autre a risque de mettre un gros coup de boost  ces projets, il n'y aura de la place que pour un.
Je pense que Google a une srieuse longueur d'avance et des autres activits qui peuvent couvrir les risques pris pendant cette priode.
Je ne suis pas sur que l'empire Musk ai tant de gras pour tenir le marathon qui s'annonce.

Voir scnario plus inquitant encore pour Musk : Google (News, communication, planning) , Amazon (achat) et Facebook (rseaux sociaux) qui se font relativement peu d'ombre entre eux entrent en partenariat pour regrouper leurs services dans une meme plateforme/application pour rendre X obsolte ds sa sortie.




> Et une fois qu'il va tre devant son pc, le soir, chez lui au chaud, avec les accs admin  la BDD, aux back/front office, un sentiment nouveau va lui titiller l'oreille : perdre foi en l'humanit.


Je pense qu'il a perdu foi en l'humanit depuis longtemps et qu'il joue au monopoly avec nous.

----------


## Kulvar

Je serais curieux de savoir combien d'actions Twitter il a achet avant l'annonce et vendu aprs l'annonce...

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> il veut faire de la concurrence  Facebook (qui est en plein dclin)


J'entends trs souvent cet argument,
pourtant, dans les entreprises avec lesquels je bosse, Facebook n'a jamais aussi bien march, car les 3/4 des gens qui viennent vers eux dans le cadre de leur business, le font via Facebook.

Facebook est encore trs prsent dans la population  partir de 30 ans.
Tu as srement raison sur la population ayant moins de 30 ans, mais de ce que je vois, il reste au minimum une 30  40 aine d'annes de prosprit  ce site avant un rel dclin et rien ne dit d'ici l (hlas), que Facebook n'aura pas mut en un autre succs.

----------


## Mat.M

> J'ai toujours cru que l'achat de Twitter tait une diversion pour vendre des actions Tesla sans crer une panique sur le titre.


je suis entirement d'accord avec cette remarque.
Concrtement et financirement parlant, si la transaction se fait comment Elon Musk va-t-il faire pour racheter Twitter ? Va-t-il vendre des actifs ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter voudrait s'assurer qu'Elon Musk ne tente plus de rompre l'accord de fusion,*
*le financement par emprunt de Musk est le point cl dans les pourparlers pour mettre fin aux litiges et finaliser la fusion  * 

Elon Musk a finalement dcid dhonorer laccord quil a sign en avril 2022 malgr le conflit avec Twitter qui dure dj depuis plusieurs mois. Elon Musk a propos au rseau social de boucler le rachat dans les termes initialement convenus, c'est--dire 54,20 dollars par action, ce qui reprsente environ 44 milliards de dollars en tout. Une situation qui pourrait en surprendre plus d'un tant donn quElon Musk prpare son procs contre le rseau social en pointant entre autres le pourcentage de bots qui serait suprieur aux 5% avancs par Twitter.

Dans un communiqu sur sa plate-forme, Twitter indique :  Nous avons reu la lettre que les reprsentants de Musk ont dpose auprs de la SEC. Lintention de lentreprise est de conclure la transaction  54,20 $ par action . Ladite lettre est consultable publiquement.

Voici le contenu de la lettre, rendu public par la SEC, l'organisme fdral amricain de rglementation et de contrle des marchs financiers :




> Au nom de X Holdings I, Inc., X Holdings II, Inc. et Elon R. Musk (les  Parties Musk ), nous vous crivons pour vous informer que les Parties Musk ont ​​l'intention de procder  la clture de la transaction envisage par la Merger Agreement du 25 avril 2022, selon les termes et sous rserve des conditions qui y sont nonces et dans l'attente de la rception du produit du financement par emprunt envisag,  condition que la Delaware Chancery Court suspende immdiatement l'action, Twitter contre Musk, et Al. ( l'Action ) et ajourne le procs et toutes les autres procdures y affrentes en attendant cette clture ou une nouvelle ordonnance de la Cour.
> 
> Les Parties Musk fournissent cet avis sans reconnaissance de responsabilit et sans renonciation ou prjudice  l'un de leurs droits, y compris leur droit de faire valoir les dfenses et les demandes reconventionnelles en cours dans l'Action, y compris dans le cas o l'Action n'est pas suspendue, que Twitter choue ou refuse de se conformer  ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion du 25 avril 2022 ou si l'opration envisage par celui-ci choue autrement.



*Twitter voudrait des garanties*

Elon Musk pourrait tre le propritaire de Twitter d'ici la semaine prochaine, mais les parties doivent d'abord rsoudre quelques dsaccords. Musk a dclar  Twitter cette semaine qu'il tait prt  honorer leur accord initial dans le but d'viter un procs qu'il risquait de perdre. Pourtant, mercredi, les reprsentants de Musk et Twitter taient toujours en dsaccord sur les termes d'un accord qui pourrait mettre fin au litige.

 Les points d'achoppement comprennent ce qui serait exig des deux parties pour que le litige concernant l'accord bloqu soit abandonn et si la conclusion de l'accord dpendrait de la rception par M. Musk du financement par emprunt ncessaire , a crit le Wall Street Journal, citant des personnes familires avec les discussions.

Selon le New York Times, Twitter  a demand des assurances sur la manire dont les deux parties pourraient garantir la fermeture et une raffirmation des dtails du contrat prcdemment convenu. Il envisage galement des options telles que la supervision par un tribunal du processus de clture et la demande  Musk de payer des intrts pour compenser les retards .

Pourtant, l'analyste de Wedbush Securities, Dan Ives, a dclar  Barron's que  Musk devrait possder Twitter d'ici la semaine prochaine , avec des  ralentissements minimes  empchant la fermeture. Un rapport de The Information indique galement que le revirement de Musk  pourrait signifier qu'il prendra en charge la socit de mdias sociaux ds la semaine prochaine .

Une grande partie des travaux prparatoires  la conclusion de la transaction ont dj t poss, malgr la tentative de plusieurs mois de Musk de se retirer de l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars. Musk et Twitter ont convenu d'un contrat de fusion en avril, et les actionnaires de Twitter ont approuv l'accord d'achat de 54,20 $ par action le mois dernier.

*Procs toujours en cours*; le juge envisage de sanctionner Musk*

Musk et Twitter auraient convenu de reporter la dposition de Musk, qui tait prvue pour hier. Le procs doit toujours commencer dans moins de deux semaines, comme l'a not la juge de la Cour de la chancellerie du Delaware, Kathaleen McCormick, dans une dcision rendue le 5 octobre.

 Les parties n'ont pas dpos de stipulation pour suspendre cette action, et aucune partie n'a demand de suspension. Je continue donc de faire pression vers notre procs qui doit commencer le 17 octobre 2022 , a crit McCormick.

La dcision concernait une requte Twitter demandant des sanctions contre Musk  relatives  la production prtendument dficiente des SMS et autres messages instantans vers et depuis Elon Musk , a expliqu McCormick. 




> Je prsume que le lecteur connat le contexte factuel de ce diffrend, et je passerai  une discussion des questions souleves dans la motion.
> 
> La septime motion de dcouverte du demandeur se concentre sur deux types de messages*: les messages texte traditionnels (SMS) et les messages envoys  l'aide de la plate-forme Signal. En ce qui concerne les messages texte, le demandeur avance trois arguments principaux. Premirement, les dfendeurs ont draisonnablement frustr la tentative du demandeur de vrifier l'adquation de la production des dfendeurs. Deuximement, il manque des messages dans la production des dfendeurs qui ont t produits par des tiers ou qui apparaissent dans les journaux tlphoniques de Musk. Troisimement, il y a des lacunes dans la production des dfendeurs  des moments critiques o il semble probable que Musk communiquait par SMS. 
> 
> En ce qui concerne Signal, le demandeur fait valoir que Musk a envoy ou reu des messages Signal pendant la priode pertinente et que leur suppression ou leur non-production quivaut  une spoliation passible de sanctions.
> 
> Le premier argument du demandeur soulve des questions qui ont pour la plupart t voques. Par exemple, ils disent que le premier lot de journaux tlphoniques des dfendeurs tait incomplet*; les accuss l'ont concd, mais dclarent que ces registres incomplets taient prliminaires et ont t produits "dans l'intrt du temps". tant donn que seulement deux jours ouvrables se sont couls entre mon ordonnance obligeant les dfendeurs  produire les journaux et la production prliminaire, et le fait que les journaux taient conservs par un tiers, l'explication des dfendeurs est crdible. 
> 
> Le demandeur note galement que les dfendeurs ont impos des conditions et des retards draisonnables  sa production des journaux, invoquant des problmes de confidentialit. La proccupation dclare des dfendeurs en matire de confidentialit tait que les dossiers contiennent les numros de tlphone personnels de parties non lies. Les dfendeurs n'ont cependant pas expliqu pourquoi les numros de tlphone sont si sensibles que la dsignation *hautement confidentiel* dcrite dans la clause de confidentialit des parties est inadquate  la tche. La tentative des accuss de conditionner la production  des protections de confidentialit supplmentaires tait draisonnable, mais c'est derrire nous. 
> ...


McCormick a conclu que plusieurs des  dficiences ne justifient pas de sanctions contre les dfendeurs pour dfaut de produire des messages texte ractifs . Mais elle n'a pas exclu les sanctions pour l'chec apparent de Musk  produire des messages Signal, crivant :




> Il est raisonnable de dduire des reprsentations des dfendeurs et de l'absence apparente de messages Signal dans leur production jusqu' prsent que Musk a utilis la fonction de suppression automatique de Signal. Les dfendeurs dclarent qu'ils ont "enqut sur la possibilit de restaurer les messages Signal envoys ou reus pendant la priode de dcouverte demande et ont dtermin qu'il n'tait pas possible de le faire".
> 
> Je suis oblig de conclure qu'il est probable que les dpositaires des dfendeurs aient autoris la suppression automatique des communications de signal ractives entre eux et ventuellement d'autres, et que ces communications soient irrmdiablement perdues.  ce stade, je ne sais pas si les suppressions ont eu lieu lorsque les dfendeurs taient tenus de conserver les documents. (Les dfendeurs fixent la date  laquelle ils taient tenus de conserver au 13 mai, mais Musk a t nomm dfendeur dans une action concernant la transaction Twitter qui a t dpose le 6 mai.)
> 
> Si les dfendeurs ont supprim des documents aprs avoir t tenus de les conserver, un recours est appropri, mais le recours appropri n'est pas clair pour moi  ce stade. Je rserverai ma dcision concernant la demande de sanctions du demandeur, y compris les infrences dfavorables, en attendant le briefing aprs le procs, lorsque j'aurai une meilleure comprhension du dossier.


*Financement par la dette*

La lettre de Musk  Twitter cherchant  conclure l'accord initial indiquait que son offre tait en attente de rception du financement par emprunt. Un rapport de Reuters a dclar le 5octobre que les pourparlers de financement que Musk avait eus avec Apollo Global Management et Sixth Street Partners  se sont termins il y a des mois  peu prs au moment o Musk a commenc  avoir des doutes sur l'accord .

Cette complication  elle seule ne devrait cependant pas faire chouer l'affaire. Dans la plainte de Twitter contre Musk, il est dclar:  L'accord est soutenu par des engagements hermtiques en matire de dette et de capitaux propres. Musk a personnellement engag 33,5 milliards de dollars .

L'article de Reuters a dclar que  Musk devrait fournir une grande partie des 44 milliards de dollars grce aux fonds qu'il a levs en vendant sa participation dans le constructeur de vhicules lectriques Tesla et en s'appuyant sur le financement par actions de grands investisseurs tandis que les grandes banques se sont engages  fournir 12,5 milliards de dollars de financement par la dette .

Le rapport du New York Times sur les ngociations de cette semaine dcrit cependant quelques problmes potentiels :




> Une question cl est de savoir si Musk essaiera de rendre l'accord conditionnel au financement par emprunt. Selon les termes de l'accord initial, il peut se retirer en payant des frais de rupture de 1 milliard de dollars si cela ne se matrialise pas.
> 
> Les banques pourraient faire valoir que les bouffonneries de Musk ont suffisamment endommag Twitter pour tre qualifies d'effet ngatif matriel, les laissant s'en aller. Il pourrait mme essayer de djouer son propre accord, par exemple en ne signant pas la lettre requise certifiant que Twitter est solvable.


Si le financement par emprunt s'effondre et que l'affaire se poursuit jusqu'au procs, McCormick pourrait conclure que Musk n'a pas fait assez d'efforts pour financer l'accord. McCormick a ordonn  un acheteur rticent de conclure un accord dans une affaire similaire, statuant en avril 2021 que le dfendeur Kohlberg & Company  n'a pas dploy tous les efforts raisonnables pour obtenir un financement par emprunt sur la base des termes de la DCL (Debt Commitment Letter) . McCormick a accord une  performance spcifique  - le mme recours recherch par Twitter contre Musk - forant Kohlberg  finaliser l'achat de DecoPac.

Source : cour de la chancellerie du Delaware

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture en faites-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous la position de Twitter qui craint d'assister  un retournement de situation de la part d'Elon Musk sur la question du financement par emprunt ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous le point de vue des analystes qui pensent qu'Elon Musk sera  la tte de Twitter la semaine prochaine ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La juge retarde le procs opposant Elon Musk  Twitter et leur donne trois semaines pour achever la fusion,*
*malgr l'opposition de Twitter  cette requte  * 

Elon Musk a critiqu Twitter pour ne pas avoir immdiatement abandonn son procs contre lui et a demand au juge de surseoir  l'affaire parce que  Twitter ne prendra pas un "oui" pour une rponse .

Musk ayant dclar  Twitter cette semaine qu'il tait  nouveau dispos  honorer son accord initial, la socit cherche sans surprise  s'assurer que Musk ne rompra pas  nouveau le contrat de fusion avant d'accepter de suspendre le litige. Musk, qui avait prcdemment tent de retarder le procs jusqu'en 2023, a accus Twitter de ne pas avoir agi assez rapidement dans un dpt au tribunal fait par ses avocats :




> Cette Cour a ordonn la tenue d'un procs acclr sur la seule demande quitable de Twitter pour rparation selon laquelle les dfendeurs "excutent spcifiquement leurs obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion et consomment la clture conformment aux termes de l'accord de fusion". Les accuss ont accept de faire exactement cela. Ils ont dclar qu'ils taient disposs  conclure la transaction  54,20 $, les parties au financement par emprunt travaillent en coopration pour financer la clture, et la clture est prvue le ou vers le 28 octobre 2022. En consquence, il n'est pas ncessaire de procder  un procs acclr pour obliger les dfendeurs  faire ce qu'ils font dj et cette action est dsormais sans objet.  Les tribunaux du Delaware ne traitent pas des" dsaccords qui n'ont pas d'impact actuel significatif .
> 
> Pourtant, Twitter ne prendra pas un "oui" pour une rponse. tonnamment, ils ont insist pour poursuivre ce litige, mettant imprudemment l'accord en danger et jouant avec les intrts de leurs actionnaires. Procder  un procs n'est pas seulement un norme gaspillage de ressources judiciaires, cela sapera la capacit des parties  conclure la transaction. Ne pas suspendre le litige enverrait un signal au march que, malgr l'engagement des dfendeurs  s'acquitter de leurs obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion et de la lettre d'engagement de participation, Twitter demande  la Cour d'empcher la transaction d'avancer. Au lieu de permettre aux parties de se concentrer sur l'obtention du financement par emprunt ncessaire pour raliser la transaction et se prparer  une transition de l'entreprise, les parties resteront plutt distraites en achevant la dcouverte et un procs inutile.


Le dossier demande  la juge Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware  de suspendre cette action et de supprimer le procs du 17 octobre du calendrier de la Cour en raison de l'volution des circonstances qui ont effectivement motiv cette action . Le dossier de Musk indique galement que la fusion est sur le point de se conclure le ou vers le 28 octobre.

Bien qu'un sursis ne clturerait pas le procs, Twitter ne veut probablement pas annuler la date prvue du procs jusqu' ce qu'il soit plus certain que la fusion sera acheve.

Le financement par emprunt serait un point d'achoppement dans les ngociations. La lettre d'Elon Musk  Twitter plus tt cette semaine indiquait que son offre d'honorer l'accord initial tait en attente de la rception du financement par emprunt.

Musk a lui-mme engag jusqu' 33,5 milliards de dollars. Son dossier indique qu'il n'y aura aucun problme pour terminer le financement pour le reste du prix d'achat de 44 milliards de dollars :




> Bien au contraire, les avocats des parties au financement par emprunt ont indiqu que chacun de leurs clients est prt  honorer ses obligations en vertu de la lettre d'engagement de dette bancaire aux termes et sous rserve de la satisfaction des conditions qui y sont nonces. Nous avons donc conseill Twitter, encore une fois en vain. Non seulement les spculations sans fondement de Twitter ont t rfutes par les banques elles-mmes, mais toutes les affirmations thoriques que Twitter pourrait concocter sur la base d'un ventuel chec de financement qui ne s'est pas produit ne sont pas fondes, ce qui les rend bien en dehors de la porte du procs qui doit commencer dans onze jours.


Avec une clture le 28 octobre,  les actionnaires recevraient leurs paiements beaucoup plus rapidement que ce qui serait possible si Twitter procdait  un procs et gagnait, gagnait  nouveau en appel, et ensuite seulement procdait d'abord au financement et  la clture , indiquent les avocats d'Elon Musk.


*La juge accepte de reporter le procs de trois semaines*

La juge de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware, Kathaleen McCormick, a accord la demande de suspension d'Elon Musk dans une ordonnance qui donne aux parties trois semaines pour ngocier et conclure la fusion. Le procs ne commencera pas le 17 octobre comme prvu et serait entirement annul si la fusion se clt d'ici la fin de ce mois. Si les pourparlers chouent, un procs serait prvu en novembre.




> Les dfendeurs et les demandeurs reconventionnels Elon R. Musk, X Holdings I, Inc. et X Holdings II, Inc. (collectivement, les dfendeurs) ont convenu de conclure l'accord et le plan de fusion dats du 25 avril 2022, et ils ont dcid de suspendre cette action  la lumire de leur accord. Les dfendeurs ont dclar que  la clture est prvue le ou vers le 28 octobre 2022 . Le demandeur Twitter, Inc. s'oppose  la requte au motif que l'accord des dfendeurs ne garantira pas que la transaction se clture assez rapidement.
> 
> Cette action est suspendue jusqu'au 28 octobre 2022  17 heures, pour permettre aux parties de conclure la transaction. Si la transaction n'est pas clture  17 h le 28 octobre 2022, les parties ont pour instruction de me contacter par courriel le soir mme pour obtenir les dates du procs de novembre 2022.


*Les plaintes d'Elon Musk au sujet des comptes spam n'ont abouti  rien*

Quelques semaines aprs que Musk a accept cet accord, valorisant Twitter  44 milliards de dollars, il a rapidement tent de se retirer, informant officiellement la socit en juillet de son intention de rsilier l'accord. Avant cela, dans une lettre adresse  Twitter en juin, le milliardaire a ritr sa demande de dtails sur les comptes de robots et a dclar qu'il se rservait tous les droits de mettre fin  la fusion, car la socit tait en  violation substantielle manifeste  de ses obligations en ne lui fournissant pas les informations :

 M. Musk n'est pas d'accord avec les caractrisations de la lettre du 1er juin de Twitter. Twitter a, en effet, refus de fournir les informations que M. Musk a demandes  plusieurs reprises depuis le 9 mai 2022 pour faciliter son valuation des spams et des faux comptes sur la plateforme de l'entreprise. La dernire offre de Twitter de simplement fournir des dtails supplmentaires concernant les propres mthodologies de test de l'entreprise, que ce soit par le biais de documents crits ou d'explications verbales, quivaut  refuser les demandes de donnes de M. Musk. L'effort de Twitter pour le caractriser autrement n'est qu'une tentative d'obscurcir et de confondre le problme. M. Musk a clairement indiqu qu'il ne pensait pas que les mthodologies de test laxistes de l'entreprise taient adquates, il devait donc mener sa propre analyse. Les donnes qu'il a demandes sont ncessaires pour ce faire.

 Comme indiqu, en vertu de divers termes de l'accord de fusion, Twitter est tenu de fournir les donnes et informations demandes par M. Musk dans le cadre de la ralisation de la transaction. L'obligation de Twitter de fournir des informations  M. Musk n'est pas, comme le suggre la lettre de la socit du 1er juin, limite  un "objectif trs prcis : faciliter la clture de la transaction". Au contraire, M. Musk a le droit de rechercher, et Twitter est tenu de fournir, des informations et des donnes pour, entre autres, "toute fin commerciale raisonnable lie  la ralisation de la transaction" (section 6.4). Twitter doit galement fournir une coopration raisonnable dans le cadre des efforts de M. Musk pour obtenir le financement par emprunt ncessaire  la ralisation de la transaction, notamment en fournissant les informations "raisonnablement demandes" par M. Musk (section 6.11). Les demandes de donnes des utilisateurs de M. Musk satisfont non seulement aux deux critres, mais rpondent galement  l'interprtation troite de Twitter de l'accord de fusion, car ces informations sont ncessaires pour faciliter la clture de la transaction.

 En tant que propritaire potentiel de Twitter, M. Musk a clairement droit aux donnes demandes pour lui permettre de prparer la transition de l'activit de Twitter vers sa proprit et de faciliter le financement de sa transaction. Pour faire les deux, il doit avoir une comprhension complte et prcise du cur mme du modle commercial de Twitter : sa base d'utilisateurs actifs. En tout tat de cause, M. Musk n'est pas tenu d'expliquer pourquoi il a demand les donnes ni de se soumettre aux nouvelles conditions que la socit a tent d'imposer  son droit contractuel sur les donnes demandes.  ce stade, M. Musk pense que Twitter refuse de manire transparente de se conformer  ses obligations en vertu de l'accord de fusion, ce qui suscite de nouveaux soupons selon lesquels la socit retient les donnes demandes en raison de l'inquitude de ce que la propre analyse de M. Musk de ces donnes permettra de dcouvrir.

 Si Twitter est confiant dans ses estimations de spam publies, M. Musk ne comprend pas la rticence de l'entreprise  permettre  M. Musk d'valuer ces estimations de manire indpendante. Comme indiqu dans notre correspondance prcdente, M. Musk se conformera bien sr aux restrictions prvues  la section 6.4, notamment en s'assurant que toute personne examinant les donnes est lie par un accord de non-divulgation, et M. Musk ne conservera ni n'utilisera autrement aucune information sensible sur le plan de la concurrence si la transaction n'est pas ralise.

 Sur la base du comportement de Twitter  ce jour, et de la dernire correspondance de la socit en particulier, M. Musk pense que la socit rsiste activement et contrecarre ses droits  l'information (et les obligations correspondantes de la socit) en vertu de l'accord de fusion. Il s'agit d'une violation manifeste et substantielle des obligations de Twitter en vertu de l'accord de fusion et M. Musk se rserve tous les droits en rsultant, y compris son droit de ne pas raliser la transaction et son droit de rsilier l'accord de fusion .

Twitter a poursuivi Musk pour le forcer  procder  l'achat. Les deux parties devaient tre juges devant le Delaware Chancery Court le 17 octobre.

Musk a allgu que Twitter trompait le public sur la quantit de bots prsents sur son service et a fait brandir cet argument comme l'une des raisons pour lesquelles il renonait  l'accord. Lui et ses avocats ont affirm que la socit de mdias sociaux trompait les investisseurs en fournissant de faux chiffres dans les documents dposs auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission.

Twitter a toutefois rtorqu que les affirmations de fraude de Musk taient incorrectes et reposaient sur une mauvaise comprhension de la manire dont l'entreprise comptabilise les robots et les faux comptes sur sa plateforme.

Musk a galement allgu que Twitter ne lui avait pas fourni les donnes ncessaires lies au spam et aux bots, ce que Twitter a ni.

Twitter a allgu que Musk cherchait une raison de se retirer de l'accord lorsque les actions de la socit ont chut paralllement  une baisse plus large du march global.

Alors que Musk accuse dsormais Twitter  d'envelopper la socit d'un nuage inutile d'incertitude , la plainte de Twitter contre lui a dclar que la socit tait confronte  des problmes causs par les critiques publiques de Musk et ses tentatives de rompre l'accord de fusion.

 Les actions des accuss en drogation  la conclusion de l'accord et le dnigrement rpt de Musk  l'gard de Twitter et de son personnel crent une incertitude et un retard qui nuisent  Twitter et  ses actionnaires et les privent de leurs droits ngocis. Ils exposent galement Twitter  des effets nfastes sur ses oprations commerciales, les employs et le cours de l'action , a dclar Twitter dans sa plainte.

Au cours du processus de dcouverte, Musk n'a apparemment pas t en mesure d'obtenir des preuves substantielles pour tayer ses allgations de spam, ce qui rend peu probable qu'il puisse gagner au procs et contribuer sans doute  ce retournement de situation.

Sources : dcision de la juge, demande des avocats d'Elon Musk

----------


## Bruno

*Elon Musk peut-il sauver Twitter de l'effondrement ? Ou va-t-il juste jeter par les fentres 44 milliards de dollars ?*
*23 % des adolescents disent utiliser ce service actuellement, contre 33 % en 2014, selon Pew*

*Si limprvisible volte-face de Musk sur la question de lachat de Twitter reste toujours incomprhensible pour certains, et continue de susciter des interrogations, il y a une chose sur laquelle toutes les personnes qui s'expriment sur Twitter semblent s'accorder : peu importe qui en est le propritaire, Twitter est l'un des rseaux sociaux les plus importants au monde,  la place publique numrique o sont dbattues les questions vitales pour l'avenir de l'humanit , comme l'a dclar Elon Musk en avril dernier.*

Elon Musk a finalement dcid dhonorer laccord quil a sign en avril 2022 malgr le conflit avec Twitter qui dure dj depuis plusieurs mois. Elon Musk a propos au rseau social de boucler le rachat dans les termes initialement convenus, c'est--dire 54,20 dollars par action, ce qui reprsente environ 44 milliards de dollars en tout. Une dcision qui a surpris plus d'un tant donn quElon Musk prpare son procs contre le rseau social en pointant entre autres le pourcentage de bots qui serait suprieur aux 5% avancs par Twitter.

Oui, Twitter peut tre informatif, divertissant et enrag. Pour un sous-ensemble de ses utilisateurs, Twitter est fascinant, addictif et priodiquement utile. C'est diffrent, cependant, d'tre vital. Et, ce qui est inquitant pour Musk ou pour quiconque possde Twitter dans un avenir proche, il y a une chance relle que l'importance de Twitter, quelle qu'elle soit, soit en dclin permanent.

Selon Pew reseach, un centre de recherche amricain qui fournit des statistiques et des informations sociales sous forme de dmographie, sondage d'opinion, analyse de contenu indique que, seuls 23 % des adolescents amricains disent utiliser Twitter aujourd'hui, contre 33 % en 2014. C'est peut-tre pour cette raison qu'Elon Musk lance l'ide de transformer Twitter en quelque chose d'autre.  L'achat de Twitter est un acclrateur pour crer X, l'application tout-en-un , a tweet Musk.

*Depuis 2014-15, TikTok a vu le jour ; l'utilisation de Facebook a diminu ; Instagram et Snapchat se sont dvelopps*

Musk a parl d'une application appele "X", une ide qu'il dveloppe en ces termes : _the everything app_. D'aprs les commentaires passs du milliardaire, ce service pourrait ressembler  l'application chinoise WeChat. Il n'a pas fourni beaucoup de dtails au-del d'un tweet d'une phrase, mais il est un fervent admirateur de WeChat.

Il s'agit d'applications qui permettent aux utilisateurs d'avoir accs  toute une srie de services allant des communications  l'appel d'un VTC. WeChat est parfois dcrit comme tant  la fois Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat et PayPal.  Je pense que si nous pouvons atteindre cela, ou mme nous en approcher chez Twitter, ce serait un immense succs , a indiqu Must.

 sa sortie en 2011, WeChat n'tait qu'une simple application mobile de messagerie textuelle et vocale. Cependant, il a rapidement volu pour devenir une application permettant au Chinois de faire presque tout en ligne, soit une sorte de mini-Internet utilis quotidiennement par plus d'un milliard de personnes. Musk a song  voix haute  rendre Twitter plus utile, indiquant qu'il souhaitait qu'il ressemble davantage  WeChat et  TikTok, le service de partage de vidos de ByteDance qui a pris son essor aux tats-Unis. Le milliardaire a galement tabli un parallle avec d'autres applications trs rpandues dans certaines rgions d'Asie.

De faon raliste, la plupart des gens ne passent pas de temps sur Twitter. Mme si l'on tient compte des utilisateurs de tous ges, Twitter n'est pas du tout aussi populaire que les autres rseaux sociaux. Certes, ses 238 millions d'utilisateurs mensuels sont clipss par les suspects vidents que sont Facebook, Instagram et WhatsApp, mais il est galement beaucoup plus petit que Snapchat, qui compte 347 millions d'utilisateurs quotidiens, et WeChat, l'application chinoise qui se targue de compter 1,2 milliard d'utilisateurs actifs.

Twitter reste fermement bas sur le texte  une poque o une grande partie du monde adopte les images et la vido. Le meilleur argument raliste de l'importance de Twitter est peut-tre celui de l'crivain Ryan Broderick, qui le qualifie de  principal site web par lequel transite toute la culture  aux tats-Unis.

Broderick soutient que Twitter est simplement la couche suprieure des mdias sociaux, principalement parce qu'il est assez facile d'y effectuer des recherches, surtout compar  TikTok. C'est un guide vers le reste de l'Internet, pas un lieu de rencontre. Mais il est facile de comprendre pourquoi certains utilisateurs de Twitter - en particulier ceux qui travaillent dans le domaine de la politique accordent tant de valeur  Twitter. Et une grande partie de cette valeur a t rconforte pendant la campagne et la prsidence de Donald Trump.

Mais en regardant en arrire, on peut aussi comprendre pourquoi ces cas d'utilisation ne sont pas vraiment extensibles. Les manifestants peuvent toujours utiliser Twitter pour s'organiser, mais les rgimes rpressifs peuvent galement exiger de Twitter qu'il retire des messages, ou bien ils peuvent le restreindre ou l'teindre compltement, ou encore jeter les utilisateurs de Twitter en prison.

Parier que quiconque - Elon Musk compris - peut redresser une entreprise de consommation numrique en perte de vitesse est une proposition trs risque, notamment parce que cela n'a jamais t fait auparavant. Une fois que les internautes ont dcid de passer  autre chose, ils ne reviennent jamais. Voir : Myspace, AOL, Yahoo. Voir aussi : le projet de Mark Zuckerberg de crer une nouvelle entreprise de mtavers pour remplacer son entreprise vieillissante Facebook.

Source : Image

*Et vous ?*


 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk peut-il sauver Twitter de l'effondrement ? Ou va-t-il juste jeter par les fentres 44 milliards de dollars ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait volte-face et indique  Twitter qu'il est dispos  racheter le rseau social au prix d'origine, les actions de Twitter bondissent de 22% suite  cette annonce

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, le chat chinois, soit une application permettant de tout faire, de la messagerie aux paiements lectroniques

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Je vois mal comment Twitter pourrait s'effondrer, ne serait-ce que dans les 5 prochaines annes, avec la base colossale de clients qu'il y a dessus ...

----------


## Mingolito

L'tude montre qu'il y a bien un effondrement de l'utilisation de Twitter, et dans le monde de la tech c'est trs mal vu, vu que c'est gnralement une bulle spculative base sur de la hausse.

----------


## totozor

> Je vois mal comment Twitter pourrait s'effondrer, ne serait-ce que dans les 5 prochaines annes, avec la base colossale de clients qu'il y a dessus ...


Je suis assez d'accord, Twitter dcline peut tre mais je doute fort qu'il s'effondrera, il n'a pas de concurrent pour l'instant.

TikTok, Instagram et Snapchat ne sont pas des mdia qui permettent des "dbats", meme si Twitter est plus une cours de rcr qu'une place publique.
N'oublions pas que Twitter contient pas mal de niches scientifiques qui permettent aux concerns de faire de la veille assez facilement. Mais cette population est probablement peu interressante pour Twitter parce que peu encline  dpenser pour rien.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk envisagerait de licencier jusqu' 75% des employs de Twitter,*
*un analyste craint qu'une rduction si drastique du personnel entrane un  effet en cascade  qui va se rpercuter sur les utilisateurs  * 

*Environ 7 500 personnes travaillent actuellement sur Twitter et 75 % d'entre elles peuvent s'attendre  se voir montrer la porte, rapporte le Washington Post. Elon Musk, qui est en plein processus d'acquisition de la socit, a dclar aux investisseurs potentiels qu'il prvoyait des licenciements drastiques pour rduire les cots. Musk a une date limite pour conclure l'achat de Twitter d'ici le 28 octobre. Dans un signe pour montrer que l'accord se poursuit, Twitter a gel les rcompenses en actions de ses employs. Des sources anonymes ont dclar au Post que l'accord progressait de bonne foi.

Des suppressions d'emplois taient de toute faon prvues. Avant l'offre de Musk, la direction de Twitter prvoyait de remercier prs d'un quart de son personnel. Les rductions du personnel prvues par Musk, qui sont plus importantes, sont  inimaginables , a dclar l'ancien responsable des mesures de spam et de sant de Twitter. Les utilisateurs le remarqueraient probablement immdiatement, car Twitter est susceptible de subir davantage de piratages, par exemple. Musk prvoit de mettre en uvre le classement forc ou stack ranking (littralement classement par pile), une pratique qui a pris fin chez Microsoft en 2013 parce qu'elle a contribu  une mauvaise culture, pour rduire les effectifs.

Le but du stack ranking est de conduire  une amlioration progressive de la performance moyenne du collectif en exigeant que les individus soient classs ou nots par rapport  leurs collgues, mettant donc en comptition les collaborateurs entre eux. Aprs avoir obtenu le rsultat, les employs ayant un classement au-dessus de la pile (the stack) sont ceux qui pourront obtenir des primes et lautre partie au-dessous de la pile seront licencis.*

Les effectifs de Twitter risquent d'tre frapps par des coupes massives dans les mois  venir, quel que soit le propritaire de l'entreprise, les interviews et les documents obtenus par le Washington Post montrent un changement susceptible d'avoir un impact majeur sur sa capacit  contrler les contenus prjudiciables et  empcher la crise de la scurit des donnes.

Elon Musk a dclar aux investisseurs potentiels dans son accord pour acheter l'entreprise qu'il prvoyait de se dbarrasser de prs de 75% des 7 500 employs de Twitter, rduisant l'entreprise  un peu plus de 2 000 employs.

Mme si l'accord Twitter de Musk choue (et il y a peu d'indications maintenant que ce sera le cas) de grosses coupes sont attendues : la direction actuelle de Twitter prvoit de rduire la masse salariale de l'entreprise d'ici la fin de l'anne prochaine, un nombre qui signifierait le dpart de prs d'un quart des effectifs, selon des documents sociaux et des entretiens avec des personnes familires avec les dlibrations de l'entreprise. La socit prvoyait galement de procder  des coupes importantes dans son infrastructure, y compris les centres de donnes qui assurent le fonctionnement du site pour plus de 200 millions d'utilisateurs qui se connectent chaque jour.

L'ampleur des coupes, qui n'ont pas t signales auparavant, aide  expliquer pourquoi les responsables de Twitter taient impatients de vendre  Musk : l'offre de 44 milliards de dollars de Musk, bien qu'hostile, est un ticket d'or pour l'entreprise en difficult, aidant potentiellement sa direction  viter des annonces douloureuses qui aurait dmoralis le personnel et peut-tre paralys la capacit du service  lutter contre la dsinformation, les discours de haine et le spam.

L'impact de ces licenciements serait probablement immdiatement ressenti par des millions d'utilisateurs, a dclar Edwin Chen, un scientifique des donnes anciennement responsable des mesures de spam et de sant de Twitter et maintenant PDG de la start-up de modration de contenu Surge AI. Il a dclar que mme s'il pensait que Twitter tait en sureffectif, les rductions de masse salariale proposes par Musk taient  inimaginables  et exposeraient les utilisateurs de Twitter  des risques de piratage et d'exposition  du matriel offensant tel que la pornographie juvnile.


*Une rduction si drastique du personnel entranera un  effet en cascade* 

 Ce serait un effet en cascade , a-t-il dit,  o vous auriez des services en panne et les gens qui resteraient n'auraient pas les connaissances institutionnelles pour les remettre en marche, et seraient compltement dmoraliss et voudraient partir d'eux-mmes .

Jeudi, Sean Edgett, un avocat de Twitter, a envoy une note  tous les employs disant que l'entreprise n'avait aucune confirmation de Musk concernant ses plans. Les  discussions sur les conomies de cots   plus petite chelle de Twitter ont t suspendues une fois l'accord de fusion sign, a dclar Edgett, selon un e-mail consult par The Post.

Dans les groupes internes de Slack, les employs de Twitter ont ragi  la nouvelle avec colre et rsignation, se soutenant mutuellement et faisant des blagues sur la tourmente des derniers mois, selon des personnes familires avec les conversations.

Twitter et Musk devraient conclure l'achat d'ici vendredi prochain. La planification de la clture avance en toute bonne foi aprs des mois de batailles juridiques, disent des personnes familires avec les ngociations qui ont parl sous couvert d'anonymat pour discuter des dlibrations internes. Si l'accord se conclut, Musk deviendrait immdiatement le nouveau propritaire de Twitter.


*Ce sera un dfi herculen de rendre Twitter, une entreprise dj en difficult, plus rentable, selon un analyste financier*

 La partie la plus facile pour Musk a t d'acheter Twitter et la partie la plus difficile est de le rparer , a estim Dan Ives, analyste financier chez Wedbush Securities.  Ce sera un dfi herculen que de renverser la tendance .

Nell Minow, experte en gouvernance d'entreprise et vice-prsidente de ValueEdge Advisors, a dclar que Musk tait probablement en train de proposer des plans ambitieux  des investisseurs potentiels, mais qu'il aura des difficults  mettre en uvre ses propositions.

 Il doit tre capable de montrer ce qu'il se passera aprs qu'il ait procd  la rduction du personnel , indique-t-elle.  Par quoi va-t-il les remplacer, l'IA ? 

Les dirigeants de l'entreprise ont rpt  plusieurs reprises aux employs qu'il n'y avait pas de plans de licenciement immdiat lors des assembles publiques. Lors de la seule mairie  laquelle il a assist, en juin, Musk a t ostensiblement pos une question sur les licenciements. Il a rpondu qu'il ne voyait pas de raison pour laquelle les moins performants devraient rester employs.

Mais les nouveaux dtails, qui refltent les conversations de ces derniers mois, mettent en vidence la nature extrme de la transformation prvue de Twitter par Musk dans l'optique de rendre plus rentable l'entreprise en difficult. Twitter n'a jamais atteint les marges bnficiaires ou la taille d'autres sites sociaux comme Meta et Snap. Et le plan de Musk de privatiser l'entreprise, la librant au passage de l'obligation de plaire  Wall Street, tait l'une des principales raisons pour lesquelles l'ancien PDG et co-fondateur Jack Dorsey a soutenu l'offre de Musk.

Et la lutte de pouvoir entre Elon Musk et Twitter sur la plateforme, puis devant les tribunaux, ont eu un impact svre sur l'entreprise. Elon Musk fait face  une importante attrition des travailleurs,  un ralentissement de l'embauche,  des projets au point mort et  un cours boursier volatil.

* Twitter ne vaut manifestement que 10  12 milliards de dollars , selon une entreprise ayant investi dans l'accord Musk - Twitter*

Rcemment, Andrea Walne, associe gnrale de Manhattan Venture Partners, une entreprise qui a investi dans l'accord, a dclar  Business Insider qu'elle pensait que Twitter ne valait que 10  12 milliards de dollars et que d'autres partenaires essayaient de sortir. Musk lui-mme a dclar que lui et ses investisseurs  payaient manifestement trop cher  pour la plateforme lors de l'appel aux rsultats de Tesla mercredi. 

Musk a suggr qu'il assouplirait les normes de modration du contenu et favoriserait la restauration du compte de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump 

Musk a dclar aux investisseurs qu'il prvoyait de doubler ses revenus en trois ans et de tripler le nombre d'utilisateurs quotidiens pouvant voir des publicits au cours de la mme priode, bien qu'il n'ait fourni que peu de dtails sur la manire dont il atteindrait ces objectifs.

Twitter estime que ses utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (MDAU), dfinis comme le nombre d'utilisateurs ligibles pour voir des publicits, sont de 237,8 millions, en hausse de 16,6% par rapport au mme trimestre de l'anne dernire. Mais les documents qui ont merg dans la bataille judiciaire de Twitter avec Musk indiquent des chiffres bien infrieurs, la partie de Musk affirmant, en utilisant les propres donnes de Twitter, que moins de 16 millions d'utilisateurs voient la grande majorit des publicits.

De plus, le temps que ces utilisateurs passent  naviguer sur Twitter a diminu de 10 % au cours de 2021 et n'a que lgrement rcupr au premier trimestre 2022, selon les entretiens.

viscrer puis remodeler le personnel en rembauchant des personnes choisies fait partie intgrante des ambitions de Musk, selon des entretiens et des documents. Bien que Musk ait prcdemment indiqu qu'il serait ouvert  la suppression de personnel (les documents juridiques montrent qu'il tait d'accord avec un ami sur un texte indiquant que le nombre d'employs de l'entreprise n'tait pas justifi par ses revenus par rapport  d'autres entreprises technologiques) il n'a pas propos de chiffres spcifiques publiquement.

*Des projections optimistes prsentes aux investisseurs, alimentes par de fortes suppressions d'emplois*

Dans les prsentations prpares pour les investisseurs et autres parties intresses, les projections commerciales optimistes de Musk ont ​​t alimentes en partie par de fortes suppressions d'emplois dans ce que l'on a appel une organisation  gonfle . Un investisseur potentiel, qui s'est exprim sous couvert d'anonymat pour dcrire franchement les propositions de Musk, les a compares  des rachats par emprunt, o les entreprises sont rendues rentables grce  des rductions dvastatrices de la main-d'uvre et des oprations.

Mais Musk a dclar  ses associs qu'il pensait que rduire considrablement la taille de l'entreprise tait la premire tape pour excuter une stratgie de redressement qui impliquerait ensuite de faire venir des travailleurs plus efficaces et apporter des innovations rentables. Celles-ci incluent l'expansion de nouveaux services qui, selon lui, pourraient gnrer plus de revenus, comme une entreprise d'abonnement o les gens paient pour s'abonner  du contenu exclusif de personnalits et d'influenceurs puissants. (Twitter exprimente actuellement un tel modle, appel Twitter Blue).

Mais les propres donnes de Twitter ont rvl que les abonnements peuvent ne pas gnrer de nouveaux revenus significatifs, selon les entretiens. En effet, les utilisateurs qui voient le plus d'annonces - environ le 1% des utilisateurs les plus performants aux tats-Unis - sont galement les plus susceptibles de rejoindre un service d'abonnement. S'ils commenaient  payer un abonnement mensuel et devenaient sans publicit, le programme pourrait cannibaliser la partie la plus lucrative de l'activit publicitaire actuelle de Twitter.

*La performance force*

Le budget de Twitter pour les effectifs - environ 1,5 milliard de dollars l'an dernier - comprend de nombreux vendeurs de publicit trs bien pays et plusieurs milliers d'ingnieurs. La socit dpense galement des centaines de millions pour des entreprises sous-traitantes qui paient des gens pour examiner les rapports de discours de haine, d'abus sexuels sur des enfants et d'autres contenus laids et enfreignant les rgles sur Internet. La rmunration mdiane de Twitter  le point auquel la moiti gagne plus et la moiti gagne moins  est d'environ 240 000 $ pour tous les employs et 308 000 $ pour les ingnieurs.

Certaines des rductions prvues d'effectif ont t suspendues en attendant la vente  Musk, qui a t annonce en avril.

L'entreprise met en place un systme d'valuation des performances appel performance force ou _stack ranking_, qui oblige les managers  noter les employs sur une courbe numrique, de sorte qu'un pourcentage dfini de travailleurs sera toujours marqu comme peu performant, selon l'un des documents de l'entreprise. Cette dcision a t critique par les membres du personnel, mais Twitter affirme que d'autres entreprises technologiques ont les mmes pratiques.

Le personnel des ressources humaines de Twitter a dclar aux employs qu'il ne prvoyait pas de licenciements massifs, mais des documents montrent que de vastes plans visant  licencier du personnel et  rduire les cots d'infrastructure taient dj en place avant que Musk ne propose de racheter l'entreprise. Musk se serait alors appuy sur ces plans en ciblant d'abord les personnes peu performantes  les personnes dsignes par le systme des ressources humaines de l'entreprise comme  pas sur la bonne voie  ou recevant une note infrieure  3 sur 5  avant de passer  d'autres phases de rduction des effectifs.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du _stack ranking_ comme mesure de performance ?
 ::fleche::  Quels seraient, selon vous, ses avantages et ses inconvnients ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk vouloir l'adopter, mme si plusieurs autres entreprises comme General Electric, Microsoft et Goldman Sachs l'ont abandonne ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk vouloir diminuer drastiquement le personnel de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos d'Edwin Chen qui pense que les rductions de masse salariale proposes par Musk exposeraient les utilisateurs de Twitter  des risques de piratage et d'exposition  du matriel offensant tel que la pornographie juvnile ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous les propos de Manhattan Venture Partners qui pense que Twitter ne vaut manifestement que 10  12 milliards de dollars et certainement pas les 44 milliards de dollars qu'Elon Musk va lui donner ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, le chat chinois, soit une application permettant de tout faire, de la messagerie aux paiements lectroniques
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk peut-il sauver Twitter de l'effondrement ? Ou va-t'il juste jeter par les fentres 44 milliards de $ ? 23 % des adolescents disent l'utiliser aujourd'hui, contre 33 % en 2014, selon Pew
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suggre de facturer aux gouvernements et aux entreprises de  lgers frais  pour utiliser Twitter, prcisant que  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que Trump n'a pas russi en lancant truth social, Musk va le russir avec 44 M de dollar.

Il va nous pondre un rseau dnatur ou tous les contenus seront libre et non modrs.

J'y vois de plus en plus la main des partis de l'alt right amricaine, trump par exemple, qui ne supporte pas qu'on les empche de dire leurs conneries.

A mon sens, cela fait partie d'un plus grand projet de socit dbride, de pure libert limite anarchique. 

Je pense que ce genre de socit mne rapidement  la dcadence. On verra si cette tape sera le vecteur d'un changement important.

----------


## noremorse

On va voir ce qui va changer. Twitter est pour l'instant un formidable outil pour propager la dsinformation tatique (ou proche de la doxa d'tat) et mdiatique (notamment les mdias mainstream).
Bon, en mme temps je n'utilise pas sur Twitter mais il y toujours la possibilit de lire les messages intressants sans tre connect😅

----------


## escartefigue

> Twitter est pour l'instant un formidable outil pour propager la dsinformation tatique (ou proche de la doxa d'tat) et mdiatique (notamment les mdias mainstream)


On trouve sur twitter toutes sortes de co###ies qui n'ont rien  voir avec les infos des mdia classiques ni avec les messages officiels.
C'est typiquement le support idal pour les rumeurs sans fondement, la vitesse de propagation des tweet tant inversement proportionnelle au srieux avec lequel l'information a t recoupe et vrifie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Dire que twitter est le media des tats et des medias mainstream... c'est presque risible.

C'est justement le vecteur principal de dsinformation dans le monde. 

Le principe est extremement puissant, mais n'importe qui peut dire n'importe quoi ou presque.

----------


## Aubergiste

> J'y vois de plus en plus la main des partis de l'alt right amricaine, Trump par exemple, qui ne supporte pas qu'on les empche de dire leurs conneries.


Chacun voit la main du camp oppos quand la modration ne vas pas dans son sens, la droit affirme que la gauche contrle les grande plateforme facebook, youtube etc la gauche affirme que les grands patrons capitaliste qui contrle les Gafam sont contre eux. En somme tous le monde dteste qu'on lempche de dire ses conneries. 



> A mon sens, cela fait partie d'un plus grand projet de socit dbride, de pure libert limite anarchique.


O est le problme si il y a une libert d'expression totalement dbride? N'est pas la grande diffrence entre nos socits actuelles est celle du pass? 
Si ont est pour la libert d'expression faut support d'entendre aussi des cons ou ceux qu'on considre comme tel sexprim et dire des conneries.

----------


## escartefigue

Le problme de la libert d'expression compltement dbride c'est qu'on peut faire de la diffamation, accuser sans preuve ou faire l'appologie du racisme.
Bref c'est la jungle.
Et dans ce genre de socits, c'est celui qui crie le plus fort et le plus souvent qui a raison.

----------


## pmithrandir

le problme d'une libert d'exprerssion totale a t rsum ci dessus... Mais ici on en a d'autres qui se glissent avec les fameux algorythmes de visibilit des messages.

En effet, les rseaux sociaux ont des besoins fondamentalement diffrents des tats ou des gens qui habitent un pays.

Un habitant veut avoir une information fiable et vrifie.
Un tat, ou plutot ses lus, veut garder le pouvoir le plus longtemps possible. que ca soit par les elections ou d'autres manires.
Les rseaux sociaux veulent gagner de l'argent.

Pour gagner de l'argent, il faut que les gens voient assez de choses qu'elles considrent fiable, tout en donnant envie de revenir. pour cela amplifier les voix discordantes est trs efficace. Donc les rseaux sociaux ont tout intret qu'un petit echo clivant trouve une porte massive. Mme si le message fait du mal a la socit dans son ensemble et vhicule des informations peu fiables.

C'est cet antagonisme qui est la principale source de nuisance des rseaux sociaux. 

Aprs, je ne pense pas qu'il existe un bon systme. Ces 3 visions sont irrconcialiables et dans l'histoire on a de nombreux exemples d'abus d'un cot ou de l'autre.

Mais aujourd'hui, on arrive a un moment ou l'autoritarisme, qu'il soit dictatorial, financier, idologique ou religieu, reprends des lettres de noblesses partout.

Dans les pays musulmans, aprs un air de mieux, on retombe dans les vieux travers.
On voit que les populismes ont les coudes franches aux usa, au bresil, en hongrie, en russie, etc...
On observe galement que les pays europens sont gangrns par une forme d'autoritarisme financier. (Macron ne sert pas d'autres intrets).


Le bien gnral, l'ducation, l'lvation de l'esprit sont plutt en voie de disparition qu'en progrs sur les 20 dernires annes. Je pense que les rseaux sociaux y sont pour beaucoup.

Quand le dbile du coin a la mme importance qu'un chercheur reconnu par ses pairs sur un sujet de science... on ne peut pas aller dans la bonne direction.

----------


## totozor

> Que pensez-vous du _stack ranking_ comme mesure de performance ?
>  Quels seraient, selon vous, ses avantages et ses inconvnients ?
>  tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk vouloir l'adopter, mme si plusieurs autres entreprises comme General Electric, Microsoft et Goldman Sachs l'ont abandonne ?


Classer des employs n'est jamais une bonne faon de manager.
Le faire par des indicateurs est encore pire. Pour une raison simple :
tu ne vas pas mettre en haut de la pile ceux qui apportent le plus mais ceux qui ont optimiser ton systme de mesure (le temps qu'ils passent  la faire n'est pas pass  crer de la valeur)
Tu vas mettre en bas de la pile ceux qui se foutent de ces indicateurs, notamment ceux qui crent normment de valeur sans le montrer.

Faire des indicateur est une grande partie de mon travail et la deuxime raction  l'indicateur consiste  chercher  l'optimiser en changeant le moins de mthode de travail puis les gens optimisent l'indicateur au risque de dgrader leur travail.

Ceci dit quand on veut virer 75% de son personnel on ne cherche pas  garder les meilleurs on cherche juste  justifier un choix qui ne peut pas l'tre : pourquoi moi et pas lui?





> tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk vouloir l'adopter, mme si plusieurs autres entreprises comme General Electric, Microsoft et Goldman Sachs l'ont abandonne ?
>  tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk vouloir diminuer drastiquement le personnel de Twitter ?


Je penses que Musk joue au Monopoly, qu'il trouve que le plateau n'est pas  son avantage et qu'il essaye de le remodeler.
Je penses qu'il ne conscientise meme pas que virer 75% de son personnel consiste 
1. mettre plus de 5000 personnes au chmage
2. Perdre toute la comptence de la socit (une grande partie des connaissances ne sont pas crites et mme si elles l'taient-elles ne seraient pas retrouvables)
3. Bref couler sa boite et jeter son argent par la fenetre.

Mais

Ce n'est pas si grave, il suffit de relancer une nouvelle partie pour s'amuser de nouveau,
on ne gagne pas  tous les coups, quand a arrive il vaut mieux tre le joueur que le pion

----------


## Bruno

*Les autorits pourraient sauver Musk en bloquant l'accord avec Twitter,*
*la Maison-Blanche considrerait qu'il existe un risque qu'un Twitter dtenu par Musk fournisse des donnes  la Russie*

*Musk a accept de payer 44 milliards de dollars pour Twitter en avril, avant que la Rserve fdrale ne commence  relever les taux d'intrt dans le but de lutter contre l'inflation. Le financement de l'acquisition est alors apparu trop bon march aux yeux des investisseurs en crdit, de sorte que les banques ont d prendre un coup financier totalisant des centaines de millions de dollars pour le sortir de leurs livres.*

Aujourd'hui, alors que Musk fait toujours l'objet d'une enqute fdrale pour sa conduite en matire de fusion, le Washington Post rapporte que si Musk rachte Twitter, il prvoit de rduire les effectifs de Twitter de prs de 75 % une fois qu'il aura finalis le rachat de l'entreprise de mdias sociaux, une dcision qui risque de provoquer le chaos parmi les employs, selon un nouveau rapport du Washington Post. Et c'est sans parler du projet de Musk de rtablir les comptes de personnalits d'extrme droite comme l'ancien prsident Donald Trump.


Ladministration Biden envisagerait de lancer des enqutes de scurit nationale sur les accords de Musk concernant Twitter et l'Internet par satellite Starlink. Ces examens pourraient finir par bloquer l'accord sur Twitter, ce qui, selon de nombreux commentateurs, est exactement ce que Musk veut.

La juge de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware, Kathaleen McCormick, a accord la demande de suspension d'Elon Musk dans une ordonnance qui donne aux parties trois semaines pour ngocier et conclure la fusion. Le procs ne commencera pas le 17 octobre comme prvu et serait entirement annul si la fusion se clt d'ici la fin de ce mois. Si les pourparlers chouent, un procs serait prvu en novembre.

Les banques qui financent  hauteur de 13 milliards de dollars l'acquisition de Twitter par le PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk, ont renonc  cder la dette aux investisseurs en raison de l'incertitude entourant le sort et les pertes de la socit de mdias sociaux, ont dclar des personnes au fait de la question.

Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, une application qui permet aux utilisateurs d'avoir accs  toute une srie de services allant des communications  l'appel d'un VTC. WeChat est parfois dcrit comme tant  la fois Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat et PayPal.  Je pense que si nous pouvons atteindre cela, ou mme nous en approcher chez Twitter, ce serait un immense succs , avait indiqu Must.

L'incertitude entourant la conclusion de l'opration a galement empch les banques de commercialiser la dette. galement, les banques ne prvoient pas de syndiquer la dette, comme c'est gnralement le cas pour ce type d'acquisition, et prvoient plutt de la garder dans leurs bilans jusqu' ce que les investisseurs aient plus de motivation.

Aprs que Musk a dclar qu'il tait  nouveau dispos  honorer son accord initial, la socit cherche sans surprise  s'assurer que Musk ne rompra pas  nouveau le contrat de fusion avant d'accepter de suspendre le litige entre les deux parties. Musk a tent de se dgager de l'accord, arguant que Twitter l'a tromp sur le nombre de comptes de spam sur la plateforme, et n'a accept de se conformer  la date limite du 28 octobre fixe par un juge du tribunal du Delaware pour conclure la transaction qu'au dbut du mois. Il n'a pas rvl de dtails sur la nouvelle direction et le nouveau plan d'affaires de Twitter, et de nombreux investisseurs se retiendraient pour avoir plus de dtails.

Les responsables amricains ne seraient pas  l'aise avec les tweets de Musk qui menaaient d'arrter de financer le service Starlink en Ukraine et voquaient des solutions  la guerre qui seraient favorables au prsident russe Vladimir Poutine. Les inquitudes concernant le fait que Musk tire des fonds de Twitter d'investisseurs trangers auraient commenc  s'intensifier au sein de l'administration Biden, qui tente d'viter les menaces de scurit nationale entourant les transactions de Musk.
Les discussions actuelles viseraient  dterminer si les tats-Unis disposent des outils juridiques ncessaires pour examiner les transactions de Musk.

Il yaurait cependant une possibilit dans la loi rgissant le Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS), un groupe interagences dirig par le dpartement du Trsor qui examine les acquisitions d'entreprises amricaines par des acheteurs trangers. Mais selon des analystes, il n'est pas certain que la loi permette de lancer des examens de scurit nationale sur les transactions de Musk. Et mme si le CFIUS lanait des examens, tout le monde serait tenu dans l'ignorance. Le dpartement du Trsor aurait dclar que le CFIUS ne fait aucun commentaire sur les acquisitions qu'il est en train d'examiner, et qu'il sera donc difficile de savoir si les tats-Unis tentent d'emprunter cette voie.

*Musk prvoit de doubler les revenus de Twitter*

Musk a dclar qu'il prvoyait de doubler les revenus de Twitter en seulement trois ans, tout en triplant le nombre d'utilisateurs quotidiens du service de mdias sociaux. Comment Musk compte-t-il y parvenir avec une quipe aussi rduite ? La rponse se trouve peut-tre dans les SMS que le milliardaire a changs avec l'investisseur technologique Jason Calacanis, rendus publics le mois dernier dans le cadre du procs intent par Twitter.

Calacanis a inond Musk de nombreuses ides pour amliorer Twitter, notamment en augmentant le nombre d'utilisateurs vrifis, en donnant aux utilisateurs payants de meilleurs avantages et en payant une  quipe de crateurs  pour qu'ils publient d'abord du contenu sur Twitter.

Calacanis a galement suggr d'imposer aux employs de Twitter de venir au bureau au moins deux jours par semaine, ce qui, selon lui, entranerait le dpart volontaire d'environ 20 % des effectifs. Musk a sembl extrmement rceptif  toutes les ides avances par Calacanis.  Tu veux tre un conseiller stratgique si a marche ?  Musk a envoy un texto  Calacanis le 23 avril.  100 %  a rpondu Calacanis.  Membre du conseil d'administration, conseiller, peu importe... vous avez mon pe .

La Maison-Blanche est galement proccupe par le fait que les dcisions commerciales de Musk pourraient constituer un risque pour la scurit nationale des tats-Unis, d'autant plus que sa socit SpaceX reoit des milliards de dollars de financement du gouvernement amricain. Et si rien n'indique que l'accord de Musk sur Twitter ou les contrats Starlink font actuellement l'objet d'un examen de scurit nationale par le Trsor amricain, cela pourrait changer rapidement.




Pourquoi l'administration Biden s'inquiterait-elle du fait que Musk puisse affaiblir la scurit nationale ? Pour commencer, la proximit de Musk avec le Parti communiste chinois n'est pas une bonne chose. Musk a rcemment suggr que Tawan devrait cder un certain contrle dmocratique au Parti communiste chinois, ce qui lui a valu les louanges des responsables de Pkin.

tant donn que Twitter recueille un grand nombre de donnes sur les Amricains - selon Pew Research, environ un adulte amricain sur cinq (23 %) dit utiliser Twitter. La part des Amricains qui utilisent la plateforme est reste constante au cours des dernires annes et est similaire  celle des utilisateurs de Snapchat (25 %) et de WhatsApp (23 %). Mais une part beaucoup plus importante d'adultes amricains utilise YouTube (81 %), Facebook (69 %) et Instagram (40 %). Alors, la Maison-Blanche considre qu'il existe un risque potentiel qu'un Twitter dtenu par Musk finisse par fournir des donnes sur les Amricains  la Russie.

*Pourcentage d'adultes amricains qui ont dclar avoir dj utilis Twitter*

Musk a galement repris les arguments russes concernant la guerre en Ukraine, suggrant que l'Ukraine devrait permettre  Vladimir Poutine de conserver la Crime, une rgion que l'autocrate russe a illgalement annexe en 2014. Plus rcemment, Poutine s'est empar de quatre autres sections de l'Ukraine, et Musk a dclar qu'il ne voulait plus financer aucun service Internet par satellite Starlink dans le pays dchir par la guerre. Musk avait prsent Starlink en Ukraine comme une sorte de don de bienfaisance, mais il a officiellement demand  la Commission europenne d'approuver le projet.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Musk pourrait se permettre d'affaiblir la scurit nationale en fournissant des donnes des Amricains  Poutine ?

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi, selon vous, l'administration Biden s'inquiterait-elle du fait que Musk puisse affaiblir la scurit nationale ?

 ::fleche::  Musk a dclar qu'il prvoyait de doubler les revenus de Twitter en seulement trois ans. Pourra-t-il parvenir avec une quipe rduite ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter voudrait s'assurer qu'Elon Musk ne tente plus de rompre l'accord de fusion, le financement par emprunt de Musk est le point clef dans les pourparlers pour mettre fin aux litiges

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, le chat chinois, soit une application permettant de tout faire, de la messagerie aux paiements lectroniques

----------


## totozor

> Pensez-vous que Musk pourrait se permettre d'affaiblir la scurit nationale en fournissant des donnes des Amricains  Poutine ?


Une chose m'chappe avec ces craintes de fuites de donnes : il existe des rgles pour la gestion des donnes aux US n'est-ce pas?
S'il y en a, il doit y avoir des organismes de contrle.
S'il y a des organismes de contrle ce risque peut tre gr.



> Pourquoi, selon vous, l'administration Biden s'inquiterait-elle du fait que Musk puisse affaiblir la scurit nationale ?


La crainte de Biden est une forme de reconnaissance de son impuissance qui m'interpelle.
Ou alors il ne fait pas confiance  ses corps de mtier, ce qui ne me rassure pas plus.
Dans tous les cas a ressemble  une belle erreur de communication.



> Musk a dclar qu'il prvoyait de doubler les revenus de Twitter en seulement trois ans. Pourra-t-il parvenir avec une quipe rduite ?


Je ne vois pas comment il compte faire de Twitter le WeChat amricain avec 25% du personnel.
A moins que son plan soit d'acheter le "code de WeChat" et de remplacer celui de Twitter.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Dire que twitter est le media des tats et des medias mainstream... c'est presque risible.
> 
> C'est justement le vecteur principal de dsinformation dans le monde. 
> 
> Le principe est extremement puissant, mais n'importe qui peut dire n'importe quoi ou presque.


Donc d'un ct l'information mainstream forcment VRAI, de l'autre la dsinformation dissidente, forcment FAUSSE ????

Superbe conceptions de la dmocratie.  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Le problme de la libert d'expression compltement dbride c'est qu'on peut faire de la diffamation, accuser sans preuve ou faire l'appologie du racisme.
> Bref c'est la jungle.
> Et dans ce genre de socits, c'est celui qui crie le plus fort et le plus souvent qui a raison.


C'est vrai, *mais ce n'est pas le propos d'Aubergiste.*




> *Chacun voit la main du camp oppos quand la modration ne vas pas dans son sens*, la droit affirme que la gauche contrle les grande plateforme facebook, youtube etc la gauche affirme que les grands patrons capitaliste qui contrle les Gafam sont contre eux. En somme tous le monde dteste qu'on lempche de dire ses conneries. 
> 
> O est le problme si il y a une libert d'expression totalement dbride? N'est pas la grande diffrence entre nos socits actuelles est celle du pass? 
> Si ont est pour la libert d'expression *faut support d'entendre aussi des cons ou ceux qu'on considre comme tel sexprim et dire des conneries.*


Aubergiste rappelle juste la dfinition de la libert d'expression. Il n'a jamais t question de faire de la diffamation, accuser sans preuve ou faire l'apologie du racisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pensez-vous que Musk pourrait se permettre d'affaiblir la scurit nationale en fournissant des donnes des Amricains  Poutine ?


Hein ?  ::fou:: 
Ils sont tars  la maison blanche.  ::ptdr:: 
L il y a un sacr niveau de paranoa  ::mouarf:: 

Ils devraient faire gaffe  ce qu'ils disent quand mme, parce que les investisseurs pourraient prendre peur ce qui pourrait faire chuter le cours des actions de toutes les entreprises qui bossent avec Elon Musk : the Boring Company, Hyperloops, Neuralink, OpenAI, SpaceX, etc.
Si la bulle Tesla se mettait a explos a pourrait avoir des rpercussions terrible sur les marchs US.




> Pourquoi, selon vous, l'administration Biden s'inquiterait-elle du fait que Musk puisse affaiblir la scurit nationale ?


Selon comment on interprter certains tweets d'Elon Musk, on peut avoir le sentiment qu'Elon Musk prfre Donald Trump au parti Dmocrate.

C'est a qui fait chier Joe Biden et sa clique.
Elon Musk en a rien  foutre, par exemple, il fait des blagues sur la consommation de crack d'Hunter Biden.
Elon Musk targets Hunter Biden with crack and hookers meme

Il ne rpte pas aveuglement la propagande US. Il a dit un truc du genre "Dans l'Est de l'Ukraine il y a des individus pro Russe".
Ce qui est contraire  la propagande qui dit que l'intgralits les ukrainiens adorent le gentil Zelensky et dtestent le mchant Poutine.
Alors que dans la ralit il y a des ukrainiens trs proche de la Russie. (comme  l'Ouest de l'Ukraine il y a des ukrainiens pro UE  ::(: ).




> Musk a dclar qu'il prvoyait de doubler les revenus de Twitter en seulement trois ans. Pourra-t-il parvenir avec une quipe rduite ?


Il n'y a aucun lien entre la taille de l'quipe et les revenus.
Pour augmenter les revenus, il faut attirer le public et les annonceurs.
En tout cas ils ont des ides et ils essaieront des stratgies.




> Calacanis a galement suggr d'imposer aux employs de Twitter de venir au bureau au moins deux jours par semaine, ce qui, selon lui, *entranerait le dpart volontaire d'environ 20 % des effectifs.*


Pure les gens qui bossent chez Twitter semblent aimer le 100 % tltravail.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Ce que Trump n'a pas russi en lancant truth social, Musk va le russir avec 44 M de dollar.
> 
> Il va nous pondre un rseau dnatur ou tous les contenus seront libre et non modrs.


Alors vous pouvez dormir tranquille, il n'en sera rien. Musk affirme ouvertement s'inspirer de WeChat, qui est le rseau social le plus censur au monde.

https://www.courrierinternational.co...ons-etudiantes
https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/high...icielle_110071
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/ch...s_5426869.html

Je ne crois pas beaucoup dans la sincrit de Musk, sinon il aurait au moins la dcence de ne pas citer cette s********. Et si Musk est sincre, je ne comprends pas votre propos. La libert d'expression est dj encadre par des lois, est mme l'homme le plus riche du monde doit s'y conforter. Et puis, c'est toujours le mme problme, mdia ou outil de communication ???? De plus, je rappelle  tout le monde les dclarations de Jack Dorsay (le fondateur de Twitter, qui  affirmer que Twitter aurais d tre un protocole, comme Mastodon. Or ce n'est pas possible de contrler un protocole ou un logiciel. Toutes les discussions de cette page ne sont valables que dans le cadre d'une plate-forme centralise.




> J'y vois de plus en plus la main des partis de l'alt right amricaine, trump par exemple, qui ne supporte pas qu'on les empche de dire leurs conneries.
> 
> A mon sens, cela fait partie d'un plus grand projet de socit dbride, de pure libert limite anarchique.
> 
> Je pense que ce genre de socit mne rapidement  la dcadence. On verra si cette tape sera le vecteur d'un changement important.


En rsum, c'est l'idologie libertarienne de droite, qui dfend un modle libral-libertaire  la fois pour les personnes et pour les entreprises. Ce que je reproche beaucoup aux libertariens amricains de droite (cela n'existe pas en France sous forme de parti, mais le journal contrepoint en est un reprsentant), c'est d'entretenir un systme destructeur pour la plante, quitte  nier toute ralit environnementale qui ne va pas dans le sens d'une liberte complte.
Sauf que de l'autre ct, on  de fausses gauches (le parti dmocrate et affili) tout autant gangrenes par des multinationales, avec quelques grandes diffrences (par rapport aux libertariens/rpublicains) :
- Les rpublicains assument le soutien aux multinationales contre l'cologie ; les dmocrates fond semblant de sintresser  l'cologie et aux droits humains.
- Les rpublicains ne restreignent pas les liberts individuelles (sauf pour la fraction proglises), mais laissent les multinationales le faire ; les dmocrates nhsitent pas  prendre pour prtextes des causes nobles pour aider les multinationales  manger les liberts individuelles.

Il n'y a plus de grand partie de gauche au tats-Unis depuis longtemps. Et encore, je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il y en ai dj eu.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Donc d'un ct l'information mainstream forcment VRAI, de l'autre la dsinformation dissidente, forcment FAUSSE ????
> 
> Superbe conceptions de la dmocratie.


Ce n'est pas ce que je dis.

Je dis juste que twitter permet  n'importe quel crtin d'avoir autant d'audience qu'un media reconnu avec plusieurs centaines de salaris.
a amne du bon et du mauvais.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour reprendre le point sur la scurit nationale, je pense que plusieurs choses sont en train de se produire.

Le monde se fragmente entre l UE, les USA, la Russie et la Chine.

Les 2 premiers contre les seconds.

Cette fragmentation a commenc depuis longtemps avec d'un ct une pousse massive du mode de vie occidentale dmocratique comme rfrence/idal dans la culture.
De l'autre l'autoritarisme qui se raidi de plus en plus. On le voit avec poutine et Xi. Ces derniers sapant nos dmocraties des qu'ils le peuvent.

A ce titre on voit depuis 10 ans se multiplier les exemples
Trump, le FN, Victor Orban,les extrmes de toutes sortes en Europe, le tea party.

Que partout dans le monde les extrmes montent en mme temps interroge. Quand on voit qu'ils ont tous comme idal ces 2 rgimes ennemis... L interrogation est vite porteuse d'une rponse.

Prochaine tape, la chasse aux sorcires.

Plus la guerre sera sanglante plus les ttes vont tomber durement.

Et de l'autre ct a a commenc aussi.
Les opposants russes sont suicids ou emprisonns. En Chine on a un prsident a vie, les milliardaires populaires sont remis  leur place, etc... 

Nous sommes juste un peu plus lente  ragir que ces rgimes par essence.

----------


## Madmac

> J'ai du mal  concevoir comment l'on peut souhaiter se retrouver avec cette ordure de Musk  la tte de l'administration de l'entreprise. La seule explication que je vois est qu'ils espre une grosse monte de l'action au moment du rachat effectif pour immdiatement vendre et quitter le navire.


Parce que le site ressemble au Titanic avec une bande de clowns marxistes au commande. Les gens qui finanaient Twitter, finanaient un outil qui pouvait affect les lections en faveur des Dmocrates. Mais les Dmocrates n'ont plus la quote. Le pays est en ruine. Il reste moins d'un mois de diesel dans le pays. Et le Prsident actuel a du mal  souvenir de son nom. Et la seule chose que sait faire la Vice-Prsidente est de ricaner.

----------


## Madmac

> Je ne vois pas comment il compte faire de Twitter le WeChat amricain avec 25% du personnel.
> A moins que son plan soit d'acheter le "code de WeChat" et de remplacer celui de Twitter.


Abandonner la censure n'est pas qu'un progrs social. C'est galement financirement trs avantageux: Le 75% est essentiellement compos de modrateurs. Ce qui vaut 44 milliards, c'est le logiciel et l'quipe de support technique.

----------


## Madmac

> Une chose m'chappe avec ces craintes de fuites de donnes : il existe des rgles pour la gestion des donnes aux US n'est-ce pas?
> S'il y en a, il doit y avoir des organismes de contrle.
> S'il y a des organismes de contrle ce risque peut tre gr.
> .


Ce n'est qu'une fausse justification. Twitter ne possde pas d'information que Meta ou Youtube ne possde galement.

Le roi Biden est nu. Et les Dmocrates tentent dsesprment de neutraliser les gens qui peuvent dmontr ce fait. Habituellement le politiciens sont pratiquement intouchables. Mais dans le cas de Biden et ses fils, cela pourraient devenir des exceptions.

----------


## Madmac

> Le problme de la libert d'expression compltement dbride c'est qu'on peut faire de la diffamation, accuser sans preuve ou faire lapologie du racisme.


C'est dj le cas. Mais tu peux le faire uniquement si tu es gauchiste. Ou tu a les bonnes valeurs du jours. Par exemple,l'Inventeur de vaccin mRNA a t bannie de Twitter. Et accuser de faire de la dsinformation pour ces mises-en-gardes contre le vaccins, par les censeurs.

----------


## Madmac

> A ce titre on voit depuis 10 ans se multiplier les exemples
> Trump, le FN, Victor Orban,les extrmes de toutes sortes en Europe, le tea party.
> 
> Que partout dans le monde les extrmes montent en mme temps interroge. Quand on voit qu'ils ont tous comme idal ces 2 rgimes ennemis... L interrogation est vite porteuse d'une rponse.
> 
> Prochaine tape, la chasse aux sorcires.
> 
> Plus la guerre sera sanglante plus les ttes vont tomber durement.


Rien d'tonnant. C'est le fonctionnement normale de  l'humanit. Quand le balancier atteint un extrme, invitablement un mouvement en sens inverse fini tt ou tard par apparatre. L'idalisme va tre remplac par le pragmatisme et le stocisme.

----------


## escartefigue

> Par exemple, l'Inventeur de vaccin mRNA a t bannie de Twitter. Et accuser de faire de la dsinformation pour ces mises-en-gardes contre le vaccins, par les censeurs.


Ceci est un double mensonge, mais de la part d'un fervent supporter de Trump tel que vous, a n'a rien d'tonnant.

D'une part, Robert Malone, puisque c'est de lui qu'il s'agit, n'est pas l'inventeur des vaccins  ARN messagers, il est seulement l'un des chercheurs  l'origine du principe, nuance.
D'autre part, ce mme Robert Malone a t interview par un torchon amricain pingl  de nombreuses reprises pour informations mensongres et qui, comme de bien entendu, fait l'apologie du trumpisme. En l'occurrence, il s'agit de "_The Epoch Times_"


*EDIT* C'est mme un triple mensonge, puisque le triste sire est toujours prsent sur Twitter, la preuve ICI o on peut continuer  couter ses conn#@ies.

----------


## Madmac

> Ceci est un double mensonge, mais de la part d'un fervent supporter de Trump tel que vous, a n'a rien d'tonnant.


Tu parle du type qui avait averti les Europens qu'ils taient trop dpendant de la Russie.




> D'une part, Robert Malone, puisque c'est de lui qu'il s'agit, n'est pas l'inventeur des vaccins  ARN messagers, il est seulement l'un des chercheurs  l'origine du principe, nuance.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai lu. Mais supposons que c'est le cas, cela n'en fait pas moins un des plus grands spcialistes de la plante sur le sujet. Et en sait plus que Fauci. Et certainement un millions de fois plus que les ploucks qui l'ont bannis.

----------


## Madmac

> Si la bulle Tesla se mettait a explos a pourrait avoir des rpercussions terrible sur les marchs US.


 Elle va forcment arriv, car les propritaires de Tesla en Californie doivent priodiquement charg leur voiture avec ...des gnratrices  essence.

Et quand on regarde les images du rservoir barrage Hoover, on voit que le pire est  venir: https://www.gettyimages.ca/photos/la...nd-the-drought
Le niveau du lac est tellement bas que les turbines ne produisent qu' 25% parce que la pression est trs faible.

La cte-ouest a toujours t pauvre en eau. Suffisamment pour affect leur territoires agricoles. Mais comme Biden compte sur les illgaux pour gagner, la frontire reste une passoires.

----------


## totozor

> Ce n'est qu'une fausse justification. Twitter ne possde pas d'information que Meta ou Youtube ne possde galement.


Je ne vois pas le rapport.
Les USA ont peur que Musk via Twitter (pas Meta ni Youtube) envoie des donnes  la Russie.
En plus ni Meta ni Youtube ne le fait  ma connaissance mais tu as certainement des informations qui prouvent que c'est le cas sous le sponsoring de Biden.



> Rien d'tonnant. C'est le fonctionnement normale de  l'humanit. Quand le balancier atteint un extrme, invitablement un mouvement en sens inverse fini tt ou tard par apparatre. L'idalisme va tre remplac par le pragmatisme et le stocisme.


Je suis heureux de voir que tu rejoins enfin le camp de la gauche.

----------


## escartefigue

> Je suis heureux de voir que tu rejoins enfin le camp de la gauche.


XD, tu vas lui dclencher une crise cardiaque

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elle va forcment arriv, car les propritaires de Tesla en Californie doivent priodiquement charg leur voiture avec ...des gnratrices  essence.


Admettons que ce soit vrai.
C'est pas si grave c'est juste des gens qui paient le kWh un peu plus cher.
Et de toutes faon les vhicules Tesla ne sont pas vendus qu'en Californie.

La Californie a un plan irraliste du genre "plus de voiture thermique neuve  partir de 2035".  ::fou:: 
Donc ils doivent tre en train de se prparer  produire plus d'lectricit.




> Le niveau du lac est tellement bas que les turbines ne produisent qu' 25% parce que la pression est trs faible.


La part de renouvelable dans le mix nergtique californien augmente (il y a une colonne "Total Renewables") et "Large Hydro" est dans sa moyenne.
Energy in California - Electricity system data
Bon aprs a s'arrte en 2020.




> Mais comme Biden compte sur les illgaux pour gagner, la frontire reste une passoires.


Les illgaux n'ont pas le droit de vote.
Les dmocrates compte surtout sur les algorithmes de Twitter, Google, YouTube, Facebook pour rester au pouvoir.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk s'est engag  conclure l'acquisition de Twitter d'ici vendredi,* 
*lors d'une vidoconfrence avec des banquiers qui aident  financer l'accord     * 

*Elon Musk a inform les co-investisseurs qui se sont engags  aider  financer son acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars de Twitter qu'il prvoyait de conclure son rachat de la socit de mdias sociaux d'ici vendredi, selon une personne proche du dossier. Les investisseurs en actions, dont Sequoia Capital, Binance, Qatar Investment Authority et d'autres ont reu les documents requis pour l'engagement de financement des avocats de Musk, a ajout la source.

Cette dcision est le signe le plus clair  ce jour que Musk prvoit de respecter le dlai fix par un juge du tribunal du Delaware pour conclure la transaction d'ici le vendredi 28 octobre.

Les banques qui se sont engages  financer le rachat de Twitter par Musk ont fini de mettre en place l'accord final de financement par emprunt et sont en train de signer les documents ncessaires. Musk s'est engag  conclure l'accord lors d'une vidoconfrence lundi avec des banquiers qui aident  financer l'accord, selon le rapport.*

Elon Musk a finalement dcid dhonorer laccord quil a sign en avril 2022 malgr le conflit avec Twitter qui dure dj depuis plusieurs mois. Elon Musk a propos au rseau social de boucler le rachat dans les termes initialement convenus, c'est--dire 54,20 dollars par action, ce qui reprsente environ 44 milliards de dollars en tout.

Mais Twitter n'a pas suspendu sa procdure judiciaire contre Elon Musk pour autant, la socit cherchait sans surprise  s'assurer que Musk ne rompra pas  nouveau le contrat de fusion avant d'accepter de suspendre le litige. Elon Musk a critiqu Twitter pour ne pas avoir immdiatement abandonn son procs contre lui et a demand au juge de surseoir  l'affaire parce que  Twitter ne prendra pas un "oui, je vais honorer mon engagement" pour une rponse .

Ses avocats ont donc demand  la juge Kathaleen McCormick de la Cour de chancellerie du Delaware  de suspendre cette action et de supprimer le procs du 17 octobre du calendrier de la Cour en raison de l'volution des circonstances qui ont effectivement motiv cette action . Ils ont galement indiqu que la fusion est sur le point de se conclure le ou vers le 28 octobre.

La juge a accord la demande de suspension d'Elon Musk : le procs n'a donc pas commenc le 17 octobre comme prvu et sera entirement annul si la fusion se clt d'ici le 28 octobre. Si les pourparlers chouent, un procs serait prvu en novembre.




> Les dfendeurs et les demandeurs reconventionnels Elon R. Musk, X Holdings I, Inc. et X Holdings II, Inc. (collectivement, les dfendeurs) ont convenu de conclure l'accord et le plan de fusion dats du 25 avril 2022, et ils ont dcid de suspendre cette action  la lumire de leur accord. Les dfendeurs ont dclar que  la clture est prvue le ou vers le 28 octobre 2022 . Le demandeur Twitter, Inc. s'oppose  la requte au motif que l'accord des dfendeurs ne garantira pas que la transaction se clture assez rapidement.
> 
> Cette action est suspendue jusqu'au 28 octobre 2022  17 heures, pour permettre aux parties de conclure la transaction. Si la transaction n'est pas clture  17 h le 28 octobre 2022, les parties ont pour instruction de me contacter par courriel le soir mme pour obtenir les dates du procs de novembre 2022.


*Elon Musk pourrait conclure un accord sur Twitter d'ici vendredi*

C'est peut-tre la meilleure faon de rsumer la saga Elon Musk-Twitter qui s'est droule au cours des six derniers mois. Aujourd'hui marque le 196e jour depuis que Musk a propos pour la premire fois d'acheter Twitter le 14 avril.

Il semble enfin qu'une fin soit en vue, ou du moins la clture d'une transaction.

Musk a dj 12,5 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt de la part de ses amis des grandes banques, mais cela laisse environ 32 milliards de dollars  prendre en compte.

Et alors que beaucoup de gens taient prts  participer  l'action lorsque l'conomie tait en effervescence, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'apptit ces jours-ci.

Vendredi, l'analyste de Wedbush, Dan Ives, a soulign ce que beaucoup spculaient depuis un moment : Musk devra vendre entre 5 et 10 milliards de dollars de ses actions Tesla pour financer l'accord.  C'est assez simple, plus il y a d'investisseurs qui se dtournent de cet accord, plus Musk a besoin d'argent pour contribuer et donc vendre plus d'actions Tesla , a crit Ives dans une note.

Les banques qui se sont engages  financer le rachat de Twitter par Musk ont ​​fini de mettre en place l'accord final de financement par emprunt et sont en train de signer les documents ncessaires, selon un article de Bloomberg News. Musk s'est engag  conclure l'accord lors d'une vidoconfrence lundi avec des banquiers qui aident  financer l'accord, selon le rapport.

 la suite de la publication de ces rapports, les actions de Twitter ont bondi et se ngociaient en hausse de 3%  52,95 $ mardi, plus proche du prix d'offre de Musk de 54,20 $.

Des banques, dont Morgan Stanley et Bank of America Corp, se sont engages  fournir 13 milliards de dollars de financement par emprunt pour soutenir l'accord. Les investisseurs en actions, dont Larry Ellison, cofondateur d'Oracle Corp et le prince saoudien Alwaleed bin Talal, apporteront 7,1 milliards de dollars.

Pendant ce temps, le groupe financier sud-coren Mirae Asset Financial Group prvoit d'engager environ 300 milliards de wons corens (208 millions de dollars) pour aider  financer le rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk, a dclar lundi  Reuters une personne proche du dossier. L'accord avec Mirae devrait tre finalis dans les prochains jours avant la date limite de clture de l'accord Twitter le 28 octobre, a dclar la source  l'agence.

La conclusion de l'accord mettra fin  des mois de spculation selon lesquelles l'entrepreneur erratique abandonnerait le rachat.

Musk s'est prsent comme un dfenseur de la libert d'expression et a critiqu l'approche de Twitter en matire de surveillance des contenus violents ou haineux, ce qui a conduit  l'interdiction de nombreuses voix conservatrices de premier plan.

*Les autorits amricaines pourraient bloquer le rachat de Twitter*

Ladministration Biden envisagerait de lancer des enqutes de scurit nationale sur les accords de Musk concernant Twitter et l'Internet par satellite Starlink. Ces examens pourraient finir par bloquer l'accord sur Twitter, ce qui, selon de nombreux commentateurs, est exactement ce que Musk veut.

Les responsables amricains ne seraient pas  l'aise avec les tweets de Musk qui menaaient d'arrter de financer le service Starlink en Ukraine et voquaient des solutions  la guerre qui seraient favorables au prsident russe Vladimir Poutine. Les inquitudes concernant le fait que Musk tire des fonds de Twitter d'investisseurs trangers auraient commenc  s'intensifier au sein de l'administration Biden, qui tente d'viter les menaces de scurit nationale entourant les transactions de Musk.

Les discussions actuelles viseraient  dterminer si les tats-Unis disposent des outils juridiques ncessaires pour examiner les transactions de Musk.

Il y aurait cependant une possibilit dans la loi rgissant le Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS), un groupe interagences dirig par le dpartement du Trsor qui examine les acquisitions d'entreprises amricaines par des acheteurs trangers. Mais selon des analystes, il n'est pas certain que la loi permette de lancer des examens de scurit nationale sur les transactions de Musk. Et mme si le CFIUS lanait des examens, tout le monde serait tenu dans l'ignorance. Le dpartement du Trsor aurait dclar que le CFIUS ne fait aucun commentaire sur les acquisitions qu'il est en train d'examiner, et qu'il sera donc difficile de savoir si les tats-Unis tentent d'emprunter cette voie.

Pourquoi l'administration Biden s'inquiterait-elle du fait que Musk puisse affaiblir la scurit nationale ? Pour commencer, la proximit de Musk avec le Parti communiste chinois n'est pas une bonne chose. Musk a rcemment suggr que Tawan devrait cder un certain contrle dmocratique au Parti communiste chinois, ce qui lui a valu les louanges des responsables de Pkin.


*Pourcentage d'adultes amricains qui ont dclar avoir dj utilis Twitter*
Twitter recueille un grand nombre de donnes sur les Amricains (selon Pew Research, environ un adulte amricain sur cinq (23 %) dit utiliser Twitter). La part des Amricains qui utilisent la plateforme est reste constante au cours des dernires annes et est similaire  celle des utilisateurs de Snapchat (25 %) et de WhatsApp (23 %). Mais une part beaucoup plus importante d'adultes amricains utilise YouTube (81 %), Facebook (69 %) et Instagram (40 %). Alors, la Maison-Blanche considre qu'il existe un risque potentiel qu'un Twitter dtenu par Musk finisse par fournir des donnes sur les Amricains  la Russie.

Musk a galement repris les arguments russes concernant la guerre en Ukraine, suggrant que l'Ukraine devrait permettre  Vladimir Poutine de conserver la Crime, une rgion que l'autocrate russe a illgalement annexe en 2014. Plus rcemment, Poutine s'est empar de quatre autres rgions de l'Ukraine, et Musk a dclar qu'il ne voulait plus financer aucun service Internet par satellite Starlink dans le pays dchir par la guerre. Musk avait prsent Starlink en Ukraine comme une sorte de don de bienfaisance, mais il a officiellement demand  la Commission europenne d'approuver le projet.

*Elon Musk envisagerait de licencier jusqu' 75% des employs de Twitter* 

Les effectifs de Twitter risquent d'tre frapps par des coupes massives dans les mois  venir, quel que soit le propritaire de l'entreprise, les interviews et les documents obtenus par le Washington Post montrent un changement susceptible d'avoir un impact majeur sur sa capacit  contrler les contenus prjudiciables et  empcher la crise de la scurit des donnes.

Elon Musk a dclar aux investisseurs potentiels dans son accord pour acheter l'entreprise qu'il prvoyait de se dbarrasser de prs de 75% des 7 500 employs de Twitter, rduisant l'entreprise  un peu plus de 2 000 employs.

Mme si l'accord Twitter de Musk choue (et il y a peu d'indications maintenant que ce sera le cas) de grosses coupes sont attendues : la direction actuelle de Twitter prvoit de rduire la masse salariale de l'entreprise d'ici la fin de l'anne prochaine, un nombre qui signifierait le dpart de prs d'un quart des effectifs, selon des documents sociaux et des entretiens avec des personnes familires avec les dlibrations de l'entreprise. La socit prvoyait galement de procder  des coupes importantes dans son infrastructure, y compris les centres de donnes qui assurent le fonctionnement du site pour plus de 200 millions d'utilisateurs qui se connectent chaque jour.

L'ampleur des coupes, qui n'ont pas t signales auparavant, aide  expliquer pourquoi les responsables de Twitter taient impatients de vendre  Musk : l'offre de 44 milliards de dollars de Musk, bien qu'hostile, est un ticket d'or pour l'entreprise en difficult, aidant potentiellement sa direction  viter des annonces douloureuses qui auraient dmoralis le personnel et peut-tre paralys la capacit du service  lutter contre la dsinformation, les discours de haine et le spam.

L'impact de ces licenciements serait probablement immdiatement ressenti par des millions d'utilisateurs, a dclar Edwin Chen, un scientifique des donnes anciennement responsable des mesures de spam et de sant de Twitter et maintenant PDG de la start-up de modration de contenu Surge AI. Il a dclar que mme s'il pensait que Twitter tait en sureffectif, les rductions de masse salariale proposes par Musk taient  inimaginables  et exposeraient les utilisateurs de Twitter  des risques de piratage et d'exposition  du matriel offensant tel que la pornographie juvnile.

 Ce serait un effet en cascade , a-t-il dit,  o vous auriez des services en panne et les gens qui resteraient n'auraient pas les connaissances institutionnelles pour les remettre en marche, et seraient compltement dmoraliss et voudraient partir d'eux-mmes .

Source : rapport

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de la situation ?

----------


## Madmac

> Je ne vois pas le rapport.
> Les USA ont peur que Musk via Twitter (pas Meta ni Youtube) envoie des donnes  la Russie.


Qu'il soit plus en faveur des politiques de Rpublicain, n'implique pas forcment qu'il a ses entres dans le parti. Et un type comme Trump ne miserais pas sur Musk. Musk est un lectron libre, en raison de son indpendance financire. C'est sans doute pour cela que les Dmocrates le dteste: Ils ne peuvent pas le manipuler. 

Et tant donn qu'il a dj une flotte de satellite de communication, je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de possder Twitter le rendrait plus dangereux. C'est aussi rationnel que refuser de vendre un pistolet  un type qui dispose d'une arme. En plus, les relations de Musk avec la Russie ne sont pas particulirement bonne, car les Russes ce torchent avec les orbites de satellites qui n'ont pas t pralablement ngoci.




> En plus ni Meta ni Youtube ne le fait  ma connaissance mais tu as certainement des informations qui prouvent que c'est le cas sous le sponsoring de Biden.
> Je suis heureux de voir que tu rejoins enfin le camp de la gauche.


J'ai toujours t un gauchisme, mais un gauchiste  la faon norvgienne. Je crois qu'un parti de gauche doit favoris le dveloppement conomique par le biais des socits d'tats comme au Qubec. Crer des emplois et favoriser des rductions de taxes et des impts en crant de nouvelle source de revenu pour l'tat.

Je mprise des types comme Mchant Con pour qui un gouvernement de gauche est un organisme de charit. Je suis dfavorable  l'interventionnisme excessif de fonctionnaire. Pour moi, l'assurance chmage devrait plutt comme un espce de compte en banque que les individus pourraient utiliser pour retourner aux tudes ou pour lancer une entreprise. Et cela sans la bndiction pralable d'un fonctionnaire. Et contrairement aux gauchistes de France, je considre que le nationalisme est une bonne chose. Et que l'tat devrait miser sur des politiques natalistes plutt que sur l'immigration. Bref je suis pour une position des gauches pour les politiques conomiques, mais libertarien pour les politiques sociales.

Je crois que beaucoup de gauchistes en Europe vont dchant dans les annes qui viendront. Je crois qu'il y a beaucoup de vrit dans cette rflexion.

* Les temps difficiles crent des hommes forts,
Les hommes forts crent de bons moments,
Les bons moments crent des hommes faibles,
Les hommes faibles crent des moments difficiles.*

Et comme depuis 40 ans, vous avez eu des leaders faibles et lches. Vous allez probablement en bavez.

----------


## Madmac

> Admettons que ce soit vrai.
> C'est pas si grave c'est juste des gens qui paient le kWh un peu plus cher.


Les tarifs d'lectricit sont en train d'exploser. Je n'avais pas pens  cet aspect du problme: Il n'y a pas de concurrence vritable dans le secteur de llectricit. Le consommateur n'a pas de choix multiples come les stations d'essences. Le client ne peut que prendre que la compagnie qui dserts sa rgion.




> Donc ils doivent tre en train de se prparer  produire plus d'lectricit.


 Ils sont galement contre le nuclaire....




> Les illgaux n'ont pas le droit de vote.


 En thorie, mais depuis des dcennies les Dmocrates ferment les yeux sur cette pratique.




> Les dmocrates compte surtout sur les algorithmes de Twitter, Google, YouTube, Facebook pour rester au pouvoir.


Exact, mais en perdant Twitter, ils perdent un lment cl. Les mdias conventionnelles peuvent transmettre la propagande sans risquer de perdre leur crdibilit.Qu' la condition que toutes les autre sources rptent les mme mensonges.  partir du moment que lunanimit cesse, cela devient intenable pour eux. Les gens ne sont pas imbciles en gnral. Ils sont trop proccup par leur problmes pour fouiller le sujet. Mais s' ils sentent que l'on les baratinent, ils deviennent trs curieux et trs efficaces.

----------


## escartefigue

> Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> 
> Les illgaux n'ont pas le droit de vote.
> 
> 
> En thorie, mais depuis des dcennies les Dmocrates ferment les yeux sur cette pratique.


Comme d'habitude, Madmac est prt  affirmer n'importe quoi pour dmonter les dmocrates ou la gauche.
Si vous trouvez une source crdible pour tayer cette affirmation fantaisiste, merci de la publier ici.
C'est pas demain la veille.

----------


## Madmac

> Comme d'habitude, Madmac est prt  affirmer n'importe quoi pour dmonter les dmocrates ou la gauche.
> Si vous trouvez une source crdible pour tayer cette affirmation fantaisiste, merci de la publier ici.
> C'est pas demain la veille.



Tu n'as regarder la situation de la Californie pour raliser que les lections sont manipuler. Contrairement  ce que tu pourrais pens les gens ne votent pas pour des politiciens qui les forcent  vivre au milieu d'excrments et seringues vides.








> I am not opposed to LEGAL IMMIGRATION
> 
> The fact is Democrats are using these Illegal Immigrants as pawns. The are using your tax dollars, and mine, to transport these illegals to States they still control, in the hope they can stop the continuing loss of seats they hold in the House. Maybe even reverse the trend by the 2030 Census, at which time the Permanent Apportionment Act will once again reapportion the 435 seats among the 50 States. *This is also why many States controlled by Democrats are trying to pass, or have already passed 'No Voter I.D.' in their States.*


https://discover.hubpages.com/politi...ed-Immigration

Pour ta gouverne, j'ai de la parent qui vivent aux tats-Unis. J'en sais plus sur ce pays que tu en saura jamais.

----------


## totozor

> Comme d'habitude, Madmac est prt  affirmer n'importe quoi pour dmonter les dmocrates ou la gauche.
> Si vous trouvez une source crdible pour tayer cette affirmation fantaisiste, merci de la publier ici.
> C'est pas demain la veille.


[TROLL]Avec une recherche Google j'ai trouv plein d'image de noirs qui vont voter[/TROLL]



> Tu n'as regarder la situation de la Californie pour raliser que les lections sont manipuler. Contrairement  ce que tu pourrais pens les gens ne votent pas pour des politiciens qui les forcent  vivre au milieu d'excrments et seringues vides.


Sauf erreur de ma part et je doute que des statistiques existent les toxicomanes marginaliss ne votent pas pour 2 raisons (au moins) :
Ils sont SDF et il faut avoir une adresse pour voter
Ils sont trop occup  survivre  leur misre et leur addiction pour se soucier de la politique (ou des politiques)

Penser que les gens qui vivent dans ce genre d'endroit votent est d'une navet flagrante et prouvent ta totale dconnection sur le sujet.

----------


## Madmac

> Penser que les gens qui vivent dans ce genre d'endroit votent est d'une navet flagrante et prouvent ta totale dconnection sur le sujet.



Il semble que tu ne comprend pas l'anglais. La vido explique que parmi personnes qui vivent dans le village que certains exercent des mtiers comme ingnieurs ou mdecins....





> I am not opposed to LEGAL IMMIGRATION
> 
> The fact is Democrats are using these Illegal Immigrants as pawns. The are using your tax dollars, and mine, to transport these illegals to States they still control, in the hope they can stop the continuing loss of seats they hold in the House. Maybe even reverse the trend by the 2030 Census, at which time the Permanent Apportionment Act will once again reapportion the 435 seats among the 50 States. *This is also why many States controlled by Democrats are trying to pass, or have already passed 'No Voter I.D.' in their States.*


https://discover.hubpages.com/politi...ed-Immigration

La raison pour laquelle ils sont favorables  une pratique qui favorise les fraudes est qu'ils en profitent. Il n'y a que dans les tats occup par les Dmocrates qui s'opposent  l'obligation d'avoir une carte d'identit pour voter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce jeu de mot fonctionne tellement bien  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1585341984679469056

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Et voil.

On est y est encore une fois : j'avais raison contre l'avis gnral des gens du forum.

Elon Musk est oblig de racheter Twitter et dsormais, il va se retrouver sur les bras avec le plus gros nid  troll et wokiste de la plante, en bref, tout ce qu'il y a de pire et de malsain.

Il va se retrouver avec l'un, si ce n'est LE, site web le plus cancrigne au monde et il aura beau vouloir le rendre "libre" et j'en passe, a ne changera rien du tout.
Les trolls se sont empars de ce site et ils ne sont pas prt d'tre vir, mme en y mettant des milliards.

Le mieux  faire aurait  la limite t de fermer cette poubelle une bonne fois pour toute qui n'a jamais rien apport de bons  par crer des grves, des procs d'intentions, des jugements  l'motions et j'en passe.

Prenez garde  Linkedin, qui est entrain d'tre pris d'assaut par cette mme population et les gens les laisse s'en emparer petit  petit, au lieu de le laisser tel qu'il est : un outil formidable pour le monde professionnel.

----------


## escartefigue

> Il semble que tu ne comprend pas l'anglais. La vido explique que parmi personnes qui vivent dans le village que certains exercent des mtiers comme ingnieurs ou mdecins....


En mme temps on ne va pas se taper 41 minutes de vido en anglais, a ne changera rien  vos sornettes.
Les lections amricaines ont t valides par les instances locales et nationales.
Mme les rpublicains ne croient pas  la fable des lections truques.
Il ne reste que Trump et son porte parole officiel en France,  savoir Madmac, pour feindre de croire en de telles foutaises.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elon Musk est oblig de racheter Twitter


Tout le monde le sait il y a eu des centaines d'articles  ce sujet.
Twitter a poursuivi Elon Musk en justice pour l'obliger  acheter Twitter.

Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer
Twitter a invit ses actionnaires  voter sur le rachat de la socit par Elon Musk le 13 septembre et compte bien obliger le milliardaire  payer



> *Musk, que Twitter a poursuivi en justice pour l'obliger  conclure l'accord, a accus ce mois-ci l'entreprise de cacher les noms des travailleurs spcifiquement chargs d'valuer la part de la clientle de la plateforme constitue de spams et de comptes bots.*





> il va se retrouver sur les bras avec le plus gros nid  troll et wokiste de la plante, en bref, tout ce qu'il y a de pire et de malsain.


Les gens dont tu parles sont ultra minoritaires.
Je pense que ce sont les algorithmes actuels qui les rendent si visible.
Il est possible qu'on les voit un peu moins dans le futur.




> Le mieux  faire aurait  la limite t de fermer cette poubelle une bonne fois pour toute


Pour qu'un site chinois prenne la place ?
Il y a dj TikTok qui fait peur au gouvernement US.




> Prenez garde  Linkedin, qui est entrain d'tre pris d'assaut par cette mme population et les gens les laisse s'en emparer petit  petit, au lieu de le laisser tel qu'il est : un outil formidable pour le monde professionnel.


Linkedin, un outil formidable pour le monde professionnel ??!!  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Il vaut mieux lire a qu'tre aveugle, j'imagine.




> Mme les rpublicains ne croient pas  la fable des lections truques.


Il y a encore beaucoup d'lecteurs tasuniens qui pensent que les lections ont t truqus, mais peu importe.
Autour du 8 novembre 2022 il va y avoir les mid terms, a risque d'tre intressant.

En ce moment on dirait que l'Alzheimer de Joe Biden s'accentue.
Etats-Unis : Joe Biden se perd dans les jardins de la Maison-Blanche
a ne doit pas tre vident pour ses partisans, est-ce qu'ils disent "il est de plus en plus souvent compltement dsorient, mais a ne l'empche pas de faire correctement son boulot" ?

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Twitter est maintenant une entreprise d'Elon Musk* 
*qui a licenci plusieurs membres de la direction de Twitter*

*Elon Musk est dsormais le propritaire de Twitter. Il est devenu le propritaire de Twitter hier en fin de journe, son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour racheter la socit ayant t officiellement conclu, marque une nouvelle re pour l'une des plateformes de mdias sociaux les plus influentes au monde.*


Elon Musk a ajout l'entreprise Twitter  son empire commercial aprs des mois d'escarmouches juridiques. Il a clbr l'vnement en licenciant des membres de la direction. Musk a licenci Parag Agrawal, qui a succd  Jack Dorsey en tant que PDG de Twitter et le directeur financier Ned Segal, tous deux prsents dans le btiment au moment des faits et escorts par la scurit, selon Reuters. Vijaya Gadde, le responsable politique de l'entreprise, que Musk avait publiquement critiqu, a galement t vinc. Sean Edgett, le directeur juridique, est galement parti, rapporte le New York Times. Sarah Personette, responsable de la clientle, a galement t licencie. Les cadres ont t grassement pays : Agrawal a reu 38,7 millions de dollars, Segal 25,4 millions de dollars, Gadde 12,5 millions de dollars et Personette, qui a tweet hier qu'elle tait ravie du rachat par Musk, a reu 11,2 millions de dollars.

Musk a initialement propos de racheter Twitter en avril, puis a chang d'avis et a tent de faire marche arrire en mai. Il a ensuite chang d'avis une nouvelle fois le 4 octobre, en dposant une lettre auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission affirmant son engagement envers l'accord initial. Musk devrait s'adresser aux epmloys de Twitter aujourdhui , maintenant que son rachat pour 44 milliards de dollars est conclu.

Musk devait tre entendu les 6 et 7 octobre, aprs avoir dplac sa dposition de fin septembre. Il a annonc qu'il allait honorer le contrat ngoci par ses avocats quelques jours seulement avant la date prvue pour sa dposition. Cette dposition allait probablement tre inconfortable ; un juge a estim que Musk avait probablement supprim les messages Signal qui taient pertinents pour l'affaire. La dposition a t retarde alors que Musk et Twitter travaillaient  la conclusion d'un accord ; Musk a mme reu une ordonnance du tribunal interrompant les procdures pour permettre la conclusion de l'accord avant le 28 octobre.

Des questions subsistent quant  ce que Musk prvoit de faire avec Twitter maintenant qu'il en est propritaire, bien qu'il ait fait un certain nombre de commentaires publics. Le Washington Post a rapport que Musk prvoyait de licencier 75 % des employs de Twitter, citant des estimations donnes  des investisseurs potentiels de Twitter. Musk a dit aux employs de Twitter que le chiffre de 75 % tait inexact, rapporte Bloomberg. Dans les messages texte de Musk, fournis aux avocats de Twitter lors de la procdure de dcouverte, lui et l'entrepreneur Jason Calacanis, un de ses amis, ont discut de la rduction du personnel en exigeant un retour au bureau.

Twitter est confront  la remise en cause de sa position en matire de libert d'expression devant les tribunaux, la Cour suprme ayant accept de se saisir de deux affaires qui dtermineront sa responsabilit en cas de contenu illgal. Musk, qui est galement PDG de Tesla et de SpaceX, a laiss entendre qu'il modifierait le mode de modration de Twitter, en assouplissant potentiellement le type de politiques qui ont vu l'ancien prsident Donald Trump tre banni de faon permanente de la plateforme.

*Les employs de Twitter attendent leur sort sous la direction d'Elon Musk*

Les employs de Twitter se demandent ce que leur nouveau  Chief Twit  leur rserve. Lentrepreneur sest rebaptis  Chef Twit  sur son profil :  twit  voulant dire  crtin  en anglais. Malgr un message de la directrice marketing Leslie Berland mercredi disant qu'ils  entendront parler de lui directement vendredi , aucune runion des employs avec Musk n'a encore t programme. Paralllement, l'actuel PDG de Twitter, Parag Argawal, ne s'est pas adress aux employs depuis des semaines.

Alors que les employs attendent plus de Musk, hier aprs-midi, un mmo interne indiquait que le code de Twitter serait gel jusqu'au mardi 1er novembre  10 heures du Pacifique ; le jour mme o de nombreux employs verront leur lot actuel de rmunration en actions et en espces tre acquis. Ensuite, Musk a demand  certains chefs de produit de Twitter de rencontrer des employs de Tesla, sans doute pour l'aider  comprendre ce qu'il achte exactement.

*L'accord avec Twitter ne comporte que des risques de perte pour Elon Musk*

Elon Musk est l'homme le plus riche de la plante, il est donc peru par plusieurs comme un gnie. Mais si l'acquisition de Twitter est l'chec colossal et trs public que certains prdisent, elle menace la chose la plus importante pour l'image de marque de Musk : sa rputation.

 Personne ne pense que l'entreprise devrait tre value  44 milliards de dollars , a dclar Andrea Walne, associe gnrale de Manhattan Venture Partners, dbut octobre. Elle et d'autres investisseurs essayaient de se retirer de la transaction.  Il est vident que moi-mme et d'autres investisseurs surpayons pour Twitter  l'heure actuelle , a dclar Musk lors d'une videoconfrence sur les rsultats de Tesla.

Twitter est un rseau social de second plan, qui n'a ralis que 5 milliards de dollars de recettes l'anne dernire. Il n'a pas ralis de bnfices. Mais il a eu une porte hors du commun, en partie grce  l'utilisation active de personnes telles que Musk, qui utilise Twitter pour communiquer avec ses fans, ses investisseurs et d'autres personnes. Parmi les gros utilisateurs figurent des hommes politiques et des journalistes, ce qui signifie que Twitter influence le discours public. Ce que Twitter ne fait pas, c'est gagner de l'argent.

Musk aurait dit aux investisseurs qu'il allait doubler les revenus de Twitter en trois ans. Il leur a galement dit qu'il prvoyait de supprimer 75 % du personnel. Mais Musk a un srieux vent contraire : les plus gros utilisateurs de Twitter dsertent la plateforme. Ces utilisateurs sont les plus rentables et gnrent la moiti des revenus de Twitter. Ce n'est pas la faute de Musk, cela dure depuis le dbut de la pandmie, mais c'est dsormais son problme. La rputation de Musk vaut de l'argent. Elle a largement contribu au succs de Tesla et de SpaceX, l'aura de Musk a protg ces deux entreprises. Et Musk a t plus avis que d'autres PDG dans l'utilisation des mdias sociaux pour le marketing. 

Sous la direction de Musk, Twitter pourrait avoir du mal  rpondre aux attentes des utilisateurs en matire de discours et de modration. Musk a dit beaucoup de choses sur ce qu'il allait faire, mais la plus notable a t qu'il prvoit moins de modration de contenu. 

La rputation de Musk a t porte par Tesla, que Musk a tir des griffes de la faillite plus d'une fois. Les vhicules lectriques Tesla ont rvolutionn le march, suscitant l'intrt de personnes qui ne sont pas des cologistes pour ces voitures. Musk a t rcompens par un cours de l'action qui a explos, lui permettant de dpasser Jeff Bezos et de devenir l'homme le plus riche de la plante. Mais si le cours de l'action Tesla commence  s'effondrer srieusement, la rputation de Musk va-t-elle suivre ?


*Un achat pour  aider lhumanit  et non  un moyen de gagner de l'argent* 

Musk a dclar que l'acquisition de Twitter n'tait  pas un moyen de gagner de l'argent , aux annonceurs, il assure dans son message quil na pas engag lopration parce que ctait  facile , mais pour  essayer daider lhumanit. En plus de respecter les lois, notre plateforme doit tre chaleureuse et accueillante pour tous , crit-il.

Malgr ces dclarations, Elon Musk aurait mis des ides pour rduire les cots et augmenter les revenus. Les gouvernements et les entreprises pourraient se voir facturer un  lger cot  pour utiliser Twitter, et des suppressions d'emplois pourraient tre envisages pour amliorer les rsultats de l'entreprise. Certains employs actuels de Twitter ont critiqu les plans de Musk pour la plateforme, les qualifiant d'incohrents et de peu dtaills. 

Plus gnralement, Musk a parl d'utiliser Twitter pour crer  X, the everything app . Il s'agit d'une rfrence  l'application chinoise WeChat, qui a commenc sa vie comme une plateforme de messagerie, mais qui s'est depuis dveloppe pour englober de multiples activits, des achats aux paiements et aux jeux.  Vous vivez essentiellement sur WeChat en Chine. Si nous pouvons recrer cela avec Twitter, nous connatrons un grand succs , a dclar Musk aux employs de Twitter en juin. 

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk s'est engag  conclure l'acquisition de Twitter d'ici vendredi lors d'une vidoconfrence avec des banquiers qui aident  financer l'accord

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, le chat chinois, soit une application permettant de tout faire, de la messagerie aux paiements lectroniques

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut que le procs de Twitter attende jusqu'en fvrier 2023, son quipe juridique a qualifi de  vitesse de croisire  la volont de Twitter d'ouvrir un procs

----------


## yahiko

Voil ! Elon est plus lger de 44 Mds de dollar. Faon de parler puisqu'il s'agit tout de mme d'un investissement bien que je vois assez mal comment il va faire pour rentabiliser son histoire. Son laius pour "aider l'humanit" c'est quand mme du pipeau.
Surtout que dans ses dclarations, je relve que ce ne sera pas le havre de la libert d'expression totale et dbride : 



> Twitter obviously cannot become a free-for-all hellscape, where anything can be said with no consequences!

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Les gens dont tu parles sont ultra minoritaires.


Les wokes et les trolls ultra minoritaires sur Twitter ??????????????????????????????????????????
EST-CE, UNE, BLAGUE ????
Mme Elon Musk a t oblig de virer Parag Agrawal, une wokiste gauchiste totalement tar qui tait un agent indien infiltr dont le seul but tait de s'incruster dans les plus hauts rseaux amricain et enrichir l'inde sur le dos des amricains. (oui a fait complotiste, mais a ne l'est pas)




> Linkedin, un outil formidable pour le monde professionnel ??!!


Oui. Clairement.
Linkedin en 2022 est srement le meilleur outil du march pour :
- trouver des clients
- trouver des prospects 
- trouver un boulot

Clairement, il n'y a pas mieux, maintenant a suppose de savoir s'en servir et construire un rseau, ce qui ne semble pas tre ton cas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Surtout que dans ses dclarations, je relve que ce ne sera pas le havre de la libert d'expression totale et dbride :


Il y a 2 choses :
- Le cadre de la loi
- Les ides qui ne correspondent pas  l'idologie dominante

Par exemple Kanye West n'a rien dit d'illgal, il n'a pas appel  la violence, il n'a menac personne, il n'a rien dit de dangereux et pourtant il est grave dans la merde.
Si il y avait de la libert d'expression, Kanye West ne serait pas en train de se faire lyncher.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Un achat pour aider l'humanit... Pfff. Si seulement avec cette pisode a sonnait la fin de cette histoire. Mais avec Musk on pas fini d'en entendre parler

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Il y a 2 choses :
> - Le cadre de la loi
> - Les ides qui ne correspondent pas  l'idologie dominante
> 
> Par exemple Kanye West n'a rien dit d'illgal, il n'a pas appel  la violence, il n'a menac personne, il n'a rien dit de dangereux et pourtant il est grave dans la merde.
> Si il y avait de la libert d'expression, Kanye West ne serait pas en train de se faire lyncher.


Le cadre de la Loi, est forcment li  une idologie dominante.
C'est dessus que repose la Loi.

Tu veux absolument avoir raison mais j'ai l'impression que tu ne prends (ou ne comprends pas) pas la vrai mesure de ton discours.

Il ne faut pas confondre une idologie, et des murs.

----------


## mith06



----------


## noremorse

L'oiseau sort enfin de sa cage

----------


## Rolllmops

> Il y a 2 choses :
> - Le cadre de la loi
> - Les ides qui ne correspondent pas  l'idologie dominante
> 
> Par exemple Kanye West n'a rien dit d'illgal, il n'a pas appel  la violence, il n'a menac personne, il n'a rien dit de dangereux et pourtant il est grave dans la merde.
> Si il y avait de la libert d'expression, Kanye West ne serait pas en train de se faire lyncher.


Srieusement ? "I'm going defcon 3 on jewish people" ce n'est pas un propos haineux d'aprs toi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'aprs toi ?


Non,  mon avis si tu remplaces jewish par catholic a ne pose problme  personne.

Je ne comprend pas l'image.
What does Defcon 3 mean? Kanye Ye Wests antisemitic comment explained - how did Adidas and Spotify respond



> Defcon is an abbreviation of the term Defence readiness condition which is used by the US Military. It is a ranking system used to measure safety alerts, with five levels in total, one is the most serious and signals serious nuclear war.
> 
> According to Veteran, Defcon 3 means *force readiness increased above normal levels* and would mean there is *increased regional tensions with possible U.S. force involvement*. Under this warning, the US military will have 15 minutes of warning prior to launching operations.

----------


## totozor

> Elon Musk est oblig de racheter Twitter et dsormais, il va se retrouver sur les bras avec le plus gros nid  troll et wokiste de la plante, en bref, tout ce qu'il y a de pire et de malsain.


Tu as oubli 4chan, les racistes et autres compliments en *phobes ( moins qu'ils ne fassent partie des trolls)



> Mme Elon Musk a t oblig de virer Parag Agrawal, [..] un agent indien infiltr


A beh je comprends mieux pourquoi cet oubli

Est-ce que Twitter est une fosse  purin? Oui
Est-ce d aux wokistes? Oui
Est-ce d aux racistes, LGBTphobes & Co? Oui
Est-ce d aux trolls? Non, faire un RS qui ne permet des messages que de 280 caractres ne permet aucun dveloppement d'ide donc est un aimant  trolls. Musk tant leur roi

----------


## Rolllmops

> Non,  mon avis si tu remplaces jewish par catholic a ne pose problme  personne.
> 
> Je ne comprend pas l'image.
> What does Defcon 3 mean? Kanye Ye Wests antisemitic comment explained - how did Adidas and Spotify respond


Alors de un je doute trs fortement qu'un personnage aussi limit intellectuellement que Kanye connaisse la dfinition exacte du terme qu'il a utilis et il fallait probablement y voir une agression pure et simple, de deux mme selon sa dfinition exacte c'est une agression envers la population concerne.

----------


## Madmac

> Srieusement ? "I'm going defcon 3 on jewish people" ce n'est pas un propos haineux d'aprs toi ?


Et cette communaut a prouv son opinion.

 "Pour savoir qui vous gouverne, dcouvrez simplement qui vous n'tes pas autoris  critiquer" ?

Tous le monde parle de reprsentation au tats-Unis sauf pour le secteur des mdias, parce que les Juifs sont surreprsent dans ce secteur. Une fois que vous avez ralis ce problme, vous comprenez la raison derrire de la majorit des interventions militaires amricaines au Moyen-Orient.

----------


## Rolllmops

Vraiment trs, trs navrant de lire ce genre de choses ici...

----------


## Madmac

> Tu veux absolument avoir raison mais j'ai l'impression que tu ne prends (ou ne comprends pas) pas la vrai mesure de ton discours.


C'est parce que tu ne comprend pas la position Kanye West.

Pourquoi les Etats-Unis s'embourbe dans ce conflit? De son point de vue, l'Ukraine n'est qu'un prtexte. Et que la vritable raison est que la Russie permet le Moyen-Orient de se dfendre contre l' Israel. Il n'y a pas que lui qui pense ce cette communaut a trop d'influence sur la politique trangre des tats-Unis.

Alors rduire le dbat  du racisme ou de l'anti-smitisme est de la dmagogie. Et comme les noires reprsentent une partie importantes des forces militaires, il a le droit de questionner la pertinence de cette intervention. Et c'est sans parler du fait que de plus en plus d'Amricains n'arrivent plus  rejoindre les deux bouts en fin de mois

----------


## Madmac

> Et voil.
> Il va se retrouver avec l'un, si ce n'est LE, site web le plus cancrigne au monde et il aura beau vouloir le rendre "libre" et j'en passe, a ne changera rien du tout.
> Les trolls se sont empars de ce site et ils ne sont pas prt d'tre vir, mme en y mettant des milliards.


Mais les Wokistes ont leur Kryptonite: Les faits et la ralit.

Dsormais, ils ne pourront plus compter sur les censeurs pour liminer les contre-arguments sous prtexte de "dsinformation". Et Antifa ne pourront plus compter sur les censeurs pour doxxer les participants.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Mais les Wokistes ont leur Kryptonite: Les faits et la ralit.


Sauf que les wokistes n'ont aucun fait, ni ralit, ils ont une vision pervertie qu'ils prtendent valoir mieux que les autres.
Ils font preuves de ce qu'ils reprochent aux autres.

Le wokiste, c'est la revanche de l'enfant gt sur le monde, comme le communiste a t la revanche de l'enfant maltrait.
Dans tous les cas : wokiste n'est en aucun cas  corrler avec saint d'esprit.

Ils ne font rien avancer, ils font tout reculer, sous le paradoxal prtexte de prtendre justement faire l'inverse.
Ils sont  mettre dans le mme panier que les NAZI, car ils le sont, ce sont les NAZI moderne.

----------


## yahiko

Il serait prfrable, voire obligatoire, de se recentrer sur le sujet : Elon et Twitter.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Pourquoi les Etats-Unis s'embourbe dans ce conflit? De son point de vue, l'Ukraine n'est qu'un prtexte. Et que la vritable raison est que la Russie permet le Moyen-Orient de se dfendre contre l' Israel. Il n'y a pas que lui qui pense ce cette communaut a trop d'influence sur la politique trangre des tats-Unis.


Tu es compltement  ct de la plaque les USA dfendent l'Ukraine pour la mme raison que les anglais ont aid la France contre l'Allemagne : un dictateur qui commence  conqurir du territoire ne se satisfait jamais de ce qu'il a, il va vouloir continuer  grossir et invitablement dclencher des conflits normes.




> Ils sont  mettre dans le mme panier que les NAZI, car ils le sont, ce sont les NAZI moderne.


Mais oui mais oui, les wokes sont des nazies. Allez, on va enfiler son pyjama, boire sa camomille et prendre sa piqre puis au dodo, a ira mieux.

----------


## Andy Oka

Quand il dit qu'il le fait aider l'humanit et non pas pour gagner des sous... Il croit qu'on va vraiment gobber a?

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Mais oui mais oui, les wokes sont des nazies. Allez, on va enfiler son pyjama, boire sa camomille et prendre sa piqre puis au dodo, a ira mieux.


Rponse typique d'une wokiste.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Quand il dit qu'il le fait aider l'humanit et non pas pour gagner des sous... Il croit qu'on va vraiment gobber a?


Je pense qu'il le fait simplement par go, pour l'unique raison de montrer qu'il a le pouvoir de faire ce qu'il veut sur cette plante et donc s'imaginer qu'en contre partie ce sentiment de puissance le rendra craint par ses adversaires.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Rponse typique d'une wokiste.


Je ne suis pas "wokiste", ce terme ne veut rien. Je suis simplement capable de me sentir concern par des injustices qui ne concernent pas directement ma petite personne. Ca fait juste de moi quelqu'un de normal.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Je ne suis pas "wokiste", ce terme ne veut rien. Je suis simplement capable de me sentir concern par des injustices qui ne concernent pas directement ma petite personne. Ca fait juste de moi quelqu'un de normal.


Dans ce cas j'ai besoin que tu me dfinisses selon toi ce qu'est un woke vu que tu les dfends.

Si tu me sors que ce sont des gens concerns par la justice, je t'arrte de suite, tu n'a rien compris.

----------


## Rolllmops

Je n'ai pas de dfinition de "woke". "Woke" est un terme pjoratif utilis par les racistes et les racs pour dcrire toute personne ne pensant pas comme eux. Il n'y a pas trs longtemps, on disait islamo-gauchistes, ce qui ne voulait tout autant rien dire.

Par ailleurs, je ne dfends personne en particulier, je combats les ides racistes et racs.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis dubitatif sur cette nouvelle.

La seule pointe d'optimisme que je peux avoir tient dans une phrase de EM o il explique que les rseaux sociaux augmentent artificiellement la diffusion des propos extrmes pour des raisons budgtaires .. et qu'il compte y mettre fin.

a serait un norme manque de visibilit pour les extrmistes du monde entier dont le moindre vomi en ligne trouve un chos norme... Parce que a fait vendre de la pub en tenant les autres personnes en haleine.

----------


## Rolllmops

Euh, faut voir ce qu'il entend par propos extrmistes dj  ::roll::

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Des ingnieurs de Tesla visitent le bureau de Twitter pour rviser le code de la plateforme pour Elon Musk*
*leur mission consisterait  identifier les problmes et les besoins du rseau social*

*Elon Musk, unique propritaire de Twitter depuis ce jeudi, aurait envoy des ingnieurs de Tesla au sige du rseau social pour valuer le code de la plateforme. Des sources au fait de la situation ont rapport que Musk a demand  des ingnieurs de Tesla de rencontrer des chefs de produit de Twitter, une dmarche qui montre que le milliardaire entend rapidement imprimer sa marque sur la socit qu'il vient de privatiser. En outre, les analystes expliquent que cette dmarche est une faon d'valuer les problmes et les besoins de Twitter et les ingnieurs mandats expliqueront ensuite la situation  Musk.*

C'est une affaire qui a t riche en rebondissements, mais qui s'est finalement solde par la privatisation de Twitter par Elon Musk. L'homme que l'on dcrit comme un libertarien et un fervent dfenseur de la libert d'expression est devenu jeudi en fin de journe l'unique propritaire de Twitter. L'accord de 44 milliards de dollars qu'il a propos en avril dernier pour racheter l'entreprise a t officiellement conclu, marquant le dbut d'une nouvelle re pour l'un des rseaux sociaux les plus influents au monde. En attendant d'exposer ses relles ambitions pour le rseau social au grand public, Musk s'installe dans son fauteuil de nouveau PDG de Twitter.

Des personnes au fait de la situation ont rapport que Musk a demand  des ingnieurs de Tesla, le constructeur de voitures lectriques qu'il dirige, de rencontrer des chefs de produit de Twitter, au sige du rseau social,  San Francisco, pour consulter le code source de la plateforme. Les ingnieurs de Tesla devront ensuite valuer le code et expliquer  Musk les besoins de l'entreprise. Ces sources ont galement rapport que depuis le 27 octobre  midi, les ingnieurs de Twitter n'ont plus le droit d'apporter des modifications au code de la plateforme de mdias sociaux afin de s'assurer que rien ne change dans le produit aprs la transaction.



Cette mesure s'inscrirait dans le cadre d'un effort visant  garantir que rien ne change dans le produit avant la conclusion de l'accord. Twitter a adopt un gel similaire lors de la premire annonce de l'opration en avril. Les deux parties ont refus de commenter la rumeur, dclarant que le processus n'est pas public. En parallle, Musk a licenci ds jeudi soir, seulement quelques heures aprs tre devenu l'unique propritaire de Twitter, les principaux dirigeants de l'entreprise, y compris l'actuel PDG Parag Agrawal. Il a succd  Jack Dorsey, cofondateur de Twitter,  la tte du rseau social fin novembre 2021 et doit quitter le moins d'un an aprs.

En effet, Agrawal est devenu PDG de Twitter lorsque Dorsey a dmissionn de manire inattendue pour se concentrer sur le dveloppement de Block (alors Square), sa socit spcialise dans le paiement mobile et le paiement lectronique qui a tendu ses activits  la blockchain et les cryptomonnaies. Agrawal a travaill chez Twitter pendant prs de dix ans, et plus rcemment en tant que directeur de la technologie. La direction d'Agrawal a t rapidement perturbe par l'arrive de Musk en mars de cette anne comme actionnaire majoritaire, avec 9 % des parts. Musk est un antagoniste de plus en plus virulent de la direction actuelle.

Selon les analystes, il tait vident qu'aprs l'arrive de Musk, Agrawal avait peu de chances de conserver son poste. Toutefois, selon un document dpos Agrawal ne partira pas les mains vides. Dans le cadre de l'accord, l'ex-PDG va acqurir 100 % de ses primes en actions non acquises. La socit de recherche Equilar a estim que cela signifie qu'il gagnera environ 42 millions de dollars. Les autres dparts concerneraient Vijaya Gadde, responsable des affaires juridiques, de la politique et de la confiance, le directeur financier Ned Segal, qui a rejoint Twitter en 2017, et Sean Edgett, qui tait avocat gnral chez Twitter depuis 2012.

Nanmoins, certains se demandent pourquoi Musk a dpch des ingnieurs de Tesla pour la rvision du code de Twitter, une plateforme disponible dans le monde entier et l'un des sites les plus frquents au monde. Selon ces critiques, les ingnieurs de Tesla ne sont pas qualifis pour la tche et Musk aurait d faire appel  des ingnieurs qui sont familiers avec ce type de plateforme.  Je ne voulais pas minimiser les efforts considrables dploys pour les fonctions d'assistance au conducteur de Tesla. C'est juste que l'architecture, les bases de code et les problmes abords sont trs diffrents d'une entreprise  l'autre , a dclar un critique.

Pour eux, les ingnieurs de Tesla seraient plus qualifis dans les systmes embarqus.  J'ai une pense similaire, car si la technologie peut tre similaire  certains gards, le contexte, l'histoire, les cas d'utilisation et les principes directeurs sont diffrents. Toute personne ayant commenc un travail de dveloppement en travaillant sur une architecture et une base de code tablies doit savoir qu'il faut des mois pour commencer  comprendre  un bon niveau ce qui se passe et les raisons. Des avis peuvent tre donns, mais ne doivent pas tre pris pour parole d'vangile par rapport aux avis des dveloppeurs existants , a dclar un autre critique.

Toutefois, d'autres estiment que les ingnieurs de Tesla peuvent bien tre qualifis pour la tche. Pour ces derniers, Tesla et Twitter sont tous deux des entreprises trs courantes qui acquirent d'normes quantits de donnes et partagent probablement le mme problme et le mme dfi. En rponse aux commentaires prcdents, l'un d'eux a dclar :  il se pourrait que Tesla dispose galement d'un back-end distribu avec lequel ses voitures communiquent, et qui pourrait mme tre distribu  l'chelle mondiale. Et je dirais mme qu'il traite probablement plus de donnes par seconde que le "produit" Twitter .

En ce qui concerne l'avenir de Twitter, Musk est pour le moment trs vasif sur le sujet, mais a laiss entendre au dbut du mois d'octobre qu' l'avenir Twitter pourrait voluer vers une super-application  l'instar de WeChat du chinois Tencent. Cette dernire est populaire parmi les utilisateurs de Chine continentale et offre une varit de fonctionnalits, notamment la messagerie, les appels vocaux et vido, les paiements lectroniques, les actualits quotidiennes, la rservation de rendez-vous chez le mdecin, de vols et de taxis, chez le notaire, la commande de nourriture, etc. Musk a fait publiquement l'loge de WeChat  plusieurs reprises.

Il a exprim son dsir de voir Twitter devenir une telle application lors de sa premire runion publique avec les employs du rseau social en juin. Lors de la runion, il Musk a expliqu :  et, vous savez, si je pense  WeChat en Chine, qui est en fait une excellente application, mais il n'y a pas de mouvement WeChat en dehors de la Chine. Et je pense qu'il y a une relle opportunit de crer cela. En Chine, vous vivez essentiellement sur WeChat parce qu'il est si utile et si utile  votre vie quotidienne. Et je pense que si nous pouvions raliser cela, ou mme nous en approcher avec Twitter, ce serait un immense succs .

Le fait de demander aux ingnieurs de Tesla de revoir le code de Twitter pourrait tre la premire tape franchie par Elon Musk pour faire voluer la plateforme vers un clone de WeChat qu'il pourrait baptiser "X". Dans un autre tweet dbut octobre, il a laiss entendre que Twitter serait un "acclrateur de la cration de X, l'application universelle". Il est donc probable que Twitter ait dj entam le processus de transformations multiples qui permettra  Musk de raliser sa vision. Mais les analystes estiment que malgr les moyens dont il dispose, le milliardaire devra relever de nombreux dfis. Tout d'abord, la concurrence est froce.

Ivan Lam, analyste principal chez Counterpoint Research, a expliqu que les applications comme Facebook, YouTube et TikTok essaient toutes dsormais de devenir des super-applications.  Pour devenir une super-application, c'est trs difficile , note-t-il. Xiaofeng Wang, analyste principal chez Forrester Research en Asie-Pacifique, a fait cho  ce point de vue. Elle a galement indiqu que l'industrie n'a fait que devenir plus sature ces dernires annes.  Lorsque WeChat a lanc pour la premire fois des services tendus au-del du social, il n'y avait pas encore tant de concurrents tablis dans des activits connexes , a-t-elle dclar.

 Par exemple, lorsque WeChat Pay a t lanc, il n'y avait pas encore de services de paiement mobile bien tablis en Chine , a-t-elle ajout. Pendant ce temps, aux tats-Unis, il y a dj PayWave, Apple Pay, Google Pay, PayPal, Venmo. Selon Wang, les entreprises qui tentent de s'implanter dans ce secteur risquent galement de se heurter au veto des responsables politiques.  L'environnement rglementaire plus souple de la Chine  l'poque a donn aux socits Internet comme Tencent et Alibaba plus de latitude pour s'tendre  un large ventail d'activits. WeChat en a bnfici et est devenu une super-application , a-t-elle dclar.

 Ce serait plus difficile aujourd'hui, tant donn les rglementations antimonopoles plus strictes en Chine , a-t-elle ajout. Il serait certainement plus difficile pour le futur "X" de faire cela aux tats-Unis. Mais le principal dfi consisterait peut-tre  essayer d'tre tout pour tout le monde. Lam a fait remarquer que plusieurs "super-applications"  succs ont gnralement cibl des publics spcifiques, ce qui facilite l'adaptation d'une suite de services  leurs besoins. Cela serait difficile  reproduire  l'chelle mondiale, et pourrait signifier que Twitter ou X devraient galement se concentrer sur certaines rgions pour dcoller.

Par ailleurs, au sujet des personnes qui ont t bannies de Twitter,  l'instar de l'ex-prsident amricain Donal Trump, Musk a tweet aujourd'hui :  Twitter formera un conseil de modration du contenu compos de points de vue trs divers. Aucune dcision importante concernant le contenu ou le rtablissement de comptes ne sera prise avant la runion de ce conseil . Contrairement  ce que l'on pensait, Musk ne laissera pas Twitter sans modration, mais elle pourrait tre plus tolrante. Il avait dclar prcdemment :  il est vident que Twitter ne peut pas devenir une zone d'enfer o tout peut tre dit sans consquence .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les ingnieurs de Tesla sont qualifis pour analyser le code de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le nouveau conseil de modration de Twitter dcidera de rtablir le compte de Donald Trump ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter est maintenant une entreprise d'Elon Musk, qui a licenci plusieurs membres de la direction de Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, le chat chinois, soit une application permettant de tout faire, de la messagerie aux paiements lectroniques

 ::fleche::  Twitter voudrait s'assurer qu'Elon Musk ne tente plus de rompre l'accord de fusion, le financement par emprunt de Musk est le point cl dans les pourparlers pour mettre fin aux litiges

 ::fleche::  La juge retarde le procs opposant Elon Musk  Twitter et leur donne trois semaines pour achever la fusion qui est prvue pour le 28 octobre 2022 au plus tard selon les avocats de Musk

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Dans ce cas j'ai besoin que tu me dfinisses selon toi ce qu'est un woke vu que tu les dfends.
> 
> Si tu me sors que ce sont des gens concerns par la justice, je t'arrte de suite, tu n'a rien compris.





> Je suis dubitatif sur cette nouvelle.
> 
> La seule pointe d'optimisme que je peux avoir tient dans une phrase de EM o il explique que les rseaux sociaux augmentent artificiellement la diffusion des propos extrmes pour des raisons budgtaires .. et qu'il compte y mettre fin.
> 
> a serait un norme manque de visibilit pour les extrmistes du monde entier dont le moindre vomi en ligne trouve un chos norme... Parce que a fait vendre de la pub en tenant les autres personnes en haleine.


Un woke / wokiste est une personne d'origine trangre dans un pays , ou elle tient un discours ngationniste contre les locaux .

Exemple en tant que belge , quand je viens en vacances en France je ne tiens pas de discours contre les franais (je ne les insultes pas , je ne dnigre pas les uses et coutumes, je n'impose pas mon art de vivre ... ). 

C'est aux allochtones  s'adapter , pas aux autochtones . En Belgique par exemple , on a pas spcialement envie qu'un pays tiers prenne le contrle du notre. Ce n'est pas  des trangers d'en prendre le contrle. 

Bah en France, quand les franais protestent pour se faire respecter chez eux , c'est la mme chose ET normal. Ce n'est en aucun cas du racisme.

Le racisme anti franais ou anti blanc existe ... Comme cette journaliste du service publique de France 3 qui trouve normal que les "blancs doivent se taire". C'est du wokisme , une forme de racisme. Du racisme anti franais et anti blanc.

----------


## Rolllmops

Je suis de plus en plus altr par ce que je lis ici, on ne m'avait pas prvenu que c'tait le forum officiel de C-News.

Tu es de plus totalement ignorant sur le sujet car ceux qui se font taxer de "woke" ne sont absolument pas les "trangers". La taxation de woke concerne des choses aussi diverses que les minorits ethniques, LGBT, les femmes, les cologistes, les scientifiques, etc. L'anti-wokisme est un mouvement anti-progressisme de manire gnrale.

Actuellement, beaucoup de studios amricains se font taxer de woke parce qu'ils intgrent entre autres des personnes noires dans leurs productions. Les Noirs amricains ne sont absolument pas des trangers, ils sont arrivs en mme temps que les caucasiens.

----------


## stardeath

> le forum officiel de C-News.


quoi? dveloppez est devenu un forum "d'opinions"? XD

je dirai que je prfre a  un mouvement dont une proportion des membres pense que les mathmatiques sont une construction de l'homme blanc occidental pour rabaisser les minorits, ou alors qu'un noir n'est pas vraiment noir si il ne vote pas pour les dmocrates/la gauche...

on a une sacr diffrence du progrs en tout cas...

pour revenir  twitter, si,  l'avenir, le set de rgles pouvaient tre appliqu  tout le monde sans chercher  savoir le background de la personne, a sera dj une grande avance.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Je n'ai pas de dfinition de "woke". "Woke" est un terme pjoratif utilis par les racistes et les racs pour dcrire toute personne ne pensant pas comme eux. Il n'y a pas trs longtemps, on disait islamo-gauchistes, ce qui ne voulait tout autant rien dire.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je ne dfends personne en particulier, je combats les ides racistes et racs.


J'ai rarement lu une personne aussi malhonnte.
Premirement, je suis prt  parier que tu n'es pas un homme, mais une femme, mais soit.

Deuximement, woke, c'est le termes que les wokes eux mmes utilisent pour se dfinir : 
- https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woke

Donc non seulement tu ne sais pas la dfinition de ce mot et ce qu'il sous entends dans le contexte de ceux qui se revendique comme tel, mais en plus, tu prtends malgr tout que ce sont les racistes et racs qui l'utilisent pour dfinir ces gens l, alors que tu le dit toi mme ne pas savoir ce que c'est.

Tu es la dfinition mme du mot woke : un cancer, qui n'apporte rien de bon aux autres, mais tire tous le monde vers le bas.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je suis de plus en plus altr par ce que je lis ici, on ne m'avait pas prvenu que c'tait le forum officiel de C-News.
> 
> Tu es de plus totalement ignorant sur le sujet car ceux qui se font taxer de "woke" ne sont absolument pas les "trangers". La taxation de woke concerne des choses aussi diverses que les minorits ethniques, LGBT, les femmes, les cologistes, les scientifiques, etc. L'anti-wokisme est un mouvement anti-progressisme de manire gnrale.


Ce que vous dites n'a aucun sens, car vous mlangez tout et n'importe quoi, dans une totale mconnaissance de toutes les ralits sociologiques. Pour que votre propos et un sens, il faudrait dj que les _minorits ethniques, LGBT, les femmes, les cologistes, les scientifiques_ soit du mme bord politique. Sauf que bien sr cela n'a rien  voir : un scientifique qui travaille pour l'industrie du ptrole ou des OGM n'est bien sr pas cologiste. La dfinition d'une minorit ethnique n'est pas claire, car que dire de l'apartheid en Afrique du Sud, alors que les blancs taient minoritaires. Quel est le rapport entre les femmes et les LGBT ? Rien nempche une femme dtre transphobe ou homophobe.
Bien sr, vous allez me dire : justement, je dis que ces choses-l sont diverses. Mais cela rend justement votre propos vide de sens, car un hypothtique mouvement "rac" ce doit de prendre des opposants prcis, et pas des opposants de manire totalement hasardeuse.

Enfin, vous vous trompez compltement sur la dfinition du "progressiste" et du "ractionnaire". Ces dfinitions correspondent  des mouvements sociologiques/politiques contraires, et pas du tout  des ides prcises. Les ides sont en fonctions du contexte et de l'poque.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressisme




> La conception politique commune contemporaine du progressisme est ne des vastes changements sociaux provoqus par *l'industrialisation dans le monde occidental*  la fin du XIXe sicle. Les progressistes considrent que le progrs est touff par les vastes ingalits conomiques entre les riches et les pauvres, le capitalisme de laisser-faire peu rglement avec des socits monopolistiques, et les conflits intenses et souvent violents entre ceux qui sont perus comme privilgis et non privilgis, arguant que des mesures taient ncessaires pour rsoudre ces problmes3.
> 
> La dfinition du progressisme a vari au fil du temps et selon les diffrentes perspectives. Le progressisme du dbut du XXe sicle *tait li  l'eugnisme et au mouvement de temprance*, tous deux promus au nom de la sant publique et en tant qu'initiatives visant  atteindre cet objectif4,5. Les progressistes contemporains promeuvent des politiques publiques qui, selon eux, conduiront  un changement social positif. Au XXIe sicle, un mouvement qui s'identifie comme progressiste est  *un mouvement social ou politique qui vise  reprsenter les intrts des gens ordinaires par le biais du changement politique et du soutien des actions gouvernementales* 6.





> Sans tre abandonne par ceux qui l'avaient porte,  savoir les libraux, y compris les libraux de droite, la notion devient le trait d'union de toutes les forces qui soutiennent l'URSS stalinienne, surtout aprs 1945.  l're de la division entre deux blocs,  l'poque de la guerre froide, le camp communiste se dfinit par  progressiste  par opposition au camp amricain  ractionnaire ,  colonialiste  ou  nocolonialiste , soumis  des  forces obscures . L'expression avait dj t employe avant la deuxime guerre mondiale, par exemple par Nikita Khrouchtchev qui parle en 1937 de Staline comme du  phare et guide de l'humanit progressiste 26,27.





> Actuellement, beaucoup de studios amricains se font taxer de woke parce qu'ils intgrent entre autres des personnes noires dans leurs productions. Les Noirs amricains ne sont absolument pas des trangers, ils sont arrivs en mme temps que les caucasiens.


Ces gens-l sont des racistes, comme il y en a malheureusement beaucoup aux tats-Unis. Mais vous ne comprenez visiblement rien  la situation amricaine, car ces racistes-l n'en n'on rien  f***** que les Afro-Amricains soient arrivs en mme temps. Ce genre de racisme est le souhait d'une reproduction des ingalits sociales, voire une croyance en un darwinisme social (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwinisme_social). Il s'agit  peu prs de la version amricaine d'ides dfendue en France par des parties tels que Ensemble ! ou Reconqute !. Jentends dj, pourquoi le parti de Macron ? Parce qu'il suffit d'enlever la xnophobie et le conservatisme de Zemmour, est-on obtient Macron (au passage, avez-vous remarqu que c'est dans les Antilles et la Runion que Macron est le moins populaire ?). Ce qui dans l'histoire moderne a dfini les ides racistes, c'est la xnophobie et l'eugnisme/darwinisme social. Il suffit d'un des deux lments pour considrer l'idologie dfendue comme "raciste" (le darwinisme social est tout aussi raciste que la xnophobie, car il y aura toujours des pays plus pauvres que d'autres).

----------


## Rolllmops

> JDeuximement, woke, c'est le termes que les wokes eux mmes utilisent pour se dfinir : 
> - https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woke


Non, comme je l'avais dj dit ici, mais a a t censur, pratiquement personne chez les francophones n'utilise ce terme autrement que de manire ironique. Je n'ai mme aucun souvenir d'avoir jamais vu une personne que d'autres dcrivent comme woke se dfinir comme woke. Il y en a peut-tre quelques-uns, l'exception qui confirme la rgle.




> Ce que vous dites n'a aucun sens, car vous mlangez tout et n'importe quoi, dans une totale mconnaissance de toutes les ralits sociologiques. Pour que votre propos et un sens, il faudrait dj que les _minorits ethniques, LGBT, les femmes, les cologistes, les scientifiques_ soit du mme bord politique. Sauf que bien sr cela n'a rien  voir : un scientifique qui travaille pour l'industrie du ptrole ou des OGM n'est bien sr pas cologiste.


Mais c'est exactement mon propos : woke ne veut absolument rien dire, comme islamo-gauchiste ne voulait rien dire. C'est un mot utilis par les racistes et les racs pour qualifier toutes les valeurs qui leur dplaisent : Tu es fministe ? => Woke. LGBT ? => Woke. Ecolo ? => Woke. Vgan ? => Woke. Sociologue ? => Woke.

Ce n'est donc pas un bord politique, bien qu'il se rapproche gnralement plutt des valeurs de gauche, on ne va pas se mentir. Quant aux scientifiques, je les ai inclus parce qu'il y a une forte corrlation entre le niveau de connaissances scientifiques, sociologiques et le niveau d'ouverture sur le monde et d'athisme. Quand on comprend comment le monde est fait, ses subtilits, on a mcaniquement une meilleure acceptation des diffrences et des ralits. Vous en faites d'ailleurs trs bien la dmonstration => Il n'y a aucune incompatibilit entre les OGM et l'cologie et cela, les scientifiques le savent.

En fait j'aurais une dfinition beaucoup plus simple et claire  proposer : Woke = Tout ce qui dplat  Eric Zemmour.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Non, comme je l'avais dj dit ici, mais a a t censur, pratiquement personne chez les francophones n'utilise ce terme autrement que de manire ironique. Je n'ai mme aucun souvenir d'avoir jamais vu une personne que d'autres dcrivent comme woke se dfinir comme woke. Il y en a peut-tre quelques-uns, l'exception qui confirme la rgle.


Sources, preuves, faits ?
Si mme wikipedia affiche la dfinition du mot woke et dit que ce sont *eux* qui se dfinissent ainsi, je prfre faire confiance  wikipdia qu' une personne qui ne pond que des absurdits comme toi depuis le dpart et ne fait que pratiquer l'inversion accusatoire, sous prtexte d'insulter les autres de raciste, alors que tu es clairement dans une forme de racisme et de sgrgation en imposant ton point de vue aux autres et en les tiquetant de racistes ds que leur avis ne vas pas dans ton sens.




> Mais c'est exactement mon propos : woke ne veut absolument rien dire, comme islamo-gauchiste ne voulait rien dire. C'est un mot utilis par les racistes et les racs pour qualifier toutes les valeurs qui leur dplaisent : Tu es fministe ? => Woke. LGBT ? => Woke. Ecolo ? => Woke. Vgan ? => Woke. Sociologue ? => Woke.


Aucun, de chez aucun rapport.
Toi tu prends des choses qui n'ont rien  voir et tu les mlanges car dans le lot il y a des ides qui te rejoigne et majoritairement aussi le terme woke, donc tu essaies de faire croire qu'un woke est forcment une personne fministe, LGBT, pro colo, pro vgan, ...

NON.
Woke est un terme parfaitement dfinit qui a une dfinition claire et prcise.
Woke est la vision extrme et dcrbre de tout ce que tu cites.

Woke = tu prend l'un de ces termes, tu les mets dans le cerveau d'un enfant gt qui ne connait rien de la vie et veux l'apprendre  tout le monde et pouf : tu as la vision par exemple; d'une fministe version woke et donc par extension, d'une woke.

Donc tu es clairement une personne woke, car tu es un extrmiste, et le pire, c'est que tu ne t'en rends mme pas compte.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Sources, preuves, faits ?
> Si mme wikipedia affiche la dfinition du mot woke et dit que ce sont *eux* qui se dfinissent ainsi, je prfre faire confiance  wikipdia qu' une personne...


Tu aurais peut-tre d lire l'article Wikipedia au moins jusqu' sa moiti du coup ? C'est dommage d'tre contredit par ses propres sources.

_Selon le rdacteur en chef adjoint du Journal du dimanche, Vivien Vergnaud, l'expression  wokisme  ressemble  l'expression politique  gauchisme  en appuyant sur le fait que cette expression a t beaucoup moque et peu de gens s'en revendiquent. Elle est plutt utilise pour disqualifier des adversaires politiques en regroupant plusieurs mouvements de pense souvent assimils  la gauche.

Pour le politologue Clment Viktorovitch, le terme  woke  est aujourd'hui davantage utilis par les adversaires aux mouvements progressistes que par les militants eux-mmes. D'aprs lui, ce mot est devenu un concept fourre-tout,  un outil purement rhtorique, une arme de disqualification massive utilise contre le discours de gauche . Il constate que les polmiques autour du wokisme ont progressivement remplac celles autour de l'islamo-gauchisme mais qu'elles ont les mmes finalits :  disqualifier les luttes antiracistes et fministes

Selon le linguiste qubcois, Gabriel Martin, l'on dsigne pjorativement comme  woke   une personne dont le militantisme sinscrit dans une idologie de gauche radicale, qui est structure en fonction de questions identitaires (lies  la race, mais aussi au genre,  l'orientation sexuelle, etc.)  et que l'idologie en jeu se trouve  en opposition conceptuelle et smantique aussi bien avec l'universalisme progressiste hrit des Lumires qu'avec ses contreparties plus conservatrices12. Il indique que le mot s'emploie aussi comme adjectif, par exemple dans l'expression  idologie woke , parfois dsigne comme du  wokisme .

Par ailleurs, les linguistes qubcois ont observ que le mot  woke  prend gnralement un sous-sens pjoratif dans leur varit de franais. Selon eux,  sert nommment  dpeindre comme endoctrines et trangres au dialogue dmocratique sain les personnes dont on l'affuble  et on l'associe souvent  des individus  moralistes, dogmatiques, qui donnent des leons, qui prnent la culture du bannissement et la rectitude politique . Il en dcoule que le mot a pris le caractre d'un exonyme : il est peu employ par la gauche pour s'autodsigner.  ce fait, le journaliste Stphane Baillargeon considre que le mot woke reprsente  une arme retourne par la droite contre la gauche_ 




> Aucun, de chez aucun rapport.
> Toi tu prends des choses qui n'ont rien  voir et tu les mlanges car dans le lot il y a des ides qui te rejoigne et majoritairement aussi le terme woke, donc tu essaies de faire croire qu'un woke est forcment une personne fministe, LGBT, pro colo, pro vgan, ...


Mais c'est exactement ce que j'essaye de t'expliquer depuis plusieurs postes, mais on dirait que le franc ne veut pas tomber comme on dit en Belgique. Woke dsigne des tas de trucs qui n'ont rien  voir et est donc vide de sens. On se fera taxer de woke si l'on est fministe OU lgbt OU colo OU anti-raciste OU vgan OU sociologue, ce qui est d'autant plus ridicule que par exemple pas mal de militantes fministes sont anti-personnes trans.




> Woke est un terme parfaitement dfinit qui a une dfinition claire et prcise.


Ben non, la preuve, tu n'y comprends rien.




> Woke est la vision extrme et dcrbre de tout ce que tu cites.


L encore absolument pas. Pour les militants anti-woke, tout est extrme. Faire de la sensibilisation anti-racisme ou anti-homophobie dans les coles serait extrme, faire la moindre action pour le climat serait extrme, essayer de pousser les filles vers des carrires o elles sont actuellement minoritaires voir anecdotiques serait extrme, vouloir rembourser les serviettes hyginiques pour femmes serait extrme, tre pro-avortement serait extrme, tre pro-mariage gay serait extrme...

Tu sais ce que je trouve extrme moi ? Ne rien faire pour le climat alors qu'on a les donnes scientifiques depuis des dcennies qui montrent qu'on se dirige vers de milliards de morts. Ca, je trouve que c'est extrme.

Tiens, une question simple, est-ce que prendre une actrice un peu bronze pour jouer la petite sirne est un geste extrmiste selon toi ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Musk va assumer le rle de PDG de Twitter et va annuler les bannissements  vie, selon une source.*
*Le commissaire europen au March intrieur prvient dj que  l'oiseau volera selon nos rgles    * 

*Elon Musk n'a pas perdu de temps pour prendre le contrle total de Twitter. Le milliardaire s'est nomm directeur gnral, a limog la haute direction et a immdiatement commenc  remodeler la stratgie de l'une des plateformes de mdias sociaux les plus influentes au monde  la clture de son accord de privatisation de 44 milliards de dollars. Mais l'homme le plus riche du monde envisage galement de supprimer les bannissements  vie des utilisateurs.

La prise de contrle de Twitter par Elon Musk inquite une grande partie des salaris de Twitter, de nombreux utilisateurs et des ONG qui appellent les rseaux sociaux  mieux lutter contre le harclement et la dsinformation.

Par l'intermdiaire de Thierry Breton, commissaire europen au March intrieur, l'Europe a laiss entendre que Twitter devra se plier aux rglementations en vigueur en Europe.*

Elon Musk a ajout l'entreprise Twitter  son empire commercial aprs des mois d'escarmouches juridiques. Il a clbr l'vnement en licenciant des membres de la direction. Musk a licenci Parag Agrawal, qui a succd  Jack Dorsey en tant que PDG de Twitter et le directeur financier Ned Segal, tous deux prsents dans le btiment au moment des faits et escorts par la scurit, selon Reuters. Vijaya Gadde, le responsable politique de l'entreprise, que Musk avait publiquement critiqu, a galement t vinc. Sean Edgett, le directeur juridique, est galement parti, rapporte le New York Times. Sarah Personette, responsable de la clientle, a galement t licencie. Les cadres ont t grassement pays : Agrawal a reu 38,7 millions de dollars, Segal 25,4 millions de dollars, Gadde 12,5 millions de dollars et Personette, qui a tweet qu'elle tait ravie du rachat par Musk, a reu 11,2 millions de dollars.

L'entrepreneur, qui dirige galement Tesla Inc. et SpaceX, pourrait ventuellement cder le rle de PDG de Twitter  plus long terme, a ajout indiqu une personne ayant connaissance du sujet. 

Des questions subsistent quant  ce que Musk prvoit de faire avec Twitter maintenant qu'il en est propritaire, bien qu'il ait fait un certain nombre de commentaires publics. Il faut dire que l'acquisition de Twitter met l'homme le plus riche du monde  la tte d'un rseau social en difficults et les investisseurs, ainsi que le public, attendent de voir mises en uvre ses stratgies pour redresser la barre.

*Le retour de Donald Trump ?*

Elon Musk a galement l'intention de supprimer les bannissements permanents des utilisateurs car il ne croit pas aux bannissements  vie. Cela signifie que les personnes prcdemment expulses de la plateforme peuvent tre autorises  revenir, une catgorie qui inclurait l'ancien prsident Donald Trump, a dclar la personne ayant connaissance du sujet. On ne sait cependant pas si Trump serait autoris  revenir sur Twitter  court terme.

En rponse  un utilisateur de Twitter se plaignant d'avoir subit un _shadow banning_ en plus d'une suppression d'abonns, Elon Musk a dclar dans un tweet vendredi qu'il  creuserait davantage aujourd'hui . Pour mmoire, le shadow banning ent ghosting1), pouvant se traduire par bannissement furtif, est le blocage (en) total ou en partie d'une communaut en ligne d'un utilisateur, ou du contenu qu'il produit, de telle sorte que celui-ci n'en ait pas conscience. Cela se fait en rendant les contributions de l'utilisateur invisibles ou moins visibles auprs des autres membres du service concern, tout en les gardant gnralement visibles par lui mme, esprant ainsi que l'absence de ractions va finir par lasser l'utilisateur et amener ce dernier  adapter ses publications, rduire ces dernires, voire carrment quitter la communaut concerne

La prise de contrle couronne une saga alambique qui a commenc en janvier avec l'accumulation tranquille par le milliardaire d'une participation majeure dans l'entreprise, son exaspration croissante quant  la faon dont elle est gre et un ventuel accord de fusion qu'il a ensuite pass des mois  essayer de dmler. Le rachat de Musk marque la fin de neuf ans de ngociation publique. Twitter a fait ses dbuts en force  la Bourse de New York en 2013, mais n'a pas russi  galer le tour de fuse ralis par d'autres poids lourds de la technologie.

Le changement de direction entranera une perturbation immdiate des oprations de Twitter, en partie parce que de nombreuses ides de Musk sur la faon de changer l'entreprise sont en contradiction avec la faon dont elle a t gre pendant des annes. Il dit vouloir assurer la  libert d'expression  sur le rseau social.

Twitter a banni Trump quelques jours aprs l'insurrection du Capitole en 2021, invoquant le  risque de nouvelles incitations  la violence . Alors que l'on s'attend  ce que l'ancien prsident fasse une autre course  la Maison Blanche en 2024, un retour sur Twitter pourrait lui donner l'occasion de dynamiser son message.


Plus largement, selon les observateurs, les initiatives de Musk menacent d'annuler des annes d'efforts de Twitter pour rduire l'intimidation et les abus sur la plate-forme. La perspective d'une modration de contenu moins restrictive sous la direction de Musk a fait craindre une dtrioration du dialogue sur le rseau social, rodant des annes d'efforts de l'entreprise et de son quipe  confiance et scurit  pour limiter les messages offensants ou dangereux. Jeudi, Musk a publi une note aux annonceurs cherchant  les rassurer sur le fait qu'il ne voulait pas que Twitter devienne un  paysage d'enfer gratuit pour tous .

*Des suppressions d'emploi en perspective*

 l'approche de la date limite du 28 octobre, Musk a commenc  apposer son empreinte sur l'entreprise, en publiant une vido de lui entrant dans le sige social et en changeant son descripteur de profil sur la plate-forme qu'il possde maintenant en  Chief Twit .

Il a organis des runions entre les ingnieurs de Tesla et la direction des produits de Twitter, et il prvoyait de s'adresser au personnel vendredi, ont dclar des personnes proches du dossier. Les ingnieurs de Twitter ne pouvaient plus apporter de modifications au code  partir de jeudi midi  San Francisco, dans le cadre d'un effort pour s'assurer que rien sur le produit ne change avant la conclusion de l'accord.

Les employs de Twitter se prparent  des licenciements depuis l'annonce de la transaction en avril, et Musk a lanc l'ide de rductions de cots pour les partenaires bancaires lorsqu'il a initialement collect des fonds pour l'accord. Certains investisseurs potentiels ont t informs que Musk prvoyait de supprimer jusqu' 75% des effectifs de Twitter, qui compte dsormais environ 7 500 personnes, et s'attend  doubler ses revenus d'ici trois ans, a dclar une personne proche du dossier plus tt ce mois-ci.

Toutefois, Elon Musk a jou la carte de l'apaisement : lors d'une visite au sige de Twitter mercredi, Musk a dclar aux employs qu'il ne prvoyait pas de supprimer 75% du personnel lorsqu'il reprendrait l'entreprise, selon des pers.

Les six derniers mois ont t difficiles pour les employs de Twitter, qui ont principalement suivi les hauts et les bas de l'accord en montagnes russes  travers les gros titres.

*L'Europe met dj Elon Musk en garde :  l'oiseau volera selon nos rgles europennes* 

En rponse  lentrepreneur qui a tweet jeudi soir  loiseau est libre  aprs avoir pris le contrle de la plateforme, Thierry Breton a tweet :  En Europe, loiseau volera selon nos rgles europennes .


Le commissaire europen a mis un lien vers une vido publie en mai dernier le montrant au ct du patron de Tesla dans son usine automobile  Austin au Texas. Ce dernier assurait tre  sur la mme longueur donde  que le responsable europen  propos de la nouvelle rglementation de lUE sur le numrique et ses obligations imposes aux plateformes en matire de modration de contenus.

Le rglement sur les services numriques (DSA) a t publi jeudi au Journal officiel de lUE, et sappliquera  partir de dbut 2024.

Il imposera le retrait rapide de tout contenu illicite (selon les lois nationales et europennes) ds quune plateforme en aura connaissance. Il contraindra les rseaux sociaux  suspendre les utilisateurs violant  frquemment  la loi.

Il impose aux  trs grandes plateformes , celles comptant  plus de 45 millions dutilisateurs actifs  dans lUE, dvaluer elles-mmes les risques lis  lutilisation de leurs services et de mettre en place les moyens appropris pour retirer des contenus problmatiques. Elles se verront imposer une transparence accrue sur leurs algorithmes et seront audites une fois par an par des organismes indpendants.

*Conclusion*

Beaucoup ont t mcontents de l'implication de Musk et certains ont remis en question ses qualifications pour diriger une entreprise de rseautage social. Son soutien  un candidat politique d'extrme droite au Texas, ainsi que les accusations de harclement sexuel d'un ancien agent de bord de SpaceX en mai, ont soulev des inquitudes supplmentaires. Lors d'une sance de questions-rponses vido avec Musk en juin, certains employs se sont moqus de Musk sur les canaux internes de Slack. D'autres l'ont ridiculis ou rprimand publiquement sur Twitter tout au long du processus de transaction.

Sources : Elon Musk, Thierry Breton

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Elon Musk va-t-il rhabiliter le compte de Donald Trump ?
 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous la sortie de Thierry Breton ?

----------


## Madmac

> Tu es compltement  ct de la plaque les USA dfendent l'Ukraine pour la mme raison que les anglais ont aid la France contre l'Allemagne : un dictateur qui commence  conqurir du territoire ne se satisfait jamais de ce qu'il a, il va vouloir continuer  grossir et invitablement dclencher des conflits normes.


Bien pour le moment, c'est l'OTAN qui cherche  s'parpiller.

----------


## Madmac

> Je suis de plus en plus altr par ce que je lis ici, on ne m'avait pas prvenu que c'tait le forum officiel de C-News.
> 
> Tu es de plus totalement ignorant sur le sujet car ceux qui se font taxer de "woke" ne sont absolument pas les "trangers". La taxation de woke concerne des choses aussi diverses que les minorits ethniques, LGBT, les femmes, les cologistes, les scientifiques, etc.


. Parce que plusieurs d'entre eux se dclarent tre "victime d'oppression".




> L'anti-wokisme est un mouvement anti-progressisme de manire gnrale.


C'est le contraire, le wokisme est une idologue rgressive raciste qui rduit l'tre humain  sont appartenance  une groupe. Le niveau de dbilit de ces gens est telle qu'ils dsirent rinstaurer la sgrgation dans les universits.

----------


## Rolllmops

Allez tu vas sur mon ignore-list toi, tu n'es juste pas assez malin pour que j'ai envie de perdre du temps  discuter avec toi.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> *Pour le politologue* Clment Viktorovitch, le terme  woke  est aujourd'hui *davantage* utilis par les adversaires aux mouvements progressistes que par les militants eux-mmes. *D'aprs lui*, ce mot est devenu un concept fourre-tout,  un outil purement rhtorique, une arme de disqualification massive utilise contre le discours de gauche . Il constate que les polmiques autour du wokisme ont progressivement remplac celles autour de l'islamo-gauchisme mais qu'elles ont les mmes finalits :  disqualifier les luttes antiracistes et fministes


1 - Les wokes se dfinissent bel et bien en tant que tel,  aucun moment Wikipdia ne dis l'inverse, tu peux me sortir tous les politologues de la plante pour dire l'inverse, cela ne change rien aux faits.
2 - Cela ne change rien  la dfinition de ce qu'est un woke, c'est  dire : un enfant gt qui ne maitrise pas un sujet de vie mais veut pourtant dmontrer  tous le monde  quel point sa vision du monde est meilleure que les autres.

----------


## Rolllmops

Tu ne peux pas savoir comment se dfinissent les woke puisque tu n'es pas capable de comprendre ce dont il s'agit  ::aie::

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Tiens, une question simple, est-ce que prendre une actrice un peu bronze pour jouer la petite sirne est un geste extrmiste selon toi ?


Donc tu renies les diffrences ethniques dans l'espce humaine et refuse d'admettre que gntiquement un noir, un blanc et asiatique n'est pas pareil au point que deux asiatique ne peuvent pas accoucher d'un enfant ayant les traits gntiques d'un togolais ?

Car l'actrice n'est pas "un peu bronze", elle a une appartenance gntique, que personnellement je ne juge pas, car j'en ai absolument  fo***.
Par contre, j'apprcie la fidlit que l'on donne  une uvre et par extension, le respect que l'on donne  un artiste.

Si la petite sirne doit tre noire, alors il doit tre interdit de s'offusquer quand Motoko Kusanagi est interprte par une caucasienne.
Hors c'est deux poids, deux mesures.

Soit aucune mesure, soit la mme pour tout le monde.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Par contre,

je note que Thierry Breton dmontre  la terre entire que l'Europe est contrl par un rgime totalitaire et  l'inverse des liberts d'expressions, puisque Musk scande le fait de faire de Tweeter un endroit libre d'expression et Thierry Breton se jette sur l'occasion, tel un petit chef autoritaire, pour jouer du bton.

----------


## stardeath

> Par contre,
> 
> je note que Thierry Breton dmontre  la terre entire que l'Europe est contrl par un rgime totalitaire et  l'inverse des liberts d'expressions, puisque Musk scande le fait de faire de Tweeter un endroit libre d'expression et Thierry Breton se jette sur l'occasion, tel un petit chef autoritaire, pour jouer du bton.


et je dirai mme pire que a, pourquoi quand c'est musk, il se lance en chevalier blanc en disant qu'il faudra respecter les lois europennes, mais quand c'tait les autres dbiles, bizarrement, les contenus problmatiques taient accepts (ou pas considrs problmatiques)?

j'aime bien en tout cas les wokes, ils veulent rtablir (rtablissent dj selon les endroits) littralement les sgrgations raciales mais font passer a pour la modernit...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Selon vous, Elon Musk va-t-il rhabiliter le compte de Donald Trump ?


J'espre.
Il y a des chances pour que de nombreux compte se fassent dbloquer.

Les algorithmes vont changer galement, il y a des ides qui subissent un shadow ban, ce ne sera peut-tre plus le cas dans le futur.
Je suis curieux de voir ce qui va se passer.

====
Il y a un random sur Twitter qui a une ide sympa :



> https://twitter.com/FranckGoldstein/...50031542751232
> Nous sommes beaucoup dlecteurs d@EmmanuelMacron  quitter Twitter suite au rachat de Musk
> 
> Pourquoi le gouvernement ne lancerai t-il pas son propre rseau social ?


Si seulement tous les marconistes pouvaient quitter twitter  ::P: 
Ils ne sont pas nombreux, mais ils sont pnible.
Ce serait gnial pour eux un rseau social contrl par le gouvernement. Il n'y aurait aucun message de soutient aux gilets jaunes  ::ptdr::

----------


## Rolllmops

Tiens, juste pour le lulz, j'ai fait une petite exprience. J'ai tap "je suis woke" et "je me dfinis comme woke" dans Google. Eh bien, quasiment aucun rsultat rellement pertinent par rapport  cette recherche ne ressort. C'est curieux non ?




> Donc tu renies les diffrences ethniques dans l'espce humaine et refuse d'admettre que gntiquement un noir, un blanc et asiatique n'est pas pareil au point que deux asiatique ne peuvent pas accoucher d'un enfant ayant les traits gntiques d'un togolais ?


Quel rapport dans le contexte ? Le pre de la petite sirne est-il blanc dans ce film ?




> Car l'actrice n'est pas "un peu bronze", elle a une appartenance gntique, que personnellement je ne juge pas, car j'en ai absolument  fo***.


Fort bien, tu n'en as rien  foutre. Et je vais te dire un secret : Moi non plus. Mais apparemment, c'est pour certains suffisamment scandaleux pour gnrer des millions de dislikes sur Youtube, des appels  la haine et au boycott. Ces gens se sentent profondment insults par cette actrice, c'est une honte, un scandale, Disney est en train de dtruire leur enfance. Du coup tu ne considres pas que prendre cette actrice est de l'extrmisme ? Tu es donc peut-tre woke en fait  ::aie:: 




> Par contre, j'apprcie la fidlit que l'on donne  une uvre et par extension, le respect que l'on donne  un artiste.


Je n'ai pas lu le roman original mais je doute trs fort que l'adaptation de Disney en dessin anim soit trs fidle de toute faon, c'est un peu un non sujet. 




> Si la petite sirne doit tre noire, alors il doit tre interdit de s'offusquer quand Motoko Kusanagi est interprte par une caucasienne.
> Hors c'est deux poids, deux mesures.


Une grande partie des personnages trangers dans les films ont toujours t interprts par des blancs maquills et  peu prs tout le monde s'en fout, ce qui est la raction raisonnable  avoir face  ce sujet.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> et je dirai mme pire que a, pourquoi quand c'est musk, il se lance en chevalier blanc en disant qu'il faudra respecter les lois europennes, mais quand c'tait les autres dbiles, bizarrement, les contenus problmatiques taient accepts (ou pas considrs problmatiques)?
> 
> j'aime bien en tout cas les wokes, ils veulent rtablir (rtablissent dj selon les endroits) littralement les sgrgations raciales mais font passer a pour la modernit...


Je n'aurais pas mieux dit.
Il y a autre chose que je note, j'ai t faire un tour sur Linkedin pour voir le CV de ce personnage qui sige aux plus hautes instances Europennes et donc gre de l'humain, alors qu'il n'a jamais au cours de sa vie, fait un mtier qui lui permette de connaitre le quotidien de la trs grande majorit des Europens.

Cet individu n'a jamais t livreur, travaill dans une usine, ...
Il a pass sa vie entire derrire un bureau au chaud et n'est tout simplement pas, mme en y mettant tout la bonne volont et l'empathie possible, capable de comprendre ce que c'est que de faire partie des gens, dit de "normaux".

Il a t chanceux et privilgi toute sa vie et n'a pas grimp au mrite mais au piston et a, moi, c'est un truc que je trouve inadmissible et qui devrait tre littralement interdit en 2022 pour pouvoir sig  n'importe quel poste ayant autant de responsabilit.

A la fin, nous avons affaire  des gens qui prchent pour leur paroisse et ne sont pas en capacit d'avoir des raisonnements humains, philanthrope, ayant de la distance et ramenant tout  leur jugement personnel, trop souvent, berc d'illusion  la place de prendre rellement la mesure des choses en gardant un cap en tte, permettre d'amliorer le sort, de *tout le monde* et pas seulement le petit immigr qui joue les pleureuses alors que dans son pays natal c'tait l'escroc du village.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Fort bien, tu n'en as rien  foutre. Et je vais te dire un secret : Moi non plus. Mais apparemment, c'est pour certains suffisamment scandaleux pour gnrer des millions de dislikes sur Youtube, des appels  la haine et au boycott. Ces gens se sentent profondment insults par cette actrice, c'est une honte, un scandale, Disney est en train de dtruire leur enfance. Du coup tu ne considres pas que prendre cette actrice est de l'extrmisme ? Tu es donc peut-tre woke en fait 
> .


Je t'ai dj indiqu au moins 4 fois ce qu'est un woke : un enfant gt qui ne connait rien de la vie mais sous prtexte de se sentir concern par un sujet de socit veut l'apprendre au reste du monde.
C'est une personne qui ne fait preuve d'aucun recul et d'aucun jugement rflchi.
C'est une personne qui agit dans l'motionnel et l'go.

Donc non, je ne suis pas Woke, et pire : je dis qu'un woke est une personne aussi dangereuse qu'un NAZI et je vais reprendre mon terme : c'est un NAZI moderne.

Depuis le dpart, je lis tes messages, mais tu ne veux que, avant tout, avoir raison et dmontrer  quel point tu as raison par tout les moyens, au lieu de te poser 5 minutes et repenser ton raisonnement.

Si les gens s'offusque pour la petite sirne, ce n'est pas parce qu'elle est noire ou mtisse, c'est parce que cela ne respecte pas l'oeuvre telle qu'elle a t pense par l'artiste.

Les gens ont le droit de s'offusquer si demain un biopic sort sur la vie de Mandela avec en interprte un acteur asiatique.
Mais l n'est pas le sujet, car je te rejoins sur le fait que les gens ne devraient pas, tout court, s'offusquer de a, la vie est trop courte pour lui donner autant de srieux et participer  un systme esclavagiste  grande chelle.

Ce qu'il faut comprendre selon moi, c'est avant tout qu'il y a une lgitimit dans cette offuscation : en effet, cette actrice qui est l avant tout, pour imposer un style sur un autre, l'a t tel un viol.
Les gens n'ont pas eu leur mot  dire, sur une oeuvre qui fait parti du bien commun et n'ont eu d'autre choix que de subir l'acte.

Et l'autre chose  comprendre en rapport  a, est qu'elle a t faite par esprit de vengeance, une vengeance d'un peuple sur un autre. Une vengeance d'une vision court terme du monde ou les gens ne s'arrtent qu' l'histoire qui les concernes " peu prs", selon leurs origines et leurs attraits familiaux.

Il n'est pas lgitime, pour aucun noir, en 2022, ou que ce soit sur la plante, de venir reprocher par exemple aux blancs l'esclavage que *certains* blancs ont fait sur *certains* noirs.

Dj, parce que cet esclavage pour 99% des cas, n'est pas li  l'histoire de leur propre famille ou de la famille des blancs qu'ils croisent.
Ensuite, parce que cette gnralisation est la dfinition du mot racisme.

Tout a pour dire que les wokes sont avant tout des extrmistes et utiliser l'inversion accusatoire qui consiste  prtendre que les racistes et les racs (pour te citer), utilisent ce mot l pour discrditer des gens qui seraient forcment dans le camps du bien, c'est un procd qui est malhonnte, notamment par son extrmisme et de fait, fait de toi quelqu'un de malhonnte et d'extrme.

Par extension, fait de toi effectivement: un.e woke

----------


## agripp

S'il est une chose qu'Elon Musk a prouve au cours de sa vie, c'est qu'il pense par lui-mme. C'est donc un homme qui a acquis sa libert intrieure et ne se contente pas de rpter les assertions de la presse, de ses professeurs ou des politiques. Pour cette unique raison - et quelles que soient ses opinions politiques, philosophiques ou religieuses, je lui fais confiance pour faire de Twitter un rseau o rgne la libert...
Cela videmment ne saurait exclure certains "ttonnements". Quant  Thierry Breton, son Tweet montre qu'il est un enfonceur de portes ouvertes... Cela dit si les rgles imposes par l'Europe m'ennuient je trouverai un moyen de ne pas les subir.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Donc non, je ne suis pas Woke, et pire : je dis qu'un woke est une personne aussi dangereuse qu'un NAZI et je vais reprendre mon terme : c'est un NAZI moderne.


Tu as dit que les woke sont des extrmistes.

Il est reproch  Disney d'tre woke, ils seraient donc plus extrmistes que ceux qui ont organis un shitstorm monstrueux et ont profr des propos extrmement violents contre eux.

Qui sont les extrmistes, ceux qui castent une actrice noire ou ceux qui appellent  la violence et  la haine ?




> Depuis le dpart, je lis tes messages, mais tu ne veux que, avant tout, avoir raison et dmontrer  quel point tu as raison par tout les moyens, au lieu de te poser 5 minutes et repenser ton raisonnement.


J'essaye juste de te dmontrer pourquoi ton raisonnement est absurde.




> Si les gens s'offusque pour la petite sirne, ce n'est pas parce qu'elle est noire ou mtisse, c'est parce que cela ne respecte pas l'oeuvre telle qu'elle a t pense par l'artiste.


Si si, c'est parce qu'elle est mtisse. Pour qu'un tel torrent de haine se dchane sur un sujet aussi inconsquent, il ne peut y avoir que du racisme derrire.




> Mais l n'est pas le sujet, car je te rejoins sur le fait que les gens ne devraient pas, tout court, s'offusquer de a, la vie est trop courte pour lui donner autant de srieux et participer  un systme esclavagiste  grande chelle.


Donc... Disney n'est peut-tre pas extrmiste ? Mais ce sont des wokes, donc forcment extrmistes non ?




> Ce qu'il faut comprendre selon moi, c'est avant tout qu'il y a une lgitimit dans cette offuscation : en effet, cette actrice qui est l avant tout, pour imposer un style sur un autre, l'a t tel un viol.


Tu fantasmes. Si a se trouve, c'est juste la personne qui leur a le plus plu au casting. Ils avaient besoin d'une chanteuse, la voix a peut-tre prim sur l'ethnie. Et mme si a n'tait pas a, le but n'est  aucun moment d'imposer un style sur un autre, c'est juste tre raccord avec le droit d'exister et d'tre reprsent. Il n'y a que 60% de "blancs" aux USA, il est donc logique qu'il y ait de temps  autre un rle important donn  des acteurs non-blancs. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant  cela.




> Les gens n'ont pas eu leur mot  dire, sur une oeuvre qui fait parti du bien commun et n'ont eu d'autre choix que de subir l'acte.


L'oeuvre est dans le domaine public, on en fait bien ce que l'on veut. Il y a eu en 1976 une adaptation sovitique avec une actrice slave, est-ce qu'il faut s'en offusquer galement ?




> Il n'est pas lgitime, pour aucun noir, en 2022, ou que ce soit sur la plante, de venir reprocher par exemple aux blancs l'esclavage que *certains* blancs ont fait sur *certains*.
> 
> Dj, parce que cet esclavage pour 99% des cas, n'est pas li  l'histoire de leur propre famille ou de la famille des blancs qu'ils croisent.
> Ensuite, parce que cette gnralisation est la dfinition du mot racisme.


Exact. Sauf qu' dfaut de culpabiliser aujourd'hui pour la traite ngrire des sicles passs, on n'est peut-tre pas obligs d'en tre fiers, et l'on peut mme se permettre d'admettre qu'on s'est trs mal comports  l'poque. L encore je ne vois pas ce que a a de choquant. Est-ce que les Noirs ont souffert de l'esclavage ? Oui. Est-ce que je me sens personnellement responsable ? Non. Est-ce que je rprouve ce que par exemple la Belgique a fait au Congo ? Absolument. L'extrme droite voudrait un patriotisme absolu, que chaque citoyen s'enorgeuille de l'intgralit de l'histoire de son pays. Ben non, on a fait  des moments des trucs biens,  d'autres moments on a fait de la merde, je ne vois pas en quoi a devrait tre un problme de l'accepter.




> Tout a pour dire que les wokes sont avant tout des extrmistes et utiliser l'inversion accusatoire qui consiste  prtendre que les racistes et les racs (pour te citer), utilisent ce mot l pour discrditer des gens qui seraient forcment dans le camps du bien, c'est un procd qui est malhonnte, notamment par son extrmisme et de fait, fait de toi quelqu'un de malhonnte et d'extrme.


C'est parfaitement factuel, mais je t'invite sans problme  me dmontrer le contraire par des sources.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Exact. Sauf qu' dfaut de culpabiliser aujourd'hui pour la traite ngrire des sicles passs, on n'est peut-tre pas obligs d'en tre fiers, et l'on peut mme se permettre d'admettre qu'on s'est trs mal comports  l'poque. L encore je ne vois pas ce que a a de choquant. Est-ce que les Noirs ont souffert de l'esclavage ? Oui. Est-ce que je me sens personnellement responsable ? Non. Est-ce que je rprouve ce que par exemple la Belgique a fait au Congo ? Absolument. L'extrme droite voudrait un patriotisme absolu, que chaque citoyen s'enorgeuille de l'intgralit de l'histoire de son pays. Ben non, on a fait  des moments des trucs biens,  d'autres moments on a fait de la merde, je ne vois pas en quoi a devrait tre un problme de l'accepter.


Je ne vais pas soulever tes autres points qui sont hors sujet et, navr de te le dire ainsi mais ... niais.
Concernant celui-ci, les propres organes, cellules, ... de ton corps, font preuves de *patriotisme* envers toi.
Elles se battent ensemble, chaque secondes, contre toutes les formes d'agressions extrieures et c'est ce qui aujourd'hui te permet de vivre.

Croire que le patriotisme, qu'il soit absolu ou pas, est une mauvaise chose, est faire preuve de ce que je me tue  t'expliquer depuis le dpart : se comporter comme un enfant gt, qui n'est pas capable de se rendre compte de tout ce qu'il se passe autour de lui et de ce qui fait que chaque jour, il est en capacit d'exister.
Ceci, grce  une raison trs simple, car d'autre formes de vies se sont battues pour lui et en l'occurrence, toi qui est belge, tes anctres, grands parents, parents, amis d'amis, ... bref, ceux de ton pays.

Revenir sur *un* point de l'histoire de son pays et s'en servir comme argument ternel pour faire repentir absolument tout le monde sous prtexte de sa vision niaise de la vie, n'en fait pas un argument plus crdible  la fin.

Le coup de ton histoire slave, ne peux pas tre mis en parallle avec le monde de 2022 hyper connect ou la moindre action a des consquences directes sur le plus grand nombre.

Comme toujours, ton argument est court termes et ne prends en compte que ton unique point de vue, comme le fait un woke.

Tu veux qu'on parle de l'histoire de l'esclavage ? Les blancs ont t esclaves durant quasiment 10 000 ans.
Spartacus tu connais ? c'tait un noir ou un blanc ?
Les esclaves de l'Egypte antique  l'gype pr moderne, les esclaves des conqutes musulmanes, ... taient tous des blancs.

Les noirs eux, ont t esclaves 300 ans, donc si l'on voulais vraiment jouer les pleureuses nous pourrions tre hors catgories et la fermer  tous le monde.
A un moment donn il faut passer  autre chose, j'ai l'impression que pour toi le monde se rduit a : les gentils wokistes d'un cot qui sont forcment vegan, fministe, ... et les autres, qui sont forcment des blancs racistes rac.

Sauf que dans les faits, si l'on devait faire une statistique, en europe, en tout point confondu, le nombre de raciste est largement moins lev qu'en Afrique pour ne prendre que a.

Cite moi un seul pays d'Europe ou tu vois ce genre de chose : https://www.marianne.net/monde/afriq...les-publicites

Il faut arrter cet ethnomasochisme, oui, les europens peuvent tre fier de leur grande, riche et extraordinaire histoire, tout comme peuvent l'tre les autres continent.

Je ne dis pas que a doit tre une raison  se masturber dessus, mais simplement que l'poque de la pleurniche et de la repentance, que tu le veuilles ou non, c'est fini, il va te falloir trouver un autre fond de commerce pour vomir ta haine de l'autre, qui au jour d'aujourd'hui, est vendu sous l'tendard du camp du bien.

----------


## Rolllmops

Ah ok. Tu es donc juste d'extrme droite. C'tait bien la peine de me fatiguer pendant des posts et des posts, si tu avais commenc par l je ne me serais pas embt  essayer d'changer...

Allez, toi aussi tu files dans mon ignore-list, le monde est dj assez dprimant comme a sans devoir subir en plus de la propagande zemmourienne.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Comprends tu pourquoi tu es ce qui dfinit un woke ?

A court d'argument, ou ds que je ne vais pas dans ton sens, tu sort ta "carte magique", tu me traites d'extrme droite.

Pour toi, tre patriote, c'est tre d'extrme droite, pour toi, respecter ces anctres, c'est tre d'extrme droite, ...
C'est pour a que je te dis que tu es un NAZI moderne.

Etre patriote, n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'accepter les bons ou mauvais cot de son pays, mais simplement faire preuve d'un minimum de jugeotte et de respect pour ce que font et ont fait les autres pour que les choses s'amliore.

A titre personnel, je ne suis ni pour zemmour, ni pour macron, et encore moins pour Mlenchon ou toute la clique du paysage politique.
Je suis pour une vritable quit, un vritable minimum social (que tous le monde ai de quoi se loger, nourrir), un minimum intellectuel, ... en bref, pour que les humains ou qu'ils soient sur Terre ou quel que soit leur couleur, origine, ... n'ai plus  se faire la guerre et encore moins comme toi, des guerres d'gos.

Et qu'ils arrtent de croire que ce sont ce ne sont pas des animaux parmi les autres de cette plante et que de fait, ils ont le droit de s'octroyer des lopins de terre, plus que les autres, qu'ils ont le droit de tuer massivement les autres animaux pour leur bon plaisir et j'en passe.

Sinon dans ce raisonnement l, nous aurions le droit de maltraiter les enfants, puisqu'aprs tout, ils nous sont infrieur en tant qu'adulte. (et si l'argument inverse est de me dire, un enfant est un futur adulte, donc ce n'est pas comparable, alors n'oublions pas qu'un humain tait avant un singe)

Tout ceci ne pourra jamais se faire tant que les religieux seront aussi nombreux sur Terre, que les enfants gts, les enfants maltraits, les bas de plafond, les gostes, les sociopathes, les wokistes, racistes (qu'ils soient anti blancs ou pas), ... seront aussi majoritaire, que les Thierry Breton, pistonns toute leurs vies, seront  des postes haut plac et j'en passe.

Bref, tout a est plus de l'ordre du fantasme que de la ralit, car le monde sera toujours divers et mon point de vue, je ne veux pas l'imposer, je le propose, contrairement  un woke.

Mais bref, tout a pour dire que ton raisonnement est, celui d'un woke et que ce raisonnement tire tous le monde vers le bas.

----------


## phil995511

> Bien pour le moment, c'est l'OTAN qui cherche  s'parpiller.


A non excuse moi, un petit rappel historique s'impose semble-t-il : Les "ex-pays de l'est" aprs avoir ts envahis par l'URSS (qui taient elle mme l'allis de l'Allemagne nazie jusqu'en 1942) ont subit dictature, rpression politique, dportation et stigmatisation durant durant des dizaines d'annes, soit durant toute l're sovitique.

L'OTAN ne cherche pas  s'agrandir, son but est purement dfensif !! L'OTAN rverait plutt de ne plus avoir de raison d'tre, si il le pouvait... Il s'est agrandi en raison du fait que les "ex-pays de l'est" qui aspirent  l'indpendance,  l'autonomie, la justice et la libert et ne veulent plus jamais devoir vivre sous le joug de la Russie, ce qui est plus que lgitime aprs tout ce qu'elle leur a fait subir !!!

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ce serait gnial pour eux un rseau social contrl par le gouvernement. Il n'y aurait aucun message de soutient aux gilets jaunes


Mon commentaire vas te paraitre bte voir sur raliste , je vais donner ma position. 

Se servir de Facebook , twitter, et autre rseaux sociaux comme d'une plateforme "politique" ou "thologique" je trouve cela dplac. 

Comme dj expliqu , on n'achte pas un discours de LFI ou une prire du coran comme on consomme le pain ou un service bancaire.  A un moment il est ncessaire d'arrter de tout vouloir mercantiliser.

Il est  la charge des tats et collectivits locales des pays , de mettre en place des plateformes participatives, forums ... ou justement le citoyen peut s'exprimer sur une ribambelle de sujet directement  destination du politique . Le politique pourrait rpondre " chaud" au citoyen.

Cela ferait de l'ombre  Facebook et Twitter et baisserait une partie du trafic "pute  clic" des Gafam. 

Canaliser et rendre bien moins "comptoire de caf" la moindre discussion sur ces sites.

Si j'avais t  la place de Marck Zukerberg ou Elon Musk, je ferai un sacr coup de mnage pour dgager tout ce qui est politique ou thologique des rseaux sociaux. Charge aux tats de s'avoir grer le dbat politique / publique . Ce n'est pas  une entreprise prive de s'en charger (dixit le monde capitaliste). 

Ne pas tomber non plus dans un extreme  la chinoise ou l'tat contrle tout. Il y a un juste milieu  trouver ... On peut encore faire machine arrire avec un peu de volont et de jugeotte.




> S'il est une chose qu'Elon Musk a prouve au cours de sa vie, c'est qu'il pense par lui-mme. C'est donc un homme qui a acquis sa libert intrieure et ne se contente pas de rpter les assertions de la presse, de ses professeurs ou des politiques. Pour cette unique raison - et quelles que soient ses opinions politiques, philosophiques ou religieuses, je lui fais confiance pour faire de Twitter un rseau o rgne la libert...
> Cela videmment ne saurait exclure certains "ttonnements". Quant  Thierry Breton, son Tweet montre qu'il est un enfonceur de portes ouvertes... Cela dit si les rgles imposes par l'Europe m'ennuient je trouverai un moyen de ne pas les subir.


Elon Musk est autiste Asperger , donc dans son imaginaire "sans limite" . C'est un peu une forme de "monde des bisounours" / monde parfait . Tout neuro-atypique qui se respecte se reconnaitra dans ce trait de caractre. Oui il est un peu perch. 




> Tu fantasmes. Si a se trouve, c'est juste la personne qui leur a le plus plu au casting. Ils avaient besoin d'une chanteuse, la voix a peut-tre prim sur l'ethnie. Et mme si a n'tait pas a, le but n'est  aucun moment d'imposer un style sur un autre, c'est juste tre raccord avec le droit d'exister et d'tre reprsent. Il n'y a que 60% de "blancs" aux USA, il est donc logique qu'il y ait de temps  autre un rle important donn  des acteurs non-blancs. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant  cela.


Ce qui est critiqu dans le fond c'est qu'on en vient carrment  mettre des "quotas". 

Demain dans tout ce qu'on entreprend c'est 15 % d'arabe, 12 % de juif , 25 % de caucasiens, 10 % d'afro , 5 % d'europen , 8 % de chinois ... J'invite . C'est pour dire qu'on en est venu  une forme de discours totalement dlirant . 

En Belgique 0,006% de la population parle Allemand  Eupen . Faut-il pour autant mettre des quotas en Wallonie pour voir fleurir de l'allemand partout ? 

A un moment les "wokes" / "wokistes" , victimises des minorits comme quoi celles-ci seraient victimes de tous les maux de la part de la majorit ...

En Belgique les 0,006% de germanophones ne sont pas perscuts par les 99,994% de francophones et nerlandophones ^^

----------


## Rolllmops

> Ce qui est critiqu dans le fond c'est qu'on en vient carrment  mettre des "quotas".
> 
> Demain dans tout ce qu'on entreprend c'est 15 % d'arabe, 12 % de juif , 25 % de caucasiens, 10 % d'afro , 5 % d'europen , 8 % de chinois ... J'invite . C'est pour dire qu'on en est venu  une forme de discours totalement dlirant.


Ne t'en fais pas, le mle blanc htrosexuel reste trs largement majoritaire, vous pouvez dormir tranquilles.




> En Belgique 0,006% de la population parle Allemand  Eupen . Faut-il pour autant mettre des quotas en Wallonie pour voir fleurir de l'allemand partout ?
> 
> En Belgique les 0,006% de germanophones ne sont pas perscuts par les 99,994% de francophones et nerlandophones ^^


N'essaye pas de parler de ce que tu ne connais pas, la Belgique est un tat fdral avec trois (quatre en comptant Bruxelles) rgions partiellement indpendantes ayant chacune leurs institutions, administrations dans leur propre langue, etc.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Ne t'en fais pas, le mle blanc htrosexuel reste trs largement majoritaire, vous pouvez dormir tranquilles.


Ah bon ?
j'ai vcu 8 ans en Afrique, j'ai rarement vu des blancs l-bas.

Par contre, j'ai subis le vrai racisme systmique, anti blancs, pas celui en France ou ce sont deux pquenauds  la retraite.

Donc tu es bien ce que je pensais, une femme soit bourgeoise, soit noire,  moins que tu ne sois un mle blanc homosexuel, mais, dans tout les cas, je comprends mieux ta haine viscrale de l'homme blanc et ton wokisme au dernier degr qui justifie selon toi de har l'occident et tout ce qui de prs ou de loin est blanc.

Qui se base sur des a priori totalement faux et fond sur des psychoses.

Je n'ai  titre personnel aucune forme de racisme en moi, mais cela ne m'empche pas d'tre fier de ce qu'on fait mes anctres, surtout quand on vois tout ce qu'a accompli l'Europe et en mme temps d'tre constern que nos semblables ai pondu des gens comme toi.

Car ce sont les gens comme toi, qui cre le racisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Se servir de Facebook , twitter, et autre rseaux sociaux comme d'une plateforme "politique" ou "thologique" je trouve cela dplac.


Le truc c'est de le logiciel rpublicain il y a une histoire de libert d'expression.
Les gens aiment bien avoir le droit de s'exprimer.
Un peu dans l'esprit "Je suis Charlie" et des conneries de ce genre.
Il y a cette histoire aussi :
En Tunisie, la rvolution passe par Facebook et Twitter

 la limite ce que tu peux faire c'est crer ton propre rseau social sans politique ni religion et il connaitra peut-tre du succs, t'es peut-tre pas le seul qui n'a pas envie de parler de a sur les rseaux sociaux, mais a m'tonnerait que vous soyez nombreux.
Moi en tout cas je veux continuer de lire des tweets anti Macron.
Heureusement que a existe, parce que les mdias ne montrent l'information que dans un sens, au moins sur Twitter on pouvait voir la police frapper les manifestants.




> Cela ferait de l'ombre  Facebook et Twitter et baisserait une partie du trafic "pute  clic" des Gafam.


a j'y crois pas du tout, les utilisateurs veulent aller l o il y a le plus d'utilisateur, comme a ils ont plus de chance de trouver des comptes qui les intressent.




> Il n'y a que 60% de "blancs" aux USA, il est donc logique qu'il y ait de temps  autre un rle important donn  des acteurs non-blancs.


Ouais mais il faut crer des nouvelles histoires avec des nouveaux personnages.
Apparemment a fonctionne jamais de changer le sexe ou la couleur d'un personnage dans une uvre existante.
Bon aprs peut-tre que sans changement de sexe ni de couleur les remakes seraient nul galement.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Ouais mais il faut crer des nouvelles histoires avec des nouveaux personnages.
> Apparemment a fonctionne jamais de changer le sexe ou la couleur d'un personnage dans une uvre existante.
> Bon aprs peut-tre que sans changement de sexe ni de couleur les remakes seraient nul galement.


L'adaptation du Seigneur des anneaux par Amazon a t descendue en flche par les fachos (et j'utilise volontairement le mot fachos de manire aussi vide de sens que le camp d'en face utilise le mot woke) mais salue par la critique ainsi qu'une bonne partie du public.

La petite sirne, qu'elle soit rousse, noire ou chinoise je dois bien avouer que a ne me vend pas du rve, ce n'est pas un Disney m'ayant laiss un souvenir imprissable dans mon enfance.

----------


## Madmac

Petit cour d'histoire pour les gens pourquoi Elon Musk a tenter de calmer le jeu


Fausse alerte : la peur du NORAD en 1979 tait l'un des nombreux appels nuclaires vits de justesse

https://www-upi-com.translate.goog/T...r&_x_tr_pto=sc

Imaginez la mme situation avec les Russies qui ont  vivre avec des missiles prt de leur frontire.

----------


## air-dex

> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Qu'Elon Musk s'est offert un jouet  44 milliards de dollars. Il ne sait pas quoi en faire et a juste envie de se payer du bon temps avec l'oiseau bleu. Quand il en aura marre, il revendra le rseau social au premier venu.

Bref le caprice de riches le plus cher de l'Histoire.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Vu les wokistes au dernier degr qui codais l dedans, je te dis pas l'tat du code derrire Twitter ...

Entre les algorithmes avec une complexit accidentelle de l'ordre de la taille de l'univers, les dettes techniques  rptition, la gestion en mode "wesh wesh t'a pas un tarp ?" et le piston entre mauvais, laisse tomber ...

----------


## Madmac

> Quand il en aura marre, il revendra le rseau social au premier venu.
> .


Il va srement le vendre ventuellement, mais aprs avoir fait ce que Google n'a pas russie  faire: Diversifi l'entreprise.

Quand Meta et Google se sont mit  vendre les information privs des utilisateurs, ils ont perdu le respect du public. Srieusement qui serait assez idiot pour tenir une confrence d'affaire dans le monde virtuel de Meta?

Pour le moment, Musk n'a pas cet handicap.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'adaptation du Seigneur des anneaux par Amazon a t descendue en flche


Les seules critiquent que j'ai entendu  propos de cette srie, c'est qu'elle s'loignait trop des livres de J.R.R. Tolkien.
Comme je n'ai pas lu les livres a ne m'a pas gn.




> Il ne sait pas quoi en faire et a juste envie de se payer du bon temps avec l'oiseau bleu.


On dirait qu'il a fait a, parce qu'il n'aimait pas la ligne politique de Twitter.
Maintenant il y a du fact checking sur les tweets de Joe Biden et plein de dirigeants se font fait virer de Twitter.
Je pense qu'il y a des minorits bruyantes qu'on va bientt moins entendre, parce que les algorithmes vont changer.




Le changement de modration de Twitter ne pourra pas avoir d'effet sur les mid terms, parce que c'est trop proche.
Par contre a pourrait peut-tre avoir un infime impact sur la prsidentielle de 2024.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours* 
*et  les donner  Elon Musk  * 

*Elon Musk n'a pas perdu de temps pour prendre le contrle total de Twitter. Le milliardaire s'est nomm directeur gnral, a limog la haute direction et a immdiatement commenc  remodeler la stratgie de l'une des plateformes de mdias sociaux les plus influentes au monde  la clture de son accord de privatisation de 44 milliards de dollars. L'homme le plus riche du monde a invit les ingnieurs de Twitter  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours et de le montrer  Elon Musk lui-mme.*

 L'oiseau est libr , a tweet Elon Musk quelques heures aprs la clture de son achat de 44 milliards de dollars, devenant le PDG d'une nouvelle socit prive. Plus de 2 millions de personnes ont cliqu sur le bouton "J'aime", impatientes de voir ce que l'homme le plus riche du monde pourrait leur rserver.

Elon Musk a ajout l'entreprise Twitter  son empire commercial aprs des mois d'escarmouches juridiques. Il a clbr l'vnement en licenciant des membres de la direction. Musk a licenci Parag Agrawal, qui a succd  Jack Dorsey en tant que PDG de Twitter et le directeur financier Ned Segal, tous deux prsents dans le btiment au moment des faits et escorts par la scurit, selon Reuters. Vijaya Gadde, le responsable politique de l'entreprise, que Musk avait publiquement critiqu, a galement t vinc. Sean Edgett, le directeur juridique, est galement parti, rapporte le New York Times. Sarah Personette, responsable de la clientle, a galement t licencie. Les cadres ont t grassement pays : Agrawal a reu 38,7 millions de dollars, Segal 25,4 millions de dollars, Gadde 12,5 millions de dollars et Personette, qui a tweet qu'elle tait ravie du rachat par Musk, a reu 11,2 millions de dollars.

L'entrepreneur, qui dirige galement Tesla Inc. et SpaceX, pourrait ventuellement cder le rle de PDG de Twitter  plus long terme, a ajout indiqu une personne ayant connaissance du sujet.

Des questions subsistent quant  ce que Musk prvoit de faire avec Twitter maintenant qu'il en est propritaire, bien qu'il ait fait un certain nombre de commentaires publics. Il faut dire que l'acquisition de Twitter met l'homme le plus riche du monde  la tte d'un rseau social en difficults et les investisseurs, ainsi que le public, attendent de voir mises en uvre ses stratgies pour redresser la barre.

De l'extrieur, et surtout pour ses partisans, il semblait que Twitter avait enfin le leader fort qui lui manquait depuis si longtemps. Son Tesla est un phnomne qui a contribu  faire entrer les vhicules lectriques dans le courant dominant, et son SpaceX a inspir d'innombrables imaginations avec ses fuses rutilisables.

De l'intrieur, cependant, l'arrive de Musk a t vcue principalement comme un chaos. Depuis plus d'une journe, les employs sont privs de toute communication officielle  l'chelle de l'entreprise de la part de leurs nouveaux dirigeants. Une runion gnrale prvue jeudi aprs-midi a t annule brusquement quelques heures aprs son annonce, vraisemblablement depuis que la purge de Musk avait commenc et que les dirigeants restants de l'entreprise n'avaient plus de rponses claires  donner.


*Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  prsenter leur code*

Le premier jour de travail, c'est  dire vendredi, certains ingnieurs ont commenc  recevoir des demandes des intermdiaires de Musk. Il aimerait voir le code logiciel le plus rcent qu'ils aient crit, ont-ils dit aux ingnieurs. Et il aimerait qu'ils impriment le code et le lui montrent.

Certains prtendent que cette information est vrai, se demandant tout de mme ce quelle est la pertinence de montrer du code  Elon Musk qui n'a pas un profil de dveloppeur :

 Musk n'est pas un dveloppeur. Alors, qu'est-ce qu'ils pensaient qu'il ferait avec les PDF? Imprimer et se torcher avec eux ? PS. En passant, oui, c'est vrai. Un certain nombre de dveloppeurs Twitter dans nos cercles partagent des histoires et des larmes. C'est vraiment fou l-bas . 


Selon un rapport de Bloomberg, plusieurs ingnieurs de Tesla ont t appels au sige de Twitter  San Francisco pour montrer le code de l'entreprise aux ingnieurs de Tesla. Les ingnieurs ont t invits  montrer le code afin  qu'ils puissent valuer et expliquer  Musk ce dont l'entreprise a besoin .

Le rapport suggre galement que le code de Twitter a t gel lors de la conclusion de l'accord pour s'assurer que personne ne s'en mle. Une chose similaire s'tait produite lorsque l'accord d'acquisition de Twitter avait t annonc pour la premire fois. Les reprsentants de Twitter ont refus de commenter la nouvelle dcision de Musk.

 Musk a galement tweet vendredi que Twitter formerait un conseil de modration de contenu "avec des points de vue trs divers". Musk a dclar qu'aucune dcision majeure en matire de contenu ou de rtablissement de compte ne se produira avant la runion du conseil.

"Twitter formera un conseil de modration de contenu avec des points de vue trs divers. Aucune dcision majeure de contenu ou de rtablissement de compte ne sera prise avant que ce conseil ne se runisse", a crit Elon Musk sur Twitter.

Le nouveau propritaire Elon Musk a annonc vendredi qu'il formerait un "conseil de modration de contenu" sur Twitter pour valuer la future politique de publication et de rtablissement des comptes interdits.

Selon un rapport de Reuters, le milliardaire Elon Musk a t inond de demandes et de demandes de la part de propritaires de comptes faux et interdits et de dirigeants mondiaux.

Le flot de demandes souligne le dfi auquel Elon Musk est confront - quilibrer une promesse de restaurer la libert d'expression tout en empchant la plate-forme de sombrer dans un "paysage infernal", comme il l'avait promis dans une lettre ouverte aux annonceurs jeudi.

L'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump, qui a t dfinitivement banni de Twitter pour des accusations d'incitation  la violence aprs les meutes du Capitole du 6 janvier 2021, a salu la prise de contrle, mais a peu parl d'un retour sur Twitter. "Je suis trs heureux que Twitter soit dsormais entre de bonnes mains et ne soit plus dirig par des fous et des maniaques de la gauche radicale qui dtestent vraiment notre pays."

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous la dcision d'imprimer son code ? De le donner  Elon Musk ?

----------


## Voyvode

> Comprenez-vous la dcision d'imprimer son code ? De le donner  Elon Musk ?


Cest un _git blame_  la sauce juridique.  ::aie:: 

En envoyant son code  Musk sous format papier, le dveloppeur se lattribue de faon difficilement rfutable.

Cette paperasse sera prte  tre exploite dans la purge qui va sensuivre en cas de contentieux.

----------


## Leruas

Vir si a fait moins de 20 pages  ::aie::

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Twitter envisagerait de faire payer 20 dollars par mois pour la vrification de compte*
*Musk aurait menac de renvoyer des employs si cela n'tait pas fait avant le 7 novembre*

*Elon Musk aurait demand aux employs de Twitter de modifier le code de la plateforme afin de rendre payante la vrification de compte. La directive consisterait  transformer Twitter Blue - l'abonnement optionnel de la socit,  4,99 dollars par mois, qui dbloque des fonctionnalits supplmentaires - en un abonnement plus onreux (20 dollars par mois) qui permet galement de vrifier les utilisateurs. Des sources au fait du dossier ont galement rapport que Musk a notifi aux employs chargs du projet qu'ils seront licencis s'ils ne respectent pas le dlai tabli pour la mise en place de cette fonctionnalit.*

Elon Musk, dsormais unique propritaire de Twitter, pourrait apporter des changements fondamentaux sur la faon dont le rseau social gre les comptes utilisateurs. En effet, au cours des mois qui ont prcd son acquisition, Musk avait clairement indiqu qu'il souhaitait revoir la manire dont Twitter vrifie les comptes et gre les robots. Dimanche, il a tweet :  l'ensemble du processus de vrification est en train d'tre rorganis en ce moment mme . Il n'a pas donn de dtail sur ce qui est en train d'tre fait, mais la rumeur estime qu'il a donn l'ordre de modifier le code pour faire payer le couchage bleu qui indique qu'un compte est authentique.

Des sources internes  l'entreprise ont dclar que Twitter prvoit de facturer 19,99 dollars pour le nouvel abonnement Twitter Blue. Dans le cadre du plan actuel, les utilisateurs vrifis auraient 90 jours pour s'abonner ou perdre leur coche bleue. Toutefois, ces mmes sources indiquent que ce prix est susceptible d'tre modifi. Twitter ajoutera d'autres fonctionnalits, notamment la vrification, pour que son abonnement soit  la hauteur de l'augmentation du prix. Les employs travaillant sur le projet auraient t informs dimanche qu'ils devaient respecter la date limite du 7 novembre pour lancer la fonctionnalit, faute de quoi ils seraient licencis.



Pour rappel, l'actuel Twitter Blue a t lanc il y a environ un an et offre aux abonns un moyen de consulter des articles sans publicit de certains diteurs, ainsi que des paramtres de personnalisation supplmentaires. La fonction de modification des tweets a galement t mise  disposition au dbut du mois, aprs que Musk a lanc un sondage sur Twitter en avril, demandant  ses millions d'abonns s'ils souhaitaient un bouton de modification. Plus de 70 % d'entre eux avaient rpondu par l'affirmative. D'autres fonctionnalits sont prvues dans les prochains mois pour inciter davantage d'utilisateurs  souscrire  Twitter Blue.

Au cours des quelques trimestres o Twitter a dclar des bnfices en tant que socit publique aprs ce lancement, la publicit est reste la grande majorit de ses revenus. Musk souhaite faire crotre les abonnements jusqu' ce qu'ils reprsentent la moiti des revenus globaux de l'entreprise. Et ce changement sur la vrification des comptes semble tre la premire tape vers cet objectif. Selon d'autres sources, il est probable que Musk annonce dans les prochains jours d'autres initiatives pouvant permettre  la plateforme de gagner plus d'argent en dehors de la vente de publicit. Il avait dclar que Twitter a un norme potentiel.

En outre, bien qu'il n'ait que trois jours d'anciennet comme le principal dirigeant de Twitter, Musk s'est empress d'apporter des changements importants  la plateforme de mdias sociaux, en commenant par modifier sa page d'accueil pour les utilisateurs dconnects. Les employs chargs d'excuter les projets de Musk depuis sa prise de contrle jeudi soir auraient travaill tard dans la nuit et pendant le week-end. Avec l'aide des ingnieurs de Tesla qu'il a intgrs  Twitter comme des conseillers, Musk prvoirait galement des licenciements massifs visant les cadres moyens et les ingnieurs qui n'ont pas rcemment contribu  la base de code.

Ces licenciements devraient commencer cette semaine, les responsables tablissant dj des listes d'employs  licencier. Quelques heures seulement aprs que Musk a pris le contrle de l'entreprise, il a licenci jeudi soir les principaux dirigeants de l'entreprise, y compris l'actuel PDG Parag Agrawal. Les autres dparts concernent Vijaya Gadde, responsable des affaires juridiques, de la politique et de la confiance, le directeur financier Ned Segal, qui a rejoint Twitter en 2017, et Sean Edgett, qui tait avocat gnral chez Twitter depuis 2012. Selon certaines sources, Musk envisagerait de rduire de moiti le nombre d'employs de l'entreprise.

Les comptes utilisateurs et les bots ont t un sujet important pour Musk lorsqu'il a dcid de racheter Twitter. Selon les analystes, cela pourrait expliquer pourquoi il a dcid de concentrer ses premiers efforts sur ces points. Musk a longuement accus Twitter d'avoir menti sur le nombre de faux comptes (bots) sur la plateforme et a voulu rompre l'accord de rachat. Toutefois, il n'a jamais russi  prouver ces allgations et s'est finalement rsolu  conclure la transaction. En attendant que la rvision du code de Twitter lui apprenne les autres autres problmes qu'il y a  rsoudre, Musk semble s'atteler  rsoudre les problmes qu'il a identifis lui-mme.

Par ailleurs, au sujet des personnes qui ont t bannies de Twitter,  l'instar de l'ex-prsident amricain Donal Trump, Musk a tweet vendredi :  Twitter formera un conseil de modration du contenu compos de points de vue trs divers. Aucune dcision importante concernant le contenu ou le rtablissement de comptes ne sera prise avant la runion de ce conseil . Contrairement  ce que l'on pensait, Musk ne laissera pas Twitter sans modration, mais elle pourrait tre plus tolrante. Il avait dclar prcdemment :  il est vident que Twitter ne peut pas devenir une zone d'enfer o tout peut tre dit sans consquence .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Des ingnieurs de Tesla visitent le bureau de Twitter pour rviser le code de la plateforme pour Elon Musk, leur mission consisterait  identifier les problmes et les besoins du rseau social

 ::fleche::  Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours et  les donner  Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Twitter est maintenant une entreprise d'Elon Musk, qui a licenci plusieurs membres de la direction de Twitter

----------


## Erviewthink

Il va en falloir des abonns pour rentabiliser les 44 milliards, tre le plus consensuel et le plus neutre possible tant la meilleure stratgie pour attirer les marques et toutes les personnes qui baissent leur froc devant le wokisme. Il ne laissera donc pas twitter sans modration, c'est la cl de son fonctionnement et de sa rentabilit.

----------


## Rolllmops

Proposer d'acheter un service pour une somme dlirante, changer d'avis, rechanger d'avis au dernier moment face aux menaces de procs, virer les dirigeants, annoncer qu'on va virer 75% des employs, multiplier le prix du service par 4 avant mme d'avoir pu rellement analyser le business model...

C'est cens tre un brillant ingnieur et homme d'affaire Musk ? Non parce que l j'ai plutt l'impression d'observer un poulet sans tte qui court dans tous les sens au hasard.

----------


## Julien_G

"Le gnie" se retrouve pig  son propre jeu. Devoir raliser des bnfices dans un rachat qui devait se faire dans des circonstances conomiques beaucoup plus favorables.
Quand l'Europe aura ferm Twitter pour non respect des rgles europennes avec sa non-modration, ca sera la fin du rseau.

----------


## beepee

ne vous en dplaise, dans le Grand Monde Vaste et Obscur de l'Informatique, il y a celui qui pousse les cartons, un autre qui pisse des lignes de codes  longueur de journe, un autre qui ouvre et ferme des ports et qui donne des baux, un autre encore qui essaie d'orchestrer tout cela et qui se fait taper sur la tronche. et puis, 2 tages au dessus, il y en a un autre qui voit encore plus loin, loin, mais loin....

----------


## Madmac

> Quand l'Europe aura ferm Twitter pour non respect des rgles europennes avec sa non-modration, ca sera la fin du rseau.


Je pense que c'est plutt l'Europe qui risque de se faire fermer la porte au nez. De plus en plus d'amricains dsirent que les entreprises amricaines en sol amricain respectent la Constitution.  moins d'une fraude, les Rpublicains vont tre en nombre important  la fin du mois de novembre. Et ils ne pourront plus justifier de s'assirent sur leurs mains sur ce point.

----------


## Madmac

> Il ne laissera donc pas twitter sans modration, c'est la cl de son fonctionnement et de sa rentabilit.


C'est plutt une des grandes cause pour laquelle Twitter fait des dficits. Expulser des clients n'est pas un bon modle d'affaire. Et la modration cote chre. Moins il en fait, plus il fera des conomies.

----------


## Madmac

> Les seules critiquent que j'ai entendu  propos de cette srie, c'est qu'elle s'loignait trop des livres de J.R.R. Tolkien.
> Comme je n'ai pas lu les livres a ne m'a pas gn.


Les auteurs ont compltement ignor la source original. Cela aurait t plus intelligent d'ignorer toutes rfrence au seigneur de Anneau pour en faire une oeuvre originales.




> Le changement de modration de Twitter ne pourra pas avoir d'effet sur les mid terms, parce que c'est trop proche.
> Par contre a pourrait peut-tre avoir un infime impact sur la prsidentielle de 2024.


Le dernier fact-check du Prsident risque d'avoir un certain impact. En tout cas, cela doit terrifier le Dmocrates: Ils ne peuvent plus mentir sans tre contredit. Et spcialement la gauche woke du partie. Ils tenaient  fermement ce super mgaphone. Et personne dautre ne pouvait l'utiliser.

Musk drange beaucoup de monde, spcialement les gens de la FBI et de la CIA qui ont tent de fabriquer des preuves contre Trump. Musk a intrt  avoir une version blind de la Tesla, car ils vont probablement tenter de le "suicider".

----------


## Mingolito

Elon Musk connait son affaire dans ce domaine, plus Twitter sera source de scandales, plus a fera le buzz, plus a va croitre en trafic.
Sa botte secrte pour augmenter le trafic sur Twitter, faire revenir Donald Trump sur Twitter, et tous les bannis : Racistes, anti smites, Ku Klux klan, va-t-en-guerre, misogynes, antivax, producteurs de fakes news, les usines a trolls de poutine/Core du nord/Chine/Lobby des armes  feux/ etc, . Beau programme  ::aie::

----------


## Madmac

> tous les bannis : Racistes, anti smites, Ku Klux klan, va-t-en-guerre, misogynes, antivax, producteurs de fakes news, les usines a trolls de poutine/Core du nord/Chine/Lobby des armes  feux/ etc, . Beau programme


Les AntiVaxx ne manqueront pas de matriel pour allumer les membres du culte de Fauci. Augmentation gnralis de mortalit proportionnel au proportion de vaccin. Le dernier scandale de Pfizer qui a t d'admettre qu'aucune recherche n'avait t fait pour confirmer que la vaccination stoppait la transmission. En dpit du battage publicitaire qui prtendait le contraire.

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/-CCaJLR1zhQ

Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla tests positive for Covid-19 again (Le PDG de Pfizer, Albert Bourla, est  nouveau test positif au Covid-19)
https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/24/healt...-19/index.html

----------


## Rolllmops

> Elon Musk connait son affaire dans ce domaine, plus Twitter sera source de scandales, plus a fera le buzz, plus a va croitre en trafic.


Gagner en trafic c'est une chose (et encore, si c'est pour faire venir l'extrme droite et faire fuir tous les autres c'est pas sr), montiser en est une autre. Curieusement, les marques n'aiment en gnral pas trop tre associes  du contenu haineux.

----------


## Mingolito

Le plus gros des annonceurs c'est des escrocs (crypto etc) dont les annonceurs en gnral s'en tapent de tout a.
En sus Elon va rendre les services payant et rajouter des services payants.
Il a vir tous les "gentils" de twitter, pour russir en affaire il faut tre un peu escroc : vendre  prix d'or des autopilot qui n'en sont pas, vendre des voitures en carton rafistoles en usine avec du scotch et qui tombent en panne  tout bout de champ avec des batteries foutues en peu de temps, promettre des voyages suicides sur mars pour avoir des investisseurs, vendre des rcepteurs Starlink  tous le monde mais qui n'auront plus aucun dbit utilisable une fois que trop auront t vendues, car le dbit est en fait partag, etc.

----------


## Madmac

Document dmontrant la coopration du conseil d'administration avec le FBI pour faire de la propagande.



Pour ceux que cela pourrait intress: La visite du FBI chez Facebook au sujet de l'ordinateur portable de Hunter Biden.

----------


## Aubergiste

> "Le gnie" se retrouve pig  son propre jeu. Devoir raliser des bnfices dans un rachat qui devait se faire dans des circonstances conomiques beaucoup plus favorables.
> Quand l'Europe aura ferm Twitter pour non respect des rgles europennes avec sa non-modration, ca sera la fin du rseau.


Question technique comment l'UE peut concrtement bloqu twitter sans prendre des mesure similaire  la chine?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Des farceurs se faisant passer pour des employs licencis de Twitter trompent les mdias,*
*tandis que Musk dment les informations selon lesquelles il licencierait des employs de Twitter pour tenter d'viter les paiements  * 

Une paire de farceurs se faisant passer pour des employs de Twitter licencis a tromp plusieurs mdias vendredi alors que le public attendait avec impatience des nouvelles pour savoir si Elon Musk avait commenc  licencier des employs.

Deirdre Bosa de CNBC a interview deux personnes qui se sont identifies comme des employs de Twitter et ont t vues prs du sige social de l'entreprise  San Francisco portant des botes en carton.

Le scepticisme a immdiatement merg sur les rseaux sociaux. L'un des farceurs a dclar qu'il s'appelait Rahul Ligma, une rfrence  un mme Internet populaire, et tenait une copie du livre de Michelle Obama "Becoming" en l'air tout en parlant aux journalistes. L'autre a prtendu sappeler Daniel Johnson.

CNBC, Bloomberg, le Daily Mail et NBC faisaient partie des mdias qui ont signal que des licenciements taient en cours aprs que le duo eut parl aux mdias.

 C'est entrain de se passer , a tweet Bosa de CNBC.  Une quipe d'ingnieurs de donnes licencie. Ce sont deux d'entre eux .  Ils sont visiblement branls , a ajout Bosa.  Daniel nous dit qu'il possde une Tesla et qu'il ne sait pas comment il va effectuer les paiements .

La journaliste d'ABC7 Bay Area, Suzanne Phan, a galement tweet  propos des prtendus employs de Twitter, crivant que l'un d'eux avait affirm  qu'il avait t licenci lors d'une runion de zoom  :  un employ quitte Twitter aujourd'hui. Il dit qu'il a t licenci lors d'une runion zoom. Il ne sait pas o il va travailler ensuite. Il dit qu'il va passer du temps avec sa famille .

Bloomberg a rapport plus tard que les canaux internes de discussions de Twitter souponnaient qu'il s'agissait d'un canular. Information qui a t confirme plus tard sur les mdias : le duo n'tait pas en fait d'anciens employs de Twitter et avait ralis un canular. L'extrait de l'interview ci-dessous :




_(voir  2h35)_
Alors que les discussions sur un canular potentiel s'intensifiaient, Bosa a reconnu qu'il y avait une confusion quant  savoir si des licenciements taient rellement en cours. CNBC a mis  jour son histoire pour reconnatre qu'il n'tait pas immdiatement en mesure de vrifier leur identit.  Pour votre information, certaines questions sont souleves quant  savoir s'il s'agit vraiment d'employs de Twitter , a ajout Bosa.

Yasmin Khorram de CNBC a dclar qu'une personne assise  la rception de l'immeuble de bureaux de Twitter avait dclar qu'elle n'avait  jamais vu ces 2 gars .

 Vous vous tes fait avoir. Le nom est Rahul LIGMA. Oulaaa , a rpondu un autre utilisateur de Twitter

Paul Lee, chef de produit chez Twitter, faisait partie de ceux qui ont appel CNBC  propos de son rapport :  Assez ironique qu'un grand mdia n'ait pas fait preuve de diligence de base et soit tomb dans le pige d'une farce d'acteur de crise, entranant la propagation d'informations errones, le premier jour de la nouvelle proprit , a tweet Lee.  Tout ce que vous aviez  faire tait de demander  voir un badge ou de chercher des objets sur le thme des oiseaux dans les botes. De plus, nous n'utilisons pas Zoom .


Les employs de Twitter craignent depuis des mois que Musk procde  des licenciements massifs dans l'entreprise une fois son rachat de 44 milliards de dollars termin. Ces craintes se sont intensifies la semaine dernire aprs que le Washington Post a annonc que Musk prvoyait de supprimer jusqu' 75% des 7 500 employs de Twitter. Musk a assur que le chiffre de 75% n'tait pas exact lors d'une rencontre avec des employs de Twitter plus tt la semaine dernire.

De son ct, Ross Gerber, directeur gnral de Gerber Kawasaki Wealth and Investment Management, a dclar que Jared Birchall, le chef du _family office_ de Musk, lui avait dit que des licenciements arrivaient sur Twitter.  On m'a dit de m'attendre  ce qu'environ 50% des personnes soient licencies  a-t-il dclar. Gerber a dclar que son entreprise avait investi moins d'un million de dollars pour aider  financer l'acquisition de Twitter par M. Musk.

Une source proche de la situation a dclar au Post que les employs de Twitter avaient l'impression d'tre  dans les limbes , personne n'ayant une ide prcise du nombre de licenciements  venir.  Les gens gardent la tte baisse jusqu' ce qu'ils voient ce qui se passe , a dclar la source.

*Musk dment les informations selon lesquelles il licencierait des employs de Twitter pour tenter d'viter de les payer*

Le nouveau propritaire de Twitter, Elon Musk, a dmenti un rapport du New York Times sur le licenciement d'employs de Twitter  une date antrieure au 1er novembre pour viter les attributions d'actions dues ce jour-l. 

Voici ce que le quotidien a rapport :




> Elon Musk prvoyait de commencer  licencier des travailleurs sur Twitter ds samedi, ont dclar quatre personnes au courant de l'affaire, certains responsables tant invits  dresser des listes d'employs  remercier.
> 
> Musk, qui a conclu jeudi un accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter Twitter, a ordonn des coupes dans toute l'entreprise, certaines quipes devant tre rduites plus que d'autres, ont dclar trois des personnes, qui ont refus d'tre identifies par crainte de reprsailles. L'ampleur des licenciements n'a pas pu tre dtermine. Twitter compte environ 7 500 employs.
> 
> Les rapports de licenciements sur Twitter ont tourbillonn depuis que Musk a accept d'acheter la socit en avril. Le milliardaire, qui dirige galement le constructeur de voitures lectriques Tesla et la socit de fuses SpaceX, a dclar aux investisseurs qu'il privatiserait Twitter, rduirait ses effectifs, annulerait ses rgles de modration de contenu et trouverait de nouvelles sources de revenus.
> 
> Les licenciements chez Twitter auraient lieu avant la date du 1er novembre, date  laquelle les employs devaient recevoir des attributions d'actions dans le cadre de leur rmunration. Ces subventions reprsentent gnralement une part importante de la rmunration des employs. En licenciant des travailleurs avant cette date, Musk peut viter de payer les subventions, bien qu'il soit cens payer les employs en cash  la place de leurs actions selon les termes de l'accord de fusion.


En rponse  un utilisateur de Twitter qui a pos des questions sur les licenciements, reprenant ce dernier paragraphe, Musk a tweet :  C'est faux .


Musk a agi rapidement depuis qu'il est devenu propritaire de Twitter jeudi. Il est arriv mercredi au sige de l'entreprise  San Francisco et a commenc  rencontrer les employs. Tard jeudi, il a limog le directeur gnral, le directeur financier et d'autres dirigeants de Twitter. Il a galement lanc un appel aux annonceurs, qui fournissent l'essentiel des revenus de Twitter, pour leur dire que la plateforme sera une destination publicitaire respecte.

Mais Musk prend le temps d'valuer d'autres domaines de Twitter, comme dcider quels messages maintenir et supprimer sur le site. Alors qu'il avait initialement dclar qu'il souhaitait que Twitter soit un lieu de libre circulation pour toutes sortes de commentaires et ramnerait les utilisateurs interdits, y compris l'ancien prsident Donald J. Trump, Musk a clairement indiqu vendredi que de tels changements ne se produiraient pas immdiatement. Au lieu de cela, il a annonc qu'il prvoyait de former un conseil pour grer les questions de contenu et ne rintgrerait pas immdiatement les utilisateurs qui avaient t bannis.

*Probablement pas de parachute dor pour les dirigeants licencis...*

Il semble galement peu probable que Musk paie les parachutes dors que les hauts dirigeants licencis de Twitter devaient recevoir. En vertu de l'accord de fusion, ces dirigeants - dont Parag Agrawal, le directeur gnral - devaient recevoir une indemnit de 20  60 millions de dollars s'ils taient licencis. Mais Musk a licenci les dirigeants  pour un motif valable , ce qui signifie qu'il l'a fait parce qu'il a allgu qu'il avait une justification, ce qui pourrait annuler cet accord, ont dclar deux personnes au courant de l'affaire.

Ces dirigeants, qui comprennent galement l'ancien directeur financier Ned Segal, l'ancien avocat gnral Sean Edgett et l'ancien directeur politique et juridique Vijaya Gadde, dlibrent sur leurs prochaines tapes, a dclar une personne.

*...et des ingnieurs sous pression*

Musk pourrait galement tester les ingnieurs de Twitter. Lui et son quipe ont confi  certains d'entre eux des projets, ont dclar trois personnes connaissant le sujet. Un projet impliquait des modifications de l'cran de connexion de Twitter, ont-ils dclar. Certains ingnieurs ont travaill tard dans la nuit de vendredi pour terminer les missions, ont-ils dclar.

Sur Twitter, certains utilisateurs qui ont accus la plateforme de les museler ont triomph du nouveau propritaire, tandis que d'autres craignent que le site ne soit envahi par des discours de haine et de dsinformation. Certains utilisateurs  tels que la productrice vedette Shonda Rhimes, le producteur excutif de This Is Us Ken Olin et le showrunner de Billions Brian Koppelman  ont tweet qu'ils quitteraient la plate-forme de mdias sociaux maintenant qu'elle tait dirige par Musk.


D'autres utilisateurs de Twitter ont exprim leur inquitude face  une vague de discours de haine signals sur la plateforme depuis que Musk a pris le contrle. La star de la National Basketball Association, LeBron James, a soulign un rapport du Network Contagion Research Institute, un groupe priv qui tudie la diffusion de contenu idologique en ligne, qui a dclar que l'utilisation d'insultes raciales sur Twitter avait augment de prs de 500% au cours des 12 heures aprs la finalisation de l'accord de Musk.


 Je ne connais pas Elon Musk et je me fiche de savoir qui possde Twitter , a tweet LeBron.  Mais je dirai que si cela est vrai, j'espre que lui et ses gens prendront cela trs au srieux parce que c'est effrayant .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir des mdias mainstream faire une faute aussi lourde ? Dans quelle mesure ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours et  les donner  Elon Musk
 ::fleche::  Twitter envisagerait de faire payer 20 dollars par mois pour la vrification de compte, Musk aurait menac de renvoyer des employs si cela n'tait pas fait avant le 7 novembre

----------


## Madmac

> Je ne connais pas Elon Musk et je me fiche de savoir qui possde Twitter , a tweet LeBron.  Mais je dirai que si cela est vrai, j'espre que lui et ses gens prendront cela trs au srieux parce que c'est effrayant .


Comme tenu que le type prtend qu'il existe un racisme systmique au tats-Unis. Il est trs mal plac pour donner des leons.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Le cercle restreint de Musk a travaill tout le week-end pour consolider les plans de licenciement de Twitter,*
*la premire srie des licenciements visera 25 % des effectifs* 

*Les membres du cercle restreint du milliardaire Elon Musk se sont runis avec les derniers cadres suprieurs de Twitter tout au long du week-end, menant des discussions approfondies sur l'approche du site en matire de modration du contenu et de spam, ainsi que sur les projets de licenciement de 25 % des effectifs. En effet, depuis jeudi aprs-midi, lorsque Elon Musk a conclu l'acquisition de Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars et licenci de manire spectaculaire quatre de ses principaux dirigeants, les employs de l'entreprise attendent un message de leurs nouveaux dirigeants pour expliquer ce qui pourrait se passer ensuite. Qu'est-ce qui change et qu'est-ce qui reste inchang ? Qui sera licenci, et quand ?*


Twitter, qui a t rachet la semaine dernire par le milliardaire Elon Musk, prvoit de se sparer d'un quart de ses effectifs dans le cadre de ce qui devrait tre une premire srie de licenciement. Alex Spiro, un avocat clbre qui reprsente Musk depuis plusieurs annes, a men ces discussions. Maitre Spiro joue un rle actif dans la gestion de plusieurs quipes chez Twitter, notamment dans les domaines du droit, des relations avec les pouvoirs publics, de la politique et du marketing, selon quatre personnes au courant des discussions qui ont parl sous le couvert de l'anonymat pour les dcrire, ainsi que selon les tweets de certaines des personnes concernes.

Les associs de longue date de Musk, David Sacks et Jason Calacanis, sont apparus dans un annuaire de l'entreprise au cours du week-end. Tous deux avaient des adresses lectroniques officielles de l'entreprise, et leur titre tait "ingnieur logiciel". Le titre de Musk dans l'annuaire tait PDG, bien que ce poste n'ait pas t annonc publiquement. Il se fait appeler "Chief Twit". Un document dpos auprs des autorits financires lundi a montr que le conseil d'administration de Twitter avait t dmis de ses fonctions, une autre tape laissant l'entreprise sous le contrle exclusif de Musk. Plus tard dans la journe de lundi, un document financier a officiellement rvl que  Musk est le PDG de l'entreprise.

*Twitter va licencier 25 % de ses effectifs dans le cadre d'une premire srie de suppressions de postes* 

Pendant ce temps, l'quipe dcidait de ce qui devrait tre une premire srie de licenciements, qui visera environ un quart du personnel, soit plus de 7 000 personnes. Les licenciements toucheront presque tous les dpartements, et devraient avoir un impact spcifique sur les ventes, les produits, l'ingnierie, les services juridiques, la scurit et le trust dans les jours  venir, a dclar une des sources anonymes. Aprs les ingnieurs, certains des employs les mieux pays de Twitter travaillent dans les ventes, o plusieurs gagnent plus de 300 000 dollars.

Le milliardaire propritaire de Tesla a rachet Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars la semaine dernire, aprs plusieurs mois prouvants de ngociations et de querelles juridiques. Musk a d'abord fait une offre pour l'entreprise au printemps, puis a essay de se retirer quelques mois plus tard. Twitter l'a poursuivi en justice pour l'obliger  conclure l'opration, et l'entrepreneur a fini par cder et proposer d'acheter l'entreprise au prix de son offre initiale.

Musk s'est tourn vers plusieurs allis de longue date alors qu'il entame son remaniement de Twitter. Des membres de l'quipe de Musk se trouvaient lundi  New York, o se trouve le sige social de Twitter, pour des runions, daprs plusieurs messages publis sur les rseaux sociaux.

Calacanis est galement un ami de longue date de Musk, qui lui a envoy de nombreux messages pour lui donner des conseils sur l'accord, notamment sur les suppressions d'emplois, selon les documents judiciaires. Calacanis a indiqu sur Twitter que le samedi tait le "jour zro", en joignant la photo d'une tasse  caf Twitter, ajoutant qu'il avait discut des questions de scurit, ainsi que des bots et des trolls, avec Yoel Roth, un cadre de Twitter responsable de la politique de modration des contenus. Roth a ensuite publi des dtails sur ces politiques.


Dimanche, Musk a publi d'apparents messages internes de Roth concernant les mesures de Twitter, affirmant qu'ils montrent que le conseil d'administration et les avocats de Twitter "ont dlibrment cach... des preuves au tribunal". Le tweet montre que Musk utilise son accs nouvellement obtenu  des informations internes pour potentiellement rgler ses comptes.

La nouvelle quipe de direction pose des questions sur tous les aspects de l'entreprise, y compris les dtails de la modration du contenu, le spam et les risques des lections  venir, ont dclar les personnes. Ils ont galement discut de la vrification de l'identit sur la plate-forme, y compris la vrification des utilisateurs de haut niveau avec des coches bleues, selon un tweet de Musk et les personnes.

Un autre associ de Musk qui a tweet sur son implication, Sriram Krishnan, un partenaire qui se concentre sur les crypto-monnaies au sein de la socit de capital-risque Andreessen Horowitz, a galement tweet qu'il aidait  la transaction. La socit a investi 400 millions de dollars. Il se dcrit comme un ancien dirigeant de Twitter sur sa page LinkedIn.

Lundi, un dpt financier a rvl que le cofondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey - l'ancien PDG de la socit - a transfr ses actions Twitter dans la nouvelle socit, ce qui en fait l'un des investisseurs de Musk.

*Twitter se prpare  des licenciements*

Moins de trois jours aprs l'entre de Musk dans le capital de la socit, les employs de Twitter ne savent toujours pas quels sont les nouveaux plans de l'entreprise dimanche soir, selon de nombreux employs  qui ont parl sous couvert d'anonymat pour protger leur emploi. La socit n'a pas encore annonc officiellement l'acquisition. Le service de communication est rest silencieux. Des rumeurs de licenciements ont circul, certains avis ayant t envoys discrtement.

Les licenciements devraient commencer avant le 1er novembre, date  laquelle les employs de Twitter sont censs recevoir une rmunration supplmentaire lie  l'attribution d'actions. Dimanche, Musk a dclar sur Twitter que les informations faisant tat de licenciements imminents chez Twitter la semaine prochaine taient "fausses".

Au dbut de l'anne, M. Musk a dclar aux partenaires potentiels de l'opration qu'il prvoyait de supprimer prs de 75 % de l'effectif total de Twitter, ce qui laisserait l'entreprise avec environ 2 000 employs, selon des entretiens et des documents obtenus par le Post. La semaine dernire, Musk a dclar aux employs, lors de sa visite au sige de Twitter, qu'il n'avait pas l'intention de supprimer les trois quarts des effectifs. Une autre personne au courant de l'opration, qui s'est exprime sous le couvert de l'anonymat pour discuter de questions sensibles, a dclar la semaine dernire que le nombre total de licenciements serait probablement plus proche de 50 %.

Musk a dj licenci quatre cadres suprieurs, envoy des ingnieurs de Tesla pour valuer le code logiciel de Twitter et a tweet qu'il prvoyait de former un conseil de modration du contenu compos d'experts.

*Tout le monde sait que des changements vont intervenir, mais personne ne sait exactement quand*

Musk a press les ingnieurs de travailler sur au moins deux projets majeurs, et de les terminer en quelques jours ou semaines. Le premier concerne les changements apports  Twitter Blue, qui obligeraient les utilisateurs  payer pour conserver leurs badges de vrification, peut-tre jusqu' 20 dollars par mois. Le second est un plan visant  relancer l'application de vidos courtes Vine, soit en tant que produit autonome, soit en tant que partie intgrante de l'application Twitter. Dans le cas des modifications apportes  Blue, les fonctionnalits doivent tre livres avant le 7 novembre ou l'quipe sera licencie.

Le projet Vine a suscit un enthousiasme modr jusqu' prsent. Plus d'une douzaine d'ingnieurs se sont ports volontaires pour participer au projet aprs que Musk ait donn son feu vert dimanche soir.

D'autres employs sont encourags  construire quelque chose (n'importe quoi) et  le montrer  Musk. Dans un message Slack, un directeur de l'ingnierie a exhort son quipe  proposer de nouveaux produits et fonctionnalits et  les partager directement avec leur nouveau PDG.  Au mieux : vous obtiendrez quelques retours. On vous demandera peut-tre de l'expdier ds que possible. Au pire, on vous demandera d'arrter et de travailler sur autre chose. Mme dans ce cas, au moins vous avez travaill sur quelque chose que vous aimez. S'il vous plat, n'attendez pas qu'une opportunit vous soit donne , a crit le directeur.

De mme, lundi, Behnam Rezaei, directeur principal de l'ingnierie logicielle chez Twitter, a envoy une note  son quipe reconnaissant que de  grands changements  taient  venir.  Je pense que le changement le plus important va tre le changement culturel. Certains seront bons, d'autres mauvais, a-t-il dclar. 

Rezaei a tent de rallier les troupes, en disant aux ingnieurs de se concentrer sur la livraison du code aussi rapidement que possible :   Donc si vous demandez ce que je dois faire maintenant : faites un bon travail d'ingnieur. crire du code. Corriger les bugs, maintenir le site en ligne. Je sais que les critres pour tre chez Twitter sont ceux-l. Ce n'est pas de travailler sur un projet fantaisiste pour Elon. Le bon changement de culture est, c'est l'expdition et la livraison. Je vous encourage  vous tourner davantage vers le codage et l'expdition, et moins vers la documentation, la planification, la stratgie, etc. Si vous voulez faire partie d'un groupe "spcial" cette semaine, codez et expdiez 5 fois plus qu'avant. Construire ce qu'Elon demande ou pense tre sexy n'est pas le critre. Avoir un impact, changer le produit et aider nos utilisateurs sont les critres. Vous n'avez donc pas besoin que je vous donne des ordres. Vous tes tous des ingnieurs logiciels. Vous savez ce qui doit tre crit et amlior. Faites-le. Vous tes aux commandes .

*Twitter veut imposer une charge mensuelle de 20 dollars pour tout utilisateur qui souhaite tre vrifi ou conserver la vrification de son compte actuel*

Musk a ordonn aux employs d'augmenter le prix de l'abonnement Twitter Blue de 4,99 $ par mois  19,99 $ et d'exiger que toute personne possdant un compte vrifi s'abonne afin de conserver sa coche bleue de vrification. Le plan est que les utilisateurs vrifis auraient 90 jours pour s'abonner  Twitter Blue ou perdre leur coche bleue. Les employs travaillant sur le projet ont t informs dimanche qu'ils devaient respecter la date limite du 7 novembre pour lancer la fonctionnalit ou ils seraient licencis.

Transformer la vrification en une fonctionnalit payante pourrait permettre aux escrocs d'usurper plus facilement l'identit de personnes relles. Comme l'indique le site Web de Twitter,  le badge bleu Vrifi sur Twitter permet aux gens de savoir qu'un compte d'intrt public est authentique. Pour recevoir le badge bleu, votre compte doit tre authentique, notable et actif .

Les entreprises peuvent considrer que la redevance fait partie du cot de l'activit, mais les particuliers sont moins susceptibles de payer autant pour conserver leur badge bleu. Lorsqu'une personne vrifie perd sa coche, un escroc pourrait se faire passer pour cette personne, et il n'y aurait pas de compte vrifi  montrer pour prouver que l'escroc est faux.

Lorsque Musk a accept d'acheter Twitter en avril, il a dclar que ses objectifs incluaient "l'limination des robots de spam et l'authentification de tous les humains". Musk a tweet dimanche que "l'ensemble du processus de vrification est en train d'tre rorganis en ce moment mme", mais n'a pas donn de dtails. Nous avons contact le service des relations publiques de Twitter aujourd'hui et nous mettrons  jour cet article si nous obtenons plus d'informations sur les plans de Twitter Blue et de vrification. Twitter Blue permet actuellement d'accder  l'option Annuler un tweet et  plusieurs autres fonctionnalits.

Source : SEC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter prvoit un bouton d'dition et affirme que le sondage d'Elon Musk n'a rien  voir avec cette dcision, le bouton sera d'abord propos aux abonns  Twitter Blue

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a publi un sondage sur Twitter demandant aux utilisateurs s'ils souhaitaient un bouton de modification, Parag Agrawal, PDG de Twitter demande aux utilisateurs de voter avec prcaution

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait l'acquisition de 73,5 millions d'actions ordinaires de Twitter, soit 9,2*% de la valeur en Bourse de l'entreprise, ce qui fait de lui l'un des plus grands actionnaires du mdia social

----------


## Anselme45

Est-ce que quelqu'un est intress par ce que j'ai fait ce week-end avec mon cercle restreint?   ::mrgreen:: 

Pour le reste, c'est juste du Musk!

Musk s'est donc senti oblig de communiquer sur son week-end studieux?

Les collaborateurs et -trices qui vont tre accueillis prochainement au bureau, un matin blme de novembre, par un vigile pour qu'ils fassent leur carton avant d'tre virer des locaux dans la demi-heure (c'est la mthode en usage aux States!) sauront apprcier les efforts de leur nouveau ex-patron.

Pas sr au final que les dcisions htives du sieur Musk soient les meilleures pour le devenir de Twitter.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

J'ai t assez surpris par son coup du "imprimez moi vos 30 premires lignes de code".

Musk va me faire croire qu'il maitrise le TDD, ATDD, clean code, clean architecture, les multiples design patterns, la programmation pragmatique, ...

Savoir faire un "if else" et savoir crire du code de manire professionnel, ce sont deux choses qui n'ont rien  voir en termes de niveau, donc a m'tonnerais qu'Elon Musk soit en capacit de corriger le code de ses ingnieurs

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> "Le gnie" se retrouve pig  son propre jeu. Devoir raliser des bnfices dans un rachat qui devait se faire dans des circonstances conomiques beaucoup plus favorables.
> Quand l'Europe aura ferm Twitter pour non respect des rgles europennes avec sa non-modration, ca sera la fin du rseau.


L'europe n'est pas prt de fermer Twitter, puisqu'en ralit l'Europe n'a aucun pouvoir.

Ce sont les diffrents pays qui acceptent ou non, d'appliquer les *directives* europennes.
Mais cela reste des directives, chaque pays est souverain et les 3/4 des pays d'Europe ne vont pas s'amuser  faire fermer un site internet comme Twitter.

De nos jours un site a plus de pouvoir qu'un tat et un tat ne pouvant comprendre que la rgle du plus fort, un tat ne vas pas, de fait, s'opposer  ce point face un site site internet de cette ampleur.




> toutes les personnes qui baissent leur froc devant le wokisme.


C'est bien l le problme de nos socits "modernes", elles baissent les yeux devant des gosses de riches qui font leur crises d'adolescence.

Pour le reste, pour le coup, je suis l'un des soutiens d'Elon Musk, car Twitter devenait du grand n'importe quoi et tirait l'humanit entire vers la dchance, telle une personne malveillante qui vient frapper  ta porte tous les jours et te ramne ses problmes dans ta vie.

C'est  la limite d'tre un coup du destin qu'Elon Musk soit la au bon moment pour ramener Twitter dans le droit chemin, car l c'tait l'image "d'un gosse en perdition qui n'avait plus aucun avenir et d'un coup, un type sens lui a tendu la main".

On vois grce  Twitter les ravages du racismes, mais on en vois encore plus les ravages du wokisme.

----------


## Anselme45

> ... car Twitter devenait du grand n'importe quoi et tirait l'humanit entire vers la dchance...


Il faut pas exagr!

Qui utilise encore Twitter? Les journaleux, les politicards et les pseudo-stars qui ont besoin de faire parler d'eux!

Ce qui est loin de reprsenter "l'humanit entire" !   ::mouarf::

----------


## Rolllmops

Effectivement, tout le monde n'est pas sur Twitter, le rseau est loin d'avoir une popularit similaire  Facebook ou Instagram. En revanche, les propos tenus sur Twitter sont rgulirement reports et comments par les mdias et influenceurs et ceux-ci ont donc une porte tout de mme non ngligeable.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Il faut pas exagr!
> 
> Qui utilise encore Twitter? Les journaleux, les politicards et les pseudo-stars qui ont besoin de faire parler d'eux!
> 
> Ce qui est loin de reprsenter "l'humanit entire" !


L'important ce n'est pas tant le nombre de personne, mais qui et comment ils s'expriment.

Quand Trump s'exprime sur Youtube, a reste dans la sphre de youtube et ceux qui relaient pour faire du buzz.
Quand Trump s'exprime sur Twitter, la plante entire reprends son tweet et l'affiche en tant que tel, pour plusieurs raisons : plus facile  afficher  un cran de TV en live, plus facile de reprendre les quelques caractres, ...

Je suis convaincu qu'au moins une fois dans sa vie, plus de 80% de l'humanit va avoir regard un Tweet, sur le site Tweeter au moins une fois dans sa vie, l'impacte de ce site est bien plus important selon moi que tu ne le penses.

Alors que Facebook, clairement, n'a pas la mme impacte, les seuls  persister dessus sont ceux de 30 ans  plus, les jeunes ne vont pas dessus.

Linkedin emboite petit  petit le pas, mais dans le monde du travail et devient LE site internet ou aller pour trouver un job et construire un rseau, je suis prt  prendre le pari que d'ici 2/3 ans, tout ceux tant dans la tech et autres ayant des faits des tudes suprieures auront tous leur profil LinkedIn.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk a assur  la Commission europenne que Twitter se conformerait aux rgles europennes strictes en matire de contrle du contenu illgal en ligne*

*Lors d'un change non rapport la semaine dernire, Elon Musk a dclar  Thierry Breton, le responsable de l'industrie de l'UE, qu'il comptait se conformer  la Digital Services Act de la rgion, qui impose de lourdes amendes aux entreprises qui ne contrlent pas les contenus illgaux.*

Cet absolutiste de la libert d'expression a accept de rencontrer M. Breton, ancien ministre franais des finances, dans les semaines  venir, ont dclar deux responsables europens.

L'change a eu lieu aprs que Breton a pris Twitter pour mettre en garde Musk contre la nouvelle lgislation europenne vendredi.

"_En Europe, l'oiseau volera selon nos rgles europennes_", a tweet Breton vendredi.

Les lgislateurs de l'UE ont approuv cet t les rgles historiques visant  contrler les gants de la technologie, qui obligeront les plateformes en ligne  faire davantage pour surveiller les contenus illgaux sur Internet, les grandes plateformes devant avoir plus de modrateurs que les petites.

Les entreprises s'exposeront  des amendes pouvant atteindre 6 % du chiffre d'affaires annuel mondial en cas d'infraction  la loi sur les services numriques.

Les assurances donnes par M. Musk semblent indiquer une attitude pragmatique de la part du PDG du constructeur de voitures lectriques Tesla, qui a dj exprim son souhait de voir Twitter limiter le contenu.

Musk a jusqu' prsent donn peu de dtails sur la manire dont il dirigera l'entreprise aprs son rachat pour 44 milliards de dollars.

Il a dclar qu'il prvoyait de supprimer des emplois, laissant les 7 500 employs de Twitter inquiets pour leur avenir. Il a galement dclar jeudi qu'il n'avait pas achet Twitter pour gagner plus d'argent mais "_pour essayer d'aider l'humanit, que j'aime_".


Breton et Musk s'taient rencontrs en mai, et les deux avaient alors signal un accord sur le respect de la rglementation europenne.

Dans une vido publie sur Twitter par Breton aprs leur rencontre de mai, le fonctionnaire europen dit avoir expliqu la loi sur les services numriques  Musk. 
"_Cela correspond assez bien  ce que vous pensez que nous devrions faire_", a dclar Breton. 

"_Je pense que cela correspond exactement  ce que je pense_", a rpondu Musk dans la vido de mai.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours et  les donner  Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Twitter est maintenant une entreprise d'Elon Musk, qui a licenci plusieurs membres de la direction de Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suggre de facturer aux gouvernements et aux entreprises de  lgers frais  pour utiliser Twitter, prcisant que  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels 

 ::fleche::  Des ingnieurs de Tesla visitent le bureau de Twitter pour rviser le code de la plateforme pour Elon Musk, leur mission consisterait  identifier les problmes et les besoins du rseau social

----------


## Rolllmops

> Il a dclar qu'il prvoyait de supprimer des emplois, laissant les 7 500 employs de Twitter inquiets pour leur avenir. Il a galement dclar jeudi qu'il n'avait pas achet Twitter pour gagner plus d'argent mais "_pour essayer d'aider l'humanit, que j'aime_".


D'o la prvision de suppression massive de postes et le quadruplement des cots d'utilisation de la plate-forme. Cette homme est un sketch sur pattes.

----------


## Madmac

> "En Europe, l'oiseau volera selon nos rgles europennes", a tweet Breton vendredi.


Ce type prend ces rves pour la ralit. Si l'UE peut dicter ses conditions, qu'est-ce qui empcherait la Chine de demander le mme type de traitement? Si on laisse un type comme Breton dicter ses conditions, l'humanit va finir par vivre dans un dictature  la Chinoise.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Elon Musk affirme que l'abonnement Twitter Blue,  8 dollars par mois,* 
*comportera une coche bleue et rduira les publicits de moiti*

*Aprs de nombreuses incertitudes autour de la refonte de Twitter Blue, Elon Musk a expos l'approche de l'entreprise. Il a dclar que le nouveau plan payant cotera 8 dollars par mois : ce qu'il a mentionn dans une rponse au tweet de Stephen King. De plus, le prix sera ajust en fonction de la parit du pouvoir d'achat du pays, ce qui laisse prsager un lancement mondial de Twitter Blue. Il a annonc ce remaniement du service premium en dclarant que  le systme actuel de seigneurs et paysans de Twitter pour savoir qui a ou n'a pas de coche bleue est une connerie .*


Elon Musk a annonc qu'une nouvelle version de Twitter Blue inclura une sorte de vrification accessible pour 8 dollars par mois aux tats-Unis, le prix tant  ajust par pays proportionnellement  la parit de pouvoir d'achat . Musk a galement mentionn certaines des fonctionnalits qui seront dployes avec ce nouveau plan, notamment la rduction des publicits, la priorit dans les rponses, les mentions et la recherche, et la possibilit de publier des vidos plus longues que la limite actuelle de 2 minutes 20 secondes.

Musk a tendance  changer d'avis rapidement, il faut donc prendre cette annonce avec des pincettes. Il ne s'agit peut-tre pas de l'ensemble final de fonctionnalits lorsque Twitter lancera son nouveau plan d'abonnement.


Jusqu' prsent, Twitter Blue tait un service trs diffrent, qui n'tait pas li au fait d'tre vrifi. Il cotait 4,99 dollars par mois et offrait principalement la possibilit de lire des articles sans publicit, d'annuler ou de modifier des tweets (dans certains pays) et de personnaliser votre barre de navigation. Il vous permet galement de dfinir un NFT comme photo de profil. Depuis mardi, cependant, la partie consacre aux articles sans publicit a t supprime, mais il semble que Musk souhaite travailler avec les diteurs d'une manire ou d'une autre, tant donn l'intention de permettre aux abonns de Blue de contourner les paywalls.

Musk a clairement exprim son intention de rduire la dpendance de Twitter  l'gard de la publicit en faveur des abonnements. Pas plus tard que ce week-end, un plan discut en interne prvoyait de facturer 20 dollars par mois pour la vrification, les employs ayant reu environ une semaine pour mettre en uvre le changement.

Musk n'a pas annonc quand la nouvelle tarification et les nouvelles fonctionnalits entreront en vigueur, mais actuellement, la documentation in-app pour Blue concerne l'ancien systme. Musk affirme galement que Blue donnera  l'entreprise  un flux de revenus pour rcompenser les crateurs de contenu , mais il n'a pas donn de dtails sur ce  quoi ces rcompenses pour les crateurs pourraient ressembler en pratique.

La faon dont le systme de vrification fonctionnera n'est pas claire non plus. Historiquement, il a t disponible pour un sous-ensemble limit d'utilisateurs trs en vue qui peuvent tre imits, soit pour faire une blague, soit pour diffuser des informations errones. Cependant, Musk a dclar qu'il souhaitait utiliser le systme pour contrler les spams des robots.

*Musk affirme que son plan  augmente le cot des crimes sur Twitter* 

Musk a galement affirm que son plan  est le seul moyen de vaincre les bots et les trolls . L'experte en scurit Runa Sandvik s'est montre sceptique.  Curieux de savoir comment cela va fonctionner, srement que certains bots et trolls vont payer pour des chques bleus aussi (peut-tre avec des cartes de crdit voles) , a crit Sandvik en rponse  Musk.


Musk a ensuite expliqu qu'il pensait que son plan  dtruirait les robots , car  si un compte Blue payant se livre  des spams/des escroqueries, ce compte sera suspendu. Essentiellement, cela augmente le cot du crime sur Twitter de plusieurs ordres de grandeur . Il a galement dclar que Twitter commencera  utiliser  une tiquette secondaire sous le nom pour quelqu'un qui est une figure publique, ce qui est dj le cas pour les politiciens .

Faire payer la vrification pourrait permettre aux escrocs de se faire plus facilement passer pour de vraies personnes, mme si les escrocs n'obtiennent pas de chques bleus, comme nous l'avons prcdemment not. Si une personne vrifie perd sa coche parce qu'elle ne paie pas pour Twitter Blue, un escroc pourrait se faire passer pour cette personne, et il n'y aurait pas de compte vrifi  pointer pour prouver que l'escroc est faux.

Musk a galement crit que le prix de 8 dollars sera  ajust par pays proportionnellement  la parit du pouvoir d'achat . Le Twitter Blue remani offrira  priorit dans les rponses, les mentions et les recherches, ce qui est essentiel pour vaincre les spams/les escroqueries , la possibilit de publier de longues vidos et de l'audio, deux fois moins de publicits, et un  contournement du paywall pour les diteurs dsireux de travailler avec nous , a-t-il crit.  Cela donnera galement  Twitter une source de revenus pour rcompenser les crateurs de contenu , a crit Musk.


Cependant Plus de 80 % des utilisateurs de Twitter ayant particip  un rcent sondage ont dclar qu'ils ne paieraient pas pour la coche. Quelque 10 % se sont dits prts  payer 5 dollars par mois. Musk a fait allusion au prix de 8 dollars dans une rponse  l'auteur Stephen King, qui avait exprim son mcontentement quant au prix de 20 dollars par mois annonc.  Nous devons payer les factures d'une manire ou d'une autre ! Twitter ne peut pas compter entirement sur les annonceurs. Que diriez-vous de 8 dollars ? , Musk a crit tt mardi matin. 

Actuellement, Twitter Blue est disponible aux tats-Unis, au Canada, en Australie et en Nouvelle-Zlande. Les donnes de la socit d'analyse Sensor Tower indiquent notamment que l'application Twitter n'a gnr que 6,4 millions de dollars d'achats in-app  ce jour, Blue tant le premier achat. Musk & co. esprent que ce nouveau plan d'abonnement fonctionnera mieux que cela.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le cercle restreint de Musk a travaill tout le week-end pour consolider les plans de licenciement de Twitter, la premire srie des licenciements visera 25 % des effectifs

 ::fleche::  Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours et  les donner  Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Twitter est maintenant une entreprise d'Elon Musk, qui a licenci plusieurs membres de la direction de Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suggre de facturer aux gouvernements et aux entreprises de  lgers frais  pour utiliser Twitter, prcisant que  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels

----------


## Arya Nawel

Quel spectacle de 🤬🤬🤬🤬. 
Musk est tellement bon en management, n'est-ce pas? Fais le  20 $ . Non ! Faites le plutt 8$ . Attendez , faites ceci, non! faites cela . 
Les bons dveloppeurs ne supporteront as ce type de gestion mercantile sur le march. La course vers le bas de Twitter ne fait que commencer .

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le personnel de Twitter a reu l'ordre de travailler 84 heures par semaine et les managers ont dormi au bureau le week-end,*
*alors qu'ils s'efforaient de respecter les dlais serrs d'Elon Musk  * 

*Le personnel de Twitter a accumul beaucoup plus d'heures que d'habitude depuis qu'Elon Musk a pris le relais, selon un rapport. Cela survient alors que le personnel fait face  la menace imminente de licenciements dans le cadre de la refonte prvue de l'entreprise par le magnat de la technologie. Les responsables de Twitter ont dit  certains employs de travailler 12 heures par jour, sept jours sur sept (soit 84 heures par semaine) pour respecter les dlais de Musk, selon le rapport qui a cit des communications internes. Aucune discussion quant aux heures supplmentaire n'a t aborde.

Par ailleurs, en fouillant les messages archivs dans les systmes internes de l'entreprise, Elon Musk est tomb sur un message qui semble apporter du crdit  ses propos lorsqu'il estimait que Twitter cachait des informations relatives  la quantit de spams sur sa plateforme.*

Le nouveau propritaire de Twitter, Elon Musk, a pris avec lui plus de 50 de ses employs Tesla de confiance, principalement des ingnieurs logiciels de l'quipe Autopilot, dans son rachat de Twitter. Musk, PDG du constructeur automobile Tesla et du fabricant de fuses rutilisables SpaceX, a finalis l'acquisition de Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars le 28 octobre et y a rapidement pris ses marques. Il a immdiatement licenci le PDG, le directeur financier, les responsables des quipes politiques et juridiques de la socit, et a galement dissous le conseil d'administration de Twitter.

Selon les dossiers internes, les employs des autres socits de Musk sont dsormais autoriss  travailler chez Twitter, dont plus de 50 de Tesla, deux de la Boring Company (qui construit des tunnels souterrains) et un de Neuralink (qui dveloppe un interface cerveau-machine).

Certains des amis, conseillers et bailleurs de fonds de Musk, dont le chef de son _family office_ Jared Birchall, le _business angel_ Jason Calacanis et le directeur de l'exploitation fondateur de PayPal et capital-risqueur David Sacks, sont galement impliqus. Il en va de mme pour deux personnes qui partagent le nom de famille de Musk, James et Andrew Musk, qui ont travaill respectivement chez Palantir et Neuralink.  

Parmi les dizaines de personnes qu'Elon Musk a recruts spcifiquement auprs de Tesla figurent : le directeur du dveloppement logiciel Ashok Elluswamy, le directeur de l'ingnierie du pilote automatique et de TeslaBot Milan Kovac, le directeur principal de l'ingnierie logicielle Maha Virduhagiri; Pete Scheutzow, _senior staff technical program manager_, et Jake Nocon, qui fait partie de l'unit de surveillance de Tesla, en tant que responsable principal du renseignement de scurit.

Nocon travaillait auparavant pour Uber et Nisos, une socit de scurit qui avait un contrat de plusieurs millions de dollars avec Tesla pour identifier les menaces internes et surveiller les critiques de la socit.

Chez Twitter, Musk compte sur ses lieutenants et ses loyalistes pour dcider qui et quoi retrancher ou garder sur le rseau social.

Il les presse galement d'apprendre tout ce qu'ils peuvent sur Twitter le plus rapidement possible, du code source  la modration du contenu et aux exigences de confidentialit des donnes, afin qu'il puisse repenser la plate-forme, ont dclar plusieurs employs de Twitter au cours du week-end.

Musk s'est prsent comme un absolutiste de la libert d'expression, mais il doit quilibrer ces souhaits avec les lois et les ralits commerciales. Il a dclar dans une lettre ouverte aux annonceurs la semaine dernire alors qu'il reprenait l'entreprise:  Twitter ne peut videmment pas devenir un enfer libre pour tous, o tout peut tre dit sans consquences .

On ne sait pas immdiatement comment les employs de Tesla devraient rpartir leurs horaires entre le constructeur automobile et Twitter.

En rgle gnrale, lorsque les employs de Tesla travaillent pour d'autres entreprises d'Elon Musk, gnralement SpaceX ou la Boring Company, ils peuvent tre pays par l'autre entreprise en tant que consultant. Certains des employs de Musk occupent des postes  temps plein dans plusieurs de ses entreprises. Par exemple, le vice-prsident des matriaux de Tesla, Charlie Kuehmann, est simultanment vice-prsident de SpaceX.

Selon deux employs de Tesla,  d'autres moments, les travailleurs du constructeur automobile lectrique sont contraints de participer  des projets dans ses autres entreprises sans rmunration supplmentaire, car cela est considr comme bon pour leur carrire ou parce que le travail est considr comme une aide avec une partie lie  une opration ou projet.

*Revues de code et services de 12 heures*

Plusieurs employs de Twitter ont dclar au cours du week-end que les employs de Tesla actuellement sur Twitter ont t impliqus dans la rvision du code sur le rseau social, mme si leurs comptences acquises en travaillant sur Autopilot et d'autres logiciels et matriels Tesla ne chevauchent pas directement les langages et les systmes utiliss pour construire et entretenir le rseau social. Ces employs ont demand  ne pas tre nomms car ils ne sont pas autoriss  parler  la presse de questions internes et craignent des reprsailles.

Par exemple, la plupart des ingnieurs des constructeurs automobiles, mme l'avant-gardiste Tesla, n'ont aucune exprience dans la conception et l'exploitation de moteurs de recherche et de plateformes largement accessibles au public.

Twitter a plusieurs bases de code avec des millions de lignes de code dans chacune, et une myriade de 10 millions ou mme 100 millions ou plus de systmes de requtes par seconde (RPS) qui le sous-tendent. Chez Tesla, Python est l'un des langages de script prfrs, et chez Twitter, les programmeurs ont largement utilis Scala.

Twitter est galement plus expos aux rglementations internationales concernant le discours de haine et la confidentialit des donnes, par exemple, en particulier le rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes de l'Union europenne.

Les employs de Twitter qui taient l avant que Musk ne prenne le relais ont dclar qu'on leur avait demand de montrer  ses quipes toutes sortes de documentations techniques, de justifier leur travail et celui de leurs quipes, et d'expliquer leur valeur au sein de l'entreprise. La menace de licenciement plane s'ils n'impressionnent pas, ont-ils dclar.

Les employs ont dit qu'ils craignaient d'tre licencis sans motif ni avertissement, plutt que d'tre licencis avec indemnit de dpart. Certains craignent de ne pas pouvoir rcolter les fruits des options d'achat d'actions dont l'acquisition est prvue la premire semaine de novembre, selon la documentation de l'entreprise.

Pendant ce temps, les employs de Twitter ont dclar qu'ils n'avaient pas encore reu de plans spcifiques de Musk et de son quipe et qu'ils ignoraient en grande partie les ventuelles rductions d'effectifs au sein de leurs groupes, leurs budgets et leurs stratgies  long terme.

Cependant, Musk a fix des dlais presque impossibles pour certains lments  faire.

Un projet immdiat consiste  repenser le logiciel d'abonnement de l'entreprise, surnomm Twitter Blue, et le systme de vrification de l'entreprise (appel parfois _blue check_ pour la faon dont ils sont indiqus sur le service). Les employs disent que Musk veut que ce travail soit fait d'ici la premire semaine de novembre. Les mdias avaient prcdemment signal que Musk voulait facturer 20 $ par utilisateur et par mois, et ne donner des marques de vrification qu'aux comptes des utilisateurs qui sont des abonns payants, et supprimerait la vrification des comptes qui ne paient pas pour Twitter Blue.

Au final, Elon Musk a opt pour une formule  8 dollars par mois, nonant un certain nombre d'avantage  disposer d'un tel type de compte.


Musk a galement crit que le prix de 8 dollars sera  ajust par pays proportionnellement  la parit du pouvoir d'achat . Le Twitter Blue remani offrira  priorit dans les rponses, les mentions et les recherches, ce qui est essentiel pour vaincre les spams/les escroqueries , la possibilit de publier de longues vidos et de l'audio, deux fois moins de publicits, et un  contournement du paywall pour les diteurs dsireux de travailler avec nous , a-t-il crit.  Cela donnera galement  Twitter une source de revenus pour rcompenser les crateurs de contenu , a crit Musk.

Les responsables de Twitter ont demand  certains employs de prendre des services de 12 heures, sept jours sur sept, afin de respecter les dlais serrs de Musk, selon les communications internes. Les ordres de sprint sont venus sans aucune discussion sur la rmunration des heures supplmentaires ou le temps de compensation, ou sur la scurit de l'emploi. L'achvement des tches avant la date limite de la premire semaine de novembre est considre comme une question dcisive pour leur carrire chez Twitter.

Dans une atmosphre de peur et de mfiance, de nombreux employs de Twitter ont cess de communiquer entre eux sur les systmes internes au sujet des problmes lis au lieu de travail. De plus, certaines des chanes Slack de Twitter sont devenues presque silencieuses, ont dclar plusieurs employs.

Les responsables de Twitter, quant  eux, ont t invits  effectuer des valuations des performances et  envoyer  l'quipe de Musk des listes des employs  conserver, ont dclar des personnes familires avec les discussions.

Mais les managers eux-mmes ressentent galement la pression, certains racontant au New York Times qu'ils ont dormi dans les bureaux de Twitter vendredi et samedi.

Les hauts responsables de Twitter ont t invits  des runions avec Musk et son quipe la semaine dernire au sige de Twitter  San Francisco, o ils ont t invits  dcrire le travail de leur division, ont dclar au Times deux personnes impliques dans les runions. Certains responsables de Twitter ont dclar au quotidien qu'ils avaient l'impression d'tre valus.

Le Washington Post a rapport que l'quipe de Musk prvoyait de supprimer environ un quart du personnel de Twitter lors d'une premire srie de licenciements, citant une personne familire avec les discussions qui ont eu lieu au sige de Twitter la semaine dernire.

*Musk fouille dans les messages archivs dans le systme*

Pendant ce temps, Musk et son entourage se sont plongs dans les messages archivs dans les systmes, recherchant ostensiblement des personnes  licencier et des budgets ou des projets  rduire. Dimanche, dans une dmonstration de son accs illimit aux informations internes de l'entreprise, le PDG Elon Musk (qui se fait dsormais appeler "Chief Twit" mais est officiellement PDG et unique directeur) a publi une capture d'cran  ses 112 millions d'abonns rpertoris sur Twitter.

La capture d'cran illustrait les commentaires du responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de Twitter, Yoel Roth, en mai 2022.  l'poque, Musk tentait de se retirer de son accord d'achat de Twitter pour 54,20 $ par action. Au tribunal et en public, Musk avait vivement accus Twitter de falsifier les mesures, en particulier de minimiser la quantit de spam, de faux comptes et de robots nuisibles qui existent sur la plateforme.

Dans le message interne que Musk a rendu public, Roth a crit de manire dsobligeante sur une personne implique dans l'entreprise nomme Amir, et a galement fait remarquer que si Amir continuait  lui raconter des foutaises,  mon itinraire d'escalade est "les OKR d'Amir sont entirement bass sur des mesures frauduleuses et il s'en fiche et essaie peut-tre activement de cacher la balle". Faisant littralement ce qu'Elon nous accuse de faire  


Musk a allgu dans un tweet que  le conseil d'administration de Wachtell et Twitter a dlibrment cach cette preuve au tribunal . Il a galement sembl menacer de nouvelles poursuites judiciaires, crivant:  Restez  l'coute, plus  venir ... 

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?

----------


## encoremoi21258

Concernant la polmique avec Twitter Blue il a expliqu ne pas pouvoir compter uniquement sur les annonceurs pour rembourser plus de 40 milliards. Je pense que les licenciements doivent permettre d'augmenter les profits. L'avantage est que le bordel que a va donner profitera  d'autres rseaux sociaux. Musk quant  lui trouvera de l'argent mme si c'est dans ses autres socits.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le dernier scandale de Pfizer qui a t d'admettre qu'aucune recherche n'avait t fait pour confirmer que la vaccination stoppait la transmission. En dpit du battage publicitaire qui prtendait le contraire.


Change de mdia, ds le dbut Pfizer, et les autres labos, ont bien publi le fait qu'ils n'aient pas test l'efficacit sur la transmission. Pour une raison simple, si on prend le temps de rflchir 2 minutes : Tester la transmission implique de contaminer des humains  une maladie dont on a/avait aucun remde  ce moment donn.

Je n'ai absolument pas apprci qu'on nous force  prendre ce vaccin en version Bta, mais faut arrter de chercher des problme l o il n'y en avait pas...

----------


## escartefigue

> Les AntiVaxx ne manqueront pas de matriel pour allumer les membres du culte de Fauci. Augmentation gnralis de mortalit proportionnel au proportion de vaccin. Le dernier scandale de Pfizer qui a t d'admettre qu'aucune recherche n'avait t fait pour confirmer que la vaccination stoppait la transmission. En dpit du battage publicitaire qui prtendait le contraire.


La rptition compulsive de fausses informations ne les rend pas vridiques, elle ne fait que dcrdibiliser son auteur, en l'occurrence Madmac.
Le vaccin contre le COVID, comme les autres vaccins du reste, n'augmente pas la mortalit, c'est tout le contraire.
*Toutes les tudes montrent que le vaccin contre le COVID diminue au contraire trs fortement les formes graves de COVID et le taux de mortalit.*
Evidemment, pour le savoir, il faut s'intresser aux tudes valides par la communaut scientifique et non aux rumeurs sans fondement. Bref, avoir l'esprit cartsien. Trop compliqu pour certains.

Les AntiVaxx manquent bel et bien de matriel : ce sont les neurones en tat de fonctionner qui leur manquent cruellement  ::aie::

----------


## Erviewthink

> La rptition compulsive de fausses informations ne les rend pas vridiques, elle ne fait que dcrdibiliser son auteur, en l'occurrence Madmac.
> Le vaccin contre le COVID, comme les autres vaccins du reste, n'augmente pas la mortalit, c'est tout le contraire.
> *Toutes les tudes montrent que le vaccin contre le COVID diminue au contraire trs fortement les formes graves de COVID et le taux de mortalit.*
> Evidemment, pour le savoir, il faut s'intresser aux tudes valides par la communaut scientifique et non aux rumeurs sans fondement. Bref, avoir l'esprit cartsien. Trop compliqu pour certains.
> 
> Les AntiVaxx manquent bel et bien de matriel : ce sont les neurones en tat de fonctionner qui leur manquent cruellement


Tu ne peux pas dire qu'un vaccin n'augmente pas la mortalit car et c'est un fait des gens peuvent mourir aprs l'injection d'un vaccin, si ils ne l'avaient pas reu, ces personnes mortes ne le seraient pas si elles ne l'avaient pas reu, donc un vaccin augmente la mortalit suite  son injection, c'est un fait, mme si c'est minime.

Il faut arbitrer si le risque en vaut la chandelle, une personne jeune en bonne sant a peu de risque de mourir du covid donc se vacciner contre ce rhume est inutile pour une personne lambda.

----------


## escartefigue

> Tu ne peux pas dire qu'un vaccin n'augmente pas la mortalit car et c'est un fait des gens peuvent mourir aprs l'injection d'un vaccin, si ils ne l'avaient pas reu, ces personnes mortes ne le seraient pas si elles ne l'avaient pas reu, donc un vaccin augmente la mortalit suite  son injection, c'est un fait, mme si c'est minime.
> 
> Il faut arbitrer si le risque en vaut la chandelle, un personne jeune en bonne sant a peu de risque de mourir du covid donc se vacciner contre ce rhume est inutile pour une personne lambda.


Encore une fois lisez les tudes scientifiques au lieu de vous croire plus expert que les mdecins et cessez de propager des rumeurs dbiles, c'est honteux et mme criminel.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Encore une fois lisez les tudes scientifiques au lieu de vous croire plus expert que les mdecins et cessez de propager des rumeurs dbiles, c'est honteux et mme criminel.


Je sais lire merci, pourquoi on parle de bnfice risque suite  l'injection d'un vaccin si on ne risque rien suite  l'injection du vaccin comme tu le prtends ? Ce qui est honteux et criminel c'est dire que tu ne risques rien  suite  l'injection d'un vaccin alors que tu n'en sais rien. 

Tu peux faire une allergie tu sais pas.

La seule chose sre c'est que si on ne t'injecte rien alors ton tat ne va pas se modifier.

----------


## Prox_13

> Les AntiVaxx ne manqueront pas de matriel pour allumer les membres du culte de Fauci. Augmentation gnralis de mortalit proportionnel au proportion de vaccin. Le dernier scandale de Pfizer qui a t d'admettre qu'aucune recherche n'avait t fait pour confirmer que la vaccination stoppait la transmission. En dpit du battage publicitaire qui prtendait le contraire.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/-CCaJLR1zhQ
> 
> Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla tests positive for Covid-19 again (Le PDG de Pfizer, Albert Bourla, est  nouveau test positif au Covid-19)
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/24/healt...-19/index.html


"Le culte de Fauci", alors l on aura tout entendu. Faut arrter de boire les mdias amricains, a commence  se voir... 

Et si tu nous citais des vraies sources ? Par "vraies", j'entends pas un "Short" de Youtube ou un potin sur l'tat de sant du PDG de Pfizer. T'as quand mme voulu justifier ta thorie sur le vaccin simplement en mentionnant l'tat de sant du PDG quoi...  ::aie::

----------


## Rolllmops

> Je sais lire merci, pourquoi on parle de bnfice risque suite  l'injection d'un vaccin si on ne risque rien suite  l'injection du vaccin comme tu le prtends ?


1) Parce qu'il y a effectivement des risques, trs minimes, de raction allergique au moment de l'injection. Comme l'injection est faite en milieu mdical, la personne pourra tre prise en charge immdiatement en cas de problme
2) Parce que contrairement aux complotistes, les scientifiques sont honntes et srieux dans leur travail. Ils savent qu'on ne peut pas carter  100% toute absence de risque. Le problme tant que ces effets secondaires sont tellement rares qu'il est gnralement impossible d'infirmer ou confirmer toute relation de cause  effet. Si sur 10 millions d'injection, 10 personnes dveloppement le symptme X, a peut tre le vaccin... ou a peut aussi tout simplement tre pas de bol, du simple bruit statistique. Mais comme on ne peut pas tre certains, on le laisse dans la liste des effets secondaires possibles.

----------


## Erviewthink

> 1) Parce qu'il y a effectivement des risques, trs minimes, de raction allergique au moment de l'injection. Comme l'injection est faite en milieu mdical, la personne pourra tre prise en charge immdiatement en cas de problme
> 2) Parce que contrairement aux complotistes, les scientifiques sont honntes et srieux dans leur travail. Ils savent qu'on ne peut pas carter  100% toute absence de risque. Le problme tant que ces effets secondaires sont tellement rares qu'il est gnralement impossible d'infirmer ou confirmer toute relation de cause  effet. Si sur 10 millions d'injection, 10 personnes dveloppement le symptme X, a peut tre le vaccin... ou a peut aussi tout simplement tre pas de bol, du simple bruit statistique. Mais comme on ne peut pas tre certains, on le laisse dans la liste des effets secondaires possibles.


Donc il est faux de dire qu'un vaccin est sans risque merci.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk est ouvert  des tweets et des vidos plus longs sur Twitter, tout en rejetant les demandes de licenciement avant le 1er novembre*

*Le milliardaire n'a pas hsit  dire qu'il souhaitait un plus grand nombre de caractres et la possibilit d'ajouter des vidos de longue dure dans divers tweets. De plus, Elon Musk a galement parl des changements demands par les utilisateurs depuis un certain temps dj et il pourrait bien tre celui qui les approuvera.*

Le message a t rcemment mis en avant sous la forme d'un tweet samedi. C'est l que le milliardaire et propritaire de l'entreprise a affirm qu'il tait ouvert  l'ide de permettre aux gens de publier de longues vidos et de gros tweets.

Une personne a profit de l'occasion pour demander au milliardaire s'il tait ouvert  l'ide de se dbarrasser des limites de caractres ou peut-tre d'en permettre une grande expansion. Musk a rpondu par l'affirmative et a dclar qu' l'heure actuelle, Twitter est limit  280 caractres.

 l'heure actuelle, les vidos sont limites  deux minutes et 20 secondes sur l'application. Au mois de mars, Musk a lanc un sondage auprs de ses followers pour savoir s'ils acceptaient ou non d'tre assists par l'algorithme de la plateforme.

Musk a galement profit de l'occasion pour faire part de quelques-unes de ses proccupations  ce sujet. Il s'inquite de l'effet que l'algorithme de l'application aura sur le discours public. Il sait que personne ne serait en mesure de savoir ce qui se passe rellement.


D'autres rapports indiquent qu'Elon Musk est prt  tendre le fameux bouton d'dition  tous. Il estime que le moment est venu de gnraliser cette fonctionnalit.

Le nouveau propritaire de Twitter a galement abord en dtail des questions telles que la possibilit d'offrir davantage de fonctionnalits aux membres Blue exclusifs de Twitter. Mais cela coterait 20 dollars et leur donnerait galement le statut de marque d'authentification. Il s'agit l d'un monde  part,  part de la coche de vrification que l'on voit pour diverses personnalits publiques.

La semaine dernire, il a t question que Musk tweete davantage sur son entreprise et qu'il fasse place  un conseil de surveillance appel "conseil de modration du contenu" qui aiderait  mieux rguler les comptes et le contenu.

Jusqu' prsent, aucun changement n'a eu lieu en ce qui concerne les politiques de modration du contenu de la plateforme. Et ce, malgr les nombreuses spculations concernant le rtablissement de comptes sur l'application aprs leur interdiction dans le pass.

Elon Musk a galement rfut rcemment toutes sortes d'allgations concernant le licenciement d'employs d'ici le 1er novembre, qui, selon le New York Times, tait prvu pour viter de verser des millions de dollars aux employs sous forme d'attribution d'actions  titre de compensation.

Rappelez-vous que les licenciements ont t annoncs par le propritaire de la socit avant l'acquisition et qu'ils devaient comprendre la suppression de 75 % des effectifs. Des cadres suprieurs et le PDG ont dj quitt l'entreprise.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter est maintenant une entreprise d'Elon Musk, qui a licenci plusieurs membres de la direction de Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, le chat chinois, soit une application permettant de tout faire, de la messagerie aux paiements lectroniques

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk au personnel de Twitter : les employs  exceptionnels  pourront travailler  distance, Twitter doit ressembler davantage  WeChat et TikTok pour atteindre un milliard d'utilisateurs

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut que le procs de Twitter attende jusqu'en fvrier 2023, son quipe juridique a qualifi de  vitesse de croisire  la volont de Twitter d'ouvrir un procs

----------


## Rolllmops

> Donc il est faux de dire qu'un vaccin est sans risque merci.


Nettement moins que de sortir de chez toi par exemple.

Tu sais ce qui est risqu ? Attraper la COVID. Mme si tu t'en tires symptmes majeurs, le COVID long semble bel et bien tre une ralit et ses consquences svres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ds le dbut Pfizer, et les autres, ont bien publi le fait qu'ils n'aient pas test l'efficacit sur la transmission.


Des membres du gouvernement ont prononcs des phrases comme "se vacciner c'est protger les autres".
Alors qu'en ralit les vaccins n'taient pas moins contagieux que les non vaccins. Le slogan aurait du tre "se vacciner c'est se protger", officiellement le vaccin rduisait les chances de faire une forme grave, c'est tout.

Les vaccins contre le SARS-CoV-2 ont toujours t trs en retard par rapport aux variants en circulation.
L'industrie pharmaceutique n'arrive pas  vacciner efficacement contre la grippe, ce serait tonnant qu'elle y arrive avec une maladie qu'elle ne connait pas.

Aprs on s'en fout de cette histoire, c'est fini maintenant.
Que vous ayez reu 4 doses ou 0 dose, maintenant a ne change rien. (il y a des chances pour que vous ayez contract la maladie 1 ou 2 fois, donc votre systme immunitaire est prt)
J'ai beaucoup de respect envers ceux qui ont eu le courage, la force et l'abngation de ne recevoir aucune dose, la pression tait norme, ils ont perdus des droits, ils ont t insult, ils ont t maltrait, ils ont t mpris, le gouvernement a tout fait pour les faire chier (c'est officiel), ils ne sont pas soumis et c'est beau.
Le gouvernement voulait crer de la division entre les Franais. Pendant que les vaccins harcelaient les non-vaccins, personne ne critiquait le gouvernement, alors que le problme c'tait que les hpitaux saturaient trs facilement.
Qui a dtruit les services publics Franais : l'UMP, le PS et LREM.

 Lhpital public se meurt et tout le monde sen fout ! 



> *Depuis six mois, partout en France, les hpitaux sont  nouveau confronts aux difficults quils rencontraient dj avant le Covid-19*. En pire. Fait indit, en cette veille de week-end de Pques, on ne compte plus les tablissements qui demandent aux Franais dappeler le 15 avant de se rendre spontanment aux urgences, tant ils redoutent la saturation. Tout cela dans lindiffrence gnrale.


=====



> Des cadres suprieurs et le PDG ont dj quitt l'entreprise.


Trs bien.




> Musk a rpondu par l'affirmative et a dclar qu' l'heure actuelle, Twitter est limit  280 caractres.


Je me demande qu'elle consquence aurait la suppression de cette limitation.

----------


## Leruas

Il va arriver  dtruire cette poubelle qu'est Twitter.
Les USA veulent dtruire TikTok en Occident, a va faire du changement sur les rseaux sociaux...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Des membres du gouvernement ont prononcs des phrases comme "se vacciner c'est protger les autres".
> Alors qu'en ralit les vaccins n'taient pas moins contagieux que les non vaccins. Le slogan aurait du tre "se vacciner c'est se protger", officiellement le vaccin rduisait les chances de faire une forme grave, c'est tout.


A vrai dire, le vaccin rduit les chances de faire une forme grave en rduisant la charge virale, donc rduit proportionnellement la charge virale transmissible. Si tu passe de 100ppm  10ppm dans ton air expir, tu rduit la transmission. C'est juste qu'il n'y a pas de suppression de la contamination, ce qui tant vendu par les gouvernement et les mdias mais jamais par les labos...

Et en effet, comme le vaccin n'empche ni de transmettre le covid (ce qu'un masque ffp1 fait plutt bien), ni de le choper (ce qu'un masque ffp2 fait plutt bien), on peut bien conclure que le masque est plus efficace que le vaccin, quelque soit le variant, tout en tant moins dangereux, ou plutt "potentiellement dangereux", en absence de recul sur le vaccin. Pourtant, ils ont mis des mois  accepter l'vidence...

----------


## Erviewthink

> Nettement moins que de sortir de chez toi par exemple.
> 
> Tu sais ce qui est risqu ? Attraper la COVID. Mme si tu t'en tires symptmes majeurs, le COVID long semble bel et bien tre une ralit et ses consquences svres.


Tu sais ce qui est risqu ? De vivre, on croise la mort  chaque seconde de notre vie.




> Je me demande qu'elle consquence aurait la suppression de cette limitation.


Des tweets de 281 caractres ?

----------


## Rolllmops

> Tu sais ce qui est risqu ? De vivre, on croise la mort  chaque seconde de notre vie.


Vous tes fascinants les anti-vaxx car vous tes en permanence en contradiction avec vous-mmes. D'un ct vous ne voulez pas vous faire vacciner  cause de risques trs limits qui surviennent dans un cas sur 100 000 et de l'autre faces aux risques rels et bien plus svres de la maladie vous rpondez "Noannnnnn mais de toute faon vivre c'est risqu !". Vous vous rendez un tout petit peu compte du ridicule de la chose ou pas du tout ?  ::ptdr:: 

Tout comme les pro Raoult qui disent que d'un ct la COVID n'est pas dangereuse et de l'autre trouvent scandaleux de refuser lhydroxychloroquine qui sauverait des vies. Faudrait savoir les petits gars, c'est une maladie dangereuse ou pas une maladie dangereuse ? Quand j'ai un rhume je ne vais pas chez le docteur, j'attends que a passe.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter aurait limit l'accs des employs aux outils de modration de contenu  l'approche des lections US de mi-mandat.*
*Au lieu de centaines d'employs qui ont accs  ces outils, ils seraient environ 15 pour le moment  * 

*Il y a quelques mois, Twitter a promis de prendre au srieux son rle dans la prservation de l'intgrit des lections, affirmant que  les gens mritent de faire confiance aux conversations lectorales et au contenu qu'ils rencontrent sur Twitter . Cette fois-ci, juste avant les lections de mi-mandat aux tats-Unis, la majorit des employs de Twitter qui seraient chargs de modrer le contenu pour aider  maintenir l'intgrit des lections n'auraient apparemment pas accs aux outils dont ils ont besoin pour le faire. C'tait dj le cas pour l'lection prsidentielle au Brsil qui s'est solde dimanche.*

Le Twitter d'Elon Musk a retir certains outils de modration de contenu et d'application des politiques  certains employs avant les lections de mi-mandat aux tats-Unis. Cette dcision affecte la plupart des employs qui font partie de l'organisation Trust and Safety de Twitter, a rapport Bloomberg mardi, citant des sources anonymes. Les membres du personnel ne sont pas en mesure de traiter et de discipliner les comptes d'utilisateurs qui violent les rgles de Twitter concernant les discours de haine et la dsinformation,  moins qu'ils n'impliquent un prjudice, selon le rapport.

Twitter utilise toujours des outils de modration de contenu automatiss et des sous-traitants tiers pour empcher la propagation de fausses informations et de messages incendiaires pendant que les employs de Twitter examinent les violations trs mdiatises, a dclar Bloomberg.

Selon Bloomberg News, Twitter a considrablement rduit son personnel de modration de contenu approuv pour accder  un tableau de bord qui enregistre le contenu automatis et signal par l'utilisateur qui ncessite un examen humain avant que le contenu ne soit restreint. Habituellement, des centaines d'employs utiliseraient le tableau de bord, examinant le contenu pour appliquer manuellement les actions dictes par la politique de Twitter, telles que l'interdiction ou la restriction de comptes. Depuis la semaine dernire, deux initis de l'quipe de scurit de Twitter ont dclar  Bloomberg que le nombre total avait t rduit  environ 15 employs.

Les violations de politique examines manuellement sont gnralement les violations les plus mdiatises, y compris celles qui pourraient entraner des dommages rels, ont dclar les employs de Twitter  Bloomberg.

Yoel Roth, responsable de la scurit sur Twitter, a ragi  l'article de Bloomberg dans un tweet :  C'est exactement ce que nous (ou n'importe quelle entreprise) devrions faire au milieu d'une transition d'entreprise pour rduire les opportunits de risque d'initi. Nous appliquons toujours nos rgles  grande chelle .


Vendredi, aprs avoir conclu son acquisition de Twitter, Musk a dclar qu'il prvoyait de former un  conseil de modration de contenu , sans divulguer de dtails tels que qui en ferait partie ou ce qu'il ferait. Le PDG de Tesla a ajout qu'il ne prendrait aucune  dcision majeure sur le contenu  ni ne rtablirait les comptes prcdemment interdits avant que le conseil ne commence ses travaux.

*L'approche de Twitter avant la prise de contrle d'Elon Musk*

Mi-aot, Twitter a annonc un certain nombre de mesures. En voici un extrait :

*Notre politique d'intgrit civique*

En tant qu'lment cl des rgles de Twitter, depuis 2018, notre politique d'intgrit civique a aid les gens  trouver des informations crdibles lors d'lections et d'autres processus civiques, notamment aux Philippines, au Kenya, en Australie, au Brsil et en Inde, cette anne seulement.

Aujourd'hui, comme nous le faisons avant d'autres lections mondiales, nous activons l'application de notre politique d'intgrit civique pour les lections de mi-mandat amricaines de 2022.

La politique d'intgrit civique couvre les types les plus courants d'informations trompeuses prjudiciables sur les lections et les vnements civiques, telles que*: les allgations sur la faon de participer  un processus civique comme la faon de voter, le contenu trompeur destin  intimider ou dissuader les gens de participer  l'lection, et des allgations trompeuses destines  saper la confiance du public dans une lection - y compris de fausses informations sur le rsultat de l'lection. Les tweets avec ce contenu peuvent tre tiquets avec des liens vers des informations crdibles ou un contexte utile, et Twitter ne recommandera ni n'amplifiera ce contenu dans les zones du produit o Twitter fait des recommandations. Les utilisateurs de Twitter verront une invite avant d'aimer ou de partager des tweets tiquets, et dans les cas o il existe un risque de prjudice associ  la dclaration fausse ou trompeuse, le Tweet peut ne pas tre aim ou partag pour empcher la diffusion des informations trompeuses.

Les faux comptes qui dforment l'affiliation  un candidat ou  un lu sont interdits en vertu de notre politique existante sur les identits trompeuses - et nous restons vigilants contre les tentatives potentielles de manipulation coordonne. Et pendant cette priode lectorale, et tout au long de l'anne, nous continuons d'appliquer nos politiques de scurit, y compris pour les comportements ciblant les travailleurs lectoraux.

_tiquettes repenses_

 la fin de l'anne dernire, nous avons test de nouvelles tiquettes d'informations trompeuses et avons obtenu des rsultats prometteurs. Les nouvelles tiquettes ont augment les taux de clics de 17*%, ce qui signifie que davantage de personnes cliquaient sur les tiquettes pour lire le contenu dmystifiant. Nous avons galement constat des baisses notables de l'engagement avec les Tweets tiquets avec le nouveau design*: -13*% dans les rponses, -10*% dans les Retweets et -15*% dans les J'aime.

*Trouver des informations fiables*

Twitter veut permettre aux lecteurs de trouver des informations fiables sur la faon de s'inscrire, de voter et les choix sur leur bulletin de vote. Pour faciliter la recherche de nouvelles fiables et d'informations prcises sur la participation au processus civique, nous lanons un certain nombre de mises  jour de produits.


*Twitter devrait avoir du mal  faire appliquer la politique d'intgrit lectorale*

Bien que cette dcision semble tre une tape ncessaire, selon Roth, pour rduire les risques alors que la proprit de Twitter change de mains, le moment pourrait avoir des consquences relles lors des lections de cet automne. Des initis de Twitter ont dclar  Bloomberg que certains membres du personnel avaient accs au tableau de bord lors de l'lection prsidentielle brsilienne, mais seulement  dans une capacit limite . Des experts surveillant les lections au Brsil ont dclar que Twitter ne faisait dj pas assez pour empcher la propagation de la dsinformation, avant mme que Musk ne prenne le relais.

Avant l'lection prsidentielle brsilienne, le prsident sortant Jair Bolsonaro a commenc  semer le doute quant  l'intgrit de l'lection, tout comme Donald Trump l'a fait avant son bannissement de Twitter. Depuis la dfaite de Bolsonaro, Human Rights Watch a rapport que  des personnes comptant des centaines de milliers de followers ont affirm que le dcompte tait frauduleux .  titre d'exemple, l'agence non gouvernementale internationale a mis en vidence un tweet problmatique qui est toujours en place et compte 30 000 likes. Les mdias ont confirm que le tweet n'avait pas t signal par Twitter comme ncessitant un lien vers  des informations crdibles ou un contexte utile  ( l'instar d'un lien vers les rsultats rels des lections) comme la politique de Twitter semblerait le dicter.


Les comptes populaires diffusant de fausses nouvelles qui ne sont pas modres peuvent inquiter le public, c'est pourquoi Twitter s'est efforc d'tendre sa politique d'intgrit lectorale au cours des cinq dernires annes. Lors de l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de 2016, des chercheurs ont rapport dans Science que sur Twitter,  seulement 1% des individus reprsentaient 80% des expositions aux fausses sources d'information .

Twitter n'a pas rpondu  une demande de commenter la manire dont le gel actuel du code logiciel pourrait avoir un impact sur la capacit de l'entreprise  appliquer sa politique d'intgrit lectorale. Les employs de l'quipe de confiance et de scurit de Twitter ont dclar  Bloomberg qu'ils  pensaient que l'entreprise serait  court de personnel pour appliquer les politiques  l'approche des lections amricaines de mi-mandat du 8 novembre . Dans une lettre aux annonceurs, Musk a dclar que bien que son achat de Twitter ait t motiv pour empcher la polarisation et aider l'humanit, il comprend que l'chec est une  possibilit trs relle .

Dans le contexte de ces lections, des trolls anonymes ont spamm Twitter avec des discours de haine depuis que Musk a pris le pouvoir. Le Washington Post a rapport que leur intention tait de faire le plus de dgts possible pour accueillir Elon en tant que nouveau propritaire du service.


La monte de la haine n'est pas due  des changements de politique spcifiques, a tweet Musk.  Pour tre trs clair, nous n'avons encore apport aucune modification aux politiques de modration de contenu de Twitter , a-t-il crit. Dans un tweet prcdent, il a annonc qu'il formerait un conseil de modration de contenu dans le cadre de sa rinvention de Twitter.

Sources : Twitter, Yoel Roth, Human Rights Watch, tweet problmatique

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que restreindre l'accs aux outils de modration dans un premier temps est une bonne ide malgr le contexte ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## Erviewthink

O est la limite entre modration et censure ? C'est trs subjectif tout a, hormis ce qui tombe sous la loi (insultes, harclement), pourquoi censurer une information fausse (hors diffamation) ? Ce qui est vrai aujourd'hui ne le sera peut tre pas demain. 

Le mieux ne serait-il pas d'duquer les gens pour qu'ils se fassent leur propre avis ?  Si ils ne le sont pas assez est-ce  Twitter de les duquer en leur montrant les vraies infos du moment ?

Le vrai et le faux c'est assez subjectif et c'est trs influenable, mme une source fiable peut raconter n'importe quoi en faisant exprs ou pas.

----------


## Rolllmops

Non, les gens ne peuvent pas se faire leur propre avis. On ne peut pas esprer de chaque citoyen qu'il fasse du fact-checking sur l'ensemble d'informations qu'il reoit dans une journe. Matriellement, c'est impossible. Si une chose est prsente comme un fait, alors il est du devoir de la plateforme la publiant de s'assurer qu'il ne s'agit pas de mensonges, surtout si ceux-ci peuvent avoir des consquences.

----------


## rattlehead

> Vous tes fascinants les anti-vaxx car vous tes en permanence en contradiction avec vous-mmes. D'un ct vous ne voulez pas vous faire vacciner  cause de risques trs limits qui surviennent dans un cas sur 100 000 et de l'autre faces aux risques rels et bien plus svres de la maladie vous rpondez "Noannnnnn mais de toute faon vivre c'est risqu !". Vous vous rendez un tout petit peu compte du ridicule de la chose ou pas du tout ? 
> 
> Tout comme les pro Raoult qui disent que d'un ct la COVID n'est pas dangereuse et de l'autre trouvent scandaleux de refuser lhydroxychloroquine qui sauverait des vies. Faudrait savoir les petits gars, c'est une maladie dangereuse ou pas une maladie dangereuse ? Quand j'ai un rhume je ne vais pas chez le docteur, j'attends que a passe.


lhydroxychloroquine c'etait pour soigner les gens!! c'est le soin dont parle Raoult. c'etait le fait qu'on disait aux gens de rester chez eux avec du doliprane!!
les gens ne sont pas antivax. ils sont juste contre ce vaccin. ca peut s'entendre non?

----------


## Erviewthink

> Non, les gens ne peuvent pas se faire leur propre avis. On ne peut pas esprer de chaque citoyen qu'il fasse du fact-checking sur l'ensemble d'informations qu'il reoit dans une journe. Matriellement, c'est impossible. Si une chose est prsente comme un fait, alors il est du devoir de la plateforme la publiant de s'assurer qu'il ne s'agit pas de mensonges, surtout si ceux-ci peuvent avoir des consquences.


Hormis les personnes non majeures je suis dsol mais chaque personne est responsable, je n'ai pas besoin ni envie d'ailleurs qu'on me tienne la main. Matriellement ce n'est pas possible de savoir ce qui est vrai ou faux, mais si des gens se limitent  certaines sources c'est leur faute non ? La meilleure des manires est de regarder les pour les contre de chaque source et de se faire son avis.

Je ne vais pas sur twitter pour qu'on me serve une information tiquete "Vraie" je suis dsol, a s'apparente  de la propagande / bourrage de crne et a limite l'esprit critique des gens.

Dans ce cas autant n'autoriser qu'une seule source fiable gre par l'tat et la police de la pense comme en Chine ou en Core du Nord.

----------


## BleAcheD

> Non, les gens ne peuvent pas se faire leur propre avis. On ne peut pas esprer de chaque citoyen qu'il fasse du fact-checking sur l'ensemble d'informations qu'il reoit dans une journe. Matriellement, c'est impossible. Si une chose est prsente comme un fait, alors il est du devoir de la plateforme la publiant de s'assurer qu'il ne s'agit pas de mensonges, surtout si ceux-ci peuvent avoir des consquences.


c'est une citation de Poutine ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rolllmops

Je ne vois vraiment pas le rapport.

----------


## stardeath

> Non, les gens ne peuvent pas se faire leur propre avis. On ne peut pas esprer de chaque citoyen qu'il fasse du fact-checking sur l'ensemble d'informations qu'il reoit dans une journe. Matriellement, c'est impossible. Si une chose est prsente comme un fait, alors il est du devoir de la plateforme la publiant de s'assurer qu'il ne s'agit pas de mensonges, surtout si ceux-ci peuvent avoir des consquences.


les journaux ne sont dj pas foutus de faire du fact check sur leurs propres publications alors que eux sont des pros, comment veux tu qu'une plateforme alimente en partie par des randoms fasse de la vrification, dsol, mais c'est impossible ...
(et en plus, le fact check, sur quelle base? sur les journaux? donc les pros qui dj sont pas foutus de vrifier ce qu'ils publient ... merci bien ...)

donc a retombe forcment sur les utilisateurs, mais vu que la mode est  l'abrutissement des populations, videment que les gens ont des difficults  faire le tri, si tant est qu'ils ont dj conscience que ce qu'ils lisent, c'est peut tre de la merde.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Vous tes fascinants les anti-vaxx car vous tes en permanence en contradiction avec vous-mmes. D'un ct vous ne voulez pas vous faire vacciner  cause de risques trs limits qui surviennent dans un cas sur 100 000 et de l'autre faces aux risques rels et bien plus svres de la maladie vous rpondez "Noannnnnn mais de toute faon vivre c'est risqu !". Vous vous rendez un tout petit peu compte du ridicule de la chose ou pas du tout ? 
> 
> Tout comme les pro Raoult qui disent que d'un ct la COVID n'est pas dangereuse et de l'autre trouvent scandaleux de refuser lhydroxychloroquine qui sauverait des vies. Faudrait savoir les petits gars, c'est une maladie dangereuse ou pas une maladie dangereuse ? Quand j'ai un rhume je ne vais pas chez le docteur, j'attends que a passe.


Je ne suis pas anti vaxx, je reprends juste la personne dont j'ai oubli le pseudo qui disait que les vaccins taient sans risque alors que c'est factuellement faux.

----------


## onilink_

> O est la limite entre modration et censure ? C'est trs subjectif tout a, hormis ce qui tombe sous la loi (insultes, harclement), pourquoi censurer une information fausse (hors diffamation) ? Ce qui est vrai aujourd'hui ne le sera peut tre pas demain. 
> 
> Le mieux ne serait-il pas d'duquer les gens pour qu'ils se fassent leur propre avis ?  Si ils ne le sont pas assez est-ce  Twitter de les duquer en leur montrant les vraies infos du moment ?


A mon sens le problme avec les rseaux sociaux, plus que le fait qu'une information soit vrai ou fausse, c'est que le partage d'une information et sa viralit ne dpendent que d'une seule chose: l'motion (le plus souvent ngative).

Hors, on sait trs bien ce qui gnre de l'motion: les sujets polarisants. Et malheureusement bien plus souvent les discours tranchs, souvent faux/manipulateurs ou incomplets, plutt que les informations de qualit, gnralement nuances et techniques.
Ainsi la viralit d'une information vrai (en tout cas non manipule) sera souvent bien moindre que celle d'une information fausse.

Et c'est la tout le problme. Laisser les rseaux sociaux faire leur vie sans aucune modration, c'est forcement laisser la majorit de la place  du contenu de mauvaise qualit, souvent faux, bien plus rapide  produire et bien plus virulent que du contenu factuel sourc et de qualit.

Tu auras beau avoir l'esprit critique le plus afft, tu te retrouveras submerg et puis au milieu de ce flot d'informations.

On peut dbattre de comment modrer. Mais on ne peut pas rien faire.
Peut tre que la vrai solution n'est pas de supprimer le contenu, mais plutt de limiter sa porte?
Peut tre que le concept mme de Twitter et nombreux RS est stupide, car il transforme de simple humains en influenceurs dont la voix peut tre entendu de millions de personnes, ce qui leur donne bien plus de pouvoir que ce qu'un simple individu devrait avoir.

Peut tre que simplement limiter la viralit aurait un bien meilleur effet que modrer le contenu faux. Qui sait.




> Le vrai et le faux c'est assez subjectif et c'est trs influenable, mme une source fiable peut raconter n'importe quoi en faisant exprs ou pas.


Le vrai et le faux c'est subjectif quand on parle de sujets subjectifs ou trs nuancs de base.

Quand on parle de faits tablis, de science et de consensus scientifique sur des sujets qui soyons honntes dpassent totalement les connaissances d'une personne lambda, on peut dire qu'il y a du vrai et du faux.

Mme si ce n'est pas forcement grav dans le marbre, s'il y a consensus sur un sujet on peut le considrer comme factuel, au moins  l'instant prsent.
Et les faits tablis (scientifiques) prennent trs rarement des virages  180.

----------


## Rolllmops

> les journaux ne sont dj pas foutus de faire du fact check sur leurs propres publications alors que eux sont des pros, comment veux tu qu'une plateforme alimente en partie par des randoms fasse de la vrification, dsol, mais c'est impossible ...
> (et en plus, le fact check, sur quelle base? sur les journaux? donc les pros qui dj sont pas foutus de vrifier ce qu'ils publient ... merci bien ...)
> 
> donc a retombe forcment sur les utilisateurs, mais vu que la mode est  l'abrutissement des populations, videment que les gens ont des difficults  faire le tri, si tant est qu'ils ont dj conscience que ce qu'ils lisent, c'est peut tre de la merde.


Ca ne veut rien dire "les journaux", toutes les rdactions ne se valent pas, il y en a qui font correctement leur travail de vrification avant de publier des choses. videmment, Valeurs Actuelles ne va pas se fatiguer  ce genre de chose, l'essentiel est que a valide leur ligne ditoriale.

Sur quelle base ? Eh bien a dpend, il y a ce qui rvle de l'opinion et ce qui rvle du factuel. Sur le changement climatique par exemple, on a des donnes factuelles, on ne peut pas laisser tout le monde dire n'importe quoi auprs d'un large auditoire.

Je ne pense pas que les populations soient plus abruties qu'auparavant, elles sont juste exposes  beaucoup plus d'informations avec Internet. Les mdias sont galement de bien plus faibles qualit avec une majorit de titres dont le revenu repose entirement ou quasi entirement sur la publicit et font appel  des pigistes juste assez pays pour relire des machins traduits par Google Translate. Ne parlons mme pas de la TV o il y a tellement de chanes aujourd'hui que l'important est de faire le buzz avec des clash de bons clients comme Zemmour qui seront repris ailleurs.

----------


## BleAcheD

> Je ne vois vraiment pas le rapport.


"Les gens ne peuvent pas se faire leur propre avis" a implique donc d'imposer une seule source d'information ? 
Sur certains sujet il n'y a pas de dbat c'est vident. Mais sur d'autres...

La plus part des gens ne peuvent pas se faire leur propre avis peut-tre parce qu'ils n'ont plus d'esprit critique et la dfiance envers les "lites" est  son paroxysme (pour les complotix). 
En plus de a, on est constamment bombards de news dans tout les sens, c'est aussi un problme en soit.

----------


## Rolllmops

> "Les gens ne peuvent pas se faire leur propre avis" a implique donc d'imposer une seule source d'information ?


Il fallait comprendre "ne peuvent pas" dans le sens "n'ont pas la possibilit matrielle de le faire".

Si tu me demandes si telle ou telle substance est dangereuse, qu'est-ce que je peux dire ? Mme si tu me donnes des tudes scientifiques sur le sujet, je n'ai pas les aptitudes suffisantes pour en tirer les conclusions correctes, surtout si plusieurs tudes aboutissent  des rsultats diffrents. Je suis bien oblig de me reporter sur un consensus qui aura t tabli par la communaut scientifique qui aura pluch ces tudes pour trier celles  la mthodologie correcte.

Mme chose, si une info passe disant que "X personnes ont t tues dans un attentat revendiqu par Y  Z", est-ce que chaque lecteur est cens contacter les autorits sur place pour confirmer l'info ? Tu les imagines recevoir des milliers d'appels par jour posant tous la mme question ?

A un moment, le travail de vrification doit tre fait et c'est  celui qui publie l'information de s'en occuper, pas  celui qui la consomme.

----------


## BleAcheD

> Il fallait comprendre "ne peuvent pas" dans le sens "n'ont pas la possibilit matrielle de le faire".
> 
> Si tu me demandes si telle ou telle substance est dangereuse, qu'est-ce que je peux dire ? Mme si tu me donnes des tudes scientifiques sur le sujet, je n'ai pas les aptitudes suffisantes pour en tirer les conclusions correctes, surtout si plusieurs tudes aboutissent  des rsultats diffrents. Je suis bien oblig de me reporter sur un consensus qui aura t tabli par la communaut scientifique qui aura pluch ces tudes pour trier celles  la mthodologie correcte.
> 
> Mme chose, si une info passe disant que "X personnes ont t tues dans un attentat revendiqu par Y  Z", est-ce que chaque lecteur est cens contacter les autorits sur place pour confirmer l'info ? Tu les imagine recevoir des milliers d'appels par jour posant tous la mme question ?
> 
> A un moment, le travail de vrification doit tre fait et c'est  celui qui publie l'information de s'en occuper, pas  celui qui la consomme.



Je suis d'accord. 

Mais il peut y avoir des erreurs commissent par celui qui publie : conflits d'intrts, mconnaissance du sujet, oublie etc (mme avec des sources dites fiables). Ce n'est pas le cas de tout les sujets bien videment.
C'est pour cela que des sources diffrentes peuvent tre intressantes. 
Aprs c'est vrai que pour un lambda, a devient vite compliqu de comprendre un sujet s'il y a trop de sources divergentes et surtout si c'est quelque chose qu'il ne maitrise/comprend pas. 
De plus, les gens multiplie rarement les sources d'informations pour un sujet et se contente de lires des articles/news qui vont dans leur sens, ce qui est un problme.

----------


## stardeath

> Ca ne veut rien dire "les journaux", toutes les rdactions ne se valent pas, il y en a qui font correctement leur travail de vrification avant de publier des choses. videmment, Valeurs Actuelles ne va pas se fatiguer  ce genre de chose, l'essentiel est que a valide leur ligne ditoriale.


faut pas pousser non plus, y a plus facile pour valider une ligne ditoriale que de vrifier ce qui est dit, c'est de ne publier que ce qui va dans ton sens, et dsol, VA fait srement un meilleur travail dans ce sens que des rdactions qui se disent "neutres" qui omettront sciemment des infos pour aller dans leur sens ...
il suffit de regarder les dtails sur les dernires tragdies dans les journaux se disant neutres, dans certains cas tu as le pedigree complet du criminel, pratiquement on te dit ce qu'il avait mang le matin mme, et dans d'autres, et les directions des journaux l'admettent eux mmes, ils ne vont rien mettre pour que le public ne face pas d'amalgame, dsol, a, ce n'est pas du traitement de l'info, c'est de la fraude, pire selon moi que de ne publier que ce qui t'arrange.
et pour avoir dj fact check moi mme VA, cnews, bfm, france inter et autres, j'ai clairement eu moins de problmes d'infos frelates sur VA que sur france inter vu que les premiers choisissent probablement (mon avis) mieux les sujets qu'ils vont publier.




> Sur quelle base ? Eh bien a dpend, il y a ce qui rvle de l'opinion et ce qui rvle du factuel. Sur le changement climatique par exemple, on a des donnes factuelles, on ne peut pas laisser tout le monde dire n'importe quoi auprs d'un large auditoire.


c'est pas une rponse a, typiquement sur le changement climatique, on a des donnes factuelles sur les changements mtorologiques, mais on a seulement un consensus scientifique (aux dernires news que j'ai lu, j'avoue que je n'ai pas pris la peine ces derniers jours) sur le fait que c'est l'homme le problme, or factuellement, un consensus n'est pas une preuve.
donc on fait quoi pour celui qui n'est pas d'accord avec le consensus? on le pend?
ou pour revenir sur le vaccin, un vaccin intrinsquement, comme tout produit mdical, comporte des risques, or mme parler des risques a t censur sur normment de plateforme, pourtant c'est aussi factuel.




> Je ne pense pas que les populations soient plus abruties qu'auparavant, elles sont juste exposes  beaucoup plus d'informations avec Internet. Les mdias sont galement de bien plus faibles qualit avec une majorit de titres dont le revenu repose entirement ou quasi entirement sur la publicit et font appel  des pigistes juste assez pays pour relire des machins traduits par Google Translate. Ne parlons mme pas de la TV o il y a tellement de chanes aujourd'hui que l'important est de faire le buzz avec des clash de bons clients comme Zemmour qui seront repris ailleurs.


mais y a pas un seul mdia qui y chappe, et admettons que par exemple Lib soit moins perverti que VA,  combien de pourcent d'infos fausses estimes-tu qu'un mdia arrte d'tre crdible?
parce que y a des sites qui rpertorient la crdibilit des mdias, mais mme sur les catgories des plus fiables, il y a bien marqu que a ne fait pas de mal d'aller confirmer ailleurs, et  partir de l, pourquoi ne pas aller confirmer tout le temps.

si encore les sites fiables qui font des erreurs (parce que a arrive, faut pas dconner non plus) faisant les corrections ncessaires et les diffusaient avec le mme impact/engouement que la news originale, pourquoi pas, mais en gnral, la correction se fait en catimini, sans marquer explicitement que la news a fait l'objet d'une rvision, et quand la news originale a fait la une, la correction, elle, est page 46  cot de l'annonce de Jean-Miche qui vend sa voiture ...

et c'est marrant de parler de Zemmour, mais c'est toujours le mme problme avec l'ensemble politiques+journaux, il fait de l'audience pour quelle raison? et c'est toujours la mme, parce que des gens ayant certaines ides sont/estiment tre systmatiquement touffs dans la sphre publique, ces gens l trouvent donc une bouffe d'air dans ses propos, et tu dis Zemmour comme tu as mentionn VA, mais a marcherait aussi avec Mlenchon, Poutou ou autres quand tu ne fais que rapporter la parole de lrem comme vrits ...
les extrmes (ou autres, je ne sais pas pourquoi je limite) font vendre parce que l'appareil politique/mdiatique ne rempli plus, aux yeux des gens, sa fonction, et la dfiance actuelle envers la politique et les mdias est bien un indicateur que quelque chose est bien cass.

je me rappelle quand certains journaux se vantaient publiquement de ne pas inviter Zemmour, mais invitaient des randoms pour "dbattre scientifiquement" du Covid, je dis souvent que les gens deviennent stupides, mais en tout cas, ils voient vite quand on les prend pour des cons ...
faut donc pas s'tonner du paysage audiovisuel actuel, je crois que c'tait Apathie qui regrettait sa participation au paysage actuel, cool, mais visiblement son regret est bien maigre vu qu'il continue ...

le remde, c'est comme d'hab, tu duques les gens et tu enlves la censure, et la magiquement, les gens feront le tri eux mme des propos dbiles, et les reliquats ne pourront pas se plaindre d'tre touffs (parce qu'il faut tre raliste, il y aura toujours des reliquats, rien que l'esprit de contradiction).
mais non, le seul truc qu'on fait c'est de mettre les gens d'en face dans la catgorie facho, et on voit le rsultat, a marche trop bien de littralement conspuer des ides qu'on aime pas.

et pour finir avec "comment les plateformes peuvent censurer les conneries", si on a des politiques pas fiables, des journaux pas fiables, et mme des scientifiques pas fiables (comme mentionn plus tt les derniers dboires de pfzier), comment peux t'on demander  une plateforme de faire ce boulot?
parce que au final,  part pour des infos comme "la terre est ronde" et "2+2=4", le reste sera toujours soumis  une sacr dose d'interprtation.

----------


## Madmac

> "Le culte de Fauci", alors l on aura tout entendu. Faut arrter de boire les mdias amricains, a commence  se voir... 
> 
> Et si tu nous citais des vraies sources ? Par "vraies", j'entends pas un "Short" de Youtube ou un potin sur l'tat de sant du PDG de Pfizer. T'as quand mme voulu justifier ta thorie sur le vaccin simplement en mentionnant l'tat de sant du PDG quoi...


C'est la consquence de la censure. Nous n'aurions pas ce dbat, si les informations n'taient pas censurer.

Si tu veux ce genre d'information, arrte de voter pour des politiciens qui sont favorables  la censure. Mais si tu fais un effort, tu vas trouver des indices  ...

https://www.marianne.net/societe/san...in-astrazeneca




> Covid : pourquoi le Danemark abandonne le vaccin AstraZeneca
> 
> Les autorits sanitaires danoises confirment, ce mercredi 14 avril, que le vaccin d'AstraZeneca sera purement et simplement retir de leur programme de vaccination.
> 
> Le Danemark sera-t-il le premier dune longue liste ? Les autorits sanitaires du pays viennent dannoncer leur renoncement dfinitif au vaccin AstraZeneca contre le Covid-19. En cause, ses effets secondaires  rares  mais  graves . Sren Brostrm, directeur du Conseil national danois de la sant, a dclar lors dune confrence de presse quil existe un lien probable entre le vaccin et les rares cas de thromboses observs dans plusieurs pays.


 https://www.marianne.net/societe/san...in-astrazeneca

Je suis pas ton professeur. Je n'ai l'obligation de te convaincre. Si cela ne te suffit pas. Va prendre prendre ton booster ....

----------


## Rolllmops

> faut pas pousser non plus, y a plus facile pour valider une ligne ditoriale que de vrifier ce qui est dit, c'est de ne publier que ce qui va dans ton sens, et dsol, VA fait srement un meilleur travail dans ce sens que des rdactions qui se disent "neutres" qui omettront sciemment des infos pour aller dans leur sens ...


Dsol, a ne m'intresse plus de discuter avec des gens d'extrme droite. Les dbats sans fin o il y a une impossibilit dogmatique d'arriver  un changement d'avis me fatiguent et vos propos en arrivent mme  me dprimer, tu vas donc rejoindre galement mon ignore-list et tout le monde s'en portera mieux.

----------


## Madmac

> Le vrai et le faux c'est assez subjectif et c'est trs influenable, mme une source fiable peut raconter n'importe quoi en faisant exprs ou pas.


C'est pourquoi les mdias sociaux devrait-tre soumit au premier amendement. Cela rglerait le problme. Et cela empcherait des tentatives d'ingrences comme celle de l'Union Europenne.

----------


## stardeath

> Dsol, a ne m'intresse plus de discuter avec des gens d'extrme droite. Les dbats sans fin o il y a une impossibilit dogmatique d'arriver  un changement d'avis me fatiguent et vos propos en arrivent mme  me dprimer, tu vas donc rejoindre galement mon ignore-list et tout le monde s'en portera mieux.


ne soit pas dsol, tu prouves juste mon propos, tu participes activement aux problmes que tu dnonces, mais tu dois tre comme Apathie, tu regrettes mais ton regret est bien mince  ::ptdr:: 
et a ose parler de dogme ...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Madmac

> Et en effet, comme le vaccin n'empche ni de transmettre le covid (ce qu'un masque ffp1 fait plutt bien), ni de le choper (ce qu'un masque ffp2 fait plutt bien), on peut bien conclure que le masque est plus efficace que le vaccin, quelque soit le variant, tout en tant moins dangereux, ou plutt "potentiellement dangereux", en absence de recul sur le vaccin. Pourtant, ils ont mis des mois  accepter l'vidence...


Le plus gros problme avec le vaccin est qu'ils ont ni qu'il existait des alternatives plus scuritaires. L'Inde et le Japon ont combattu  Covid, avec succs, en fournissant  leur population une combinaison d'Ivermectin, supplment de Zinc et vitamines. Ce qui produit une immunit naturelle, alors que le "vaccin" (qui n'en est pas vraiment un), n'en produit pas.

L'arme amricaine conduit ses propres tests. Et c'est seulement pour cela que la vrit est sortie.

----------


## AaAaAa

> Le plus gros problme avec le vaccin est qu'ils ont ni qu'il existait des alternatives plus scuritaires. L'Inde et le Japon ont combattu  Covid, avec succs, en fournissant  leur population une combinaison d'Ivermectin, supplment de Zinc et vitamines. Ce qui produit une immunit naturelle, alors que le "vaccin" (qui n'en est pas vraiment un), n'en produit pas.


Et tu crois rellement  ce que tu cris ? 
Donc il y a des produits qui donnent  une immunit naturelle  et d'autre non... a sent fort la pseudo science tordue pour faire dire ce que l'on veut  partir de faits pas rapport...

----------


## stardeath

> immunit naturelle


je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par a (parce que immunit, a a quand mme une dfinition prcise), mais l, je serai du mme avis que AaAaAa, il y a un couac quelque part ...

----------


## Itachiaurion

> Le plus gros problme avec le vaccin est qu'ils ont ni qu'il existait des alternatives plus scuritaires. L'Inde et le Japon ont combattu  Covid, avec succs, en fournissant  leur population une combinaison d'Ivermectin, supplment de Zinc et vitamines. Ce qui produit une immunit naturelle, alors que le "vaccin" (qui n'en est pas vraiment un), n'en produit pas.
> 
> L'arme amricaine conduit ses propres tests. Et c'est seulement pour cela que la vrit est sortie.


L'arme amricaine est soudainement plus crdible qu'un consensus scientifique? Ce "project veritas" affirme aussi que l'un des variant du covid a t ralis par les US. Au bout d'un moment il faut arrter, dj ce n'est pas "l'arme amricaine" mais un major de l'arme amricaine qui a ralis ce rapport, ce qui n'est pas tout a fait la mme chose. Au bout d'un moment il faut se remettre en question, la communaut scientifique dans son ensemble peut se tromper mais j'y accorde toujours plus de crdit qu'un major de l'arme qui crit un rapport pour se faire mouss sur un sujet qu'il ne maitrise visiblement pas.

----------


## Madmac

Les Franais risquent de perdre accs  Rumble. La France a demand que Rumble d'empcher les messages en provenance de Russie et Rumble a rpondu: Non meri!

Les tyrants sont en train de perdre leur emprise.

----------


## Rolllmops

A quel moment est-ce que l'Inde  combattu l'pidmie efficacement ?  ::weird:: 

Ils ne fournissent juste pas de chiffres fiables, a n'est pas combattre l'pidmie...

----------


## PomFritz

C'est marrant de voir les "esprits critiques" jouer les hros en refusant le vaccin, alors que vu les tendances, c'est emm... les gens qui doivent les soigner (peut-tre aux dpens d'autres) et payer pour eux. Peut-tre que les "hros" c'est ceux qui prenne le risque?

----------


## Madmac

> je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par a (parce que immunit, a a quand mme une dfinition prcise), mais l, je serai du mme avis que AaAaAa, il y a un couac quelque part ...


Il n'y a rien de bizarre dans ma dclaration, car la thorie derrire le "vaccin ARN" est que l'on peut programmer lorganisme par le biais de mutation pour produire une rponse immunitaire. Alors que l'immunit naturelle se produit quand l'organisme trouve la formule immunitaire pour combattre un virus. Un vritable vaccin, est une forme affaiblie d'un virus et des produits qui stimule une rponse allergne. Ce qui sert  entraner le systme immunitaire. Cela reste une immunisation naturelle, car en dfinitive, c'est l'organisme qui trouve sa solution pour combattre le virus.

En gnral, une mdecine qui affecte le noyau des cellules est considr  risque lev parce qu'elle affecte galement les gnrations suivantes lorsque ces cellules se reproduisent.




> Avantages et risques par rapport aux vaccins  ADN
> Par rapport aux vaccins  ADN, l'intrt des vaccins  ARN est qu'ils sont traduits dans le cytosol des cellules, *ce qui les dispense de devoir pntrer dans les noyaux cellulaire*s et carte le risque de voir leur matriel gntique tre incorpor au gnome de l'hte1,a. I


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaccin_%C3%A0_ARN

----------


## SimonKenoby

Je pense qu'on mlange 2 choses trs diffrentes: chacun est libre d'avoir son opinion, mais tout n'est pas une opinion, ou en tout cas au mme "degr". 

Par exemple, n'importe qui peut avoir son opinion pour savoir quel star de tl ralit doit gagner la dernire saison de je sais pas trop quoi, ou si tel ou tel joueur de foot a bien jouer lors du dernier match, et c'est parfaitement lgitime. 

D'un autre ct si j'affirme que 1+1=3 c'est plus de la dsinformation. Dans ce cas la c'est simple et personne (ou presque) ne va y croire. 

Maintenant si j'affirme que la thorie de la relativit d'Einstein est fausse, avec quelques joli "le bon sens dit que:" et de "c'est logique", le commun des mortels n'as aucune chance de dmler le vrai du faux. 

Alors a c'est toujours pas trs grave, mais quand on en vient a la dsinformation dans le but d'influencer une lection ou le comportement des gens, je trouve normal qu'il y ai de la modration.

----------


## SimonKenoby

> Il n'y a rien de bizarre dans ma dclaration, car la thorie derrire le "vaccin ARN" est que l'on peut programmer lorganisme par le biais de mutation pour produire une rponse immunitaire. Alors que l'immunit naturelle se produit quand l'organisme trouve la formule immunitaire pour combattre un virus. Un vritable vaccin, est une forme affaiblie d'un virus et des produits qui stimule une rponse allergne. Ce qui sert  entraner le systme immunitaire. Cela reste une immunisation naturelle, car en dfinitive, c'est l'organisme qui trouve sa solution pour combattre le virus.
> 
> En gnral, une mdecine qui affecte le noyau des cellules est considr  risque lev parce qu'elle affecte galement les gnrations suivantes lorsque ces cellules se reproduisent.
> 
> 
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaccin_%C3%A0_ARN


N'importe qui ayant suivit des cours de biologie basique en secondaire devrait savoir que l'ARN ne rentre pas dans le noyaux et ne produit aucune mutation gntique.

----------


## Madmac

> C'est marrant de voir les "esprits critiques" jouer les hros en refusant le vaccin, alors que vu les tendances, c'est emm... les gens qui doivent les soigner (peut-tre aux dpens d'autres) et payer pour eux. Peut-tre que les "hros" c'est ceux qui prenne le risque?


C'est marrant de voir les "esprits non-critiques" ne sont pas tonn de voir des athltes ,mourir sur les terrains de jeux, de crise cardiaques. https://www.bitchute.com/video/LffCw1gqF8va/

----------


## TotoParis

> Change de mdia, ds le dbut Pfizer, et les autres, ont bien publi le fait qu'ils n'aient pas test l'efficacit sur la transmission. Pour une raison simple, si on prend le temps de rflchir 2 minutes : Tester la transmission implique de contaminer des humains  une maladie dont on a/avait aucun remde  ce moment donn.
> 
> Je n'ai absolument pas apprci qu'on nous force  prendre ce vaccin en version Bta, mais faut arrter de chercher des problme l o il n'y en avait pas...


Ah mais non ! On nous a bien vendu ce vaccin comme tant protecteur pour notre entourage, donc bloquant de manire trs importante la transmission !
On a eu assez de propagande  la TV pour a.

----------


## Rolllmops

> N'importe qui ayant suivit des cours de biologie basique en secondaire devrait savoir que l'ARN ne rentre pas dans le noyaux et ne produit aucune mutation gntique.


Exact et trs belle illustration de la manire dont la dsinformation s'organise. L'individu moyen est totalement dmuni face  ce genre d'affirmation mensongre, et a fait du dgt. Ceux qui font de la dsinformation de ce genre sur Internet ont la mort de centaines de milliers de gens sur la conscience.




> Ah mais non ! On nous a bien vendu ce vaccin comme tant protecteur pour notre entourage, donc bloquant de manire trs importante la transmission !
> On a eu assez de propagande  la TV pour a.


Partir du principe qu'une diminution de la charge virale entrane une baisse de la contagiosit est parfaitement cens. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est rellement, je n'ai pas vu passer les fameuses tudes rcentes mais vu le nombre d'neries postes ici par certaines personnes je ne mettrais pas ma main  couper qu'elles viennent de source fiable. Dans tous les cas, en l'absence de donnes suffisantes, oui, miser sur une baisse de la contagiosit chez les vaccins tait le pari raisonnable.

Srieusement, vous ne pouvez pas changer de disque et juste abandonner le sujet ? La vaccination a permis de stopper en grande partie l'pidmie et de retrouver une vie pratiquement normale, les morts en masses dues aux vaccins sont inexistants. Vous avez perdu, vous avez eu tort. On le savait dj que vous aviez tort  l'poque, mais l'issue des faits l'a aujourd'hui prouv. Je suis sr qu'il y a des tas d'autres combats idiots pour lesquels vous pouvez aller vous rendre inutiles.

----------


## stardeath

> ...


mouais, tu parles  la fois des vaccins classiques, des vaccins  arn avec un extrait de leur dsavantage par rapport aux vaccins  adn (ton propre extrait venant de wiki), il y a un petit mlange des genres qui ne va pas du tout.

tu mets une alerte dans ton message, mais l'alerte ne concerne pas ce que tu dis combattre, donc l,  part tenter de noyer un poisson qui n'existe pas, ton message est alarmant inutilement.

donc tu parles de "l'immunit naturelle" comme tant mieux, soit, mais l'immunit que tu dnonces n'est donc pas ngative.

----------


## PomFritz

> C'est marrant de voir les "esprits non-critiques" ne sont pas tonn de voir des athltes ,mourir sur les terrains de jeux, de crise cardiaques. https://www.bitchute.com/video/LffCw1gqF8va/


Mon esprit critique me pousse surtout  me mfier des sites d'actualits dont les articles sont titrs en gras majuscules et se terminant par plusieurs points d'exclamation. Sans doute suis-je trop endoctrin par la presse classique  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rolllmops

Oh, je pense que le fait divers est vrai. Le problme est le raccourci tabli entre le vaccin et le problme mdical. Sur une population de plusieurs centaines de millions de gens, oui, certains vont avoir des problmes mdicaux inexplicables (et encore, innexplicables... c'est un sportif, les sportifs on sait ce qu'ils prennent...), c'est statistiquement normal. Parmi les vaccins, il y en a probablement eu quelques-uns qui ont t frapps par la foudre. Ce n'est pas le vaccin, c'est juste pas de bol.

Appeler a un "site d'actualit" me semble par contre un peu os. Ca ressemble plus  un site qui... publie des trucs  ::aie::

----------


## Madmac

> donc tu parles de "l'immunit naturelle" comme tant mieux, soit, mais l'immunit que* tu dnonces n'est donc pas ngative*.


L'immunit naturelle est forcment mieux. Les effets secondaires sont conus. Et  l'exception d'encphalite, une fivre  habituellement sans consquence.

Alors que pour le vaccin  ARN messager, Ils n'en savent strictement rien! Et cette pour cette raison que* le vaccin n'est pas certifi*. Et que Pfizer et compagnie ont impos comme condition de mise en march qu'ils ne pourraient tre en aucun cas poursuivi.

L'origine du dveloppement du vaccin  ARN messager tait pour combattre le SIDA. Les virus entrent trs rarement dans le noyau. Et c'est galement le cas avec les mdicaments.

Donc ce vaccin est triplement exprimental. Il utilise une technologie exprimentale(vaccin  ARN messager) , dans un champ d'application exprimental (combattre un virus), parce que je te rappelle que ce truc n'as pas dmontr de succs contre le SIDA. Et  Enfin ce vaccin n'a pas t test 5 ans comme la plupart des vaccins. Bref c'est comme faire de lalpinisme ou du saut en parachute avec de l'quipement non-certifi.

Et  l'exception des tats-Unis qui ont forc les compagnies grace  des jugements lgaux. La majorit des pays n'ont aucune ide des rsultats des test internes de ces fabricants.

Et pour le moment, les preuves de dommages au coeur s'accumulent.









> Huge, huge numbers: insurance group sees death rates up 40 percent over pre-pandemic levels


https://thehill.com/changing-america...cent-over-pre/

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Mastodon a gagn 70 000 utilisateurs le lendemain de la prise de contrle de Twitter par Elon Musk,*
*une goutte d'eau compare aux 450 millions d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens de Twitter   * 

*Sur Twitter, certains utilisateurs qui ont accus la plateforme de les museler ont triomph du nouveau propritaire, Elon Musk, tandis que d'autres craignent que le site ne soit envahi par des discours de haine et de dsinformation. Certains utilisateurs  tels que la productrice vedette Shonda Rhimes, le producteur excutif de This Is Us Ken Olin et le showrunner de Billions Brian Koppelman  ont tweet qu'ils quitteraient la plateforme de mdias sociaux maintenant qu'elle tait dirige par Musk. Quelles sont les alternatives qui pourraient tre intressantes pour les professionnels de l'informatique ? Une application dcentralise prsenterait-elle plus d'avantages ?*

Depuis qu'Elon Musk a finalis son achat de Twitter la semaine dernire, certains utilisateurs de l'application de mdias sociaux ont cherch une nouvelle maison  seulement pour dcouvrir qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'options intressantes. Le cofondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, teste en version bta une nouvelle application appele Bluesky, mais il n'y a pas encore de date de lancement.

Cependant, les utilisateurs frus de technologie se mobilisent autour de Mastodon, une plateforme de mdias sociaux vieille de six ans, populaire parmi une base dvoue de communauts de niche de gauche. Mastodon, nomm d'aprs l'animal  dfense teint, est dcentralis, ce qui signifie qu'il ne peut pas tre contrl par une seule socit ou un milliardaire qui aime l'espace. C'est l'une des destinations attrayantes pour le flot d'utilisateurs qui se sont inscrits depuis la prise de contrle de Twitter par Musk, avec plus de 70 000 utilisateurs rejoignant Mastodon le lendemain de sa seule annonce.

Mais c'est encore une goutte d'eau par rapport aux 450 millions d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens de Twitter. Un gros problme? Les logiciels dcentraliss restent difficiles  utiliser pour de nombreuses personnes.


*Un rseau social dcentralis, avantages et inconvnients*

Mastodon n'est pas un site Web unique, mais un rseau de milliers de sites Web appels  instances , galement appels serveurs. Ces serveurs sont  fdrs , ce qui signifie qu'ils sont grs par des entits diffrentes, mais peuvent toujours communiquer entre eux sans avoir besoin de passer par un systme central. Et l'espace dans lequel ils existent tous s'appelle le *fdivers*, que certains fanatiques appellent *le Fedi*.

Lorsque vous vous inscrivez  Mastodon, la premire chose que vous faites est de choisir un serveur. Il en existe d'autres  usage gnral, comme mastodon.social, ainsi que d'autres, destins  des groupes d'intrt, comme kpop.social ou linuxrocks.online. Il existe galement des serveurs de blagues comme dolphin.town, o la seule chose que les utilisateurs sont autoriss  publier est la lettre  e .

Le serveur devient une partie de votre nom d'utilisateur (par exemple, stephane@kpop.social), et les toots ( la place des tweets, vous avez des toots) que vous voyez sur votre flux sont des toots de vos collgues de serveur, plutt que de l'ensemble de la Fediverse. Mais vous tes galement libre de communiquer avec les personnes d'autres serveurs et mme de "booster" leurs toots publics sur votre flux.

C'est ainsi que Mastodon cre une exprience globale unifie sans tre contrl par une seule entit, a dclar Eugen Rochko, fondateur et dveloppeur principal de Mastodon bas en Allemagne.  Les serveurs sont des fournisseurs de services, comme Hotmail et Gmail le sont pour le courrier lectronique. Cela ne signifie pas que les diffrents serveurs sont isols les uns des autres, comme les forums de la vieille cole , a-t-il dclar.  Avoir un seul compte vous permet de suivre et d'interagir avec n'importe qui dans ce rseau social mondial dcentralis .

Mais le modle de Mastodon comporte ses propres risques. Si le serveur que vous rejoignez disparat, vous pourriez tout perdre, comme si votre fournisseur de messagerie s'arrtait. Un administrateur de serveur Mastodon a galement le contrle ultime sur tout ce que vous faites*: si pour une raison quelconque le propritaire de kpop.social n'aime pas que j'ai boost un toot de dolphin.town, il pourrait le supprimer ou mme "dfdrer" le serveur, ce qui bloquerait compltement tous les toots dolphin.town du serveur k-pop. Un administrateur de serveur pourrait galement espionner les toots privs s'il le voulait ou supprimer des comptes pour une raison quelconque.

Rochko a dclar que les nouveaux utilisateurs devraient examiner attentivement qui gre un serveur avant de le rejoindre*:  Est-ce une organisation qui a fait ses preuves, qui est digne de confiance, qui est susceptible d'exister depuis longtemps, mais qui a galement une politique de modration*?  Les  bons , a-t-il expliqu,  ont des rgles contre les discours de haine et fournissent les ncessits de base comme les sauvegardes, donc si l'un des administrateurs est heurt par un bus, le serveur ne disparat pas . Rochko a ajout que Mastodon inclut une liste de serveurs contrls sur sa page d'accueil qui rpondent  ces critres. Mais c'est toujours une grande demande pour un tout nouvel utilisateur de comprendre ces choses par lui-mme.


*En consquence, de nombreux utilisateurs principaux de Mastodon sont des frus ou des experts en technologie*

Alors que techniquement n'importe qui peut faire tourner un serveur Mastodon, la plupart des utilisateurs s'accordent  dire que le rseau penche vers la gauche. La liste des serveurs approuvs de Mastodon comprend des instances sur le thme LGBTQ et axes sur la justice climatique; pour figurer sur la liste, un serveur doit accepter le Mastodon Server Covenant, qui exige  une modration active contre le racisme, le sexisme, l'homophobie et la transphobie . Rochko a dclar que son travail n'tait pas spcifiquement de gauche ou de droite, mais qu'il respectait simplement  les croyances fondamentales que j'ai sur les rseaux sociaux, et c'est, par exemple, que le discours de haine ne devrait pas tre autoris .

La diffrence entre Mastodon et un site comme Twitter peut sembler dramatique. Elilla, une femme trans brsilienne vivant en Allemagne, a dclar qu'elle se sentait beaucoup plus en scurit sur Mastodon parce que les instances peuvent tre troitement contrles, les gens peuvent avoir des discussions sans craindre qu'elles ne soient accidentellement diffuses dans le monde. *Ce qui compte comme une publication "virale" aura gnralement 50  100 boosts. La plupart de mes toots ont entre 2 et 20 likes , a-t-elle dclar.  Mais quand il y a 20 likes, je connais la plupart des gens par leur nom, je connais leurs personnalits, leurs gots et leurs intrts. Il y a un sentiment de rciprocit que je n'ai jamais eu sur Twitter ; personne n'est une clbrit, tout le monde est lu .

Cela a permis  Elilla de former une communaut bienveillante  travers laquelle elle a trouv des amitis profondes, des relations amoureuses et mme des emplois. Lorsqu'elle a dcid d'essayer de publier du contenu rotique, elle  n'a pas t dteste une seule fois , a-t-elle dclar - quelque chose qui serait inconcevable sur un site public comme Twitter.  Le fdiverse m'a appris ce que c'est que d'avoir une communaut, et la communaut m'a appris ce qu'est la joie trans .

Malheureusement, la dcentralisation de Mastodon signifie galement qu'il peut tre rutilis par n'importe qui pour n'importe quelle raison. En 2019, le rseau social suprmaciste blanc Gab a commenc  utiliser une version du logiciel gratuit de Mastodon. L'quipe de Mastodon n'a pas pu empcher Gab de le faire, mais bon nombre des plus grands serveurs Mastodon ont dfdr les serveurs Gab, afin qu'ils ne puissent pas interagir. Le code de Mastodon a galement t utilis pour alimenter le rseau social de Trump, Truth Social.

*Difficile de trouver des financements*

Malgr son influence croissante, la conception de Mastodon le rend difficile  financer, selon Nathan Schneider, chercheur sur les modles de proprit technologique  l'Universit du Colorado  Boulder  et cela rend peu probable le dtrnement d'un site Web comme Twitter.  Mastodon est un projet bnvole qui est en grande partie dvelopp par une seule personne. Et Twitter est une entreprise qui vaut apparemment 44 milliards de dollars , a-t-il dclar.  Si un groupe d'utilisateurs se runissait et disait : "H, nous voulons nous unir et crer une alternative", leur capacit  accder au financement serait bien infrieure  la capacit d'Elon Musk  accder au financement .

Mais peut-tre que la vraie raison pour laquelle il est difficile de battre Twitter est simplement parce que c'est l o tout le monde se trouve. Paris Marx, un grand critique de la technologie et animateur du podcast _Tech Won't Save Us_, a dclar qu'il avait essay Mastodon mais qu'il n'avait pas trouv beaucoup d'audience, contrairement  Twitter, o il compte 35 000 abonns et crit des messages qui deviennent souvent viraux .

 C'est toujours une plateforme de mdias sociaux influente. Et il n'y a pas de vritable quivalent, et donc les gens qui s'intressent  ce que propose Twitter, vous savez, sont en quelque sorte coincs ici , a-t-il dclar. 

Source : Mastodon

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous les personnes qui ont dcid (ou envisage) de quitter Twitter suite  la prise de pouvoir d'Elon Musk ? 
 ::fleche::  tes-vous sur Twitter ? Si oui, envisagez-vous, vous aussi, de partir ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Y a-t-il, selon vous, des alternatives viables  Twitter ? Si oui, lesquelles ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des rseaux sociaux dcentraliss comme Mastodon ?

----------


## Madmac

> Comprenez-vous les personnes qui ont dcid (ou envisage) de quitter Twitter suite  la prise de pouvoir d'Elon Musk ?


Les gauchistes aiment rarement mettre leur mains dans leur poches pour un service. ::lol::

----------


## stardeath

> ...


soit, je ne vais pas aller vrifier a.
par contre a confirme que tes arguments ne sont pas forcment tayer par les preuves/articles que tu mets dans le mme post, et a non, dsol, a fait partie de la dsinformation.

comment, demain, quand tu posteras autres choses, je pourrai ne pas me mfier de ton post si il y a possiblement tout et n'importe quoi dedans?

----------


## Madmac

> (et encore, innexplicables... c'est un sportif, les sportifs on sait ce qu'ils prennent...), c'est statistiquement normal.


Bien justement, c'est statistiquement anormal. Les strodes pour le football amricain, c'est explicable. Pour le soccer et les basketteurs, pas du tout. Voir des athltes mourir sur le terrain, c'est tout rcent.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Je ne savais mme pas que ce machin existait ...
Encore un rseau social qui va disparaitre dans les toilettes d'internet et qui fait son beurre sur le buzz en attendant.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Pas bonne ide, de mettre des tweets plus long selon moi.

C'est justement ce qui fait sa force  ce rseau, l'obligation d'tre concis et dans l'instantan.
Le modle de Tweeter est un trs bon modle, c'est sa gestion wokiste qui tait des plus cancrignes et a particip  son chelle  flinguer l'humanit.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Question technique comment l'UE peut concrtement bloqu twitter sans prendre des mesure similaire  la chine?


+ 10 000

J'allais poser la mme question.

Surtout que dans les pays occidentaux, la censure se ralise d'abord par un blocage DNS, trs facilement contournable pour n'importe qui.
Pour effectuer un blocage plus "strict" il faut forcment raliser une sorte de pare-feu, qui ressemble trs fortement  la Chine. D'ailleurs, le pare-feu est aussi la volont de la Russie, mais cela semble vou  l'chec, car les Russes taient habitus  naviguer plus ou moins librement. Rsultat, le gouvernement russe est en train de perdre la face sur ce sujet.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je ne savais mme pas que ce machin existait ...
> Encore un rseau social qui va disparaitre dans les toilettes d'internet et qui fait son beurre sur le buzz en attendant.


Mastodon n'est pas un "machin", c'est un logiciel de microblog du mme genre que Peertube pour les vidos. Le fonctionnement est assez similaire  un logiciel de forum type PHPBB. La diffrence est que dans le cas de Mastodon, c'est possible d'avoir un compte unique pour toutes les instances.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> La rptition compulsive de fausses informations ne les rend pas vridiques, elle ne fait que dcrdibiliser son auteur, en l'occurrence Madmac.
> Le vaccin contre le COVID, comme les autres vaccins du reste, n'augmente pas la mortalit, c'est tout le contraire.
> *Toutes les tudes montrent que le vaccin contre le COVID diminue au contraire trs fortement les formes graves de COVID et le taux de mortalit.*
> Evidemment, pour le savoir, il faut s'intresser aux tudes valides par la communaut scientifique et non aux rumeurs sans fondement. Bref, avoir l'esprit cartsien. Trop compliqu pour certains.
> 
> Les AntiVaxx manquent bel et bien de matriel : ce sont les neurones en tat de fonctionner qui leur manquent cruellement


Toute les tudes ? Les tudes scientifiques ???

*Ce que vous dites est faux*, certaines tudes remettent en cause la politique sanitaire des pays occidentaux :

https://smartech.gatech.edu/bitstrea...=6&isAllowed=y
https://smartech-gatech-edu.translat...r&_x_tr_pto=sc

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7426727/
https://www-ncbi-nlm-nih-gov.transla...r&_x_tr_pto=sc

En plus, cela date de 2020, donc on ne peux pas dire que certains politiciens n'tait pas informs.

Une tude plus ancienne, mais intressante :

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7029637/
https://www-ncbi-nlm-nih-gov.transla...r&_x_tr_pto=sc

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Encore une fois lisez les tudes scientifiques au lieu de vous croire plus expert que les mdecins et cessez de propager des rumeurs dbiles, c'est honteux et mme criminel.


Si c'est criminel, cela signifie que des gens peuvent encore mourir de l'pidmie... donc que le vaccin n'a pas servi  grand-chose ! Et si le vaccin sert beaucoup, cela signifie que l'pidmie est dfinitivement enraye... et donc dans ce cas, propager des rumeurs n'est pas criminel  ::mouarf:: .

 titre personnel, je pense que ce qui est criminel, c'est de refuser laccs  un lieu  une personne venant de prouver sa non-contamination (par test). Car il s'agit d'une discrimination totalement arbitraire, au mme titre que la discrimination au facis.

Surtout quand  ct, une personne est exonre de prouver sa non-contamination.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Nettement moins que de sortir de chez toi par exemple.
> 
> Tu sais ce qui est risqu ? Attraper la COVID. Mme si tu t'en tires symptmes majeurs, le COVID long semble bel et bien tre une ralit et ses consquences svres.


Vous tes probablement trs utilitariste. Il faut bien prendre en compte qu'un dcs induit par une action humaine volontaire et un produit "artificiel", n'est pas comme un dcs induit par une contamination sans intervention humaine avec un  virus "naturel". Cela est peut-tre pareil pour vous, mais ce n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde ( titre personnel, je suis trs peu utilitariste).

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Sur Twitter, certains utilisateurs qui ont accus la plateforme de les museler ont triomph du nouveau propritaire, Elon Musk, tandis que d'autres craignent que le site ne soit envahi par des discours de haine et de dsinformation. Certains utilisateurs  tels que la productrice vedette Shonda Rhimes, le producteur excutif de This Is Us Ken Olin et le showrunner de Billions Brian Koppelman  ont tweet qu'ils quitteraient la plateforme de mdias sociaux maintenant qu'elle tait dirige par Musk. Quelles sont les alternatives qui pourraient tre intressantes pour les professionnels de l'informatique ? Une application dcentralise prsenterait-elle plus d'avantages ?


En gros, on a affaire  des utilisateurs qui quittent Twitter par peur d'une "tolrance"  des discours haineux ou discriminatoires.

Je suis curieux de connaitre la part de ces mmes utilisateurs inscrits sur TikTok. Car TikTok inscrit le racisme, l'handiphobie et la grossophobie dans ses conditions d'utilisations, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un Twitter dirig par Musk, ni mme d'un rseau social comme Parler.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La vaccination a permis de stopper en grande partie l'pidmie et de retrouver une vie pratiquement normale


Absolument pas. En ralit c'est parce que le virus a mut en des variants moins dangereux que la situation s'est amliore.
Vaccin ou pas a aurait fini pareil.
Les variants du SARS-CoV-2 qui circulent aujourd'hui doivent tre moins dangereux que ceux de la grippe.

Les rgles en France taient stupides, quelqu'un de vaccin et contagieux avec plus de droit que quelqu'un de non vaccin et non contagieux.
Heureusement c'est fini !
Maintenant a parle d'enfants et de bronchiolite.

PIDMIE DE BRONCHIOLITE: POURQUOI LES SERVICES PDIATRIQUES SONT-ILS SATURS?



> "C'est la quatrime anne que l'on pousse un cri d'alarme sans tre entendu, cette anne nous sommes au bord de la catastrophe", dplore galement auprs de BFM Paris-le-de-France Stphane Dauger, chef du service de mdecine intensive  l'hpital Robert-Debr (Paris).
> (...)
> "Nous sommes dbords parce que* les services manquent* de mdecins et *surtout d'infirmires, ils sont donc obligs de fermer des lits*", dit galement Stphane Dauger.
> (...)
> "La pdiatrie est  genoux", assure Vincent Gajdos, pour qui "*il faut reconnaitre le problme et il faut acter que les politiques menes depuis plus de 20 ans mais aussi ces cinq dernires annes sont responsables de la situation.* Si on ne le fait pas, on ne peut pas avancer."


Qui a dirig depuis 2002 :
- Chirac
- Sarkozy
- Hollande
- Macron
Ce sont eux les responsables de la situation des hpitaux.
Il y a plusieurs pidmies saisonnires qui saturent des services chaque anne, c'est a le vrai problme.

====
Ce n'est pas le bon topic pour parler de a. Ici a parle de Twitter et d'Elon Musk.
Il existe des topics qui spcialement ddis au SARS-CoV-2 et  la gestion de la pandmie.
Vous devriez y aller avant que la modration arrive.




> Comprenez-vous les personnes qui ont dcid (ou envisage) de quitter Twitter suite  la prise de pouvoir d'Elon Musk ?


Je trouve que c'est un peu prmatur parce que pour les rgles de modration n'ont pas encore changes.
Ils doivent se sentir comme les allemands qui ont quitt le pays avant 1933 en voyant le NSDAP monter.

Normalement sur Twitter on te propose des sujets qui t'intressent et tu suis des comptes qui t'intressent.
Donc il y a moyen de fuir les ides que tu n'aimes pas, c'est peut-tre exagr de quitter le rseau.




> tes-vous sur Twitter ? Si oui, envisagez-vous, vous aussi, de partir ? Pourquoi ?


Je suis sur Twitter et je ne vais pas partir.
Il ne faudrait pas que je manque un retweet d'Edward Snowden ou une blague de Ricky Gervais.
Il existe des comptes comme "CRT Bot2" qui partagent du contenu qui m'intresse.

En plus Trump devrait bientt revenir, donc on va se marrer  ::ptdr:: 




> Y a-t-il, selon vous, des alternatives viables  Twitter ? Si oui, lesquelles ?


Quand un site est largement numro 1 dans sa catgorie il est difficile de le faire chuter.
Cela dit a arrive, rappelez-vous de Myspace ou du logiciel "Windows Live Messenger".
Les utilisateurs se sont barrs. 

Il y a des chances pour que a arrive  Twitter dans le futur.

----------


## escartefigue

> Envoy par escartefigue
> 
> 
> Le vaccin contre le COVID, comme les autres vaccins du reste, n'augmente pas la mortalit, c'est tout le contraire.
> *Toutes les tudes montrent que le vaccin contre le COVID diminue au contraire trs fortement les formes graves de COVID et le taux de mortalit.*
> Evidemment, pour le savoir, il faut s'intresser aux tudes valides par la communaut scientifique et non aux rumeurs sans fondement. Bref, avoir l'esprit cartsien. Trop compliqu pour certains.
> 
> Les AntiVaxx manquent bel et bien de matriel : ce sont les neurones en tat de fonctionner qui leur manquent cruellement 
> 
> ...


Dcidment, soit vous ne savez pas lire, soit vous tes de mauvaise foi !
Ai-je parl des politiques sanitaires ? Absolument pas, j*'ai parl de l'utilit et de l'efficacit des vaccins*.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*D'autres cadres de Twitter quittent l'entreprise, dont la responsable de la clientle et chef de la publicit, la directrice des ressources humaines, affaiblissant ainsi l'quipe dirigeante*

*Dans le cadre d'un exode croissant de la haute direction de Twitter, des responsables, dont les chefs de la publicit et du marketing, ont quitt l'entreprise ces derniers jours.*

Ces dparts interviennent aprs le rachat de la socit par le milliardaire Elon Musk, pour 44 milliards de dollars, la semaine dernire, suivi du licenciement du PDG Parag Agrawal, du directeur financier Ned Segal et du responsable des affaires juridiques et de la politique Vijaya Gadde.

Sarah Personette, qui tait responsable de la clientle et chef de la publicit, a tweet mardi qu'elle avait dmissionn la semaine dernire, ce qui ajoute  l'incertitude des annonceurs quant  la faon dont la socit de mdias sociaux va changer sous Musk.

La directrice des ressources humaines et de la diversit, Dalana Brand, a annonc mardi dans un post LinkedIn qu'elle avait galement dmissionn la semaine dernire. Le directeur gnral des technologies de base, Nick Caldwell, a confirm son dpart sur Twitter, en changeant la bio de son profil en "ancien cadre de Twitter" ds lundi soir.

Leslie Berland, directrice du marketing, Jay Sullivan, chef de produit de Twitter, et Jean-Philippe Maheu, vice-prsident des ventes mondiales, ont galement quitt l'entreprise. Il n'a pas t immdiatement prcis s'ils ont dmissionn ou si on leur a demand de partir.

Berland a tweet un cur bleu mais n'a pas donn de dtails.

Caldwell a refus tout autre commentaire. Les cinq autres n'ont pas rpondu aux demandes de commentaires.


Sources : Sarah Personette, Dalana Brand, Leslie Berland, Jay Sullivan, Nick Caldwell, Jean-Philippe Maheu

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des farceurs se faisant passer pour des employs licencis de Twitter trompent les mdias, tandis que Musk dment les infos prtendant qu'il licencierait des employs Twitter pour viter les paiements

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait suggr de licencier des employs et de travailler avec des influenceurs, pour amliorer les rsultats de Twitter

 ::fleche::  Le cercle restreint de Musk a travaill tout le week-end pour consolider les plans de licenciement de Twitter, la premire srie des licenciements visera 25 % des effectifs

 ::fleche::  Le personnel de Twitter a reu l'ordre de travailler 84 heures par semaine et les managers ont dormi au bureau le week-end, alors qu'ils s'efforaient de respecter les dlais serrs d'Elon Musk

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Musk : les personnes bannies de Twitter ne seront pas rtablies sans une "procdure claire" et pas avant les lections de mi-mandat,* 
*lexcution de la procdure prendra plusieurs semaines*

*Aprs une runion de Zoom, le nouveau propritaire de Twitter a dclar qu'aucun compte suspendu ne reviendrait sur le site tant qu'il n'y aurait pas de procdure claire pour le faire. La cration d'un tel processus prendrait au moins quelques semaines de plus, a tweet Musk. Le nouveau calendrier implique que Trump ne reviendra pas  temps pour les lections de mi-mandat du 8 novembre. Elon Musk a tendu une branche d'olivier mercredi aux groupes de dfense des droits civils inquiets de la prvalence des discours haineux sur Twitter en s'engageant  ne pas rintgrer les comptes bannis tant qu'un processus clair n'aura pas t mis en place pour le faire. Mais cette concession a provoqu la colre des influenceurs d'extrme droite qui avaient auparavant salu la proprit de Musk, et ils l'ont accus d'tre un tratre  leur cause.*


Les utilisateurs qui ont t bannis de Twitter pour avoir viol ses rgles, un groupe qui comprend l'ancien prsident Donald Trump, n'auront pas la possibilit de revenir sur la plateforme avant au moins quelques semaines, a dclar le nouveau propritaire de la socit, Elon Musk, dans un tweet mercredi.

Elon Musk a dclar que ce dlai donnera  Twitter le temps de mettre en place un processus permettant de dterminer quand et comment les utilisateurs bannis pourront revenir. Musk a dclar qu'il ne croyait pas aux interdictions permanentes et a qualifi  derreur  la suspension permanente de Trump  la suite de l'insurrection du 6 janvier 2021 au Capitole des tats-Unis. Twitter avait dit  l'poque avoir pris cette dcision  en raison du risque de nouvelles incitations  la violence .

Musk a lanc l'ide d'un conseil de modration du contenu peu de temps aprs avoir conclu son accord de 44 milliards de dollars pour acheter la socit, ce qui est arriv aprs une bataille juridique o il a essay de s'en sortir. Il a dclar  la fin du mois dernier que Twitter ne prendrait aucune dcision sur le rtablissement des comptes avant que le conseil ne se runisse. Mercredi, Musk a donn plus de dtails sur le conseil prvu, en dclarant sur Twitter qu'il  comprendra des reprsentants aux opinions trs divergentes, qui incluront certainement la communaut des droits civils et les groupes qui font face  la violence alimente par la haine .

Musk a galement indiqu qu'il s'tait entretenu avec des dirigeants de la socit civile issus d'organisations telles que l'Anti-Defamation League, la National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), Free Press et Color of Change,  sur la manire dont Twitter continuera  combattre la haine et le harclement et  faire respecter ses politiques d'intgrit lectorale . Le 8 novembre, Twitter participera  sa premire grande lection amricaine sous son nouveau propritaire.

La co-PDG de Free Press, Jessica J. Gonzalez, a dclar dans un communiqu que la conversation avec Musk tait  productive . Selon Gonzalez, Musk a promis de ne pas rintgrer de comptes ayant viol les rgles de confiance et de scurit de Twitter avant les lections de mi-mandat de mardi et que le processus de rhabilitations des comptes serait transparent.

Musk a galement accept de maintenir les mesures d'intgrit des lections de Twitter et a dclar au groupe que le personnel charg de ces tches aura accs aux outils ncessaires d'ici la fin de la semaine, selon Gonzalez. Elon Musk s'est galement engag  consulter des experts des droits civils et humains qui ont t pris pour cible en ligne lors de l'laboration de nouvelles normes de modration du contenu, a indiqu Jessica Gonzalez.

Le prsident de la NAACP, Derrick Johnson, a dclar dans un communiqu que le groupe avait accept la runion  pour exprimer nos graves proccupations face  la haine et aux conspirations dangereuses et mortelles qui ont prolifr sur Twitter sous sa surveillance .  Les mmes nazis, les insultes raciales et la propagande d'extrme droite n'ont pas leur place sur la 'place publique' d'une dmocratie ou d'une plateforme en ligne. Prendre les mesures ncessaires n'est pas sorcier, mais ne pas le faire mettra des vies humaines en danger et fragilisera davantage notre dmocratie , a ajout Johnson.

Johnson a soulign que le besoin immdiat est que les politiques d'intgrit lectorale de Twitter restent pleinement en vigueur au moins jusqu' la certification des lections de mi-mandat. Le propritaire de Facebook, Meta dispose dj d'un organe similaire qui aide  statuer et  donner des conseils sur les questions de modration de contenu les plus difficiles, y compris la faon dont la plateforme devrait aborder l'interdiction de Trump.

La semaine dernire , Musk a tent de rassurer les annonceurs en affirmant que Twitter ne se transformerapas en un  espace libre pour tous, o tout peut tre dit sans consquence !  La dclaration a repouss les craintes exprimes par certains progressistes que Twitter devienne envahi par les discours de haine et la dsinformation sous Musk, car il avait prcdemment dclar qu'il se retirerait de la modration du contenu. Le gant de la publicit Interpublic Group a recommand mardi  tous les clients de ses agences IPG Media Brands de suspendre toute publicit payante sur Twitter pendant au moins une semaine afin d'attendre des claircissements sur les plans de l'entreprise en matire de confiance et de scurit.


Quelques heures aprs avoir rencontr des reprsentants de groupes de dfense des droits civils sur Zoom, Musk a tweet qu'il faudrait probablement des semaines  l'entreprise pour concevoir un processus de rintgration des comptes d'utilisateurs (un vu qui signifie que l'ancien prsident Donald Trump ne rejoindra pas le site avant les lections de mi-mandat).Les influenceurs de droite l'ont immdiatement critiqu pour avoir organis cette runion, maillant souvent leurs commentaires d'pithtes pleines de prjugs.  Je me suis tromp  100 % en disant que @elonmusk avait chang Twitter , a dclar un compte de 900 000 abonns qui avait auparavant salu l'achat de la plateforme par Musk.

Ce retour de bton indique que Musk se trouve dj coinc dans le paradoxe avec lequel d'autres rseaux sociaux, en particulier Facebook, proprit de Meta, se dbattent depuis les retombes de l'lection prsidentielle de 2016, lorsqu'une usine  trolls russe a diffus de la dsinformation par le biais de faux comptes et de publicits. La plupart des mesures prises par les rseaux sociaux pour lutter contre la dsinformation et le harclement sur leurs plateformes depuis lors n'ont fait qu'accrotre les allgations de personnalits conservatrices selon lesquelles les entreprises technologiques censurent le contenu.

Musk lui-mme a fait allusion aux pressions politiques auxquelles il a t confront plus tard mercredi.  tre attaqu par la droite et la gauche simultanment est un bon signe , a-t-il tweet. Il a galement publi sur Twitter un sondage demandant si les publicitaires doivent soutenir la libert d'expression ou le politiquement correct.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme que l'abonnement Twitter Blue,  8 dollars par mois, comportera une coche bleue et rduira les publicits de moiti

 ::fleche::  Twitter limite l'accs des employs aux outils de modration de contenu  l'approche des lections de mi-mandat. Au lieu de centaines d'employs qui ont accs  ces outils, ils seraient environ 15

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk fait volte-face et indique  Twitter qu'il est dispos  racheter le rseau social au prix d'origine, les actions de Twitter bondissent de 22% suite  cette annonce

 ::fleche::  Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours et  les donner  Elon Musk

----------


## Andy Oka

Vraiment je savoure ce souffle d'informations dcentes. Musk musk musk

----------


## Arya Nawel

Interdit veut dire interdit. Mais je suis sre que Musk trouvera bien des frais de "debanisation" rentables.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Dcidment, soit vous ne savez pas lire, soit vous tes de mauvaise foi !
> Ai-je parl des politiques sanitaires ? Absolument pas, j*'ai parl de l'utilit et de l'efficacit des vaccins*.


Voici une partie de la conclusion de la premire tude :




> It also addresses the vaccine issue, since vaccine development has been emphasized in myriad forums. Potential mid-and long-term adverse vaccine effects that cannot be identified in short-term tests characteristic of efficacy testing are identified. To ensure safety, long-term testing under real-life conditions (exposures to multiple toxic stimuli) are required. There is an incompatibility between the accelerated vaccine development times being pursued by government and industry and the long times required for validation of vaccine safety.
> In summary, 1) there is not unanimity within the medical community for continuing post-lockdown the severe restrictions on activities of the vast majority of the total population that are mainly applicable to the most vulnerable very small minority of the total population;
> 2) repurposed (mainly) antiviral treatments can only be expected to have very limited results in controlling SARS-CoV-2 viral load of the most severely impacted, based on trials conducted so far;
> 3) it is difficult to see how safe COVID-19 vaccines can be developed and fully tested on time scales of one or two years, as proposed presently;
> 4) the only real protection against a future COVID-19 pandemic or any other viral pandemic is the one that was demonstrated to work in the SARS pandemic, the MERS pandemic, the COVID-19 pandemic, and in the annual influenza pandemics: a healthy immune system capable of neutralizing incoming viruses as Nature intended. We need an Operation Warp Speed (currently working to produce a vaccine in a record short time period in the USA) to identify and eliminate those factors that weaken the immune system as thoroughly, comprehensively, and rapidly as possible.





> Il aborde galement la question des vaccins, puisque le dveloppement de vaccins a t mis en avant dans une myriade de forums. Les effets indsirables potentiels  moyen et  long terme du vaccin qui ne peuvent pas tre identifis dans les tests  court terme caractristiques des tests d'efficacit sont identifis. Pour garantir la scurit, des tests  long terme dans des conditions relles (expositions  de multiples stimuli toxiques) sont ncessaires. Il existe une incompatibilit entre les dlais acclrs de dveloppement des vaccins poursuivis par le gouvernement et l'industrie et les longs dlais requis pour la validation de la scurit des vaccins.
> En rsum, 1) il n'y a pas d'unanimit au sein de la communaut mdicale pour poursuivre aprs le confinement les restrictions svres des activits de la grande majorit de la population totale qui s'appliquent principalement  la trs petite minorit la plus vulnrable de la population totale ;
> 2) on ne peut s'attendre  ce que les traitements antiviraux rorients (principalement) aient des rsultats trs limits dans le contrle de la charge virale du SRAS-CoV-2 des personnes les plus gravement touches, sur la base des essais mens jusqu' prsent ;
> 3) il est difficile de voir comment des vaccins COVID-19 srs peuvent tre dvelopps et entirement tests sur des chelles de temps d'un ou deux ans, comme propos actuellement ;
> 4) la seule vritable protection contre une future pandmie de COVID-19 ou toute autre pandmie virale est celle qui s'est avre efficace lors de la pandmie de SRAS, de la pandmie de MERS, de la pandmie de COVID-19 et des pandmies annuelles de grippe : une bonne sant systme immunitaire capable de neutraliser les virus entrants comme le voulait la nature. Nous avons besoin d'une opration Warp Speed ​​(qui travaille actuellement  produire un vaccin dans un dlai record aux tats-Unis) pour identifier et liminer les facteurs qui affaiblissent le systme immunitaire de manire aussi complte, complte et rapide que possible.


Un extrait de la deuxime :




> 7. Demonstration of effective quasi-vaccine
> 
> It is clear from the SARS results and the present COVID-19 results that exposure to the coronavirus for most people (except the relatively small number in the most vulnerable demographic) results in relatively mild symptoms (or, in many cases, no symptoms). In other words, the vast majority of the public is metaphorically being protected presently by an extremely effective quasi-vaccine; namely, following practices that, while they certainly degrade the immune system to some extent because of exposure to toxic stressors, do not degrade the immune system excessively. Promoting healthy lifestyle habits (including healthy diet, regular aerobic exercise, and appropriate responses to adverse life events) and an ambitious regulation of toxic stressors (chemicals, radiations, etc.) are cornerstones to reducing the risk of developing most chronic diseases. These healthy habits represent a quasi-vaccine as they are capable of eliminating those factors that contribute to degrading the immune system and adding those factors that contribute to strengthening the immune system. For most of the public, this quasi-vaccine has proven to be effective, and further elimination of immune-degrading contributing factors will improve the immune system further and afford even greater protection from infectious diseases.





> 7. Dmonstration d'un "quasi-vaccin" efficace
> 
> Il ressort clairement des rsultats du SRAS et des rsultats actuels du COVID-19 que l'exposition au coronavirus pour la plupart des gens ( l'exception du nombre relativement faible de la population la plus vulnrable) entrane des symptmes relativement lgers (ou, dans de nombreux cas, aucun symptme). En d'autres termes, mtaphoriquement, la grande majorit du public est actuellement protge par un  quasi-vaccin  extrmement efficace ;  savoir, suivre des pratiques qui, bien qu'elles dgradent certainement le systme immunitaire dans une certaine mesure en raison de l'exposition  des facteurs de stress toxiques, ne dgradent pas excessivement le systme immunitaire. Promouvoir de saines habitudes de vie (y compris une alimentation saine, des exercices arobiques rguliers et des rponses appropries aux vnements indsirables de la vie) et une rglementation ambitieuse des facteurs de stress toxiques (produits chimiques, radiations, etc. ) sont des pierres angulaires pour rduire le risque de dvelopper la plupart des maladies chroniques. Ces habitudes saines reprsentent un "quasi-vaccin" car elles sont capables d'liminer les facteurs qui contribuent  dgrader le systme immunitaire et d'ajouter les facteurs qui contribuent  renforcer le systme immunitaire. Pour la plupart du public, ce  quasi-vaccin  s'est avr efficace, et une limination plus pousse des facteurs contribuant  la dgradation immunitaire amliorera davantage le systme immunitaire et offrira une protection encore plus grande contre les maladies infectieuses.


Avec tout cela, il ne reste que la protection contre les formes graves. En sachant que cette protection diminue fortement au bout de quelques mois.
La deuxime tude insiste sur la protection confre par une immunit naturelle faisant office de "quasi-vaccin" pour la plupart du public. Ce qui remet srieusement aux causes le rapport-bnfice/risque pour les personnes non  risque.

J'entends dj le "c'est pour les autres, par pour soi-mme". Et bien dans ce cas, il faut tudier l'efficacit du vaccin contre les formes graves, et possiblement (je dis bien possiblement, merci de ne pas m'accuser de plaider la cause du complot mondialo-gnocidaire) son efficacit. Car une personne protge par des habitudes saines pour le systme immunitaire n'a pas  culpabiliser  la place de laboratoires pharmaceutiques faillible dans leur dpartement R&D.

C'est ici que le rapport avec votre affirmation apparait (il est subtil effectivement, j'aurais d dire les choses avec plus de prcautions).

Puisque vous parlez d'tudes, rien ne vous empche de les poster. Je chercherais de mon ct quand j'aurais le temps, sachant que pour ce sujet, la complexit principale concerne les variants post-delta ( chaque variant, le vaccin est moins adapt).
Je vais aussi chercher des tudes sur les traitements mdicamenteux, car il me semble que jtais tomb sur une tude concluant  une efficacit de l'ivermectine, mais je ne suis pas sr.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk pourrait licencier jusqu' 3700 personnes chez Twitter vendredi en fonction de leurs contributions  la base de code,*
*dtermines par les responsables de Tesla et Twitter   * 

*Elon Musk prvoit de supprimer environ 3 700 emplois chez Twitter Inc., soit la moiti des effectifs de la socit de mdias sociaux, dans le but de rduire les cots suite  son acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars, selon des personnes connaissant le sujet. Sans surprise, le milliardaire de la tech voudrait galement mettre fin  la politique de tltravail permanent de Twitter, comme il l'a dj fait dans ses autres entreprises.*

Le nouveau propritaire de Twitter voudrait informer les employs concerns vendredi, ont dclar les personnes, qui ont requis l'anonymat pour discuter de plans non publics. Musk a galement l'intention d'inverser la politique actuelle de l'entreprise en matire de travail depuis n'importe o, en demandant aux employs restants de se prsenter aux bureaux bien que certaines exceptions puissent tre faites, ont dclar ces sources.

Pour mmoire, Twitter tait parmi les premires entreprises  faire passer ses employs en tltravail, une migration facilite par une emphase sur la dcentralisation de ses ressources humaines. Lentreprise entendait rester sur ce crneau mme lors du post-pandmique. Aussi, en mai 2020, Twitter s'est illustr en devenant l'une des premires entreprises technologiques  permettre  ses employs d'tre en tltravail de faon permanente, ce, mme aprs la leve des restrictions en lien avec la pandmie de coronavirus. La mesure ne concerne pas certains postes comme ceux lis  la maintenance des serveurs

Lannonce est tombe dans un billet de blog de lentreprise qui informe les employs qu'ils ne seront plus obligs de venir au bureau :




> Twitter a t l'une des premires entreprises  adopter un modle de travail  domicile face au COVID-19, mais nous ne prvoyons pas d'tre l'une des premires  retourner dans les bureaux.
> 
> Nous tions dans une position unique pour ragir rapidement et permettre aux gens de travailler  domicile tant donn notre accent sur la dcentralisation et le soutien d'une main-d'uvre distribue capable de travailler de n'importe o. Les derniers mois ont prouv que nous pouvions faire en sorte que cela fonctionne. Donc, si nos employs ont un rle et une situation qui leur permettent de travailler  domicile et qu'ils veulent continuer  le faire pour toujours, nous ferons en sorte que cela se produise. Sinon, nos bureaux seront eux-mmes chaleureux et accueillants, avec quelques prcautions supplmentaires, lorsque nous sentirons qu'il est sr de revenir.
> 
> Voici comment nous envisageons les prochains mois :
> L'ouverture de bureaux sera notre dcision, quand et si nos employs reviennent, ce sera la leur. de trs rares exceptions prs, les bureaux n'ouvriront pas avant septembre. Lorsque nous dcidons d'ouvrir des bureaux, ce ne sera pas non plus un retour en arrire comme avant. Elle sera prudente, intentionnelle, bureau par bureau et graduelle.Il n'y aura pas non plus de voyage d'affaires avant septembre,  de trs rares exceptions prs, et aucun vnement d'entreprise en personne pour le reste de 2020. Nous valuerons les vnements de 2021 plus tard cette anne.
> Nous sommes fiers des mesures prcoces que nous avons prises pour protger la sant de nos employs et de nos communauts. Cela restera notre priorit absolue alors que nous travaillons sur les inconnues des mois  venir.



En mars 2022, Twitter a confirm cet engagement par la voix de celui qui tait alors son PDG :  les dcisions concernant d'o vous travaillez, de si vous vous sentez suffisamment en scurit pour les voyages d'affaires, vous reviennent .


C'tait sans compter sur le changement de main au niveau de la direction qui s'est amorc un mois plus tard. Le PDG de Tesla, rcemment PDG de Twitter, avait fait parvenir le 31 mai 2022 une circulaire  ses employs dans laquelle il dclare que le travail  distance nest plus admissible sauf pour des cas particuliers.  Le tltravail nest plus admissible  et  les employs doivent passer un minimum de 40 heures par semaine au bureau  peut-on y lire.


Interrog sur ledit contenu il en a confirm lauthenticit en affirmant que  les employs qui ne saligneront pas peuvent dj penser  aller chercher du travail ailleurs.  Elon Musk voque sa prsence permanente dans les usines de Tesla ( laquelle il attribue la survie de lentreprise) comme justificatif  son positionnement. Il tait alors anticip une translation de sa posture en matire de tltravail chez Tesla sur Twitter dans le cas o le rachat tait effectif. Et c'est dsormais le cas.


*Les suppressions d'emploi et la fin du tltravail permanent*

Musk et une quipe de conseillers ont valu une srie de scnarios de suppressions d'emplois et d'autres changements de politique sur Twitter, bas  San Francisco, ont dclar des sources, ajoutant que les conditions de la rduction des effectifs pourraient encore changer. Dans un scnario envisag, les travailleurs licencis se verront offrir une indemnit de dpart de 60 jours, ont dclar deux des personnes.

Musk est sous pression pour trouver des moyens de rduire les cots d'une entreprise pour laquelle il dit avoir pay en trop. Le milliardaire a accept de payer 54,20 dollars par action en avril au moment mme o les marchs chutaient. Il a ensuite tent pendant des mois de se retirer de la transaction, allguant que la socit l'avait induit en erreur sur la prvalence des faux comptes. Twitter a intent une action en justice pour forcer Musk  respecter son accord, et ces dernires semaines, Musk a cd, se rsignant  conclure l'accord aux conditions convenues. L'accord de privatisation a t conclu jeudi.

Les employs de Twitter se prparent  des licenciements depuis que Musk a pris le relais et a licenci l'quipe de direction, y compris le directeur gnral Parag Agrawal. Au cours du week-end, quelques employs occupant des postes de directeur et de vice-prsident ont t supprims, ont dclar des personnes proches du dossier. D'autres dirigeants ont t invits  dresser des listes d'employs de leurs quipes qui peuvent tre licencis, ont dclar les sources.

Les cadres suprieurs des quipes produits ont t invits  viser une rduction de 50% des effectifs, a dclar cette semaine une personne proche du dossier. Les ingnieurs et le personnel de niveau directeur de Tesla ont examin les listes. Des listes de licenciements ont t tablies et classes en fonction des contributions des individus au code de Twitter pendant leur sjour dans l'entreprise. L'valuation a t faite  la fois par le personnel de Tesla et les responsables de Twitter.

*Ces changements ne sont que quelques-uns en prparation depuis que Twitter est devenu une socit d'Elon Musk la semaine dernire*

Elon Musk a annonc qu'une nouvelle version de Twitter Blue inclura une sorte de vrification accessible pour 8 dollars par mois aux tats-Unis, le prix tant  ajust par pays proportionnellement  la parit de pouvoir d'achat . Musk a galement mentionn certaines des fonctionnalits qui seront dployes avec ce nouveau plan, notamment la rduction des publicits, la priorit dans les rponses, les mentions et la recherche, et la possibilit de publier des vidos plus longues que la limite actuelle de 2 minutes 20 secondes.


Musk a tendance  changer d'avis rapidement, il faut donc prendre cette annonce avec des pincettes. Il ne s'agit peut-tre pas de l'ensemble final de fonctionnalits lorsque Twitter lancera son nouveau plan d'abonnement.

*Musk mettra galement en place un  conseil de modration de contenu .*

Le Twitter d'Elon Musk a retir certains outils de modration de contenu et d'application des politiques  certains employs avant les lections de mi-mandat aux tats-Unis. Cette dcision affecte la plupart des employs qui font partie de l'organisation Trust and Safety de Twitter, a rapport Bloomberg mardi, citant des sources anonymes. Les membres du personnel ne sont pas en mesure de traiter et de discipliner les comptes d'utilisateurs qui violent les rgles de Twitter concernant les discours de haine et la dsinformation,  moins qu'ils n'impliquent un prjudice, selon le rapport.

Twitter utilise toujours des outils de modration de contenu automatiss et des sous-traitants tiers pour empcher la propagation de fausses informations et de messages incendiaires pendant que les employs de Twitter examinent les violations trs mdiatises, a dclar Bloomberg.

Selon Bloomberg News, Twitter a considrablement rduit son personnel de modration de contenu approuv pour accder  un tableau de bord qui enregistre le contenu automatis et signal par l'utilisateur qui ncessite un examen humain avant que le contenu ne soit restreint. Habituellement, des centaines d'employs utiliseraient le tableau de bord, examinant le contenu pour appliquer manuellement les actions dictes par la politique de Twitter, telles que l'interdiction ou la restriction de comptes. Depuis la semaine dernire, deux initis de l'quipe de scurit de Twitter ont dclar  Bloomberg que le nombre total avait t rduit  environ 15 employs.

Les violations de politique examines manuellement sont gnralement les violations les plus mdiatises, y compris celles qui pourraient entraner des dommages rels, ont dclar les employs de Twitter  Bloomberg.

Yoel Roth, responsable de la scurit sur Twitter, a ragi  l'article de Bloomberg dans un tweet :  C'est exactement ce que nous (ou n'importe quelle entreprise) devrions faire au milieu d'une transition d'entreprise pour rduire les opportunits de risque d'initi. Nous appliquons toujours nos rgles  grande chelle .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la contribution  la base code est une bonne mtrique pour juger des performances des dveloppeurs ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la fin du tltravail permanent ? Pour ou contre ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pensez-vous que la contribution  la base code est une bonne mtrique pour juger des performances des dveloppeurs ?


Le problme c'est que pour juger de la qualit du travail d'un dveloppeur il faut maitriser le sujet.
C'est trs technique et trs propre au logiciel.
Il n'y a que les dveloppeurs qui bossent exactement sur le mme logiciel qui peuvent savoir si un commit et bon ou pas.
Parce que pour pouvoir dire "pour rpondre  cette demande le dveloppeur a fait a, mais je pense avoir une solution plus optimise" il faut tre fort.




> Que pensez-vous de la fin du tltravail permanent ? Pour ou contre ? Dans quelle mesure ?


Je suis compltement contre.
Il y a peut-tre des gens qui sont moins efficace en tltravail, mais il y a galement des gens qui sont plus efficace en tltravail.

Si t'es plus productif en tltravail, pourquoi aller au bureau ?
Les employs adapts au tltravail devraient quitter Twitter et chercher mieux ailleurs.

Je trouve qu'Elon Musk dit n'importe quoi, pour moi ceux qui font semblant de travailler le font au bureau.
Souvent les dernires qui partent sont ceux qui bossent le moins.
Quelque part si tu n'as pas fini ton travail  temps c'est que t'es inefficace.

----------


## Rolllmops

> [i] la seule vritable protection contre une future pandmie de COVID-19 ou toute autre pandmie virale est celle qui s'est avre efficace lors de la pandmie de SRAS, de la pandmie de MERS, de la pandmie de COVID-19 et des pandmies annuelles de grippe : une bonne sant systme immunitaire capable de neutraliser les virus entrants comme le voulait la nature.[/]


Je peux dj te certifier sans l'avoir lue ni en connatre la provenance qu'une tude contenant la phrase "Comme le voulait la nature" n'est pas une tude srieuse.




> Pensez-vous que la contribution  la base code est une bonne mtrique pour juger des performances des dveloppeurs ?


Non, c'est compltement crtin. Cela signifie que pour garantir sa place chez Twitter, il faut pondre du code peu efficace en quantit et qui ncessite d'tre corrig souvent. Ca n'est dj pas acceptable venant des ressources humaines, a l'est encore moins de la part de quelqu'un prtendant avoir un profil technique comme Musk.

Bref, je souhaite  ces 3700 personnes d'tre effectivement vires afin de pouvoir fuir cette entreprise toxique en touchant des indemnits.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Absolument pas. En ralit c'est parce que le virus a mut en des variants moins dangereux que la situation s'est amliore.
> Vaccin ou pas a aurait fini pareil.
> Les variants du SARS-CoV-2 qui circulent aujourd'hui doivent tre moins dangereux que ceux de la grippe.


Bille Gate lui-mme a dit qu'il "regrettait" que l'immunit naturelle ait fait son travail avec les derniers variants, car cela avait empch la recherche sur les vaccins. Il a donc avou que le but est clairement d'artificialiser un maximum les politiques sanitaires pour faire du fric.  ::wow:: 

https://www.msn.com/fr-be/actualite/...ins/ar-AAU3Zks




> Ce n'est pas le bon topic pour parler de a. Ici a parle de Twitter et d'Elon Musk.
> Il existe des topics qui spcialement ddis au SARS-CoV-2 et  la gestion de la pandmie.
> Vous devriez y aller avant que la modration arrive.


Vous avez raison, je vais continuer la discussion sur ce topic.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je peux dj te certifier sans l'avoir lue ni en connatre la provenance qu'une tude contenant la phrase "Comme le voulait la nature" n'est pas une tude srieuse.


C'est vrai, c'est probablement pour cela que les rapports du GIEC qui disent "il faut laisser faire la composition chimique de l'atmosphre  son tat naturel" ne sont pas srieux. C'est d'ailleurs le discours des libertariens.  ::aie::

----------


## Rolllmops

> C'est vrai, c'est probablement pour cela que les rapports du GIEC qui disent "il faut laisser faire la composition chimique de l'atmosphre  son tat naturel" ne sont pas srieux. C'est d'ailleurs le discours des libertariens.


Aucun rapport, tu as d'un ct la remarque qu'un quilibre existant (tat naturel) ne doit pas tre drang car il fonctionne et de l'autre une intention prte  la nature, "Comme le voudrait la nature". La nature ne veut rien, il n'y a aucune intention derrire la nature, il n'y a pas de tendance naturelle  aller vers un mieux, les choses se droulent, c'est tout. Parfois, un quilibre se cre naturellement et il vaut mieux ne pas y toucher. D'autres fois, il y a un sisme qui fait 100 000 morts et c'est tout aussi naturel.

"Comme le veut la nature", c'est mourir  25 ans suite  une charde dans le pied qui s'est infecte.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Aucun rapport, tu as d'un ct la remarque qu'un quilibre existant (tat naturel) ne doit pas tre drang car il fonctionne et de l'autre une intention prte  la nature, "Comme le voudrait la nature". La nature ne veut rien, il n'y a aucune intention derrire la nature, il n'y a pas de tendance naturelle  aller vers un mieux, les choses se droulent, c'est tout. *Parfois, un quilibre se cre naturellement et il vaut mieux ne pas y toucher. D'autres fois, il y a un sisme qui fait 100 000 morts et c'est tout aussi naturel.*
> 
> "Comme le veut la nature", c'est mourir  25 ans suite  une charde dans le pied qui s'est infecte.


L je suis d'accord. C'est pour cela que votre remarque prcdente n'avait pas de sens, car elle sous entendait l'oppos (il ne faut jamais laisser faire la nature). Ce qui ne veut pas dire que cette tude est forcment srieuse, mais que ce n'est pas possible de juger de sa crdibilit  partir de cette phrase.

----------


## Rolllmops

> L je suis d'accord. C'est pour cela que votre remarque prcdente n'avait pas de sens, car elle sous entendait l'oppos (il ne faut jamais laisser faire la nature). Ce qui ne veut pas dire que cette tude est forcment srieuse, mais que ce n'est pas possible de juger de sa crdibilit  partir de cette phrase.


Non, je suis dsol mais votre tude dit bien "as nature intended".

Ce qui indique donc d'une part qu'ils prtent une intention  la nature, qu'il y aurait une force suprieure naturelle qui tendrait vers le bien ou le mieux, et que d'autre part l'tat naturel serait une fin en soi, quelque chose qui serait automatiquement l'tat qu'il faudrait chercher  obtenir.

Ces deux notions sont toutes aussi problmatiques l'une que l'autre et de tels propos sont inacceptables sous la plume de personnes se prtendant scientifique. Par contre, effectivement, a pourrait trs bien tre du Rudolf-Steiner qui lui considrait qu'il existe des esprits de la nature.




> Et tout ce bazar pour des tudes que j'ai cit... C'est rvlateur, par contre.


Il ne fallait pas poster une "tude" qui dit n'importe quoi pour appuyer votre propos. Il me semble de plus que vous n'en avez mme pas donn la source.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Non, je suis dsol mais votre tude dit bien "as nature intended".
> 
> Ce qui indique donc d'une part qu'ils prtent une intention  la nature, qu'il y aurait une force suprieure naturelle qui tendrait vers le bien ou le mieux, et que d'autre part l'tat naturel serait une fin en soi, quelque chose qui serait automatiquement l'tat qu'il faudrait chercher  obtenir.
> 
> Ces deux notions sont toutes aussi problmatiques l'une que l'autre et de tels propos sont inacceptables sous la plume de personnes se prtendant scientifique. Par contre, effectivement, a pourrait trs bien tre du Rudolf-Steiner qui lui considrait qu'il existe des esprits de la nature.


Je n'est pas le temps pour le moment, mais je vais lire l'tude en dtail (et les sources en dtail). Rponse prochainement.

Par contre je peux dj affirmer que le rapport entre Rudolf Steiner et cette tude ne tient pas debout, d'ailleurs Rudolf Steiner n'a jamais t un scientifique.




> Il ne fallait pas poster une "tude" qui dit n'importe quoi pour appuyer votre propos. Il me semble de plus que vous n'en avez mme pas donn la source.


Si, j'ai donn la source. C'est dans la page prcdente.

Et au passage, je ne connait Rudolf Steiner que de manire trs sommaire.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Par contre je peux dj affirmer que le rapport entre Rudolf Steiner et cette tude ne tient pas debout, d'ailleurs Rudolf Steiner n'a jamais t un scientifique.


Ca c'est sr que a n'a jamais t un scientifique, par contre il se prenait pour un scientifique et a toujours aujourd'hui des adeptes qui tiennent mme des coles partout dans le monde dont en France qui endoctrinent les enfants en bas ge.




> Si, j'ai donn la source. C'est dans la page prcdente.


Elle date donc de 2020, difficile d'y trouver une pertinence pour valuer la situation vaccinale actuelle.

Je vois que l'auteur a galement publi sur les "effets nfastes" de la 5G. Bref, a a l'air d'tre le profil du chercheur complotiste incomptent standard. Il y en a toujours quelques-uns, c'est pourquoi on a des meta-analyses qui valuent de grandes quantits d'tudes pour trier les bonnes des mauvaises. Quel que soit votre point de vue, quel que soit le sujet, vous trouverez toujours quelques tudes pour aller dans votre sens, a ne constitue pas une preuve que vous ayez raison.

----------


## calvaire

En tous cas ca donne plus envie d'aller bosser chez twitter.
Dommage, ils vont perdre leurs talents qui trouverons du taff bien pay facilement chez un patron respectueux et resterons que les moins bon.

Le salaire ne fait pas tous, admettons je suis un "super talent", vu ce qui ce passe actuellement et les propos/action que Musk fait sur cette boite, la rh auras beau me promettre un bon salaire ce sera non merci.
J'irais chez un autre gafam.


Historiquement, le seul gafam qui  toujours bien respect ces employs c'est Microsoft, jamais de licenciements ou de propos dplac des PDG envers leurs salaris, jamais de scandale sur les conditions de travail non plus.
Donc si je devais aller chez un gafam, je sais chez qui aller, mme si la proposition de salaire serait plus basse que Twitter.

Dommage que Twitter ne soit pas en France, le droit du travail (que chaque rforme affaiblie) et les syndicats l'aurait bien fait chier  aussi et a aurait t une bonne chose. Qui sait, il aurait mme pu tre squestr et viol dans son palace  ::mouarf:: 

Dsol, j'aime pas ces fils de ***** qui licencies en masse, surtout aprs juste 1 jours d'arriv  la boite, qui se permet de juger de l'utilit des salaris et quconomiquement la boite va de toute faon pas si mal.
Fallait pas racheter twitter et laisser des gens plus comptents pour prendre les reines de cette entreprise.

Si demain il y'avait une grve gnrale, avec la coupure/sabotage des serveurs, code source etc, avec comme revendication le dpart de Musk, on verrait ce qu'il ferait le coco.
Certains sont scandalis que les ouvriers de total gagnent 3000/mois (je n'ai pas vrifier), moi je leurs dit, bien jou les gars, ce sont ceux qui se plaignent qui sont stupide d'accepter un boulot mal pay. Ils ont fait grve, ils tenaient le gouvernement par les couilles et ont un bon salaire et de bonnes condition de travail.

----------


## micka132

> Je vais aussi chercher des tudes sur les traitements mdicamenteux, car il me semble que jtais tomb sur une tude concluant  une efficacit de l'ivermectine, mais je ne suis pas sr.


Tu pourras mettre toute les sources du monde, si elles ne sont pas elle mmes reprisent par les grands mdias, sous entendu fiable, personne n'ira les lire.
C'est ainsi que l'on fabrique le consensus : un oligopole qui dtient la vrit. Le reste ce n'est qu'une bataille de pouvoir. Dommage qu'aujourd'hui ce soit la science qui en fasse les frais car cela signera le retour des religions.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Tu pourras mettre toute les sources du monde, si elles ne sont pas elle mmes reprisent par les grands mdias, sous entendu fiable, personne n'ira les lire.
> C'est ainsi que l'on fabrique le consensus : un oligopole qui dtient la vrit. Le reste ce n'est qu'une bataille de pouvoir. Dommage qu'aujourd'hui ce soit la science qui en fasse les frais car cela signera le retour des religions.


Pas du tout. Les tudes sont relues et reproduites par d'autres scientifiques. Quand un nombre suffisant d'quipes indpendantes sont arrives  un mme rsultat avec une mme mthodologie, c'est l qu'on considre qu'il y a un consensus. Les mdias n'ont rien  voir l-dedans.

----------


## micka132

> Pas du tout. Les tudes sont relues et reproduites par d'autres scientifiques. Quand un nombre suffisant d'quipes indpendantes sont arrives  un mme rsultat avec une mme mthodologie, c'est l qu'on considre qu'il y a un consensus. Les mdias n'ont rien  voir l-dedans.


Ca fonctionne sur des sujets non politiss et non commercials. Lorsque a devient le cas la science n'a plus grand chose  voir avec la science.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Ca fonctionne sur des sujets non politiss et non commercials. Lorsque a devient le cas la science n'a plus grand chose  voir avec la science.


Ca dpend, la science a des tas de rponses  apporter sur des sujets qui pour les non initis ne feraient pas partie de son domaine.

Dans les sujets politiss par exemple, il y a dernirement cette histoire de bassine contre laquelle les colos manifestent d'une manire que certains considrent comme "extrmiste". Moi j'aimerais bien savoir ce que la science a  dire sur le sujet et que sorte de l'hystrisation. Est-ce que c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise ide ? Si c'est une mauvaise ide, les gens ont raison de se battre contre.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Ca fonctionne sur des sujets non politiss et non commercials. Lorsque a devient le cas la science n'a plus grand chose  voir avec la science.


Tout dpend s'il s'agit de chercheurs indpendants ou si c'est financ par l'industrie pharmaceutique.

Cela me rappelle une entrevue que j'avais coute rcemment, pas sur l'industrie pharmaceutique, mais sur l'industrie agroalimentaire :



De 1h16m25  1h19m53, l'entrevue voque les tudes finances par l'industrie agroalimentaire.
Le reste de la vido est intressant aussi.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Tout dpend s'il s'agit de chercheurs indpendants ou si c'est financ par l'industrie pharmaceutique.
> 
> Cela me rappelle une entrevue que j'avais coute rcemment, pas sur l'industrie pharmaceutique, mais sur l'industrie agroalimentaire :
> 
> De 1h16m25  1h19m53, l'entrevue voque les tudes finances par l'industrie agroalimentaire.
> Le reste de la vido est intressant aussi.


Merci Pyramidev, j'avais justement dcouvert cette vido hier. Je vais prendre le temps d'couter le passage sur les tudes.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le PDG de Binance dclare que 90 % des nouvelles fonctionnalits proposes par Elon Musk pour Twitter choueront*
* la majorit d'entre elles ne seront pas retenues , a-t-il prcis*

*Le PDG de Binance, Changpeng Zhao, a dclar mardi qu'il s'attendait  ce qu'environ 90 % des nouvelles ides d'Elon Musk au sujet des fonctionnalits de Twitter chouent. Nanmoins, il pense que Musk finira par trouver des ides fructueuses pour Twitter, car il acclre l'innovation au sein de la socit. Il a ajout que Binance a investi 500 millions de dollars dans l'acquisition de Musk pour faire entrer Twitter dans le Web3. Toutefois, Musk pourrait se montrer rticent  cette ide, car il a dclar  la fin de l'anne dernire que le Web3 n'tait rien de plus qu'un nouveau "buzzword" et que le concept tait "nbuleux".*

Depuis qu'il s'est empar de Twitter  la fin de la semaine dernire, Musk n'a pas prsent une feuille de route prcise pour l'avenir de l'entreprise. Il semble ttonner afin de crer de nouvelles sources de revenus pour la plateforme de mdias sociaux, notamment avec sa proposition visant  rendre la certification de compte payante. Le grand public n'est apparemment pas le seul  ignorer les plans de Musk pour le rseau social. Il semble avoir laiss dans l'ignorance certaines des personnes qui ont investi dans l'acquisition de Twitter. Zhao, qui a investi un demi-milliard de dollars, a dclar qu'il n'tait pas au courant de la volte-face de Musk.

S'exprimant sur la scne de la confrence "Web Summit"  Lisbonne, au Portugal, Zhao a dclar avoir t "un peu surpris" lorsqu'il a appris que Musk avait finalement accept d'acqurir la socit.  Il est trs difficile de prdire ce que Musk fera ensuite. L'accord tait en cours, l'accord tait annul, l'accord tait en cours. C'est bon, nous nous engageons sur notre soutien. Lorsque nous investissons dans une opration, nous sommes trs  l'aise si l'opration se droule, nous sommes trs  l'aise si l'opration ne se droule pas , a dclar Zhao, connu sous le nom de "CZ" en ligne, lors de la soire d'ouverture du Web Summit mardi.




Web Summit 2022

Binance, la plus grande bourse de cryptomonnaies au monde, est dsormais l'un des bailleurs de fonds de Twitter. Elle a apport 500 millions de dollars pour aider Musk  acheter Twitter. Toutefois, Zhao n'est pas trop optimiste en ce qui concerne les rcentes dcisions de Musk sur les nouvelles fonctionnalits  ajouter  la plateforme. Il pense qu'environ 90 % de ces nouvelles ides choueront.  En fait, je dirais que la majorit d'entre elles ne seront pas retenues. C'est ainsi que l'on dtermine les 10 % de fonctionnalits restantes qui seront retenues. En dfinissant un grand nombre de nouvelles fonctionnalits , a dclar Zhao.

Musk a propos plusieurs nouvelles ides pour la plateforme, du retour de Vine  la facturation aux utilisateurs de 20 dollars par mois pour la vrification de la coche bleue de Twitter, ainsi que d'autres fonctionnalits payantes. Plus rcemment, il a t rapport que l'entreprise de mdias sociaux avait commenc  travailler sur une fonctionnalit qui permettrait aux crateurs de faire payer les utilisateurs pour regarder leurs vidos. Les changements proposs ont suscit des critiques de la part de certains utilisateurs. Lundi, plusieurs clbrits ont dclar qu'elles prvoyaient de quitter Twitter en raison du rachat par Musk et de ces propositions.

Malgr les rcents bouleversements, Zhao a dclar qu'il n'tait pas drang par les problmes  court terme de Twitter. Le PDG de Binance a dclar une fois de plus que Musk a t un "gars difficile  prvoir" au cours des derniers mois.  J'ai entendu parler de la coche bleue pendant un certain temps, mais j'ai appris l'existence de l'option payante en mme temps que vous , a dclar Zhao, qualifiant la fonction de "grande ide". En fin de compte, Zhao a dclar qu'il soutient la vision de Musk pour Twitter quand il s'agit de promouvoir la libert d'expression et de modliser la plateforme comme une sorte de "place publique mondiale".

 La raison numro un pour laquelle il a achet le rseau social tait d'en faire une plateforme axe sur la libert d'expression , a dclar Zhao. La plupart de ses co-investisseurs dans l'opration de 44 milliards de dollars sont des fonds tels que Sequoia Capital, Fidelity Management, Andreessen Horowitz et Brookfield. D'un autre ct, Binance a galement investi dans le rachat de Twitter dans l'espoir de voir Twitter intgrer les nouveaux concepts tels que le Web3 et les NFT. Binance a dclar la semaine dernire qu'elle crait une quipe pour travailler sur la faon dont la blockchain et les cryptomonnaies pourraient tre utiles  Twitter.

Zhao a dclar que les cryptomonnaies et le Web3 devaient faire partie de l'avenir de Twitter.  Nous voulons nous assurer que la cryptomonnaie a un sige  la table quand il s'agit de la libert d'expression. Il y a aussi des choses plus tactiques, comme nous voulons aider  amener Twitter dans Web3. Nous voulons aider  rsoudre des problmes immdiats comme la facturation de l'adhsion, etc. Cela peut tre fait trs facilement et globalement en utilisant les cryptomonnaies comme moyen de paiement. Je suis un gros utilisateur de Twitter et je veux investir dans des produits qui sont importants pour notre industrie , a dclar Zhao.

Il est bien connu que Musk est tolrant envers le secteur des cryptomonnaies, en particulier le Dogecoin. Avec les rondes de l'acquisition de Twitter plus tt, beaucoup ont spcul sur l'introduction de DOGE dans le "Tip Jar" aprs que Musk a annonc que certains des produits Tesla pouvaient tre achets avec DOGE. En outre, Musk partage souvent ses opinions sur les cryptomonnaies sur Twitter, ce qui a un impact sur le march dans une large mesure. Ainsi, l'incorporation de cryptomonnaies dans Twitter pourrait avoir un impact sur le march des cryptomonnaies et profiter galement aux changes, comme l'a spcul le PDG de Binance.

 Twitter et Elon ? Indpendamment, ils ont beaucoup de potentiel, mais combins, ils ont un potentiel tellement lev. Dans 10  20 ans, nous sommes trs confiants dans le fait que ce sera une plateforme beaucoup plus forte que Twitter hier , a dclar Zhao lors de l'vnement de Lisbonne. Cependant, mme si Musk semble tre familier avec les cryptomonnaies, il ne semble pas trs enthousiaste vis--vis du Web3. Lors d'une interview en dcembre dernier, il a dclar que le mtavers n'est pas convaincant et que le Web3 relve plus du marketing que de la ralit. Il a ajout que le Web3 tait un concept "nbuleux".

Lors de l'interview, Musk a admis qu'il tait peut-tre simplement "trop vieux" pour comprendre ces concepts.  Suis-je comme l'une de ces personnes qui rejetaient Internet en 95 comme une mode ou quelque chose qui n'aboutira jamais  rien ? , a-t-il dclar. Toutefois, il a tenu  prciser qu'en 1995, il faisait bel et bien partie des individus qui comprenaient le potentiel d'Internet.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos du PDG de Binance ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Musk acceptera-t-il d'intgrer les cryptomonnaies  la plateforme ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Musk tendra-t-il Twitter au Web3 comme le souhaite le PDG de Binance ?
 ::fleche::  Quels impacts ces changements potentiels pourraient-ils avoir sur le rseau social ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Musk : les personnes bannies de Twitter ne seront pas rtablies sans une "procdure claire" et pas avant les lections de mi-mandat, l'excution de la procdure prendra plusieurs semaines

 ::fleche::  D'autres cadres de Twitter quittent l'entreprise, dont la responsable de la clientle et chef de la publicit, la directrice des ressources humaines, affaiblissant ainsi l'quipe dirigeante

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk :  le mtavers n'est pas convaincant et le Web3 relve plus du marketing que de la ralit , il pense que le Web3 est concept "nbuleux"

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk pourrait licencier jusqu' 3700 personnes chez Twitter vendredi en fonction de leurs contributions  la base de code, dtermines par les responsables de Tesla et Twitter

----------


## yahiko

Je suis curieux de savoir combien de personnes seront prtes  payer pour avoir l'oiseau bleu sur leur tweets...

Quant  l'avenir des cryptomonnaies, c'est difficilement comparable avec Internet.
Il y a bien eu l'clatement de la bulle Internet dans les annes 2000, comme c'est le cas avec les cryptomonnaies, ou comme ce sera probablement le cas dans un proche avenir, mais avec Internet, mme si les "portails" se cassaient la gueule les uns aprs les autres, on savait tous qu'on ne pourrait jamais revenir en arrire.
Concernant les cryptomonnaies,  part acheter des images de singes ou une parcelle d'un monde virtuel dsesprment vide, on peut trs bien s'en passer pour le moment.

----------


## micka132

> Moi j'aimerais bien savoir ce que la science a  dire sur le sujet et que sorte de l'hystrisation. Est-ce que c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise ide ? Si c'est une mauvaise ide, les gens ont raison de se battre contre.


Tu ne comprends pas ce que je veux dire, ou plutt tu n'acceptes pas ce que je veux dire. Je dis que si le sujet devient politique srieux, alors tu n'auras qu'en visibilit les rponses qui arrangent celui qui dtient le pouvoir du moment.




> Tout dpend s'il s'agit de chercheurs indpendants ou si c'est financ par l'industrie pharmaceutique.


Oui, effectivement ce n'est pas la science qui disparait, c'est la prsentation au grand public qui change.
Lorsqu'on prsente LA vrit scientifique, c'est qu'on fait tout, sauf de la science. Toute ressemblance avec des vnements rcents est purement fortuit.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Tout dpend s'il s'agit de chercheurs indpendants ou si c'est financ par l'industrie pharmaceutique.


On ne peut pas disqualifier une tude parce qu'elle provient d'un laboratoire pharmaceutique. Encore heureux vu que ce sont eux qui financent la base des recherches sur ce qu'ils vendent.

Les labos ont plutt intrt  jouer le jeu vu que leurs tudes seront ensuite rpliques. On ne peut pas dire qu'il n'y a jamais de fraude, mais le systme fonctionne gnralement plutt bien, et c'est de toute faon le seul que nous ayons.




> Je suis curieux de savoir combien de personnes seront prtes  payer pour avoir l'oiseau bleu sur leur tweets...


Ils y seront peut-tre forcs si des personnes malveillantes crent des comptes fakes...




> Tu ne comprends pas ce que je veux dire, ou plutt tu n'acceptes pas ce que je veux dire. Je dis que si le sujet devient politique srieux, alors tu n'auras qu'en visibilit les rponses qui arrangent celui qui dtient le pouvoir du moment.


Visibilit pour qui ? Parle pour toi. C'est auprs de sources scientifiques ou de vulgarisateurs fiables qu'il faut s'informer, la revue Science & pseudo-sciences par exemple. Pas auprs de mauvais mdias ou de politiques, surtout RN.

----------


## Aiekick

la musk est a 2000% dans le hype, a un moment il va se calmer et c'est la que les choses serieuse vont commencer pour twitter

donc yen a encore pour 2-3 mois de hype avec des infos dans tous les sens relays par lui et les fans

----------


## Ryu2000

> des infos dans tous les sens relays par lui et les fans


Je crois qu'il y a plus d'articles qui critiquent les plans d'Elon Musk que d'articles qui soutiennent les ides d'Elon Musk.

Les infos c'est a :
- Elon Musk va virer tout le monde
- Elon Musk va dbloquer les comptes d'utilisateurs bannis
- Elon Musk va rendre un service payant et tout le monde trouve que c'est une mauvaise ide
- Des gens pensent que la quasi totalit des ides proposes par Elon Musk sont nulles
- Des utilisateurs quittent massivement Twitter pour rejoindre d'autres plateformes
- Les changements dans la modration de Twitter vont favoriser la dsinformation
- Elon Musk veut juger les dveloppeurs sur leur commits

----------


## pmithrandir

On est sur une communication assez desastreuse il faut dire.

Tout semble improvis, jet en pature a coup de tweet plus ou moins rageur, le tout avec un tempo anormal.

De plus, la plupart des choses que l'on entends sont clairement de l'abus de pouvoir. Faire travailler les gens 84 heures pour finaliser des plans fou sans pravis, c'est dgeulasse. Surtout quand 75% des employs voient leur poste compromis.


Et c'est bien Musk qui dcide de tout faire au pas de charge, il aurait pu prendre le temps de mettre les choses en place, assoir son autorit, communiquer de manire approprie sur ses ides, etc...


Exemple, le passage a 20$, puis 8$. Ce dmontre vraiment un desinteret pour une bte tude de march. Prendre un panel de 100 personnalits pour en discuter avec eux aurait t surement plus efficace. Il aurait eu sa rponse directement.
Communiquer en disant que la part de publicit dans les revenus va diminuer pour augmenter l'indpendance du media, ca se fait aussi. Le canard enchain ne fait que ca depuis toujours et c'est un modle acceptable.


De la mme manire, changer les fondamentaux de twitter aussi rapidement n'a aucun sens, le faire en 2 ou 3 semaines n'aurait rien chang... 


Aprs, j'y vois aussi la volont de desquilibrer un mdias trs influent a qq jours des elections amricaines... dgomer la modration a ce moment le plus critique me parait limite criminel.


Bref, Elon musk fait du elon musk, du management par le buzz.

A mon sens, il ne va faire que couler le navire. En particulier, il va se sparer de nombre de personnes en urgence, sans pouvoir scuriser leurs connaissances et leur mtier. Ce faisant, il va entrainer une vague de dmission par la suite, puisque les salaris restants vont voir leur quotidien changer du tout au tout.Se prendre 3 ou 
4 fois plus de travail dans les gensives, se voir priver de teletravail, etc... autant de raison pour que les meilleurs partent rapidement. Il ne restera alors que les moins bons... les moins efficaces.
Il vise 25%, ca ne m'tonnerait pas qu'il se retrouve a 15 ou 20% de salaris restant en vrai une fois les demissions passes.

Et dans 6 mois je pense que twitter va devoir inflchir ses mthodes de recrutements pour rattraper le coup. Quand tu veux convaincre quelqu'un qui est parti de revenir, tu as intret a montrer pate blanche et a ajouter des billets sur la pile.


Aprs, je peux me tromper, mais autant sur tesla EM a russi a raconter une jolie histoire. Pareil pour space X.. Autant sur twitter, sa vision ne fait rver que lui. Surement pas les informaticiens qui y cr de la valeur.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Elon Musk va supprimer la moiti des emplois chez Twitter et mettre fin au tltravail pour les autres*
*Car il est pour un retour au bureau sous peine de licenciement*

*Les employs de Twitter peuvent travailler  domicile pour toujours ou de l o ils se sentent le plus productifs et cratifs depuis le mois de mars de lanne en cours. Cest lune des entreprises  avoir adopt lune des politiques de travail  distance les plus souples en raison de la survenue de la pandmie de coronavirus. Cette donne va changer avec lacquisition de Twitter par Elon Musk. Lune des premires mesures vient de tomber : fin du tltravail pour ceux qui continueront  faire partie des effectifs du rseau social aprs la suppression annonce de la moiti des emplois. La manuvre apparat en phase avec une tendance mise en avant par un rapport de la plateforme LinkedIn : les employeurs publient de moins en moins doffres demploi avec des options de travail  distance.*

Elon Musk est dans la continuit du positionnement quil a affich lors de la confirmation dun courriel interne  lendroit de ses employs au cours du mois de juin. Il avait alors dclar que  Le tltravail nest plus admissible  et  les employs doivent passer un minimum de 40 heures par semaine au bureau. 


Interrog sur ledit contenu il en avait confirm lauthenticit en affirmant que  les employs qui ne saligneront pas peuvent dj penser  aller chercher du travail ailleurs.  Elon Musk avait voqu sa prsence permanente dans les usines de Tesla ( laquelle il attribue la survie de lentreprise) comme justificatif  son positionnement. Lon avait alors anticip sur une translation de sa posture actuelle en matire de tltravail  Tesla sur Twitter dans le cas o le rachat serait effectif. Le rachat est dsormais confirm et vient mettre fin  la dcision de lancienne quipe dirigeante selon laquelle  les employs de Twitter peuvent travailler  domicile pour toujours et de l o ils se sentent le plus productifs et cratifs. 

En effet, le dbat en toile de fond est celui de la comparaison de la productivit des employs selon quils sont en tltravail et au bureau. La question se posait dj avant la survenue de la pandmie de coronavirus et revient sur la table avec acuit dans lactuel contexte. Microsoft a initi un sondage sur un chantillon de 20 000 personnes dans des entreprises dissmines dans 11 pays pour y voir plus clair. Rsultat : 87 % des participants  lenqute disent tre plus productifs en tltravail et 88 % des dirigeants mettent des doutes quant  ce que leurs employs en tltravail puissent tre plus productifs que dans un bureau.


Cest une plausible explication  la baisse des publications des offres demplois avec des options de travail  distance par les employeurs. Cest en tout cas ce qui ressort dun rcent sondage sur LinkedIn. 

Que ce soit en Allemagne, au Royaume-Uni, en Inde ou aux tats-Unis, la tendance est la mme : les employeurs publient dsormais moins doffres demplois avec des options de travail  distance.  contrario, les chiffres font montre dun intrt croissant des chercheurs demploi pour le tltravail.

Dans les cas des USA, aprs que les offres d'emploi avec des options  distance ont atteint un pic en fvrier avec 20 % de toutes les annonces, elles ont chut  14 % en septembre, qui est la statistique la plus rcente, selon les donnes de LinkedIn.


Le positionnement des employeurs contre la formule de travail  distance fait suite  une multiplication de leurs appels de retour au bureau de par le monde, ce, malgr les concessions que les employs lancs sur la formule sont prts  faire. En effet, les travailleurs lancs sur la formule tltravail disent tre prts  accepter de voir leurs salaires revus  la baisse pour poursuivre suivant cette approche. Selon un sondage dIvanti, prs de 50 % (dun chantillon de 1000 travailleurs) le feraient.

Prs des deux tiers (63 %) des personnes interroges ont dclar qu'elles prfraient travailler  distance plutt que d'tre promues et prs de la moiti (48 %) ont dclar qu'elles accepteraient une baisse de salaire en change de la possibilit de travailler de n'importe o. Pour confirmer la tendance, seuls 12 % des rpondants ont dclar vouloir retourner dans un bureau  temps plein  l'avenir. 

*Pourtant, un employ dans un bureau serait productif sur moins de 3 des 8 heures sur une journe de travail*

Ltude dInvitation Digital Ltd a port sur prs de 2000 (1989 pour tre exact) employs de bureau ( temps plein) gs de plus de 18 ans et dissmins sur lensemble du territoire du Royaume-Uni. En rponse  la question de savoir sils se considrent comme productifs tout au long dune journe de travail, la grande majorit (soit 79 %) a rpondu non. Daprs les rsultats de ltude, seul le cinquime (donc les 21 % restants) a rpondu par laffirmative. Le sondage a ensuite rvl que la dure moyenne de productivit sur le lieu de service est de 2 h 53 min, soit moins de 3 h.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces tendances ? Sont-elles cohrentes avec la ralit dont vous tes au fait ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous de largument des employeurs selon lequel les employs en tltravail sont moins productifs ?
 ::fleche::  Tltravail ou bureau : dans quelle situation tes-vous le plus productif ? Pour quelles raisons ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Microsoft autorise ses employs  travailler  domicile, alors que la nouvelle pidmie de coronavirus continue de se propager dans les pays du monde entier
 ::fleche::  En Chine, le coronavirus force la plus grande exprience de travail  domicile au monde, le tltravail semble tre la seule solution dont disposent les entreprises
 ::fleche::  Coronavirus : aprs avoir recommand le travail  domicile, Twitter demande  ses employs de travailler chez eux. Une mesure adopte par les grandes enseignes de la tech comme Google
 ::fleche::  La crise du coronavirus : un afflux massif vers le travail  domicile cre une opportunit pour les pirates informatiques, selon des experts en cyberscurit

----------


## Rolllmops

> A mon sens, il ne va faire que couler le navire. En particulier, il va se sparer de nombre de personnes en urgence, sans pouvoir scuriser leurs connaissances et leur mtier. Ce faisant, il va entrainer une vague de dmission par la suite, puisque les salaris restants vont voir leur quotidien changer du tout au tout.


Je pense trs franchement que, au moins en partie, Musk est en train d'vacuer sa rancune due au fait que l'on lui ai forcer la main pour concrtiser l'achat.

----------


## stardeath

> Partagez-vous de largument des employeurs selon lequel les employs en tltravail sont moins productifs ?





> Tltravail ou bureau : dans quelle situation tes-vous le plus productif ? Pour quelles raisons ?


simple, en ce moment, ma hirarchie s'est dit que c'tait une bonne ide d'avoir les dvs et le support dans le mme open space, le seul moment de tranquillit c'est la pause djeuner  midi ...
on pourrait me dire "met un casque" sauf que je me suis dj fait remarqu par un suprieur qui se promenait par l qu'couter de la musique me distrait des tches que j'ai  accomplir ...

donc il n'y a pas photo, je suis plus productif en tltravail ET je me soustrais aux remarques stupides ainsi que la surveillance de certains qui s'assurent juste que je suis  mon poste, peu importe ce que je fais.

----------


## koebi57

Le problme est plus profond que cela, avec toutes les strates hirarchiques inutiles dans l'entreprise, comment faire du Teams building avec des employs  la maison. A quoi vont bien pouvoir servir les petits chefs? Et vous avez pens  " L'esprit d'entreprise " bande d'individualistes forcens !

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Y'a encore des gens qui emploient le terme "team building".
C'est tellement malsain et faux ...

Tu ne pourra jamais contraindre les gens  faire semblant de s'apprcier et encore moins avec des trucs corporates  la noix qui sont du vritable lchage de fion en rgle, de manire force.

Pour souder une quipe il n'y a pas 36 solutions, tout vient du recrutement et du match en les profils de l'quipe, le reste, c'est eux qui le font naturellement si c'est bien men.

Pas tonnant qu'autant de gens se barrent des boites aujourd'hui avec ces conneries.

----------


## GATEN

> simple, en ce moment, ma hirarchie s'est dit que c'tait une bonne ide d'avoir les dvs et le support dans le mme open space, le seul moment de tranquillit c'est la pause djeuner  midi ...
> on pourrait me dire "met un casque" sauf que je me suis dj fait remarqu par un suprieur qui se promenait par l qu'couter de la musique me distrait des tches que j'ai  accomplir ...


Je compatis ! Tu as du mrite de garder ton calme dans une telle ambiance

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> ma hirarchie s'est dit que


Si les devs ne sont pas au sommet de la pyramide (pire, si ta boite est dans une format pyramidale, mais a c'est un autre sujet), j'aimerais bien connaitre le nom de ta boite.

A part une ESN je ne vois pas quel genre de boite fait ce genre de choses absurdes ou un dev se retrouve  avoir quelqu'un au dessus de lui, alors qu'il est dj au sommet de la chaine.

----------


## stardeath

> Si les devs ne sont pas au sommet de la pyramide (pire, si ta boite est dans une format pyramidale, mais a c'est un autre sujet), j'aimerais bien connaitre le nom de ta boite.
> 
> A part une ESN je ne vois pas quel genre de boite fait ce genre de choses absurdes ou un dev se retrouve  avoir quelqu'un au dessus de lui, alors qu'il est dj au sommet de la chaine.


a fait 10 ans que je travaille en bfi (banque de financement et d'investissement), et j'en ai fait plusieurs, y en a pas une pour rattraper l'autre XD
surtout au niveau du "team building", y a rien de plus faux, c'est en permanence qui tirera le plus dans les pattes des autres quipes, voire mme de ses collgues ...

le problme n'est pas tant d'avoir une hirarchie, en gnral mes chefs directs a se passe toujours bien, ils sont tout autant au charbon que toi ;
a serait plutt les cas o la hirarchie au dessus commence  croire qu'elle peut te dicter ton boulot, en mme temps je comprend bien, c'est tellement facile de mettre des lignes de code les unes  la suite des autres, c'est  se demander pourquoi ils embauchent des dvs  ::ptdr:: 




> Je compatis ! Tu as du mrite de garder ton calme dans une telle ambiance


malheureusement, j'ai choisi et je choisi encore de rester, faut pas se leurrer a a des avantages, mais il est vrai que j'ai un paquet d'anciens collgues qui ont littralement pt des cbles.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter a temporairement ferm ses bureaux et coup l'accs aux systmes internes vendredi,*
*aprs avoir dit aux employs qu'ils seraient informs par e-mail plus tard dans la journe de leur licenciement   * 

*Twitter a temporairement ferm ses bureaux et coup l'accs des travailleurs aux systmes internes vendredi aprs avoir dit aux employs qu'ils seraient informs par e-mail plus tard dans la journe de leur licenciement. Cette dcision fait suite  une semaine d'incertitude quant  l'avenir de l'entreprise sous le nouveau propritaire Elon Musk. La socit de mdias sociaux a dclar dans un e-mail au personnel qu'elle leur informerait d'ici 9h00, heure du Pacifique (16h00 GMT) des rductions de personnel.*

Plus tt cette semaine, nous vous annoncions que le nouveau propritaire de Twitter prvoyait d'informer les employs de leur licenciement ce vendredi. Musk et une quipe de conseillers ont valu une srie de scnarios de suppressions d'emplois et d'autres changements de politique sur Twitter, bas  San Francisco, ont dclar des sources, ajoutant que les conditions de la rduction des effectifs pourraient encore changer. Dans un scnario envisag, les travailleurs licencis se verront offrir une indemnit de dpart de 60 jours, ont dclar deux des personnes.

Musk est sous pression pour trouver des moyens de rduire les cots d'une entreprise pour laquelle il dit avoir pay en trop. Le milliardaire a accept de payer 54,20 dollars par action en avril au moment mme o les marchs chutaient. Il a ensuite tent pendant des mois de se retirer de la transaction, allguant que la socit l'avait induit en erreur sur la prvalence des faux comptes. Twitter a intent une action en justice pour forcer Musk  respecter son accord, et ces dernires semaines, Musk a cd, se rsignant  conclure l'accord aux conditions convenues. L'accord de privatisation a t conclu jeudi.

Les employs de Twitter se prparent  des licenciements depuis que Musk a pris le relais et a licenci l'quipe de direction, y compris le directeur gnral Parag Agrawal. Au cours du week-end, quelques employs occupant des postes de directeur et de vice-prsident ont t supprims, ont dclar des personnes proches du dossier. D'autres dirigeants ont t invits  dresser des listes d'employs de leurs quipes qui peuvent tre licencis, ont dclar les sources.

Les cadres suprieurs des quipes produits ont t invits  viser une rduction de 50% des effectifs, a dclar cette semaine une personne proche du dossier. Les ingnieurs et le personnel de niveau directeur de Tesla ont examin les listes. Des listes de licenciements ont t tablies et classes en fonction des contributions des individus au code de Twitter pendant leur sjour dans l'entreprise. L'valuation a t faite  la fois par le personnel de Tesla et les responsables de Twitter.

*Une vague de licenciements bientt annonce*

 Dans un effort pour placer Twitter sur une voie saine, nous passerons vendredi par le difficile processus de rduction de nos effectifs mondiaux , indique un courriel envoy jeudi aux employs de Twitter.

Musk, la personne la plus riche du monde, cherche  remercier environ 3 700 employs de Twitter, soit environ la moiti des effectifs, dans un contexte de rduction des cots. Elon Musk voudrait aussi imposer une nouvelle thique de travail plus exigeante, selon des plans internes.

L'quipe de modration du contenu de l'entreprise devrait tre impacte, selon les tweets du personnel de Twitter.

Musk a promis de restaurer la libert d'expression tout en empchant Twitter de sombrer dans un  enfer . Cependant, ses assurances n'ont pas empch de grands annonceurs de menacer de se retirer de la plateforme.

Volkswagen a recommand  ses marques de suspendre la publicit payante sur Twitter jusqu' nouvel ordre  la suite du rachat de Musk, a-t-il dclar vendredi. Ses commentaires faisaient cho  des remarques similaires d'autres entreprises, dont General Motors et General Mills.

*La fin du tltravail*

Twitter tait parmi les premires entreprises  faire passer ses employs en tltravail, une migration facilite par une emphase sur la dcentralisation de ses ressources humaines. Lentreprise entendait rester sur ce crneau mme lors du post-pandmique. Aussi, en mai 2020, Twitter s'est illustr en devenant l'une des premires entreprises technologiques  permettre  ses employs d'tre en tltravail de faon permanente, ce, mme aprs la leve des restrictions en lien avec la pandmie de coronavirus. La mesure ne concerne pas certains postes comme ceux lis  la maintenance des serveurs

Lannonce est tombe dans un billet de blog de lentreprise qui informe les employs qu'ils ne seront plus obligs de venir au bureau.

En mars 2022, Twitter a confirm cet engagement par la voix de celui qui tait alors son PDG :  les dcisions concernant d'o vous travaillez, de si vous vous sentez suffisamment en scurit pour les voyages d'affaires, vous reviennent .


C'tait sans compter sur le changement de main au niveau de la direction qui s'est amorc un mois plus tard. Le PDG de Tesla, rcemment PDG de Twitter, avait fait parvenir le 31 mai 2022 une circulaire  ses employs dans laquelle il dclare que le travail  distance nest plus admissible sauf pour des cas particuliers.  Le tltravail nest plus admissible  et  les employs doivent passer un minimum de 40 heures par semaine au bureau , peut-on y lire.

Interrog sur ledit contenu il en a confirm lauthenticit en affirmant que  les employs qui ne saligneront pas peuvent dj penser  aller chercher du travail ailleurs.  Elon Musk voque sa prsence permanente dans les usines de Tesla ( laquelle il attribue la survie de lentreprise) comme justificatif  son positionnement. Il tait alors anticip une translation de sa posture en matire de tltravail chez Tesla sur Twitter dans le cas o le rachat tait effectif. Et c'est dsormais le cas.

*Une orientation controverse*

Depuis qu'il s'est empar de Twitter  la fin de la semaine dernire, Musk n'a pas prsent une feuille de route prcise pour l'avenir de l'entreprise. Il semble ttonner afin de crer de nouvelles sources de revenus pour la plateforme de mdias sociaux, notamment avec sa proposition visant  rendre la certification de compte payante. Le grand public n'est apparemment pas le seul  ignorer les plans de Musk pour le rseau social. Il semble avoir laiss dans l'ignorance certaines des personnes qui ont investi dans l'acquisition de Twitter. Zhao, qui a investi un demi-milliard de dollars, a dclar qu'il n'tait pas au courant de la volte-face de Musk.

S'exprimant sur la scne de la confrence "Web Summit"  Lisbonne, au Portugal, Zhao a dclar avoir t "un peu surpris" lorsqu'il a appris que Musk avait finalement accept d'acqurir la socit.  Il est trs difficile de prdire ce que Musk fera ensuite. L'accord tait en cours, l'accord tait annul, l'accord tait en cours. C'est bon, nous nous engageons sur notre soutien. Lorsque nous investissons dans une opration, nous sommes trs  l'aise si l'opration se droule, nous sommes trs  l'aise si l'opration ne se droule pas , a dclar Zhao, connu sous le nom de "CZ" en ligne, lors de la soire d'ouverture du Web Summit mardi.





Binance, la plus grande bourse de cryptomonnaies au monde, est dsormais l'un des bailleurs de fonds de Twitter. Elle a apport 500 millions de dollars pour aider Musk  acheter Twitter. Toutefois, Zhao n'est pas trop optimiste en ce qui concerne les rcentes dcisions de Musk sur les nouvelles fonctionnalits  ajouter  la plateforme. Il pense qu'environ 90 % de ces nouvelles ides choueront.  En fait, je dirais que la majorit d'entre elles ne seront pas retenues. C'est ainsi que l'on dtermine les 10 % de fonctionnalits restantes qui seront retenues. En dfinissant un grand nombre de nouvelles fonctionnalits , a dclar Zhao.

Musk a propos plusieurs nouvelles ides pour la plateforme, du retour de Vine  la facturation aux utilisateurs de 20 dollars par mois pour la vrification de la coche bleue de Twitter, ainsi que d'autres fonctionnalits payantes. Plus rcemment, il a t rapport que l'entreprise de mdias sociaux avait commenc  travailler sur une fonctionnalit qui permettrait aux crateurs de faire payer les utilisateurs pour regarder leurs vidos. Les changements proposs ont suscit des critiques de la part de certains utilisateurs. Lundi, plusieurs clbrits ont dclar qu'elles prvoyaient de quitter Twitter en raison du rachat par Musk et de ces propositions.

Malgr les rcents bouleversements, Zhao a dclar qu'il n'tait pas drang par les problmes  court terme de Twitter. Le PDG de Binance a dclar une fois de plus que Musk a t un "gars difficile  prvoir" au cours des derniers mois.  J'ai entendu parler de la coche bleue pendant un certain temps, mais j'ai appris l'existence de l'option payante en mme temps que vous , a dclar Zhao, qualifiant la fonction de "grande ide". En fin de compte, Zhao a dclar qu'il soutient la vision de Musk pour Twitter quand il s'agit de promouvoir la libert d'expression et de modliser la plateforme comme une sorte de "place publique mondiale".

 La raison numro un pour laquelle il a achet le rseau social tait d'en faire une plateforme axe sur la libert d'expression , a dclar Zhao. La plupart de ses co-investisseurs dans l'opration de 44 milliards de dollars sont des fonds tels que Sequoia Capital, Fidelity Management, Andreessen Horowitz et Brookfield. D'un autre ct, Binance a galement investi dans le rachat de Twitter dans l'espoir de voir Twitter intgrer les nouveaux concepts tels que le Web3 et les NFT. Binance a dclar la semaine dernire qu'elle crait une quipe pour travailler sur la faon dont la blockchain et les cryptomonnaies pourraient tre utiles  Twitter.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de la situation ?
 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous la fermeture temporaire des locaux de Twitter ainsi que de l'accs aux systmes internes ?

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

@stardeath

Merci de ne pas avoir pris au premier degr ce que je t'ai dis et d'avoir quand mme su comprendre ce que j'ai cris.
Ca devient rare sur le forum ^^

----------


## stardeath

> ...


premier ou second degr, tu soulves un point que je trouve intressant sur la position des dvs aujourd'hui, et j'ai eu l'occasion d'en discuter avec des business analystes et des traders :
imaginons que demain tous les b.a. ou tous les traders tombent malades, la boite continuera  tourner, mais si c'est les dvs, je ne donne pas cher du nombre de jour avant que la boite ne mette la cl sous la porte ;
et durant ma carrire, j'ai plus vu de dvs devenir b.a. ou trader que l'inverse.

dans mon premier taf en bfi, mon n+3 ou 4 rlait  qui voulait l'entendre que l'informatique, a ne servait  rien en finance, j'tais mal lun ce jour l, je lui ai retourn que vu qu'il n'tait pas au tlphone  ngocier le prix de tonnes de tulipes, c'est grce  moi qu'il a un job, de 1) il n'a pas apprci, de 2) il a t foutu dehors peu de temps aprs, a montre la couleur des choses XD

----------


## PomFritz

> Elon Musk voque sa prsence permanente dans les usines de Tesla ( laquelle il attribue la survie de lentreprise) comme justificatif  son positionnement.


Merci pour lui, il doit avoir une arme de petites gens qui s'occupent de ses affaires prives courantes pendant ce temps. Quel modle de succs! Je fais n'importe quoi, c'est les autres qui trinquent.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> premier ou second degr, tu soulves un point que je trouve intressant sur la position des dvs aujourd'hui, et j'ai eu l'occasion d'en discuter avec des business analystes et des traders :
> imaginons que demain tous les b.a. ou tous les traders tombent malades, la boite continuera  tourner, mais si c'est les dvs, je ne donne pas cher du nombre de jour avant que la boite ne mette la cl sous la porte ;
> et durant ma carrire, j'ai plus vu de dvs devenir b.a. ou trader que l'inverse.
> 
> dans mon premier taf en bfi, mon n+3 ou 4 rlait  qui voulait l'entendre que l'informatique, a ne servait  rien en finance, j'tais mal lun ce jour l, je lui ai retourn que vu qu'il n'tait pas au tlphone  ngocier le prix de tonnes de tulipes, c'est grce  moi qu'il a un job, de 1) il n'a pas apprci, de 2) il a t foutu dehors peu de temps aprs, a montre la couleur des choses XD


Je te rejoins, et je vais mme etre plus extrme, le monde entier tourne grce aux devs et donc on va avoir besoin non pas de plus en plus devs, car il y a ce qu'il faut sur le march et il est mme plus que satur.
Il va y avoir besoin de bon dev et l, c'est pas la mme chose, notamment, car c'est pas le mme tarif.

J'ai eu affaire  moulte reprises aux trolls qui se prtendent dev aprs tre sorti des formations Openclassroom, O'clock et autres farces et attrapes et franchement, a me fait peur.

J'ai sa sensation que le problme actuel est la cohabitation douloureuse entre un "vieux" monde, qui veut absolument transformer le mtier de dveloppeur en l'quivalent d'un CAP coiffure afin de pouvoir payer toujours le moins cher possible les devs et donc, fait tout ce qu'il peut pour faire merger ces formations bidons, et la ralit du march ou les devs doivent de plus en plus sortir d'tudes suprieures relles

----------


## Rolllmops

> Quelle lecture faites-vous de la situation ?


60 jours d'indemnit et ne plus avoir  travailler pour Musk, le rve. Je plains vraiment les 50% de malchanceux qui ne seront pas renvoys.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> 60 jours d'indemnit et ne plus avoir  travailler pour Musk, le rve. Je plains vraiment les 50% de malchanceux qui ne seront pas renvoys.


Je trouvais bizarre d'avoir des dislicks sans raison sur mes posts, je comprends mieux pourquoi, Trollmops a encore frapp.

----------


## Madmac

> Change de mdia, ds le dbut Pfizer, et les autres labos,


Non ce n'est pas le cas: Pfizer a mme tent de cacher le rsultat de leurs recherches internes pendant 75 ans.




> Judge scraps 75-year FDA timeline to release Pfizer vaccine safety data, giving agency eight months


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/p...y-eight-months





> Ben Shapiro, who has been an outspoken advocate for the Covid-19 mRNA vaccines, said during his show on Tuesday that he, like many others around the world, had been lied to regarding the efficacy of the vaccines, specifically with regard to their ability to prevent transmission of the novel coronavirus.


https://adversereactionreport.com/op...for-covid-vax/




Si vous ne voulez pas couter l'ensemble de ses conneries, sauter directement  8 minutes pour avoir la preuve.


Et si ce n'est pas assez clair pour vous, coutez celui-ci.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi*
*les plaignants rclament le paiement des salaires dus*

*Les licenciements tant redouts ont finalement lieu vendredi chez Twitter, qui appartient au milliardaire Elon Musk depuis un peu plus d'une semaine. Toutefois, ils ont suscit une action en justice de la part des employs et un appel au boycott de la part des annonceurs. Dpose au nom de cinq plaignants nomms, et de toutes les autres personnes se trouvant dans la ligne de mire de Musk, la plainte accuse Twitter d'avoir licenci des employs sans le pravis de 60 jours prvu par la loi WARN (Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification) Act pour les licenciements collectifs. D'autres entreprises de Musk font galement face  des plaintes similaires.*

La plainte a t dpose jeudi, alors que l'on apprenait que la socit de mdias sociaux allait procder  des licenciements massifs vendredi en dbut de journe afin de rduire ses cots en supprimant 3 700 emplois. Selon un tweet de Yoel Roth, responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de Twitter, la division charge de surveiller les tweets pour y dceler la violence, la haine et d'autres contenus interdits, cela reprsente environ 50 % du personnel. La plainte allgue que Twitter a commenc ses licenciements le 1er novembre, lorsqu'elle a licenci le principal plaignant dans le procs, Emmanuel Cornet, sans lui fournir le pravis crit appropri.

Ce qui est en violation des lois amricaines et californiennes. La loi WARN note que la vente d'une entreprise entranant des licenciements collectifs ou des fermetures d'usines est incluse - en d'autres termes, la loi WARN s'applique aux licenciements de Twitter, quelle que soit la faon dont on tranche la situation. D'autres plaignants - Justine De Caires, Jessica Pan et Grae Kindel - ont dclar avoir t licencis le jeudi 3 novembre par verrouillage de leur compte. L'action en justice ajoute en outre que le dpartement du dveloppement de l'emploi de Californie n'a pas reu d'avis concernant les licenciements massifs qui ont commenc vendredi.



Bien qu'ils aient dj perdu leur emploi, la plainte allgue que les cinq plaignants "sont trs inquiets que Twitter poursuive ces licenciements sans fournir le pravis requis". Les plaignants demandent que Twitter et son propritaire soient contraints de se conformer aux lois WARN fdrale et californienne, qui prvoient toutes deux une priode de notification obligatoire de 60 jours avant les licenciements collectifs. Les plaignants demandent galement des dommages et intrts compensatoires, y compris les dpenses et les salaires dus. Selon les analystes, ces dispositions ne constituent pas une grosse demande de la part de la loi WARN.

Elles seraient conformes aux sanctions prvues par le ministre amricain du Travail en cas de violation de la loi. Cette dernire stipule que toute entreprise reconnue coupable de violation de la loi WARN "est responsable envers chaque employ ls d'un montant comprenant les arrirs de salaire et les avantages sociaux pour la priode de violation, jusqu' 60 jours". C'est beaucoup d'argent qui est d  beaucoup d'employs si Musk ne parvient pas  s'en sortir - il suffit de l'ajouter  la montagne de dettes que lui et ses financiers ont contractes avec l'achat, ce qui est certainement excellent pour l'avenir de la place publique prive d'Internet.

Dans le mme temps, la plainte rappelle au tribunal que Musk a dj licenci des employs sans pravis, faisant rfrence aux licenciements de Tesla. Tesla, dont Musk le principal actionnaire, a t poursuivi par d'anciens employs aprs un licenciement collectif en juin 2022. Dans cette affaire, Musk a ordonn aux dirigeants de Tesla de mettre en pause toutes les embauches et de se prparer  des suppressions de postes. Les employs n'ont jamais t prvenus et des centaines d'entre eux auraient t licencis quelques semaines plus tard. Les avocats reprsentant deux travailleurs de Tesla ont intent un procs contre Tesla pour non-respect de la loi WARN.

En 2014, des employs de SpaceX ont intent une action en justice  la suite d'un licenciement collectif dans l'usine de l'entreprise  Hawthorne, en Californie. SpaceX a rgl son litige WARN en 2016 avec un versement de 4 millions de dollars rparti entre 4 100 employs. La nouvelle action contre Twitter indique que selon les termes de l'accord de rachat, Musk avait accept de maintenir inchangs la rmunration et les avantages des employs. Cela signifie que les employs licencis devraient recevoir 60 jours de salaire et la valeur en espces des actions qu'ils devaient recevoir dans les trois mois suivants leur dernire date de travail dans l'entreprise.

 Elon Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde, a clairement indiqu qu'il pensait que se conformer aux lois fdrales sur le travail tait "insignifiant". Nous avons dpos cette plainte fdrale pour nous assurer que Twitter doit tre tenu responsable de nos lois et pour empcher les employs de Twitter de renoncer  leurs droits sans le savoir. Les employs doivent tre trs prudents avant de signer ce qu'on leur propose. Nous sommes prts  dposer des plaintes au nom des employs de Twitter qui sont licencis sans pravis ni indemnit de licenciement , a dclar Shannon Liss-Riordan, l'un des avocats qui ont dpos la plainte.

 Par ailleurs, nous enqutons pour savoir si Twitter a tent de se soustraire  ses obligations de paiement des stock-options qu'il doit aux employs en les licenciant maintenant , a-t-elle ajout. Selon les critiques, le processus de licenciement de l'entreprise a t chaotique et men  froid. Au lieu d'tre informs personnellement, les employs de Twitter ont t informs qu'ils recevraient un e-mail avec une mise  jour de leur statut d'emploi le vendredi  9h. S'ils avaient toujours un emploi, l'e-mail arriverait dans leur bote de rception professionnelle. Sinon ils recevraient un courriel personnel, l'accs aux systmes internes ayant t coup.

Un certain nombre d'employs de Twitter dans le monde ont dj post des tweets indiquant qu'ils ont t licencis et partagent leurs sympathies avec leurs collgues "tweeps". Twitter a galement ferm temporairement ses bureaux pendant la dure des licenciements en dsactivant l'accs aux badges. La transition s'est faite dans la confusion pour le personnel de Twitter. Il a t rapport que le nouveau propritaire de Twitter n'avait pas officiellement communiqu avec les employs aprs la clture de la transaction le 27 octobre, ce qui a conduit le personnel  apprendre les vnements en suivant les tweets de Musk, par le biais de chats privs, etc.

Immdiatement aprs le rachat, Musk a licenci le PDG Parag Agrawal, le directeur financier Ned Segal, le directeur juridique Sean Edgett et le responsable de la politique juridique, de la confiance et de la scurit Vijaya Gadde. La directrice des consommateurs Sarah Personette et la directrice des ressources humaines et de la diversit Dalana Brand ont remis leur dmission le jour suivant. De mme, Nick Caldwell, directeur gnral des technologies de base, Leslie Berland, directrice du marketing, Jay Sullivan, responsable des produits de Twitter, et Jean-Philippe Maheu, vice-prsident des ventes mondiales, ont galement quitt l'entreprise.

L'entreprise a annul sa prochaine confrence pour les dveloppeurs, Chirp, et il semble que le responsable de la plateforme des dveloppeurs de Twitter, Amir Shevat, soit galement parti, car il a tweet qu'il tait "mieux dehors que dedans" et a remerci la communaut des dveloppeurs pour l'incroyable voyage qu'elle a vcu. En plus de rduire le nombre d'employs, Musk a galement remani le produit de Twitter  un rythme rapide. En dbut de semaine, il a annonc son intention de promulguer une nouvelle version de l'abonnement payant Twitter Blue, qui cotera 8 dollars par mois.

Il offrira aux utilisateurs la coche de vrification, moins de publicits et la possibilit de publier des vidos plus longues. La socit prvoirait galement de fermer son produit d'criture longue Notes et son produit de newsletter Revue, qui a t acquis en 2021. Des tweets indiquent que le personnel qui travaillait sur Twitter Communities a galement t licenci, ce qui suggre que ce produit pourrait galement tre ferm.

Source : Document de la plainte (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le personnel de Twitter a reu l'ordre de travailler 84 heures par semaine et les managers ont dormi au bureau le week-end, alors qu'ils s'efforaient de respecter les dlais serrs d'Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Twitter a temporairement ferm ses bureaux et coup l'accs aux systmes internes vendredi, aprs avoir dit aux employs qu'ils seraient informs par e-mail dans la journe de leur licenciement

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk va supprimer la moiti des emplois chez Twitter et mettre fin au tltravail pour les autres, car il est pour un retour au bureau sous peine de licenciement

 ::fleche::  D'autres cadres de Twitter quittent l'entreprise, dont la responsable de la clientle et chef de la publicit, la directrice des ressources humaines, affaiblissant ainsi l'quipe dirigeante

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'quipe d'IA thique de Twitter fait partie du personnel qui a t licenci*
*Elle tait charge d'analyser les algorithmes de Twitter pour rduire les cas de partialit, prjudice et abus* 

Twitter a commenc ses licenciements massifs trs attendus en s'attaquant  ses principaux dtracteurs internes. L'quipe Ethical AI de Twitter, selon d'anciens employs, n'est plus.

Plusieurs membres de l'quipe d'apprentissage automatique, d'thique, de transparence et de responsabilit (META pour _Machine Learning, Ethics, Transparency and Accountability_) de Twitter, y compris son ancien chef, ont publi sur Twitter qu'ils n'taient plus dans l'entreprise. Au moins un des anciens travailleurs a suggr que toute l'quipe tait dissoute. Les licenciements apparents qui affectent le groupe de surveillance interne le plus puissant de l'entreprise surviennent alors que des milliers d'autres se prparent  des rductions susceptibles d'affecter environ la moiti du personnel de l'entreprise selon des rapports prcdents.

Via des tweets, plusieurs membres de l'quipe META ont indiqu qu'ils sont touchs par les licenciements. Le chef de META, Rumman Chowdhury, a publi une capture d'cran montrant qu'elle tait apparemment jecte de son compte de messagerie Twitter avec pour lgende t :  Cela a-t-il dj commenc ? Bonne veille de licenciement !  Rumman Chowdhury, qui a dirig un certain nombre d'initiatives de transparence au sein de l'entreprise, notamment le lancement d'un premier dfi de prime de biais algorithmique en son genre, a poursuivi en disant :  Ce n'est dfinitivement que le dbut de la descente de ce site .


D'autres anciens membres de l'quipe META ont dclar qu'ils avaient galement t licencis, l'ancienne _Senior Engineering Manager_, Joan Deitchman, dclarant que  l'quipe n'est plus . D'ailleurs, le nom de l'quipe META n'tait pas non plus rpertori sur la page carrire de Twitter au moment de la rdaction.


Sur Twitter, elle a partag le dernier message qu'elle avait publi sur le Slack interne de Twitter :

  quiconque se retrouve sur ce canal Slack aprs aujourd'hui, sachez que c'tait une quipe spciale. Une qui se serrait les coudes, pleine d'intgrit, prte  se lever pour faire la bonne chose. Il n'y aura probablement plus une quipe comme META. Pour ceux qui ont particip au voyage, gardez la tte haute ! Allez de l'avant et continuez ce travail critique .


 L'quipe qui recherchait et poussait pour la transparence algorithmique et le choix algorithmique , a crit Deitchman,  L'quipe qui tudiait l'amplification algorithmique. L'quipe qui inventait et construisait des outils et des mthodologies d'IA thiques. Cette quipe n'est plus .


*Loin d'tre la seule quipe concerne*

META a t cr l'anne dernire avec la tche explicite d'auditer les algorithmes de Twitter pour enquter sur les prjudices et les biais potentiels involontaires. Les recherches de l'quipe ont conduit  de rels changements sur Twitter. Dans un cas, l'entreprise a cess d'utiliser un algorithme de recadrage automatis aprs que les chercheurs de META ont trouv des preuves qu'elle exprimait des prjugs raciaux. META, qui s'est form dans les mois qui ont suivi le licenciement controvers par Google du co-leader de son quipe d'IA thique, tait unique car il recherchait activement des ingnieurs et des chercheurs de haut niveau et respects qui critiquaient ouvertement les effets de la Big Tech sur la socit.

Le groupe a t largement salu par les chercheurs en intelligence artificielle et les critiques technologiques comme un symbole significatif de transparence et de responsabilit au sein d'une grande entreprise technologique qui, au mieux, pouvait identifier les problmes nuisibles et aider  rtablir la confiance dgradante des utilisateurs. Twitter, sous la direction de Musk, semble considrer ces efforts comme des redondances.

META n'tait pas la seule quipe qui tudiait les dommages  tre limine. Vendredi, l'ancienne avocate des droits de l'homme de Twitter, Shannon Raj Singh, a rvl que l'entreprise avait licenci et dissous toute son quipe des droits de l'homme. Cette quipe a jou un rle crucial dans les enqutes sur les abus lis  Twitter dans le monde, en particulier ceux qui affectent les journalistes, les militants et les dissidents politiques.





> Hier tait mon dernier jour sur Twitter : toute l'quipe des droits de l'homme a t retire de l'entreprise.
> 
> Je suis extrmement fier du travail que nous avons accompli pour mettre en uvre les Principes directeurs des Nations Unies relatifs aux entreprises et aux droits de l'homme, pour protger les personnes  risque dans les conflits et crises mondiaux, notamment en thiopie, en Afghanistan et en Ukraine, et pour dfendre les besoins des personnes particulirement  risque d'abus des droits humains en raison de leur prsence sur les rseaux sociaux, tels que les journalistes et les dfenseurs des droits de l'homme.
> 
> Je serai ternellement reconnaissante d'avoir eu le privilge de travailler avec @cynthiamw @heysarah et @EstherOhrt dans l'quipe des droits de l'homme, ainsi qu'avec tant d'autres personnes brillantes et axes sur la mission dans toute l'entreprise.
> 
> Si vous entendez parler d'opportunits pour lesquelles je pourrais convenir, je vous serais reconnaissant de me les transmettre. Et n'oubliez pas non plus les autres anciens Tweeps : ce sont des personnes rsilientes, rflchies et fondes sur des principes qui ont beaucoup  offrir. J'irais  la bataille pour n'importe lequel d'entre eux et j'ai hte de voir ce qu'ils feront ensuite.


Bien que l'image complte de la purge de l're Musk de Twitter reste floue, elle s'tend clairement bien au-del de l'quipe META.

*Limiter les dpenses*

Les quelque 7 500 employs de Twitter ont reu un e-mail les alertant de licenciements imminents jeudi soir, selon des informations parues dans le New York Times. Les travailleurs ont reu l'ordre de rester  la maison du bureau vendredi pendant que les licenciements se poursuivaient.

 Dans un effort pour placer Twitter sur une voie saine, nous passerons par le difficile processus de rduction de notre main-d'uvre mondiale , pouvait-on lire dans l'e-mail.  Nous reconnaissons que cela aura un impact sur un certain nombre de personnes qui ont apport de prcieuses contributions  Twitter, mais cette action est malheureusement ncessaire pour assurer le succs de l'entreprise  l'avenir .

Musk, qui a finalis son acquisition de la socit la semaine dernire, avait auparavant envisag de licencier jusqu' 75% du personnel de la socit selon le Washington Post, avant de finalement dcid de rduire ce pourcentage. Dsormais, des e-mails internes suggreraient qu'environ la moiti des employs de l'entreprise pourraient perdre leur emploi.

La plupart de ces licenciements sont faits au nom de la rduction radicale des cots. En plus des licenciements de personnel, Musk aurait demand au personnel de trouver jusqu' 1 milliard de dollars par an d'conomies sur les cots d'infrastructure, rapporte Reuters. Musk souhaite raliser entre 1,5 et 3 millions de dollars d'conomies par jour sur les serveurs et les services cloud, ce qui, selon le rapport, risque de mettre  rude preuve Twitter lors d'vnements  fort trafic.

*Des licenciements massifs sans pravis*

Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi. La plainte a t dpose jeudi, alors que l'on apprenait que la socit de mdias sociaux allait procder  des licenciements massifs vendredi en dbut de journe afin de rduire ses cots en supprimant 3 700 emplois. Selon un tweet de Yoel Roth, responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de Twitter, la division charge de surveiller les tweets pour y dceler la violence, la haine et d'autres contenus interdits, cela reprsente environ 50 % du personnel. La plainte allgue que Twitter a commenc ses licenciements le 1er novembre, lorsqu'elle a licenci le principal plaignant dans le procs, Emmanuel Cornet, sans lui fournir le pravis crit appropri.

Ce qui est en violation des lois amricaines et californiennes. La loi WARN note que la vente d'une entreprise entranant des licenciements collectifs ou des fermetures d'usines est incluse - en d'autres termes, la loi WARN s'applique aux licenciements de Twitter, quelle que soit la faon dont on tranche la situation. D'autres plaignants - Justine De Caires, Jessica Pan et Grae Kindel - ont dclar avoir t licencis le jeudi 3 novembre par verrouillage de leur compte. L'action en justice ajoute en outre que le dpartement du dveloppement de l'emploi de Californie n'a pas reu d'avis concernant les licenciements massifs qui ont commenc vendredi.

Bien qu'ils aient dj perdu leur emploi, la plainte allgue que les cinq plaignants "sont trs inquiets que Twitter poursuive ces licenciements sans fournir le pravis requis". Les plaignants demandent que Twitter et son propritaire soient contraints de se conformer aux lois WARN fdrale et californienne, qui prvoient toutes deux une priode de notification obligatoire de 60 jours avant les licenciements collectifs. Les plaignants demandent galement des dommages et intrts compensatoires, y compris les dpenses et les salaires dus. Selon les analystes, ces dispositions ne constituent pas une grosse demande de la part de la loi WARN.

Elles seraient conformes aux sanctions prvues par le ministre amricain du Travail en cas de violation de la loi. Cette dernire stipule que toute entreprise reconnue coupable de violation de la loi WARN "est responsable envers chaque employ ls d'un montant comprenant les arrirs de salaire et les avantages sociaux pour la priode de violation, jusqu' 60 jours". C'est beaucoup d'argent qui est d  beaucoup d'employs si Musk ne parvient pas  s'en sortir - il suffit de l'ajouter  la montagne de dettes que lui et ses financiers ont contractes avec l'achat, ce qui est certainement excellent pour l'avenir de la place publique prive d'Internet.

Dans le mme temps, la plainte rappelle au tribunal que Musk a dj licenci des employs sans pravis, faisant rfrence aux licenciements de Tesla. Tesla, dont Musk le principal actionnaire, a t poursuivi par d'anciens employs aprs un licenciement collectif en juin 2022. Dans cette affaire, Musk a ordonn aux dirigeants de Tesla de mettre en pause toutes les embauches et de se prparer  des suppressions de postes. Les employs n'ont jamais t prvenus et des centaines d'entre eux auraient t licencis quelques semaines plus tard. Les avocats reprsentant deux travailleurs de Tesla ont intent un procs contre Tesla pour non-respect de la loi WARN.

En 2014, des employs de SpaceX ont intent une action en justice  la suite d'un licenciement collectif dans l'usine de l'entreprise  Hawthorne, en Californie. SpaceX a rgl son litige WARN en 2016 avec un versement de 4 millions de dollars rparti entre 4 100 employs. La nouvelle action contre Twitter indique que selon les termes de l'accord de rachat, Musk avait accept de maintenir inchangs la rmunration et les avantages des employs. Cela signifie que les employs licencis devraient recevoir 60 jours de salaire et la valeur en espces des actions qu'ils devaient recevoir dans les trois mois suivants leur dernire date de travail dans l'entreprise.

 Elon Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde, a clairement indiqu qu'il pensait que se conformer aux lois fdrales sur le travail tait "insignifiant". Nous avons dpos cette plainte fdrale pour nous assurer que Twitter doit tre tenu responsable de nos lois et pour empcher les employs de Twitter de renoncer  leurs droits sans le savoir. Les employs doivent tre trs prudents avant de signer ce qu'on leur propose. Nous sommes prts  dposer des plaintes au nom des employs de Twitter qui sont licencis sans pravis ni indemnit de licenciement , a dclar Shannon Liss-Riordan, l'un des avocats qui ont dpos la plainte.

 Par ailleurs, nous enqutons pour savoir si Twitter a tent de se soustraire  ses obligations de paiement des stock-options qu'il doit aux employs en les licenciant maintenant , a-t-elle ajout. Selon les critiques, le processus de licenciement de l'entreprise a t chaotique et men  froid. Au lieu d'tre informs personnellement, les employs de Twitter ont t informs qu'ils recevraient un e-mail avec une mise  jour de leur statut d'emploi le vendredi  9h. S'ils avaient toujours un emploi, l'e-mail arriverait dans leur bote de rception professionnelle. Sinon ils recevraient un courriel personnel, l'accs aux systmes internes ayant t coup.

Sources : tweets de l'quipe (1, 2, 3), carrire chez Twitter (recherche META)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de la situation ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des cibles de ces licenciements comme toute l'quipe d'IA thique de Twitter ?

----------


## Rolllmops

Ce genre de situation ne devrait pas pouvoir arriver dans un pays civilis.

----------


## 23JFK

Compte tenu de ce qui se diffusait allgrement sur tuitteur et du profil un peu trop politiquement orient des comptes systmatiquement bannis : Bien sr que si.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Compte tenu de ce qui se diffusait allgrement sur tuitteur et du profil un peu trop politiquement orient des comptes systmatiquement bannis : Bien sr que si.


"Bouhhhh tous ces mchants gauchistes qui nous banissent parce qu'on tient des propos haineux et des appels  la violence, c'est scandale !"  ::roll::

----------


## Aiekick

> Ce genre de situation ne devrait pas pouvoir arriver dans un pays civilis.


pour que ta phrase ait du sens il faudrait que tu dise ce qu'est pour toi un "pays civilis" ?

----------


## Rolllmops

Toutes les vritables dmocraties qui respectent  peu prs leurs citoyens. Donc pas la Core du Nord, la Russie ou la Chine par exemple.

----------


## stardeath

> "Bouhhhh tous ces mchants gauchistes qui nous banissent parce qu'on tient des propos haineux et des appels  la violence, c'est scandale !"


de la part du camp qui lui est vritablement raciste, qui souhaite la mort de ses opposants politiques, rtabli les sgrgations raciales, je trouve a cocasse ...
ha mais non, j'oubliais, c'est le camp du bien, donc ils ont le droit  ::ptdr::

----------


## GATEN

Il faut garder  l'esprit que tous ces gens gagnent entre 200k et 500k par an. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile d'avoir des pravis o des protections  ce niveau de rmunration

----------


## Rolllmops

> Il faut garder  l'esprit que tous ces gens gagnent entre 200k et 500k par an. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile d'avoir des pravis o des protections  ce niveau de rmunration


C'est plus une question de principe et de justice sociale que de cas individuels. Je doute de plus que les 7500 employs de Twitter soient  ce niveau de rmunration.

Et s'ils n'ont pas besoin de protection  ce niveau de rmunration, que dire alors de Musk ? On ne peut pas dire que rentabiliser l'investissement le plus vite possible soit une question de survie immdiate pour lui.

----------


## Nym4x

> Il faut garder  l'esprit que tous ces gens gagnent entre 200k et 500k par an. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile d'avoir des pravis o des protections  ce niveau de rmunration


Il faut garder  l'esprit que tous ces gens gagnent entre 200k et 500k par an parce quils le mritent et ont contribu au succs de twitter. Je pense qu'il est utile d'avoir des pravis o des protections sans tenir compte du niveau de rmunration pour des raisons dgalit devant la loi.

fixed et de rien  ::):

----------


## Madmac

> Si tu me demandes si telle ou telle substance est dangereuse, qu'est-ce que je peux dire ? Mme si tu me donnes des tudes scientifiques sur le sujet, je n'ai pas les aptitudes suffisantes pour en tirer les conclusions correctes, surtout si plusieurs tudes aboutissent  des rsultats diffrents. Je suis bien oblig de me reporter sur un consensus qui aura t tabli par la communaut scientifique qui aura pluch ces tudes pour trier celles  la mthodologie correcte.


Si le produit est certifi. Cela veut dire que toute les mthodes connues pour s'assurer qu'il ne reprsente pas un risque. Donc on peut tablir qu'un produit certifi est  faible risque. Et si ce processus de certification limine en moyenne 80% des produits tests. On peut logiquement conclure qu'un produit exprimental est  haut risque. Donc en thorie, un consommateur n'a qu' s'assurer que le produit est certifi.

----------


## Madmac

> Il faut garder  l'esprit que tous ces gens gagnent entre 200k et 500k par an. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile d'avoir des pravis o des protections  ce niveau de rmunration


En plus, que cela fait des mois que Musk a annonc qu'il allait orient sa plate-forme comme une entreprise de service de communication. Une compagnie qui offre un service tlphonique n'a pas de comit de censure ou de comit des droits de lhomme.

----------


## Madmac

> Il faut garder  l'esprit que tous ces gens gagnent entre 200k et 500k par an parce quils le mritent et ont contribu au succs de twitter.


Bien jusqu' maintenant c'est plutt les gens qui ont contribu  la faillite de l'entreprise qui ont t mit  la porte.

----------


## Madmac

> C'est plus une question de principe et de justice sociale que de cas individuels. Je doute de plus que les 7500 employs de Twitter soient  ce niveau de rmunration.


Ils vont tre payer  rien faire jusqu'en Fvrier.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> D'autres cadres de Twitter quittent l'entreprise, dont la responsable de la clientle et chef de la publicit, la directrice des ressources humaines, affaiblissant ainsi l'quipe dirigeante
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Eh bien on voit que Elon Musk commence  faire du mnage . Twitter comme Facebook orient "dmocrate" . Des licenciements plutt  voir comme une chasse aux sorcires , car les hauts dirigeants Twitter n'ont pas les mmes idaux politiques que Musk ???




> Musk : les personnes bannies de Twitter ne seront pas rtablies sans une "procdure claire" et pas avant les lections de mi-mandat, lexcution de la procdure prendra plusieurs semaines
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


La encore Musk souhaite mettre en place de nouvelles rgles. Enlever "un mesulage" pour des personnes trops  droite et laisser bloqu des personnes trop  gauche. On voit encore une fois toute la splendeur des rseaux sociaux avec un ct "politique" dans les hautes sphres dirigeantes.




> Elon Musk pourrait licencier jusqu' 3700 personnes chez Twitter vendredi en fonction de leurs contributions  la base de code, dtermines par les responsables de Tesla et Twitter
> 
> Pensez-vous que la contribution  la base code est une bonne mtrique pour juger des performances des dveloppeurs ?


C'est totalement absurde comme systme de mtrologie et de contrle. Un pisseur de code qui produit 10 000 lignes de pitre qualit va donc rester , et celui qui en fait 1000 de bonne est liecneci ??? C'est absurde comme systme de jugement .




> Que pensez-vous de la fin du tltravail permanent ?


On est plus en priode de covid ou de confinement / lock down . Donc que les employs reviennent  40/50/60% au bureau ne parait pas abrrant je trouve. 




> Pour ou contre ?


Pour . A un moment il est necessaire de mettre du lien social entre employ. C'est trs important.




> Dans quelle mesure ?


L'entreprise est aussi un endroit de "lien social" et de "rencontre" . A but professionnel certe.




> Historiquement, le seul gafam qui  toujours bien respect ces employs c'est Microsoft, jamais de licenciements ou de propos dplac des PDG envers leurs salaris, jamais de scandale sur les conditions de travail non plus.
> Donc si je devais aller chez un gafam, je sais chez qui aller, mme si la proposition de salaire serait plus basse que Twitter.


Ah bon vraiment ? Tu sais que Microsoft est un Gafam anglophone ? Et qu'une partie de son activit de call center / helpdesk a distance est dlocalis en Inde / Indonesie et autres pays  bas coup 




> Si demain il y'avait une grve gnrale, avec la coupure/sabotage des serveurs, code source etc, avec comme revendication le dpart de Musk, on verrait ce qu'il ferait le coco.
> Certains sont scandalis que les ouvriers de total gagnent 3000/mois (je n'ai pas vrifier), moi je leurs dit, bien jou les gars, ce sont ceux qui se plaignent qui sont stupide d'accepter un boulot mal pay. Ils ont fait grve, ils tenaient le gouvernement par les couilles et ont un bon salaire et de bonnes condition de travail.


Le problme vois tu , c'est que ces personnes qui se plaignent. Rprsentent des TAM / techniciens suprieurs / agents de maitrises , parfois des cadres ... Dont le salaire est bien au dessus de ce que peut gagner le quidam moyen. Cela  fait chier majoritairement des franais gagnant moins de 1500  ... Donc le "c'est bien ils ont fait grve",  leur place je me ferai petit. Se plaindre de ne gagner "que" 2500/3000  par mois . Je trouve que c'est quelque peu dplac. 

Les employs de total ont le droit de se plaindre. Par contre ce ne sont pas les plus  plaindre ... boueur, caissier, cariste, manutentionnaire et j'en passe ... eux gagnent moins et ne font pas autant de buzz pourtant vu leur rem ... ils pourraient largement !




> Tu pourras mettre toute les sources du monde, si elles ne sont pas elle mmes reprisent par les grands mdias, sous entendu fiable, personne n'ira les lire.
> C'est ainsi que l'on fabrique le consensus : un oligopole qui dtient la vrit. Le reste ce n'est qu'une bataille de pouvoir. Dommage qu'aujourd'hui ce soit la science qui en fasse les frais car cela signera le retour des religions.





> Ca fonctionne sur des sujets non politiss et non commercials. Lorsque a devient le cas la science n'a plus grand chose  voir avec la science.





> Pas du tout. Les tudes sont relues et reproduites par d'autres scientifiques. Quand un nombre suffisant d'quipes indpendantes sont arrives  un mme rsultat avec une mme mthodologie, c'est l qu'on considre qu'il y a un consensus. Les mdias n'ont rien  voir l-dedans.


Il y a un problme de fond. C'est que des scientifiques se sont positionns politiquement et publiquement ... Qui dit scientifiques lis  la nature, mto, monde animal ... dit aussi plutt orient  gauche. 

Je vais faire un raisonnement par l'absurde . Un informaticien de droite n'est pas meilleurs ni plus comptent qu'un informaticien de gauche ... Bah un scientifique politiquement de droite, n'est pas moins comptent et n'a pas "moins raison" qu'un scientifique de gauche. Juste que dans des sujets techniques les convictions politiques /idologies n'ont pas leurs places.




> Ca dpend, la science a des tas de rponses  apporter sur des sujets qui pour les non initis ne feraient pas partie de son domaine.
> 
> Dans les sujets politiss par exemple, il y a dernirement cette histoire de bassine contre laquelle les colos manifestent d'une manire que certains considrent comme "extrmiste". Moi j'aimerais bien savoir ce que la science a  dire sur le sujet et que sorte de l'hystrisation. Est-ce que c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise ide ? Si c'est une mauvaise ide, les gens ont raison de se battre contre.


Encore une fois ... On est face  des minorits bruyantes et gesticulantes. Qui par idologie veulent imposer leurs visions des choses . Bah c'est pas comme cela que a fonctionne.

Exemple par l'absurde. Dans mon quartier je n'ai pas a imposer  mes voisins de rouler en voiture rouge ... en saccageant ou dtruisant leur voiture bleu, verte, noir, blanche ...

La loi n'est pas dicte par les minorits . Sinon cela devient l'anarchie . Et la majorit , devient lasse et se laisse marcher sur les pieds par agacement. 




> Le PDG de Binance dclare que 90 % des nouvelles fonctionnalits proposes par Elon Musk pour Twitter choueront  la majorit d'entre elles ne seront pas retenues , a-t-il prcis
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Twitter n'est qu'une pale copie de Facebook. Dire que les nouvelles fonctionnalits choueront , c'est plutt dire que Elon Musk va vers un dtricotage de facebook. De la suppresion de fonctionnalit existante. Rien de nouveau ne sera cre.




> Que pensez-vous des propos du PDG de Binance ?


Qu'il a raison. 




> Selon vous, Musk acceptera-t-il d'intgrer les cryptomonnaies  la plateforme ?


Non




> Elon Musk va supprimer la moiti des emplois chez Twitter et mettre fin au tltravail pour les autres car il est pour un retour au bureau sous peine de licenciement
> 
> Que pensez-vous de ces tendances ?


Qu'on nage en plein dlire. Le tltravail en 50/50% avec du presentiel permet de reduire les dplacements domicile / travail . Il est aussi possible de travailler au calme depuis chez soi  :;): 




> Sont-elles cohrentes avec la ralit dont vous tes au fait ?


Pas du tout.




> Partagez-vous de largument des employeurs selon lequel les employs en tltravail sont moins productifs ?


C'est faux ! 




> Tltravail ou bureau : dans quelle situation tes-vous le plus productif ?


Dans les 2 cas , si il est possible de se concentrer. 




> Pour quelles raisons ?


La concentration, et aussi viter la runionite aigu inutile.




> Twitter a temporairement ferm ses bureaux et coup l'accs aux systmes internes vendredi, aprs avoir dit aux employs qu'ils seraient informs par e-mail plus tard dans la journe de leur licenciement
> 
> Quelle lecture faites-vous de la situation ?


Cest cruel comme mthode de licenciement, inhumain mme ! On dirait un genre de loterie macabre qui fonctionne par  chance alatoire . En somme  qui sera le prochain  se faire laminer ?  




> Comprenez-vous la fermeture temporaire des locaux de Twitter ainsi que de l'accs aux systmes internes ?


Pas du tout . On dirait une sorte de secte ou de franc maonnerie qui cherche  sexorciser.




> Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi les plaignants rclament le paiement des salaires dus
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Twitter va mordre la poussire avec ces licenciements massifs. En 2020 et 2021 , cest Amazon qui dfrayait la chronique avec les problmes syndicaux et le nombre massif demploys en intrim. Comme disait si bien un slogan  A qui le tour ? .

Vu la cruaut des licenciements , expditif, chaque camps va sortir son artillerie lourde en matire juridique. 




> L'quipe d'IA thique de Twitter fait partie du personnel qui a t licenci. Elle tait charge d'analyser les algorithmes de Twitter pour rduire les cas de partialit, prjudice et abus
> 
> Quelle lecture faites-vous de la situation ?


Dun ct faire sauter un logiciel qui ne tient pas compte du contexte  Entre une caricature ouvertement raciste quon ne bloque pas et un document historique que lon censure,  limage de ce qui se fait sur Facebook. Cest pas un problme.

Je comprends que cela lest beaucoup plus pour les employs derrires. 

Cela peut aussi remettre les pendules  zro sur la faon de modrer twitter   limage des drives constates de nombreuses fois sur Facebook. 




> Que pensez-vous des cibles de ces licenciements comme toute l'quipe d'IA thique de Twitter ?


Dans le fond , peut tre que ce service de modration ntait pas si performant . Beaucoup de faux positif ou de modration abusive sur des contenus tout  fait lgitimes .

----------


## Rolllmops

> Il y a un problme de fond. C'est que des scientifiques se sont positionns politiquement et publiquement ... Qui dit scientifiques lis  la nature, mto, monde animal ... dit aussi plutt orient  gauche.


En effet, et cela est assez normal. Une bonne comprhension du monde, la recherche d'une vrit objective, mne souvent  un positionnement politique  gauche. Quand par exemple on a regard un peu comment l'conomie fonctionne et le rapport entre travail et capital, on en arrive assez naturellement  taper sur les riches et leurs milliers de milliards qui chappent  l'impt plutt que sur les chmeurs ou les immigrs.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> En effet, et cela est assez normal. Une bonne comprhension du monde, la recherche d'une vrit objective, mne souvent  un positionnement politique  gauche.


Car un scientifique de droite n'est pas objectif ? 

Le problme de fond reste que cette "vrit objective" est bien souvent thorique / conceptuelle . Un modle idyllique sur le papier , rarement transposable au monde rel.

Comme par exemple affirmer et exiger que prendre le train pollue moins pour aller travailler que la voiture. C'est vrai sur le papier. Dans le ralit tout le monde n'habite pas et ne travaille pas  ct d'un gare . Qui plus est en mme temps que son voisin . 




> Quand par exemple on a regard un peu comment l'conomie fonctionne et le rapport entre travail et capital, on en arrive assez naturellement  taper sur les riches et leurs milliers de milliards qui chappent  l'impt plutt que sur les chmeurs ou les immigrs.


3 choses qui sont critiques dans le fonctionnement de l'conomie actuelle :

1) des riches toujours plus riches
2) une classe moyenne qui se pauprise 
3) le glissement vers la pauprisation. 

On a eu la brillante ide de taxer encore et toujours plus cette classe moyenne . 

Donc le niveau de vie de la classe moyenne , se retrouve proche du niveau de vie de la classe populaire / prcaire / pauprise ... Et on s'tonne qu'on ne trouve plus de vivier pour continuer la folie taxatrice. 

Au lieu d'tre dans un modle  toujours plus taxer pour vouloir aider , c'est changer de paradigme. 

1) arrter la folie taxatrice pour les entreprises et particuliers
2) quitte  ce que les entreprises soient contraintes de payer des salaires brutes , on laisse le salarier se responsabiliser  payer ses propres charges . Se serait une faon de faire augmenter les salaires 
3) prendre le risque de baisser massivement des impts et taxes
4) rimplanter de l'industrie
5) s'arranger pour que les salaires soient plus en fourchette haute (par exemple en net vers du 1700 / 1800 )

----------


## Rolllmops

> Car un scientifique de droite n'est pas objectif ?


Si, mais ils tendent  tre naturellement moins nombreux. Tout comme les scientifiques ont plutt tendance  tre athes, pour les mmes raisons.




> Donc le niveau de vie de la classe moyenne , se retrouve proche du niveau de vie de la classe populaire / prcaire / pauprise ... Et on s'tonne qu'on ne trouve plus de vivier pour continuer la folie taxatrice. 
> 
> Au lieu d'tre dans un modle  toujours plus taxer pour vouloir aider , c'est changer de paradigme. 
> 
> 1) arrter la folie taxatrice pour les entreprises et particuliers
> 2) quitte  ce que les entreprises soient contraintes de payer des salaires brutes , on laisse le salarier se responsabiliser  payer ses propres charges . Se serait une faon de faire augmenter les salaires 
> 3) prendre le risque de baisser massivement des impts et taxes
> 4) rimplanter de l'industrie
> 5) s'arranger pour que les salaires soient plus en fourchette haute (par exemple en net vers du 1700 / 1800 )


A part le mariage pour tous et les 35h, il n'y a eu aucune vraie politique de gauche en France depuis Mitterand et on voit ce que a a donn. C'est toujours sous la droite que les pays s'appauvrissent avec des baisses de cotisations et charges sans aucune contrepartie. Les entreprises vivent sous perfusion de l'tat tout en tapant sur l'assistanat des pauvres.

----------


## Leruas

> Il faut garder  l'esprit que tous ces gens gagnent entre 200k et 500k par an. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile d'avoir des pravis o des protections  ce niveau de rmunration


Source pour le salaire ?

----------


## Rolllmops

Sans compter que c'est de toute faon les USA, donc sans cotisations sociales.

----------


## stardeath

> En effet, et cela est assez normal. Une bonne comprhension du monde, la recherche d'une vrit objective, mne souvent  un positionnement politique  gauche. Quand par exemple on a regard un peu comment l'conomie fonctionne et le rapport entre travail et capital, on en arrive assez naturellement  taper sur les riches et leurs milliers de milliards qui chappent  l'impt plutt que sur les chmeurs ou les immigrs.


marrant a, car quand tu mets dans la face des faits  une personne de gauche, tu as pratiquement 100% de chance qu'elle rponde que tu es un facho ...

et c'est tout aussi marrant de vouloir taper sur les riches quand on est un parti avec un sacr pourcentage de csp+, professions librales et autres et qui protgent les multinationales en tout genre ...

c'est  mditer.

----------


## pokap

> marrant a, car quand tu mets dans la face des faits  une personne de gauche, tu as pratiquement 100% de chance qu'elle rponde que tu es un facho ...


Arrtons de balancer constamment des clichs politiques gratuitement comme si les parties politiques taient des clubs de foot.
J'aime bien ton message prcdent sur le retour d'exprience que tu as dans ton entreprise, mais ton message l ne sert  rien  part nerver ceux qui pense le contraire.

----------


## stardeath

> Arrtons de balancer constamment des clichs politiques gratuitement comme si les parties politiques taient des clubs de foot.
> J'aime bien ton message prcdent sur le retour d'exprience que tu as dans ton entreprise, mais ton message l ne sert  rien  part nerver ceux qui pense le contraire.


je te dirai bien que tu as raison, mais je n'ai pas vu le mme monde quand on m'a gentiment associ au rn et que donc a devenait inutile de me parler  cause de mon suppos dogme?

ensuite tu compares les partis politiques aux clubs de foot, dsol, mais l on parle quand mme de ce qui est cens tre nos lites et qui dcident de l'avenir de notre pays.
il n'y a qu' regarder toutes les interviews/actions/discours, il y en a pas un qui tente de faire mieux que les autres, ils sont tous  se battre sur qui fera le moins pire c'est quand mme fou.

la dernire des conneries en date, c'est la nupes qui met une motion de censure contre un gouvernement qu'elle a fait lire, se plaint que le rn la soutient (pourquoi dposer une motion dans ce cas) et t'as larem qui en rajoute une couche sur une alliance contre nature et une nouvelle fois le retour des bottes (toi qui parle de clich politique ...).
mais c'est quoi cette bande de branquignoles qui agite le mot dmocratie en permanence avec ce rsultat? et qu'on me parle pas de jeu politique, certainement pas avec tes termes "dmocratie" et "tat de droit" en tout cas, vu que a n'hsite pas  en pitiner les significations ...

alors quand je vois des gens se la jouer "regarde comment tel cot est trop bien, trop thique" et j'en passe, dsol, mais non, va falloir ouvrir les yeux, c'est absolument pas comme a en vrai.
surtout qu'en plus a part du principe que, les scientifiques ayant pour qualit de rechercher la vrit, cette qualit se traduit donc dans le parti pour lequel penche les scientifiques, mais what au bout d'un moment, faut aussi parler de clich  ce moment l O_o

si vraiment des gens pensent le contraire, va donc falloir qu'elles m'expliquent srieusement l'tat actuelle de la politique et qu'elles regardent tout aussi srieusement ce qu'elles crivent, parce que je ne dirai pas qu'on est face  des vedettes, mais j'en pense pas moins.

----------


## Madmac

> Bonsoir
> 
> Dans le fond , peut tre que ce service de modration ntait pas si performant . Beaucoup de faux positif ou de modration abusive sur des contenus tout  fait lgitimes .


Ils taient galement malhonntes. Il y avait un march noir pour avoir la certification "Blue Checkmark"







> Bonsoir
> Beaucoup de faux positif ou de modration abusive sur des contenus tout  fait lgitimes .


Et plusieurs taient complices des techniques de propagandes qui nuisaient  la rputation de la plateforme. Une tudes statistiques a rvl que plus de 90% de contenus racistes taient produits par moins de 400 comptes. Aprs tout, les Wokes ne peuvent pas combattre le racisme systmique des blancs, s'il n'existe pas de preuve de son existence.

----------


## Madmac

> si vraiment des gens pensent le contraire, va donc falloir qu'elles m'expliquent srieusement l'tat actuelle de la politique


En Europe, faire de la politique qui reprsente et qui respecte la volont du peuple est qualifi de populisme. Agir comme une vritable dmocratie est considr lamentable. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle les "lites" se torchent le cul avec vos volonts politiques. Vos mdias ont fait un fantastique travail de lavage de cerveau.

----------


## calvaire

> Le problme vois tu , c'est que ces personnes qui se plaignent. Rprsentent des TAM / techniciens suprieurs / agents de maitrises , parfois des cadres ... Dont le salaire est bien au dessus de ce que peut gagner le quidam moyen. Cela  fait chier majoritairement des franais gagnant moins de 1500  ... Donc le "c'est bien ils ont fait grve",  leur place je me ferai petit. Se plaindre de ne gagner "que" 2500/3000  par mois . Je trouve que c'est quelque peu dplac.


bah non je vois pas le problme.
au contraire ceux qui gagent 1500/mois devrait aussi faire grve et atteindre ces salaires. Et non ce n'est pas dplac, ce qui est dplac c'est les patrons qui paye le smic. Si la grve force total a mieux redistribuer les bnfices entre les actionnaires et les salaries c'est bien. C'est l'inverse quand la grosse boite du cac40 garde tous pour les actionnaires que cette boite devrait avoir honte et se faire tout petit...

Le PDG de TotalEnergies, Patrick Pouyann  eu 52% d'augmentation, alors pourquoi Michu agent de maitrise chez total ne rclamerais pas la mme chose ? ce n'est que justice.
Si le pdg de total gagnait que 3000/mois et avait eu qu'une augmentation de 3% j'aurais eu un discours dans ton sens mais ce n'est pas le cas.




> 1) arrter la folie taxatrice pour les entreprises et particuliers
> 2) quitte  ce que les entreprises soient contraintes de payer des salaires brutes , on laisse le salarier se responsabiliser  *payer ses propres charges* . Se serait une faon de faire augmenter les salaires 
> 3) prendre le risque de baisser massivement des impts et taxes
> 4) rimplanter de l'industrie
> 5) s'arranger pour que les salaires soient plus en fourchette haute (par exemple en net vers du 1700 / 1800 )


il faut voir ce que tu appelle charges. si c'est pour payer Hadopi ou la sacem oui c'est du financement inutile.
Mais les charges mdical ou de l'ducation, c'est vital pour qu'un pays sorte de la pauvret. Les USA ont un systme catastrophique, les pauvres sont illettrs et crve  la moindre maladie.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter demande  certains travailleurs licencis de revenir aprs avoir rduit les effectifs de moiti.*
*Certains d'entre eux ont t licencis par erreur, l'exprience des autres est ncessaire pour crer les fonctionnalits envisages par Musk* 

*Aprs que Twitter Inc a licenci environ la moiti de son personnel vendredi  la suite de l'acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars par Elon Musk, l'entreprise s'adresse maintenant  des dizaines d'employs qui ont perdu leur emploi et leur demande de revenir, selon un rapport publi dimanche. Certains de ceux  qui Twitter demande de revenir ont t licencis par erreur. D'autres ont t licencis avant que la direction ne se rende compte que leur travail et leur exprience pourraient tre ncessaires pour crer les nouvelles fonctionnalits envisages par Elon Musk, selon le rapport citant des personnes familires avec les dcisions.*

Twitter a rcemment licenci 50% de ses employs, y compris les employs de l'quipe de confiance et de scurit, a dclar le responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de l'entreprise, Yoel Roth, dans un tweet :  La rduction de nos ressources humaines d'hier a touch environ 15 % de notre organisation Trust & Safety (contre environ 50 % de licenciements  l'chelle de l'entreprise), notre personnel de modration de premire ligne subissant le moins d'impact .


Plusieurs membres de l'quipe d'apprentissage automatique, d'thique, de transparence et de responsabilit (META pour Machine Learning, Ethics, Transparency and Accountability) de Twitter, y compris son ancien chef, ont publi sur Twitter qu'ils n'taient plus dans l'entreprise. Au moins un des anciens travailleurs a suggr que toute l'quipe tait dissoute. 

Via des tweets, plusieurs membres de l'quipe META ont indiqu qu'ils sont touchs par les licenciements. Le chef de META, Rumman Chowdhury, a publi une capture d'cran montrant qu'elle tait apparemment jecte de son compte de messagerie Twitter avec pour lgende t :  Cela a-t-il dj commenc ? Bonne veille de licenciement !  Rumman Chowdhury, qui a dirig un certain nombre d'initiatives de transparence au sein de l'entreprise, notamment le lancement d'un premier dfi de prime de biais algorithmique en son genre, a poursuivi en disant :  Ce n'est dfinitivement que le dbut de la descente de ce site .

D'autres anciens membres de l'quipe META ont dclar qu'ils avaient galement t licencis, l'ancienne Senior Engineering Manager, Joan Deitchman, dclarant que  l'quipe n'est plus . D'ailleurs, le nom de l'quipe META n'tait pas non plus rpertori sur la page carrire de Twitter au moment de la rdaction.

Sur Twitter, elle a partag le dernier message qu'elle avait publi sur le Slack interne de Twitter :

  quiconque se retrouve sur ce canal Slack aprs aujourd'hui, sachez que c'tait une quipe spciale. Une qui se serrait les coudes, pleine d'intgrit, prte  se lever pour faire la bonne chose. Il n'y aura probablement plus une quipe comme META. Pour ceux qui ont particip au voyage, gardez la tte haute ! Allez de l'avant et continuez ce travail critique .

 L'quipe qui recherchait et poussait pour la transparence algorithmique et le choix algorithmique , a crit Deitchman,  L'quipe qui tudiait l'amplification algorithmique. L'quipe qui inventait et construisait des outils et des mthodologies d'IA thiques. Cette quipe n'est plus .

META a t cr l'anne dernire avec la tche explicite d'auditer les algorithmes de Twitter pour enquter sur les prjudices et les biais potentiels involontaires. Les recherches de l'quipe ont conduit  de rels changements sur Twitter. Dans un cas, l'entreprise a cess d'utiliser un algorithme de recadrage automatis aprs que les chercheurs de META ont trouv des preuves qu'elle exprimait des prjugs raciaux. META, qui s'est form dans les mois qui ont suivi le licenciement controvers par Google du co-leader de son quipe d'IA thique, tait unique, car il recherchait activement des ingnieurs et des chercheurs de haut niveau et respects qui critiquaient ouvertement les effets de la Big Tech sur la socit.

Le groupe a t largement salu par les chercheurs en intelligence artificielle et les critiques technologiques comme un symbole significatif de transparence et de responsabilit au sein d'une grande entreprise technologique qui, au mieux, pouvait identifier les problmes nuisibles et aider  rtablir la confiance dgradante des utilisateurs. Twitter, sous la direction de Musk, semble considrer ces efforts comme des redondances.

META n'tait pas la seule quipe qui tudiait les dommages  tre limine. Vendredi, l'ancienne avocate des droits de l'homme de Twitter, Shannon Raj Singh, a rvl que l'entreprise avait licenci et dissous toute son quipe des droits de l'homme. Cette quipe a jou un rle crucial dans les enqutes sur les abus lis  Twitter dans le monde, en particulier ceux qui affectent les journalistes, les militants et les dissidents politiques.

*Revenez s'il vous plat, c'tait une erreur*

Aprs avoir licenci environ la moiti de l'entreprise, Twitter s'adresse  des dizaines d'employs qui ont perdu leur emploi et leur demande de revenir.

Certains de ceux  qui on demande de revenir ont t licencis par erreur, selon deux personnes familires avec les dcisions. D'autres ont t licencis avant que la direction ne se rende compte que leur travail et leur exprience pourraient tre ncessaires pour crer les nouvelles fonctionnalits envisages par Musk, ont dclar les personnes, demandant  ne pas tre identifies en train de discuter d'informations prives.

Twitter s'est spar de prs de 3 700 personnes la semaine dernire par e-mail afin de rduire les cots aprs l'acquisition de Musk, qui a t clture fin octobre. De nombreux employs ont appris qu'ils avaient perdu leur emploi aprs que leur accs aux systmes de l'entreprise, comme la messagerie lectronique et Slack, ait t soudainement suspendu. Les demandes de retour des employs montrent  quel point le processus tait prcipit et chaotique.

Le projet de Twitter de rembaucher des travailleurs a d'abord t signal par Casey Newton, un journaliste du New York Times :  Plusieurs sources indiquent dans les chats Twitteret  Blind que la socit a commenc  contacter certaines personnes qu'elle a licencies hier pour leur demander de revenir. Oups ! 


De son ct, Elon Musk a tent de justifier la dcision de se sparer d'autant d'employs :  En ce qui concerne la rduction des effectifs de Twitter, malheureusement, il n'y a pas d'autre choix lorsque l'entreprise perd plus de 4 millions de dollars par jour. Toutes les personnes sorties se sont vu offrir 3 mois d'indemnit de dpart, soit 50 % de plus que l'exigence lgale .


Twitter compte encore prs de 3 700 employs, selon des personnes proches du dossier. Musk pousse ceux qui restent dans l'entreprise  avancer rapidement dans l'expdition de nouvelles fonctionnalits, et dans certains cas, les employs ont mme dormi au bureau pour respecter de nouveaux dlais.

Au cours du week-end, Twitter a dploy un nouveau plan d'abonnement Twitter Blue, offrant une coche de vrification pour tout utilisateur qui paie 8 $ par mois. La socit a galement dclar qu'elle lancerait bientt d'autres fonctionnalits, notamment la moiti des publicits, la possibilit de publier des vidos plus longues et d'obtenir un classement prioritaire dans les rponses, les mentions et les recherches.

Le New York Times a annonc dimanche que Twitter retarderait les modifications des coches de vrification jusqu'aprs les lections de mi-mandat de mardi, aprs que les utilisateurs et les employs aient fait part de leurs inquitudes quant au fait que le plan pourrait tre utilis  mauvais escient pour semer la discorde.

*Des licenciements massifs sans pravis*

Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi. La plainte a t dpose jeudi, alors que l'on apprenait que la socit de mdias sociaux allait procder  des licenciements massifs vendredi en dbut de journe afin de rduire ses cots en supprimant 3 700 emplois. Selon un tweet de Yoel Roth, responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de Twitter, la division charge de surveiller les tweets pour y dceler la violence, la haine et d'autres contenus interdits, cela reprsente environ 50 % du personnel. La plainte allgue que Twitter a commenc ses licenciements le 1er novembre, lorsqu'elle a licenci le principal plaignant dans le procs, Emmanuel Cornet, sans lui fournir le pravis crit appropri.

Ce qui est en violation des lois amricaines et californiennes. La loi WARN note que la vente d'une entreprise entranant des licenciements collectifs ou des fermetures d'usines est incluse - en d'autres termes, la loi WARN s'applique aux licenciements de Twitter, quelle que soit la faon dont on tranche la situation. D'autres plaignants - Justine De Caires, Jessica Pan et Grae Kindel - ont dclar avoir t licencis le jeudi 3 novembre par verrouillage de leur compte. L'action en justice ajoute en outre que le dpartement du dveloppement de l'emploi de Californie n'a pas reu d'avis concernant les licenciements massifs qui ont commenc vendredi.

Bien qu'ils aient dj perdu leur emploi, la plainte allgue que les cinq plaignants "sont trs inquiets que Twitter poursuive ces licenciements sans fournir le pravis requis". Les plaignants demandent que Twitter et son propritaire soient contraints de se conformer aux lois WARN fdrale et californienne, qui prvoient toutes deux une priode de notification obligatoire de 60 jours avant les licenciements collectifs. Les plaignants demandent galement des dommages et intrts compensatoires, y compris les dpenses et les salaires dus. Selon les analystes, ces dispositions ne constituent pas une grosse demande de la part de la loi WARN.

Elles seraient conformes aux sanctions prvues par le ministre amricain du Travail en cas de violation de la loi. Cette dernire stipule que toute entreprise reconnue coupable de violation de la loi WARN "est responsable envers chaque employ ls d'un montant comprenant les arrirs de salaire et les avantages sociaux pour la priode de violation, jusqu' 60 jours". C'est beaucoup d'argent qui est d  beaucoup d'employs si Musk ne parvient pas  s'en sortir - il suffit de l'ajouter  la montagne de dettes que lui et ses financiers ont contractes avec l'achat, ce qui est certainement excellent pour l'avenir de la place publique prive d'Internet.

Dans le mme temps, la plainte rappelle au tribunal que Musk a dj licenci des employs sans pravis, faisant rfrence aux licenciements de Tesla. Tesla, dont Musk, le principal actionnaire, a t poursuivi par d'anciens employs aprs un licenciement collectif en juin 2022. Dans cette affaire, Musk a ordonn aux dirigeants de Tesla de mettre en pause toutes les embauches et de se prparer  des suppressions de postes. Les employs n'ont jamais t prvenus et des centaines d'entre eux auraient t licencis quelques semaines plus tard. Les avocats reprsentant deux travailleurs de Tesla ont intent un procs contre Tesla pour non-respect de la loi WARN.

En 2014, des employs de SpaceX ont intent une action en justice  la suite d'un licenciement collectif dans l'usine de l'entreprise  Hawthorne, en Californie. SpaceX a rgl son litige WARN en 2016 avec un versement de 4 millions de dollars rparti entre 4 100 employs. La nouvelle action contre Twitter indique que selon les termes de l'accord de rachat, Musk avait accept de maintenir inchangs la rmunration et les avantages des employs. Cela signifie que les employs licencis devraient recevoir 60 jours de salaire et la valeur en espces des actions qu'ils devaient recevoir dans les trois mois suivants leur dernire date de travail dans l'entreprise.

 Elon Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde, a clairement indiqu qu'il pensait que se conformer aux lois fdrales sur le travail tait "insignifiant". Nous avons dpos cette plainte fdrale pour nous assurer que Twitter doit tre tenu responsable de nos lois et pour empcher les employs de Twitter de renoncer  leurs droits sans le savoir. Les employs doivent tre trs prudents avant de signer ce qu'on leur propose. Nous sommes prts  dposer des plaintes au nom des employs de Twitter qui sont licencis sans pravis ni indemnit de licenciement , a dclar Shannon Liss-Riordan, l'un des avocats qui ont dpos la plainte.

 Par ailleurs, nous enqutons pour savoir si Twitter a tent de se soustraire  ses obligations de paiement des stock-options qu'il doit aux employs en les licenciant maintenant , a-t-elle ajout. Selon les critiques, le processus de licenciement de l'entreprise a t chaotique et men  froid. Au lieu d'tre informs personnellement, les employs de Twitter ont t informs qu'ils recevraient un e-mail avec une mise  jour de leur statut d'emploi le vendredi  9h. S'ils avaient toujours un emploi, l'e-mail arriverait dans leur bote de rception professionnelle. Sinon ils recevraient un courriel personnel, l'accs aux systmes internes ayant t coup.

Sources : Casey Newton, Elon Musk, Yoel Roth

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?
 ::fleche::  Est-elle une illustration d'un ventuel chaos rgnant au niveau de la direction actuelle, symptomatique d'autres choses ou cet incident doit-il tre class dans la case "a arrive" ? 
 ::fleche::   la place de ces employs virs par erreur, seriez-vous retourns travailler  Twitter tout de mme ? Auriez-vous demand  modifier votre contrat ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## micka132

> Une bonne comprhension du monde, la recherche d'une vrit objective, mne souvent  un positionnement politique  gauche.


Non, a veut simplement dire que tu as une sensibilit de "gauche",  y voir plus d'avantage que d'inconvnient. Mais il me semble que si la situation tait aussi simple cela ferait longtemps que les problmes seraient rsolus...

----------


## Rolllmops

Je n'ai pas acquis une "sensibilit de gauche" pour rien. Les politiques menes par la droite ont pratiquement toujours t mauvaises, dans tous les pays. C'est facilement mesurable.

Sinon pour la news, mais wat ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## micka132

> Le PDG de TotalEnergies, Patrick Pouyann  eu 52% d'augmentation, alors pourquoi Michu agent de maitrise chez total ne rclamerais pas la mme chose ? ce n'est que justice.
> Si le pdg de total gagnait que 3000/mois et avait eu qu'une augmentation de 3% j'aurais eu un discours dans ton sens mais ce n'est pas le cas.


Personne ne s'est mut quand l'anne prcdente il a baiss de 36%, et qu'avec ses 52% il est toujours infrieur de 4% au salaire de 2019. Que je sache aucun des Michus n'a eu cette baisse de salaire.
Donc si c'est a la justice pour toi, on devrait baisser le salaire de tous les employs de chez Total de 4% et non les augmenter comme ils ont eu rcemment. Ou alors il faudrait augmenter ce pauvre PDG pour suivre la mme augmentation que ces collgues.
Alors oui, en vrai son salaire c'est toujours hyper confortable, et on peut discuter 1000 fois pour savoir si c'est n'importe quoi, mais juste parler de cette augmentation en la comparant  celles des autres, c'est un peu du foutage de gueule lorsqu'on le montre qu'une part de la ralit.

----------


## micka132

> Je n'ai pas acquis une "sensibilit de gauche" pour rien. Les politiques menes par la droite ont pratiquement toujours t mauvaises, dans tous les pays. C'est facilement mesurable.


C'est drle moi c'est l'inverse. La thorie est trs belle, la pratique beaucoup moins!

----------


## Rolllmops

En pratique la France est gouverne par la droite depuis quasiment 30 ans et on voit bien le rsultat. Privatiser les autoroutes, c'tait la droite, et n'importe quel lycen ayant eu deux heures de cours d'conomie aurait t apte  dire que c'tait compltement con. Chaque fois que je vais en France, je n'en reviens pas de donner autant de pognon  des botes prives plutt que de financer les services publics.

----------


## yahiko

Assez piquant d'apprendre que des employs ont t licencis par erreur.
Au del de l'aspect sauvage des pratiques US en matire du droit du travail, je me dis que c'est peut-tre les managers de Twitter qui auraient d tre remercis.
Car se rendre compte aprs coup de l'importance de certains postes dnote une certaine incomptence managriale.
Twitter qui est dj  la peine vis--vis de ses concurrents n'avait sans doute pas besoin de ce _bad buzz_.
On verra bien comment Elon Musk va se sortir de ce bourbier. Mais Twitter pourrait bien tre son premier grand chec.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De son ct, Elon Musk a tent de justifier la dcision de se sparer d'autant d'employs :  En ce qui concerne la rduction des effectifs de Twitter, malheureusement, il n'y a pas d'autre choix lorsque l'entreprise perd plus de 4 millions de dollars par jour. Toutes les personnes sorties se sont vu offrir 3 mois d'indemnit de dpart, soit 50 % de plus que l'exigence lgale .


4 millions de dollars par jour ?!?!?!  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Mais comment a marche ?
Il y a des banques qui prtent des milliards  Twitter sachant que l'entreprise n'est pas rentable et qu'elle aura beaucoup de mal  rembourser ?
Il faut vite baisser les dpenses et augmenter les profits.

Comment une entreprise qui s'endette peut continuer  vivre ?
a me fait penser  Patrick Drahi, il a cr des milliards de dettes et les banques continuent  lui en prter

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Je n'ai pas acquis une "sensibilit de gauche" pour rien. Les politiques menes par la droite ont pratiquement toujours t mauvaises, dans tous les pays. C'est facilement mesurable.
> 
> Sinon pour la news, mais wat ?


Les pires dictateurs taient et sont de gauche.
C'est quand mme incroyable d'crire une absurdit comme la tienne en 2022.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> 4 millions de dollars par jour ?!?!?! 
> Mais comment a marche ?
> Il y a des banques qui prtent des milliards  Twitter sachant que l'entreprise n'est pas rentable et qu'elle aura beaucoup de mal  rembourser ?
> Il faut vite baisser les dpenses et augmenter les profits.
> 
> Comment une entreprise qui s'endette peut continuer  vivre ?
> a me fait penser  Patrick Drahi, il a cr des milliards de dettes et les banques continuent  lui en prter


Toutes les grosses entreprises s'endettent.
Ce n'est pas un problme.

C'est la capacit  rembourser et  gnrer du bnfice via cette dette le problme.
Mme les gens lambda s'endette :
- La mnagre seule qui veut s'acheter un frigo, s'endette et le paie en plusieurs fois.

Une entreprise c'est la mme chose, ce sont parfois des plans d'investissement sur des dizaines d'annes qui valent largement plus que sa capacit relle mais qui derrire vont lui gnrer un bnfice qui vont lui permettre et, de rembourser et, de faire grossir encore plus la boite.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> En pratique la France est gouverne par la droite depuis quasiment 30 ans et on voit bien le rsultat. Privatiser les autoroutes, c'tait la droite, et n'importe quel lycen ayant eu deux heures de cours d'conomie aurait t apte  dire que c'tait compltement con. Chaque fois que je vais en France, je n'en reviens pas de donner autant de pognon  des botes prives plutt que de financer les services publics.


Mouais.
Si l'on fait les comptes, en France et dans le monde, ce qu'a produit la gauche  travers les diffrents pays, clairement, moi qui suis NI de droite NI de gauche, prtendre que la gauche fait mieux est une vaste escroquerie.

Il suffit simplement de regarder  l'chelle d'une ville et de regarder ce que donne la gauche ...
On en vois les effets avec Paris, Nantes, La rochelle, ...

Alors que rare sont les villes de droites (voir extrme droite), ou elles sont endettes, sous le joug de la chariat et j'en passe.
La gauche n'est pas faite, structurellement par son mode de pense, pour gouverner, (je ne dis pas que c'est bien ou mal), elle est faite pour tre dans d'autres domaines, mais dans tous les cas, laisser la gauche  un quelconque pouvoir est l'une des pires choses  faire.

Parcontre laisser la gauche  l'humanitaire, au droit social, ... c'est une bonne chose.

(Edit: je sais trs bien que tu va mettre comme d'hab un dislick  mon commentaire sans l'avoir lu, car tu es un extrmiste)

----------


## Prox_13

> En effet, et cela est assez normal. Une bonne comprhension du monde, la recherche d'une vrit objective, mne souvent  un positionnement politique  gauche.


Dites, j'ai vraiment pas hte de parler avec vous, si vous pensez que votre politique est la vrit vraie... Je comprends bien que chacun pense avoir raison, mais c'est quand mme fort en chocolat comme exemple.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Car se rendre compte aprs coup de l'importance de certains postes dnote une certaine incomptence managriale.
> Twitter qui est dj  la peine vis--vis de ses concurrents n'avait sans doute pas besoin de ce _bad buzz_.
> On verra bien comment Elon Musk va se sortir de ce bourbier. Mais Twitter pourrait bien tre son premier grand chec.


Quiconque ayant t manager sait que virer 10% des gens est complexe... Mais 50% c'est infaisable.

Surtout sans direction claire du management sur les projets essentiels ou important.




> 4 millions de dollars par jour ?!?!?! 
> Mais comment a marche ?
> Il y a des banques qui prtent des milliards  Twitter sachant que l'entreprise n'est pas rentable et qu'elle aura beaucoup de mal  rembourser ?
> Il faut vite baisser les dpenses et augmenter les profits.


4M c'est surtout de l'infox je pense.

Twitter perdait 221M de dollar en 2021. Soit 4% de pertes.

Qu'ils soient passe a 1.5 milliard est surtout le rsultat des actions de Musk ces derniers mois.
Entre la perte de confiance dans l'entreprise, la dfiance envers Musk et ses dclarations... Il est le principal responsable de ce massacre.



Au final, je pensais qu'il faudrait 3 mois pour qu'ils rembauche des gens... Il aura fallu 48h.

Je suis pessimiste pour twitter. 
Aprs il n y a a ma connaissance aucun autre media sur ce crneau de march.
Mastodon est pas centralis et pas soutenu financirement. a va tre dur de trouver une alternative. 

Mais c'est aussi le moment o un des concurrents de twitter pourrait se lancer et dployer un serveur massif qui vampiriserai les utilisateurs qui rlent en ce moment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - La mnagre seule qui veut s'acheter un frigo, s'endette et le paie en plusieurs fois.


Si t'es pas assez d'argent pour te payer un rfrigrateur aprs avoir pay toutes tes factures, a craint vraiment.
Mais a doit exister, il y a bien des gens qui vivent dans leur voiture malgr le fait qu'ils travaillent  plein temps.




> mais qui derrire vont lui gnrer un bnfice qui vont lui permettre et, de rembourser et, de faire grossir encore plus la boite.


L'entreprise peut galement faire faillite avant de devenir rentable.
Il y a donc plein de gens qui ont investi dans des startups et qui ont tout perdu.

En tout cas ce n'est pas viable de perdre autant d'argent, Twitter devrait tre rentable depuis longtemps.

----------


## micka132

> La gauche n'est pas faite, structurellement par son mode de pense, pour gouverner
> [...]
> Parcontre laisser la gauche  l'humanitaire, au droit social, ... c'est une bonne chose.


Ces sujets sont aussi important que d'autres, que je regroupe volontiers dans la cohsion social.
Et  mon avis ce que tu dcris c'est ce qu'il se passe depuis 40 ans, avoir laiss  la gauche ces thmatiques, et  la droite la partie "conomique". Tant et si bien qu' droite on a l'impression d'tre trop  gauche, et  gauche d'tre trop  droite.

La vision d'ensemble est ce qui nous pnalise le plus, et les choses ne sont pas prtes de s'arranger tant qu'il faudra faire l'autruche sur tout un tas de sujet socitaux.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Je suis pessimiste pour twitter. 
> Aprs il n y a a ma connaissance aucun autre media sur ce crneau de march.
> Mastodon est pas centralis et pas soutenu financirement. a va tre dur de trouver une alternative.


Ca va tre compliqu, mais la situation est en effet idale pour en faire surgir un.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En pratique la France est gouverne par la droite depuis quasiment 30 ans et on voit bien le rsultat. Privatiser les autoroutes, c'tait la droite


Quel gouvernement a le plus privatis depuis 30 ans?



> - 2012-2017: la prsidence Hollande
> 
> Peu de privatisations interviennent sous la prsidence de Nicolas Sarkozy, marque par la crise financire et qui rend les cessions d'actifs peu rentables.
> 
> Plusieurs cessions d'actifs ont en revanche eu lieu sous la prsidence de Franois Hollande. En avril 2013, l'excutif cde 3,66% du capital d'EADS, ce qui rapporte 1,2 milliard d'euros  l'tat. Entre 2013 et 2016, l'tat cde aussi  plusieurs reprises des parts de Safran, passant de 30%  14% du capital, ce qui lui permet d'empocher plus de 3 milliards d'euros. En mars 2016, il lance aussi la privatisation partielle des aroports de Nice et Lyon pour 1,7 milliard d'euros, aprs avoir cd la moiti de ses parts dans celui de Toulouse  un consortium chinois, pour 300 millions d'euros.


Les privatisations sont demands dans les GOPE de l'UE, que le gouvernement soit de gauche ou de droite a change rien.




> Je suis pessimiste pour twitter.


Pas moi, je pense que l'entreprise sera bientt rentable.

Il y a des utilisateurs qui se plaignent alors que pour l'instant rien n'a chang.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> En tout cas ce n'est pas viable de perdre autant d'argent, Twitter devrait tre rentable depuis longtemps.


Ca dpend ...
Je comprendrais ton argument si entre temps je n'avais pas eu une boite qui gnre des millions d'euros de CA et que je ne connaitrais pas les problmatiques d'entreprises devant investir, parfois,  crdit.
On parle d'une entreprise utilise par le monde entier et qui gnre des milliards.

Donc l'entreprise peut tre en dficit tous les mois, il y aura quand mme de l'argent le mois suivant  rentrer, le reste est une question de bonne gestion conomique et aussi de chance (que Twitter soit le rseau qu'il faut aux gens en ce moment, que les serveurs soient d'assez bonne qualit, ...)

Bien videmment, il y a une limite  tout, au bout d'un moment mme si l'argent rentre et que cela ne suffit pas, videmment, c'est la cl sous la porte, mais quand je vois les stats financires de Twitter, nous en sommes loin.

Moi ce qui me fait surtout peur, c'est la gestion  la limite de l'amateurisme d'Elon sur Twitter,  commenter toutes les dix minutes.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Quel gouvernement a le plus privatis depuis 30 ans?


Hollande n'tait pas de gauche.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Hollande n'tait pas de gauche.


ptdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

(Edit: mme l, je suis sur que tu vas utiliser tes diffrents comptes pour me mettre un dislick alors qu'encore une fois, tu as marqu un truc faux)

----------


## Jsaintyv

Honntement, je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus fou l-dedans.

Twitter, la boite qui a besoin de plusieurs milliers de dveloppeur pour crire un blog limits  280 caractres.
O Elon Musk le gars qui rachte une application de blog limits  280 caractres   44 milliards de dollars.


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Rolllmops

Une bote comme Twitter ce n'est pas juste un blog. C'est aussi une quipe de modration qui gre des dizaines de millions d'utilisateurs, un service commercial et technique de pub  peu prs partout dans le monde, des api...

Quant  Musk, c'est un milliardaire. Et comme tous les milliardaires, il se devait de s'offrir un mdia majeur afin de pouvoir donner de la visibilit  ses points de vue sur le monde.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ptdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> (Edit: mme l, je suis sur que tu vas utiliser tes diffrents comptes pour me mettre un dislick alors qu'encore une fois, tu as marqu un truc faux)


C'est pas parce qu'une personne se dit "de gauche" qu'elle l'est. Tu prtends bien ne pas troller.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Mastodon continue de crotre, profitant de la polmique qui rgne autour de Twitter.*
*Malgr tout, l'alternative dcentralise ne reprsente que 0,27% de la taille de Twitter   * 

*Sur Twitter, certains utilisateurs qui ont accus la plateforme de les museler ont triomph du nouveau propritaire, Elon Musk, tandis que d'autres craignent que le site ne soit envahi par des discours de haine et de dsinformation. Certains utilisateurs  tels que la productrice vedette Shonda Rhimes, le producteur excutif de This Is Us Ken Olin et le showrunner de Billions Brian Koppelman  ont tweet qu'ils quitteraient la plateforme de mdias sociaux maintenant qu'elle tait dirige par Musk. Dans la semaine depuis qu'Elon Musk a repris Twitter, le nombre de personnes s'inscrivant  un petit rseau social appel Mastodon a grimp.*

Depuis qu'Elon Musk a finalis son achat de Twitter la semaine dernire, certains utilisateurs de l'application de mdias sociaux ont cherch une nouvelle maison  seulement pour dcouvrir qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'options intressantes. Le cofondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, teste en version bta une nouvelle application appele Bluesky, mais il n'y a pas encore de date de lancement.

Vous n'avez peut-tre pas entendu parler de Mastodon, qui existe depuis 2016, mais maintenant il se dveloppe rapidement. Certains ont dcid de fuir Twitter, craignant que la libert d'expression promise par Elon Musk ne se transforme en un gigantesque rgne du libertinage. Ils se sont lancs  la recherche d'un autre endroit pour publier leurs penses en ligne, tandis que des changements controverss dans l'approche de la modration de contenu de Twitter sont attendus.

Il n'y a peut-tre pas d'alternative claire  Twitter, une plate-forme particulirement influente, rapide, riche en textes, conversationnelle et axe sur l'actualit. Mais Mastodon a gagn (un peu) en popularit, au moins auprs des technophiles. Le service ressemble  Twitter, avec une chronologie de courtes mises  jour tries par ordre chronologique plutt que par algorithme. Il permet aux utilisateurs de rejoindre une multitude de serveurs diffrents grs par divers groupes et individus, plutt qu'une plate-forme centrale contrle par une seule entreprise comme Twitter, Instagram ou Facebook.

Contrairement aux grands rseaux sociaux, Mastodon est  la fois gratuit et sans publicit. Il est dvelopp par une organisation  but non lucratif dirige par le crateur de Mastodon, Eugen Rochko, et est soutenu par un financement participatif.

Rochko a dclar jeudi dans une interview que Mastodon avait gagn 230 000 utilisateurs depuis le 27 octobre, date  laquelle Musk a pris le contrle de Twitter. Il compte dsormais 655 000 utilisateurs actifs chaque mois, a-t-il dclar. Twitter a rapport en juillet qu'il comptait prs de 238 millions d'utilisateurs montisables actifs par jour.

 Ce n'est pas aussi grand que Twitter, videmment, mais c'est le plus grand nombre que ce rseau ait jamais connu , a dclar Rochko, qui a initialement cr Mastodon plus comme un projet que comme un produit de consommation (et, oui, son nom a t inspir par le groupe de heavy metal Mastodon).

*Un rseau social dcentralis, avantages et inconvnients*

Mastodon n'est pas un site Web unique, mais un rseau de milliers de sites Web appels  instances , galement appels serveurs. Ces serveurs sont  fdrs , ce qui signifie qu'ils sont grs par des entits diffrentes, mais peuvent toujours communiquer entre eux sans avoir besoin de passer par un systme central. Et l'espace dans lequel ils existent tous s'appelle le *fdivers*, que certains fanatiques appellent *le Fedi*.

Lorsque vous vous inscrivez  Mastodon, la premire chose que vous faites est de choisir un serveur. Il en existe d'autres  usage gnral, comme mastodon.social, ainsi que d'autres, destins  des groupes d'intrt, comme kpop.social ou linuxrocks.online. Il existe galement des serveurs de blagues comme dolphin.town, o la seule chose que les utilisateurs sont autoriss  publier est la lettre  e .

Le serveur devient une partie de votre nom d'utilisateur (par exemple, stephane@kpop.social), et les toots ( la place des tweets, vous avez des toots) que vous voyez sur votre flux sont des toots de vos collgues de serveur, plutt que de l'ensemble de la Fediverse. Mais vous tes galement libre de communiquer avec les personnes d'autres serveurs et mme de "booster" leurs toots publics sur votre flux.

C'est ainsi que Mastodon cre une exprience globale unifie sans tre contrl par une seule entit, a dclar Eugen Rochko, fondateur et dveloppeur principal de Mastodon bas en Allemagne.  Les serveurs sont des fournisseurs de services, comme Hotmail et Gmail le sont pour le courrier lectronique. Cela ne signifie pas que les diffrents serveurs sont isols les uns des autres, comme les forums de la vieille cole , a-t-il dclar.  Avoir un seul compte vous permet de suivre et d'interagir avec n'importe qui dans ce rseau social mondial dcentralis .

Mais le modle de Mastodon comporte ses propres risques. Si le serveur que vous rejoignez disparat, vous pourriez tout perdre, comme si votre fournisseur de messagerie s'arrtait. Un administrateur de serveur Mastodon a galement le contrle ultime sur tout ce que vous faites*: si pour une raison quelconque le propritaire de kpop.social n'aime pas que j'ai boost un toot de dolphin.town, il pourrait le supprimer ou mme "dfdrer" le serveur, ce qui bloquerait compltement tous les toots dolphin.town du serveur k-pop. Un administrateur de serveur pourrait galement espionner les toots privs s'il le voulait ou supprimer des comptes pour une raison quelconque.

Rochko a dclar que les nouveaux utilisateurs devraient examiner attentivement qui gre un serveur avant de le rejoindre*:  Est-ce une organisation qui a fait ses preuves, qui est digne de confiance, qui est susceptible d'exister depuis longtemps, mais qui a galement une politique de modration*?  Les  bons , a-t-il expliqu,  ont des rgles contre les discours de haine et fournissent les ncessits de base comme les sauvegardes, donc si l'un des administrateurs est heurt par un bus, le serveur ne disparat pas . Rochko a ajout que Mastodon inclut une liste de serveurs contrls sur sa page d'accueil qui rpondent  ces critres. Mais c'est toujours une grande demande pour un tout nouvel utilisateur de comprendre ces choses par lui-mme.


*En consquence, de nombreux utilisateurs principaux de Mastodon sont des frus ou des experts en technologie*

Alors que techniquement n'importe qui peut faire tourner un serveur Mastodon, la plupart des utilisateurs s'accordent  dire que le rseau penche vers la gauche. La liste des serveurs approuvs de Mastodon comprend des instances sur le thme LGBTQ et axes sur la justice climatique; pour figurer sur la liste, un serveur doit accepter le Mastodon Server Covenant, qui exige  une modration active contre le racisme, le sexisme, l'homophobie et la transphobie . Rochko a dclar que son travail n'tait pas spcifiquement de gauche ou de droite, mais qu'il respectait simplement  les croyances fondamentales que j'ai sur les rseaux sociaux, et c'est, par exemple, que le discours de haine ne devrait pas tre autoris .

La diffrence entre Mastodon et un site comme Twitter peut sembler dramatique. Elilla, une femme trans brsilienne vivant en Allemagne, a dclar qu'elle se sentait beaucoup plus en scurit sur Mastodon parce que les instances peuvent tre troitement contrles, les gens peuvent avoir des discussions sans craindre qu'elles ne soient accidentellement diffuses dans le monde. *Ce qui compte comme une publication "virale" aura gnralement 50  100 boosts. La plupart de mes toots ont entre 2 et 20 likes , a-t-elle dclar.  Mais quand il y a 20 likes, je connais la plupart des gens par leur nom, je connais leurs personnalits, leurs gots et leurs intrts. Il y a un sentiment de rciprocit que je n'ai jamais eu sur Twitter ; personne n'est une clbrit, tout le monde est lu .

Cela a permis  Elilla de former une communaut bienveillante  travers laquelle elle a trouv des amitis profondes, des relations amoureuses et mme des emplois. Lorsqu'elle a dcid d'essayer de publier du contenu rotique, elle  n'a pas t dteste une seule fois , a-t-elle dclar - quelque chose qui serait inconcevable sur un site public comme Twitter.  Le fdiverse m'a appris ce que c'est que d'avoir une communaut, et la communaut m'a appris ce qu'est la joie trans .

Malheureusement, la dcentralisation de Mastodon signifie galement qu'il peut tre rutilis par n'importe qui pour n'importe quelle raison. En 2019, le rseau social suprmaciste blanc Gab a commenc  utiliser une version du logiciel gratuit de Mastodon. L'quipe de Mastodon n'a pas pu empcher Gab de le faire, mais bon nombre des plus grands serveurs Mastodon ont dfdr les serveurs Gab, afin qu'ils ne puissent pas interagir. Le code de Mastodon a galement t utilis pour alimenter le rseau social de Trump, Truth Social.

*Concrtement, qui a rejoint Mastodon ?*

Les nouvelles inscriptions de Mastodon incluent certains utilisateurs de Twitter trs suivis, tels que l'acteur et comdien Kathy Griffin, qui a rejoint dbut novembre, et la journaliste Molly Jong-Fast, qui a rejoint fin octobre.

Sarah T. Roberts, professeure agrge  l'UCLA et directrice de la facult du Center for Critical Internet Inquiry de l'UCLA, a commenc  utiliser Mastodon srieusement le 30 octobre, juste aprs que Musk a pris le contrle de Twitter. Elle avait cr un autre compte il y a des annes, a-t-elle dit, mais n'y tait pas vraiment entre jusqu' rcemment en raison de la popularit de Twitter parmi les universitaires.

Roberts, qui a travaill sur Twitter en tant que chercheur du personnel plus tt cette anne tout en prenant un cong de l'UCLA, a dclar qu'elle avait t inspire pour commencer  utiliser Mastodon en raison de proccupations concernant la faon dont la modration du contenu de Twitter pourrait changer sous le contrle de Musk. Elle souponne que certains nouveaux arrivants en ont tout simplement marre des socits de mdias sociaux qui capturent de nombreuses donnes d'utilisateurs et sont motives par la publicit.

Et elle a soulign que les utilisateurs de Twitter pourraient migrer vers Mastodon en particulier parce que son exprience utilisateur est assez similaire  celle de Twitter. De nombreuses fonctionnalits et prsentations de Mastodon (en particulier dans son application iOS) sembleront familires aux utilisateurs actuels de Twitter, mais avec un verbiage lgrement diffrent*; vous pouvez suivre les autres, crer des publications courtes (il y a une limite de 500 caractres et vous pouvez tlcharger des images et des vidos), ajouter aux favoris ou republier les publications d'autres utilisateurs, etc.

 C'est  peu prs aussi proche que possible , a-t-elle dclar.

*Difficile de trouver des financements*

Malgr son influence croissante, la conception de Mastodon le rend difficile  financer, selon Nathan Schneider, chercheur sur les modles de proprit technologique  l'Universit du Colorado  Boulder  et cela rend peu probable le dtrnement d'un site Web comme Twitter.  Mastodon est un projet bnvole qui est en grande partie dvelopp par une seule personne. Et Twitter est une entreprise qui vaut apparemment 44 milliards de dollars , a-t-il dclar.  Si un groupe d'utilisateurs se runissait et disait : "H, nous voulons nous unir et crer une alternative", leur capacit  accder au financement serait bien infrieure  la capacit d'Elon Musk  accder au financement .

Mais peut-tre que la vraie raison pour laquelle il est difficile de battre Twitter est simplement parce que c'est l o tout le monde se trouve. Paris Marx, un grand critique de la technologie et animateur du podcast Tech Won't Save Us, a dclar qu'il avait essay Mastodon mais qu'il n'avait pas trouv beaucoup d'audience, contrairement  Twitter, o il compte 35 000 abonns et crit des messages qui deviennent souvent viraux .

 C'est toujours une plateforme de mdias sociaux influente. Et il n'y a pas de vritable quivalent, et donc les gens qui s'intressent  ce que propose Twitter, vous savez, sont en quelque sorte coincs ici , a-t-il dclar.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous les personnes qui ont dcid (ou envisage) de quitter Twitter suite  la prise de pouvoir d'Elon Musk ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous sur Twitter ? Si oui, envisagez-vous, vous aussi, de partir ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Y a-t-il, selon vous, des alternatives viables  Twitter ? Si oui, lesquelles ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des rseaux sociaux dcentraliss comme Mastodon ?

----------


## Rolllmops

> C'est pas parce qu'une personne se dit "de gauche" qu'elle l'est. Tu prtends bien ne pas troller.


De mme que ce n'est pas parce qu'un rgime dictatorial se dit communiste ou national-socialiste qu'il l'est...

Tout comme il y a un paquet de gens qui ne se prtendent pas d'extrme droite alors qu'ils sont le plus proche idologiquement de Zemmour.

----------


## stardeath

> C'est pas parce qu'une personne se dit "de gauche" qu'elle l'est. Tu prtends bien ne pas troller.


et ce n'est pas parce que tu as dcid que cette personne n'tait pas de gauche qu'elle ne l'est effectivement pas.
je rappelle quand mme que hollande a t candidat pour le partie socialiste, et s'est fait lire avec comme point de son programme que le problme c'est la finance mondiale face  un candidat qu'on peut dire difficilement qu'il n'tait pas de droite.

si malgr cela, vous continuez  dire que,  la vu de son mandat, il n'tait pas de gauche, faites trs attention car ce que vous crivez, les gens qui se prtendent de gauche ici, bah perso, je ne considre pas que vous l'tes ... (pour faire simple, vous faites comme les libraux amricains)

en ajoutant  ceci que les candidats de "gauche" actuelle ont dans leur programme la continuation de ce qu'a fait hollande, donc je dirai que doublement il y a un problme.

mais bon, quand a ne veut pas voir, a ne veut pas voir ...

----------


## Erviewthink

> Honntement, je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus fou l-dedans.
> 
> Twitter, la boite qui a besoin de plusieurs milliers de dveloppeur pour crire un blog limits  280 caractres.
> O Elon Musk le gars qui rachte une application de blog limits  280 caractres   44 milliards de dollars.


Ce qui est le plus fou l dedans c'est que tu ne comprennes pas pourquoi il a mis 44 milliards dans twitter. Tous les milliardaires achtent des mdias pour influencer leurs lecteurs. Twitter est un mdia et Elon Musk en a fait son jouet, il peut maintenant faire ce qu'il veut avec. L'argent n'est pas un problme pour lui, sinon il aurait prfr payer l'amende que d'acheter Twitter.

Il va pouvoir influencer tellement de personnes maintenant, mme les futures lections quand papi biden aura pass l'arme  gauche et que Trump reviendra librer les usa du fardeau dmocrate.

Faut regarder plus loin que le bout de son nez par moment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comprenez-vous les personnes qui ont dcid (ou envisage) de quitter Twitter suite  la prise de pouvoir d'Elon Musk ?


Je ne les comprend pas vraiment, mais si a leur fait plaisir de perdre la quasi totalit de leur audience grand bien leur fasse.  :+1: 




> tes-vous sur Twitter ? Si oui, envisagez-vous, vous aussi, de partir ? Pourquoi ?


Je suis sur Twitter et je n'envisage pas de partir.
Je suis curieux de voir les effets des prochains algorithmes.




> quand papi biden aura pass l'arme  gauche


Il va y avoir les midterms aux USA, il est possible que les dmocrates se prennent une branle, parce que Joe Biden est trs impopulaire,  cause de l'inflation, son Alzheimer, et tout a.

 ::fleche::  Midterms : la remonte du prix de l'essence met les dmocrates en danger
 ::fleche::  Midterms 2022 aux Etats-Unis : Joe Biden continue les gaffes... que sait-on de la sant du prsident amricain ?




> et ce n'est pas parce que tu as dcid que cette personne n'tait pas de gauche qu'elle ne l'est effectivement pas.


Le problme c'est que personne ne s'accord sur la dfinition de "gauche" et de "droite".

D'aprs un extrait d'article Wikipdia :
Gauche
Droite

progrs
libert

libert (liberts fondamentales, libralisme des murs)
libralisme conomique (libert d'entreprendre)

galit
proprit prive

solidarit
mrite

insoumission
identit nationale

tolrance
ordre

planification de l'conomie
scurit

nationalisation des biens communs et des services publics
tradition et conservatisme

justice (sociale)
justice (pnale)


non-intervention de l'tat dans l'conomie



a fait longtemps que la gauche ne se proccupe plus de la justice sociale.
Et la notion de "progrs" est bancale, aujourd'hui le progrs c'est de dire "si votre petite fille se sent mal dans son corps, c'est pas grave on peut lui donner de la testostrone pour qu'elle se transforme un peu en garon et plus tard elle pourra faire une opration de changement de sexe".

Que ce soit le PS, l'UMP ou LREM, ils font tous pareil, ils dcoupent les entreprises publiques en morceaux pour privatiser les morceaux rentables et nationaliser les morceaux dficitaires.

Prsidentielle 2012: pour qui vont voter les juifs, les catholiques, les protestants, les musulmans?



> Cette situation a chang. Le vote juif est plus htrogne quautrefois. Il sest rapproch de la droite traditionnelle. Selon Jrme Fourquet, politologue spcialiste des tudes dopinion  lIfop, le basculement sest produit au dbut des annes 2000 avec lclatement de la seconde Intifada dans les territoires palestiniens et la recrudescence des actes antismites, dorigine arabe, dans une socit franaise devenue la transposition du conflit moyen-oriental. En 2002, la communaut juive avait vot pour Jacques Chirac et mme Alain Madelin, de prfrence  Lionel Jospin.


===
J'aime bien le concept de "gauche du travail" du PCF :
 En se rangeant derrire la gauche du travail, Fabien Roussel tente de revitaliser le clivage entre gauche marxiste et non marxiste 
Gauche du travail, gauche des allocs La guerre aura-t-elle lieu?

----------


## Rolllmops

> a fait longtemps que la gauche ne se proccupe plus de la justice sociale.
> 
> Que ce soit le PS, l'UMP ou LREM, ils font tous pareil, ils dcoupent les entreprises publics en morceaux pour privatiser les morceaux rentables et nationaliser les morceaux dficitaires.


Quel rapport entre la gauche et le PS ? Faudrait vous sortir a du crne. Ca fait trs longtemps que la gauche n'est plus reprsente par le PS. 




> Et la notion de "progrs" est bancale, aujourd'hui le progrs c'est de dire "si votre petite fille se sent mal dans son corps, c'est pas grave on peut lui donner de la testostrone pour qu'elle se transforme un peu en garon et plus tard elle pourra faire une opration de changement de sexe".


Ce n'est pas  toi de rpondre  cette problmatique, c'est  des spcialistes effectuant des tudes srieuses sur le sujet.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Ce n'est pas  toi de rpondre  cette problmatique, c'est  des spcialistes effectuant des tudes srieuses sur le sujet.


Alors appliques toi dj ce principe en prtendant que Hollande n'est pas de gauche, plutt que d'utiliser 15 comptes diffrents pour mettre des dislicks aux gens.
Bien sr que si Hollande est de gauche.

Respecte ce que toi mme tu crits, car tu n'es personne pour prtendre le contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel rapport entre la gauche et le PS ?


Le PS se dit de gauche.
Et dans l'histoire il a eu des socialistes qui ont fait des trucs de gauche, par exemple :
1936 : Dlgus du personnel sous le Front populaire (*socialistes*, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1936 : Congs pays de quinze jours sous Lon Blum Front populaire (*socialistes*, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1936 : Semaine de 40 heures sous Lon Blum Front populaire (*socialistes*, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1936 : Convention collective sous Lon Blum Front populaire (*socialistes*, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1941 : Comits sociaux dtablissement mis en place par la Charte du travail sous Ptain.1941 : Minimum vieillesse et Retraite par rpartition Loi du 1er janvier 1941 par le secrtaire d'tat Ren Belin, ancien leader CGT, sous le rgime de Vichy (Ptain).1941 : Salaire Minimum Loi du 4 octobre 1941 contenue dans la Charte du Travail1941 : Nationalisation des diffrentes caisses d'assurances sant qui deviendra  la Libration la Scurit Sociale.1942 : La Loi du 28 juillet instaure la Mdecine du Travail obligatoire pour les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris. Sous Ptain.

Mais l on devrait tous parlez de Twitter, d'Elon Musk, de Mastodon, etc.
C'est pas le bon topic pour dire que le PS d'aujourd'hui n'est plus vraiment de gauche. (Benoit Hamon tait de gauche et il a t le candidat du PS a un moment donn)

----------


## Rolllmops

> Alors appliques toi dj ce principe en prtendant que Hollande n'est pas de gauche, plutt que d'utiliser 15 comptes diffrents pour mettre des dislicks aux gens.
> Bien sr que si Hollande est de gauche.


J'ai vraiment autre chose  faire que de crer des faux comptes pour te mettre des dislikes. Au cas o a t'aurait chapp, ton compteur de points tait dj en ngatif avant mme que je te connaisse. C'est juste que tu dis en moyenne un truc idiot par phrase et je ne suis pas le seul  le remarquer  ::roll:: 




> Le PS se dit de gauche.
> Et dans l'histoire il a eu des socialistes qui ont fait des trucs de gauche, par exemple :
> 1936 : Dlgus du personnel sous le Front populaire (*socialistes*, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1936 : Congs pays de quinze jours sous Lon Blum Front populaire (*socialistes*, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1936 : Semaine de 40 heures sous Lon Blum Front populaire (*socialistes*, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1936 : Convention collective sous Lon Blum Front populaire (*socialistes*, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1941 : Comits sociaux dtablissement mis en place par la Charte du travail sous Ptain.1941 : Minimum vieillesse et Retraite par rpartition Loi du 1er janvier 1941 par le secrtaire d'tat Ren Belin, ancien leader CGT, sous le rgime de Vichy (Ptain).1941 : Salaire Minimum Loi du 4 octobre 1941 contenue dans la Charte du Travail1941 : Nationalisation des diffrentes caisses d'assurances sant qui deviendra  la Libration la Scurit Sociale.1942 : La Loi du 28 juillet instaure la Mdecine du Travail obligatoire pour les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris. Sous Ptain.


On n'est plus tout  fait au dbut du XXe sicle au cas o a t'aurait chapp  ::aie:: 

Je t'accorde que Hamon semblait plutt de gauche, mais il n'a jamais t  un poste trs reprsentatif. Hollande, c'est Valls puis Macron comme premiers ministres.

----------


## BleAcheD

> Je t'accorde que Hamon semblait plutt de gauche, mais il n'a jamais t  un poste trs reprsentatif. Hollande, c'est Valls puis Macron comme premiers ministres.


C'est parce que le pouvoirs en place est un mlange d'opportuniste de gauche et de droite. Ces gens sont des girouettes qui change d'avis en fonction du vent.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk met sur place une nouvelle politique de suspension dfinitive pour usurpation d'identit,  cause des comptes qui le parodient.*
*Le milliardaire n'a pas attendu le conseil de modration pour changer cette politique malgr sa promesse  * 

*Elon Musk a dclar que les comptes Twitter se livrant  l'usurpation d'identit sans prciser clairement qu'il s'agissait d'une parodie seront dfinitivement suspendus. Twitter avait prcdemment mis un avertissement avant de suspendre les comptes, mais il n'y aurait dsormais aucun avertissement, a-t-il annonc. Un certain nombre de comptes qui ont chang leur nom en Elon Musk et se sont moqus du milliardaire ont dj t suspendus ou placs derrire un panneau d'avertissement.*

Le Twitter d'Elon Musk a une nouvelle rgle  suivre pour tous ceux qui ont un compte sur Twitter, comme il l'a annonc  partir de son propre compte : 




> l'avenir, la poigne des utilisateurs de Twitter se livrant  l'usurpation d'identit sans spcifier clairement "parodie" sera dfinitivement bannie.
> 
> Auparavant, nous mettions un avertissement avant la suspension, mais maintenant que nous dployons une vrification gnralise, il n'y aura pas d'avertissement. Cela sera clairement identifi comme une condition pour s'inscrire  Twitter Blue. Tout changement de nom entranera la perte temporaire de la coche vrifie.



C'est une mise  jour abrupte de la personne qui, il y a quelques jours  peine, a tweet :  La comdie est dsormais lgale sur Twitter  aprs avoir pris le contrle de l'entreprise. La comdie est lgale  tant qu'elle suit les rgles, qui sont ce qu'Elon dit qu'elles sont et peuvent changer  tout moment.


Plusieurs comptes qui avaient chang de nom pour reflter celui du nouveau propritaire de Twitter ont t suspendus ou placs derrire un panneau d'avertissement, notamment ceux de la comdienne amricaine Kathy Griffin et de l'ancien joueur de la NFL Chris Kluwe.

D'autres comptes, dont un parodiant l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump par le comdien Tim Heidecker, doivent encore tre suspendus.

Musk a prcdemment dclar qu'il s'opposait aux suspensions dfinitives de Twitter, y compris celle du compte officiel de Trump. Musk a dclar la semaine dernire que les comptes suspendus ne seraient pas rtablis tant qu'il n'y aurait pas  un processus clair pour le faire . Il a prcis qu'il ne suspendait pas le compte qui suivait son avion priv.

*Que disent les politiques de Twitter en vigueur ?*

Les politiques existantes de Twitter contiennent dj une section couvrant  les parodies, les commentaires et les comptes de fans . Comme les tweets ultrieurs de Musk l'ont prcis, le plan est d'appliquer la peine la plus lourde  la premire infraction, en sautant les deux premiers niveaux d'application numrs sur l'usurpation d'identit actuelle et les identits trompeuses.

Ci-dessous, les politiques de Twitter en matire d'identits fallacieuses et trompeuses :




> *Il est interdit de se faire passer pour des personnes, des groupes ou des organisations dans le but d'induire les autres utilisateurs en erreur, de les confondre ou de les tromper. Vous ne devez pas non plus utiliser de fausses identits susceptibles de perturber l'exprience des autres utilisateurs de Twitter.*
> 
> Nous voulons que les utilisateurs de Twitter puissent y trouver des voix authentiques. Pour cela, ils doivent pouvoir tre srs que la personne ou l'organisation indique dans le profil d'un compte reprsente rellement le propritaire de ce compte. Bien que vous ne soyez pas oblig d'afficher votre vrai nom ou une image de vous sur votre profil, votre compte ne doit pas usurper l'identit d'une autre personne ni se faire passer pour quelqu'un qui n'existe pas dans le but de tromper les autres. Les comptes qui utilisent des identits trompeuses peuvent tre source de confusion et nuire  l'intgrit des conversations sur Twitter. Pour cette raison, il est interdit de dtourner l'identit d'une personne, d'un groupe ou d'une organisation, ou de crer une fausse identit  des fins de tromperie.
> 
> *Qu'est‑ce qu'une identit fallacieuse ou trompeuse ?*
> 
> Le profil d'un compte est l'un des principaux lments qui constituent une identit sur Twitter. Il comprend un nom d'utilisateur (@nomdutilisateur), un nom de compte, une image de profil et une biographie.  
> 
> En vertu de cette politique, l'identit d'un compte est trompeuse si le titulaire de ce compte utilise de fausses informations de profil pour se prsenter comme une personne ou une entit qui ne lui est pas associe, ce qui est susceptible d'induire les autres utilisateurs de Twitter en erreur. Les identits trompeuses peuvent utiliser l'apparence d'une autre personne ou organisation dans le but d'induire en erreur en ce qui concerne l'affiliation du compte. Les fausses identits, qui utilisent des photos voles ou gnres par ordinateur et des noms invents pour se faire passer pour une personne ou une organisation qui n'existe pas, sont galement considres comme trompeuses lorsque les comptes en question adoptent un comportement perturbateur ou manipulateur.
> ...


*Que se passe‑t‑il si vous enfreignez cette politique ?* 

Les consquences d'une infraction  cette politique varient en fonction de sa gravit et de son type, et des ventuelles prcdentes infractions commises par le compte. Les sanctions que Twitter a prvues peuvent inclure les suivantes :

*Modifications du profil :*Si votre compte est susceptible de prter  confusion quant  son affiliation, Twitter peut vous demander de modifier le contenu de votre profil. Si vous enfreignez de nouveau cette politique aprs un premier avertissement, votre compte sera dfinitivement suspendu.
*Suspension temporaire du compte :* Si Twitter pense que vous enfreignez peut‑tre cette politique, il peut vous demander de fournir une pice d'identit officielle (comme un passeport ou un permis de conduire) avant de rtablir votre compte.
*Suspension dfinitive :* Si vous usurpez l'identit d'une autre personne ou si vous utilisez une fausse identit fallacieuse ou trompeuse, Twitter peut suspendre dfinitivement votre compte. Si vous pensez que votre compte a t verrouill ou suspendu par erreur, vous pouvez faire appel de cette dcision.

Malgr sa dclaration antrieure selon laquelle aucune dcision majeure sur le contenu ne serait prise tant que Twitter n'aurait pas mis en place un conseil de modration du contenu pour voter  leur sujet, le nouveau propritaire du service a apparemment pris cette dcision tout seul. Les conditions d'utilisation de Twitter ne refltent aucun nouveau changement de rgle, et Twitter n'a pas rpondu  une demande des mdias sur la faon dont ses politiques ont chang.

En attendant de voir comment les utilisateurs ragissent  cet ajustement de la politique, certains avaient dj expliqu  qu'essayer de rguler la faon dont les gens se comportent est historiquement une exprience catastrophique, surtout lorsque cette autorit est confie  un seul individu puissant . Un individu  noter que  Vous tes maintenant le roi de Twitter, et les gens pensent que vous, personnellement, tes responsable de tout ce qui se passe sur Twitter maintenant .

Sources : Elon Musk, Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir Elon Musk prendre seul une dcision majeure sur la politique de Twitter, sans passer par le conseil de modration de contenu pour voter  son sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait qu'Elon Musk a dcid d'appliquer la sanction la plus lourde ?
 ::fleche::  D'autres dcisions au gr de ses humeurs sont-elles  craindre ?

----------


## Rolllmops



----------


## herr_wann

La fameuse "libert d'expression"  gomtrie variable. A l'image de Trump et sa conception du vote : soit je gagne, soit les autres ont trich  ::aie::

----------


## micka132

> La fameuse "libert d'expression"  gomtrie variable. A l'image de Trump et sa conception du vote : soit je gagne, soit les autres ont trich


Ici la question n'est pas la libert de parole, c'est de se faire passer pour quelqu'un d'autre pour dire quelque chose.
On voit fleurir tout plein d'article (probablement un truc de l'AFP) avec le gros titre "l'actrice xxx banni de Twitter aprs s'tre moque d'Elon Musk". En fait, dans le dtail ( qui n'est pas forcement mentionn selon l'article) c'est qu'elle a chang son nom et sa photo de profil pour faire croire que c'tait Musk.

----------


## Rolllmops

Et ? Donald Trump a post presque exclusivement des trucs honteux avant de provoquer une tentative de putch et a ne lui pose visiblement pas de problme. Par contre faire un faux compte pour se moquer de Musk, l est la limite infranchissable ?

----------


## Jsaintyv

> Ce qui est le plus fou l dedans c'est que tu ne comprennes pas pourquoi il a mis 44 milliards dans twitter. Tous les milliardaires achtent des mdias pour influencer leurs lecteurs. Twitter est un mdia et Elon Musk en a fait son jouet, il peut maintenant faire ce qu'il veut avec. L'argent n'est pas un problme pour lui, sinon il aurait prfr payer l'amende que d'acheter Twitter.
> 
> Il va pouvoir influencer tellement de personnes maintenant, mme les futures lections quand papi biden aura pass l'arme  gauche et que Trump reviendra librer les usa du fardeau dmocrate.
> 
> Faut regarder plus loin que le bout de son nez par moment.


Non, je sais bien pourquoi il l'a rachet mais je suis perplexe sur son cot.  L'histoire d'internet montre que les rseaux sociaux  & les plateforme ont une dure de vie limite. 
Twitter n'est pas de tout premire jeunesse si au mieux, il lui reste 5  10 ans.

Twitter & Facebook sont sur la descente bientt remplac par Tiktok & Discord

Ils ne vont pas tarder  rejoindre: 
- Skype
- MSN Messenger
- AOL (Bidule)
- ICQ
- IRC
- Skyblog 
- Caramail

----------


## BleAcheD

D'ailleurs ces Elon Musk faisait des promos sur des nouvelles crypto, a serait bte de les bannir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## herr_wann

> Ici la question n'est pas la libert de parole, c'est de se faire passer pour quelqu'un d'autre pour dire quelque chose.
> On voit fleurir tout plein d'article (probablement un truc de l'AFP) avec le gros titre "l'actrice xxx banni de Twitter aprs s'tre moque d'Elon Musk". En fait, dans le dtail ( qui n'est pas forcement mentionn selon l'article) c'est qu'elle a chang son nom et sa photo de profil pour faire croire que c'tait Musk.


Tu as un compte twitter ? On parie que si tu publies le mme message sans usurper la photo de Musk, tu subieras le mme sort ? 
Il suffit de voir la vitesse  laquelle il bloquait les messages courtois mais embarrassants  son encontre avant mme qu'il ne soit propritaire pour se faire une ide du personnage.

----------


## micka132

> Tu as un compte twitter ? On parie que si tu publies le mme message sans usurper la photo de Musk, tu subieras le mme sort ?


Non je n'ai pas de compte twitter, mais il suffit de t'en crer un pour vrifier tes dires !

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Jack Dorsey, cofondateur et ancien PDG de Twitter, affirme qu'il est responsable des licenciements massifs mens par Elon Musk*
*il s'excuse d'avoir trop augment la taille de l'entreprise*

*Jack Dorsey a affirm dans une srie de tweets samedi qu'il tait responsable du ressentiment des employs de Twitter qui ont perdu leur travail lors de la purge mene par Elon Musk. Ce dernier a licenci environ la moiti des effectifs de l'entreprise au cours de la semaine dernire, y compris des quipes cls travaillant sur les droits de l'homme, l'accessibilit, l'thique de l'IA et la curation. Dorsey s'excuse d'avoir fait crotre Twitter "trop rapidement", ce qui a occasionn la situation dans laquelle se trouvent les employs licencis et ceux travaillant encore pour l'entreprise de mdias sociaux.*

Jack Dorsey, 46 ans, est cofondateur et ancien PDG de Twitter. Il a dirig la socit de mdias sociaux d'octobre 2015  novembre 2021, mais a subitement dcid de quitter son poste de PDG de Twitter afin de consacrer tous ses efforts  la croissance de Block (anciennement Square), une entreprise amricaine spcialise dans le paiement mobile et lectronique. Ces dernires annes, Block a tendu ses activits vers les services financiers aliments par la blockchain du bitcoin, avec sa filiale TDB. Toutefois, mme si Dorsey a galement quitt le conseil d'administration de Twitter, il se sent toujours concern par ce qui se passe au sein de l'entreprise.

Alors qu'il est rest silencieux depuis que Musk a rachet Twitter, Dorsey est sorti du silence samedi, dclarant qu'il assumait la responsabilit des rcents vnements qui ont impact les employs de l'entreprise, dont les licenciements massifs.  Les employs de Twitter d'hier et d'aujourd'hui sont forts et rsilients. Ils trouveront toujours un moyen, quelle que soit la difficult du moment. Je ralise que beaucoup sont en colre contre moi. J'assume la responsabilit de la raison pour laquelle tout le monde est dans cette situation : j'ai augment la taille de l'entreprise trop rapidement. Je m'en excuse , a dclar Dorsey sur Twitter samedi matin.



Dorsey a ajout :  je suis reconnaissant et j'aime tous ceux qui ont travaill sur Twitter. Je ne m'attends pas  ce que ce soit rciproque en ce moment - ou jamais - et je comprends . L'amour et la gratitude pourraient tre difficiles  rciproquer pour certains, tant donn que Dorsey a lou Musk comme tant la "solution singulire en laquelle il a confiance" pour diriger l'entreprise, lorsque la saga du rachat a commenc en avril dernier.  l'poque, Dorsey a dclar que Twitter avait besoin de se rinventer et a ajout que Musk tait bien plac pour apporter ce changement.  C'est la bonne voie. J'y crois de tout mon cur , avait-il dclar.

Il a exprim ce mme sentiment dans les messages texte privs qui ont t rvls dans le cadre du procs intent par Twitter contre Musk. Dans un message adress au PDG de Tesla et SpaceX, Dorsey a dclar :  je ne laisserai pas cela [l'acquisition] chouer et je ferai tout ce qu'il faut. C'est trop critique pour l'humanit . Selon un dpt auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) des tats-Unis, Dorsey a conserv une participation de 2,4 % dans Twitter lorsque Musk en a pris la proprit. Les documents ont rvl que Dorsey souhaite que Twitter devienne un protocole open source comme l'application de messagerie chiffre Signal.

Il faut noter qu'aprs son dpart de Twitter, Dorsey a prsent Bluesky, une plateforme de rseau social dcentralise. Il a publi sur Twitter que Bluesky a l'intention d'tre "un concurrent pour toute entreprise qui essaie de possder les fondamentaux sous-jacents des mdias sociaux ou les donnes des personnes qui les utilisent". Selon Bluesky, en substance, son protocole ATP permettrait aux utilisateurs de se dplacer entre diverses plateformes sociales en utilisant un seul navigateur haut de gamme - son application - tout en grant ce qu'ils voient et la quantit de donnes qu'ils partagent avec ces plateformes.

Bluesky n'est pas encore prt. Cependant, l'application est actuellement en test bta priv et sera bientt disponible pour le public. Par ailleurs, aprs les licenciements, les employs de Twitter touchs ont utilis le hashtag "#LoveWhereYouWorked", une parodie du hashtag interne "#LoveWhereYouWork", pour se remercier, se dire au revoir et partager des nouvelles personnelles. Par exemple, un ancien employ a tweet :  le nouveau hashtag est une phrase douce-amre - non pas parce que je suis parti, mais parce qu'il est parti . Malgr le dpart de Dorsey de ses rles officiels chez Twitter, son silence a t remarqu.

Musk, quant  lui, a abord les licenciements vendredi soir.  Concernant la rduction des effectifs de Twitter, il n'y a malheureusement pas le choix lorsque la socit perd plus de [4 millions de dollars par jour]. Toutes les personnes licencies se sont vues offrir 3 mois d'indemnits de licenciement, ce qui est 50 % de plus que ce qui est lgalement requis , a tweet Musk. Cependant, un groupe d'employs de Twitter a depuis dpos un recours collectif contre l'entreprise, l'accusant de ne pas les avoir prvenus suffisamment tt des suppressions de postes, conformment  la loi fdrale WARN (Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification Act).

Avant de licencier environ 50 % du personnel de Twitter, dont 15 % de l'quipe charge de la modration du contenu, Musk a galement licenci le PDG Parag Agrawal et un certain nombre d'autres cadres, notamment le directeur financier Ned Segal et le responsable des politiques Vijaya Gadde. Toutefois, des rumeurs indiquent que certains des employs licencis l'ont t par erreur et que Twitter leur demandait dsormais de revenir. D'autres auraient t licencis avant que la direction ne se rende compte que leur travail et leur exprience pourraient tre ncessaires pour crer les nouvelles fonctionnalits envisages par Musk.

Selon des personnes au fait du dossier, Twitter compte encore prs de 3 700 employs. Musk pousserait ceux qui restent dans l'entreprise  avancer rapidement dans l'expdition de nouvelles fonctionnalits, et dans certains cas, les employs auraient mme dormi au bureau pour respecter de nouveaux dlais. Pendant le week-end, un nouveau plan d'abonnement Twitter Blue a t dvoil, offrant une coche de vrification pour tout utilisateur qui paie 8 $ par mois. D'autres fonctionnalits devraient suivre, notamment la possibilit de publier des vidos plus longues et d'obtenir un classement prioritaire dans les rponses, les mentions et les recherches.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dclarations de l'ancien PDG de Twitter sur les rcents licenciements ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Musk est en mesure de rinventer Twitter et de le rendre meilleur comme le prtend Dorsey ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi, les plaignants rclament le paiement des salaires dus

 ::fleche::  Twitter demande  certains travailleurs licencis de revenir aprs avoir rduit les effectifs de moiti. Certains d'entre eux ont t licencis par erreur, l'exprience des autres est ncessaire

 ::fleche::  TBD, l'entreprise bitcoin de Jack Dorsey, prsente son alternative au Web3 : le Web5, un nouveau Web dcentralis qui fonctionnera uniquement grce  la blockchain du bitcoin

 ::fleche::  Jack Dorsey, cofondateur de Twitter, se retire du conseil d'administration de la plateforme de mdias sociaux

----------


## Leruas

Du coup les parodies de Sandrine Rousseau a va tre interdit galement ?
Ou c'est juste les parodies de Saint Elon Musk qui sont interdites ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Erviewthink

Il s'est fait ratio par Arkunir et a supprim son tweet 

https://twitter.com/Arkunir/status/1...QJq-EqA5A&s=19

https://twitter.com/Arkunir/status/1...a5iIvR1mw&s=19

Le fc chmage a ananti un milliardaire mgalo il reste encore un peu d'espoir dans ce monde.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> bah non je vois pas le problme.
> au contraire ceux qui gagent 1500/mois devrait aussi faire grve et atteindre ces salaires. Et non ce n'est pas dplac, ce qui est dplac c'est les patrons qui paye le smic. Si la grve force total a mieux redistribuer les bnfices entre les actionnaires et les salaries c'est bien. C'est l'inverse quand la grosse boite du cac40 garde tous pour les actionnaires que cette boite devrait avoir honte et se faire tout petit...
> 
> Le PDG de TotalEnergies, Patrick Pouyann  eu 52% d'augmentation, alors pourquoi Michu agent de maitrise chez total ne rclamerais pas la mme chose ? ce n'est que justice.
> Si le pdg de total gagnait que 3000/mois et avait eu qu'une augmentation de 3% j'aurais eu un discours dans ton sens mais ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> il faut voir ce que tu appelle charges. si c'est pour payer Hadopi ou la sacem oui c'est du financement inutile.
> Mais les charges mdical ou de l'ducation, c'est vital pour qu'un pays sorte de la pauvret. Les USA ont un systme catastrophique, les pauvres sont illettrs et crve  la moindre maladie.





> Personne ne s'est mut quand l'anne prcdente il a baiss de 36%, et qu'avec ses 52% il est toujours infrieur de 4% au salaire de 2019. Que je sache aucun des Michus n'a eu cette baisse de salaire.
> Donc si c'est a la justice pour toi, on devrait baisser le salaire de tous les employs de chez Total de 4% et non les augmenter comme ils ont eu rcemment. Ou alors il faudrait augmenter ce pauvre PDG pour suivre la mme augmentation que ces collgues.
> Alors oui, en vrai son salaire c'est toujours hyper confortable, et on peut discuter 1000 fois pour savoir si c'est n'importe quoi, mais juste parler de cette augmentation en la comparant  celles des autres, c'est un peu du foutage de gueule lorsqu'on le montre qu'une part de la ralit.


Les grvistes de chez TotalEnergies , ont fait grve pour du 2500 / 3000  ... Quand dans le mme temps ceux ci ont paralys la France et des travailleurs / demandeurs d'emplois qui gagnent bien moins ... Certains ont potentiellement perdu leur emplois ou ont tout simplement loup des entretiens d'embauches faute de pouvoir se dplacer en voiture.

Pas sur que dans l'opinion cela soit acceptable.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Les grvistes de chez TotalEnergies , ont fait grve pour du 2500 / 3000  ... Quand dans le mme temps ceux ci ont paralys la France et des travailleurs / demandeurs d'emplois qui gagnent bien moins ... Certains ont potentiellement perdu leur emplois ou ont tout simplement loup des entretiens d'embauches faute de pouvoir se dplacer en voiture.
> 
> Pas sur que dans l'opinion cela soit acceptable.


Dj pour les salaires entre ce que disent les communicants de Total et la ralit il y a sans doute un monde, ensuite qu'on soit  1500 ou  3000, on vit en fonction de ses moyens avec le prt logement, voiture, ventuellement les tudes des enfants, etc. Donc avec une inflation de plusieurs centaines d'euros supplmentaires par mois, on peut se retrouver dans la merde.

Quant  l'opinion, elle ferait mieux de reporter sa rage sur les milliardaires.

----------


## pierre-y

Elon Musk n'interdit pas les parodie mais il faut que a soit explicitement marqu que a en est une. La dessus, je ne vous pas ou est le problme. C'est mme plutt du bon sens.

----------


## Erviewthink

Nous sommes dans un monde capitaliste tre milliardaire c'est le summum de la russite dans ce monde.

Les gens ne vont pas cracher sur la russite c'est pourquoi les milliardaires sont aduls.

----------


## Pandi_Panda02

> la confiance dgradante des utilisateurs


En quoi la confiance des utilisateurs est dgradante ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk est-il brillant ou alors totalement inapte ? Les experts sont diviss sur son style de management*
*suite  l'acquisition de Twitter  * 

*Diffrents analystes ont t interpells pour donner leur avis sur les actions ralises par Elon Musk avec Twitter depuis qu'il en a pris la tte. Pour sa part, James Hayton, professeur d'innovation et d'entrepreneuriat  la Warwick Business School, a soutenu la dcision de licenciement d'employs prise par Elon Musk en insistant sur l'importance de prendre le contrle total de l'organisation par mesure de scurit.

Au contraire, William Klepper, professeur de gestion  la Columbia Business School, a dfini Musk comme brillant, mais a condamn son approche en la dcrivant comme  une tude de cas de leadership dfaillant . Klepper a soulign son comportement incohrent lors de l'achat de l'entreprise et a qualifi son action d'imprvisible. Il a galement critiqu son style autocratique, car il ne laisse aucune place  la critique constructive.*

Le 28 octobre, Twitter a connu son nouveau PDG, Elon Musk, suite  un accord de rachat de 44 milliards de dollars. La nouvelle s'est rpandue comme une trane de poudre, le public tant dsireux de savoir quelles dcisions le milliardaire de la tech prendrait et s'il serait  mesure de redresser la barre d'une entreprise dj en difficults. 

Elon Musk a ajout l'entreprise Twitter  son empire commercial aprs des mois d'escarmouches juridiques. Il a clbr l'vnement en licenciant des membres de la direction. Musk a licenci Parag Agrawal, qui a succd  Jack Dorsey en tant que PDG de Twitter et le directeur financier Ned Segal, tous deux prsents dans le btiment au moment des faits et escorts par la scurit, selon Reuters. Vijaya Gadde, le responsable politique de l'entreprise, que Musk avait publiquement critiqu, a galement t vinc. Sean Edgett, le directeur juridique, est galement parti, rapporte le New York Times. Sarah Personette, responsable de la clientle, a galement t licencie. Les cadres ont t grassement pays : Agrawal a reu 38,7 millions de dollars, Segal 25,4 millions de dollars, Gadde 12,5 millions de dollars et Personette, qui a tweet hier qu'elle tait ravie du rachat par Musk, a reu 11,2 millions de dollars.

Musk a initialement propos de racheter Twitter en avril, puis a chang d'avis et a tent de faire marche arrire en mai. Il a ensuite chang d'avis une nouvelle fois le 4 octobre, en dposant une lettre auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission affirmant son engagement envers l'accord initial. Musk devrait s'adresser aux employs de Twitter aujourdhui , maintenant que son rachat pour 44 milliards de dollars est conclu.

*Ses employs de confiance*

Le nouveau propritaire de Twitter a pris avec lui plus de 50 de ses employs Tesla de confiance, principalement des ingnieurs logiciels de l'quipe Autopilot. Les employs des autres socits de Musk sont dsormais autoriss  travailler chez Twitter, dont plus de 50 de Tesla, deux de la Boring Company (qui construit des tunnels souterrains) et un de Neuralink (qui dveloppe une interface cerveau-machine).

Certains des amis, conseillers et bailleurs de fonds de Musk, dont le chef de son _family office_ Jared Birchall, le business angel Jason Calacanis et le directeur de l'exploitation fondateur de PayPal et capital-risqueur David Sacks, sont galement impliqus. Il en va de mme pour deux personnes qui partagent le nom de famille de Musk, James et Andrew Musk, qui ont travaill respectivement chez Palantir et Neuralink.

Parmi les dizaines de personnes qu'Elon Musk a recrutes spcifiquement auprs de Tesla figurent : le directeur du dveloppement logiciel Ashok Elluswamy, le directeur de l'ingnierie du pilote automatique et de TeslaBot Milan Kovac, le directeur principal de l'ingnierie logicielle Maha Virduhagiri; Pete Scheutzow, senior staff technical program manager, et Jake Nocon, qui fait partie de l'unit de surveillance de Tesla, en tant que responsable principal du renseignement de scurit.

Nocon travaillait auparavant pour Uber et Nisos, une socit de scurit qui avait un contrat de plusieurs millions de dollars avec Tesla pour identifier les menaces internes et surveiller les critiques de la socit.

Chez Twitter, Musk compte sur ses lieutenants et ses loyalistes pour dcider qui et quoi retrancher ou garder sur le rseau social.

Il les presse galement d'apprendre tout ce qu'ils peuvent sur Twitter le plus rapidement possible, du code source  la modration du contenu et aux exigences de confidentialit des donnes, afin qu'il puisse repenser la plate-forme, ont dclar plusieurs employs de Twitter au cours du week-end.

Musk s'est prsent comme un absolutiste de la libert d'expression, mais il doit quilibrer ces souhaits avec les lois et les ralits commerciales. Il a dclar dans une lettre ouverte aux annonceurs la semaine dernire alors qu'il reprenait l'entreprise:  Twitter ne peut videmment pas devenir un enfer libre pour tous, o tout peut tre dit sans consquence .


*Des dlais serrs*

Plusieurs employs de Twitter ont dclar au cours du week-end que les employs de Tesla actuellement sur Twitter ont t impliqus dans la rvision du code sur le rseau social, mme si leurs comptences acquises en travaillant sur Autopilot et d'autres logiciels et matriels Tesla ne chevauchent pas directement les langages et les systmes utiliss pour construire et entretenir le rseau social. Ces employs ont demand  ne pas tre nomms, car ils ne sont pas autoriss  parler  la presse de questions internes et craignent des reprsailles.

Par exemple, la plupart des ingnieurs des constructeurs automobiles, mme l'avant-gardiste Tesla, n'ont aucune exprience dans la conception et l'exploitation de moteurs de recherche et de plates-formes largement accessibles au public.

Twitter a plusieurs bases de code avec des millions de lignes de code dans chacune, et une myriade de 10 millions ou mme 100 millions ou plus de systmes de requtes par seconde (RPS) qui le sous-tendent. Chez Tesla, Python est l'un des langages de script prfrs, et chez Twitter, les programmeurs ont largement utilis Scala.

Twitter est galement plus expos aux rglementations internationales concernant le discours de haine et la confidentialit des donnes, par exemple, en particulier le rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes de l'Union europenne.

Les employs de Twitter qui taient l avant que Musk ne prenne le relais ont dclar qu'on leur avait demand de montrer  ses quipes toutes sortes de documentations techniques, de justifier leur travail et celui de leurs quipes, et d'expliquer leur valeur au sein de l'entreprise. La menace de licenciement plane s'ils n'impressionnent pas, ont-ils dclar.

*50% du personnel a t remerci, puis des dizaines ont t rappeles*

Twitter a rcemment licenci 50% de ses employs, y compris les employs de l'quipe de confiance et de scurit, a dclar le responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de l'entreprise, Yoel Roth, dans un tweet :  La rduction de nos ressources humaines d'hier a touch environ 15 % de notre organisation Trust & Safety (contre environ 50 % de licenciements  l'chelle de l'entreprise), notre personnel de modration de premire ligne subissant le moins d'impact .


Plusieurs membres de l'quipe d'apprentissage automatique, d'thique, de transparence et de responsabilit (META pour Machine Learning, Ethics, Transparency and Accountability) de Twitter, y compris son ancien chef, ont publi sur Twitter qu'ils n'taient plus dans l'entreprise. Au moins un des anciens travailleurs a suggr que toute l'quipe tait dissoute.

Aprs avoir licenci environ la moiti de l'entreprise, Twitter s'adresse  des dizaines d'employs qui ont perdu leur emploi et leur demande de revenir.

Certains de ceux  qui on demande de revenir ont t licencis par erreur, selon deux personnes familires avec les dcisions. D'autres ont t licencis avant que la direction ne se rende compte que leur travail et leur exprience pourraient tre ncessaires pour crer les nouvelles fonctionnalits envisages par Musk, ont dclar les personnes, demandant  ne pas tre identifies en train de discuter d'informations prives.

Twitter s'est spar de prs de 3 700 personnes la semaine dernire par e-mail afin de rduire les cots aprs l'acquisition de Musk, qui a t clture fin octobre. De nombreux employs ont appris qu'ils avaient perdu leur emploi aprs que leur accs aux systmes de l'entreprise, comme la messagerie lectronique et Slack, ait t soudainement suspendu. Les demandes de retour des employs montrent  quel point le processus tait prcipit et chaotique.

Le projet de Twitter de rembaucher des travailleurs a d'abord t signal par Casey Newton, un journaliste du New York Times :  Plusieurs sources indiquent dans les chats Twitteret Blind que la socit a commenc  contacter certaines personnes qu'elle a licencies hier pour leur demander de revenir. Oups ! 


De son ct, Elon Musk a tent de justifier la dcision de se sparer d'autant d'employs :  En ce qui concerne la rduction des effectifs de Twitter, malheureusement, il n'y a pas d'autre choix lorsque l'entreprise perd plus de 4 millions de dollars par jour. Toutes les personnes sorties se sont vu offrir 3 mois d'indemnit de dpart, soit 50 % de plus que l'exigence lgale .


*Que pensent les analystes des dbuts d'Elon Musk avec la gestion de Twitter ?*

Les actions de Musk ont suscit des critiques, mais  il n'est pas rare de prendre des mesures drastiques lorsqu'une entreprise ne parvient pas  raliser son potentiel , a dclar James Hayton, professeur d'innovation et d'entrepreneuriat  la Warwick Business School. Twitter est sous-performant par rapport  ses homologues plus importants qui ont dj gel les embauches ou supprim des emplois  et il est probablement sage de rduire les effectifs, a-t-il dclar.

 Vous licencieriez videmment le PDG dans ce scnario , a ajout Hayton.  Vous devez prendre le pouvoir et prendre le contrle de l'organisation, ce qui est trs difficile  faire si vous ne licenciez pas ces cadres suprieurs. La centralisation du contrle est essentielle si vous essayez de vous engager dans un changement rapide et peut-tre impopulaire. Ces choses ont du sens, mme si elles ne sont pas agrables .

Il a ajout:  Ce sera un choc, mais il vaut mieux retirer le pansement rapidement, plutt que de laisser les choses s'envenimer .

* Pas bon pour le leadership ou la gestion* 

L'approche de Musk en matire de gestion est  une tude de cas de leadership rat , comme l'a dcrit William Klepper, professeur de gestion qui donne un cours de leadership excutif  la Columbia Business School.

Il a dcrit Musk comme un grand  agent de changement  et un  gnie , mais  qui n'excelle pas dans le leadership ou la gestion .

Il a soulign la relation pineuse entre Musk et les dirigeants dsormais licencis de Twitter, lorsque le milliardaire a d'abord accept d'acheter l'entreprise pour 44 milliards de dollars, puis a retir son offre. Son indcision a incit Twitter  poursuivre Musk en justice et il a accept d'acheter l'entreprise au prix d'origine en octobre.

La saga de six mois a montr  qu'il ne s'en tient pas  sa parole , a regrett Klepper, ajoutant que les dcisions de Musk sont  tout simplement trop erratiques pour y mettre du poids .

 Sa parole extriorise simplement sa pense actuelle, donc je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de la crdibilit dans ce qu'il dit. Je pense que cela est devenu clair dans la faon dont il a volu dans la relation avec Twitter , a-t-il dclar.

Pour Klepper, le style autocratique de Musk ne laisse aucune place  la critique constructive.

 Maintenant, beaucoup de gens admirent cela parce que cela apparat comme un commandement fort, une sorte de leader de contrle, et je peux comprendre que lorsque la testostrone coule, cela puisse tre attrayant pour les gens , a-t-il dclar.  Mais il n'a pas ce que j'appellerais une bonne sant pour une organisation au fil du temps .

*Le meilleur poste de travail de Musk ? Directeur de l'innovation*

Musk ferait mieux de servir de  directeur de l'innovation  dans son conglomrat d'entreprises, y compris Twitter, selon Klepper. Il devrait ensuite embaucher des personnes possdant de solides comptences en leadership et en gestion pour occuper les postes de direction.

Hayton, d'autre part, pense qu'il est clair que Musk peut diriger directement, soulignant sa capacit  embaucher les meilleurs talents technologiques pour excuter ses grandes visions, par exemple, sa socit spatiale SpaceX.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous le point de vue du professeur James Hayton, qui approuve les licenciements et la prise de pouvoir d'Elon Musk, ou plutt du professeur William Klepper, qui rappelle les incohrences durant la saga de rachat et note que le style de gestion autocratique de Twitter ne laisse pas la place  une critique constructive ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous les propos du professeur qui voit en Elon Musk un grand  agent de changement  et un  gnie , mais  qui n'excelle pas dans le leadership ou la gestion  ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la proposition d'Elon Musk comme directeur de l'innovation et non PDG ?

----------


## Anselme45

Les seuls faits dont on peut tre sr:

1. Aucun des experts qui s'expriment n'a fond une entreprise, et encore moins des entreprises, qui ont eu le succs de celles de Musk

2. La russite d'une entreprise ne dpend pas que de la qualit de son crateur mais le plus souvent de la chance (il faut dvelopper le bon produit, au bon moment, un bon endroit et rencontrer les bonnes personnes).

3. Musk est peut-tre un imbcile mais,  la diffrence des "experts", il a mis en pratique la clbre de citation de Michel Audiard, dialoguiste de gnie du cinma franais des annes 60, "un con qui marche ira toujours plus loin qu'un intellectuel qui reste assis"   ::cfou::

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne sais pas trop.

Si on regarde on a 
tesla, sa russite la plus mdiatique qui est considr comme une bulle financire depuis 2 ou 3 ans.
Starlink qui n'a pas de modle financier bnficiaire, et qui pose de nombreux problmes politiques
Space x qui fonctionne plutt pas mal.
L Hyperloop qui est en train de faire un flop
Les tunnels qui s'arrtent aussi.
Twitter qui dfie tous les pronostic en matire de management RH violent et inneficace.

Au final, le seul projet qui tient la route c'est space x, financ massivement par l'tat amricain.
Et je ne sais pas o la politique de RH actuelle va les mener... On entre dans la priode o les salaris essentiels qui ont lanc la bote vont partir pour capitaliser sur cette exprience... Les rcentes frasques de Musk n'aidant pas a les retenir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Partagez-vous les propos du professeur qui voit en Elon Musk un grand  agent de changement  et un  gnie , mais  qui n'excelle pas dans le leadership ou la gestion  ?


J'ai galement l'impression que la gestion ce n'est pas son truc.
a ne doit pas tre marrant de bosser pour lui.
Mais bon au final a change rien, les gens qui bossent dans les entreprises comme The Boring Company, Neuralink, OpenAI, etc, russissent  produire des bons trucs.




> Que pensez-vous de la proposition d'Elon Musk comme directeur de l'innovation et non PDG ?


a ne sert  rien de parler de a.
Plus Elon Musk entendra cette critique plus il aura envie d'tre PDG.




> Les tunnels qui s'arrtent aussi.


Apparemment la socit The Boring Company est toujours active.

====
Il parait que Twitter a battu son record de frquentation rcemment.



> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1589784134691741696
> *Twitter usage is at an all-time high lol*





> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1589784884666859520
> *I just hope the servers dont melt!*


En ce moment les mdias parlent beaucoup de Twitter, mais bon a finira par passer avec le temps.

----------


## PomFritz

> *Elon Musk est-il brillant ou alors totalement inapte ? Les experts sont diviss sur son style de management*
> 
> Hayton, d'autre part, pense qu'il est clair que Musk peut diriger directement, soulignant sa capacit  embaucher les meilleurs talents technologiques pour excuter ses grandes visions, par exemple, sa socit spatiale SpaceX.
> 
> *Et vous ?*


Peut-tre aussi qu'avec SpaceX, il n'est pas en roue libre et qu'il a la NASA et l'administration aux fesses qui ne dirigent pas leurs affaires en faisant les clowns sur Twitter?

----------


## Rolllmops

Il me parat plus qu'vident qu'il est incomptent et je dirais qu'on peut se permettre de supposer une instabilit psychologique non ngligeable.

----------


## juju26

Que c'est navrant de voir des personnes critiquer alors qu'ils sont incapables d'accomplir un millime de ce que Musk a fait...
Je ne suis pas pour autant un fanboy et je n'ai pas de Tesla  :;):

----------


## 23JFK

Comme tous les milliardaires, c'est surtout un type qui a eu la chance d'tre au bon endroit, au bon moment. Comptences et travail sont survalus pour des raisons idologiques. La vie reste avant tout une affaire de hasard.

----------


## David_g

> Que c'est navrant de voir des personnes critiquer alors qu'ils sont incapables d'accomplir un millime de ce que Musk a fait...
> Je ne suis pas pour autant un fanboy et je n'ai pas de Tesla


Mais du coup cela veut dire ne pas avoir d'avis sportif, pas d'avis culturel, pas d'avis politique ou en conomie ?
Sinon on est plusieurs ici  faire du management (et certainement des personnes ayant aussi des connaissances en gestion/rh etc) donc  pouvoir parler du management d'elon musk.

----------


## noremorse

je veux bien tre inapte et crer des entreprises comme Tesla ou SpaceX

----------


## Ryu2000

> crer des entreprises comme Tesla ou SpaceX


Je ne sais pas pour SpaceX par contre je sais qu'il n'a pas cr Tesla.
La socit existait sans lui.

----------


## Rolllmops

Il y a plein de gens compltement incomptents qui ont russi dans la vie tout comme il y a encore beaucoup plus de gens extrmement comptents qui ont essay et chou, mais on ne se souvient pas d'eux. La vie est en immense majorit une loterie, c'est tudi, chiffr.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk aurait discut de la possibilit de mettre l'ensemble de Twitter derrire un paywall,*
*mais des experts craignent que cette initiative nuise  la plateforme de mdias sociaux*

*Elon Musk, le nouveau propritaire de Twitter, envisagerait de mettre toute la plateforme derrire un paywall. Le changement potentiel serait encore  l'tude, l'une des questions tant de savoir si tous les utilisateurs seront confronts  l'ventuel paywall. La rumeur indique que Twitter pourrait tre gratuit pendant un certain temps chaque mois, avant que ne soit mis en place un systme de paiement mesur. Mais alors que Musk cherche dsesprment de nouvelles sources de revenus pour la plateforme qu'il a acquise  44 milliards de dollars, les experts estiment qu'un tel changement pourrait avoir un impact ngatif sur l'entreprise.*

Tout le monde - y compris, le grand public, les employs restants de Twitter et plusieurs de ses co-investisseurs - ignore toujours la relle feuille de route de Musk pour Twitter. Depuis le rachat fin octobre, la direction a t marque par des licenciements massifs, des pauses de dpenses de certains annonceurs et une confusion sur les changements de politique de la plateforme. Mais la nouvelle information de ce dbut de semaine concerne une potentielle transformation de Twitter en une plateforme accessible uniquement via un abonnement. Des personnes au fait du dossier auraient dclar que le srieux de ce projet n'tait pas clair.

Elles auraient ajout qu'une telle mesure, si elle tait mise en uvre, "ne semblait pas imminente". Pour l'instant, un tel systme est encore loin d'tre mis en uvre, car la plupart des membres de l'quipe travaillant sur Twitter Blue, le service payant de l'entreprise, se concentrent sur le projet de Musk de faire payer 8 dollars par mois pour la vrification. Mais, cela montre comment Musk fait des pieds et des mains pour rentabiliser rapidement son investissement de 44 milliards de dollars dans Twitter. Il a rcemment dclar que Twitter avait dj connu une baisse "massive" de ses revenus, certains annonceurs ayant interrompu leurs dpenses.



Selon certaines sources, l'accord de 44 milliards de dollars conclu par Musk pour acheter le rseau social comprenait des prts bancaires qui coteront  l'entreprise 1 milliard de dollars d'intrts annuels. Musk a rcemment dclar que Twitter perdait 4 millions de dollars par jour. Twitter a report ses projets de vrification payante jusqu'aprs les lections de mi-mandat aux tats-Unis, aprs que des employs ont dclar que cela pourrait entraner une augmentation de la dsinformation. En outre, le nouveau propritaire de Twitter a pu constater la confusion qui rgne autour des changements apports  la vrification au cours du week-end.

Certains comptes vrifis se sont moqus de lui en changeant leur nom d'utilisateur et leur photo de profil. Le vrai Musk a alors tweet que tous les imitateurs seraient bannis s'ils n'taient pas clairement identifis comme des parodies. Une personne au courant des plans a dclar que Musk et l'un de ses proches conseillers, le capital-risqueur David Sacks, ont discut de l'ide de mettre l'ensemble de Twitter derrire un paywall lors de runions ces derniers jours. La mise en place d'un paywall  l'chelle de la plateforme est la dernire rflexion de Musk sur la manire de crer de nouvelles sources de revenus pour Twitter.

Lundi, Musk a dclar que l'utilisation de Twitter avait atteint un niveau record, mais que la plateforme avait galement vu de nombreux utilisateurs la quitter. Le MIT Technology Review a rapport la semaine dernire qu'environ 1,3 million de comptes ont t dsactivs ou suspendus depuis la prise de contrle par Musk. Pendant ce temps, certaines clbrits quittent la plateforme pour protester contre son nouveau propritaire, le mannequin Gigi Hadid la qualifiant de "cloaque de la haine et du sectarisme". General Mills, Audi et Pfizer font partie des entreprises qui ont annonc qu'elles ne feraient plus de publicit sur Twitter.

Les licenciements mens par Musk vendredi ont t brutaux pour toutes les personnes concernes - y compris celles qui ont particip  leur planification, dont beaucoup ont elles-mmes perdu leur emploi. Si le processus variait selon les quipes, certains managers ont t invits  soumettre  l'quipe de Musk deux phrases sur tous leurs subordonns directs : une phrase expliquant ce que faisait l'employ, et une phrase justifiant le maintien de son emploi chez Twitter. Selon les rapports, les managers agonisaient sur les dcisions et jouaient des coudes avec leurs pairs dans le but de prserver l'emploi des plus vulnrables d'entre eux.

Il s'agissait de femmes enceintes, employs atteints de cancer et travailleurs sous visa, entre autres. Certaines quipes auraient subi plus de coupes que d'autres ; et plusieurs auraient t entirement limines. Mais il s'est avr que l'entreprise est alle trop loin. Quelques heures aprs les licenciements, certains managers avaient dj reu l'ordre de demander  certains employs licencis s'ils voulaient rcuprer leur ancien poste. Cela a commenc par une rumeur sur Blind, l'application o les employs de diverses entreprises peuvent discuter anonymement avec leurs collgues. Mais elle a t poste dans les canaux publics de Slack.

 Dsol de @- tout le monde ce week-end, mais je voulais faire passer le message que nous avons la possibilit de demander aux personnes qui ont t mises  pied si elles reviendront. J'ai besoin de rassembler des noms et des justifications d'ici dimanche  16h PST. Je vais faire des recherches, mais si l'un d'entre vous a t en contact avec des personnes qui pourraient revenir et qui, selon nous, nous aideront, veuillez les nommer avant 16h. Je pense que nous pourrions avoir besoin d'aide pour Android et iOS , peut-on lire dans un message de ce type envoy par un responsable aux employs.

La socit aurait contact les ingnieurs et les concepteurs au cours de la journe coule pour tenter de les faire revenir. Certains employs craignent que si Twitter ne parvient pas  les faire revenir volontairement, l'entreprise annule officiellement l'avis de licenciement qu'ils ont reu vendredi. En vertu de la loi WARN, les entreprises comptant plus de 100 employs  temps plein sont tenues de donner un pravis de 60 jours si elles licencient 33 % ou plus de leur personnel. Chez Twitter, ce pravis comprenait la promesse de payer les employs pendant les 60 jours suivants et de leur accorder un mois d'indemnits de licenciement.

Aujourd'hui, les travailleurs craignent que s'ils refusent de revenir volontairement, Twitter les licencie pour abandon de poste, les privant ainsi de ce qui aurait t trois mois de salaire. Certains employs ont commenc  consulter des avocats pour connatre leurs options au cas o ils seraient rappels. D'autres sont en rvolte ouverte, tweetant des fils publics sur les diffrents aspects de l'organisation qui ont t briss aprs le dsastre du processus de licenciement de Musk. Pendant ce temps, les cadres restants se prparent  une charge de travail beaucoup plus importante que celle  laquelle ils taient habitus.

Ce week-end, Jack Dorsey, cofondateur et ancien PDG de Twitter, a affirm qu'il tait responsable du ressentiment des employs de Twitter qui ont perdu leur travail lors de la purge mene par Elon Musk. Dorsey, qui a subitement quitt son poste de PDG en octobre 2021 pour se concentrer sur l'univers des cryptomonnaies, s'est excus d'avoir fait crotre Twitter "trop rapidement". Selon lui, c'est ce qui a occasionn la situation dans laquelle se trouvent aujourd'hui les employs licencis et ceux travaillant encore pour l'entreprise.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide de mettre l'ensemble de Twitter derrire un paywall ?
 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous prt  payer pour avoir accs au Twitter d'Elon Musk ?
 ::fleche::  Ce projet rendrait-il le rseau social meilleur qu'il ne l'tait avant le rachat ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quels impacts un tel changement pourrait-il avoir sur le rseau social ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk est-il brillant ou alors totalement inapte ? Les experts sont diviss sur son style de management suite  l'acquisition de Twitter

 ::fleche::  Jack Dorsey, cofondateur et ancien PDG de Twitter, affirme qu'il est responsable des licenciements massifs mens par Elon Musk, il s'excuse d'avoir trop augment la taille de l'entreprise

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk met sur place une nouvelle politique de suspension dfinitive pour usurpation d'identit,  cause des comptes qui le parodient, sans attendre la mise en place du conseil de modration

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter publie de nouvelles rgles dans lesquelles il a supprim ses politiques en matire de dsinformation,*
*une dcision qui apporte encore plus de confusion auprs des utilisateurs  * 

*Les rgles de Twitter sous le nouveau PDG Elon Musk publies lundi n'incluent pas de politiques sur la dsinformation. Elon Musk a dclar que les rgles  volueront avec le temps , mais telles qu'elles se prsentent lundi, elles semblent offrir un squelette de politiques de scurit plus simple que ce qui existait auparavant. Les nouvelles rgles interdisent des actions telles que la glorification de la violence, la promotion du terrorisme, l'exploitation sexuelle des enfants et le harclement cibl. Elles cherchent galement  empcher les utilisateurs de se faire passer pour d'autres et de publier les informations prives d'autres personnes.*

Pendant des annes, Twitter a t un chef de file dans la lutte contre la dsinformation et la protection des lections. Il tait souvent en avance sur ses pairs dans la cration et l'application de nouvelles politiques, et c'tait la premire grande plate-forme  avoir banni l'ancien prsident Donald Trump aprs l'insurrection du Capitole, forant les autres  lui emboter le pas.

Mais les inquitudes grandissent quant au fait que le tumulte au sein de Twitter au cours de la premire semaine suivant son acquisition par Elon Musk pourrait affaiblir ses garanties pour les lections de mi-mandat.

Le Twitter de Musk a licenci des milliers d'employs dans toute l'entreprise la semaine dernire, les rductions du personnel ont affect ses quipes de politique publique et de confiance et de scurit, et des rductions importantes ont t faite dans la _curation team_, qui contribue  faire remonter des informations fiables sur la plate-forme sur les lections et autres vnements d'actualit. Le chaos n'a t amplifi qu'au cours du week-end lorsque Twitter a sembl vouloir dployer pour la premire fois, puis a dcid de reporter un plan controvers permettant  tout utilisateur de payer 8 dollars pour bnficier du badge "vrifi" (une proposition qui, selon les critiques, aurait provoqu une confusion sur les comptes et les tweets dans lesquels les utilisateurs pourraient faire confiance).

Musk a promis de ne modifier aucune des politiques de contenu de Twitter avant la fin des lections de mi-mandat. Mais les changements qu'il a dj apports  l'entreprise les ont affaiblies et rendues vulnrables, a dclar Paul Barrett, directeur adjoint du Stern Center for Business and Human Rights de l'Universit de New York.

 L'ouragan de catgorie 5 induit par Musk sur Twitter a le potentiel de perturber les lections de mi-mandat , a dclar Barrett,  parce qu'un grand nombre d'employs de Twitter qui, autrement, prteraient attention  l'utilisation abusive de la plate-forme ont dj t licencis, craignent d'tre les prochains sur le billot, ou sont distraits par le sort des collgues qui sont conduits  la porte .

*Tout a commenc par les parodies du compte d'Elon Musk...*

Elon Musk a dclar que les comptes Twitter se livrant  l'usurpation d'identit sans prciser clairement qu'il s'agissait d'une parodie seront dfinitivement suspendus. Twitter avait prcdemment mis un avertissement avant de suspendre les comptes, mais il n'y aurait dsormais aucun avertissement, a-t-il annonc. Un certain nombre de comptes qui ont chang leur nom en Elon Musk et se sont moqus du milliardaire ont dj t suspendus ou placs derrire un panneau d'avertissement.

Le Twitter d'Elon Musk a une nouvelle rgle  suivre pour tous ceux qui ont un compte sur Twitter, comme il l'a annonc  partir de son propre compte : 




> l'avenir, la poigne des utilisateurs de Twitter se livrant  l'usurpation d'identit sans spcifier clairement "parodie" sera dfinitivement bannie.
> 
> Auparavant, nous mettions un avertissement avant la suspension, mais maintenant que nous dployons une vrification gnralise, il n'y aura pas d'avertissement. Cela sera clairement identifi comme une condition pour s'inscrire  Twitter Blue. Tout changement de nom entranera la perte temporaire de la coche vrifie.



Plusieurs comptes qui avaient chang de nom pour reflter celui du nouveau propritaire de Twitter ont t suspendus ou placs derrire un panneau d'avertissement, notamment ceux de la comdienne amricaine Kathy Griffin et de l'ancien joueur de la NFL Chris Kluwe.

D'autres comptes, dont un parodiant l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump par le comdien Tim Heidecker, doivent encore tre suspendus.

Musk a prcdemment dclar qu'il s'opposait aux suspensions dfinitives de Twitter, y compris celle du compte officiel de Trump. Musk a dclar la semaine dernire que les comptes suspendus ne seraient pas rtablis tant qu'il n'y aurait pas  un processus clair pour le faire . Il a prcis qu'il ne suspendait pas le compte qui suivait son avion priv.

*...et a conduit  une modification des politiques d'utilisation de Twitter*

Les nouvelles  rgles de Twitter  n'incluent pas certaines des politiques que la plate-forme avait en place avant que Musk ne reprenne la socit dans le cadre de son acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars, y compris des rgles pour attnuer la dsinformation sur COVID-19 ou la dsinformation de crise sur les zones en conflit, comme que l'Ukraine. Les rgles stipulent que les utilisateurs ne peuvent pas utiliser les services de Twitter  dans le but de manipuler ou d'interfrer dans l'lection d'autres processus civiques .

Dans un billet de blog d'aot, la socit a dfini des rgles supplmentaires en place avant les lections, notamment l'tiquetage des  informations trompeuses  et la direction des utilisateurs vers des informations sur le vote avec des tiquettes. Ces rgles ne semblaient pas tre incluses dans les rgles publies lundi.




> L'objectif de Twitter est d'tre au service de la conversation publique. La violence, le harclement et les autres types de comportements similaires dcouragent les personnes de s'exprimer et diminuent au bout du compte la valeur de la conversation publique mondiale. Nos rgles visent  garantir que tout un chacun puisse participer  la conversation publique librement et en toute scurit.
> 
> *Scurit*
> 
> *Violence :* il est interdit de menacer de recourir  la violence  l'encontre d'une personne ou d'un groupe de personnes. Nous interdisons galement toute apologie de la violence. Dcouvrez nos politiques en matire de menaces violentes et d'apologie de la violence. 
> 
> *Terrorisme/extrmisme violent :* il est interdit de profrer des menaces de terrorisme ou d'extrmisme violent, ainsi que d'y inciter. 
> 
> *Exploitation sexuelle des enfants :* nous avons une politique de tolrance zro pour l'exploitation sexuelle des enfants sur Twitter.
> ...


En rponse  un journaliste sur Twitter pour savoir si les nouvelles rgles signifient que Twitter n'applique plus ses politiques relatives  la dsinformation, le responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de Twitter, Yoel Roth, a rpondu "non".

Le dploiement intervient dans un contexte d'inquitudes gnralises des groupes de dfenses des droits civiques concernant le risque d'augmentation des discours de haine et de dsinformation sur Twitter sous Musk, sur la base des commentaires prcdents du PDG qui a indiqu vouloir implmenter sa vision d'une plate-forme de  libert d'expression  avec moins de mesures de modration de contenu en place.

Mme avant de changer officiellement les politiques de Twitter, les dirigeants des groupes de dfense ont critiqu les dcisions de Musk de licencier le personnel de Twitter. Ils ont dclar que ces changements de personnel rendraient difficile pour Twitter de modrer le contenu  un niveau acceptable, mme si Musk ne modifiait pas les politiques.

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait que Twitter ait supprim la dsinformation de ses politiques d'utilisation ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir l'entreprise le faire ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Je dirais qu'on peut se permettre de supposer une instabilit psychologique non ngligeable.


Sais tu que Elon Musk est Autiste Asperger ? Tu vas t'attirer les foudres de neuro-atypiques de se forum en l'insultant de la sorte .  ::?:  




> je sais qu'il n'a pas cr Tesla.
> La socit existait sans lui.


Exact . A l'origine Tesla c'tait des voitures thermiques : https://www.google.fr/search?q=tesla...h=969&biw=1873 , proche de la Lotus au Opel Elise

----------


## Rolllmops

> Sais tu que Elon Musk est Autiste Asperger ? Tu vas t'attirer les foudres de neuro-atypiques de se forum en l'insultant de la sorte .


Je ne m'attaquais pas  ses traits autistiques (que j'ignorais) mais  son comportement erratique et irrationnel.

----------


## ben51

> Exact . A l'origine Tesla c'tait des voitures thermiques : https://www.google.fr/search?q=tesla...h=969&biw=1873 , proche de la Lotus au Opel Elise


Je pense que tu a mal compris,  l'origine Tesla ctait de prendre le chassie d'une voiture thermique (une Lotus Elise) et dit coller un moteur lectrique.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter tente de persuader les annonceurs de revenir en affirmant que la croissance des utilisateurs est  son apoge,*
*mais les tweets d'Elon Musk diffusant des thories du complot font hsiter les annonceurs    * 

*Un nouveau document publi par Twitter explique comment la croissance quotidienne des utilisateurs de l'application a atteint un nouveau sommet, sous la direction d'Elon Musk. Le service commercial de Twitter a mentionn lundi dans des discussions avec les annonceurs de la socit  quel point la plateforme fonctionnait bien. Cela pourrait tre un moyen de mieux persuader les annonceurs de revenir.

Musk a tweet vendredi que Twitter perdait plus de 4 millions de dollars par jour, en grande partie parce que les annonceurs ont commenc  fuir une fois qu'il a pris le relais. Le milliardaire de la tech a accus les militants des droits civiques de faire pression sur les annonceurs, bien que de nombreux acteurs de l'industrie de la publicit affirment que ses tweets diffusant des thories du complot y ont contribu.*

La croissance quotidienne des utilisateurs de Twitter a atteint des  sommets historiques  au cours de la premire semaine complte de possession de la plate-forme par Elon Musk, selon un document de la socit. 

Depuis la prise de contrle spectaculaire de Musk, la croissance des utilisateurs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) de Twitter a connu une croissance de plus de 20 %, tandis que  le plus grand march de Twitter, les tats-Unis, crot encore plus rapidement , selon une FAQ interne partage avec l'quipe de vente de Twitter lundi qui,  son tour, l'a utilis dans les conversations avec les annonceurs. Selon la FAQ, Twitter a gagn plus de 15 millions de mDAU,  franchissant la barre du quart de milliard  depuis la fin du deuxime trimestre, lorsqu'il a cess de publier des informations financires en tant qu'entreprise publique.

Si ces chiffres sont conformes  la faon dont Twitter a rapport les mesures lorsqu'elles taient publiques, ils impliquent que le service n'a pas encore connu d'exode massif sous la proprit de Musk. Il a tweet dimanche que, depuis l'annonce de son accord pour acheter Twitter,  le nombre d'utilisateurs a considrablement augment dans le monde . Twitter a signal pour la dernire fois 237,8 millions de mDAU et un taux de croissance annuel de 16,6% pour le deuxime trimestre.

D'ailleurs, Elon Musk n'a pas hsit  indiquer sur son compte que  L'utilisation de Twitter est  un niveau record lol , ajoutant que,  J'espre juste que les serveurs ne vont pas cder ! 


Musk a galement tweet un graphique montrant que les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) de Twitter ont augment rapidement  passant de 240  255 millions depuis juillet, tandis que les mDAU amricains ont augment de trois millions.

Cette mtrique reflte le nombre d'utilisateurs connects qui voient des publicits sur Twitter. Lorsque Twitter a lanc son Twitter Blue  2,99 $ par mois et par utilisateur en novembre dernier (que Musk a maintenant augment  8 $), il a dclar qu'il visait 315 millions de mDAU au quatrime trimestre 2023, contre 152 millions de mDAU au quatrime trimestre 2019. Twitter esprait alors doubler revenus annuels de 3,7 milliards de dollars en 2020  plus de 7,5 milliards de dollars en 2023.

*Alors que les utilisateurs ne fuient peut-tre pas Twitter en masse, c'est le cas des annonceurs*

Le message aux annonceurs intervient alors que plusieurs grandes marques ont suspendu la publicit sur Twitter depuis le rachat de Musk en raison de questions sur son attitude  l'gard de la libert d'expression par rapport  la modration du contenu. Les marques qui auraient suspendu la publicit depuis le rachat de Musk incluent Carlsberg, General Motors, General Mills, Mondelez, United Airlines et Volkswagen.

Dans un autre tweet vendredi, Musk a dclar que la socit avait constat  une baisse massive de ses revenus  en raison de  groupes d'activistes faisant pression sur les annonceurs . 


Les rapports faisant tat d'une forte augmentation des tweets racistes et haineux aprs sa prise de contrle ont d'abord effray les annonceurs, bien que Twitter ait dclar par la suite que l'afflux tait d  des  campagnes de trolling  coordonnes. La FAQ pour les annonceurs de lundi indique que  les niveaux de discours de haine restent dans les normes historiques, reprsentant 0,25%  0,45% des tweets par jour parmi des centaines de millions .

Pendant ce temps, l'viscration par Musk de la direction de Twitter, associe  la dmission de sa principale responsable de la publicit, Sarah Personette, a laiss les annonceurs se demander  qui faire part de leurs proccupations. La FAQ a t partage sur Twitter lundi par Alex Josephson, qui a dj consacr 10 ans de sa vie  l'entreprise et est actuellement vice-prsident de Twitter Next, une quipe qui aide les marques  crer des campagnes sur le rseau social depuis 2019. Son message  l'quipe de vente note que 25 % de l'organisation a t touche par les licenciements massifs de Musk vendredi et que  la dcision de rduire notre prsence dans certaines zones gographiques a contribu de manire significative  la rduction des ventes .

*Une autre proccupation parmi les annonceurs sont les tweets d'Elon Musk, y compris son tweet dsormais supprim amplifiant une thorie du complot sur l'attaque violente contre Paul Pelosi.* 

Dimanche, Elon Musk a donn foi  une thorie du complot marginale sur la violente attaque contre Paul Pelosi.

Le nouveau propritaire de Twitter a tweet un lien vers un article plein d'affirmations sans fondement sur Pelosi. L'article a t publi sur un site Web qui prtend tre un mdia. Musk, qui compte 112 millions d'abonns sur la plate-forme qu'il possde maintenant, a publi l'histoire en rponse  un tweet d'Hilary Clinton  8h15 HE. Il a ensuite supprim le tweet vers 14 heures, mais pas avant d'avoir accumul plus de 28 000 retweets et 100 000 likes.

En lien avec un article du Los Angeles Times sur l'agresseur prsum de Pelosi, Clinton a crit:  Le Parti rpublicain et ses porte-parole rpandent dsormais rgulirement des thories de la haine et du complot dranges. Il est choquant, mais pas surprenant, que la violence en soit le rsultat. En tant que citoyens, nous devons les tenir responsables de leurs paroles et des actes qui s'ensuivent .

En rponse, Musk a mis un lien vers l'article et a crit:  Il y a une possibilit qu'il y ait plus dans cette histoire qu'il n'y parat .

En 2016, le mme site Web a faussement affirm que Clinton tait dcde et que la personne sur la piste de la campagne prsidentielle n'tait pas Clinton mais son double.

 Est-ce que les rgles en vigueur sur Twitter s'appliquent  Elon Musk ?  peut-on lire sur la FAQ des annonceurs Twitter. La rponse est simplement  Oui .

Cette FAQ raffirme galement l'affirmation de Musk selon laquelle Twitter ne modifiera pas ses politiques de modration de contenu tant qu'il n'aura pas form et convoqu un  conseil de modration de contenu aux points de vue trs divers . Pour l'heure, aucune information n'a filtr concernant un potentiel conseil de confiance et de scurit compos d'experts extrieurs.

Une autre partie de la FAQ met en vidence la rapidit avec laquelle les choses changent  l'intrieur de Twitter en ce moment*: elle indique que la prochaine refonte de l'abonnement Twitter Blue qui introduit la vrification payante  n'affectera pas les comptes vrifis existants pour le moment  et que  les annonceurs de grandes marques qui sont dj vrifis auront dsormais une tiquette "Officiel" supplmentaire sous leur nom lors de la relance de Twitter Blue cette semaine .

*Publicit de marque*

Dans leur note, les analystes de S&P ont dclar qu'une rcession conomique attendue pserait sur les revenus publicitaires de Twitter l'anne prochaine. Musk a dclar la semaine dernire que Twitter tait plus vulnrable aux rductions des dpense en publicit que les autres plateformes de mdias sociaux, car la majeure partie provient de la publicit des marques, plutt que de la publicit  rponse directe qui implique une interaction avec les consommateurs. Les annonceurs rduisent d'abord la publicit de marque pendant les priodes de vaches maigres.

Les malheurs de Twitter sont galement un problme pour les banques qui ont soutenu l'acquisition de Musk, mme si la socit continue de respecter ses obligations de dette, car elles doivent se dbarrasser de la dette de leurs livres et la revendre  des investisseurs. Elles l'ont conserve jusqu' prsent parce que les taux d'intrt plus levs l'ont rendue moins attrayante pour les investisseurs, et elles devraient la vendre  rabais. Une dtrioration des activits de Twitter a le potentiel de transformer ce qui est actuellement une perte de centaines de millions de dollars pour les banques en milliards de dollars.

 Il va tre difficile de vendre la dette car l'activit devrait dcliner l'anne prochaine , a dclar Roberta Goss, directrice gnrale principale de Pretium Partners LLC, qui investit dans la dette des entreprises.

Les investisseurs et les analystes de la dette ont dclar que Musk devait s'assurer que l'entreprise tait suffisamment rentable pour honorer le remboursement de sa dette, sinon elle aurait besoin d'une injection de liquidits.

 L'effet de levier pourrait atteindre les deux chiffres  moins que Musk n'apporte beaucoup plus de fonds propres que prvu ou n'amliore considrablement la rentabilit , ont crit les analystes de S&P Global dans une note de recherche sur le crdit. Ils ont donn  l'entreprise la note  indsirable  B -.

Musk et ses co-investisseurs ont collectivement apport 30 milliards de dollars pour l'accord Twitter. Cet argent serait en danger si Twitter exigeait une restructuration de la dette sur toute la ligne.

Musk a commenc  rduire considrablement ses cots, licenciant la moiti des 7 400 employs de l'entreprise. Dans l'ensemble, il essaie de trouver jusqu' 1 milliard de dollars d'conomies annuelles sur les cots d'infrastructure, y compris sur les serveurs et les services cloud. En 2021, Twitter avait des cots et dpenses totaux de 5,6 milliards de dollars.

Musk a galement prsent des plans pour un nouveau service d'abonnement qui inclura la vrification de l'authenticit des utilisateurs de Twitter et cotera 8 $ par mois. S'il peut gnrer suffisamment de revenus pour diversifier les bnfices de Twitter sans aliner les utilisateurs, ce serait une aubaine, ont dclar les analystes du crdit.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui pourrait, selon vous, expliquer la popularit de Twitter actuellement ?
 ::fleche::  Cela est-il suffisant pour faire revenir les annonceurs ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des stratgies dployes par Elon Musk pour tenter de gnrer de l'argent ?

----------


## Aiekick

c'est un autiste de type asperger, donc son intelligense sociale / empathique doit etre proche de zero. pas le mieux pour manager...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Je ne m'attaquais pas  ses traits autistiques (que j'ignorais)


Soit 




> mais  son comportement erratique et irrationnel.


Plutt un comportement "dcal" . "erratique" et "irrationnel" c'est fort de caf , limite insultant aussi ... 




> Je pense que tu as mal compris,  l'origine Tesla ctait de prendre le chassie d'une voiture thermique (une Lotus Elise) et dit coller un moteur lectrique.


J'tais persuad que c'tait du thermique, une ancienne traine par pas loin de chez moi  un moment.

----------


## escartefigue

> une ancienne *traine* par pas loin de chez moi  un moment.


On apprend ainsi que vous habitez dans un quartier anim  ::mrgreen:: 

Ne pas confondre ancienne traine qui est un _pripatticienne  la retraite_ et ancienne qui trainait _vnrable tacot qui lambine_
L'ancienne train*ait*, c'est mieux comme a !

----------


## cdusart

> Sais tu que Elon Musk est Autiste Asperger ? Tu vas t'attirer les foudres de neuro-atypiques de se forum en l'insultant de la sorte .


Juste non.
Il s'est attir les foudres des autistes en affirmant a, pas l'inverse.
Elon Musk n'a jamais montr de signe qu'il est un autiste asperger, allez discuter avec des autistes et vous verrez assez facilement la diffrence.

Et je ne comprends pas comment des gens peuvent lui faire confiance sur ces simples dire sans preuve concrte.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Juste non.
> Il s'est attir les foudres des autistes en affirmant a, pas l'inverse.
> Elon Musk n'a jamais montr de signe qu'il est un autiste asperger, allez discuter avec des autistes et vous verrez assez facilement la diffrence.
> 
> Et je ne comprends pas comment des gens peuvent lui faire confiance sur ces simples dire sans preuve concrte.


Chaque trouble autistique est diffrent, t'es un spcialiste de ce trouble pour affirmer a sans l'avoir diagnostiqu ? Tu fais exactement ce que tu dnonces c'est assez hypocrite je trouve.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter va introduire le label  Officiel  pour certains comptes vrifis comme ceux des gouvernements et des mdias*
*au lancement de son service premium Twitter Blue de 8 $ / mois, qui ne vrifiera pas rellement l'identit des utilisateurs   * 

*La plate-forme de mdias sociaux du milliardaire Elon Musk, Twitter, introduira un label  officiel  pour certains comptes vrifis, y compris les principaux mdias et les gouvernements, lors du lancement de son nouveau produit d'abonnement premium  8 $, a dclar mardi sa responsable des produits en phase de dmarrage, Esther Crawford. Crawford a galement confirm que le produit d'abonnement Twitter Blue remani, qui permettra aux utilisateurs payants de porter des coches bleues sur leurs comptes, ne vrifiera pas rellement l'identit des utilisateurs. L'absence de vrification d'identit est susceptible de soulever des inquitudes quant  la possibilit que des personnes se fassent passer pour des personnalits publiques.*

Dans une FAQ  l'intention des annonceurs, la plate-forme a mis en vidence la rapidit avec laquelle les choses changent  l'intrieur de Twitter en ce moment : elle indique que la prochaine refonte de l'abonnement Twitter Blue qui introduit la vrification payante  n'affectera pas les comptes vrifis existants pour le moment  et que  les annonceurs de grandes marques qui sont dj vrifis auront dsormais une tiquette "Officiel" supplmentaire sous leur nom lors de la relance de Twitter Blue cette semaine .

Il n'a fallu attendre que quelques heures pour que Twitter annonce, mardi 8 novembre, qu'il allait ajouter une tiquette grise  Officiel   certains comptes de haut niveau pour indiquer qu'ils sont authentiques.

Le systme actuel du site, consistant  utiliser des  coches bleues  confirmant l'authenticit d'un compte, disparatra bientt pour ceux qui ne paient pas de frais mensuels. Les coches seront disponibles  une date qui n'a pas encore t annonce pour toute personne dispose  payer un abonnement de 7,99 $ par mois, qui comprendra galement des fonctionnalits bonus, telles que moins de publicits et la possibilit d'avoir des tweets plus visibles que ceux provenant de non-abonns.

Le systme de vrification actuel de la plate-forme est en place depuis 2009 et a t cr pour s'assurer que les comptes de haut niveau et destins au public sont bien ceux qu'ils prtendent tre.

Esther Crawford, responsable des produits en phase de dmarrage de la socit, a dclar mardi :




> De nombreuses personnes ont demand comment vous pourrez faire la distinction entre les abonns @TwitterBlue avec des coches bleues et les comptes vrifis comme officiels, c'est pourquoi nous introduisons le label "Officiel" pour slectionner les comptes lors du lancement.
> 
> Tous les comptes prcdemment vrifis ne recevront pas le label "Officiel" et le label n'est pas disponible  l'achat. Les comptes qui le recevront comprennent les comptes gouvernementaux, les socits commerciales, les partenaires commerciaux, les principaux mdias, les diteurs et certaines personnalits publiques.
> 
> Le nouveau Twitter Blue n'inclut pas la vrification d'identit - il s'agit d'un abonnement payant opt-in qui offre une coche bleue et l'accs  certaines fonctionnalits. Nous continuerons d'exprimenter des faons de diffrencier les types de comptes.



Les experts ont exprim leur inquitude quant au fait que la mise  disposition de la coche  quiconque moyennant des frais pourrait conduire  des usurpations d'identit et  la diffusion d'informations errones et d'escroqueries. L'tiquette grise, une couleur qui a plutt tendance  se fondre dans l'arrire-plan, est un compromis apparent. Mais cela pourrait conduire  plus de confusion, car les utilisateurs de Twitter habitus  la coche bleue comme marque d'authenticit devront dsormais rechercher la dsignation  Officiel  moins vidente.

Notons que Twitter a prvu comment ragir dans la section  Authenticit  de ses rgles :




> *Authenticit*
> 
> *Manipulation de la plate-forme et spam :* il est interdit d'utiliser les services de Twitter d'une manire qui vise  supprimer ou  amplifier artificiellement des informations, et d'adopter un comportement qui manipule ou perturbe l'exprience des utilisateurs.
> 
> *Intgrit civique :* Il est interdit d'utiliser les services de Twitter dans le but de manipuler des lections ou d'interfrer dans des lections ou dans d'autres processus civiques. Cela inclut la publication ou le partage de contenu susceptibles d'empcher la participation des lecteurs ou de tromper les personnes sur les modalits de participation  un processus civique, notamment le moment et l'endroit o il a lieu.
> 
> *Identits fallacieuses et trompeuses :* il est interdit de se faire passer pour des personnes, des groupes ou des organisations d'une manire qui entrane une mprise, une confusion ou une duperie des autres. Vous ne devez pas non plus utiliser de fausse identit d'une faon qui perturbe l'exprience des autres utilisateurs de Twitter.
> 
> *Mdias synthtiques ou manipuls :* il est interdit de partager des mdias synthtiques ou manipuls  des fins de tromperie et susceptibles de causer des prjudices. Par ailleurs, nous pouvons marquer les Tweets contenant des mdias synthtiques et manipuls, afin de fournir plus de contexte et de permettre aux utilisateurs de juger de leur authenticit.
> ...


*Twitter continue de clarifier ses plans concernant la vrification sur la plate-forme sous le nouveau propritaire Elon Musk.*

Le 1er novembre, Musk a indiqu que Twitter distribuerait des coches bleues  qui avaient t conues pour aider  identifier les utilisateurs authentiques et influents  aux abonns du service premium de la plate-forme, Blue.  Le systme actuel de seigneurs et paysans de Twitter pour savoir qui a ou n'a pas une coche bleue est une connerie. Pouvoir au peuple ! Blue pour 8 $/mois , a crit Musk.

Au cours du week-end, le service premium remani a brivement sembl avoir t lanc, la socit de mdias sociaux dclarant samedi dans une mise  jour des appareils Apple iOS que tous les utilisateurs qui  s'inscrivent maintenant   son service premium  Twitter Blue  obtiendront un coche bleue. Parmi les autres fonctionnalits promises dans le cadre de la refonte du service premium, citons la moiti du nombre de publicits, la possibilit de publier des vidos plus longues et le classement prioritaire du contenu publi sur la plate-forme.

Le lendemain, cependant, le New York Times a rapport que la socit avait retard le dploiement du nouveau processus de vrification jusqu'aprs les lections amricaines de mi-mandat, craignant que de faux comptes  vrifis  ne se fassent passer pour des politiciens ou des organes de presse.

Les faux comptes pour les reprsentants du gouvernement sont un problme rcurrent pour Twitter dans le monde. L'annonce du nouveau label  Officiel  intervient aprs une pousse interne des responsables politiques de l'entreprise, qui craignaient fortement que les responsables gouvernementaux du monde entier ne soient peu susceptibles et ne veuillent payer pour des coches vrifies, a dclar une source au courant de l'affaire. 

Les changements apports au programme Blue ne sont qu'une des nombreuses pices mobiles alors que Musk s'apprte  prendre le contrle des oprations de la plate-forme. Aprs avoir licenci la moiti de sa main-d'uvre mondiale la semaine dernire, il a t rapport que Twitter avait demand  des  dizaines  de personnes de retourner au travail.

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait de permettre  quiconque d'accder  un compte premium avec la coche bleue sur son compte sans avoir  confirmer son identit ? Bonne ide parce que la prsentation de papiers d'identit serait un frein pour beaucoup ou mauvaise ide  cause des risques encourus d'usurpation d'identit et tout ce qui pourrait aller avec (escroquerie en tout genre, diffamation, etc.) ?
 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous les craintes des experts  ce sujet ?

----------


## Rolllmops

> Plutt un comportement "dcal" . "erratique" et "irrationnel" c'est fort de caf , limite insultant aussi ..


Houla, si tu savais  quel point je me fiche d'tre insultant envers Musk. Il s'agit trs clairement de l'un des tre humains les plus abjects de la sphre mdiatique actuelle.

----------


## cdusart

> Chaque trouble autistique est diffrent, t'es un spcialiste de ce trouble pour affirmer a sans l'avoir diagnostiqu ? Tu fais exactement ce que tu dnonces c'est assez hypocrite je trouve.


je suis d'accord avec toi.

C'est juste que de part mon exprience de vie, j'ai t en contact avec des autiste. 
Mais effectivement je ne suis pas qualifi pour diagnostiquer quelqu'un. 
Je n'affirme d'ailleur pas qu'il n'est pas autiste asperger, je dis juste que les signes ne sont pas l et son histoire de vie romanc pour ces besoins de com/go, ne le montre pas non plus.

Ce qui m'insupporte au premier degrs, c'est de voir quelqu'un prtendre quelque chose sur sa simple parole sans argument ni preuve.

----------


## pmithrandir

Donc on avait un check bleu qui permettait de reconnatre les comptes officiels.

Dans l'ide de gnrer des revenus .. cette check bleu est transforme en truc plus gnrique qui finalement ne garantie plus grand chose.

On invente donc un check gris pour l'ancien comportement. Pour le moment les grands comptes en sont exclu .. mais je doute peu qu'ils y seront aussi puisque ce sont eux qui cr le contenu qui fait vivre la plateforme.


Au final... Laisser les check bleue et en ajouter un statut gris avec les avantages souffles par Musk n'aurait il pas t plus simple?

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Il s'agit trs clairement de l'un des tre humains les plus abjects de la sphre mdiatique actuelle.


Je trouve ton propos totalement exagr.

Si tu fais rfrence aux conditions de travail, Tesla paient plutt bien ses salaris et spaceX est l'une des boites qui paient le mieux ses salaris aux USA.
Si tu fais rfrence aux horaires de travail, 40h/semaine, malheureusement, c'est peu aux US, ils ne sont pas aux journes de 7h par jours la bas. (ce que je dplore)
Si tu fais rfrence  l'humain qu'il est, il a fait plus pour l'humanit en quelques annes, que des gouvernements entier qui sont censs tre l pour le peuple.
Si tu fais rfrence  ses choix politiques, il ne les a jamais avances, tu peux stipuler qu'il est d'extrme droite, tu n'en as pas les preuves. (et mme s'il l'tait et alors ... certains sont bien d'extrme gauche, c'est autant pire)

Je veux bien admettre que le personnage nerve, surtout quand le type a des milliards d'euros sur son compte en banque et que nous, on a  peine de quoi vivre et que le mec nous donnerais mme pas un petit million, mais il faut aussi prendre en compte comment a se passe aux USA qui ne sont pas l'Europe.

De l  dire que c'est l'un des humains les plus abjects, il faut arrter le dlire.

----------


## Itachiaurion

> Je trouve ton propos totalement exagr.
> 
> Si tu fais rfrence aux conditions de travail, Tesla paient plutt bien ses salaris et spaceX est l'une des boites qui paient le mieux ses salaris aux USA.
> Si tu fais rfrence aux horaires de travail, 40h/semaine, malheureusement, c'est peu aux US, ils ne sont pas aux journes de 7h par jours la bas. (ce que je dplore)
> Si tu fais rfrence  l'humain qu'il est, il a fait plus pour l'humanit en quelques annes, que des gouvernements entier qui sont censs tre l pour le peuple.
> Si tu fais rfrence  ses choix politiques, il ne les a jamais avances, tu peux stipuler qu'il est d'extrme droite, tu n'en as pas les preuves. (et mme s'il l'tait et alors ... certains sont bien d'extrme gauche, c'est autant pire)
> 
> Je veux bien admettre que le personnage nerve, surtout quand le type a des milliards d'euros sur son compte en banque et que nous, on a  peine de quoi vivre et que le mec nous donnerais mme pas un petit million, mais il faut aussi prendre en compte comment a se passe aux USA qui ne sont pas l'Europe.
> 
> De l  dire que c'est l'un des humains les plus abjects, il faut arrter le dlire.


Elon Musk a ouvertement appeler au vote rpublicains, je suis sur de l'avoir vu dans les publications, a ne dit pas qu'il est forcment dextrme droite mais en tout cas il affiche trs clairement sont camp. Il a galement mit en avant une dsinformation sur une personalit dmocrate avant de se rtracter (trop tard) quand a a senti mauvais. Il n'est mme pas faussement neutre ses actions indique clairement sont camp politique et ses opinions.

Je veux bien une liste des bienfait pour l'humanit de M. Musk parce que l j'avoue rflchir je ne vois rien de particulier. Il n'a pas trouv le remde pour le cancer ou la faim dans le monde.

Justifier de son comportement pas terrible en tant que PDG envers ses employs a dire "ils font tous pareil aux USA" (ce qui n'est pas vrais) n'est pas une excuse de son comportement anti-syndicat et de ses autres pratiques assez totalitaire.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Elon Musk a ouvertement appeler au vote rpublicains, je suis sur de l'avoir vu dans les publications, a ne dit pas qu'il est forcment dextrme droite mais en tout cas il affiche trs clairement sont camp.


Les Rpublicains reprsentent aujourd'hui l'extrme droite. La droite rpublicaine telle qu'elle existe encore tant bien que mal en France n'existe plus. Les USA sont un pays totalement bris o la dmocratie est srieusement en danger.

HaryRoseAndMac tant d'extrme droite, il est normal que les agissement de Musk ne le choquent pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je veux bien une liste des bienfait pour l'humanit de M. Musk parce que l j'avoue rflchir je ne vois rien de particulier. Il n'a pas trouv le remde pour le cancer ou la faim dans le monde.


Je veux bien aussi

Parce que ses 3 apports les plus significatifs sont pour moi
Avoir rendu les voitures lectriques sexy... quand on a 40 000 euros
Avoir lanc des milliers de sattelites inutiles dans l espace pour un service discutable
Avoir russi  envoyer des gens dans l espace sans les Russes.

Je vois pas le gain norme pour l humanit. J'aurai mme plutt parl de perte.

----------


## Rolllmops

Tu as oubli les beta-tests de voitures autonomes en prod  ::mrgreen::

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Elon Musk a ouvertement appeler au vote rpublicains, je suis sur de l'avoir vu dans les publications, a ne dit pas qu'il est forcment dextrme droite mais en tout cas il affiche trs clairement sont camp. Il a galement mit en avant une dsinformation sur une personalit dmocrate avant de se rtracter (trop tard) quand a a senti mauvais. Il n'est mme pas faussement neutre ses actions indique clairement sont camp politique et ses opinions.
> 
> Je veux bien une liste des bienfait pour l'humanit de M. Musk parce que l j'avoue rflchir je ne vois rien de particulier. Il n'a pas trouv le remde pour le cancer ou la faim dans le monde.
> 
> Justifier de son comportement pas terrible en tant que PDG envers ses employs a dire "ils font tous pareil aux USA" (ce qui n'est pas vrais) n'est pas une excuse de son comportement anti-syndicat et de ses autres pratiques assez totalitaire.


Ton point de vue est intressant et il est clair que perso, je n'aimerais pas par exemple que l'on m'impose de ne pas tre en tltravail, surtout en 2022 ou l'on en vois les bnfices.
Mais ce que tu viens d'voquer, ne justifie pas d'en faire un tre immonde.

Moi j'en vois un enfant gt qui fait des crises d'enfants gts, mais pas une mauvaise personne.

Au pire des cas, c'est une personne qui a des convictions politiques diffrentes des tiennes, a, a justifie donc de s'acharner sur lui de ton point de vue ?
Moi les bnfices je les vois : les avances technologiques, la conqute spatiale, ...

On peu s'imaginer qu'il faut d'abord s'occuper des problmes sur Terre afin qu'on court tous nue en riant dans l'herbe verte  la fin de la journe, mais mme avec tout les efforts du monde, l'humain ne changera pas ce qu'il est : un animal.

Comme tout les animaux, on peut les dresser, mais a s'arrtera l et ce n'est pas en le castrant de plus en plus  chaque gnration, que cela changera en ralit quelque chose.

Mettre les efforts sur le spatial, sur les progrs techniques, ... moi, ne me parait pas absurde, bien au contraire.

Quand  ces ides politiques, chacun  le droit d'avoir celle qu'il veut et c'est justement ce qui fait avancer notre monde, moi je ne veux pas d'un monde ou tout le monde pense pareil, est pareil, vois le monde pareil, ...
Ce monde l, de l'extrme gauche, est un goulag  ciel ouvert, autant que l'est le monde de l'extrme droite ou c'est chacun chez soit.

En attendant, ce sera toujours "la loi du plus fort", d'une manire ou d'une autre, il est urgent d'arrter de croire qu'on peut mettre tout le monde au mme niveau et enlever les frontires des pays, a ne sera probablement jamais possible sur Terre.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> HaryRoseAndMac tant d'extrme droite, il est normal que les agissement de Musk ne le choquent pas.


Je ne suis pas d'extrme droite.
Tu me semble tre d'extrme gauche  travers tes diffrents postes par contre, permets moi de fait de te reprocher si c'est le cas, d'tre quelqu'un de dangereux et de nfaste pour notre socit.

----------


## BleAcheD

La culpabilit par association va bon train sur internet  ::mouarf::

----------


## Prox_13

> Houla, si tu savais  quel point je me fiche d'tre insultant envers Musk. Il s'agit trs clairement de l'un des tre humains les plus abjects de la sphre mdiatique actuelle.


Le problme c'est que d'tre constamment nerv sur quelqu'un, tu perds en crdibilit dans tes propos. Je veux bien entendre que c'est un faon de parler de dire que c'est "l'un des humains les plus abjects de la sphre mdiatique actuelle", m'enfin si c'est rellement le cas, j'envie *normment* ta ralit visiblement dnue de guerres, gnocides et politiques.

Tu comprends ce que je veux dire par perdre en crdibilit  tre aussi extrme/absolu dans tes propos, surtout quand tu catgorises les gens qui te le font remarquer en extrme-droite (!!!)... J'ai mal  ma gauche en lisant a.  ::lol::

----------


## Rolllmops

> Je veux bien entendre que c'est un faon de parler de dire que c'est "l'un des humains les plus abjects de la sphre mdiatique actuelle", m'enfin si c'est rellement le cas, j'envie *normment* ta ralit visiblement dnue de guerres, gnocides et politiques.


Justement, les dictateurs sont nettement moins mdiatiques, c'est pour a que j'ai employ ce mot. S'il y a bien entendu un gros paquet de gens bien pires que Musk dans l'absolu, ils sont peu nombreux  taler autant leur personnalit  vomir sur les rseaux sociaux.




> Tu comprends ce que je veux dire par perdre en crdibilit  tre aussi extrme/absolu dans tes propos, surtout quand tu catgorises les gens qui te le font remarquer en extrme-droite (!!!)... J'ai mal  ma gauche en lisant a.


J'ai compil un petit florilge de citations de notre ami Hary. Tu en tireras les conclusions que tu veux, personnellement si l'on me disait qu'il s'agissait de citations d'Eric Zemmour a ne me surprendrait absolument pas :




> _Elon Musk est oblig de racheter Twitter et dsormais, il va se retrouver sur les bras avec le plus gros nid  troll et wokiste de la plante, en bref, tout ce qu'il y a de pire et de malsain._





> Les wokes et les trolls ultra minoritaires sur Twitter ??????????????????????????????????????????
> EST-CE, UNE, BLAGUE ????
> Mme Elon Musk a t oblig de virer Parag Agrawal, une wokiste gauchiste totalement tar qui tait un agent indien infiltr dont le seul but tait de s'incruster dans les plus hauts rseaux amricain et enrichir l'inde sur le dos des amricains. (oui a fait complotiste, mais a ne l'est pas)





> Donc non, je ne suis pas Woke, et pire : je dis qu'un woke est une personne aussi dangereuse qu'un NAZI et je vais reprendre mon terme : c'est un NAZI moderne.ne.





> (En parlant de l'actrice noire de La petite sirne) Ce qu'il faut comprendre selon moi, c'est avant tout qu'il y a une lgitimit dans cette offuscation : en effet, cette actrice qui est l avant tout, pour imposer un style sur un autre, l'a t tel un viol.





> Et l'autre chose  comprendre en rapport  a, est qu'elle a t faite par esprit de vengeance, une vengeance d'un peuple sur un autre. Une vengeance d'une vision court terme du monde ou les gens ne s'arrtent qu' l'histoire qui les concernes " peu prs", selon leurs origines et leurs attraits familiaux.





> Il n'est pas lgitime, pour aucun noir, en 2022, ou que ce soit sur la plante, de venir reprocher par exemple aux blancs l'esclavage que certains blancs ont fait sur certains noirs.





> Concernant celui-ci, les propres organes, cellules, ... de ton corps, font preuves de patriotisme envers toi.
> Elles se battent ensemble, chaque secondes, contre toutes les formes d'agressions extrieures et c'est ce qui aujourd'hui te permet de vivre.





> Sauf que dans les faits, si l'on devait faire une statistique, en europe, en tout point confondu, le nombre de raciste est largement moins lev qu'en Afrique pour ne prendre que a.





> Il faut arrter cet ethnomasochisme, oui, les europens peuvent tre fier de leur grande, riche et extraordinaire histoire, tout comme peuvent l'tre les autres continent.Je ne dis pas que a doit tre une raison  se masturber dessus, mais simplement que l'poque de la pleurniche et de la repentance, que tu le veuilles ou non, c'est fini, il va te falloir trouver un autre fond de commerce pour vomir ta haine de l'autre, qui au jour d'aujourd'hui, est vendu sous l'tendard du camp du bien.





> Donc tu es bien ce que je pensais, une femme soit bourgeoise, soit noire,  moins que tu ne sois un mle blanc homosexuel, mais, dans tout les cas, je comprends mieux ta haine viscrale de l'homme blanc et ton wokisme au dernier degr qui justifie selon toi de har l'occident et tout ce qui de prs ou de loin est blanc.





> Je n'ai  titre personnel aucune forme de racisme en moi, mais cela ne m'empche pas d'tre fier de ce qu'on fait mes anctres, surtout quand on vois tout ce qu'a accompli l'Europe et en mme temps d'tre constern que nos semblables ai pondu des gens comme toi. Car ce sont les gens comme toi, qui cre le racisme.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Elon Musk a ouvertement appeler au vote rpublicains, je suis sur de l'avoir vu dans les publications, a ne dit pas qu'il est forcment dextrme droite mais en tout cas il affiche trs clairement sont camp. Il a galement mit en avant une dsinformation sur une personalit dmocrate avant de se rtracter (trop tard) quand a a senti mauvais. Il n'est mme pas faussement neutre ses actions indique clairement sont camp politique et ses opinions.
> 
> Je veux bien une liste des bienfait pour l'humanit de M. Musk parce que l j'avoue rflchir je ne vois rien de particulier. Il n'a pas trouv le remde pour le cancer ou la faim dans le monde.
> 
> Justifier de son comportement pas terrible en tant que PDG envers ses employs a dire "ils font tous pareil aux USA" (ce qui n'est pas vrais) n'est pas une excuse de son comportement anti-syndicat et de ses autres pratiques assez totalitaire.


Dj c'est pas une tare de voter pour les rpublicains. Les dmocrates avec leur wokisme que personne au monde n'envie est le pire parti mondial avec celui de la Core du Nord, le ps, eelv, le pc et lfi.

Ensuite il a justifi son propos en disant que dans une dmocratie il fallait un contre pouvoir. 

C'est bien un truc de dmocrate a de faire de la dmagogie en tronquant les propos d'une personne.

----------


## Rolllmops

Dans le contexte actuel, si, voter rpublicain est une tare. Ces gens sont compltement malades.

----------


## Erviewthink

Tu penses comme un dmocrate c'est pas tonnant, faut savoir tre un minimum objectif dans la vie tu sais.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Justement, les dictateurs sont nettement moins mdiatiques, c'est pour a que j'ai employ ce mot. S'il y a bien entendu un gros paquet de gens bien pires que Musk dans l'absolu, ils sont peu nombreux  taler autant leur personnalit  vomir sur les rseaux sociaux.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai compil un petit florilge de citations de notre ami Hary. Tu en tireras les conclusions que tu veux, personnellement si l'on me disait qu'il s'agissait de citations d'Eric Zemmour a ne me surprendrait absolument pas :


Cite moi UN SEUL propos raciste, antismite ou affili  de l'extrme droite de ma part ?
Sur tout tes exemples, il n'y en a aucun.

Toi, tu comprends les choses uniquement dans le spectre de ta vision du mec d'extrme gauche que tu es et utilises des mthodes plus que moisie.
Tu ne vas pas me faire croire que les dislicks que j'ai, te reprochant d'tre d'extrme gauche, viennent d'autres personnes que tes autres comptes sur le Forum.

Tu tales tout autant tes propos  vomir que le fameux Elon Musk auquel tu reproches tant de choses.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> La culpabilit par association va bon train sur internet


a c'est clair, c'est vraiment lamentable. Je me suis dj fait accuser par Rolllmops d'tre dextrme droite juste parce que j'avais utilis le terme "wokiste".

 ce niveau, c'est une mconnaissance d'au moins un sicle d'histoire politique (je dnonce ce que je considre comme une "drive" d'une partie de la gauche, alors mme que je souscris  la majorit des propos de plusieurs intellectuels sans qui le fameux "wokisme" actuel n'existerait pas).

Mais forcment, quand on associe gauche, athisme et science, c'est que l'on mconnait totalement l'histoire de la philosophie politique et de la sociologie. Il a exist des anarchistes chrtiens, d'innombrables scientifiques d'extrme droite, et de nombreuses ides scientifiques lies  une thique plus proche de la gauche ou de la droite.

----------


## Rolllmops

Ce n'est pas moi qui associe athisme et science, c'est les faits. Il y a une corrlation inversement proportionnelle entre niveau de connaissances scientifiques et religiosit. On peut difficilement prtendre le contraire.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Dans le contexte actuel, si, voter rpublicain est une tare. Ces gens sont compltement malades.


C'est marrant, c'est un propos trs proche des propos haineux de Fleur en Plastique, l'appelle  la violence en moins.




> Dj c'est pas une tare de voter pour les rpublicains. Les dmocrates avec leur wokisme que personne au monde n'envie est le pire parti mondial avec celui de la Core du Nord, le ps, eelv, le pc et lfi.
> 
> Ensuite il a justifi son propos en disant que dans une dmocratie il fallait un contre pouvoir. 
> 
> C'est bien un truc de dmocrate a de faire de la dmagogie en tronquant les propos d'une personne.


Oui bon a va, pas besoin de d-rflchir dans le sens inverse. Comparer la gauche franaise  la Core du nord, c'est n'importe quoi.

Quant au parti dmocrate, c'est encore un autre problme, ce partie se dit de gauche, mais n'est pas de gauche, en tmoigne le soutient de nombreux oligarques/multinationales. Et je suis d'accord avec Rollmops, Hollande n'est pas de gauche ( ceci prs qu'il s'est fait lire avec un programme de gauche), mais le problme, c'est que Rollmops lui-mme n'est pas tout  fait de gauche (par exemple, dire que c'est possible d'analyser scientifiquement les rapports humains est une ide trs  droite, compatible avec un certain type d'extrme droite).

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Hollande n'est pas de gauche ( ceci prs qu'il c'est fait lire avec un programme de gauche), mais le problme, c'est que lui-mme n'est pas vraiment de gauche.


Hollande se renvendique de gauche, Hollande a t lu sous l'tendard de la gauche, Hollande a pass et passera sa vie entire dans un parti politique de gauche.
Qu'est-ce qui n'en fait pas un homme de gauche ? Parce qu'il ne s'habille pas en clochard et va donner sa fortune aux sdf du coin ?

J'aimerais bien ta dfinition de la gauche.




> C'est marrant, c'est un propos trs proche des propos haineux de Fleur en Plastique, l'appelle  la violence en moins.


J'avais aussi dj remarqu la similitude avec ce compte et aussi avec d'autres comptes, c'est sr et certains qu'il/elle utilise plusieurs comptes, croyant que cela aidera  faire passer ses ides

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Ce n'est pas moi qui associe athisme et science, c'est les faits. Il y a une corrlation inversement proportionnelle entre niveau de connaissances scientifiques et religiosit. On peut difficilement prtendre le contraire.


Ok, c'est valable pour la Chine et la Core du nord ?

----------


## Rolllmops

> C'est marrant, c'est un propos trs proche des propos haineux de Fleur en Plastique, l'appelle  la violence en moins.


Trump a fait campagne sur sa haine des immigrs et l'ide dlirante d'un mur, dit qu'il attrape les femmes par la ****** de force, t la cause du record de mort dus au COVID aux USA, quitt les accords de Paris sur le climat parce qu'il est climato-sceptiques, refus le rsultat des lections dmocratiques, t enregistr demandant  ce que l'on truque les votes, emmen des documents classs secrets dans sa rsidence personnelle, t la source d'un assaut sur le capitole ayant caus des morts... il y en a un peu plus je vous le met quand-mme ? Objectivement, aucune personne sense ne peut soutenir ce type qui devrait tre en prison.




> mais le problme, c'est que Rollmops lui-mme n'est pas tout  fait de gauche (par exemple, dire que c'est possible d'analyser scientifiquement les rapports humains est une ide trs  droite, compatible avec un certain type d'extrme droite.


A quel moment ais-je dit a ?




> Ok, c'est valable pour la Chine et la Core du nord ?


Pour rpondre  a, il faudrait que ces scientifiques soient libres de s'exprimer, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Twitter d'Elon Musk licencie  presque tous  ses employs en Afrique sans offrir d'indemnits de dpart,*
*ne prenant mme pas la peine de mentionner les noms des collaborateurs remercis dans les avis de licenciement * 

*Twitter a licenci presque tout le personnel de son seul bureau en Afrique dans le cadre des efforts de rorganisation du nouveau propritaire Elon Musk pour l'application de mdias sociaux qu'il a rcemment achete, selon un nouveau rapport. Les licenciements collectifs sont intervenus sans aucune mention d'indemnit de dpart quelques jours seulement aprs l'ouverture du bureau physique au Ghana aprs la venue du travail  distance qui aura dur environ un an. Les licenciements pourraient galement tre illgaux.*

Twitter a rcemment licenci 50% de ses employs, y compris les employs de l'quipe de confiance et de scurit, a dclar le responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de l'entreprise, Yoel Roth, dans un tweet :  La rduction de nos ressources humaines d'hier a touch environ 15 % de notre organisation Trust & Safety (contre environ 50 % de licenciements  l'chelle de l'entreprise), notre personnel de modration de premire ligne subissant le moins d'impact .

Plusieurs membres de l'quipe d'apprentissage automatique, d'thique, de transparence et de responsabilit (META pour Machine Learning, Ethics, Transparency and Accountability) de Twitter, y compris son ancien chef, ont publi sur Twitter qu'ils n'taient plus dans l'entreprise. Au moins un des anciens travailleurs a suggr que toute l'quipe tait dissoute.

Via des tweets, plusieurs membres de l'quipe META ont indiqu qu'ils sont touchs par les licenciements. Le chef de META, Rumman Chowdhury, a publi une capture d'cran montrant qu'elle tait apparemment jecte de son compte de messagerie Twitter avec pour lgende t :  Cela a-t-il dj commenc ? Bonne veille de licenciement !  Rumman Chowdhury, qui a dirig un certain nombre d'initiatives de transparence au sein de l'entreprise, notamment le lancement d'un premier dfi de prime de biais algorithmique en son genre, a poursuivi en disant :  Ce n'est dfinitivement que le dbut de la descente de ce site .

D'autres anciens membres de l'quipe META ont dclar qu'ils avaient galement t licencis, l'ancienne Senior Engineering Manager, Joan Deitchman, dclarant que  l'quipe n'est plus . D'ailleurs, le nom de l'quipe META n'tait pas non plus rpertori sur la page carrire de Twitter au moment de la rdaction.

De son ct, Elon Musk a tent de justifier la dcision de se sparer d'autant d'employs :  En ce qui concerne la rduction des effectifs de Twitter, malheureusement, il n'y a pas d'autre choix lorsque l'entreprise perd plus de 4 millions de dollars par jour. Toutes les personnes sorties se sont vu offrir 3 mois d'indemnit de dpart, soit 50 % de plus que l'exigence lgale .


Twitter compte encore prs de 3 700 employs, selon des personnes proches du dossier. Musk pousse ceux qui restent dans l'entreprise  avancer rapidement dans l'expdition de nouvelles fonctionnalits, et dans certains cas, les employs ont mme dormi au bureau pour respecter de nouveaux dlais.

*Pas d'indemnits de dpart en Afrique*

Vendredi, Twitter a licenci des milliers d'employs dans toute l'entreprise, y compris du personnel en Inde et en Afrique. La socit base en Californie entretenait dj une relation tendue avec les gouvernements de ces rgions, et les experts en technologie craignent qu'une main-d'uvre rduite ne rende la plate-forme plus vulnrable que jamais  la dsinformation et aux pressions politiques.

Le Twitter de Musk a licenci presque tous les employs de son seul bureau africain quatre jours seulement aprs son ouverture dans la capitale ghanenne Accra, ont dclar  CNN plusieurs sources connaissant la situation.

Twitter a annonc qu'il ouvrirait son premier bureau africain au Ghana en avril 2021, mais ses employs travaillaient  distance jusqu' la semaine dernire. Les sources ont dclar  CNN qu'un seul employ semble avoir t retenu au bureau du Ghana aprs les suppressions d'emplois  l'chelle mondiale.

 C'est trs insultant , a dclar un ancien employ sous couvert d'anonymat.  Ils n'ont mme pas eu la courtoisie de m'appeler par mon nom. L'e-mail disait simplement "voir ci-joint" et pourtant ils ont utilis mon nom lorsqu'ils m'ont fait une offre .

 L'entreprise rorganise ses oprations en raison d'un besoin de rduction des cots. C'est avec regret que nous vous crivons pour vous informer que votre emploi prend fin  la suite de cet exercice , a dclar l'e-mail envoy  l'ensemble du personnel de Twitter Afrique. Le prsentateur de nouvelles de CNN, Zain Asher, a dclar que  presque tous  les employs du bureau avaient t licencis.


La notification par e-mail de masse diffrait des informations selon lesquelles Twitter offrait  son personnel licenci aux tats-Unis au moins trois mois d'indemnit de dpart. Les employs au Ghana ont t informs que leur dernier chque de paie serait le 4 dcembre, exactement un mois aprs la date  laquelle ils ont t informs des licenciements. Il n'est pas clair si cela est cens servir d'indemnit de dpart puisque la seule notification par courrier lectronique des licenciements n'a jamais fait rfrence  une indemnisation.

Le correspondant international de CNN, Larry Modowo, a dclar que les employs licencis en Afrique n'avaient t informs mardi qu'aprs leur arrive au bureau et ont constat qu'ils n'avaient pas accs  leurs comptes de messagerie d'entreprise. Les ordinateurs portables de leur entreprise ont galement t dsactivs sans pravis. Ils ont finalement t informs de leurs licenciements via leurs adresses e-mail personnelles quatre jours seulement aprs avoir commenc  travailler en personne au bureau d'Accra.

Des avocats au Ghana indiquent que cela pourrait tre une violation du Code du travail ghanen.

*Des employs massivement touchs en Inde*

La socit aurait galement procd  des rductions radicales en Inde, l'un de ses plus grands marchs. Elle a licenci plus de 90% de son personnel dans la troisime conomie d'Asie au cours du week-end, selon un rapport de Bloomberg cette semaine, qui cite des sources anonymes.

Le rapport Bloomberg est intervenu deux jours aprs que le journal Economic Times a rapport que Twitter avait licenci 180 des quelque 230 employs du pays, citant des sources anonymes.

Les dfenseurs de la libert d'expression affirment que la rduction des effectifs est une mauvaise nouvelle pour les employs et les utilisateurs sur les marchs internationaux de Twitter.

Raman Jit Singh Chima, avocat international principal et directeur de la politique Asie-Pacifique du groupe de dfense des droits numriques Access Now, a dclar que Twitter venait de commencer   protger les communauts vulnrables  sur sa plate-forme en Inde, et maintenant il a envoy un  signal clair  qu'il n'y parviendra pas en investissant plus dans les politiques publiques et les quipes de scurit en ligne.

*En tat de sige sur les marchs critiques*

Mme avant les licenciements, Twitter traversait une priode difficile en Inde et en Afrique.

Le parti au pouvoir en Inde a intensifi la rpression des mdias sociaux et des applications de messagerie depuis l'anne dernire. Les entreprises technologiques amricaines ont exprim  plusieurs reprises leurs craintes que les rgles du pays ne portent atteinte  la vie prive et inaugurent une surveillance de masse sur le march numrique  la croissance la plus rapide au monde. L'Inde dit qu'elle essaie de maintenir la scurit nationale.

En consquence, Twitter avait pass des mois enferms dans une impasse  enjeux levs avec le gouvernement du Premier ministre Narendra Modi au sujet des ordres de suppression de contenu. Cette anne, il a mme lanc une contestation judiciaire concernant des ordonnances de blocage de contenu.

Chima craint que la main-d'uvre puise de Twitter n'ait plus la capacit de  contester  les ordres problmatiques du gouvernement. Les autres intrts commerciaux de Musk  y compris un projet de vente de vhicules Tesla en Inde  pourraient encore compliquer la situation.  La comprhension simpliste de Musk de la libert d'expression associe  son dsir d'amener ses autres entreprises en Inde et d'obtenir des licences pour celles-ci rend la rsistance aux ordres problmatiques difficile pour Twitter , a-t-il expliqu.

En juin 2021, le gouvernement nigrian a suspendu les oprations de Twitter dans le pays, accusant la socit de mdias sociaux d'autoriser l'utilisation de sa plate-forme  pour des activits susceptibles de saper l'existence des entreprises nigrianes . La suspension a t annonce deux jours seulement aprs que Twitter a supprim un tweet du prsident Muhammadu Buhari largement peru comme offensant. Dans le tweet, Buhari a menac des citoyens de la rgion du sud-est  la suite d'attaques contre des biens publics.

Le Nigeria n'a dcid de lever l'interdiction qu'en janvier de cette anne.

Les experts en technologie craignent dsormais que l'entreprise ait encore plus de mal  naviguer dans les nouvelles lois des marchs mergents.

*Embaucher localement pour grandir localement*

 Compte tenu de la position contradictoire de l'Inde contre les grandes technologies, des entreprises comme Twitter ont toujours eu besoin d'une arme d'experts en politique publique dans le pays pour faire face  tout ce qui leur est lanc , a dclar Nikhil Pahwa, fondateur du site Web technologique MediaNama, bas  Delhi, ajoutant qu'il craint que Twitter  ait du mal  suivre le rythme  des changements de politique en Inde.

Twitter ne partage pas les statistiques relatives  ses utilisateurs dans la rgion, mais, selon l'Inde, la plate-forme compte 17,5 millions d'utilisateurs dans le pays. L'anne dernire, l'Inde a publi de nouvelles rgles technologiques, qui visaient  rglementer le contenu en ligne et obligent les entreprises  embaucher des personnes capables de rpondre rapidement aux demandes lgales de suppression de publications, entre autres.

Pahwa a dclar que si certains  postes statutaires  que Twitter a t contraint de pourvoir afin de se conformer  ces rgles restent, il n'est pas sr du sort d'autres dpartements, y compris la politique publique, les affaires et la modration de contenu - qui sont tous essentiels  la prosprit sur les marchs en croissance.

Les analystes sont galement proccups  l'chelle mondiale par l'impact que ces licenciements auront sur la dsinformation. Aux tats-Unis, les observateurs craignaient que le tumulte croissant au sein de Twitter n'affaiblisse ses garanties pour les lections de mi-mandat. Yoel Roth, responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de l'entreprise, a dclar vendredi qu'environ 15% des travailleurs de l'quipe de confiance et de scurit avaient t licencis.

Il existe des inquitudes similaires en Inde, o l'activit des mdias sociaux devrait s'intensifier alors que le pays se prpare  des lections nationales majeures dans les mois  venir.

La modration du contenu est particulirement dlicate en Inde, o plus de 22 langues et des centaines d'autres dialectes sont parls. Les groupes de dfense des droits numriques rclamaient depuis des annes une augmentation des investissements dans l'activit.  La modration du contenu doit tre spcifique  la gographie , a dclar Vivan Sharan, partenaire de la socit de conseil en politique technologique base  Delhi, Koan Advisory Group.

 Sont-ils intresss  traiter tous les utilisateurs de la mme manire*? , s'est-il demand.

Source : CNN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui pourrait, selon vous, expliquer pourquoi les employs en Afrique ne se sont pas vus proposer des indemnits de dpart ?
 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous la rduction drastique des employs en Afrique et en Inde ? Est-elle, selon vous, justifie ?

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Hollande se renvendique de gauche, Hollande a t lu sous l'tendard de la gauche, Hollande a pass et passera sa vie entire dans un parti politique de gauche.
> Qu'est-ce qui n'en fait pas un homme de gauche ? Parce qu'il ne s'habille pas en clochard et va donner sa fortune aux sdf du coin ?
> 
> J'aimerais bien ta dfinition de la gauche.


Vous avez raison, Hollande se revendique de gauche, a t lu avec un programme de gauche, mais a men une politique de droite, sauf pour les sujets genre "mariage gay" (exactement comme la partie dmocrate amricain). En tmoigne la fabrication de Macron, alors ministre de l'conomie. Et le passages de lois affaiblissant considrablement les droits du travail. Entre autre.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Ce n'est pas moi qui associe athisme et science, c'est les faits. Il y a une corrlation inversement proportionnelle entre niveau de connaissances scientifiques et religiosit. On peut difficilement prtendre le contraire.


Pour a qu'il existe des scientifiques qui croient en dieu sans doute.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> mais a men une politique de droite


Des faits concrets ? Pas un patchwork de quelques faits extrmes ...
Car la trs grande majorit de ce qu'il a fait tait de gauche ... (Les impots totalement abusif, ...)

Il n'a pas t que prsident de la rpublique, il tait aussi maire avant a, et il faisait dans sa ville, des trucs de gauche, je dirais mme des trucs absurde de gauche que l'on retrouve aujourd'hui avec des modles comme ceux d'Hidalgo.




> sauf pour les sujets genre "mariage gay" (exactement comme la partie dmocrate amricain). En tmoigne la fabrication de Macron, alors ministre de l'conomie. Et le passages de lois affaiblissant considrablement les droits du travail. Entre autre.


En quoi le mariage gay, tait quelque chose de gauche ? Soyons srieux 5 minutes.
La droite n'est pas le mal d'un cot et la gauche, le bien de l'autre.

La gauche, factuellement et historiquement, a fait plus de mal que la droite dans l'histoire.
Mme si il est clair que la droite n'est pas non plus un bon modle, je ne suis pas pour le modle conomique mondial actuel qui esclavagise les gens et les obligent  travailler pour vivre, voir pire, les obliges  n'tre que des esclaves de leurs pays dans lesquels les divers pays leurs donnent le droit en vivre en change de leur rentabilit.

Concernant les



> lois affaiblissant considrablement les droits du travail


C'tait des mesures de gauches ... pas de droite.
Tu peux  la rigueur le taxer d'extrme gauche, mais pas de droite.

J'attends toujours ta dfinition de la gauche ^^

Concernant Macron, l dessus c'est une interpretation totale, mais il n'est pas la cration d'Hollande de mon point de vue, mais la preuve que ce sont d'autres instances qui gouverne  l'chelle de l'tat.
Il a t fabriqu de toute pice (que l'on le juge bon ou mauvais)

----------


## micka132

> Trump a fait campagne sur sa haine des immigrs et l'ide dlirante d'un mur


Est-ce que tu parles du mur qui existe depuis longtemps, et que chaque prsident (Dmocrate ou Rpublicain)  continuer d'agrandir?

https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...0_4355770.html




> (Trum) t la cause du record de mort dus au COVID aux USA,


Tu parles de quoi? Lorsqu'il a quitt la maison blanche, il y avait quasi le mme nombre de mort par habitants qu'en France . Et avant a, Trump  fait financer comme personne d'autre les vaccins covid. Ca veut donc dire quoi ce que tu racontes,  part une fake news?
https://ourworldindata.org/explorers...ountry=USA~FRA

----------


## Rolllmops

> Est-ce que tu parles du mur qui existe depuis longtemps, et que chaque prsident (Dmocrate ou Rpublicain)  continuer d'agrandir?


Sans en faire une priorit numro un et prtendre qu'on va le faire payer par quelqu'un d'autre.




> Tu parles de quoi? Lorsqu'il a quitt la maison blanche, il y avait quasi le mme nombre de mort par habitants qu'en France . Et avant a, Trump  fait financer comme personne d'autre les vaccins covid. Ca veut donc dire quoi ce que tu racontes,  part une fake news?


Il faut comparer les courbes plutt que des valeurs absolues qui ne veulent pas dire grand-chose. Les USA sont un pays trs peu densment peupls en comparaison de la France.

En regardant les courbes, on constate que pass le pic initial qui est comparable entre la France, et les USA, des mesures drastiques ont t rapidement prises chez nous qui ont fait tomber les morts par jour  une poigne contre 800 en moyenne de leur ct.

----------


## micka132

> Sans en faire une priorit numro un et prtendre qu'on va le faire payer par quelqu'un d'autre.


Hum si tu veux, au moins tu as appris que ce n'est pas une invention de sa part. Je suis persuad que tu ne le savais pas sinon tu n'aurais pas utilis le terme de "dlirant".





> Il faut comparer les courbes plutt que des valeurs absolues qui ne veulent pas dire grand-chose. Les USA sont un pays trs peu densment peupls en comparaison de la France.
> 
> En regardant les courbes, on constate que pass le pic initial qui est comparable entre la France, et les USA, des mesures drastiques ont t rapidement prises chez nous qui ont fait tomber les morts par jour  une poigne contre 800 en moyenne de leur ct.


Ah bon si tu le dis, il faut regarder les courbes. Sur les courbes les diffrences de densit n'existe plus c'est a?
Bon ben regardons les courbes, vu que les chiffres c'est has been. Par contre utilisons un site un peu plus spcialis que Google pour comparer ces jolies courbes.

https://ourworldindata.org/explorers...ountry=USA~FRA

Je constate en effet plus de dcs sur cette priode, et j'en constate galement un cart encore plus grand de septembre 2021  mars 2022. Priode, ou ni nous ni eux n'avons rien fait de spcial. Comme quoi, tout ne s'explique pas simplement, et encore moins de se permettra d'affirmer que Trump "a t la cause du record de mort dus au COVID aux USA". Allez, pour t'amuser ajoute sur le site que je t'ai donn, le Japon. Et l, tu viendras dire ce que tu penses de Macron, si tu crois tout pouvoir expliquer avec tes courbes.
Tu en profiteras aussi pour expliquer pourquoi en juillet 2022 on a quasiment 10 fois plus de morts qu'en juillet 2020, avec une population vaccin  80% (et pas de masque obligatoire dans les deux cas).

----------


## Rolllmops

> Hum si tu veux, au moins tu as appris que ce n'est pas une invention de sa part. Je suis persuad que tu ne le savais pas sinon tu n'aurais pas utilis le terme de "dlirant".


C'est la campagne entirement base sur la haine de l'autre qui est dlirante ainsi que le "On va forcer le Mexique  payer pour nous.


Ah bon si tu le dis, il faut regarder les courbes. Sur les courbes les diffrences de densit n'existe plus c'est a?
Bon ben regardons les courbes, vu que les chiffres c'est has been. Par contre utilisons un site un peu plus spcialis que Google pour comparer ces jolies courbes.

https://ourworldindata.org/explorers...ountry=USA~FRA




> Je constate en effet plus de dcs sur cette priode, et j'en constate galement un cart encore plus grand de septembre 2021  mars 2022.


Pas "plus de dcs", c'est sans commune mesure, tout simplement parce que d'un ct des mesures ont t mises en place tandis que de l'autre Trump se pavanait sans masque en se moquant de ceux qui en portaient. Priode septembre 2021  mars 2022 j'ai la flemme de faire des recherches sur quelle tait la situation.




> Allez, pour t'amuser ajoute sur le site que je t'ai donn, le Japon. Et l, tu viendras dire ce que tu penses de Macron, si tu crois tout pouvoir expliquer avec tes courbes.


Quel rapport ? Tentative moisie de faire dvier la conversation vers un mille-feuilles argumentatif.




> Tu en profiteras aussi pour expliquer pourquoi en juillet 2022 on a quasiment 10 fois plus de morts qu'en juillet 2020, avec une population vaccin  80% (et pas de masque obligatoire dans les deux cas).


Juillet 2020 il y avait encore un paquet de rgles en vigueur, chronologie ici : https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...#titre-bloc-44

En juillet 2022, il n'y a pratiquement plus de mesures et le port du masque se rarfie. Le but n'a jamais t d'arriver  zro contaminations et morts, il fallait juste garder une situation grable.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> C'est la campagne entirement base sur la haine de l'autre qui est dlirante ainsi que le "On va forcer le Mexique  payer pour nous.


J'ai surtout l'impression que la haine vient de ton ct puisque depuis des jours, tu argumentes pour vomir sur tout ce qui n'est pas de gauche.
Moi j'appel a de l'troitesse d'esprit et pour le coup, de la haine.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> c'est que Rollmops lui-mme n'est pas tout  fait de gauche (par exemple, dire que c'est possible d'analyser scientifiquement les rapports humains est une ide trs  droite, compatible avec un certain type d'extrme droite).


La quantophrnie.




> Des faits concrets ? Pas un patchwork de quelques faits extrmes ...
> Car la trs grande majorit de ce qu'il a fait tait de gauche ... (Les impots totalement abusif, ...)
> 
> Il n'a pas t que prsident de la rpublique, il tait aussi maire avant a, et il faisait dans sa ville, des trucs de gauche, je dirais mme des trucs absurde de gauche que l'on retrouve aujourd'hui avec des modles comme ceux d'Hidalgo.
> 
> En quoi le mariage gay, tait quelque chose de gauche ? Soyons srieux 5 minutes.
> La droite n'est pas le mal d'un cot et la gauche, le bien de l'autre.
> 
> La gauche, factuellement et historiquement, a fait plus de mal que la droite dans l'histoire.
> ...


De mon point de vu Macron est centre droit ET ultra libral. 

Toujours d'un point de vu perso. La France a besoin d'un gouvernement centriste "ante macron" . J'entends par la. Liberal et non ultra libral.

Liberaliser , privatiser . On peut , cependant pas  outrance. Tout n'est pas mercantilisable. 

Je pourrais donner des exemples si vous le souhaiter.

----------


## Aubergiste

> Ce n'est pas moi qui associe athisme et science, c'est les faits. Il y a une corrlation inversement proportionnelle entre niveau de connaissances scientifiques et religiosit. On peut difficilement prtendre le contraire.


Donc vous avez plus des connaissance scientifique que Pascal, point carr, Descartes etc. L' agnosticisme est une position scientifique pas lathisme.
Vous tes trop absolu dans vos propos c'est pas trs scientifique.

----------


## Aubergiste

> Vous avez raison, Hollande se revendique de gauche, a t lu avec un programme de gauche, mais a men une politique de droite, sauf pour les sujets genre "mariage gay" (exactement comme la partie dmocrate amricain). En tmoigne la fabrication de Macron, alors ministre de l'conomie. Et le passages de lois affaiblissant considrablement les droits du travail. Entre autre.


C'est un peu une excuse facile, chaque fois que la gauche choue c'est jamais la vrai gauche, c'est jamais le vrai communisme.
Les gens de droit n'ont pas galement tait satisfait(pas tous) de Sarko et Chirac mais ils ne se ddouane pas la droite en disant que Sarko n'est pas un vrai droitard.

Hollande tait peut tre sincrement un homme de gauche, souvent nous sous-estimons la difficult  mettre en place ses ides quand on gouverne, en politique comme dans beaucoup de domaine les ides compte mais faut aussi lhabilit pour les mettre en uvre.

----------


## escartefigue

> souvent nous sous-estimons la difficult  mettre en place ses ides quand on gouverne, en politique comme dans beaucoup de domaine les ides compte mais faut aussi lhabilit pour les mettre en uvre.


Souvent, les propos rflchis comme celui-ci n'ont pas leur place sur les rseaux sociaux ni dans les forums, on leur prfre les absolus clivants, gnrateurs de bruit. C'est tellement plus simple et donc plus confortable intellectuellement.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Le Twitter Blue d'Elon Musk est maintenant en ligne mais n'est disponible que sur iOS pour le moment,* 
*lentreprise dploie de nouvelles tiquettes "officielles", puis les supprime quelques heures plus tard*

*Le nouveau Twitter Blue qui cote dsormais 7,99 dollars par mois et vous permet d'obtenir une coche bleue vrifie, est officiellement disponible dans son application pour les iPhones et les iPads. L'une des caractristiques non mentionnes est qu'il vous permettra de voir qui paie les 7,99 dollars par mois pour leur coche bleue. Elon Musk, le propritaire de Twitter, a commenc  vanter les mrites du nouveau Blue quelques jours aprs avoir pris les rnes de l'entreprise fin octobre, promettant des fonctionnalits telles que la vrification, la priorit dans les rponses, les mentions et les recherches, et "moiti moins de publicits". Cependant, l'adoption par  Elon Musk de coches payantes suscite des inquitudes quant  l'usurpation d'identit et Twitter a galement dploy un nouveau label "Officiel" pour les comptes notables.*


Twitter vient de dployer le nouveau Twitter Blue avec vrification. Pour l'instant, les personnes qui souscrivent au nouveau forfait voient leur compte ajouter instantanment une vrification, mais les autres nouveaux avantages ne sont pas encore disponibles. Selon une page d'assistance,  seuls les comptes souscrits  Twitter Blue sur iOS  partir du 9 novembre 2022 peuvent bnficier de la coche bleue  l'avenir . On ne sait pas quand le nouvel abonnement sera disponible pour les utilisateurs sur Android, Twitter web, ou dans les pays o Twitter Blue n'tait pas encore disponible. Et les nouveaux comptes Twitter crs  partir de mercredi ne peuvent pas s'inscrire  Blue  pour le moment , selon Twitter. Sur le formulaire d'inscription sur iOS, le prix de 7,99 $ par mois est prsent comme une  offre  dure limite . 

Twitter fait dsormais la distinction entre les comptes vrifis de manire payante ou selon l'ancien systme, et vous pouvez voir qui a t vrifi de quelle manire en cliquant sur la coche de son profil. Et pour les comptes vrifis avant le nouveau Blue, Twitter indique que  les anciens comptes vrifis peuvent galement tre supprims  tout moment et pour n'importe quelle raison par Twitter . Si vous tes un ancien compte vrifi qui n'est pas abonn  Blue, il n'est pas clair si ou quand vous pourriez perdre votre coche.

Alors que Musk a positionn la vrification payante comme un moyen d'accrotre la confiance dans la plateforme, l'ide a galement fait l'objet de critiques pour avoir pu permettre exactement le contraire, en partie parce qu'elle pourrait thoriquement permettre  quiconque de payer pour dire qu'il est la version vrifie de quelqu'un d'autre. L'une des faons dont l'entreprise prvoyait de s'attaquer  ce problme tait l'annonce par Musk que les comptes d'imitation qui ne spcifiaient pas qu'ils taient des parodies seraient dfinitivement suspendus. 

La nouvelle version de Blue est trs diffrente de ce qu'elle tait auparavant. Jusqu' prsent, la fonctionnalit la plus notable de Blue tait peut-tre la possibilit de modifier les tweets, qui est finalement arrive sur Twitter aprs des annes de supplication dsespre de la part des utilisateurs. 

*Twitter, dirig par Musk, dploie de nouvelles tiquettes "officielles", puis les supprime quelques heures plus tard*

Le dploiement du label officiel est dj chaotique. certains comptes ont brivement port le label "Officiel" avant de disparatre. On ne sait pas encore si les tiquettes ont disparu pour de bon. Musk a crit aujourd'hui "I just killed it" lorsque le YouTubeur Marques Brownlee a demand pourquoi son label Official avait disparu.

Alors qu'il semble que Musk ait mis fin au systme d'tiquetage officiel quelques heures seulement aprs son lancement, Esther Crawford, responsable de Twitter, a dclar peu aprs le tweet de Musk que le systme n'tait pas entirement supprim.  L'tiquette officielle sort toujours dans le cadre du lancement de @TwitterBlue - nous nous concentrons juste sur les entits gouvernementales et commerciales pour commencer. Ce que vous l'avez vu mentionner, c'est le fait que nous ne nous concentrons pas sur l'attribution du label 'officiel' aux particuliers pour le moment , a-t-elle crit.

Mais il n'est pas clair quand le label officiel sera dploy de la manire suggre par Crawford. Elle a dclar qu'il est en train d'tre dploy pour les entits gouvernementales et commerciales et que Musk ne faisait rfrence qu'aux tiquettes pour les individus, mais l'tiquette "Officiel" a galement t retire des comptes de grandes entits commerciales, comme le profil Twitter d'Apple. Les comptes gouvernementaux de premier plan, comme la page Twitter du prsident Biden, portent un autre  label officiel du gouvernement des tats-Unis . La NASA a brivement port le nouveau label officiel avant qu'il ne soit retir.

*Musk : Twitter va faire beaucoup de choses stupides*

Musk a affirm que la vrification payante remplacera  le systme actuel de seigneurs et de paysans de Twitter  et apportera  le pouvoir au peuple . Mais selon les nouvelles pages d'aide de Twitter qui peuvent ou non tre dj dpasses compte tenu de la dclaration de Musk  Je viens de le tuer , payer 8 dollars par mois pour une coche bleue ne signifie pas que vous obtiendrez une tiquette officielle qui indiquerait si votre compte est vraiment notable.

 Outre les coches bleues, Twitter applique galement des signaux d'identit visuelle tels que des tiquettes et des badges sur les profils de compte pour fournir plus de contexte sur - et aider  distinguer - diffrents types de comptes Le label de profil officiel est appliqu aux comptes gouvernementaux (comptes institutionnels, responsables lus ou nomms et organisations multilatrales),  certaines organisations politiques telles que les partis politiques, aux socits commerciales, y compris les partenaires commerciaux, aux grandes marques, aux mdias et aux diteurs, et  certaines autres personnalits publiques , indique une page d'aide de Twitter. 

La page d'aide de Twitter indique galement qu'il existe des tiquettes pour les mdias affilis  l'tat, les organisations gouvernementales, les candidats  des fonctions lectives et les comptes automatiss. Cette page peut tre dpasse tant donn la suppression rapide de certaines tiquettes officielles, et tout cela pourrait changer  nouveau  tout moment sous le style de proprit imprvisible de Musk.  Veuillez noter que Twitter fera beaucoup de choses stupides dans les mois  venir. Nous garderons ce qui fonctionne et changerons ce qui ne fonctionne pas , a crit Musk. 

*Les comptes prcdemment vrifis conservent les coches bleus*

Le plan initial de Musk aurait supprim le statut de vrification des comptes dj vrifis,  moins que le propritaire du compte n'achte un abonnement Twitter Blue dans les 90 jours. Mais une FAQ interne partage avec l'quipe de vente de publicits de Twitter lundi a indiqu que les changements de vrification n'affecteront pas les comptes vrifis existants pour le moment.

Il en rsulte une situation quelque peu confuse : Une coche bleue signifie dsormais que vous payez 8 dollars par mois ou que vous avez t vrifi selon l'ancien systme, et il n'y a pas de moyen vident de faire la diffrence. Une autre nouvelle page d'aide de Twitter explique la situation :  La dfinition de la vrification et de la coche bleue qui l'accompagne est en train de changer. Jusqu' prsent, Twitter utilisait la coche bleue pour indiquer les comptes actifs, notables et authentiques d'intrt public que Twitter avait vrifis de manire indpendante en fonction de certaines exigences .

Dsormais, la coche bleue peut signifier deux choses diffrentes : soit qu'un compte a t vrifi selon les critres de vrification prcdents (actif, notable et authentique), soit que le compte dispose d'un abonnement actif au nouveau service d'abonnement Twitter Blue de Twitter, qui a t mis  disposition sur iOS aux tats-Unis, au Canada, en Australie, en Nouvelle-Zlande et au Royaume-Uni le 9 novembre 2022. Les comptes qui reoivent la coche bleue dans le cadre d'un abonnement Twitter Blue ne feront pas l'objet d'un examen pour confirmer qu'ils rpondent aux critres actif, notable et authentique qui taient utiliss dans le processus prcdent.

 l'avenir, les nouvelles coches bleues ne seront attribues qu'aux comptes abonns  Twitter Blue, a indiqu l'entreprise. Ce changement a moins de sens maintenant puisque Twitter peut appliquer le label "Officiel" et d'autres labels aux comptes notables, ce qui pourrait empcher l'usurpation de l'identit de personnes ou d'organisations relles.

*De nombreux comptes prcdemment vrifis ne sont pas "officiels".*

Un tweet antrieur de Crawford indiquait :  Tous les comptes prcdemment vrifis n'obtiendront pas le label "Officiel" et ce label n'est pas disponible  l'achat. Les comptes qui le recevront comprennent les comptes gouvernementaux, les socits commerciales, les partenaires commerciaux, les grands mdias, les diteurs et certaines personnalits publiques .

Crawford a galement crit que beaucoup de gens ont demand comment vous serez en mesure de faire la distinction entre les abonns TwitterBlue avec des coches bleues et les comptes qui sont vrifis comme officiels, c'est pourquoi nous introduisons le label "Officiel" pour certains comptes lors du lancement . Mais cela ne facilite pas la distinction entre les comptes vrifis sous l'ancien systme et ceux qui paient pour une coche, sauf dans les cas o le compte prcdemment vrifi obtient galement la nouvelle dsignation officielle.

Mais il existe un moyen de distinguer les comptes vrifis selon l'ancien systme de ceux qui paient pour tre cochs. En cliquant sur la coche d'un compte prcdemment vrifi, un message s'affiche : "Informations sur le compte : Ce compte est vrifi parce qu'il est notable dans les domaines du gouvernement, de l'actualit, du divertissement ou dans une autre catgorie dsigne." Pour les comptes des utilisateurs qui ont pay pour obtenir une coche, le message indique "Compte vrifi : Ce compte est vrifi parce qu'il est abonn  Twitter Blue."

La politique de Twitter se donne une grande latitude pour supprimer les coches bleues.  Les coches bleues des abonns  Twitter Blue peuvent tre retires  tout moment pour n'importe quelle raison par Twitter, y compris  la suite de certains types de violations des rgles de Twitter, y compris, mais sans s'y limiter, nos rgles concernant le spam, le contournement des interdictions et l'usurpation d'identit , a dclar l'entreprise. Twitter a dclar que les anciens comptes vrifis peuvent galement  tre retirs  tout moment pour n'importe quelle raison par Twitter  et  sont toujours soumis aux directives dcrites dans la section "Perte du statut vrifi" de la politique prcdente .

Source : Twitter (1, 2, 3)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le Twitter d'Elon Musk licencie  presque tous  ses employs en Afrique sans offrir d'indemnits de dpart, et sans mentionner les noms des collaborateurs remercis dans les avis de licenciement

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk va supprimer la moiti des emplois chez Twitter et mettre fin au tltravail pour les autres, car il est pour un retour au bureau sous peine de licenciement

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk tente de persuader les annonceurs de revenir en affirmant que la croissance des utilisateurs est  son apoge, assurant que l'utilisation de Twitter est   un niveau record LOL

----------


## halaster08

> En quoi le mariage gay, tait quelque chose de gauche ? Soyons srieux 5 minutes.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, le mariage gay ne devrait pas tre de droite ou de gauche, malheureusement dans les faits, a a t fait par des politiques "de gauche" et combattu par ceux "de droite" (et pas que chez nous)
Je rappelle qu'en France, il y a eu de nombreuses manifestation contre cette loi organise par la droite et l'extrme droite
C'est pour a que cette loi est souvent dite comme "de gauche"

----------


## Andy Oka

Si cela fonctionne comme je le pense, apple va sen mettre plein les poches, rire jusqu' la banque et rcuprer une belle part de 30% de ces 8 dollars.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Payer un abonnement  mensuel rien que pour se dbarrasser de la moitie des publicits, je trouve cela d'un ridicule .

----------


## Rolllmops

> Donc vous avez plus des connaissance scientifique que Pascal, point carr, Descartes etc. L' agnosticisme est une position scientifique pas lathisme.
> Vous tes trop absolu dans vos propos c'est pas trs scientifique.


Mais c'est fou cette tendance  toujours faire le parallle avec la situation d'il y a plusieurs sicles, avant mme la mise ne place d'une relle mthode scientifique, quelle est la pertinence dans le contexte ? De plus, oui, dans l'absolu, j'ai (et la plupart d'entre nous ici) plus de connaissances que Descartes. Du coup je sens que tu vas me sortir Einstein qui est plus proche de nous, mais pas de bol, on a des citations de lui o il se dit athe.

Quand au dbat athisme/agnosticisme, je prfre me rfrer  la dfinition utilise par Thomas Durand dans son livre "Dieu, la contre enqute" : L'athisme est l'absence de croyance en l'existence de dieu. Ce n'est pas une croyance en son inexistence qui serait une forme de foi. Je ne crois pas en l'existence d'un dieu tout comme je ne crois pas en l'existence des licornes, tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas d'lment me permettant de penser que l'existence des licornes est pertinence.




> Je suis d'accord avec toi, le mariage gay ne devrait pas tre de droite ou de gauche, malheureusement dans les faits, a a t fait par des politiques "de gauche" et combattu par ceux "de droite" (et pas que chez nous)
> Je rappelle qu'en France, il y a eu de nombreuses manifestation contre cette loi organise par la droite et l'extrme droite


Oui et d'ailleurs je ne sais plus quelle figure forte de la manif pour tous  droite disait rcemment "Boarf j'ai rflchi et finalement c'tait pas une si mauvaise ide"... franchement vous ne pouviez pas rflchir avant ?

Le mariage gay est une chose fondamentalement de gauche car l'immobilisme sur les valeurs de la socit fait partie de l'adn de la droite. Il faut gnralement attendre une gauche forte pour de vrais progrs de socit pour qu'ensuite la droite se dise "Boarf finalement c'est bien comme a". C'est quand-mme dingue de se dire qu'il a fallu attendre 1981 pour l'abolition de la peine de mort par exemple.

----------


## AoCannaille

> C'est un peu une excuse facile, chaque fois que la gauche choue c'est jamais la vrai gauche, c'est jamais le vrai communisme.
> Les gens de droit n'ont pas galement tait satisfait(pas tous) de Sarko et Chirac mais ils ne se ddouane pas la droite en disant que Sarko n'est pas un vrai droitard.
> 
> Hollande tait peut tre sincrement un homme de gauche, souvent nous sous-estimons la difficult  mettre en place ses ides quand on gouverne, en politique comme dans beaucoup de domaine les ides compte mais faut aussi lhabilit pour les mettre en uvre.


Heuuuu, Dans le cas prcis de Hollande, Il y a une diffrence entre ne pas russir  mettre en place ses ides et REUSSIR  mettre en place des ides de droites : Loi Travail, Loi El Kohmri, Loi renseignement, tat d'urgence  rptition pour bloquer des colos chez eux pendant la COP... Et je dis a de tte car c'est ce qui m'a le plus revolt pendant le quinquennat du grand traitre.




Le problme dans ce dbat, c'est qu'on oppose toujours la gauche et la droite comme si c'tait le seul axe possible. Avec un peu plus de srieux, on utilise le quadrant politique, mais c'est moins courant. Tellement moins courant que je n'ai pas russi  en trouver de 2012! en voil un de 2008, ou perso je placerais les actes de Franois hollande dans son mandat clairement  la droite du MODEM, dans son intersection avec le "nouveau centre". 


(c'est rigolo ce genre graphe du pass, a fait un peu cimetire des esprances)



Ce qu'on appelle communment le "Communisme", C'est une tape en thorie temporaire de dictature du proltariat avant le vrai communisme qui met en avant la libert individuelle vis  vis du dirigisme de l'tat  en ayant en thorie supprim tous les oppresseurs et profiteurs. Le vrai communisme est donc en haut  gauche de ce quadrant. Liberts (et surtout galits) individuelles et gestion de l'tat  gauche (protection sociale, retraite, rduction du temps de travail...). Il est important de diffrencier le communisme authoritaire, qui mcaniquement  toujours fait des dictatures, au communisme libertaire, ou anarcho-communisme, qui s'est toujours fait rtam par les futurs-dictateurs  communistes. Je peux voquer pour les curieux makhno qui a russi avec un anarchisme (sens politique du terme, videment) ultra propre  grer une arme capable de repousser l'invasion de l'ukraine par l'autriche hongrie, puis trahis par Lnine. Ou encore la commune espagnole de 36, qui aprs avoir expropri les patrons ont fait tourner les usines sans eux bien mieux qu'avant et on russi  les moderniser. Eux ont t crass par Franco.


Et tant que nos mdias ne feront pas leur travail de pdagogie pour nous prsenter proprement (et pas avec un manichisme caricatural) les propositions de nos candidats, on continuera  s'triper sur des forums sur ce qui est gauche ou de droite, ou vraiment de gauche ou vraiment de droite...

----------


## micka132

> Il faut gnralement attendre une gauche forte pour de vrais progrs de socit pour qu'ensuite la droite se dise "Boarf finalement c'est bien comme a". C'est quand-mme dingue de se dire qu'il a fallu attendre 1981 pour l'abolition de la peine de mort par exemple.


Et maintenant Rollmops va nous expliquer que l'URSS n'tait pas de gauche  ::ptdr:: .




> De plus, oui, dans l'absolu, j'ai (et la plupart d'entre nous ici) plus de connaissances que Descartes.


Ah ouai quand mme! Ce servir de google ne signifie pas avoir de connaissance...

----------


## Rolllmops

> Et maintenant Rollmops va nous expliquer que l'URSS n'tait pas de gauche .


Les thories de Marx et Trotsky taient de gauche, le rgime URSS est de la droite pure. La Chine est toujours sous rgime communiste aujourd'hui et tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est un rgime de gauche.

La droite et la gauche, c'est une sries de valeurs, pas des noms de partis. Quand Fabien Roussel qui est cens reprsenter le parti communiste en France nous sort qu'il veut "en finir avec l'assistanat", ce sont des propos de droite.




> Ah ouai quand mme! Ce servir de google ne signifie pas avoir de connaissance...


Tu sais ce qu'est le big-bang ? Tu vois  peu prs comment un atome est foutu ? Tu as quelques bases en physique quantique et relativit restreinte ? Tu sais ce qu'est un virus ? L'lectricit ? Si oui, tu as infiniment plus que n'importe quel scientifique d'il y a plusieurs sicles. Ca ne veut pas dire que ce n'taient pas des gens brillants trs pointu sur leur domaine, mais leur domaine taient matriellement trs restreint de par le fait qu'on n'avait pas encore invent les outils pour mettre  l'preuve les hypothses et observer correctement la nature.

----------


## micka132

> Les thories de Marx et Trotsky taient de gauche, le rgime URSS est de la droite pure.


Au moins tu as le sens de l'humour. Mais si tu ne blagues pas, je comprends mieux pourquoi selon toi tout ce qui est positif vient forcement de la gauche. Il suffit juste de placer  droite ce qui ne te conviens pas.




> Tu sais ce qu'est le big-bang ? Tu vois  peu prs comment un atome est foutu ? Tu as quelques bases en physique quantique et relativit restreinte ? Tu sais ce qu'est un virus ? L'lectricit ? Si oui, tu as infiniment plus que n'importe quel scientifique d'il y a plusieurs sicles. Ca ne veut pas dire que ce n'taient pas des gens brillants trs pointu sur leur domaine, mais leur domaine taient matriellement trs restreint de par le fait qu'on n'avait pas encore invent les outils pour mettre  l'preuve les hypothses et observer correctement la nature.


Tu sais tout au plus des histoires. Avoir des notions ce n'est pas avoir des connaissances. Demain je te demande de plancher sur les dernires problmatiques en thories des cordes, tu mettras trs certainement plus de temps qu'un Descartes ressuscit.

----------


## L33tige

Musk : "Vive la libert d'expression"

_Les annonceurs s'expriment en quittant la plateforme._

_Les MAGA  spamment le N-mot sur Twitter_

Musk : "NON ATTENDEZ PAS COMME CA"


Du pur jus de clown on pourrait l'emballer et le vendre tiquet chez Joker lui  ::aie::

----------


## Rolllmops

> Au moins tu as le sens de l'humour. Mais si tu ne blagues pas, je comprends mieux pourquoi selon toi tout ce qui est positif vient forcement de la gauche. Il suffit juste de placer  droite ce qui ne te conviens pas.


C'est triste de voir qu'il y a encore des gens qui tombent dans le pige de lpouvantail totalitaire mis en place par les capitalistes pour faire croire au peuple que le rgime capitaliste est le seul modle viable dont l'on dispose, tuant toute rflexion dans l'oeuf. "N'essaye surtout pas de penser par toi-mme, sinon Staline va venir te mettre dans un goulag".




> Tu sais tout au plus des histoires. Avoir des notions ce n'est pas avoir des connaissances. Demain je te demande de plancher sur les dernires problmatiques en thories des cordes, tu mettras trs certainement plus de temps qu'un Descartes ressuscit.


Avec ces notions, je dispose d'assez d'lments pour carter le besoin d'une figure divine, d'un crateur intelligent, pour expliquer l'existence de notre univers et de la vie. Descartes ne les avait pas, il tait donc normal qu'il fut croyant (si tel tait bien le cas, j'ai la flemme d'aller vrifier).

De manire gnrale, quand on essaye d'utiliser la situation d'il y a plusieurs sicles pour essayer de comprendre la vision du monde actuelle, on n'a jamais l'air trs malin.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> C'est triste de voir qu'il y a encore des gens qui tombent dans le pige de lpouvantail totalitaire mis en place par les capitalistes pour faire croire au peuple que le rgime capitaliste est le seul modle viable dont l'on dispose, tuant toute rflexion dans l'oeuf. "N'essaye surtout pas de penser par toi-mme, sinon Staline va venir te mettre dans un goulag".


J'aimerais bien que tu dfinissent "la droite" et "la gauche" stp.
Car le coeur du problme vient ici je pense, dans l'interpretation idalise que tu en as.

----------


## micka132

> C'est triste de voir qu'il y a encore des gens qui tombent dans le pige de lpouvantail totalitaire mis en place par les capitalistes pour faire croire au peuple que le rgime capitaliste est le seul modle viable dont l'on dispose, tuant toute rflexion dans l'oeuf. "N'essaye surtout pas de penser par toi-mme, sinon Staline va venir te mettre dans un goulag".


Tu parles de toi concernant le pige? A quel moment j'ai parl de totalitarisme? J'ai simplement fait remarquer que l'URSS, ne t'en dplaise, tait rgit pas une idologie de gauche (le communisme). 
Au passage, le capitalisme n'est pas du mme ordre que le communisme. Le capitalisme s'occupe essentiellement de la partie conomique, quand le communisme est une idologie de politique (donc globale). Alors par abus de langage on a tendance  foutre dans le mme sac "les captialistes", mais c'est une erreur.
Les chinois, sont des communistes ayant accept d'introduire du capitalisme dans leur sytme. Mais quand ce capitalisme devient trop dangereux/puissant, il n'hsite pas  le lui faire comprendre (coucou Jack Ma!).

----------


## Rolllmops

> Tu parles de toi concernant le pige? A quel moment j'ai parl de totalitarisme? J'ai simplement fait remarquer que l'URSS, ne t'en dplaise, tait rgit pas une idologie de gauche (le communisme).


La thorie du communisme telle qu'elle a t dcrite par les penseurs de l'poque tait de gauche, l'application qui en a t par les rgimes "communistes" ne l'taient pas. Tout ce qu'ils ont fait, c'est dplacer des moyens de production au service des entreprises vers des moyens de production au service d'un tat dictatorial, pas au service du peuple.




> Au passage, le capitalisme n'est pas du mme ordre que le communisme. Le capitalisme s'occupe essentiellement de la partie conomique, quand le communisme est une idologie de politique (donc globale). Alors par abus de langage on a tendance  foutre dans le mme sac "les captialistes", mais c'est une erreur.


C'est l'idologie capitaliste qui forme nos politiques actuelles. La croissance comme objectif absolu et non ngociable est du capitalisme pur jus. Ce qui est problmatique car on a aujourd'hui absolument besoin de l'inverse.

----------


## micka132

> Tout ce qu'ils ont fait, c'est dplacer des moyens de production au service des entreprises vers des moyens de production au service d'un tat dictatorial, pas au service du peuple.


 Et a, je suppose que c'est de droite? 
Le mec de droite, lui ce qu'il veut c'est qu'on file tout  l'tat et pas pour le peuple dont il fait parti.


Allez, bon t'as fait ma journe, fallait l'oser celle l. L'URSS tait de droite...je me marre encore.

----------


## Rolllmops

Interroge-toi sur ce que sont les valeurs de gauche et de droite concrtement et documente-toi un peu sur le sujet, on en rediscutera.

----------


## micka132

> Interroge-toi sur ce que sont les valeurs de gauche et de droite concrtement et documente-toi un peu sur le sujet, on en rediscutera.


Pas de soucis, mais je te laisse murir une bonne dizaine d'anne d'abord :;): .

----------


## Arya Nawel

Imaginez a quel point il faut tre un looser pour accepter de payer 8dollars pour avoir une coche a ct de son nom qui ne sert littralement a rien.

----------


## Andy Oka

Je trouve amusant que le badge de vrification d'Elon musk indique galement qu'il est verifi par ce quil est abonn a twitter bleue

----------


## Arya Nawel

> Je trouve amusant que le badge de vrification d'Elon musk indique galement qu'il est verifi par ce quil est abonn a twitter bleue


Cest certainement dlibr, il est au moins assez comptent pour a. S'il y a une chose qu'il comprend, c'est que tout l'attrait qu'il exerce sur ses fans paysans et qu'il prte d'tre aussi connect et dgnr qu'eux.

----------


## rattlehead

> Trump a fait campagne sur sa haine des immigrs et l'ide dlirante d'un mur, dit qu'il attrape les femmes par la ****** de force, t la cause du record de mort dus au COVID aux USA, quitt les accords de Paris sur le climat parce qu'il est climato-sceptiques, refus le rsultat des lections dmocratiques, t enregistr demandant  ce que l'on truque les votes, emmen des documents classs secrets dans sa rsidence personnelle, t la source d'un assaut sur le capitole ayant caus des morts... il y en a un peu plus je vous le met quand-mme ? Objectivement, aucune personne sense ne peut soutenir ce type qui devrait tre en prison.
> 
> 
> 
> A quel moment ais-je dit a ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pour rpondre  a, il faudrait que ces scientifiques soient libres de s'exprimer, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui.


est ce que Trump a dclench une guerre pendant son mandat?
Il faut savoir distinguer le fait qu'il soit un co..ard de ce qu'il a fait pour son pays. dsol mais il a tordu le bras  apple et d'autres
pour relocaliser des emplois aux US. et l'histoire du mur c'est que les mexicains clandestins font chuter les salaires des amricains.
donc contrairement  d'autres il dfend son peuple. Quand au COVID je te rappelle que la plupart des ricains sont obses et qui sont les personnes
les plus  risque... 
Joe Biden est snile et a des casseroles au Q dont personne ne parle. Notamment d  son fils. et regarde ce qu'il a fait aux allemands. il a fait peter NordStream!! les allemands sont 
aussi leur alli!!!

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Imaginez a quel point il faut tre un looser pour accepter de payer 8dollars pour avoir une coche a ct de son nom qui ne sert littralement a rien.


Bien sr que si a sert ... 
Quand tu as des milliers voir des millions de personnes qui te suivent, tout a, tu le transforme en argent, en vendant tes produits ou autres.
Donc si quelqu'un usurpe ton compte et fait croire que c'est toi, c'est lui qui vends ses produits  ta place.

Donc le seul moyen de savoir qui est le vrai compte, c'est cette coche bleu.

----------


## Rolllmops

> est ce que Trump a dclench une guerre pendant son mandat?


Quel rapport ?




> Il faut savoir distinguer le fait qu'il soit un co..ard de ce qu'il a fait pour son pays. dsol mais il a tordu le bras  apple et d'autres
> pour relocaliser des emplois aux US. et l'histoire du mur c'est que les mexicains clandestins font chuter les salaires des amricains.
> donc contrairement  d'autres il dfend son peuple.


Oui, c'est ce qu'on appelle l'extrme-droite et le populisme, envoyer tout le monde chier et prendre des mesures qui amnent un mieux immdiat mais avec des consquences qui s'avrent gnralement dramatiques sur le long terme. Les gouvernements d'extrme droite n'auraient rien fait contre Poutine qui aurait continu  mener petit  petit une politique imprialiste conqurante jusqu' ce que l'on se retrouve avec une super puissance et un conflit de grande envergure. C'est ce qu'il s'est pass avec l'Allemagne. Plus que jamais aujourd'hui, il faut se battre pour la plante et pas pour son "peuple".




> Quand au COVID je te rappelle que la plupart des ricains sont obses et qui sont les personnes les plus  risque...


Le taux d'obsit est de 30% aux USA contre 17%, non ce n'est pas a qui va expliquer un taux de mortalit >x50. C'est galement la justification complotiste la plus stupide que j'ai entendue sur la COVID depuis un moment, flicitations.




> Joe Biden est snile et a des casseroles au Q dont personne ne parle. Notamment d  son fils. et regarde ce qu'il a fait aux allemands. il a fait peter NordStream!! les allemands sont aussi leur alli!!!


Biden n'est pas snile, il est g, ceux qui travaillent avec lui confirment qu'il a toute sa tte et ceux qui le connaissent savent qu'il a toujours bgay lgrement. Si tu te laisses influencer par les montages trompeurs bricols par les droitards pour le faire passer pour un idiot, tu n'as pas des masses de jugeotte. Aprs pour mon avis personnel, est-ce que c'est une bonne ide d'avoir un prsident aussi vieux... non, mais c'est valable pour Trump galement qui semble d'ailleurs galement avoir du mal  se dplacer sur les vidos du dcompte des mid-terms. On sait que pass un certain ge, il y a un dclin du cerveau invitable en plus du corps et il ne serait pas inutile de fixer une limite.

Je ne suis pas au courant de ses "casseroles" ou celles de son fils (par contre je suis au courant pour celles de Trump et sa famille) mais vu le reste de ton message a ne m'tonnerait pas que tu aies vu a sur France Soir ou autre non-source.

Et ce sont les russes qui ont fait pt NordStream, pas les USA... Une petite recherche Google donne France Soir comme premire source, on comprend donc mieux comment tu t'informes...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk vend 3,95 Mds $ d'actions Tesla aprs avoir pris le contrle de Twitter qui a cot 11 fois ce montant.*
*Twitter perd des annonceurs, de l'argent et peut-tre des utilisateurs * 

*Elon Musk a vendu prs de 4 milliards de dollars d'actions Tesla aprs avoir fait l'acquisition de Twitter, la plate-forme de mdias sociaux qui perd des annonceurs, de l'argent et peut-tre des utilisateurs. Musk a vendu 19,5 millions d'actions du constructeur de voitures lectriques entre le 4 et le 8 novembre, selon les derniers dpts rglementaires de la socit auprs de la SEC. L'objectif du milliardaire avec ces 3,95 milliards de dollars obtenus  la suite de sa vente d'actions Tesla n'a pas t prcis, mais les observateurs pensent que Musk devrait vendre des actions Tesla pour aider  financer les 44 milliards de dollars qu'il a dbours pour Twitter.* 

Pour rgler la facture du rachat de Twitter, Elon Musk a mis sur la table une partie de son patrimoine personnel, complt par des fonds d'investissements et d'autres grandes fortunes, ainsi que des prts bancaires.

Initialement, le patron de Tesla ne souhaitait consacrer  l'opration qu'environ 15 milliards de dollars de ses propres deniers. Une partie importante du montage, soit 12,5 milliards de dollars, devait provenir de prts adosss  ses actions Tesla, ce qui lui vitait de les vendre. Mais il a finalement dcid de proposer davantage en numraire et de renoncer  cet emprunt. En deux vagues, en avril et en aot, il a cd pour environ 15,5 milliards de dollars d'actions du constructeur de voitures lectriques.

Il va donc dbourser directement un peu plus de 27 milliards de dollars. A noter qu'il tait entr au capital en dbut d'anne et contrle dj 9,6% de Twitter aprs des achats d'actions sur le march. A cela s'ajoutent quelque 5,2 milliards de dollars apports par des fonds d'investissement et grandes fortunes, notamment le co-fondateur de l'diteur de logiciel Oracle, Larry Ellison, qui a fait un chque d'un milliard, ou Qatar Holding, contrl par le fonds souverain du Qatar, Qatar Investment Authority.

La plateforme d'change de cryptomonnaies Binance fait galement partie de cette liste d'investisseurs avec une contribution de 500 millions de dollars.  Nous sommes ravis de pouvoir aider Elon  concrtiser une nouvelle vision pour Twitter , a dclar le patron de Binance, Changpeng Zhao, dans un communiqu. En change de leur investissement, tous recevront des titres et deviendront actionnaires de Twitter. Ce groupe est complt par le prince saoudien Al-Walid ben Talal, qui a apport  Elon Musk les presque 35 millions d'actions qu'il dtenait dj.

Le solde, soit 13 milliards de dollars, est assur par des prts bancaires, dbloqus par un groupe d'tablissements dans lequel figurent Morgan Stanley, Bank of America, les japonais Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group et Mizuho, Barclays et les franaises Socit Gnrale et BNP Paribas. Selon des documents communiqus  l'Autorit amricaine de rgulation des marchs, la SEC, Morgan Stanley prte,  elle seule, environ 3,5 milliards de dollars.

Esprons que tout cela en valait la peine.

*Des dbuts tumultueux sous son nouveau patron*

Elon Musk s'est spar de l'quipe de direction, y compris le directeur gnral Parag Agrawal, le directeur financier Ned Segal et le responsable de la politique juridique Vijaya Gadde, licenciant alors environ la moiti des 7 500 employs.

Musk avait prcdemment dclar qu'il souhaitait simplement utiliser la prise de contrle de Twitter pour  aider l'humanit  en faisant de Twitter un bastion de la libert d'expression et le centre de la vie des utilisateurs. Le premier week-end sous la proprit de Musk a vu le responsable de la scurit de Twitter ressentir le besoin de rappeler aux utilisateurs les rgles interdisant les discours haineux.

 Au cours des dernires 48 heures, nous avons vu un petit nombre de comptes publier une tonne de tweets contenant des insultes et d'autres termes dsobligeants. Pour vous donner une ide de l'chelle*: plus de 50 000 tweets utilisant  plusieurs reprises une insulte particulire provenaient de seulement 300 comptes , a dclar Yoel Roth.

Twitter suspendait auparavant les comptes des clbrits en roue libre qui semaient parfois des graines de haine et de division. Parmi eux se trouvait un certain ancien prsident amricain.

Les annonceurs veulent voir comment Musk quilibre les choses, et un groupe de grandes entreprises, dont Adidas, Puma, Hugo Boss, Audi of America, Volkswagen, l'assureur et gestionnaire d'actifs allemand Allianz, le constructeur automobile Stellantis et le fabricant d'Oreo Mondelez ont dcid de retirer leurs publicits de Twitter.

 Ce que nous avons vu rcemment depuis l'annonce du changement sur Twitter, c'est que le nombre de discours de haine augmente de manire significative , a dclar le patron de Mondelez International, Dirk van de Put.  Nous avons estim qu'il y avait un risque que notre publicit apparaisse  ct des mauvais messages", a-t-il ajout.

Musk a dclar  la fin de la semaine dernire que Twitter perdait 4 millions de dollars par jour, ce qui l'a apparemment forc  licencier environ 3 750 employs de Twitter, bien que l'entreprise aurait recul et demand  des  dizaines  de revenir, certains ayant t licencis par erreur et l'exprience des autres tant ncessaires pour atteindre les objectifs d'Elon Musk.

*877 000 comptes dsactivs et 497 000 suspendus, selon Bot Sentinel*

Selon Bot Sentinel, une entreprise qui analyse plus de 3,1 millions de comptes Twitter et leur activit quotidienne, quelque 877 000 comptes ont t dsactivs et 497 000 suspendus entre le 27 octobre et le 1er novembre. C'tait plus du double du nombre habituel.  Nous avons observ une augmentation du nombre de personnes dsactivant leurs comptes et galement des comptes Twitter suspendus , a dclar Christopher Bouzy, fondateur de Bot Sentinel.

Bouzy et Bot Sentinel sont arrivs  leurs chiffres en examinant la proportion d'utilisateurs qu'ils analysent qui ont dsactiv leurs comptes ou ont t suspendus aprs la prise de contrle de Twitter par Musk, puis en appliquant ce pourcentage  la base d'utilisateurs globale de Twitter, qui s'lve actuellement  environ 237 millions de "montisables". utilisateurs actifs quotidiens .

Du 27 octobre au 1er novembre, Bot Sentinel a constat que 11 535 comptes qu'ils surveillaient avaient t dsactivs, ce qui signifie que quelqu'un a choisi de fermer un compte. 6 824 autres ont t suspendus, ce qui se produit lorsque Twitter supprime de manire proactive des comptes pour inactivit, inauthenticit ou violation des rgles du site. Cela reprsente environ 0,59 % des comptes surveills par Bot Sentinel. Au cours de la semaine prcdant l'achat de Twitter par Musk, seuls 5 958 comptes ont t dsactivs ou suspendus, ce qui suggre une augmentation de 208 % des pertes de compte dans les jours qui ont suivi l'achat.

 Nous pensons que la hausse des dsactivations est le rsultat de personnes mcontentes qu'Elon Musk achte Twitter et dcident de dsactiver leurs comptes en signe de protestation , a dclar Bouzy, soulignant les preuves anecdotiques de personnes postant sur le fait de quitter le site.

Manoel Ribeiro, universitaire  l'EPFL Lausanne en Suisse, qui tudie les communauts Internet de niche, y compris l'alt-right et comment elles sont affectes par les politiques de modration et les algorithmes, est d'accord.  Il semble y avoir en effet une tentative de la part de beaucoup de migrer vers d'autres plates-formes, telles que Mastodon , a-t-il indiqu.

Bouzy pense que la hausse du nombre de suspensions de comptes est en partie due au discours de haine d'une partie de la base d'utilisateurs testant ce qu'ils peuvent et ne peuvent pas dire sur le site maintenant qu'il est sous le contrle de Musk :  Nous pensons galement que l'augmentation des suspensions est due au fait que Twitter a pris des mesures contre les comptes violant dlibrment les rgles de Twitter pour voir s'ils peuvent repousser les limites de la "libert d'expression" , a-t-il dit. On ne sait pas quelle proportion de ceux suspendus par Twitter ont t jugs inauthentiques (c'est--dire des bots) par opposition  la violation des rgles de la plate-forme sur le discours acceptable.

Une analyse distincte du Network Contagion Research Institute, un groupe de recherche, montre que l'utilisation du mot en N sur Twitter a augment de prs de 500 % dans les 12 heures aprs que Musk a annonc qu'il avait conclu l'accord. Simultanment, divers exemples de "copypasta" dsobligeants (blocs de texte copis et colls dans des messages, populaires auprs des utilisateurs de tableaux d'images comme 4chan), ont t posts en toute impunit.

La hausse des discours de haine survient alors que l'entreprise a gel l'accs aux outils de modration de contenu pour une grande partie de son quipe de confiance et de scurit. Seules 15 personnes avaient alors accs  des outils leur permettant de supprimer des publications ; des centaines ont gnralement cette capacit. Yoel Roth, responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de Twitter, a tweet que cette situation tait prvu dans le cadre de la transition de l'entreprise, pour  rduire les opportunits de risque d'initi . La plate-forme dispose galement d'outils de modration automatiss qui fonctionnent aux cts de modrateurs humains, souligne Ribeiro.


*Mais Twitter note une explosion de son trafic*

Toutefois, selon les affirmations publiques d'Elon Musk  L'utilisation de Twitter est  un niveau record lol . Il a mme ajout que,  J'espre juste que les serveurs ne vont pas cder ! 

Musk a galement tweet un graphique montrant que les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables (mDAU) de Twitter ont augment rapidement  passant de 240  255 millions depuis juillet, tandis que les mDAU amricains ont augment de trois millions.

Cette mtrique reflte le nombre d'utilisateurs connects qui voient des publicits sur Twitter. Lorsque Twitter a lanc son Twitter Blue  2,99 $ par mois et par utilisateur en novembre dernier (que Musk a maintenant augment  8 $), il a dclar qu'il visait 315 millions de mDAU au quatrime trimestre 2023, contre 152 millions de mDAU au quatrime trimestre 2019. Twitter esprait alors doubler revenus annuels de 3,7 milliards de dollars en 2020  plus de 7,5 milliards de dollars en 2023.

Les rapports faisant tat d'une forte augmentation des tweets racistes et haineux aprs sa prise de contrle ont d'abord effray les annonceurs, bien que Twitter ait dclar par la suite que l'afflux tait d  des  campagnes de trolling  coordonnes. La FAQ pour les annonceurs de lundi indique que  les niveaux de discours de haine restent dans les normes historiques, reprsentant 0,25%  0,45% des tweets par jour parmi des centaines de millions .

Pendant ce temps, l'viscration par Musk de la direction de Twitter, associe  la dmission de sa principale responsable de la publicit, Sarah Personette, a laiss les annonceurs se demander  qui faire part de leurs proccupations. La FAQ a t partage sur Twitter lundi par Alex Josephson, qui a dj consacr 10 ans de sa vie  l'entreprise et est actuellement vice-prsident de Twitter Next, une quipe qui aide les marques  crer des campagnes sur le rseau social depuis 2019. Son message  l'quipe de vente note que 25 % de l'organisation a t touche par les licenciements massifs de Musk vendredi et que  la dcision de rduire notre prsence dans certaines zones gographiques a contribu de manire significative  la rduction des ventes .

Une autre proccupation parmi les annonceurs sont les tweets d'Elon Musk, y compris son tweet dsormais supprim amplifiant une thorie du complot sur l'attaque violente contre Paul Pelosi.

Source : dpt Tesla auprs de la SEC

----------


## rattlehead

> Quel rapport ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, c'est ce qu'on appelle l'extrme-droite et le populisme, envoyer tout le monde chier et prendre des mesures qui amnent un mieux immdiat mais avec des consquences qui s'avrent gnralement dramatiques sur le long terme. Les gouvernements d'extrme droite n'auraient rien fait contre Poutine qui aurait continu  mener petit  petit une politique imprialiste conqurante jusqu' ce que l'on se retrouve avec une super puissance et un conflit de grande envergure. C'est ce qu'il s'est pass avec l'Allemagne. Plus que jamais aujourd'hui, il faut se battre pour la plante et pas pour son "peuple".
> 
> 
> 
> Le taux d'obsit est de 30% aux USA contre 17%, non ce n'est pas a qui va expliquer un taux de mortalit >x50. C'est galement la justification complotiste la plus stupide que j'ai entendue sur la COVID depuis un moment, flicitations.
> ...


interet des russes  faire peter nordstream? ce sont leur installation et ce sont qui ont le gaz. ils ferment le robinet comme ils l'ont fait avant plus gaz. pourquoi faire sauter tes propres installations!!
Sinon Biden est snile. a part toi tout le monde le sait!
les casseroles de Biden comptent vu qu'elles concernent l'ukraine. Renseigne toi. ca t'ouvrira les yeux.
Quand au veillit imperialiste de Poutine je me marre. les amricains ne sont pas imprialistes. l'afghanistan l'irak voir l aujourd'hui l'ukraine!
Poutine avait prvenu qu'on ne touche pas  l'ukraine. Il est entour de pays de l'otan et jusque l il n'avait rien fait. pourquoi? il l'avait accept. en revanche l'ukraine berceau de la Russie, ca n'etait plus possible.

Bref avec tous les gens qui sur ce forum qui te montrent que tu dois te poser des questions, on reste tous des complotistes ou des mecs de droite!!!

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Interroge-toi sur ce que sont les valeurs de gauche et de droite concrtement et documente-toi un peu sur le sujet, on en rediscutera.


Mais donnes les nous.
Toi qui prtends que la gauche est le bien absolu et ineluctable.

Donnes nous la dfinition de la gauche et de la droite, je sent que je vais aller chercher les popcorns et un mouchoir pour essuyer mes larmes tellement je vais me marrer, si tu nous la pond.

----------


## Rolllmops

> interet des russes  faire peter nordstream? ce sont leur installation et ce sont qui ont le gaz. ils ferment le robinet comme ils l'ont fait avant plus gaz. pourquoi faire sauter tes propres installations!!


Pour manipuler l'opinion. C'est ce qu'ils font depuis le dbut, difficile  croire que a soit encore une surprise pour certains.




> Bref avec tous les gens qui sur ce forum qui te montrent que tu dois te poser des questions, on reste tous des complotistes ou des mecs de droite!!!


Oui et d'ailleurs tu peux galement te considrer comme ignor  partir de maintenant. Il y a des gens avec qui l'on n'est pas d'accord mais o le dbat est possible, ceux avec qui le dbat est inutile et ceux qui se sont lavs le cerveau  coups de France Soir et qui ne sont mme plus aptes intellectuellement  tenir un dbat  :;):

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Biden n'est pas snile, il est g, ceux qui travaillent avec lui confirment qu'il a toute sa tte et ceux qui le connaissent savent qu'il a toujours bgay lgrement


WOW !
Mince alors, Rolllmops a des contacts trs haut plac, excusez moi votre altesse j'ignorais que vous aviez accs  ce genre d'informations.

Et sinon ... ils confirment qu'il sert des mains dans le vide depuis qu'il a 10 ans ?




> Je ne suis pas au courant de ses "casseroles" ou celles de son fils (par contre je suis au courant pour celles de Trump et sa famille) mais vu le reste de ton message a ne m'tonnerait pas que tu aies vu a sur France Soir ou autre non-source.


Donc tu es au courant de la vie entire de Trump, mais tu n'est pas au courant que le fils du prsident Biden est un pdophile multircidiviste ayant baise sa propre fille et que le pre Biden faisait partie des fameux papiers d'un certain Epstein ...

Chez toi, c'est l'expertise  deux vitesses, comment veux tu discuter avec une personne ayant aussi peu de srieux que toi et d'humilit que toi, au point de prtendre des choses qu'il ne maitrise pas.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Envoy par Rolllmops
> 
> 
> Tout ce qu'ils ont fait, c'est dplacer des moyens de production au service des entreprises vers des moyens de production au service d'un tat dictatorial, pas au service du peuple.
> 
> 
> Et a, je suppose que c'est de droite? 
> Le mec de droite, lui ce qu'il veut c'est qu'on file tout  l'tat et pas pour le peuple dont il fait parti.
> 
> ...


Je t'encourage a relire mon message prcdent, vous avez encore un cart de dfinition.

Un des objectif finaux du communisme, ce n'est pas la nationalisation des moyens de productions, comme l'a fait l'URSS, mais rendre chacun propritaire de son moyen de travail.
La nationalisation n'est qu'une tape. L'objectif final est que l'usine appartienne et soit gr par ses employs, pas par la "nation entire" en tant qu'entreprise nationale. 
Si tu es ouvrier, tu participes aux dcisions et profite quitablement des profits. 
Si tu es paysan, tu est propritaire de ton terrain et profite de ses fruits. Pour le concept prcis dans l'agriculture, Makhno a rpartie de manire trs galitaire la terre : Tu as le droit d'avoir autant de terre que ce que tu peux exploiter. Ds que tu as besoin d'un employ, c'est que ta parcelle est trop grande, et que cet employ peut directement prtendre  grer directement le bout de parcelle en question. 

C'est a, l'objectif final du communisme : chacun est (co-)propritaire de son moyen de production.

Un exemple de mise en place concrte, actuelle, et locale  de cette ide est l'organisation financire du canard enchain : Seuls les journalistes sont actionnaire du journal, et quand un journaliste quitte la rdaction, il revend ses parts aux autres ou au nouveau venu. Et c'est sacrment efficace pour viter les travers qu'ont les autres journaux...

Ce qui a t mis en place en URSS, c'est ce que certains appellent le capitalisme d'tat et qui a aussi cours actuellement en Chine. Au final, c'est le pire des deux mondes : 
Il y a un monopole lgal, ce qui est le pire qui puisse arriver dans le capitalismeLes ouvriers ne sont pas propritaires de leur moyen de production et ne touchent pas leur part quitable des bnfices de leur travail, autrement dit, il y a encore un intermdiaire, l'Etat, qui touche la diffrence entre le cot du travail et le prix de vente, ce qui, aux yeux du communisme est du vol.

A noter qu'avec un tat honnte, La nationalisation n'est pas compltement incompatible avec le communisme libertaire, il faut juste s'assurer que les ouvriers prennent part aux dcisions de l'entreprise, et que les profits non redistribus aux ouvriers profitent effectivement  l'ensemble de la population. Ce qui n'tait pas le cas en URSS.

C'est en a que d'un point de vu conomique certains peuvent considrer que l'URSS tait de "droite" : Un petit nombre d'individu c'est accapar la force de travail d'un grand nombre.

Certains sujets mritent vraiment d'tre creuss avant d'tre rabrous, tout n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc et s'insulter sur un forum  base d'ides exprimes en si peux de phrases ne fait progresser ni l'un ni l'autre.
coutez vous, chaque point de vu mrite d'tre dvelopp sereinement et couter avec attention. Ne soyez pas les caricatures polariss que les puissants veulent que nous devenions pour nous manipuler plus facilement. 

Il y a plus que 2 visions du monde possible et personne ne vous oblige  ni  embrasser  ni  rejeter entirement ces visions.

----------


## Rolllmops

> Donc tu es au courant de la vie entire de Trump, mais tu n'est pas au courant que le fils du prsident Biden est un pdophile multircidiviste ayant baise sa propre fille


Aprs pas mal de recherches, il ne semble pas exister de preuves solides concernant ces faits, uniquement des contenus sortis de 4chan (repre de l'alt-right et des quanons) dont l'authenticit est plus que questionnable. Pour des faits aussi grave, il serait trs tonnant que des poursuites n'aient pas eu lieu trs vite et qu' part les mdias d'extrme droite, personne n'en ait parl, je serais sinon au courant. Il semble donc beaucoup plus raisonnable jusqu' preuve du contraire de considrer que c'est du fake.

Cela montre en tout cas que tu sembles prendre des choses qui acquis des choses qui t'arrangent sans trop te poser de questions.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Aprs pas mal de recherches, il ne semble pas exister de preuves solides concernant ces faits, uniquement des contenus sortis de 4chan (repre de l'alt-right et des quanons) dont l'authenticit est plus que questionnable.
> 
> Cela montre en tout cas que tu sembles prendre des choses qui acquis des choses qui t'arrangent sans trop te poser de questions.


- https://twitter.com/RTLFrance/status...23086066868224
- https://www.apar.tv/alt-news/laffair...ndale-epstein/
- https://www.rtl.fr/actu/internationa...den-7800450319
- https://www.marieclaire.fr/hunter-bi...se,1430097.asp
- https://cultinfos.com/buzz/776003-jo...ux-prostituees

----------


## rattlehead

> Pour manipuler l'opinion. C'est ce qu'ils font depuis le dbut, difficile  croire que a soit encore une surprise pour certains.


donc tu fais pter des installations  des milliards de dollars et en perdant un moyen de pression sur l'Europe et surtout les allemands(l'industrie allemande carbure au gaz), tout a pour manipuler l'opinion!! 
celle l elle est bien bonne.




> Oui et d'ailleurs tu peux galement te considrer comme ignor  partir de maintenant. Il y a des gens avec qui l'on n'est pas d'accord mais o le dbat est possible, ceux avec qui le dbat est inutile et ceux qui se sont lavs le cerveau  coups de France Soir et qui ne sont mme plus aptes intellectuellement  tenir un dbat


dsol je ne lis pas france soir. Mais dans le temps c'tait un bon journal d'information.
Donc c'est toi qui dcide qui est apte ou non intellectuellement. Bon bah je m'incline alors!!!
et en plus je ne vois pas trop en quoi le dbat n'est pas possible??

----------


## Rolllmops

> - https://twitter.com/RTLFrance/status...23086066868224
> - https://www.apar.tv/alt-news/laffair...ndale-epstein/
> - https://www.rtl.fr/actu/internationa...den-7800450319
> - https://www.marieclaire.fr/hunter-bi...se,1430097.asp
> - https://cultinfos.com/buzz/776003-jo...ux-prostituees


De vraies sources stp, de vrais journaux qui font un travail de journaliste comme Le Monde ou Mediapart.  ::aie::

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> De vraies sources stp, de vrais journaux qui font un travail de journaliste comme Le Monde ou Mediapart.


Le monde ...
Mdiapart ...


AH HAHAH AHAHAHH HAH AAH HAHA HAH HAHA HAH
Merci, c'tait une bonne blague.

----------


## rattlehead

ah ok tu me balances France soir mais tu ne jures que par le monde et mediapart.
Tout est dit.

On te fournit plein de source diffrente. mais non ca ne te suffit pas!!

----------


## micka132

> C'est en a que d'un point de vu conomique certains peuvent considrer que l'URSS tait de "droite" : Un petit nombre d'individu c'est accapar la force de travail d'un grand nombre.


Oui, ils peuvent penser ce qu'ils veulent, en particulier que tout ce qui est magnifique est de gauche, et tout ce qui est dgueulasse de droite.
A mon sens,  droite tu es surtout d'avantage responsable de tes actions, ce qui n'est justement pas compatible avec un tat qui s'accapare les richesses, que ce soit pour se les mettre dans leurs poches, ou pour les redistribuer.
L'URSS pour des milliards de gens fut de gauche, et ce n'est pas parce quelques "puristes" veulent que ca ne soit pas le cas que cela suffira  changer l'histoire. Ca me fait penser aux religieux qui savent mieux que l'autre c'est quoi la vrai interprtation du texte.




> J'ai rpondu  Micka132 car il fait la mme erreur que tout le monde ici : considrer que la politique se dcoupe en un seul axe.


Tu fais une norme confusion sur moi. Je crois au contraire plus  un modle de sphre. C'est pas moi qui dsigne Roussel comme un mec de droite, au motif qu'il n'est pas pour l'assistanat...(mme si au fond je pense que Roussel est une aide  Macron, mais a n'a rien  voir avec ce propos prcisement).

----------


## AoCannaille

> Oui, ils peuvent penser ce qu'ils veulent, en particulier que tout ce qui est magnifique est de gauche, et tout ce qui est dgueulasse de droite.


Je suis d'accord pour dire que le discours strotyp de gauche ressemble beaucoup  a.




> A mon sens,  droite tu es surtout d'avantage responsable de tes actions, ce qui n'est justement pas compatible avec un tat qui s'accapare les richesses, que ce soit pour se les mettre dans leurs poches, ou pour les redistribuer.


Malheureusement non. Avec l'enrichisement personnel via la spoliation du travail des autre, la seule chose qu'on constate c'est un accroissement du pouvoir dans la main de quelques un et justement un passage au dessus des lois et donc un dresponsabilisation en cas de problmes humains dans leurs entreprises.

A noter que a n'a pas toujours t le cas. Pour moi le problme vient de l'athisation de la vie conomique. Le bon patron capitaliste catholique du 19e avaient encore  coeur les notions humanistes de sa religion et une charit chrtienne qui ammenait  respecter son prochain. La partie hritage de son entreprise  ses enfant faisaient qu'elles taient grs convenablement et dans l'optique du long terme.
Aujourd'hui les PDG font 3 ans dans la boite et visent leur bonus de fin de contrat et leur parachute dor, et pour la suite, advienne que pourra.




> L'URSS pour des milliards de gens fut de gauche, et ce n'est pas parce quelques "puristes" veulent que ca ne soit pas le cas que cela suffira  changer l'histoire. Ca me fait penser aux religieux qui savent mieux que l'autre c'est quoi la vrai interprtation du texte.


Ce n'est pas parce que plein de monde ont t mal inform que a devient une vrit, et surtout ce que n'est pas une fatalit; il n'est jamais trop tard pour apprendre  :;): 

Note que je ne dit pas que l'URSS tait de droite, mais que certains arguments sur certains points de l'organisation de l'URSS mritent d'tre entendus. 



> Tu fais une norme confusion sur moi. Je crois au contraire plus  un modle de sphre. C'est pas moi qui dsigne Roussel comme un mec de droite, au motif qu'il n'est pas pour l'assistanat...(mme si au fond je pense que Roussel est une aide  Macron, mais a n'a rien  voir avec ce propos prcisement).


Dsol, a ne transparrassait pas dans les changes de politesses auxquelles je rpondais.

La sphre est une visualisation intressante. Tu penses  un sphre en tant que volume plein, c'est  dire que le centre de la spre est son vrai centre, o bien en tant que surface ? C'est  dire qu'il n'y a plus vraiment de centre ?

----------


## Rolllmops

> A noter que a n'a pas toujours t le cas. Pour moi le problme vient de l'athisation de la vie conomique. Le bon patron capitaliste catholique du 19e avaient encore  coeur les notions humanistes de sa religion et une charit chrtienne qui ammenait  respecter son prochain. La partie hritage de son entreprise  ses enfant faisaient qu'elles taient grs convenablement et dans l'optique du long terme.


On parle bien du sicle construit en partie sur l'esclavage des noirs et le travail des enfants dans les usines ?  ::aie:: 

Je te conseille de lire Le capital au XXIe sicle de Thomas Piketty, je pense que tu as une vision trs parcellaire de comment fonctionnait l'conomie et comment les fortunes se sont accumules dans l'histoire.

----------


## micka132

> Note que je ne dit pas que l'URSS tait de droite, mais que certains arguments sur certains points de l'organisation de l'URSS mritent d'tre entendus.


Pourquoi pas, mais  la condition que ces argumenteurs acceptent galement les thses concernant le fascisme et le nazisme qui font le bilan de leurs composantes socialistes. D'exprience c'est impossible, car cela rejoins dit plus haut : la gauche c'est forcement beau, et le reste n'est que de droite.




> La sphre est une visualisation intressante. Tu penses  un sphre en tant que volume plein, c'est  dire que le centre de la spre est son vrai centre, o bien en tant que surface ? C'est  dire qu'il n'y a plus vraiment de centre ?


Plutt la surface, mais c'est pour contrebalancer le mode "planisphre" de la reprsentation gauche droite, tant il me semble vident que sur un certain nombre de sujet les ides sont proches, et galement pour symboliser la relativit de l'extrmisme (et du centre). 
Mais en vrai j'imagine plus un truc  la  courbe de "bziers" du screensaver des vieux windows https://youtu.be/XHKwcjGGtG0?t=279 , parce qu'il y a une composante temps indniable.

----------


## natponch

Vous agacs de ne pas avoir de contrle sur les actions de Musk, qui dtruit la plante avec toutes ses folies qui n'ont que peu d'intrt ? Ruinez le, supprimez votre compte twiter.
Et par piti arrtez ce battage mdiatique autour de ce fou !

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Et maintenant Rollmops va nous expliquer que l'URSS n'tait pas de gauche .





> Les thories de Marx et Trotsky taient de gauche, le rgime URSS est de la droite pure. La Chine est toujours sous rgime communiste aujourd'hui et tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est un rgime de gauche.





> Les chinois, sont des communistes ayant accept d'introduire du capitalisme dans leur sytme. Mais quand ce capitalisme devient trop dangereux/puissant, il n'hsite pas  le lui faire comprendre (coucou Jack Ma!).


Techniquement on pourrait dire que c'est vrai ... L'URSS qui pense  s'enrichir au dtriment du peuple ... Pour preuve aussi actuellement , l'tat chinois soit disant communiste est le pire tat capitaliste en politique conomique extrieur. 

Que dire aussi des grosses entreprises publiques chinoises qui vivent sous baxter / perfusion ? Tlcom, IT , banque , nergie ... 

A noter la thorie de Karl Marx , c'est  la base pour les gens aiss. 




> La thorie du communisme telle qu'elle a t dcrite par les penseurs de l'poque tait de gauche, l'application qui en a t par les rgimes "communistes" ne l'taient pas.


Parfaitement, cela rsume la situation. 




> Tout ce qu'ils ont fait, c'est dplacer des moyens de production au service des entreprises vers des moyens de production au service d'un tat dictatorial, pas au service du peuple.





> Et a, je suppose que c'est de droite? 
> Le mec de droite, lui ce qu'il veut c'est qu'on file tout  l'tat et pas pour le peuple dont il fait parti.
> 
> Allez, bon t'as fait ma journe, fallait l'oser celle l. L'URSS tait de droite...je me marre encore.


Tout  fait l'URSS appliqu des notions de droite. Un tat riche et puissant .

Sur le mme principe les allemands taient communistes . La voiture du peuple avec la cox , la kubel chez VW .




> donc contrairement  d'autres il dfend son peuple. Quand au COVID je te rappelle que la plupart des ricains sont obses et qui sont les personnes


Faudrait que je retrouve l'article . D'aprs un comptage, Trump est l'un prsident US qui a sign le plus de dcret . Et le plus "tenu" de promesses (promesse avec les quelles on est pas forcement en accord.




> Je t'encourage a relire mon message prcdent, vous avez encore un cart de dfinition.
> 
> Un des objectif finaux du communisme, ce n'est pas la nationalisation des moyens de productions, comme l'a fait l'URSS, mais rendre chacun propritaire de son moyen de travail.
> La nationalisation n'est qu'une tape. L'objectif final est que l'usine appartienne et soit gr par ses employs, pas par la "nation entire" en tant qu'entreprise nationale. 
> Si tu es ouvrier, tu participes aux dcisions et profite quitablement des profits. 
> Si tu es paysan, tu est propritaire de ton terrain et profite de ses fruits. Pour le concept prcis dans l'agriculture, Makhno a rpartie de manire trs galitaire la terre : Tu as le droit d'avoir autant de terre que ce que tu peux exploiter. Ds que tu as besoin d'un employ, c'est que ta parcelle est trop grande, et que cet employ peut directement prtendre  grer directement le bout de parcelle en question. 
> 
> C'est a, l'objectif final du communisme : chacun est (co-)propritaire de son moyen de production.
> 
> ...


Intressant ce concept du communisme. Je chercherai des dtails dessus. 




> Non mais le mec c'est un troll, depuis le dpart il utilise plusieurs compte.
> Il a rpondu avec son compte AoCannaille  mika132, en pensant que c'tait avec son compte Rolllmops et fait comme si de rien tait.
> 
> Ce mec est un mec d'extrme gauche totalement cingl.





> J'ai rpondu  Micka132 car il fait la mme erreur que tout le monde ici : considrer que la politique se dcoupe en un seul axe. 
> 
> J'ai propos  l'ensemble des lecteurs de cette discussion une mthode plus pertinente pour dcouper le spectre politique et ni Micka ni Rolllmops ne l'utilisaient pour essayer de se mettre vaguement d'accord sur la dfinition politique, restant embourbs dans une caricature de dbat politique, ou chacun parle mais personne ne s'coute.
> 
> J'espre bien faire progresser le dbat partout o il se produit car c'est l'change d'ide qui fait progresser l'Homme, pas l'change d'insultes.
> 
> Et on a rpondu en mme temps sans doute parce qu'on a constat en mme temps la confusion et qu'on a essay de corriger en mme temps le tir ?
> Quant  la manire, comment veux-tu claircir les choses autrement qu'en citant le message d'origine?


Pourquoi vous insulter de troll ? En plus il parait que c'est pjoratif comme terme ^^  ::?:

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Pourquoi vous insulter de troll ? En plus il parait que c'est pjoratif comme terme ^^


Ce qui me drange, c'est l'extrmisme dont il fait preuve et l'argumentaire fallacieux, voir, tout simplement faux, pour prtendre contre vents et mares qu'il a raison.
Nous avons tous tords  un moment donn, moi le premier, mais dans ce cas, soit on argumente avec des faits et des preuves, soit on se remet en question et on admet se tromper dans son raisonnement.

Ce qui n'est pas son cas, depuis le dpart.

Au lieu de a, il traite d'extrme droite toute personne ne pensant pas comme lui, sauf que, navr de le dire et je peux apporter un tas d'arguments s'il le faut, l'extrme gauche n'est pas mieux, voir, plus dangereuse que l'extrme droite.

Pervertir la vision de Marx en prtendant que le communisme chinois est du capitalisme faon marxisme, alors que c'est, ni plus ni moins, que le communisme appliqu  la lettre : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social...ques_chinoises

Est ce que je considre tre douteux et faux.
Mais ceci, pour ma part, je suis d'accord pour en discuter avec des preuves et des faits, je ne vais pas de suite vouloir faire passer l'autre pour l'idiot du village car il ne pense pas comme moi, contrairement  lui, qui utilise la mme rhtorique ds que l'on pense diffremment de sa vision d'enfant gt.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Le premier courriel dElon Musk  lintention du staff de Twitter met un terme au travail  distance* 
*Car le nouveau patron du rseau social est pour un retour au bureau sous peine de licenciement*

*Les employs de Twitter peuvent travailler  domicile pour toujours ou de l o ils se sentent le plus productifs et cratifs depuis le mois de mars de lanne en cours. Cest lune des entreprises  avoir adopt lune des politiques de travail  distance les plus souples en raison de la survenue de la pandmie de coronavirus. Cette donne va changer avec lacquisition de Twitter par Elon Musk. Le premier courriel du nouveau patron  lintention du staff du rseau social vient de tomber et signe la fin du tltravail chez Twitter. La dcision relance le dbat sur la question de la productivit des employs. Dans quelle situation est-on le productif ? Au bureau ? En tltravail ?* 


Elon Musk est dans la continuit du positionnement quil a affich lors de la confirmation dun courriel interne  lendroit de ses employs  Tesla au cours du mois de juin. Il avait alors dclar que  le tltravail nest plus admissible  et  les employs doivent passer un minimum de 40 heures par semaine au bureau.  

Elon Musk fait partie du lot des dirigeants dentreprises qui sont davis que les employs en tltravail sont moins productifs. La question de la productivit des employs en tltravail se posait dj avant la survenue de la pandmie de coronavirus et revient sur la table avec acuit dans lactuel contexte. Microsoft a initi un sondage sur un chantillon de 20 000 personnes dans des entreprises dissmines dans 11 pays pour y voir plus clair. Rsultat : 87 % des participants  lenqute disent tre plus productifs en tltravail et 88 % des dirigeants mettent des doutes quant  ce que leurs employs en tltravail puissent tre plus productifs que dans un bureau.


Une tude dInvitation Digital Ltd sur la productivit des employs au bureau remet en question lactuel positionnement des employeurs fait de doutes en ce qui concerne la productivit des employs en tltravail. Le sondage a port sur prs de 2000 (1989 pour tre exact) employs de bureau ( temps plein) gs de plus de 18 ans et dissmins sur lensemble du territoire du Royaume-Uni. En rponse  la question de savoir sils se considrent productifs tout au long dune journe de travail, la grande majorit (soit 79 %) a rpondu non. Daprs les rsultats de ltude, seul le cinquime (donc les 21 % restants) a rpondu par laffirmative. Le sondage a ensuite rvl que la dure moyenne de productivit sur le lieu de service est de 2 h 53 mns, soit moins de 3 h. 

Les rsultats du sondage avaient mis en avant le fait que les employs dans un bureau sont pour la plupart du temps distraits. Invitation Digital Ltd a publi une liste non exhaustive des activits qui meublent le temps de cette catgorie de travailleurs, ce, en deux versions : lune avec les pourcentages de rpondants par activits et lautre avec les temps mis  la raliser :

surfer sur les rseaux sociaux - 47 % (des rpondants au sondage) ;lire les sites Web d'actualits - 45 % ;discuter des activits en dehors du travail avec des collgues - 38% ;prparation de boissons chaudes - 31% ;Pauses cigarettes - 28 % ;messagerie texte et messagerie instantane  27 % ;manger par petits bouts - 25 % ;faire de la nourriture au bureau - 24% ;tlphoner  son partenaire/ ses amis - 24 % ;recherche d'un nouvel emploi  19%.


Surfer sur les rseaux sociaux - 44 minutes (passes  le faire pendant la journe de travail) ;lire les sites Web d'actualits - 1 heure 5 minutes ;discuter des activits en dehors du travail avec des collgues - 40 minutes ;prparation de boissons chaudes - 17 minutes ;pauses cigarettes - 23 minutes ;messagerie texte et messagerie instantane  14 minutes ;manger par petits bouts - 8 minutes ;faire de la nourriture au bureau - 7 minutes ;tlphoner  son partenaire/ ses amis - 18 minutes ;recherche d'un nouvel emploi  26 minutes.
65 % des participants  lenqute dInvitation Digital Ltd ont dclar ne pas tre en mesure de se passer de distractions sur une journe de travail. Plus de la moiti de ce lot de travailleurs a expliqu quil sagit dactivits destines  rendre leur journe de travail plus supportable. 

Le dbat se tient dans un contexte de baisse des publications des offres demplois avec des options de travail  distance par les employeurs. Cest en tout cas ce qui ressort dun rcent sondage sur LinkedIn. Que ce soit en Allemagne, au Royaume-Uni, en Inde ou aux tats-Unis, la tendance est la mme : les employeurs publient dsormais moins doffres demplois avec des options de travail  distance.  contrario, les chiffres font montre dun intrt croissant des chercheurs demploi pour le tltravail.

Dans les cas des USA, aprs que les offres d'emploi avec des options  distance ont atteint un pic en fvrier avec 20 % de toutes les annonces, elles ont chut  14 % en septembre, qui est la statistique la plus rcente, selon les donnes de LinkedIn.

Source : email

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces tendances ? Sont-elles cohrentes avec la ralit dont vous tes au fait ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous de largument des employeurs selon lequel les employs en tltravail sont moins productifs ?
 ::fleche::  Tltravail ou bureau : dans quelle situation tes-vous le plus productif ? Pour quelles raisons ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Microsoft autorise ses employs  travailler  domicile, alors que la nouvelle pidmie de coronavirus continue de se propager dans les pays du monde entier
 ::fleche::  En Chine, le coronavirus force la plus grande exprience de travail  domicile au monde, le tltravail semble tre la seule solution dont disposent les entreprises
 ::fleche::  Coronavirus : aprs avoir recommand le travail  domicile, Twitter demande  ses employs de travailler chez eux. Une mesure adopte par les grandes enseignes de la tech comme Google
 ::fleche::  La crise du coronavirus : un afflux massif vers le travail  domicile cre une opportunit pour les pirates informatiques, selon des experts en cyberscurit

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Le nombre de messages sur Twitter contenant des insultes racistes a explos depuis qu'Elon Musk a rachet l'influente plateforme,* 
*daprs une nouvelle tude*

*Les cas d'insultes racistes ont grimp en flche sur Twitter depuis qu'Elon Musk a achet l'influente plateforme, malgr les assurances donnes par la plateforme qu'elle avait rduit les activits haineuses, a rapport jeudi un groupe de dfense des droits civils numriques. Les chercheurs du Center for Countering Digital Hate ont constat que le nombre de tweets contenant l'une des diffrentes insultes raciales a explos au cours de la semaine qui a suivi le rachat de Twitter par Musk. Elon Musk s'est dcrit comme un absolutiste de la libert d'expression, et on s'attend  ce qu'il remanie les politiques de modration du contenu de Twitter.*


Le nombre d'insultes racistes a explos sur Twitter depuis qu'Elon Musk a rachet la plateforme, malgr les assurances de cette dernire qu'elle avait rduit les activits haineuses, a rapport jeudi les chercheurs du Center for Countering Digital Hate. Au total, les chercheurs ont examin prs de 80 000 tweets et retweets en anglais du monde entier contenant l'un des termes offensants recherchs. Au cours de la semaine commenant le 31 octobre, la premire semaine complte sous la direction de Musk, ils ont touv :

26 228 tweets et retweets mentionnant l'injure n**ger, soit le triple de la moyenne de 2022.    33 926 tweets et retweets mentionnant l'injure tra**y, soit 53 % de plus que la moyenne de 2022.    21 903 tweets et retweets mentionnant l'injure fa**ot, soit une augmentation de 39 % par rapport  la moyenne de 2022.    2 598 tweets et retweets mentionnant l'injure k*ke, soit une augmentation de 23% par rapport  la moyenne de 2022.    1 256 tweets et retweets mentionnant l'injure w*g, soit une augmentation de 62% par rapport  la moyenne de 2022.    935 tweets et retweets mentionnant le juron sp*c, en hausse de 67% par rapport  la moyenne de 2022.

 Les chiffres montrent que, malgr les affirmations du responsable de la confiance et de la scurit de Twitter, Yoel Roth, selon lesquelles la plateforme avait russi  rduire le nombre de fois o des discours haineux apparaissaient sur la page de recherche et de tendances de Twitter, le volume rel de tweets haineux a augment , selon l'analyse du centre, une organisation  but non lucratif ayant des bureaux aux tats-Unis et au Royaume-Uni.

Roth a dmissionn jeudi, rejoignant ainsi le grand nombre d'employs de Twitter qui ont soit dmissionn, soit t licencis depuis que Musk a pris le contrle de l'entreprise. Un jour avant son dpart, Roth a reconnu la rcente augmentation des discours haineux sur le site, mais a dclar que la plateforme avait fait des progrs significatifs pour faire baisser les chiffres.  Nous avons mis un terme au pic de conduite haineuse, mais que le niveau d'activit haineuse sur le service est maintenant environ 95% infrieur  ce qu'il tait avant l'acquisition. Les changements que nous avons apports et l'application proactive que nous avons mene rendent Twitter plus sr par rapport  ce qu'il tait auparavant , a dclar Roth dans des remarques diffuses en direct sur Twitter.

Le 31 octobre, Twitter a annonc que 1 500 comptes avaient t supprims pour avoir publi des discours haineux. L'entreprise a galement dclar qu'elle avait considrablement rduit la visibilit des messages contenant des insultes, les rendant plus difficiles  trouver sur la plateforme.   Nous avons en fait vu des discours haineux  certains moments de la semaine dcliner (astrisque)en dessous(astrisque) de nos normes antrieures, contrairement  ce que vous pouvez lire dans la presse , a tweet Musk la semaine dernire.


Musk s'est dcrit comme un absolutiste de la libert d'expression, et on s'attend  ce qu'il remanie les politiques de modration du contenu de Twitter. Bien qu'il ait dclar qu'aucun changement n'avait t effectu jusqu' prsent, Musk a procd  d'importants licenciements au sein de l'entreprise, ce qui soulve des questions quant  sa capacit  contrler la dsinformation et les discours de haine avant les lections de mi-mandat de mardi.

Il faudra peut-tre un certain temps pour valuer avec prcision les performances de la plateforme lors de l'lection et pour dterminer si Twitter a adopt une stratgie diffrente pour les contenus qui violent ses politiques, a dclar Renee DiResta, directrice de recherche  l'Observatoire de l'Internet de Stanford.  La politique d'intgrit civique est reste inchange. Maintenant, il y a une diffrence entre avoir une politique et faire appliquer une politique , a dclar DiResta  propos de Twitter sous son nouveau propritaire.

Peu aprs l'achat de Twitter par Musk, certains utilisateurs ont publi des discours haineux, apparemment pour tester les limites de la plateforme sous son nouveau propritaire. Dans les 12 heures qui ont suivi la finalisation de l'achat de Musk, les rfrences  une injure raciste spcifique utilise pour rabaisser les Noirs ont augment de 500 %, selon une analyse mene par le Network Contagion Research Institute, une socit base  Princeton, dans le New Jersey, qui suit la dsinformation.

Source : Center for Countering Digital Hate

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook, Microsoft, Twitter et YouTube signent un code de conduite sur internet avec l'UE, afin de bannir la haine et la violence sur la toile

 ::fleche::  Musk : Les personnes bannies de Twitter ne seront pas rtablies sans une "procdure claire" et pas avant les lections de mi-mandat. L'xcution de la procdure prendra plusieurs semaines

 ::fleche::  La suspension dfinitive du compte de Donald Trump par Twitter oppose la France et l'Allemagne  la plateforme qui se justifie par la ncessit de lutter contre l'incitation  la violence

 ::fleche::  Des farceurs se faisant passer pour des employs licencis de Twitter trompent les mdias, tandis que Musk dment les infos prtendant qu'il licencierait des employs Twitter pour viter les paiements

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une tude dInvitation Digital Ltd sur la productivit des employs au bureau remet en question lactuel positionnement des employeurs fait de doutes en ce qui concerne la productivit des employs en tltravail. Le sondage a port sur prs de 2000 (1989 pour tre exact) employs de bureau ( temps plein) gs de plus de 18 ans et dissmins sur lensemble du territoire du Royaume-Uni. En rponse  la question de savoir sils se considrent productifs tout au long dune journe de travail, la grande majorit (soit 79 %) a rpondu non. Daprs les rsultats de ltude, seul le cinquime (donc les 21 % restants) a rpondu par laffirmative. Le sondage a ensuite rvl que la dure moyenne de productivit sur le lieu de service est de 2 h 53 mns, soit moins de 3 h


Le seul mtier o tu peux tre productif 100% du temps c'est oprateur  l'usine.
Parce que tu fais les mmes mouvements en boucle toute la journe, sans avoir besoin de rflchir.

Aprs qu'est-ce que a veut dire "moyenne de productivit" ?
Dans les mtiers o il faut rflchir, les ides peuvent arriver n'importe quand. (et quand les ides ne viennent pas t'es bloqu)
Si un ingnieur joue  Tetris et tout d'un coup trouve une solution  un problme auquel il tait confront, on devrait peut-tre compter le temps de jeu comme de la productivit.
Est-ce qu'on considre que les employs de bureau sont productif pendant une runion ?
Parfois il y a des employs qui doivent participer  des runions qui ne les intressent pas. Ils se font chier, ils ne produisent rien, ils n'apprennent rien, ils ne partagent rien.




> Surfer sur les rseaux sociaux - 44 minutes (passes  le faire pendant la journe de travail) ;lire les sites Web d'actualits - 1 heure 5 minutes ;discuter des activits en dehors du travail avec des collgues - 40 minutes ;prparation de boissons chaudes - 17 minutes ;pauses cigarettes - 23 minutes ;messagerie texte et messagerie instantane  14 minutes ;manger par petits bouts - 8 minutes ;faire de la nourriture au bureau - 7 minutes ;tlphoner  son partenaire/ ses amis - 18 minutes ;recherche d'un nouvel emploi  26 minutes.


C'est gnial, il y a des employs de bureau qui passent en moyenne 26 minutes par jour  rechercher un nouvel emploi pendant leur journe de travail  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
J'espre qu'ils passent des coup de tlphone  d'autres entreprises pendant que leur manager passe  ct d'eux.  ::mouarf:: 

Par contre 17 minutes  prparer des boissons chaudes a me parait beaucoup, ils boivent combien de caf par jour ?




> Il avait alors dclar que  le tltravail nest plus admissible  et  les employs doivent passer un minimum de 40 heures par semaine au bureau.


C'est quelqu'un de coinc dans le pass, qui n'est pas capable de grer la modernit.
Ce sont des vieilles ides, une vieille faon de grer des employs de bureau.

Il faut qu'il y a ait une grande vague de dmission.
Normalement en 2022 les employs de bureau peuvent bosser depuis chez eux.
Il y a des gens qui sont beaucoup plus productif depuis chez eux.


Il y a une vido TikTok qui tournait sur Twitter qui tait pas mal, c'est une femme qui prsente les points commun entre le travail au bureau et les religions.
This is the best description of working at an office that Ive ever seen.

----------


## Rolllmops

Non mais c'est bien de voir que les choses voluent dans le bon sens pour une meilleure harmonie entre les peuples.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk expose Twitter  des milliards d'amendes, prvient un avocat de l'entreprise.*
* Elon met des fuses dans l'espace, il n'a pas peur de la FTC , aurait dclar son avocat personnel* 

*Les quipes de confidentialit et de scurit de Twitter sont en bullition aprs que les modifications apportes par Elon Musk au service ont contourn ses processus standard de gouvernance des donnes. Dsormais, un avocat de l'entreprise encourage les employs  demander la protection juridique des lanceurs d'alerte  si vous vous sentez mal  l'aise  propos de tout ce qu'on vous demande de faire . Le responsable mondial de la confidentialit de Twitter, l'Irlandais Damien Kieran, a dmissionn de l'entreprise suite  un exode de cadres suprieurs de la scurit et de la confidentialit.

Les dmissions surviennent aprs une semaine chaotique pour la plate-forme de mdias sociaux, l'entreprise licenciant jusqu' la moiti de son personnel, y compris le personnel cl de la scurit, de la sret et de la conformit.*

Le responsable de la confidentialit de l'entreprise Damien Kieran, le responsable de la scurit de l'information Lea Kissner et le responsable de la conformit Marianne Fogarty ont tous dmissionn, selon deux employs et un message interne. D'ailleurs, Kissner a confirm son dpart dans un tweet jeudi :  J'ai pris la dure dcision de quitter Twitter. J'ai eu l'occasion de travailler avec des gens formidables et je suis trs fier des quipes de confidentialit, de scurit et d'informatique et du travail que nous avons accompli. J'ai hte de dcouvrir la suite, en commenant par mes critiques pour @USENIXSecurity 😁 


Dans une note publie sur Slack de Twitter et visible par tout le personnel, un avocat de l'quipe de confidentialit de l'entreprise a crit :  Elon a montr que sa seule priorit avec les utilisateurs de Twitter est de savoir comment les montiser. Je ne crois pas qu'il se soucie des militants des droits de l'homme, les dissidents, nos utilisateurs dans des rgions non montisables et tous les autres utilisateurs qui ont fait de Twitter la place publique mondiale que vous avez tous pass si longtemps  construire, et que nous aimons tous .

La FTC est parvenue  un accord avec Twitter en mai aprs que la socit a t surprise en train d'utiliser des informations personnelles sur les utilisateurs pour cibler des publicits. Si Twitter ne respecte pas cet accord, la FTC peut infliger des amendes pouvant atteindre des milliards de dollars, selon la note de l'avocat aux employs.

La note poursuit en disant que son auteur a  entendu Alex Spiro (actuel responsable du service juridique) dire qu'Elon est prt  prendre une norme quantit de risques en relation  cette entreprise et  ses utilisateurs , car  Elon met des fuses dans l'espace, il n'a pas peur de la FTC . Le nouveau service juridique de Musk demande maintenant aux ingnieurs de s'assurer eux-mmes que ce qu'ils font respecte les rgles de la FTC et d'autres lois sur la protection de la vie prive, selon la note de l'avocat et un autre employ familier avec le dossier, qui a demand l'anonymat pour parler sans l'autorisation de l'entreprise.

Lemploy a dclar que le lancement cette semaine de labonnement remani de Twitter Blue ne tenait pas compte de lexamen normal de la confidentialit et de la scurit de lentreprise, avec une  quipe rouge  examinant les risques potentiels la veille du lancement.  Les personnes normalement charges de ce genre de choses ont reu peu de pravis, peu de temps pour travailler sur le sujet et il tait draisonnable de penser que [l'examen de la confidentialit] tait complet . Aucune des recommandations de l'quipe rouge n'a t mise en uvre avant la relance de Twitter Blue, a dclar l'employ.

Musk a signal que l'une de ses premires priorits tait de reconstruire l'infrastructure de Twitter. Lors d'une conversation audio Twitter Spaces avec des annonceurs mercredi, il a dclar qu'il souhaitait refaire la pile logicielle de l'entreprise afin que la mme technologie alimente la pertinence des tweets et des publicits.  Nous devons tre aventureux ici , a-t-il dclar.

*L'amende inflige par la FTC*

 Twitter doit payer une amende de 150 millions de dollars pour avoir prtendument rompu ses promesses en matire de protection de la vie prive - une nouvelle fois , a crit la FTC dans un billet en mai, annonant l'accord conclu avec Twitter et le DOJ. Selon les documents judiciaires, la FTC et le DOJ ont accus Twitter d'avoir viol un accord conclu en 2011 avec les rgulateurs, dans lequel la socit s'engageait  ne pas utiliser les donnes recueillies  des fins de scurit, comme les numros de tlphone et les adresses lectroniques des utilisateurs, pour aider les annonceurs  cibler les personnes avec des publicits.

La plainte allgue que Twitter a donn une fausse image de ses politiques aux utilisateurs entre 2013 et 2019. Pendant plus de six ans, la grande enseigne amricaine des mdias sociaux encourageait les utilisateurs  ajouter un numro de tlphone ou une adresse lectronique pour activer des mesures de scurit comme l'authentification  deux facteurs (2FA). Mais selon la plainte, en ralit, Twitter a galement intgr ces informations dans ses donnes de ciblage publicitaire. La socit se serait excuse de cette pratique en 2019, affirmant qu'elle avait  par inadvertance  achemin les adresses et les numros dans son systme publicitaire.

En sus, la plainte allgue galement que, pendant cette priode, Twitter prtendait faussement se conformer aux cadres du bouclier de protection de la vie prive Union europenne-tats-Unis et Suisse-tats-Unis, qui limitaient la manire dont les entreprises pouvaient rutiliser les donnes des utilisateurs. Les enquteurs fdraux ont affirm que Twitter n'a tenu aucune de ces promesses.  Comme l'indique la plainte, Twitter a obtenu des donnes des utilisateurs sous le prtexte de les exploiter  des fins de scurit, mais a fini par les utiliser galement pour cibler les utilisateurs avec des publicits , a dclar Lina Khan, prsidente de la FTC.

Selon les procureurs fdraux, plus de 140 millions d'utilisateurs auraient fourni ce type d'informations personnelles en se basant sur  les dclarations trompeuses de Twitter .  Si vous dites aux gens que vous utilisez leurs numros de tlphone pour scuriser leurs comptes, puis que vous les utilisez  d'autres fins, vous les trompez et enfreignez la loi , a dclar Sam Levine, qui dirige le Bureau de la protection des consommateurs de la FTC. La procureure amricaine Stephanie Hinds pour le district Nord de la Californie a dclar que les consommateurs ont le droit de savoir si leurs informations prives sont utilises  des fins de ciblage publicitaire.

 La pnalit de 150 millions de dollars reflte la gravit des allgations portes contre Twitter, et les nouvelles mesures de conformit substantielles qui vont tre imposes  la suite de l'accord propos aujourd'hui contribueront  prvenir d'autres tactiques trompeuses qui menacent la vie prive des utilisateurs , s'est flicite Vanita Gupta, procureure gnrale adjointe des tats-Unis, dans un communiqu. Pour rappel, la FTC s'est attaque  Facebook pour une pratique similaire en 2019, infligeant  l'entreprise une amende de 5 milliards de dollars pour cela et d'autres violations de la vie prive.


Damien Kieran, qui tait encore le responsable de la protection de la vie prive de Twitter en mais, a reconnu dans un billet de blogues que les donnes personnelles des utilisateurs  ont pu tre utilises par inadvertance  des fins publicitaires . Il a prcis que Twitter ne vend plus aux annonceurs les donnes recueillies  des fins de scurit.  La scurit des donnes et le respect de la vie prive sont des lments que nous prenons extrmement au srieux, et nous avons coopr avec la FTC  chaque tape du processus , a crit Kieran. Selon les termes de l'accord propos, Twitter a accept de ne plus tirer profit des informations recueillies  des fins de scurit.

*Elon Musk tente de calmer les employs*

Aprs la publication de ces lments, un porte-parole anonyme de la FTC a dclar que l'agence  suivait les dveloppements rcents sur Twitter avec une profonde inquitude. Aucun PDG ou entreprise n'est au-dessus de la loi, et les entreprises doivent suivre nos dcrets de consentement. Notre ordonnance de consentement rvise nous donne de nouveaux outils pour assurer la conformit, et nous sommes prts  les utiliser.*

L'ancienne avocate externe de Twitter, Riana Pfefferkorn, a not dans un tweet que l'ordonnance de consentement de la FTC de la socit exige que la socit procde  des examens de la confidentialit avant d'apporter des modifications au produit. Cette mme ordonnance de consentement de la FTC exige que Twitter soumette  la FTC un avis de conformit sign par des responsables prdtermins de la socit 14 jours aprs un changement de contrle de la socit  ce qui signifie que Twitter devait  la FTC un avis de conformit hier, 14 jours aprs la prise de fonction d'Elon Musk.


 Je prvois que vous subirez tous des pressions de la part de la direction pour apporter des changements qui conduiront probablement  des incidents majeurs , a crit l'avocat de Twitter dans le message Slack.

Jeudi soir, Musk a envoy un e-mail aux employs pour rpondre aux proccupations concernant l'ordonnance de consentement de la FTC :  Je ne saurais trop insister sur le fait que Twitter fera tout ce qu'il faut pour respecter  la fois la lettre et l'esprit du dcret de consentement de la FTC , a-t-il crit.  Tout ce que vous lisez et qui prtend le contraire est absolument faux. Il en va de mme pour toutes les autres questions rglementaires gouvernementales o Twitter opre .

*Voici ce que l'avocat de Twitter a crit dans Slack de Twitter*

Twitter est un lieu de travail  distance et fonctionne comme tel depuis des annes. C'est un changement fondamental de nos contrats de travail que d'exiger 40 heures par semaine au bureau. Personnellement, je ne crois pas que les employs de Twitter aient l'obligation de reprendre leurs fonctions. Certainement pas sans pravis (voire pas du tout).

Je rappelle galement  tous les Tweeps (au moins aux tats-Unis) que nous avons une politique illimite de congs pays. Tous les Tweeps sont capables de prendre des congs pays. Aujourd'hui est peut-tre une bonne journe pour se reposer et se ressourcer.

Tout le monde ici doit galement savoir que notre CISO, Chief Privacy Officer et Chief Compliance Officer ALL ont dmissionn hier soir. Cette nouvelle sera enterre dans le drame du retour au bureau. Je crois que c'est intentionnel.

Au cours des deux dernires semaines. Elon a montr qu'il ne se soucie que de rcuprer les pertes qu'il subit en raison de son incapacit  se soustraire  son obligation contraignante d'acheter Twitter. Il a choisi de conclure cet accord ! Nous sommes tous confronts  cela en raison des choix qu'il a faits.

Elon a montr que sa seule priorit avec les utilisateurs de Twitter est de savoir comment les montiser. Je ne crois pas qu'il se soucie des militants des droits de l'homme, des dissidents, de nos utilisateurs dans des rgions non montisables et de tous les autres utilisateurs qui ont fait de Twitter la place publique mondiale que vous avez tous pass si longtemps  construire, et que nous aimons tous.

J'ai entendu Alex Spiro (actuel directeur juridique) dire qu'Elon est prt  prendre normment de risques vis--vis de cette socit et de ses utilisateurs, car  Elon met des fuses dans l'espace, il n'a pas peur de la FTC . J'ai entendu un autre responsable du service juridique dire qu'en raison des SLA serrs (de deux*semaines*?*!) entre la cration du produit et son lancement, le service juridique  devra transfrer la charge aux ingnieurs  pour certifier eux-mmes la conformit aux exigences de la FTC et autres lois. Cela fera peser une norme quantit de risques personnels, professionnels et juridiques sur les ingnieurs*: je prvois que vous serez tous pousss par la direction  mettre en place des changements qui entraneront probablement des incidents majeurs.

Tout cela est extrmement dangereux pour nos utilisateurs. De plus, tant donn que la FTC peut (et va*!) infliger des MILLIARDS de dollars d'amende  Twitter conformment  l'ordonnance de consentement de la FTC, ce qui est extrmement prjudiciable  la longvit de Twitter en tant que plate-forme. Nos utilisateurs mritent tellement mieux que cela.

Si vous vous sentez mal  l'aise  propos de tout ce qu'on vous demande de faire, vous pouvez appeler la ligne d'assistance tlphonique en matire d'thique de Twitter ou soumettre un rapport ethicalhelpline.twitter.com. Veuillez galement noter le numro de la FTC. Vous vous souvenez peut-tre aussi que Mudge a contact whistlebloweraid.org

Je vous souhaite bonne chance. Ce fut un tel honneur de travailler avec vous tous. Et je vais prendre une journe de congs pays aujourd'hui.

Sources : Twitter (1, 2, 3) FTC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir autant de dmission de cadres suprieurs ?
 ::fleche::  Les propos rapports par un avocat de l'entreprise,  savoir qu'Alex Spiro aurait dit  Elon met des fuses dans l'espace, il n'a pas peur de la FTC , vous semblent-ils crdibles ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dmarche de l'avocat de l'entreprise vis--vis des employs ? Pour ou contre ? Dans quelles mesures ?

----------


## Aiekick

> Le seul mtier o tu peux tre productif 100% du temps c'est oprateur  l'usine.
> Parce que tu fais les mmes mouvements en boucle toute la journe, sans avoir besoin de rflchir.


tu comprends ce que veut dire 100 % ??? on voit que tu n'as surement jamais du mettre les pieds sur une chaine de prod..

----------


## Ryu2000

> on voit que tu n'as surement jamais du mettre les pieds sur une chaine de prod..


Si j'ai boss  l'usine quand j'tais plus jeune.
C'tait dans l'injection plastique, parfois il fallait attendre le cycle, mais parfois pas, selon la tche.
T'es un peu un robot  l'usine, t'enchaines.
On optimise chaque tche pour que l'oprateur fasse le moins de mouvement et soit le plus productif possible. Ce qui est trs mauvais pour le physique et le psychique.

Ce qu'il fallait comprendre c'est que la production est un peu prs linaire.
Chaque heure tu produits le mme nombre de pices.
Alors que pour un ingnieur a ne fonctionne pas du tout, parfois tu peux faire plus de travail en 30 minutes qu'en 6h.
Plus tu passeras de temps, moins tu seras productif.
Si un dveloppeur travail trop d'heures chaque jour, il deviendra de moins en moins productif. Si tu coupes la connexion internet  un dveloppeur et que tu lui interdit de regarder autre chose que le logiciel ou l'IDE, il ne va pas tre productif trs longtemps.

Je trouve que les oprateurs  l'usine et les oprateurs de caisse en grande surface devraient tre beaucoup mieux rmunr.
C'est l'enfer ces jobs.

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...9_4408996.html

Article qui rsume assez rapidement les derniers rebondissements.

La faillite de twitter a t voque par Musk hier comme une possibilit.

Par ailleurs, il a confirm son envie de supprimer le tltravail. Aprs avoir supprim 50% des emplois... Le faire en sens inverse lui aurait srement facilit la tche puisque 25% serait srement parti d'eux mme...

En tout cas... Je ne sais ce que a donnera dans 2 semaines... Mais je m'attends  tout. Y compris un faillite de twitter qui entrane tesla dans sa chute.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Elon Musk s'entte  refuser le tltravail.

Les gens ne sont pas plus productif au bureau et a lui coutera moins cher (pas de chauffage, d'eau, ...).
Je le soutient sur la plupart de ses projets (conqute martienne, voiture lectrique autonome, ...), mais il n'est clairement pas fait pour grer, il devrait continuer de faire ce qu'il a toujours fait : laisser la gestion  des gens comptents, parce que l, sa communication sur Twitter, c'est une catastrophe ...

En mme temps quand tu regardes l'quipe de bni oui-oui qui l'entourent pas tonnant qu'il soit en roue libre.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Twitter abandonne discrtement la vrification payante  8 dollars, aprs l'ruption de comptes imposteurs sur la plateforme ;* 
* tromper les gens n'est pas acceptable , dclare Musk*

*Le service premium relanc par Twitter,  qui accorde des labels de vrification  coche  bleu  toute personne prte  payer 8 dollars par mois, est indisponible depuis hier, vendredi, aprs que la plateforme de mdias sociaux a t inonde par une vague de comptes imposteurs approuvs par Twitter. Ce dernier mouvement vient couronner un dbut chaotique pour le nouveau service d'abonnement, l'un des premiers changements majeurs apports par Elon Musk aprs avoir repris la socit il y a deux semaines.*


Avant son rachat de l'entreprise pour 44 milliards de dollars, la coche bleue tait accorde aux clbrits et aux journalistes vrifis par la plateforme, prcisment pour empcher les usurpations d'identit. Dsormais, n'importe qui peut en obtenir une,  condition d'avoir un tlphone, une carte de crdit et 8 dollars par mois. Mais le nouveau service a rapidement t victime d'imposteurs, les utilisateurs parodiant tout le monde, du pape Franois  George W. Bush. Nintendo, Lockheed Martin, les socits Tesla et SpaceX de Musk ont galement t usurpes, de mme que les comptes de plusieurs sportifs professionnels.

Lorsqu'une vague de comptes imposteurs a commenc  utiliser les coches vrifies du service d'abonnement payant Blue de Twitter pour publier des tweets trompeurs tout en prtendant tre certaines des plus grandes marques du monde, cela a cr un tel chaos qu'Elon Musk n'a apparemment pas eu d'autre choix que de rvoquer entirement les coches payantes. Certains utilisateurs ont commenc  signaler que l'option permettant de payer 7,99 dollars pour un abonnement  Twitter Blue avait disparu, tandis que d'autres, qui avaient t vrifis auparavant, ont constat que leurs coches bleues "officielles" avaient t rtablies.

Selon Reuters, Twitter a annonc aujourd'hui qu'il avait rtabli les badges "Officiel" sur certains comptes, mais comme Twitter n'a pas de service de communication, il est difficile de vrifier si la vrification payante a effectivement disparu pour de bon ou si elle a simplement t dsactive temporairement. Le service de communication de la socit a t vid de sa substance lors des licenciements.

Daprs Zoe Schiffer, rdactrice en chef du site technologique Platformer, ce message a t post dans le Slack de Twitter pour clarifier la situation :  Une mise  jour de ce que nous avons fait ce soir : nous avons cach le point d'entre de Twitter Blue, ajout le label 'officiel' pour les annonceurs SEULEMENT. Remarque : il existe au moins un moyen pour les utilisateurs de s'inscrire  Blue. Les anciens utilisateurs de Blue peuvent se rendre sur la page des abonnements et effectuer une mise  niveau. Note 2 : Les abonns actuels de Blue auront toujours accs  leurs fonctionnalits Blue. 

Musk avait prcdemment tent de lutter contre l'usurpation d'identit via Twitter Blue en dployant des labels "officiels" pour les entreprises, les organisations et les personnalits, mais lorsque cela n'a pas fonctionn, Musk a rapidement  tu  les labels.

La version remanie de Twitter Blue semblait tre l'ide  laquelle Musk croyait le plus, pensant que la coche convoite pourrait tre vendue  la moiti de la base d'utilisateurs de Twitter apparemment facilement. Il n'avait pas tort de penser qu'il y aurait de l'intrt, mais dans certains tweets, il a plaisant en disant qu'une partie de sa stratgie consistait  prendre de l'argent facile aux personnes qui veulent se faire passer pour des comptes. Toute personne qui paie pour une coche risque d'tre suspendue dfinitivement si son compte n'est pas clairement tiquet "parodie" dans le nom, dit maintenant Musk, et aucun remboursement ne sera accord.

Twitter perdant des revenus publicitaires, il semble que si la stratgie de Musk tait d'augmenter les profits en faisant payer et en suspendant des tonnes de faux comptes, elle n'a pas port ses fruits. Musk a indiqu sur Twitter qu'il s'attendait  faire passer les utilisateurs de Twitter par des phases chaotiques d'essais et d'erreurs pour dterminer ce qui fonctionne et ce qui ne fonctionne pas.

Le milliardaire se prsente comme riant en mme temps que ceux qui retweetent des  tweets extrmement drles  provenant de ces comptes parodiques controverss : des comptes que Twitter n'a pas encore prouv qu'il pouvait rapidement attraper et suspendre avant que des dommages ne soient causs aux grandes marques.

Toutefois Musk sait que tous les utilisateurs qui s'appuient sur Twitter Blue pour semer la confusion en usurpant l'identit d'une marque n'ont pas forcment publi des blagues  incroyablement drles . Hier, l'un des faux messages les plus inquitants a t celui d'un compte se faisant passer pour la marque pharmaceutique Eli Lilly, qui a faussement annonc aux diabtiques que l'insuline tait dsormais gratuite. La marque a d s'excuser sur Twitter aprs que le faux compte ait t retweet des milliers de fois, y compris par ceux qui semblaient croire que la nouvelle tait vraie. C'est l que Musk fixe apparemment la limite pour ce qui est de  tromper  les utilisateurs de Twitter. Peu de temps aprs, les plaisanteries ont repris, avec un autre faux compte imitant le tweet d'excuse du compte officiel d'Eli Lilly, utilisant une formulation similaire pour se moquer de la marque qui fait payer son insuline 400 dollars.

La seule faon de mettre fin  cette spirale tait de rvoquer la vrification payante, semble-t-il, mais il est difficile d'imaginer que Musk ait repris le contrle de la plateforme en revenant sur sa premire grande ide de montisation de Twitter.

Il existe dsormais deux catgories de "vrifications bleues" et elles semblent identiques. L'une comprend les comptes vrifis avant que Musk ne prenne la barre, et indique que  Ce compte est vrifi parce qu'il est remarquable dans le domaine du gouvernement, de l'actualit, du divertissement ou d'une autre catgorie dsigne  ; un message que l'on peut voir en cliquant sur la coche elle-mme. L'autre note que le compte est abonn  Twitter Blue.

Pour les annonceurs qui ont mis en veilleuse leur activit sur Twitter, les faux comptes pourraient tre la goutte d'eau qui fait dborder le vase, car le parcours sem d'embches de Musk  la tte de la plateforme, qui a licenci la moiti de ses effectifs et provoqu des dparts trs mdiatiss, soulve des questions quant  sa capacit de survie.

Hier, d'autres dirigeants cls ont quitt Twitter en raison de l'chec du dploiement de Twitter Blue, dont Yoel Roth, le principal responsable de l'intgrit de Twitter. La rumeur voulait que la responsable des ventes Robin Wheeler ait galement dmissionn, mais jeudi soir, elle a tweet :  Je suis toujours l . Pendant ce temps, Musk continue de tweeter que tout va bien et que les utilisateurs de Twitter se connectent  des taux atteignant des sommets historiques, probablement en raison de ce spectacle.

Source : Twitter (1, 2, 3)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des farceurs se faisant passer pour des employs licencis de Twitter trompent les mdias, tandis que Musk dment les infos prtendant qu'il licencierait des employs Twitter pour viter les paiements

 ::fleche::  Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours et  les donner  Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Twitter Blue d'Elon Musk est maintenant en ligne mais n'est disponible que sur iOS, l'entreprise dploie de nouvelles tiquettes "officielles", puis les supprime quelques heures plus tard

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk est-il brillant ou alors totalement inapte ? Les experts sont diviss sur son style de management suite  l'acquisition de Twitter

----------


## Andy Oka

J'aimerais que Musk arrte de faire quoi que ce soit pendant au moins 10 minutes. J'ai le torticolis  force de vouloir suivre.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Recours collectif dans 3... 2.... 1...

 Si Twitter enlve la coche bleue payante, alors il doit rembourser tout cet argent. Donc les plaisantins ont marqu leur point et peuvent leur argent, aussi.

Et ailleurs certain rapportent qu'Elon prvient que Twitter sera probablement en faillite d'ici quelques mois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1590384919829962752
> Please note that Twitter will do lots of dumb things in coming months. 
> We will keep what works & change what doesnt.


Twitter va tester plein de trucs, quand a n'ira pas il retournera en arrire.
C'est courageux comme stratgie, Twitter prend des risques mais a peut devenir payant.




> Toutefois Musk sait que tous les utilisateurs qui s'appuient sur Twitter Blue pour semer la confusion en usurpant l'identit d'une marque n'ont pas forcment publi des blagues  incroyablement drles . Hier, l'un des faux messages les plus inquitants a t celui d'un compte se faisant passer pour la marque pharmaceutique Eli Lilly, *qui a faussement annonc aux diabtiques que l'insuline tait dsormais gratuite*. La marque a d s'excuser sur Twitter aprs que le faux compte ait t retweet des milliers de fois, y compris par ceux qui semblaient croire que la nouvelle tait vraie. C'est l que Musk fixe apparemment la limite pour ce qui est de  tromper  les utilisateurs de Twitter. Peu de temps aprs, les plaisanteries ont repris, avec un autre faux compte imitant le tweet d'excuse du compte officiel d'Eli Lilly, utilisant une formulation similaire pour se moquer de la marque qui fait payer son insuline 400 dollars.


C'est marrant le cours de l'action de la socit a un tout petit peu baisse en bourse. Mais globalement le cours de l'action est en train de monter si on prend un minimum de recul.

----------


## Rolllmops

Incroyable, toute cette affaire est un sketch.

----------


## pmithrandir

Enfin... C'est pourtant pas compliqu de prvoir qu'il y a 2 besoins.

Celui d'tre considr comme officiel pour garantir la qualit des messages sur la plateforme. L c'est a twitter de s'incliner parce que ces personnes et services lui donne du contenu de qualit gratuitement. C'est ce qu'a soulign Stephen king.

L'envie de certains utilisateurs d'avoir une version premium avec moins de pub ou d'tre mieux vu.

Les 2 n'ont rien a voir.


Et non Ryu les annonces dans tous les sens ne sont pas du courage. C'est en train de tuer la bote en moins de 2 semaines.

Convaincre un annonceur d'utiliser ta plateforme c'est beaucoup d'argent  investir en marketing et en commercial 
La ils viennent de perdre tous ces investissements des 10 dernires annes en 2 semaines. La perte se compte en plusieurs dizaines de milliard d'euros.

L'action serait encore publique elle serait a 2$ en chute libre.
Plus de revenus, des dpenses normes et pas de plan de sortie.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite  * 
*Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit  * 

*La confiance dans Twitter a atteint ce qui pourrait tre un creux historique  peine deux semaines aprs le dbut du mandat d'Elon Musk en tant que propritaire. Lors d'un appel, Musk a dclar au personnel de Twitter que la faillite tait une possibilit relle, car l'anne prochaine, Twitter pourrait faire face  des milliards de pertes supplmentaires.*

Les premires semaines de Twitter sous la proprit de Musk ont t tout simplement tumultueuses. Elles ont commenc par le licenciement des dirigeants sans mnagement, puis par la moiti de la main-d'uvre mondiale de Twitter. Il a rorganis Twitter Blue pour donner automatiquement aux abonns payants une coche de vrification bleue, ce qui a rapidement conduit  une usurpation d'identit gnralise sur le rseau social.

Les dirigeants continuent de dmissionner, y compris les responsables de la confiance et de la scurit et des ventes publicitaires,  qui Musk a donn une promotion aprs sa prise de fonction et qui ont tous deux quitt l'entreprise jeudi. Un avocat de l'entreprise a dit aux employs de demander la protection juridique des lanceurs d'alerte  si vous vous sentez mal  l'aise  propos de tout ce qu'on vous demande de faire . Pendant ce temps, Musk a tent de convaincre les annonceurs de Twitter de revenir dans un contexte de chaos en vain, alors mme que la croissance des utilisateurs de l'entreprise connat des  sommets sans prcdent , selon lui.

Une transcription de la runion du personnel avec Elon Musk montre diffrents employs qui tentent de savoir quelles devraient tre leurs priorits pour aider Musk  maintenir Twitter  flot alors que l'conomie reste instable. Musk a gard ses rponses brves et a dclar que les principales priorits comprenaient l'augmentation de la base d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard (tout en montisant de manire critique plus d'utilisateurs), la rmunration des crateurs sur la plate-forme et l'amlioration de la recherche sur Twitter. En bref, il a dit aux membres restants de son quipe  just go hardcore  ( allez y  fond ) pour rendre Twitter  plus convaincant , afin qu'il puisse vendre ce produit aux utilisateurs, ou bien de dmissionner tout simplement. L'une de ses ides les plus importantes et les plus rpandues, qui, selon lui,  est dfinitivement en train de se produire , consiste  peaufiner Twitter pour en faire une plate-forme de paiement numrique.

 Si vous avez un produit convaincant, les gens l'achteront , a dclar Musk au personnel.  Cela a t mon exprience chez SpaceX et Tesla .


*La menace de la faillite comme levier de motivation ?*

L'honntet brutale de Musk  propos d'une ventuelle faillite de Twitter a accru les doutes quant  la survie de la plate-forme au style de leadership de Musk. En plus d'avoir endett Twitter de 13 milliards de dollars lorsqu'il l'a achet, puis de perdre 4 millions de dollars par jour en revenus publicitaires, Musk doit maintenant faire face  des paiements d'intrts qui, selon Reuters, totaliseront  prs de 1,2 milliard de dollars au cours des 12 prochains mois .

Ces paiements d'intrts, a dclar Reuters, reprsenteraient plus que le dernier flux de trsorerie de Twitter de 1,1 milliard de dollars en juin. Et l'quipe de Musk semble tre bien consciente de ce risque, se sentant oblige de faire de bonnes performances et demandant  Musk comment il envisage de rsoudre le problme de trsorerie.

 Nous devons absolument rapporter plus d'argent que nous n'en dpensons , a rpondu Musk.  Si nous ne le faisons pas et qu'il y a un flux de trsorerie ngatif massif, alors la faillite n'est pas hors de propos .

Certains se demandent si Musk utilise le terme comme un moyen d'encourager le personnel qui se sent connect  la plate-forme  tout donner pour sa survie. Il faut dire que Bloomberg a not que Musk avait utilis  la menace de ruine financire  dans le pass pour motiver ses employs.  Il essaie de transmettre l'ide que si les gens ne travaillent pas dur, Twitter se retrouvera dans une situation trs difficile , a dclar  Bloomberg une personne familire avec le style de gestion de Musk.

Bien sr, la menace de faillite ne touche pas que le personnel. Bloomberg a dclar que les investisseurs en dette et les valuateurs de crdit taient tout aussi proccups par les dclarations de Musk, envoyant des demandes de renseignements aux fonds spculatifs et aux gestionnaires d'actifs pour voir si quelqu'un voulait racheter une partie de la dette de Twitter  des taux beaucoup plus bas. Les banques qui ont aid  financer Twitter grce  6,5 milliards de dollars de prts  effet de levier pourraient faire face  des milliards de pertes, selon les calculs de Bloomberg.

Alors que les banques valuent les options disponibles dans ce contexte, Musk continue d'injecter de l'argent dans Twitter, vendant 4 milliards de dollars d'actions Tesla pour  sauver  Twitter, a rapport le New York Times.

*Rduire les cots du personnel de Twitter*

Lors de l'appel du personnel sur Twitter, un employ a demand  Musk:  Pourquoi notre direction essaie-t-elle d'augmenter le taux d'attrition si nous sommes dj en sous-effectif et  peine capables de faire fonctionner les choses ? 

Musk a rtorqu en disant :  Je n'essaie pas d'augmenter l'attrition, mais je pense que nous ne manquons pas de personnel. Je pense que nous sommes en sureffectif. C'est mon opinion, avec laquelle vous pouvez tre en dsaccord .

Les licenciements de Musk ont ​​t si prcipits qu'il n'a pas ralis qu'il avait licenci des membres du personnel  qui dirigeaient des produits clefs gnrateurs d'argent  que  personne d'autre ne sait comment faire fonctionner . Aussi, Musk a montr que dans son ambition de lancer de nouveaux produits, il a nglig certaines des opportunits de gagner de l'argent qui existaient dj sur la plate-forme.

Pour le personnel de Twitter qui tente de suivre la logique qui sous-tend la faon dont Musk gre l'entreprise, l'un des rares points trs clairs que Musk a fait valoir est qu'il pense que Twitter ne peut fonctionner qu'avec des personnes disposes  travailler comme il le souhaite. Cela implique de forcer la majorit des employs  mettre fin au travail  distance, puis de les facturer lorsqu'ils mangent  la caftria du bureau, mettant fin aux avantages qui pourraient avoir un impact supplmentaire sur la rtention des employs.

Musk a dclar aux employs lors de l'appel que son exprience l'a amen  croire que la paranoa est ncessaire pour survivre  une rcession, et la paranoa de Musk  propos de Twitter s'tend  ses employs. Le New York Times a rapport que Musk avait refus de verser les primes prvues aux employs jusqu' ce qu'un audit de la paie confirme que tous les employs de Twitter taient de  vrais humains  et non des  employs fantmes .

Au dbut de la prise de contrle de Musk, les commentateurs ont suggr que les personnes licencies par Twitter pourraient se retrouver dans une situation plus confortable que celles que Musk garde au sein du personnel. Le New York Times a rapport que Meta et Google recrutaient du personnel qui quittait Twitter, alors mme que Meta subissait ses propres licenciements. Ceux qui restent avec Musk doivent tre prts  travailler  de manire maniaque , dit-il, pour soutenir tout ce qu'il fera ensuite, crant un environnement continu o les employs ne peuvent pas facilement prdire leur quotidien, ce qui, selon les experts, rend encore plus probable que le nombre de dmissions restera lev.

*Ajuster Twitter pour qu'il se comporte davantage comme une banque*

Vers la fin de l'appel du personnel de Twitter, un employ qui n'tait apparemment pas satisfait de la faon dont Musk avait rpondu  une question prcdente sur les priorits du personnel a demand  Musk :  Dsol, juste pour tre un peu plus prcis, est-ce que votre recommandation est que nous tous, dans diffrentes quipes, nous essayons diffrentes choses au cours des prochains mois pour voir ce qui fonctionne, ce qui ne fonctionne pas, ou avez-vous une recommandation spcifique sur ce sur quoi nous devrions nous concentrer ? 

Musk a rpt ses principales priorits, demandant au personnel d'envisager un Twitter qui fonctionne davantage comme une institution financire, o les paiements numriques sont envoys aussi facilement que les messages directs, les crateurs peuvent tre pays plus qu'ils ne le feraient sur des plates-formes comme YouTube, et les utilisateurs moyens peuvent gnrer plus intrts sur les comptes de paiement dtenus directement sur Twitter.

 C'est certainement une direction dans laquelle nous allons aller, permettant aux utilisateurs de Twitter d'envoyer de l'argent partout dans le monde instantanment et en temps rel , a confirm Musk, dtaillant les plans pour lier les cartes de dbit aux comptes Twitter et mme mettre des chques aux utilisateurs afin qu'ils puissent payer le loyer  partir de leurs comptes Twitter.

 Cela ressemble plus  une banque , a not un employ.  Prvoyez-vous galement que nous nous lancions dans le prt ? 

Musk (qui, au cours des deux dernires semaines, a men sa barque de faon  rendre frileux les principaux annonceurs, menaant de rduire la porte des messages des principaux utilisateurs de Twitter et licenciant le personnel clef en charge des principaux produits gnrateurs d'argent) a rpondu :  Eh bien, si vous voulez fournir un service complet aux personnes, alors vous ne pouvez pas manquer des lments clefs .

*Quelques lments clefs de la transcription*

*Elon Musk a parl d'offrir des services bancaires via Twitter* 




> Je pense qu'il y a cette opportunit de transformation dans les paiements. Et les paiements ne sont en ralit qu'un change d'informations. Du point de vue de l'information, il n'y a pas une norme diffrence entre, disons, simplement envoyer un message direct et envoyer un paiement. Ils sont fondamentalement la mme chose. En principe, vous pouvez utiliser une pile de messagerie directe pour les paiements. Et c'est donc certainement une direction dans laquelle nous allons aller, permettant aux utilisateurs de Twitter d'envoyer de l'argent partout dans le monde instantanment et en temps rel. Nous voulons juste le rendre aussi utile que possible.


*Et plus tard offert plus de dtails*




> Si vous pouvez simplement avoir un solde sur Twitter qui peut simplement devenir positif ou ngatif, et lorsqu'il devient positif, le taux d'intrt est meilleur que ce que vous pourriez recevoir ailleurs, et lorsqu'il devient ngatif, le taux d'intrt est infrieur  ce que vous voir ailleurs, maintenant vous avez un systme beaucoup plus simple.
> 
> Ensuite, vous attachez une carte de dbit au compte Twitter afin d'avoir une rtrocompatibilit avec le systme de paiement, car tout le monde n'acceptera pas Twitter. Donc, s'ils sont au-dessus d'un certain solde, vous envoyez automatiquement aux gens une carte de dbit. Vous voulez une rtrocompatibilit avec l'infrastructure financire existante.
> 
> Aux tats-Unis, il y a encore un petit nombre de chques qui sont utiliss. Donc, si votre bailleur vous demande d'envoyer un chque, vous devez avoir un nombre de chques non nul. Ensuite, nous enverrions un petit nombre de chques  ceux qui en ont besoin. Ensuite, vous ajoutez le paiement automatique. Ensuite, au fil du temps, vous vous adressez essentiellement  toutes les choses que vous voudriez d'un point de vue financier. Et si vous abordez toutes les choses que vous voulez d'un point de vue financier, alors nous serons l'institution financire du peuple.


*Quelles circonstances pourraient conduire Twitter  dclarer faillite* 




> Nous devons absolument rapporter plus d'argent que nous n'en dpensons. Si nous ne le faisons pas et qu'il y a un flux de trsorerie ngatif massif, la faillite n'est pas hors de propos. C'est une priorit. Nous ne pouvons pas passer  1 milliard d'utilisateurs et subir des pertes massives en cours de route. Ce n'est pas faisable. Je ne pense pas que nous le serons.


*Politique de travail  distance de Twitter*




> Maintenant, si la contribution de quelqu'un est si importante qu'elle peut surmonter les difficults de communication lies  l'loignement, alors elle doit absolument rester chez Twitter. Mais la barre sera place plus haute. Vous devez tre d'autant meilleurs pour surmonter les problmes de communication lis  l'loignement. Il y a beaucoup de gens chez Tesla et SpaceX qui travaillent  distance, mais c'est  titre exceptionnel pour des personnes exceptionnelles. Et je comprends tout  fait si cela ne fonctionne pas pour certaines personnes. C'est la nouvelle philosophie de Twitter.
> 
> Permettez-moi d'tre clair. Si les gens ne retournent pas au bureau lorsqu'ils sont en mesure de retourner au bureau, ils ne peuvent pas rester dans l'entreprise. Fin de l'histoire.
> 
> En gros, si vous pouvez vous prsenter dans un bureau et que vous ne vous prsentez pas au bureau, dmission accepte. Fin de l'histoire.


*Et le potentiel de Twitter en tant que plate-forme de type TikTok pour les vidos courtes*




> Mais pour le moment, les crateurs de contenu ne peuvent pas publier la dure de la vido qu'ils aimeraient publier, et ils ne peuvent pas la montiser, ce qui signifie qu'ils ne peuvent pas payer les factures. Ce ne sont pas des choses super compliques. Elles sont assez basiques. Nous n'essayons pas de mettre YouTube en faillite, mais je dis simplement, avons-nous vraiment besoin de donner  YouTube tout un tas de trafic gratuit ? Peut tre pas. Donc, au moins, donnez aux crateurs la possibilit s'ils souhaitent mettre leur vido sur Twitter et gagner le mme montant qu'ils le feraient, ou peut-tre un peu plus, sur YouTube ou TikTok ou quoi que ce soit.
> 
> En fait, je suis tomb sur une vido Twitter o, une fois que je suis entr dans une sorte de mode vido plein cran, je pouvais simplement commencer  parcourir les vidos. C'tait effectivement pas mal. Et je me suis dit  D'accord, eh ben, c'est plutt bien . Je pense que s'appuyer sur cela a beaucoup de sens.
> 
> Comment dmarrer le volant d'inertie du crateur si nous n'avons pas d'annonces vido pour commencer ? C'est l que les abonnements entrent en jeu, car YouTube a galement des abonnements, et ils n'affichent pas d'annonces dans les abonnements. Je pense donc que c'est un cas o il est logique de commencer  dpenser de l'argent et au moins de faire correspondre lgrement mieux que les crateurs correspondants sur YouTube et de dire, pour l'instant, nous allons juste leur payer de l'argent qui est raisonnablement comptitif, peut-tre lgrement mieux que YouTube pour leur contenu sur Twitter galement.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des ides d'Elon Musk ? Intressantes ? Viables ? Hors de propos ? 
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk devrait-il, selon vous, parler ouvertement  ses employs d'une possible faillite de Twitter ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'ide de certains observateurs qui estiment que c'est une faon de booster ses employs comme il l'a fait dans ses autres entreprises ou croyez-vous qu'Elon Musk a tout simplement t franc  ce sujet ?
 ::fleche::   En gros, si vous pouvez vous prsenter dans un bureau et que vous ne vous prsentez pas au bureau, dmission accepte. Fin de l'histoire , qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais le nouveau service a rapidement t victime d'imposteurs, les utilisateurs parodiant tout le monde, du pape Franois  George W. Bush. Nintendo, Lockheed Martin, les socits Tesla et SpaceX de Musk ont galement t usurpes, de mme que les comptes de plusieurs sportifs professionnels.


Il y a eu des tweets sympas.
Kari Lake, Lockheed Martin And Eli LillyHere Are The Companies, Celebrities And Politicians Impersonated In Twitter Blue Chaos



> On Thursday night, a fake Lockheed Martin account with the handle @LockheedMartini and a Twitter Blue checkmark tweeted *the aerospace and weapons maker will stop sales to Saudi Arabia, Israel and the U.S.* *until further investigation into their record of human rights abuses*.


Il y a des actionnaires qui ragissent tout de suite. Par exemple l'action Lockheed Martin a un tout petit peu baisse.
Il faut se calmer ce n'est qu'un tweet, a peut tre faux. Par exemple parfois des comptes se font hacker.




> Convaincre un annonceur d'utiliser ta plateforme c'est beaucoup d'argent  investir en marketing et en commercial 
> La ils viennent de perdre tous ces investissements des 10 dernires annes en 2 semaines. La perte se compte en plusieurs dizaines de milliard d'euros.


Il est possible que Twitter s'en remette.
Dans quelque mois l'entreprise pourrait tre beaucoup plus rentable qu'elle ne l'a jamais t. Elle a rarement gnr de bnfice et a pourrait bien changer.

Si ils continuent  tester des ides, il y a des chances qu'ils finissent par trouver de bonnes solutions.
C'est cool de voir des gens qui ne s'acharnent pas, quand un truc ne fonctionne pas ils l'arrtent et ils essaient autre chose.
Elon Musk avait prvevenu qu'il allait faire de la merde, jusqu' prsent il fait ce qu'il dit, donc tout va bien  :+1:

----------


## michel.bosseaux

On peut dire ce qu'on veut  du style de management d'Elon Musk, de son ct fantasque (si pas par moments compltement cingl), mais dans les diffrentes entreprises qu'il a eu l'occasion de lancer, IL N'A JAMAIS ECHOUE.
Certes, Tesla a eu beaucoup de mal  un moment. Tout comme SpaceX. Mais il n'y a qu' voir ce que les deux botes sont devenues pour comprendre : Musk a beaucoup de dfauts mais il ne renonce jamais. Il engage les meilleurs, les fait travailler TRES dur (mais lui mme n'avait-il pas expliqu ne dormir que 3 ou 4 heures par nuit ? ), et ne quitte jamais des yeux son objectif, la vision qu'il a eu.

Twitter en tant que banque globale en ligne ... La technologie le permet, jusqu'ici personne ne l'a fait de la manire dont Musk le "rve"... et s'il parvient  mettre en oeuvre cette vision, a aurait le potentiel de "changer le monde". Ce n'est juste pas ce que la plupart des gens attendent de Twitter (pour ce qu'il a t jusqu'ici), d'o le sentiment mitig que je ressens. Mais l'ide peut tre excellente.

Publier des vidos, montiser du contenu, sur Twitter ? Et pourquoi pas ? Cela pourrait intresser tout le monde, des mdias aux simples "youtubeurs" que les rgles de la plateforme ont fini par lasser. Il y a d'autres plateformes, mais il me semble qu'aucune n'a encore russi  faire l'unanimit,  proposer un produit assez bon et complet pour "tuer le match".

Bref j'attends de voir, je ne condamne pas d'avance en fonction des cts "lunatiques" de Musk. Il a mis + de 40 milliards dans l'opration, il ne renoncera pas sans se battre. Et quand il se bat, il atteint ses objectifs.

----------


## Leruas

> On peut dire ce qu'on veut  du style de management d'Elon Musk, de son ct fantasque (si pas par moments compltement cingl), mais dans les diffrentes entreprises qu'il a eu l'occasion de lancer, IL N'A JAMAIS ECHOUE.
> Certes, Tesla a eu beaucoup de mal  un moment. Tout comme SpaceX. Mais il n'y a qu' voir ce que les deux botes sont devenues pour comprendre : Musk a beaucoup de dfauts mais il ne renonce jamais. Il engage les meilleurs, les fait travailler TRES dur (mais lui mme n'avait-il pas expliqu ne dormir que 3 ou 4 heures par nuit ? ), et ne quitte jamais des yeux son objectif, la vision qu'il a eu.
> 
> Twitter en tant que banque globale en ligne ... La technologie le permet, jusqu'ici personne ne l'a fait de la manire dont Musk le "rve"... et s'il parvient  mettre en oeuvre cette vision, a aurait le potentiel de "changer le monde". Ce n'est juste pas ce que la plupart des gens attendent de Twitter (pour ce qu'il a t jusqu'ici), d'o le sentiment mitig que je ressens. Mais l'ide peut tre excellente.
> 
> Publier des vidos, montiser du contenu, sur Twitter ? Et pourquoi pas ? Cela pourrait intresser tout le monde, des mdias aux simples "youtubeurs" que les rgles de la plateforme ont fini par lasser. Il y a d'autres plateformes, mais il me semble qu'aucune n'a encore russi  faire l'unanimit,  proposer un produit assez bon et complet pour "tuer le match".
> 
> Bref j'attends de voir, je ne condamne pas d'avance en fonction des cts "lunatiques" de Musk. Il a mis + de 40 milliards dans l'opration, il ne renoncera pas sans se battre. Et quand il se bat, il atteint ses objectifs.


Sauf que Twitter n'a rien  voir avec Tesla, SpaceX et Paypal.
C'est un rseau social, donc dpendant du bon vouloir de millions/milliards de personnes dans le monde, on change pas une entreprise comme a du jour au lendemain, surtout en virant la moiti des dveloppeurs alors qu'on souhaite rajouter pleins de fonctionnalits...
"Twitter en tant que banque globale en ligne ... La technologie le permet, jusqu'ici personne ne l'a fait de la manire dont Musk le rve" -> Si a s'appelle WeChat et a a fonctionn grce au fort appui du gouvernement Chinois en change d'une censure massive sur le rseau WeChat. MUSK a dj a dos les gourvenements US, de l'UE pour ses changements sur les CGU et la modration. S'il se lance l dedans il va avoir sur le dos les rgulateurs financiers, la SEC, les banques etc... 
Bon courage  lui, c'est autrement plus compliqu que d'avoir l'autorisation de la FAA pour faire voler un prototype de fuse dans un dsert du Texas...

----------


## Rolllmops

On en entend souvent dire que les milliardaires mritent leurs revenus, qu'ils sont devenus riches grce  leur talent, comptence et sens du business. Non non, il y en a un paquet qui ont juste eu du bol, sont arrivs au bon moment, ont pu se reposer sur les bonnes personnes, tout en tant fondamentalement incomptents et Musk nous le dmontre ici assez bien.

----------


## natponch

On va plutt dire qu'il n'en a absolument rien  faire du devenir de twitter et son domaine d'activit d'origine en tant que rseau social. La seule partie qui l'intresse c'est rcuprer son argent  tout prix, qu'il a t "forc" de dpenser  cause de sa folie des grandeurs et se croire au dessus de tout et tout le monde !

----------


## nl.smart

Bonjour,

 Il semblerait que le monsieur souhaite crer sa banque...

----------


## pmithrandir

Si il voulait crer une banque .. pourquoi ne pas la cr depuis rien plutt que d acheter un rseau de micro bloging a ce prix ..

D'un point de vue RH, je pense qu'il n'a aussi pas compris que les informaticiens ne se gnent pas pour changer de botes. Autant un ingnieur ou un technicien peut faire des efforts pour rester chez Space x ou Tesla parce qu'il y gagne quelque chose sur son CV... Autant twitter n'a plus grand chose  apporter de la sorte depuis bien longtemps. C'est devenu comme mta ou Google, des grosses botes ou l'on travaille sur des projets obscurs et inconnus.. mais neanmoins ncessaires au business global.

La ce sont les cadres qui s'en vont, demain les autres suivront et il sera la preuve parfaite de ce qu'est une bote sans employs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il semblerait que le monsieur souhaite crer sa banque...


Je pense qu'ils vont se rendre compte que c'est une mauvaise ide et ne pas le faire.




> Nous devons absolument rapporter plus d'argent que nous n'en dpensons , a rpondu Musk.  Si nous ne le faisons pas et qu'il y a un flux de trsorerie ngatif massif, alors la faillite n'est pas hors de propos .


C'est la base de l'conomie.
Quand une entreprise dpense plus qu'elle ne rapporte, elle fait faillite.

----------


## Rolllmops

> C'est la base de l'conomie.
> Quand une entreprise dpense plus qu'elle ne rapporte, elle fait faillite.


Il y a des tas de business models qui sont pass par beaucoup de pertes avant de connatre le succs. Youtube a mis trs longtemps avant de devenir rentable, Microsoft a perdu normment d'argent au dpart quand ils ont voulu se lancer sur le march des consoles de jeu. Je doute trs fortement que Space-X ait rapport de l'argent pendant ses premires annes. Le tout est d'avoir les reins solides et Musk a largement les moyens d'entretenir des pertes pendant un certain temps tout en cherchant un systme qui fonctionne.

Par contre quand on arrive avec ses grands sabots, qu'on dgage une grande partie de l'quipe qui bossait sur l'outil et qu'on change d'avis tous les jours sur la stratgie que l'on communique au public, a a peu de chances de fonctionner.

Quant  crer une banque, la ressource principale des banques est la confiance qu'on leur accorde. Je serais curieux de voir la quantit de gens prts  potentiellement confier leur argent  ce lunatique.

----------


## Issam

dj a la base,  acheter ce truc pour 40 milliards de dollars est limite stupide !!! et je reste gentil .

il ne fallait pas !

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> dj a la base,  acheter ce truc pour 40 milliards de dollars est limite stupide !!! et je reste gentil .
> 
> il ne fallait pas !


Mais ... C'est le prix que Twitter valait.
Juste en termes de serveur : il doit bien y avoir des millions d'euros  sortir, *tous les mois*, vu le nombre de personnes qui l'utilisent  travers le monde, sans parler du nombre de salaris, la pub, ...

Mais en terme de rentabilit, mme si Twitter perdait de l'argent, ce site internet/entreprise, en gagne aussi beaucoup et la valeur d'une entreprise s'estime sur son chiffre d'affaire, qui, dans le cas de twitter, est de plusieurs *milliards* de dollars 

Possder Twitter, quand on veut tre influant, tait l'une des choses les plus intelligente  faire, maintenant ce qui l'est moins, c'est la communication actuelle d'Elon Musk, qui spam littralement tout les jours.

----------


## yahiko

Mon dieu, quel amateurisme...

----------


## PolumX

Il n'a quand mme pas cru que personne n'en profiterais ?
Un peu plus d'intelligence/exprience il y aurait moins de test chec/russite.

----------


## PolumX

Il n'a quand mme pas cru que personne n'en profiterai !
Un peu plus d'intelligence/exprience aurait viter ce micmac

----------


## pmithrandir

Surtout que twitter avait 5 milliard de chiffre d'affaire et 221 millions de pertes.
1000 employs a fait dj 6 a 800 millions annuels d'conomie en salaire. Mer 250 aurait suffit a corriger le tir.

Ne rien changer et travailler l'optimisation des postes et des missions .. aurait donc suffit  rendre twitter a l quilibre et mme un peu profitable  court terme.

Laissant le temps de mettre en oeuvre les rformes dans les mois  venir de maniere sereine.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Surtout que twitter avait 5 milliard de chiffre d'affaire et 221 millions de pertes.
> 1000 employs a fait dj 6 a 800 millions annuels d'conomie en salaire. Mer 250 aurait suffit a corriger le tir.
> 
> Ne rien changer et travailler l'optimisation des postes et des missions .. aurait donc suffit  rendre twitter a l quilibre et mme un peu profitable  court terme.
> 
> Laissant le temps de mettre en oeuvre les rformes dans les mois  venir de maniere sereine.


Hello,

Je ne trouve pas de liens sur les 221 millions de pertes seulement par rapport  leur CA, as-tu des sources ? merci.

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.google.fr/amp/s/blog.dig...mp=true?espv=1

----------


## encoremoi21258

Le chiffre d'affaire de Twitter est disponible depuis des annes, ainsi que son nombre d'utilisateurs actifs. N'importe qui sait que a ne vaut pas 44 milliards.

On ne dirait vraiment pas qu'il souhaite rentabiliser son achat ni mme rcuprer une partie de son investissement puisqu'il se moque presque quotidiennement et en public de certaines personnes sur Twitter. A quel moment s'est-il dit que c'est une bonne ide de faire a alors qu'il doit augmenter le chiffre d'affaire ...

----------


## Nancy Rey

*La prise de contrle de Twitter par Elon Musk se traduit par une augmentation considrable du nombre d'utilisateurs de plateformes de mdias sociaux* 
*comme Mastodon et Tumblr*

*Le chaos qui s'est produit chez Twitter  la suite du rachat par Elon Musk a pouss certains utilisateurs  chercher une porte de sortie. De nouvelles donnes montrent que si le nombre de personnes ayant tlcharg Twitter sur la boutique d'applications d'Apple et la boutique de jeux de Google a augment depuis la prise de contrle par Musk, la croissance est minime compare  l'explosion des tlchargements de rivaux plus petits comme Mastodon et Tumblr, car certains utilisateurs de Twitter semblent chercher des alternatives.*


Ces derniers jours, les applications sociales et les plateformes de microblogging alternatives ont enregistr de fortes progressions, notamment l'alternative dcentralise open source de Twitter, Mastodon. Le fondateur et PDG du service a rcemment annonc que Mastodon avait dpass le million d'utilisateurs actifs mensuels, aprs que plus d'un demi-million d'utilisateurs ont rejoint le rseau depuis l'accord Twitter du 27 octobre. Mais Mastodon n'est pas la seule application  profiter du bouleversement de Twitter.

*Dans un nouveau rapport, la socit d'intelligence applicative Sensor Tower a analys la croissance des applications sociales aprs l'arrive de Musk*

Elle note que Mastodon a enregistr environ 322 000 nouveaux tlchargements dans les magasins d'applications amricains au cours des 12 jours qui ont suivi l'acquisition de Twitter (du 27 octobre au 7 novembre), soit plus de 100 fois les 3 000 tlchargements enregistrs au cours des 12 jours prcdents. Au niveau mondial, l'application a connu une croissance de 657 % pour atteindre 1 million d'installations au cours de cette mme priode du 27 octobre au 7 novembre, contre 15 000 au cours des 12 jours prcdents.

D'autres clients tiers de Mastodon ont galement connu une hausse, Metatext et Tootle passant tous deux de moins de 1 000 installations  19 000 et 7 000, respectivement, entre les deux priodes.

*Mais Mastodon n'est pas le seul rseau  connatre une hausse des installations d'applications*

Tumblr a galement vu ses installations d'applications aux tats-Unis augmenter de 96 %, passant de 47 000  92 000 entre les deux priodes. De plus, ses installations mondiales ont augment de 77 %, passant de 170 000  301 000.

En outre, l'application sociale alternative CounterSocial a connu une croissance de 2 300 % pour atteindre 24 000 installations dans les appstores amricains au cours des 12 jours qui ont suivi l'acquisition, et une croissance de 3 200 % au niveau mondial, avec 33 000 installations, selon le rapport.

Une autre socit d'app intelligence, data.ai, a analys les donnes d'une manire lgrement diffrente. Elle a examin la croissance mondiale des tlchargements de diverses applications sociales pendant une priode de sept jours suivant l'acquisition (du 27 octobre au 2 novembre), puis l'a compare  la priode de sept jours prcdente. Ses donnes ont galement confirm les gains considrables raliss par Mastodon et CounterSocial en termes de croissance des installations mondiales entre les deux priodes. Les installations de Mastodon ont bondi de 2 200 % et celles de CounterSocial de 1 200 %, selon l'analyse.


data.ia
Mais Data.ai a regard plus loin dans les tableaux des magasins d'applications et a dcouvert qu'un certain nombre d'autres applications sociales connaissaient des hausses, au-del des seules alternatives directes  Twitter.

Il s'agit notamment de David's Disposable (+ 83 % pendant les deux priodes), nFollowers (+ 50 %), CocoFun (+ 46 %), Substack Reader (+ 24 %), Tribel (+ 11 %), Tumblr (+ 7 %) et Pinterest (+ 2 %). Substack, en particulier, s'est prsent comme une communaut sociale aprs l'acquisition de Twitter, et a mme lanc une nouvelle fonction de discussion qui permet aux crivains et  leur public de s'engager dans des discussions en ligne. 

Cela ne veut pas dire que le drame a t entirement ngatif pour Twitter. tonnamment, il s'avre que certaines personnes ont mme install l'application depuis l'acquisition.

Data.ai montre que les installations de l'application Twitter ont bondi de 17 % aprs l'acquisition, tandis que Sensor Tower a constat une augmentation de 21 % sur une priode lgrement plus longue. Selon cette dernire, Twitter a enregistr 7,6 millions d'installations dans le monde et 502 000 dollars de dpenses de consommation dans les 12 jours qui ont suivi l'acquisition, soit une augmentation par rapport aux 6,3 millions d'installations et aux 303 000 dollars de dpenses de la priode prcdente de 12 jours.

Ces chiffres doivent toutefois tre pris avec un grain de sel pour l'instant, car le lancement de Twitter Blue a t mis en pause aprs quelques jours seulement. Il n'y a aucune raison de croire que ces chiffres indiquent, pour l'instant, une augmentation significative de la demande pour l'abonnement  long terme. Ces donnes viendront avec le temps. En tout cas, cela montre la capacit de Musk  commercialiser des produits auprs de sa base de fans et la curiosit gnrale des utilisateurs pour ce qui se passe actuellement avec les produits de Twitter.

Bien que Twitter ait enregistr de lgers gains cette semaine, tout le monde n'est pas heureux de ces changements. Certains utilisateurs de Twitter ont exprim leur colre  propos de l'acquisition dans les valuations de l'application Twitter sur l'App Store. Le 5 novembre 2022, l'application a connu un pic d'valuations ngatives avec l'ajout de 119 valuations iOS  une toile ; le plus grand nombre d'valuations ngatives en une seule journe, galement selon les donnes de Sensor Tower.

Cependant, il ne s'agit pas de la plus grande vague d'valuations ngatives que Twitter ait jamais connue. D'autres incidents ont provoqu des hausses plus importantes. Aprs l'interdiction de Trump, par exemple, Twitter a reu 801 critiques  une toile le 9 janvier 2021. Il a galement enregistr une hausse en mars 2022, aprs le dploiement de la nouvelle timeline, et en avril, lorsqu'Elon Musk a dclar qu'il achetait Twitter. Le plus gros pic d'avis ngatifs de l'anne n'a mme pas eu lieu cette semaine, mais le 28 octobre, lorsque l'accord avec Musk a t finalis.

Source : Sensor Tower

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter abandonne discrtement la vrification payante  8 dollars, aprs l'ruption de comptes imposteurs sur la plateforme ;  tromper les gens n'est pas acceptable , dclare Musk

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite. Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  L'quipe d'IA thique de Twitter fait partie du personnel qui a t licenci. Elle tait charge d'analyser les algorithmes de Twitter pour rduire les cas de partialit, prjudice et abus

 ::fleche::  Le personnel de Twitter a reu l'ordre de travailler 84 heures par semaine et les managers ont dormi au bureau le week-end, alors qu'ils s'efforaient de respecter les dlais serrs d'Elon Musk

----------


## Arya Nawel

Ce qui devait arriver, arriva.

----------


## Andy Oka

Ce n'est que la suite logique des vnements.  la suite de tout ce capharnam on cherche tous les palliatifs

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Je pense que a va tre le chaos chez Twitter pendant encore 6 mois, 1 an, et aprs l'entreprise sera enfin rentable.
Il faut juste trouver les bonnes ides et les implmenter correctement.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Twitter licencie 4 400  5 500 contractuels sans les avertir au pralable, ni prvenir les quipes internes,* 
*daprs Platformer*

*Twitter a limin un grand nombre d'employs contractuels samedi, affectant entre 4 400 et 5 500 travailleurs. Les rductions de personnel ont t signales samedi par Casey Newton de Platformer. La plupart des employs contractuels n'ont pas reu de notification de leur licenciement et ne l'ont appris qu'aprs avoir perdu l'accs aux systmes de messagerie et de communication interne de l'entreprise. Certains de ces travailleurs contractuels taient bass  l'tranger, notamment en Inde. Les employs  temps plein, qui ont demand  ne pas tre nomms car ils ne sont pas autoriss  parler au nom de Twitter, ont dclar qu'ils n'avaient reu aucune notification interne avant le licenciement des contractuels avec lesquels ils collaboraient.*


Un grand nombre de travailleurs contractuels de Twitter ont dcouvert qu'ils avaient t soudainement licencis ce week-end aprs avoir perdu l'accs  Slack et  d'autres systmes de travail, selon des communications internes par des employs  temps plein de Twitter. Ces suppressions d'emplois font suite  des licenciements qui ont rduit de moiti environ les effectifs de Twitter et amput de 15 % son quipe charge de la confiance et de la scurit. Platformer a t le premier  faire tat de ces licenciements massifs samedi soir, qui concernent des employs bass aux tats-Unis et dans le monde entier, travaillant dans la modration de contenu, l'immobilier, le marketing, l'ingnierie et d'autres dpartements.

Twitter n'aurait pas non plus inform les managers de ces suppressions de postes, qui n'ont ralis que leurs collgues avaient t licencis qu'aprs avoir vu que leurs comptes avaient t dsactivs dans le systme de Twitter. Selon un courriel interne envoy aux contracuels, Twitter explique que les suppressions de postes font partie de son  exercice de redfinition des priorits et d'conomies . Il informe galement les employs que leur dernier jour de travail est le lundi 14 novembre, mais qu'ils n'auront rien  faire.

Cette situation rappelle celle des employs  temps plein qui ont appris qu'ils avaient perdu leur emploi, non pas par un courriel promis le vendredi, mais dans la nuit de jeudi  vendredi, lorsqu'ils ont perdu l'accs  leur messagerie lectronique et aux autres systmes informatiques de l'entreprise. Twitter a depuis lors tent de rembaucher certains employs  temps plein aprs avoir constat que leurs comptences taient essentielles pour les projets en cours, y compris les nouvelles fonctionnalits qui taient une priorit pour l'entreprise.

 Le statut de nombreux contractuels est en suspens depuis que Twitter a rduit la moiti de son personnel au dbut du mois, certains ne sachant mme pas  qui faire rapport, puisque leurs homologues au sein de l'entreprise ont t licencis.  Aujourd'hui, certains s'inquitent de leur dernier salaire puisque leurs quipes n'ont plus d'employs  plein temps de Twitter pour signer leurs cartes de pointage.

Suite  la prise de contrle par Musk, un certain nombre de cadres de Twitter ont dj dmissionn ou ont t licencis, et il est possible que d'autres employs perdent leur emploi en raison de la nouvelle politique de travail en personne de l'entreprise. Dans une transcription d'une session de questions-rponses entre Musk et les employs, Musk a clairement indiqu que les travailleurs doivent revenir au bureau et que seules les  personnes exceptionnelles  peuvent travailler  distance.  En gros, si vous pouvez vous prsenter dans un bureau et que vous ne vous prsentez pas au bureau, dmission accepte , a dclar Musk.

Twitter est en pleine tourmente depuis qu'Elon Musk en a pris la direction, avec des produits et des fonctionnalits lancs puis retirs.  Cela inclut une nouvelle version de son service d'abonnement Twitter Blue, qui permet aux abonns d'avoir la mme coche bleue que celle attribue aux comptes vrifis des politiciens, des journalistes, des agences gouvernementales et des clbrits. Twitter a mis ce service en suspens en dbut de semaine aprs qu'un flot d'imitateurs ait utilis le service d'abonnement pour se faire passer pour diverses marques, des athltes et des hommes politiques de premier plan.

L'annulation du travail des contractants marquerait la dernire rduction en date au sein de la plateforme de mdias sociaux, qui a dj licenci environ la moiti de ses employs aprs le rachat de l'entreprise par Elon Musk le 28 octobre dernier.

Le cofondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, s'est excus la semaine dernire d'avoir fait crotre l'entreprise  trop rapidement , un jour aprs que la socit de mdias sociaux ait procd aux licenciements. Dorsey s'est personnellement efforc de faire en sorte que Musk reprenne son entreprise dans le cadre d'un rachat par emprunt litigieux et a fait entrer ses propres actions dans la nouvelle socit de portefeuille.

Au 30 juin 2013, peu avant son entre en bourse, Twitter comptait environ 2 000 employs, selon les documents dposs auprs de la Securities and Exchange Commission amricaine.  la fin de l'anne dernire, l'entreprise a dclar qu'elle tait passe  environ 7 500 employs  temps plein. Musk a abord les licenciements dans un tweet le 4 novembre, crivant :  Concernant la rduction des effectifs de Twitter, il n'y a malheureusement pas le choix lorsque l'entreprise perd plus de 4 millions de dollars par jour. Toutes les personnes licencies se sont vues offrir 3 mois d'indemnits de licenciement, soit 50 % de plus que ce qui est lgalement requis .

Depuis sa prise de contrle, Musk a inform les employs restants de Twitter qu'il a vendu des milliards de dollars d'actions de Tesla, son entreprise de vhicules lectriques, pour  sauver  Twitter. On ne sait pas encore si Musk continuera  vendre des actions Tesla pour rembourser la dette de Twitter. Il a galement dclar aux employs de Twitter que la faillite n'tait pas exclue pour l'entreprise de mdias sociaux dans un contexte de ralentissement conomique, et alors que les annonceurs ont fui ou interrompu leurs dpenses sur la plateforme pendant sa prise de contrle difficile.

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk pourrait licencier jusqu' 3700 personnes chez Twitter vendredi en fonction de leurs contributions  la base de code, dtermines par les responsables de Tesla et Twitter

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk vend 3,95 Mds $ d'actions Tesla aprs avoir pris le contrle de Twitter qui a cot 11 fois ce montant. Twitter perd des annonceurs, de l'argent et peut-tre des utilisateur

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite. Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  Le Twitter d'Elon Musk licencie  presque tous  ses employs en Afrique sans offrir d'indemnits de dpart, et sans mentionner les noms des collaborateurs remercis dans les avis de licenciement

----------


## vohufr

> Je pense que a va tre le chaos chez Twitter pendant encore 6 mois, 1 an, et aprs l'entreprise sera enfin rentable.
> Il faut juste trouver les bonnes ides et les implmenter correctement.


Ben oui, en attendant, observons ce c****** milliardaire jouer avec les emplois de personnes qui doivent vivre et nourrir leur famille.

----------


## Ryu2000

> jouer avec les emplois de personnes


Ils ne devraient pas avoir de mal  retrouver du boulot.
De toute faon si Twitter continuait comme a, il allait finir par faire faillite et tous les employs allaient perdre leur job de toute faon.

Mais c'est vrai qu'Elon Musk ne suit pas le protocole, il vire un peu n'importe qui n'importe comment et peut-tre que parfois il ne respecte pas les rgles, si c'est le cas il va le payer.

----------


## calvaire

> Ils ne devraient pas avoir de mal  retrouver du boulot.
> De toute faon si Twitter continuait comme a, il allait finir par faire faillite et tous les employs allaient perdre leur job de toute faon.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'Elon Musk ne suit pas le protocole, il vire un peu n'importe qui n'importe comment et peut-tre que parfois il ne respecte pas les rgles, si c'est le cas il va le payer.


https://blog.digimind.com/fr/tendanc...nce-monde-2020




> Le chiffre d'affaires de Twitter pour le 4me trimestre 2021 est de 1,567 milliard de dollars, en hausse de 22% par rapport  Q4 2020. Son rsultat net pour Q4 2021 est de 181,7 millions de dollars (en Q4 2020, Twitter avait affich un bnfice net de 222,1 millions de dollars).



la boite semblait pas trop mal march avant son arriv, elle se fait plusieurs millions de bnfice.

----------


## Prox_13

8$ pour une coche.

Imaginez la tronche des gars de chez Wikipdia.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Arya Nawel

> https://blog.digimind.com/fr/tendanc...nce-monde-2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la boite semblait pas trop mal march avant son arriv, elle se fait plusieurs millions de bnfice.


Mais il a fallu quand mm vendre des actions de Tesla pour sauver le navire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

* Rparez vos entreprises ou le congrs s'en chargera , indique le snateur Ed Markey  Elon Musk*
*aprs que le milliardaire se soit moqu de ses inquitudes concernant la vrification payante sur Twitter   * 

*Le snateur Ed Markey (D-MA) a dclar  Elon Musk :  Rparez vos entreprises. Ou le Congrs le fera , aprs que Musk a rpondu de manire sarcastique aux proccupations du snateur concernant les faux comptes vrifis sur Twitter et a suggr que le vrai compte de Markey  ressemble  une parodie .*

Tout a commenc par une dcision d'Elon Musk sur la coche bleue qui tait accorde aux clbrits et aux journalistes vrifis par la plate-forme, prcisment pour empcher les usurpations d'identit : n'importe qui pouvait dsormais en obtenir une,  condition d'avoir un tlphone, une carte de crdit et 8 dollars par mois. 

Musk a affirm que son plan  est le seul moyen de vaincre les bots et les trolls . L'experte en scurit Runa Sandvik s'est montre sceptique.  Curieux de savoir comment cela va fonctionner, srement que certains bots et trolls vont payer pour bnficier des coches bleues aussi (peut-tre avec des cartes de crdit voles) , a crit Sandvik en rponse  Musk.

Musk a ensuite expliqu qu'il pensait que son plan  dtruirait les robots , car  si un compte Blue payant se livre  des spams/des escroqueries, ce compte sera suspendu. Essentiellement, cela augmente le cot du crime sur Twitter de plusieurs ordres de grandeur . Il a galement dclar que Twitter commencera  utiliser  une tiquette secondaire sous le nom pour quelqu'un qui est une figure publique, ce qui est dj le cas pour les politiciens .

Faire payer la vrification pourrait permettre aux escrocs de se faire plus facilement passer pour de vraies personnes, mme si les escrocs n'obtiennent pas de coches bleues. Si une personne vrifie perd sa coche parce qu'elle ne paie pas pour Twitter Blue, un escroc pourrait se faire passer pour cette personne, et il n'y aurait pas de compte vrifi  pointer pour prouver que le compte de l'escroc est factice.

C'est dans ce contexte que le snateur Ed Markey dcouvre avec stupeur qu'il est facile de se faire passer pour lui sur Twitter. Vendredi, Markey a envoy un tweet contenant un lien vers une lettre qu'il a crite  Musk, critiquant le nouveau Blue  7,99 $ par mois avec abonnement de vrification (fonctionnalit qui a t, rappelons-le, suspendue). La lettre cite un rapport du Washington Post qui dtaille comment un journaliste a pu crer facilement un faux compte vrifi se faisant passer pour Markey et appelle Musk  rsoudre le problme :  Un journaliste de @washingtonpost a pu crer un compte vrifi en se faisant passer pour moi - je demande des rponses  @elonmusk qui fait passer les profits avant les gens et sa dette avant d'arrter la dsinformation. Twitter doit expliquer comment cela s'est produit et comment viter que cela ne se reproduise .


Trs joueur, Elon Musk a rtorqu  Peut-tre parce que votre compte rel ressemble  une parodie ? Et pourquoi y a-t-il un masque sur votre photo de profil ?  (en rfrence  la photo de profil du snateur sur Twitter qui le montre portant un couvre-visage).


Markey n'a pas trop apprci la rponse de Musk et a averti que le Congrs pourrait prendre des mesures contre Musk et ses nombreuses entreprises s'il ne clarifiait pas les choses :  L'une de vos entreprises est sous le coup d'un dcret de consentement de la FTC. Le gendarme de la scurit automobile NHTSA enqute sur une autre pour avoir tu des gens. Et vous passez votre temps  choisir des combats en ligne , crit Markey.  Rparez vos entreprises. Ou le Congrs le fera .


Les inquitudes du snateur concernant l'usurpation d'identit sur Twitter ne sont pas sans fondement. Aprs que Twitter a dploy la possibilit de paver son chemin vers la coche bleue de vrification sur une vague de faux comptes vrifis se faisant passer pour des utilisateurs de haut niveau a inond la plate-forme. Un compte se faisant passer pour Nintendo a publi une image de Mario renversant l'oiseau bleu, tandis qu'un autre prtendant tre LeBron James a faussement affirm qu'il prvoyait de quitter les Lakers de Los Angeles.

La plupart de ces comptes ont depuis t supprims, mais certains sont rests en ligne pendant une longue priode, ce qui pourrait nuire  la marque  ou  la personne  dont ils ont usurp l'identit. Musk a annonc plus tard que Twitter allait suspendre dfinitivement les comptes des utilisateurs qui se font passer pour d'autres sur la plate-forme, mais les faux comptes persistaient, obligeant Twitter  fermer suspendre toutes les inscriptions au service Blue.

Bien que Markey ne reprsente videmment pas tout le Congrs, les dmocrates garderont leur contrle sur le Snat aprs les lections de mi-mandat. Markey fait galement partie d'un certain nombre de comits qui pourraient affecter l'entreprise Tesla appartenant  Musk  y compris le Comit du commerce, des sciences et des transports  et a soulev des inquitudes concernant le logiciel de conduite Full Self-Driving du constructeur de vhicules lectriques  plusieurs reprises dans le pass.

*Les demandes du snateur adresses au PDG de Twitter*

Le snateur Edward J. Markey (D-Mass.), Membre du comit du commerce, des sciences et des transports, a envoy aujourd'hui une lettre au PDG de Twitter, Elon Musk, demandant  l'entreprise d'expliquer les procdures en place pour son processus de vrification de la  coche bleue . La requte intervient aprs qu'un journaliste du Washington Post a obtenu avec succs le pseudo Twitter  @realedmarkey  et a achet le compte avec une vrification  coche bleue  indiquant que le compte a t vrifi, car il appartenait  une  personne notable du gouvernement . Dans sa lettre  l'entreprise, le snateur Markey a exhort  rendre des comptes et a soulign que les pratiques de vrification laxistes de l'entreprise compromettent la capacit des utilisateurs  tre des consommateurs critiques d'actualits et d'informations sur la plate-forme, y compris de la part d'agents publics, et risquent de propager la dsinformation.

 Apparemment, en raison des pratiques de vrification laxistes de Twitter et du besoin apparent d'argent, n'importe qui pourrait payer 8,00 $ et se faire passer pour quelqu'un sur votre plate-forme. Vendre la vrit est dangereux et inacceptable. Twitter doit expliquer comment cela s'est produit et comment il empchera que cela ne se reproduise , a crit le snateur Markey dans sa lettre  Musk.

 Des garanties telles que la coche bleue de Twitter permettaient autrefois aux utilisateurs d'tre des consommateurs intelligents et critiques de nouvelles et d'informations sur la place publique mondiale de Twitter , a poursuivi le snateur.  Mais votre prise de contrle de Twitter, l'imposition rapide et alatoire de changements de plate-forme, la suppression des garanties contre la dsinformation et le licenciement d'un grand nombre d'employs de Twitter ont acclr la descente de Twitter dans le Far West des mdias sociaux. C'est inacceptable. Twitter et ses dirigeants ont la responsabilit envers le public de s'assurer que la plate-forme ne devienne pas un terrain fertile pour la manipulation et la tromperie .

Malgr la rsiliation par Twitter de Twitter Blue et la vrification payante de la coche bleue peu de temps aprs la publication de l'article du Washington Post et la prolifration des comptes d'imposteurs, le snateur Markey a demand  la direction de Twitter de fournir des rponses aux questions suivantes :
Quel a t le processus de Twitter pour mettre une vrification par coche bleue payante d'un compte Twitter ? Quel a t le processus de Twitter pour mettre la vrification d'un compte qui est "remarquable dans le gouvernement, les actualits, le divertissement ou une autre catgorie dsigne" sur votre plate-forme ? Veuillez dcrire les tapes internes de Twitter qui taient censes tre suivies pour ces processus.En quoi le processus de vrification par coche bleue payant diffre-t-il du processus de vrification gratuit qui l'a prcd ?Comment le journaliste du Washington Post a-t-il pu obtenir la vrification d'un faux compte Twitter du snateur Ed Markey ? Plus prcisment, Twitter n'a-t-il pas suivi ses politiques internes de vrification payante et, si oui, lesquelles ? Si Twitter a suivi ces politiques, veuillez expliquer comment le systme de Twitter a nanmoins permis au journaliste d'obtenir la vrification du faux compte.Twitter envisage-t-il de rintroduire un systme de vrification ? Si oui, veuillez expliquer comment cela fonctionnera, s'il sera gratuit ou payant, et comment cela empchera la vrification des faux comptes
Source : lettre du snateur

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la raction d'Elon Musk lorsque le snateur lui a fait part de ses inquitudes concernant les coches bleues et l'usurpation d'identit ?
 ::fleche::  La raction d'Ed Markey qui menace Elon Musk d'actions du congrs vous semble-t-elle proportionne ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## noremorse

Excellente la rponse de Musk au covidiste Ed Markey

----------


## calvaire

je suis pas sur que ce mettre  dos le gouvernement us ce soit une bonne chose. Beaucoup de grand cadre ont fini ruin ou emprisonn pour des prtexte bidons...
La Standard Oil a t dmantel en pleins de petites entreprises par exemple.
Frdric Pierucci a t mis en taule plusieurs annes aux USA pour voler alstom aux franais.
soyons complotiste, avec le recul je serais pas surpris dans 50ans d'apprendre que l'affaire DSK tait un complot de la CIA...

En chine c'est pire, Jack Ma  disparu pour une simple critique du gouvernement. Les USA c'est pas la chine mais ils usent pas moins de mthode dgueulasse pour parvenir  leurs fin.

Une affaire de viol et 10ans de prison sa arrive trs vite de nos jours.

----------


## Rolllmops

> soyons complotiste, avec le recul je serais pas surpris dans 50ans d'apprendre que l'affaire DSK tait un complot de la CIA...


N'importe quoi...  ::roll::

----------


## Sandra Coret

*44 % des utilisateurs de Twitter disent qu'ils ne paieront pas les 8 dollars par mois pour la vrification de leur compte, remettant ainsi en question les plans d'Elon Musk, selon une enqute d'All About Cookies*

*La saga de l'acquisition de Twitter par Elon Musk dure depuis des mois, mais elle est enfin parvenue  sa conclusion. Musk est maintenant l'unique propritaire de Twitter, et il essaie de mettre en uvre quelques changements pour augmenter ostensiblement les revenus, car il y avait un manque  gagner apparent si l'on ne comptait que sur les annonceurs.*

L'un des changements les plus controverss apports par Musk est la taxe de 8 dollars pour obtenir la coche bleue convoite pour la vrification.

Cette marque de vrification est un outil important utilis par les politiciens, les journalistes et les clbrits pour rendre plus difficile l'usurpation de leur identit. Musk pense manifestement que la vente de la marque de vrification pour 8 dollars par mois est parfaitement raisonnable, mme si seulement 28 % des utilisateurs de Twitter ayant rpondu  une enqute mene par All About Cookies ont dclar qu'ils seraient prts  la payer.

44 % des utilisateurs de Twitter qui ont rpondu  cette enqute ont dclar qu'ils ne seraient pas disposs  payer quoi que ce soit, et 45 % ont galement dclar qu'ils ne pensent pas que cela amliorera leur exprience sur Twitter. 


Toutefois, une proportion importante d'utilisateurs semble penser que Twitter pourrait encore s'amliorer maintenant qu'il est sous la houlette d'Elon Musk.

38 % d'entre eux estiment que le contenu de Twitter s'amliorera sous la direction d'Elon Musk, 33 % dclarent que le contenu sera dsormais plus fiable et 38 % pensent galement que le cours de l'action Twitter commencera  s'amliorer maintenant que Musk est aux commandes. 

Cependant, il semble peu probable que le prix de 8 dollars permette de compenser la perte de revenus publicitaires. Il n'y a tout simplement pas assez d'utilisateurs fidles de Twitter pour payer la facture de l'norme dette contracte par Musk pour acheter la plateforme, et le dsir de Musk de crer un espace ax sur la libert d'expression pourrait ne pas plaire aux annonceurs qui craignent que leurs publicits soient places  ct de contenus controverss.


Source : All About Cookies

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous les rsultats de cette enqute pertinents ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision d'Elon Musk de faire payer les utilisateurs pour le badge de vrification ?
 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous dispos  payer cette somme ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite, Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk pourrait licencier jusqu' 3700 personnes chez Twitter vendredi en fonction de leurs contributions  la base de code, dtermines par les responsables de Tesla et Twitter

 ::fleche::  Twitter va poursuivre Elon Musk en justice pour avoir essay de se retirer de l'accord, Musk a sign un accord de fusion contraignant, mais il veut maintenant s'en retirer

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk expose Twitter  des milliards d'amendes, prvient un avocat de l'entreprise,  Elon met des fuses dans l'espace, il n'a pas peur de la FTC , aurait dclar son avocat personnel

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Elon Musk licencie un ingnieur qui l'a corrig sur Twitter,* 
*Eric Frohnhoefer, le dveloppeur, avait remis publiquement en question l'valuation de Musk dans un tweet d'excuses* 

*Les premiers jours d'Elon Musk chez Twitter ont t marqus par des licenciements massifs. Ds qu'il a pris les rnes du gant des mdias sociaux, le dirigeant a licenci des milliers de contractuels sans pravis ni avertissement. Il semble maintenant que ladite frnsie ne soit pas encore arrive  son terme. Dans un dveloppement qui a pris forme rcemment, Musk a annonc le licenciement d'un ingnieur qui a remis en question son valuation. Le nouveau PDG de l'entreprise a tweet qu'Eric Frohnhoefer, un employ qui s'tait publiquement disput avec lui sur la plateforme, avait t licenci.*

La saga a commenc dimanche, lorsque Musk a prsent ses excuses pour la lenteur de Twitter dans  de nombreux pays  et a laiss entendre que les mauvaises performances sont dues au fait que l'application effectue plus de 1 000 appels de procdure  distance (remote procedure calls ou RPC)  mal rpartis  pour charger la timeline d'accueil. Ce qui revient  dire que l'application doit contacter d'autres serveurs plusieurs fois et attendre une rponse pour chaque demande. Frohnhoefer, qui a tweet qu'il avait pass six ans  travailler sur Twitter pour Android, a retweet la dclaration de Musk en disant qu'elle tait incorrecte. Musk a fait la mme chose plusieurs fois en rponse  des articles sur ses entreprises, mais contrairement  ces cas, Frohnhoefer a expliqu pourquoi il pensait que le tweet de son patron tait incorrect.


Selon Frohnhoefer, Twitter ne fait en ralit aucun appel de procdure  distance, ou RPC. Au lieu de cela, dit-il, lorsque l'application dmarre, elle effectue environ 20 requtes en arrire-plan. Semblant clarifier son tweet initial, Musk a ensuite rpondu :  Le fait que vous ne vous rendiez pas compte qu'il y a jusqu' 1200 "microservices" appels lorsque quelqu'un utilise l'application Twitter n'est pas gnial . Frohnhoefer a de nouveau exprim son dsaccord, en tweetant que le  nombre requis pour gnrer la timeline de la maison est plus proche de 200 que de 1200 .

La conversation entre Musk et Frohnhoefer est dsordonne, rpartie sur plusieurs fils et heures.  un moment donn, Musk a demand  Frohnhoefer ce qu'il avait fait personnellement pour remdier  la lenteur de Twitter sur Android. Mais n'oubliez pas que la conversation a commenc par les excuses de Musk pour la lenteur de Twitter dans  de nombreux pays , et non sur Android. Mais le dernier mot de Musk  ce sujet est venu en rponse  une discussion sur la question de savoir si Frohnhoefer aurait d faire part de ses proccupations concernant le tweet original en priv sur Slack plutt que d'interpeller publiquement Musk. Un commentateur du fil de discussion a dclar que Musk ne voulait probablement pas de Frohnhoefer dans son quipe aprs que le dveloppeur a tweet que Musk aurait d poser des questions sur les problmes de lenteur en priv, ce  quoi Musk a rpondu : "Il est vir".


Musk a reu des ractions ngatives de la part d'autres personnes  propos de son tweet, notamment d'autres employs de Twitter. Sasha Solomon, qui se prsente comme une responsable technique de Twitter, l'a retweet en disant :  Vous n'avez pas simplement licenci la quasi-totalit de l'infrastructure pour ensuite faire une remarque insolente sur la faon dont nous faisons du batching . Elle a galement accus Musk de ne pas connatre le fonctionnement de GraphQL et de ne pas savoir comment fonctionne l'infrastructure de Twitter. Lundi soir, Solomon a tweet  lol just got fired for shitposting . Son fil ne mentionne pas si elle a t licencie par Musk directement, et il ne semble pas avoir rpondu  ses tweets le critiquant comme il l'a fait avec Frohnhoefer.


Des commentateurs extrieurs  l'entreprise ont galement remis en question le tweet. Musk affirme avoir obtenu l'information sur les RPC de plusieurs ingnieurs de Twitter et a dclar que "l'ex-employ se trompe".

Si Musk s'est effectivement tromp sur le fonctionnement de Twitter, ce ne serait pas la premire fois. Dimanche, il a tweet que le site tait  de loin le plus gros gnrateur de clics sur Internet , une dclaration qui a t immdiatement reprise par presque tous ceux qui possdent un site Web et qui savent  quel point Google et Facebook sont puissants. Les utilisateurs de Twitter ont galement utilis Birdwatch, une fonction qui permet de signaler les informations errones sur le site, pour corriger Musk. Ce n'tait pas non plus la premire fois qu'il faisait l'objet d'un Birdwatch - il y a aussi une note de correction sous son tweet sur le prix de l'insuline. Il a ensuite supprim le tweet.

En ce qui concerne les retombes de la prise de bec, Musk a annonc qu'au moins une fonctionnalit, les tiquettes indiquant  partir de quel appareil ou application un tweet a t post, sera supprime au nom de la performance. Pour l'instant, Musk n'a pas rpondu aux autres suggestions faites par Frohnhoefer pour amliorer les performances, notamment la suppression des fonctions inutiles et la refonte des systmes qui freinent l'application. Quant  Frohnhoefer lui-mme, il a dclar sur Twitter qu'il tait  dfinitivement stupide  d'affronter Musk comme il l'a fait, mais il ne semble pas trop proccup par son licenciement. Il a dj t encourag  postuler  des emplois dans d'autres entreprises.

*D'autres gants de la technologie continuent de licencier du personnel*

Si on laisse de ct Musk et son annonce de licenciement peu conventionnelle sur Twitter, d'autres entreprises de premier plan semblent galement emprunter la mme voie. La semaine dernire, Mark Zuckerberg a rvl que les licenciements de Meta toucheraient environ 11 000 employs, soit environ 13 % des effectifs de l'entreprise. Le gant de la technologie Amazon, quant  lui, a galement l'intention de licencier 10 000 employs de l'entreprise et des postes techniques cette semaine. Si Amazon procde  ce licenciement, il s'agirait du plus important de l'histoire de l'entreprise.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter licencie 4 400  5 500 contractuels sans les avertir au pralable ni prvenir les quipes internes, d'aprs Platformer

 ::fleche::  Le Twitter d'Elon Musk licencie  presque tous  ses employs en Afrique sans offrir d'indemnits de dpart, et sans mentionner les noms des collaborateurs remercis dans les avis de licenciement

 ::fleche::  L'quipe d'IA thique de Twitter fait partie du personnel qui a t licenci. Elle tait charge d'analyser les algorithmes de Twitter pour rduire les cas de partialit, prjudice et abus

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite. Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  Le Twitter d'Elon Musk licencie  presque tous  ses employs en Afrique sans offrir d'indemnits de dpart, et sans mentionner les noms des collaborateurs remercis dans les avis de licenciement

----------


## micka132

> *Elon Musk licencie un ingnieur qui l'a corrig sur Twitter,* 
> 
>  Quel est votre avi sur le sujet ?


Je suis le premier  ouvrir ma gueule quand je ne suis pas d'accord avec la direction, mais jamais au grand jamais devant des clients.

----------


## grunk

Le procd est trs discutable mais je pense que Musk sait trs bien ce qu'il fait et o il veux aller. Plus il vidange les quipes techniques moins il aura de resistance au changement si il prvoit de vraiment tout chambouler.

----------


## walfrat

> Je suis le premier  ouvrir ma gueule quand je ne suis pas d'accord avec la direction, mais jamais au grand jamais devant des clients.


Elon Musk ne se prive pas de balancer de la merde, en plus fausse apparemment, sur les quipes de Twitter, bien que je comprend ta position, j'ai quand mme envie de dire "l''arroseur arros"..

Et est ce que la personne a vraiment tord ? Difficile a dire, imagine aprs ce tweet assassin de Musk, tu postule dans une autre boite en disant que tu as fait de l'Androd chez Twitter, t'as vu la rputation que t'as flanqu ton ex-patron ?

----------


## micka132

> Et est ce que la personne a vraiment tord ?


 Techniquement je ne sais pas, professionnellement  mon sens oui.



> imagine aprs ce tweet assassin de Musk, tu postule dans une autre boite en disant que tu as fait de l'Androd chez Twitter, t'as vu la rputation que t'as flanqu ton ex-patron ?


Ca peut tre vu positivement ou ngativement selon o tu vas postuler. 
Mais la ralit c'est qu'il a plus de chance de tomber sur quelqu'un mme pas au courant, et surtout c'est la priode qui risque de devenir compliqu avec le robinet de l'argent qui coule  flot qui se referme.

----------


## SimonKenoby

Tiens, je croyais que Elon Musk tait un grand dfenseur de la libert d'expression? N'avait-il pas dis il y a quelques moi que n'importe qui pouvait le critiquer? On commence dj a voir les limites de sa "libert d'expression".

----------


## coolspot

Et bien il semblerait que certain employ commence  comprendre que le monde de l'entreprise n'est pas une dmocratie mais bien une zone rgit par l'autoritarisme  ::roll:: 

Peut etre comme ca ils vont comprendre qu'il faut se syndiquer pour rsister  tout ca  :;):

----------


## ludovicdeluna

Bon rsum, sachant que la chronologie est complique  suivre.

Le contexte est important. Et je tiens  complter cette news, car il est absent des tweets lorsqu'on les parcourt simplement. Je peux bien sr me tromper.

La lenteur dont parle E. Musk est celle de l'app iOS pour laquelle il y a eut plusieurs rapports d'utilisateurs ces dernires heures. Il accuse cette application de faire plus de 1000 appels vers les serveurs de Twitter pour afficher la timeline. Lisez bien le tweet d'E. Musk, car il est limpide.

Le dveloppeur qui a rpondu (Frohnhoefer) s'en est dfendu, preuve  l'appui. D'autres ont confirm que l'app Android, elle, fonctionnait sans problme. Rappelons tout de mme que E. Musk a dj vir quasiment toute l'quipe iOS les jours qui ont prcds. Les quipes font le travail de 2 ou 3 personnes avec des horaires largis, et certaines ont dj partags des dbuts de symptmes du burnout.

E. Musk a ensuite cr le flou en demandant qu'il contredise ses chiffres (qui sont dj faux). Il est rapidement rejoint par la sphre d'influence de Musk, dont le co-fondateur de SpaceX - ce n'est pas n'importe qui.

De l, le message d'origine change de sens, et on indique (l'entourage probablement) qu'il s'agit d'appels  l'INTERIEUR de l'infra Twitter. Et que Frohnhoefer est un incapable qui ne comprend pas les bases de son mtier. En lisant bien les messages, certains n'hsites pas  dire qu'en tant que dveloppeur Front, il devrait se mler de ce qui le regarde.

De plus, on l'accuse ouvertement de rpondre en publique. Pour autant, l'information tait dj fausse et E. Musk n'a pas cherch  comprendre en priv.

C'est intressant car cela montre comment les quipes sont loyales envers la communaut Twitter, mais pas envers leur patron. On voit galement toute cette sphre de protection trs aggressive qui se met en place ds que E. Musk est mis  dfaut.

Je ne dirais pas un mot sur le fait qu'E. Musk a licenci Frohnhoefer sur une simple suggestion faite sur Twitter. Je dcouvre qu'on peut voter le licenciement des gens sur Internet... Quel monde  ::): 

Tout ceci montre que l'go et la haine sont le vritable capitaine du navire.

----------


## totozor

> Je suis le premier  ouvrir ma gueule quand je ne suis pas d'accord avec la direction, mais jamais au grand jamais devant des clients.


Je ne suis qu' moiti d'accord avec a.
Quand ma hirarchie justifie quoi que ce soit auprs d'un client par mon incomptence dans mon domaine alors que ce n'est pas la cause j'ouvre ma gueule.
Les bonnes relations que j'ai avec les clients viennent du fait que je suis clair sur mon domaine de comptence et donc, notamment, sur ce qu'ils me demandent et que je ne sais pas encore faire. Les risques financiers et calendaires sont grs en fonction de a. Remettre a en question c'est risquer de perdre des contrats.
Donc quiconque couvrira sa propre incomptence sous la mienne aura les oreilles qui sifflent.
Certains trouvent que a me rend ingrable, d'autres trouvent que a rend les choses beaucoup plus simple.

Et les "je t'ai couvert la dernire fois, c'est comme a que tu me remercie?" ne me font ni chaud ni froid.
Je n'ai pas besoin d'tre couvert et j'ai inform le client des raisons du retard la dernire fois : mon incomptence. Mais je suppose que tu n'as pas lu le compte rendu de la runion.

----------


## micka132

> Tiens, je croyais que Elon Musk tait un grand dfenseur de la libert d'expression? N'avait-il pas dis il y a quelques moi que n'importe qui pouvait le critiquer? On commence dj a voir les limites de sa "libert d'expression".





> Et bien il semblerait que certain employ commence  comprendre que le monde de l'entreprise n'est pas une dmocratie mais bien une zone rgit par l'autoritarisme 
> 
> Peut etre comme ca ils vont comprendre qu'il faut se syndiquer pour rsister  tout ca


A l'vidence, ici aussi il y en a qui ne comprennent pas.
Son tweet il ne l'a pas censur, il a donc pu utiliser la plateforme pour s'exprimer (dans le cadre de la loi).
La libert d'expression peut galement vouloir dire assumer ces paroles. L Musk n'a pas apprci, il l'a remerci, fin de l'histoire.
Son compte twitter est toujours actif, la libert d'expression n'est pas remise en cause. 
Par contre avec ce genre d'attitude, les USA en tant que nation peuvent s'interroger sur la prcarit de leur systme salarial, ou tu peux te faire virer comme a simplement parce que tu ne plais pas au patron. Dans le mme temps c'est peut-tre ce mme systme qui favorise le dveloppement de ces entreprises. C'est la base de la politique que de discuter de ce genre de chose.
Qui sait, peut-tre que cet exemple autoritaire de Musk, ainsi que les prcdents, pourraient tre le dclencheur de changement profond dans la socit Amricaine. Merci la libert d'expression.

----------


## micka132

> Quand ma hirarchie justifie quoi que ce soit auprs d'un client par mon incomptence dans mon domaine alors que ce n'est pas la cause j'ouvre ma gueule.


Il n'a pas attaqu ce monsieur personnellement, ni mme vraiment fait d'attaque.
Quand tu as un nouveau directeur qui vient et qui dit "on a pas tait bon, on va changer tout a", c'est ce qui arrive de par mon exprience quasi systmatiquement quand l'entreprise va mal, Tu n'es pas forc de le prendre personnellement. Mais surtout tu vas pas appeler les clients pour leurs dire "non mais il raconte n'importe quoi, moi je suis au top depuis 6 ans". 
L'entreprise c'est un ensemble plus ou moins norme de flux dans tous les sens.
Tu peux avoir 100% de cadors et que les choses se passent mal parce qu'il y a des problme de flux. Ici on a un gars frustr des mthodes agressives de Musk, et qui s'est cru  la machine  caf  dire que la patron raconte de la merde. 
Ce qui est peut-tre vrai mais ca n'a aucun effet positif pour l'entreprise d'aller le crier sur tout les toits, au mieux cela n'aura aucun effet, au pire c'est ngatif.

----------


## GATEN

> Tiens, je croyais que Elon Musk tait un grand dfenseur de la libert d'expression? N'avait-il pas dis il y a quelques moi que n'importe qui pouvait le critiquer? On commence dj a voir les limites de sa "libert d'expression".


On peut tre pour la libert d'expression tout en se sparant d'un dev qui a dmontr par ses propos qu'il n'tait pas prt  se remettre en question.  Je ne vois pas d'incohrence

----------


## GATEN

> Peut etre comme ca ils vont comprendre qu'il faut se syndiquer pour rsister  tout ca


Personnellement, je trouve cette remarque horrible (ce n'est que mon avis). Le salariat, c'est mettre sa force de travail au service de l'entreprise, mais peut-tre as-tu accept un contrat qui ne te convient pas ?

PS : Personnellement, je ne suis pas salari car je ne supporte pas le "lien de subordination". Je prfre la relation client/fournisseur. Mon point, c'est qu'on ne peut pas signer un contrat et ne garder que ce qui nous convient

----------


## Rolllmops

> On peut tre pour la libert d'expression tout en se sparant d'un dev qui a dmontr par ses propos qu'il n'tait pas prt  se remettre en question.  Je ne vois pas d'incohrence


Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait encore des doutes possibles sur le fait que s'il y a bien une personne qui devrait se remettre en question, c'est Musk...

----------


## olaxius

Chez twitter 



> La libert d'expression s'arrte l ou commence la vrit qui drange
> Ass CISS


Et la vrit c'est Musk qui la dtient et l a fait trs trs peur . 
Viva la Twit_cratie_ture

----------


## Arya Nawel

Critiquer ouvertement son patron, a ne pouvait finir autrement qu'avec un coup de pied , pour vous remercier. Et encore

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Alors que de plus en plus de marques se retirent de Twitter, SpaceX achte un gros package publicitaire Twitter*
*SpaceX a dpens plus de 160 000 $ sur Twitter jusqu' prsent * 

*Elon Musk a apparemment dcid qu'une faon d'inspirer confiance dans Twitter en tant que plate-forme publicitaire est de devenir lui-mme annonceur. Un mdia a rapport que SpaceX avait achet l'un des forfaits publicitaires haut de gamme de Twitter, prcisant que SpaceX investit rarement dans la publicit sur Twitter, dans un contexte o SpaceX, une autre socit d'Elon Musk, prvoit de commencer  faire la publicit de l'Internet par satellite Starlink auprs de clients en Espagne et en Australie. Selon des documents internes examins par ce mdia, SpaceX a jusqu' prsent dpens 160 000 dollars pour la campagne publicitaire Twitter et au total pourrait finir par investir jusqu' 250 000 dollars.

Selon Musk, le fait que SpaceX achte ce package publicitaire n'a rien de spcial. Le PDG de SpaceX et de Twitter a contest le qualificatif du mdia qui a dcrit l'investissement publicitaire comme tant  important .*

L'entreprise arospatiale d'Elon Musk, SpaceX, a command l'un des plus gros forfaits publicitaires disponibles auprs de Twitter, l'entreprise de mdias sociaux qu'il vient d'acqurir dans le cadre d'un accord de 44 milliards de dollars et dont il est maintenant PDG. La campagne fera la promotion du service Internet par satellite dtenu et exploit par SpaceX appel Starlink sur Twitter en Espagne et en Australie, selon les enregistrements internes de l'entreprise de mdias sociaux consults.

La campagne publicitaire que SpaceX achte pour promouvoir Starlink s'appelle une  prise de contrle  de Twitter. Lorsqu'une entreprise achte l'un de ces forfaits, elle dpense gnralement plus de 250 000 $ pour mettre sa marque au sommet de la chronologie principale de Twitter pendant une journe complte, selon un employ actuel et un ancien employ de Twitter qui ont demand  ne pas tre nomms parce qu'ils n'taient pas autoriss  parler au nom de l'entreprise.

Les utilisateurs devraient voir les messages de la marque Starlink les trois premires fois qu'ils ouvrent l'application Twitter le jour ou les jours de la campagne de rachat prvue en Australie et en Espagne. La campagne, qui a t achete la semaine dernire, devait tre diffuse dans les prochains jours d'abord en Australie puis en Espagne.

SpaceX n'a ​​gnralement pas achet de gros packages publicitaires  Twitter, ont dclar les employs actuels et anciens.

Quelques heures aprs la premire publication de cette histoire, Musk a crit dans un tweet :  SpaceX Starlink a achet un petit package publicitaire  pas grand  pour tester l'efficacit de la publicit Twitter en Australie et en Espagne. J'ai fait la mme chose sur Facebook / Insta /Google .


Selon des documents internes consults par CNBC, SpaceX a jusqu' prsent dpens plus de 160 000 dollars pour la campagne publicitaire Twitter pour Starlink en Australie et en Espagne.

Starlink utilise une constellation de satellites qui transmettent Internet aux abonns payants qui doivent galement obtenir des terminaux de SpaceX pour y accder. SpaceX a dvelopp Starlink dans le but de fournir une connectivit Internet haut dbit aux personnes dans des endroits mal desservis, voire pas desservis du tout, par une infrastructure de cble ou de fibre optique.

En Ukraine, le service Starlink a fourni une connectivit essentielle  l'arme du pays et  certains civils alors que l'invasion brutale de la Russie a ananti l'infrastructure de communication l-bas. Alors que SpaceX couvrait une partie du cot de la fourniture de ce service en Ukraine, Musk s'est plaint plus tard de la faon dont les dons nuisaient aux marges bnficiaires de son entreprise.

*Pression sur les ventes de publicits Twitter*

Musk est galement le PDG du constructeur de vhicules lectriques Tesla, en plus de ses responsabilits chez SpaceX et Twitter. Il s'est vant que son constructeur automobile ne dpense pas d'argent pour la publicit traditionnelle comme la presse crite, la radio, la tlvision et les publicits en ligne. Au lieu de cela, Tesla recueille les gros titres des blogs de fans, des sites d'actualits et cre le buzz par le biais de clubs automobiles, d'vnements de fans ou d'actionnaires et d'engagement sur les rseaux sociaux.

Musk se retrouve dsormais dans la position de devoir vendre de la publicit en ligne en tant que Chief Twit, ou plus formellement PDG, de Twitter, qui reste une importante plate-forme internationale de mdias sociaux. Twitter comptait environ 237,8 millions d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables avant l'accord de privatisation controvers de Musk. Musk a pour mission de gnrer au moins la moiti des revenus de Twitter auprs des abonns, pas seulement de la publicit.

Une campagne, mme de l'ampleur d'une  prise de contrle , ne suffit pas  compenser la perte des multiples annonceurs qui ont rcemment interrompu leurs dpenses sur Twitter ou qui ont fui la plate-forme lors de la prise de contrle difficile de Musk.

Des entreprises telles que General Motors, Audi, Volkswagen, General Mills, Pfizer, United Airlines et d'autres ont suspendu leurs dpenses publicitaires sur Twitter pour le moment, en partie  cause d'une vague de discours de haine et de dsinformation qui a svi sur la plate-forme. La grande enseigne de la publicit Interpublic Group a recommand aux clients de ses agences de faire de mme. Twitter tirait auparavant environ 90% de ses revenus de la publicit.

Lorsque Musk a lanc puis rapidement suspendu un badge d'abonn payant sur Twitter la semaine dernire, cela a encore branl la confiance des annonceurs dans la plate-forme. Le badge ressemblait  une coche bleue de vrification antrieure et cotait aux utilisateurs 7,99*$ par mois. Des coches bleues acquises  bas prix taient utilises par des farceurs et des imposteurs pour se faire passer pour des marques, des politiciens et des clbrits et pour publier des messages peu flatteurs et inexacts.

Un compte cr  l'image de la socit pharmaceutique Eli Lilly a caus un srieux problme jeudi lorsqu'il a publi un message disant :  Nous sommes ravis d'annoncer que l'insuline est dsormais gratuite . Le tweet est devenu viral et est rest sur Twitter pendant au moins deux heures avant d'tre supprim. Le vrai compte d'Eli Lilly a tweet plus tard :  Nous nous excusons auprs de ceux qui ont reu un message trompeur d'un faux compte Lilly .

Le cours de l'action d'Eli Lilly a fortement chut aprs la publication du faux tweet, bien que les principaux indices boursiers aient t positifs  ce moment-l, le S&P 500 ayant connu son plus grand rallye en deux ans. Le constructeur automobile Tesla, dirig par Musk, le concurrent de SpaceX Lockheed Martin, le snateur Ed Markey (D-Mass.) et bien d'autres ont galement t imits et mis au pilori sur la plate-forme.

Ce week-end, Musk a crit dans un tweet :  Twitter gnre un nombre considrable de clics vers d'autres sites Web/applications. De loin le plus gros moteur de clics sur Internet.* Le nouveau PDG de Twitter a t rapidement corrig par des experts en marketing et d'anciens employs de Twitter, et une note de correction a t ajoute  son tweet. Il a ensuite supprim le tweet.

Une ancienne employe de Twitter, Claire Daz-Ortiz, l'a appel en crivant :  Ce sont des mensonges. J'ai travaill sur @twitter 5 ans + crit 2 livres sur le marketing des mdias sociaux. C'est faux et @twitter le sait. Nous n'avons jamais fait de vente sur les clics, parce que nous avons un trafic beaucoup plus faible que Facebook, LinkedIn, etc. Twitter a d'autres atouts cls (et le marketing est bien plus que des clics) .


*La menace de la faillite*

Une transcription de la runion du personnel avec Elon Musk montre diffrents employs qui tentent de savoir quelles devraient tre leurs priorits pour aider Musk  maintenir Twitter  flot alors que l'conomie reste instable. Musk a gard ses rponses brves et a dclar que les principales priorits comprenaient l'augmentation de la base d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard (tout en montisant de manire critique plus d'utilisateurs), la rmunration des crateurs sur la plate-forme et l'amlioration de la recherche sur Twitter. En bref, il a dit aux membres restants de son quipe  just go hardcore  ( allez y  fond ) pour rendre Twitter  plus convaincant , afin qu'il puisse vendre ce produit aux utilisateurs, ou bien de dmissionner tout simplement. L'une de ses ides les plus importantes et les plus rpandues, qui, selon lui,  est dfinitivement en train de se produire , consiste  peaufiner Twitter pour en faire une plate-forme de paiement numrique.

 Si vous avez un produit convaincant, les gens l'achteront , a dclar Musk au personnel.  Cela a t mon exprience chez SpaceX et Tesla .

L'honntet brutale de Musk  propos d'une ventuelle faillite de Twitter a accru les doutes quant  la survie de la plate-forme au style de leadership de Musk. En plus d'avoir endett Twitter de 13 milliards de dollars lorsqu'il l'a achet, puis de perdre 4 millions de dollars par jour en revenus publicitaires, Musk doit maintenant faire face  des paiements d'intrts qui, selon Reuters, totaliseront  prs de 1,2 milliard de dollars au cours des 12 prochains mois .

Ces paiements d'intrts, a dclar Reuters, reprsenteraient plus que le dernier flux de trsorerie de Twitter de 1,1 milliard de dollars en juin. Et l'quipe de Musk semble tre bien consciente de ce risque, se sentant oblige de faire de bonnes performances et demandant  Musk comment il envisage de rsoudre le problme de trsorerie.

 Nous devons absolument rapporter plus d'argent que nous n'en dpensons , a rpondu Musk.  Si nous ne le faisons pas et qu'il y a un flux de trsorerie ngatif massif, alors la faillite n'est pas hors de propos .

Certains se demandent si Musk utilise le terme comme un moyen d'encourager le personnel qui se sent connect  la plate-forme  tout donner pour sa survie. Il faut dire que Bloomberg a not que Musk avait utilis  la menace de ruine financire  dans le pass pour motiver ses employs.  Il essaie de transmettre l'ide que si les gens ne travaillent pas dur, Twitter se retrouvera dans une situation trs difficile , a dclar  Bloomberg une personne familire avec le style de gestion de Musk.

Bien sr, la menace de faillite ne touche pas que le personnel. Bloomberg a dclar que les investisseurs en dette et les valuateurs de crdit taient tout aussi proccups par les dclarations de Musk, envoyant des demandes de renseignements aux fonds spculatifs et aux gestionnaires d'actifs pour voir si quelqu'un voulait racheter une partie de la dette de Twitter  des taux beaucoup plus bas. Les banques qui ont aid  financer Twitter grce  6,5 milliards de dollars de prts  effet de levier pourraient faire face  des milliards de pertes, selon les calculs de Bloomberg.

Alors que les banques valuent les options disponibles dans ce contexte, Musk continue d'injecter de l'argent dans Twitter, vendant 4 milliards de dollars d'actions Tesla pour  sauver  Twitter, a rapport le New York Times.

Sources : Elon Musk, Claire Diaz

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dpenses publicitaires de SpaceX sur Twitter ? Comment analysez-vous cette situation  la lumire des propos d'employs de Twitter qui affirment que SpaceX n'en dpensait pas autant sur sa plate-forme et d'Elon Musk qui maintient que sa socit a fait pareil sur Facebook, Instagram et Google ? L'arbre qui cache la fort ?
 ::fleche::  Cette stratgie est-elle susceptible d'attirer les annonceurs ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite. Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk licencie un ingnieur qui l'a corrig sur Twitter. Eric Frohnhoefer, le dveloppeur, avait remis publiquement en question l'valuation de Musk dans un tweet d'excuses

----------


## Aiekick

ca rime a rien. la cible de spacex ce sont des gouvernements, ou eventuellement des gorsses societs qui connaissent deja spacex. hors un reseaux social est fait pour viser le peuple...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir 




> Rparez vos entreprise ou le congrs s'en chargera , indique le snateur Ed Markey  Elon Musk aprs que le milliardaire se soit moqu de ses inquitudes concernant la vrification payante sur Twitter
> 
> Que pensez-vous de la raction d'Elon Musk lorsque le snateur lui a fait part de ses inquitudes concernant les coches bleues et l'usurpation d'identit ?


D'un ct le politique "n'a pas tord". Mettre  un systme de d'authentification qui fonctionn , c'est la porte ouverte au trolling et autre joyeuset.




> La raction d'Ed Markey qui menace Elon Musk d'actions du congrs vous semble-t-elle proportionne ?


Les Gafam ont l'habitude de se faire mal mener en justice. 




> Dans quelle mesure ?


Je dirais qu'on est habitu et vu les sommes brasses il n'y a pas trop  s'en faire. C'est une formalit ces menaces.




> Twitter licencie 4 400  5 500 contractuels sans les avertir au pralable, ni prvenir les quipes internes,
> D'aprs Platformer
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Dj on ne licencie pas un contractuel . On suspend le contrat de prestation . D'un autre ct il fallait s'en douter . Car qui dit dgrossisement du mammouth , dit aussi cure d'amgrissement pour les personnes en aval ...

----------


## pmithrandir

> ca rime a rien. la cible de spacex ce sont des gouvernements, ou eventuellement des gorsses societs qui connaissent deja spacex. hors un reseaux social est fait pour viser le peuple...


Pas tout a fait.

Starlink vise aussi les particuliers... Mme si leur modle b2b me parat plus prometteur. Avions paquebots...

Aprs c'est pas 200 000 dollar qui vont faire du bien  twitter...

----------


## PomFritz

> _Musk a gard ses rponses brves et a dclar que les principales priorits comprenaient l'augmentation de la base d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard_


Autant dire qu'on se farcira du Musk tous les jours  essayer de nous fourguer sa camelote! Du coup, il aura moins de temps pour nous faire l'article sur l'Autopilot des Tesla taxi  ::ptdr::

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Elon Musk affirme que le nouveau Twitter Blue sera relanc le 29 novembre,* 
*le service  7,99 dollars qui donnait accs  la coche bleue a t lanc la semaine dernire avant d'tre rapidement supprim*

*Elon Musk affirme que le nouveau Twitter Blue, qui vous permet de payer 7,99 dollars par mois pour obtenir une coche bleue de vrification  ct de votre nom, sera relanc le 29 novembre. Dans un tweet, il a dclar qu'il allait "reporter" le lancement  cette nouvelle date "pour s'assurer qu'il est solide comme un roc".*


Le milliardaire Elon Musk a dclar hier que le service d'abonnement  la vrification bleue, trs recherch par Twitter, sera relanc le 29 novembre, un retard mineur par rapport  son calendrier provisoire initial pour ramener le service sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux.  Je repousse le lancement de Blue Verified au 29 novembre pour m'assurer qu'il est solide comme un roc , a dclar  Musk dans un tweet.

On peut dire que le lancement initial de Blue ne s'est pas droul sans heurts. Twitter a commenc  dployer le nouvel abonnement Blue sur iOS au dbut du mois. Cependant, la plateforme a retir les inscriptions  Blue quelques jours plus tard aprs qu'une vague de faux comptes vrifis est apparue sur la plateforme. Depuis lors, l'quipe de Twitter a t prise dans un va-et-vient droutant, dvoilant et supprimant des coches pour battre l'assaut des imitateurs qui s'achtent une authenticit sur la plateforme. Pour l'instant, Twitter utilise une nouvelle coche grise pour vrifier les personnalits politiques.

Le phnomne a donn lieu  un faux compte Nintendo, qui a publi une image de Mario faisant un doigt d'honneur, et  un autre compte usurpant l'identit de la socit pharmaceutique Eli Lilly, qui a publi un tweet indiquant que l'insuline tait dsormais gratuite. Le chaos a conduit un certain nombre d'entreprises  suspendre leurs publicits sur la plateforme, dont General Motors, General Mills, Audi, Volkswagen et plusieurs autres. L'une des plus grandes socits de publicit au monde, Omnicom Media Group, a galement mis en pause les publicits sur Twitter.


Avec la relance de Blue, Musk indique que le changement de votre  nom vrifi  vous fera perdre votre coche jusqu' ce que ce nom soit confirm par Twitter. Mais aprs avoir licenci la moiti de l'entreprise, des milliers de contractuels, et renvoy certains employs dissidents, il ne reste peut-tre plus grand monde pour effectuer ces confirmations.

La coche bleue tant convoite tait auparavant rserve aux comptes vrifis de politiciens, de personnalits clbres, de journalistes et d'autres personnalits publiques. Mais une option d'abonnement, ouverte  toute personne prte  payer, a t dploye en dbut de semaine pour aider Twitter  accrotre ses revenus, alors que Musk se bat pour conserver les annonceurs.

Vendredi, Twitter avait donc mis en pause son service d'abonnement au chque bleu  8 dollars, rcemment annonc, alors que les faux comptes se multipliaient. Ce changement est intervenu une semaine aprs le rachat par Musk de la socit de mdias sociaux dans le cadre d'une transaction de 44 milliards de dollars.

Twitter, qui perdait des annonceurs avant mme le lancement de la vrification payante, a vu encore plus de marques se retirer de la plateforme depuis le lancement rat de Twitter Blue. Outre les tiquettes  officielles , Musk a propos d'autres moyens pour que les entreprises puissent mieux identifier les comptes officiels, notamment en suggrant que les organisations puissent  identifier les autres comptes Twitter qui leur sont rellement associs . Il n'est pas clair comment cette ide pourrait s'intgrer dans les plans de vrification remanis de Twitter.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk est-il brillant ou alors totalement inapte ? Les experts sont diviss sur son style de management suite  l'acquisition de Twitter

 ::fleche::  Twitter abandonne discrtement la vrification payante  8 dollars, aprs l'ruption de comptes imposteurs sur la plateforme ;  tromper les gens n'est pas acceptable , dclare Musk

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme que l'abonnement Twitter Blue,  8 dollars par mois, comportera une coche bleue et rduira les publicits de moiti

 ::fleche::  Des farceurs se faisant passer pour des employs licencis de Twitter trompent les mdias, tandis que Musk dment les infos prtendant qu'il licencierait des employs Twitter pour viter les paiements

----------


## totozor

> Quand tu as un nouveau directeur qui vient et qui dit "on a pas tait bon, on va changer tout a", c'est ce qui arrive de par mon exprience quasi systmatiquement quand l'entreprise va mal, Tu n'es pas forc de le prendre personnellement. Mais surtout tu vas pas appeler les clients pour leurs dire "non mais il raconte n'importe quoi, moi je suis au top depuis 6 ans".


C'est en effet le cas de pas mal de directeurs qui arrivent en poste mais en gnral ils ne font pas a en public, sauf cas extrme de reprise en priode de crise.
Et en gnral le directeur reste vague sur les choses "On a pas t bon" ou "La priorit numro 1 est de rduire le temps de l'activit X" plutt que "L'activit de X ne fonctionne pas parce que le processus Y n'est pas efficace"
Il n'a pas appel les clients, il a utilis le canal de communication du directeur pour corriger l'erreur de celui ci.



> Mon point, c'est qu'on ne peut pas signer un contrat et ne garder que ce qui nous convient


Je suis d'accord et cette remarque n'est pas applicable qu'aux employs mais aussi  l'employeur, d'o l'importance des syndicats.

----------


## SimonKenoby

> A l'vidence, ici aussi il y en a qui ne comprennent pas.
> Son tweet il ne l'a pas censur, il a donc pu utiliser la plateforme pour s'exprimer (dans le cadre de la loi).
> La libert d'expression peut galement vouloir dire assumer ces paroles. L Musk n'a pas apprci, il l'a remerci, fin de l'histoire.
> Son compte twitter est toujours actif, la libert d'expression n'est pas remise en cause.
> Par contre avec ce genre d'attitude, les USA en tant que nation peuvent s'interroger sur la prcarit de leur systme salarial, ou tu peux te faire virer comme a simplement parce que tu ne plais pas au patron. Dans le mme temps c'est peut-tre ce mme systme qui favorise le dveloppement de ces entreprises. C'est la base de la politique que de discuter de ce genre de chose.
> Qui sait, peut-tre que cet exemple autoritaire de Musk, ainsi que les prcdents, pourraient tre le dclencheur de changement profond dans la socit Amricaine. Merci la libert d'expression.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. La en gros ce que Musk dit a ses employs c'est "Vous avez le droit de dire ce que vous voulez, mais ne dites pas ce que je n'ai pas envie d'entendre sinon vous serez vir". Mme si il ne censure pas directement ses employs, il y a une pression de sa part avec le risque pour l'employ de perdre son travail. C'est ce que l'on appelle l'autocensure, et c'est aussi une entrave a la libert d'expression. 

C'est comme dire qu'en Core du Nord on a le droit de critiquer Kim, sauf qu'on passe le restant de sa (courte) vie en prison. 

Alors attention, je ne suis pas un grand dfenseur de la libert d'expression, ni de savoir si un employ doit avoir le droit de critiquer son boss ou pas, je me contente de relever les grosses incohrences de Musk qui se prsente comme le grand dfenseur de cette libert d'expression et puis dans les faits c'est autre chose.

----------


## micka132

> je me contente de relever les grosses incohrences de Musk qui se prsente comme le grand dfenseur de cette libert d'expression et puis dans les faits c'est autre chose.


C'est parce que tu mlanges sphre prive et sphre publique. L'entreprise est une sphre prive. Quand tu lves tes enfants, plus d'une fois tu vas devoir les reprendre, et tu ne t'attends pas  ce que ton voisin vienne te dire " 'papa t'es qu'un gros con' c'est de la libert d'expression".
Pour en revenir au cas de cet employ, en France, Musk n'aurait pas pu le virer mais sans doute qu'une prime/promotion lui serait pass sous le nez. La libert d'expression n'aurait rien  voir l dedans, c'est uniquement les possibilits (le cadre des lois) et la psychologie du dirigeant (un autre, mme aux US ne l'aurait peut-tre pas vir).




> C'est ce que l'on appelle l'autocensure, et c'est aussi une entrave a la libert d'expression.


L je suis d'accord, et c'est la plus efficace des censures. Mais le problme se pose (et existe en tout cas en France) dans la sphre publique. Pour la sphre prive je prfre qu'elle le reste le plus possible, donc le moins d'intervention extrieur possible.

----------


## totozor

> C'est parce que tu mlanges sphre priv et sphre publique. L'entreprise est une sphre priv. Quand tu lves tes enfants, plus d'une fois tu vas devoir les reprendre, et tu ne t'attends pas  ce que ton voisin vienne te dire " 'papa t'es qu'un gros con' c'est de la libert d'expression".
> Pour en revenir au cas de cet employ, en France, Musk n'aurait pas pu le virer mais sans doute qu'une prime/promotion lui serait pass sous le nez. La libert d'expression n'aurait rien  voir l dedans, c'est uniquement les possibilits (le cadre des lois) et la psychologie du dirigeant (un autre, mme aux US ne l'aurait peut-tre pas vir).


Nous mlangeons sphre prive et publique dans le cas de Musk pour une raison simple, il la mlange encore plus que nous.
Il passe son temps  communiquer  ses employs via un canal publique, normal qu'ils lui rponde sur le mme canal.

Je pense que si le gars qui lui a rpondu ne s'attendait pas  se faire virer il tait bien naf donc suivant sa situation il a peut-tre eu tort de lui rpondre comme a.
Mais tu ne peux pas communiquer sur un canal et exiger des autres de ne pas utiliser le mme, sous prtexte d'tre l'autorit.

Je vais prendre un exemple courant :
Un monsieur trs important envoi un mail  20 personnes prsentant une situation sous son angle
Si je suis dans la boucle je vais "rpondre  tous" en ajoutant mes complments, qui vont potentiellement contre dire une partie de son message (Et  la fin proposer d'organiser une runion pour qu'on en parle tous ensemble de visu pour faire un statut complet - pour couper tout de suite la boucle infinie que je risque d'avoir lanc).
Mais je ne peux pas laisser ce message dcrdibiliser une partie de mon activit sans ragir. Et en gnral j'ai un message d'excuse de l'metteur qui n'avait pas pens mal faire et qui ne se rendait pas compte de l'tendue/la complexit du sujet.

----------


## micka132

> Je pense que si le gars qui lui a rpondu ne s'attendait pas  se faire virer il tait bien naf donc suivant sa situation il a peut-tre eu tort de lui rpondre comme a.


Moi je ne l'aurais pas fait, mais face  un Musk autant imprvisible il aurait tout aussi bien le nommer CTO en disant "ah enfin quelqu'un qui s'y connait et capable de me contredire".

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que le gars a fait une erreur 
Et mme en France tous les salaris ont une obligation de retenu et de loyaut envers leur entreprise.
Donc un licenciement aurait t valid je pense.

La il faut regarder le contexte.
On a un mec qui prtend mieux faire que twitter depuis plusieurs annes.
A peine arriv dans une bote en tat correct mais pas top, il mne une politique inhabituelle dont les rsultats a court terme sont dsastreux.
Au passage, au lieu d'accuser la hirarchie passe des errements il n hsite pas  mettre en doute les comptences techniques des quipes et la qualit des produits. Or la qualit n'a jamais t un frein sur Twitter.

Il me parat normal que les quipes lui fasse faux bond.

C'est dailleur pur cela que je pense qu'il va se prendre une belle claque dans les 2 mois avec une faillite retentissante. Parce que sans employ on ne produit plus... Et que sans voix discordante on fonce dans le mur a coup sur.

Je ne donne pas cher de Tesla aussi. Parce que l il est en train de politiser son discours, ce qui aux Etats Unis peut facilement te priver de subventions, de soutien... Et de ventes.

Quand il humili un dput en public... Il ne peut pas gagner derrire.

On verra alors que Tesla est valoris 10 a 100 fois trop cher.
https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...bourse-1358541

Cette bote ne peut pas valoir 100 fois plus que Renault. Soyons srieux.

La chute sera brutale je pense.

----------


## kain_tn

> Moi je ne l'aurais pas fait, mais face  un Musk autant imprvisible il aurait tout aussi bien le nommer CTO en disant "ah enfin quelqu'un qui s'y connait et capable de me contredire".


Tu sous-estime l'go de Musk.

----------


## micka132

> Parce que sans employ on ne produit plus... Et que sans voix discordante on fonce dans le mur a coup sur.


Tu sais, les employs c'est comme des humains, si tu payes il y en aura toujours ::mouarf:: .



> On verra alors que Tesla est valoris 10 a 100 fois trop cher.
> https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...bourse-1358541
> 
> Cette bote ne peut pas valoir 100 fois plus que Renault. Soyons srieux.
> 
> La chute sera brutale je pense.


Il est clair que Tesla est bien trop valoris, et pourtant je suis  peu prs certains qu'il y a une ttrachi de gogo qui ont continu  acheter mme quand elle tait 2 fois plus cher, et qui sont aujourd'hui les mme qui crachent sur les pripties du moments. Faut dire qu'avant le Musk avait toute les bonnes cases: flicit par Obama himself, sauveur de la plante avec des voitures colos et mme des lanceurs rutilisables.
Depuis il y a eu le covid et ses prises de positions politiques dont :



> Quand il humili un dput en public... Il ne peut pas gagner derrire.


Tout ceci est un pur hasard.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne donne pas cher de Tesla aussi. Parce que l il est en train de politiser son discours, ce qui aux Etats Unis peut facilement te priver de subventions, de soutien...


C'est vrai que Joe Biden et ses potes ne doivent pas trop apprcier Elon Musk  ::ptdr:: 
Je pense qu'Elon Musk aimerait bien que Trump redevienne prsident.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense qu'Elon Musk aimerait bien que Trump redevienne prsident.


Sans rire...

----------


## Arya Nawel

a devient compliqu de te suivre Musky

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk demande aux employs de Twitter de s'engager dans une culture de travail "extrmement hardcore" ou de partir*
*les employs ont jusqu' demain  17h pour se dcider*

*Aprs le renvoi de plusieurs milliers d'employs au dbut du mois, Elon Musk a invit ceux qui restent  changer leurs habitudes de travail et d'tre prt pour un travail intensif  l'avenir. Il leur a lanc un ultimatum aujourd'hui. Musk a envoy un message aux employs de Twitter  minuit pour leur dire qu'ils avaient jusqu' jeudi 17h pour dcider s'ils voulaient rester pour "travailler de longues heures  une intensit folle" ou accepter une indemnit de dpart de trois mois de salaire.  Quelle que soit la dcision que vous prenez, merci pour vos efforts pour faire de Twitter un succs , conclut le nouveau patron de Twitter dans son message.*

Elon Musk, PDG de Tesla et de SpaceX, est connu pour son dgot vis--vis du tltravail et pour imposer une culture de travail "hardcore" aux employs sous ses ordres. En juin, Musk a supprim le tltravail au sein de Tesla et a ordonn  son personnel de direction de travailler au minimum 40 heures par semaine depuis son bureau ou de prendre cong. Et les derniers dveloppements chez Twitter montrent que les employs de l'entreprise n'chapperont pas  cette forme de management. Ds son arrive  la tte de Twitter, Musk a supprim le travail  distance qu'il considre comme une simple excuse pour ne pas se prsenter au travail.

Dans un courriel envoy aujourd'hui  minuit, Musk a lanc un ultimatum aux employs :  s'engager  adopter une culture "hardcore" chez Twitter ou partir avec des indemnits de licenciement . Musk a demand aux employs de Twitter de signer un formulaire en ligne avant jeudi 17h (heure de l'Est) et de s'engager  travailler "de longues heures  une intensit leve". Si les employs refusent de signer le formulaire, ils seront licencis et recevront trois mois d'indemnits. Dans le message, Musk a dcrit un "Twitter 2.0" qui sera dirig par des ingnieurs, "ceux qui crivent du bon code" jouant un rle plus important au sein de l'entreprise.



 Si vous tes sr de vouloir faire partie du nouveau Twitter, veuillez cliquer sur le lien ci-dessous , peut-on lire dans l'e-mail adress  l'ensemble du personnel, qui renvoie  un formulaire en ligne. Musk a dclar que Twitter "devra tre extrmement dur"  l'avenir.  Cela signifiera travailler de longues heures  haute intensit. Seules des performances exceptionnelles constitueront une note de passage , a-t-il dit. Selon les analystes, l'e-mail d'engagement, associ  une nouvelle politique imposant un retour au bureau, devrait conduire  encore plus d'attrition dans une entreprise dont Musk avait dj rduit le personnel de moiti.

Cette annonce intervient galement aprs que la premire fonctionnalit majeure de Musk, Twitter Blue Verified, a t interrompue pendant que la socit examine les problmes survenus lors de son lancement. Lanc il y a une semaine, ce produit permet aux utilisateurs d'obtenir une icne bleue coche  ct de leur nom pour un cot de 7,99 dollars par mois, promet de rduire de moiti le nombre de publicits qu'ils voient et de donner une plus grande visibilit  leurs messages. Mais vendredi, l'option a disparu au milieu d'une vague de faux comptes se faisant passer pour tout le monde, du prsident Biden  la star du basket LeBron James.

Les inscriptions ont t suspendues jeudi soir et Musk a annonc que le service ne sera pas "relanc" avant le 29 novembre "pour s'assurer qu'il est solide comme un roc". Mais au sein de Twitter, le personnel a profit de ces deux semaines supplmentaires pour faire un bilan du lancement, en essayant de comprendre pourquoi les usurpations d'identit ont chapp  tout contrle. Musk n'aurait pas tenu compte des avertissements internes concernant son systme de vrification payant. Cette semaine, Musk a admis avoir licenci un ingnieur pour l'avoir corrig sur Twitter. D'autres qui se sont plaints auraient galement t licencis.

Les utilisateurs intensifs sont les plus susceptibles de s'abonner, mais ils constituent galement la principale base publicitaire de l'entreprise, un facteur cl de revenus. Selon un document interne, Twitter devrait facturer 44 dollars par mois pour rcuprer la valeur publicitaire gnre par le segment suprieur des utilisateurs intensifs amricains s'il ne comptait que sur les abonnements. Selon le document, plus l'utilisateur est actif, plus le prix de l'abonnement doit tre lev. Pendant ce temps, ceux qui se sont abonns  Blue Verified taient souvent des comptes faisant la promotion de la politique de droite et de la spculation sur les cryptomonnaies.

Selon des personnes au fait des affaires internes de Twitter, environ 150 000 utilisateurs taient abonns  Twitter Blue - qui englobe Blue Verified - au moment de la pause. Ce chiffre est corrobor par les donnes internes sur les tweets des comptes vrifis et une analyse externe. Cela ne reprsente que 0,06 % des quelque 250 millions de personnes qui, selon les estimations, utilisent Twitter chaque jour. Selon les estimations, ce nombre d'abonns ne rapporterait que 14,4 millions de dollars par an, tout  en menaant les revenus publicitaires gnrs par les utilisateurs intensifs qui paient pour Twitter Blue et qui verront moins de publicits.

Ce compromis aurait t mis en garde dans le document interne prcdant le rachat par Musk. Ce dernier doit en effet trouver des moyens de gnrer de nouvelles sources de revenus, car aprs le rachat, Twitter devrait devoir environ 1 milliard de dollars d'intrts annuels, en plus de rcuprer les investissements de ses nombreux partenaires financiers qui sont intervenus dans la transaction. Mais les annonceurs se montrent dj mfiants, ce qui s'est aggrav le mois dernier lorsque Musk a tweet un article conspirationniste sur l'attentat contre le mari de la prsidente de la Chambre des reprsentants, Nancy Pelosi, Paul Pelosi.

La dbcle de Blue Verified, o de grandes marques ont t usurpes, n'a fait qu'ajouter  leurs proccupations. Ainsi, Eli Lilly le gant de l'industrie pharmaceutique, a interrompu ses dpenses publicitaires sur le site, ce qui pourrait avoir cot des millions  Twitter. D'autres entreprises - dont General Motors, Volkswagen et General Mills - ont dclar qu'elles interrompaient leurs dpenses publicitaires aprs l'arrive de Musk au pouvoir. Certaines marques ont agi de concert avec les appels lancs par des groupes de dfense des droits civils. Cela dit, Musk s'est galement intress  d'autres modles d'abonnement et  d'ventuels paywalls.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'avis d'Elon Musk sur le tltravail ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la lettre d'Elon Musk aux employs de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous,  quelle raction peut-on s'attendre de la part des employs de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle serait votre dcision face  cet ultimatum si vous tiez un employ de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Musk parviendra-t-il  faire de Twitter la super-application qu'il a voque aprs le rachat ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk licencie un ingnieur qui l'a corrig sur Twitter, Eric Frohnhoefer, le dveloppeur, avait remis publiquement en question l'valuation de Musk dans un tweet d'excuses

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite. Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  Twitter abandonne discrtement la vrification payante  8 dollars, aprs l'ruption de comptes imposteurs sur la plateforme ;  tromper les gens n'est pas acceptable , dclare Musk

 ::fleche::  Le personnel de Twitter a reu l'ordre de travailler 84 heures par semaine et les managers ont dormi au bureau le week-end, alors qu'ils s'efforaient de respecter les dlais serrs d'Elon Musk

----------


## Pyramidev

Du coup, parmi ceux qui sont en congs, ceux qui ne lisent pas leurs courriels du boulot seront automatiquement virs ?

Trs peu de dveloppeurs voudront rester chez Twitter. Ceux qui cliqueront sur le lien le feront probablement car ils essaieront de trouver un autre job avant d'tre virs.
Plus aucun dveloppeur ne voudra postuler chez Twitter.
Soit Elon Musk est totalement idiot, soit son but est de dtruire Twitter.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Plus aucun dveloppeur ne voudra postuler chez Twitter.
> Soit Elon Musk est totalement idiot, soit son but est de dtruire Twitter.



Mon hypothse c'est plutt qu'il crme de fou et quand il aura divis par 3 le nombre d'employ il lachera la bride. Autrement effectivement Twitter est mal barrs.

Aprs, on parle d'une boite US, a se trouve il y a assez de tars d'accords pour travailler 80h par semaine pour que son plan marche sur le long terme...

----------


## pmithrandir

Enfin... Les devs dans le monde entier ont les mme habitudes.

Tu ne peux pas les prendre pour des divas pendant 5 ans et leur proposer l esclavage facilement.

En plus, les bons ont souvent des opportunits quoi qu'il arrive et parfois assez d'argent pour crer leurs opportunits.

Bref avec ce genre de message il va srement arriver a un tiers qui reste.. mais a m'tonnerait qu'il garde les meilleurs.

Et attendons nous a voir pointer un produit twitter like dans les 2 mois par quelques dizaines d'employs le codage a dj du commencer et je ne doute pas qu'un ou deux fond soit prt  mettre quelques centaines de millions dedans.

Mastodon de par sa philosophie ne pourra jamais faire l'affaire donc il y a une place a prendre.

----------


## hardballer

Tout dpend de si ces longues heures supp de travail intense sont payes en fait .

----------


## PomFritz

a m'a toujours bien fait marrer ces grands patrons donneurs de leons sur le temps de travail. Ces types ont une arme de personnel qui s'occupe tous leurs petits problmes sur un simple claquement de doigt. Beaucoup de gens pourraient en faire plus dans les mmes conditions. ::furieux::  Il faut faire attention  l'intrt que sucite ce genre de tar qui risque de faire cole pour s'aligner.

----------


## Aiekick

Tout le monde peut comme il a dit critiquer Elon musk, dans le sens ou il n'est pas banni de twitter. 

Par contre comme dans toutes entreprise, des critiques en publique sur le patron, une remise en cause des ses affirmations, peut revenir a tenter de le discrediter, peut conduire a un licensiement.

Twitter appartiendrait a bollor, vous pensez bien que les utilisateurs verraient leur compte supprims, pas juste bannis. Elon lui laisse les gens sur la plateforme.

La liberte d'expression, c'est la libert de dire ce qu'on veut. Personne n'a stipuler que ce serait pour autant sans consequence..

----------


## Aiekick

40h par semaine, n'est pas ce que j'appelle hardcore... ou alors j'ai mal compris...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de la lettre d'Elon Musk aux employs de Twitter ?


Il a des thories trange  propos du travail, a ne marche pas du tout son histoire de "*working long hours at high intensity*".
C'est soit l'un, soit l'autre, mais il est impossible de tenir les 2 ternellement. (ou alors peut-tre avec des amphtamines comme les jeunes aux USA avec leur Adderall et leur Ritaline, mais il parait qu'ils ne produisent pas un travail de qualit)

a fait penser aux priodes de crunch chez les dveloppeurs de jeux-vido.
Crunch (jeu vido)



> Les temps de travail induits par un crunch, qui peuvent porter jusqu' 80 heures par semaine, voire 100 dans le cas du dveloppement de Red Dead Redemption 2 par Rockstar Games, ne sont la plupart du temps pas payes. La duret de cette priode se caractrise aussi par la pression que peuvent subir les employs, inquiets d'tre perus comme fournissant moins d'efforts que leur collgues et de perdre ainsi leurs avantages, voire leur poste dans l'entreprise.


Tu dois vite finir grill en bossant 80h par semaine.




> Selon vous,  quelle raction peut-on s'attendre de la part des employs de Twitter ?


Tout peut arriver.
Au dbut je me disais qu'il serait marrant qu'ils se motivent tous pour se barrer et que Twitter se retrouve sans employ.
Mais aprs je me suis dit que certains allaient avoir la logique "Elon Musk veut que je dmissionne, alors je vais rester juste pour le faire chier et je ne ferais pas des journes plus longue".




> Quelle serait votre dcision face  cet ultimatum si vous tiez un employ de Twitter ?


Je pense que  j'accepterai de rester, mais je ne travaillerais pas plus intensment, peut-tre mme que je me mettrai  glander un peu, il y a tellement de gens qui travaillent pour Twitter, a doit tre hyper long d'identifier ceux qui sont moins productif qu'avant. (bon courage pour analyser des commits).




> Selon vous, Musk parviendra-t-il  faire de Twitter la super-application qu'il a voque aprs le rachat ?


Oui, mais a va prendre du temps et il va y avoir de nombreux rebondissements.

----------


## totozor

Je ne connais pas le code du travail amricain, quelle est la priode d'indemnit pour les licenciements?
Parce qu'honntement avec un patron qui joue les gros bras comme a je partirais pour optimiser les choses et potentiellement signer, lever un peu le pied (pour lui montrer mon plus beau majeur), chercher  droite  gauche et saisir l'opportunit qui me va bien ou attendre la convocation des RH (probablement via Twitter)

Question bte : Musk passera combien de temps dans les locaux de Twitter?
J'ai connu une priode de crise o nous avons d faire en 6 mois ce que nous faisions habituellement en 2 ans. Notre DG nous a fait un beau discours de motivation et a t prsent alors que les openspace et la "foule" taient loin d'tre sa zone de confort.

----------


## JackIsJack

Ahah comme s'il y avait une quelconque possibilit de contrler la productivit d'un dveloppeur moyen...
C'est beau l'illusion d'un dirigeant.

----------


## GLDavid

Donc, Musk demande  ses employs de bosser comme des malades >=80h/semaines (soit 16h/jour ouvr) et de se consacrer corps et me  leur travail sachant que :
La promotion est dicte par l'excellence seulement et sur des critres subjectifsIl n'est pas question d'augmenter les salaires au regard du temps travaill
A l'heure o la Grande Dmission court encore aux US, je trouve a soit couillu soit couillon (pardon de l'expression Dame Modratrice). 
Qui voudra se faire exploiter  ce point ? Quel est le but de Musk par ce message ? Mais de virer un maximum de gens et de rduire la masse salariale. Que retiendra-t-il ? Soit les 'no-life' soit ses propres personnels.
De mon point de vue, quand tu viens d'une socit comme Twitter sur ton CV, je m'en fais pas trop pour que tu retrouves du travail surtout aux US.
Je me pose la question plus large: maintenant que le COVID est pass, que les employs ont maintenant l'embarras du choix en terme d'offres, est-ce que les patrons ne font pas un coup de massue d'autoritarisme pour prouver qu'ils existent et reprsentent  eux-seuls une entreprise ?

@++

----------


## Ryu2000

> A l'heure o la Grande Dmission court encore aux US


Justement le type veut se dbarrasser du plus grand nombre d'employs possible, plus il y a de dmissions plus il est content.

D'autres grandes entreprises virent un paquet de monde en ce moment.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Elon Musk dclare lors d'un tmoignage dans le cadre d'un procs qu'il ne veut pas tre PDG de Twitter,* 
*ni d'aucune autre entreprise*

*Elon Musk a dclar qu'il ne veut pas tre le PDG d'une entreprise, que ce soit Tesla ou Twitter. Musk a fait ce commentaire lors d'une dposition  un procs aux tats-Unis mercredi, mettant en cause sa rmunration controverse chez Tesla.  Je ne veux franchement pas tre le PDG d'une quelconque entreprise , a-t-il dclar. Musk, qui est le PDG de plusieurs entreprises, dont rcemment Twitter, rpondait aux questions des avocats reprsentant Tesla lorsqu'il a fait ce commentaire dsinvolte. Il a prcis qu'il ne souhaitait pas rester ternellement PDG de Twitter. Mais le tmoignage de Musk s'est galement tendu sur des sujets tels que ses titres, la faon dont il passe son temps et, surtout, s'il tait ivre lorsqu'il s'est couronn "Technoking" de Tesla en 2021.*


Musk et Tesla sont au milieu d'un procs dans le Delaware au sujet de la rmunration du PDG de 2018 que l'entreprise lui a accorde, un plan de rmunration ingal qui a fait de Musk un multimilliardaire et la personne la plus riche de la plante. L'actionnaire Richard J. Tornetta a poursuivi Musk et Tesla en allguant que la rmunration du PDG tait excessive et que son autorisation par le conseil d'administration de Tesla quivalait  un manquement  son obligation fiduciaire. Le procs, qui s'est ouvert lundi, vise  dterminer si le conseil d'administration de Tesla a agi de manire approprie lorsqu'il a approuv un plan de rmunration pour Musk qui vaut aujourd'hui environ 52 milliards de dollars au cours rcent des actions et si Musk a eu une influence indue sur cette dcision.

Musk a expliqu pourquoi il s'offusque du titre de PDG dans ses diffrentes entreprises, notant qu'il ne considre pas son rle comme celui d'un chef d'entreprise traditionnel.  Chez SpaceX, je suis responsable de l'ingnierie des fuses et chez Tesla, c'est la technologie de la voiture qui fait son succs. Ainsi, le PDG est souvent considr comme un rle quelque peu ax sur les affaires, mais en ralit, mon rle est bien plus celui d'un ingnieur dveloppant des technologies et s'assurant que nous dveloppons des technologies rvolutionnaires et que nous avons une quipe d'ingnieurs incroyables qui peuvent atteindre ces objectifs , a-t-il dclar.

Il a galement dclar :  D'aprs mon exprience, les grands ingnieurs ne travailleront que pour un grand ingnieur. C'est mon premier devoir, pas celui de PDG .

Il a galement raffirm qu'il n'avait pas l'intention de rester ternellement PDG de Twitter. Musk a pris la tte de l'entreprise il y a deux semaines et, depuis, il a licenci la moiti du personnel, lanc et retir de multiples ides de nouveaux produits, et supervis le retrait de plusieurs annonceurs tablis.  Je m'attends  rduire mon temps de travail chez Twitter et  trouver quelqu'un d'autre pour diriger Twitter au fil du temps , a-t-il dclar. Musk avait prcdemment rvl aux investisseurs qu'il ne comptait occuper le poste de PDG de Twitter que temporairement.

Selon James Murdoch, l'ancien membre du conseil d'administration de Tesla, Musk envisage mme de quitter son poste de PDG de Tesla. Murdoch a dclar plus tard dans la journe que Musk a spcifiquement voqu la personne qu'il souhaite voir lui succder  la tte de Tesla ; mais les avocats des plaignants ne lui ont pas demand de nommer cette personne. Dans sa dposition pralable au procs, Murdoch a dclar que Musk n'avait pas mentionn de successeur spcifique, mais qu'il l'avait fait entre-temps. 

Interrog sur la faon dont il a occup son temps en 2017 pendant que le plan de rmunration se mettait en place, Musk a dclar qu'il partageait son temps entre Tesla et SpaceX, en consacrant moins de temps  ses entreprises de tunnels et de puces crbrales. Bien que,  la fin de l'anne, il ait consacr presque tout son temps  Tesla, qui tait au milieu de son prtendu "enfer de production" du Modle 3.

Les investisseurs se sont inquits de la capacit de Musk  faire plusieurs choses  la fois et se sont demand si le milliardaire n'en faisait pas trop pour diriger lgitimement autant d'entreprises. Musk a dclar qu'il passait la majorit de son temps  l o il y a une crise . Cela ne veut pas dire que Musk ne pense pas non plus  l'avenir lointain. Interrog sur le Tesla Roadster qui voyage actuellement dans l'espace, Musk l'a qualifi  d'uvre d'art qui durera des millions d'annes . 

*Utiliser les actifs de Tesla chez Twitter*

Les avocats de Tornetta ont interrog Musk par rapport au fait quil aurait autoris au moins 50 employs de Tesla, principalement des ingnieurs Autopilot,  l'aider dans son travail chez Twitter, maintenant qu'il possde la socit de mdias sociaux.

Musk a dclar qu'il n'avait fait appel aux employs de Tesla pour l'aider chez Twitter que sur une  base volontaire  et pour travailler  en dehors des heures de travail  chez Twitter. Il a ajout qu'aucun membre du conseil d'administration de Tesla ne l'avait appel pour lui dire que ce n'tait pas une bonne ide d'utiliser les ressources de Tesla pour l'une de ses autres socits prives.  C'tait un aprs-heures - juste si vous tes intress  valuer,  m'aider  valuer l'ingnierie de Twitter ... ce serait bien. Je pense que cela a dur quelques jours et que c'tait termin .

Lorsqu'un avocat lui a demand s'il pensait que c'tait une bonne ide d'utiliser les actifs de Tesla chez Twitter, Musk a rpondu :  Je n'ai pas pens  cela comme  l'utilisation des actifs de Tesla . Il a ajout :  Il y a 120 000 personnes dans l'entreprise. C'est de minimis .

* propos de la SEC*

Interrog sur la position combative qu'il a adopte avec les rgulateurs, en particulier la Securities and Exchange Commission, Musk a doubl la mise.  En gnral, je pense que la mission de la SEC est bonne, mais la question est de savoir si cette mission est bien excute. Dans certains cas, je pense qu'elle ne l'est pas. La SEC n'enqute pas sur les choses qu'elle devrait et accorde beaucoup trop d'attention  des choses qui ne sont pas pertinentes , a-t-il rpondu. 

Musk a ensuite voqu la  rcente affaire FTX , dans laquelle la bourse de cryptomonnaies a dclar faillite.  Pourquoi n'a-t-on pas prt attention  FTX ?  Musk a demand.  Les investisseurs ont perdu des milliards. Pourtant, la SEC continue de me traquer alors que les actionnaires ont t largement rcompenss. Cela n'a aucun sens .

Il a galement ritr que personne n'approuvait ses tweets avant qu'il ne les publie, malgr un rglement de 2018 avec la SEC tablissant une surveillance de ses communications publiques aprs sa tentative rate de privatiser Tesla. Depuis lors, il a saisi la justice pour invalider le dcret de consentement, arguant qu'il a t contraint de signer l'accord.  Le dcret de consentement a t conclu sous la contrainte. Un accord conclu sous la contrainte n'est pas valable, en tant que fondement de la loi , a dclar Musk au tribunal hier.

Musk a galement t interrog sur un tweet insultant qu'il a envoy en juillet 2020, dans lequel il a crit : SEC, acronyme  trois lettres, le mot du milieu est celui d'Elon. Sous serment, Musk a dclar qu'il voulait que cela signifie  Save Elon's Company , mais que cela a t mal interprt.

Source :  Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk demande aux employs de Twitter de s'engager dans une culture de travail "extrmement hardcore" ou de partir, les employs ont jusqu' demain  17h pour se dcider

 ::fleche::  Le personnel de Twitter a reu l'ordre de travailler 84 heures par semaine et les managers ont dormi au bureau le week-end, alors qu'ils s'efforaient de respecter les dlais serrs d'Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite. Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk licencie un ingnieur qui l'a corrig sur Twitter, Eric Frohnhoefer, le dveloppeur, avait remis publiquement en question l'valuation de Musk dans un tweet d'excuses

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Mais le tmoignage de Musk s'est galement tendu sur des sujets tels que ses titres, la faon dont il passe son temps et, surtout, s'il tait ivre lorsqu'il s'est couronn "Technoking" de Tesla en 2021.*


Je ne comprenais pas l'histoire de l'ivresse et du Technoking, mais j'ai trouv le morceau manquant :



> But Musks testimony also stretched into topics including his titles, how he spends his time, and most importantly, whether he was drunk when he crowned himself technoking of Tesla in 2021. *(He said he was sober, but his lilt suggested otherwise.)*

----------


## Arya Nawel

😂🤣😂😂oui c'est a. Ce mgalo ne veut pas tre PDG.

----------


## onilink_

> Il a galement dclar :  D'aprs mon exprience, les grands ingnieurs ne travailleront que pour un grand ingnieur. C'est mon premier devoir, pas celui de PDG .


a va les chevilles? Il arrive encore a tenir debout?  ::mouarf::

----------


## totolehero777

L'employ a t encore trop gentil avec cet idiot de Musk qui se croit tout puissant. Musk a surtout eu beaucoup de chance avec paypal au dbut de sa carrire, et ensuite la chance d'avoir des personnes prtes  tout sacrifier pour leurs boulots. Je pense que a ne lui arrivera plus.

----------


## walfrat

Il veut pas prendre le risque de voir son ego se faire dgager de la chaise par les actionnaires.  ::ptdr::

----------


## totozor

> Il a galement dclar :  D'aprs mon exprience, les grands ingnieurs ne travailleront que pour un grand ingnieur. C'est mon premier devoir, pas celui de PDG .


Je me pose deux questions :
1. Quand Musk s'est-il illustr comme grand ingnieur?
Il a eu des ides, il les a fait dvelopper (je parle autant de dveloppement informatique qu'industriel) par d'autres, non?
C'est (ou plutt c'tait) probablement un bon leader, comment aurait-il embarqu autant de monde et de talent dans certains de ses projets sans a.
Mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il a accompli comme ingnieur. Alors comme grand ingnieur...
2. De quelle exprience parle-t-il?
Les grands entrepreneurs contemporains ne sont pas des ingnieurs. Steve Jobs, Jeff Bezos, Richard Branson, Zuckerberg ne sont pas des ingnieurs d'aprs ce que je vois.
On en trouve surement plus en France parce que polytech est l'un des passages possible pour l'lite.

Ceci dit je comprends peut tre mieux son attitude s'il se considre comme un ingnieur plutt que comme un entrepreneur ou un chef d'entreprise.

*Mais pourquoi est-il PDG d'autant d'entreprise s'il estime que ce n'est pas le poste qui lui convient le mieux?*

----------


## micka132

> Ceci dit je comprends peut tre mieux son attitude s'il se considre comme un ingnieur plutt que comme un entrepreneur ou un chef d'entreprise.


L'avis d'un gars sur une question similaire que j'ai trouv intressante 
https://qr.ae/pGDIYW
En tout cas par rapport aux gens que tu cites il a clairement une fibre technique.

----------


## kain_tn

> [...]En tout cas par rapport aux gens que tu cites il a clairement une fibre technique.


Au royaume des aveugles, les borgnes sont rois?  ::):

----------


## totozor

> Au royaume des aveugles, les borgnes sont rois?


C'est un peu mon sentiment.
Je le perois comme ces chefs de projets qui ne comprennent pas le fond technique de leur projet, qui ont pass 30 minutes  couter leurs oprationnels, et qui ensuite passent des heures  expliquer comment tout a marche en tant pas trs prcis mais trs convaincus.
Il me fait aussi pens  ce gars qui utilise un outil, qui vient se plaindre parce qu'il ne fait pas bien un truc et qui va expliquer quelle partie du code (qu'il n'a jamais vu) doit etre corrige et comment. Alors qu'il utilise le mauvais outil pour faire ce truc et qu'en plus son diagnostic et la solution sont aux fraises.

Bref des ingnieurs trop prtentieux pour reconnaitre leurs domaines d'incomptence et qui se permettent de les expliquer aux autres.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Des centaines d'employs refusent de faire partie de l'quipe Twitter  la culture de travail "extrmement hardcore",* 
*Musk met au dfi les managers d'approuver le tltravail  leurs propres risques*

*Un autre exode d'employs est en cours chez Twitter, car de nombreux travailleurs ont rejet les conditions proposes par Elon Musk pour rester dans l'entreprise, choisissant plutt de partir. Des centaines d'employs restants de Twitter ont dmissionn avant la rinitialisation culturelle  extrmement hardcore  de l'entreprise par Elon Musk, selon des messages internes sur Slack et des tweets d'employs. Hier aprs-midi, des employs de Twitter ont commenc  poster l'moji de salut, qui est devenu un signal indiquant que quelqu'un quitte l'entreprise. Dans la foule, Musk a envoy de nouveaux courriels aux employs de Twitter : Musk met au dfi les managers d'approuver le travail  distance  leurs propres risques.*


Cette nouvelle purge dans les rangs de Twitter intervient aprs que Musk a rcemment licenci des dizaines d'employs qui l'ont critiqu ou se sont moqus de lui dans des tweets et des messages internes. Musk a ensuite fix la date limite de jeudi  17 heures  pour que tous les employs rpondent "oui" sur un formulaire Google s'ils veulent rester pour ce qu'il appelle "Twitter 2.0" ; sinon, aujourd'hui serait leur dernier jour de travail et ils recevront une indemnit de dpart. Aprs l'expiration du dlai, des centaines d'employs ont rapidement commenc  poster des messages d'adieu et des mojis de salut dans le Slack de Twitter, annonant qu'ils avaient dit non  l'ultimatum de Musk.

Twitter comptait environ 2 900 employs restants avant la date limite de jeudi, grce  Musk qui a licenci sans crmonie environ la moiti de l'effectif de 7 500 personnes lorsqu'il a pris les rnes de l'entreprise et aux dmissions qui ont suivi. Les employs restants et ceux qui ont quitt Twitter ont dclar que, compte tenu de l'ampleur des dmissions cette semaine, ils s'attendent  ce que la plateforme commence  se briser bientt. L'un d'entre eux a dclar qu'ils ont vu des  ingnieurs lgendaires  et d'autres qu'ils admirent partir les uns aprs les autres.  On a l'impression que toutes les personnes qui ont rendu cet endroit incroyable sont en train de partir. Il sera extrmement difficile pour Twitter de s'en remettre, peu importe  quel point les gens qui restent essaient d'tre hardcore , a dclar l'employ de Twitter.

De multiples quipes d'ingnierie  cruciales   au sein de Twitter ont dmissionn compltement ou presque, a dclar un autre employ qui a requis l'anonymat pour parler sans la permission de Musk. Par exemple, l'quipe qui maintient les bibliothques du systme central de Twitter que chaque ingnieur de l'entreprise utilise est partie aprs jeudi.  Vous ne pouvez pas faire fonctionner Twitter sans cette quipe , a dclar l'employ.


La premire priorit de Musk en tant que nouveau propritaire de Twitter a t de rinitialiser fondamentalement sa culture d'entreprise. Dans un courriel adress aux employs cette semaine, il crit :   l'avenir, pour construire un Twitter 2.0 rvolutionnaire et russir dans un monde de plus en plus comptitif, nous devrons tre extrmement hardcore. Cela signifiera travailler de longues heures  haute intensit. Seules des performances exceptionnelles constitueront une note de passage .

Jeudi soir, aprs les dparts, les employs rests dans l'entreprise ont reu un courriel les avertissant que les bureaux de l'entreprise seront temporairement ferms et que l'accs aux badges sera restreint jusqu' lundi. L'quipe de Musk a galement ferm les bureaux lors des licenciements massifs du dbut du mois, par souci de scurit et par crainte apparente que les employs sortants ne tentent de saboter l'entreprise en partant. 


Les employs de Twitter qui quittent l'entreprise ont t informs qu'ils recevront au moins trois mois de salaire, bien qu'ils n'aient pas encore eu l'occasion d'examiner leurs accords de sparation. Les employs qui dcident de rester ne savent pas non plus comment Musk prvoit de les rmunrer en actions maintenant que Twitter est une socit prive, bien qu'il ait dclar que les employs aux performances "exceptionnelles" recevront des options d'achat d'actions comme c'est le cas chez SpaceX, son autre socit prive.

*Musk met au dfi les managers d'approuver le travail  distance  leurs propres risques*

Dans la journe de jeudi, alors que la direction semblait se dmener pour viter de perdre trop de travailleurs  cause de l'ultimatum, Musk a envoy un courriel au personnel pour clarifier sa position sur le travail  distance :  En ce qui concerne le travail  distance, il suffit que votre responsable prenne la responsabilit de s'assurer que vous apportez une excellente contribution. Il est galement attendu que vous ayez des runions en personne avec vos collgues  une frquence raisonnable, idalement une fois par semaine, mais pas moins d'une fois par mois .

Vingt minutes plus tard, Musk a envoy un courriel de suivi disant :  Au risque d'noncer une vidence, tout responsable qui prtend faussement que quelqu'un qui lui rend compte fait un excellent travail ou qu'un rle donn est essentiel, qu'il soit  distance ou non, sera sorti de l'entreprise .

Si de prcdents messages semblaient adoucir la position de Musk :  si vous pouvez vous prsenter au bureau et que vous ne vous y prsentez pas, dmission accepte , la ralit est que Musk avait prcdemment suggr qu'il allait prendre la responsabilit de refuser les demandes de travail  distance.  Les managers m'enverront les listes d'exceptions pour examen et approbation , a-t-il crit le 10 novembre, le lendemain de sa premire sance de questions-rponses avec les employs. Mais maintenant, il dit  ces managers que toute personne qui dfend un travailleur  distance met sa tte sur le billot, elle aussi.

Il est donc dans l'intrt de tous les responsables de Twitter de dire non aux demandes de travail  distance, mme s'ils pensent qu'elles sont mrites. Et de cette faon, Musk n'aura pas  dire non lui-mme. D'ailleurs, un employ handicap poursuit actuellement Twitter pour l'interdiction du travail  distance par Musk.

Twitter tait autrefois la premire entreprise  proposer le travail  distance. En mai 2020, l'entreprise a annonc que ses employs pouvaient travailler  domicile  pour toujours . Lorsqu'elle a rouvert ses bureaux en mars 2022, le PDG de l'poque, Parag Agrawal, a raffirm que le travail  domicile  pour toujours  sera toujours une option.

*Face  lultimatum, les ractions divergent*

La dcision de lancer un ultimatum est intervenue aprs que Musk, au dbut du mois, a licenci la moiti du personnel de Twitter, rduisant ses effectifs  environ 3 700 employs, et a galement supprim de nombreux travailleurs contractuels de Twitter. Il a pareillement cart les dirigeants de l'entreprise et dissous le conseil d'administration. Musk a aussi rcemment licenci certains employs pour l'avoir critiqu dans des tweets ou sur des canaux Slack internes.

 Je ne veux pas rester dans les parages pour construire un produit qui est empoisonn de l'intrieur et de l'extrieur. Tout le monde a un prix jusqu' un certain point et cette indemnit de licenciement me donne un certain confort pour chercher un meilleur environnement dans le temps malgr l'conomie , a dclar l'un des employs qui prvoient de rejeter l'ultimatum, il a requis l'anonymat pour ne pas mettre en pril l'indemnit de dpart. Cet employ a dclar que la direction semble maintenant s'inquiter du nombre de personnes qui prvoient de partir et qu'elle  se dmne  pour convaincre les talents de rester.

Un employ rcemment licenci qui reste en contact avec d'anciens collgues a dclar que tous ceux  qui ils avaient parl prvoyaient de rejeter l'ultimatum de Musk et de quitter l'entreprise.  Les gens ne peuvent pas ngliger les moqueries publiques et le licenciement d'autres employs. Dans la mme veine, ils ne peuvent pas ngliger ou se sentir  l'aise de travailler pour quelqu'un qui a gr les dernires semaines de la manire dont Elon l'a fait Les gens ne veulent pas sacrifier leur sant mentale et leur vie de famille pour rendre l'homme le plus riche du monde plus riche , a dclar l'ancien employ.

Mais la dcision pourrait ne pas tre aussi facile  prendre pour d'autres. L'ultimatum intervient dans une priode difficile pour l'industrie technologique, aprs des licenciements massifs et des annonces de gel des embauches dans de nombreuses grandes entreprises, dont Meta, Amazon et Lyft. Les employs d'autres pays travaillant aux tats-Unis risquent galement de perdre leur visa de travail s'ils quittent l'entreprise. Un autre employ a dclar jeudi qu'il prvoyait de rester dans l'entreprise  parce que le changement est rarement influenc de l'extrieur .

Le remaniement susceptible de rsulter de l'ultimatum sera le dernier lment de la  restructuration organisationnelle fondamentale  conscutive  la prise de contrle par Musk, a-t-il dclar mercredi  un tribunal du Delaware lors d'un procs sur son rgime de rmunration de Tesla.

Musk a dclar dans le courriel de mercredi que le  nouveau Twitter  sera  beaucoup plus ax sur l'ingnierie , laissant certains travailleurs non ingnieurs se demander si leurs emplois pourraient tre en danger mme s'ils choisissent de rester. Pendant ce temps, les recruteurs de Twitter ont dj commenc  contacter les ingnieurs externes pour voir s'ils veulent rejoindre "Twitter 2.0 - an Elon company".

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk demande aux employs de Twitter de s'engager dans une culture de travail "extrmement hardcore" ou de partir, les employs ont jusqu' demain  17h pour se dcider

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk licencie un ingnieur qui l'a corrig sur Twitter, Eric Frohnhoefer, le dveloppeur, avait remis publiquement en question l'valuation de Musk dans un tweet d'excuses

 ::fleche::  Le personnel de Twitter a reu l'ordre de travailler 84 heures par semaine et les managers ont dormi au bureau le week-end, alors qu'ils s'efforaient de respecter les dlais serrs d'Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dclare lors d'un tmoignage dans le cadre d'un procs qu'il ne veut pas tre PDG de Twitter ni d'aucune autre entreprise

----------


## SimonKenoby

On ne traite pas des ingnieurs de la silicon valley comme on traite des ouvriers d'une usine Tesla. Si les ingnieurs de la silicon valley sont si bien pay et ont tout un tas d'avantages c'est surtout parce que les tallents sont rare. 
Les meilleurs d'entre eux iront juste voir ailleur, les moyens resterons un peux plus longtemps pour trouver autre chose, et il ne restera que les plus mauvais. Et ce n'est pas le cas des ouvriers de ses usines tesla, qu'il peut beaucoup plus facilement remplacer.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et ce qui tait prdis continue de se passer.

Quand les quipes coeur et les senior qui pilote et coach tout le monde s'en vont... Tu es dans la merde comme manager.

C'est pas avec des junior ou les employs qui ne trouvent rien de mieux que tu cre un produit exceptionnel.

L'exemple de toxicit ce la relation mise en place en quelques jours est presque jouissif. a devrait couper les couilles de tous les managers mettant EM sur un pidestal.


Au final... Un manager sans son quipe ne peut pas grand chose.

----------


## totozor

> De multiples quipes d'ingnierie  cruciales   au sein de Twitter ont dmissionn compltement ou presque, a dclar un autre employ qui a requis l'anonymat pour parler sans la permission de Musk. Par exemple, l'quipe qui maintient les bibliothques du systme central de Twitter que chaque ingnieur de l'entreprise utilise est partie aprs jeudi.  Vous ne pouvez pas faire fonctionner Twitter sans cette quipe , a dclar l'employ.


Pendant la crise du covid mon entreprise  laisser partir quiconque voulait partir avec la garantie de pouvoir revenir quand la situation sera plus stable et si l'employ le dsire.
Problme : des cls de voutes de certains projets sont partis, ont soit trouv un travail mieux reconnu et pay ou alors se sont reconverti dans un mtier plus proches de leurs valeurs.
Problme 2 : On a remplac ces gens par des vampires aux dents longues qui rayent le parquet mais qui ne sont pas forcment comptents.
Constat : on a remplac des gens passionns par des incomptents qui rejettent toujours la faute sur les autres. Les oprationnels sont dmotivs voir dgouts. Certains projets ont l'air d'avancer (selon les indicateurs) alors qu'ils reculent techniquement. La chute va tre violente pour tout le monde.


Voici une attitude de dictateur:
1. Vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez tant que vous restez raisonnables.



> En ce qui concerne le travail  distance, il suffit que votre responsable prenne la responsabilit de s'assurer que vous apportez une excellente contribution. Il est galement attendu que vous ayez des runions en personne avec vos collgues  une frquence raisonnable, idalement une fois par semaine, mais pas moins d'une fois par mois .


2. Avant de te laisser le temps de rflchir : tes gars peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent et ce que tu veux mais si je suis pas content d'un de tes gars, il saute et toi avec.



> Vingt minutes plus tard, Musk a envoy un courriel de suivi disant :  Au risque d'noncer une vidence, tout responsable qui prtend faussement que quelqu'un qui lui rend compte fait un excellent travail ou qu'un rle donn est essentiel, qu'il soit  distance ou non, sera sorti de l'entreprise .


Voil comment on met en place l'autocensure et un systme ultra restrictif sans l'crire.
On laisse des frontire floue de ce qui est acceptable (excellent contribution, excellent travail, rle essentiel) on met un peu de donne factuelle mais qui n'a rien  voir (idalement 1 fois/semaine, au moins 1fois/mois), on exige la perfection (excellente *3, essentiel) on suggre que c'est facile (il suffit de...) et j'atteins le point Godwin o je dis que Musk vient de crer les SS.




> si vous pouvez vous prsenter au bureau et que vous ne vous y prsentez pas, dmission accepte 
>  Au risque d'noncer une vidence, tout responsable [...] sera sorti de l'entreprise 
>  Les managers m'enverront les listes d'exceptions pour examen et approbation ,[...]toute personne [...] met sa tte sur le billot, elle aussi.


D'ailleurs si tu fais un pet de travers tu es responsable de ta sortie de l'entreprise.
Je ne sais pas  quel point ceci est lgal aux US mais quand j'entends les jeunes me dire qu'ils vont partir aux US pour rejoindre l'Eldorado informatique je penses avoir bien raison de leur suggrer d'valuer les conditions sociales et pas que les $$$.




> " [...]Les gens ne veulent pas sacrifier leur sant mentale et leur vie de famille pour rendre l'homme le plus riche du monde plus riche , a dclar l'ancien employ
> Mais la dcision pourrait ne pas tre aussi facile  prendre pour d'autres. [...] Les employs d'autres pays travaillant aux tats-Unis risquent galement de perdre leur visa de travail s'ils quittent l'entreprise.


Quand a arrive au Qatar on appelle a de l'esclavagisme.
Quand a arrive au US c'est du libralisme.




> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Musk est un tyran aux ailes d'ange (dfenseur absolue de la libert d'expression) mais a reste un tyran.
Il surfe sur son image de visionnaire mais un jour la tte tombera et le jour o a arrivera, rien ne se passera parce qu'il pourra vivre confortablement mme aprs avoir perdu 99% de sa fortune.
Quand on a autant d'argent le risque est une chose qui n'existe plus vraiment.

----------


## micka132

> Si les ingnieurs de la silicon valley sont si bien pay et ont tout un tas d'avantages c'est surtout parce que les talents sont rare.


La fable du talent des ingnieurs de la silicon valley.
Il y a une concentration plus importante de gars trs talentueux, mais la plupart sont moyens comme partout ailleurs. 
Si les ingnieurs sont si bien pays, c'est surtout qu'il y a normment d'argent de disponible, et galement une redistribution qui n'est pas la mme qu'en France.

----------


## Darkzinus

Il va faire sombrer son "modeste" achat en un rien de temps  ce rythme l. Bravo !

----------


## Arya Nawel

Le prototype du dictateur des temps modernes.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Et ce qui tait prdis continue de se passer.
> 
> Quand les quipes coeur et les senior qui pilote et coach tout le monde s'en vont... Tu es dans la merde comme manager.
> 
> C'est pas avec des junior ou les employs qui ne trouvent rien de mieux que tu cre un produit exceptionnel.
> 
> L'exemple de toxicit ce la relation mise en place en quelques jours est presque jouissif. a devrait couper les couilles de tous les managers mettant EM sur un pidestal.
> 
> 
> Au final... Un manager sans son quipe ne peut pas grand chose.


Un manager ne devrait pas tre dpendant d'employs non loyaux, c'est pour a que ces employs doivent, dans la mesure du possible, tre remplacs par des robots ou des intelligences artificielles.

Les employs sont une charge la preuve avec twitter.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter aux salaris : tous les bureaux sont ferms et l'accs par badge suspendu,*
*une fermeture temporaire qui intervient tandis qu'Elon Musk est  terrifi  l'ide que des employs sabotent l'entreprise   * 

*Dans la foule des actualits selon lesquelles les employs de Twitter quittent le navire suite  l'ultimatum d'Elon Musk selon lequel ils ont le choix entre s'engager dans une culture du travail  hardcore  pour construire Twitter 2.0, soit partir, les bureaux de la grande enseigne de mdias sociaux sont temporairement ferms et l'accs par badge est suspendu.*

Un autre exode d'employs est en cours chez Twitter, car de nombreux travailleurs ont rejet les conditions proposes par Elon Musk pour rester dans l'entreprise, choisissant plutt de partir. Des centaines d'employs restants de Twitter ont dmissionn avant la rinitialisation culturelle  extrmement hardcore  de l'entreprise par Elon Musk, selon des messages internes sur Slack et des tweets d'employs. Des employs de Twitter ont commenc  poster l'moji de salut, qui est devenu un signal indiquant que quelqu'un quitte l'entreprise. Dans la foule, Musk a envoy de nouveaux courriels aux employs de Twitter : Musk met au dfi les managers d'approuver le travail  distance  leurs propres risques.

Cette nouvelle purge dans les rangs de Twitter intervient aprs que Musk a rcemment licenci des dizaines d'employs qui l'ont critiqu ou se sont moqus de lui dans des tweets et des messages internes. Musk a ensuite fix la date limite de jeudi  17 heures, heure amricaine, pour que tous les employs rpondent "oui" sur un formulaire Google s'ils veulent rester pour ce qu'il appelle "Twitter 2.0" ; sinon, vendredi serait leur dernier jour de travail et ils recevront une indemnit de dpart. Aprs l'expiration du dlai, des centaines d'employs ont rapidement commenc  poster des messages d'adieu et des mojis de salut dans le Slack de Twitter, annonant qu'ils avaient dit non  l'ultimatum de Musk.

Twitter comptait environ 2 900 employs restants avant la date limite de jeudi,  cause d'Elon Musk qui a licenci sans crmonie environ la moiti de l'effectif de 7 500 personnes lorsqu'il a pris les rnes de l'entreprise et aux dmissions qui ont suivi. Les employs restants et ceux qui ont quitt Twitter ont dclar que, compte tenu de l'ampleur des dmissions cette semaine, ils s'attendent  ce que la plateforme commence  se briser bientt. L'un d'entre eux a dclar qu'ils ont vu des  ingnieurs lgendaires  et d'autres qu'ils admirent partir les uns aprs les autres.  On a l'impression que toutes les personnes qui ont rendu cet endroit incroyable sont en train de partir. Il sera extrmement difficile pour Twitter de s'en remettre, peu importe  quel point les gens qui restent essaient d'tre hardcore , a dclar l'employ de Twitter.

De multiples quipes d'ingnierie  cruciales  au sein de Twitter ont dmissionn compltement ou presque, a dclar un autre employ qui a requis l'anonymat pour parler tant donn qu'il n'a pas la permission de Musk. Par exemple, l'quipe qui maintient les bibliothques du systme central de Twitter que chaque ingnieur de l'entreprise utilise est partie aprs jeudi.  Vous ne pouvez pas faire fonctionner Twitter sans cette quipe , a dclar l'employ.

*Musk et son quipe seraient terrifis  l'ide d'un sabotage* 

Selon le rdacteur en chef de Platformer, Twitter  a alert les employs qu'avec effet immdiat, tous les immeubles de bureaux sont temporairement ferms et l'accs par badge est suspendu . Les bureaux de Twitter devraient rouvrir lundi  tout ce qui reste de ses effectifs. :  Les bureaux rouvriront le 21 novembre. En attendant : "Veuillez continuer  vous conformer  la politique de l'entreprise en vous abstenant de discuter des informations confidentielles de l'entreprise sur les rseaux sociaux, avec la presse ou ailleurs" . 

Zo Schiffer a indiqu que  Jusqu' prsent, aucun [compte professionnel] d'employ de Twitter n'a t dsactiv, mme ceux qui ont publiquement dmissionn. Musk et son quipe n'ont recueilli que la liste des "oui" - des employs qui ont dclar vouloir faire partie de Twitter 2.0. Ils essaient toujours de savoir qui est sorti .

Aucun motif n'a t rendu public, mais Zo Schiffer a poursuivi en rapportant  Nous entendons dire que c'est parce qu'Elon Musk et son quipe sont terrifis  l'ide que les employs sabotent l'entreprise. De plus, ils essaient toujours de dterminer pour quels employs de Twitter ils doivent couper l'accs .


Le nombre exact de membres du personnel qui ont survcu  l'limination de Musk au dbut du mois - et ont choisi de ne pas dmissionner dans les jours qui ont suivi - n'est pas clair, mais les estimations tournaient autour de 3 000 travailleurs juste avant la date limite, selon un journaliste. Plusieurs quipes d'ingnierie  critiques  ont dmissionn dans leur intgralit jeudi, selon lui. Parmi ceux qui taient partis figuraient l'ingnieur Web en chef de Twitter et l'quipe de concepteurs derrire le dsastreux service d'abonnement Blue de Musk.

 Cela va ressembler  une entreprise trs diffrente demain , a-t-elle tweet.

Un ancien employ a dclar jeudi au Washington Post que l'viscration de la main-d'uvre avait laiss plusieurs systmes intgrs au fonctionnement de la plate-forme  deux, un ou zro ingnieur.  Je connais six systmes critiques qui n'ont plus d'ingnieurs , a dclar un ancien employ.  Il n'y a mme plus un squelette d'quipe qui gre le systme. Il continuera  rouler en roue libre jusqu' ce qu'il se heurte  quelque chose, puis il s'arrtera .

Musk a tweet une rponse apparente au chahut. *Comment fait-on une petite fortune dans les mdias sociaux*?*Commencez par un grand .


*Sa position sur le tltravail*

Dans la journe de jeudi, alors que la direction semblait se dmener pour viter de perdre trop de travailleurs  cause de l'ultimatum, Musk a envoy un courriel au personnel pour clarifier sa position sur le travail  distance :  En ce qui concerne le travail  distance, il suffit que votre responsable prenne la responsabilit de s'assurer que vous apportez une excellente contribution. Il est galement attendu que vous ayez des runions en personne avec vos collgues  une frquence raisonnable, idalement une fois par semaine, mais pas moins d'une fois par mois .

Vingt minutes plus tard, Musk a envoy un courriel de suivi disant :  Au risque d'noncer une vidence, tout responsable qui prtend faussement que quelqu'un qui lui rend compte fait un excellent travail ou qu'un rle donn est essentiel, qu'il soit  distance ou non, sera sorti de l'entreprise .

Si de prcdents messages semblaient adoucir la position de Musk :  si vous pouvez vous prsenter au bureau et que vous ne vous y prsentez pas, dmission accepte , la ralit est que Musk avait prcdemment suggr qu'il allait prendre la responsabilit de refuser les demandes de travail  distance.  Les managers m'enverront les listes d'exceptions pour examen et approbation , a-t-il crit le 10 novembre, le lendemain de sa premire sance de questions-rponses avec les employs. Mais maintenant, il dit  ces managers que toute personne qui dfend un travailleur  distance met sa tte sur le billot, elle aussi.

Il est donc dans l'intrt de tous les responsables de Twitter de dire non aux demandes de travail  distance, mme s'ils pensent qu'elles sont mrites. Et de cette faon, Musk n'aura pas  dire non lui-mme. D'ailleurs, un employ handicap poursuit actuellement Twitter pour l'interdiction du travail  distance par Musk.

Twitter tait autrefois la premire entreprise  proposer le travail  distance. En mai 2020, l'entreprise a annonc que ses employs pouvaient travailler  domicile  pour toujours . Lorsqu'elle a rouvert ses bureaux en mars 2022, le PDG de l'poque, Parag Agrawal, a raffirm que le travail  domicile  pour toujours  sera toujours une option.

*Face  lultimatum, les ractions divergent*

La dcision de lancer un ultimatum est intervenue aprs que Musk, au dbut du mois, a licenci la moiti du personnel de Twitter, rduisant ses effectifs  environ 3 700 employs, et a galement supprim de nombreux travailleurs contractuels de Twitter. Il a pareillement cart les dirigeants de l'entreprise et dissous le conseil d'administration. Musk a aussi rcemment licenci certains employs pour l'avoir critiqu dans des tweets ou sur des canaux Slack internes.

 Je ne veux pas rester dans les parages pour construire un produit qui est empoisonn de l'intrieur et de l'extrieur. Tout le monde a un prix jusqu' un certain point et cette indemnit de licenciement me donne un certain confort pour chercher un meilleur environnement dans le temps malgr l'conomie , a dclar l'un des employs qui prvoient de rejeter l'ultimatum, il a requis l'anonymat pour ne pas mettre en pril l'indemnit de dpart. Cet employ a dclar que la direction semble maintenant s'inquiter du nombre de personnes qui prvoient de partir et qu'elle  se dmne  pour convaincre les talents de rester.

Un employ rcemment licenci qui reste en contact avec d'anciens collgues a dclar que tous ceux  qui ils avaient parl prvoyaient de rejeter l'ultimatum de Musk et de quitter l'entreprise.  Les gens ne peuvent pas ngliger les moqueries publiques et le licenciement d'autres employs. Dans la mme veine, ils ne peuvent pas ngliger ou se sentir  l'aise de travailler pour quelqu'un qui a gr les dernires semaines de la manire dont Elon l'a fait Les gens ne veulent pas sacrifier leur sant mentale et leur vie de famille pour rendre l'homme le plus riche du monde plus riche , a dclar l'ancien employ.

Mais la dcision pourrait ne pas tre aussi facile  prendre pour d'autres. L'ultimatum intervient dans une priode difficile pour l'industrie technologique, aprs des licenciements massifs et des annonces de gel des embauches dans de nombreuses grandes entreprises, dont Meta, Amazon et Lyft. Les employs d'autres pays travaillant aux tats-Unis risquent galement de perdre leur visa de travail s'ils quittent l'entreprise. Un autre employ a dclar jeudi qu'il prvoyait de rester dans l'entreprise  parce que le changement est rarement influenc de l'extrieur .

Le remaniement susceptible de rsulter de l'ultimatum sera le dernier lment de la  restructuration organisationnelle fondamentale  conscutive  la prise de contrle par Musk, a-t-il dclar mercredi  un tribunal du Delaware lors d'un procs sur son rgime de rmunration de Tesla.

*Conclusion*

Les employs de Twitter taient environ 7 500 lorsque Musk a pris les rnes dbut novembre, suite  son acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars. Presque immdiatement, il s'est mis  licencier environ la moiti de la main-d'uvre. Plusieurs cadres suprieurs ont dmissionn peu de temps aprs.

 J'ai l'impression que toutes les personnes qui ont rendu cet endroit incroyable partent , a dclar jeudi un membre du personnel de Twitter  un mdia.  Il sera extrmement difficile pour Twitter de se remettre d'ici, peu importe  quel point les personnes qui restent essaient de se donner  fond .

Source : Zo Schiffer

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision d'Elon Musk de fermer temporairement les bureaux de Twitter ?

----------


## SimonKenoby

> La fable du talent des ingnieurs de la silicon valley.
> Il y a une concentration plus importante de gars trs talentueux, mais la plupart sont moyens comme partout ailleurs.
> Si les ingnieurs sont si bien pays, c'est surtout qu'il y a normment d'argent de disponible, et galement une redistribution qui n'est pas la mme qu'en France.


Je me suis peut-tre mal exprim, je ne voulais pas dire que les ingnieurs de la bas sont meilleur qu'autre part, juste que les conditions tants ce qu'elles sont il est plus difficile pour une entreprise de recruter un ingnieur, mme moyen, qu'un ouvrier. Et a implique qu'il est plus facile pour un ingnieur moyen de changer de boite que pour un ouvrier moyen. Et tout a leur donne du pouvoir sur leur employeur, ce qui permet d'avoir de meilleur condition de travail.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pourquoi prendre le risque de saboter un produit alors que EM s'en sort trs bien tout seul!


La je me demande quel gafa va embaucher 500 ing de twitter avec l'objectif de refaire la mme chose en ayant appris des erreurs.

Je verrai trs bien Microsoft se lancer la dedans.
En plus la synergie avec linked in parat ralisable.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Quand a arrive au Qatar on appelle a de l'esclavagisme.
> Quand a arrive au US c'est du libralisme.


Le communisme l'esclavage de l'homme par l'homme et le capitalisme c'est l'esclavage de l'homme par l'homme. Chapeau blanc et blanc chapeau. 




> Je verrai trs bien Microsoft se lancer la dedans.
> En plus la synergie avec linked in parat ralisable.


Et si Linkedin se cassait le figure ? Je suis pas vraiment optimiste pour ce site web . Monster par exemple on en entend plus vraiment parler ... Beaucoup de pub pour indeed jusqu' quand ?  ::?:

----------


## kain_tn

> Pourquoi prendre le risque de saboter un produit alors que EM s'en sort trs bien tout seul!
> 
> 
> La je me demande quel gafa va embaucher 500 ing de twitter avec l'objectif de refaire la mme chose en ayant appris des erreurs.
> 
> Je verrai trs bien Microsoft se lancer la dedans.
> En plus la synergie avec linked in parat ralisable.


Si tu parles de Microsoft, alors c'est GAFAM  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et si Linkedin se cassait le figure ? Je suis pas vraiment optimiste pour ce site web . Monster par exemple on en entend plus vraiment parler ... Beaucoup de pub pour indeed jusqu' quand ?


Monster ce n'est qu'un site d'annonce comme des dizaines. En plus presque exclusivement avec des offres d'esn.
a existait il y a 15 ans... C'est plus tout jeune.

Linked in reste un rseau. Pas toujours super intressant mais qui est assez central parce qu'il rpond  un besoin d'afficher son CV en ligne.


Bref je pensais surtout a Microsoft parce que c'est bien dans son adn de rprendre des produits bon, mais mal vendus, pour les industrialiser.
C'est un peu le stade o twitter reste coinc depuis 5 a 8 ans.

----------


## Leruas

Bon l a parait clair qu'il veut juste dtruire Twitter de l'intrieur (pour le bien de l'humanit ?)
Son "Twitter 2.0" c'est du vent, il ne va pas pouvoir recruter 1000 dveloppeurs/techs pro-Musk en quelques mois pour reprendre le code existant et l'infra systme...
Il s'est cru dans la srie "Silicon Valley" avec son "New Twitter" ?

----------


## GATEN

lire les retranscriptions, on a l'impression que ces gens se font maltraiter.
Ils sont libre de partir, certes avec un got amre et une impression de grand gchis mais ils ne sont pas non plus otages (salaire  6 chiffres pour tous les devs, ils ne sont pas  la rue)

----------


## AaAaAa

> Je me suis peut-tre mal exprim, je ne voulais pas dire que les ingnieurs de la bas sont meilleur qu'autre part, juste que les conditions tants ce qu'elles sont il est plus difficile pour une entreprise de recruter un ingnieur, mme moyen, qu'un ouvrier. Et a implique qu'il est plus facile pour un ingnieur moyen de changer de boite que pour un ouvrier moyen. Et tout a leur donne du pouvoir sur leur employeur, ce qui permet d'avoir de meilleur condition de travail.


Avec la pnurie actuelle de main d'uvre en Amrique du Nord, c'est faux. Tous les niveaux de travailleurs ont les moyens de ngocier avantageusement leur condition de travail.




> Et si Linkedin se cassait le figure ? Je suis pas vraiment optimiste pour ce site web . Monster par exemple on en entend plus vraiment parler ... Beaucoup de pub pour indeed jusqu' quand ?


Linkedin est tranquillement en perte de vitesse, surtout  cause de ses tarifs exorbitants. Mais il y a une bonne poigne de sites prts  prendre la relve comme indeed par exemple.




> lire les retranscriptions, on a l'impression que ces gens se font maltraiter.
> Ils sont libre de partir, certes avec un got amre et une impression de grand gchis mais ils ne sont pas non plus otages (salaire  6 chiffres pour tous les devs, ils ne sont pas  la rue)


Ceux qui partent ont trois mois de salaires comme indemnits de dpart, ce qui est un beau cadeau plutt inusit aux USA.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Monster ce n'est qu'un site d'annonce comme des dizaines. En plus presque exclusivement avec des offres d'esn.
> a existait il y a 15 ans... C'est plus tout jeune.
> 
> Linked in reste un rseau. Pas toujours super intressant mais qui est assez central parce qu'il rpond  un besoin d'afficher son CV en ligne.
> 
> 
> Bref je pensais surtout a Microsoft parce que c'est bien dans son adn de rprendre des produits bon, mais mal vendus, pour les industrialiser.
> C'est un peu le stade o twitter reste coinc depuis 5 a 8 ans.


Linked in c'est twitter bis avec des aw qui racontent leur vie et leur parcours de vie, ils s'auto congratulent, en fait a regroupe les employs toxique des entreprises pas une grosse perte si ce site ferme. Par contre certains risquent de mal le vivre et de retourner sur twitter et a serait dommage il y a dj assez de golems comme a.

----------


## calvaire

J'en suis  souhaiter le dpart de tous le monde, et un gros bug dans twitter. Imaginez la scne, le service down, avec juste musk au milieu des bureaux vides, froid et sombre, a tenter de rparer seul son jouet.




> lire les retranscriptions, on a l'impression que ces gens se font maltraiter.
> Ils sont libre de partir, certes avec un got amre et une impression de grand gchis mais ils ne sont pas non plus otages (salaire  6 chiffres pour tous les devs, ils ne sont pas  la rue)


Je crois pas qu'il s'agissent de a le fond du problme.
Un bon salari, c'est un salari qui aime sont boulot, son projet, et ces collgues.
Quand tu bosses plusieurs annes dans cette boite, et tant passionne, c'est dur moralement de voir un abruti dbarqu, racheter la boite virer tous le monde et saboter le projet.
Oui ils peuvent se barrer, mais ils peuvent aussi tenter de faire entendre raison au nouveau patron...

C'est un peu comme l'argument que j'entends souvent, si tu te considre mal pay, dmissionne et change de boite. Perso j'ai fait cela toute ma vie, et a chaque fois a m'a permis d'avoir 15-30% de salaire en plus.
Mais je comprends aussi ceux qui reste et se batte en se syndiquant, mieux encore je les admire, c'est eux qui ont le plus de courage et moi qui me rsigne et me casse.

----------


## Darkzinus

> J'en suis  souhaiter le dpart de tous le monde, et un gros bug dans twitter. Imaginez la scne, le service down, avec juste musk au milieu des bureaux vides, froid et sombre, a tenter de rparer seul son jouet.


L'image me fait sourire !

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Son "Twitter 2.0" c'est du vent, il ne va pas pouvoir recruter 1000 dveloppeurs/techs pro-Musk en quelques mois pour reprendre le code existant et l'infra systme...


Il y a quelques mois, j'ai post une offre d'emploi sur LinkedIn, en deux semaines, j'ai eu quasiment 200 dveloppeurs  avoir postuls et auxquels j'ai fait passer les tests de recrutements (sans parler des cabinets de recrutements, des ESN, ... qui se sont jett sur l'offre comme des vautours).
Donc 1000 dveloppeurs, en quelques mois,  l'chelle de Twitter ... ils les ont en quelques jours.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Linkedin est tranquillement en perte de vitesse, surtout  cause de ses tarifs exorbitants. Mais il y a une bonne poigne de sites prts  prendre la relve comme indeed par exemple.


Quand je vois les stats de LinkedIn, et l'utilisation que j'en ai au quotidien, je dirais l'inverse.
LinkedIn est clairement entrain de prendre de l'ampleur, il y a 5 ans, j'tais oblig de faire le tour des salons pour trouver des clients, qui entre temps, avaient ts pris d'assaut par des ESN ou des boites peu scrupuleuses qui leurs promettaient monts et merveilles et, notamment de faire mieux que ma boite, en moins cher et plus rapide (ce qui bien sr est faux dans 100% des cas), et ces gens l, dupent, y croient et se font avoir (et moi je les laisses se faire avoir ...)

Alors qu'aujourd'hui, 95% de mes clients viennent de LinkedIn (Microsoft, Google, des Licornes, ...), clients que je n'aurais jamais pu avoir autrement.
Indeed, Monster, ... tout a, c'est vou  disparaitre, il n'y a plus d'offre srieuse l dessus, que les relants de vieilles boites moisies du type ESN qui cherchent le salari le moins cher  qui ils vont demander de tout faire.

Concernant le prix de LinkedIn, les premiums reprsentent un faible pourcentage et ce prix, il est vrai, lev (1000 euros par an), est totalement justifi pour ceux qui en ont une utilisation relle, compte tenu de ce que tu peux faire avec un compte prmium et donc, de ce que a rapporte.
Mais pour a ... il faut savoir s'en servir, et les 4/5imes de ceux qui vomissent LinkedIn, sont avant tout des gens qui ne savent pas s'en servir, n'ont pas de rseau, ont les mauvaises personnes dans leur contacts et j'en passe.

Je ne bosse pas pour LinkedIn et si ils taient moisis, je serais le premier  leur vomir dessus, mais force est de constater que non, a fonctionne trs bien, mais linkedIn est avant tout un rseau fait pour les professionnels, donc forcment, ceux qui se sont pris pour des youtubeurs (les copywritters et autre bullshit), viennent rager et ne comprennent pas pourquoi a ne marche pas.

Tu peux potentiellement avoir le boss d'une grosse boite mondiale dessus qui te propose un contrat en Freelance, c'est pas fait pour ceux qui veulent combler leur gocentrisme, forcment que ces gens l se retrouvent  la porte.
C'est un site fait pour ceux qui ont fait des tudes suprieures.

Le seul truc que je reproche  linkedIn, c'est que certains n'ont pas compris a et continuent de donner de la visibilit  des gens qui sont de vrais cancers et postes de la merde tout les jours  coups de "tu vas y arriver", "quand je recrute un salari, je ne le fais pas pour ses comptences, car elles s'acquiert en entreprises", "quand j'avais 15 ans, ma mre m'a mise  la rue", "mon fils est trisomique" et autre trucs qui n'ont rien  foutre sur ce site.

----------


## AaAaAa

> Quand je vois les stats de LinkedIn, et l'utilisation que j'en ai au quotidien, je dirais l'inverse.
> LinkedIn est clairement entrain de prendre de l'ampleur, il y a 5 ans, j'tais oblig de faire le tour des salons pour trouver des clients, qui entre temps, avaient ts pris d'assaut par des ESN ou des boites peu scrupuleuses qui leurs promettaient monts et merveilles et, notamment de faire mieux que ma boite, en moins cher et plus rapide (ce qui bien sr est faux dans 100% des cas), et ces gens l, dupent, y croient et se font avoir (et moi je les laisses se faire avoir ...)
> Alors qu'aujourd'hui, 95% de mes clients viennent de LinkedIn (Microsoft, Google, des Licornes, ...), clients que je n'aurais jamais pu avoir autrement.
> Indeed, Monster, ... tout a, c'est vou  disparaitre, il n'y a plus d'offre srieuse l dessus, que les relants de vieilles boites moisies du type ESN qui cherchent le salari le moins cher  qui ils vont demander de tout faire.


D'un point de vu franais, c'est possible, linkedin a quasiment 10 ans de retard au niveau de son utilisation en France. En Amrique du Nord, Indeed monte en flche et linkedin est moins incontournable qu'il y a 5 ans par exemple. Bon, Monster s'croule sous le poids de ses spams organiss depuis longtemps.
Aprs pour la partie mdia sociale de Linkedin, a vire de plus en plus au bizarre, comme sur developpez.com d'ailleurs, mais je ne vais jamais dans cette partie l comme bien du monde, je me cantonne  la partie emploi.

----------


## Leruas

> Il y a quelques mois, j'ai post une offre d'emploi sur LinkedIn, en deux semaines, j'ai eu quasiment 200 dveloppeurs  avoir postuls et auxquels j'ai fait passer les tests de recrutements (sans parler des cabinets de recrutements, des ESN, ... qui se sont jett sur l'offre comme des vautours).
> Donc 1000 dveloppeurs, en quelques mois,  l'chelle de Twitter ... ils les ont en quelques jours.


Oui si son but est de recruter n'importe comment, tu intgres pas autant de personnes en si peu de temps. Les comptences internes ont t perdues par ces 3 vagues de dparts massifs.
Surtout que je crois que le service RH de Twitter a t dcim aussi...
Il va falloir repartir de presque zro, dans l'ide il cr une nouvelle startup avec sa propre quipe, mais pourquoi avoir pay 44 milliards pour cela?  ::weird::

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Oui si son but est de recruter n'importe comment, tu intgres pas autant de personnes en si peu de temps. Les comptences internes ont t perdues par ces 3 vagues de dparts massifs.
> Surtout que je crois que le service RH de Twitter a t dcim aussi...
> Il va falloir repartir de presque zro, dans l'ide il cr une nouvelle startup avec sa propre quipe, mais pourquoi avoir pay 44 milliards pour cela?


Oui c'est sr qu'on ne recrute pas une arme de dev, spcialis dans les technos de Twitter en claquant des doigts, mais reprendre Twitter et, analyser son architecture, ... pour l'amliorer, itrer dessus, ... et, trouver les devs comptents pour dev sur Twitter, sont deux choses diffrentes.

Si le filtre des batteries de tests est correctement fait, a peut enchainer des centaines de candidatures par jours.

Des devs comptents, prt  bosser chez Twitter, il y en a des milliers  travers le monde, a va postuler un max, c'est sur et certain.

L ou je vous rejoins, c'est le diffrentiel qu'il va y avoir entre les devs comptents qui vont tre recrut et ceux qui vont tre des taupes, qui finalement ne vont pas faire l'affaire, ...

Effectivement  sa place j'aurais eu une stratgie radicalement diffrente, ne serait-ce que parce que j'estime que le tltravail est l'avenir, mais difficile au jour d'aujourd'hui de savoir pour le moment si Twitter va avoir un nouvel lan ou va vers une relle catastrophe.

Il va falloir attendre au moins 1 ou 2 mois.

De mon point de vue, l'humain va tre amen  travailler de moins en moins dans l'avenir et donc tenir un discours ou l'on veut que les gens bossent 50h par semaines alors que le monde tend  avoir de moins en moins d'heures par semaine, me parait trs dangereux

Faire bosser un dev 50 heures par semaine, n'a aucun rapport avec le fait de faire bosser un mec dans une usine 50h par semaine.
Un dev qui bosse 20 heures par semaine, va en faire autant voir plus qu'un dev qui en fait pour 50h,  contrario d'un mec dans une usine.

----------


## pmithrandir

Explique moi pourquoi un dev bon irait bosser
Beaucoup d'heure
Pour un chef impulsif
Sans stratgie comprhensible
En gerant un existant sans soutien

Un bon boulot de dev c'est selon moi
Un projet intressant
Des collgues intressants 
Une roadmap comprhensible et tenable
Entre 30 et 40h de travail max
Un management a l coute
Un quilibre vie perso vie pro tenable dans le temps.


Pour moi les devs qui ont le choix fuieront cette ambiance toxique qui ne coche aucune de ces cases.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Mais pour a ... il faut savoir s'en servir, et les 4/5imes de ceux qui vomissent LinkedIn, sont avant tout des gens qui ne savent pas s'en servir, n'ont pas de rseau, ont les mauvaises personnes dans leur contacts et j'en passe.


Je vomis donc Linkedin ?  ::aie::  

J'ai supprim mon compte par choix.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Bonsoir
> 
> 
> 
> Je vomis donc Linkedin ?  
> 
> J'ai supprim mon compte par choix.


Je n'en sais rien, tu as srement de bonne raison, je ne fais pas l'apologie de LinkedIn non plus.
Je ne fais que dire que c'est un site bien plus puissant que les gens s'imaginent.

Les jeunes non tech imaginent que LinkedIn est un rseau de boomer : ils ont faux,
Les jeunes tech imaginent que LinkedIn n'est pas le bon endroit pour trouver un job : ils ont faux.

Enfin bref, chacun fait bien ce qu'il veut, mais en tout cas mes contrats  plusieurs millions d'euros avec Microsoft, je n'aurais jamais pu les avoirs sans passer par ce site.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Twitter perd son service de paie et d'autres employs du secteur financier dans le cadre de "l'exode massif" de son personnel* 
*qui rend l'avenir de Twitter est incertain*

*Elon Musk a lanc un ultimatum aux employs de Twitter pour qu'ils acceptent le nouvel environnement de travail "hardcore" de l'entreprise ou qu'ils partent. Beaucoup plus de travailleurs que prvu ont refus de s'engager, mettant potentiellement en pril les oprations de Twitter. Une grande partie de l'organisation financire de Twitter, y compris son service de paie, a quitt l'entreprise jeudi en rponse  cet ultimatum d'Elon Musk qui s'est apparemment retourn contre lui. Un si grand nombre d'employs a dcid de prendre cong que cela a cr un nuage de confusion quant aux personnes qui devaient encore avoir accs aux biens de l'entreprise. Twitter a ferm ses bureaux jusqu' lundi.*


Une grande partie de l'organisation financire de Twitter, y compris son service de paie, a quitt l'entreprise jeudi en rponse  un ultimatum d'Elon Musk qui s'est visiblement retourn contre lui. Outre le service de la paie, l'quipe de Twitter charge de la fiscalit amricaine et l'quipe charge de l'information financire ont galement dmissionn, ont dclar deux personnes au fait de la question. Ces trois segments de l'entreprise font partie de l'organisation financire et comptable de Twitter. Bien que la comptabilit ait t  moins touche  par les dmissions de jeudi, cette partie de l'organisation est galement plus petite maintenant, a dclar l'une des personnes.

Les employs devraient tre pays  nouveau la semaine prochaine, selon un ancien employ. Si ces paiements ont probablement dj t approuvs, la prochaine srie de paiements ne l'aura pas t, selon cette personne.  Que se passera-t-il dans deux semaines ? Quand tous ceux qui peuvent approuver quelque chose seront partis , a demand la personne.

La perte des employs du service des salaires et d'autres services financiers s'inscrit dans le cadre d'une dmission massive des employs de Twitter qui ont refus de s'engager dans le projet de "Twitter 2.0" propos par Musk. Dans un courriel envoy mardi, le milliardaire, qui a pris le contrle de Twitter il y a environ trois semaines, a dclar que la plateforme sera dsormais un lieu de travail  extrmement hardcore  et ax sur l'ingnierie. Il a demand  l'ensemble de l'entreprise de dcider d'ici jeudi  17 heures si elle souhaitait continuer  travailler sur cette version de Twitter. Ceux qui l'ont fait devaient cliquer sur un lien inclus dans l'e-mail. Ceux qui n'ont pas cliqu sur le lien, qui ne comportait qu'une option "oui", seraient considrs comme ayant dcid de faire partie d'un licenciement volontaire et recevraient trois mois de salaire  titre d'indemnit de dpart, a dclar Musk.

 la fin de l'chance, moins de 50 % des employs de Twitter s'taient inscrits au programme Twitter 2.0 de Musk. Musk, les membres de son quipe de transition personnelle et certains dirigeants rests chez Twitter ont pass des appels personnels et tenu des runions avec plusieurs travailleurs dans le but de les inciter  rester dans l'entreprise. Si quelques-uns ont accept, la plupart n'ont pas accept.

*Musk et son quipe seraient terrifis  l'ide d'un sabotage* 

Selon le rdacteur en chef de Platformer, Twitter  a alert les employs qu'avec effet immdiat, tous les immeubles de bureaux sont temporairement ferms et l'accs par badge est suspendu . Les bureaux de Twitter devraient rouvrir lundi  tout ce qui reste de ses effectifs. :  Les bureaux rouvriront le 21 novembre. En attendant : "Veuillez continuer  vous conformer  la politique de l'entreprise en vous abstenant de discuter des informations confidentielles de l'entreprise sur les rseaux sociaux, avec la presse ou ailleurs" . 

Zo Schiffer a indiqu que  Jusqu' prsent, aucun [compte professionnel] d'employ de Twitter n'a t dsactiv, mme ceux qui ont publiquement dmissionn. Musk et son quipe n'ont recueilli que la liste des "oui" - des employs qui ont dclar vouloir faire partie de Twitter 2.0. Ils essaient toujours de savoir qui est sorti .

Aucun motif n'a t rendu public, mais Zo Schiffer a poursuivi en rapportant  Nous entendons dire que c'est parce qu'Elon Musk et son quipe sont terrifis  l'ide que les employs sabotent l'entreprise. De plus, ils essaient toujours de dterminer pour quels employs de Twitter ils doivent couper l'accs .


Le nombre exact de membres du personnel qui ont survcu  l'limination de Musk au dbut du mois - et ont choisi de ne pas dmissionner dans les jours qui ont suivi - n'est pas clair, mais les estimations tournaient autour de 3 000 travailleurs juste avant la date limite, selon un journaliste. Plusieurs quipes d'ingnierie  critiques  ont dmissionn dans leur intgralit jeudi, selon lui. Parmi ceux qui taient partis figuraient l'ingnieur Web en chef de Twitter et l'quipe de concepteurs derrire le dsastreux service d'abonnement Blue de Musk.

 Cela va ressembler  une entreprise trs diffrente demain , a-t-elle tweet.

Un ancien employ a dclar jeudi au Washington Post que l'viscration de la main-d'uvre avait laiss plusieurs systmes intgrs au fonctionnement de la plate-forme  deux, un ou zro ingnieur.  Je connais six systmes critiques qui n'ont plus d'ingnieurs , a dclar un ancien employ.  Il n'y a mme plus un squelette d'quipe qui gre le systme. Il continuera  rouler en roue libre jusqu' ce qu'il se heurte  quelque chose, puis il s'arrtera .

Musk a tweet une rponse apparente au chahut.  Comment fait-on une petite fortune dans les mdias sociaux ? Commencez par un grand .

*L'avenir de Twitter est incertain en raison de l'"exode massif" de son personnel*

Mercredi, Musk avait demand aux employs de dclarer formellement s'ils taient prts  continuer  travailler dans l'entreprise : un engagement qui inclurait  de longues heures de travail  haute intensit . Les employs avaient jusqu' 17 heures jeudi pour remplir un formulaire Google. Le formulaire ne comportait qu'une seule rponse possible : "Oui." Toute personne qui n'acceptait pas le formulaire avant la date limite tait informe qu'elle serait renvoye de l'entreprise avec trois mois d'indemnits de licenciement.

L'ultimatum de Musk est intervenu moins de deux semaines aprs le licenciement de 50 % des effectifs de Twitter, soit environ 3 700 employs. De nombreux employs de Twitter ont consult des avocats cette semaine pour dterminer ce qu'ils devaient faire. Le formulaire ne contenait pratiquement aucun dtail sur les indemnits de licenciement, et il n'tait pas clair dans l'immdiat si les employs bnficieraient de protections juridiques leur permettant de conserver les actions acquises ou de maintenir leur couverture d'assurance.

Musk a fait revenir des dirigeants qui taient partis, soit dans le cadre de ses propres licenciements, soit par dmission, afin de convaincre d'autres personnes de rester, a dclar l'une de ces personnes. L'une des personnes qui est revenue est Ella Irwin, qui grera les employs de Trust and Safety, selon une personne au courant de l'affaire, qui a refus d'tre identifie pour discuter de changements non publics.

*La mort est dans l'air sur Twitter*

 La mort de Twitter aurait de lourdes consquences, tant donn que la plateforme fait partie intgrante des communications mondiales. La plateforme a souvent t compare  une place publique numrique. Les dirigeants mondiaux utilisent Twitter pour communiquer, les journalistes pour recueillir des informations, les dissidents dans les pays rpressifs pour s'organiser, les clbrits et les grandes marques pour faire des annonces importantes, et le public pour suivre tout cela en temps rel.

Si la plateforme venait  disparatre ou  devenir inutilisable en raison de problmes d'instabilit, aucun espace ne la remplacerait immdiatement et les communications pourraient tre fragmentes entre plusieurs sites de mdias sociaux, ce qui entranerait une perturbation sismique et un ralentissement du flux d'informations.

 la fin de la journe de jeudi, Twitter comptait plusieurs centaines d'employs en moins et un canal Slack interne tait "inond" de l'emoji de salut, utilis par les travailleurs de Twitter pour dire au revoir  leurs collgues. Au dbut du mois, Musk a licenci prs de 3 500 employs. Si l'on ajoute  cela les dmissions de jeudi, deux travailleurs estiment qu'il reste probablement moins de 2 000 employs dans l'entreprise.

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des centaines d'employs refusent de faire partie de l'quipe Twitter  la culture de travail "extrmement hardcore", Musk met au dfi les managers d'approuver le tl-travail  leurs propres risques

 ::fleche::  Twitter aux salaris : tous les bureaux sont ferms et l'accs par badge suspendu. Elon Musk et son quipe seraient  terrifis  l'ide que des employs sabotent l'entreprise 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk demande aux employs de Twitter de s'engager dans une culture de travail "extrmement hardcore" ou de partir, les employs ont jusqu' demain  17h pour se dcider

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dclare lors d'un tmoignage dans le cadre d'un procs qu'il ne veut pas tre PDG de Twitter ni d'aucune autre entreprise

----------


## Leruas

Maintenant les salaris qui restent ne sont mme plus srs de toucher un salaire le mois prochain  ::aie::

----------


## Arya Nawel

Le bateau continue de prendre l'eau et bien sr de s'enfoncer.

----------


## phil995511

Celui que l'on dcrit comme un esclavagiste des temps modernes risque bien d'y perdre des plumes, oups pardon des milliards...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ne vous rjouissez pas trop vite. Twitter pourrait survivre puis prosprer.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk demande aux dveloppeurs logiciels de prendre un avion et le rencontrer en personne au sige de Twitter,*
*pour l'aider   mieux comprendre  la pile technologique de Twitter  * 

*Tard jeudi, Twitter a envoy un e-mail aux employs de l'entreprise indiquant que ses bureaux seraient ferms de vendredi  lundi et que l'accs par badge serait coup pendant cette fermeture temporaire. Puis, Elon Musk a envoy un e-mail demandant   quiconque crit rellement des logiciels  de le rencontrer dans les locaux de Twitter l'aprs-midi. Cependant, il leur a d'abord demand de lui envoyer un rapport de haut niveau sur le meilleur code sur lequel ils ont travaill au cours des six derniers mois.*

Un autre exode d'employs est en cours chez Twitter, car de nombreux travailleurs ont rejet les conditions proposes par Elon Musk pour rester dans l'entreprise, choisissant plutt de partir. Des centaines d'employs restants de Twitter ont dmissionn avant la rinitialisation culturelle  extrmement hardcore  de l'entreprise par Elon Musk, selon des messages internes sur Slack et des tweets d'employs. Des employs de Twitter ont commenc  poster l'moji de salut, qui est devenu un signal indiquant que quelqu'un quitte l'entreprise. Dans la foule, Musk a envoy de nouveaux courriels aux employs de Twitter : Musk met au dfi les managers d'approuver le travail  distance  leurs propres risques.

Cette nouvelle purge dans les rangs de Twitter intervient aprs que Musk a rcemment licenci des dizaines d'employs qui l'ont critiqu ou se sont moqus de lui dans des tweets et des messages internes. Musk a ensuite fix la date limite de jeudi  17 heures, heure amricaine, pour que tous les employs rpondent "oui" sur un formulaire Google s'ils veulent rester pour ce qu'il appelle "Twitter 2.0" ; sinon, vendredi serait leur dernier jour de travail et ils recevront une indemnit de dpart. Aprs l'expiration du dlai, des centaines d'employs ont rapidement commenc  poster des messages d'adieu et des mojis de salut dans le Slack de Twitter, annonant qu'ils avaient dit non  l'ultimatum de Musk.

Twitter comptait environ 2 900 employs restants avant la date limite de jeudi,  cause d'Elon Musk qui a licenci sans crmonie environ la moiti de l'effectif de 7 500 personnes lorsqu'il a pris les rnes de l'entreprise et aux dmissions qui ont suivi. Les employs restants et ceux qui ont quitt Twitter ont dclar que, compte tenu de l'ampleur des dmissions cette semaine, ils s'attendent  ce que la plateforme commence  se briser bientt. L'un d'entre eux a dclar qu'ils ont vu des  ingnieurs lgendaires  et d'autres qu'ils admirent partir les uns aprs les autres.  On a l'impression que toutes les personnes qui ont rendu cet endroit incroyable sont en train de partir. Il sera extrmement difficile pour Twitter de s'en remettre, peu importe  quel point les gens qui restent essaient d'tre hardcore , a dclar l'employ de Twitter.

De multiples quipes d'ingnierie  cruciales  au sein de Twitter ont dmissionn compltement ou presque, a dclar un autre employ qui a requis l'anonymat pour parler tant donn qu'il n'a pas la permission de Musk. Par exemple, l'quipe qui maintient les bibliothques du systme central de Twitter que chaque ingnieur de l'entreprise utilise est partie aprs jeudi.  Vous ne pouvez pas faire fonctionner Twitter sans cette quipe , a dclar l'employ.

*Musk et son quipe seraient terrifis  l'ide d'un sabotage*

Selon le rdacteur en chef de Platformer, Twitter  a alert les employs qu'avec effet immdiat, tous les immeubles de bureaux sont temporairement ferms et l'accs par badge est suspendu . Les bureaux de Twitter devraient rouvrir lundi  tout ce qui reste de ses effectifs. :  Les bureaux rouvriront le 21 novembre. En attendant : "Veuillez continuer  vous conformer  la politique de l'entreprise en vous abstenant de discuter des informations confidentielles de l'entreprise sur les rseaux sociaux, avec la presse ou ailleurs" .

Zo Schiffer a indiqu que  Jusqu' prsent, aucun [compte professionnel] d'employ de Twitter n'a t dsactiv, mme ceux qui ont publiquement dmissionn. Musk et son quipe n'ont recueilli que la liste des "oui" - des employs qui ont dclar vouloir faire partie de Twitter 2.0. Ils essaient toujours de savoir qui est sorti .


Aucun motif n'a t rendu public, mais Zo Schiffer a poursuivi en rapportant  Nous entendons dire que c'est parce qu'Elon Musk et son quipe sont terrifis  l'ide que les employs sabotent l'entreprise. De plus, ils essaient toujours de dterminer pour quels employs de Twitter ils doivent couper l'accs .

Le nombre exact de membres du personnel qui ont survcu  l'limination de Musk au dbut du mois - et ont choisi de ne pas dmissionner dans les jours qui ont suivi - n'est pas clair, mais les estimations tournaient autour de 3 000 travailleurs juste avant la date limite, selon un journaliste. Plusieurs quipes d'ingnierie  critiques  ont dmissionn dans leur intgralit jeudi, selon lui. Parmi ceux qui taient partis figuraient l'ingnieur Web en chef de Twitter et l'quipe de concepteurs derrire le dsastreux service d'abonnement Blue de Musk.

 Cela va ressembler  une entreprise trs diffrente demain , a-t-elle tweet.

Un ancien employ a dclar jeudi au Washington Post que l'viscration de la main-d'uvre avait laiss plusieurs systmes intgrs au fonctionnement de la plate-forme  deux, un ou zro ingnieur.  Je connais six systmes critiques qui n'ont plus d'ingnieurs , a dclar un ancien employ.  Il n'y a mme plus un squelette d'quipe qui gre le systme. Il continuera  rouler en roue libre jusqu' ce qu'il se heurte  quelque chose, puis il s'arrtera .

*Changement de stratgie d'Elon Musk*

Elon Musk recherche l'aide de tous les employs restants sur Twitter qui pourraient tre en mesure d'effectuer un travail technique, demandant mme aux gens de se rendre  San Francisco pour le rencontrer.

Dans une srie d'e-mails envoys vendredi, Musk a demand  rencontrer  quiconque crit rellement des logiciels  vendredi aprs-midi. Il a demand  ces collaborateurs de faire la queue au 10e tage du sige social de Twitter  San Francisco, o il travaille depuis qu'il a repris l'entreprise il y a environ trois semaines,  14 heures Pacific Time (PT). Les employs ont d'abord t invits  envoyer  Musk un  rsum sous forme de liste  puces  par e-mail du code qu'ils ont crit ces six derniers mois, ainsi que  jusqu' 10 captures d'cran des lignes de votre code le plus saillant .

 Il y aura de courts entretiens techniques qui me permettront de mieux comprendre la pile technologique de Twitter , a crit Musk dans la note prcdente.

Ensuite, Musk a demand  tous les employs qui pourraient se trouver en dehors de San Francisco de  se rendre  SF pour tre prsents en personne  pour des runions avec lui. Les responsables de Twitter ont dclar aux employs restants qui devaient se rendre par avion pour rencontrer Musk qu'ils pourraient en assumer le cot.

Les e-mails soulignent  quel point les rangs de Twitter ont t creuss par la combinaison des licenciements de Musk. 

Une grande partie de l'organisation financire de Twitter, y compris son service de paie, a quitt l'entreprise jeudi en rponse  un ultimatum d'Elon Musk qui s'est visiblement retourn contre lui. Outre le service de la paie, l'quipe de Twitter charge de la fiscalit amricaine et l'quipe charge de l'information financire ont galement dmissionn, ont dclar deux personnes au fait de la question. Ces trois segments de l'entreprise font partie de l'organisation financire et comptable de Twitter. Bien que la comptabilit ait t  moins touche  par les dmissions de jeudi, cette partie de l'organisation est galement plus petite maintenant, a dclar l'une des personnes.

Les employs devraient tre pays  nouveau la semaine prochaine, selon un ancien employ. Si ces paiements ont probablement dj t approuvs, la prochaine srie de paiements ne l'aura pas t, selon cette personne.  Que se passera-t-il dans deux semaines ? Quand tous ceux qui peuvent approuver quelque chose seront partis , a demand la personne.

Le service des communications de Twitter est galement effectivement ferm et son service de scurit de l'information  les travailleurs chargs de protger les donnes des utilisateurs  n'existe pratiquement plus, a dclar un ancien travailleur.


Vous trouverez ci-dessous des copies compltes des e-mails du vendredi de Musk au personnel de Twitter :




> Quiconque crit rellement des logiciels, veuillez vous prsenter au 10e tage  14 heures aujourd'hui.
> 
> Avant de le faire, veuillez envoyer par e-mail un rsum sous forme de liste  puces de ce que vos commandes de code ont ralis au cours des 6 derniers mois environ, ainsi que jusqu' 10 captures d'cran des lignes de votre code le plus saillant.
> 
> Merci,
> Elon





> Si vous travaillez  distance, veuillez nanmoins envoyer la demande ci-dessous par e-mail et j'essaierai de vous parler par vido. Seuls ceux qui ne peuvent pas se rendre physiquement au sige de Twitter ou qui ont une urgence familiale sont excuss.
> 
> Ce seront de courts entretiens techniques qui me permettront de mieux comprendre la pile technologique de Twitter.
> 
> Merci,
> Elon





> Si possible, je vous serais reconnaissant si vous pouviez prendre un vol pour SF pour tre prsent en personne. Je serai au sige de Twitter jusqu' minuit, puis de retour demain matin.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment analysez-vous les agissements d'Elon Musk dans sa gestion de Twitter ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des centaines d'employs refusent de faire partie de l'quipe Twitter  la culture de travail "extrmement hardcore", Musk met au dfi les managers d'approuver le tltravail  leurs propres risques
 ::fleche::  Twitter aux salaris : tous les bureaux sont ferms et l'accs par badge suspendu. Elon Musk et son quipe seraient  terrifis  l'ide que des employs sabotent l'entreprise 
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk demande aux employs de Twitter de s'engager dans une culture de travail "extrmement hardcore" ou de partir, les employs ont jusqu' demain  17h pour se dcider
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dclare lors d'un tmoignage dans le cadre d'un procs qu'il ne veut pas tre PDG de Twitter ni d'aucune autre entreprise

----------


## Aiekick

> Pas tout a fait.
> 
> Starlink vise aussi les particuliers... Mme si leur modle b2b me parat plus prometteur. Avions paquebots...
> 
> Aprs c'est pas 200 000 dollar qui vont faire du bien  twitter...


qui parle de starlink ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> qui parle de starlink ?


Les pubs achetes par Space x taient pour promouvoir le service starlink.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

J'ai rien contre Elon Musk, je suis mme totalement pour, en tant que scientifique, la conqute martienne.

Mais clairement a se voit qu'il ne sait pas programmer et qu'il ne connait pas grand chose aux problmatiques du monde du logiciel ...
Demandez des captures d'cran du code, sommer les devs de faire des choses comme si c'tait des excutants, et j'en passe de ce que je lis, c'est srement la pire des choses possibles  faire.

Dj, parce qu'un dveloppeur, c'est le haut de la pyramide, lui donner des ordres va  l'encontre de ce qu'il fait comme mtier : il est l pour rflchir, analyser et prendre des dcisions, il n'est pas l pour obir et appliquer des choses.
Ca, a marche peut tre dans les ESN, avec les devs en carton ultra spcialis form chez Openclassroom, mais pas dans la vraie vie.

Ensuite, parce qu'un dveloppeur, c'est un cratif et, crativit et autorit, ne marcherons jamais.

Enfin, parce que c'est penser le monde du dev  travers Twitter, comme de l'usine  code et, est ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire ...
Jusqu'ici je le soutiens, mais l, a commence vraiment  sentir mauvais ...

----------


## _informix_

Par solidarit, je dsactive mon compte Twitter.

----------


## pmithrandir

Au passage a commence  rler chez les employs de twitter en Europe.
Il semble que recevoir un email disant

Conformment  votre volont exprime en ne cliquant pas sur "yes" dans l'email... Vous tes licenci avec un pravis de 3 mois...

Ne soit pas une procdure de licenciement valide.

Sans rire.

Au passage a dmontre encore le modle toxique de management.
Alors qu'il devrait s'activer a russir la sparation avec les employs et grer la bote... Pour lui viter de perdre des centaines de millions en procs... Il joue a faire de la code review.

Dans les 2 cas il n'a pas a jouer les petites mains.. mais a mettre en place des moyens pour que a fonctionne.

Son incapacit a le faire est assez affligeante.


En mme temps... a occupe vachement cette nouvelle srie. Y a plein de rebondissement je trouve!

----------


## GATEN

Je vois ce feuilleton comme une exprience sociale

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Twitter perd son service de paie et d'autres employs du secteur financier dans le cadre de "l'exode massif" de son personnel qui rend l'avenir de Twitter est incertain
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Lol ils sont en train de flinguer le service RH . Le service RH c'est juste le minimum pour faire tourner une boite en plus  ::aie::  . Apparement la compta est aussi impact ^^




> Elon Musk demande aux dveloppeurs logiciels de prendre un avion et le rencontrer en personne au sige de Twitter, pour l'aider   mieux comprendre  la pile technologique de Twitter
> 
> Comment analysez-vous les agissements d'Elon Musk dans sa gestion de Twitter ?


Au contraire, quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien peut justement , "apprendre" ou dcouvrir ce qu'il y a sous le capot. J'aimerai bien que mon patron viennent voir ce qu'il y a sous le capot de ce que je fais . Pour lui expliquer comment cela fonctionne. Qu'il puisse tre renseign et j'en passe.

S'intresser  sa boite c'est une minimume ... on ne fait pas que encaisser des $$$ /

----------


## noremorse

Par solidarit, je reviens sur Twitter

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk restaure le compte de Donald Trump aprs un sondage ralis auprs de ses abonns  * 
*mais Trump indique n'avoir  aucun intrt   revenir sur Twitter, prfrant rester sur son rseau social Truth Social  * 

*Donald Trump est autoris  rejoindre Twitter, a annonc Elon Musk. Musk a justifi cette dcision en se basant sur les rsultats de son propre sondage Twitter personnel. Le compte @realDonaldTrump et ses tweets sont  nouveau entirement visibles, quelques jours seulement aprs que Trump a confirm qu'il se prsenterait  nouveau  la prsidence en 2024. Donald Trump a dclar samedi qu'il n'avait aucun intrt  revenir sur Twitter alors mme qu'une faible majorit a vot en faveur de la rintgration de l'ancien prsident amricain, qui a t banni du service de mdias sociaux pour incitation  la violence, dans un sondage organis par le nouveau propritaire Elon Musk.*

Pendant son sjour  la Maison-Blanche, Donald Trump s'est servi de Twitter pour communiquer de manire plus frquente que son prdcesseur Barack Obama l'a fait. Entre tweets agressifs, comiques et dcisions politiques, le prsident avait pris l'habitude de tout annoncer sur sa page Twitter. Et mme si certains de ses messages n'taient parfois pas totalement en accord avec les politiques de la plateforme, le prsident bnficiait d'une certaine immunit pour s'exprimer librement. En effet, durant sa prsidence, Trump a t un tweeter notoirement provocateur.


Trump a flirt avec les interdictions et les suspensions  plusieurs reprises jusqu' son retrait effectif de la plateforme. Par exemple, en mai 2020, Twitter a cach un des tweets de Trump, car il violait l'une de leurs rgles de longue date interdisant la glorification de la violence. Aprs les manifestations de masse qui ont eu lieu aux tats-Unis  la suite du meurtre de George Floyd, le prsident a menac  d'envoyer la Garde nationale  et a ajout un avertissement selon lequel  lorsque les pillages commencent, les tirs commencent .

Pour un compte normal, cela entranerait une suspension, mais Twitter a fait une exception. Une des justifications de Twitter pour garder le tweet de Trump et le cacher, plutt que de le suspendre entirement, tait que le prsident amricain tait un individu  digne d'intrt , pour lequel ils font des exceptions. Une personne  digne d'intrt  est considre comme un fonctionnaire lu ayant plus de 250 000 partisans. Mais le gant des mdias sociaux a dclar  l'poque qu'aprs le dpart de Trump en janvier, il perdrait cette distinction.

Trump a redfini la politique en utilisant Twitter pour contourner les canaux officiels et les mdias traditionnels. Ainsi,  la suite de l'lection prsidentielle du 3 novembre 2020, Trump s'est donc galement servi du mdia pour contester les rsultats. De la proclamation des rsultats jusqu' son dpart de la Maison-Blanche, Trump n'a jamais reconnu sa dfaite  l'lection prsidentielle. Il a longuement dclar que le suffrage avait t vol et invitait ses partisans via Twitter  protester contre la suppose manipulation dont ils ont t victimes.

La contestation de Donald Trump et de ses partisans a conduit  l'meute du Capitole du 6 janvier 2021, et mme si l'implication directe de l'ancien prsident n'tait pas encore prouve, Twitter a jug que ces messages taient assez incitatifs pour pousser ses supporters  prendre d'assaut le Capitole. Rsultat, Trump a t retir de la plateforme le 8 janvier 2021. La veille, Facebook avait fait de mme. Les responsables de Twitter ont jug que les posts de Trump pendant les meutes du Capitole le 6 janvier ont incit  la violence, ce qui constitue une violation des conditions de service de la plateforme.




> Aprs un examen attentif des rcents Tweets du compte @realDonaldTrump et du contexte qui les entoure  en particulier la manire dont ils sont reus et interprts sur et hors de Twitter  nous avons suspendu dfinitivement le compte en raison du risque d'incitation  la violence.
> 
> Dans le contexte des vnements horribles de cette semaine, nous avons clairement indiqu mercredi que des violations supplmentaires des rgles de Twitter entraneraient potentiellement cette ligne de conduite. Notre cadre dintrt public existe pour permettre au public dentendre directement les reprsentants lus et les dirigeants mondiaux. Il repose sur le principe que le peuple a le droit de demander des comptes au pouvoir.
> 
> Cependant, nous avons clairement indiqu il y a des annes que ces comptes ne sont pas entirement au-dessus de nos rgles et ne peuvent pas utiliser Twitter pour inciter  la violence, entre autres. Nous continuerons de faire preuve de transparence concernant nos politiques et leur application


En fvrier 2021, dans une interview accorde au mdia amricain CNBC par Ned Segal, qui tait alors le directeur financier de Twitter, celui-ci a affirm que : lorsqu'un utilisateur, quel que soit sa nature ou son titre, est retir de la plateforme, il le reste pour toujours. Il confirme ainsi que Donald Trump qui a t retir de Twitter le 8 janvier dernier le restera  vie, mme s'il venait  tre rlu prsident des tats-Unis en 2024.


*Vient alors Elon Musk qui ractive son compte, voquant le  vote populaire* 

Peu de temps aprs avoir pris le contrle du rseau social, Elon Musk a dclar qu'il ne rtablirait aucun compte suspendu dfinitivement tant que la socit n'aurait pas mis en place et convoqu un conseil de modration de contenu avec  des points de vue trs divers . Aprs trois semaines  la tte de Twitter, Elon Musk na toujours pas mis en place ce fameux conseil thique. D'ailleurs, il prend les dcisions importantes lui-mme, directement ou sous couverture. 

Une illustration de la dernire stratgie a eu lieu vendredi, lorsqu'il a dcid d'interroger ses propres abonns sur Twitter :  Rintgration de l'ancien prsident Trump , a-t-il tweet,  ct d'un sondage avec des boutons pour choisir  Oui  ou  Non . Elon Musk a d'ailleurs influenc le vote, en laissant entendre que la gauche avait cr des robots pour cliquer massivement sur  Non .

Rappelons que le milliardaire a tent de se retirer de l'accord de rachat de Twitter en affirmant que jusqu' 20% des comptes Twitter taient faux, et il a un jour suggr que les bots taient responsables des rsultats de son sondage controvers sur la Russie et l'Ukraine.


 la suite de ce sondage, le  Oui  l'a emport par une mince marge de 52  48. Par la suite, il a crit  Vox Populi, Vox Dei  (littralement  la voix du peuple est la voix de Dieu ). Quelques minutes aprs le message d'Elon Musk, le compte de Donald Trump tait de nouveau visible, le dernier tweet datant du 8 janvier 2021.


Plus de 134 millions de personnes ont vu le sondage, selon Musk, bien qu'il n'y ait eu qu'un peu plus de 15 millions de rponses. Cela suggrerait qu'environ 11% de ceux qui l'ont vu ont cliqu sur l'un des boutons.

Nous ne saurons probablement jamais si Musk a rellement pris la dcision sur la base du sondage ou s'il s'tait dj rsolu  ractiver le compte de l'ancien locataire de la Maison-Blanche. Pour mmoire, en novembre 2021, il a vendu 10% de ses actions Tesla aprs avoir interrog ses abonns, et la majorit a rpondu qu'il devrait le faire.  l'poque, il crivait:  Je respecterai les rsultats de ce sondage, quelle que soit la manire dont il se droulera . Mais le Wall Street Journal a rvl qu'il avait dj pris la dcision de vendre ces actions en septembre, deux mois plus tt, dans le cadre d'un plan de ngociation prdfini destin  empcher les dirigeants de commettre des dlits d'initis.

*La raction de Donald Trump*

Aprs avoir t ject de Twitter, Trump a annonc son intention de lancer sa propre plateforme de rseau social, TRUTH Social, qui, selon lui,  tiendra tte aux entreprises Big Tech  telles que Twitter et Facebook qui l'ont exclu de leurs plateformes. Il a dclar que cette plateforme s'opposerait  la tyrannie des grandes entreprises technologiques, qu'il accuse de rduire au silence les voix opposes aux tats-Unis.

 Twitter s'immisce maintenant dans l'lection prsidentielle de 2020. Ils disent que ma dclaration sur les bulletins de vote par correspondance, qui entraneront une corruption et une fraude massives, est incorrecte, sur la base d'une vrification des faits par Fake News. Twitter touffe compltement la libert d'expression et en tant que prsident, je ne permettrai pas que cela se produise !  Avait lanc Donald Trump, qui avait mal digr le fait que son rseau social prfr dcide dsormais de le traiter comme un citoyen lambda en essayant de le remettre  l'ordre.

Lance le 21 fvrier, Truth Social a connu des vertes et des pas mres : six semaines aprs son lancement, l'application tait qualifie de dsastre. 

L'application Truth Social qui ressemble normment  Twitter, s'est trouve pendant un certain temps en tte des tlchargements de l'App Store. Mais le magasin d'applications en ligne d'Apple, a eu un certain nombre de problmes techniques l'ont rendue inaccessible pour beaucoup d'internautes. Plusieurs raisons expliquent cela : en plus de n'tre disponible qu'aux tats-Unis, Truth Social ne fonctionne que sur iOS, le systme d'exploitation des smartphones d'Apple. Elle n'est pas non plus oprationnelle sur navigateur web, ce qui pourrait pourtant permettre aux utilisateurs de smartphones Android de s'y rendre.  Cela a t un dsastre , a dclar Joshua Tucker, directeur du Center for Social Media and Politics de NYU.

En outre, lors de son lancement, l'application avait rencontr un certain nombre de soucis techniques. En a rsult une longue liste d'attente pour s'y inscrire. Cette dernire ne semble aujourd'hui pas avoir volu, comptant au moins un million et demi de personnes. Certains estiment que le plus grand problme de Truth Social est toutefois labsence de sa star. Donald Trump ny a toujours rien publi. Les autres grandes figures du trumpisme se contentent, elles, dy recopier leurs messages Twitter. Dans ces conditions, difficile de convaincre leurs partisans de migrer sur un autre rseau, aussi  libre  soit-il.

En aot, il a t port  la connaissance du public que l'application n'tait mme pas disponible sur Play Store. Devin Nunes, le PDG de Truth Social a dclar lors dune interview que la disponibilit du nouveau rseau social sur le Play Store dpendait de Google :  Nous attendons quils nous approuvent. Je ne sais pas ce qui prend autant de temps. Ils peuvent lapprouver et demain il dmarrera pour toutes les personnes qui ont maintenant prcommand. Et je dois dire que nous sommes disponibles en prcommande sur Google Play Store. Mais ce serait bien sils nous approuvaient. Et comme vous le savez, nous avons construit cela  partir de zro brique par brique afin que nous ne puissions pas tre rejets. Mais les entreprises avec lesquelles nous devons travailler sont Apple et Google. Tout le monde regarde parce quils ont le monopole sur ces marchs. Google a le monopole avec son Play Store et Apple videmment avec son iPhone. Nous avons eu beaucoup de succs avec Apple. Avec Google, on attend simplement , a dclar Devin Nunes. 

Un reprsentant de Google a fait la dclaration suivante :  Le 19 aot, nous avons inform Truth Social de plusieurs violations des politiques standards dans leur soumission dapplication actuelle et avons ritr que le fait davoir des systmes efficaces pour modrer le contenu gnr par lutilisateur est un indispensable de nos conditions dutilisation pour toute application qui veut dmarrer sur Google Play . Et dajouter que  la semaine dernire, Truth Social a rpondu en reconnaissant nos remarques et en disant quils travaillaient  rsoudre ces problmes .  en juger par cette dclaration, le problme rsiderait donc dans lincapacit de Truth Social  modrer suffisamment et efficacement les contenus sur sa plateforme. Lentreprise voudrait-elle donc forcer la validation de son application ? Selon certaines indiscrtions, les proccupations de Google concernent des contenus tels que des menaces physiques et des incitations  la violence. Nous soulignons que pour ce qui concerne la modration Truth lapplique sur sa plateforme. Mais, selon certains utilisateurs et mme Hunt-Majer, chercheuse en responsabilit Big Tech chez Public Citizen, cette modration reste cible, car aprs avoir a crit  lavortement, cest la sant , la chercheuse a rapidement dcouvert que sa publication faisait lobjet dun shadow banning (qui pourrait tre traduit par bannissement furtif, ce qui signifie quaprs sa publication, elle ne pouvait le trouver nulle part sur le site Web). En outre, un article sur Blake Shelton en faveur de la possession darmes  feu a t  banni furtivement , ont dcouvert les utilisateurs. 

Les problmes semblent avoir t rsolus puisque l'application est disponible sur le Play Store depuis octobre.




*Malgr tout, Donald Trump prtend ne pas vouloir revenir sur Twitter et encourage ses partisans  venir (ou rester) sur Truth Social*

Donald Trump a dclar samedi qu'il n'avait aucun intrt  revenir sur Twitter :  Je ne vois aucune raison de le faire , a dclar l'ancien prsident par vido lorsqu'on lui a demand s'il prvoyait de revenir sur Twitter par un panel lors de la runion annuelle des dirigeants de la Coalition juive rpublicaine.

Il a dit qu'il s'en tiendrait  sa nouvelle plate-forme Truth Social, l'application dveloppe par sa startup Trump Media & Technology Group (TMTG), qui, selon lui, avait un meilleur engagement des utilisateurs que Twitter et se dbrouillait  phnomnalement bien .

Trump, qui a lanc mardi une offre pour regagner la Maison Blanche en 2024, a fait l'loge de Musk et a dclar qu'il l'avait toujours aim. Mais Trump a galement dclar que Twitter souffrait de bots, de faux comptes et que les problmes auxquels il tait confront taient  incroyables .

Si Trump revenait sur Twitter, cette dcision soulverait des questions sur son engagement envers Truth Social, qui a t lanc sur l'App Store d'Apple en fvrier et sur le Play Store de Google en octobre. Trump compte quelque 4,57 millions de followers sur Truth Social.

Truth Social est la principale source de communication directe de Trump avec ses abonns depuis qu'il a commenc  publier rgulirement sur l'application en mai. Il a utilis Truth Social pour promouvoir ses allis, critiquer les opposants et dfendre sa rputation dans le contexte d'un examen juridique par des enquteurs d'tat, du Congrs et fdraux.

Son accord avec la socit permet cependant  Trump de s'engager largement sur d'autres plateformes. Trump est oblig de donner  Truth Social une exclusivit de six heures sur n'importe quel message  mais est libre de publier  des messages politiques, des collectes de fonds politiques ou des votes  sur n'importe quel site,  tout moment, selon un dossier de la SEC datant de mai.

Sources : Elon Musk, raction de Donald Trump (vido dans le texte)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir le compte de Donald Trump rtabli ? Que pensez-vous de la manire dont cet vnement a t gr (vote d'Elon Musk au lieu de la dcision du conseil de modration - qui n'est toujours pas form - ) ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Elon Musk avait dj pris cette dcision *avant* le vote comme il l'a fait pour la vente de ses actions Tesla ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Une manire de dtourner l'opinion publique des gros problmes fonctionnels de Twitter notamment avec des quipes entires qui ont dmissionn ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous d'une telle dcision du point de vue des annonceurs ? Susceptible de les rendre frileux ?
 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous pourquoi Donald Trump indique n'avoir aucun intrt  reprendre ses activits sur Twitter ? Peut-il, selon vous, se le permettre tant donn le contexte (prparation des prochaines lections prsidentielles amricaines) ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter confirme que Donald Trump ne tweetera plus jamais. L'ancien prsident amricain est banni  vie de la plateforme mme s'il dcide de briguer  nouveau une fonction publique
 ::fleche::  L'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump lance TRUTH Social, un nouveau rseau social  la gloire de Trump
 ::fleche::  L'application Truth Social de Trump n'est pas approuve sur Google Play Store. Le rseau social est galement  court d'argent et a du mal  trouver de nouveaux utilisateurs

----------


## nl.smart

Bonjour,

 Donald, dis-toi que si tu n'cris pas de tweet, ils criront des tweet  ta place !

 Le ministre de la vrit s'en chargera aux US.

 Dans l'hexagone on a le notre !
https://mrmondialisation.org/creatio...-verite-vraie/

 Georges Orwell, quand tu nous tiens !

 +

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Elon Musk affirme que Twitter en a fini avec les licenciements et qu'il est prt  embaucher  nouveau,* 
*Twitter qui avait prs de 7 500 employs avant Musk, aujourd'hui, en compte environ 2 700*

*Aprs avoir licenci environ deux tiers des 7 500 employs de la plateforme en seulement trois semaines aprs sa prise de pouvoir, le PDG de Twitter, Elon Musk, a dclar que l'entreprise en avait fini avec les licenciements et qu'elle embauchait  nouveau. Lors d'une runion avec les employs, Musk a galement affirm que Twitter recrute activement pour des postes d'ingnieurs et de commerciaux. Il a galement demand aux employs de recommander des candidats potentiels.*


Au cours d'une runion gnrale avec les employs de Twitter aujourd'hui, Musk a dclar que l'entreprise en avait fini avec les licenciements et qu'elle recrutait activement pour des postes dans les domaines de l'ingnierie et des ventes. Ses commentaires ont t faits le jour mme o une vague non spcifie de coupes a touch le dpartement des ventes de Twitter, qui a perdu presque tous ses cadres suprieurs depuis que Musk en a pris la direction.

Musk n'a pas prcis le type de postes d'ingnieurs ou de commerciaux pour lesquels Twitter recrute, et la socit n'a actuellement aucun poste  pourvoir sur son site Web.  En termes d'embauches critiques, je dirais que les personnes qui sont excellentes pour crire des logiciels sont la plus haute priorit , a-t-il dclar lors de la runion. Il a t rapport la semaine dernire que les recruteurs de Twitter contactaient dj les ingnieurs pour leur demander de rejoindre "Twitter 2.0 - an Elon company".

La runion de lundi tait la premire fois que les employs de Twitter entendaient Musk depuis qu'il leur a demand de choisir de rester pour sa rinitialisation culturelle "extrmement hardcore", ce qui a conduit  environ 1 000 dmissions la semaine dernire. Tout en rpondant aux questions des employs pendant environ une demi-heure depuis le sige de Twitter  San Francisco, Musk a dclar qu'il n'y avait "aucun plan" pour dplacer le sige de Twitter au Texas comme il l'a fait avec Tesla, mais qu'il pourrait tre logique d'avoir un "double sige" en Californie et au Texas.  Si nous voulons dplacer le sige social au Texas, je pense que cela jouerait dans l'ide que Twitter est pass de gauche  droite, ce qui n'est pas le cas. Il ne s'agit pas d'une prise de contrle de Twitter par la droite. Il s'agit d'une prise de contrle de Twitter par une aile modre , a-t-il dclar aux employs. 

Musk a poursuivi en disant que,  pour tre la place publique numrique, nous devons reprsenter des personnes ayant un large ventail de points de vue, mme si nous ne sommes pas d'accord avec ces points de vue . Il n'a pas abord le licenciement de dizaines d'employs pour avoir publi des tweets et des messages Slack le critiquant au cours des deux dernires semaines.

Il a reconnu que la rorganisation en cours de l'entreprise  comportera beaucoup d'erreurs  mais  se stabilisera avec le temps . En rponse  une question d'un employ, il a dclar que  des parties importantes de la pile technologique doivent tre reconstruites  partir de zro  et,  un autre moment de la runion, il a suggr que ce serait une bonne ide de  dcentraliser quelque peu les choses  en crant des quipes d'ingnieurs au Japon, en Inde, en Indonsie et au Brsil.

L'utilisation historiquement forte de Twitter au Japon a t spcifiquement mentionne par Musk comme ce  quoi l'entreprise devrait aspirer  idalement dans tous les pays sans exception .  On pourrait croire que Twitter est centr sur les tats-Unis, mais en ralit, il est centr sur le Japon. Il y a  peu prs le mme nombre d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens au Japon qu'aux tats-Unis, malgr le fait que le Japon a un tiers de la population des tats-Unis a-t-il dclar .

En rponse  une question sur la rmunration des employs, Musk a raffirm que les employs recevront des stock-options dans Twitter et pourront les encaisser rgulirement comme chez SpaceX, son autre entreprise galement prive.  La faon dont les choses fonctionnent chez SpaceX pour obtenir des liquidits est que tous les six mois, il y a un vnement de liquidit o la socit rachte des actions et nous invitons galement de nouveaux investisseurs  acheter des actions. Et nous serons en mesure de faire fonctionner Twitter de la mme manire , a-t-il dclar.

Quiconque entre aujourd'hui chez Twitter travaille dans une entreprise beaucoup plus petite qu'avant l'arrive de Musk. Bien que le nombre exact de dparts sous sa direction ne soit pas clair, il y avait prs de 7 400 personnes ayant accs aux systmes internes de Twitter avant qu'il ne licencie environ la moiti de l'entreprise. Ce nombre, qui exclut les milliers de contractants externes que Musk a galement supprims, est depuis tomb  un peu plus de 2 700 personnes au moment de la mise sous presse, selon deux personnes qui ont vu les chiffres.

Parmi les dparts, on compte des ingnieurs de longue date, dont certains ont plus de dix ans d'exprience dans l'entreprise, ainsi qu'une liste croissante de dirigeants d'entreprise. Le PDG, le directeur financier et le directeur juridique de Twitter ont tous t carts ds le premier jour de Musk. Les principaux responsables de la publicit et des partenariats de contenu de Twitter ont dmissionn ou ont t licencis. Et plusieurs quipes "critiques" ont t compltement vides de leur substance par les licenciements et les dmissions, selon des employs actuels et anciens.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

* Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter perd son service de paie et d'autres employs du secteur financier dans le cadre de "l'exode massif" de son personnel qui rend l'avenir de Twitter est incertain

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk licencie un ingnieur qui l'a corrig sur Twitter Eric Frohnhoefer, le dveloppeur, avait remis publiquement en question l'valuation de Musk dans un tweet d'excuses

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite. Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk demande aux employs de Twitter de s'engager dans une culture de travail "extrmement hardcore" ou de partir, les employs ont jusqu' demain  17h pour se dcider

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Peut-tre qu'Elon Musk n'aimait pas l'idologie des anciens employs de Twitter.

----------


## L33tige

> Peut-tre qu'Elon Musk n'aimait pas l'idologie des anciens employs de Twitter.


Censure ? Ou juste un norme go de la part d'un nime enfant n milliardaire ?

Autant, l'ancienne censure tait clairement explique dans les CG de Twitter, les gens jouaient avec et parfois se brulaient, autant l'go de Musk est juste pas mesurable, il banni du moment qu'il  envie de prouver un point, il est bien moins permissif pour le coup, donc a me fait doucement glousser tous les lcheurs de bottes qu'il se traine en ce moment.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Un ingnieur fiabilit de site prsente des dizaines de scnarios qui pourraient signer la fin de Twitter,*
*suite  la rduction drastique des employs dans l'entreprise par Elon Musk  * 

*Face aux licenciements et dparts massifs de Twitter, plusieurs personnes ont estim que Twitter tait condamn. Pour tenter d'en expliquer la raison, un ingnieur en fiabilit de site (SRE) ayant plus de 10 ans d'exprience dans l'industrie a prsent des dizaines de scnarios qui seraient, selon lui, de relles menaces pour l'intgrit de Twitter dans les semaines  venir.

 Pour donner du contexte, j'ai vu une variante de chacun de ces problmes constituer une menace srieuse pour une application d'un milliard d'utilisateurs. J'ai mme caus quelques-uns des plus techniques. J'ai t impliqu dans le triage ou la rparation encore plus .* 

*Ingnieur SRE, qu'est-ce que c'est ?*

Un ingnieur en fiabilit de site, ou SRE, est un rle qui englobe  la fois des aspects de lingnierie logicielle et des oprations / infrastructures. Il englobe galement une stratgie et un ensemble de pratiques et de principes  travers les offres de services et est troitement li  DevOps et aux oprations. Le terme ingnierie de fiabilit de site a vu le jour chez Google en 2003 lorsquune quipe de fiabilit de site a t cre.  cette poque, lquipe tait compose dingnieurs logiciels. Depuis lors, le concept dingnierie de fiabilit de site a volu et a fait son chemin dans lindustrie plus large du dveloppement de logiciels et est maintenant son propre rle au sein des organisations.

Les ingnieurs en fiabilit du site comblent le foss entre les oprations et les dveloppeurs de logiciels. Bien quil nexiste pas dapproche unique de ce quun ingnieur en fiabilit de site fait dune organisation  lautre, de manire gnrale, la responsabilit dun ingnieur en fiabilit de site peut englober un large ventail dobjectifs, tels que la gestion et la surveillance de la disponibilit du systme, la latence, les performances, lefficacit, la rponse aux incidents, ainsi que la planification de la capacit des services dune organisation.


*Quelques scnarios qui sont de relles menaces  l'intgrit du site, selon un ingnieur en fiabilit de site*

1) Un disque dur alatoire se remplit. Vous n'avez aucune ide  quel point il est courant qu'un seul botier flexible provoque des pannes en cascade dans les systmes, mme ceux bien conus et tolrants aux pannes avec une maintenance active. O est la bote ? Qu'est-ce qui le remplit ? Qui va comprendre a ?

2) Un problme physique avec le rseau supprime un DC [ndlr. Data Center]. Je suppose que Twitter est principalement sur site, et j'ai vu ce qui se passe lorsqu'un arbre dtruit une ligne de fibre critique lors d'un grand vnement d'actualit. 


3) Une mauvaise pousse de code fait planter le site. Empcher cela tait mon travail quotidien, et je peux vous dire que c'est l'un des scnarios les plus effrayants pour toute quipe SRE, qui le serait encore plus pour une quipe compltement en sous-effectif et puise.

4) Une mauvaise pousse de code fait planter le site *d'une manire qui gche galement la possibilit de pousser un nouveau code*. C'est le scnario cauchemardesque pour des quipes comme la mienne. Quand quelque chose comme a se produit, tout le monde met la main  la pte. Sans une comprhension approfondie des systmes, vous pourriez ne jamais rcuprer.

*Incidents critiques*

5) Mystre SEV [ndlr. un incident critique]. Soudain, le site s'assombrit. Le tableau de bord est rouge. Tout semble foutu. Il n'y a aucune indication pourquoi. Vous devez faire appel aux gros canons. Les quipes dont les noms se terminent par Foundation. Qui sont-ils? Comment les appelez-vous ?

6) La base de donnes est foutue. Tout est en feu. Qui est l'expert qui doit grer une telle situation ?

7) Quelqu'un, disons, tout  fait hypothtiquement, @wongmjane, trouve une faille de scurit critique dans votre application iOS. Vous devez proposer rapidement un correctif. Vous avez une quipe d'experts qui savent comment naviguer dans la bureaucratie kafkaenne d'Apple pour les mises  jour d'applications, n'est-ce pas ? J'espre que vous en avez une.

8) Quelqu'un remarque qu'il est possible de lire les DM de quelqu'un d'autre en chargeant une URL particulire. Il s'agit d'un problme critique SEV1 [ndlr. Un incident critique  trs fort impact. Par exemple : un service orient client comme Jira est en panne pour tous les clients] et vous avez besoin de personnes qui comprennent parfaitement comment fonctionnent vos abstractions de confidentialit et comment les corriger.

9) Le site est hors ligne  4h du matin, vous n'avez aucune ide de ce qui ne va pas. Vous avez *besoin* d'un IMOC (Incident Manager On Call) qui sait qui rveiller, pourquoi et comment. Quelqu'un qui comprend vos systmes, peut synthtiser les informations  la vitesse de l'clair et coordonner un effort de rcupration.

10) Le systme que vous utilisez pour *trouver d'autres systmes* tombe en panne en interne. Aucun de vos systmes ne peut communiquer entre eux. Le site et tous vos outils chouent immdiatement. Les outils dont vous avez besoin pour annuler le changement de rupture ne rpondent pas. Pouvez-vous comprendre ceci avec une quipe squelettique ?

*Et d'autres problmes*

11) Il est 17h un vendredi. Les tableaux de bord passent tous au rouge en mme temps. La flotte Web connat des redmarrages en cascade. Les disques se remplissent depuis mercredi. Il y a eu des centaines de changements de code sur plusieurs systmes de verrouillage mercredi. Renversez l'un d'entre eux  vos risques et prils...

12) Oh zut. Vous en avez annul un. Dsormais, les tweets de chaque compte suspendus sont visibles par tous. Les gens pourraient littralement se faire assassiner avec des machettes au-dessus de leurs postes. Ce n'est pas une hypothse. Il est maintenant 21h. Le site est foutu. Qui allez-vous appeler ?


13) Le systme qui garantit que les changements de serveur peuvent tre transmis en toute scurit  la production est dfaillant. Vous avez, disons, 30 000 tests qui *doivent* tre excuts pour garantir la confidentialit/la scurit/la conformit/la fiabilit. L'un des tests est  l'origine des checs. Pouvez-vous trouver lequel ? C'est aussi la coupe du monde. De plus le site est en panne.

*Se conformer aux lois*

14) Un utilisateur aux Philippines est sur le point de publier CEI sur la plate-forme. Vous *ne pouvez pas* laisser ce contenu en place. Vos employs ont-ils des relations avec les forces de l'ordre aux Philippines ? Vos systmes de modration de contenu fonctionnent-ils ? Avez-vous vos modrateurs ?


15) Le FBI veut inspecter le contenu des messages privs de quelqu'un qu'il pense tre sur le point de commettre le 11 septembre 2 : Atomic Boogaloo. Avez-vous un systme pour leur accorder l'accs ? Leur refusez-vous l'accs ? Comment savez-vous que c'est vraiment eux ?

16) Vous leur accordez l'accs. Maintenant, quelqu'un d'un pays connu pour ses horribles violations des droits de l'homme frappe  la porte. Ils ont une citation  comparatre d'apparence officielle. Les laissez-vous voir les message priv d'un dissident ? Pouvez-vous expliquer pourquoi ? Vous devrez peut-tre le faire, devant un tribunal trs officiel quelque part en Europe.

17) Un autre pays vous dit qu'il veut que toutes vos donnes sur ses utilisateurs soient stockes sur des serveurs dans son pays. Avez-vous des experts en politiques dans ce pays ? Avez-vous beaucoup d'avocats *trs* motivs ? Avez-vous un ingnieur infra qui sait comment partitionner vos donnes de la sorte ?

18) RGPD. Vous tes trouv en infraction. Il a fallu des mois  une quipe de centaines d'ingnieurs, d'avocats, d'experts en politiques, de concepteurs et de gestionnaires  d'ingnierie hardcore  pour tre en conformit en premier lieu. Comment grez-vous la situation ? Je vous assure que ne pas le faire cotera plus cher que l'effectif d'une organisation.

*Un manque d'employs*

19) Une fois par jour, tous les jours,  00h13, un service spcifique dans votre pipeline de donnes ralentit  un rythme absolu. Cela ne semble pas causer de problmes, mais vous tes un peu inquiet car cela semble empirer. Attribuez-vous un SRE pour jeter un coup d'il ? Vous en reste-t-il ?

20) Le service que vous utilisez pour dcouvrir d'autres services fonctionne bien, mais l'un de vos meilleurs ingnieurs effectue des calculs et se rend compte qu'il ne s'adaptera pas  plus d'utilisateurs et  plus de services, et (hypothtiquement) vous souhaitez crer une super-application appele X. Est-ce que vous la rcrivez ? Qu'est-ce que vous faites ?

21) Vous dcidez de la rcrire. 8 mois plus tard (lol) votre nouveau systme est prt  accueillir ses premiers utilisateurs. Qui coordonne la migration ? Comprennent-ils *vraiment* les systmes complexes ? Sont-ils bons avec les gens ? Peuvent-ils procder  l'excution ? Ont-ils la connaissance du domaine dont ils ont besoin ?

22) Vous venez d'embaucher un super directeur technique de Microsoft pour une organisation centrale. Lentement, la productivit de leur organisation ralentit et l'attrition grimpe *trs haut*. Le directeur jure que tout va bien. Si vous licenciez le directeur, l'un de vos vice-prsidents a soudainement environ 18 rapports. Qu'est-ce que vous faites ?

23) Un ingnieur vient de lancer une commande pour redmarrer la flotte. Oups, il n'a pas utilis --slow. Maintenant, tous vos caches sont vides. Tous. Chaque demande va directement  la corbeille. Les bases de donnes sont toutes surcharges instantanment, certaines commencent  OOM et redmarrent en boucle... Comment rechargez-vous le cache ?

*Gestion des vnements*

24) Coupe du monde. C'est *l'vnement* dterminant. Nous avions l'habitude d'organiser des soires de surveillance pour les cartes routires. La quantit de trafic que votre site reoit en une semaine est poustouflante. C'est en normes rafales. Il teste *chaque* systme que vous avez jusqu' ses limites. Si l'un se casse, esprons qu'ils ne tombent pas en cascade. Mais a sera le cas

25) Saint-Sylvestre, cte est des tats-Unis. Chaque anne. Je me souviens d'tre assis  l'extrieur du bureau, des feux d'artifice explosant au loin, appelant frntiquement les gens  prendre des vidos. Tout le monde poste des vidos de leurs feux d'artifice. *Tout le monde*. Il remplira les disques et testera votre bande passante jusqu' la limite.

26) Je l'ai dj dit, mais... CEI. Si vous le grez mal, si vos responsables politiques et vos avocats ne sont pas au top, vous *allez* vous faire dmolir devant le Congrs, devant des juges, dans les journaux du soir, des endroits o vous ne voulez pas tre si vous dirigez une entreprise de mdias sociaux.

*Scurit physique*

27) Scurit physique de vos bureaux. Les gardes de scurit m'ont dit qu'ils gardaient de *longues* listes de fous, les mmorisaient. Les gens veulent tuer Zuck. Comme un meurtre rituel dans la baignoire. Ils se prsentent au bureau *tout le temps*. Votre quipe de scurit est-elle dote de personnel et prte ?

28) Gnocide. Les gens utilisent votre plate-forme pour orchestrer des meurtres de masse,  la machette dans les glises. Et vite. Rapide comme l'clair. Vous devez tre prpar *avant*. Si vous n'avez pas d'quipe qui sait comment dtecter et arrter a au plus vite, vous allez tre tran  La Haye.

29) Rbellion. Des millions de personnes utiliseront votre plateforme pour orchestrer une rbellion contre leur gouvernement. Utilisez-vous les outils de #28 pour les arrter ? Laissez-vous les choses se passer ? Comment vous dcidez-vous? Et si vous les laissiez faire et que la mme chose se produise la semaine prochaine dans un pays que vous aimez vraiment ?

30) Facteur de bus. Supposons qu'il vous reste 3 SRE de niveau senior+ dans votre organisation Core Services. Ils sont absolument indispensables, pour des raisons que vous pouvez dduire d'en haut. Comment les gardez-vous tous en vie ? Peuvent-ils tre dans le mme avion ? Quel est le plan d'urgence s'ils le font tous de toute faon ?

*Intrusion dans le rseau d'entreprise*

31) Envahisseurs. Un seul botier de votre centre de donnes est connect par erreur  l'Internet public et oubli pendant des annes (cela arrive vraiment, vraiment, vraiment, je le promets). Quelqu'un ouvre la bote. Il pntre vos systmes. Comment le dtectez-vous ? Que faites-vous une fois que vous l'avez dtect ?

32) Envahisseurs : les plus silencieux. Ils sont dans votre rseau. Ils ne font que regarder et attendre. Ne rien faire. Je vous promets qu'une grande organisation de scurit pourrait mme ne pas dtecter cela. S'il ne vous en reste plus un bon... Quels dgts peuvent tre causs par l'observation ? Donnes de carte de crdit ? Mots de passe ? Messages privs ?

33) Envahisseurs : Acteurs tatiques. Le PCC vient d'avoir accs  vos systmes. S'il russit, il est l pour *rester*. Comment votre quipe de scurit le dcouvrira-t-elle ? Comment trouvera-t-elle et liminera les portes drobes ? Comment allez-vous protger les messages privs et les tweets privs des utilisateurs ? Si vous ne le faites pas, des gens pourraient mourir.

34) Envahisseurs : les chaotiques. Ils sont l pour faire des putains de dgts. Ils pourraient supprimer des donnes, redmarrer la flotte de caches et fermer le site pendant des semaines, publier des menaces nuclaires comme le POTUS... Vous feriez mieux d'avoir une grande quipe de scurit talentueuse et exprimente si vous voulez tre prt.

35) Au sujet des envahisseurs... Comment se porte la scurit informatique de votre entreprise ? Il est facile de ne penser qu' la flotte de production, mais que se passe-t-il si l'ordinateur portable d'un ingnieur est vol dans sa Camry ? Pouvez-vous le dtecter avant qu'il ne soit signal ? Pouvez-vous verrouiller et effacer  distance ? Invalider ses cls ?

*Modration*

36) Et encore une fois, comment va cette quipe de scurit physique ? Quelqu'un essaiera absolument de brancher un Raspberry Pi sur votre rseau d'entreprise. C'est  100 % certain. Ils essaieront d'usurper le wifi. Micros dans les bureaux excutifs. Comme dans un film d'espionnage des annes 1960. Je ne plaisante pas.

37) Modration du contenu. Vous avez besoin de 3 choses : une quipe *gante* de personnes vrifiant les rapports 24 heures sur 24, 7 jours sur 7, une autre quipe travaillant sur des outils pour aider cette quipe et des rendez-vous rguliers en psychiatrie pour la premire quipe. Sans blague, encore une fois. L'humanit est SOMBRE. Vos modrateurs peuvent et vont se suicider.

38) Oups ! Vous n'avez pas embauch une quipe de modration de contenu. Votre site est plein de choses trs dsagrables. Tout le monde part parce que c'est si dsagrable, ou (pire pour vous personnellement) vous tes tran devant les tribunaux pour avoir enfreint toutes sortes de lois sur la dcence, le piratage et la confidentialit/le harclement.

39) Oups ! Vous n'avez pas embauch une quipe pour crer des outils pour vos modrateurs de contenu. Ils sont compltement submergs par les millions de rapports. Ils s'puisent, vous ne pouvez pas les remplacer assez rapidement, et #38 arrive quand mme

Source : diffrents scnarios auxquels pourrait tre confront Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces scnarios ? 
 ::fleche::  Lesquels vous semblent les plus probables ?
 ::fleche::  Y en a-t-il qui vous paraissent exagrs ?

----------


## Reclad

Ah quel plaisir d'entendre de moins en moins les haineux des premiers jours du rachat de Twitter par Musk. Et oui, comme vous le savez si vous travaillez dans des grands comptes, le nombre d'employs par service n'indique en rien une capacit de performance pour ces services, bien au contraire.
Il vaut mieux quelques trs bons ingnieurs qu'une centaine d'assists n'avanant pas tant qu'on leur indique pas o aller exactement.

----------


## Andy Oka

Il y'a des personnes rcemment licencies qu pourraient tre de bons candidats. Ils ont aussi de l'exprience avec le systme twitter

----------


## L33tige

> Ah quel plaisir d'entendre de moins en moins les haineux des premiers jours du rachat de Twitter par Musk. Et oui, comme vous le savez si vous travaillez dans des grands comptes, le nombre d'employs par service n'indique en rien une capacit de performance pour ces services, bien au contraire.
> Il vaut mieux quelques trs bons ingnieurs qu'une centaine d'assists n'avanant pas tant qu'on leur indique pas o aller exactement.


Cependant virer les gens en mode doigt mouill reste une connerie monumentale et tout le monde peut apercevoir que le nouvel environnement de twitter n' absolument pas l'air confortable pour travailler correctement.

Les meilleurs iront voir ailleurs.

----------


## maxtal

Jamais utilis, jamais compris l'interet, jamais support la toxicit des "gentils trop gentils" sur ce rseau associal.
Bon dbarras, pourvu que facebook suive.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de cette tude ? la trouvez-vous pertinente ?


De toute faon il n'y a pas d'alternative, donc peu de jeunes britanniques vont quitter Twitter.




> Que pensez-vous de la prise de contrle de Twitter par Elon Musk ?


Du point de vue utilisateur, il n'y a aucune diffrence.
Je n'ai remarqu qu'une nouvelle chose, c'est qu'Elon Musk troll plus que d'habitude et les critiques envers Elon Musk sont beaucoup plus nombreuses.




> Envisagez-vous de quitter Twitter ? quelles en sont les raisons ?


Je ne vois pas pourquoi.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk affirme que Twitter ne relancera pas la vrification payante tant que les "imitations massives" n'auront pas cess*
*le dploiement initial de Twitter Blue Verified a t un vritable chaos*

*Elon Musk a annonc lundi que la socit de mdias sociaux retardait la relance de son service d'abonnement comprenant la vrification payante. Il a dclar que le service ne sera pas relanc tant que la socit n'aura pas la certitude d'avoir mis fin aux usurpations d'identit importantes observes sur la plateforme aprs le lancement initial. Cette annonce constitue un retard par rapport  son calendrier initial provisoire pour remettre le service sur la plateforme. Le nouveau patron de Twitter a galement laiss entendre que Twitter pourrait utiliser  l'avenir une couleur de vrification diffrente pour les organisations et les individus.*

Aprs avoir pris le contrle de Twitter, Musk a dcid de permettre  tout le monde d'obtenir la vrification de son compte par le biais d'un abonnement. Ainsi, si vous n'avez pas saut sur l'occasion de donner  Musk 8 dollars pour la cloche bleue pendant que vous le pouviez, vous risquez de devoir attendre un peu plus longtemps. En effet, de multiples personnes ont abus de cette fonctionnalit et ont troll carrment le mdia social avec des posts farfelus. Ce geste a conduit plusieurs annonceurs  arrter temporairement - ou dfinitivement - leurs campagnes publicitaires sur la plateforme, mettant en avant de srieux problmes de scurit.

Le dploiement initial de Twitter Blue Verified a t un vritable chaos. La fonctionnalit a rapidement t utilise comme une arme pour aider les mauvais acteurs  se faire passer pour des clbrits, des entreprises et des reprsentants du gouvernement. Un compte s'est fait passer pour la socit pharmaceutique Eli Lilly et a publi le message suivant :  nous sommes heureux d'annoncer que l'insuline est dsormais gratuite . Le tweet a t vu des millions de fois avant d'tre retir. Et l'action de la socit a chut de 4,37 %. En raison de ces vnements, Twitter a t oblig de mettre en pause son nouveau service d'abonnement.



Initialement prvu pour tre relanc le 29 novembre, Musk a chang d'avis sur le sujet. Il a tweet lundi soir que le produit serait mis en attente jusqu' ce que "lui et son quipe soient srs de mettre fin  l'usurpation d'identit". Lors d'une runion avec les employs lundi, Musk a dclar que le moment du lancement n'tait pas clair :  nous pourrions le lancer la semaine prochaine. Ou peut-tre pas. Mais nous ne le lancerons pas tant que nous n'aurons pas une grande confiance dans la protection contre ces importantes usurpations d'identit. Nous utiliserons probablement une couleur de vrification diffrente pour les organisations et les individus .

L'on ignore comment Musk entend empcher les comptes d'usurper l'identit d'autres personnes avec la coche bleue, puisque Twitter Blue ne vrifie pas que l'identit d'une personne est bien celle qu'elle prtend tre. Depuis que Musk a pris les rnes de l'entreprise, la plateforme a ajout et supprim sans explication des coches grises distinctes sur des comptes trs connus, sans doute dans le cadre de ses efforts pour se distinguer de la coche bleue qui est devenue une chose que tout le monde peut acheter. Selon un enregistrement audio de la runion, Musk a dclar que l'quipe rflchit toujours  comment empcher la confusion sur la plateforme.

Musk a expliqu :  toute plateforme de mdias sociaux donne,  mon avis peu importe ce qu'elle est, va tre vulnrable aux bots et aux trolls,  moins qu'il n'y ait une barrire de paiement pour augmenter le cot des bots et des trolls de manire significative , a-t-il dclar. Outre le travail sur Blue Verified, des sources ont rapport que Musk a galement parl de la mise en place de fonctionnalits telles que les messages directs (DM) chiffrs et les appels vido dans une prsentation interne intitule "Twitter 2.0". Selon ces sources, ce n'est pas la premire fois que Musk parle d'introduire des messages directs chiffrs de bout en bout.



Musk a laiss entendre que Twitter travaillait sur cette fonctionnalit dans une rponse au tweet de Jane Manchun Wong, spcialiste de la recherche sur les applications, qui mettait en vidence le code correspondant. Au dbut du mois, le patron de Twitter a dclar que "l'objectif de Twitter DM est de remplacer Signal". Enfin, alors que certains utilisateurs de Twitter essaient des plateformes alternatives comme Mastodon et Hive, Musk affirme que Twitter a ajout plus de 1,6 million d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens montisables au cours de la semaine dernire, atteignant un record historique de 259,4 millions. Il a publi des graphiques sur Twitter.

Musk a fait de Twitter Blue une priorit absolue au sein de l'entreprise dans le cadre de ses efforts pour diversifier les revenus de l'entreprise en dehors de la publicit, qui, selon lui, a connu une "chute massive" depuis son arrive aux commandes. La coche bleue tant convoite tait auparavant rserve aux comptes vrifis de politiciens, de personnalits clbres, de journalistes et d'autres personnalits publiques. Les gros annonceurs de Twitter, dont General Motors, Mondelez International, Volkswagen AG, ont interrompu leurs activits publicitaires sur la plateforme, alors qu'ils sont aux prises avec le nouveau patron.

Lors de la runion avec les employs, Musk aurait galement annonc aux employs que Twitter en avait fini avec les licenciements et qu'il embauchait  nouveau. L'on estime que des centaines d'employs ont dmissionn la semaine dernire, aprs un ultimatum de Musk le mercredi. Il avait invit les employs  s'engager dans "une culture de travail hardcore" ou partir avec une indemnisation de trois mois de salaire. Les employs disposaient de 24 pour donner leur consentement via un formulaire en ligne. Dans le cas contraire, ils devaient prendre la porte. Musk n'a pas voqu comment cet ultimatum a t vcu ni comment cela s'est pass.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur fiabilit de site prsente des dizaines de scnarios qui pourraient signer la fin de Twitter, suite  la rduction drastique des employs dans l'entreprise par Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Tesla a utilis des espaces dans les e-mails internes pour identifier les employs qui faisaient fuiter des informations confidentielles, Elon Musk explique qu'ils formaient des signatures binaires

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme que Twitter en a fini avec les licenciements et qu'il est prt  embaucher  nouveau, Twitter qui avait prs de 7 500 employs avant Musk, aujourd'hui, en compte environ 2 700

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk restaure le compte de Donald Trump aprs un sondage ralis auprs de ses abonns, mais Trump indique n'avoir  aucun intrt   revenir sur Twitter, prfrant rester sur Truth Social

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Environ 41 % des millniaux ont dclar qu'ils pourraient cesser d'utiliser Twitter en raison de la prise de contrle de la plateforme de mdias sociaux par Elon Musk*

*Le feuilleton de l'acquisition de Twitter par Elon Musk continue de se drouler, et de nombreuses dcisions du milliardaire de la technologie suscitent des ractions allant de la confusion au ridicule.* 

Elon Musk tente malgr tout d'ouvrir une nouvelle voie pour la dernire entreprise de sa longue liste, mme s'il a manifestement du mal  maintenir  flot un navire en perdition, beaucoup suggrant qu'il n'a que lui-mme  blmer pour les problmes actuels.

Environ 41 % des millniaux bass au Royaume-Uni qui ont rpondu  une enqute rcente ont dclar qu'ils pourraient cesser d'utiliser Twitter en raison de la prise de contrle de la plateforme de mdias sociaux par Musk.


La plupart des plateformes de mdias sociaux ont connu une baisse d'intrt de la part des jeunes, Twitter tant particulirement sujet  la migration des utilisateurs. En 2016, Twitter tait utilis par 51 % des millniaux et 42 % de la gnration Z. Ces chiffres ont maintenant diminu  32 % et 28 % respectivement, ce qui indique que les mdias sociaux deviennent moins populaires.

La personnalit abrasive de Musk et son approche de la gestion de l'entreprise peuvent aliner encore plus de personnes, et la vie prive et la scurit semblent tre des questions primordiales qui les proccupent. De nombreuses dcisions prises par Musk ont t htivement annules, comme celle de licencier les personnes qui n'taient pas prtes  faire des heures supplmentaires pour restaurer Twitter aprs son rachat.

Maintenant que Musk est l'unique propritaire de Twitter, cette saga controverse va probablement se poursuivre. Musk s'est dj exprim sur le fait qu'il se sentait surmen, et il a galement suggr de se retirer du rle de PDG et d'engager quelqu'un d'autre  sa place. Il sera intressant de voir ce que l'avenir rserve  Twitter et  Musk, d'autant que la bulle technologique commence  clater. 

Source : Fair Betting Sites

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette tude ? la trouvez-vous pertinente ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la prise de contrle de Twitter par Elon Musk ?
 ::fleche::  Envisagez-vous de quitter Twitter ? Quelles en sont les raisons ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La capitalisation boursire de Twitter est tombe  9 milliards de dollars en dessous du prix d'achat propos par Elon Musk, tandis que des inquitudes concernant l'accord mergent

 ::fleche::  Le premier courriel d'Elon Musk  l'intention du staff de Twitter met un terme au travail  distance, car le nouveau patron du rseau social est pour un retour au bureau sous peine de licenciement

 ::fleche::  Mastodon continue de crotre, profitant de la polmique qui rgne autour de Twitter, malgr tout, l'alternative dcentralise ne reprsente que 0,27% de la taille de Twitter

 ::fleche::  Twitter a temporairement ferm ses bureaux et coup l'accs aux systmes internes vendredi, aprs avoir dit aux employs qu'ils seraient informs par e-mail dans la journe de leur licenciement

----------


## escartefigue

> *Environ 41 % des millniaux ont dclar*


Je ne connaissais pas ce terme "millniaux", nologisme ?

Le CNTRL ne dit rien sur ce mot

Le Larousse propose 




> Personnes nes autour des annes 2000 (env. 1985-2005), qui se caractrisent notamment par leur aisance  utiliser les nouvelles technologies, avec lesquelles elles ont grandi et dont elles sont adeptes ; par extension, ensemble des jeunes. (On emploie aussi langlais millennials ou digital natives.)→ gnration Y.

----------


## halaster08

> Et c'est quoi des millniaux ?


les gens ns  partir des annes 2000 (les jeunes en gros)

----------


## sergio_is_back

> .... qui se caractrisent notamment par leur aisance  utiliser les nouvelles technologies, avec lesquelles elles ont grandi et dont elles sont adeptes...


Je suis n en 1968, j'ai grandi avec les nouvelles technologies, poque de l'Apple II, du ZX81, des TO7/70, MO5, C64, premiers Amiga, les MSX, etc... 
J'ai encore aujourd'hui une aisance  utiliser les nouvelles technologies...

Donc je suis un "millnial" moi aussi en quelque sorte ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis n en 1968...


Ha ! Ces gosses, toujours  se croire meilleurs que leurs anciens...  :;):   ::mouarf::

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Ha ! Ces gosses, toujours  se croire meilleurs que leurs anciens...


J'ai ai mme qui me rinventent la conversion binaire <-> hexadcimal (au lieu de chercher s'il a pas dj une fonction qui fait a dans le langage)
Alors quand on dit " l'aise avec les +nouvelles+ technologies"...  ::mouarf::   Avec les consoles de jeu, alors l OUI !!!

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk voudrait que son Twitter 2.0 ait un chat vido, des appels vocaux et bnficie de messages privs chiffrs, * 
*il a demand l'aide du fondateur de Signal  * 

*Elon Musk a dclar lundi aux employs de Twitter qu'il souhaitait ajouter des fonctionnalits d'appel vido et vocal et scuriser la messagerie directe sur la plate-forme de mdias sociaux. Selon ses plans, les messages privs seraient chiffrs, ce qui signifie que le texte ne pourrait en principe tre lu que par les participants, comme c'est le cas sur des plates-formes comme WhatsApp, Telegram et Signal.

Musk a ajout qu'il avait parl avec le crateur de Signal, Moxie Marlinspike, un ancien employ de Twitter, qui est  potentiellement prt  aider  avec le chiffrement des messages privs Twitter.  Nous voulons permettre aux utilisateurs de communiquer sans se soucier de leur vie prive , a dclar Musk, citant des violations de donnes potentielles qui pourraient entraner la divulgation des messages, ou des employs espionnant les utilisateurs.*

Le nouveau propritaire de Twitter, Elon Musk, a fait part publiquement de son dsir d'amliorer le fonctionnement des messages directs du rseau social. Lors d'une runion avec des employs hier, il a expliqu exactement  quoi cela ressemblait.

Encadr par des diapositives de prsentation intitules  Twitter 2.0  au sige social de Twitter  San Francisco lundi, Musk a dclar aux employs que l'entreprise chiffrerait les messages privs et travaillerait pour ajouter des appels vido et vocaux chiffrs entre les comptes, selon un enregistrement de la runion.

 Nous voulons permettre aux utilisateurs de pouvoir communiquer sans se soucier de leur vie prive, [ou] sans se soucier d'une violation de donnes sur Twitter provoquant l'accs de tous leurs messages privs sur le Web, ou penser que peut-tre quelqu'un sur Twitter pourrait espionner leurs messages privs , a dclar Musk.  Cela ne va videmment pas tre cool et c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois .

Musk a raison de dire que les messages privs ont t exposs auparavant. En 2018, Twitter a averti qu'un nombre non divulgu de messages privs entre les entreprises et leurs clients taient accessibles par des trangers depuis plus d'un an. Et plus tt cette anne, le gouvernement amricain a accus un ancien employ d'avoir accd de manire inapproprie aux donnes des utilisateurs au nom de l'Arabie saoudite, bien qu'il ne soit pas clair comment les messages privs ont t ou n'ont pas t utiliss.




> Nous avons rcemment dcouvert un bug dans notre API d'activit du compte (AAAPI). Cette API permet aux dveloppeurs inscrits de crer des outils pour mieux soutenir les entreprises et leurs communications avec leurs clients sur Twitter. Si vous avez interagi sur Twitter avec un compte ou une entreprise travaillant avec un dveloppeur qui utilise l'AAAPI pour fournir ses services, ce bug peut avoir provoqu l'envoi involontaire de certaines de ces interactions  un autre dveloppeur inscrit. Dans certains cas, cela peut avoir concern certains messages privs ou Tweets protgs, par exemple un message priv avec une compagnie arienne ayant autoris un dveloppeur AAAPI. De la mme faon, si votre entreprise a autoris un dveloppeur utilisant l'AAAPI  accder  votre compte, le bug peut avoir eu un impact sur l'exactitude de vos donnes d'activit. 
> 
> Il est important de noter que, d'aprs notre premire analyse, une srie complexe de circonstances techniques qui s'est produite  un moment donn a entran ce bug et le partage dfinitif des informations de compte avec la mauvaise source.
> 
> *Informations cls :*
> Le bug est apparu en mai 2017. Quelques heures aprs sa dcouverte le 10 septembre 2018, nous avons mis en uvre un correctif pour empcher tout envoi involontaire de donnes  des dveloppeurs incorrects.Le bug a touch moins de 1 % de personnes sur Twitter.Toute partie susceptible d'avoir reu des informations qui ne lui taient pas destines tait un dveloppeur inscrit grce  notre programme rserv aux dveloppeurs, que nous avons considrablement largi ces derniers mois pour viter les comportements inappropris et les utilisations malveillantes de donnes.



*Vers une messagerie prive chiffre sur Twitter ?*

Au fil des ans, Twitter a dmarr puis interrompu la cration d'une messagerie prive chiffre  plusieurs reprises. Mais maintenant, Musk est dtermin  dployer le chiffrement comme une priorit absolue pour la vision qu'il appelle Twitter 2.0.  Nous devrions arriver  une situation o je ne puisse pas regarder les messages privs de qui que ce soit mme si quelqu'un m'a point une arme sur la tte , a-t-il dclar lundi aux employs.

Il a ensuite fait l'loge de Signal, l'application de chat chiffre qui est gre comme une organisation  but non lucratif. Il a dit qu'il avait parl avec son crateur, Moxie Marlinspike, qui est maintenant  potentiellement dispos  aider  avec le chiffrement des messages privs sur Twitter.

 Ironiquement, Moxie Marlinspike travaillait sur Twitter et voulait en fait faire des messages privs chiffrs il y a plusieurs annes, [mais] il s'est vu refuser cela, puis est all crer Signal , a dclar Musk. 

Musk a poursuivi en disant que  nous voulons galement avoir la possibilit de faire du chat vocal et vido via des messages privs . Il a reconnu que Signal exige le partage d'un numro de tlphone pour dmarrer un fil et que, grce  son systme de compte, Twitter peut faciliter les appels scuriss  afin que vous n'ayez pas  donner votre numro de tlphone  quelqu'un . Signal a dclar depuis 2020 qu'il s'efforait galement de ne plus compter sur les numros de tlphone, bien qu'il n'ait pas encore dploy cette capacit.




> Chez Signal, notre objectif est de crer une exprience de communication fiable, scurise et prive, largement accessible et simple  utiliser. Depuis le dbut, nous avons conu Signal pour que vos informations soient entre vos mains plutt que les ntres.
> 
> Actuellement, cela signifie galement que si vos mains perdent accidentellement votre tlphone dans les toilettes, vos informations dans Signal sont galement perdues.
> 
> Cela pourrait tre plus d'informations que vous ne le pensez initialement. Nous pensons que la communication prive signifie bien plus qu'une simple messagerie chiffre, et nous avons conu Signal en consquence. Signal fournit des groupes privs, la dcouverte de contacts privs, des profils privs, etc. Toutes choses qui sont exclusivement entre vos mains. Au fur et  mesure que nous prenons en charge des fonctionnalits supplmentaires demandes par la communaut Signal - comme l'adressage qui n'est pas bas sur des numros de tlphone et la discussion avec des contacts qui ne sont pas enregistrs dans un carnet d'adresses - cela signifie que de plus en plus de ces donnes de support importantes peuvent aussi tre perdu.
> 
> D'autres applications et plates-formes - mme si elles prennent en charge une forme de messagerie chiffre - stockent ce type de donnes en clair sur leurs serveurs, de sorte que lorsque vous perdez ou changez de tlphone, ces informations ne sont pas perdues avec elles. Ce n'est pas bon pour votre vie prive, nous avons donc adopt une approche diffrente qui ne sacrifie pas la confidentialit et la scurit que vous attendez de Signal.
> 
> Dans la dernire version de nos applications, nous introduisons les codes PIN Signal. Les codes PIN Signal sont bass sur Secure Value Recovery, que nous avons prvisualis en dcembre, pour permettre aux donnes de support telles que votre profil, vos paramtres et les personnes que vous avez bloques d'tre rcupres en toute scurit en cas de perte ou de changement d'appareil. Les codes PIN aideront galement  faciliter de nouvelles fonctionnalits telles que l'adressage qui n'est pas bas exclusivement sur les numros de tlphone, car le carnet d'adresses du systme ne sera plus un moyen viable de maintenir votre rseau de contacts.
> ...


*Conclusion*

Remplacer les numros de tlphone par des noms d'utilisateur de compte plus identifiables est une ide populaire parmi les cercles techniques. La semaine dernire, Musk a fait cho au soutien du fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey,  un tel concept.


Il n'est pas clair si les appels et la messagerie chiffre seraient disponibles pour tous les utilisateurs, ou uniquement dans le cadre de l'abonnement Twitter Blue de 8 $ par mois.

Les fonctionnalits prvues pourraient galement tre lies  l'ide de Musk de  crer X, l'application fourre-tout . La personne la plus riche du monde a achet le nom de domaine X.com il y a plus de cinq ans et a parl de crer une  super-application  comparable  WeChat en Chine.

Sources : Elon Musk presentation with slides entitled  Twitter 2.0 , Twitter, Signal

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la direction prise par Elon Musk sur le futur de Twitter ? 
 ::fleche::  Messagerie prive chiffre, appels vidos et vocaux, des fonctionnalits susceptibles de vous intresser sur cette plate-forme ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  De telles fonctionnalits pourraient-elles tre rserves dans le cadre de l'abonnement Twitter Blue de 8 $ par mois pour inciter les utilisateurs  mettre la main dans le portefeuille ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## sergio_is_back

En gros, il veut transformer Twitter en Whatsapp !!!

Il aurait mieux fait de racheter Whatsapp directement, non ?

----------


## Pandi_Panda02

C'tait peut tre pas assez cher ?

----------


## Leruas

Il veut transformer Twitter en Facebook/Messenger surtout  ::mouarf::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Un lien pour comprend Elon Musk et son syndrome d'Asperger : https://destinationsante.com/autisme...dasperger.html

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Le chat vido sur Twitter, clairement a ne sert  rien.

Les gens vont dessus pour son cot immdiat et jetable, pour y passer 5 minutes et rler.
Ca doit aller vite et a doit tre court, sinon, ils vont utiliser autre chose pour argumenter diffremment : Discord, ... 

L je pense qu'il se trompe de stratgie ...
Sans parler du cout x1000 avec des serveurs qui doivent supporter du visio, a n'est pas la mme chose que de rendre des pages web et donc a n'est pas le mme cout ...

Lui qui veut faire des conomies, je trouve sa stratgie surprenante et  l'inverse d'un modle AGILE ...

----------


## totozor

> Un lien pour comprend Elon Musk et son syndrome d'Asperger : https://destinationsante.com/autisme...dasperger.html


Je cite : "Aprs Mark Zuckerberg, Vincent Van Gogh, Marie Curie, Andy Warhol, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart ou encore Albert Einstein, Lionel Messi, Eminem et Thomas Edison, le clbre entrepreneur Elon Musk[...]
La forme dont  souffre  Elon Musk a t mise en lumire *en 1944* par le Dr Hans Asperger"

Vincent Van Gogh (1853-1890), Marie Curie (1867-1934), Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)Thomas Edison (1847-1931) il est absolument indniables que ces gens ont t diagnostiqus Asperger.
Ils ont d'ailleurs aussi t diagnostiqus HPI, TDAH, Dyslexique, gaucher et cancre.

Sinon :
Pourquoi le syndrome dAsperger disparat ?
N'appelez plus les autistes Asperger
"Le syndrome dAsperger, aprs avoir connu un succs immense, a disparu du DSM-5" (Manuel diagnostique et statistique des troubles mentaux rvision 5)
"Pourquoi le syndrome a-t-il disparu de la classification du DSM-5 ?
 cela trois raisons :
 le manque de contour prcis des critres diagnostiques qui constituent le syndrome dAsperger[...]
 la difficult  trouver une diffrence entre lautisme de haut niveau et le syndrome dAsperger[...]
 et, point le plus important, un changement dans la *manire de classer les troubles psychiatriques : jusqu prsent et mme dans le DSM-IV, leur classement tait catgoriel, chaque catgorie impliquant de correspondre  des critres (avec des rponses par  oui  ou  non ) qui aboutissait  ce que le mdecin et la socit attribuent au patient une tiquette qui lui collait  la peau au point quil risquait de devenir vraiment ltiquette quon lui collait (ce quon a appel la thorie de ltiquetage ou  labelling theory )."
"Autrefois, la classification d'Asperger dsignait les autistes sans dficience intellectuelle. Mais* cette dnomination n'tait pas claire*, car la plupart des gens avait tendance  prendre les Aspies (diminutif d'Asperger) *pour des gnies, ce qui est loin de la ralit*. *En fait, il n'y a que 10% des personnes avec un trouble du spectre de l'autisme qui ont un haut potentiel intellectuel*. Donc ce n'est pas la majorit, explique Alexandre Yailian. Pendant trs longtemps, je recevais des personnes et leur disais qu'elles taient Asperger. Elles me rpondaient: Mais non, je n'ai pas un QI lev."

Ca me fatigue de croiser des gens qui m'explique que ce (ou que d'autres) sont des sales cons parce qu'ils sont HPI, Asperger, TDAH, autiste ou autre.
Il existe de nombreuses personnes qui ont eu ces diagnostiques et qui ne sont pas insupportables, j'ai crois un bon paquet de HPI, travaill avec une personne souffrant de trouble du spectre autistique, un schizophrne avec qui je n'ai eu aucun problme avec la plupart d'entre eux.
Ceux avec qui j'ai eu des problmes ont tous la mme attitude : "je suis un connard parce que je suis xxxxxx, et que je suis oblig de yyyyy, et je ne peux pas zzzzz".

Musk n'est pas un connard prtentieux parce qu'il serait Aspie, il l'est parce que son diagnostic psychiatrique est CPBTRPER "connard prtentieux bien trop riche pour tre raisonnable" (ne cherchez pas dans le DSM-5 a n'existait pas encore, on l'a cr juste pour lui)

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Un lien pour comprend Elon Musk et son syndrome d'Asperger : https://destinationsante.com/autisme...dasperger.html


N'tant pas un grand fan de Musk, je trouve cependant regrettable que certains ne pensent qu' le rduire  son prtendu syndrome d'asperger !
Cela n'a rien  apporter et rien  voir avec un ventuel Twitter 2.0

----------


## pmithrandir

Cette stratgie m'interroge. 

Twitter a une vocation, informer presque en temps rel le monde entier.

a peut tre 
une affaire politique
un tremblement de terre 
Une panne de rseau urbain, de chauffage central...

Il sert aussi d'agora mondiale.

Rien dans tout cela ne concerne les individus en tant que personne. Ce n'est pas le crneau depuis le dbut.
On parle d'ide, d'vnements, d'information. 
On ne va pas voir les vacances du dernier ou changer avec ses potes en priv.

Je pense que plutt que de courir aprs des chimre, une entreprise devrait consolider son modle.
a ne fournit peut tre pas une croissance infinie, mais pour cela il vaut mieux dvelopper des nouveaux produits de zro sur une nouvelle marque ou racheter un produit. Ex WhatsApp pour Facebook.

Quand une application devient fourr tout.   C'est le bordel.

----------


## micka132

Voila, de rien Elon !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Messagerie prive chiffre, appels vidos et vocaux, des fonctionnalits susceptibles de vous intresser sur cette plateforme ? Pourquoi ?


Personnellement a ne m'intresse pas, mais je ne suis pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble des utilisateurs de Twitter.
En plus chaque anne il y a des jeunes qui rejoignent Twitter et ils ont peut-tre des besoins diffrents.

Au pire si a ne fonctionne vraiment pas, Twitter va arrter de le faire.
C'est comme avec la vrification  8$, ils ont test, a n'a pas fonctionn, ils ont arrt.

C'tait annonc de toute faon :



> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1590384919829962752
> Please note that Twitter will do lots of dumb things in coming months. 
> 
> We will keep what works & change what doesnt.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je cite : "Aprs Mark Zuckerberg, Vincent Van Gogh, Marie Curie, Andy Warhol, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart ou encore Albert Einstein, Lionel Messi, Eminem et Thomas Edison, le clbre entrepreneur Elon Musk[...]
> La forme dont  souffre  Elon Musk a t mise en lumire *en 1944* par le Dr Hans Asperger"
> 
> Vincent Van Gogh (1853-1890), Marie Curie (1867-1934), Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)Thomas Edison (1847-1931) il est absolument indniables que ces gens ont t diagnostiqus Asperger.
> Ils ont d'ailleurs aussi t diagnostiqus HPI, TDAH, Dyslexique, gaucher et cancre.
> 
> Sinon :
> Pourquoi le syndrome dAsperger disparat ?
> N'appelez plus les autistes Asperger
> ...





> N'tant pas un grand fan de Musk, je trouve cependant regrettable que certains ne pensent qu' le rduire  son prtendu syndrome d'asperger !
> Cela n'a rien  apporter et rien  voir avec un ventuel Twitter 2.0


Loin de critiquer Elon Musk, son atypie , et les Aspergers en gnral. Simplement que sa raction et action dans la reprise de Twitter , reste atypique de part son mode de fonctionnement. 

Elon Musk laisse chapper un trait de caractre d'une personne tdah avec de l'hyperactivit. Cela se ressent dans son hyper communication . 

En version "Elon Musk" non atypique, il se serait laiss  communiquer sur 3/4 comm' publique au plus . Pas une hypercommunication comme il fait aujourd'hui .

Aprs libre  lui de manager Twitter comme il l'entend. Mme si on est pas d'accord avec son management (qui est critiquable  plusieurs titres). 

Personnellement je suis loin d'tre d'accord avec l'ensemble de son management et de la reprise de Twitter actuellement.

----------


## Dasoft

> la vie prive et la scurit semblent tre des questions primordiales qui les proccupent


Twitter est le rseau social ou la vie priv et la scurit des utilisateurs sont totalement mis  mal : c'est un lieu o les gens insultent gratuitement les autres, un lieu de haine si une personne ose contredire sur des comptes de propagande, de complotistes, politiques, sports...
Et on ne compte pas le nombre de tweets  la journe pour le harclement en ligne, les menaces de mort...

Bref, c'est un rseau "social" qui a dj de trs nombreux problmes avant l'arrive de Musk donc je dirais que a peut difficilement tre pire  :;):

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Elon Musk propose de laisser revenir sur le site presque tous les bannis de Twitter* 
*et organise un autre sondage  cet effet*

*Elon Musk a mis l'ide d'offrir  une amnistie gnrale aux comptes suspendus ,  condition qu'ils n'aient pas enfreint la loi ou qu'ils ne se soient pas livrs  du  spam flagrant . Dans un tweet, Musk sonde les utilisateurs sur cette ide. On ne sait pas exactement combien de comptes seront concerns par ce changement potentiel, mais certains utilisateurs craignent qu'une telle mesure n'entrane une augmentation des discours haineux et autres contenus nuisibles sur la plateforme.* 


Maintenant qu'Elon Musk nous a fait savoir qu'il en avait totalement fini avec son mythe du conseil de modration, il a mis en place un nouveau sondage demandant aux utilisateurs s'il devait laisser revenir sur le site la plupart des comptes suspendus. Hier, il a demand :  Twitter devrait-il offrir une amnistie gnrale aux comptes suspendus,  condition qu'ils n'aient pas enfreint la loi ou ne se soient pas livrs  du spam flagrant ?  Il a donn 24 heures aux utilisateurs pour voter.

Musk a prcdemment lanc un sondage demandant s'il devait autoriser l'ancien prsident Donald Trump  revenir sur le site, et les rponses "oui" l'ont emport par une marge relativement troite. Musk a rtabli des comptes que Twitter avait suspendus pour avoir enfreint ses rgles contre les comportements haineux, les fausses informations du COVID et la glorification de la violence. Il a rtabli le compte de l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump aprs avoir sond les utilisateurs sur cette ide. Twitter a suspendu Trump aprs les meutes du 6 janvier au Capitole, car la plateforme craignait que ses tweets n'incitent  davantage de violence.

Peu de temps aprs avoir pris possession de Twitter, Musk a dclar que Twitter mettrait en place un conseil charg de dcider qui devrait tre autoris  revenir sur la plateforme. Cette ide a depuis t abandonne, et il semble que Musk soit maintenant prt  faire des changements radicaux bass en grande partie sur sa propre opinion. Il est difficile de comprendre l'ampleur du changement que reprsente le fait de revenir sur plus d'une dcennie de dcisions de modration, d'autant plus que le principal produit de Twitter est la modration de contenu.

Le sondage de Musk ne donne pas de dtails sur le moment o ce changement se produira, s'il se produit. Selon sa vision de la plateforme, le fait que le site soit inond de mauvais acteurs ne devrait thoriquement pas avoir d'importance. Il a dj dit qu'il souhaitait que les tweets ngatifs et haineux soient invisibles,  moins que vous ne les recherchiez. Cependant, il faudrait pour cela que des modrateurs signalent ces comptes de manire approprie, et les quipes de confiance et de scurit de Twitter ont t durement touches par les licenciements. Musk pourrait galement envisager de s'appuyer davantage sur la vrification bleue de Twitter, bien que nous ayons vu certaines faons d'en abuser et qu'elle ne soit pas encore sortie.

Avant de prendre le contrle de Twitter, Elon Musk s'tait engag  autoriser tous les discours autoriss par la loi sur la plateforme une fois qu'il en serait le propritaire, et il a dclar la semaine dernire que Twitter avait une nouvelle politique de  libert de parole, mais pas de libert d'accs . Musk a dclar que Twitter ne promouvra pas et ne dmontisera pas les tweets contenant des discours haineux ou d'autres contenus  ngatifs . Cette nouvelle politique fait suite  quelques semaines chaotiques, marques par une grande confusion quant aux pratiques de modration de Twitter. 

Musk avait initialement dclar que les politiques de modration existantes resteraient en place jusqu' ce qu'un  conseil de modration du contenu  se runisse pour dterminer les tapes futures, bien que de nombreux observateurs soient dsormais sceptiques quant  la formation d'un tel panel. Les prcdents commentaires du milliardaire sur les politiques de modration semblaient tre une tentative d'apaiser les annonceurs qui s'inquitent de l'avenir de Twitter sous la direction de Musk, alors que plusieurs marques trs connues, dont General Mills, Ford et Chipotle, ont rduit leurs dpenses publicitaires. Juste avant de prendre le contrle de Twitter, Musk a dclar qu'il ne permettrait pas  la plateforme de devenir un  paysage infernal . Musk a dj accord au moins quelques exceptions  sa politique de libert d'expression. Par exemple, il a dclar qu'Alex Jones ne serait pas autoris sur la plateforme. 

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk restaure le compte de Donald Trump aprs un sondage ralis auprs de ses abonns, mais Trump indique n'avoir  aucun intrt   revenir sur Twitter, prfrant rester sur Truth Social

 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur fiabilit de site prsente des dizaines de scnarios qui pourraient signer la fin de Twitter, suite  la rduction drastique des employs dans l'entreprise par Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme que Twitter en a fini avec les licenciements et qu'il est prt  embaucher  nouveau, Twitter qui avait prs de 7 500 employs avant Musk, aujourd'hui, en compte environ 2 700

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk voudrait que son Twitter 2.0 ait un chat vido, des appels vocaux et bnficie de messages privs chiffrs, il a demand l'aide du fondateur de Signal

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Mince, un type en faveur de la libert d'expression, un mec d'extreme droite surement !

----------


## Andy Oka

C'est un bonne chose qu'il ait rsolu le problme des robots pour que des sondages comme celui-ci soient une source fiable de retour d'information.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Il parie qu'ils peuvent rsoudre la classification / modration entirement automatise a l'chelle . Si ils y parviennent  peut tre twitter survivra

----------


## Prox_13

> Mince, un type en faveur de la libert d'expression, un mec dextrme droite surement !


Zut, un raccourci sur un raccourci, c'est valide maintenant ?

----------


## Nancy Rey

*L'exode des annonceurs de Twitter, plus d'un tiers des 100 principaux clients de Twitter n'ont pas fait de publicit sur la plateforme* 
*depuis qu'Elon Musk en a pris les commandes*

*Plus d'un tiers des 100 principaux annonceurs de Twitter n'ont plus fait de publicit sur le rseau de mdias sociaux au cours des deux dernires semaines, selon le centre de recherche Media Matters. Ce qui est une indication de l'ampleur de la frilosit des annonceurs face au contrle de l'entreprise par le milliardaire Elon Musk. Depuis 2020, 50 de ces entreprises ont reprsent prs de 2 milliards de dollars de revenus publicitaires. Cette anne seulement, elles ont dpens 750 millions de dollars, prcise Media Matters. Certaines de ces entreprises (comme Chevrolet, Ford et Chipotle) ont annonc publiquement qu'elles arrtaient la publicit sur Twitter. Media Matters affirme que les autres sont des  abandons discrets , car son analyse des donnes de Pathmatics montre qu'elles ont cess de faire de la publicit pendant une  priode de temps significative .*


Des dizaines de grands annonceurs de Twitter, dont 14 des 50 premiers, ont cess de faire de la publicit au cours des quelques semaines qui ont suivi l'acquisition chaotique de la socit de mdias sociaux par Musk. Les publicits pour des marques de premier ordre comme Jeep et les bonbons Mars, dont les socits mres figuraient parmi les 100 premiers annonceurs amricains sur le site au cours des six mois prcdant l'achat de Musk, n'y sont plus apparues depuis au moins le 7 novembre. Musk est devenu propritaire du site le 27 octobre.

Les spcialistes du marketing rvaluent Twitter dans un moment de chaos, alors que Musk apporte des changements radicaux au personnel et  la plateforme. Le milliardaire a supprim environ la moiti des effectifs, puis a lanc un ultimatum qui a incit des centaines d'autres employs  dmissionner, notamment ceux qui veillaient  ce que le site soit exempt de tout contenu auquel les annonceurs prfreraient ne pas tre associs. Dans les heures qui ont suivi la prise de contrle par Musk, Twitter a connu un afflux de messages racistes et antismites qui ont mis  l'preuve les limites des rgles de Twitter, sous la houlette d'un nouveau propritaire qui, depuis des mois, avait signal qu'il assouplirait de nombreuses pratiques de modration du contenu de Twitter.

Twitter a rcemment licenci certains employs de sa division commerciale, poursuivant ainsi l'exode massif des employs de l'entreprise. Paralllement, Wall Street a longtemps considr Twitter comme une entreprise trop lente  lancer des produits qui permettraient de convertir sa popularit virale en revenus. Et alors que Musk s'est efforc de rduire les cots et de trouver d'autres formes de revenus, Twitter est toujours fortement tributaire de la publicit. L'anne dernire, prs de 90 % des 5 milliards de dollars de revenus de la socit provenaient de la publicit, tandis que le reste provenait des licences de donnes et d'autres services, selon les documents rglementaires.

Twitter est surtout connu comme une plateforme permettant aux grandes entreprises d'accrotre la notorit de leur socit auprs d'un public large et diversifi par le biais de campagnes de publicit de marque. Le type de campagne que de nombreuses entreprises s'empressent de supprimer lorsque l'conomie se dgrade ou qu'une plateforme marketing donne ne semble plus tre un investissement solide, selon les experts.

Matthew Quint, directeur du Center on Global Brand Leadership de la Columbia Business School, a dclar que de nombreuses entreprises subissaient  des pressions, de la part d'une srie de parties prenantes et de consommateurs, pour qu'elles soient lies  des contenus jugs incendiaires . Le dfi pour elles et pour Twitter, dit-il, est que Musk est en train de devenir  une marque trs forte, et une marque controverse. Plus il est sur le devant de la scne, plus les annonceurs peuvent... choisir de dire qu'ils ne sont pas encore prts  tre fortement associs  une plateforme Musk  ce stade , a dclar Quint.

Avant mme que Musk ne prenne les rnes de l'entreprise, les spcialistes du marketing rduisaient leurs dpenses de publicit numrique  mesure que les inquitudes concernant l'conomie se multipliaient. Le chaos qui rgne chez Twitter et la pause publicitaire arrivent  un moment inopportun : selon les experts, c'est gnralement au cours des derniers mois de l'anne que les annonceurs augmentent leurs dpenses afin de profiter de la rue vers les magasins pour les ftes de fin d'anne et de prparer des vnements en prime time tels que le Super Bowl. Cette anne, le dclin de la publicit touche galement Twitter pendant la Coupe du monde de football, un moment o les annonceurs pourraient tre intresss  atteindre un public international ; 75 % des utilisateurs de Twitter se trouvent en dehors des tats-Unis. 

La publicit de marque est particulirement vulnrable, car elle est gnralement destine  dvelopper la reconnaissance et la fidlit des futurs clients potentiels. Selon les experts, les entreprises disposent d'une plthore d'autres plateformes pour toucher un large public. En revanche, les entreprises technologiques telles que Facebook et Google sont connues pour offrir aux spcialistes du marketing la possibilit de cibler leurs campagnes publicitaires sur une section troitement adapte d'utilisateurs qui sont les plus susceptibles d'acheter le produit aprs avoir vu ou cliqu sur la publicit : un phnomne connu sous le nom de marketing  rponse directe. 

*Musk a entretenu des relations changeantes avec les spcialistes du marketing et les groupes de dfense des droits civils*

 la fin du mois dernier, Musk a publi sur Twitter une lettre adresse aux annonceurs, dans laquelle il s'engageait  ce que le site ne devienne pas un  paysage infernal o tout peut tre dit sans consquence . Lorsque des informations ont fait surface selon lesquelles Musk avait gel l'accs de certains employs aux outils de modration de contenu, des groupes de la socit civile ont pouss les 20 principaux annonceurs de Twitter  dire  Musk qu'ils suspendraient leurs campagnes de marketing s'il sapait les normes communautaires du rseau social.

Dbut novembre,  l'issue d'une runion prive avec des groupes de dfense des droits civiques, Musk a sembl tendre une perche en s'engageant  ne pas rintgrer les comptes bannis sans un processus clair : une tche qui, selon lui, prendrait probablement des semaines et signifierait que l'ancien prsident Donald Trump ne rintgrerait pas le site avant les lections de mi-mandat. Mais, il a rtabli le compte de l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump aprs avoir sond les utilisateurs sur cette ide. Twitter a suspendu Trump aprs les meutes du 6 janvier au Capitole, car la plateforme craignait que ses tweets n'incitent  davantage de violence.

Et maintenant, Elon Musk a mis l'ide d'offrir  une amnistie gnrale aux comptes suspendus ,  condition qu'ils n'aient pas enfreint la loi ou qu'ils ne se soient pas livrs  du  spam flagrant . Dans un tweet, Musk sonde les utilisateurs sur cette ide. On ne sait pas exactement combien de comptes seront concerns par ce changement potentiel, mais certains utilisateurs craignent qu'une telle mesure n'entrane une augmentation des discours haineux et autres contenus nuisibles sur la plateforme. 

Deux jours plus tard, Musk a licenci la moiti des employs de Twitter, incitant les groupes de dfense des droits civiques  lancer un boycott total du site de mdias sociaux. Ces groupes ont fait valoir que Twitter ne pouvait pas maintenir le mme niveau de modration du contenu s'il n'avait pas suffisamment de personnel pour faire respecter ses rgles.

Peu aprs, Musk a particip  un appel priv d'environ 90 minutes avec le conseil d'influence de Twitter, un groupe de spcialistes du marketing, pour discuter de la scurit de la marque et de la modration du contenu, selon Lou Paskalis, membre du conseil. Au cours de la runion, Musk a t interrog sur ses habitudes personnelles en matire de tweet et sur la faon dont elles pourraient donner une mauvaise image de la plateforme, selon Paskalis. Le programme de "libert d'expression" de Musk dmantle le travail de scurit chez Twitter, selon des initis.  Ce qu'il fait sur son compte personnel est pris en compte par les grands annonceurs qui disposent d'un trs gros dispositif d'attnuation des risques et de gouvernance , a dclar Paskalis.

Quelques jours plus tard, Musk a organis une discussion publique sur les espaces Twitter  l'intention des annonceurs, au cours de laquelle il a raffirm que l'entreprise n'avait apport aucun changement  sa politique de modration du contenu et que la nouvelle initiative de l'entreprise visant  faire payer aux utilisateurs 8 dollars pour tre vrifis rduirait le nombre de discours haineux sur la plateforme. Musk a mis ce projet en pause aprs que certains aient utilis le service pour usurper l'identit de marques et de personnes clbres. Il a ensuite retard la relance du service.

Musk avait initialement dclar que les politiques de modration existantes resteraient en place jusqu' ce qu'un  conseil de modration du contenu  se runisse pour dterminer les tapes futures, bien que de nombreux observateurs soient dsormais sceptiques quant  la formation d'un tel panel. Les prcdents commentaires du milliardaire sur les politiques de modration semblaient tre une tentative d'apaiser les annonceurs qui s'inquitent de l'avenir de Twitter sous la direction de Musk, alors que plusieurs marques trs connues, dont General Mills, Ford et Chipotle, ont rduit leurs dpenses publicitaires.

Sources : Media Matters, rapport annuel Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de laisser revenir sur le site presque tous les bannis de Twitter et organise un autre sondage  cet effet

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk voudrait que son Twitter 2.0 ait un chat vido, des appels vocaux et bnficie de messages privs chiffrs, il a demand l'aide du fondateur de Signal

 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur fiabilit de site prsente des dizaines de scnarios qui pourraient signer la fin de Twitter, suite  la rduction drastique des employs dans l'entreprise par Elon Musk

----------


## Andy Oka

Je pense que Twitter va probablement se planer. Une machine peut continuer pendant un certain temps si vous arrtez la maintenance, mais  un moment donn, vous rencontrez un problme qui ncessite une intervention et Twitter a perdu, suffisamment de personnes qui savent comment les choses fonctionnent pour qu'il y ait de fortes chances qu'ils aient une panne grave.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Je ne sais pas si j'ai lu a ici ou ailleurs, mais quelqun a fait la remarque que si on enlve tous les extincteurs d'un btiment , celui ci restera debout. Mais attention au dpart de feu.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Musk rompt sa promesse de former un panel de modration sur Twitter et blme les militants,*
*ces derniers assurent qu'ils ne concluraient jamais un tel accord avec Musk en premier lieu * 

Lorsqu'Elon Musk a lanc un sondage pour dcider de rtablir ou non le compte Twitter de Donald Trump, beaucoup se sont demand ce qu'il tait advenu du projet de Musk de former un conseil de modration de contenu  trs diversifi  pour l'aider  peser toute dcision d'inverser les suspensions dfinitives de comptes. Il avait annonc ce plan aprs avoir rencontr des groupes de dfense des droits civiques au dbut du mois, mais ne l'avait jamais mentionn depuis. Il a fallu quatre jours sans que Trump ne tweete avant que Musk ne fournisse enfin une mise  jour sur ce conseil de surveillance qu'il n'a jamais form.

Dans un tweet blmant apparemment les militants pour les problmes publicitaires de Twitter, Musk a affirm qu'il n'avait promis de former le conseil qu' la condition que les militants promettent de cesser de pousser les annonceurs  boycotter sa plateforme.

 Une large coalition de groupes d'activistes politiques/sociaux a accept de ne pas essayer de tuer Twitter en nous privant de revenus publicitaires si j'acceptais cette condition , a tweet Musk.  Ils ont rompu l'accord .

Certains militants qui ont assist  la runion ont tweet pour confirmer qu'ils n'avaient jamais conclu un tel accord avec Musk, notamment la co-PDG de Free Press, Jessica Gonzalez, qui a aid  diriger une coalition #StopToxicTwitter faisant pression sur les 20 principaux annonceurs de Twitter pour qu'ils boycottent la plateforme.


 Je ne sais pas de qui Musk parle ici, mais je l'ai rencontr il y a quelques semaines avec des leaders des droits civiques, et je codirige galement la coalition #StopToxicTwitter qui appelle les annonceurs  suspendre les publicits jusqu' ce qu'il redresse le navire , a tweet Gonzalez.  Je n'ai jamais conclu un tel accord .

Le prsident de la NAACP, Derrick Johnson, a soutenu Gonzalez dans son propre tweet niant que les militants aient conclu un accord avec Musk.

 Nous ne ferions jamais un tel accord , a tweet Johnson.  La dmocratie vient toujours en premier. Les dcisions prises sur Twitter sont dangereuses et il est de notre devoir, comme depuis notre cration, de dnoncer les menaces qui psent sur notre dmocratie. Les discours de haine et les complots violents ne peuvent pas avoir de refuge. 


Lorsque les mdias ont prcdemment rapport la rencontre entre Musk et des militants, il tait immdiatement clair que Gonzalez prvoyait de continuer  promouvoir la campagne #StopToxicTwitter. Gonzalez a dclar  ce moment-l que les promesses de Musk, y compris la formation d'un conseil pour revoir les dcisions de contenu, n'taient  que le dbut d'un long processus  pour tenir Twitter responsable du respect des normes communautaires.

Johnson n'a pas immdiatement rpondu  une demande de commentaire, mais Gonzalez a dclar que Musk utilisait des militants comme bouc missaire pour sa propre mauvaise prise de dcision concernant la scurit de la marque.

 Musk perd des annonceurs parce qu'il a agi de manire irresponsable, en sabrant les quipes de modration de contenu qui aident  assurer la scurit des marques et en sabrant les quipes de vente charges d'entretenir les relations avec les annonceurs , a dclar Gonzalez.  Le principal responsable de l'exode des annonceurs sur Twitter est Elon Musk . 

*Twitter perd maintenant trop d'annonceurs*

Pendant ce temps, les luttes de Musk pour retenir les annonceurs en tant que source de revenus critique de Twitter ont apparemment atteint un point de rupture.

Le Washington Post a men une analyse des donnes de marque sur Twitter et a rapport que Musk  ne peut plus se permettre de perdre  des annonceurs. Quatorze des 50 plus gros annonceurs de Twitter se sont retirs, dont Jeep et Mars, qui, selon The Post, taient deux des principaux investisseurs publicitaires de Twitter au cours des six mois prcdant la prise de contrle de Twitter par Musk. Kellogg, Verizon, Merck et Samuel Adams Boston Brewery sont d'autres marques signales par le Post comme ayant arrt les publicits sur Twitter.

Seul Mars a fourni une dclaration au Post. Cette dclaration semble soutenir la logique de Gonzalez selon laquelle les marques quittent Twitter, non pas  cause de sa campagne de pression, mais  cause de problmes de scurit de la marque :  Mars a commenc  suspendre ses activits publicitaires sur Twitter fin septembre lorsque nous avons pris connaissance d'incidents importants en matire de scurit et d'adquation de la marque qui ont eu un impact sur notre marque , a dclar Mars dans un communiqu.

L'Alliance mondiale pour des mdias responsables (GARM), qui se dcrit comme  un effort intersectoriel dirig par des annonceurs pour supprimer le contenu prjudiciable des mdias numriques financs par la publicit , avait prcdemment averti Musk dans un communiqu que  la scurit de la marque n'est pas ngociable pour annonceurs .

GARM n'a pas indiqu les raisons pour lesquelles les marques pourraient quitter Twitter maintenant.

Il existe galement des preuves  l'appui de l'affirmation de Gonzalez selon laquelle c'est Musk lui-mme (et pas seulement ses changements brusques dans la main-d'uvre, l'infrastructure et les politiques de Twitter) qui est en partie responsable de la fuite des annonceurs.

Selon le Post, les annonceurs ont soulign que les  habitudes de tweet personnelles  de Musk taient problmatiques pour les marques, notamment la position de Musk sur  l'absolutisme de la libert d'expression . Lorsque l'ancien responsable de la scurit des marques de Twitter, Yoel Roth, a quitt Twitter, il a dclar dans un ditorial du New York Times que  les annonceurs ont jusqu' prsent jou le rle le plus direct dans la modration des ambitions de libert d'expression de M. Musk , incitant mme Musk  revenir sur sa propre promesse de libert d'expression de rduire le contenu interdit en  censurant plus de contenu, pas moins .

Il est facile de comprendre pourquoi Musk pourrait tre frustr de se faire dire quoi faire alors que les commentaires peuvent sembler si personnels. Roth a suggr que Musk faisait dj pression pour diminuer le contrle que les annonceurs avaient sur la faon dont Musk gre la scurit de la marque.

 C'est peut-tre pour cette raison que M. Musk a dclar qu'il souhaitait s'loigner des publicits en tant que principale source de revenus de Twitter*: sa capacit  prendre des dcisions unilatralement sur l'avenir du site est limite par une industrie du marketing qu'il ne contrle ni n'a russi  gagner , a dclar Roth, expliquant que  Musk a clairement indiqu qu'en fin de compte, ce sera lui qui prendra les dcisions . 

Un autre aspect de cette nigme qui chappe au contrle de Musk est le march publicitaire lui-mme. Le Post a rapport*que les marques rduisaient dj la publicit dans tous les domaines en raison de la rcession. Twitter est l'une des plateformes les plus faciles  soustraire, car il s'agit d'une plateforme gnralement associe  la notorit de la marque, plutt qu' la vente directe.

Gonzalez a estim que Musk pourrait ventuellement reprendre le contrle en faisant des choix diffrents :  Il aurait pu maintenir et appliquer des politiques et des quipes de contenu , a dclar Gonzalez.  Au lieu de cela, il a institu le chaos. Ce chaos est mauvais pour la sant et la scurit publiques, les droits civils et humains et la dmocratie. Et c'est impopulaire auprs des annonceurs. Nos organisations se battent pour la scurit de nos communauts, car nous constatons  maintes reprises que lorsque d'horribles mensonges se rpandent sur notre peuple, nous sommes alors la cible de la violence. Nous sommes bien dans nos droits du premier amendement de soulever ces proccupations .


*Des relations changeantes avec les spcialistes du marketing et les groupes de dfense des droits civils*

 la fin du mois dernier, Musk a publi sur Twitter une lettre adresse aux annonceurs, dans laquelle il s'engageait  ce que le site ne devienne pas un  paysage infernal o tout peut tre dit sans consquence . Lorsque des informations ont fait surface selon lesquelles Musk avait gel l'accs de certains employs aux outils de modration de contenu, des groupes de la socit civile ont pouss les 20 principaux annonceurs de Twitter  dire  Musk qu'ils suspendraient leurs campagnes de marketing s'il sapait les normes communautaires du rseau social.

Dbut novembre,  l'issue d'une runion prive avec des groupes de dfense des droits civiques, Musk a sembl tendre une perche en s'engageant  ne pas rintgrer les comptes bannis sans un processus clair : une tche qui, selon lui, prendrait probablement des semaines et signifierait que l'ancien prsident Donald Trump ne rintgrerait pas le site avant les lections de mi-mandat. Mais, il a rtabli le compte de l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump aprs avoir sond les utilisateurs sur cette ide. Twitter a suspendu Trump aprs les meutes du 6 janvier au Capitole, car la plateforme craignait que ses tweets n'incitent  davantage de violence.

Et maintenant, Elon Musk a mis l'ide d'offrir  une amnistie gnrale aux comptes suspendus ,  condition qu'ils n'aient pas enfreint la loi ou qu'ils ne se soient pas livrs  du  spam flagrant . Dans un tweet, Musk sonde les utilisateurs sur cette ide. On ne sait pas exactement combien de comptes seront concerns par ce changement potentiel, mais certains utilisateurs craignent qu'une telle mesure n'entrane une augmentation des discours haineux et autres contenus nuisibles sur la plateforme. 

Twitter a ferm son service communication et ne peut donc pas tre joint pour commenter les actualits.

Sources : Jessica Gonzalez, Derrick Johnson

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous des dcisions d'Elon Musk ?
 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous toutes ces ides d'Elon Musk (transformer Twitter en banque, etc.) visant  s'loigner de la dpendance aux annonceurs afin de s'assurer d'tre celui qui prend de relles dcisions ?

----------


## stardeath

> We would never make such a deal. Democracy always comes first.


c'est quand tu lis des propos comme a que tu vois que ces gens ne comprennent pas un broc sur ce qu'est une dmocratie.

ils devraient changer leur propos en quelque chose du genre : "la dmocratie c'est bien ... enfin si elle va dans notre sens, sinon c'est du populisme/extrme droite/complotisme" et j'en passe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Washington Post a men une analyse des donnes de marque sur Twitter et a rapport que Musk  ne peut plus se permettre de perdre  des annonceurs. Quatorze des 50 plus gros annonceurs de Twitter se sont retirs, dont Jeep et Mars, qui, selon The Post, taient deux des principaux investisseurs publicitaires de Twitter au cours des six mois prcdant la prise de contrle de Twitter par Musk. Kellogg, Verizon, Merck et Samuel Adams Boston Brewery sont d'autres marques signales par le Post comme ayant arrt les publicits sur Twitter.


J'espre que d'autres annonceurs vont arriver pour remplacer les anciens.
Pour qu'un site vive il faut de la pub, c'est principalement de l que vient l'argent sur internet.

----------


## totozor

> J'espre que d'autres annonceurs vont arriver pour remplacer les anciens.
> Pour qu'un site vive il faut de la pub, c'est principalement de l que vient l'argent sur internet.


J'espre que le PDG de Twitter fera le ncessaire pour que son entreprise survive, mme si a signifie de s'assoir sur une partie de sa radicalit et de suivre un minimum son idologie : la libert d'expression absolue (celle de ses allis comme celle de ses adversaires).
Il joue un jeu de pouvoir avec certains lobbies, un jeu qu'il risque de perdre. Mais la vrit est que la bonne rponse n'est probablement pas que l'un ou l'autre gagne mais qu'un consensus soit trouv.
S'il veut jouer les gros bras et ne veut rien concder  ces lobbies, il va falloir trouver d'autres sources de financements.
Mais, au nom de la libert d'expression, il doit probablement faire quelques concessions.

----------


## pmithrandir

Twitter va donc remettre en ligne tous les compte modrs qui n'ont pas t supprim pour des raisons lgales.

Les arnaqueurs, terroristes et autre systme de flood doivent se frotter les mains. EM est en train de dtruire le travail de 10 ans de modration en une seule dcision.

Aprs je ne suis pas d'accord avec le systme actuel qui impose aux plateformes de modrer des contenus illicites en un temps rduit. 
Dfinir ce qui est illicite est le rle d'un juge. La prsomption d'innocence s'appliquant jusque l.

Autant un temps maximum de mise en oeuvre a un sens... Autant dlguer la justice ne devrait pas tre possible. 

Mais on peut imposer a twitter de crer une plateforme de modration pour la justice et de financer l'activit induite par ces dcisions.

J'attends de voir ce que a va donner...

Pour l'instant le pop corn a encore du got.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Twitter licencie de nouveau plusieurs ingnieurs logiciels qui subissent un vritable calvaire,* 
*depuis qu'Elon Musk a pris les commandes de la plateforme*

*Il semble que Twitter n'en ait pas encore fini avec les licenciements, car Elon Musk a licenci d'autres ingnieurs logiciels. Il est apparu que les ingnieurs qui avaient accept ses rgles  hardcore  et strictes en matire de demande de travail ont galement t licencis. Gergely Orosz, un ancien ingnieur logiciel d'Uber et de Skype, a signal sur Twitter que les dveloppeurs ont t licencis en raison de leurs performances. Pour la quatrime semaine conscutive, Musk continue de faire monter la pression et de trouver de nouveaux moyens cruels de faire comprendre aux ingnieurs logiciels actuels de Twitter que leurs emplois ne sont pas srs. Tout d'abord, il y a eu environ 50 % de licenciements, o les ingnieurs externes de Tesla et SpaceX ont eu le dernier mot sur qui restait ou partait. Ensuite, on a licenci les personnes qui critiquaient la direction. Ensuite, il a fait en sorte que les employs restants s'engagent  travailler de longues heures. Et maintenant, il s'agit de licencier sur la base d'valuations arbitraires du codage sans aucun retour. Mais pourquoi Elon Musk cre-t-il ce qui semble tre l'environnement de travail le plus toxique parmi les grandes entreprises technologiques en 2022 ? Pourquoi faire subir aux gens plusieurs sries de licenciements ? Pourquoi continuer  licencier des gens trois jours aprs que Musk a dit que les licenciements taient termins ?*


Depuis que Musk a acquis Twitter, il a licenci des personnes presque toutes les semaines et pour diffrentes raisons. Au cours de la premire semaine, aprs avoir travaill tout le week-end, environ 50 % du personnel a t licenci. La deuxime semaine, certaines des personnes licencies ont t rappeles dans la journe, lorsque la direction a ralis qu'il s'agissait de personnes cls. La plupart des ingnieurs logiciels ont dclin l'offre. Le travail  distance a t annul du jour au lendemain, et les managers ont appris qu'ils devaient dsormais coder au moins 20 % de leur temps, tout en grant plus de 20 rapports. Pendant la troisime semaine, ceux qui critiquaient la direction de l'entreprise ont t licencis sans avertissement. Elon Musk a lanc un ultimatum de deux jours aux employs restants, qui ont d confirmer qu'ils voulaient faire partie de "Twitter 2.0", en s'engageant  effectuer des heures de travail extrmement hard core  haute intensit. Ceux qui n'ont pas accept ont reu trois mois d'indemnits de licenciement.

 Jeudi 17 novembre tait la date limite pour adhrer  "Twitter 2.0".  l'approche de la date limite, il s'est avr que beaucoup moins d'ingnieurs en logiciels que prvu avaient opt pour ce nouveau "Twitter 2.0", avec des conditions de travail plus difficiles. Elon Musk a envoy un courriel assouplissant la nouvelle interdiction draconienne du travail  distance et a organis des runions avec des ingnieurs cls pour tenter de les persuader de rester. Selon Platformer, certains employs se sont vu offrir jusqu' 100 000 dollars d'augmentation pour rester. Pourtant, plus de 1 000 employs ont dmissionn ce jour-l, en prenant des indemnits de dpart volontaire. Twitter a immdiatement annonc qu'il fermait ses bureaux ce jour-l. Au moment de la publication, le nombre total d'employs de Twitter, bas sur les comptes LDAP actifs, est tomb  2 675, contre environ 7 500 il y a un mois  peine.

Le jour suivant, alors que les bureaux taient ferms,Platformer rapporte :  Vendredi matin, les choses sont devenues encore plus tranges. Vers 9 heures du matin, les ingnieurs de Twitter ont reu une autre missive de Musk : "toute personne qui crit rellement des logiciels doit se prsenter au 10e tage  14 heures aujourd'hui", a-t-il dclar. Il a demand aux employs loigns de se rendre  San Francisco pour faire des prsentations. "Il s'agira d'entretiens courts et techniques qui me permettront de mieux comprendre la pile technologique de Twitter." Les employs taient abasourdis. Twitter ne venait-il pas de fermer ses bureaux ? Nanmoins, environ 250 personnes se sont inscrites pour rencontrer Elon Musk et lui montrer comment fonctionne la technologie de Twitter .

*La situation des ingnieurs en Europe*

Pour les ingnieurs logiciels en Europe, les choses sont devenues plus tranges lorsque Twitter a commenc  accepter des dmissions qui n'ont jamais t prsentes. Ceux qui n'ont pas cliqu "oui"  l'ultimatum de Musk, qui leur demandait de s'engager  respecter des horaires de travail "extrmement durs" (ce qui n'a aucun sens en Europe, compte tenu du fonctionnement des contrats) ont reu des e-mails du service des ressources humaines de Twitter les informant que leur dmission volontaire avait t accepte. Sauf qu'aucune de ces personnes n'a dmissionn volontairement.

Les ingnieurs logiciels ont t bloqus hors des systmes au Royaume-Uni et dans plusieurs pays d'Europe, et se sont retrouvs au dbut d'tranges batailles personnelles. Ils sont toujours employs, mais ne peuvent pas accder aux systmes de Twitter, et changent des courriels avec l'quipe RH amricaine de l'entreprise, demandant que leur accs au travail soit rtabli afin qu'ils puissent continuer  remplir les fonctions prvues dans leur contrat. Le dpartement RH amricain de Twitter semble avoir du mal  comprendre que les tats-Unis ne sont pas le monde entier et que, dans plusieurs pays, on ne peut pas licencier quelqu'un par e-mail ni ignorer les rglementations locales en matire d'emploi.

*Aprs trois semaines de traitement cruel, les employs restants espraient que les choses allaient enfin se calmer*

Le lundi 21 novembre, Elon Musk a annonc aux employs que l'entreprise en avait fini avec les licenciements. Musk a galement dclar que l'entreprise recrutait dsormais des ingnieurs en logiciels et a encourag les gens  faire des recommandations. Le lendemain, les ingnieurs logiciels ont t informs qu'ils devaient envoyer un rsum hebdomadaire de leur travail. Les instructions taient les suivantes :

      l'avenir, chaque vendredi (cette semaine, le mercredi), veuillez envoyer par courriel la mise  jour hebdomadaire suivante  (redacted)@twitter.com au format suivant :
    - Ligne d'objet : "Mise  jour hebdomadaire, nom, dpartement, et date (ex : "Mise  jour hebdomadaire, John Smith, SWE, 20/11)
    - Corps du courriel :
     - Le projet sur lequel vous travaillez (par exemple, Blue Verified).
     - Ce que vous essayez d'accomplir (par exemple, collecter de manire fiable le paiement de 8 $).
- Exemples de code / liens Phabricator du code crit cette semaine".

Puis, juste avant Thanksgiving, d'autres ingnieurs logiciels ont t licencis sans pravis et des dizaines d'entre eux ont reu des avertissements sur leurs performances. Dans la nuit du mercredi 23 novembre, plusieurs ingnieurs logiciels ont t informs par courriel de leur licenciement, au motif que leur code n'tait  pas satisfaisant . Aucun autre dtail n'a t fourni. Ils ont reu cet e-mail aprs avoir soumis la mise  jour hebdomadaire, comme demand la veille. Voici le contenu de le-mail reu :

     Salut,

     la suite du rcent exercice de rvision du code, il a t dtermin que votre code n'est pas satisfaisant, et nous avons le regret de vous informer que votre emploi chez Twitter sera rsili avec effet immdiat  Veuillez profiter de cette occasion pour rtablir notre confiance et dmontrer votre contribution  l'quipe et  l'entreprise.

Les personnes licencies se sont vu offrir 4 semaines d'indemnits de licenciement si elles signaient un accord de sparation. Cette indemnit est insultante, tant donn que les personnes qui n'ont pas accept de faire partie de "Twitter 2.0" il y a  peine une semaine ont reu une indemnit de trois mois. On a l'impression que les dirigeants de Twitter aiment punir les employs qui se sont accrochs  l'entreprise et n'ont pas choisi la solution de facilit. 

Plusieurs personnes licencies sont titulaires de visas et ont t renvoyes au pire moment de l'anne. Les titulaires d'un visa H1B aux tats-Unis ont 60 jours pour trouver un nouvel emploi, sinon ils doivent quitter le pays. En les licenciant  Thanksgiving, ces personnes entrent sur le march du travail au moment le plus calme de l'anne aux tats-Unis. Entre Thanksgiving et les ftes de fin d'anne, la plupart des entreprises ralentissent les embauches et ne les reprennent qu'en janvier. Pour des dizaines d'ingnieurs logiciels qui ont reu un avertissement sur leurs performances, cela signifie qu'ils pourraient bien tre licencis prochainement. 30  40 % des ingnieurs logiciels restants chez Twitter ont reu un courriel d'avertissement.

Cet e-mail expliquait qu'il tait envoy pour  porter  votre attention nos proccupations concernant la qualit de votre capacit de codage  et que  suite  l'achvement de votre exercice d'examen du code, il a t dtermin que vous ne rpondez pas aux attentes d'un ingnieur chez Twitter . Les personnes concernes ont t informes que, dans les jours  venir, leur responsable les contacterait pour discuter des prochaines tapes et du fait que  le fait de ne pas rpondre aux attentes pourrait entraner un licenciement .

Plusieurs ingnieurs logiciels ont dclar avoir peur d'tre licencis  tout moment, tout comme leurs pairs qui ont t licencis sans explication. L'hypothse mme dun nettoyage  motivation politique a t voque : les responsables choisissant de licencier les dveloppeurs qu'ils n'apprcient pas personnellement, en utilisant le  code insatisfaisant  comme excuse, qui peut tre dploye contre n'importe qui  tout moment,  l'avenir.

 Les ingnieurs logiciels savent maintenant que la seule faon d'tre en scurit est de soumettre un code qui compte comme "hardcore", chaque semaine. Qu'est-ce qu'un code satisfaisant aux yeux de Musk ? Personne ne peut le dire.

Dans ce qui est difficile  comprendre, Twitter essaie activement de recruter  nouveau les ingnieurs expriments qui ont dmissionn la semaine dernire. Les managers esprent faire revenir d'anciens ingnieurs expriments, car de nombreuses quipes sont prives de connaissances institutionnelles et de main-d'uvre. tant donn la cruaut et l'absurdit de la faon dont Twitter licencie des personnes pour des raisons opaques sur la base d'un examen du code, sans avertissement, il est vraiment difficile dimaginer qui choisira de rejoindre Twitter, sachant que c'est ainsi que l'entreprise fonctionne et qu'il aura moins de scurit d'emploi que dans n'importe quel autre emploi.

Sources : Twitter, Pragmaticenginer

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme que Twitter en a fini avec les licenciements et qu'il est prt  embaucher  nouveau, Twitter qui avait prs de 7 500 employs avant Musk, aujourd'hui, en compte environ 2 700

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk pourrait licencier jusqu' 3700 personnes chez Twitter vendredi en fonction de leurs contributions  la base de code, dtermines par les responsables de Tesla et Twitter

----------


## Arya Nawel

Moi ce type je ne le supporte plus. Il commence  me sortir par les narines. C'est quoi ce rgime de la peur. Il croit que c'est avec a qu'il va tirer le meilleur de ses lments? Pfff

----------


## AoCannaille

> Aprs je ne suis pas d'accord avec le systme actuel qui impose aux plateformes de modrer des contenus illicites en un temps rduit. 
> Dfinir ce qui est illicite est le rle d'un juge. La prsomption d'innocence s'appliquant jusque l.


La justice se rapporte  la loi et la modrations aux CGU. C'est tout  fait normal que les plateformes soient responsable de la modration de leur site. Je vois mal un juge traiter un cas de SPAM...

Ce qui manque peut tre c'est c'est application du principe du contradictoire, c'est  dire pouvoir faire appel d'une dcision de modration. Mais c'est peut tre dj le cas, je m'appliquer  rester loin de twitter depuis sa cration...




> Mais on peut imposer a twitter de crer une plateforme de modration pour la justice et de financer l'activit induite par ces dcisions.


Pour tout ce qui est modration des aspects lgaux (type harclement, appel au meurtre et autres dangerosits rprhensible), il faudrait en effet une sollicitation directe et automatique de la justice. Mais c'est toujours compliqu: quel droit appliquer ? Le pays de la plateforme ? Le pays de la victime ? De lagresseur ?.

En fonction de la rponse, le financement change. 
Si on prend la justice du pays de la victime (ce qui est fait actuellement : la victime porte plainte dans son pays) chaque systme judiciaire devrait tre adapt  sa population et non dpendant du financement d'une entreprise.
Si on prend la justice du pays de la plateforme, a change tout, car rapidement le nombre d'utilisateur peut dpasser la population nationale et effectivement le systme judiciaire ne peut y tre adapt, et en particulier ne peut pas s'adapter aussi vite qu'volue le monde numrique. Dans ce cas ta solution serait un moindre mal.

----------


## calvaire

honntement, on aurait une boite comme a en France, n'importe qui se se serait dj barrer chez la 1ere ssii du coin  ::ptdr:: 
Franchement, il vaut une mieux tre chez une SSII qui paie mal (j'ai vu qu'il y'a beaucoup de dpart en ce moment chez capgemini et worldline pour a) que dans cette boite infernal.

Vu qu'il n'ya aucun probleme a recruter en occident dans les domaines de l'it, avec twitter sur le cv en plus, je pense qu'ils auront aucun soucis a aller voir ailleurs, quitte  brader un peu du salaire. Il vaut mieux perdre un peu d'argent que d'avoir ce genre de taff prcaire ou ton patron te fais pas confiance et remets en cause ton travail toute les semaines.

Ce sont des technique managriale inacceptable, je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas comment a peut tre lgal ce systme, c'est du harclement ! tonnant qu'il ny ai pas encore eu de suicide.
Meme Orange n'a pas t aussi loins et pourtant y'a eux des suicide et un procs qu'ils ont perdu dernirement.

----------


## totozor

> Twitter licencie de nouveau plusieurs ingnieurs logiciels qui subissent un vritable calvaire


Ce matin sieur Musk s'est rveill est all faire caca mais a n'est pas sorti, il est all sur son PC, a regard la liste des gens qui restent dans Twitter, il a dcid que les ing logiciels taient des cons et a supprim leurs noms de son fichier excel. Il a ensuite envoy un mail au RH:
"La nouveau fichier de nos employs, merci de rgulariser la situation,
PS : si vous n'etes pas content je retire votre nom

Dieu en personne"



> honntement, on aurait une boite comme a en France, n'importe qui se se serait dj barrer chez la 1ere ssii du coin 
> Franchement, il vaut une mieux tre chez une SSII qui paie mal (j'ai vu qu'il y'a beaucoup de dpart en ce moment chez capgemini et worldline pour a) que dans cette boite infernal.


Perso je resterais, attendrais le passage au billot qui arrivera un moment ou un autre en prenant soin de ne pas travailler", au moment du licenciement je passerais voir les prud'hommes.
Je profiterais mme peut tre de mon temps hardcore de travail pour chercher de faon nergique et pleinement implique (pour bien suivre les consigne de Dieu de pre) mon futur travail.

----------


## micka132

> la fin des crevettes  la cantine pour les salaris


https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-m...laries-1452974

Cette fois-ci s'en est trop!

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Twitter va donc remettre en ligne tous les compte modrs qui n'ont pas t supprim pour des raisons lgales.
> 
> Les arnaqueurs, terroristes et autre systme de flood doivent se frotter les mains. EM est en train de dtruire le travail de 10 ans de modration en une seule dcision.
> 
> Aprs je ne suis pas d'accord avec le systme actuel qui impose aux plateformes de modrer des contenus illicites en un temps rduit. 
> Dfinir ce qui est illicite est le rle d'un juge. La prsomption d'innocence s'appliquant jusque l.
> 
> Autant un temps maximum de mise en oeuvre a un sens... Autant dlguer la justice ne devrait pas tre possible. 
> 
> ...


Cela nous ramne au problme de base, "l'identification" de la personne :

1) L'utilisateur du compte : 

> est il humain ?
> est ce un robot ?

2) Quel contrle "appliquer"  la premire inscription , pour valider qu'on a bien affaire  un humain ?

3) Si humain "ok" , il peut se connecter.

l'humain donne son vrai nom et prnom
ou bien 
utilise un "pseudo" (pseudonymat et non anonymat) 

4) En cas de piratage , comment tre sur que l'utilisateur qui a cr le compte puisse le recuperer ? 




> La justice se rapporte  la loi et la modrations aux CGU. C'est tout  fait normal que les plateformes soient responsable de la modration de leur site. Je vois mal un juge traiter un cas de SPAM...
> 
> Ce qui manque peut tre c'est c'est application du principe du contradictoire, c'est  dire pouvoir faire appel d'une dcision de modration. Mais c'est peut tre dj le cas, je m'appliquer  rester loin de twitter depuis sa cration...
> 
> 
> Pour tout ce qui est modration des aspects lgaux (type harclement, appel au meurtre et autres dangerosits rprhensible), il faudrait en effet une sollicitation directe et automatique de la justice. Mais c'est toujours compliqu: quel droit appliquer ? Le pays de la plateforme ? Le pays de la victime ? De lagresseur ?.
> 
> En fonction de la rponse, le financement change. 
> Si on prend la justice du pays de la victime (ce qui est fait actuellement : la victime porte plainte dans son pays) chaque systme judiciaire devrait tre adapt  sa population et non dpendant du financement d'une entreprise.
> Si on prend la justice du pays de la plateforme, a change tout, car rapidement le nombre d'utilisateur peut dpasser la population nationale et effectivement le systme judiciaire ne peut y tre adapt, et en particulier ne peut pas s'adapter aussi vite qu'volue le monde numrique. Dans ce cas ta solution serait un moindre mal.


Effectivement ... C'est la tout le problme . Comment faire en sorte que la justice suive et la modration ne face pas des blocages automatiques  l'aveugle ?

Exemple : l'image d'une caricature raciste que les robots / admins laissent passer . Une image historique , ou un morceau duvre textuel / visuel bloqu arbitrairement sans raison .

A lchelle de Facebook , 5  8 millions de contenus lgitimes sont bloqus automatiquement , alors qu'ils ne le devraient pas l'etre .

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

J'ai quand mme limpression que tout ces licenciements ne sont li qu'en parti au caractre de Musk, puisque qu'il se passe  peu prs la mme chose chez Meta et chez HP.

Je pense que Musk est plus conscient de ces actions que ce qu'il y parait, mais cela l'arrange de se faire passer pour un "inconscient".

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Mince, un type en faveur de la libert d'expression, un mec d'extreme droite surement !


Et encore tu est gentil, maintenant un type en faveur de la libert d'expression est complotiste, voir anti-science  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## SQLpro

Elon Musk, me rappelle trangement la mgalomanie de Larry Ellison, le PDG d'Oracle, aux mthodes comparables.... 
Ego dmesur, adepte de tout ce qu'il y a de plus gros, pensant tre le meilleur en tout et considrant l'humain, comme une ressource de merde, jetable dans les chiottes.

Aujourd'hui on sait comment Oracle se prend une veste depuis des annes !

A +

----------


## noremorse

Au moins ils font le mnage eux-mmes en se dgageant

----------


## pmithrandir

> honntement, on aurait une boite comme a en France, n'importe qui se se serait dj barrer chez la 1ere ssii du coin 
> Franchement, il vaut une mieux tre chez une SSII qui paie mal (j'ai vu qu'il y'a beaucoup de dpart en ce moment chez capgemini et worldline pour a) que dans cette boite infernal.
> 
> Vu qu'il n'ya aucun probleme a recruter en occident dans les domaines de l'it, avec twitter sur le cv en plus, je pense qu'ils auront aucun soucis a aller voir ailleurs, quitte  brader un peu du salaire. Il vaut mieux perdre un peu d'argent que d'avoir ce genre de taff prcaire ou ton patron te fais pas confiance et remets en cause ton travail toute les semaines.
> 
> Ce sont des technique managriale inacceptable, je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas comment a peut tre lgal ce systme, c'est du harclement ! tonnant qu'il ny ai pas encore eu de suicide.
> Meme Orange n'a pas t aussi loins et pourtant y'a eux des suicide et un procs qu'ils ont perdu dernirement.


Moi j'aurai gentiment envoy un mail, puis une lettre recommande  mon manager ou au responsable RH de mon entreprise d'affiliation.
Si c'est une filiale franaise, j'aurai envoy au sige en France. Si personne n'ouvre le courrier, ce n'est pas mon problme.

Et j'aurai profit de ce temps de teletravail pour m'occuper a diverses choses.
Recherche d'emploi, travaux, etc... 

Dans quelques jours les salaires ne vont pas tomber et la on va rigoler. Encore 7 ou 8 jours avant que soit musk retropedale, soit les procs commencent en Europe.

Quelqu'un sait il combien il y a d'employs en Europe ?

----------


## Arya Nawel

Q: A quel point etes vous hardcore?
R: Extrmement!
Q: bien, bien... Et savez vous crire du code?
R: oui Mr. De manire saillante. Du code trs saillant.

Vous tes embauchs! Venez au 10em tage ce soir pour rcuprer.... Oh attendez, desol il vient de tweeter quelque chose et vous en fait vir maintenant.

----------


## Andy Oka

Je trouve absolument mprisable et dprimant la cruaut avec laquelle elon a trait les employs de twitter depuis le dbut de cette histoire, mais je suis tent de postuler pour lui et peut tre quelques mois d'indemnits de liciement gratuites

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Ensuite, on a licenci les personnes qui critiquaient la direction.*


Si mon entreprise faisait pareil, elle me ferait former mes remplaants puis me virerait.  ::ptdr:: 
Mais bon elle est plus intelligente que a, je lui rapporte de l'argent, donc qu'est-ce que a peut lui foutre ce que je pense ?




> * Ensuite, il a fait en sorte que les employs restants s'engagent  travailler de longues heures.*


Je ne vois pas l'intrt, puisque ce n'est pas en faisant plus d'heures que tu ralises plus de travail




> Le lendemain, les ingnieurs logiciels ont t informs qu'ils devaient envoyer un rsum hebdomadaire de leur travail. Les instructions taient les suivantes :


Quand une entreprise est vraiment trs grande, il arrive parfois que des employs se fassent oublier.
Je me rappelle qu'un gars avait quitt son entreprise, mais a continu de toucher un salaire pendant des annes.
Il y aussi l'histoire du types qu'envoyait des factures  des grandes entreprises et elles les payaient.  :8O: 

Dans une grande entreprise il est possible que des employs ne glandent rien et que personne ne s'en rende compte.
a doit tre un vrai problme de vrifier que tout le monde travail.

Bon aprs je trouve que l'ide de l'e-mail hebdomadaire est mauvaise, parce qu'il va falloir embaucher des gens qui vont devoir vrifier chaque e-mail.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Elon Musk annonce que la nouvelle vrification multicolore de Twitter sera lance la semaine prochaine* 
*et que Twitter commencera  authentifier manuellement les comptes*

*Twitter prvoit de dployer son service de vrification vendredi prochain avec des coches de couleurs diffrentes pour les particuliers, les entreprises et les gouvernements, aprs un lancement initial rat qui a entran une augmentation du nombre d'utilisateurs se faisant passer pour des clbrits et des marques sur la plateforme. Elon Musk a dclar dans un tweet aujourdhui que Twitter lancerait son service "Vrifi" retard la semaine prochaine avec des contrles de couleurs diffrentes selon le type de compte. Tous les comptes vrifis seront  authentifis manuellement  avant que la vrification ne soit active, a prcis Musk. Le milliardaire a qualifi cette mesure de  douloureuse, mais ncessaire .*


Aprs avoir rat le premier lancement du systme de vrification "power to the people" de Twitter, Elon Musk a dclar que le rseau social allait provisoirement dployer un nouveau systme de vrification multicolore la semaine prochaine. Le propritaire de Twitter a dclar que, dans le cadre de ce systme, les entreprises obtiendront une coche dore, les reprsentants du gouvernement une coche grise (probablement similaire  la coche "officielle" qu'il exprimente actuellement avec certains comptes importants) et la coche bleue sera ddie aux individus, mme s'ils ne sont pas des clbrits. Cela signifie que la coche bleue sera utilise avec les anciens comptes vrifis et les personnes qui achtent le nouveau plan payant de Twitter  8 dollars par mois.

Musk a ajout que l'entreprise a pour objectif d'authentifier manuellement toutes les vrifications avant que le nouveau systme de vrification ne soit mis en service. On ne sait pas trs bien ce qu'il entend par l, car les abonns  Twitter Blue obtiendront une coche bleue. En outre, les effectifs rduits de Twitter seront contraints de vrifier manuellement chaque vrification afin d'viter toute usurpation d'identit ou tout spam.

Musk a galement expliqu que les individus peuvent avoir un deuxime petit logo pour indiquer s'ils font partie d'une certaine organisation. Cette organisation doit galement vrifier que la personne la reprsente ou travaille avec elle d'une manire ou d'une autre. Il a ajout que la dcision d'appliquer une coche bleue  tous les comptes individuels a t prise car la notabilit d'une personne est une question subjective.

Au dbut du mois, Musk a mis en pause le programme Twitter Blue remani et a dclar qu'il reprendrait le 29 novembre. Cependant, cette semaine, le PDG de Tesla a mis ce plan en attente. Notamment, c'est la premire fois qu'il a parl d'utiliser plusieurs couleurs pour la vrification.


Il s'avre que proposer des coches dites vrifies pour un abonnement mensuel de 8 dollars sans vrifier rellement les identits n'tait pas une ide brillante. Aprs que Musk ait ignor les avertissements du personnel de Twitter charg de la confiance et de la scurit, les abonnements payants  Twitter Blue ont t lancs et ont rapidement conduit certains comptes "vrifis"  se faire passer pour des personnalits publiques et des marques notables, faisant fuir les annonceurs de la plateforme " haut risque". Musk a depuis dclar que la socit ne relancerait pas Twitter Blue tant que  nous ne serions pas srs qu'aucune usurpation d'identit significative ne se produise .

Il n'a pas prcis si ce nouveau schma de vrification interviendra en mme temps que le dploiement de la relance de Twitter Blue. Il est probable que cette relance de la vrification soit destine aux comptes vrifis existants, aux entreprises et aux reprsentants du gouvernement, et non aux abonns payants, pour le moment.

Twitter a pris une autre mesure pour arrter le spam et les faux comptes lors du relancement de Twitter Blue. La semaine dernire, la socit a modifi ses conditions afin que les comptes nouvellement crs doivent attendre 90 jours  compter de la date de cration du compte avant de pouvoir acheter un abonnement Twitter Blue.

Lorsque Twitter, dirig par Musk, a dploy pour la premire fois le nouveau programme de vrification le 9 novembre, de nombreux comptes ont commenc  se faire passer pour des marques, des athltes et des clbrits. Cela a amen Twitter  interrompre immdiatement le projet. Maintenant, il prend toutes les mesures possibles pour viter que ce genre de chaos ne se reproduise. Cette agitation a conduit plusieurs entreprises, dont General Motors (GM.N) et United Airlines (UAL.O),  interrompre ou  retirer leurs publicits sur la plateforme. Selon Musk, le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter n'a toutefois jamais t aussi lev.

Musk a licenci des milliers d'employs de Twitter et a demand aux travailleurs restants de s'engager  travailler  de longues heures  haute intensit  ou de partir. Et il ya quelques heures, il a dclar que Twitter offrirait  tous les comptes suspendus  une amnistie gnrale   partir de la semaine prochaine, en fonction du rsultat du sondage qu'il a organis il y a quelques jours.

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme que le nouveau Twitter Blue sera relanc le 29 novembre, le service  7,99 dollars qui donnait accs  la coche bleue a t lanc la semaine dernire avant d'tre rapidement supprim

 ::fleche::  Twitter envisagerait de faire payer 20 dollars par mois pour la vrification de compte,Musk aurait menac de renvoyer des employs si cela n'tait pas fait avant le 7 novembre

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme que Twitter ne relancera pas la vrification payante tant que les "imitations massives" n'auront pas cess, le dploiement initial de Twitter Blue Verified a t un vritable chaos

 ::fleche::  Twitter abandonne discrtement la vrification payante  8 dollars, aprs l'ruption de comptes imposteurs sur la plateforme ;  tromper les gens n'est pas acceptable , dclare Musk

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*L'ancien PDG de FTX, Sam Bankman-Fried, possderait une participation de 100 millions de dollars dans Twitter d'Elon Musk*
*mais Musk a affirm qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre Twitter et Bankman-Fried*

*Le cofondateur et ancien PDG de FTX, Sam Bankman-Fried, aurait investi environ 100 millions de dollars dans Twitter. Un rapport a rvl au dbut de la semaine qu'Elon Musk avait envoy un SMS  Bankman-Fried le 5 mai 2022, l'invitant  transformer ses actions publiques de Twitter en une participation dans la socit prive du PDG de Tesla, quelques semaines aprs que ce dernier a propos d'acheter Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars. Si Musk semble avoir effectivement envoy ce SMS, il a toutefois qualifi le rapport de "faux", expliquant que ni Bankman-Fried ni sa socit FTX n'ont un lien quelconque avec Twitter.*

Semafor, un site Web d'information lanc le mois dernier aprs avoir reu une importante injection de fonds de Bankman-Fried, dsormais en disgrce, a rapport mardi que le roi dchu de la cryptomonnaie possdait une part non ngligeable de Twitter. Le site a cit un bilan de FTX prpar aprs que Musk a termin le rachat de la plateforme de mdias sociaux le 28 octobre, puis diffus aux investisseurs. Le rdacteur en chef de Semafor, Ben Smith, a dfendu le reportage de son journal et a produit le prtendu change priv entre Musk et Bankman-Fried, o Musk semble encourager le fondateur de FTX  transfrer ses actions.

Mais Musk a repouss le rapport publi selon lequel Bankman-Fried possde des actions Twitter. Dans une srie de tweets mercredi aprs-midi, Musk a qualifi le rapport d'infox. Le rapport prtendait que Bankman-Fried a transform ses avoirs de 100 millions de dollars de Twitter, quand il tait public, en actions prives.  Tous les dtenteurs publics de Twitter taient autoriss  transformer leurs actions en actions prives, mais il ne l'a pas fait. Votre reportage a faussement fait croire qu'il l'a fait, alors qu'en fait il en possde 0 % , a tweet le nouveau patron de Twitter. Toutefois, Smith a insist sur les faits lists dans le rapport.



En rponse au dmenti de Musk, Smith a post une capture d'cran d'une conversation textuelle supposment entre Musk et Bankman-Fried :  voici le message texte de @elonmusk demandant  SBF qu'il est bienvenu pour faire passer ses actions publiques dans le Twitter de Musk, comme Liz l'a rapport . Liz est une rfrence  la journaliste Liz Hoffman de Semafor qui a crit l'article initial. Le rapport a rappel que le SMS de Musk en mai faisait suite  un message de Bankman-Fried dans lequel il exprimait son soutien aux plans de Musk pour Twitter et disait qu'il ne serait pas en mesure d'investir de nouveaux fonds dans Twitter.

Musk a discrdit le rapport en rappelant les liens entre Semafor et Bankman-Fried. L'ancien PDG de FTX serait un investisseur initial dans les 25 millions de dollars levs par les fondateurs de Semafor, Justin Smith, ancien PDG de Bloomberg Media, et Ben Smith, ancien chroniqueur mdia du New York Times et rdacteur en chef de Buzzfeed. Aprs l'implosion de FTX et son dpt de bilan ce mois-ci, des voix se sont leves pour demander  Semafor de rendre l'argent. Le site n'a pas abord la question, dclarant qu'il "suit de prs l'volution de la situation". Musk a dclar qu'il y a un conflit d'intrts massif dans le reportage.

Musk a galement not que Bankman-Fried a investi dans Vox et The Intercept.  Si SBF tait aussi bon dans la gestion d'une bourse de cryptomonnaies que dans la corruption des mdias, FTX serait encore solvable , a plaisant Musk. La journaliste technique Kara Swisher a rejoint la mle et s'est range du ct de Semafor ;  bien sr, Elon a pris les dollars et a ensuite laiss tomber SBF, parce que c'est un jeu que vous n'tes pas censs voir , a-t-elle lanc. Musk a rpondu :  il fut un temps o vous vous souciiez de la vrit. C'est fini depuis longtemps . Notons que Semafor n'est pas le seul  avoir tabli un suppos lien entre FTX et Twitter.



Le Financial Times a galement rapport qu'un bilan de FTX dat du 10 novembre rpertoriait les actions Twitter comme un actif "illiquide". Bien sr, Musk a rejet ces allgations galement. Par la suite, Semafor a mis  jour son article pour inclure le commentaire de Musk, qui a confirm qu'il avait envoy un message  Bankman-Fried au sujet de l'investissement, mais a dclar que l'investissement n'avait jamais eu lieu. Le site a galement prcis que sa suggestion que Bankman-Fried avait investi dans Twitter tait base sur la liste d'actifs diffuse par FTX, et a supprim une ligne dcrivant les deux hommes comme des "partenaires financiers".

Un dpt rglementaire datant de mai 2022 numre 18 investisseurs qui se sont engags  investir dans le Twitter priv de Musk, dont Binance, le rival de FTX, et des investisseurs comme les fonds d'investissement Sequoia et Fidelity. FTX et Sam Bankman-Fried ne figuraient pas sur la liste des investisseurs. Il faut galement noter que plusieurs textos entre Musk et Bankman-Fried concernant le rachat de Twitter ont t rvls en septembre. Ces messages ont t rvls lors de la procdure de divulgation pralable au procs intent par Twitter contre Musk, qui avait tent  plusieurs reprises de rompre l'accord de rachat de la plateforme.

D'autres sources ont rapport que Will MacAskill, un conseiller de Bankman-Fried, avait contact Musk en mars dernier pour lui dire que l'ancien PDG de FTX avait envisag d'acheter Twitter lui-mme et qu'il serait prt  contribuer  hauteur de 8  15 milliards de dollars  l'achat de Musk. Les deux hommes auraient communiqu par tlphone, et Bankman-Fried aurait ensuite dcid de ne pas investir dans l'acquisition. Depuis lors, Musk a critiqu Bankman-Fried  plusieurs reprises. Au dbut du mois, Musk a dclar sur Twitter Spaces que son "compteur de conneries tait au rouge" lorsqu'il a rencontr Bankman-Fried pour la premire fois.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'ancien PDG de FTX dirigeait l'entreprise comme son fief personnel et une quantit importante des actifs de la plateforme a t vole ou a disparu, selon un avocat de la socit

 ::fleche::  Accus d'avoir escroqu ses clients, Sam Bankman-Fried, le PDG de la plateforme crypto FTX, tente de s'expliquer. Des avocats pensent que l'incomptence qu'il affiche pourrait tre stratgique

 ::fleche::  Binance parle de son plan pour sauver l'industrie des cryptomonnaies, suite  l'effondrement de l'entreprise crypto FTX :  Les projets faibles ont disparu et l'industrie est beaucoup plus saine 

 ::fleche::  La bourse de cryptomonnaies FTX, qui s'est effondre, doit prs de 3,1 milliards de dollars  ses 50 principaux cranciers, selon un document judiciaire

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Les suppressions d'emplois chez Twitter suscitent des inquitudes quant  la capacit de l'entreprise  se conformer aux nouvelles rgles europennes strictes contre le contenu illgal en ligne*

*La dcision de Twitter de fermer son bureau de Bruxelles et de licencier des milliers d'employs suscite des inquitudes quant  la capacit de l'entreprise  se conformer aux nouvelles rgles europennes strictes contre le contenu illgal en ligne, a dclar jeudi le responsable de la justice europenne, Didier Reynders.*

M. Reynders, qui a rencontr des reprsentants de Twitter au sige europen de la plate-forme de mdias sociaux  Dublin, a demand des claircissements  l'entreprise, a dclar  Reuters un fonctionnaire de la Commission europenne.

"_Les reprsentants de Twitter ont raffirm l'engagement de l'entreprise  assurer le plein respect des rgles de l'UE. Le commissaire Reynders en a pris note et a demand  Twitter de traduire cet engagement en mesures concrtes_", a dclar le fonctionnaire, sous couvert d'anonymat.

La nouvelle rglementation, connue sous le nom de " _Digital Services Act_ " (loi sur les services numriques), qui s'appliquera  partir de fvrier 2024, exige des plateformes en ligne qu'elles fassent davantage pour surveiller les contenus illgaux sur Internet, sous peine de se voir infliger des amendes pouvant atteindre 6 % de leur chiffre d'affaires annuel mondial.

Twitter a licenci des cadres suprieurs et procd  des suppressions d'emplois massives sans aucun avertissement,  la suite du rachat tumultueux de l'entreprise par le milliardaire Elon Musk le mois dernier. Prs de la moiti des effectifs - environ 3 700 employs - ont t licencis et plus de 1 000 ont dmissionn.

Les deux derniers employs de Twitter bass  Bruxelles ne font plus partie de l'entreprise, a dclar une personne au fait du dossier, sous couvert d'anonymat. L'quipe, qui interagissait avec les fonctionnaires de la Commission sur les questions de politique et de rglementation, comptait initialement six personnes.

M. Reynders a galement mis en garde Twitter et d'autres entreprises technologiques contre les discours de haine en ligne, aprs que les dernires donnes ont montr qu'ils avaient supprim moins de contenu cette anne que les annes prcdentes.


Source : Didier Reynders, chef de la justice europenne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs-vous, Twitter sera-t-il capable de se conformer aux rgles de l'UE ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi

 ::fleche::  Le Twitter d'Elon Musk licencie  presque tous  ses employs en Afrique sans offrir d'indemnits de dpart

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk pourrait licencier jusqu' 3700 personnes chez Twitter vendredi en fonction de leurs contributions  la base de code

----------


## oldjohn

Trs bien tout a, twitter c'tait que des gauchistes, a leur fait du bien de boire la potion (amre) qu'ils ont fait boire aux gens des autres bords.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Leruas

Il n'est pas prs d'avoir des millions d'abonns TwitterBlue s'il faut vrifier chaque demande d'abonnement

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Trs bien tout a, twitter c'tait que des gauchistes, a leur fait du bien de boire la potion (amre) qu'ils ont fait boire aux gens des autres bords.


Il y a un mois, j'ai eu des dislick massifs sur le forum parce que j'avais crit que Twitter tait un nid  Woke, il y a 3 jours, qu'est-ce qu'on trouve chez Tweeter ?
Des T-Shirt "Stay Woke".

Je ne sais pas pourquoi l'idologie totalement tar et totalitaire woke sduit autant dans le monde de l'IT, alors que c'est une vision d'enfant gt de la vie, totalement biaise, qui ne se base que sur des faits totalement mal interprts et dont la finalit de cette idologie n'est rien d'autre qu'tre une forme d'extrmisme moderne.

Pour le coup, je suis bien content qu'Elon Musk soit arriv l dedans pour arrter ce cancer  grande chelle, quelque part, on peu dire qu'il vient de sauver l'humanit face  une autodestruction certaine.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> il vaut une mieux tre chez une SSII qui paie mal que dans cette boite infernal.


Une SSII *EST* une boite infernale, ce que tu cris n'a aucun sens.




> Vu qu'il n'ya aucun probleme a recruter en occident dans les domaines de l'it


Oui c'est vrai, recruter c'est facile, par contre tre en recherche d'emploi, dans le domaine de l'IT, bon courage.
Il y a beaucoup trop de monde sur le march et pas assez d'offres.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Trs bien tout a, twitter c'tait que des gauchistes, a leur fait du bien de boire la potion (amre) qu'ils ont fait boire aux gens des autres bords.


Autant cela ce dbat pour lquipe de modration/politique de modration, autant je ne vois pas en quoi les dveloppeurs peuvent faire valoir leur idologie dans du code. Il nexiste pas de "code gauchiste" ( part peut-tre une "syntaxe inclusive", mais cela ne change rien au rsultat)  ::lol:: .

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Autant cela ce dbat pour lquipe de modration/politique de modration, autant je ne vois pas en quoi les dveloppeurs peuvent faire valoir leur idologie dans du code. Il nexiste pas de "code gauchiste" ( part peut-tre une "syntaxe inclusive", mais cela ne change rien au rsultat) .


Il n'existe pas de code gauchiste,  part peut-tre ce qui fait le gauchisme : du laxisme, de l'troitesse d'esprit, de la certitude de mieux savoir que les autres, ...
Et donc ce qui en dcoule, du code de mauvaise qualit, des tests inexistants ou rgressifs, une ambiance de travail en mode "pas trop vite, pas trop  la fois, pas trop ..."

Donc si, il existe du "code gauchiste".

Moi j'ai boss 8 ans dans une startup qui tait les prmices de ce qu'on appel aujourd'hui les wokes, la startup a t un fisco, chaque jour je me battais pour qu'on fasse des tests, pour que l'on rflchisse srieusement  l'architecture, ...

C'est a, une ambiance gauchiste dans le travail.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Le nombre d'inscriptions de nouveaux utilisateurs sur Twitter n'a jamais t aussi lev, atteignant une moyenne de deux millions par jour au 16 novembre, selon Elon Musk*

*Le directeur gnral de Twitter Inc., Elon Musk, a dclar que le nombre d'inscriptions de nouveaux utilisateurs sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux n'a jamais t aussi lev, alors qu'il doit faire face  un exode d'annonceurs et d'utilisateurs qui fuient vers d'autres plateformes en raison de proccupations concernant la vrification et les discours haineux.*

Le 16 novembre, le nombre d'inscriptions s'levait en moyenne  plus de deux millions par jour au cours des sept derniers jours, soit une hausse de 66 % par rapport  la mme semaine en 2021, a indiqu M. Musk dans un tweet publi samedi en fin de journe.


Il a galement indiqu que les minutes actives des utilisateurs atteignaient un niveau record, avec une moyenne de prs de 8 milliards de minutes actives par jour au cours des sept derniers jours  compter du 15 novembre, soit une augmentation de 30 % par rapport  la mme semaine l'anne dernire.

Les impressions de discours haineux ont diminu au 13 novembre par rapport  octobre de l'anne dernire.

Selon M. Musk, les usurpations d'identit signales sur la plateforme ont connu un pic au dbut du mois, avant et aprs le lancement de Twitter Blue.

M. Musk, qui dirige galement la socit de fuses SpaceX, la startup Neuralink spcialise dans les puces crbrales et la socit de construction de tunnels Boring Company, a dclar que l'achat de Twitter acclrerait son ambition de crer une " Everything App " appele X. 

Selon le tweet, le "Twitter 2.0 The Everything App" de Musk aura des fonctionnalits telles que des messages directs (DM) crypts, des tweets longs et des paiements.

Dans un autre tweet, tt dimanche, Musk a dclar qu'il voyait un "_chemin pour que Twitter dpasse un milliard d'utilisateurs mensuels dans 12  18 mois_".

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Twitter pourra-t-il atteindre le milliard d'utilisateurs mensuels d'ici quelques mois,  votre avis ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk voudrait que son Twitter 2.0 ait un chat vido, des appels vocaux et bnficie de messages privs chiffrs, il a demand l'aide du fondateur de Signal

 ::fleche::  L'ancien PDG de FTX, Sam Bankman-Fried, possderait une participation de 100 millions de dollars dans Twitter d'Elon Musk, mais Musk a affirm qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre Twitter et Bankman-Fried

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk annonce que la nouvelle vrification multicolore de Twitter sera lance la semaine prochaine, et que Twitter commencera  authentifier manuellement les comptes

----------


## totozor

> Bon aprs je trouve que l'ide de l'e-mail hebdomadaire est mauvaise, parce qu'il va falloir embaucher des gens qui vont devoir vrifier chaque e-mail.


Pourquoi tous les lire?
Il suffit d'en lire jusqu' ce qu'un soit insuffisant, tu vires le rdacteur.
Si tu veux "vraiment tre efficace" tu fais mme sanctionner les mails par des pairs menaant de virer les deux si le relecteur n'est pas assez exigeant.
M. Musk ne lisez pas a, c'est du sarcasme (mais des situations vcues  l'cole)



> Trs bien tout a, twitter c'tait que des gauchistes, a leur fait du bien de boire la potion (amre) qu'ils ont fait boire aux gens des autres bords.


Ce que je trouve intressant est que les gauchistes et les wokes disent que Twitter est un nid  droitards radicaux.
N'y tant pas j'ai du mal  me faire une vraie ide claire mais j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout le nid  des extrmistes, quel que soit leur bord, qui se foutent sur la gueule  coup de memes. Bref des trolls.



> Il n'existe pas de code gauchiste,  part peut-tre ce qui fait le gauchisme : du laxisme, de l'troitesse d'esprit, de la certitude de mieux savoir que les autres, ...


Laxisme, je vois pourquoi.
l'troitesse d'esprit, je reconnais mais retourne le compliment aux racistes, LGBTphobes et autres compliments en -phobes
La certitude de mieux savoir que les autres, au point o en est c'est quasiment un trait humain.
Donc oui les gauchistes sont un peu tout a mais ce n'est pas en a qu'ils se diffrencient des autres.



> Et donc ce qui en dcoule, du code de mauvaise qualit, des tests inexistants ou rgressifs, une ambiance de travail en mode "pas trop vite, pas trop  la fois, pas trop ..."


A quoi ressemblerait alors du code de droitard?
Un code solide, prenne, bien dfinit mais incapable de s'intgrer dans son environnement, qui ne sais plus communiquer avec personne, autocentr et obsolte.
C'est bien c'est du solide mais ton chevalier en armure ne sait pas suivre la course qu'a lanc l'volution technologique.
La bonne solution est peut-tre dans le compromis




> Moi j'ai boss 8 ans dans une startup qui tait les prmices de ce qu'on appel aujourd'hui les wokes, la startup a t un fisco, chaque jour je me battais pour qu'on fasse des tests, pour que l'on rflchisse srieusement  l'architecture, ...
> C'est a, une ambiance gauchiste dans le travail.


Pour participer  un club de sport "woke" (prnant l'inclusion de tous et toutes) je peux te garantir qu'on passe du temps  rflchir aux structures, aux moyens de mise en place et de contrle, alors qu'on ne parle pas de code mais de relations humaines.
Le wokisme est trs loin du laxisme, bien au contraire, il est intransigeant sur certains sujets et l'un de mes rles dans ce club est de rappeler que nous ne sommes pas wokes mais inclusifs et que cette diffrence nous permet d'tre un club de sport inclusif (ce qui est possible) et pas un club de sport woke (ce qui n'est pas possible, la radicalit du wokisme est incompatible avec certaines bases de la comptition)

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Un cadre suprieur de Twitter a obtenu une injonction du tribunal pour empcher Elon Musk de la licencier,*
*la VP mondiale du groupe pour les politiques publiques refuse la culture de travail "extrmement hardcore", mais ne veut pas partir*

*Un cadre suprieur de Twitter bas en Irlande a obtenu une injonction temporaire de la Haute Cour empchant l'entreprise de mdias sociaux de mettre fin  son emploi. L'injonction a t faite  l'initiative de Sinead McSweeney, qui est la vice-prsidente mondiale de Twitter pour la politique publique. Elle affirme qu'en ne rpondant pas  un e-mail gnrique et vague envoy  tous les employs de Twitter par son propritaire, le multimilliardaire Elon Musk, plus tt ce mois-ci, elle a t traite comme si elle n'tait plus employe par l'entreprise. Alors que l'entreprise l'aurait informe qu'elle avait accept un forfait de sortie, McSweeney assure qu'elle n'a pas dmissionn. McSweeney n'a jamais rpondu  l'e-mail, car il ne dcrivait pas les attentes de Musk pour les employs qui ont dcid de rester, et l'indemnit de dpart ne rpondait pas  ses  droits contractuels . McSweeney a ensuite reu un e-mail confirmant sa  dmission volontaire  le 18 novembre. Depuis, elle a t exclue du bureau de Dublin de Twitter et de ses systmes informatiques internes, y compris de son compte de messagerie d'entreprise.

Musk a licenci environ la moiti des effectifs de Twitter au dbut du mois avant de commencer  demander  certains employs de revenir. Aprs avoir licenci environ deux tiers des 7 500 employs de la plateforme en seulement trois semaines aprs sa prise de pouvoir, le PDG de Twitter, Elon Musk, a dclar que l'entreprise en avait fini avec les licenciements et qu'elle embauchait  nouveau. Lors d'une runion avec les employs, Musk a galement affirm que Twitter recrute activement pour des postes d'ingnieurs et de commerciaux. Il a galement demand aux employs de recommander des candidats potentiels.*

Aprs le renvoi de plusieurs milliers d'employs au dbut du mois, Elon Musk a invit ceux qui restent  changer leurs habitudes de travail et d'tre prt pour un travail intensif  l'avenir. Il leur a lanc un ultimatum par le biais d'un courriel, leur donnant quelques heures pour se dcider s'ils voulaient rester pour  travailler de longues heures  une intensit folle  ou accepter une indemnit de dpart de trois mois de salaire :




> l'avenir, pour construire un Twitter 2.0 rvolutionnaire et russir dans un monde de plus en plus concurrentiel, nous devrons tre extrmement inconditionnels. Cela signifie travailler de longues heures  haute intensit. Seule une performance exceptionnelle constituera une note de passage.
> 
> Twitter sera galement beaucoup plus ax sur l'ingnierie. La conception et la gestion des produits seront toujours trs importantes et relveront de moi, mais ceux qui crivent du bon code constitueront la majorit de notre quipe et auront une grande influence. En son cur, Twitter est une entreprise de logiciels et de serveurs, donc je pense que cela a du sens.
> 
> Si vous pensez vouloir faire partie du nouveau Twitter, s'il vous plat cliquez sur oui sur le lien ci-dessous.
> 
> Tous ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait d'ici 5 heures de l'aprs-midi, Temps de l'ESt demain (jeudi) recevront trois mois d'indemnits de dpart.
> 
> Quelle que soit votre dcision, nous vous remercions pour les efforts auxquels vous avez consenti pour faire de Twitter un succs.
> ...



*Sinead McSweeney au sige de Twitter  Dublin*

*Un cadre suprieur refuse de s'engager dans le Twitter 2.0, mais dcline l'alternative d'Elon Musk*

Sinead McSweeney, vice-prsidente mondiale de la politique publique de Twitter base en Irlande, a obtenu une injonction temporaire de la Haute Cour de Dublin pour l'empcher d'tre licencie, selon un rapport de The Irish Times. McSweeney affirme qu'elle a t exclue de ses comptes professionnels et du bureau de Dublin de Twitter aprs ne pas avoir rpondu  l'e-mail envoy par Elon Musk aux employs, qui demandait aux travailleurs de rpondre "oui" pour s'engager dans la culture "extrmement hardcore" de Twitter, ou autrement partir.

Musk a envoy l'e-mail peu de temps aprs son rachat de Twitter le 16 novembre et a donn aux employs un peu plus d'une journe pour confirmer s'ils souhaitaient rester dans l'entreprise. 

Le tribunal a appris que des lettres d'avocats au nom de Sinead McSweeney avaient t envoyes  l'entreprise. Les avocats de Twitter ont reconnu qu'elle n'avait aucune intention de dmissionner, ont confirm que son engagement dans son travail  n'avait jamais t remis en question  et ont dclar que son accs aux systmes informatiques serait rtabli.

Bien que la communication ait t la bienvenue, a indiqu McSweeney, elle est proccupe par son travail en raison des  messages mitigs  qu'elle a reus de Musk et de ses principaux associs bass aux tats-Unis depuis le rachat de l'entreprise.

Malgr la communication de l'entreprise, elle reste exclue des systmes informatiques et du bureau de Dublin de Twitter. Elle n'a pas non plus pu assister  une runion prvue au bureau de Dublin, car elle n'a pas pu entrer dans le btiment, la laissant embarrasse, humilie et bouleverse.

Elle affirme qu'elle est  incapable de travailler  et craint que l'entreprise ne m'ait  licenci , contrairement aux conditions de son emploi.

Elle prtend qu'en dpit de ses droits contractuels, on ne peut pas faire confiance au dfendeur. Musk, affirme-t-elle, a dirig l'entreprise  d'une manire peu orthodoxe  et a rembauch et licenci  sans logique apparente  d'une manire qui, selon elle, est illgale.

*La justice intervient*

Vendredi aprs-midi, devant la Haute Cour, le juge Brian O'Moore a accord  McSweeney une injonction provisoire empchant Twitter International Unlimited Company de rsilier son contrat de travail.

L'injonction, qui a t accorde alors que seule la plaignante tait devant le tribunal, empche galement Twitter d'appliquer les termes d'un e-mail qui lui a t envoy le 16 novembre par Musk  son contrat ou  ses conditions d'emploi. Elle a en outre obtenu une ordonnance interdisant  Twitter de communiquer  des tiers ou de publier des informations indiquant que son emploi au sein de l'entreprise a t modifi de quelque manire que ce soit depuis le 15 novembre dernier.

Les ordonnances doivent rester en vigueur jusqu' nouvel ordre du tribunal.

Sur la base des informations prsentes au tribunal, le juge O'Moore s'est content de rendre l'injonction temporaire demande.

Le juge a not que McSweeney, malgr la correspondance des avocats de Twitter, se retrouve maintenant dans un "no man's land" en ce qui concerne son emploi.

Le juge a dclar qu'il n'tait pas en mesure  ce stade de rendre une ordonnance enjoignant  Twitter de la rintgrer dans son rle afin qu'elle puisse avoir accs aux agents et aux systmes informatiques de Twitter.

Reprsente par Frank Beatty SC, mandate par l'avocat Adrian Twomey, McSweeney a dclar que bien qu'elle n'ait eu aucune difficult  travailler avec plus d'acharnement pendant une priode mouvemente pour Twitter, elle a dclar que le travail tait devenu difficile depuis le rachat.


*Les arguments de McSweeney*

Dans une dclaration sous serment au tribunal, McSweeney a affirm qu'elle travaillait souvent plus de 40 heures par semaine, comme l'exige son contrat. Depuis la prise de contrle de Twitter, a-t-elle dclar, sa charge de travail est passe  plus de 75 heures par semaine, car de nombreux employs de Twitter ont t sommairement licencis.

McSweeney a dclar qu'elle tait veuve et mre d'un fils adolescent.

Elle a affirm dans sa dclaration qu'elle avait eu des discussions avec Musk et certains de ses principaux associs sur l'avenir de l'entreprise et, en particulier sur la rduction des cots, la rduction des effectifs dans sa section ainsi qu'ailleurs dans l'entreprise.

Alors que des coupes taient recherches dans son domaine de responsabilit, elle a eu une conversation tlphonique avec Musk le 13 novembre o, affirme-t-elle, il a dclar que tout excellent personnel qui avait t licenci devait tre rintgr. Elle a ajout qu'il avait ajout que les critres de rintgration taient  que la personne tait excellente, remplissait un rle essentiel  et n'tait  pas ngative .

Elle a dit  il a not que les gens pouvaient tre talentueux, mais pourraient avoir un impact ngatif sur l'quipe et il a dclar qu'il ne voulait pas de connards .

Elle a assur dans sa dclaration qu'elle tait  temporairement rassure  par les propos de Musk, mais deux jours plus tard, elle a t informe par un e-mail au nom d'un associ de Musk qu'une dcision avait t prise pour rduire la taille de l'quipe de politique publique de Twitter de 20 pour cent.

Elle affirme qu' la suite de l'e-mail, elle et d'autres employs se sont vu proposer des  forfaits de sortie  en fonction de leur emplacement.

En raison du manque de clart sur plusieurs questions concernant son contrat de travail, qui la proccupaient ainsi que d'autres travailleurs, McSweeney a dclar qu'elle n'avait pas cliqu sur oui. Elle a dclar que le forfait de sortie ne rpondait pas  ses droits contractuels et que pour ceux qui souhaitaient rester avec Twitter, les conditions gnrales relatives  ce que Musk attendait d'eux n'taient pas nonces dans le document.

Elle a dclar que Musk avait dclar qu'il s'attendait  ce que le personnel travaille depuis le bureau afin que les employs puissent  faire leur travail au plus haut niveau  et pendant les heures normales de travail. Elle n'avait aucun problme  travailler dur pendant des heures, mais n'tait pas prte  s'engager dans une attente indtermine, sans informations sur les changements apports aux attentes par rapport  ses prestations.

Elle a dclar avoir dcouvert le 18 novembre qu'elle avait t exclue du systme informatique de Twitter et avait reu un e-mail sur son compte personnel reconnaissant sa  dmission volontaire  et notant qu'elle avait t accepte. Elle affirme qu'elle est traite comme si elle avait quitt l'entreprise et reste en lock-out.

Cela, prtend-elle, ne lui a laiss d'autre choix que de demander une injonction.

L'affaire reviendra devant le tribunal cette semaine.

*Musk indique que Twitter en a fini avec les licenciements*

McSweeney n'est pas le seul cadre suprieur de Twitter  faire face  l'incertitude quant  son emploi. Aprs que Robin Wheeler, l'ancien responsable des ventes publicitaires de Twitter, ait dmissionn plus tt ce mois-ci, Musk l'a convaincue de rester, mais a fini par la virer quand mme. 

Au cours d'une runion gnrale avec les employs de Twitter la semaine dernire, Musk a dclar que l'entreprise en avait fini avec les licenciements et qu'elle recrutait activement pour des postes dans les domaines de l'ingnierie et des ventes. Ses commentaires ont t faits le jour mme o une vague non spcifie de coupes a touch le dpartement des ventes de Twitter, qui a perdu presque tous ses cadres suprieurs depuis que Musk en a pris la direction.

Musk n'a pas prcis le type de postes d'ingnieurs ou de commerciaux pour lesquels Twitter recrute, et la socit n'a actuellement aucun poste  pourvoir sur son site Web.  En termes d'embauches critiques, je dirais que les personnes qui sont excellentes pour crire des logiciels sont la plus haute priorit , a-t-il dclar lors de la runion. Il a t rapport la semaine dernire que les recruteurs de Twitter contactaient dj les ingnieurs pour leur demander de rejoindre  Twitter 2.0 - an Elon company .

Musk a poursuivi en disant que,  pour tre la place publique numrique, nous devons reprsenter des personnes ayant un large ventail de points de vue, mme si nous ne sommes pas d'accord avec ces points de vue . Il n'a pas abord le licenciement de dizaines d'employs pour avoir publi des tweets et des messages Slack le critiquant au cours des deux dernires semaines.

Il a reconnu que la rorganisation en cours de l'entreprise  comportera beaucoup d'erreurs  mais  se stabilisera avec le temps . En rponse  une question d'un employ, il a dclar que  des parties importantes de la pile technologique doivent tre reconstruites  partir de zro  et,  un autre moment de la runion, il a suggr que ce serait une bonne ide de  dcentraliser quelque peu les choses  en crant des quipes d'ingnieurs au Japon, en Inde, en Indonsie et au Brsil.

L'utilisation historiquement forte de Twitter au Japon a t spcifiquement mentionne par Musk comme ce  quoi l'entreprise devrait aspirer  idalement dans tous les pays sans exception .  On pourrait croire que Twitter est centr sur les tats-Unis, mais en ralit, il est centr sur le Japon. Il y a  peu prs le mme nombre d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens au Japon qu'aux tats-Unis, malgr le fait que le Japon a un tiers de la population des tats-Unis a-t-il dclar .

Source : IT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des raisons derrire le refus de cliquer sur le  oui , invitant les employs  s'engager pour le Twitter 2.0, avances par Sinead McSweeney qui veut nanmoins continuer l'aventure Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord avec sa dmarche faisant intervenir le tribunal ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Comment interprtez-vous le fait que les avocats d'Elon Musk ont reconnu qu'elle n'avait aucune intention de dmissionner, ont confirm que son engagement dans son travail  n'avait jamais t remis en question  et ont dclar que son accs aux systmes informatiques serait rtabli, mais pourtant rien n'a t fait ?
 ::fleche::  Une situation comme celle-ci pourrait-elle servir de dclencheur visant des actions similaires d'autres employs de Twitter n'ayant pas cliqu sur le "oui", mais voulant rester dans l'entreprise ?
 ::fleche::  D'ailleurs, que pensez-vous de cet ultimatum d'Elon Musk ?

----------


## kain_tn

> Il n'existe pas de code gauchiste,  part peut-tre ce qui fait le gauchisme : *du laxisme, de l'troitesse d'esprit, de la certitude de mieux savoir que les autres*, ...


Ah bon? Alors Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde, est un gauchiste??




> Et donc ce qui en dcoule, du code de mauvaise qualit, des tests inexistants ou rgressifs, une ambiance de travail en mode "pas trop vite, pas trop  la fois, pas trop ..."


Mince alors. Je dcouvre grce  toi que j'ai travaill pour des banques gauchistes! Si leur code tait tout pourri, avec peu de tests, une architecture naze et une documentation quasi-inexistante, ce n'tait pas parce que les banquiers voyaient l'IT comme un centre de cots, mais parce qu'en fait c'tait des banquiers gauchistes!  ::ptdr::

----------


## Prox_13

Vous voulez savoir pourquoi je suis apolitique ? 




> Une large coalition de groupes d'activistes politiques/sociaux a accept de ne pas essayer de tuer Twitter en nous privant de revenus publicitaires si j'acceptais cette condition , a tweet Musk.  Ils ont rompu l'accord .





> Certains militants qui ont assist  la runion ont tweet pour confirmer qu'ils n'avaient jamais conclu un tel accord avec Musk, notamment la co-PDG de Free Press, Jessica Gonzalez, qui a aid  diriger une coalition #StopToxicTwitter faisant pression sur les 20 principaux annonceurs de Twitter pour qu'ils boycottent la plateforme.
>  Je ne sais pas de qui Musk parle ici, mais je l'ai rencontr il y a quelques semaines avec des leaders des droits civiques, et je codirige galement la coalition #StopToxicTwitter qui appelle les annonceurs  suspendre les publicits jusqu' ce qu'il redresse le navire , a tweet Gonzalez.  Je n'ai jamais conclu un tel accord .


"Je garrote l'entiret d'un rseau social parce que leur PDG n'est pas d'accord avec notre opinion politique. Et arrtez d'tre toxique, hein !"

Je suis loin d'tre d'accord avec Musk, attention. C'est juste norme, l, on est sur un taux de prtention monstre. A quel moment on bloque tout le monde en dclarant tre contre la toxicit ?

Tiens pour un contre-exemple de l'autre ct de l'horizon : 




> Il n'existe pas de code gauchiste,  part peut-tre ce qui fait le gauchisme : *du laxisme, de l'troitesse d'esprit, de la certitude de mieux savoir que les autres* ...
> Et donc ce qui en dcoule, du code de mauvaise qualit, des tests inexistants ou rgressifs, une ambiance de travail en mode "pas trop vite, pas trop  la fois, pas trop ..."
> Donc si, il existe du "code gauchiste".
> Moi j'ai boss 8 ans dans une startup qui tait les prmices de ce qu'on appel aujourd'hui les wokes, la startup a t un fisco, chaque jour je me battais pour qu'on fasse des tests, pour que l'on rflchisse srieusement  l'architecture, ...
> C'est a, une ambiance gauchiste dans le travail.


Est une personne prtentieuse qui pense que :
- Des dfauts sont inhrents  une opinion politique, plutt qu' une personne (Et est donc exempt elle-mme de ces dfauts)
- Son exprience personnelle est absolue et vrifiable partout.
- La qualit de vie des autres devrait ptir de ses propres problmes.

C'est un parfait ingrdient pour une ambiance toxique, effectivement, mais rien de politique en soi.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Twitter supprime moins de discours haineux et prend beaucoup de temps pour les rvisions, selon un nouveau rapport de l'UE*

*Twitter a pour objectif d'liminer les discours haineux et prend galement beaucoup plus de temps pour les rvisions, comme le confirme un rcent rapport de l'UE qui a recens diverses entreprises de mdias sociaux.*

Les donnes indiquent que la clbre plateforme de mdias sociaux a examin prs de la moiti des rapports qu'elle a reus au sujet de discours haineux tenus illgalement dans un dlai d'un jour. Ce chiffre est  comparer avec les 82 % observs l'anne dernire.

Cela s'est produit au cours d'une priode de six semaines, en avril et en mai, quelques mois seulement avant la prise de contrle par Elon Musk.

En outre, le nombre de messages supprims a galement diminu, de 5 %, pour atteindre 46 %.

L'UE a envoy 3 600 notifications concernant des discours haineux  environ six entreprises diffrentes, dont TikTok, Instagram et mme Facebook. Alors que Facebook a reu environ 1560 chiffres de discours haineux, Twitter est arriv en deuxime position avec prs de 1000 rapports lis  des discours haineux.

Depuis qu'Elon Musk a adapt la plateforme, Twitter a t le thtre de nombreuses usurpations d'identit suite  son plan d'abonnement bleu  8 dollars, actuellement en suspens.

Comme le mentionne le Washington Post, l'utilisation de termes contenant le mot "N" a augment de 500 % en seulement 12 heures aprs la conclusion de l'accord d'acquisition d'Elon Musk.

Le mme jour, l'Union europenne a publi de nouvelles donnes sur la fermeture de son bureau de Bruxelles. Cette nouvelle est intervenue alors que l'UE avait dcid de mettre en place des rgles strictes concernant la modration du contenu sur Twitter.

Dans ce bureau, il n'y avait pas d'employs, Musk les ayant tous licencis auparavant,  l'exception de deux d'entre eux qui ont fini par dmissionner aprs cet appel lanc par lui. Un ultimatum de minuit a t adress  tous les membres du personnel, qui ont t pris d'ajouter des heures  leur horaire de travail, voire d'attendre trois mois pour toucher des indemnits de licenciement.


Un grand nombre d'applications diffrentes, comme Facebook, Instagram et mme YouTube, ont examin moins de rapports pour discours haineux dans une priode de 24 heures au dbut de l'anne. Mais une seule application de mdias sociaux a dpass toutes les autres en termes d'amlioration. Il s'agit de TikTok.

Mais c'est en fait YouTube qui a t la seule application  amliorer considrablement le taux d'incitation  la haine, passant de 59 %  91 %.

La vice-prsidente de la division des valeurs et de la transparence de l'UE a qualifi la nouvelle d'extrmement inquitante pour voir une telle spirale descendante en termes de notifications de rvision lies aux discours de haine. Elle espre que les applications tiennent leurs promesses en consacrant du temps et de la main-d'uvre pour amliorer la situation  l're du numrique.

Source : l'Union Europenne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur la gestion de Twitter par Elon Musk ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'UE flicite Facebook, Twitter et YouTube pour avoir supprim 70 % des contenus haineux signals, mais demande encore plus d'efforts

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de laisser revenir sur le site presque tous les bannis de Twitter, et organise un autre sondage  cet effet

 ::fleche::  Le nombre de messages sur Twitter contenant des insultes racistes a explos depuis qu'Elon Musk a rachet l'influente plateforme, d'aprs une nouvelle tude

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk a dvoil ses plans pour l'avenir au cas o sa plateforme Twitter serait retire de l'App Store, Tesla Pi Phone pourrait tre lanc pour concurrencer iPhone et Android*

Les rumeurs concernant l'arrive sur le march d'un appareil Tesla qui serait le parfait concurrent de l'iPhone et d'Android font surface depuis un certain temps dj.

Aujourd'hui, Elon Musk a dvoil ses plans pour l'avenir au cas o sa plateforme Twitter serait retire de l'App Store.

Musk a mentionn qu'un dispositif serait mis en place et qu'il pourrait faire face  des appareils comme Android et les iPhone. Il estime qu'un plan de secours est ncessaire si les entreprises commencent  prendre des dcisions injustes contre Twitter.

Elon Musk a apport de srieux changements  son application, que beaucoup considrent comme controverse. Certains ont fonctionn, mais d'autres non. Et de nombreux critiques prdisent maintenant que nous n'allons pas tarder  assister  la chute de cette plateforme.

Ensuite, de nombreux annonceurs se sont retirs, estimant que la dcision d'investir tait trop risque. La dcision la plus rcente de Musk qui suscite des interrogations est un sondage dans lequel il a demand si tous les comptes bannis de l'application devaient tre rtablis ou non. Et ce, quelques jours seulement aprs que l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump ait t rintgr dans l'application.

Maintenant, il semble beaucoup plus possible que les efforts de Musk pour promouvoir la libert d'expression finissent par tre considrs comme une violation de diverses directives sur le march actuel. De plus, cette stratgie particulire a permis de comprendre qu'Apple et Google allaient bientt retirer l'application du march.

Ce n'est certainement pas la premire fois que Musk dpose d'normes plaintes contre ces deux grandes entreprises technologiques. Auparavant, il les avait critiques pour avoir propos des tarifs trop levs.


Le fameux Tesla Pi Phone est un appareil dont il a t trs vaguement question dans le pass. Il y a des rumeurs, mais la seule chose qui pousse Musk sur le fil du rasoir est son acquisition de Twitter et ce qu'il fera ensuite au cas o les choses ne fonctionneraient pas.

Il convient de mentionner que l'ide n'est pas farfelue. En effet, Tesla possde sa propre usine de microprocesseurs pour crer des puces et empiler des logiciels avec toutes sortes de jeux et mme des applications. Et avec plus d'un million de clients, c'est une vision qui pourrait bien se concrtiser un jour.

Pour l'instant, la nouvelle n'est qu'un indice de Musk sur ce qui pourrait tre sa prochaine affaire, mais elle n'est pas encore ralise.

Il y a beaucoup de choses  considrer en ce qui concerne Apple et Google et leur comportement. S'ils se regroupent sur Twitter, beaucoup de choses peuvent changer, y compris le fait qu'Elon Musk tire sur diffrents plans.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite. Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a vendu pour environ 8,5 Mds*$ d'actions Tesla dans les jours qui ont suivi l'accord de rachat de Twitter, il souhaiterait embaucher un nouveau PDG pour Twitter

 ::fleche::  Les pertes d'actions de Tesla dpassent les 575 milliards de dollars, tandis que *la patience des investisseurs s'puise* face au *spectacle* auquel Elon Musk se livre sur Twitter

----------


## Fagus

> Elon Musk, a dclar que le nombre d'inscriptions de nouveaux utilisateurs sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux n'a jamais t aussi lev


C'est parce qu'ils ont vir l'quipe de modration des bots  ::aie::

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Est une personne prtentieuse qui pense que :
> - Des dfauts sont inhrents  une opinion politique, plutt qu' une personne (Et est donc exempt elle-mme de ces dfauts)
> - Son exprience personnelle est absolue et vrifiable partout.
> - La qualit de vie des autres devrait ptir de ses propres problmes.
> 
> C'est un parfait ingrdient pour une ambiance toxique, effectivement, mais rien de politique en soi.


Je reposte mon message car j'ignore pourquoi il a t supprim sans raison.

Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, sur la dfinition du gauchisme qui littralement pourrit notre socit et donne naissance aprs  des extrmisme du type "Stay woke" retrouv dans les toilettes de Twitter, par exemple.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Pour participer  un club de sport "woke" (prnant l'inclusion de tous et toutes) je peux te garantir qu'on passe du temps  rflchir aux structures, aux moyens de mise en place et de contrle, alors qu'on ne parle pas de code mais de relations humaines.
> Le wokisme est trs loin du laxisme, bien au contraire, il est intransigeant sur certains sujets et l'un de mes rles dans ce club est de rappeler que nous ne sommes pas wokes mais inclusifs et que cette diffrence nous permet d'tre un club de sport inclusif (ce qui est possible) et pas un club de sport woke (ce qui n'est pas possible, la radicalit du wokisme est incompatible avec certaines bases de la comptition)


Woke et inclusif, a n'a aucun rapport, comme tu le dis.

Etre inclusif, c'est faire preuve de bon sens et accepter tout le monde, tre woke, c'est considrer que par dfinition, les hommes blancs htro sont criminel par le simple fait d'tre ce qu'ils sont et qu'ils doivent tre radiqu par le mtissage ou par la force.

Et, considrer que le patriarcat est par dfinition une forme d'asservissement de la femme, alors qu'en contre parti, ils imposent leur modle eux aussi et font exactement ce qu'ils reprochent.

Ceux qui sont wokes, sont dans la grande majorit deux types de populations : les noir.es/mtisses haineux/ses et les blanc.he.s fil.le.s de riches privilgi.e.s

On ne peut pas, faire comme si l'idologie woke n'tait rien d'autre que des gens de bon sens, qui veulent le bien de l'humanit et la paix dans le monde, car ce n'est pas vrai, c'est totalement l'inverse.

Les wokes sont ni ni plus ni moins, qu'une forme de mutation du nazisme, qui cette fois-ci n'est pas orient envers les juifs, mais en vers les blancs.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Elon Musk affirme qu'Apple a menac de retirer Twitter de l'App Store* 
*et qu'Apple a pratiquement cess de faire de la publicit sur la plateforme*

*Elon Musk a accus Apple de menacer de vouloir bloquer Twitter de sa boutique d'applications sans dire pourquoi, dans une srie de tweets lundi qui indiquaient galement que le fabricant d'iPhone avait cess de faire de la publicit sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Le PDG milliardaire de Twitter et Tesla a dclar qu'Apple faisait pression sur Twitter en raison de ses exigences en matire de modration du contenu. Cette action, qui n'a pas t confirme par Apple, ne serait pas inhabituelle, car la socit applique rgulirement ses rgles et a dj retir des applications telles que Gab et Parler.*


Elon Musk affirme qu'Apple a menac de "retenir" Twitter de l'App Store iOS pour des raisons inconnues. La nouvelle fait suite  un tweet dans lequel Musk affirmait qu'Apple avait  pour la plupart cess de faire de la publicit  sur la plateforme et  un sondage demandant si Apple devait  publier toutes les mesures de censure qu'elle a prises et qui affectent ses clients . Si la dclaration de Musk est exacte, "retenir" pourrait signifier le rejet temporaire d'une mise  jour de l'application Twitter ou impliquer une menace plus srieuse d'expulser Twitter de l'App Store iOS, un rsultat potentiel dvastateur pour Twitter.

Cette nouvelle fait suite  des signes beaucoup plus subtils de tension croissante entre Apple et Twitter, proprit de Musk. Musk a critiqu les frais d'Apple sur l'App Store pour les achats in-app, les qualifiant de  taxe cache de 30 %  sur Internet. Et Phil Schiller, le patron de l'App Store d'Apple, a supprim son compte Twitter  la suite du rachat par Musk, peu aprs que le compte de Donald Trump ait t rtabli.  Apple a surtout cess de faire de la publicit sur Twitter. Dtestent-ils la libert d'expression en Amrique ? , a dclar Musk, qui a privatis Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars le mois dernier, dans un tweet. Il a ensuite tagu le compte Twitter du directeur gnral d'Apple, Tim Cook, dans un autre tweet, demandant  ce qui se passe ici ? .

Dans une interview accorde le 15 novembre  CBS News, le PDG d'Apple, Tim Cook, a dclar au sujet de Twitter :  Ils disent qu'ils vont continuer  modrer. Je compte sur eux pour continuer  le faire . Musk, cependant, s'est engag  assouplir les directives de modration de Twitter et a lanc l'ide d'une leve massive de l'interdiction des comptes suspendus. 

Cette action, qui n'a pas t confirme par Apple, ne serait pas inhabituelle, car la socit applique rgulirement ses rgles et a dj retir des applications telles que Gab et Parler. Parler, qui est populaire auprs des conservateurs amricains, a t rtabli par Apple en 2021 aprs que l'application a mis  jour ses pratiques en matire de contenu et de modration, ont indiqu les entreprises  l'poque.  Je n'ai pas compris jusqu'o cette ide tait remonte dans la chane alimentaire d'Apple et, sans le savoir, je ne sais pas s'il faut prendre tout cela au srieux , a dclar Randal Picker, professeur  la facult de droit de l'universit de Chicago.

Selon la socit de mesure publicitaire Pathmatics, Apple a dpens environ 131 600 dollars en publicits sur Twitter entre le 10 et le 16 novembre, contre 220 800 dollars entre le 16 et le 22 octobre, soit la semaine prcdant la conclusion de l'accord avec Musk. Au premier trimestre 2022, Apple tait le premier annonceur sur Twitter, dpensant 48 millions de dollars et reprsentant plus de 4 % du chiffre d'affaires total pour la priode, a rapport le Washington Post, citant un document interne de Twitter.

Parmi la liste des griefs tweets par Musk figure la commission de 30 % qu'Apple facture aux dveloppeurs de logiciels pour les achats in-app, Musk ayant post un mme suggrant qu'il tait prt   partir en guerre  avec Apple plutt que de payer cette commission.

Cette commission a suscit des critiques et des poursuites judiciaires de la part d'entreprises telles qu'Epic Games, le crateur de "Fortnite", tout en attirant l'attention des rgulateurs  l'chelle mondiale. La commission pourrait peser sur les tentatives de Musk d'augmenter les revenus des abonnements sur Twitter, en partie pour compenser l'exode des annonceurs en raison de problmes de modration du contenu.

Des entreprises, de General Mills au constructeur automobile de luxe Audi of America, ont cess ou interrompu leurs activits publicitaires sur Twitter depuis l'acquisition, et Musk a dclar au dbut du mois que la socit avait enregistr une baisse "massive" de ses revenus. Les ventes de publicit reprsentent environ 90 % des revenus de Twitter.

L'absolutiste de la libert d'expression, dont la socit a rtabli ces derniers jours plusieurs comptes Twitter, dont celui de l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump, a accus les groupes militants de faire pression sur les annonceurs.

Ben Bajarin, responsable des technologies grand public au sein du cabinet d'tudes Creative Strategies, a dclar que Musk en savait peut-tre trop sur le processus normal d'examen des applications par Apple.  L'examen des applications par Apple n'est en aucun cas parfait et constitue un processus constamment frustrant pour les dveloppeurs, mais d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu, il s'agit d'une conversation  double sens , a-t-il dclar.

Twitter a longtemps test les limites de la modration de l'App Store d'Apple, qui a russi  pousser Discord, Tumblr et d'autres services  masquer les contenus potentiellement choquants (gnralement des contenus pour adultes) ou  les interdire compltement. Twitter reste l'une des seules grandes plateformes  autoriser encore les contenus pour adultes sur son application, et un rcent ditorial de Yoel Roth, ancien cadre de Twitter, a rvl que l'entreprise s'est priodiquement dispute avec Apple au sujet de contenus tels que les insultes raciales et le hashtag #boobs.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'exode des annonceurs de Twitter, plus d'un tiers des 100 principaux clients de Twitter n'ont pas fait de publicit sur la plateforme, depuis qu'Elon Musk en a pris les commandes

 ::fleche::  Twitter admet qu'il pourrait perdre des annonceurs et du personnel en raison de la prise de contrle d'Elon Musk dans un dossier dpos auprs de la SEC

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, le chat chinois, soit une application permettant de tout faire, de la messagerie aux paiements lectroniques

 ::fleche::  La capitalisation boursire de Twitter est tombe  9 milliards de dollars en dessous du prix d'achat propos par Elon Musk, tandis que des inquitudes concernant l'accord mergent

----------


## totozor

> Woke et inclusif, a n'a aucun rapport, comme tu le dis.
> Etre inclusif, c'est faire preuve de bon sens et accepter tout le monde, tre woke, c'est considrer que par dfinition, les hommes blancs htro sont criminel par le simple fait d'tre ce qu'ils sont et qu'ils doivent tre radiqu par le mtissage ou par la force.
> Et, considrer que le patriarcat est par dfinition une forme d'asservissement de la femme, alors qu'en contre parti, ils imposent leur modle eux aussi et font exactement ce qu'ils reprochent.
> Ceux qui sont wokes, sont dans la grande majorit deux types de populations : les noir.es/mtisses haineux/ses et les blanc.he.s fil.le.s de riches privilgi.e.s
> On ne peut pas, faire comme si l'idologie woke n'tait rien d'autre que des gens de bon sens, qui veulent le bien de l'humanit et la paix dans le monde, car ce n'est pas vrai, c'est totalement l'inverse.


Je suis globalement d'accord avec a.



> Les wokes sont ni ni plus ni moins, qu'une forme de mutation du nazisme, qui cette fois-ci n'est pas orient envers les juifs, mais en vers les blancs.


La dessus je ne suis pas d'accord,
premirement, les nazis avaient des cibles bien dfinies (juifs, tziganes, handicaps, LGBT), la cible des wokes est plus floue, sa "cible type" est un homme blanc cis mais pas tous, il pourrait aussi tre un policier noir qui reprsente  la fois le patriarcat et l'autorit.
Ensuite, l'objectif des nazis entre autres tait de tuer les juifs (entre autres) alors que les wokes (aussi radicaux soient ils) veulent contraindre les "blancs" au silence ou  la soumission.
Et pour finir, les nazis ont pass de portes pour mettre des gens dans des trains, les wokes ont @ JeanMichelMascu sur Twitter.

Donc oui il faut combattre les deux mais la mthode  utiliser n'est pas la meme.
Et en l'occurrence, les wokes moins on en parle plus ils sont insignifiants.
Et moins on en parle moins il y en a qui arrivent dans mon club.




> Elon Musk affirme qu'Apple a menac de retirer Twitter de l'App Store


Pour en revenir au sujet je vais tre ultra constructif :
bbou, tu maltraites tout le monde et tu viens pleurer dans les jupons de maman quand un pair vient de chercher de noises.
bbou, elle est vraiment dure ta vie d'homme puissant qui a vir plus de 5000 personnes en quelques jours sans procs et promet de pleurer sang et eaux  ceux qui restent.
bbou, tu veux un chocolat pour te consoler?

----------


## escartefigue

Ne connaissant pas le sens du terme "Woke", mme si j'en perois les contours avec ce qui se dit ici,  j'ai fait quelques recherches sur la toile.

Si on en croit cet article du monde :

https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...1_4355770.html

Le terme serait plutt positif, mme s'il peut inspirer des craintes, comme tout mouvement de masse.

Du coup, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un mot valise, chacun y mettant ce qu'il a envie d'y mettre.

----------


## vanquish

> Tesla Pi Phone pourrait tre lancer pour concurrencer iPhone et Android


Si son tlphone peut sortir coup de l'univers Google, il peut difficilement se faire sans Android.
Pour qu'un tlphone se vende, il faut des applications. 
Si je ne peut pas voir l'application de ma banque ou mon appli musicale prfre (se sont des exemples), je ne vais pas acheter le tlphone.
Si les tlphones se vendent peu, les dveloppeurs de feront pas les applications.
Microsoft s'est dj cass les dents sur ce cercle vicieux.
Imposer un autre store ne sera dj pas si vident, mais un nouvel OS, mme avec la tchatch de Musk, cela me parait impossible.

Si pour sauver Twitter, Musk a besoin d'un nouveau terminal pour s'y connecter, c'est quand mme mal barr. 
Surtout que cela ne rgle pas le problme des annonceurs.

----------


## totozor

> Ne connaissant pas le sens du terme "Woke", mme si j'en perois les contours avec ce qui se dit ici,  j'ai fait quelques recherches sur la toile.
> Si on en croit cet article du monde :
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...1_4355770.html
> Le terme serait plutt positif, mme s'il peut inspirer des craintes, comme tout mouvement de masse.
> Du coup, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un mot valise, chacun y mettant ce qu'il a envie d'y mettre.


Le terme a normment volu en peu de temps.
J'ai vu ses premires apparitions chez des amis militants LGBT pour lesquels un woke tait une personne qui avait conscience des ingalits systmiques entre les gens.
quelques semaines plus tard le terme apparaissait dans des mdias classiques (le youtube "standard", quelques chroniqueurs d'emissions)
Le terme a vraiment perc quand des politiques de droite et d'extrme droite ont commenc  condamner les wokistes (avant on disait SJW) et le wokisme. Le woke etait devenu wokiste et venait de devenir une personne qui s'indigne (essentiellement sur Twitter) et critique la moindre attitude qui pourrait tre l'expression d'un privilge d'une personne vis  vis d'une autre.
La gauche a dcid de ne pas se prononcer voir de monter dans le mme train pour condamner ces extrmistes twitter.
La dfinition initiale ayant t abandonne par tous, je n'entends plus aucun militant LGBT utiliser ce terme.

C'est devenu un terme utiliser par "les droites" pour regrouper tous les pro-LGBT, antiracistes, anticoloniaux qui parlent trop fort. Et comme le terme est vague on peut y mettre les islamogauchistes, les communistes, certains vegans etc.

Cette histoire est un masterclass de maitrise de la communication par les droites.
C'est aussi un exemple de la dconnexion des gauches avec certaines luttes qui leur sont quasi offertes.
C'est aussi la preuve de la faiblesse du militantisme inclusif franais, qui rcupre les luttes amricaines sans les en prendre le contrle. (les luttes inclusives amricaines et europennes n'ont pas tout  fait ni les mme enjeux ni les mme formes de luttes efficaces)

----------


## Prox_13

> Je reposte mon message car j'ignore pourquoi il a t supprim sans raison.
> 
> Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, sur la dfinition du gauchisme qui littralement pourrit notre socit et donne naissance aprs  des extrmisme du type "Stay woke" retrouv dans les toilettes de Twitter, par exemple.


Je parlais de toi, bonhomme.  ::ptdr::

----------


## JaujonX11

> Ne connaissant pas le sens du terme "Woke", mme si j'en perois les contours avec ce qui se dit ici,  j'ai fait quelques recherches sur la toile.
> 
> Si on en croit cet article du monde :
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...1_4355770.html
> 
> Le terme serait plutt positif, mme s'il peut inspirer des craintes, comme tout mouvement de masse.
> 
> Du coup, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un mot valise, chacun y mettant ce qu'il a envie d'y mettre.


Premirement, ce n'est pas un mouvement de masse mais un mouvement institutionnel de type rvolution culturelle. Il se diffuse d'abord dans les administrations publiques et prives (universits, comits d'entreprises) parmi un cercle de personnes en position d'autorit et a pour vocation de changer la socit (top-down).
La vitrine publique de ce mouvement, c'est de rendre les gens conscients des discriminations subies par les minorits. Cet nonc parat innocent et tout  fait acceptable mais il a des implications trs lourdes: division de la socit en catgories identitaires, assignation des individus  des groupes catgoriels arbitraires, et enfin politiques discriminatoires ou vexatoires en bout de chane.
Le volet idologique de ce mouvement est un mlange de pseudo-science (prjugs inconscients) et de thorie du complot (suprmatie blanche), et les rsultats attendus et obtenus ne font objet d'aucune tude quantitative.

----------


## Prox_13

> Ne connaissant pas le sens du terme "Woke", mme si j'en perois les contours avec ce qui se dit ici,  j'ai fait quelques recherches sur la toile.
> Si on en croit cet article du monde :
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...1_4355770.html
> Le terme serait plutt positif, mme s'il peut inspirer des craintes, comme tout mouvement de masse.
> Du coup, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un mot valise, chacun y mettant ce qu'il a envie d'y mettre.



tre "Woke" c'est tre "veill" c'est  dire tre conscient des problmes auxquels les minorits, les opprims et la plupart des victimes de la justice sociale font face tous les jours. C'est la dfinition originale et objective.

Originalement, quand le terme est arriv, c'tait une ide trs intressante parce qu'elle permettait a n'importe qui de prendre conscience de la condition sociale de chacun. On pouvait donc esprer une bonne pente, qui permettrait d'aider les gens  s'en sortir ou mme un anti-poison  l'individualisme quasi-impos via les rseaux.

Le problme, c'est que la morale est une surface trs glissante, et les drives suintent de plus en plus dangereusement. (Gatekeeping, communautarisme identitaire, ultra-judiciarisation des relations, support de thorie du complot -Suprmatie blanche, Critical Race Theory, etc...-)
Entre les appropriations politiques, les social-justice warriors qui attisent la haine sur internet pour de la popularit et le climat infme des rseaux sociaux; Le mouvement Woke et son contre-courant potentiellement plus dangereux rverbrent aux Etats-Unis chaque lection tout en gagnant en amplitude, ce qui a donn cette clatement de violence lors de "l'assaut sur la Maison Blanche".

De plus, le mouvement Woke est international; Il s'est export dans des cultures qui sont loin des valeurs anglo-saxonnes, causant un choc culturel vertigineux plutt qu'un mouvement progressiste et consistant. 

Pour moi, la monte en popularit de Trump est en partie lie au mouvement Woke, qui s'est trouv un parfait ennemi dans ce vieux dmocrate devenu conservateur. (galement un ras le bol face aux castes politiques Clinton-Bush qui monopolisent le pouvoir depuis plusieurs dcennies, ce qui fait cho  la victoire d'Obama par exemple)

Aprs je suis pessimiste, je pars du principe qu'on ne peut pas esprer que les gens changent simplement en leur faisant la morale, mme en ayant raison, sinon on en serait pas l actuellement. Quand on met ceci  l'chelle d'un pays, c'est encore pire.
C'est pour cela que pour moi, tre woke actuellement, c'est un concept gnial, avec une terrible excution. J'ai quelques exemples anecdotiques d'amis qui ont plong dans cette idologie et qui ont fini par se marginaliser d'eux-mmes de mon ct.

L'article Wikipdia  ce sujet expose bien deux points de vues sur le mouvement Woke.

----------


## JaujonX11

> tre "Woke" c'est tre "veill" c'est  dire tre conscient des problmes auxquels les minorits, les opprims et les plupart des victimes de la justice sociale font face tous les jours. C'est la dfinition originale et objective.
> L'article Wikipdia  ce sujet expose bien deux points de vues sur le mouvement Woke.


Le problme avec ce genre d'nonc, c'est qu'il ne rend pas compte de la ralit.

Je prends par exemple le cas de la Grande-Bretagne pour illustrer mon propos. La Grande-Bretagne dispose de statistiques ethniques, ce qui aide  tudier les disparits entre groupes ethniques. Il existe un groupe ethnique majoritaire blanc ainsi que divers autres groupes ethniques plus ou moins minoritaires (source: Office for National Statistics  Wealth and Assets Survey).
D'aprs votre nonc, les minorits sont systmatiquement dsavantages. Or quand on consulte les donnes scientifiques, on s'aperoit que les groupes qui russissent conomiquement le mieux sont des minorits,  la seule exception des personnes d'origine noir caribenne. Le groupe majoritaire blanc est le groupe qui performe le moins, juste devant le groupe prcdemment cit. Donc nous a la preuve factuelle que l'nonc selon lequel un groupe minoritaire est systmatiquement dsavantag par rapport  un groupe majoritaire blanc est erron ds le dpart (pour le cas de la Grande-Bretagne). Ds lors, l'idologie woke ne peut tre, au mieux, qu'un narratif, ou bien une croyance, si elle repose sur un nonc qui ne se vrifie pas dans les faits.

----------


## BleAcheD

Le mouvement 'woke' partait d'une bonne intention. 
Maintenant le problme du 'wokisme' amricain c'est qu'il est gangrn par des extrmistes et suprmacistes et commence mme  ctoyer le complotisme dans certains cercles. Quand une idologie devient un dogme, c'est inquitant.
Le second problme c'est les grosses entreprises qui se servent de a pour se donner une bonne image, facilement.
Et troisimement, c'est la facilit qu'a l'e-d de catgoriser quelqu'un de 'woke' pour le dcrdibiliser. Un peu comme le 'facho' pour terminer un dbat sans avancer d'arguments...

----------


## Prox_13

> Le problme avec ce genre d'nonc, c'est qu'il ne rend pas compte de la ralit.
> 
> Je prends par exemple le cas de la Grande-Bretagne pour illustrer mon propos. La Grande-Bretagne dispose de statistiques ethniques, ce qui aide  tudier les disparits entre groupes ethniques. Il existe un groupe ethnique majoritaire blanc ainsi que divers autres groupes ethniques plus ou moins minoritaires (source: Office for National Statistics  Wealth and Assets Survey).
> D'aprs votre nonc, les minorits sont systmatiquement dsavantages. Or quand on consulte les donnes scientifiques, on s'aperoit que les groupes qui russissent conomiquement le mieux sont des minorits,  la seule exception des personnes d'origine noir caribenne. Le groupe majoritaire blanc est le groupe qui performe le moins, juste devant le groupe prcdemment cit. Donc nous a la preuve factuelle que l'nonc selon lequel un groupe minoritaire est systmatiquement dsavantag par rapport  un groupe majoritaire blanc est erron ds le dpart (pour le cas de la Grande-Bretagne). Ds lors, l'idologie woke ne peut tre, au mieux, qu'un narratif, ou bien une croyance, si elle repose sur un nonc qui ne se vrifie pas dans les faits.


C'est pour cela que la dfinition ne se limite pas  "Minorits", mais bien  la "plupart des victimes de la justice sociale font face tous les jours".
Pour info, cette dfinition est tir du dictionnaire Merriam Webster.

----------


## JaujonX11

> C'est pour cela que la dfinition ne se limite pas  "Minorits", mais bien  la "plupart des victimes de la justice sociale font face tous les jours".
> Pour info, cette dfinition est tir du dictionnaire Merriam Webster.


Tout  fait, mais ma critique va au wokisme, qui considre, lui, que quand on est beaucoup en proportion de critre bidons, on a moins de problmes, ce qui est une falsification.

----------


## totozor

> Premirement, ce n'est pas un mouvement de masse mais un mouvement institutionnel de type rvolution culturelle. Il se diffuse d'abord dans les administrations publiques et prives (universits, comits d'entreprises) parmi un cercle de personnes en position d'autorit et a pour vocation de changer la socit (top-down).


Je serais peut-tre un peu plus cynique sur ce sujet.
Je ne penses pas que le mouvement est initialement institutionnel mais l'uvre d'une minorit qui joue avec la "culpabilit blanche" de certaines institutions Amricaine pour les pousser au changement.
Institutions qui vont ensuite vendre leur "innocence"  coup de pink washing.
Une sorte de down-top-down.
Le cynisme de cette dmarche est que les institutions vont faire le maximum et donc plus que de raison pour tre sr d'tre chat perch.



> [...]Cet nonc parat innocent et tout  fait acceptable mais il a des implications trs lourdes: division de la socit en catgories identitaires, assignation des individus  des groupes catgoriels arbitraires, et enfin politiques discriminatoires ou vexatoires en bout de chane.


C'est l o les choses ne sont pas videntes. La socit est divise en catgories donc le fminisme ou l'antiracisme avant le "wokisme" n'ont pas cr les divisions ils les ont constates. Par contre c'est un amplificateur qui est parfois malheureux.
Je penses par exemple que l'immense erreur des wokiste Twitter consiste  faire opposer les "dominants" des "discrimins" alors qu'ils ont souvent un pied dans chaque catgorie et que a les rend parfois antiwoke dans leurs propos.
Les groupes ne sont pas si arbitraires que a (en gnral, ne vous penchez pas sur les derniers groupes de la longue chaine de LGBTQetc), ils correspondent  la faon dont on t'identifie dans la rue. Ce qui fait que je suis un homme cis quand je me balade en rue en gnral mais devient homo quand je me balade avec des potes homos ou trans. (Et oui il m'arrive de subir de l'homophobie malgr mon htrosexualit)
Leur politique est vexatoire parce qu'ils dnoncent un "systme" mais combattent des actes individuels. Du coup tout le monde se sent plus ou moins vis et ils gnrent une leve de bouclier gnrale.



> Le volet idologique de ce mouvement est un mlange de pseudo-science (prjugs inconscients) et de thorie du complot (suprmatie blanche), et les rsultats attendus et obtenus ne font objet d'aucune tude quantitative.


Je suis relativement sur d'avoir lu des articles sourcs qui quantifiait une partie des disparits entre personnes cis et trans. Je n'avais pas lu les sources mais les avaient ouvertes et parcouru, a avait l'air chiant comme une tude scientifique.
Mais je reconnais aussi facilement qu'une grande partie des choses que je lis la dessus est surtout l'illustration d'vnement vcu individuellement.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Je parlais de toi, bonhomme.


J'ai bien compris Einstein, mais par contre tu n'a pas saisi que je me foutait de ta tronche, petit.

Tu sembles tre si bien dans ton pays, le wokistan.

----------


## JaujonX11

> Je serais peut-tre un peu plus cynique sur ce sujet.
> Je ne penses pas que le mouvement est initialement institutionnel mais l'uvre d'une minorit qui joue avec la "culpabilit blanche" de certaines institutions Amricaine pour les pousser au changement.
> Institutions qui vont ensuite vendre leur "innocence"  coup de pink washing.
> Une sorte de down-top-down.


Juste pour se rendre un petit peu compte du caractre institutionnel du wokisme, voici un extrait d'interview d'Amy Gallagher (en anglais, dsol) dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  l'administration hospitalire anglaise: 



J'attire l'attention sur le fait qu'il ne s'agit videmment que de la version d'une des parties, mais c'est suffisant pour se rendre compte de la virulence de la rponse institutionnelle quand une employe (infirmire) ose dsapprouver un cursus sur la thorie critique de la race.

----------


## Prox_13

> J'ai bien compris Einstein, mais par contre tu n'a pas saisi que je me foutait de ta tronche, petit.
> 
> Tu sembles tre si bien dans ton pays, le wokistan.


Coupler sarcasmes, insultes et politique. Quel homme... Et tout a pour finir sur une conclusion d'insulte mi-molle qui dmontre par A + B que tu n'as mme pas lu ce que j'ai cris.

Honntement, j'aurais pu t'insulter ou te manquer de respect aussi, mais tu le fais dj mieux que moi  ::lol::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter a maintenant du mal  payer certains employs en Europe  temps,*
*aprs les dparts massifs qui ont touch son service des salaires  * 

*Twitter enqute sur les raisons pour lesquelles certains employs en Europe n'ont pas reu leur salaire de novembre en temps opportun dans un contexte de rduction du personnel et de licenciements massifs dans l'entreprise depuis la prise de contrle d'Elon Musk.*

Le personnel de Twitter au Royaume-Uni a reu un e-mail juste avant 13 heures, heure de Londres, le 25 novembre, leur indiquant que leur date de paiement serait le 28 novembre. Paralllement  l'e-mail, envoy par l'quipe de paie EMEA, le personnel a reu ses fiches de paie mensuelles habituelles. Cependant, le personnel au Royaume-Uni et en Allemagne ne semble pas avoir t pay  temps.

 Il a t port  notre attention que certains d'entre vous n'ont peut-tre pas encore reu votre salaire de novembre 2022 sur votre compte bancaire , lit-on dans un e-mail envoy au personnel actuel et ancien.  Les paiements sont passs par notre compte bancaire Twitter, et comme d'habitude, sans changement dans le processus .

L'e-mail indique que cela  pourrait tre un retard dans le rglement interbancaire , mais ajoute que la socit  enqute activement [sur le sujet] avec notre banque et vous tiendra au courant .

Quatre sources indpendantes au Royaume-Uni et en Allemagne ont dclar qu'elles n'avaient pas reu de paiement le matin o leurs salaires taient dus. Les sources comprenaient des employs actuels et anciens, ces derniers devant toujours tre pays selon les conditions de leur libration de l'entreprise.

Habituellement, le personnel de Twitter est pay le 28 de chaque mois. Si la journe tombe un lundi, le personnel voit gnralement son salaire comme un paiement en attente le vendredi qui est finalement pass dans les comptes  minuit le samedi.

Twitter a dj t critiqu par d'anciens membres du personnel pour ne pas avoir pay leurs dpenses  temps. Les anciens employs de Twitter qui ont engag des dpenses tandis qu'ils travaillaient pour l'entreprise doivent des milliers de dollars qui s'affichent sur leurs comptes bancaires personnels. 

Alors que le personnel au Royaume-Uni et en Allemagne n'a pas t pay, ceux aux Pays-Bas et en Irlande l'ont t, ce qui suggre que le problme est un problme de personnel et de fonctionnement, plutt qu'un refus systmatique de payer les travailleurs.  L'entreprise n'est tout simplement pas bien gre , a dclar un ancien membre du personnel britannique concern.


*Des services considrablement rduits, voire inexistants*

Une grande partie de l'organisation financire de Twitter, y compris son service de paie, a quitt l'entreprise en rponse  un ultimatum d'Elon Musk qui s'est visiblement retourn contre lui. Outre le service de la paie, l'quipe de Twitter charge de la fiscalit amricaine et l'quipe charge de l'information financire ont galement dmissionn, ont dclar deux personnes au fait de la question. Ces trois segments de l'entreprise font partie de l'organisation financire et comptable de Twitter. Bien que la comptabilit ait t  moins touche  par les dmissions, cette partie de l'organisation est galement plus petite maintenant, a dclar l'une des personnes.

La perte des employs du service des salaires et d'autres services financiers s'inscrit dans le cadre d'une dmission massive des employs de Twitter qui ont refus de s'engager dans le projet de Twitter 2.0 propos par Musk. Dans un courriel, le milliardaire a dclar que la plateforme sera dsormais un lieu de travail  extrmement hardcore  et ax sur l'ingnierie. Il a donn une fentre d'un peu plus de 24 heures  l'ensemble de l'entreprise pour dcider si elle souhaitait s'engager  travailler avec cette culture d'entreprise. Ceux qui voulaient poursuivre l'aventure devaient manifester leur approbation en cliquant sur un lien inclus dans l'e-mail. Ceux qui n'ont pas cliqu sur le lien, qui ne comportait qu'une option "oui", taient alors considrs comme dmissionnaires et devaient recevoir trois mois de salaire  titre d'indemnit de dpart, a expliqu Elon Musk.

*Les implications*

Un ancien employ de Twitter a partag des captures d'cran de son compte bancaire montrant que son salaire non pay l'avait pouss  un dcouvert. L'ancien membre du personnel est galement redevable des dpenses de l'entreprise encourues pendant qu'il y travaillait.  D'abord, on vous dit [sic] _you are out_ [vous n'tes plus dans l'quipe], mais nous allons essayer de sauver votre emploi , a dclar l'ancien employ.  Ensuite, on vous dit que vous serez pay, donc vous ne pouvez pas commencer  travailler [ailleurs] ou tre pay pour un [autre] travail, sinon vous tes vir. C'est maintenant le jour de paie et les prlvements automatiques commencent  tre prlevs sur un compte pratiquement vide .

 J'ai honte d'avoir fait confiance aux paroles des cadres suprieurs qui ont maintenant tous reu leur argent et en profitent avec joie, tandis que nous autres souffrons comme a. C'est une faon trs dure de pousser les gens  dmissionner plutt que d'attendre leurs indemnits de dpart .

Hier,  midi, heure du Royaume-Uni, certains membres du personnel ont signal qu'ils taient pays avec une rfrence de paiement atypique de la faon dont Twitter paierait habituellement leurs salaires  bien qu'un ancien employ ait estim qu'environ 80% des travailleurs n'avaient pas t pays vers 13 heures, heure du Royaume-Uni, sur la base de conversations tenues dans un groupe Slack contenant des employs anciens et actuels.

Un ancien membre du personnel a partag une capture d'cran montrant qu'un paiement avait t effectu, puis annul, hier matin. Un autre ancien employ de Twitter a dclar qu'  au moins 20 personnes ont d appeler leurs fournisseurs de prts hypothcaires en raison d'un manque de fonds, car leur salaire n'est pas arriv  temps  .

 18 heures, heure du Royaume-Uni, certains membres du personnel au Royaume-Uni n'avaient toujours pas t pays, selon ceux qui avaient accs au groupe. Certains ont reu un e-mail suggrant que les banques rceptrices faisaient l'objet de contrles antifraude.

D'autres ont rapport que les paiements provenaient de diffrentes banques que Twitter n'utiliserait gnralement pas pour payer les salaires, contrairement aux affirmations antrieures de Twitter au personnel selon lesquelles les choses se passeraient  comme d'habitude, sans changement du processus .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Une situation qui tait prvisible ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture en faites-vous ?

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Coupler sarcasmes, insultes et politique. Quel homme... Et tout a pour finir sur une conclusion d'insulte mi-molle qui dmontre par A + B que tu n'as mme pas lu ce que j'ai cris.
> 
> Honntement, j'aurais pu t'insulter ou te manquer de respect aussi, mais tu le fais dj mieux que moi


Relis toi, c'est exactement ce que tu fais depuis le dpart, bienvenu au club, petit.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Les licenciements et des dmissions ont vid l'quipe de Twitter charge de la scurit des enfants,* 
*alors que Musk a dclar que la lutte contre les abus envers les enfants est sa principale priorit*

*Il y a quelques semaines, Elon Musk, PDG de Twitter, a demand  ses employs restants de faire preuve de loyaut en les incitant  cliquer sur un lien "oui" dans un courriel. En cliquant sur "oui", les employs disaient  Musk qu'ils taient d'accord pour travailler plus longtemps, s'ils pouvaient garder leur emploi. C'tait la faon dont Musk voyait qui, dans son quipe existante, tait vraiment prt  s'aligner sur ses efforts "hardcore" pour construire Twitter 2.0. Musk a rapidement compris  quel point son offre tait peu attrayante lorsqu'un nombre crasant d'employs n'ont pas cliqu sur le bouton "oui". Parmi ceux qui ont rejet les conditions svres de Musk, il y avait apparemment prs de la moiti de l'quipe mondiale de Twitter ddie  la prvention de l'exploitation sexuelle des enfants sur la plateforme.*


Il ne reste plus qu'un seul employ de Twitter au sein d'une quipe charge de supprimer les documents relatifs aux abus sexuels sur les enfants au Japon et dans la rgion Asie-Pacifique, a rapport Wired. Twitter employait auparavant au moins quatre employs chargs de la scurit des enfants dans ces rgions, a dcouvert Wired sur LinkedIn. Ces employs taient bass  Singapour, le sige asiatique de Twitter, mais trois d'entre eux ont publiquement quitt Twitter en novembre. Des sources ont dclar que cela ne laissait qu'un seul employ  temps plein en Asie-Pacifique pour s'attaquer au problme massif du CSAM (child sex abuse material : exploitation sexuelle des enfants) sur Twitter. La rgion Asie-Pacifique abrite 60 % de la population mondiale, soit environ 4,3 milliards de personnes. Le Japon n'arrive qu'en deuxime position derrire les tats-Unis pour le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter, avec 59 millions, selon les donnes de Statista. 

Paralllement, trois personnes connaissant bien les effectifs actuels de Twitter ont dclar  Bloomberg que lorsque 2022 a commenc, Twitter comptait 20 membres de l'quipe chargs d'examiner et de transmettre  l'chelon suprieur les rapports sur les documents relatifs  l'exploitation sexuelle des enfants. Aujourd'hui, aprs les licenciements et les dmissions, il y a moins de 10 spcialistes formant ce que Bloomberg a dcrit comme  une quipe squelettique dborde .   Musk n'a pas cr un environnement dans lequel l'quipe voulait rester , ont dclar des sources  Bloomberg.

Le personnel que Musk a perdu, selon Bloomberg, comprenait des experts en scurit des enfants et d'anciens agents des forces de l'ordre aux tats-Unis, en Irlande et  Singapour. Les sources ont dclar que cette quipe travaillait dj plus longtemps (avant que Musk ne demande aux employs de s'engager  faire plus d'heures) juste pour essayer de suivre le flux constant de rapports d'utilisateurs et de demandes lgales.

Ces personnes ont supprim les CSAM, ont aid les enqutes des forces de l'ordre et en se basant sur le raisonnement humain plutt que sur l'intelligence artificielle ont identifi les comptes qui prparent des mineurs ou promeuvent l'attirance pour les mineurs comme tant sains.

Bien que Twitter ait rcemment supprim certains hashtags connus utiliss pour diffuser les CSAM, cette mesure n'tait pas une solution complte ou permanente, car les hashtags changent, tout comme le langage cod que les abuseurs utilisent pour contourner la suppression automatique du contenu. Comme la suppression de ces hashtags a eu lieu aprs la prise de contrle de Musk, il est facile de lui attribuer la dcision et d'y voir son engagement  bloquer les CSAM. Cependant, des sources ont dclar que la dcision de supprimer les hashtags avait t prise avant l'arrive de Musk  bord.

Il ne reste donc qu'un seul membre de l'quipe charge de la scurit des enfants pour traiter tous les rapports provenant de la rgion Asie-Pacifique. Cela signifie que Twitter dispose d'un expert qui comprend  la fois les lois rgionales pour assurer la coordination avec les forces de l'ordre et les mots de code volutifs utiliss dans les langues autres que l'anglais dans cette rgion pour chapper  la dtection.

*Limpact de labsence de ces quipes sur la capacit de Twitter  s'attaquer au CSAM*

L'impact des licenciements et des dmissions sur la capacit de Twitter  s'attaquer au CSAM est  trs inquitant , dclare Carolina Christofoletti, chercheuse sur le CSAM  l'universit de So Paulo au Brsil.  Il est illusoire de penser qu'il n'y aura pas d'impact sur la plateforme si les personnes qui travaillaient sur la scurit des enfants au sein de Twitter peuvent tre licencies ou autorises  dmissionner , dit-elle. 

Les experts en scurit des enfants de Twitter ne luttent pas seuls contre le CSAM sur la plateforme. Ils reoivent l'aide d'organisations telles que l'Internet Watch Foundation (Royaume-Uni) et le National Center for Missing & Exploited Children (tats-Unis), qui effectuent galement des recherches sur Internet pour identifier les contenus de ce type partags sur des plateformes telles que Twitter. L'IWF (Internet Watch Foundation) indique que les donnes qu'elle envoie aux entreprises technologiques peuvent tre automatiquement supprimes par les systmes de ces dernires, sans qu'une modration humaine soit ncessaire.  Cela permet de garantir que le processus de blocage est aussi efficace que possible , explique Emma Hardy, directrice de la communication de l'IWF. 

Mais ces organisations externes se concentrent sur le produit final et n'ont pas accs aux donnes internes de Twitter, explique Christofoletti. Elle dcrit les tableaux de bord internes comme essentiels pour analyser les mtadonnes afin d'aider les personnes qui rdigent le code de dtection  identifier les rseaux CSAM avant que le contenu ne soit partag.  Les seules personnes capables de voir ces [mtadonnes] sont celles qui sont  l'intrieur de la plateforme , dit-elle. 

*Musk risque des amendes si l'quipe charge de la scurit des enfants de Twitter, dj dborde, est dpasse*

La suppression de l'exploitation des enfants est la "priorit n1", a dclar la semaine dernire le nouveau propritaire et PDG de Twitter, Elon Musk. C'est une responsabilit qu'il ne peut pas esquiver. Contrairement au blocage des discours haineux et des fausses informations qui peuvent, dans certains cas, violer les rgles de Twitter, Musk est lgalement tenu de bloquer les CSAM sur sa plateforme.

Cela signifie que sa promesse de  libert de parole, pas de libert d'accs  (qui prvoit de contenir les discours et informations haineux non criminels simplement en ne les promouvant pas auprs des utilisateurs de Twitter) n'est pas une stratgie acceptable pour faire face au CSAM. En Europe notamment, les lgislateurs svissent contre le CSAM, et de nouvelles lois dictent la manire dont les plateformes abordent la scurit des enfants en ligne. Musk pourrait continuer  perdre de l'argent sur Twitter s'il risque des amendes, qui pourraient atteindre 10 % des revenus de Twitter, pour avoir enfreint les lois sur la scurit des enfants. Le projet de loi britannique sur la scurit des enfants en ligne menace mme de bloquer les plates-formes au niveau rgional dans les cas graves o le CSAM ne peut tre contrl de manire adquate.

Musk semble galement savoir qu'il ne peut pas se permettre de voir Twitter tre exclu de l'App Store d'Apple, ce que Yoel Roth, ancien responsable de Twitter Trust & Safety, a crit dans le New York Times et qui pourrait se produire si Twitter ne donne pas la priorit  la protection des enfants sur la plateforme. 

Des experts ont dclar  Wired que les organisations de protection de l'enfance aident les plateformes de mdias sociaux comme Twitter  dtecter et  supprimer automatiquement beaucoup de CSAM, mais la technologie ne peut pas remplacer les modrateurs humains qui ont accs  plus de donnes que les organisations extrieures. En septembre, lorsque Twitter avait encore un porte-parole, Celeste Carswell a dclar que Twitter  investissait davantage de ressources consacres  la scurit des enfants, notamment en recrutant de nouveaux postes pour rdiger des politiques et mettre en uvre des solutions .

Twitter a galement t contraint de retarder son projet de montiser la communaut des adultes consentants et de devenir un concurrent d'OnlyFans, car il craignait que cela ne risque d'aggraver le problme de CSAM de la plateforme.  Twitter ne peut pas dtecter avec prcision l'exploitation sexuelle des enfants et la nudit non consensuelle  l'chelle , peut-on lire dans un rapport interne datant d'avril 2022. En septembre, nous avons rapport que certaines marques abandonnaient Twitter spcifiquement parce que Twitter plaait leurs publicits  ct de CSAM. David Maddocks, le prsident de la marque Cole Haan, a rsum les proccupations des annonceurs en disant :  Nous sommes horrifis .

Les chercheurs s'inquitent de la manire dont Twitter va s'attaquer au problme du CSAM sous son nouveau propritaire. Ces proccupations n'ont t qu'exacerbes lorsque Musk a demand  ses followers de  rpondre dans les commentaires  s'ils voyaient des problmes sur Twitter qui devaient tre abords.  Cette question ne devrait pas tre un fil de discussion sur Twitter. C'est la question mme qu'il devrait poser  l'quipe de scurit des enfants qu'il a licencie. C'est l toute la contradiction , dclare Christofoletti.

Sources : Bloomberg, Wired

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter a maintenant du mal  payer certains employs en Europe  temps, aprs les dparts massifs qui ont touch son service des salaires

 ::fleche::  Un cadre suprieur de Twitter a obtenu une injonction du tribunal pour empcher Elon Musk de la licencier. La VP pour les politiques publiques refuse la culture de travail "extrmement hardcore"

 ::fleche::  Des centaines d'employs refusent de faire partie de l'quipe Twitter  la culture de travail "extrmement hardcore", Musk met au dfi les managers d'approuver le tltravail  leurs propres risques

----------


## stardeath

> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?





> Il ne reste plus qu'un seul employ de Twitter au sein d'une quipe charge de supprimer les documents relatifs aux abus sexuels sur les enfants au Japon et dans la rgion Asie-Pacifique, a rapport Wired. Twitter employait auparavant au moins quatre employs chargs de la scurit des enfants dans ces rgion, a dcouvert Wired sur LinkedIn.


heu... comment dire... admettons que le nombre de 4 personnes soit sous valu pour diverses raisons, a reste que pour la zone asie-pacifique a ne faisait dj pas des masses  l'poque, mais bon on va dire que l'ancienne quipe dirigeante c'tait les gentils et que donc c'tait normal...

----------


## Aubergiste

> Et en l'occurrence, les wokes moins on en parle plus ils sont insignifiants.
> Et moins on en parle moins il y en a qui arrivent dans mon club.


Faudrait pas trop sous-estim le pouvoir de ce mouvement, surtout au tat unis. Ils ont l'oreille des universit(ils polluent la recherche en sociologie), d'Hollywood(le plan marketing des certains films tiennent de plus en plus compte des ides woke) et de certain politique(mme si c'est par pure opportunisme et non par conviction).
Et faut pas oubli que mme le nazi  leurs dbut ntaient pas pris au srieux.

----------


## 23JFK

Woke est devenu synonyme de dbilits pour leur irrationalit (de gauche par leur tonalit). Leur brillante analyse "des privilges systmiques" est vaine dans la mesure o ds que l'on se rfre  une lite, cela implique de facto une socit de caste et donc ingalitaire. D'ailleurs, aucune socit ne semble pouvoir exister sans discriminations.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Ce sont aux tats de prendre en charge la protection des enfants. Enfin si tous les votants sont d'accord pour payer des impts pour cela.

Si l'on considre qu'une socit prive nuit  la protection des enfants, elle doit juste disparatre. Enfin si c'est dans la constitution. Il y a quand mme des lois  la con pour que de telles aberrations perdurent.

Normalement, la protection des enfants, a devrait tre dans la constitution. En fait merde, a y est pas... Par contre l'avortement, a risque d'y tre... Bande de  demeurs.

----------


## totozor

> Juste pour se rendre un petit peu compte du caractre institutionnel du wokisme, voici un extrait d'interview d'Amy Gallagher (en anglais, dsol) dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  l'administration hospitalire anglaise:


C'est peut-tre l que je me suis mal exprim, j'ai deux exemples amricains documents (que je ne souhaite pas partag pour viter de donner du grain  moudre  certains) o un groupe de clients/bnficiaires a fait pression sur l'institution avec des arguments du type "vous n'tes quand mme pas en train de dire que moi reprsentant afro-amricain/LGBT est volontairement discrimin par votre systme alors que ma vie est si dure".
Institution qui, par peur, a voulu faire du "pink washing" et est devenu plus "wokiste que le wokisme".

Je n'ai que des cas amricains mais je ne suis pas vraiment surpris que certaines institutions drivent aussi en Angleterre ou en Europe.
Je n'ai pas regard toute la vido mais de ce que j'en ai peru (une personne ouvre le dbat sur une thorie - qui est remise en cause aussi par une partie des militants "inclusifs" - et est mise au pilori) est symptomatique de ce genre de situation : l'institution ne comprend pas ce qu'elle dfend mais s'approprie une thorie qu'elle est incapable de dfendre et donc va condamner quiconque la remet en cause.
Et je trouve la thorie critique de la race trs intressante parce que c'est une tape par laquelle quasiment tout le monde passe dans son "parcours inclusif" jusqu'au moment o il se rend compte que cette thorie dessert la cause qu'il veut dfendre. Mais s'arrter  celle-ci est bien confortable.




> Normalement, la protection des enfants, a devrait tre dans la constitution. En fait merde, a y est pas... Par contre l'avortement, a risque d'y tre...


Les deux devraient y tre.
Mais la protection des enfants  quel prix? Je trouve que c'est un vrai sujet dlicat.
J'ai un ami qui est vraiment prt  mettre une puce GPS  tout le monde au nom de la protection des enfants. Ce n'est pas mon cas.

----------


## Erviewthink

Le premier point c'est que les enfants ne devraient pas avoir accs  twitter. Les parents sont irresponsables de laisser leurs enfants sur une plateforme comme celle-ci.

----------


## pokap

Quand je vois des commentaires sur les wokes, dans un sujet qui touche la protection des enfants, on comprend trs vite  quel genre individu dangereux on a  faire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter n'applique plus sa politique visant  lutter contre la dsinformation lie au Covid,*
*une dcision qui suscite la colre des uns, mais semble marquer le dbut de la fin de la censure pour les autres   * 

*Twitter Inc a annul une politique qui visait  lutter contre la dsinformation lie au COVID-19 sur la plate-forme de mdias sociaux, se prtant au risque d'une augmentation potentielle des fausses dclarations alors mme que les cas augmentent en Chine et dans certaines parties du monde.

Cette dcision intervient galement dans un contexte d'inquitudes quant  la capacit de Twitter  lutter contre la dsinformation aprs avoir licenci environ la moiti de son personnel, y compris ceux impliqus dans la modration de contenu, sous le nouveau patron Elon Musk.

  compter du 23 novembre 2022, Twitter n'applique plus la politique d'information trompeuse COVID-19 , selon une mise  jour sur sa page de blog.

Mais certains se rjouissent de ce tournant :  Cette politique a t utilise pour faire taire les personnes du monde entier qui remettaient en question le rcit mdiatique entourant le virus et les options de traitement , estime le Dr Simon Gold*

Sous la direction du milliardaire Elon Musk, la plate-forme de mdias sociaux Twitter a abandonn ses efforts pour empcher la propagation de fausses informations sur le COVID-19 sur sa plate-forme. Consterns, des experts disent que des informations de sant fausses et trompeuses peuvent nuire aux individus et mettre des vies en danger.

Depuis le dbut de la pandmie de COVID-19, les rponses de sant publique ont t gravement entraves par un flau de dsinformation, souvent dans les espaces numriques.

Fin 2020, l'Organisation mondiale de la sant a lanc un appel  l'action pour lutter contre ce qu'elle a appel  l'infodmie  [ndlr. linfodmie est la propagation rapide et large d'un mlange d'informations  la fois exactes et inexactes sur un sujet.  mesure que les faits, les rumeurs et les craintes se mlangent et se dispersent, il devient alors difficile d'obtenir des informations essentielles sur un problme], qui visait   attnuer les dommages causs par la dsinformation sur la sant  qui peut causer de la confusion, de la mfiance, des comportements  risque nocifs et peut prolonger et intensifier les pidmies. L'OMS a lanc une campagne de dmystification pour tenter de lutter contre la dsinformation, en produisant des avis prcisant que les masques mdicaux ne provoquent pas de privation d'oxygne et que boire de l'eau de Javel n'empche pas d'attraper le COVID-19 mais nuira certainement  votre sant.

Lors d'un point de presse plus tt cette anne, Katherine O'Brien, directrice du Dpartement de l'immunisation, des vaccins et des produits biologiques de l'OMS, a not que les informations fausses et trompeuses sur les rseaux sociaux ne sont pas anodines :  Ce n'est pas seulement une question de bavardage sur les rseaux sociaux , a dclar O'Brien.  Cela a vraiment un impact sur ce que les gens font, ce qu'ils choisissent de faire, ce qu'ils choisissent de faire pour eux-mmes, pour leurs enfants, pour leur famille. C'est donc quelque chose que nous prenons trs au srieux .

En septembre, une nouvelle analyse de lOMS a montr quune interprtation incorrecte des informations relatives  la sant, plus frquente en cas de flambe pidmique ou de catastrophe, influence souvent ngativement la sant mentale des individus et augmente la rticence face aux vaccins, et peut retarder lapport de soins de sant. Les auteurs ont conclu que les effets de linfodmie et de la dsinformation en ligne sur la sant peuvent tre djous grce  llaboration de politiques rglementaires, l'organisation et la promotion de campagnes de sensibilisation, de meilleurs supports dinformations relatives  la sant dans les mdias de masse et lamlioration de la littratie numrique et de la littratie en sant.

 Twitter, Facebook, YouTube et Instagram sont essentiels  la propagation rapide et  grande chelle de l'information , explique-t-on dans l'analyse systmatique. Les rpercussions de la dsinformation sur les mdias sociaux englobent des effets ngatifs tels  qu'une intensification de linterprtation errone des connaissances scientifiques, une polarisation de lopinion, lescalade de la peur et de la panique ou un accs moins frquent aux services de sant .

La propagation accrue de fausses informations dans le cadre dune situation durgence sanitaire est acclre par un accs facile  un contenu en ligne, en particulier sur les smartphones.  Pendant les crises telles que les flambes de maladies infectieuses ou les catastrophes, la surproduction de renseignements provenant de multiples sources, le degr de qualit de linformation et la vitesse  laquelle de nouvelles informations sont diffuses provoquent un impact social et sanitaire. 

Les auteurs constatent que les mdias sociaux ont propag des informations sanitaires de qualit mdiocre pendant les pandmies, les crises humanitaires et les situations durgence sanitaire,  un rythme croissant.  Une telle propagation de donnes non fiables sur des thmes de sant amplifie la rticence face  la vaccination et favorise les traitements exprimentaux , observent-ils.


*Effets de la dsinformation en ligne sur les comportements de la population en matire de sant*

 La promotion et la diffusion d'informations fiables sur la sant sont indispensables pour que les pouvoirs publics, les autorits de la sant, les chercheurs et les cliniciens puissent contrebalancer les informations fausses ou trompeuses diffuses sur les mdias sociaux , indique le document d'analyse. Celui-ci souligne que les canaux des mdias sociaux peuvent galement tre utiliss pour contrer les informations fausses ou trompeuses, mais que dautres tudes pourraient tre ncessaires pour valuer quel serait le meilleur format de cette communication et dterminer quels canaux sont les plus appropris pour les diffrents groupes de population, emplacements gographiques et contextes culturels.

Dans le cadre de cette analyse systmatique, il a t observ que les individus prouvaient de la dtresse sur le plan mental, social, politique et/ou conomique  cause dinformations trompeuses et fausses sur la sant, diffuses sur les mdias sociaux pendant les pandmies, les situations durgence sanitaire et les crises humanitaires.

Toutefois, les mdias sociaux nont pas eu que des effets ngatifs pendant la pandmie de COVID-19. Huit tudes ont constat des rsultats positifs, et certaines ont montr que plusieurs plates-formes de mdias sociaux amlioraient sensiblement les connaissances et induisaient une plus grande prise de conscience, un meilleur respect des recommandations et des comportements plus positifs en matire de sant chez les utilisateurs que les modes traditionnels de diffusion de linformation.

Lanalyse globale reconnat le rle des mdias sociaux pour la communication et la gestion de crise pendant les urgences sanitaires, mais relve la ncessit de contrer la dsinformation sur ces plates-formes. Des efforts et des tudes supplmentaires sont ncessaires  lchelle locale, nationale et internationale.

 Les tudes futures devraient permettre danalyser lefficacit et la scurit de mesures correctives et dinterventions par linformatique contre la dsinformation dans le domaine de la sant, et dadapter des moyens de diffuser des informations sanitaires sur les plates-formes des mdias sociaux sans dformation du message .

*Un changement de direction avec Elon Musk*

Au dbut de la pandmie, Twitter a mis en place un certain nombre de mesures, notamment des tiquettes et des messages d'avertissement sur les tweets contenant des informations contestes sur la crise sanitaire et un cadre permettant aux utilisateurs de supprimer les tweets qui avanaient de fausses allgations nuisibles lies aux vaccins. Une mesure qui va dans le sens des recommandations de l'OMS qui estime que, pour contrer la monter en puissance de la dsinformation,  les contre-mesures sont notamment des campagnes de sensibilisation pour les patients et les professionnels des soins de sant, des plates-formes avec des informations fondes sur des bases factuelles, linclusion de preuves scientifiques dans le contenu relatif  la sant dans les mdias de masse, et les efforts visant  accrotre la connaissance des mdias et la littratie en sant . 

Facebook, proprit de Meta Platforms Inc (META.O), et les services YouTube d'Alphabet Inc ont utilis des mesures similaires, qui sont actuellement en place.

En juillet, Meta a demand l'avis de son conseil de surveillance indpendant sur les changements apports  son approche actuelle compte tenu de l'amlioration des sources d'informations authentiques et de la sensibilisation gnrale autour de COVID.

Au dbut de cette anne, Twitter a dclar que depuis mars 2021, il avait cess d'appliquer une  politique d'intgrit civique  lie aux mensonges sur l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de 2020.

Le milliardaire Musk a repris Twitter le 27 octobre, contre 44 milliards de dollars, et a agi rapidement pour initier un certain nombre de changements au produit et au personnel. Musk a dclar le 29 octobre qu'il mettrait en place un conseil de modration de contenu avec  des points de vue trs divers , pour se rtracter plus tard en accusant des militants d'avoir fait pression sur les annonceurs pour qu'ils quittent la plate-forme malgr une suppose entente que les militants ont vite fait de nier.

Quoi qu'il en soit, sous Musk, les priorits de l'entreprise ont clairement chang. Musk lui-mme a une relation trouble avec la dsinformation sur la sant lie au COVID. En mars 2020, il a tweet que  la panique du coronavirus est stupide , puis que les enfants sont  essentiellement immuniss  contre le COVID-19. Cependant, il a ensuite tweet soutenir les vaccins.


Musk a provoqu une escarmouche avec Apple aprs avoir affirm que le gant de la technologie avait  presque arrt  la publicit sur Twitter et menac de retirer l'application Twitter de son App Store. Musk a accus Apple de dtester la libert d'expression et de  censure  aprs qu'un utilisateur de Twitter a allgu qu'Apple avait filtr les termes de recherche d'applications lis au COVID-19.

La dcentralisation du contenu et du discours crdibles sur Twitter est susceptible de susciter encore plus d'inquitude de la part des responsables de la sant face  la dsinformation sur les plates-formes de mdias sociaux.

 Quand quelqu'un atteint une position dans la vie o il a autant d'influence potentielle sur la faon dont l'information est partage avec les communauts, il assume une norme responsabilit , a dclar Mike Ryan de l'OMS plus tt cette anne, faisant rfrence  la prise de contrle de Twitter par Musk qui tait encore  venir.  Nous souhaitons bonne chance  M. Musk dans ses efforts pour amliorer la qualit des informations que nous recevons tous .

*Twitter met fin  sa politique visant  lutter contre la dsinformation lie au COVID-19*

Twitter a dclar qu'il n'appliquerait plus sa politique de dsinformation de longue date sur Covid, un autre signe de la faon dont Elon Musk prvoit de transformer la socit de mdias sociaux qu'il a achete il y a un mois.

En 2020, Twitter a labor un vaste ensemble de rgles visant  interdire la  dsinformation nuisible  sur le virus et ses vaccins.

Entre janvier 2020 et septembre 2022, Twitter a suspendu plus de 11
 000 comptes pour avoir enfreint les rgles de dsinformation de Covid et supprim prs de 100 000 lments de contenu qui enfreignaient ces rgles, selon les statistiques publies par Twitter. La politique a t acclame par les professionnels de la sant : dans un avis aux plates-formes technologiques, le chirurgien gnral des tats-Unis, le Dr Vivek Murthy, a cit les rgles de Twitter comme un exemple de ce que les entreprises devraient faire pour lutter contre la dsinformation.

Twitter n'a pas sembl annoncer officiellement le changement de rgle. Au lieu de cela, certains utilisateurs de Twitter lundi soir ont repr une note ajoute  la page du site Web de Twitter qui dcrit sa politique Covid.

  compter du 23 novembre 2022, Twitter n'applique plus la politique d'information trompeuse COVID-19 , lit-on dans la note.

Musk a promis de restaurer de nombreux comptes Twitter prcdemment suspendus ds cette semaine. Il est possible que parmi les comptes restaurs figurent certains des 11 000 suspendus en vertu des anciennes rgles de dsinformation Covid de Twitter.

*Fin de la censure, selon certains*

Si la fin de la politique suscite l'indignation des uns, elle est acclame par les autres,  l'instar de la Dre Simone Gold qui dclare :  Twitter a cess d'appliquer sa politique de dsinformation COVID-19 depuis le 23 novembre. Cette politique a t utilise pour faire taire les personnes du monde entier qui remettaient en question le rcit mdiatique entourant le virus et les options de traitement. Une victoire pour la libert d'expression et la libert mdicale ! 


Depuis qu'Elon Musk a pris la direction de l'entreprise, il a considrablement rduit les effectifs et Twitter a cess de rpondre aux demandes de la presse (il semble d'ailleurs que l'quipe de communication a t touche par cette vague de licenciements et de dparts volontaires), laissant les propres tweets de Musk, des messages sur le blog d'entreprise ou des messages comme celui-ci (voir ci-dessous) comme seuls endroits pour confirmer ce qu'il fait.


Quoiqu'il en soit, bien qu'il ne soit pas clair pourquoi Twitter a abandonn l'application de la politique COVID-19, il y avait beaucoup de nuances dans la faon dont cela pourrait tre interprt (ainsi qu'une gamme d'actions qui pourraient tre appliques par Twitter, y compris la mise d'tiquettes contextuelles ou d'avertissement sur tweets ; la rduction de la visibilit et le blocage de partage ; l'exigence de la suppression du tweet ; et, pour les rcidivistes, la suspension des comptes).

Sources : Twitter (1, 2), Elon Musk (1, 2, 3), OMS (1, 2), Simone Gold

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  La politique qui tait en vigueur constituait-elle, selon vous, une censure ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  La politique actuelle est-elle susceptible de laisser prolifrer la dsinformation ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## Prox_13

Bonjour, 

Il y a trop de problmes avec cette rflexion pour tre srieuse.




> Si l'on considre


Qui a "on" ? Un consensus ? Un organisme ? Un individu ? Un CEO ? Qui a cette autorit de faire disparatre une multinationale d'un claquement de doigt? 




> nuit  la protection des enfants


Comment savoir ? Qu'est-ce que la "Protection des enfants" ? Est-ce que "Protection" est utilis  la place de "Bien tre" par manque de vocabulaire ? On peut tout mettre l derrire. 




> elle doit juste disparatre.


Pourquoi ? N'y a-t-il pas d'autres moyens ? Et doit-on ramener encore une fois l'argument d'interdire les couteaux parce qu'une petite partie se blesse avec ? 




> Ce sont aux tats de prendre en charge la protection des enfants.


Alors l, certainement pas. Ltat n'arrive pas  se grer lui mme, ce serait de l'inconscience pure et dure de confier aveuglment la scurit des enfants. 
La scurit et lducation des enfants incombe aux parents.  




> Enfin si tous les votants sont d'accord pour payer des impts pour cela.


Je prfre en toute honntet que mes impts financent des choses que je ne peux pas faire moi-mme, que de financer un programme cr et gr par des gens qui n'y comprennent absolument rien, aussi efficace et couteux qu'HADOPI surtout vu le rsultat nul.




> Normalement, la protection des enfants, a devrait tre dans la constitution. En fait merde, a y est pas... Par contre l'avortement, a risque d'y tre... Bande de demeurs.


Autant la plupart du temps, je rle auprs des lgislateurs, mais heureusement que vous tes l pour rappeler qu'ils sont pas si nuls que a, finalement. a veut tout et rien dire "la protection des enfants", on peut donner littralement n'importe quelle interprtation  un concept aussi vague et mal dfini. 
En revanche pour le coup, le droit  l'avortement (qui est dans la constitution) concerne un acte dfini bien particulier et sans ambigut. Ce serait presque comme si cette loi avait t faite par des professionnels qui travaillent en connaissance de cause, et pas par Bbert du PMU dont les ides arrires du sicle dernier dteignent sur sa logique.

----------


## micka132

> Musk lui-mme a une relation trouble avec la dsinformation sur la sant lie au COVID. En* mars 2020*, il a tweet que  la panique du coronavirus est stupide , puis que les enfants sont  essentiellement immuniss  contre le COVID-19. Cependant, il a ensuite tweet*soutenir les vaccins.


Macron lui-mme a une relation trouble avec la dsinformation sur la sant lie au COVID. En* mars 2020*, il est all au thtre avec Brigitte pour inciter les franais  sortir malgr le Coronavirus.

L'art de glisser subtilement ce qui est bien et ce qui est mal sur des faits bancales.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de cette dcision de Twitter ?


C'est trs bien.
Twitter n'a pas  jouer le rle du ministre de la vrit.

C'est un truc de dictature de dire "a c'est la vrit", "a c'est un mensonge".
En principe on a le droit de pensez ce qu'on veut et dire ce qu'on veut. (tant que a n'incite pas  la violence)

Les journaux comme The Lancet, les gouvernements comme celui de Macron, les laboratoires pharmaceutiques comme Pfizer mentent rgulirement.
Il faut arrter d'avoir une confiance aveugle en eux.

----------


## Prox_13

> Relis toi, c'est exactement ce que tu fais depuis le dpart, bienvenu au club, petit.


D'une part, absolument pas non, je ne me cache pas derrire du sarcasme.

D'autre part, a ne justifie pas pourquoi tu avais ce comportement avant que j'arrive, donc il y a un moment o tu es de mauvaise foi, ici. (Sauf si tu avais prdis que j'allais arriver)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est un truc de dictature de dire "a c'est la vrit", "a c'est un mensonge".


Et ? Tu ne soutiens pas a ? Aprs tout, tu soutiens la Russie, la Syrie, tu soutenais la Libye de Kadhafi.
Donc, tu soutiens les dictatures, tu devrais tre pour la censure.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs tout, tu soutiens la Russie, la Syrie, tu soutenais la Libye de Kadhafi.


Alors dj, t'as oubli que je soutenais Hugo Chvez  ::P: 

De mon point de vue ce ne sont pas des dictatures.
Kadhafi tait extremement positif pour l'Afrique, depuis qu'il s'est fait assassiner c'est la merde en Afrique et en Europe.
Bachar el-Assad a t lu dmocratiquement, c'est pour l'instant lui le prsident lgitime. (des terroristes ont essay de prendre le pouvoir, heureusement ils ont perdu)

Bref, ce n'est pas le sujet, le sujet c'est le Twitter et le SARS-CoV-2.
Est-ce que t'es all te faire injecter une cinquime dose ? On ne sait pas, t'es peut-tre obse ou diabtique, il faut faire gaffe.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Alors dj, t'as oubli que je soutenais Hugo Chvez 
> 
> De mon point de vue ce ne sont pas des dictatures.
> Kadhafi tait extremement positif pour l'Afrique, depuis qu'il s'est fait assassiner c'est la merde en Afrique et en Europe.
> Bachar el-Assad a t lu dmocratiquement, c'est pour l'instant lui le prsident lgitime. (des terroristes ont essay de prendre le pouvoir, heureusement ils ont perdu)


"J'ai t lu dmocratiquement en truquant les votes et en supprimant la concurrence" a ne signifie pas "tre en dmocratie". Oui, la chute de khadafi a t faite n'importe comment et a provoqu un merdier monstre en Afrique, mais a ne veut pas dire pour autant que ce n'tait pas un dictateur.

----------


## totozor

Ma position sur la dsinformation  propos du covid19 est plutt simple et n'a pas beaucoup volu depuis longtemps:
Plutt que de museler les adversaires soyez plus efficaces qu'eux!
Mais l'efficacit de la mdecine et des politiques implique une chose essentielle : faire son autocritique et reconnaitre ses anciens torts. Ce qui semble impossible pour les acteurs publics du sujet.
Mais la mdecine c'est aussi trs trs srieux, donc elle est oblige d'utiliser des moyens de communications chiants comme la pluie. Il ne faut surtout pas utiliser de moyens de communications efficaces et modernes, comme des meme, de short/tiktok des threads Twitter et autres choses que j'ai du mal  saisir.
Mais la mdecine c'est aussi trs trs srieux, elle sait tout et elle ne peut jamais dire "On se demande si XXXXX, nous avons lancs des tudes scientifiques, nous vous tiendrons au courant des volutions" ou "Ce fait XXXXX est probablement vrai mais nous n'en sommes pas compltement sr, en attendant plus de dtails nous vous suggrons de rester prudent et de YYYYYY"

Je peux envisager la censure qu'il existait en priode de crise (et encore) parce qu'il tait potentiellement question de millions de morts par jour/semaine mais le temps n'est plus  a.

Le monde utilise bien trop souvent la censure pour masquer son incomptence ou sa malhonntet technique/communicationnelle et aprs ils se plaint que les gens doutent de ce qu'il dit.

----------


## walfrat

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Alors l, certainement pas. Ltat n'arrive pas  se grer lui mme, ce serait de l'inconscience pure et dure de confier aveuglment la scurit des enfants. 
> La scurit et lducation des enfants incombe aux parents.


Heu...

Si on veut cracher sur "l'tat qui n'arrive pas a se grer lui-mme" on pourrait aussi cracher sur les parents qui n'arrivent pas  se grer eux-mme.

On les confie a l'tat dj 8h par jour 5 jours par semaine, a s'appelle l'cole.

Enfin, on a en France un principe "d'galit des chances", quelque chose de trs difficile  faire en vrai, mais dans tout les cas il faut bien une intervention de l'tat dans l'ducation des enfants pour essayer de respecter un tant soit peu ce principe (ex : ducation obligatoire). Aussi imparfaite soit-elle, a reste mieux que de tout confier aux parents. On parle de problme d'galits des chances, mais certains parents ne sont pas spcialement plus riches que d'autres, ils sont juste beaucoup plus impliqus (voir trop) dans l'ducation de leurs enfant et le succs  l'cole.

En soi si on veut tre un peu plus prcis, on peut dire qu'une partie de l'ducation se faire hors cercle familial  travers les relations sociales, en particulier avec les enseignant et les collges de classe. Une grosse partie du programme scolaire constitue de la "culture gnral" mais j'ai plus de mal honntement  y voir une "ducation" dedans au sens o on l'entend dans le cadre ce tes propos et ma rponse.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk retarde la vrification payante de Twitter pour viter la commission de 30% perue par Apple sur l'App Store,*
*le forfait d'abonnement Blue avec vrification et autres avantages devait tre relanc mardi  * 

*L'abonnement Blue remani de Twitter pourrait ne pas tre disponible en tant qu'achat intgr sur iOS lorsqu'il sera finalement relanc afin qu'il puisse esquiver la commission de 30% d'Apple sur l'App Store. Lorsque le nouveau Blue a t brivement disponible plus tt ce mois-ci, vous ne pouviez l'acheter que via l'application iOS de Twitter. Mais alors qu'Elon Musk tweete publiquement son mcontentement envers Apple, il semble qu'il veuille viter d'avoir  payer les frais d'Apple.*

Avant son rachat de l'entreprise pour 44 milliards de dollars, la coche bleue tait accorde aux clbrits et aux journalistes vrifis par la plateforme, prcisment pour empcher les usurpations d'identit. Puis, le milliardaire a chang la donne : n'importe qui pouvait en obtenir une,  condition d'avoir un tlphone, une carte de crdit et tre prt  dpenser 8 dollars par mois. Mais le nouveau service a rapidement t victime d'imposteurs, les utilisateurs parodiant tout le monde, du pape Franois  George W. Bush. Nintendo, Lockheed Martin, les socits Tesla et SpaceX de Musk n'ont pas chapp  cette mascarade, de mme que les comptes de plusieurs sportifs professionnels.

Lorsqu'une vague de comptes imposteurs a commenc  utiliser les coches vrifies du service d'abonnement payant Blue de Twitter pour publier des tweets trompeurs tout en prtendant tre certaines des plus grandes marques du monde, cela a cr un tel chaos qu'Elon Musk n'a apparemment pas eu d'autre choix que de suspendre le service. Certains utilisateurs ont commenc  signaler que l'option permettant de payer 7,99 dollars pour un abonnement  Twitter Blue avait disparu, tandis que d'autres, qui avaient t vrifis auparavant, ont constat que leurs coches bleues "officielles" avaient t rtablies.

Daprs Zoe Schiffer, rdactrice en chef du site technologique Platformer, ce message a t post dans le Slack de Twitter pour clarifier la situation :  Une mise  jour de ce que nous avons fait ce soir : nous avons cach le point d'entre de Twitter Blue, ajout le label 'officiel' pour les annonceurs SEULEMENT. Remarque : il existe au moins un moyen pour les utilisateurs de s'inscrire  Blue. Les anciens utilisateurs de Blue peuvent se rendre sur la page des abonnements et effectuer une mise  niveau. Note 2 : Les abonns actuels de Blue auront toujours accs  leurs fonctionnalits Blue. 

Musk avait prcdemment tent de lutter contre l'usurpation d'identit via Twitter Blue en dployant des labels "officiels" pour les entreprises, les organisations et les personnalits, mais lorsque cela n'a pas fonctionn, Musk a rapidement  tu  les labels.

La version remanie de Twitter Blue semblait tre l'ide  laquelle Musk croyait le plus, pensant que la coche convoite pourrait tre vendue  la moiti de la base d'utilisateurs de Twitter apparemment facilement. Il n'avait pas tort de penser qu'il y aurait de l'intrt, mais dans certains tweets, il a plaisant en disant qu'une partie de sa stratgie consistait  prendre de l'argent facile aux personnes qui veulent se faire passer pour des comptes. Toute personne qui paie pour une coche risque d'tre suspendue dfinitivement si son compte n'est pas clairement tiquet "parodie", a dclar Musk, prcisant qu'aucun remboursement ne sera accord.


*Bientt le retour de Twitter Blue ?*

Elon Musk avait dclar que le nouveau Twitter Blue devait tre relanc mardi aprs la suspension des inscriptions suite  une vague d'imitateurs. Mais ce lancement a t retard, d'aprs une personne ayant une connaissance directe de la question. Les employs de Twitter ont t informs qu'il y aurait d'autres changements  Blue, y compris une augmentation de prix d'un centime (faisant passer le prix de 7,99 $  8 $) et la ncessit de faire vrifier son numro de tlphone.

*Elon Musk contre l'App Store*

Elon Musk affirme qu'Apple a menac Twitter sur l'App Store iOS pour des raisons inconnues. La nouvelle fait suite  un tweet dans lequel Musk affirmait qu'Apple avait  pratiquement cess de faire de la publicit  sur la plateforme et  un sondage demandant si Apple devait  publier toutes les mesures de censure qu'elle a prises et qui affectent ses clients . Si la dclaration de Musk est exacte, cela pourrait signifier le rejet temporaire d'une mise  jour de l'application Twitter ou impliquer une menace plus srieuse d'expulser Twitter de l'App Store iOS, un rsultat potentiel dvastateur pour Twitter.

Cette nouvelle fait suite  des signes beaucoup plus subtils de tension croissante entre Apple et Twitter, proprit de Musk. Musk a critiqu la commission d'Apple sur l'App Store pour les achats in-app, les qualifiant de  taxe cache de 30 %  sur Internet. Et Phil Schiller, le patron de l'App Store d'Apple, a supprim son compte Twitter  la suite du rachat par Musk, peu aprs que le compte de Donald Trump ait t rtabli.  Apple a surtout cess de faire de la publicit sur Twitter. Dtestent-ils la libert d'expression en Amrique ? , a dclar Musk, qui a privatis Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars le mois dernier, dans un tweet. Il a ensuite tagu le compte Twitter du directeur gnral d'Apple, Tim Cook, dans un autre tweet, demandant  ce qui se passe ici ? .

Dans une interview accorde le 15 novembre  CBS News, le PDG d'Apple, Tim Cook, a dclar au sujet de Twitter :  Ils disent qu'ils vont continuer  modrer. Je compte sur eux pour continuer  le faire . Musk, cependant, s'est engag  assouplir les directives de modration de Twitter et a lanc l'ide d'une leve massive du bannissement des comptes suspendus.

Cette action, qui n'a pas t confirme par Apple, ne serait pas inhabituelle, car la socit applique rgulirement ses rgles et a dj retir des applications telles que Gab et Parler. Parler, qui est populaire auprs des conservateurs amricains, a t rtabli par Apple en 2021 aprs que l'application a mis  jour ses pratiques en matire de contenu et de modration, ont indiqu les entreprises  l'poque.  Je n'ai pas compris jusqu'o cette ide tait remonte dans la chane alimentaire d'Apple et, sans le savoir, je ne sais pas s'il faut prendre tout cela au srieux , a dclar Randal Picker, professeur  la facult de droit de l'universit de Chicago.

Selon la socit de mesure publicitaire Pathmatics, Apple a dpens environ 131 600 dollars en publicits sur Twitter entre le 10 et le 16 novembre, contre 220 800 dollars entre le 16 et le 22 octobre, soit la semaine prcdant la conclusion de l'accord avec Musk. Au premier trimestre 2022, Apple tait le premier annonceur sur Twitter, dpensant 48 millions de dollars et reprsentant plus de 4 % du chiffre d'affaires total pour la priode, a rapport le Washington Post, citant un document interne de Twitter.

Parmi la liste des griefs tweets par Musk figure la commission de 30 % qu'Apple facture aux dveloppeurs de logiciels pour les achats in-app, Musk ayant post un mme suggrant qu'il tait prt   partir en guerre  avec Apple plutt que de payer cette commission.

Cette commission a suscit des critiques et des poursuites judiciaires de la part d'entreprises telles qu'Epic Games, le crateur de "Fortnite", tout en attirant l'attention des rgulateurs  l'chelle mondiale. La commission pourrait peser sur les tentatives de Musk d'augmenter les revenus des abonnements sur Twitter, en partie pour compenser l'exode des annonceurs en raison de problmes de modration du contenu.

Des entreprises, de General Mills au constructeur automobile de luxe Audi of America, ont cess ou interrompu leurs activits publicitaires sur Twitter depuis l'acquisition, et Musk a dclar au dbut du mois que la socit avait enregistr une baisse "massive" de ses revenus. Les ventes de publicit reprsentent environ 90 % des revenus de Twitter.

L'absolutiste de la libert d'expression, dont la socit a rtabli ces derniers jours plusieurs comptes Twitter, parmi lesquels celui de l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump, a accus les groupes militants de faire pression sur les annonceurs.

Ben Bajarin, responsable des technologies grand public au sein du cabinet d'tudes Creative Strategies, a dclar que Musk en savait peut-tre trop sur le processus normal d'examen des applications par Apple.  L'examen des applications par Apple n'est en aucun cas parfait et constitue un processus constamment frustrant pour les dveloppeurs, mais d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu, il s'agit d'une conversation  double sens , a-t-il dclar.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui, selon vous, pourrait expliquer que le service n'ait pas t lanc sur Android, mais uniquement sur iOS ? 
 ::fleche::  Sans modration, Twitter pourrait-il se faire jecter de l'App Store ? Pourquoi ? Quelles consquences voyez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Trop de pouvoir dans les mains d'Apple ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Enfin, on a en France un principe "d'galit des chances", quelque chose de trs difficile  faire en vrai, mais dans tout les cas il faut bien une intervention de l'tat dans l'ducation des enfants pour essayer de respecter un tant soit peu ce principe (ex : ducation obligatoire). Aussi imparfaite soit-elle, a reste mieux que de tout confier aux parents. On parle de problme d'galits des chances, mais certains parents ne sont pas spcialement plus riches que d'autres, ils sont juste beaucoup plus impliqus (voir trop) dans l'ducation de leurs enfant et le succs  l'cole.
> 
> En soi si on veut tre un peu plus prcis, on peut dire qu'une partie de l'ducation se faire hors cercle familial  travers les relations sociales, en particulier avec les enseignant et les collges de classe. Une grosse partie du programme scolaire constitue de la "culture gnral" mais j'ai plus de mal honntement  y voir une "ducation" dedans au sens o on l'entend dans le cadre ce tes propos et ma rponse.


L'tat instruit. Les parents duquent.

Les enfants sont de qui ? Des parents ou de l'tat ? On devrait parler d'instruction nationale et non pas d'ducation nationale.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Heu...
> 
> Enfin, on a en France un principe "d'galit des chances", quelque chose de trs difficile  faire en vrai, mais dans tout les cas il faut bien une intervention de l'tat dans l'ducation des enfants pour essayer de respecter un tant soit peu ce principe (ex : ducation obligatoire).


Je suis mitig l-dessus.
Car l'cole dogmatise, normalise, met dans des cases et oblige  tre dans le camp du bien ou le camp du mal.

Pour ma part, je rejoins ceux qui disent ici que l'cole ne devrait pas avoir le rle d'duquer, mais uniquement celui d'instruire.
L'cole devrait dnormaliser, permettre de suivre un processus de remise en question, non pas, pour endoctriner comme c'est actuellement le cas, mais aider  ce que chacun des lves, quel que soit son origine, sa couleur, sa religion, ... arrivent  avoir une rflexion au dessus de tout a et par extension, arrivent  rflchir par eux mmes.

Les lves ne doivent pas dire "ceci est bien", pour la simple raison que tout le monde le dit, ils doivent le dire uniquement parce qu'ils ont eu un parcours, grce  l'cole, les amenant  avoir une relle rflexion les concluants  considrer qu'effectivement, ceci est bien.

Et je suis certain qu'avec ce type de processus, un bon nombre de ce qui est actuellement pens dans la manire d'instruire les enfants, d'apprendre les choses  l'coles, ... seraient remis en question par les lves eux mmes, alors qu'on leur martle depuis l'enfance que c'est pour leur bien.

Mme si ceci a une limite : les lves les plus brillants pour endoctriner les autres pourraient utiliser cela a leur avantage, l ou la notion d'instruire commence ds lors  apparaitre.

Il n'est pas normal que l'cole produise des individus qui doivent penser tous pareil, suivre tous le mme parcours, passer tous les mmes examens, ...
Ceci ne produit que des individus que l'on retrouvent ensuite aux plus hautes chaines, qui sont convaincus de valoir mieux que les autres, d'tre plus important que les autres, ... en bref, d'avoir "russi socialement", termes qui par essence est malsain au plus haut point.

Russir socialement ne signifie que, en ralit, tre le pure produit d'une socit et correspondre  ce que la socit voulait en faire.
Dit autrement, n'tre rien d'autre que le rouage d'un systme et en plus, en redemander.

Il n'est pas normal de faire croire aux lves qu'un maon vaut moins qu'un dveloppeur bac + 5, qu'un mdecin vaut plus qu'une femme de mnage, ...
Un humain ne se dfini pas par son travail et c'est l le coeur du problme.

Si c'est  l'cole de leur apprendre ces choses l, cela donne ce que nous avons aujourd'hui, des futurs adultes qui sont convaincu de l'inverse.
Maintenant cela suppose aussi que le rle de parent ne devrait pas tre accord n'importe comment  n'importe qui, navr de le dire.

Quand on a des parents qui n'arrivent dj pas  s'occuper d'eux mme, des gamines qui sont  peine majeure et n'ont de fait aucun recul sur la vie et ont dj un gosse, et j'en passe, il y a ds la manire de concevoir et de comprendre les enjeux  avoir un enfant, un problme.

----------


## PomFritz

H, ouai. Certains engraissent les pharmas en prenant leur vaccin alors que d'autres engraissent des mgalomanes qui leur promettent un monde parallle pour se reposer l'esprit dans ses propres croyances. Aprs, libre  chacun de passer une vie de travail en mode "hardcore" pour faire n'importe quoi...

----------


## escartefigue

> L'tat instruit. Les parents duquent.
> 
> Les enfants sont de qui ? Des parents ou de l'tat ? On devrait parler d'instruction nationale et non pas d'ducation nationale.


C'est une vision trs troite du rle qui incombe aux enseignants et que la plupart d'entre eux exercent.
Les enfants,  l'cole, ne sont pas seulement instruits, ils sont aussi duqus :
on leur apprend  respecter les autres et notamment leurs diffrenceson leur apprend  attendre leur tour pour parler,  ne pas interrompre les autreson leur apprend  respecter les rgles communeson leur apprend  respecter les horaires
Et plein d'autres choses encore qui sont bel et bien de l'ducation !

----------


## totozor

> L'cole devrait dnormaliser, permettre de suivre un processus de remise en question, non pas, pour endoctriner comme c'est actuellement le cas, mais aider  ce que chacun des lves, quel que soit son origine, sa couleur, sa religion, ... arrivent  avoir une rflexion au dessus de tout a et par extension, arrivent  rflchir par eux mmes.


Je suis 100% d'accord avec a.
La difficult est que les parents veulent aussi un contrle sur ce qu'il s'y passe et il est hors de question que l'cole sorte de ce qui est la norme.
Imaginons qu'une cole ddie une partie de l'enseignement de l'histoire de la colonisation  un "dcolonial mou", on aurait droit  une leve de bouclier des parents immdiate.
Imaginons qu'une cole ddie une partie de l'ducation sexuelle aux intersexes ou  la notion de consentement, on aurait droit  une leve de bouclier des parents immdiate.
J'ai un souvenir assez prcis de mes cours d'ducation sexuelle : ma prof de bio dans le cadre des cours d'ducation sexuelle nous avait demand de lister 5 avantages et 5 inconvnients du prservatif fminin sur le masculin. Dans les inconvnients j'avais dit qu'une personne pouvait mettre  son partenaire un prservatif masculin mais pas un fminin. Je me suis fait engueuler par ma prof : il est indcent de parler de a (du contact main-pnis je suppose)  l'cole et mes parents et moi se retrouvent convoqu chez le CPE parce que des parents s'taient scandaliss que je parle du fait qu'une femme mette une capote  son partenaire sexuel.

Pour moi, pousser les lves  la rflexion et  l'change tait le rle des cours de philo mais dans mon cas a n'a pas t le cas, on nous a expliquer que Platon, Aristote et Descartes avaient raison et que si on tait pas d'accord on avait tort.



> Les lves ne doivent pas dire "ceci est bien", pour la simple raison que tout le monde le dit, ils doivent le dire uniquement parce qu'ils ont eu un parcours, grce  l'cole, les amenant  avoir une relle rflexion les concluants  considrer qu'effectivement, ceci est bien.


Je trouve que c'est plus grave que a, c'est  dire que le "bien" et le "mal" sont amalgam avec le "vrai" et le "faux". C'est  dire que non seulement le bien est bien, mais surtout il est vrai. Et ce qui n'est pas bien est donc logiquement faux.



> Et je suis certain qu'avec ce type de processus, un bon nombre de ce qui est actuellement pens dans la manire d'instruire les enfants, d'apprendre les choses  l'coles, ... seraient remis en question par les lves eux mmes, alors qu'on leur martle depuis l'enfance que c'est pour leur bien.


En vrai c'est dj le cas, les cancres, les dscolariss, les insolents ne sont pas des petits cons avec un poil dans la main. Ce sont des jeunes qui remettent en question de le systme.
Mais le systme scolaire prfre les prsenter comme des asociaux, des rebelles et des branleurs.



> Mme si ceci a une limite : les lves les plus brillants pour endoctriner les autres pourraient utiliser cela a leur avantage, l ou la notion d'instruire commence ds lors  apparaitre.


C'est l que deux choses sont importantes : *la mixit sociale* pour pouvoir avoir des lves brillants qui ont des points de vue diffrents et un *enseignant capable de faire contrepoids* pour quilibrer le "dbat" et ouvrir la porte  l'lve plus timide qui a peut-tre un avis original.



> Ceci ne produit que des individus que l'on retrouvent ensuite aux plus hautes chaines, qui sont convaincus de valoir mieux que les autres, d'tre plus important que les autres, ... en bref, d'avoir "russi socialement", termes qui par essence est malsain au plus haut point.


C'est l qu'entre en jeu mon complotisme : le rle de l'cole est d'assurer  l'lite son statut ad vitam et de valider que ceux qui n'en sont pas doivent rester  leur place.



> Il n'est pas normal de faire croire aux lves qu'un maon vaut moins qu'un dveloppeur bac + 5, qu'un mdecin vaut plus qu'une femme de mnage, ...


Le simple concept de valeur appliqu  l'humain est problmatique.



> Maintenant cela suppose aussi que le rle de parent ne devrait pas tre accord n'importe comment  n'importe qui, navr de le dire.


C'est l que a deviens compliqu, l'intrt du systme actuel est qu'il y a une forme de pouvoir contre-pouvoir entre l'cole et les parents.
Si le systme dsigne les profs et les ducateurs on risque fort d'amplifier le problme que l'on dnonce.
Aprs j'entends des amis critiquer d'autres couples qui dlguent une partie de l'ducation de leurs enfants aux grands parents alors qu'il critiquent aussi leur incapacit  duquer leurs enfants. Une partie du systme s'autorgule peut tre aussi comme a. (Cette ide ne veut peut tre pas grand choses, elle vient de m'arriver et je ne suis pas all plus loin dans la rflexion)

----------


## AoCannaille

> L'tat instruit. Les parents duquent.
> 
> Les enfants sont de qui ? Des parents ou de l'tat ? On devrait parler d'instruction nationale et non pas d'ducation nationale.





> Pour ma part, je rejoins ceux qui disent ici que l'cole ne devrait pas avoir le rle d'duquer, mais uniquement celui d'instruire.


C'tait la cas avant la 2e guerre mondiale.

La diffrence entre l'instruction et l'ducation est justement la partie morale et politique de la vie publique.
Historiquement, elle tait faite par la partie religieuse de l'ducation au sens large du terme.

Le problme s'est pos au sortir de la 2nde guerre mondiale en ce sens : Comment le peuple allemand, un peuple *instruit* et hautement qualifi, que ce soit chez les hauts dignitaires, les officiers ou la chair  canon, a pu  ce penser (avoir l'ide politique), concevoir ( trouver des ingnieurs d'accord pour crer une solution technique), raliser (trouver des ouvriers d'accord pour construire la solution technique) et utiliser (trouver des gens d'accord pour utiliser la solutions technique) des atrocits telles que les camps de concentration sans se rendre compte de l'horreur que c'tait ? 

La rponse tait : Ils taient instruits mais pas duqus politiquement. 

On parle ici de la politique dans le sens noble du terme : la gestion de la vie dans la cit, autrement dit, comment vivre en socit sans s'entretuer.

L'ducation nationale est l pour a. Par pour te faire choisir un camps politique, mais pour apprendre  discuter rationnellement des arguments d'un camps ou de l'autre, et de comprendre ces arguments. Que ce soit en comprenant les concepts philosophiques, avoir les bases de mathmatiques pour comprendre les concepts d'conomie, comprendre les intrts gopolitiques avec l'histoire et la gographie etc. En somme, tre moins sensible  la propagande, qu'elle soit dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

L'cole DOIT duquer et pas seulement instruire, et vu le matraquage mdiatique et la manipulation omniprsente dans notre socit sur-informe d'aujourd'hui, elle se doit plus que jamais d'duquer les jeunes.

L'important est de bien placer le curseur entre duquer politiquement (sens noble) et endoctriner politiquement (sens courant) Et c'est l qu'on rentre dans le problme, c'est que l'ducation est faite par des tres humains sensibles avec des opinions, que les enfants en sont galement, et que mme en ayant un programme neutre et un discourt neutre, le langage corporel d'un professeur fait qu'une ide peut paraitre mieux qu'une autre...

----------


## fredinkan

> (...)


Je rejoint ton message, surtout sur le fait que "notre socit sur-informe d'aujourd'hui" peut poser un problme  ce niveau.

Ce que je trouve cependant dangereux c'est que les coles tendent de plus en plus  un mouvement de pense unique tout en repoussant d'autres courants de pense.

On le voit aujourd'hui avec les grandes coles, mais cela commence de plus en plus tt (voir certains scandales de lyces, mme en France, qui se font pingler pour la venue de groupes trs engags et empchant des groupes opposs ou moins engags de s'exprimer).
Pour russir a avoir une ducation claire permettant de dvelopper une morale et un esprit critique, il faut du dbat et pas uniquement un point de vue (celui qui plat au prof /  la direction ?).

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> C'est une vision trs troite du rle qui incombe aux enseignants et que la plupart d'entre eux exercent.
> Les enfants,  l'cole, ne sont pas seulement instruits, ils sont aussi duqus :
> on leur apprend  respecter les autres et notamment leurs diffrenceson leur apprend  attendre leur tour pour parler,  ne pas interrompre les autreson leur apprend  respecter les rgles communeson leur apprend  respecter les horaires
> Et plein d'autres choses encore qui sont bel et bien de l'ducation !


Avant d'aller  l'cole , l'enfant passe par l'ducation  la maison entre 0 et 2/3 ans . C'est donc bien d'abord le rle des parents et non de l'cole. 




> *la mixit sociale* pour pouvoir avoir des lves brillants qui ont des points de vue diffrents et un *enseignant capable de faire contrepoids* pour quilibrer le "dbat" et ouvrir la porte  l'lve plus timide qui a peut-tre un avis original.


Le problme de fond avec la mixit sociale c'est qu'on mlange galit des chances et quit des chances . 

Rsultat on fait croire  n'importe qui qu'il pourra tout faire. 

On devrait partir d'une solution simple : plutt mtier manuel ou plutt mtier intellectuel ? 

La dj une partie des jeunes pourraient se poser les bonnes questions . Celui qui veut tre lectricien au chauffagiste et non pas mdecin ou ingnieur pourra l'tre. 

Juste que la personne se plaira plus  visser des boulons et triturer des tuyaux, qu'a rflchir pniblement derrire un cran de pc avec du code informatique .  :;): 

L'entourloupe intellectuelle actuellement c'est le fait qu'on face croire que tout le monde a les mmes capacits intellectuelles. 

Tout le monde n'a pas 130 de QI (sans dnigrer)   ::?:  . Tout le monde ne peut pas tre mdecin et / ou ingnieur et j'en passe .

---

L'cole d'aujourd'hui tend trop  "abrutir" . Ainsi on essaye de formater les enfants dans une espce de bien bienpensance, biensance . Rsultat on formate aussi  une forme de pauprisation et prcarisation . Comme lieu  des comportements avec un forte propension (oui propension)  consommer et pousse au consumrisme de masse. 

Plus le QI est faible, plus on dpense des chose superficielles. 

L'Iphone 15 machin truc  1500  , la TV TCL  2000 billet , le pack de 20 rouleaux de sopalin  3  chez Lidl ou Aldi. 

On devrait aussi arrter d'tre dans une sorte "d'assistance" . Aider oui , assister non ( tien cela me fait penser  conversation que j'ai eu il y a quelques jours avec un ami sur un sujet de social).

----------


## Anthony

*Elon Musk prvoit de faire passer la limite de caractres de Twitter de 280  1000 caractres, dans un contexte de toujours apporter de nouveaux changements sur l'application*

*Elon Musk a toujours cherch  introduire de nouveaux changements dans l'application Twitter. Si certains sont bien accueillis, d'autres le sont moins. Et cette fois-ci, il s'agit d'un changement qui consiste  faire passer la limite de caractres de 280  1000. Musk affirme que cela fait partie de sa liste de choses  faire et qu'il est impatient d'apporter d'autres changements similaires qui profiteraient aux utilisateurs de la plateforme.*

Cette nouvelle intervient alors qu'un utilisateur de Twitter a demand  M. Musk de faire la lumire sur cette question et de dire ce qu'il pensait d'une ventuelle augmentation de la limite de caractres. Musk a donc simplement pris acte du commentaire et a dclar que c'tait pour bientt. 

Ensuite, aux premires heures de la journe, Musk a mentionn que c'tait une bonne ide et que l'entreprise souhaitait l'introduire trs bientt pour les tweets. 

De mme, il a qualifi la limite de 280 d'ennuyeuse et a dclar qu'il serait intress par une limite de 420.


On retrouve le milliardaire qui utilise le chiffre 420 dans beaucoup de ses travaux ce qui est trs intressant. En effet, il fait ici rfrence  la culture de la consommation de cannabis. Sans oublier la faon dont il a choisi de faire de l'action prive de Tesla une valeur de 420 dollars.

Quelques jours seulement aprs avoir rachet la socit Twitter pour 44 milliards de dollars, M. Musk a mentionn qu'il tait trs ouvert  l'ide de permettre aux utilisateurs de publier des tweets plus longs et du contenu vido. Aujourd'hui, Twitter autorise une limite de 280 caractres pour les tweets, mais il y a eu un dbat de longue date pour savoir si cela tait suffisant ou non.

Alors que Musk essayait de rpondre  de nombreuses questions sur le sujet, un utilisateur de Twitter a estim que l'application devait cesser de compter les espaces dans la limite, car il trouvait cela illogique. Cela permettrait d'offrir beaucoup plus d'espace pour certaines lettres. D'autre part, un autre utilisateur a suggr que l'application s'en tienne au plan initial de 280 caractres, mais qu'elle se tourne plutt vers les notes longues.

Musk a expliqu que les tweets courts permettent de transmettre des messages prcis et simples  comprendre. Ils sont faciles  lire, a mentionn un autre utilisateur assidu de Twitter.

Pour l'instant, Twitter reste discret sur la question. La socit a dit ce qu'elle avait  dire par la voix de son chef, Elon Musk. La dernire fois que des changements de ce type ont t annoncs, c'tait en 2017. C'est  cette poque que la firme a fait passer le nombre de ses employs de 140  280.

Depuis qu'il est aux commandes, Elon Musk a vraiment apport de nombreuses modifications  l'application. Mais s'il fallait en choisir une qui tait vraiment la plus notable de toutes, c'est l'abonnement avec vrification de Twitter Blue.

L'abonnement bleu cote 8 dollars et permet notamment de publier de longues vidos, de voir moins de publicits et d'obtenir un classement prioritaire de contenu. 

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous que ce changement de format sera bnfique pour la plateforme ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter abandonne discrtement la vrification payante  8 dollars, aprs l'ruption de comptes imposteurs sur la plateforme

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut savoir combien d'utilisateurs de Twitter sont en ralit des bots

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme qu'Apple a menac de retirer Twitter de l'App Store

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Yoel Roth, l'ancien responsable de la confiance et de la scurit chez Twitter fait la lumire sur le parcours chaotique d'Elon Musk, selon Roth, le systme de modration de contenu de Twitter est trs fragile*

*L'ancien responsable de la confiance et de la scurit de l'entreprise s'exprime sur ce qu'il pense du chaos qui continue  occuper le devant de la scne en ce moment*

Yoel Roth dit qu'il a fait de son mieux pour viter de se faire licencier par Musk le jour o le milliardaire a dcid de prendre le pouvoir. Mais avec le temps, les choses ont quand mme empir et il a d dmissionner.

M. Roth explique que son point de vue sur la question est li au parcours chaotique de l'entreprise qui s'est produit lors de la premire interview publique qui a eu lieu lorsqu'il a choisi de dmissionner de l'entreprise au dbut du mois.

La premire question qui lui a t pose concernait la raison pour laquelle Roth avait choisi de se retirer au lieu de se retrouver face  face avec Elon Musk. Mais Roth a dclar que la faon dont les choses se droulaient, il tait tout  fait vident que Musk finirait par prendre tout le travail et les efforts de son quipe et c'est alors qu'il a ajout que le moment tait venu de partir.

Par le pass, Twitter avait une approche trs systmatique en termes de gouvernance. Il y avait beaucoup de rgles et la plupart d'entre elles taient appliques lorsqu'elles taient crites. Mais lorsqu'un tel systme a choisi de disparatre, il n'y avait plus de place pour la confiance et la scurit requises, a-t-il ajout.

Aujourd'hui, de nombreuses questions sont souleves sur ce que Musk prvoit de faire avec zro ou quelques personnes s'occupant de la modration du contenu de l'application et de diverses violations. Il y a des utilisateurs qui reviennent dont les comptes ont t suspendus parce qu'ils avaient enfreint la politique de l'application. Mais maintenant, il y a plus de nouvelles sur la faon dont tous les comptes pourraient bientt tre rtablis, grce  Musk.

On aurait pu penser que Roth allait dclarer Twitter condamn, mais ce n'est pas le cas. Selon lui, ce n'est pas seulement Musk qui est  blmer pour le mauvais tat de l'application, mais en fait le systme de modration du contenu trs fragile qui se briserait grce aux acteurs de la menace vus en ligne. 

Twitter peut bientt devenir un endroit trs toxique, mais Roth veut qu'il reste rsilient. Il prvoit de nombreux dfis  l'avenir et ne pense pas que Musk puisse trbucher trop gravement.

Il a conseill  Twitter d'tre attentif aux canaris qui suggrent des ides sur le fait que Twitter n'est pas bien et qu'il faut en faire plus.

Il est fort probable que Google et Apple s'unissent contre Twitter sur l'App Store et abordent le sujet des directives de modration du contenu. Mais la probabilit que cela se produise est faible, a-t-il ajout.




Source : Yoel Roth

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Twitter ira  la drive sous Elon Musk ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite.
Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  L'Electronic Frontier Foundation dnonce l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk,  Il met en vidence les risques pour les droits de l'homme et la scurit personnelle 

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme qu'Apple a menac de retirer Twitter de l'App Store, et qu'Apple a pratiquement cess de faire de la publicit sur la plateforme

----------


## totozor

> Le problme de fond avec la mixit sociale c'est qu'on mlange galit des chances et quit des chances . 
> Rsultat on fait croire  n'importe qui qu'il pourra tout faire. 
> On devrait partir d'une solution simple : plutt mtier manuel ou plutt mtier intellectuel ?


Pour moi la mixit sociale est la rponse  ton problme.
Un fils de prolo intellectuel a de grande chances de finir avec un mtier manuel parce que l'cole ne lui aura pas ouvert (socialement et intellectuellement) d'autres portes.
Un fils de riche manuel a de grande chance de finir avec un mtier intellectuel (ou artiste) parce que l'cole va leur matraquer qu'ils sont l'lite et sont donc des intellectuels.



> Plus le QI est faible, plus on dpense des chose superficielles.
> L'Iphone 15 machin truc  1500  , la TV TCL  2000 billet , le pack de 20 rouleaux de sopalin  3  chez Lidl ou Aldi.


Oula, la corrlation QI/rationnalit est une pente glissante et dangereuse.
Parce que ce que je vois est surtout que plus ton portefeuille est plein moins tu fais gaffe  ce que tu achtes dans ton quotidien.
Je discutais avec des coquipiers qui trouvent que je paye trop cher mes patins (je les paye 500 plus cher qu'eux) mais ils m'appartiennent et je sais les rutiliser tant que je renouvelle les consommables. Ils payent des abonnements Spotify/Netfix/Xbox (60/mois) pour des produits qu'ils perdent quand ils ne payent plus.

----------


## L33tige

> Bonsoir
> 
> 
> 
> L'tat instruit. Les parents duquent.
> 
> Les enfants sont de qui ? Des parents ou de l'tat ? On devrait parler d'instruction nationale et non pas d'ducation nationale.


Cela dit, si on fait reposer l'education uniquement sur les parents, et que t'as des parents abrutis, dans un millieu pas prospere  la dcouverte, t'es fini.

*Qu'on vienne pas me dire que l'instruction est totalement dcorrle de l'ducation, dans les FAITS quand un enfant/ado passe 8h par jour  un endroit, il y  FORCEMENT une part d'ducation,  moins que a sois une ponge passive.*

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Le problme de fond avec la mixit sociale c'est qu'on mlange galit des chances et quit des chances.


Ben dj ce serait bien si l'galit des chances existait au moins un peu aujourdhui. Parce que l'cole n'a jamais t aussi ingalitaire et discriminante.

Tous les "penseurs" qui nous bassine avec "l'quit des chances"  l'cole sont des escrocs, car si l'galit des chances n'existe mme pas, l'quit des chances est de la science-fiction.

La discussion portait justement sur le wokisme dans la page prcdente. Je pense que l'un des problmes de nombreux "woke" est de se concentrer sur des rapports de dominations, alors que les ingalits sociales (sur tous les plans, pas seulement sur le plan conomique), nont jamais t aussi fortes.

----------


## walfrat

> Bonjour, 
> On devrait partir d'une solution simple : plutt mtier manuel ou plutt mtier intellectuel ? 
> 
> La dj une partie des jeunes pourraient se poser les bonnes questions . Celui qui veut tre lectricien au chauffagiste et non pas mdecin ou ingnieur pourra l'tre. 
> 
> Juste que la personne se plaira plus  visser des boulons et triturer des tuyaux, qu'a rflchir pniblement derrire un cran de pc avec du code informatique . 
> 
> L'entourloupe intellectuelle actuellement c'est le fait qu'on face croire que tout le monde a les mmes capacits intellectuelles. 
> 
> Tout le monde n'a pas 130 de QI (sans dnigrer)   . Tout le monde ne peut pas tre mdecin et / ou ingnieur et j'en passe .


Personnellement j'y vois un gros pige,  savoir dj caser prmaturment des enfants, avec les dgts que a fait (eduction  la corenne/japonaise ?).

Ensuite sur la phrase sur l'entourloupe intellectuelle et le QI, je ne peux qu'tre pas d'accord. Je suis quelqu'un de trs vif d'esprit et efficace sur les sujets que je matrise, en revanche si on me prend au dpourvu sur des trucs autres mme trs con, c'est facile de me faire passer pour un abruti. Du coup j'ai combien de QI ? 80 ou 120 ? (spoiler j'ai pas fait le test  ::D: ).

L'entourloupe commence dj ds le fait qu'on considre qu'il y a des intelligents intello et des idiots manuels, ou des intellos intello sur touts, et a c'est un problme de notre systme aujourdhui.

Ensuite, quand on parle des gens litistes qui considre qu'il russissent mieux en tant mdecin que maon, il faut aussi un minimum d'honntet intellectuel : 
Le medecin  beaucoup plus de temps d'tudeLe medecin  une largement plus grosse responsabilitIl est plus difficile de remplacer un mdecin qu'un maon.

Et forcment, a fait plus classe de dire qu'on est mdecin que maon. Il y a un effort  faire ct social pour pas faire passer les gens qui ne veulent pas se construire des carrires "brillantes" pour des loser mais juste vivre une vie tranquille, mais il y aura toujours des mtiers qui "font mieux" que d'autre, que les parents ont "mieux russi" leur "travail de parents" car leur enfants font de "beau mtier".

Quant au fait que les ingalits sociales n'ont jamais t aussi fortes, je ne suis pas convaincu perso et me prendre le chiffres du rapport entre les milliardaires et les plus pauvres, je ne pense pas que ce soit le marqueur le plus important. Je prfrerais qu'on parle plutt des parts des gens issue de milieux plus modeste qui accdent  l'ducation suprieure et peuvent occuper des emplois cadres alors qu'ils viennent d'ouvrier. Parce que la vritable ascension sociale dont on nous parle et qui s'applique  la majorit c'est bien a, c'est pas des scnarios digne de film ou un pauvre arrive avec son baluchon et fini major de promo de l'X. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que la proportion d'ouvrier a baiss, parce qu'il y a bien eu une augmentation globale de la qualification des gens depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cela dit, si on fait reposer l'education uniquement sur les parents, et que t'as des parents abrutis, dans un millieu pas prospere  la dcouverte, t'es fini.
> 
> *Qu'on vienne pas me dire que l'instruction est totalement dcorrle de l'ducation, dans les FAITS quand un enfant/ado passe 8h par jour  un endroit, il y  FORCEMENT une part d'ducation,  moins que a sois une ponge passive.*


En fait, maintenant, si. Pour la simple raison que depuis que le lobby les associations de parents d'lves ont pris le pouvoir sur l'ducation, il est interdit de rprimander un lve. Alors, l'duquer...  ::aie:: 

Quand j'tais collgien et mme lycen, on "craignais" les "pions" et plus encore le ou la surveillant(e) gnral(e) et les profs. 
Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas. Il n'y aucun respect, aucune crainte, rien. Et si, par malheur, un prof puni un lve, les parents s'en prennent  lui. 

Du coup, tout le monde laisse faire. Et, je ne parle pas de collges dans le 93, non, non. C'est en Ille-et-Vilaine et pas  Rennes, dans la campagne.  ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que l'un des problmes de nombreux "woke" est de se concentrer sur des rapports de dominations, alors que les ingalits sociales (sur tous les plans, pas seulement sur le plan conomique), nont jamais t aussi fortes.


Mais, les ingalits sociales sont de l'ordre des rapports de dominations. Les "dominants" sont les super-riches qui corrompent les politiques afin de prserver et mme d'accentuer ces ingalits sociales, afin de garder la main mise sur le vrai pouvoir.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Mais, les ingalits sociales sont de l'ordre des rapports de dominations. Les "dominants" sont les super-riches qui corrompent les politiques afin de prserver et mme d'accentuer ces ingalits sociales, afin de garder la main mise sur le vrai pouvoir.


Je suis d'accord, je voulais dire que je trouve con de chercher une quit dans une situation comme celle que tu dcris, surtout en ce focalisant sur des rapports de dominations "secondaires".

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> En fait, maintenant, si. Pour la simple raison que depuis que le lobby les associations de parents d'lves ont pris le pouvoir sur l'ducation, il est interdit de rprimander un lve. Alors, l'duquer... 
> 
> Quand j'tais collgien et mme lycen, on "craignais" les "pions" et plus encore le ou la surveillant(e) gnral(e) et les profs. 
> Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas. Il n'y aucun respect, aucune crainte, rien. Et si, par malheur, un prof puni un lve, les parents s'en prennent  lui. 
> 
> Du coup, tout le monde laisse faire. Et, je ne parle pas de collges dans le 93, non, non. C'est en Ille-et-Vilaine et pas  Rennes, dans la campagne.





> Mais, les ingalits sociales sont de l'ordre des rapports de dominations. Les "dominants" sont les super-riches qui corrompent les politiques afin de prserver et mme d'accentuer ces ingalits sociales, afin de garder la main mise sur le vrai pouvoir.





> Je suis d'accord, je voulais dire que je trouve con de chercher une quit dans une situation comme celle que tu dcris, surtout en ce focalisant sur des rapports de dominations "secondaires".


Plusieurs choses :

1) C'est de l'escroquerie intellectuelle que de faire croire qu'une personne qui n'a pas les capacits peut quand mme devenir mdecin ou ingnieur ... ^^ 

2) En France on forme une arme de mexicains . Des chefs de chefs de chefs ... On doit former des hordes de cadres (parfois con comme des manches  balais et qui n'ont aucun bon sens) .

3) La France est un pays de service . Si le mtier n'est pas li aux services , c'est mal vu. 

4) Tout le monde a les mmes chance de russite . C'est l'galit. La ratio de dpart est  1 .

Par contre tout le monde n'est pas en mesure de russir a cause nombreux facteurs. C'est l'quit. Pour arriv au ratio de 1 , il y a des facteurs dans l'quation , x , y , z ... et selon cela le ratio va baisser jusqu' 0 .

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour rappel

----------


## micka132

> Pour rappel


Impartial | Partial

----------


## AoCannaille

> Impartial | Partial


Cercle vicieux entretenant les ingalits minimisant lintrt gnral | cercle vertueux limitant les ingalits visant lintrt gnral

La question  laquelle il faut rpondre pour se mettre d'accord, c'est : Notre socit est faite pour vivre au choix : 
- Les uns  ct des autres
- Les uns contres les autres
- Les uns avec les autres.


Pour rappel, une socit est : "Le terme socit, en sciences sociales, dsigne un ensemble de personnes qui partagent des normes, des comportements et une culture, et qui interagissent en coopration pour former des groupes sociaux ou une communaut.".

Avec cette dfinition, il n'y a qu'un seul des choix ci-dessus qui s'applique : Les uns avec les autres. 
Les autres solutions mnent non pas  une socit mais  un ensemble d'individus qui au mieux s'ignorent, au pire se tapent dessus.

----------


## micka132

> Avec cette dfinition, il n'y a qu'un seul des choix ci-dessus qui s'applique : Les uns avec les autres. 
> Les autres solutions mnent non pas  une socit mais  un ensemble d'individus qui au mieux s'ignorent, au pire se tapent dessus.


Voila pourquoi une socit partiale ne peut pas fonctionner. Par dfinition il y aura toujours un sentiment d'injustice, qui peu conduire des gens  au mieux en snober d'autres, au pire  se venger.

----------


## totozor

> 1) C'est de l'escroquerie intellectuelle que de faire croire qu'une personne qui n'a pas les capacits peut quand mme devenir mdecin ou ingnieur ... ^^


Je suis d'accord, il y a bien trop de "fils de" cons comme leurs pieds qui russissent leurs cole d'ing, c'est gens ont une capacit pas si facile  obtenir : le pouvoir (argent, stage etc)



> 2) En France on forme une arme de mexicains . Des chefs de chefs de chefs ... On doit former des hordes de cadres (parfois con comme des manches  balais et qui n'ont aucun bon sens) .


Les chefs de chefs est le meilleur systme que je connaisse pour que le fils dbile de JeanMichelPDG se retrouve en haut de la pyramide.



> 4) Tout le monde a les mmes chance de russite . C'est l'galit. La ratio de dpart est  1 .


Alors j'ai fait jusqu' mon collge dans une cole qui reprsente une forme de haut du panier.
Comment assure-t-elle un haut taux de russite aux examens (Brevet, BAC, prpa)? Elle impose un niveau au-dessus de la moyenne Franaise  TOUS ses lves pour avoir de la marge en cas d'accident et vire la mauvaise graine pour qu'ils ne passent pas un examen qu'ils risquent d'chouer.
L'galit des chances entre coles n'existe pas et c'est un secret de polichinelle. Combien d'lve prennent l'option theatre, danse, Latin, Allemand LV2 ou que sait je pour aller dans "le bon lyce".



> Par contre tout le monde n'est pas en mesure de russir a cause nombreux facteurs. C'est l'quit. Pour arriv au ratio de 1 , il y a des facteurs dans l'quation , x , y , z ... et selon cela le ratio va baisser jusqu' 0 .


Quels sont les facteurs d'chec?
Comment ne pas passer d'un systme discriminant  l'autre?
L'ducation nationale doit changer, mais le QI n'est mme pas le dbut d'une piste d'amlioration.
C'est un sujet que j'ai rgulirement avec le pre de mon filleul (qui est trs compatible scolaire) et nous avons un problme simple, toutes les bonnes solutions pour moi l'excluent de l'cole et toutes les siennes font de mme pour moi. (Et nous passons au moins une demie journe par an sur le sujet depuis 3 ans)

----------


## AoCannaille

> Voila pourquoi une socit partiale ne peut pas fonctionner. Par dfinition il y aura toujours un sentiment d'injustice, qui peu conduire des gens  au mieux en snober d'autres, au pire  se venger.


Voil pourquoi une socit impatiale ne peut pas fonctionner. par dfinition il y aura des eternels favoriss. Pas de ressentiment si tout le monde est heureux et chacun de ses besoins sont combls.

----------


## L33tige

> Voil pourquoi une socit impatiale ne peut pas fonctionner. par dfinition il y aura des eternels favoriss. Pas de ressentiment si tout le monde est heureux et chacun de ses besoins sont combls.


Dans une socit base sur le besoin, l'envie et la satisfaction immdiate, je suis pas sur que combler des besoins soit intressant financirement pour les actionnaires.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Dans une socit base sur le besoin, l'envie et la satisfaction immdiate, je suis pas sur que combler des besoins soit intressant financirement pour les actionnaires.


S'assurer de fournir les 2 premiers niveaux de la pyramide de maslov serait un objectif suffisant pour un tat.

----------


## L33tige

> S'assurer de fournir les 2 premiers niveaux de la pyramide de maslov serait un objectif suffisant pour un tat.


Effectivement a serait dj bien, le troisime niveau viendrait un peu de lui-mme  partir de ce moment l.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter 2.0 :  aucune de nos politiques n'a chang . La socit d'Elon Musk promet transparence et scurit,*
*mais les critiques craignent que ce message soit simplement destin  calmer les annonceurs  * 

*Cela fait un mois et beaucoup de choses ont chang sur Twitter sous Elon Musk. De nombreuses informations ont t diffuses (principalement par le biais des tweets de Musk) sur ce que l'entreprise veut faire ou sur ce que seront ses soi-disant politiques. Cette fois-ci, dans un billet de blog intitul Twitter 2.0 : Notre engagement continu envers la conversation publique, la plateforme de mdias sociaux a dtaill comment elle prvoit d'aborder certaines choses, y compris les comportements abusifs et haineux.

Twitter a tent d'assurer aux clients et aux annonceurs que malgr les licenciements  grande chelle dans l'entreprise - plus de la moiti de ses 7 500 employs de l're pr-Musk ont t licencis - son quipe Trust & Safety tait solide et suffisamment grande pour modrer le contenu .*

Twitter a tent d'assurer au march qu'il ne changeait pas son caractre essentiel et qu'aucune de ses politiques, y compris la modration, n'avait chang. C'est dans un contexte de dsertion en masse des annonceurs, qui craignent des changements radicaux dans ses politiques apports par son nouveau propritaire, Elon Musk.

Dans un article de blog publi mercredi, la socit a dclar que Twitter 2.0 est  mieux plac que jamais pour raliser nos ambitions . Twitter a ritr que sa mission est de promouvoir et de protger la conversation publique   d'tre la place publique d'Internet .

Twitter a soulign que pour atteindre cet objectif, il doit donner  chacun le pouvoir de crer et de partager des ides et des informations instantanment et sans barrires :  Aujourd'hui, nous sommes une nouvelle entreprise qui entame un nouveau chapitre, mais notre engagement inbranlable envers cette mission n'a pas chang. En fait, nous sommes mieux placs que jamais pour raliser nos ambitions , a dclar Twitter.

Twitter a galement abord l'importance de la scurit de la marque, notant que cela n'est possible que lorsque la scurit humaine est la priorit absolue. Un changement clef que Twitter a apport  son approche de l'exprimentation   Twitter adopte les tests publics. Nous pensons que cette approche ouverte et transparente de l'innovation est saine, car elle nous permet d'aller plus vite et de recueillir les commentaires des utilisateurs en temps rel , a dclar la plateforme.

La socit a ajout qu'un service de cette importance bnficiera d'un retour d'information  grande chelle et a soulign l'importance d'tre transparent sur ses expriences et ce qu'il apprend. La plateforme a aussi fait une liste d'assurances pour les clients, les partenaires et tous ceux qui l'utilisent.

*Billet de Twitter*

La mission de Twitter est de promouvoir et de protger la conversation publique - d'tre la place centrale d'Internet. Nous avons toujours compris que pour atteindre cet objectif, nous devons donner  chacun le pouvoir de crer et de partager des ides et des informations, instantanment et sans barrires. Aujourd'hui, nous sommes une nouvelle entreprise qui entame un nouveau chapitre, mais notre engagement inbranlable envers cette mission n'a pas chang. En fait, nous sommes mieux placs que jamais pour raliser nos ambitions.

Nous avons toujours compris que nos activits et nos revenus sont lis  notre mission ; ils comptent les uns sur les autres. La scurit de la marque n'est possible que lorsque la scurit humaine est la priorit absolue. Tout cela reste vrai aujourd'hui.

Ce qui a chang, cependant, c'est notre approche de l'exprimentation. Comme vous l'avez vu au cours des dernires semaines, Twitter adopte les tests publics. Nous pensons que cette approche ouverte et transparente de l'innovation est saine, car elle nous permet d'aller plus vite et de recueillir les commentaires des utilisateurs en temps rel. Nous pensons qu'un service de cette importance bnficiera d'un retour d'information  grande chelle et qu'il est utile d'tre ouvert sur nos expriences et sur ce que nous apprenons. Nous effectuons tout ce travail avec un seul objectif en tte*: amliorer Twitter pour nos clients, nos partenaires et les personnes qui l'utilisent dans le monde entier.

Dans le cadre de ce travail, nous tenons  vous assurer de certaines choses :
premirement, aucune de nos politiques n'a chang. Notre approche de l'application des politiques reposera davantage sur la dsamplification des contenus violents : la libert d'expression, mais pas la libert d'accs ;notre quipe Trust & Safety poursuit son travail diligent pour protger la plateforme contre les comportements haineux, les comportements abusifs et toute violation des rgles de Twitter. L'quipe reste solide et dispose de ressources suffisantes, et la dtection automatise joue un rle de plus en plus important dans l'limination des abus ;lorsque des vnements urgents se manifestent sur la plateforme, nous veillons  ce que tous les modrateurs de contenu disposent des conseils dont ils ont besoin pour trouver et traiter le contenu non conforme ;au fur et  mesure que nous amliorons nos politiques et nos processus, les acteurs malveillants dvelopperont galement de nouvelles mthodes de perturbation. Ce n'est pas nouveau. Notre quipe d'experts s'adapte en permanence pour identifier et dsamorcer les menaces, et nous sommes fiers de nos premiers rsultats*: les impressions sur les contenus non conformes sont en baisse depuis un mois, malgr la croissance de l'utilisation globale sur la plateforme ;enfin, au fur et  mesure que nous nous embarquerons dans ce nouveau voyage, nous ferons des erreurs, nous apprendrons et nous ferons galement les choses correctement. Tout au long, nous communiquerons ouvertement avec nos utilisateurs et nos clients, pour obtenir et partager vos commentaires au fur et  mesure que nous construisons.
Nous restons dtermins  offrir une exprience sre, inclusive, divertissante et informative pour tous. Nous continuerons d'tre transparents tout au long de cette priode de transition. Et nous vous couterons, vous qui faites de Twitter ce qu'il est : la place publique d'Internet.

*Mais les observateurs n'y croient pas*

 Ce message est entirement destin  calmer les annonceurs, il peut se rsumer  "ne vous inquitez pas, nous accordons toujours la priorit  la scurit de la marque comme avant" , estime un internaute. 

Un autre a point du doigt les dparts, volontaires et non volontaires, de Twitter :  Ils ont probablement licenci tellement de personnes qu'ils ne sauraient mme pas *comment* faire des tests A/B mme s'ils le voulaient .

Il faut dire lorsqu'Elon Musk a lanc un sondage pour dcider de rtablir ou non le compte Twitter de Donald Trump, beaucoup se sont demand ce qu'il tait advenu du projet de Musk de former un conseil de modration de contenu  trs diversifi  pour l'aider  peser toute dcision d'inverser les suspensions dfinitives de comptes. Il avait annonc ce plan aprs avoir rencontr des groupes de dfense des droits civiques au dbut du mois, mais ne l'avait jamais mentionn depuis. Il a fallu quatre jours sans que Trump tweete avant que Musk fournisse enfin une mise  jour sur ce conseil de surveillance qu'il n'a jamais form.

Dans un tweet blmant apparemment les militants pour les problmes publicitaires de Twitter, Musk a affirm qu'il n'avait promis de former le conseil qu' la condition que les militants promettent de cesser de pousser les annonceurs  boycotter sa plateforme.

 Une large coalition de groupes d'activistes politiques/sociaux a accept de ne pas essayer de tuer Twitter en nous privant de revenus publicitaires si j'acceptais cette condition , a tweet Musk.  Ils ont rompu l'accord .

Certains militants qui ont assist  la runion ont tweet pour confirmer qu'ils n'avaient jamais conclu un tel accord avec Musk, notamment la co-PDG de Free Press, Jessica Gonzalez, qui a aid  diriger une coalition #StopToxicTwitter faisant pression sur les 20 principaux annonceurs de Twitter pour qu'ils boycottent la plateforme.


 Je ne sais pas de qui Musk parle ici, mais je l'ai rencontr il y a quelques semaines avec des leaders des droits civiques, et je codirige galement la coalition #StopToxicTwitter qui appelle les annonceurs  suspendre les publicits jusqu' ce qu'il redresse le navire , a tweet Gonzalez.  Je n'ai jamais conclu un tel accord .

Le prsident de la NAACP, Derrick Johnson, a soutenu Gonzalez dans son propre tweet niant que les militants aient conclu un accord avec Musk.

 Nous ne ferions jamais un tel accord , a tweet Johnson.  La dmocratie vient toujours en premier. Les dcisions prises sur Twitter sont dangereuses et il est de notre devoir, comme depuis notre cration, de dnoncer les menaces qui psent sur notre dmocratie. Les discours de haine et les complots violents ne peuvent pas avoir de refuge. 

Lorsque les mdias ont prcdemment rapport la rencontre entre Musk et des militants, il tait immdiatement clair que Gonzalez prvoyait de continuer  promouvoir la campagne #StopToxicTwitter. Gonzalez a dclar  ce moment-l que les promesses de Musk, y compris la formation d'un conseil pour revoir les dcisions de contenu, n'taient  que le dbut d'un long processus  pour tenir Twitter responsable du respect des normes communautaires.

Johnson n'a pas immdiatement rpondu  une demande de commentaire, mais Gonzalez a dclar que Musk utilisait des militants comme bouc missaire pour sa propre mauvaise prise de dcision concernant la scurit de la marque.

 Musk perd des annonceurs parce qu'il a agi de manire irresponsable, en sabrant les quipes de modration de contenu qui aident  assurer la scurit des marques et en sabrant les quipes de vente charges d'entretenir les relations avec les annonceurs , a dclar Gonzalez.  Le principal responsable de l'exode des annonceurs sur Twitter est Elon Musk . 

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la prsentation de Twitter 2.0 ? Message destin  calmer les annonceurs ou ralit de la plateforme ?
 ::fleche::  Le fait que Twitter est en sous-effectif joue-t-il en sa dfaveur ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## daerlnaxe

Je constate depuis un moment que c'est trs orient les articles choisis sur le sujet, comme si d'ailleurs Twitter tait super gentil et mignon avant... Ce serait pas mal de rquilibrer le contenu

Au sujet de l'ducation:
Mtier manuel ou intellectuel, le problme est un peu plus compliqu.
Le problme du manuel c'est qu'on peut se retrouver dlocalis en un claquement de doigts, et normalement les jobs "intellectuels" le sont moins, voire pas du tout. Ca ne paie plus, les gens ont en tte l'artisan du coin mais du coup ce n'est pas une question "manuel"/"intellectuel" mais freelance/employ. 

Derrire galement je peux tmoigner avec +10 ans de chantier dans l'lectrotechnique, et j'ai pay en outre mes tudes en faisant des chantiers en tant que manoeuvre. En France il y a de vieilles mentalits, on ne prserve pas le manuel, il est mme jetable. Certains vont m'objecter qu'il y a les accidents du travail, a tombe bien j'en ai t victime... Pour un autre job, pour enfin avoir un CDI j'ai t motard ADS pour une rseau bancaire avec tout le secteur paca  couvrir et un vhicule dans un tat de dlabrement avance. Or pour une moto... J'y ai donc laiss une paule, j'ai mis 2ans et demi  la rcuprer contre toute attente, mais parce que j'tais sportif avant, que je me suis battu et que la mdecine du sport m'a aid. Mais bon, j'aurais mal toute ma vie, elle se dboite tous les jours et mme plusieurs fois en fait depuis quelques annes... Du coup j'ai eu droit  quoi. Et bien une indemnisation au smic durant deux ans, des frais pris en charge mais uniquement dans les hpitaux publics... Et la seule clinique qui avait ventuellement quelque chose  me proposer n'tait pas prise en charge. Depuis la sortie de l'AT j'ai ... 300 tous les 3 mois. Donc rien. Dans un autre pays civilis je faisais constater l'tat du vhicule la boite prenait cher. Je n'ai pas fait ma RQTH  l'poque et je me suis battu seul, comme une maladie m'a pourri la vie depuis 2014 je me suis dcid  la faire rcemment... l aussi tu crois que tu vas avoir quelque chose. En fait non. Et quand je parle de quelque chose, je parle d'accompagnement et de formation, pas d'tre un boulet c'est pas dans ma manire de voir. Formation... tourneur fraiseur/aide  la personne... Vachement compatible. Accessoirement j'ai un bac+2 (+niv licence abandonne un mois avant la fin pour un job, le capet tant ferm ils faisaient redoubler matrise et licence... bien sr prvenu en Novembre et pas avant, c'est la France) et j'ai t agent de matrise autant ct chantiers que ct BE. Je suis passionn depuis 25 ans d'informatique j'ai dcid de me requalifier et l aussi on va te dire "il faudra vous requalifier plusieurs fois dans votre vie" oui... et ? O sont les employeurs derrire qui comprennent a ? Niveau formation donc, des prunes, j'ai russi  avoir une POEC mais donc via les obligations de formation aux entreprises... et a n'impressionne pas spcialement les boites puisque ce n'est pas diplmant, reste qu'au moins j'ai un pied pour passer une certification gratuitement mais c'est tout.

En fait les formations finances ne dpassent pas 500h, il y a normment sous le bac ou niveau bac, pas plus. 

Donc pour revenir vraiment au sujet car c'est complexe mine de rien... J'ai donc fait des chantiers de niveau bep  quasi cadre.
- Amiant
- Presque toujours  travailler sous tension alors que c'est illgal. Donc tu fais du dminage.
- Poumon micro perfors  cause d'une fuite de chlore.
- Un os d'un doigt arrach.
- Travail sur nacelle par alerte orange/rouge mistral sur Marseille +/- 20km. On me coupait le camion car il hurlait, du coup on me coupait aussi les commandes.
- Aucune ligne de vie pour garantir ma scurit quand j'tais sur des toits
- Pareil pour les chafaudages sauf qu'en prime je cblais, accroch par les pieds et le corps  6m au dessus du sol... A l'envers en fait. Ca c'est quand des imbciles sont incapables de penser au gabarit de la nacelle, qu'on te fait faire aprs et surtout productivit avant tout... on n'a le temps que pour l'excution de la tche, c'est marche ou crve. 

Et l dedans... Beaucoup ne voient pas le danger ou sont au taquets pour avoir quoi... 2000 net par mois, dont des primes en plus. Encore plus contents quand les X heures sups tombent comme si c'tait cadeau alors qu'en fait ils ne font que toucher leur salaire en ralit. Donc il ne faut pas s'imaginer qu'ils vont se syndiquer ou protester contre des conditions dangereuses, ils ne rflchissent mme pas  ce niveau l... D'ailleurs pour le peu de fois o l'on pouvait couper le jus au niveau de mes jobs, les mecs que je grais (bien malgr moi car techniquement j'tais au mme niveau, mais ils avaient dcid que je grais et mon responsable aussi) ne coupaient pas... Et le sachant,  chaque "premire fois" je suis all les rcuprer aprs un bon coup de bourre, ayant immdiatement coup le jus pour ma part juste aprs qu'ils aient douill. 

Ah et n'oublions pas aussi qu'on va devoir travailler sous la responsabilit de mecs qui sont souvent alcooliques, dangereux.. et mme pour ma part en tant plus diplm et habilit qu'eux.


Alors je vois beaucoup de gens qui ont des tches intellectuelles parler d'orienter vers des tches manuelles, mais je pense qu'ils ne ralisent pas vraiment ce qu'il y a derrire, se focalisant sur le salaire je pense... Sans compter qu'en prime  lorsqu'on est intelligent on s'ennuie fermement et l'esprit est ailleurs, les journes sont trs longues. Ils ne ralisent pas qu' un moment donn  +40 avec des genoux uss, le dos massacr, il va falloir continuer...  C'est trs loin d'tre rose, les conditions en France  cause du chmage sont relativement immondes.

Etre manuel dans d'autres pays est intressant, il est par contre prfrable d'avoir un QI  deux chiffres pour tre manuel en France sous peine de le sentir passer.

----------


## micka132

> Voil pourquoi une socit impatiale ne peut pas fonctionner. par dfinition il y aura des *eternels favoriss*. Pas de ressentiment si tout le monde est heureux et chacun de ses besoins sont combls.


Partial=> Qui prend parti sans souci de justice ni de vrit.
Qu'on prfre une socit impartiale pourquoi pas, mais je m'interroge quand souvent cela vient paradoxalement de personne se disant "progressiste". Le progrs c'est de revenir  d'anciens rgimes o certains faisaient la pluie ou le beau temps.

Les besoins de Maslow sont terriblement interprtables. A mon sens le premier niveaux de la pyramide est rempli en France. Le second beaucoup moins, mais j'ai du mal  voir comment une socit impartiale pourrait y contribuer...A la limite cela pourrait agir sur le 3eme ou 4eme niveau.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> S'assurer de fournir les 2 premiers niveaux de la pyramide de maslov serait un objectif suffisant pour un tat.


Il a t dmontr depuis longtemps que cette pyramide n'est pas valide.

----------


## totozor

> Je constate depuis un moment que c'est trs orient les articles choisis sur le sujet, comme si d'ailleurs Twitter tait super gentil et mignon avant... Ce serait pas mal de rquilibrer le contenu





> [...]C'est trs loin d'tre rose, les conditions en France  cause du chmage sont relativement immondes.
> Etre manuel dans d'autres pays est intressant, il est par contre prfrable d'avoir un QI  deux chiffres pour tre manuel en France sous peine de le sentir passer.


Ces histoires de vie sont terribles mais ne me surprennent pas trop.
Je penses que toutes les histoires d'accident du travail des ouvriers que j'ai entendu sont dues  des risques qui taient connus, partags avec la hirarchie et ignors par celle-ci. Il est aussi probable qu'aprs elle se plaigne que les gars aient fait exprs de se pourrir la vie,  vie.
Et les dmarches pour se soigner et se remettre au travail sont loin d'tre videntes voire impossibles (on peut demander  un handicap de monter au 2eme dans un btiment sans ascenseur par exemple).

Attention quand une personne aise parle de mtier manuel elle fait bien la diffrence entre mtier manuel (artisanat, plomberie, boulangerie, etc) et mtier physique (BTP, manutention, ...).

----------


## AoCannaille

> Il a t dmontr depuis longtemps que cette pyramide n'est pas valide.


Cette pyramide est un modle, comme n'importe quel modle il s'agit d'une simplification de la ralit, il ne peut jamais tre "Valide". Au mieux il est "Valide" tant qu'on a pas trouv d'exception. Et comme il s'agit ici de modliser le comportement humain, et que celui-ci est dornavant plus  influenc par le marketing que par le bon sens, certains prfrant avoir le dernier iPhone que de manger  leur faim, videment les exceptions s'accumulent. 

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'au global, cette pyramide permet discuter autour d'un concept sans avoir fait un bac +30 en sociologie et sans tre  ct de la plaque pour autant.

----------


## L33tige

> Ces histoires de vie sont terribles mais ne me surprennent pas trop.
> Je penses que toutes les histoires d'accident du travail des ouvriers que j'ai entendu sont dues  des risques qui taient connus, partags avec la hirarchie et ignors par celle-ci. Il est aussi probable qu'aprs elle se plaigne que les gars aient fait exprs de se pourrir la vie,  vie.
> Et les dmarches pour se soigner et se remettre au travail sont loin d'tre videntes voire impossibles (on peut demander  un handicap de monter au 2eme dans un btiment sans ascenseur par exemple).
> 
> Attention quand une personne aise parle de mtier manuel elle fait bien la diffrence entre mtier manuel (artisanat, plomberie, boulangerie, etc) et mtier physique (BTP, manutention, ...).


Alors, pour tre installateur sanitaire de mtier reconverti en dev depuis 5 ans, "plombier" donc, *c'est du BTP*, tu passe 10% de ton temps  raccorder/tirer/souder (encore que le chalumeau oxyactylnique faut se le trimbaler avec deux bouteilles de gaz), *les 90% restants tu carotte, perce, burine, et rebouche* pour faire passer tes tuyaux, quand la chappe est pas encore coule c'est  toi de venir tirer les gaines dans le sol donc ya pas de mur pas de toit, et pas d'intemprie pour ce mtier, quand tu fais des logements sociaux faut aussi les monter les 5 radiateurs par appartement, comme tous les mtiers dans le BTP c'est un mtier de cheval de traie.

C'est un dlire de province a le plombier qui vient faire du sav avec un toilette  bouger et un coude  braser  l'tain  ::D: , revisser des raccords et purger un radiateur de temps  autre.
(Encore que certains passent rellement leur journe  passer des furets dans les toilettes des gens, pas physique pour un sous mais a reste le purgatoire)

----------


## Erviewthink

> Cette pyramide est un modle, comme n'importe quel modle il s'agit d'une simplification de la ralit, il ne peut jamais tre "Valide". Au mieux il est "Valide" tant qu'on a pas trouv d'exception. Et comme il s'agit ici de modliser le comportement humain, et que celui-ci est dornavant plus  influenc par le marketing que par le bon sens, certains prfrant avoir le dernier iPhone que de manger  leur faim, videment les exceptions s'accumulent. 
> 
> Il n'en reste pas moins qu'au global, cette pyramide permet discuter autour d'un concept sans avoir fait un bac +30 en sociologie et sans tre  ct de la plaque pour autant.


Le fameux mythe de je prfre acheter un iphone que de manger, faut vraiment ne pas connaitre la faim pour penser a. Et quand je te dis connaitre la faim je ne te parle pas de la fringale de 11h ou 18h qu'on soit bien d'accord.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le fameux mythe de je prfre acheter un iphone que de manger, faut vraiment ne pas connaitre la faim pour penser a. Et quand je te dis connaitre la faim je ne te parle pas de la fringale de 11h ou 18h qu'on soit bien d'accord.


Merci  Captain Obvious de soulever qu'une hyperbole dans une argumentation est irraliste.  ::roll::

----------


## Erviewthink

> Merci  Captain Obvious de soulever qu'une hyperbole dans une argumentation est irraliste.


Tout est irraliste dans ton argumentation difficile de faire autrement. Ce modle est plus qu'une simplification, un besoin dpend d'un contexte  la limite pour discuter avec des collgiens c'est un point de dpart mais il me semblait tre sur un forum compos  minima d'tudiants et de professionnels.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Les discours haineux n'ont jamais t aussi nombreux sur Twitter, malgr les grandes dclarations d'Elon Musk selon un nouveau rapport du Center for Countering Digital Hate*

*Le PDG de Tesla et chef de Twitter pourrait bien avoir un rveil brutal en ce qui concerne l'impression de discours haineux. Et ce, grce  une nouvelle tude mene par le Center for Countering Digital Hate.*

M. Musk a dclar que les discours haineux avaient diminu d'un tiers la semaine dernire, mais cette tude indique qu'ils ont augment au cours de la priode o il a acquis l'entreprise.

En moyenne, environ 1 300 tweets ont fait tat d'insultes contre les personnes de couleur qui apparaissent continuellement et quotidiennement sur l'application, juste avant qu'Elon Musk n'en prenne le contrle.

Ce chiffre est ensuite pass  3 880 aprs son acquisition de la plateforme. Le chiffre est pass  4650 lorsque Musk a fait ses dclarations sur le fait que la haine tait si faible sur l'application.

Les insultes  l'encontre de 62 % de la population transgenre ont donc augment depuis que Twitter a un nouveau dirigeant, ce qui reprsente environ 5100 tweets par jour, confirme l'tude. Ces donnes ont t mises en avant par Brandwatch, qui est considr comme un outil de premier plan pour dterminer les analyses sur les mdias sociaux. Elles comprennent galement des tweets provenant de diffrents endroits du globe et sont rdiges en anglais.

Dans un tweet effectu  la mi-novembre par Musk, il tait indiqu que tous les tweets  caractre haineux seraient dbusqus sur la plateforme et limits au point d'tre dmontiss. De cette faon, les utilisateurs ne tomberaient pas trop souvent sur ces messages,  moins qu'ils ne les recherchent vraiment.

Mais dans les cas o le nombre de vues tait au plus bas, les chercheurs de cette tude ont constat que l'engagement pour les messages lis  des discours haineux est si lev depuis que Musk a commenc  prendre le contrle de l'entreprise.

Les gens s'engagent beaucoup plus sur ces messages, les likes, les rponses et les retweets lis aux insultes tant trs levs, surtout dans les semaines qui ont prcd le lancement de Twitter 2.0. Et s'il fallait le mettre en chiffres, les discours de haine ont augment de 50 %.


Le rapport contredit fondamentalement ce que Musk a dclar. Musk n'a donc certainement pas apprci la nouvelle et a qualifi le rapport de totalement faux.

De la mme manire, il s'est engag  mettre en place des statistiques quotidiennes pour la publication de donnes et dit qu'il maintient toutes les impressions qui se prsentent concernant les discours de haine.

Depuis que Musk a dcid de prendre la direction de Twitter, de nombreux changements sont intervenus. Les dcisions ont t erratiques et la modration a disparu. Des sondages ont t raliss qui laissent entrevoir la prochaine action du chef de Twitter.

Son ide de crer un conseil de modration sur Twitter est galement passe  la trappe. Et avec le retour de Trump sur l'application, on ne peut que se demander ce qui pourrait bien se passer ensuite. 

Source : Center for Countering Digital Hate

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous ce rapport pertinent ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous not plus de messages haineux sur Twitter depuis la prise de contrle d'Elon Musk ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le nombre de messages sur Twitter contenant des insultes racistes a explos depuis qu'Elon Musk a rachet l'influente plateforme, d'aprs une nouvelle tude

 ::fleche::  Twitter supprime moins de discours haineux et prend beaucoup de temps pour les rvisions, selon un nouveau rapport de l'UE

 ::fleche::  Une cadre suprieure de Twitter a obtenu une injonction du tribunal pour empcher Elon Musk de la licencier, la VP pour les politiques publiques refuse la culture de travail "extrmement hardcore"

----------


## totozor

> Dans un tweet effectu  la mi-novembre par Musk, il tait indiqu que *tous les tweets  caractre haineux seraient dbusqus* sur la plateforme et *limits au point d'tre dmontiss*. De cette faon, les utilisateurs ne tomberaient pas trop souvent sur ces messages,  moins qu'ils ne les recherchent vraiment.


C'est  dire que la sanction extrme de Musk, c'est la dmontisation? Vraiment? Il ne voit pas de solution plus forte si ncessaire?



> Le rapport contredit fondamentalement ce que Musk a dclar. Musk n'a donc certainement pas apprci la nouvelle et a qualifi le rapport de totalement faux.


Et oui parce que Musk est vrit, donc s'opposer  lui signifie se tromper. Musk is the new Chuck Norris

Ce qui m'tonne en fait est qu'il se prtend dfenseur de la libert d'expression absolue mais prtend faire demander  Twitter de faire une modration qui va  l'encontre de a.
Je suis surpris (agrablement) qu'il ne se rjouisse pas de cette diminution de la modration.
Finalement il a une stratgie trs Trumpienne, il affirme une vrit et dclare que tout le reste est fakenews. Ceci annonce la glissade de Twitter vers le complotisme et ses enfants les plus nausabond? (Qanon, antissmites, antitrans & Co.)

----------


## daerlnaxe

Le bashing continue, Twitter est une poubelle de longue date, on peut voir d'ailleurs que sur le fils Biden une petite quipe de cadre a vite jet un manteau pour faire taire, donc bonjour la libert d'expression. Je n'ai pas t souvent sur ce rseau mais j'ai d'autres cas de ce type, j'avais eu les leaks de Macron qui confirmaient ce que je pensais sur le CES, avoir os l'voquer a a t un permaban sur le champ. 

Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois car devant a je changeais de compte car a me dplaisait, le rseau social voulait avoir mon numro de tlphone "pour mon bien", bien sr et o a m'amenait  me faire bloquer le compte. Simplement pour refuser d'indiquer mon tlphone, sachant que ce n'est pas obligatoire et que je ne l'ai JAMAIS utilis depuis mon portable. Concrtement la moyenne de dure de mes comptes sur Twitter c'est un mois et demi, selon qui tu suis (et je ne suis pas des nazis, je prcise), si tu oses ne pas participer mais juste liker, si tu oses ne rpondre que de temps en temps par un meme par exemple, une image... tu gicles. A ct mme des salafistes pouvaient tranquillement poster.

Le top enfin aura t de me manger un ban alors que je me servais de mon dernier compte juste pour tre aux nouvelles sur de l'IT, les jeux vidos, et des articles scientifiques, j'ai galement fait parti de la vague de ban de "comptes de bots russes". Bot je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi, et Russe non plus... Twitter voulant savoir qui tu es, il te dgage vite quand tu ne lui accordes pas cela, et sous des prtextes fallacieux .J'ai pris des insultes sur ma (prsume) couleur de peau pour des raisons qui restent  ce jour toujours indfinissables... ah si un jour j'ai employ le mot racaille, donc pour certains racaille = personne de couleur mais c'est moi le raciste donc on m'insulte sur ma prsume couleur. Pourtant Bernard Tapie aussi tait une racaille et c'est loin d'tre le seul en politique. J'ai lu des messages invitant des gens, moi itou,  "mourir" ou qu'il fallait tuer les "cis". 

Mais bon d'un coup on se soucie de ce qu'il se passe sur Twitter, de manire l aussi terriblement objective quand on lit l'article. Accessoirement quand la France a oblig  modrer les comptes Twitter, en fait ce sont les comptes qui s'affichaient Trans, LGBTQ+ qui ont pris le plus cher car ils taient les plus haineux. Twitter a ensuite arrt car ces comptes l rapportent beaucoup avec les polmiques quotidiennes qu'ils gnrent. Et c'est a un peu le but de Twitter, ce n'est pas de communiquer, c'est que les gens se pourrissent la gueule en ne sachant pas qui est derrire alors que si a se trouve ils se sont fait un sourire au supermarch.... En passant, pourquoi ces comptes l sont les plus haineux, c'est trs simple... La plupart des gens qui se rclament Trans + Asperger + QI lev, sont en fait des idiots en mal d'attention qui ne sont absolument rien de ce qu'ils prtendent tre. Asperger a fait tendance, donc ils s'imaginent pouvoir apprendre 19 langues quand ils ne sont pas capables d'crire correctement une seule, ou accorder une rgle de priorit dans une quation mathmatique. Ce sont ces fameux "trans" qui d'ailleurs n'ont jamais commenc l'once d'une opration, n'ont pas envie de changer de sexe mais veulent rester visiblement "trans" ad vitam aeternam enferms dans une "identit de genre"... Ce qui ne colle pas un brin avec le profil rel d'un trans qui au contraire a envie d'oublier ce qu'il est pour devenir ce qu'il a envie d'tre. Et ces comptes l, insults, devraient servir de repre ici pour valuer ce qu'il se passe aprs le rachat par Munsk.  Pour ma part j'ai un rel handicap physique que j'ai surmont, et une maladie que je gre... Mais c'est forcment moins sduisant que les fantasmes qu'ils ont sur Asperger... Et c'est pas mal de se prendre une leon par Clothilde qui vit dans son appart de bourges, sur le handicap.

On est en plein dans la diabolisation du personnage, clairement l'ancien patron de Twitter comme Zuckerberg sont les rels psychopathes de l'affaire, et pourtant j'ai essay d'tre indulgent avec le second en dpit du passif sur la cration de Facebook.

Quand je lis les articles je me demande si nous sommes encore sur un forum d'IT ou sur Numerama, normalement la communaut n'a pas une mmoire aussi courte et encore moins slective.

----------


## totozor

> [...]


Ton histoire avec Twitter a l'air sombre, tu as visiblement un profil qui ne plait pas  Twitter mais tu as l'air de toujours vouloir y revenir.



> Mais bon d'un coup on se soucie de ce qu'il se passe sur Twitter, de manire l aussi terriblement objective quand on lit l'article. Accessoirement quand la France a oblig  modrer les comptes Twitter, en fait ce sont les comptes qui s'affichaient Trans, LGBTQ+ qui ont pris le plus cher car ils taient les plus haineux. Twitter a ensuite arrt car ces comptes l rapportent beaucoup avec les polmiques quotidiennes qu'ils gnrent.


Alors si tu veux voir de la haine je te conseille de te tourner vers les TERF (Dora moutot et marguerite stern en tte de fil pour la France), ces personnes ne demandent rien d'autre que la mort ou les thrapie de conversion pour le transgenres.



> Et c'est a un peu le but de Twitter, ce n'est pas de communiquer, c'est que les gens se pourrissent la gueule en ne sachant pas qui est derrire alors que si a se trouve ils se sont fait un sourire au supermarch....


Alors pourquoi y retournes tu tout le temps.



> En passant, pourquoi ces comptes l sont les plus haineux, c'est trs simple... La plupart des gens qui se rclament Trans + Asperger + QI lev, sont en fait des idiots en mal d'attention qui ne sont absolument rien de ce qu'ils prtendent tre.


Houla, tu as oubli les Juifs, les Islamogauchistes et les nains.
Tu mlanges tout sans distinction et visiblement sans y connaitre grand choses.
Dj ceux qui se prononcent sur Twitter ne sont pas la majorit de ceux qui sont Trans/Asperger ou HPI mais ces gens sont trs diffrents les uns des autres.



> Asperger a fait tendance, donc ils s'imaginent pouvoir apprendre 19 langues quand ils ne sont pas capables d'crire correctement une seule, ou accorder une rgle de priorit dans une quation mathmatique.


Allez soit pas jaloux, apprendre une langue c'est pas facile. Il m'a fallu des annes avant d'tre bilingue, et il m'a fallu moins d'un an pour ne plus l'etre. C'est pas grave



> Ce sont ces fameux "trans" qui d'ailleurs n'ont jamais commenc l'once d'une opration, n'ont pas envie de changer de sexe mais veulent rester visiblement "trans" ad vitam aeternam enferms dans une "identit de genre"... Ce qui ne colle pas un brin avec le profil rel d'un trans qui au contraire a envie d'oublier ce qu'il est pour devenir ce qu'il a envie d'tre.


Ok, sais-tu  quel point les transgenre se battent pour pouvoir avoir droit de passer sur le billard en vitant d'avoir un bourrin qui n'en a rien  faire de se foirer ou pas. Au pire a leur apprendra  ces dgnrs.



> Pour ma part j'ai un rel handicap physique que j'ai surmont, et une maladie que je gre... Mais c'est forcment moins sduisant que les fantasmes qu'ils ont sur Asperger... Et c'est pas mal de se prendre une leon par Clothilde qui vit dans son appart de bourges, sur le handicap.


Oh oui tu es si brave de surmonter ton handicap et ta maladie, ces gens sont vraiment des lches et ne connaissent pas le malheur et la douleur.
Le dpassement de ton handicap n'est pas une raison de mpriser les gens qui souffrent d'une situation et n'arrivent pas  la dpasser.
Et ce n'est pas parce que tu ne comprends pas ces gens qu'ils ne sont pas lgitimes (mme si je suis d'accord, une partie de ceux sur Twitter sont probablement loin de ce qu'ils prtendent tre)



> On est en plein dans la diabolisation du personnage, clairement l'ancien patron de Twitter comme Zuckerberg sont les rels psychopathes de l'affaire, et pourtant j'ai essay d'tre indulgent avec le second en dpit du passif sur la cration de Facebook.


Alors attaque toi aux bonnes personnes, pas au premier dbiles sur Twitter.



> Quand je lis les articles je me demande si nous sommes encore sur un forum d'IT ou sur Numerama, normalement la communaut n'a pas une mmoire aussi courte et encore moins slective.


Et maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi tu as t banni de Twitter. Tu as trop de haune et pas assez de troll pour tre un bon Twittos.

----------


## Erviewthink

C'est pour limiter les bots et essayer d'instaurer un vrai systme de bannissement qu'ils font la vrification par numro de tlphone, ils ne la font que si tu twittes, j'ai un compte depuis 6mois, je ne twitte pas, je like et je n'ai pas renseign mon numro de tlphone et ils ne m'ont rien demand.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Chine accuse d'inonder les mdias sociaux de spam pour vincer les actualits sur des manifestations.*
*un rseau de spambots dtourne galement des hashtags dans une tentative  grande chelle d'empcher la couverture mdiatique  * 

*Une tentative d'inonder les plateformes de mdias sociaux de spam afin de noyer la couverture des manifestations de confinement en Chine a probablement t soutenue par le gouvernement chinois, selon une analyse d'une socit amricaine de cyberscurit. Twitter peine  ragir. Pour Alex Stamos, directeur de l'Observatoire Internet de Stanford, l'activit chinoise indique le  premier chec majeur  pour arrter l'ingrence du gouvernement sur la plateforme dtenue par Elon Musk.*

Les premires semaines de Twitter sous la proprit de Musk ont t tout simplement tumultueuses. Elles ont commenc par le licenciement des dirigeants sans mnagement, puis par la moiti de la main-d'uvre mondiale de Twitter. Il a rorganis Twitter Blue pour donner automatiquement aux abonns payants une coche de vrification bleue, ce qui a rapidement conduit  une usurpation d'identit gnralise sur le rseau social.

Pour rendre Twitter rentable, Elon Musk a dcid dans un premier temps d'allger sa masse salariale. Aucun dpartement n'a t pargn. Durant le processus, dbut novembre, Bloomberg News a rapport que Twitter a considrablement rduit son personnel de modration de contenu approuv pour accder  un tableau de bord qui enregistre le contenu automatis et signal par l'utilisateur qui ncessite un examen humain avant que le contenu ne soit restreint. Habituellement, des centaines d'employs utiliseraient le tableau de bord, examinant le contenu pour appliquer manuellement les actions dictes par la politique de Twitter, telles que l'interdiction ou la restriction de comptes. Pourtant, fin octobre, deux initis de l'quipe de scurit de Twitter ont dclar  Bloomberg que le nombre total avait t rduit  environ 15 employs.

Les violations de politique examines manuellement sont gnralement les violations les plus mdiatises, y compris celles qui pourraient entraner des dommages rels, ont dclar les employs de Twitter  Bloomberg.

Yoel Roth, responsable de la scurit sur Twitter, a ragi  l'article de Bloomberg dans un tweet :  C'est exactement ce que nous (ou n'importe quelle entreprise) devrions faire au milieu d'une transition d'entreprise pour rduire les opportunits de risque d'initi. Nous appliquons toujours nos rgles  grande chelle .


Aprs avoir conclu son acquisition de Twitter, Musk a dclar qu'il prvoyait de former un  conseil de modration de contenu , sans divulguer de dtails tels que qui en ferait partie ou ce qu'il ferait. Le PDG de Tesla a ajout qu'il ne prendrait aucune  dcision majeure sur le contenu  ni ne rtablirait les comptes prcdemment interdits avant que le conseil ne commence ses travaux. 

Bien entendu, cette promesse a volu : dans un tweet blmant apparemment les militants pour les problmes publicitaires de Twitter, Musk a affirm qu'il n'avait promis de former le conseil qu' la condition que les militants promettent de cesser de pousser les annonceurs  boycotter sa plateforme.

 Une large coalition de groupes d'activistes politiques/sociaux a accept de ne pas essayer de tuer Twitter en nous privant de revenus publicitaires si j'acceptais cette condition , a tweet Musk.  Ils ont rompu l'accord .

Certains militants qui ont assist  la runion ont tweet pour confirmer qu'ils n'avaient jamais conclu un tel accord avec Musk, notamment la co-PDG de Free Press, Jessica Gonzalez, qui a aid  diriger une coalition #StopToxicTwitter faisant pression sur les 20 principaux annonceurs de Twitter pour qu'ils boycottent la plateforme.

 Je ne sais pas de qui Musk parle ici, mais je l'ai rencontr il y a quelques semaines avec des leaders des droits civiques, et je codirige galement la coalition #StopToxicTwitter qui appelle les annonceurs  suspendre les publicits jusqu' ce qu'il redresse le navire , a tweet Gonzalez.  Je n'ai jamais conclu un tel accord .

Le prsident de la NAACP, Derrick Johnson, a soutenu Gonzalez dans son propre tweet niant que les militants aient conclu un accord avec Musk.

 Nous ne ferions jamais un tel accord , a tweet Johnson.  La dmocratie vient toujours en premier. Les dcisions prises sur Twitter sont dangereuses et il est de notre devoir, comme depuis notre cration, de dnoncer les menaces qui psent sur notre dmocratie. Les discours de haine et les complots violents ne peuvent pas avoir de refuge. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, aprs la rduction du personnel assign  la modration, Twitter semble faire face  un dfi majeur.

*Une campagne de spambots pour empcher la couverture mdiatique des manifestations anti-confinement en Chine*

Recorded Future a dcouvert que des rseaux de comptes de bots coordonns ciblaient des plateformes de mdias sociaux non chinoises pour vincer les messages authentiques sur les manifestations avec du contenu de spam et en dtournant des hashtags de noms de villes chinoises. L'entreprise a dclar que le gouvernement chinois tait le plus susceptible d'tre derrire cette stratgie.

Charity Wright, analyste senior chez Recorded Future, a dclar :  Ces rseaux de spambots sont rsilients, bien dots en ressources et agiles. La vitesse  laquelle ils publient du contenu et crent de nouveaux comptes nous indique qu'ils disposent d'outils d'automatisation pour inonder l'espace d'information. Trs peu d'oprations d'influence sont capables de ce niveau d'activit .  Nous pensons qu'il est probable qu'il s'agissait d'une opration  grande chelle soit parraine par le gouvernement chinois, soit sous-traite par l'tat  un substitut comme une ferme de trolls bien dote en ressources , a-t-elle ajout.

L'analyse fait suite  des preuves la semaine dernire que Twitter tait bombard de messages importuns, dont beaucoup taient des publicits pour des escortes, dans le but de masquer les actualits des manifestations anti-confinement en Chine. Alex Stamos, directeur de l'Observatoire Internet de Stanford, a dclar que l'activit chinoise indiquait le  premier chec majeur  pour arrter l'ingrence du gouvernement sur la plateforme dtenue par Elon Musk.

Recorded Future a dcouvert que des rseaux de milliers de comptes et de publications ciblaient un public parlant le mandarin en sautant sur les hashtags utiliss pour signaler la couverture des manifestations. Les comptes de bots distribuent ensuite de grands volumes de publications sous ces hashtags en chinois  par exemple les lieux de manifestations comme Pkin, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen et Wuhan  en utilisant des contenus tels que des publicits pour des escortes, des services de rencontres, de la pornographie et de courts clips vido faisant la publicit de divers services.

Dans certains cas, les messages consistent en des chanes alatoires de mots anglais avec des codes de suivi joints, potentiellement pour valuer la quantit de messages utiliss.

Recorded Future a dclar que les comptes automatiss portaient la marque de campagnes de dsinformation coordonnes. Les signes rvlateurs incluent l'utilisation de comptes nouvellement crs avec un nombre d'abonns nul ou faible ; comptes crs par blocs de centaines ou de milliers ; utiliser des structures de nom de compte similaires telles que le nom fminin + les numros ; contenu textuel identique ; et partager des photos ou des vidos de jeunes femmes asiatiques.

  premire vue, il semble que cette campagne vise  noyer la discussion sur les manifestations anti-confinement en Chine , a dclar Wright. Elle a dclar qu'il y avait des preuves que les rseaux de robots avaient dtourn les hashtags des noms de villes lors de campagnes prcdentes, notamment en septembre et fin octobre.

L'analyse de Recorded Future de la campagne de perturbation multiplateforme a rvl une propagation limite de contenu de bot vexatoire sur Facebook et Instagram, alors qu'il n'y avait rien de notable sur TikTok, proprit chinoise, qui a diffus des images des manifestations.

Wright a dclar que les autorits chinoises et les plateformes nationales de mdias sociaux taient en mesure de rprimer rapidement les contenus qu'elles jugeaient rprhensibles. Cependant, cela n'est pas possible pour les plateformes trangres, ce qui fait des comptes de robots une option potentielle pour rprimer la couverture des manifestations.

 Une option consiste  contrler le rcit en inondant la plateforme avec le rcit qu'ils prfrent , a dclar Wright.  Dans ce cas, les spambots n'ont racont aucune histoire particulire ni pouss un rcit parrain par l'tat. Au lieu de cela, ils ont simplement submerg les flux de mdias sociaux avec du contenu de spam. 

Source : Recorded Future

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?
 ::fleche::  Premier grand dfi d'Elon Musk en matire de modration ?
 ::fleche::  Comment s'en sort-il selon vous ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous plus ports vers la solution algorithmique, humaine, ou plus un mix des deux (dans quelles proportions) ? Twitter gagnerait-il  embaucher plus de personnes pour la modration ou plutt  sous-traiter une partie (voire toute) de cette activit ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter licencie 4*400  5*500 contractuels sans les avertir au pralable, ni prvenir les quipes internes, d'aprs Platformer
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite. Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

----------


## daerlnaxe

> Ton histoire avec Twitter a l'air sombre, tu as visiblement un profil qui ne plait pas  Twitter mais tu as l'air de toujours vouloir y revenir.
> Alors si tu veux voir de la haine je te conseille de te tourner vers les TERF (Dora moutot et marguerite stern en tte de fil pour la France), ces personnes ne demandent rien d'autre que la mort ou les thrapie de conversion pour le transgenres.
> Alors pourquoi y retournes tu tout le temps.
> Houla, tu as oubli les Juifs, les Islamogauchistes et les nains.
> Tu mlanges tout sans distinction et visiblement sans y connaitre grand choses.
> Dj ceux qui se prononcent sur Twitter ne sont pas la majorit de ceux qui sont Trans/Asperger ou HPI mais ces gens sont trs diffrents les uns des autres.
> Allez soit pas jaloux, apprendre une langue c'est pas facile. Il m'a fallu des annes avant d'tre bilingue, et il m'a fallu moins d'un an pour ne plus l'etre. C'est pas grave
> Ok, sais-tu  quel point les transgenre se battent pour pouvoir avoir droit de passer sur le billard en vitant d'avoir un bourrin qui n'en a rien  faire de se foirer ou pas. Au pire a leur apprendra  ces dgnrs.
> Oh oui tu es si brave de surmonter ton handicap et ta maladie, ces gens sont vraiment des lches et ne connaissent pas le malheur et la douleur.
> ...


- Et tes "terfs" sont combien face  tous les profils bidons dont je parle et qui sont toxiques ? Franchement jamais crois par contre les profils dont je parle viennent te pourrir la vie pour tout et rien sur des choses bien souvent sans aucun rapport. 

- Pourquoi j'y retourne tout le temps ? Peut tre parce que 99% des mdias passent par Twitter, que ma p.... de ville ne sait pas faire un affichage correct mais par contre utilise Twitter sans cesse, donc si tu veux par exemple savoir si ton week end va tre bloqu car on clture ton quartier tu le sauras par Twitter quand tu ne le sauras pas par La Provence ou par la ville. 




> Houla, tu as oubli les Juifs, les Islamogauchistes et les nains.
> Tu mlanges tout sans distinction et visiblement sans y connaitre grand choses.


Justement non, ce n'est pas moi qui mlange ces comptes sont des cumulards, volontairement. On les repre  a justement, tu ne dois pas connatre assez Twitter (et tant mieux pour toi), cette vague l svit depuis des annes et pas seulement l. Je passe sur le "pas y connaitre grand choses", tu n'as pas compris mon message.





> Dj ceux qui se prononcent sur Twitter ne sont pas la majorit de ceux qui sont Trans/Asperger ou HPI mais ces gens sont trs diffrents les uns des autres.


Il me semble bien l'avoir expliqu, ds le dbut.

Et d'ailleurs on voit maintenant certains mdecins expliquer que le profil ne cadre pas, on ne peut pas avoir des groupes entiers de filles se connaissant IRL, se rclamer Trans en mme temps, c'est de l'improbabilit.. Ca peut arriver occasionnellement mais l c'est trop courant, la seule raison serait un scandale sanitaire et apparemment nous n'en sommes quand mme pas l. 

Langues:
Ok pour la blague sur les langues, pas mal... Mais bon plus srieusement, c'est juste des gens en mal d'attention qui ennuient tout le monde, n'ont aucun handicap si ce n'est une paresse intellectuelle. 




> Ok, sais-tu  quel point les transgenre se battent pour pouvoir avoir droit de passer sur le billard en vitant d'avoir un bourrin qui n'en a rien  faire de se foirer ou pas. Au pire a leur apprendra  ces dgnrs.


En fait tu n'as rien pig du tout mme  ce que j'expliquais, quand je mets "trans", les guillemets ne sont pas l pour la dcoration c'est l pour expliquer que ce sont des pseudos trans (autoproclams sans l'once d'un rel fondement). Donc l tu fais dans l'motif  me juger, je me battais dj pour les droits homos quand tout le monde n'en avait rien  foutre, j'ai fait ma  premire gay pride avant 2000, j'aimais en passant beaucoup le groupe Jad Wio, non qu'ils soient homos.. peut tre bi, et je m'en fous... mais pour ceux qui connaissent les textes c'est du glam rock en plein qui parle de bisexualit, transexualit et homosexualit sans aucun complexe.

Donc vite d'tre  ct de la plaque  dmarrer  l'impulsif comme a si tu ne comprends pas  quoi servent les guillemets dans un texte. Et bon je vais le dire mais je connais d'avance la rponse, je me suis fait une copine trans justement sur Twitter qui l'tait vraiment elle, et qui en avait autant marre de ce genre d'abrutis. Rare contact d'ailleurs que j'allais vite chercher  chaque fois que je reprenais un compte. Tu dboules sans savoir du tout qui tu as en face, je te rassure je me suis fch avec tout le monde, de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite... J'ai mon propre avis sans avoir besoin d'appartenir  un camp.




> Oh oui tu es si brave de surmonter ton handicap et ta maladie, ces gens sont vraiment des lches et ne connaissent pas le malheur et la douleur.


Commentaire d'un pauvre mec.  Mais a ne me surprend pas, ce n'est pas la premire fois que le pleutre que tu es se sert du forum pour se dfouler.




> Le dpassement de ton handicap n'est pas une raison de mpriser les gens qui souffrent d'une situation et n'arrivent pas  la dpasser.


Donne moi une preuve de mon mpris envers les trans, mou du bulbe.




> Alors attaque toi aux bonnes personnes, pas au premier dbiles sur Twitter.


c'est bien ce que j'ai fait c'est toi qui par contre n'a rien compris, une fois de plus.




> Et maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi tu as t banni de Twitter. Tu as trop de haune et pas assez de troll pour tre un bon Twittos.


Ou pas vu les diverses raisons, mais en effet je ne ne suis pas un troll, curieusement j'aime les communauts pour les changes sachant que j'y suis depuis 98, c'est le net qui est devenu toxique avec des gens comme toi d'ailleurs qui dbarquent en chevaliers blancs sans avoir rien pig et insulte. Mention spciale sur le handicap et la maladie, on change quand tu veux, je doute que tu te relves par contre... on voit bien dans ton propos de merde, car il n'y a pas d'autres mots,  parler de hirarchisation que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Je me refuse pour ma part  rentrer dans le jeu mme si je partirais avec un solide "avantage". 

De l va geindre  la modration si a te chante, tu tais en ignor mais tu continues  insulter.. je ne suis mme pas sr d'ailleurs que tu te souviennes des changes prcdents qui t'ont valu d'tre ignor, en bon petit roquet. Franchement  ta place, mme pas 5 minutes aprs avoir pondu ce message de merde, je serais revenu diter/effacer et selon m'excuser s'il avait t lu en cours de route. Dj pour avoir bien mis  ct de la plaque ce qui ne tmoigne pas d'une grande intelligence, mais en prime pour quelqu'un qui se veut le chevalier blanc tu arrives  faire pire que le premier beauf venu.


edit:

En passant aux 6 dislikes, si vous ne savez pas faire la diffrence entre LGBT et LGBTQ+ c'est que visiblement vous avez d vous intresser au sujet trs tardivement, tout comme toi. Moi je fais la diffrence tout comme mes amis homos mais tendons vite l'oreille pour voir arriver le fameux coup du chien noir de gens qui n'iront pas vrifier si je dis vrai ou pas. Mon profil FB tant en destruction a sera difficile  moins de venir voir, mais jusqu'il y a un mois c'tait vrifiable. LGTB a un sens et a dfinit clairement, quand je dis LGBTQ+ a dsigne des gens dans l'idologie, totalement  la ramasse et qui ne le sont pour ainsi dire jamais et affirment qu'il y a 72 genres voire une infinit, or dj le genre n'est qu'une thorie... Le but tait de regrouper des comportements, si on subdivise trop  un moment a veut simplement dire que el genre n'existe pas. Et peut tre au final... Si certains ont envie de faire l'amour avec un rouleau de PQ dans les cheveux, pourquoi pas.. Mais de l  en faire un genre, non. C'est une particularit. LGBT en revanche a a plus ou moins un sens, sauf qu'en fait on n'est pas si htro que a dans le genre humain. Pour un homophobe quand mme j'ai un discours bizarre pas vrai ??? Actuellement c'est surtout tendance, moi j'ai mis des pains quand tout le monde s'en battait. Et j'attends de voir encore les chevaliers blancs du net se battre IRL Contre de vrais homophobes, antismites etc...

----------


## daerlnaxe

> C'est pour limiter les bots et essayer d'instaurer un vrai systme de bannissement qu'ils font la vrification par numro de tlphone, ils ne la font que si tu twittes, j'ai un compte depuis 6mois, je ne twitte pas, je like et je n'ai pas renseign mon numro de tlphone et ils ne m'ont rien demand.



C'est ce qu'ils prtendent, je n'ai jamais eu de comportement de bot et j'ai justement eu des comportements diffrents au niveau des habitudes donc je n'aurais pas pu me retrouver dans ce cas l  chaque fois. La gestion de la modration par Twitter est plus ou moins connue  force, il suffit de s'abonner  un compte que Twitter ne blaire pas pour voir immdiatement arriver la vrification. A l'poque j'avais vu passer un reporter indpendant qui parlait des meutes aux USA j'ai voulu m'abonner car c'tait du street reportage et paf vrification... Du coup  ce moment l j'ai voulu m'assurer car reproduire la situation tait simple. J'ai cr un autre compte, je me suis abonn aux comptes que je suivais (en gros) habituellement, et je me suis abonn  ce reporter et a n'a pas loup, en moins de cinq minutes la vrification arrivait. 

Comme je l'ai mentionn, je ne trolle pas, je ne participe pas aux polmiques je like mais relativement peu, en fait pour moi twitter sert de RSS. Le plus o j'ai pu communiquer c'est sur l'IT, les sciences et les jeux.. et encore c'est surtout sur de l'ind. J'aurais eu un compte engag dans la politique, abonn  des leaders d'un parti considr comme extrme a aurait t un peu plus acceptable. L c'est clairement pas net, d'autant que de base le numro de tel n'est pas une obligation, maintenant a prouve tout simplement que Twitter a besoin du tel pour une raison ou une autre, fliquer/vendre les donnes... 

C'est bien pour a que je critique qu'on soit l  descendre Munsk alors que ce rseau est par essence toxique  souhait. D'ailleurs en passant on me demandait aussi pourquoi y retourner, et bien parce que la plupart des journalistes font leurs news sur ce qu'il se passe sur twitter, donc en fait autant prendre  la source. A Mon sens c'est aussi un autre gros problme d'ailleurs.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Twitter pourrait facturer l'abonnement  Twitter Blue  11 dollars sur iOS afin de compenser les frais de l'App Store*
*mais les critiques trouvent ce prix compltement draisonnable*

*L'abonnement  Twitter Blue pourrait coter plus cher aux utilisateurs sur iOS lorsque le service sera relanc. Il pourrait coter 11 dollars lorsqu'il est achet par le biais de l'application iOS, ou 7 dollars par mois si l'utilisateur s'abonne via le site Web de Twitter. Cette disparit de prix devrait permettre  Twitter de compenser les frais de l'App Store. Les deux entreprises sont vivement critiques par les utilisateurs. Apple est une nouvelle fois critiqu sur les 30 % de commission qu'il prlve sur chaque achat in-app et Elon Musk est accus d'utiliser cette politique de l'App Store comme un prtexte pour soutirer de l'argent aux utilisateurs de Twitter.*

Elon Musk, propritaire de Twitter, s'est rcemment lanc dans une tirade contre Apple, accusant la firme de Cupertino de dtester "la libert d'expression". Musk a en outre critiqu ouvertement Apple sur d'autres sujets sensibles, notamment les politiques de l'App Store et les frais que l'entreprise facture. Apple facture 30 % de frais aux dveloppeurs pour la premire anne d'abonnement, mais ce pourcentage tombe  15 %  partir de la deuxime anne. Les utilisateurs de Twitter sur iPhone pourraient ptir de la rbellion de Musk contre les politiques de l'AppStore, notamment en ce qui concerne l'abonnement  Twitter Blue.

Lorsque Twitter a lanc son nouveau plan d'abonnement le 9 novembre, l'entreprise a factur les utilisateurs 7,99 dollars par mois. Twitter Blue n'tait alors disponible que sur iOS (sans possibilit de s'abonner sur d'autres plateformes comme Android ou le Web). Cependant, son lancement a rapidement t interrompu aprs que de nombreux utilisateurs ont profit de l'une de ses caractristiques de marque - l'accs  la coche bleue tant convoite de Twitter - pour se faire passer pour une grande varit d'entreprises et de clbrits. Musk a annonc que Twitter Blue sera relanc trs prochainement ; le service pourrait tre relanc ce vendredi.



Cette semaine, un rapport de The Information a allgu que Twitter Blue pourrait tre relanc  deux prix diffrents, en fonction de l'endroit o vous vous abonnez. La socit aurait prvu de facturer 11 dollars par mois pour un abonnement  Twitter Blue sur l'iPhone, afin de tenir compte de la part de 30 % qu'Apple prlve sur les achats in-app. Sur le Web, le prix de Twitter Blue serait de 7 dollars par mois. Mais cette potentielle nouvelle tarification fait grincer des dents. En fait, si Twitter devait compenser les frais de l'App Store, il devrait facturer 10,38 dollars, ce qui signifie que le nouveau tarif de 11 dollars semble tre un chiffre arrondi.

Le prix plus lev de l'abonnement sur l'iPhone permettra  Twitter de verser  Apple sa commission de 30 % du produit des achats in-app sans que cela affecte de manire significative les rsultats du rseau social. De plus, la diffrence de prix incitera probablement la plupart des clients  s'abonner sur le Web, ce qui permettra  Twitter d'viter les frais d'achat in-app. D'autres socits, comme Spotify, ont par le pass pratiqu des prix plus levs sur l'iPhone que sur le Web, mais cela entrane souvent une certaine confusion chez les consommateurs qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi les prix sont diffrents d'un appareil  l'autre.

Apple ne voit pas d'inconvnient  ce que les entreprises fassent payer leurs abonnements plus cher dans les applications que sur le Web. Le PDG de Tesla n'a jamais t un fan des frais de l'App Store d'Apple. Le mois dernier, il les a dcrits comme une "taxe secrte" prleve par le fabricant de l'iPhone. Mais ce n'est pas la premire fois que Musk critique la commission de l'App Store. L'anne dernire, il s'est rang du ct d'Epic Games lorsque la socit de jeux vido a intent un procs contre Apple sur les politiques de l'App Store.  l'poque, Musk a dclar que ces frais taient "une taxe mondiale de facto sur l'Internet".

Cependant,  l'instar de nombreuses entreprises mcontentes comme Epic, Twitter devra se plier aux rgles de l'App Store s'il devait proposer des abonnements via iOS. En outre, les changements de prix de Twitter Blue interviennent aprs que Musk a dclar la semaine dernire qu'Apple avait menac de retirer Twitter de l'App Store. Musk est revenu sur cette dclaration aprs une runion avec Tim Cook, le PDG d'Apple,  l'Apple Park (le sige social d'Apple). Aprs la rencontre, Musk a dclar qu'ils avaient eu une "bonne conversation" et qu'il y avait eu un "malentendu" concernant le retrait potentiel de Twitter de l'App Store.

Beaucoup accusent toutefois les deux PDG d'avoir conclu une entente afin que chacun y trouve son compte, ce qui expliquerait la nouvelle tarification. Ni Twitter ni Apple n'ont ragi aux allgations. Mais il faut galement noter qu'Apple, qui avait arrt les publicits sur Twitter, a rcemment repris les publicits sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Apple est un gros dpensier sur Twitter. Zoe Schiffer, journaliste de The Platformer, a not que le fabricant de l'iPhone achte des publicits pour une valeur de prs de 100 millions de dollars par an. C'est galement l'une des raisons pour lesquelles Twitter et Apple sont accuss de collusion.

L'on ignore si les deux dirigeants ont parl du projet de Twitter de proposer l'abonnement Twitter Blue en dehors de l'App Store et de la manire dont le rseau social mettrait en uvre son ide. Enfin, le rapport en question ne mentionne pas non plus ce que l'entreprise pourrait facturer pour Twitter Blue sur Android, o Google prend galement jusqu' 30 % de commission sur les achats in-app.

L'abonnement  Twitter Blue via un tlphone Android pourrait galement coter 11 dollars par mois. Toutefois, Musk est imprvisible et est connu pour ses dclarations trs souvent sujettes  polmique. Les gestes soudains et controverss de Musk ont nui aux revenus publicitaires de Twitter, du moins  court terme.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du prix potentiel de l'abonnement  Twitter Blue sur iOS ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des accusations de collusion entre Twitter et Apple ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, les fonctionnalits proposes par Twitter Blue valent-elles 11 dollars par mois ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous galement que ce prix est compltement draisonnable ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Apple  exerce-t-il une trop grande hgmonie sur l'cosystme iOS ?
 ::fleche::  Si oui, pensez-vous que cet tat chose nuit aux dveloppeurs ou  l'innovation ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'ancien responsable de la confiance et de la scurit chez Twitter fait la lumire sur le parcours chaotique d'Elon Musk. Selon lui, le systme de modration de contenu de Twitter est trs fragile

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk prvoit de faire passer la limite de caractres de Twitter de 280  1000 caractres dans un contexte de toujours apporter de nouveaux changements sur l'application

 ::fleche::  Twitter 2.0 : aucune de nos politiques n'a chang. La socit d'Elon Musk promet transparence et scurit, mais les critiques craignent que ce message soit simplement destin  calmer les annonceurs

 ::fleche::  Les discours haineux n'ont jamais t aussi nombreux sur Twitter, malgr les grandes dclarations d'Elon Musk, selon un nouveau rapport du Center for Countering Digital Hate

----------


## totozor

> [...]Commentaire d'un pauvre mec.  Mais a ne me surprend pas, ce n'est pas la premire fois que le pleutre que tu es se sert du forum pour se dfouler.[...]


Je m'excuse, mon message tait en effet dplac.
J'ai crit cette partie sous l'motion parce que a rsonne avec une exprience personnelle particulirement marquante.

Je n'ai jamais fait appel  la modration et n'y ferait probablement jamais appel. Je penses que les avis doivent pouvoir tre prsents.
Je suis loin d'tre blanc comme neige, mon message prcdent en est un preuve. Je n'ai jamais prtendu l'tre.
J'ai mal interprt tes propos et prends les coups que je mrites.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Twitter fait l'objet d'une action en justice qui affirme que la socit a cibl les femmes pour les licencier*
*elle a licenci 63 % des femmes occupant des postes d'ingnieurs, contre 48 % des hommes*

*Twitter d'Elon Musk fait l'objet d'une nouvelle action en justice qui allgue que la socit de mdias sociaux a fait preuve de discrimination envers les femmes lors des licenciements massifs qui ont eu lieu en novembre. Plus prcisment, la plainte accuse Twitter d'avoir "cibl et licenci" un nombre disproportionn de femmes ; l'entreprise a licenci 57 % de ses employs fminins, contre 47 % des hommes. La plainte fait galement remarquer que la disparit entre les sexes tait plus marque pour les postes d'ingnieurs, o 63 % des femmes ont perdu leur emploi, contre 48 % des hommes. Twitter aurait ainsi viol les lois fdrales et californiennes sur l'emploi.*

Deux femmes licencies par Twitter le mois dernier ont dpos mercredi un recours collectif contre l'entreprise pour discrimination sexuelle sur le lieu de travail. Cette nouvelle plainte vient s'ajouter  une longue liste d'actions en justice contre Twitter depuis qu'Elon Musk a pris les rnes la socit de mdias sociaux et a licenci plus de la moiti du personnel. Twitter a licenci environ 3 700 employs dbut novembre dans le cadre d'une mesure de rduction des cots dcide par le nouveau PDG, et des centaines d'autres ont ensuite dmissionn. L'ambiance au sein de Twitter a t trs mouvemente depuis la conclusion du rachat fin octobre.

Le recours collectif de mercredi a t dpos par Carolina Bernal Strifling, base  Miami, qui a travaill chez Twitter pendant sept ans, et Willow Wren Turkal, base en Californie, une ingnieure qui a rejoint Twitter en 2021 aprs quatre ans chez Facebook et LinkedIn. Elles poursuivent Twitter "en leur nom propre et au nom d'autres employes de Twitter  travers tout le pays qui ont t renvoyes ou renvoyes de manire constructive de leur emploi au cours des semaines chaotiques depuis que le multimilliardaire Elon Musk a achet l'entreprise". Twitter est dj vis par un recours collectif pour avoir licenci des employs sans un pravis lgal.



 Les femmes de Twitter n'ont jamais eu une chance dcente d'tre traites quitablement une fois qu'Elon Musk a dcid de racheter la socit. Au lieu de cela, elles avaient des cibles dans le dos et, indpendamment de leur talent et de leurs contributions, elles risquaient davantage de perdre leur emploi que les hommes , affirme Shannon Liss-Riordan, l'avocate qui reprsente les deux femmes, dans un communiqu de presse. Dans leur plainte, les deux femmes allguent que, dans l'ensemble, Twitter a licenci le 4 novembre 2022 57 % des femmes qu'il employait, alors que 47 % des employs de sexe masculin ont t licencis. 

La plainte cite des calculs fournis par Mark Killingsworth, professeur d'conomie  l'universit Rutgers. Selon la plainte, cette disparit "ne peut pas tre explique sur la base d'une justification selon laquelle Musk avait l'intention de conserver plus d'employs dans des rles lis  l'ingnierie". Killingsworth estime que Musk a licenci 63 % des employs fminins dans des rles lis  l'ingnierie, contre 48 % des employs masculins dans des rles lis  l'ingnierie. Les propres tweets de Musk sont cits dans la plainte comme preuve du sexisme prsum chez Twitter. Dans l'un des tweets qui ont t cits, Musk a crit : "Testosterone rocks ngl".

La plainte renvoie galement  des articles de PC Mag et Futurism qui traitent de l'impact de la misogynie prsume de Musk sur les femmes qui travaillent pour lui. La plainte allgue que Musk a viol les protections du Titre VII interdisant la discrimination fonde sur le sexe. Dans un premier temps, les deux plaignantes ont demand un procs avec jury. Deuximement, elles demandent "le paiement d'arrirs de salaire, d'acomptes, d'avantages, de primes et d'quit, ainsi que des dommages et intrts pour dtresse motionnelle, des dommages et intrts punitifs, des intrts et toute autre rparation approprie". 

Elles souhaitent galement que le tribunal oblige Twitter  rintgrer les employes qui souhaitent reprendre le travail. Outre le fait qu'il aurait licenci plus de femmes que d'hommes, la plainte allgue que Musk a exerc une discrimination  l'gard des employes d'autres manires. Musk aurait demand aux employs d'accepter de travailler au bureau 24 heures sur 24 et 7 jours sur 7 ou de quitter volontairement leur emploi. D'aprs les plaignantes, en faisant cette demande aux employs, Musk n'a pas pris en compte les autres occupations des femmes en dehors des heures et jours de travail. Ce qui serait contraire  la loi.

 Musk devait certainement savoir que ces changements de politique et ces attentes auraient un impact disproportionn sur les femmes, qui s'occupent plus souvent d'enfants et d'autres membres de la famille et qui ne sont donc pas en mesure de se conformer  de telles demandes , affirment les deux plaignantes. Mercredi, des employs handicaps et des employs prenant un cong familial ou mdical frapps par des licenciements ont galement dpos un recours collectif. La plainte allgue que Twitter a viol les lois fdrales "Americans With Disabilities Act" et "Family and Medical Leave Act". Ils sont galement reprsents par Liss-Riordan.

Les plaignants principaux de cette plainte sont Dmitry Borodaenko, bas en Californie, qui a rejoint Twitter en 2021 aprs quatre ans chez Facebook, et Abhijit Mehta, ingnieur chez Twitter depuis 2017 qui, selon leur profil LinkedIn, tait l'ingnieur principal fondateur de Twitter Blue. Ils intentent une action en justice "au nom des employs qui ont pris ou prvoient de prendre prochainement un cong familial ou mdical, ainsi que des employs handicaps qui peuvent effectuer leur travail avec ou sans amnagement raisonnable, mais qui n'ont pas t autoriss  poursuivre leur travail, par le biais d'un licenciement ou d'une dmission force.

Borodaenko souffrirait d'un handicap qui l'expose  un risque accru de complications de sant s'il contracte la Covid-19. La plainte indique qu'on lui a assur, lorsqu'il a t embauch en 2021, qu'"il aurait toujours la possibilit de travailler  distance". Toutefois, aprs que Musk a demand  tous les employs de retourner au bureau, Borodaenko a envoy un e-mail  son responsable, expliquant :  au cas o je ne l'aurais pas mentionn auparavant, en tant que survivant d'un cancer, je suis expos  un risque supplmentaire d au Covid, donc je ne travaillerai dfinitivement pas depuis [le] bureau jusqu' ce que la pandmie soit termine .

Peu aprs l'envoi de cet e-mail, les ressources humaines de Twitter auraient notifi  Borodaenko qu'il tait licenci, sans autre explication que :  votre comportement rcent a viol la politique de Twitter . Dans le cas de Mehta, aprs que sa femme est tombe enceinte, il avait dj obtenu un cong familial approuv par la direction de Twitter, qui devait commencer le 28 dcembre prochain jusqu'en mai prochain. Au lieu de cela, Mehta a t licenci.  Il a t trs surpris d'apprendre cela, car il tait trs performant dans l'entreprise, avait rcemment reu une promotion et travaillait sur un projet important pour Twitter , indique la plainte.

La plainte estime galement que Twitter a licenci "environ 60 % des employs qui taient en cong" au moment des licenciements du 4 novembre. Dans cette affaire, les employs ont galement demand un procs devant un jury. Les plaignants demandent au tribunal d'accorder des dommages-intrts et d'exiger que la socit de mdias sociaux rintgre les employs handicaps qui souhaitent retrouver leur emploi avec des amnagements raisonnables et les employs qui ont pris ou prvoient de prendre un cong familial ou mdical et qui souhaitent retrouver leur emploi.

Source : Shannon Liss-Riordan, une avocate des plaignants

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des allgations de discrimination sexuelle visant Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Musk a dlibrment rduit le nombre de femmes travaillant chez Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Musk est-il misogyne ? Que pensez-vous des allgations de discrimination envers les employs handicaps ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi, les plaignants rclament le paiement des salaires dus

 ::fleche::  L'quipe d'IA thique de Twitter fait partie du personnel qui a t licenci. Elle tait charge d'analyser les algorithmes de Twitter pour rduire les cas de partialit, prjudice et abus

 ::fleche::  Twitter pourrait facturer l'abonnement  Twitter Blue  11 dollars sur iOS afin de compenser les frais de l'App Store, mais les critiques trouvent ce prix compltement draisonnable

----------


## micka132

> Musk aurait demand aux employs d'accepter de travailler au bureau 24 heures sur 24 et 7 jours sur 7 ou de quitter volontairement leur emploi. D'aprs les plaignantes, en faisant cette demande aux employs, Musk n'a pas pris en compte *les autres occupations des femmes en dehors des heures et jours de travail.* Ce qui serait contraire  la loi.


Ca veut dire qu'il n'y a que les femmes qui ont d'autres occupations en dehors des heures et jours de travail? C'est pas un peu sexiste a?


Aprs la discrimination positive  l'embauche, il faut faire la discrimination ngative au licenciement.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter Files : Twitter a cr des listes noires  secrtes  pour limiter la visibilit de certains tweets ainsi que certains comptes de droite,*
*selon une journaliste  * 

*Twitter a cr des listes noires  secrtes  pour limiter la visibilit de certains tweets ainsi que certains comptes de droite, a affirm la journaliste Bari Weiss, citant une enqute base sur des documents internes de l'entreprise. Weiss, une ancienne rdactrice d'opinion du New York Times qui dirige maintenant The Free Press, a dclar vendredi que la direction prcdente de la plate-forme de mdias sociaux avait limit la porte de comptes particuliers en se basant sur une  liste noire des tendances , une  liste noire de recherche  ainsi qu'une tiquette  Ne pas amplifier .*

Les *Twitter Files* sont un ensemble dextraits de correspondances internes  Twitter, publis sur le rseau social par les journalistes, dont Weiss et Matt Taibbi. Le nom Twitter Files (*dossiers Twitter*) a t cr par Elon Musk lui-mme. Taibbi ne prcise pas comment il a obtenu ces documents, mais il fait peu de doutes quils lui ont t transmis par Musk, qui avait promis de rendre publiques les discussions internes  Twitter sur un certain nombre de sujets.

Le premier volet des Twitter Files portait sur la manire dont le rseau social a bloqu la diffusion dun article du tablod conservateur New York Post en octobre*2020, en pleine campagne lectorale amricaine, consacr  des documents prsents comme issus dun ordinateur portable appartenant  Hunter Biden, le fils de Joe Biden. Le New York Post avait  lpoque publi des extraits de-mails suggrant que Hunter Biden avait bnfici des connexions politiques de son pre pour faire des affaires en Ukraine. Des photos  caractre sexuel ou montrant Hunter Biden consommant de la drogue avaient aussi t diffuses en ligne et prsentes comme issues du mme ordinateur.

A lpoque, Jack Dorsey, le fondateur de Twitter, avait rapidement dsavou la communication du rseau social sur le sujet : Notre communication autour de nos actions sur larticle du @nypost ntait pas gniale. Et bloquer le partage dURL via tweet ou DM sans contexte expliquant pourquoi nous bloquons : inacceptable, avait-il crit, relayant des explications publies via un des comptes officiels de loiseau bleu. Les images contenues dans les articles comportent des informations personnelles et prives  comme des adresses lectroniques et des numros de tlphone  qui enfreignent nos rgles, staient justifies les quipes.

Le deuxime volet souligne, potentiellement, des pratiques plus controverses.

Weiss a publi des captures d'cran d'outils Twitter internes que les modrateurs pourraient utiliser pour limiter la porte des publications et des comptes. Dans le cas du jeune militant conservateur Charlie Kirk de Turning Point USA (une source frquente de dsinformation sur Covid et les lections) il y avait marqu sur son compte  ne pas amplifier .

Bongino, un animateur de talk-show de droite, a t plac sur une  liste noire de recherche , d'aprs les documents consults par Weiss. Un professeur de Stanford qui faisait la promotion d'un programme  d'immunit collective  au dbut de Covid a galement t plac sur une  liste noire des tendances  par les modrateurs de Twitter.

Weiss semble le plus proccup par les suspensions rptes du compte, Libs of Tik Tok, que Twitter a sanctionn pour avoir viol indirectement (mais pas explicitement) la politique de *conduite haineuse* de Twitter. Le compte est tristement clbre pour avoir mis en lumire les membres de la communaut LGBTQ, qui finissent par tre brigus et harcels par des trolls en ligne.

La journaliste conservatrice dcrit galement ces pratiques de modration de contenu (et le dbat interne autour d'elles) comme tant nfastes et  secrtes . Mais le fil Twitter manque de contexte vital. Plus important encore, il ne traite pas de la politique de Twitter, annonce en 2018, selon laquelle il commencerait  limiter le contenu qu'il estimait  dtourner l'attention de la conversation .

Weiss n'explique pas non plus en quoi les prcdentes dcisions de modration de contenu de Twitter sont en contradiction avec la politique actuelle que Musk lui-mme a annonce pour l'entreprise sous sa direction, insistant sur le fait que Twitter garantirait la  libert d'expression  mais pas la  libert d'accs  tout en s'engageant   attnuer  le contenu offensant. Pour mmoire, Musk est all jusqu' suspendre de nouveau Kanye West pour avoir publi du contenu haineux.

De manire significative, Weiss ne met en vidence que les dcisions de modration controverses concernant les personnalits de droite. Cela rpte un schma idologique introduit par Taibbi (qui a soulign les ractions de Twitter uniquement  la campagne Biden, mme s'il a reconnu, au passage, que la Maison Blanche de Trump a galement fait des demandes de retrait de contenu controvers qui ont t honores par les cadres suprieurs de Twitter).

La configuration (un PDG conservateur qui fait fuiter des documents vers des journalistes de droite) donne l'impression que le projet #TwitterFiles ne cherche pas tant  aller au fond des graves inconduites, mais plutt  enflammer les passions de ceux de droite qui se croient tre victimes de biais de la part des grandes entreprises technologiques.

Mme le fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, a fait valoir que le public serait mieux servi par une approche plus transparente qui limine les intermdiaires.  Si l'objectif est la transparence pour instaurer la confiance, pourquoi ne pas tout publier sans filtre et laisser les gens juger par eux-mmes ? , a-t-il demand  Musk sur Twitter.


*Les propos de la journaliste*

Ci-dessous les propos qu'elle a tenu sur son fil de discussion Twitter :

Une nouvelle enqute #TwitterFiles rvle que des quipes d'employs de Twitter crent des listes noires, empchent les tweets dfavoriss d'tre tendance et limitent activement la visibilit de comptes entiers ou mme de sujets tendances, le tout en secret, sans en informer les utilisateurs.

Twitter avait autrefois pour mission de  donner  chacun le pouvoir de crer et de partager des ides et des informations instantanment, sans barrires . En cours de route, des barrires ont nanmoins t riges. Prenez, par exemple, le Dr Jay Bhattacharya de Stanford (@DrJBhattacharya) qui a fait valoir que les confinement de Covid nuiraient aux enfants. Twitter l'a secrtement plac sur une  liste noire des tendances , ce qui a empch ses tweets de figurer sur les tendances.


Ou considrez le populaire animateur de talk-show de droite, Dan Bongino (@dbongino), qui  un moment donn a t frapp par une  liste noire de recherche .

Twitter a dfini le compte de l'activiste conservateur Charlie Kirk (@charliekirk11) sur "Ne pas amplifier".


Twitter a ni qu'il fait de telles choses. En 2018, Vijaya Gadde (alors responsable de la politique juridique et de la confiance) et Kayvon Beykpour (responsable du produit) de Twitter ont dclar*:  Nous n'avons pas recours au shadow banning . Ils ont ajout:  Et nous n'avons certainement pas recours au shadow banning en fonction dr des points de vue politiques ou une idologie . 

Ce que beaucoup de gens appellent  shadow banning , les dirigeants et les employs de Twitter l'appellent le  filtrage de la visibilit  ou  VF . Plusieurs sources de haut niveau ont confirm sa signification.  Considrez le filtrage de la visibilit comme un moyen pour nous de supprimer ce que les gens voient  diffrents niveaux. C'est un outil trs puissant , nous a dit un employ senior de Twitter.  VF  fait rfrence au contrle de Twitter sur la visibilit des utilisateurs. Twitter a utilis VF pour bloquer les recherches d'utilisateurs individuels ; pour limiter la porte de la dcouvrabilit d'un tweet particulier*; pour empcher les publications de certains utilisateurs d'apparatre sur la page  tendance *; et de l'inclusion dans les recherches de hashtag. Tout ceci  l'insu de l'utilisateur.

 Nous contrlons pas mal la visibilit. Et nous contrlons un peu l'amplification de votre contenu. Et les gens normaux ne savent pas ce que nous faisons , nous a dit un ingnieur de Twitter. Confirmation de deux autres employs de Twitter.

Le groupe qui a dcid de limiter la porte de certains utilisateurs tait l'quipe de rponse stratgique - l'quipe d'escalade globale, ou SRT-GET. Elle traitait souvent jusqu' 200  cas  par jour. Mais il existait un niveau au-del de la gestion officielle, au-del des modrateurs de base suivant la politique de l'entreprise sur papier. Il s'agit de la *Politique d'intgrit du site, Prise en charge de l'escalade des politiques*, connue sous le nom de *SIP-PES*. Ce groupe secret comprenait le responsable juridique, politique et confiance (Vijaya Gadde), le responsable mondial de la confiance et de la scurit (Yoel Roth), les PDG ultrieurs Jack Dorsey et Parag Agrawal, et d'autres.

C'est l que les dcisions les plus importantes et les plus politiquement sensibles ont t prises.  Pensez  un compte d'abonns lev, controvers , nous a dit un autre employ de Twitter. Pour eux,  il n'y aurait pas de trace ou quoi que ce soit."

L'un des comptes qui a atteint ce niveau d'examen tait @libsoftiktok, un compte qui figurait sur la  liste noire des tendances  et a t dsign comme  Ne pas agir sur l'utilisateur sans consulter SIP-PES .


Le compte (que Chaya Raichik a lanc en novembre 2020 et compte dsormais plus de 1,4 million d'abonns) a fait l'objet de six suspensions rien qu'en 2022, explique Raichik.  chaque fois, Raichik a t bloqu pendant une semaine. Twitter a inform  plusieurs reprises Raichik qu'elle avait t suspendue pour avoir enfreint la politique de Twitter contre les  conduites haineuses .

Mais dans une note interne SIP-PES d'octobre 2022, aprs sa septime suspension, le comit a reconnu que  LTT n'a pas directement adopt un comportement contraire  la politique sur les conduites haineuses . Voir ici*:


Le comit a justifi ses suspensions en interne en affirmant que ses messages encourageaient le harclement en ligne des  hpitaux et des prestataires de soins mdicaux  en insinuant  que les soins de sant affirmant le genre quivalaient  la maltraitance ou au grooming des enfants . Comparez cela  ce qui s'est pass lorsque Raichik elle-mme a t doxxe le 21 novembre 2022. Une photo de sa maison avec son adresse a t publie dans un tweet qui a recueilli plus de 10 000 likes.

Lorsque Raichik a dit  Twitter que son adresse avait t diffuse, elle a dclar que le support de Twitter avait rpondu avec ce message*:  Nous avons examin le contenu signal et n'avons pas trouv qu'il enfreignait les rgles de Twitter . Aucune mesure n'a t prise. Le tweet doxxing est toujours en place.

Dans les messages internes de Slack, les employs de Twitter ont parl d'utiliser des techniques pour restreindre la visibilit des tweets et des sujets. Voici Yoel Roth, alors responsable mondial de la confiance et de la scurit chez Twitter, dans un message direct  un collgue dbut 2021*:


Six jours plus tard, dans un message direct avec un employ de l'quipe de recherche sur la sant, la dsinformation, la confidentialit et l'identit, Roth a demand plus de recherches pour soutenir l'expansion des  interventions de politique de non-retrait comme la dsactivation des engagements et la dsamplification/filtrage de la visibilit .


Roth a crit:  L'hypothse sous-jacente  une grande partie de ce que nous avons mis en uvre est que si l'exposition , par exemple, la dsinformation cause directement des dommages, nous devrions utiliser des mesures correctives qui rduisent l'exposition, et limiter la propagation/viralit du contenu est un bon moyen de le faire . Il a ajout:  Nous avons convaincu Jack de mettre en uvre cela pour l'intgrit civique  court terme, mais nous allons devoir prsenter des arguments plus solides pour intgrer cela dans notre rpertoire de mesures correctives politiques - en particulier pour d'autres domaines politiques .

Source : Bari Weiss

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture en faites-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous le point de vue de Jack Dorsey lorsqu'il rtorque  Elon Musk :  Si l'objectif est la transparence pour instaurer la confiance, pourquoi ne pas tout publier sans filtre et laisser les gens juger par eux-mmes ?

----------


## Madmac

> Que pensez-vous de la prsentation de Twitter 2.0 ? Message destin  calmer les annonceurs ou ralit de la plateforme ?
>  Le fait que Twitter est en sous-effectif joue-t-il en sa dfaveur ? Dans quelle mesure ?


Il est clair que les activistes croient encore pouvoir imposer leur volont comme avant. Musk va devoir continuer ses purges. La bonne nouvelle est que les pdophiles n'y sont plus bienvenu. Et que la vie priv des utilisateurs est dj plus en scurit. Mais tant que les wokies et le FBI est prsent, cela reste un problme majeur.

----------


## Aiekick

j'espere que les gens ouvriront les yeux. ce qu'a fait twitter, tout les reseaux sociaux le font. voir meme les moteurs de recherche, voir meme tout les sites avec beaucoup d'audience. dites vous que des qu'un site possede une grosse base d'utilisateurs il devient la cible des gouvernements ou des homme puissants et il n'a pas le choix.
oubliez les promesses de tout ces sites, ca ne resisitera pas au temps.
comme je dit souvent "la confiance est le plus cour chemin pour ce faire baiser"

----------


## Anthony

*Twitter va introduire de nouveaux contrles pour les placements publicitaires, afin de rassurer et d'attirer les annonceurs aprs le rachat par Elon Musk*

*Twitter va mettre en place ds la semaine prochaine de nouveaux contrles permettant aux entreprises d'empcher leurs publicits d'apparatre au-dessus ou au-dessous des tweets contenant certains mots cls, a indiqu la plateforme de mdias sociaux aux annonceurs dans un courriel jeudi.*

Ces nouveaux contrles s'inscrivent dans le cadre des efforts dploys par Twitter pour rassurer et attirer  nouveau les annonceurs qui ont retir leurs publicits de la plateforme depuis son rachat en octobre par le milliardaire Elon Musk, suite  des rapports de groupes de dfense des droits civils indiquant que les discours haineux ont augment depuis l'acquisition et aprs le rtablissement de plusieurs comptes interdits ou suspendus.

Twitter tire prs de 90 % de ses revenus de la vente de publicits numriques. M. Musk a rcemment attribu une "_baisse massive des revenus_" aux organisations de dfense des droits civils qui ont fait pression sur les marques pour qu'elles interrompent leurs publicits sur Twitter.

Lors d'un appel jeudi avec un groupe de l'industrie de la publicit, un reprsentant de Twitter a dclar que la plateforme envisageait d'internaliser ses modrateurs de contenu, dont beaucoup sont sous contrat avec des fournisseurs tiers.

Le reprsentant de Twitter a dclar que l'internalisation des modrateurs de contenu permettrait  la plateforme d'investir davantage dans la modration des langues non anglaises, selon la source.


Ces commentaires interviennent aprs que la nouvelle responsable trust and safety de Twitter, Ella Irwin, a dclar que la plateforme s'appuierait davantage sur la modration automatise du contenu. Mme Irwin a galement dclar que les licenciements rcents de Twitter, qui ont rduit de 50 % le personnel, n'ont pas nui de manire significative  l'quipe de modration et aux personnes travaillant dans des domaines critiques tels que la scurit des enfants.

L'e-mail envoy aux annonceurs jeudi indiquait qu'une version remanie du service d'abonnement de Twitter, appele Twitter Blue, commencerait  tre dploye vendredi.

L'abonnement permettra aux comptes de recevoir une coche vrifie. Les comptes de particuliers seront cochs en bleu, tandis que les coches dores et grises dsigneront les comptes d'entreprises et de gouvernements, selon l'e-mail.

Le prix de l'abonnement sera de 7 dollars par mois sur le web et de 11 dollars par mois sur les appareils Apple, prcise l'e-mail.

Twitter a galement indiqu aux annonceurs qu'il avait retir les publicits des profils mentionns dans un article du Washington Post mardi, qui rapportait que des publicits taient apparues sur les comptes Twitter de nationalistes blancs.

Snap Inc (SNAP.N), propritaire de l'application de messagerie photo Snapchat, a mis en pause sa publicit sur Twitter pendant qu'elle enqute sur le problme, a dclar un porte-parole.

Les comptes ne faisaient pas partie des "amnesty reinstatements", a prcis le courriel de Twitter, en rfrence au tweet de Musk du mois dernier selon lequel Twitter rtablirait les comptes suspendus qui n'ont pas enfreint la loi.

"_Nous ne rtablirons pas les mauvais acteurs, les comptes de spam et les utilisateurs qui se sont livrs  des activits criminelles/illgales_", indique la note de Twitter aux annonceurs.

Twitter, qui a perdu de nombreux membres de son quipe de communication, n'a pas immdiatement rpondu  une demande de commentaire.

Source : Twitter 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cet article ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, l'internalisation des modrateurs de contenus envisage par la plateforme est-elle cohrente ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter Files : Twitter a cr des listes noires  secrtes  pour limiter la visibilit de certains tweets ainsi que certains comptes de droite

 ::fleche::  Twitter publie de nouvelles rgles dans lesquelles il a supprim ses politiques en matire de dsinformation

 ::fleche::  Twitter est maintenant une entreprise d'Elon Musk, Qui a licenci plusieurs membres de la direction de Twitter

----------


## daerlnaxe

Ce que je dis depuis un moment est en train d'tre rvl  la face du monde, les gens sont trop endormis par les apps de leurs tlphones et font automatiquement confiance pour commencer, en plus quand c'est une grosse structure elle ne peut que vouloir leur bien. Imaginons cinq minutes que la modration ici se permette la mme chose, a hurlerait de suite. J'ai connu des boards avec des modrateurs qui prenaient la grosse tte, elles ne tenaient qu'un temps,  force de liquider des gens a finit par se remarquer.

Sincrement a me donne envie de me recrer un compte Twitter ce rachat, maintenant je n'ai pas trop de temps en ce moment  perdre l dedans. Or je me connais et je vais avoir tendance  taper en boucle refresh en qute d'actualits. en prime l'algo est  revoir, c'est clairement une salet qui te redirige trs souvent sur les polmiques du moment sans que tu aies demand quoique ce soit, j'ai rat des articles pertinents, alors que je me tapais la prise de bec du jour sur des trucs du niveau de l'occupation de Tolbiac, ce dont je me fous totalement. Il y a quelques expriences  mener pour le vrifier, je l'ai fait pour comprendre le fonctionnement en utilisant un compte alternatif, ou en faisant les recherches via google sur des thmes cls... Tu t'aperois  ce moment que ce qui devrait te sortir en fonction de tes abonnements, ne colle pas, pire des comptes auxquels tu t'es abonn sont foutus en sourdine sans ton intervention alors qu' la base tu viens pour eux.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Il est clair que les activistes croient encore pouvoir imposer leur volont comme avant. Musk va devoir continuer ses purges. La bonne nouvelle est que les pdophiles n'y sont plus bienvenu. Et que la vie priv des utilisateurs est dj plus en scurit. Mais tant que les wokies et le FBI est prsent, cela reste un problme majeur.


Je suis d'accord concernent les "activistes", mais je ne comprends pas le reste de votre phrase. C'est quoi les "pdophiles" ? En quoi les pdophiles taient bienvenues sur Twitter ? Cela n'a pas de sens, car pour un mdia/rseau social, la question porte sur le contenu post par un membre, pas sur le membre lui-mme ; si vous parlez du contenu, avez-vous des preuves de cela ? a me semble trs trange, quand on connait lobsession des Amricains (de gauche ou de droite) pour annihiler tout ce qui se rapporte  ce sujet (jusqu ficher des ados entrain de "sexter" en tant que dlinquant sexuel).

Ensuite, je ne vois pas en quoi la "vie prive des utilisateurs est dj plus en scurit". Qu'a fait Musk pour amliorer la vie prive sur Twitter ? Cela est peut-tre li au relatif retrait des annonceurs (et donc de la publicit cible), mais c'est plus une consquence qu'un souhait.

Enfin, concernant les woke et le FBI, autant je suis d'accord pour le FBI (mme si je ne vois pas comment Musk peut lexclure facilement, ce genre d'organisation s'infiltre partout), je suis dubitatif vis--vis des wokes. Il vaut mieux qualifier un comportement de "toxique" ou "harcelant" indpendamment d'ides politiques ; par exemple, un comportement consistant  inciter un boycott d'une personne, car la personne n'aurait pas utilis les "bon" pronoms personnels.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Ce que je dis depuis un moment est en train d'tre rvl  la face du monde, les gens sont trop endormis par les apps de leurs tlphones et font automatiquement confiance pour commencer, en plus quand c'est une grosse structure elle ne peut que vouloir leur bien. Imaginons cinq minutes que la modration ici se permette la mme chose, a hurlerait de suite. J'ai connu des boards avec des modrateurs qui prenaient la grosse tte, elles ne tenaient qu'un temps,  force de liquider des gens a finit par se remarquer.


@daerlnaxe Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi, pour ce message ainsi que pour tes prcdents messages. Pour appuyer ton propos : https://winaero.com/follow-winaero-o...ember-19-2019/ 

Cela concerne Facebook, mais je trouve cela comparable avec ce que tu as vcu sur Twitter.

----------


## Aiekick

> Imaginons cinq minutes que la modration ici se permette la mme chose, a hurlerait de suite.


et bien c'est pourtant exactement ce qu'il se passe.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk relance Twitter Blue avec de nouveaux mcanismes pour empcher l'usurpation d'identit,*
*les utilisateurs sur iOS supporteront la commission prleve par Apple en payant 11 $ au lieu de 8  * 

* partir du lundi 12 dcembre, Twitter relance Twitter Blue et offre aux utilisateurs la possibilit de payer pour disposer de la coche bleue de vrification. Depuis qu'Elon Musk a pris la relve de Twitter, la dcision d'ouvrir la vrification  toute personne dispose  payer a t l'une des dcisions les plus controverses. Le programme a t interrompu le mois dernier, mais maintenant, la coche bleue payante s'ouvre  nouveau. Cette fois-ci, cependant, les choses sont un peu diffrentes, les utilisateurs d'iOS obtenant une moins bonne affaire.

Alors, qu'est-ce qui est diffrent cette fois ? Il y a la promesse que les comptes seront  examins  avant qu'une coche bleue ne soit attribue, mais il n'y a aucun dtail sur ce que cela implique,  part la vrification des numros de tlphone. En plus de la vrification (probable), ceux qui sont prts  payer pour Twitter Blue auront galement la possibilit d'diter des tweets, de tlcharger des vidos en haute dfinition et plus encore, comme l'explique la socit dans une srie de tweets.*

Twitter a relanc son abonnement Blue lundi, un mois aprs avoir abandonn une premire tentative chaotique qui a stimul les comptes de canular et le chaos gnral.

Auparavant rserve aux clbrits, journalistes, responsables gouvernementaux et autres personnalits, la coche bleue attribue aux comptes vrifis est depuis longtemps l'objectif de nombreux utilisateurs de Twitter. Il y avait une excitation comprhensible lorsqu'il a t annonc que n'importe qui pouvait tre vrifi en payant simplement un abonnement Twitter Blue, mais l'inquitude exprime par beaucoup que cela conduirait  un problme d'usurpation d'identit et de faux compte s'est avre tout  fait fonde. 

Comme indiqu prcdemment, l'abonnement cotera 8 $ par mois pour acheter sur le Web ou 11 $ par mois via l'App Store iOS pour compenser la commission pouvant atteindre 30 % qu'Apple prlve sur les achats intgrs. Cette fois, toute personne payant pour Blue qui souhaite afficher une coche  vrifi  sur son profil devra d'abord enregistrer un numro de tlphone, et la modification de votre  nom d'utilisateur, nom d'affichage ou photo de profil  supprimera l'tiquette jusqu' ce que votre compte soit  nouveau examin. 

Dans un fil sur Twitter, la socit indique que les abonns auront accs  la coche de profil bleu ainsi qu' un certain nombre de fonctionnalits, notamment la possibilit de modifier des tweets, de tlcharger des vidos 1080p et d'accder au mode lecteur. La socit rpertorie le fait d'avoir moins d'annonces ainsi que le fait d'avoir des priorits dans la recherche comme tant des fonctionnalits   venir .


Twitter indique galement qu'il remplace l'tiquette  officiel , qu'il a prsente  la mme priode que son nouveau Twitter Blue ouvert  tout le monde, par une coche dore pour les entreprises et, plus tard cette semaine, par une coche grise pour les  comptes gouvernementaux et multilatraux .


Esther Crawford, chef de produit chez Twitter, a dclar que la socit avait ajout l'exigence de vrification du tlphone avant que les utilisateurs ne reoivent une coche bleue pour lutter contre l'usurpation d'identit.


Elon Musk a lanc sa version de Twitter Blue le mois dernier, mais a retir la fonctionnalit aprs deux jours lorsqu'une vague de faux comptes vrifis a inond la plate-forme. Le dploiement prcipit a suscit des inquitudes parmi les annonceurs et les responsables gouvernementaux, le snateur Ed Markey (D-MA) disant  Musk de rparer ses entreprises  ou le Congrs le fera  aprs que le milliardaire ait rpondu de manire sarcastique aux proccupations du snateur concernant les faux comptes vrifis sur Twitter et a suggr que le vrai compte de Markey  ressemble  une parodie .

Le mois dernier, Musk a dclar aux employs de Twitter qu'il ne relancerait pas Blue tant que l'entreprise ne  serait pas convaincue que des usurpations d'identit importantes ne se produisaient pas . En plus d'exiger que les abonns Blue fournissent un numro de tlphone vrifi, Musk a prcdemment dclar que les comptes seront  authentifis manuellement  avant que la coche bleue n'apparaisse sur leurs profils.

*Des mesures censes contribuer  apaiser les annonceurs*

Le retour de Twitter Blue a t confirm dans un courriel envoy aux annonceurs jeudi, annonant de nouvelles fonctionnalits de scurit Twitter Blue et des contrles pour les annonceurs. Le courriel informait les annonceurs que les particuliers pourraient acheter des coches bleues, tandis que les entreprises vrifies seraient distingues par des coches en or et les comptes gouvernementaux par des coches grises.

Le but du courriel tait en partie de rassurer les annonceurs sur le fait que le scandale d'usurpation d'identit de Twitter Blue appartenait dsormais au pass, mais aussi pour annoncer de nouveaux contrles permettant aux annonceurs d'empcher les publicits de marque d'apparatre  au-dessus ou en dessous des tweets contenant certains mots clefs .

Cependant, les annonceurs peuvent ne pas tre si facilement persuads de revenir sur la plate-forme. Alors que Musk s'efforait de convaincre les annonceurs que Twitter est un endroit sr pour diffuser des publicits, trois membres du Conseil de confiance et de scurit de Twitter (notamment Eirliani Abdul Rahman, Anne Collier et Lesley Podesta) ont dmissionn. Dans leur lettre, ils estiment que  contrairement aux affirmations d'Elon Musk, la scurit et le bien-tre des utilisateurs de Twitter sont en dclin . Ils ont soulign les pics signals de discours de haine, le rtablissement par Musk des comptes interdits et la baisse du personnel de modration du contenu comme raisons de se distancier de la plate-forme.

 Un Twitter gouvern par le diktat n'est pas un endroit pour nous , indique leur lettre, tout en affirmant que Musk n'a pas reconnu le conseil, qui en 2019 comprenait plus de 40 experts et organisations, depuis qu'il a pris la relve.

Voici leur lettre en entier :

Nous annonons notre dmission du Conseil de confiance et de scurit de Twitter, car il ressort clairement des recherches que, contrairement aux affirmations d'Elon Musk, la scurit et le bien-tre des utilisateurs de Twitter sont en dclin. La question a t dans nos esprits : Musk devrait-il tre autoris  dfinir la scurit numrique, car il a la libert d'expression ? Notre rponse est un  non  catgorique.

Eirliani Abdul Rahman et Anne Collier sont membres du Trust & Safety Council de Twitter depuis sa cration en 2016. Eirliani a t la premire femme reprsentante d'Asie et a fait partie du groupe consultatif sur la prvention de l'exploitation sexuelle des enfants (CSE) du Conseil. Anne travaille avec des plates-formes de mdias sociaux sur la scurit numrique des jeunes depuis plus de 20 ans et a fait partie du groupe de scurit en ligne et de prvention du harclement du Twitter Council.

Nous savons que, mme aprs les dmissions et les licenciements de milliers d'employs, il y a des gens qui travaillent chez Twitter qui se soucient de rduire les discours de haine et de protger les utilisateurs sur la plate-forme. Nous sommes profondment attrists par cette dcision, car Twitter a t un lieu de joie  bien des gards : notre travail avec les autres membres du Conseil, l'interaction avec nos rseaux professionnels et le soutien au dbat public sur nos passions respectives.

Malgr un manque de reconnaissance de la part du nouveau propritaire de Twitter, nous tenons  souligner le travail acharn de tous les membres de son conseil de confiance et de scurit au cours des six dernires annes. La cration du Conseil a reprsent l'engagement de Twitter  s'loigner d'une approche de la scurit des utilisateurs centre sur les tats-Unis, une collaboration plus troite entre les rgions et l'importance d'avoir des personnes profondment exprimentes dans l'quipe de scurit. Ce dernier engagement n'est plus vident, compte tenu de la rcente dclaration de Twitter selon laquelle il s'appuiera davantage sur la modration automatise du contenu. Les systmes algorithmiques ne peuvent pas aller plus loin dans la protection des utilisateurs contre les abus et les discours de haine en constante volution avant que des modles dtectables ne se dveloppent.

Anne :  Ayant suivi la recherche sur les risques en ligne pour les jeunes depuis 1999, je sais  quel point il est difficile pour les plates-formes de bien faire les choses, en respectant simultanment les droits des jeunes utilisateurs  la protection,  la participation et  la vie prive. Mais certains progrs ont t raliss dans l'industrie. Tragiquement, la recherche montre que Twitter va dans la direction oppose, et je ne trouve plus de raison de rester dans le soutien tacite de ce que Twitter est devenu .

Eirliani :  J'ai suivi avec, oserais-je dire, l'apprhension, les ngociations sur l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk. J'avais crit quelques engagements envers moi-mme  l'poque. Si Musk franchissait ces seuils, je me suis dit que je dmissionnerais. Ces lignes rouges ont t franchies. Nous savons, grce aux recherches de l'Anti-Defamation League et du Center for Countering Digital Hate, que les insultes contre les Noirs amricains et les homosexuels ont respectivement bondi de 195 % et 58 % depuis la prise de contrle de Musk. Les messages antismites ont grimp de plus de 61 % au cours des deux semaines qui ont suivi l'acquisition de Twitter par Musk. Une autre ligne rouge pour moi a t lorsque des comptes prcdemment interdits, tels que ceux d'extrme droite, et ceux qui avaient incit les autres  la violence, comme celui du prsident amricain Donald Trump, ont t rintgrs .

Nous craignons un Twitter  deux vitesses : un pour ceux qui peuvent payer et rcolter les bnfices, et un autre pour ceux qui ne le peuvent pas. Cela, nous le craignons, enlvera la crdibilit du systme et la beaut de Twitter, la plate-forme o tout le monde peut tre entendu, quel que soit le nombre de ses abonns.

Nous ne pouvons donc pas, en toute conscience, rester au Conseil de confiance et de scurit de Twitter pour les raisons ci-dessus. Un Twitter gouvern par le diktat n'est pas un endroit pour nous. La modration de contenu est une activit nuance qui ncessite une transparence totale, le respect des politiques claires par les meilleures pratiques et les conseils de partenaires de confiance sur le terrain ainsi que des ressources ddies. Ce n'est en aucun cas un dsaveu de nos amis qui restent au Conseil. Ils choisissent de le faire pour leurs propres raisons, y compris la sauvegarde continue et l'espoir que la raison prvaudra.

*La nouvelle responsable de la confiance et de la scurit de Twitter examin de prs*

La nouvelle responsable de la confiance et de la scurit de Twitter, Ella Irwin, a contredit les informations selon lesquelles les rductions de personnel auraient eu un impact sur l'quipe de scurit des enfants de Twitter. Elle a galement confirm que Twitter s'appuierait davantage sur la suppression automatise du contenu.

Irwin a t active sur Twitter rcemment, rpondant aux tweets des utilisateurs de Twitter concerns. Elle a galement t entrane dans le discours  Twitter Files  lorsque les utilisateurs de Twitter ont remarqu que les captures d'cran de l'outil interne de Twitter partages dans le fil  liste noire secrte  de la journaliste Bari Weiss taient filigranes avec les informations d'Irwin.


Les utilisateurs de Twitter se sont alarms, certains craignant que Weiss ait potentiellement accs  l'outil interne via la connexion d'Irwin et ait peut-tre accs  la lecture de messages directs. Certains ont suggr que cela enfreindrait la loi sur les communications stockes  Elon vient-il de donner  Bari Weiss et Abigail Shrier l'accs aux messages privs de tout le monde ? Ce serait une violation claire de la loi sur les communications stockes s'il l'avait partag avec elle. Sans oublier qu'il est dangereux de donner potentiellement aux "journalistes" les plus transphobes l'accs aux communications des personnes trans .


Mais le professeur de droit de Berkeley, Orin Kerr, a soulign que mme si Weiss avait accs, cela pourrait tre considr comme une exception puisque son accs tait autoris  par la personne ou l'entit fournissant un service de communication filaire ou lectronique . 

Sources : Twitter, lettre de dmission, Esther Crawford

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord avec le fait que les utilisateurs sur iOS sont invits  payer plus cher pour compenser les 30 % de commission prleve par Apple ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des nouveaux mcanismes de Twitter Blue visant  viter l'usurpation d'identit ?
 ::fleche::  Sont-ils susceptibles de rassurer les annonceurs, en plus des nouvelles fonctionnalits proposes  ces derniers pour contrler o ne *vont pas* leurs publicits ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des craintes formules par les membres sortants du Conseil de scurit de Twitter ?

----------


## walfrat

> j'espere que les gens ouvriront les yeux. ce qu'a fait twitter, tout les reseaux sociaux le font. voir meme les moteurs de recherche, voir meme tout les sites avec beaucoup d'audience. dites vous que des qu'un site possede une grosse base d'utilisateurs il devient la cible des gouvernements ou des homme puissants et il n'a pas le choix.
> oubliez les promesses de tout ces sites, ca ne resisitera pas au temps.
> comme je dit souvent "la confiance est le plus cour chemin pour ce faire baiser"


Tout  fait d'accord, j'espre que les gens ouvriront les yeux, tout ce que font des personnes qui n'ont pas le pouvoir qu'ils veulent et cherche  l'obtenir en inondant les sites avec beaucoup d'audience de leur mensonges et leur manipulation. Dites-vous qu'un site possdant une grosse base d'utilisateurs il devient la cible de toutes les organisations qui veulent manipuler les gens  leur propre profit et il n'a pas le choix de le subir. 

Bref, sans aucun autre commentaire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk a menac de poursuivre les employs de Twitter qui divulguent des informations aux mdias,*
*voquant de  nombreuses fuites dtailles d'informations confidentielles sur Twitter   * 

*Un e-mail envoy par Elon Musk au personnel de Twitter montre qu'il a menac de poursuivre les employs qui divulguent des informations confidentielles aux mdias. Les e-mails et autres communications internes de Musk ont t divulgus  plusieurs reprises aux mdias depuis qu'il a achet la socit fin octobre. L'e-mail divulgu sur les fuites a dclar que Twitter appliquera de manire agressive les accords de non-divulgation  l'avenir.*

 Comme en tmoignent les nombreuses fuites dtailles d'informations confidentielles sur Twitter, quelques personnes de notre entreprise continuent d'agir d'une manire contraire aux intrts de l'entreprise et en violation de leur accord de confidentialit , a dclar l'e-mail de Musk, selon un fil Twitter de la journaliste Zo Schiffer.

 Cela ne sera dit qu'une seule fois : si vous violez clairement et dlibrment votre accord de non-confidentialit que vous avez sign lors de votre adhsion, vous acceptez la responsabilit dans toute l'tendue de la loi et Twitter demandera immdiatement des dommages-intrts , a crit Musk, selon le rcit de Schiffer publi samedi. Schiffer a crit qu'elle  choisissait de ne pas publier l'e-mail rel, car il est clair que Twitter fait tout ce qu'il peut pour attraper les sources .


Il faut rappeler qu'il y a quelques semaines, Elon Musk a rvl comment Tesla a identifi un employ qui divulguait des informations confidentielles de l'entreprise  la presse en 2008. Le milliardaire a rpondu  un utilisateur de Twitter qui a demand :  Elon en 2008, comment avez-vous mis la main sur cet employ qui a divulgu les donnes confidentielles de Tesla et vendu  la presse ? 

Elon Musk a dclar avoir identifi l'accus en envoyant des e-mails qui semblaient identiques  tous ses employs, mais chaque e-mail tait cod avec des espaces diffrents :  C'est une histoire assez intressante. Nous avons envoy ce qui semblait tre des e-mails identiques  tous, mais chacun tait en fait cod avec un ou deux espaces entre les phrases, formant une signature binaire qui identifiait le leaker , a expliqu Elon Musk.

*Musk demande au personnel de signer un autre engagement*

Musk a galement demand au personnel  de signer un engagement indiquant qu'ils ont compris  et leur a donn une date limite de samedi  17 heures, a crit Schiffer. L'exigence d'engagement est semblable  la faon dont Musk a gr un ultimatum antrieur exigeant que les employs acceptent une approche  extrmement dure  qui implique de  travailler de longues heures  haute intensit . Dans cet e-mail prcdemment divulgu, Musk a ordonn aux employs de signer l'engagement  hardcore  ou de dmissionner avec des indemnits quivalentes  trois mois de salaire.

Pour le moment, Twitter n'a plus de service de relations publiques, mais une source de l'entreprise a confirm que Musk avait envoy l'e-mail concernant les violations des clauses de non-divulgation au personnel de Twitter, selon un rapport.

Une fuite samedi a montr que Twitter avait rduit la visibilit d'un compte qui suit le jet priv de Musk le 2 dcembre. Jack Sweeney, qui gre le compte @ElonJet, a dclar que la visibilit du compte avait t restaure aprs avoir publi des captures d'cran internes sur le filtrage de la visibilit.  Je pense que Twitter a remarqu mes tweets et les a suivis , a-t-il crit. Musk avait prcdemment crit que son  engagement envers la libert d'expression va mme jusqu' ne pas suspendre le compte suivant mon avion, mme si c'est un risque direct pour ma scurit personnelle .


Selon Schiffer, dans l'e-mail de Musk aux employs, il est indiqu que  les drapages occasionnels sont comprhensibles, mais rompre votre parole en envoyant des informations dtailles aux mdias *avec l'intention de nuire  Twitter* recevra la rponse qu'il mrite .

*Les  Twitter Files* 

Musk a autoris les fuites d'autres informations aux journalistes, donnant  la nouvelle responsable de la confiance et de la scurit de Twitter, Ella Irwin, le feu vert pour fournir des captures d'cran des comptes d'utilisateurs signals dans les systmes internes de modration de contenu. Les  Twitter Files  sont un ensemble dextraits de correspondances internes  Twitter, publis sur le rseau social par les journalistes, dont Weiss et Matt Taibbi. Le nom Twitter Files ( dossiers Twitter ) a t cr par Elon Musk lui-mme. 

Le premier volet des Twitter Files portait sur la manire dont le rseau social a bloqu la diffusion dun article du tablod conservateur New York Post en octobre 2020, en pleine campagne lectorale amricaine. Il tait consacr  des documents prsents comme issus dun ordinateur portable appartenant  Hunter Biden, le fils de Joe Biden. Le New York Post avait  lpoque publi des extraits de-mails suggrant que Hunter Biden avait bnfici des connexions politiques de son pre pour faire des affaires en Ukraine. Des photos  caractre sexuel ou montrant Hunter Biden consommant de la drogue avaient aussi t diffuses en ligne et prsentes comme issues du mme ordinateur.

 lpoque, Jack Dorsey, le fondateur de Twitter, avait rapidement dsavou la communication du rseau social sur le sujet : Notre communication autour de nos actions sur larticle du @nypost ntait pas gniale. Et bloquer le partage dURL via tweet ou DM sans contexte expliquant pourquoi nous bloquons : inacceptable, avait-il crit, relayant des explications publies via un des comptes officiels de loiseau bleu. Les images contenues dans les articles comportent des informations personnelles et prives  comme des adresses lectroniques et des numros de tlphone  qui enfreignent nos rgles, staient justifies les quipes.

Le deuxime volet souligne, potentiellement, des pratiques plus controverses.

Weiss a publi des captures d'cran d'outils Twitter internes que les modrateurs pourraient utiliser pour limiter la porte des publications et des comptes. Dans le cas du jeune militant conservateur Charlie Kirk de Turning Point USA (une source frquente de dsinformation sur Covid et les lections) il y avait marqu sur son compte  ne pas amplifier .

Bongino, un animateur de talk-show de droite, a t plac sur une  liste noire de recherche , d'aprs les documents consults par Weiss. Un professeur de Stanford qui faisait la promotion d'un programme  d'immunit collective  au dbut de Covid a galement t plac sur une  liste noire des tendances  par les modrateurs de Twitter.

Weiss semble le plus proccup par les suspensions rptes du compte, Libs of Tik Tok, que Twitter a sanctionn pour avoir viol indirectement (mais pas explicitement) la politique de  conduite haineuse  de Twitter. Le compte est tristement clbre pour avoir mis en lumire les membres de la communaut LGBTQ, qui finissent par tre brigus et harcels par des trolls en ligne.

La journaliste conservatrice dcrit galement ces pratiques de modration de contenu (et le dbat interne autour d'elles) comme tant nfastes et  secrtes . Mais le fil Twitter manque de contexte vital. Plus important encore, il ne traite pas de la politique de Twitter, annonce en 2018, selon laquelle il commencerait  limiter le contenu qu'il estimait  dtourner l'attention de la conversation .

Weiss n'explique pas non plus en quoi les prcdentes dcisions de modration de contenu de Twitter sont en contradiction avec la politique actuelle que Musk lui-mme a annonce pour l'entreprise sous sa direction, insistant sur le fait que Twitter garantirait la  libert d'expression  mais pas la  libert d'accs  tout en s'engageant   attnuer  le contenu offensant. Pour mmoire, Musk est all jusqu' suspendre de nouveau Kanye West pour avoir publi du contenu haineux.

De manire significative, Weiss ne met en vidence que les dcisions de modration controverses concernant les personnalits de droite. Cela rpte un schma idologique introduit par Taibbi (qui a soulign les ractions de Twitter uniquement  la campagne Biden, mme s'il a reconnu, au passage, que la Maison-Blanche de Trump a galement fait des demandes de retrait de contenu controvers qui ont t honores par les cadres suprieurs de Twitter).

La configuration (un PDG conservateur qui fait fuiter des documents vers des journalistes de droite) donne l'impression que le projet #TwitterFiles ne cherche pas tant  aller au fond des graves inconduites, mais plutt  enflammer les passions de ceux de droite qui se croient tre victimes de biais de la part des grandes entreprises technologiques.

Mme le fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, a fait valoir que le public serait mieux servi par une approche plus transparente qui limine les intermdiaires.  Si l'objectif est la transparence pour instaurer la confiance, pourquoi ne pas tout publier sans filtre et laisser les gens juger par eux-mmes ? , a-t-il demand  Musk sur Twitter.

 Les Twitter Files sur la suppression de la libert d'expression seront bientt publis sur Twitter lui-mme. Le public mrite de savoir ce qui s'est rellement pass , a crit Musk fin novembre avant la premire de plusieurs publications de documents. Cependant, mme dans les cercles conservateurs, certains commentateurs ont rencontr les dtails rels des fichiers Twitter de Musk avec un haussement d'paules, les dcrivant comme dcevants. 

Sources : Zo Schiffer, Jack Sweeney

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comprenez-vous le point de vue d'Elon Musk ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous alors des Twitter Files ?

----------


## stardeath

> Mme le fondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, a fait valoir que le public serait mieux servi par une approche plus transparente qui limine les intermdiaires.  Si l'objectif est la transparence pour instaurer la confiance, pourquoi ne pas tout publier sans filtre et laisser les gens juger par eux-mmes ? , a-t-il demand  Musk sur Twitter.


mais pourquoi ce monsieur n'a t'il pas appliqu son propre conseil quand il tait encore chez twitter? haaa mais oui, parce que ce monsieur est "gentil", donc il n'a pas  faire ce qu'il conseille aux autres! je comprends mieux ...

----------


## L33tige

> Ca veut dire qu'il n'y a que les femmes qui ont d'autres occupations en dehors des heures et jours de travail? C'est pas un peu sexiste a?
> 
> 
> Aprs la discrimination positive  l'embauche, il faut faire la discrimination ngative au licenciement.


Mmmh non, a veut juste dire que les personnes qui ont dposes la plaintes taient des femmes, s'agirait de *LIRE*.

----------


## L33tige

> mais pourquoi ce monsieur n'a t'il pas appliqu son propre conseil quand il tait encore chez twitter? haaa mais oui, parce que ce monsieur est "gentil", donc il n'a pas  faire ce qu'il conseille aux autres! je comprends mieux ...


Peut-tre parce qu'il n'ont jamais prtendus tre transparents et dfenseurs de la libert d'expression ? C'est a la diffrence  :;):

----------


## daerlnaxe

> Peut-tre parce qu'il n'ont jamais prtendus tre transparents et dfenseurs de la libert d'expression ? C'est a la diffrence


Tacitement si en fait. Quand on utilise des mots comme fake news, que l'on censure pour lutter contre "l'ingrence russe" ou autres histoires  dormir debout... on se pose bel et bien comme parangon de justice. Si Twitter, un peu  l'ancienne d'ailleurs, avait rpondu "c'est comme a et si a ne vous plait pas au revoir" il y aurait une nette diffrence, or on est dans une hypocrisie totale avec ces gens qui vont limiter vos liberts "pour votre bien". Alors oui on peut dire que les gens sont nafs et tout ce que tu veux, a ferait un angle d'attaque valable, sauf que a ne changerait rien au fond du problme. L'image vendue par Twitter est belle et bien une arnaque, et c'est plutt salvateur en fait de le dire, voire mme de faire une veille pour que les gens cessent de se faire duper. On a vir Trump en tant garant de la dmocratie et de bon nombres d'autres choses... On a censur bien des gens quand derrire les Talibans par exemple, arrivaient  faire tenir leurs comptes sans trop de problmes, et qu'on ne me raconte pas la vaste blague que c'tait pour les go-localiser. Donc sisi, ces gens ont dcid pour des millions de personnes, pour leur bien, en se faisant le chantre de grands principes de ce qui tait bien ou mal... Le hic comme souvent c'est que a assouvit les dsirs de gens qui sont dans une idologie. Facebook comme Twitter ont chang progressivement leurs manires de faire, d'agir, leurs exigences, pas simplement parce qu'ils devenaient "incontournables" ... Mais aussi car certains sont ivres de pouvoir.

On peut aussi utiliser l'angle "libert d'expression" en disant qu'ils n'ont jamais garantie  chacun de pouvoir dire tout ce qu'il voulait... Or justement des Talibans et bien d'autres ont pu poster sans tre inquits. Mais surtout la libert d'expression est comme la libert tout court, il faut savoir distinguer le ct libertaire de la libert, et  ce titre il y a diffrents modles. En France il y a la libert d'expression et pourtant ce n'est pas le modle Anglo-Saxon. Twitter comme d'autres a bel et bien affirm dfendre les nobles valeurs des socits occidentales, dont la libert d'expression.

Je dteste pour ma part les dcisions opaques, les passe droits, la corruption. Ca n'a normalement mme pas sa place sur le net qui de base se veut autrement... Et de gros sites comme Twitter, Facebook, ont littralement perverti internet. Je pense mme qu'on peut faire le parallle entre la tl ralit pour la tl, la junk food pour la restauration. 

Je lisais hier une nouvelle ici mme o il serait question qu'on ait pass un cap sur internet qui allait pousser les gens  moins l'utiliser. Mais franchement si a se ralise j'applaudis. Je doute ceci dit, car l'e-commerce a beaucoup amen par exemple. Mais bon sang revenir aux bases, mais quelle joie ! Je ne dis pas que je n'ai pas rencontr de teams d'administration connes, bien sr que oui, mais sur un cosystme plus petit la roue tourne plus facilement, les gens se barraient et le site crevait. Or avec des monstres comme Twitter, l'artificiel est maintenu par d'autres mcanismes.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter a cess de payer le loyer des bureaux et envisage de ne pas verser d'indemnits de dpart aux anciens employs,*
*entre autres mesures pour rduire davantage les cots  * 

Au cours des deux dernires semaines, Elon Musk a secou le service juridique de Twitter, dissous un conseil qui conseillait la socit de mdias sociaux sur les questions de scurit et continue de prendre des mesures drastiques pour rduire les cots.

Musk semble se prparer  des batailles juridiques sur Twitter, qu'il a achet en octobre pour 44 milliards de dollars, selon sept personnes familires avec les conversations internes. Lui et son quipe ont rorganis le service juridique de Twitter et expuls l'un de ses conseillers les plus proches dans le processus. Ils ont galement demand aux employs de ne pas payer les fournisseurs en prvision d'ventuels litiges, ont dclar les sources.

Pour rduire les cots, Twitter n'a pas pay le loyer de son sige social  San Francisco ni de l'un de ses bureaux mondiaux depuis des semaines, ont dclar trois personnes proches de l'entreprise. Twitter a galement refus de payer une facture de 197 725 dollars pour des vols charters privs effectus la semaine de la prise de contrle de Musk, selon une copie d'une plainte dpose devant le tribunal de district du New Hampshire.

Les dirigeants de Twitter ont galement discut des consquences du refus des indemnits de dpart  des milliers de personnes qui ont t licencies depuis la prise de contrle, ont dclar deux personnes proches des pourparlers. Et Musk a menac les employs de poursuites s'ils parlent aux mdias et  agissent d'une manire contraire  l'intrt de l'entreprise , selon un e-mail interne envoy vendredi dernier.

Les mesures agressives indiquent que Musk continue de rduire les dpenses et de plier ou de rompre les accords prcdents de Twitter pour faire sa marque. Son rgne a t caractris par le chaos, une srie de dmissions et de licenciements, des annulations des suspensions de comptes et des rgles prcdentes de la plateforme et des dcisions capricieuses qui ont fait fuir les annonceurs.

*Le passage d'un membre du cercle d'Elon Musk chez Twitter aura t de courte dure*

Alors qu'il est pass au rle de nouveau leader de Twitter, Musk a eu  ses cts un casting de professionnels du droit en rotation. En octobre, il a licenci le directeur juridique et l'avocat gnral de Twitter  pour un motif valable  quelques heures aprs la clture de son acquisition et a nomm son avocat personnel, Alex Spiro, pour diriger les questions juridiques et politiques de l'entreprise.

Spiro ne travaille plus sur Twitter, selon six personnes au courant de la dcision. Ces personnes ont dclar que Musk n'tait pas satisfait de certaines des dcisions prises par Spiro, un clbre avocat de la dfense pnale qui a dfendu avec succs le milliardaire dans une affaire de diffamation trs mdiatise fin 2019 et s'est fray un chemin dans l'intrieur du cercle du propritaire de Twitter.

Parmi ces dcisions figurait l'appel de Spiro  conserver l'avocat gnral adjoint de Twitter, James A. Baker, malgr les diffrentes sries de licenciements de Musk. Baker avait t avocat gnral au F.B.I. jusquen mai 2018  conseillant lagence sur des enqutes politiquement tendues sur le serveur de messagerie priv dHillary Clinton et la campagne de Donald J. Trump  et a rejoint Twitter en 2020.

La semaine dernire, Musk a dclar avoir licenci Baker aprs avoir appris que l'avocat tait charg d'examiner les communications internes concernant la dcision de l'entreprise de supprimer un article du New York Post de 2020 sur l'ordinateur portable de Hunter Biden. Musk avait ordonn que ces communications, qu'il a appeles les  Twitter Files , soient transmises  un groupe de journalistes pour divulguer et discrditer la prise de dcision des anciens dirigeants de l'entreprise.

*Puis dans son personnel d'autres socits pour recruter des spcialistes du droit* 

Avec Twitter vid de ses talents juridiques  cause des licenciements et des dparts, Musk a recherch des avocats de ses autres socits, y compris le fabricant de fuses SpaceX, pour combler le vide. Plus d'une demi-douzaine d'avocats de la socit d'exploration spatiale ont eu accs aux systmes internes de Twitter, selon deux personnes et des documents consults par les mdias. Les employs de SpaceX qui ont t amens sur Twitter comprennent Chris Cardaci, vice-prsident des affaires juridiques de la socit, et Tim Hughes, son vice-prsident principal, affaires mondiales et gouvernementales.

Parmi ses dfis juridiques, Twitter est confront  davantage de questions de la Federal Trade Commission, qui enqute pour savoir si l'entreprise adhre toujours  un dcret de consentement. En 2011, la socit a sign un dcret de consentement avec la F.T.C. aprs deux violations de donnes et a dclar qu'il n'induirait pas les utilisateurs en erreur sur la protection de la vie prive. En mai, la socit a vers 150 millions de dollars  la F.T.C. et le ministre de la Justice pour rgler les allgations selon lesquelles il avait viol les termes de ce dcret de consentement, qui a t largi.

La F.T.C. a envoy des lettres  Twitter demandant si l'entreprise dispose toujours des ressources et du personnel ncessaires pour respecter le dcret de consentement, ont dclar deux personnes au courant de l'affaire.

Vendredi, alors que Musk encourageait la divulgation d'informations internes par le biais de la poursuite de ses  Twitter Files , il a galement envoy un e-mail aux employs notant que  Comme en tmoignent les nombreuses fuites dtailles d'informations confidentielles sur Twitter, quelques personnes de notre entreprise continuent d'agir d'une manire contraire aux intrts de l'entreprise et en violation de leur accord de confidentialit .  Cela ne sera dit qu'une seule fois : si vous violez clairement et dlibrment votre accord de non-confidentialit que vous avez sign lors de votre adhsion, vous acceptez la responsabilit dans toute l'tendue de la loi et Twitter demandera immdiatement des dommages-intrts , a-t-il crit.

C'est la journaliste Zo Schiffer qui a rvl cette information sur son fil Twitter. Schiffer a crit qu'elle  choisissait de ne pas publier l'e-mail rel, car il est clair que Twitter fait tout ce qu'il peut pour attraper les sources .


Il faut rappeler qu'il y a quelques semaines, Elon Musk a rvl comment Tesla a identifi un employ qui divulguait des informations confidentielles de l'entreprise  la presse en 2008. Le milliardaire a rpondu  un utilisateur de Twitter qui a demand :  Elon en 2008, comment avez-vous mis la main sur cet employ qui a divulgu les donnes confidentielles de Tesla et vendu  la presse ? 

Elon Musk a dclar avoir identifi l'accus en envoyant des e-mails qui semblaient identiques  tous ses employs, mais chaque e-mail tait cod avec des espaces diffrents :  C'est une histoire assez intressante. Nous avons envoy ce qui semblait tre des e-mails identiques  tous, mais chacun tait en fait cod avec un ou deux espaces entre les phrases, formant une signature binaire qui identifiait le leaker , a expliqu Elon Musk.

*Des dcisions trs controverses pour limiter un maximum les dpenses*

L'quipe de Musk a galement dlibr sur le bien-fond de ne pas verser d'indemnits aux milliers de personnes qui ont quitt l'entreprise depuis sa prise de fonction, alors qu'il y avait environ 7 500 employs  temps plein. Bien que Musk et ses conseillers avaient prcdemment envisag de renoncer  toute indemnit lors de discussions sur les rductions des effectifs fin octobre, la socit a finalement dcid que les employs bass aux tats-Unis recevraient au moins deux mois de salaire et un mois d'indemnit de dpart afin que la socit soit conforme aux lois du travail fdrales et tatiques.

L'quipe de Musk se demande maintenant si elle devrait payer certains de ces mois, selon deux personnes familires avec les discussions, ou simplement faire face  des poursuites judiciaires d'anciens employs mcontents. De nombreux anciens employs n'ont toujours pas reu de papiers formalisant leur sparation d'avec Twitter, ont dclar cinq personnes. Musk a dj refus de payer des millions de dollars en indemnits de dpart aux cadres qui, selon lui, ont t licencis  pour un motif valable .

Alors que Twitter a rduit ses effectifs, l'quipe de Musk esprait rengocier les termes des contrats de location, ont dclar deux personnes proches de la discussion. La socit a reu des plaintes de socits d'investissement et de gestion immobilires, dont Shorenstein, propritaire des btiments de San Francisco occups par Twitter.

Dans d'autres mesures d'conomie d'argent, Twitter a licenci son personnel de cuisine et a commenc  rpertorier les fournitures de bureau, l'quipement de cuisine de qualit industrielle et l'lectronique de son bureau de San Francisco aux enchres.

Musk continue galement de rduire le personnel et les dirigeants, dont Nelson Abramson, responsable mondial de l'infrastructure de Twitter, et Alan Rosa, responsable mondial des technologies de l'information et vice-prsident de la scurit de l'information, selon quatre personnes familires avec les mouvements.

*Twitter a dissout son conseil de confiance et de scurit*

Dimanche soir, Musk a envoy deux e-mails au personnel de Twitter avec des conseils sur la faon de travailler pour lui qu'il avait prcdemment partags avec les employs de SpaceX et de Tesla. Un message portait sur la pense des premiers principes, une vision du monde base sur les enseignements d'Aristote pour rduire les hypothses  des axiomes de base, que Musk reconnat comme l'ayant aid  prendre des dcisions difficiles. L'autre s'est prononc contre les hirarchies en milieu de travail.

Lundi, Twitter a inform les membres de son conseil de confiance et de scurit, un groupe consultatif form en 2016, qu'il se dissoudrait immdiatement. Le conseil a t cr pour guider Twitter  travers des problmes de scurit difficiles et des problmes de modration de contenu, et tait compos d'organisations axes sur les droits civils et la scurit des enfants.

 La scurit en ligne peut signifier la survie hors ligne , a dclar Jodie Ginsberg, prsidente du Comit pour la protection des journalistes, l'une des organisations impliques dans le conseil.  En tant que plate-forme devenue un outil essentiel dans les pays ouverts et rpressifs, Twitter doit jouer un rle constructif pour garantir que les journalistes et le grand public puissent recevoir et diffuser des informations sans crainte de reprsailles .

Notons qu'avant cette dissolution, trois membres du Conseil de confiance et de scurit de Twitter (notamment Eirliani Abdul Rahman, Anne Collier et Lesley Podesta) ont dmissionn. Dans leur lettre, ils estiment que  contrairement aux affirmations d'Elon Musk, la scurit et le bien-tre des utilisateurs de Twitter sont en dclin . Ils ont soulign les pics signals de discours de haine, le rtablissement par Musk des comptes interdits et la baisse du personnel de modration du contenu comme raisons de se distancier de la plate-forme.

Voici leur lettre en entier :

Nous annonons notre dmission du Conseil de confiance et de scurit de Twitter, car il ressort clairement des recherches que, contrairement aux affirmations d'Elon Musk, la scurit et le bien-tre des utilisateurs de Twitter sont en dclin. La question a t dans nos esprits : Musk devrait-il tre autoris  dfinir la scurit numrique, car il a la libert d'expression ? Notre rponse est un  non  catgorique.

Eirliani Abdul Rahman et Anne Collier sont membres du Trust & Safety Council de Twitter depuis sa cration en 2016. Eirliani a t la premire femme reprsentante d'Asie et a fait partie du groupe consultatif sur la prvention de l'exploitation sexuelle des enfants (CSE) du Conseil. Anne travaille avec des plates-formes de mdias sociaux sur la scurit numrique des jeunes depuis plus de 20 ans et a fait partie du groupe de scurit en ligne et de prvention du harclement du Twitter Council.

Nous savons que, mme aprs les dmissions et les licenciements de milliers d'employs, il y a des gens qui travaillent chez Twitter qui se soucient de rduire les discours de haine et de protger les utilisateurs sur la plate-forme. Nous sommes profondment attrists par cette dcision, car Twitter a t un lieu de joie  bien des gards : notre travail avec les autres membres du Conseil, l'interaction avec nos rseaux professionnels et le soutien au dbat public sur nos passions respectives.

Malgr un manque de reconnaissance de la part du nouveau propritaire de Twitter, nous tenons  souligner le travail acharn de tous les membres de son conseil de confiance et de scurit au cours des six dernires annes. La cration du Conseil a reprsent l'engagement de Twitter  s'loigner d'une approche de la scurit des utilisateurs centre sur les tats-Unis, une collaboration plus troite entre les rgions et l'importance d'avoir des personnes profondment exprimentes dans l'quipe de scurit. Ce dernier engagement n'est plus vident, compte tenu de la rcente dclaration de Twitter selon laquelle il s'appuiera davantage sur la modration automatise du contenu. Les systmes algorithmiques ne peuvent pas aller plus loin dans la protection des utilisateurs contre les abus et les discours de haine en constante volution avant que des modles dtectables ne se dveloppent.

Anne :  Ayant suivi la recherche sur les risques en ligne pour les jeunes depuis 1999, je sais  quel point il est difficile pour les plates-formes de bien faire les choses, en respectant simultanment les droits des jeunes utilisateurs  la protection,  la participation et  la vie prive. Mais certains progrs ont t raliss dans l'industrie. Tragiquement, la recherche montre que Twitter va dans la direction oppose, et je ne trouve plus de raison de rester dans le soutien tacite de ce que Twitter est devenu .

Eirliani :  J'ai suivi avec, oserais-je dire, l'apprhension, les ngociations sur l'achat de Twitter par Elon Musk. J'avais crit quelques engagements envers moi-mme  l'poque. Si Musk franchissait ces seuils, je me suis dit que je dmissionnerais. Ces lignes rouges ont t franchies. Nous savons, grce aux recherches de l'Anti-Defamation League et du Center for Countering Digital Hate, que les insultes contre les Noirs amricains et les homosexuels ont respectivement bondi de 195 % et 58 % depuis la prise de contrle de Musk. Les messages antismites ont grimp de plus de 61 % au cours des deux semaines qui ont suivi l'acquisition de Twitter par Musk. Une autre ligne rouge pour moi a t lorsque des comptes prcdemment interdits, tels que ceux d'extrme droite, et ceux qui avaient incit les autres  la violence, comme celui du prsident amricain Donald Trump, ont t rintgrs .

Nous craignons un Twitter  deux vitesses : un pour ceux qui peuvent payer et rcolter les bnfices, et un autre pour ceux qui ne le peuvent pas. Cela, nous le craignons, enlvera la crdibilit du systme et la beaut de Twitter, la plate-forme o tout le monde peut tre entendu, quel que soit le nombre de ses abonns.

Nous ne pouvons donc pas, en toute conscience, rester au Conseil de confiance et de scurit de Twitter pour les raisons ci-dessus. Un Twitter gouvern par le diktat n'est pas un endroit pour nous. La modration de contenu est une activit nuance qui ncessite une transparence totale, le respect des politiques claires par les meilleures pratiques et les conseils de partenaires de confiance sur le terrain ainsi que des ressources ddies. Ce n'est en aucun cas un dsaveu de nos amis qui restent au Conseil. Ils choisissent de le faire pour leurs propres raisons, y compris la sauvegarde continue et l'espoir que la raison prvaudra.

Source : lettre de dmission, Zo Schiffer

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dcisions de Twitter pour faire des conomies ? Quelles sont celles qui vous semblent les plus choquantes ?

----------


## rbolan

"Twitter a cess de payer le loyer des bureaux" : Pour un propritaire qui est bec et ongle contre le tltravail, c'est trs cohrent quand on y pense

----------


## Bruno

*Twitter perdra 32 millions d'utilisateurs d'ici la fin 2024,*
*selon Insider Intelligence*

*Le cabinet d'tudes Insider Intelligence a indiqu dans un rapport que Twitter perdra 32 millions d'utilisateurs d'ici la fin 2024. La faute  des  problmes techniques et  la prolifration de contenus haineux.  Plus de 32 millions d'utilisateurs de Twitter devraient abandonner la plateforme de mdias sociaux au cours des deux prochaines annes, suite  des frustrations par des problmes techniques et par l'augmentation des messages qu'ils jugent offensants.*

Insider Intelligence pense clairement que les dcisions prises par le propritaire Elon Musk vont se retourner contre lui, tant en termes d'audience que de revenus publicitaires. Les utilisateurs mensuels mondiaux devraient chuter de 3,9 % en 2023 et de 5,1 % l'anne suivante, marquant les premires baisses annuelles du nombre de personnes que Twitter attire.


 Il n'y aura pas un vnement catastrophique qui mettra fin  Twitter , a dclar Jasmine Enberg, analyste principale chez Insider Intelligence dans un communiqu accompagnant l'tude.  Les utilisateurs commenceront  quitter la plateforme l'anne prochaine, car ils seront de plus en plus frustrs par les problmes techniques et la prolifration de contenus haineux ou autres contenus peu recommandables , a-t-elle ajout.

Geert Lovink, professeur  l'Universit des sciences appliques d'Amsterdam, voir le problme plus globalement. Les inconvnients lis au fait de partager son opinion sur Internet finiront par devenir si importants que les gens se dtourneront de l'internet. C'est l'argument avanc par Geert Lovink dans son nouvel essai intitul Extinction Internet. Lovink prsente un avenir dans lequel l'internet disparat (partiellement) et o nous sommes contraints de renoncer  notre dpendance  la technologie.

Dans son essai, Lovink partage les connaissances acquises au cours de 30 annes de critique de l'internet et de recherche sur la contre-culture, une priode pendant laquelle il a travaill avec des historiens de l'art, des artistes, des chercheurs cratifs et des fabricants de mmes. Il a fait des recherches sur Wikipdia, les moteurs de recherche, les mdias sociaux, les cryptomonnaies et leurs modles de profit, toujours dans l'optique que l'internet est cass, mais qu'il peut et doit tre rpar (comme le soutient galement Marleen Stikker, fondatrice de Waag, dans son livre).

Au cours des six derniers mois, cependant, Lovink a commenc  changer d'avis. L'Internet peut-il, en fait, tre rpar ?  Il peut arriver un moment o ce n'est plus possible, aprs quoi les consquences ngatives ne peuvent plus tre contrles. L'internet se dirige vers un point de non-retour, et Big Tech en est probablement dj conscient aussi. Mark Zuckerberg s'est loign de ses plateformes de mdias sociaux et a lanc Meta, comme si tout allait bien et que nous pouvions recommencer, mais il est clair que tout est dj cass. 

Lovink voit ce point de non-retour approcher, car dsormais, mme les utilisateurs  ordinaires  doivent de plus en plus payer le prix de notre dpendance de grande ampleur  l'gard d'Internet et de notre addiction aux mdias sociaux et aux applications. Ltude du cabinet d'tudes Insider Intelligence est base sur l'analyse de donnes d'enqute et de trafic provenant de cabinets de recherche et d'organismes de rglementation, ainsi que sur les communiqus de Twitter et les donnes historiques de l'entreprise.

Depuis que Musk a pris la direction de l'entreprise en octobre, il a radi le PDG, le directeur financier et le responsable du conseil juridique, ainsi que des milliers d'autres employs, notamment des ingnieurs logiciels et des modrateurs de contenu. Il a galement lanc un ultimatum  ceux qui sont rests. Le raisonnement de Musk semble tre que Twitter perdait 4 millions de dollars par jour et devait rduire ses frais gnraux.

 Le personnel squelettique de Twitter, travaillant 24 heures sur 24, ne sera pas en mesure de contrer les problmes d'infrastructure et de modration des contenus de la plateforme , ajoute Enberg.

Les licenciements initis par Musk ont suscit une action en justice de la part des employs et un appel au boycott de la part des annonceurs. Dpose au nom de cinq plaignants nomms, et de toutes les autres personnes se trouvant dans la ligne de mire de Musk, la plainte accuse Twitter d'avoir licenci des employs sans le pravis de 60 jours prvu par la loi WARN (Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification) Act pour les licenciements collectifs. D'autres entreprises de Musk font galement face  des plaintes similaires.

Selon un tweet de Yoel Roth, responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de Twitter, la division charge de surveiller les tweets pour y dceler la violence, la haine et d'autres contenus interdits, cela reprsente environ 50 % du personnel. La plainte allgue que Twitter a commenc ses licenciements le 1er novembre, lorsqu'elle a licenci le principal plaignant dans le procs, Emmanuel Cornet, sans lui fournir le pravis crit appropri.

Ce qui est en violation des lois amricaines et californiennes. La loi WARN note que la vente d'une entreprise entranant des licenciements collectifs ou des fermetures d'usines est incluse - en d'autres termes, la loi WARN s'applique aux licenciements de Twitter, quelle que soit la faon dont on tranche la situation. 

D'autres plaignants - Justine De Caires, Jessica Pan et Grae Kindel - ont dclar avoir t licencis le jeudi 3 novembre par verrouillage de leur compte. L'action en justice ajoute en outre que le dpartement du dveloppement de l'emploi de Californie n'a pas reu d'avis concernant les licenciements massifs chez Twitter.

Insider Intelligence estime que c'est aux tats-Unis que Twitter verra le plus d'utilisateurs quitter la plateforme, avec une baisse de 8,2 millions d'ici  la fin 2024, pour atteindre 50,5 millions d'utilisateurs, en raison d'une plateforme devenue  plus instable et moins agrable.  En Grande-Bretagne, 1,6 million d'utilisateurs se spareront, selon l'tude, laissant 12,6 millions d'utilisateurs toujours  bord.

L'tude indique que les moins de 35 ans et les plus de 45 ans seront les plus nombreux  partir, car ils ne sont pas aussi fidles ou prts  supporter une exprience potentiellement dgrade sur Twitter.

Cette situation est assez diffrente des projections faites par Musk  la fin du mois dernier, selon lesquelles Twitter compterait un milliard d'utilisateurs dans les 18 mois. L'homme le plus riche du monde a rendu publiques un certain nombre de diapositives incluses dans son discours d'entreprise, dans lesquelles il affirme que le nombre d'inscriptions de nouveaux utilisateurs au cours des sept jours prcdant le 16 novembre tait en moyenne de 2 millions par jour, soit une hausse de 66 % en glissement annuel.

En outre, il a dclar que Twitter avait enregistr 8 milliards de minutes actives par jour pour les sept jours au 15 novembre, soit une hausse de 30 %.  Je pense que Twitter pourrait dpasser le milliard d'utilisateurs mensuels d'ici 12  18 mois , a dclar Musk sur Twitter, en rponse  un tweet admiratif.

D'aprs l'agence Reuters, Twitter comptait 238 millions d'utilisateurs au deuxime trimestre. Musk doit donc faire des propositions trs attrayantes pour attirer davantage. Il pense peut-tre que sa dcision de rtablir les comptes suspendus, alors qu'il avait prcdemment dclar qu'il ne le ferait pas tant qu'un conseil de modration n'aurait pas t nomm, l'aidera.

Au-del du nombre d'utilisateurs, Twitter aura du mal  augmenter ses revenus publicitaires, selon Insider Intelligence. L'agence a revu  la baisse ses projections de croissance publicitaire pour 2023 et 2024, et prvoit dsormais une stagnation. En mars, elle avait prvu des augmentations  deux chiffres pour ces annes. Plusieurs annonceurs ont dj interrompu leurs dpenses publicitaires aprs que la dclaration de Musk en faveur de la libert d'expression a entran l'apparition d'un plus grand nombre de contenus haineux sur le site, dont certains ont donn  rflchir  des marques comme Coca-Cola, Volkswagen et d'autres.

Selon Insider Intelligence, Musk s'attachera   relancer le moteur de revenus de Twitter  l'anne prochaine, aprs avoir  perdu nombre de ses plus gros annonceurs et une longue file d'autres annonceurs qui ont discrtement quitt la plateforme .

Malgr le ton de ses recherches, Enberg d'Insider Intelligence a dclar :  Il n'est pas encore temps d'crire la ncrologie de Twitter . Le chercheur a ajout :  Nos prvisions refltent les conditions volatiles actuelles de l'entreprise, il est possible que les utilisateurs reviennent en masse - si l'application parvient  rsoudre ses problmes techniques et de modration du contenu. 

Source : Insider Intelligence 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous pertinentes les prvisions de Insider Intelligence au sujet de Twitter ?

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi, les plaignants rclament le paiement des salaires dus

 ::fleche::  L'internet se dirige vers un  point de non-retour , les inconvnients lis au fait de partager son opinion deviendront si importants que les gens se dtourneront de l'internet, selon Geert Lovink

----------


## totozor

> Ils ont galement demand aux employs de ne pas payer les fournisseurs en prvision d'ventuels litiges, ont dclar les sources.
> Pour rduire les cots, Twitter n'a pas pay le loyer de son sige social  San Francisco ni de l'un de ses bureaux mondiaux depuis des semaines, ont dclar trois personnes proches de l'entreprise. Twitter a galement refus de payer une facture de 197 725 dollars pour des vols charters privs effectus la semaine de la prise de contrle de Musk, selon une copie d'une plainte dpose devant le tribunal de district du New Hampshire.


Donc Musk se dbarrasse de ses employs, fait fuir les marques qui achtent de la pub, banni des utilisateurs et ne paye pas ses fournisseurs.
C'est  la limite du trolldi

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter empche ses utilisateurs de partager des liens vers son rival Mastodon,*
*essayer de tweeter des liens vers de nombreux serveurs Mastodon entrane un message indiquant que le site est  potentiellement dangereux    * 

*Mastodon est divis en groupes, appels serveurs, bass sur de nombreux sujets. Twitter a bloqu les liens vers certains des plus grands serveurs auxquels les utilisateurs rejoindraient, y compris le canal "social" le plus populaire. Et Twitter empche galement les utilisateurs d'ajouter des liens vers leur compte Mastodon dans leur bios, allant jusqu' dire qu'ils sont  potentiellement dangereux .

Il n'y a absolument aucune preuve pour tayer la suggestion selon laquelle Mastodon contient des logiciels malveillants qui peuvent endommager votre appareil. Mastodon a dclar avoir gagn des centaines de milliers d'utilisateurs en novembre, certains utilisateurs de Twitter recherchant des plateformes alternatives.

Le compte Twitter @joinmastodon, qui faisait la publicit du site et de ses fonctionnalits, a t suspendu de manire inattendue jeudi aux cts de ceux de plusieurs journalistes notables couvrant les actualits concernant Twitter et son nouveau propritaire Elon Musk.*

Depuis qu'Elon Musk a finalis son achat de Twitter, certains utilisateurs de l'application de mdias sociaux ont cherch une nouvelle maison  seulement pour dcouvrir qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'options intressantes. Le cofondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, teste en version bta une nouvelle application appele Bluesky, mais il n'y a pas encore de date de lancement.

Vous n'avez peut-tre pas entendu parler de Mastodon, qui existe depuis 2016, mais maintenant il se dveloppe rapidement. Certains ont dcid de fuir Twitter, craignant que la libert d'expression promise par Elon Musk ne se transforme en un gigantesque rgne du libertinage. Ils se sont lancs  la recherche d'un autre endroit pour publier leurs penses en ligne, tandis que des changements controverss dans l'approche de la modration de contenu de Twitter sont attendus.

Il n'y a peut-tre pas d'alternative claire  Twitter, une plate-forme particulirement influente, rapide, riche en textes, conversationnelle et axe sur l'actualit. Mais Mastodon a gagn (un peu) en popularit, au moins auprs des technophiles. Le service ressemble  Twitter, avec une chronologie de courtes mises  jour tries par ordre chronologique plutt que par algorithme. Il permet aux utilisateurs de rejoindre une multitude de serveurs diffrents grs par divers groupes et individus, plutt qu'une plate-forme centrale contrle par une seule entreprise comme Twitter, Instagram ou Facebook.

Contrairement aux grands rseaux sociaux, Mastodon est  la fois gratuit et sans publicit. Il est dvelopp par une organisation  but non lucratif dirige par le crateur de Mastodon, Eugen Rochko, et est soutenu par un financement participatif.

Rochko a dclar jeudi dans une interview que Mastodon avait gagn 230 000 utilisateurs depuis le 27 octobre, date  laquelle Musk a pris le contrle de Twitter. Il compte dsormais 655 000 utilisateurs actifs chaque mois, a-t-il dclar. Twitter a rapport en juillet qu'il comptait prs de 238 millions d'utilisateurs montisables actifs par jour.

 Ce n'est pas aussi grand que Twitter, videmment, mais c'est le plus grand nombre que ce rseau ait jamais connu , a dclar Rochko, qui a initialement cr Mastodon plus comme un projet que comme un produit de consommation (et, oui, son nom a t inspir par le groupe de heavy metal Mastodon).

*Un rseau social dcentralis, avantages et inconvnients*

Mastodon n'est pas un site Web unique, mais un rseau de milliers de sites Web appels  instances , galement appels serveurs. Ces serveurs sont  fdrs , ce qui signifie qu'ils sont grs par des entits diffrentes, mais peuvent toujours communiquer entre eux sans avoir besoin de passer par un systme central. Et l'espace dans lequel ils existent tous s'appelle le  fdivers , que certains fanatiques appellent  le Fedi .

Lorsque vous vous inscrivez  Mastodon, la premire chose que vous faites est de choisir un serveur. Il en existe d'autres  usage gnral, comme mastodon.social, ainsi que d'autres, destins  des groupes d'intrt, comme kpop.social ou linuxrocks.online. Il existe galement des serveurs de blagues comme dolphin.town, o la seule chose que les utilisateurs sont autoriss  publier est la lettre  e .

Le serveur devient une partie de votre nom d'utilisateur (par exemple, stephane@kpop.social), et les toots ( la place des tweets, vous avez des toots) que vous voyez sur votre flux sont des toots de vos collgues de serveur, plutt que de l'ensemble de la Fediverse. Mais vous tes galement libre de communiquer avec les personnes d'autres serveurs et mme de "booster" leurs toots publics sur votre flux.

C'est ainsi que Mastodon cre une exprience globale unifie sans tre contrl par une seule entit, a dclar Eugen Rochko, fondateur et dveloppeur principal de Mastodon bas en Allemagne.  Les serveurs sont des fournisseurs de services, comme Hotmail et Gmail le sont pour le courrier lectronique. Cela ne signifie pas que les diffrents serveurs sont isols les uns des autres, comme les forums de la vieille cole , a-t-il dclar.  Avoir un seul compte vous permet de suivre et d'interagir avec n'importe qui dans ce rseau social mondial dcentralis .

Mais le modle de Mastodon comporte ses propres risques. Si le serveur que vous rejoignez disparat, vous pourriez tout perdre, comme si votre fournisseur de messagerie s'arrtait. Un administrateur de serveur Mastodon a galement le contrle ultime sur tout ce que vous faites*: si pour une raison quelconque le propritaire de kpop.social n'aime pas que j'ai boost un toot de dolphin.town, il pourrait le supprimer ou mme "dfdrer" le serveur, ce qui bloquerait compltement tous les toots dolphin.town du serveur k-pop. Un administrateur de serveur pourrait galement espionner les toots privs s'il le voulait ou supprimer des comptes pour une raison quelconque.

Rochko a dclar que les nouveaux utilisateurs devraient examiner attentivement qui gre un serveur avant de le rejoindre :  Est-ce une organisation qui a fait ses preuves, qui est digne de confiance, qui est susceptible d'exister depuis longtemps, mais qui a galement une politique de modration ?  Les  bons , a-t-il expliqu,  ont des rgles contre les discours de haine et fournissent les ncessits de base comme les sauvegardes, donc si l'un des administrateurs est heurt par un bus, le serveur ne disparat pas . Rochko a ajout que Mastodon inclut une liste de serveurs contrls sur sa page d'accueil qui rpondent  ces critres. Mais c'est toujours une grande demande pour un tout nouvel utilisateur de comprendre ces choses par lui-mme.


*Twitter empche le partage des liens vers Mastodon*

Sur Mastodon Social, Dan Luu a post le message suivant :




> Twitter a interdit les liens et adresses Mastodon dans les champs de profil dans le but de rduire l'efficacit des outils de recherche de suivi tels que https://fedifinder.glitch.me/, appelant tout logiciel malveillant de lien Mastodon*:  chec de la mise  jour du compte*: la description est considre comme un logiciel malveillant . 
> 
> Au moins pour la technologie, cela ferme la porte de la grange aprs que le cheval se soit enfui.
> 
> La plupart des gens que je suis publient principalement ici. Certains publient de manire croise et quelques-uns ne publient que sur Twitter, les discussions les plus techniques tant plus portes ici.


Si un mdia tel que le quotidien britannique BBC a pu confirmer tre dans l'incapacit de publier des liens vers le serveur mastodon.social le plus populaire, ainsi que plus de 10 autres (dont un serveur pour les journalistes et un autre pour les personnes au Royaume-Uni), il a soulign que tous les liens vers Mastodon n'ont pas t bloqus, et qu'il existe des moyens de contourner cela.

La rdactrice en chef de la technologie de la BBC, Zoe Kleinman, a russi  tweeter une rfrence  son compte Mastodon - zsk@mastodonapp.uk - car il ne s'agit pas d'un lien cliquable. Une tentative ultrieure de transformer la rfrence en un lien cliquable vers sa page Mastodon ne peut pas tre publie sur Twitter.

On ne sait pas combien de serveurs Mastodon ont t bloqus sur Twitter, ni pourquoi.

Les utilisateurs tentant de publier des liens vers des serveurs bloqus recevront  la place un message d'erreur : 


*Le compte Twitter de Mastodon a lui aussi t suspendu*

En plus de bloquer certains liens vers Mastodon, Twitter a pris des mesures contre le compte principal de son rival. Le compte Twitter @joinmastodon, qui faisait la publicit du site et de ses fonctionnalits, a t suspendu de manire inattendue jeudi aux cts de ceux de plusieurs journalistes notables (notamment des journalistes du New York Times, de CNN et du Washington Post, entres autres) couvrant les actualits sur Twitter et son nouveau propritaire Elon Musk.


Cela a conduit l'UE  menacer Musk de sanctions, la commissaire Vera Jourova avertissant que la loi sur les services numriques de l'UE exige le respect de la libert des mdias.  Elon Musk devrait en tre conscient. Il y a des lignes rouges. Et des sanctions, bientt , a-t-elle tweet. Elle a dclar :  Les nouvelles concernant la suspension arbitraire de journalistes sur Twitter sont inquitantes .  La loi sur les services numriques de l'UE exige le respect de la libert des mdias et des droits fondamentaux. Cela est renforc par notre loi sur la libert des mdias .

Musk a tweet que les comptes qui, selon lui, se livraient  du doxxing (un terme pour dcrire la publication d'informations prives en ligne sur des individus) reoivent une suspension temporaire de sept jours :  Les mmes rgles de doxxing s'appliquent aussi bien aux 'journalistes' qu' tout le monde , a-t-il tweet. Des propos qui avaient dj t confirms par une porte-parole de Twitter qui a dclar que la suspension des comptes des journalistes tait lie au partage en direct des donnes de localisation.

D'ailleurs, un internaute s'est amus  faire la liste des comptes suspendus de celui qui dclare tre un  absolutiste de la libert d'expression  


*Quoiqu'il en soit, la suspension des liens permettant de rejoindre le rival de Twitter Mastodon est venue aprs que Musk a jur de poursuivre le propritaire d'un compte Twitter qui suivait son jet priv. Ce compte a galement t suspendu. Bien qu'aucune raison n'ait t donne pour la suspension de Mastodon, il y a une concidence dans le timing (dans les quelques heures qui ont prcd, @joinmastodon a partag un lien montrant o la personne qui suit le jet de Musk peut tre trouve sur le site de mdias sociaux rival).*

Rappelons que Twitter avait dj restreint la visibilit de Mastodon avant ces vnements.

Source : Mastodon

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui pourrait, selon vous, justifier cette dcision de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Le timing entre la suspension du compte qui suivait les dplacements de son jet priv et le fait que @joinmastodon a partag un lien montrant o la personne qui suit le jet de Musk peut tre trouve sur Mastodon est-il une concidence ou un dbut d'explication selon vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk bannit, rtablit et bannit  nouveau le compte Twitter qui suivait son jet priv, il avait assur qu'il ne bannirait pas le compte, mme s'il reprsentait un risque pour sa "scurit"

----------


## yahiko

Je n'utilisais dj plus Twitter depuis un moment.
Et je ne pense pas y revenir. Je viens de clturer mon compter et j'ai dsinstall l'application de mon smartphone.

Quels enseignements tirer de l'effondrement moral et conomique de l'oiseau bleu ?

1. La libert d'expression absolue est utopique. La libert a n'est toujours qu'un compromis par rapport  celle des autres, et au respect de chacun. Ceux qui prnent cette libert d'expression absolue sont trs souvent des personnes voulant imposer leurs vues sur les autres. La libert d'expression absolue, c'est la loi du plus fort. Celui qui a les moyens de propager et d'imposer ses ides l'emporte sur les plus faibles qui n'ont aucun moyen de s'exprimer.

2. Alors que je suis le premier  applaudir Elon Musk pour ses russites avec PayPal, Tesla et SpaceX, sa gestion de Twitter est choquante, mme pour un pays aussi libral que les Etats-Unis. Ses licenciements massifs et brutaux, ses dcisions  l'emporte-pice, son manque d'humilit mme alors qu'il aurait d se laisser une priode d'observation de quelques mois avant d'oprer des changements ont terni  jamais son image publique. Lui qui se faisait pourtant un dfenseur de la dmocratie, dans les paroles, apparat comme un autocrate des plus dtestable.

3. Twitter ne se remettra sans doute pas de ce rachat, qui est en train de se transformer en baiser de la mort. Esprons que cela profite  d'autres plateformes davantage respectueuses de ses usagers et de ses employs. Je pense par exemple  Mastodon.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Twitter vient de bannir sans pravis d'minents journalistes qui ont crit sur le propritaire Elon Musk*
*un geste qui sme de nouveau la confusion sur la plateforme et ravive les critiques*

*Twitter a suspendu jeudi les comptes de journalistes qui couvrent la plateforme de mdias sociaux et son nouveau propritaire Elon Musk, parmi lesquels des reporters travaillant pour le New York Times, le Washington Post, CNN, Voice of America (VOA) et d'autres publications. La socit n'a pas donn de pravis aux journalistes et ne leur a pas expliqu pourquoi elle a supprim leurs comptes et fait disparatre leurs profils et leurs anciens tweets. Cependant, Musk les a accuss jeudi soir de livrer  la pratique du doxxing sur la plateforme. Cette dcision est intervenue aprs que Twitter a banni le compte qui suivait le jet priv de Musk pour les mmes raisons.*

Le chaos rgne toujours sur Twitter, notamment en ce qui concerne les rgles de la plateforme. Depuis le rachat de l'entreprise par Elon Musk, les utilisateurs ignorent en quoi elles consistent prcisment et de plus en plus de personnes sont jectes de la plateforme pour des choses qui dplaisent au nouveau propritaire. Jeudi soir, Twitter a soudainement suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes de renom qui couvrent la plateforme et Musk. Quelques heures aprs cette dcision, Musk a affront l'un des journalistes qu'il a suspendus dans une discussion audio sur Twitter Space devant un public de plus de 30 000 auditeurs.

Ils ont trouv un moyen dtourn d'accder  la plateforme grce  la fonctionnalit Twitter Space du site. Musk a accus les journalistes de partager des informations prives sur ses alles et venues, qu'il a dcrites comme des "informations pouvant conduire  son assassinat". Il n'a fourni aucune preuve de cette affirmation.  Vous faites du doxxing, vous tes suspendu. Fin de l'histoire. C'est tout , a dclar Musk, expliquant sa dernire politique au groupe, avant de partir quelques minutes aprs avoir rejoint la discussion. Musk faisait rfrence au dernier changement de rgle de Twitter concernant les comptes qui suivent des jets privs.





Le terme "doxing" est l'abrviation de "dropping dox", "dox" tant de l'argot dans le milieu IT pour les documents. En gnral, le doxxing est un acte malveillant, utilis contre des personnes avec lesquelles le pirate n'est pas d'accord ou qu'il n'aime pas. Ainsi, le doxxing est l'action de rvler des informations d'identification sur quelqu'un en ligne, comme son vrai nom, son adresse personnelle, son lieu de travail, son numro de tlphone, ses informations financires et autres informations personnelles. Le pirate ou l'individu qui est entr en possession de ces informations les diffusent ensuite au public, sans l'autorisation de la victime.

Les nouvelles rgles auraient t tablies rcemment et Twitter se serait bas dessus pour suspendre mercredi le compte principal de Jack Sweeney, l'adolescent de 20 ans de Floride qui a cr des dizaines de comptes automatiss sur la plateforme pour partager la position en temps rel des jets privs de super-riches et d'autres clbrits. Sweeney suit les jets privs de Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos, Drake, Elon Musk, Bernard Arnault et Mark Cuban. Twitter a suspendu mercredi matin le compte @ElonJet qui partageait la position du jet priv de Musk. Le patron de Twitter a dclar que ces informations sont sensibles et pourraient porter atteinte  sa scurit.

Musk a dclar :  la publication en temps rel de l'emplacement de quelqu'un d'autre viole la politique sur le doxxing, mais la publication diffre des emplacements est acceptable . Notons que Musk avait pourtant assur qu'il ne bannirait pas le compte, mme s'il reprsentait un risque pour sa "scurit". Par contre, les autres comptes qui suivent les jets privs d'autres personnalits semblent n'avoir pas t suspendus. Musk avait initialement propos  Sweeney de fermer le compte @ElonJet contre une rcompense de 5 000 dollars, mais le jeune homme a refus et a demand 50 000 dollars. Musk est devenu propritaire de Twitter et a ject Sweeney.

Cette situation aurait conduit Twitter  modifier ses rgles pour tous les utilisateurs afin d'interdire le partage de la localisation actuelle d'une autre personne sans son consentement. Les comptes de Ryan Mac du New York Times, Donie O'Sullivan de CNN, Drew Harwell du Washington Post, Matt Binder de Mashable, Micah Lee de The Intercept, Steve Herman de VOA et des journalistes indpendants Aaron Rupar, Keith Olbermann et Tony Webster avaient tous t suspendus ds jeudi soir. Le compte Twitter de Mastodon, une plateforme prsente comme une alternative  Twitter, a galement t suspendu jeudi en dbut de soire.



Les comptes Twitter grs par les journalistes de NBC News n'ont pas pu tweeter de liens vers les pages de Mastodon. Mastodon tait pourtant en vogue sur Twitter depuis l'arrive de Musk. Plusieurs des journalistes suspendus jeudi soir avaient crit sur la nouvelle politique et sur la raison pour laquelle Musk l'a impose,  savoir ses allgations concernant un incident de harclement qui aurait touch sa famille mardi soir  Los Angeles.  Me critiquer toute la journe, c'est trs bien, mais divulguer des informations sur ma position en temps rel et mettre ma famille en danger, a ne l'est pas , a dclar Musk dans un autre tweet jeudi soir.

CNN a dclar dans un communiqu que "la suspension impulsive et injustifie d'un certain nombre de reporters, dont Donie O'Sullivan de CNN, est proccupante, mais pas surprenante".  L'instabilit et la volatilit croissantes de Twitter devraient tre une proccupation incroyable pour tous les utilisateurs de la plateforme. Nous avons demand une explication  Twitter, et nous rvaluerons notre relation en fonction de cette rponse , note CNN. Un autre journaliste suspendu, Matt Binder, de Mashable, a dclar avoir t banni jeudi soir juste aprs avoir partag une capture d'cran que O'Sullivan avait publie avant sa propre suspension.

La capture d'cran montrait une dclaration de la police de Los Angeles envoye plus tt jeudi  plusieurs mdias. Elle indiquait que la police tait en contact avec les reprsentants de Musk au sujet de l'incident de harclement prsum. Toutesfois, la police a prcis qu'aucun rapport de crime n'avait encore t dpos.  Je n'ai partag aucune donne de localisation, conformment aux nouvelles rgles de Twitter. Je n'ai pas non plus partag de liens vers @ElonJet ou d'autres comptes de localisation. J'ai t trs critique  l'gard de Musk, mais je n'ai jamais enfreint aucune des politiques numres par Twitter , a dclar Binder.

Selon Binder, Musk fait exactement ce qu'il a reproch tant de fois  l'ancien Twitter. Binder a ajout qu'un message qu'il a reu en essayant d'accder  son compte Twitter montrait que sa suspension tait permanente. Mais Musk a par la suite suggr que la sanction durerait une semaine, en rponse  une question sur sa suspension de l'ancien animateur d'ESPN et de MSNBC, Keith Olbermann. Il reste  le confirmer. La dpute Lori Trahan, du Massachusetts, a dclar jeudi qu'elle avait rencontr des reprsentants de Twitter, qui ont dclar que l'entreprise ne prendrait pas de mesures contre les journalistes qui critiquent la plateforme.


Ces suspensions interviennent alors que Musk apporte des changements majeurs  la modration du contenu sur Twitter. Il a promis de laisser la libert d'expression rgner et a rtabli des comptes trs mdiatiss qui avaient enfreint les rgles de Twitter contre les comportements haineux ou la dsinformation nuisible, mais il a galement dclar qu'il supprimerait la ngativit et la haine en privant certains comptes de la "libert d'accs". Le Comit de protection des journalistes, une organisation  but non lucratif qui dfend les journalistes du monde entier, a dclar jeudi soir qu'il tait proccup par ces suspensions. 

Vera Jourova, la vice-prsidente de la Commission europenne qui dirige les travaux sur les valeurs et la transparence, a galement fait part de ses proccupations.  Les nouvelles en rapport avec la suspension arbitraire de journalistes sur Twitter sont inquitantes. Les rgles europennes en vigueur concernant les mdias et les nouvelles rglementations numriques qui entreront en vigueur l'anne prochaine exigent le respect de la libert des mdias et des droits fondamentaux. Elon Musk devrait en tre conscient. Il y a des lignes rouges. Et des sanctions, bientt , a-t-elle crit dans un tweet.

Le gouvernement allemand a ajout d'autres critiques. Le ministre allemand des Affaires trangres a dclar dans un tweet qu'il "a un problme avec le fait de ne pas pouvoir suivre les comptes suspendus" et a ajout que la libert de la presse ne doit pas tre allume et teinte  volont. Christofer Burger, porte-parole du ministre allemand des Affaires trangres, a dclar que le ministre a ouvert un compte sur Mastodon "pour s'assurer que nous restons joignables".

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la suspension de comptes de journalistes par Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments avancs par Twitter pour justifier ses suspensions ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des nouvelles rgles de Twitter concernant le doxxing ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk bannit, rtablit et bannit  nouveau le compte Twitter qui suivait son jet priv, il avait assur qu'il ne bannirait pas le compte, mme s'il reprsentait un risque pour sa "scurit"

 ::fleche::  L'adolescent qui suit le jet d'Elon Musk  l'aide d'un automate qu'il a lui-mme programm suit galement Gates, Bezos et Drake, et prvoit d'en crer d'autres pour suivre plus de personnes

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk offre 5 000 dollars  un adolescent pour qu'il ferme son compte Twitter qui retrace ses vols privs, le jeune de 19 ans juge que 5 000 $ ce n'est vraiment pas assez

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*L'UE menace Elon Musk de sanctions aprs que Twitter a suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes*
*les Nations unies et d'autres organisations condamnent galement la dcision de l'entreprise*

*Vera Jourova, vice-prsidente de la Commission europenne charge des valeurs et de la transparence, a critiqu vendredi la dcision de Twitter de suspendre les comptes de plusieurs journalistes qui couvraient la plateforme de mdias sociaux et son nouveau propritaire Elon Musk. Elle a dclar que le geste de Twitter violait la libert des mdias et les droits fondamentaux, ajoutant que l'entreprise pourrait bientt faire face  des sanctions. En outre, les Nations unies (ONU) et d'autres organisations se sont jointes  l'Union europenne pour condamner la dcision de Twitter de suspendre les comptes de certains journalistes.*

Le chaos rgne toujours sur Twitter, notamment en ce qui concerne les rgles de la plateforme. Depuis le rachat de l'entreprise par Elon Musk, les utilisateurs ignorent en quoi elles consistent prcisment et de plus en plus de personnes sont jectes de la plateforme pour des choses qui dplaisent au nouveau propritaire. Jeudi soir, Twitter a soudainement suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes de renom qui couvrent la plateforme et Musk. Quelques heures aprs cette dcision, Musk a affront l'un des journalistes qu'il a suspendus dans une discussion audio sur Twitter Space devant un public de plus de 30 000 auditeurs.

Musk a suggr que ces journalistes ont viol la politique de Twitter sur le "doxxing", ou l'exposition des informations permettant d'identifier une personne. Il a accus les journalistes de partager des informations prives sur ses alles et venues, qu'il a dcrites comme des "informations pouvant conduire  son assassinat". Toutefois, Musk n'a fourni aucune preuve pour tayer ses dires, se contentant de donner la sanction encourue pour une telle faute.  Vous faites du doxxing, vous tes suspendu. Fin de l'histoire. C'est tout , a dclar Musk, expliquant sa dernire politique au groupe, avant de partir quelques minutes aprs avoir rejoint la discussion.



Des journalistes du New York Times, de Voice of America (VOA), de CNN et du Washington Post figurent parmi les personnes prives de leur compte. Mais la suspension des journalistes a contrari de nombreuses personnes sur la plateforme, ainsi des organisations internationales.  La loi sur les services numriques (Digital Services Act, DSA) de l'UE exige le respect de la libert des mdias et des droits fondamentaux. Cela est renforc par notre #MediaFreedomAct. Musk devrait en tre conscient. Il y a des lignes rouges. Et des sanctions, bientt , a dclar Vera Jourova, vice-prsidente de la Commission europenne charge des valeurs et de la transparence.

Jourova n'a pas ajout de dtails supplmentaires sur les sanctions. En vertu de la DSA, les entreprises peuvent se voir infliger des amendes allant jusqu' 6 % de leurs revenus annuels mondiaux en cas de violation. La loi oblige les grandes plateformes  rduire les prjudices en ligne,  mettre en place des protections pour les droits des utilisateurs et  publier des rapports de transparence. Les plateformes Big Tech sont tenues de communiquer  la Commission le nombre d'utilisateurs finaux actifs dont elles disposent d'ici fvrier 2023. Elles ont ensuite jusqu' quatre mois aprs la fin de l'examen des chiffres par le bloc pour se conformer aux rgles.

En outre, l'ONU a dclar sur Twitter que "la libert des mdias ne devrait pas tre traite comme un quelconque instrument". Melissa Fleming, sous-secrtaire gnrale des Nations unies charge des communications mondiales, s'est dite "profondment trouble par la suspension arbitraire de comptes de journalistes par Twitter".  La libert des mdias n'est pas un jouet. Une presse libre est la pierre angulaire des socits dmocratiques et un outil essentiel dans la lutte contre la dsinformation nuisible , a-t-elle dclar. Certains des journalistes suspendus ont qualifi la dcision de Twitter de "discutable et malheureuse".

Un porte-parole de Twitter a dclar  un site d'information technologique amricain que les interdictions taient lies au partage en direct des donnes de localisation. Les rgles sur le doxxing auraient t tablies rcemment et Twitter se serait bas dessus pour suspendre mercredi le compte principal de Jack Sweeney, l'adolescent de 20 ans de Floride qui a cr des dizaines de comptes automatiss sur la plateforme pour partager la position en temps rel des jets privs de personnes ultrariches et d'autres clbrits. Sweeney suit les jets privs de Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos, Drake, Elon Musk, Bernard Arnault et Mark Cuban.



Twitter a suspendu mercredi matin le compte @ElonJet qui suivait en temps rel la position du jet priv de Musk. Le patron de Twitter a dclar que ces informations sont sensibles et pourraient porter atteinte  sa scurit, ainsi qu' celle de ses proches. Musk a dclar :  la publication en temps rel de l'emplacement de quelqu'un d'autre viole la politique sur le doxxing, mais la publication diffre des emplacements est acceptable . Aprs la suspension des journalistes, Musk a dclar jeudi :  me critiquer toute la journe, c'est trs bien, mais divulguer des informations sur ma position en temps rel et mettre ma famille en danger, a ne l'est pas .

Selon certaines sources, Musk aurait promis d'intenter une action en justice contre Sweeney. Il a dclar qu'un "harceleur fou" avait utilis le partage de localisation en direct pour trouver et accoster un vhicule transportant ses enfants  Los Angeles. Mais la police de Los Angeles a dclar qu'aucun rapport de crime n'avait encore t dpos. Plusieurs des journalistes suspendus jeudi soir avaient crit sur la nouvelle politique et sur la raison pour laquelle Musk l'a impose. Le Comit de protection des journalistes, une organisation  but non lucratif qui dfend les journalistes du monde entier, a dclar jeudi soir qu'il tait proccup par ces suspensions.

Jeudi en dbut de soire, Twitter a galement suspendu le compte officiel de Mastodon, une plateforme prsente comme une alternative  Twitter. Les liens vers les comptes individuels de Mastodon semblent galement avoir t interdits. Un message d'erreur a inform les utilisateurs que les liens vers Mastodon avaient t "identifis" comme "potentiellement dangereux" par Twitter ou ses partenaires.  la suite de ces suspensions, le ministre allemand des Affaires trangres a averti Twitter que "la libert de la presse ne peut tre active et dsactive sur un coup de tte".

Par ailleurs, Musk a publi vendredi un sondage demandant s'il devait lever la suspension des comptes "maintenant" ou "dans sept jours", suggrant que la dcision pourrait tre annule plus tt que prvu.  Les mmes rgles de doxxing s'appliquent aux journalistes et  tout le monde , a-t-il ajout. Mais plusieurs journalistes suspendus disent n'avoir pas partag des informations d'identification sur Musk.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter vient de bannir sans pravis d'minents journalistes qui ont crit sur le propritaire Elon Musk, un geste qui sme de nouveau la confusion sur la plateforme et ravive les critiques

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk bannit, rtablit et bannit  nouveau le compte Twitter qui suivait son jet priv, il avait assur qu'il ne bannirait pas le compte, mme s'il reprsentait un risque pour sa "scurit"

 ::fleche::  Twitter empche ses utilisateurs de partager des liens vers son rival Mastodon, affichant un message indiquant que le site est potentiellement dangereux. Le compte Twitter de Mastodon a t suspendu

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk offre 5 000 dollars  un adolescent pour qu'il ferme son compte Twitter qui retrace ses vols privs, le jeune de 19 ans juge que 5 000 $ ce n'est vraiment pas assez

----------


## Rolllmops

Ca serait bien pour tout le monde qu'Elon Musk admette enfin qu'il est juste devenu un fasciste.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le rle d'Elon Musk chez Tesla remis en question  cause de Twitter qui occupe toute son attention*
*les actionnaires de Tesla affirment que cela reprsente un problme majeur pour l'entreprise*

*Elon Musk, PDG de Tesla, doit faire face au mcontentement des investisseurs qui s'inquitent du fait qu'il semble maintenant beaucoup plus proccup par Twitter, sa nouvelle acquisition, que par le fabricant de vhicules lectriques. Certains investisseurs de Tesla demandent  Musk de passer les rnes de l'une de ses entreprises, alors que l'action de la socit de vhicules lectriques s'effondre. Tesla a cltur mercredi  156,80 dollars par action, avec une valorisation globale de moins de 500 milliards de dollars, en forte baisse par rapport au printemps dernier o Tesla tait valorise  plus de 1 000 milliards de dollars.*

Musk est-il trop sollicit ou a-t-il simplement fait le mauvais choix en acqurant Twitter cet automne ?  la tte de quatre grandes entreprises mondialement connues - Tesla, SpaceX, Neuralink et Twitter - le milliardaire semble avoir accord plus de temps  la restructuration de Twitter qu' la gestion de ses autres entreprises. Et cela pourrait bien entraner une brouille avec les investisseurs des autres entreprises, notamment de Tesla. Musk a achet Twitter pour la somme de 44 milliards de dollars fin octobre et depuis, il consacre son temps  chercher des moyens de rentabiliser cet investissement et rembourser ses cranciers dans l'affaire.

La gestion de l'entreprise de mdias sociaux a occup une grande partie de l'emploi du temps de Musk au cours des dernires semaines ; il a particip  de nombreux chats audio et a tweet des photos de son travail depuis le sige de l'entreprise  San Francisco. Aujourd'hui, certains investisseurs de Tesla lui demandent de passer les rnes de l'une de ses entreprises, arguant que le milliardaire est trop sollicit et accorde dsormais moins de temps  son rle au sein du fabricant de vhicules lectriques. Mais encore, Tesla a perdu plus de la moiti de sa valeur boursire depuis que la saga Twitter/Musk a commenc au dbut du mois d'avril 2022.



Au moment de l'criture de cet article, la capitalisation boursire de Tesla est de 470 milliards de dollars, contre plus de 1 000 milliards de dollars au dbut de l'anne. De plus, selon un document financier dpos mercredi soir, Musk a contribu aux pertes en vendant pour environ 3,5 milliards de dollars d'actions Tesla ces derniers jours. Cette somme s'ajoute  un autre montant de plus de 3,9 milliards de dollars en actions Tesla vendues par Musk dbut novembre. Selon certains analystes, Musk se dpche de clturer le rachat de Twitter afin d'viter les indemnits de retard, mais les ventes d'actions Tesla nuisent au fabricant de vhicules lectriques.

L'offre d'achat de Twitter par Musk est controverse par les investisseurs de Tesla depuis qu'il a annonc son projet au printemps. Le milliardaire dtient une grande partie de sa fortune en actions Tesla, et il est apparu immdiatement qu'il devrait tirer parti de sa position pour pouvoir acheter la socit de mdias sociaux. L'action de Tesla a chut, mais de nombreux investisseurs sont rests prudemment optimistes, ou du moins neutres, quant  l'accord de Musk. Les investisseurs invoquent leur confiance en Musk, notamment ce qu'ils peroivent comme son thique de travail acharn et sa capacit  tirer le meilleur parti de ses employs.

Les actions de Tesla ont de nouveau plong vendredi, chutant de plus de 4 %  la mi-journe, alors que Musk faisait face  des ractions ngatives en ligne aprs que Twitter a suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes.  Rveillez-vous, Tesla [conseil d'administration] - quel est le plan ? Qui dirige Tesla et quand Elon revient-il ? , a tweet plus tt dans la semaine Ross Gerber, un investisseur de Tesla qui a soutenu l'offre de Musk sur Twitter. Mercredi, il a ajout que Tesla devait racheter des actions "pour profiter du faible prix de l'action qu'Elon a cr", alors que les investisseurs anticipaient un nouveau coup potentiel  la valeur de l'entreprise.

 Certains investisseurs pensent que les rcentes ventes d'actions de Musk pourraient tre le dernier gros lot qu'il vend. Mais mon point de vue est que c'est un vu pieux parce que c'est le garon qui a cri au loup encore et encore , a dclar Dan Ives, analyste de Wedbush Securities, soulignant les nombreuses ventes d'actions Tesla de Musk cette anne. Musk a indiqu mardi qu'il fera en sorte que les actionnaires de Tesla bnficient de Twitter  long terme. Cependant, Tesla a reconnu dans des documents financiers que Musk est occup par ses diverses entreprises commerciales, citant cela comme un risque pour l'entreprise.



Depuis qu'il a pris les rnes de Twitter fin octobre, Musk s'est demand combien de temps Twitter allait continuer  lui imposer des contraintes de temps aussi lourdes. Il a dclar qu'il finirait par rduire le temps qu'il consacre  Twitter et qu'il trouverait quelqu'un d'autre pour le diriger.  Nous sommes trs dpendants des services d'Elon Musk, technicien de Tesla et notre prsident-directeur gnral. Bien que Musk passe beaucoup de temps avec Tesla et soit trs actif dans notre gestion, il ne consacre pas tout son temps et son attention  Tesla , a dclar la socit, base  Austin, au Texas. Twitter dtourne donc toute l'attention de Musk.

 Nous sommes littralement dans la meilleure partie de l'histoire de l'entreprise et elle est totalement dmolie par Twitter. Je pense que l'action grimperait en flche s'ils disaient simplement "Elon n'est plus PDG de Tesla". Ce n'est pas ce que je veux. Ce que je veux, c'est qu'il revienne  Austin , a dclar Gerber dans une interview. Gary Black, associ directeur de la socit de capital-risque Future Fund LLC, un investisseur de Tesla, a appel le conseil d'administration de Tesla  faire pression sur Musk pour qu'il trouve un leader pour Twitter afin qu'il puisse recentrer son nergie sur l'entreprise de vhicules lectriques.

 Il ralisera bientt (si ce n'est pas dj fait) que ses opinions politiques polarisantes nuisent  la perception qu'ont les clients des vhicules lectriques [Tesla]. Les clients ne veulent pas que leurs voitures soient controverses. Ils veulent tre fiers de les conduire - pas embarrasss , a-t-il crit dans un tweet. Il a exprim l'espoir que Musk puisse "se concentrer sur Tesla en tant que PDG". En ce qui concerne la rputation de la marque, la socit britannique d'tude de march YouGov a rcemment publi une tude selon laquelle les opinions ngatives sur la marque Tesla dpassent dsormais d'un cheveu les opinions positives.

Le score positif net de Tesla - c'est--dire le nombre d'opinions positives moins le nombre d'opinions ngatives - est pass sous la barre du zro au dbut du mois de dcembre. L'enqute suggre que la faon dont les consommateurs peroivent Tesla semble souffrir du fait que le PDG Elon Musk tente de mettre son empreinte sur Twitter. Les tendances politiques de Musk sont galement devenues videntes aprs qu'il a achet la socit de mdias sociaux. En outre, des rapports indiquent que Tesla est confronte  un ralentissement de la demande en Chine et  la hausse des cots des fournitures pour fabriquer les vhicules lectriques.



 Depuis Steve Jobs avec Apple ou Jack Welch avec GE, il n'y a jamais eu de PDG dont le nom est aussi troitement li  la marque de son entreprise. La marque de Musk est tellement associe  Tesla. Et le spectacle de cirque sur Twitter a t un il noir pour Musk et donc un il noir pour Tesla , a dclar Dan Ives. Goldman Sachs a abaiss son objectif de cours pour Tesla, ce qui signifie souvent que les analystes s'attendent  une baisse du titre, mme s'il a dclar que Tesla "reste bien positionn pour une croissance  long terme". Toutefois, les analystes suggrent que les livraisons vont probablement tre plus faibles que prvu.

Ils ont attir l'attention sur les rapports des mdias selon lesquels les actions de Musk ont rendu la marque Tesla plus polarisante.  Nous pensons que la marque Tesla a une valeur significative lie  la position de leader de la socit en matire d'nergie propre et de technologie avance. Faire en sorte que l'attention des consommateurs lie  Tesla revienne  ces attributs fondamentaux que sont la durabilit et la technologie sera important  notre avis si Tesla veut atteindre ou dpasser les attentes des investisseurs  long terme pour Tesla , ont crit les analystes de Goldman Sachs.

L'avenir de Twitter et celui de Tesla sont dsormais lis l'un  l'autre - non seulement par le leadership de Musk, mais aussi par sa richesse. En attendant que Musk dcide s'il quitte la direction de Twitter ou pas, les investisseurs de Tesla continuent de s'inquiter.  Je suis un investisseur de Tesla et je veux qu'Elon Musk quitte Twitter. La valeur de mes actions a t rduite de moiti depuis qu'il a fait son coup pour prendre le contrle de cette plateforme. J'adore ma Model 3, mais il est en train de tuer l'entreprise avec ses singeries , a crit dans un tweet vendredi Joe Cirincione, un actionnaire de Tesla.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des craintes autour de Tesla depuis le rachat de Twitter par Musk ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Musk a-t-il fait un mauvais choix en acqurant Twitter ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, comment Musk pourrait-il apaiser les craintes des investisseurs de Tesla ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Musk doit quitter la direction de Twitter pour que les choses redeviennent normales pour Tesla ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Une tude affirme que la cote de popularit de Tesla auprs des consommateurs est dans le rouge, l'image de marque de Tesla serait affecte par les controverses entourant Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  L'UE menace Elon Musk de sanctions aprs que Twitter a suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes, les Nations unies et d'autres organisations condamnent galement la dcision de l'entreprise

 ::fleche::  Twitter vient de bannir sans pravis d'minents journalistes qui ont crit sur le propritaire Elon Musk, un geste qui sme de nouveau la confusion sur la plateforme et ravive les critiques

 ::fleche::  Twitter empche ses utilisateurs de partager des liens vers son rival Mastodon, affichant un message indiquant que le site est potentiellement dangereux. Le compte Twitter de Mastodon a t suspendu

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous des craintes autour de Tesla depuis le rachat de Twitter par Musk ?


Je pense que a ne change rien pour l'entreprise.
C'est peut-tre mme positif qu'il n'ait plus le temps d'aller embter des ingnieurs.

----------


## smarties

Comme quoi, cumuler plusieurs emplois (Twitter, Tesla, SpaceX) ne permet pas de bien faire.

----------


## technick

Ce qui est comique c'est de voir que les videos du site de LCI son essentiellement hberges sur tweeter.... Si on bloque les traceurs de tweeter, plus de vidos sur LCI. L'information francaise pas excellence ;-)

----------


## daerlnaxe

C'est surtout consternant en fait. Idem pour un paquet de journalistes qui se contentent d'aller "chercher l'info" sur Twitter, et il y a eu nombre de drives  cause de a.

Pour a,  la limite si Twitter crve mais franchement tant mieux.

----------


## stardeath

> L'UE menace Elon Musk de sanctions aprs que Twitter a suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes
> *les Nations unies et d'autres organisations condamnent galement la dcision de l'entreprise*


donc une fois de plus, ce n'est que maintenant que l'ue se rveille parce que leurs collabos... pardon, leurs "journalistes" se font bannir?
c'est de plus en plus magique ces institutions europennes, surtout aprs les derniers dossiers de corruption...

----------


## marc.collin

tonnant que l'ue bouge pour des journalistes... mais le fait pas pour le peuple... il est tellement ais de se faire bloquer sur les rseaux sociaux amricains

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

L'Union Europenne tait un si beau projet sur le papier et est un vritable dsastre dans les faits : corruption  plus haute chelle, destruction des notions de traditions, transformations des habitants des pays en numros consommables bon qu' travailler, immigration de masse et incontrle, ...

Mme si je ne suis pas le soutien numro d'Elon Musk, les sanctions imagines par l'UE sont abusives.
Le vrai travail  faire, est de faire un norme mnage dans la direction de l'UE tout ce qui en dcoule.

----------


## Madmac

> Twitter vient de bannir* sans pravis* d'minents journalistes qui ont crit sur le propritaire Elon Musk


Je ne sais pas comment vous arrivez  cette conclusion. Tous Le monde a t avis des nouvelles rgles qui signalait que le doxxing ne serait plus tolr sur le site. Mais comme beaucoup de "Journalistes" s'imagine que les rgles ne s'appliquent pas pour eux cela a fini par leur pter  la gueule. En mettant en danger son fils, ils ont provoqu la tempte.

----------


## Madmac

> Je suis d'accord concernent les "activistes", mais je ne comprends pas le reste de votre phrase. C'est quoi les "pdophiles" ? En quoi les pdophiles taient bienvenues sur Twitter ?


Sous l'ancienne administration, le "grooming" tait tolr.



> Cela n'a pas de sens, car pour un mdia/rseau social, la question porte sur le contenu post par un membre, pas sur le membre lui-mme ; si vous parlez du contenu, avez-vous des preuves de cela ? a me semble trs trange, quand on connait lobsession des Amricains (de gauche ou de droite) pour annihiler tout ce qui se rapporte  ce sujet (jusqu ficher des ados entrain de "sexter" en tant que dlinquant sexuel).


Vous tes en retard sur les tendances amricaine. Les commissions scolaires sont infest par la communaut LGBT. Avec rsultat qui les enfants de 6 ans sont familier avec les "butt-plug" , les dildos et la sodomie






> Ensuite, je ne vois pas en quoi la "vie prive des utilisateurs est dj plus en scurit". Qu'a fait Musk pour amliorer la vie prive sur Twitter ? Cela est peut-tre li au relatif retrait des annonceurs (et donc de la publicit cible), mais c'est plus une consquence qu'un souhait.


En foutant  la porte le FBI. Le FBI a perdu accs au information confidentiel sur les utilisateurs qui se croyaient protg dans leur anonymat. C'est seulement une thorie mais je crois que les oprations de Epstein tait en fait des oprations du FBI. Si tu as le pouvoir de compromettre la rputation d'un politicien avec un scandale sexuel, tu as le pouvoir de  lui faire faire n'importe quoi. Je crois que le FBI est compltement corrompu.

----------


## Madmac

> "Twitter a cess de payer le loyer des bureaux" : Pour un propritaire qui est bec et ongle contre le tltravail, c'est trs cohrent quand on y pense


Bien tu as foutu  la porte la bande d'inutile qui occupait ce bureau, cela a parfaitement du sens que tu le fasse. Tu ne le crois pas?

----------


## Madmac

> C'est surtout consternant en fait. Idem pour un paquet de journalistes qui se contentent d'aller "chercher l'info" sur Twitter, et il y a eu nombre de drives  cause de a.
> 
> Pour a,  la limite si Twitter crve mais franchement tant mieux.


Pas un paquet, au hasard.

----------


## noremorse

> *L'UE menace Elon Musk de sanctions aprs que Twitter a suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes*
> *les Nations unies et d'autres organisations condamnent galement la dcision de l'entreprise*


L'UE, l'ONU, ces bandes d'hyprocrites ne se souciaient pas le sort des journalistes et scientifiques suspendus dans l'ancien Twitter ni la censure concernant RT France et Sputnik

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Twitter annonce le bannissement de la promotion des autres rseaux sociaux tels qu'Instagram, Mastodon, Facebook, Truth Social et autres "concurrents", puis se ravise*

*Le PDG de Twitter, Elon Musk, a lanc dimanche un sondage sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux demandant aux utilisateurs s'il devait quitter la tte de l'entreprise, ajoutant qu'il se conformerait aux rsultats du sondage.*


 9 h 52 GMT, plus de 16 millions d'utilisateurs avaient particip au sondage, et 57,5 % d'entre eux ont vot en faveur de son dpart, une heure avant la clture du scrutin lundi.

Le milliardaire n'a pas donn de dtails sur le moment o il quitterait ses fonctions si les rsultats du sondage le recommandaient. Rpondant au commentaire d'un utilisateur de Twitter sur un ventuel changement de PDG, M. Musk a dclar : "_Il n'y a pas de successeur_".


"_Avec le chaos qui rgne sur Twitter et qui entrane un mal de tte majeur et une surcharge pour l'histoire de Tesla, nous pensons que Musk doit nommer un PDG permanent de Twitter (et non Musk lui-mme) pour mettre fin  la situation_", a dclar Dan Ives, analyste chez Wedbush.

Le sondage intervient aprs la mise  jour de la politique de Twitter dimanche, qui a interdit les comptes crs uniquement dans le but de promouvoir d'autres entreprises de mdias sociaux et le contenu qui contient des liens ou des noms d'utilisateur pour les plateformes rivales.

Quelques minutes avant ce sondage, Musk s'est excus et a tweet : "_ l'avenir, il y aura un vote pour les changements majeurs de politique_."


Quelques heures plus tard, un compte Twitter officiel a lanc un autre sondage demandant aux utilisateurs si la plateforme devait avoir une politique empchant les comptes qui font de la publicit pour d'autres plateformes de mdias sociaux sur Twitter.


La mise  jour de la politique aurait un impact sur le contenu des plateformes de mdias sociaux comme Facebook et Instagram de Meta Platforms (META.O), ainsi que Mastodon, Truth Social, Tribel, Nostr et Post, tout en autorisant la publication de contenus croiss, a indiqu le support Twitter dans un tweet.

L'ancien PDG de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, qui a rcemment investi dans la plateforme de mdias sociaux Nostr, a rpondu au message de soutien de Twitter par un seul mot : "_Pourquoi_ ?". Dans une rponse  un autre utilisateur postant sur l'interdiction de la promotion de Nostr, Dorsey a dclar : "_a n'a pas de sens_".


La plateforme de vidos courtes TikTok, dtenue par la socit chinoise ByteDance Ltd, ne figurait pas dans la liste.

La semaine dernire, Twitter a dissous son Conseil de confiance et de scurit, un groupe de bnvoles form en 2016 pour conseiller la plateforme de mdias sociaux sur les dcisions relatives aux sites.

*Actions chaotiques*

Ce changement de politique fait suite  d'autres actions chaotiques chez Twitter depuis que M. Musk, qui est galement le PDG de Tesla, a rachet le rseau social au milieu d'un exode d'annonceurs. Il a licenci des cadres suprieurs et mis  pied prs de la moiti des effectifs, tout en hsitant sur le prix  facturer pour le service d'abonnement Twitter Blue.

Les actions de Tesla taient en hausse de plus de 4 % dans les changes prmarch aux tats-Unis lundi, les investisseurs suivant de prs les rsultats du sondage.

Les actions du constructeur de voitures lectriques ont chut de prs de 60 % cette anne, les investisseurs tant de plus en plus proccups par la distraction de Musk et par le ralentissement de l'conomie mondiale.

Il a galement encaiss prs de 40 milliards de dollars de ses actions Tesla au cours de l'anne coule, y compris de fortes quantits d'actions depuis l'achat de Twitter en octobre.

"tant donn que le mandat de Musk sur Twitter est devenu une source de distraction, les actionnaires du constructeur de vhicules lectriques pousseront un grand soupir de soulagement s'il se retire de Twitter et retourne  son travail quotidien chez Tesla", a dclar Russ Mould, directeur des investissements chez AJ Bell.

Samedi, Musk a rtabli les comptes Twitter de plusieurs journalistes qui avaient t suspendus pendant une journe suite  une controverse sur la publication de donnes publiques concernant l'avion du milliardaire.

Sa dcision de lever cette suspension faisait suite aux rsultats d'un sondage qu'il avait lanc sur Twitter, dans lequel la majorit des personnes interroges avaient vot pour le rtablissement immdiat des comptes des journalistes.

La suspension initiale de ces comptes a t vivement critique par des responsables gouvernementaux, des groupes de dfense et plusieurs organisations de journalistes, certains affirmant que Twitter mettait en pril la libert de la presse.

*Dimanche soir, Twitter a supprim sa nouvelle politique controverse qui interdisait les liens vers certaines autres plateformes de mdias sociaux, moins de 24 heures aprs l'introduction initiale de cette politique.*

 la suite d'un immense toll contre cette politique, Twitter a supprim l'article de blog qui dcrivait les sites rivaux vers lesquels il serait interdit aux utilisateurs de tweeter des liens, notamment Facebook, Instagram, Mastodon et Truth Social.

Il a galement supprim un fil de tweet de son compte @TwitterSupport qui avait annonc la politique plus tt dans la journe.

Un autre compte Twitter de l'entreprise, @TwitterSafety, organise actuellement un sondage demandant aux utilisateurs si la plateforme devrait "_avoir une politique empchant la cration ou l'utilisation de comptes existants dans le but principal de faire de la publicit pour d'autres plateformes de mdias sociaux_." 

Ce sondage doit se terminer lundi  21 heures, heure de l'Est. 

Sources : Twitter , article de blog (webarchive)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite, Musk vise  augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter d'un milliard, puis  lier les comptes aux cartes de dbit

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk aurait l'intention de dtruire Twitter pour le transformer en WeChat, le chat chinois, soit une application permettant de tout faire, de la messagerie aux paiements lectroniques

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk suggre de facturer aux gouvernements et aux entreprises de *lgers frais* pour utiliser Twitter, prcisant que  Twitter sera toujours gratuit pour les utilisateurs occasionnels

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les utilisateurs de Twitter votent en faveur de la dmission d'Elon Musk du poste de PDG du rseau social,*
*sur les 17,5 millions de votes, 57,5% taient en faveur de son dpart et 42,5% taient contre.  * 

*Les utilisateurs de Twitter ont vot en faveur de la dmission d'Elon Musk en tant que directeur gnral, aprs que le propritaire de la plateforme de mdias sociaux a appel le public  s'exprimer sur son avenir au sein de l'entreprise.*

Depuis qu'Elon Musk a finalis son achat de Twitter, certains utilisateurs de l'application de mdias sociaux ont cherch une nouvelle maison  seulement pour dcouvrir qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'options intressantes. Cependant, cela n'a pas empch Elon Musk d'empcher la publication de liens vers son rival Mastodon et de supprimer le compte Twitter de Mastodon.

La situation a t expose sur Mastodon mais aussi sur Twitter.

Sur Mastodon Social, Dan Luu a post le message suivant :




> Twitter a interdit les liens et adresses Mastodon dans les champs de profil dans le but de rduire l'efficacit des outils de recherche de suivi tels que https://fedifinder.glitch.me/, appelant tout logiciel malveillant de lien Mastodon :  chec de la mise  jour du compte : la description est considre comme un logiciel malveillant .
> 
> Au moins pour la technologie, cela ferme la porte de la grange aprs que le cheval se soit enfui.
> 
> La plupart des gens que je suis publient principalement ici. Certains publient de manire croise et quelques-uns ne publient que sur Twitter, les discussions les plus techniques tant plus portes ici.


Si un mdia tel que le quotidien britannique BBC a pu confirmer tre dans l'incapacit de publier des liens vers le serveur mastodon.social le plus populaire, ainsi que plus de 10 autres (dont un serveur pour les journalistes et un autre pour les personnes au Royaume-Uni), il a soulign que tous les liens vers Mastodon n'ont pas t bloqus, et qu'il existe des moyens de contourner cela.

La rdactrice en chef de la technologie de la BBC, Zoe Kleinman, a russi  tweeter une rfrence  son compte Mastodon - zsk@mastodonapp.uk - car il ne s'agit pas d'un lien cliquable. Une tentative ultrieure de transformer la rfrence en un lien cliquable vers sa page Mastodon ne peut pas tre publie sur Twitter.

Les utilisateurs tentant de publier des liens vers des serveurs bloqus recevront  la place un message d'erreur :  


La suspension des liens permettant de rejoindre le rival de Twitter Mastodon est venue aprs que Musk a jur de poursuivre le propritaire d'un compte Twitter qui suivait son jet priv. Ce compte a galement t suspendu. Bien qu'aucune raison n'ait t donne pour la suspension de Mastodon, il y a une concidence dans le timing (dans les quelques heures qui ont prcd, @joinmastodon a partag un lien montrant o la personne qui suit le jet de Musk peut tre trouve sur le site de mdias sociaux rival).

*Suspensions en cascade des comptes de journalistes...*

De plus, jeudi, Twitter a soudainement suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes de renom qui couvrent les actualits sur la plateforme et Musk. Quelques heures aprs cette dcision, Musk a affront l'un des journalistes dont le compte a t suspendu dans une discussion audio sur Twitter Space devant un public de plus de 30 000 auditeurs.

Ils ont trouv un moyen dtourn d'accder  la plateforme grce  la fonctionnalit Twitter Space du site. Musk a accus les journalistes de partager des informations prives sur ses alles et venues, qu'il a dcrites comme des  informations pouvant conduire  son assassinat . Il n'a fourni aucune preuve de cette affirmation.  Vous faites du doxxing, vous tes suspendu. Fin de l'histoire. C'est tout , a dclar Musk, expliquant sa dernire politique au groupe, avant de partir quelques minutes aprs avoir rejoint la discussion. Musk faisait rfrence au dernier changement de rgle de Twitter concernant les comptes qui suivent des jets privs.




Le terme "doxing" est l'abrviation de "dropping dox", "dox" tant de l'argot dans le milieu IT pour les documents. En gnral, le doxxing est un acte malveillant, utilis contre des personnes avec lesquelles le hacker n'est pas d'accord ou qu'il n'aime pas. Ainsi, le doxxing est l'action de rvler des informations d'identification sur quelqu'un en ligne, comme son vrai nom, son adresse personnelle, son lieu de travail, son numro de tlphone, ses informations financires et autres informations personnelles. Le hacker ou l'individu qui est entr en possession de ces informations les diffusent ensuite au public, sans l'autorisation de la victime.

Musk a dclar :  la publication en temps rel de l'emplacement de quelqu'un d'autre viole la politique sur le doxxing, mais la publication diffre des emplacements est acceptable . Notons que Musk avait pourtant assur qu'il ne bannirait pas le compte, mme s'il reprsentait un risque pour sa "scurit". Par contre, les autres comptes qui suivent les jets privs d'autres personnalits semblent n'avoir pas t suspendus.

Cette situation aurait conduit Twitter  modifier ses rgles pour tous les utilisateurs afin d'interdire le partage de la localisation actuelle d'une autre personne sans son consentement. Les comptes de Ryan Mac du New York Times, Donie O'Sullivan de CNN, Drew Harwell du Washington Post, Matt Binder de Mashable, Micah Lee de The Intercept, Steve Herman de VOA et des journalistes indpendants Aaron Rupar, Keith Olbermann et Tony Webster avaient tous t suspendus ds jeudi soir. Le compte Twitter de Mastodon, une plateforme prsente comme une alternative  Twitter, a galement t suspendu jeudi.

CNN a dclar dans un communiqu que "la suspension impulsive et injustifie d'un certain nombre de reporters, dont Donie O'Sullivan de CNN, est proccupante, mais pas surprenante".  L'instabilit et la volatilit croissantes de Twitter devraient tre une proccupation incroyable pour tous les utilisateurs de la plateforme. Nous avons demand une explication  Twitter, et nous rvaluerons notre relation en fonction de cette rponse , note CNN. Un autre journaliste suspendu, Matt Binder, de Mashable, a dclar avoir t banni jeudi soir juste aprs avoir partag une capture d'cran que O'Sullivan avait publie avant sa propre suspension.

La capture d'cran montrait une dclaration de la police de Los Angeles envoye plus tt jeudi  plusieurs mdias. Elle indiquait que la police tait en contact avec les reprsentants de Musk au sujet de l'incident de harclement prsum. Toutefois, la police a prcis qu'aucun rapport de crime n'avait encore t dpos.  Je n'ai partag aucune donne de localisation, conformment aux nouvelles rgles de Twitter. Je n'ai pas non plus partag de liens vers @ElonJet ou d'autres comptes de localisation. J'ai t trs critique  l'gard de Musk, mais je n'ai jamais enfreint aucune des politiques numres par Twitter , a dclar Binder.

Selon Binder, Musk fait exactement ce qu'il a reproch tant de fois  l'ancien Twitter. Binder a ajout qu'un message qu'il a reu en essayant d'accder  son compte Twitter montrait que sa suspension tait permanente. Mais Musk a par la suite suggr que la sanction durerait une semaine, en rponse  une question sur sa suspension de l'ancien animateur d'ESPN et de MSNBC, Keith Olbermann. Il reste  le confirmer. La dpute Lori Trahan, du Massachusetts, a dclar jeudi qu'elle avait rencontr des reprsentants de Twitter, qui ont dclar que l'entreprise ne prendrait pas de mesures contre les journalistes qui critiquent la plateforme.

*... ainsi que des liens vers des rivaux*

Loin de se contenter de bannir Mastodon, Twitter s'est attaqu  d'autres plateformes. Dimanche 19 dcembre, alors quil assistait  la finale de la Coupe du monde  Doha, Elon Musk a annonc un changement de politique tonnant pour Twitter : linterdiction formelle de partager un lien vers Facebook, Instagram, Mastodon, Truth Social (le rseau de Trump), Tribel, Post et Nostr. Les agrgateurs ddis au partage de ses diffrents profils, comme linktr.ee, ont galement t interdits. 

Sans surprise, cela a cr une immense polmique. Trs vite, les choses se sont enchanes.

Paul Graham, un dveloppeur connu, a vu son compte tre suspendu parce quil a tweet quil tait temps de passer  Mastodon, sans publier de lien. 

Suspension qui a fait ragir le lanceur d'alerte Edward Snowden :  Twitter a apparemment suspendu le compte de @paulg pour ce tweet. Un compte majeur qui n'a videmment pas t "cr uniquement pour promouvoir d'autres plateformes de rseaux sociaux". Et il n'a mme pas post le lien ! Comme @balajis l'a dit, c'est une mauvaise politique et elle devrait tre inverse .


* Peuple de Twitter, dois-je rester ou partir ?* 

Trs vite, Twitter est revenu en arrire en supprimant ses tweets et la nouvelle rgle de son site. Aprs avoir tabli au hasard une interdiction des liens vers certaines plateformes sociales, voquant le doxxing pour suspendre les comptes et modrant  tout va certains tweets, la saga Elon Musk semble termine (de manire prvisible) par des excuses et une promesse que  cela ne se reproduira plus .

Grand seigneur, Elon Musk indique  son auditoire qu'il y aura des votes sur les  changements politiques majeurs   l'avenir.

Le premier changement soumis au vote populaire ? Le rle de Musk en tant que _chief Twit_. Selon les rsultats du sondage, 58% des quelque 18 millions de votes lui demandent de dmissionner de son poste de PDG.


Il n'est pas exclu que, parmi ces votes, certains proviennent des investisseurs de la socit de voitures lectriques de Musk, Tesla, o le cours de l'action a chut d'environ 150 $ par action, en baisse de prs de 50 % par rapport  il y a un an. Musk a rcemment chut au deuxime rang sur la liste Forbes des personnes les plus riches du monde. Tesla est actuellement en hausse de prs de 5% dans les changes avant commercialisation  la suite de l'annonce des rsultats du sondage.

Le troisime investisseur individuel de Tesla et fanboy autoproclam de Musk, KoGuan Leo, a tweet plus tt cette semaine que  Elon a abandonn Tesla et Tesla n'a pas de PDG en activit . Plus tt ce matin, Leo a de nouveau tweet en disant :  Je souhaite qu'Elon trouve rapidement le nouveau PDG de Twitter .

Son rachat de 44 milliards de dollars de l'entreprise  dont il a dsesprment et sans succs tent de se retirer  a commenc par un sondage, et il serait  la fois appropri et opportun que son mandat de PDG se termine de la mme manire.

Mme avant que Musk ne soit propritaire de l'entreprise, il y avait des rapports selon lesquels il prvoyait d'oprer en tant que PDG de Twitter seulement temporairement, et il y a  peine un mois, il a dclar sous serment qu'il prvoyait de trouver quelqu'un d'autre pour diriger l'entreprise. Dans des tweets de suivi, Musk a affirm que l'entreprise  tait sur la voie rapide de la faillite depuis mai  et a dclar  la question n'est pas de trouver un PDG, la question est de trouver un PDG qui puisse maintenir Twitter en vie .


Maintenant, avec sa prise de dcision sous le feu des mmes personnes qui avaient t ses partisans et son journaliste Twitter Files tri sur le volet, fantme de ses appels  une rponse publique, Musk est peut-tre prt  mettre son jouet hors de prix entre les mains de quelqu'un d'autre pendant un petit moment.

Musk a (principalement) agi conformment aux rsultats des sondages publis sur son propre compte Twitter lorsqu'il tait propritaire de l'entreprise, mais les rgles de Musk peuvent tre changeantes. Il a galement promis prcdemment  qu'aucune dcision majeure de contenu ou de rtablissement de compte  ne se produirait sans la convocation d'un conseil de modration de contenu, puis a affirm rtroactivement que cela ne s'appliquait plus en raison de groupes d'activistes qui  ont rompu l'accord .

Source : rsultats du vote

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dcisions d'Elon Musk concernant la gestion de Twitter ? Peut-il suspendre des comptes et modifier les rgles  tout va sous prtexte qu'il en va de sa scurit personnelle ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk devrait-il dmissionner de son poste de PDG suite  son sondage ?
 ::fleche::  Plus gnralement, comprenez-vous les propos de l'internaute qui dclare :  C'est de la folie. Le but est-il de plaire  la foule ou de prendre des DCISIONS DE QUALIT ? Depuis quand augmenter le nombre de dcideurs augmente-t-il la qualit de la prise de dcision ? Ce dont le monde a besoin, c'est d'un #PhilosopherKing, pas d'un "leader" qui plat  la foule  ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Il certifie les comptes, il les certifie plus, Apple c'est son ennemi, le lendemain c'est son pote, il bannit les journalistes, il les bannit plus, il banni le compte ElonJet, il le d-bannit, il le re-bannit, maintenant il banni les liens rseaux sociaux, puis il change encore d'avis et il vire la page.
Aussi bien je suis impressionn par les succs de SpaceX avec ses lanceurs rutilisables, autant la je ne suis pas bahi par sa gestion de Twitter.
a fait pas trs srieux tout a, je pense qu'il ferait mieux de prendre des vacances...

Je me demande s'il va tenir son engagement de dmissionner, j'ai un doute.... Et je me demande qui il pourrait trouver pour grer ce foutoir...

----------


## Guilp

> Il certifie les comptes, il les certifie plus, Apple c'est son ennemi, le lendemain c'est son pote, il bannit les journalistes, il les bannit plus, il banni le compte ElonJet, il le d-bannit, il le re-bannit, maintenant il banni les liens rseaux sociaux, puis il change encore d'avis et il vire la page.
> Aussi bien je suis impressionn par les succs de SpaceX avec ses lanceurs rutilisables, autant la je ne suis pas bahi par sa gestion de Twitter.
> a fait pas trs srieux tout a, je pense qu'il ferait mieux de prendre des vacances...
> 
> Je me demande s'il va tenir son engagement de dmissionner, j'ai un doute.... Et je me demander qui il pourrait trouver pour grer ce foutoir...


Je prends votre remarque intentionnellement  contre-pied :
- Il prend des dcisions rapides
- Il mesure ses rsultats immdiatement
- Il n'hsite pas  itrer rapidement et  tester autre chose

Mme si 80% de ses dcisions sont mauvaises, le fait d'itrer rapidement dans cette boucle de feedback utilisateur, c'est la manire typique des startups pour innover et grandir rapidement.

Peut-tre va-t-il se cracher (comme plus de 80% des startups), mais peut-tre va-t-il en sortir quelque chose de radicalement innovant et qui va fonctionner dans quelques mois.

A contrario, ne pas oser itrer radicalement dans une entreprise qui n'a pas trouv son modle pour survivre, a aurait t un crash assur.  Je suis donc la suite des vnement avec beaucoup d'intrt (et de popcorn) !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter cesse de payer un fournisseur de logiciels qui lui rclame 8 millions de dollars, * 
*Twitter a refus d'effectuer les paiements requis depuis que Musk a pris le relais, indique une plainte   * 

*Une plainte indique que Twitter n'a pas pay une facture de 1 092 000 $ dans un contrat de logiciel qui n'expire qu' la fin de 2024, et que la socit dirige par Elon Musk a apparemment l'intention de ne pas verser au fournisseur des paiements supplmentaires de 7 millions de dollars. Imply Data, Inc. a poursuivi Twitter devant la Cour suprieure de Californie du comt de San Francisco, allguant une rupture de contrat.* 

Imply Data Inc. affirme qu'aprs avoir pay des factures totalisant environ 4,4 millions de dollars dans le cadre d'un contrat de services logiciels propritaires qui court jusqu'en 2024, Twitter n'a pas pay sa facture trimestrielle du 30 novembre et  a renonc  toute obligation de payer de futures factures , selon la plainte dpose devant le tribunal de l'tat de San Francisco. Imply a estim ses dommages  plus de 8 millions de dollars.

Il y a  peine quelques jours, Twitter a t poursuivi par un fournisseur de jets privs pour avoir refus de payer environ 200 000 $ pour deux vols effectus par son ancien directeur du marketing alors que Musk s'apprtait  conclure son acquisition de 44 milliards de dollars de la plate-forme de mdias sociaux.

Ce fut une priode tumultueuse pour l'entreprise sous la direction de Musk, avec des licenciements massifs, un exode d'annonceurs et des dparts de la plate-forme par des utilisateurs de premier plan ainsi que des suspensions de comptes de journalistes critiques de Musk. Alors que les factures montaient, Musk a demand au personnel de rengocier les prix avec les vendeurs et les fournisseurs, menaant de faire peser le poids de ses autres entreprises si les choses ne se passent pas comme prvu, selon un rapport de Bloomberg la semaine dernire.

Imply, qui a t fonde en 2015 et est base  Burlingame, en Californie, a dclar que son procs marque un  exemple flagrant  du refus de Twitter de payer ce qu'il doit  d'autres entreprises  sans motif valable .

Dans la poursuite, Imply a dclar qu'avant l'arrive de Musk, Twitter avait vers  la socit de logiciels plus de 10 millions de dollars sur quatre ans et  a toujours t trs satisfait du produit d'Imply et de ses services de maintenance et d'assistance associs . Une dcision a t prise  la mi-2021 de prolonger leur contrat de trois ans supplmentaires.




> Selon des articles de presse, Twitter refuse de payer ses vendeurs et fournisseurs sans motif valable depuis l'acquisition de l'entreprise par l'homme le plus riche du monde, Elon Musk. Ce procs implique un tel cas flagrant. Depuis plus de quatre ans, Imply a concd sous licence son logiciel propritaire  Twitter, et Twitter a pay Imply plus de 10 millions de dollars. Twitter a toujours t trs satisfait du produit d'Imply et de ses services de maintenance et d'assistance associs. 
> 
> Ainsi,  la mi-2021, les parties ont prolong la dure de leur licence logicielle et de leur contrat de service pour trois annes supplmentaires du 1er octobre 2021 au 30 septembre 2024. Twitter a ensuite effectu les quatre premiers paiements trimestriels de 1 092 000 $, soit un total d'environ 4,4 millions de dollars. 
> 
> Cependant, peu de temps aprs la clture de l'achat de Twitter par Musk, Twitter a refus de payer la facture trimestrielle impaye, qui tait due le 30 novembre 2022, et Twitter a dclin toute obligation de payer les futures factures d'Imply, malgr le libell sans ambigut de la licence du logiciel et du contrat de service exigeant que Twitter le fasse. Imply a donc subi un prjudice d'un montant  prouver au procs, mais qui dpassera 8 millions de dollars plus les intrts avant jugement et les honoraires et frais d'avocat


Imply dveloppe une base de donnes base sur le logiciel open source Apache Druid ainsi que des produits de gestion et de surveillance des clusters Druid.

Le New York Times a rapport le 22 novembre que Twitter se dbarrassait de certains fournisseurs. La plainte d'Imply note la couverture mdiatique de Twitter refusant de payer les vendeurs et dit :  Ce procs implique un cas aussi flagrant .


* Nous ne paierons plus Imply* 

Imply a tlcharg (upload) la facture de 1 092 000 $ sur le portail des fournisseurs de Twitter, et la facture a t approuve par Twitter le 5 octobre, selon la plainte.  Le 28 novembre 2022, lorsqu'Imply a accd au portail du fournisseur, Imply a appris que Twitter avait supprim la facture et cltur le contrat de licence , indique le procs.

Imply indique que Twitter  a galement tlcharg une chane de messagerie interne sur le portail des fournisseurs pour prendre en charge ces actions . Dans sa plainte, l'entreprise a soulign que cette chane de courrier lectronique comprenait un message de Martin O'Neill, responsable de l'approvisionnement stratgique mondial chez Twitter, qui dclarait :  Un avertissement que nous ne paierons plus Imply. Si nous pouvons les signaler dans notre systme AP pour n'acheminer aucune de leurs factures pour approbation, ce serait formidable, merci ! 

La dirigeante de Twitter qui a reu l'e-mail, Kristena Bravo,  a transmis cet e-mail  d'autres employs de Twitter et a crit : "Pouvez-vous s'il vous plat annuler toutes les factures d'Imply actuellement en attente dans Oracle (le cas chant) et dsactiver le fournisseur en utilisant l'e-mail ci-dessous comme preuve ? " , a relat la plainte.

Aprs avoir examin ces e-mails, Imply a interrog Twitter sur l'tat du paiement d le 30 novembre.  Le service des comptes fournisseurs de Twitter a inform Imply que la facture avait t "annule" et que, si Imply avait des inquitudes, Imply devrait "contacter le Partenaire commercial [d'Imply chez] Twitter. Imply a contact Twitter pour discuter de l'annulation de la facture ; cependant, Twitter n'a pas encore rpondu en substance  cette demande , a indiqu la plainte.

Imply demande des dommages-intrts pour rupture de contrat.  Imply prvoit que la violation de Twitter se poursuivra, le montant en dfaut augmentant chaque trimestre jusqu' la fin de la dure du contrat de licence La violation de Twitter a caus des prjudices  Imply d'un montant qui sera prouv au procs, mais qui sera probablement tre suprieur  8 millions de dollars , a dclar Imply au tribunal.

*Diffrend sur la possibilit pour Twitter de rsilier le contrat*

La plainte allgue galement la violation de l'engagement de bonne foi et d'utilisation quitable, et la rupture anticipe de contrat :  Twitter a expressment, sans quivoque et absolument procd  une rupture anticipe du contrat de licence en dclarant que Twitter ne paierait pas Imply et en demandant  ses employs de ne pas approuver les factures et de dsactiver Imply du portail des fournisseurs. Twitter a ainsi viol le contrat de licence , assure l'entreprise.

Twitter peut faire valoir qu'il avait le droit de rsilier le contrat plus tt. La plainte d'Imply a dclar qu'il y avait un diffrend entre les socits quant  savoir  si Twitter avait le droit unilatral de rsilier le contrat de licence avant la fin de sa dure . Imply demande un jugement dclaratoire selon lequel Twitter n'a pas ce droit.

Source : plainte d'Imply

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette situation ? Twitter est-il, selon vous, tenu d'honorer son contrat  terme ou non ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> - Il prend des dcisions rapides


Des dcisions htives, prises sur un coup de tte, et pour lesquelles le dsastre tait vident avant mme de l'effectuer.



> - Il mesure ses rsultats immdiatement


Le dsastre j'aurais dis. Mais oui, il le voit. Preuve qu'il n'est pas compltement fou.



> - Il n'hsite pas  itrer rapidement et  tester autre chose


Il rpare le dsastre qu'il a lui-mme caus  de nombreuses reprises.




> Mme si 80% de ses dcisions sont mauvaises, le fait d'itrer rapidement dans cette boucle de feedback utilisateur, c'est la manire typique des startups pour innover et grandir rapidement.


Innover ? Le mot typique du commercial pour se dfendre contre toute dcision impopulaire. Ce mot est, en ce qui me concerne, banni de mon vocabulaire, car trop utilis pour couvrir la mafia de l'informatique.

Trs honntement, je l'avais imagin tout de suite, obtenir la coche bleue pour 8  / mois allait permettre  n'importer qui d'avoir la coche bleue, qui n'avait plus le sens de valid, mais le sens de "a pay", donc autrement dit, aucun sens pour le visiteur qui n'en a que f... Mais comme le visiteur ne sait pas forcment que la coche bleue a chang de signification, il tait vident que cela allait servir aux petits plaisantins du Web de profiter d'une notorit si facile  obtenir.

Virer en masse des quipes dans l'unique but de rduire la masse salariale, puis tre oblig de rappeler quand on se rend compte qu'on a peut-tre pas vir les bons, l encore c'est juste une impulsion. Je ne nie pas le besoin de rduire la masse salariale, mais il faut le faire d'une manire raisonne. Rappeler quelqu'un aprs l'avoir vir c'est juste la preuve d'une incomptence crasse.




> mais peut-tre va-t-il en sortir quelque chose de radicalement innovant et qui va fonctionner dans quelques mois.
> A contrario, ne pas oser itrer radicalement dans une entreprise qui n'a pas trouv son modle pour survivre, a aurait t un crash assur.  Je suis donc la suite des vnement avec beaucoup d'intrt (et de popcorn) !


Quand on le voit poster lui-mme un sondage sur "devrais-je quitter l'entreprise" et voir 58% de oui, permet-moi de douter de sa comptence. Surtout que je ne crois pas une seconde qu'il va le faire, bien que tout montre qu'il devrait. Car non seulement il crache Twitter, mais il entrane ses autres entreprises  succs (Tesla, SpaceX) dans sa chute.

Au niveau de la dernire actu, je pense que Twitter est coupable de ne pas avoir signifi son dsir de rompre le contrat avec cette entreprise, puisqu'il se contente de jeter les factures  la poubelle. D'un autre ct, une facture trimestrielle de 1 million de dollars pour une fourniture de service apparemment dispensable puisque Twitter ne s'est pas encore effondr, mme sans connatre les dtails, cela semble largement excessif.

----------


## David_g

Son service juridique a du adorer qu'il dclare Twitter comme diteur (bon certains ont du commander en urgence des litres de cafines).

@fleur : toujours aussi fan  (pouic)

----------


## SofEvans

Sinon, Elon Musk me fait de plus en plus l'effet d'un pur psychopathe.
Je reste extrmement dubitatif sur l'explication de son syndrome d'Asperger.
Ceux qui en sont atteint ont certes entre autres des problmes de sociabilisation mais ils sont gnralement conscient qu'il existe un dcalage significatif entre leur mode de fonctionnement et ceux des autres.

J'aurais jamais cru voir une entreprise dirig par un PDG de cette manire ...
Je ne sais pas ce qui m'auras le plus marqu / choqu :
    Sa gestion compltement anarchique et sans aucun semblant d'ordre ?
    La manire dont il a trait ses employs ?
    Ses dcisions prisent par sondage ? (et genre pas "est-ce que je met un pantalon rouge ou vert aujourd'hui ?" mais plutt par rapport  Donald Trump et s'il devait rester PDG de Twitter)

Rien que a, c'est un palmars trs difficile  battre.
Et je suis maintenant sr qu'on a pas encore tout vu, alors prparez le popcorn, on a pas fini d'entendre parler d'Elon Musk.

----------


## pmithrandir

De mon ct j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il va y laisser sa rputation.

Twitter n'allait pas si mal, et tait presque a l'quilibre. En 6 semaines il dtruit tout 

Au passage tesla ne se porte pas bien non plus... Et ses qualits de PDG sont remises en question la aussi... Alors qu'elles avaient dj t mises en doute par la justice.

Le popcorn a toujours aussi bon got.

----------


## Anthony

*Elon Musk envisage de limiter les sondages politiques aux utilisateurs de Twitter Blue, mais n'a pas prcis quand cela sera effectif*

*Elon Musk a dclar lundi que Twitter Inc. limiterait le vote sur les sondages relatifs  la politique aux abonns payants de Twitter Blue, le jour mme o les utilisateurs ont vot de manire dcisive dans un sondage pour que Musk quitte son poste de directeur gnral de la plate-forme de mdias sociaux.*

M. Musk a rpondu  la suggestion d'un abonn de Twitter Blue, qui a dclar que seuls les abonns devraient avoir le droit de vote sur les sondages politiques, par "_Bon point. Twitter va procder  ce changement_", sans prciser quand ce changement entrerait en vigueur.

Musk a dclar dimanche qu'il se conformerait aux rsultats du sondage sur le poste de PDG, mais n'a pas donn de dtails sur le moment o il quitterait ses fonctions si les rsultats indiquaient qu'il devait le faire. Il n'a pas encore dsign de successeur pour ce poste.

Twitter a ractiv l'inscription au service Twitter Blue au dbut du mois, les comptes des particuliers tant cochs en bleu, tandis que les coches dores et grises dsignent les comptes des entreprises et des gouvernements.

Le prix de l'abonnement mensuel pour le service est de 8 dollars sur le web et de 11 dollars sur les appareils Apple, respectivement.


Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Cette dcision de Musk n'est-elle pas une forme de censure ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Musk va assumer le rle de PDG de Twitter et va annuler les bannissements  vie, selon une source

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk propose de transformer Twitter en banque pour viter la faillite

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme que Twitter en a fini avec les licenciements et qu'il est prt  embaucher  nouveau

----------


## Anthony

*Twitter fait l'objet de dizaines de plaintes dposes par d'anciens employs, pour cause de discrimination sexuelle, rupture de contrat et licenciement illgal*

*Twitter Inc. a t accus mardi par 100 anciens employs de diverses violations lgales dcoulant du rachat de l'entreprise par Elon Musk, notamment d'avoir cibl les femmes pour les licenciements et de ne pas avoir pay les indemnits de dpart promises.*

Shannon Liss-Riordan, avocate des travailleurs, a dclar qu'elle avait dpos 100 demandes d'arbitrage contre Twitter, dont les revendications sont similaires  celles de quatre recours collectifs en instance devant un tribunal fdral de Californie.

Les travailleurs ont tous sign des accords pour porter les litiges contre l'entreprise en arbitrage plutt qu'au tribunal, a dclar Liss-Riordan, ce qui signifie qu'ils seront probablement empchs de participer aux recours collectifs.

Twitter a licenci environ 3 700 employs dbut novembre dans le cadre d'une mesure de rduction des cots prise par Musk, qui a pay 44 milliards de dollars pour acqurir la plateforme de mdias sociaux, et des centaines d'autres ont ensuite dmissionn.


Les demandes d'arbitrage accusent Twitter de discrimination sexuelle, de rupture de contrat et de licenciement illgal d'employs qui taient en cong mdical ou parental.

Twitter n'a pas rpondu immdiatement  une demande de commentaire.

Mme Liss-Riordan a dclar que son cabinet avait parl avec des centaines d'autres anciens employs de Twitter et qu'il avait l'intention de dposer d'autres demandes d'arbitrage en leur nom.

"_La conduite de Twitter depuis que Musk en a pris le contrle est incroyablement flagrante, et nous allons poursuivre toutes les voies possibles pour protger les travailleurs et obtenir de Twitter la compensation qui leur est due_", a-t-elle dclar.

Les recours collectifs en cours affirment que Twitter a licenci des employs et des sous-traitants sans le pravis de 60 jours requis par la loi, qu'il a licenci un nombre disproportionn de femmes et qu'il a vinc des travailleurs handicaps en refusant le travail  distance.

Twitter fait galement l'objet d'au moins trois plaintes dposes auprs d'un conseil du travail amricain, selon lesquelles des travailleurs auraient t licencis pour avoir critiqu l'entreprise, tent d'organiser une grve et pour d'autres motifs protgs par le droit du travail fdral.

La socit a ni avoir viol la loi exigeant un pravis et n'a pas encore rpondu aux autres plaintes.

Source : Shannon Liss-Riordan

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cet article ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord avec l'affirmation de Mme Liss-Riordan ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi

 ::fleche::  Le Twitter d'Elon Musk licencie  presque tous  ses employs en Afrique sans offrir d'indemnits de dpart

 ::fleche::  Twitter licencie 4 400  5 500 contractuels sans les avertir au pralable, ni prvenir les quipes internes

 ::fleche::  Twitter demande  certains travailleurs licencis de revenir aprs avoir rduit les effectifs de moiti.Certains d'entre eux ont t licencis par erreur

----------


## Anthony

*34 % des Amricains approuvent la dcision de prise de contrle de Twitter par Elon Musk, 29 % la dsapprouvent et 17 % pensent que ce n'est ni bon ni mauvais*

*Bien que le rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk ait suscit de nombreuses controverses, une enqute ralise par YouGov a rvl que la plupart des gens approuvaient sa dcision. Huit mois aprs qu'il a annonc son intention et aprs tre finalement pass  l'acte aprs de nombreux allers-retours, les Amricains continuent d'avoir une opinion favorable. C'est ce que rvle un deuxime sondage ralis par YouGov sur le mme sujet, qui met en lumire ce que les Amricains pensent de l'homme lui-mme.*

En avril dernier, lorsque le premier sondage a t ralis, environ 30 % des Amricains pensaient qu'il allait faire du bon travail. Il s'avre que sa cote de popularit est encore plus leve, puisque 34 % des Amricains sont de cet avis. Malgr cela, un plus grand nombre de personnes ont galement une impression dfavorable de la faon dont il gre les choses. Cela semble indiquer que les gens arrivent  des conclusions plus concrtes aprs l'avoir vu  l'uvre, car cela peut rendre sa comptence plus vidente qu'elle ne l'aurait t autrement.

En avril dernier, 24 % des Amricains dsapprouvaient l'acquisition de Musk, mais il est important de noter que 29 % d'entre eux sont maintenant de cet avis. Quant aux personnes qui pensent que l'acquisition n'est ni bonne ni mauvaise, elles ont baiss d'un point seulement, passant de 18 % en avril  17 %  l'heure actuelle.

Un domaine dans lequel Musk a connu un certain dclin en termes de perception publique est son niveau d'influence perue. En avril dernier, 52 % des personnes pensaient qu'il tait une personnalit influente, mais ce chiffre n'est plus que de 37 % aujourd'hui.

Musk s'est peut-tre tir une balle dans le pied en achetant Twitter. Mme si les gens pensent toujours qu'il peut faire un travail dcent, de plus en plus de personnes pensent le contraire et sa perception publique en a pris un coup. Seul le temps nous dira si Musk est capable ou non de justifier sa dcision en transformant Twitter en une meilleure plateforme de mdias sociaux qu'elle ne l'tait dj.


Source : YouGov 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord avec les conclusions de cette tude ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk a fait une proposition de rachat  dfinitive  de Twitter pour 43 milliards de dollars
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk financera son rachat de Twitter avec de l'argent provenant de pays qui rpriment la libert d'expression

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk assure qu'il va quitter son sige de PDG de Twitter ds lors quil aura  trouv quelquun dassez fou  pour le remplacer,*
*mais qu'il sera toujours en charge des  quipes logiciels et serveurs    * 

*Elon Musk a dclar mardi qu'il serait toujours charg des quipes de logiciels et de serveurs de Twitter aprs avoir dmissionn de son sige de PDG s'il venait  trouver  quelqu'un d'assez fou pour le prendre . Il a annonc la nouvelle en rponse  un sondage qu'il a ralis plus tt cette semaine, o environ 58% des personnes ayant rpondu au sondage ont dclar qu'il devrait dmissionner de son poste de PDG.

tant donn que le site de rseautage social est principalement compos de logiciels et de serveurs (surtout aprs les licenciements massifs), il est clair que Musk aura toujours un contrle direct sur l'entreprise, mme s'il n'a pas le titre explicite de PDG. Ce n'est pas ncessairement une surprise; Musk contrle de facto le produit dans la plupart de ses entreprises, et il est toujours le propritaire de Twitter en fin de compte. Mais l'annonce est probablement signe d'une dception pour quiconque espre que sa dmission en tant que PDG mettrait fin aux montagnes russes sauvages de Twitter.*

Depuis qu'Elon Musk a finalis son achat de Twitter, certains utilisateurs de l'application de mdias sociaux ont cherch une nouvelle maison  seulement pour dcouvrir qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'options intressantes. Cependant, cela n'a pas empch Elon Musk d'empcher la publication de liens vers son rival Mastodon et de supprimer le compte Twitter de Mastodon.

La situation a t expose sur Mastodon mais aussi sur Twitter.

La suspension des liens permettant de rejoindre le rival de Twitter Mastodon est venue aprs que Musk a jur de poursuivre le propritaire d'un compte Twitter qui suivait son jet priv. Ce compte a galement t suspendu. Bien qu'aucune raison n'ait t donne pour la suspension de Mastodon, il y a une concidence dans le timing (dans les quelques heures qui ont prcd, @joinmastodon a partag un lien montrant o la personne qui suit le jet de Musk peut tre trouve sur le site de mdias sociaux rival).

De plus, jeudi, Twitter a soudainement suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes de renom qui couvrent les actualits sur la plateforme et Musk. Quelques heures aprs cette dcision, Musk a affront l'un des journalistes dont le compte a t suspendu dans une discussion audio sur Twitter Space devant un public de plus de 30 000 auditeurs.

Ils ont trouv un moyen dtourn d'accder  la plateforme grce  la fonctionnalit Twitter Space du site. Musk a accus les journalistes de partager des informations prives sur ses alles et venues, qu'il a dcrites comme des  informations pouvant conduire  son assassinat . Il n'a fourni aucune preuve de cette affirmation.  Vous faites du doxxing, vous tes suspendu. Fin de l'histoire. C'est tout , a dclar Musk, expliquant sa dernire politique au groupe, avant de partir quelques minutes aprs avoir rejoint la discussion. Musk faisait rfrence au dernier changement de rgle de Twitter concernant les comptes qui suivent des jets privs.

Musk a dclar :  la publication en temps rel de l'emplacement de quelqu'un d'autre viole la politique sur le doxxing, mais la publication diffre des emplacements est acceptable . Notons que Musk avait pourtant assur qu'il ne bannirait pas le compte, mme s'il reprsentait un risque pour sa "scurit". Par contre, les autres comptes qui suivent les jets privs d'autres personnalits semblent n'avoir pas t suspendus.

Cette situation aurait conduit Twitter  modifier ses rgles pour tous les utilisateurs afin d'interdire le partage de la localisation actuelle d'une autre personne sans son consentement. Les comptes de Ryan Mac du New York Times, Donie O'Sullivan de CNN, Drew Harwell du Washington Post, Matt Binder de Mashable, Micah Lee de The Intercept, Steve Herman de VOA et des journalistes indpendants Aaron Rupar, Keith Olbermann et Tony Webster avaient tous t suspendus ds jeudi soir.

Loin de se contenter de bannir Mastodon, Twitter s'est attaqu  d'autres plateformes. Dimanche 18 dcembre, alors quil assistait  la finale de la Coupe du monde  Doha, Elon Musk a annonc un changement de politique tonnant pour Twitter : linterdiction formelle de partager un lien vers Facebook, Instagram, Mastodon, Truth Social (le rseau de Trump), Tribel, Post et Nostr. Les agrgateurs ddis au partage de ses diffrents profils, comme linktr.ee, ont galement t interdits.

Sans surprise, cela a cr une immense polmique. Trs vite, les choses se sont enchanes.

Paul Graham, un dveloppeur connu, a vu son compte tre suspendu parce quil a tweet quil tait temps de passer  Mastodon, sans publier de lien.

Suspension qui a fait ragir le lanceur d'alerte Edward Snowden :  Twitter a apparemment suspendu le compte de @paulg pour ce tweet. Un compte majeur qui n'a videmment pas t "cr uniquement pour promouvoir d'autres plateformes de rseaux sociaux". Et il n'a mme pas post le lien ! Comme @balajis l'a dit, c'est une mauvaise politique et elle devrait tre inverse .

Trs vite, Twitter est revenu en arrire en supprimant ses tweets et la nouvelle rgle de son site. Aprs avoir tabli au hasard une interdiction des liens vers certaines plateformes sociales, voquant le doxxing pour suspendre les comptes et modrant  tout va certains tweets, la saga Elon Musk semble termine (de manire prvisible) par des excuses et une promesse que  cela ne se reproduira plus .

Grand seigneur, Elon Musk indique  son auditoire qu'il y aura des votes sur les  changements politiques majeurs   l'avenir.

Le premier changement soumis au vote populaire ? Le rle de Musk en tant que chief Twit. Selon les rsultats du sondage, 58% des quelque 18 millions de votes lui demandent de dmissionner de son poste de PDG.


*Le  oui, mais  d'Elon Musk*

Elon Musk a dclar mardi qu'il quitterait ses fonctions de directeur gnral de Twitter aprs avoir trouv un remplaant :  Je dmissionnerai de mon poste de PDG ds que je trouverai quelqu'un d'assez fou pour prendre le poste ! Aprs cela, je dirigerai simplement les quipes de logiciels et de serveurs , a tweet Musk.


C'est la premire fois que Musk mentionne son dpart du rle de chef de la plateforme de mdias sociaux, puisque les utilisateurs de Twitter ont vot de manire dcisive dans un sondage pour qu'il dmissionne. Mais ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'il indique qu'il ne va pas diriger l'entreprise  long terme : en novembre, il a dclar  un tribunal du Delaware qu'il rduirait son temps sur Twitter et finirait par trouver quelqu'un pour le diriger  sa place.

Musk a admis lors de l'audience du tribunal du Delaware qu'il avait trop  faire. Il a cependant dclar dimanche qu'il n'y avait pas de successeur et que  personne ne veut faire le travail qui peut rellement maintenir Twitter en vie .

Avant le tweet de mardi, la seule rponse de Musk au sondage tait de tweeter des affirmations selon lesquelles les rsultats avaient t fausss par de faux comptes. Il a galement rpondu  un tweet suggrant que seuls les utilisateurs qui payaient 8 $ US ou 11 $ US (pour les abonns iOS) pour un abonnement Twitter Blue devraient pouvoir voter dans les sondages en disant que Twitter  ferait ce changement .

*Les actionnaires de Tesla sont mcontents*

Les appels  Wall Street pour que Musk dmissionne se multiplient depuis des semaines et rcemment, mme les investisseurs de Tesla se sont demand si sa concentration sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux le distrayait de la bonne direction du secteur des vhicules lectriques.

Certains actionnaires de Tesla ont fait part de leurs inquitudes quant au fait que les ingnieurs de l'entreprise vont travailler chez Twitter et comment les bouffonneries de Musk sur Twitter se rpercutent sur ses autres entreprises.  Le seul problme est l'optique d'avoir le PDG sur Twitter tous les jours pour discuter des problmes de Hunter Biden , a regrett Ross Gerber, responsable d'une entreprise investie dans Tesla. Musk a galement encaiss des milliards de dollars suite  la vente d'actions Tesla depuis qu'il a promis d'arrter de le faire ce printemps (et encore cet t). Il semble probable qu'une partie de l'argent de la vente de Tesla ait servi  soutenir Twitter.

Malheureusement pour les actionnaires de Tesla, il ne semble pas que Musk ait l'intention de s'loigner de Twitter de si tt. Bien sr, celui qu'il obtient en tant que PDG peut tre charg d'essayer de rassembler les annonceurs et les dcideurs politiques, qui ont tous deux observ avec suspicion la nouvelle direction de Twitter. Mais en ce qui concerne le Twitter que les gens utilisent rellement, il semble qu'Elon sera toujours le chef Twit.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait qu'Elon Musk s'en remette  des votes pour prendre des dcisions ( l'instar de ce qu'il a fait pour rtablir des comptes suspendus par l'administration prcdente) ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous la proposition visant  ne permettre qu'aux personnes ayant souscrit  Twitter Blue de voter ? Relle mesure pour viter les bots ou stratgie pour renflouer les caisses de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  En tant charg des quipes de logiciels et de serveurs de Twitter, Elon Musk ne resterait-il pas techniquement  la manuvre sur le rseau social ?

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Twitter n'allait pas si mal, et tait presque a l'quilibre. En 6 semaines il dtruit tout


Ils bannissent un prsident en exercice, ils distribuent des TShirt stay woke, la directrice fait des dtournements de fonds pour enrichir des fonds d'investissements indiens, ...

Oui a allait pas si mal c'est clair ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

> Twitter n'allait pas si mal, et tait presque a l'quilibre. En 6 semaines il dtruit tout


 ce que je sais ( entendu sur Bfm TV) Twitter perd 5 millions de dollars par jour et ceci bien avant le rachat par E Musk.
Si vous voulez que je recherche la source de cette information je peux

----------


## Anthony

*Elon Musk prvoit que Twitter atteindra le seuil de rentabilit en 2023, et a dfendu ses mesures de rduction des cots sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux*

*Elon Musk a dclar que Twitter Inc. tait dsormais en passe d'atteindre "l'quilibre en termes de flux de trsorerie" l'anne prochaine, alors que le propritaire milliardaire a dfendu ses mesures de rduction des cots sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux.*

Avant les rductions de cots, Twitter se dirigeait vers une "_situation de flux de trsorerie ngatif de 3 milliards de dollars par an_", a dclar M. Musk mercredi lors d'une discussion audio sur les espaces Twitter.

Depuis qu'il a pris le contrle de Twitter le 27 octobre, M. Musk a licenci 50 % des employs de l'entreprise et a exig que le personnel restant s'engage  travailler de longues heures et  adopter une culture "hardcore", ce qui a provoqu d'autres dparts d'employs. Ces mesures controverses ont branl les annonceurs, qui reprsentent 90 % des revenus de Twitter.

"_Nous avons un exercice d'incendie d'urgence sur les bras_", a dclar Musk. "_C'est la raison de mes actions_".


Twitter compte actuellement un peu plus de 2 000 employs, a dclar Musk mercredi.

Musk a dclar que Twitter tait prcdemment sur la bonne voie pour dpenser 5 milliards de dollars l'anne prochaine. Avec 12,5 milliards de dollars de dettes dues  l'acquisition, Twitter tait confront  une sortie nette de trsorerie de 6,5 milliards de dollars avec des revenus d'environ 3 milliards de dollars l'anne prochaine. Cela reprsentait un flux de trsorerie ngatif de 3 milliards de dollars, a dclar M. Musk, ajoutant que Twitter dispose d'un milliard de dollars de liquidits.

Le chiffre d'affaires annuel de Twitter en 2021 tait de 5 milliards de dollars et en fvrier, la socit a prvu que le chiffre d'affaires de 2022 augmenterait dans la fourchette basse  moyenne de 20 %.

Au cours de la session Spaces, M. Musk a dclar que sa "_priorit numro un_" tait d'augmenter les revenus des abonns afin qu'ils deviennent une partie significative de l'activit de Twitter. Actuellement, les entreprises rduisent leurs budgets publicitaires dans un contexte conomique faible.

Musk, qui dirige galement Tesla Inc, a dclar que les principaux annonceurs lui ont dit que les publicits sur Twitter avaient le plus faible retour sur investissement de toutes les plateformes de mdias sociaux.

Il a dclar qu'un annonceur lui a suggr que Twitter devrait afficher une publicit si un utilisateur mentionne un produit dans les rponses  un tweet.

J'ai dit : "_Oui, nous devrions le faire_", a dclar M. Musk.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, la dmarche adopte par Musk pour redresser la situation financire de Twitter tait-elle justifie ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter cesse de payer un fournisseur de logiciels qui lui rclame 8 millions de dollars

 ::fleche::  Le personnel de Twitter a reu l'ordre de travailler 84 heures par semaine et les managers ont dormi au bureau le week-end

----------


## PolumX

Ce n'est peut-tre aussi simple.
twitter va s'en sortir assure Musk

Dans l'article :
"Ce total intgre le paiement dune partie du principal et des intrts relatifs aux emprunts contracts par Elon Musk pour racheter Twitter et qui doivent dsormais tre honors par le groupe, et non par lentrepreneur."
Le "total" c'est  une dpense 6 et 6,5 milliards de dollars en 2023. Si j'ai bien compris, Musk a augmenter les dettes de twitter vu que twitter doit rembourser une partie et les intrts de l'emprunt.

----------


## Dasoft

Le fait que L'UE donne tant d'importance  un rseau social prouve de la dcadence de l'institution
On parle de Twitter qui n'est certainement pas une source d'information fiable, je pense que beaucoup de personnes ne prennent pas conscience de a, les utilisateurs les premiers  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le fait que L'UE donne tant d'importance  un rseau social prouve de la dcadence de l'institution


Twitter est un gros outil de propagande.
Des gouvernements demandent  Twitter de mettre certaines ides en avant et d'en masquer d'autres.

Par exemple aux USA il y a eu l'histoire d'Hunter Binden qui fumait du crack avec des prostitus parfois mineurs.
Musk proves Hunter Biden censorship came from collusion among Biden campaign, law enforcement and Twitter

Peut-tre qu'avec Elon Musk, Twitter serait moins enclin  se soumettre aux demandes des gouvernements.

----------


## Madmac

> Sinon, Elon Musk me fait de plus en plus l'effet d'un pur psychopathe.


Et tu crois que tu aurais l'air plus brillant, si tu avais hrit du plus gros scandale politique depuis le Wategate?

Les courriels de Twitter confirme que 

* le FBI ont toujours su la vrit sur le dossier Steele et la suppos implication de la Russie dans les lections amricaines,
* le FBI a commenc ses oprations ds que Trump a annonc sa campagne  la prsidence.
* les oprations ont galement dur pendant sa Prsidence.
* que Facebook tait galement sous influence du FBI.

Et comme ont ne sait pas encore qui (Obama, Clinton or Biden?) a demand au FBI de faire ses oprations. Ils y a beaucoup de politiciens qui aimeraient le voir mort. 

Et pour le moment, on ne connait pas les oprations qui ont demand par la CIA pour influencer les lections de certains pays.

Suivre ce truc est plus incroyable qu'un roman de Tom Clancy.

----------


## Madmac

> Peut-tre qu'avec Elon Musk, Twitter serait moins enclin  se soumettre aux demandes des gouvernements.


C'est certain! Autrement, les "anciens agents du FBI" auraient pu effacer tous les courriels incriminants.

----------


## SofEvans

> Et tu crois que tu aurais l'air plus brillant, si tu avais hrit du plus gros scandale politique depuis le Wategate?
> 
> Les courriels de Twitter confirme que 
> 
> * le FBI ont toujours su la vrit sur le dossier Steele et la suppos implication de la Russie dans les lections amricaines,
> * le FBI a commenc ses oprations ds que Trump a annonc sa campagne  la prsidence.
> * les oprations ont galement dur pendant sa Prsidence.
> * que Facebook tait galement sous influence du FBI.


C'est quoi le rapport entre ce que tu dis et ce que je dis ?

Je dis que quelqu'un traitant ses employs comme de la merde (tiens toi j'te licencie, toi aussi, toi aussi mais ah mais non mais zut reviens s't'plait j'me suis plant, et pis ceux qui restent faites une croix sur vot' vie perso maintenant vous allez taffer 18h par jour, et ceux  Neuralink, bossez comme si vous z'aviez une bombe coll  la tte parce que vot' lenteur me rend fou !) qui semble faire absolument n'importe quoi avec Twitter (Twitter permet quand mme  des gens - les employs - de vivre, hein !) me donne la sensation d'tre un psychopathe.

Je sais qu'il n'existe pas de relle dfinition stricte de la psychopathie (et dans la mme veine pour la dfinition de la sociopathie et de la diffrence psychopathe/sociopathe) mais "on" s'accorde  dire gnralement que l'impulsivit, l'absence de remords, l'absence de considration pour les autres, l'gocentrisme sont des trait de personnalit de psychopathe (en gros).
Et vu tout ce qu'on le voit faire, a me donne sincrement cette impression.


C'est quoi le rapport avec le fait qu'aprs qu'il ai racheter Twitter il se soit aperu dans les documents internes de truc ultra pas joli (et tellement pas prvisible) concernant le gouvernement ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Musk va quitter son sige de PDG de Twitter ds quil aura  trouv quelquun dassez fou  pour le remplacer


 ::koi:: 
Hum ... j'ai trouv ! Trump !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Madmac

> C'est quoi le rapport avec le fait qu'aprs qu'il ai racheter Twitter il se soit aperu dans les documents internes de truc ultra pas joli (et tellement pas prvisible) concernant le gouvernement ?


T'u es trs mal inform ou tes prjugs t'empche de voir la vrit.

Musk s'est dbarrasser d'une tonne de bras cass qui tait plus intress  bloquer les opinions de droite que de bloquer Antifa et les terroristes islamiques qui utilisaient la plateforme pour coordonner leur attaques. Et les pdophiles qui s'changeait des adresses de sites de pornographie enfantiles en toute tranquillit.

Il n'y avait pas que quelque lment gouvernemental. Twitter taient pratiquement une branche du FBI. Et recevait 30 millions par anne pour tre les petites mains du FBI. Et probablement de la CIA. Car Twitter tait probablement galement utiliser pour affecter des lections  l'tranger.

Elon Musk ne fait rien d'irrationnel. Il a empcher les liens sur Mastodon parce que les Wokies continuaient  doxxer en mettant les informations critiques sur Mastodon.

----------


## escartefigue

> Musk s'est dbarrasser d'une tonne de bras cass qui tait plus intress  bloquer les opinions de droite que de bloquer Antifa et les terroristes islamiques qui utilisaient la plateforme pour coordonner leur attaques. Et les pdophiles qui s'changeait des adresses de sites de pornographie enfantiles en toute tranquillit.
> 
> Il n'y avait pas que quelque lment gouvernemental. Twitter taient pratiquement une branche du FBI. Et recevait 30 millions par anne pour tre les petites mains du FBI. Et probablement de la CIA. Car Twitter tait probablement galement utiliser pour affecter des lections  l'tranger.


 ce niveau l, c'est pathologique  :8O: 
Donald Trump, sors de ce corps !  ::aie::

----------


## Erviewthink

Elon a fait du bon boulot, il a vir la peste woke de twitter et oh magie virer ces gens inutiles fait que la boite va devenir enfin rentable. 

Twitter a plus chang en 3 mois qu'en 10 ans c'est dire  quel point l'idologique woke gauchiste est un frein  l'innovation.

Et oui faire de la propagande ne rapporte pas d'argent  part les perfusions des organisations qui ont intrt que l'idologie woke se propage sur cette plateforme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> virer ces gens inutiles fait que la boite va devenir enfin rentable.


Le problme c'est que plein d'annonceurs ont arrt d'acheter des espaces publicitaires sur Twitter.
L'argent de Twitter vient de l. C'est bien d'avoir fait fuir des cadres, par contre il faut trouver une solution pour attirer un maximum d'annonceurs. Sinon le site ne peut pas tre rentable.

----------


## Erviewthink

Les marques wokes ne vont manquer  personne. Elles vont devoir faire le mnage chez elles aussi.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Elon a fait du bon boulot, il a vir la peste woke de twitter et oh magie virer ces gens inutiles fait que la boite va devenir enfin rentable. 
> 
> Twitter a plus chang en 3 mois qu'en 10 ans c'est dire  quel point l'idologique woke gauchiste est un frein  l'innovation.
> 
> Et oui faire de la propagande ne rapporte pas d'argent  part les perfusions des organisations qui ont intrt que l'idologie woke se propage sur cette plateforme.


Attention.
En tant contre les wokes et les "fministes"  la Sandrine Rousseau, tu va subir une vague de dislick sur le forum  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les marques wokes ne vont manquer  personne.


Les entreprises ne font a que pour viter les "bad buzz", il y a une minorit bruyante sur les rseaux sociaux qu'il vaut mieux ne pas nerver.
Qu'est-ce que des entreprises comme Amazon, ou Apple en ont  foutre des ides wokes ?

Apparemment les annonceurs sont revenus.
ELON MUSK REMERCIE LES ANNONCEURS "DE RETOUR SUR TWITTER"



> ce stade, Apple comme Amazon ont refus de commenter les informations voquant leur retour sur le rseau social. Pour Twitter, cette fuite des annonceurs craignant dtre associs  des contenus non consensuels remettait directement en cause son modle conomique alors que *la plateforme tire 90% de ses revenus de la publicit*.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Attention.
> En tant contre les wokes et les "fministes"  la Sandrine Rousseau, tu va subir une vague de dislick sur le forum


Tsais les disclick venant de personnes les soutenants a m'en touche une sans bouger l'autre.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les frquents sondages d'Elon Musk sur Twitter sont susceptibles d'tre manipuls par des bots*
*une nouvelle tude montre que les votes peuvent tre facilement achets lors des sondages sur Twitter*

*Alors qu'Elon Musk, nouveau PDG de Twitter, aime s'appuyer sur les rsultats de ses sondages sur la plateforme pour prendre des dcisions importantes, une tude suggre que les votes pourraient tre manipuls par des robots. Accountable Tech, une association  but non lucratif qui dfend les droits numriques, a rapport qu'avec moins de 100 dollars, il est possible d'acheter des dizaines de milliers de votes pour des sondages sur Twitter en utilisant des services de manipulation bass sur des robots. L'tude suscite de nouvelles inquitudes quant  la confiance que Musk accorde  cet outil pour tracer l'avenir de l'une des socits de mdias sociaux les plus influentes au monde.*

Le nombre exact de faux comptes sur Twitter a t un point de discorde entre Musk et les anciens propritaires de la plateforme cette anne. Avant l'acquisition, Musk a pass des mois  affirmer que le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter tait frauduleux en raison de la prpondrance des bots sur la plateforme. Il a maintenu qu'au moins 20 % des comptes Twitter taient faux, tandis que le rseau social affirmait que ce nombre est de 5 %. Musk n'a pas t en mesure de prouver ses allgations, et alors qu'il devait faire face  la justice pour avoir renonc  l'accord de rachat, il est brusquement revenu sur sa position et a conclu la transaction le 27 octobre.

Dernirement, Musk a affirm que le problme tait rsolu, sans donner plus de dtails. Comment y est-il parvenu ? Difficile d'y rpondre. Il a ajout que le nombre total d'utilisateurs avait augment sous sa direction. Depuis le rachat, Musk a couramment fait confiance aux sondages pour prendre des dcisions importantes sur l'avenir de la plateforme. Par exemple, il a demand  ses abonns s'il devait rtablir le compte de l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump qui avait t suspendu par l'ancienne direction pour incitation  la violence. Plus rcemment, Musk a sond ses abonns pour savoir s'il devait renoncer  son poste de PDG de Twitter.



Dans ce dernier cas, la majorit a voulu qu'il confie le poste de PDG de Twitter  une autre personne. Musk a affirm qu'"il entendait suivre la volont du peuple", mais a ajout qu'il quittera la direction de l'entreprise ds qu'il aura trouv une personne partageant sa vision pour l'avenir de Twitter. Cependant, selon Accountable Tech, les rsultats des sondages de Musk sont peut-tre biaiss ou manipuls par des bots. Accountable Tech a remis en cause les propos de Musk selon lesquels le nombre de bots sur la plateforme a diminu, mais le groupe a galement dclar que le nombre de faux comptes sur Twitter n'a jamais t aussi lev que maintenant.

Selon un rapport de Platformer, la guerre de Musk contre les bots a conduit Twitter  bloquer le trafic d'une trentaine d'oprateurs de tlphonie mobile dans le monde, coupant ainsi l'accs  des centaines de milliers de comptes dans la rgion Asie-Pacifique. Le blocage des oprateurs aurait depuis t annul. Il y a quelques jours, en rponse  un utilisateur qui suggrait que seuls les abonns de Twitter Blue - le niveau  8 dollars par mois du rseau social qui accorde aux utilisateurs une coche bleue - devraient pouvoir voter sur les politiques de l'entreprise, Musk a rpondu :  bon point. Twitter va procder  ce changement .

 Non seulement les bots fleurissent sous Musk, mais il est maintenant plus facile que jamais d'utiliser des bots pour manipuler les sondages sur Twitter. Tant que Musk continuera  mettre les dcisions majeures de la plateforme entre les mains de quiconque dispose de quelques dollars et de temps libre, Twitter n'est pas sr et est vulnrable  la manipulation par de mauvais acteurs, y compris des gouvernements trangers , a dclar Nicole Gill, cofondatrice et directrice excutive de Accountable Tech. Selon le groupe, les sondages peuvent tre utiliss pour des questions triviales, comme aider  dcider ce que l'on va manger pour le dner.

Pourtant, Musk les utilise pour dterminer l'avenir de Twitter, ce qui incite davantage les services  la demande  apprendre  manipuler cette fonctionnalit.  En rgle gnrale, les dcisions commerciales cls, comme celle de savoir si une personne doit ou non diriger une entreprise, sont prises par les conseils d'administration et les actionnaires, et non par les sondages Twitter. Si cette forme de prise de dcision se poursuit, il est probable que les sondages puissent tre la cible d'acteurs cherchant  manipuler la plateforme , a dclar Lisa Kaplan, directrice gnrale d'Alethea, qui aide les entreprises  attnuer la menace de la dsinformation.



Deux anciens membres de l'quipe de confiance et de scurit de Twitter ont dclar que l'entreprise n'avait pas de garanties appropries pour identifier et radiquer les comportements inauthentiques et la manipulation des sondages Twitter. Twitter est capable de dtecter les faux engagements sur le site, comme les commentaires qui ne proviennent pas de personnes relles. Selon une personne connaissant ces outils, il existe des signaux techniques que les comptes automatiss laissent derrire eux, ce qui permet  Twitter de reprer l'activit et, ventuellement, de la supprimer. La personne a refus d'tre norme par peur de reprsailles.

Selon certains experts, il semble qu'il n'y ait aucun moyen pour Twitter d'annuler les votes manipuls sur un sondage aprs sa fermeture. Yoel Roth, ancien responsable de la confiance et de la scurit chez Twitter, a dclar dans une interview que lorsque Twitter a lanc les sondages en 2015, "l'une des grandes discussions a port sur les compromis entre l'intgrit et la vie prive - garder les journaux ou non.  Nous avons atterri du ct de la confidentialit, afin que Twitter ne sache pas qui a vot pour quoi. Les sondages sont plus susceptibles d'tre manipuls que n'importe quoi d'autre sur Twitter , a dclar Roth.

En dcembre, Accountable Tech a cr un compte fictif appel @VoxPopuliVoxBot et a lanc plusieurs sondages pour analyser l'ampleur de la manipulation possible sur la fonctionnalit de Twitter. Dans le cadre de son sondage le plus populaire, l'tude d'Accountable Tech a rvl que 26 261 votes pouvaient tre mis par des robots pour la modique somme de 57 dollars, les votes tant livrs dans les 24 heures. Selon les chercheurs d'Accountable Tech, pour mener  bien cette exprience, l'tude a fait appel  des services de manipulation facilement disponibles et lous, originaires de Russie, d'Inde et de Turquie.

 Les sondages sur Twitter sont-ils fiables ? , a tweet le compte fictif @VoxPopuliVoxBot le 16 dcembre. Les chercheurs ont tent de dterminer s'il tait possible d'acheter de faux votes  grande chelle, en ciblant un demi-million  un million de votes  livrer en 24 heures, mais les services de manipulation n'avaient pas cette capacit. Si les services de manipulation lous augmentaient leur bande passante, les chercheurs ont estim qu'il en coterait de 2 600  3 600 dollars pour lancer un sondage populaire  cette chelle. Les chercheurs ont galement achet de faux commentaires, likes et abonns sur leur compte factice.



Afin de vrifier si les votes manipuls fonctionnaient sur un sondage en direct, les auteurs de l'tude ont galement achet en dcembre des votes sur un sondage men par Tim Gionet, personnalit mdiatique d'extrme droite nationaliste blanche. Ce dernier gre un compte appel @bakedalaska sur Twitter, qui a rcemment t rintgr sur la plateforme dans le cadre de l'"amnistie gnrale" de Musk pour les comptes interdits - une autre dcision politique prise par Musk aprs avoir organis un sondage. Dans le cadre de son sondage, Gionet a demand  son public le 14 dcembre s'il devait utiliser une insulte raciste sur Twitter.

Les chercheurs affirment avoir achet 2 000 votes pour les options "oui" et "non", afin de neutraliser l'influence sur le sondage, mais de prouver que la manipulation tait ralisable. Cela a cot 13 dollars, et le sondage a t cltur avec les votes des deux options comptabiliss dans les rsultats finaux.  Le peuple a parl , a tweet Gionet le 15 dcembre, aprs que 52 % des 11 764 votes compts ont indiqu l'option "non". Il s'est fait l'cho de la dclaration latine souvent utilise par Musk aprs la ralisation de sondages sur Twitter, qui signifie en gros que la voix du peuple est la voix de Dieu : "Vox Populi, Vox Dei".

Musk, pour sa part, a tendu son utilisation des sondages au-del des questions lies  Twitter. Le 21 dcembre, il a demand si le Congrs devait approuver un projet de loi sur les dpenses fdrales de 1 700 milliards de dollars. Aprs que 71 % d'entre eux ont vot non, Musk a partag le rsultat avec les dirigeants du Snat.  Le peuple a parl , a-t-il tweet.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des rsultats de l'tude d'Accountable Tech ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des sondages sur Twitter ? Les rsultats sont-ils fiables ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Twitter est en mesure d'radiquer les faux comptes de la plateforme ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos de Musk selon lesquels le problme des bots sur Twitter est rsolu ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les utilisateurs de Twitter votent en faveur de la dmission d'Elon Musk du poste de PDG du rseau social, sur les 17,5 millions de votes, 57,5% taient en faveur de son dpart et 42,5% taient contre

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk prvoit que Twitter atteindra le seuil de rentabilit en 2023 et a dfendu ses mesures de rduction des cots sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux

 ::fleche::  34 % des Amricains approuvent la dcision de prise de contrle de Twitter par Elon Musk, 29 % la dsapprouvent et 17 % pensent que ce n'est ni bon ni mauvais

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk envisage de limiter les sondages politiques aux utilisateurs de Twitter Blue, mais n'a pas prcis quand cela sera effectif

----------


## PolumX

> Elon a fait du bon boulot, il a vir la peste woke de twitter et oh magie virer ces gens inutiles fait que la boite va devenir enfin rentable. 
> 
> Twitter a plus chang en 3 mois qu'en 10 ans c'est dire  quel point l'idologique woke gauchiste est un frein  l'innovation.
> 
> Et oui faire de la propagande ne rapporte pas d'argent  part les perfusions des organisations qui ont intrt que l'idologie woke se propage sur cette plateforme.


Twitter a dj t rentable, voir  twitter degage le premier benefice annuel de son histoire c'est en 2018.
Mais il est vrai que twitter et rentabilit dans la mme c'est limite oxymore.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Mais il est vrai que twitter et rentabilit dans la mme c'est limite oxymore.


Ds que tu es rentable, tu es taxable. Se maintenir dans la dette est la technique la plus efficace pour se dvelopper au dpens de la solidarit nationale. Mieux, a te permet de chouiner pour avoir des subventions.
Amazon en a abus avant Twitter.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Twitter est sous le feu des critiques alors que les tweets des profils bleus nouvellement lancs sont remplis de fausses informations, et les usurpations d'identit ont atteint un niveau record sur la plateforme*

*Le dbut de l'anne a t trs difficile pour Twitter. L'application s'est dote d'une nouvelle direction et il n'est pas certain que cela ait jou en sa faveur.
Le grand projet d'Elon Musk de rcrire les rgles de vrification de la plateforme tait considr comme un moyen de lutter contre le nombre croissant de profils trompeurs sur l'application. De nombreux comptes n'ont pas pu tre vrifis de manire authentique et les usurpations d'identit ont atteint un niveau record sur la plateforme.*

Pour la modique somme de 8 dollars, de nombreux comptes ont obtenu le badge "*vrifi*" sur l'application et les dilemmes qui en dcoulent n'ont jamais cess. Elon Musk et les cadres de son quipe savaient que quelque chose devait tre fait rapidement et c'est pourquoi ils ont entrepris de mettre en pause l'abonnement et d'introduire un autre plan.

Un nouveau lancement a t effectu et des mesures supplmentaires ont t prises pour tenter de rduire ce facteur d'usurpation d'identit avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. Musk a notamment introduit des contrles par code couleur pour aider les utilisateurs  diffrencier les profils professionnels des profils habituels. D'autres contrles d'authentification ont galement t introduits et Twitter a vraiment crois les doigts avec le lancement du nouvel abonnement bleu.

Mais maintenant, un norme problme se pose. C'est en fait trs inquitant et cela concerne les personnes qui paient les 8 dollars. Soit ils le font volontairement, soit par inadvertance. L'objectif semble tre de faire de la dsinformation une partie importante de l'application, car les profils ne sont remplis que de cela.

L'information vient d'une nouvelle tude du Quant Lab du Center for Countering Digital Hate. Cette tude montre que les tweets des abonns bleus de l'application suscitent de nombreuses ides fausses sur les vaccins et le changement climatique.

Beaucoup pensent qu'il s'agit de comptes vrifis et continuent donc  les croire comme personne. Pour certains, c'est trs inquitant de savoir jusqu'o cela peut aller.


L'on pouvait penser que les nouveaux abonnements Blue mritaient d'tre crdibles, mais c'est le contraire qui s'est produit. Les mensonges et la dsinformation se rpandent encore plus vite sur cette plateforme.

La recherche met en vidence prs de 60 000 tweets dans leur ensemble et ils comportent des mots comme Ukraine, vaccin, et mme climat. Ils sont partags  gauche et  droite par les utilisateurs de Twitter Blue. Bien qu'ils soient surnomms "individus vrifis", ils ont pay pour des ticks Blue, mais n'ont pas encore pay pour des vrifications.

Et prs de 60 000 tweets publis par les utilisateurs de la plateforme Twitter Blue contiennent de tels termes, qui sont autant de points chauds pour la dsinformation. Ce qui est encore plus alarmant, c'est que tant de ces tweets comportent trois mots-cls qui ont t analyss. Ils comptaient un nombre impressionnant de 930 000 likes, commentaires et autres au total. Et lorsque la vrification des faits a t effectue, il a t triste de constater qu'ils n'taient pas dignes de confiance dans l'ensemble.

L'tude indique galement que plus d'un tweet sur quatre comportait des dtails contraires  la vrit. 

Source : FastCo 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur la question ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette version de Twitter va durer ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk relance Twitter Blue avec de nouveaux mcanismes pour empcher l'usurpation d'identit, les utilisateurs sur iOS supporteront la commission prleve par Apple en payant 11 $ au lieu de 8

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk retarde la vrification payante de Twitter pour viter la commission de 30% perue par Apple sur l'App Store, le forfait d'abonnement Blue devait tre relanc mardi

 ::fleche::  Twitter Blue d'Elon Musk est maintenant en ligne, mais n'est disponible que sur iOS, l'entreprise dploie de nouvelles tiquettes "officielles", puis les supprime quelques heures plus tard

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

Encore une tude aussi propagandiste qu'inintressante.
Bien que je pense que celle-ci est en bonne place pour le championnat de la btise.




> Twitter est sous le feu des critiques alors que les tweets des profils bleus nouvellement lancs sont remplis de fausses informations, et les usurpations d'identit ont atteint un niveau record sur la plateforme
> 
> Le dbut de l'anne a t trs difficile pour Twitter. L'application s'est dote d'une nouvelle direction et il n'est pas certain que cela ait jou en sa faveur.
> Le grand projet d'Elon Musk de rcrire les rgles de vrification de la plateforme tait considr comme un moyen de lutter contre le nombre croissant de profils trompeurs sur l'application. De nombreux comptes n'ont pas pu tre vrifis de manire authentique et les usurpations d'identit ont atteint un niveau record sur la plateforme.
> 
> Pour la modique somme de 8 dollars, de nombreux comptes ont obtenu le badge "*vrifi*" sur l'application et les dilemmes qui en dcoulent n'ont jamais cess. Elon Musk et les cadres de son quipe savaient que quelque chose devait tre fait rapidement et c'est pourquoi ils ont entrepris de mettre en pause l'abonnement et d'introduire un autre plan.
> 
> Un nouveau lancement a t effectu et des mesures supplmentaires ont t prises pour tenter de rduire ce facteur d'usurpation d'identit avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. Musk a notamment introduit des contrles par code couleur pour aider les utilisateurs  diffrencier les profils professionnels des profils habituels. D'autres contrles d'authentification ont galement t introduits et Twitter a vraiment crois les doigts avec le lancement du nouvel abonnement bleu.


Bon, pour l'instant a va, c'est juste un rappel de fait bien connu.




> Mais maintenant, un norme problme se pose. C'est en fait trs inquitant et cela concerne les personnes qui paient les 8 dollars. Soit ils le font volontairement, soit par inadvertance. L'objectif semble tre de faire de la dsinformation une partie importante de l'application, car les profils ne sont remplis que de cela.


L je ne comprends rien ; premirement, je ne vois pas en quoi quelquun peut payer 8$ "par inadvertance", c'est forcment volontaire (ou alors cela signifie que Twitter pratique l'escroquerie/l'ingnierie sociale, mais je pense que cela serait connu). Ensuite, il me semble que le profile bleu n'a pas cens tre autre chose qu'une vrification de lidentit ; or une vrification didentit *n'a rien  voir* avec le contenu post par quelquun.




> L'information vient d'une nouvelle tude du Quant Lab du Center for Countering Digital Hate. Cette tude montre que les tweets des abonns bleus de l'application suscitent de nombreuses ides fausses *sur les vaccins et le changement climatique*.


Ah, mais voil ! Les fameux sujets "magique" qui permettent de justifier n'importe quelle censure ! Il ne manque plus que la lutte contre la pdopornographie  l'apologie du terrorisme  ::ptdr:: .




> Beaucoup pensent qu'il s'agit de comptes vrifis et continuent donc  les croire comme personne. Pour certains, c'est trs inquitant de savoir jusqu'o cela peut aller.


Cela ressemble  du dlire complet, puisqu' aucun moment "l'tude" du QLCCDH ne mentionne un problme dans la vrification d'identit. Cela ne me surprendrait pourtant pas (vu les problmes prcdents  ce sujet), mais il faut dans ce cas le mentionner.




> L'on pouvait penser que les nouveaux abonnements Blue mritaient d'tre crdibles, mais c'est le contraire qui s'est produit. Les mensonges et la dsinformation se rpandent encore plus vite sur cette plateforme.


Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, les nouveaux abonnements Blue ne sont pas censs garantir une quelconque crdibilit. Donc deux phrases pour rien. 




> La recherche met en vidence prs de 60 000 tweets dans leur ensemble et ils comportent des mots comme *Ukraine, vaccin, et mme climat*. Ils sont partags  gauche et  droite par les utilisateurs de Twitter Blue. Bien qu'ils soient surnomms "individus vrifis", ils ont pay pour des ticks Blue mais n'ont pas encore pay pour des vrifications.


D'accord. Du coup, si je dis : Ukraine, vaccin, climat. Hop, cela devient de la dsinformation.
Une fois de plus, ces phrases ne veulent rien dire, c'est mme un charabia incomprhensible. Et c'est quoi, les ces histoires de "vrification" ?? Une fois de plus *aucune information*, pour savoir si la vrification didentit a chou ou non. C'est pourtant le fondement.




> Et prs de 60 000 tweets publis par les utilisateurs de la plateforme Twitter Blue contiennent de tels termes, *qui sont autant de points chauds pour la dsinformation*. Ce qui est encore plus alarmant, c'est que tant de ces tweets comportent trois mots-cls qui ont t analyss. Ils comptaient un nombre impressionnant de 930 000 likes, commentaires et autres au total. Et lorsque la vrification des faits a t effectue, il a t triste de constater qu'ils n'taient pas dignes de confiance dans l'ensemble.


Pourquoi plus ces termes que d'autres ? Il existe des guerres aussi ou plus graves que la guerre en Ukraine (Armnie, Ymen...), des virus aussi ou plus graves que le Covid (Ebola, Zica, le paludisme, la fivre jaune...), des catastrophes cologiques aussi graves que le rchauffement climatique (ozone troposphrique, perte de la biodiversit...). Quant  la signification du "digne de confiance", c'est plutt vague. _Ne jamais oublier l'affaire du Mediator, du sang contamin, de l'origine du cholra  Hati, des erreurs de la recherche sur alzheimer, des preuves invente en Irak (pour justifier la guerre), des "dommages collatraux" en Serbie, des rvlations de WikiLeaks, ect. ect._




> L'tude indique galement que plus d'un tweet sur quatre comportait des dtails contraires  la vrit.


C'est des dtails ou pas ? Il faut savoir.

Visiblement, le _Center for Countering Digital Hate_ semble aussi caricaturale et anti-dmocratie que ses tudes. Il semble s'agir d'ailleurs d'une ONG qui milite uniquement pour la censure sur le web.

Si les rseaux sociaux centraliss n'existaient pas, comme ce genre d'ONG lutterait ? La seule rponse serait la lutte pour le filtrage de sites web via les DNS des FAI.
Et dans le cas o la population utiliserait massivement d'autres DNS, des VPN ou TOR, la CCDH lutterait pour la construction d'un grand pare-feu occidental, d'une interdiction des VPN non filtrs et d'une interdiction complte de TOR. *Exactement comme en Russie et surtout en Chine.*

----------


## Madmac

> ce niveau l, c'est pathologique 
> Donald Trump, sors de ce corps !


C'est bien que tu le mentionne, car les rapports qu"il a dposer prouve que Trump avait raison.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Mastodon atteint les 2,5 millions d'utilisateurs mensuels, profitant des ractions ngatives suscites par les dcisions controverses d'Elon Musk sur Twitter*
*le fondateur de Mastodon en profite pour donner les avantages d'une plate-forme dcentralise  * 

*Le trafic du rival de Twitter, Mastodon, a t multipli par huit en quelques semaines, passant d'environ 300 000 utilisateurs en octobre  2,5 millions en novembre, selon un article de blog du fondateur de la plate-forme, Eugen Rochko. Le chiffre de croissance poustouflant intervient alors qu'une vague d'utilisateurs de Twitter a annonc son intention de changer de service dans un contexte de dcision provoquant souvent la polmique du nouveau propritaire de Twitter, Elon Musk.*

Depuis qu'Elon Musk a finalis son achat de Twitter, certains utilisateurs de l'application de mdias sociaux ont cherch une nouvelle maison  seulement pour dcouvrir qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'options intressantes. Le cofondateur de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, teste en version bta une nouvelle application appele Bluesky, mais il n'y a pas encore de date de lancement.

Lanc en 2016, Mastodon se dveloppe rapidement. Certains ont dcid de fuir Twitter, craignant que la libert d'expression promise par Elon Musk ne se transforme en un gigantesque rgne du libertinage. Ils se sont lancs  la recherche d'un autre endroit pour publier leurs penses en ligne, tandis que des changements controverss dans l'approche de la modration de contenu de Twitter sont attendus.

Il n'y a peut-tre pas d'alternative claire  Twitter, une plate-forme particulirement influente, rapide, riche en textes, conversationnelle et axe sur l'actualit. Mais Mastodon a gagn (un peu) en popularit, au moins auprs des technophiles. Le service ressemble  Twitter, avec une chronologie de courtes mises  jour tries par ordre chronologique plutt que par algorithme. Il permet aux utilisateurs de rejoindre une multitude de serveurs diffrents grs par divers groupes et individus, plutt qu'une plate-forme centrale contrle par une seule entreprise comme Twitter, Instagram ou Facebook.

Contrairement aux grands rseaux sociaux, Mastodon est  la fois gratuit et sans publicit. Il est dvelopp par une organisation  but non lucratif dirige par le crateur de Mastodon, Eugen Rochko, et est soutenu par un financement participatif.

*Un rseau social dcentralis, avantages et inconvnients*

Mastodon n'est pas un site Web unique, mais un rseau de milliers de sites Web appels  instances , galement appels serveurs. Ces serveurs sont  fdrs , ce qui signifie qu'ils sont grs par des entits diffrentes, mais peuvent toujours communiquer entre eux sans avoir besoin de passer par un systme central. Et l'espace dans lequel ils existent tous s'appelle le  fdivers , que certains fanatiques appellent  le Fedi .

Lorsque vous vous inscrivez  Mastodon, la premire chose que vous faites est de choisir un serveur. Il en existe d'autres  usage gnral, comme mastodon.social, ainsi que d'autres, destins  des groupes d'intrt, comme kpop.social ou linuxrocks.online. Il existe galement des serveurs de blagues comme dolphin.town, o la seule chose que les utilisateurs sont autoriss  publier est la lettre  e .

Le serveur devient une partie de votre nom d'utilisateur (par exemple, stephane@kpop.social), et les toots ( la place des tweets, vous avez des toots) que vous voyez sur votre flux sont des toots de vos collgues de serveur, plutt que de l'ensemble de la Fediverse. Mais vous tes galement libre de communiquer avec les personnes d'autres serveurs et mme de "booster" leurs toots publics sur votre flux.

C'est ainsi que Mastodon cre une exprience globale unifie sans tre contrl par une seule entit, a dclar Eugen Rochko, fondateur et dveloppeur principal de Mastodon bas en Allemagne.  Les serveurs sont des fournisseurs de services, comme Hotmail et Gmail le sont pour le courrier lectronique. Cela ne signifie pas que les diffrents serveurs sont isols les uns des autres, comme les forums de la vieille cole , a-t-il dclar.  Avoir un seul compte vous permet de suivre et d'interagir avec n'importe qui dans ce rseau social mondial dcentralis .

Mais le modle de Mastodon comporte ses propres risques. Si le serveur que vous rejoignez disparat, vous pourriez tout perdre, comme si votre fournisseur de messagerie s'arrtait. Un administrateur de serveur Mastodon a galement le contrle ultime sur tout ce que vous faites*: si pour une raison quelconque le propritaire de kpop.social n'aime pas que j'ai boost un toot de dolphin.town, il pourrait le supprimer ou mme "dfdrer" le serveur, ce qui bloquerait compltement tous les toots dolphin.town du serveur k-pop. Un administrateur de serveur pourrait galement espionner les toots privs s'il le voulait ou supprimer des comptes pour une raison quelconque.

Rochko a dclar que les nouveaux utilisateurs devraient examiner attentivement qui gre un serveur avant de le rejoindre :  Est-ce une organisation qui a fait ses preuves, qui est digne de confiance, qui est susceptible d'exister depuis longtemps, mais qui a galement une politique de modration ?  Les  bons , a-t-il expliqu,  ont des rgles contre les discours de haine et fournissent les ncessits de base comme les sauvegardes, donc si l'un des administrateurs est heurt par un bus, le serveur ne disparat pas . Rochko a ajout que Mastodon inclut une liste de serveurs contrls sur sa page d'accueil qui rpondent  ces critres. Mais c'est toujours une grande demande pour un tout nouvel utilisateur de comprendre ces choses par lui-mme.

*Twitter empche le partage des liens vers Mastodon et supprime le compte Twitter de Mastodon...*

Sur Mastodon Social, Dan Luu a post le message suivant :




> Twitter a interdit les liens et adresses Mastodon dans les champs de profil dans le but de rduire l'efficacit des outils de recherche de suivi tels que https://fedifinder.glitch.me/, appelant tout logiciel malveillant de lien Mastodon :  chec de la mise  jour du compte : la description est considre comme un logiciel malveillant .
> 
> Au moins pour la technologie, cela ferme la porte de la grange aprs que le cheval se soit enfui.
> 
> La plupart des gens que je suis publient principalement ici. Certains publient de manire croise et quelques-uns ne publient que sur Twitter, les discussions les plus techniques tant plus portes ici.


Les utilisateurs tentant de publier des liens vers des serveurs bloqus recevront  la place un message d'erreur : 


En plus de bloquer certains liens vers Mastodon, Twitter a pris des mesures contre le compte principal de son rival. Le compte Twitter @joinmastodon, qui faisait la publicit du site et de ses fonctionnalits, a t suspendu de manire inattendue jeudi aux cts de ceux de plusieurs journalistes notables (notamment des journalistes du New York Times, de CNN et du Washington Post, entres autres) couvrant les actualits sur Twitter et son nouveau propritaire Elon Musk.

La suspension des liens permettant de rejoindre le rival de Twitter Mastodon est venue aprs que Musk a jur de poursuivre le propritaire d'un compte Twitter qui suivait son jet priv. Ce compte a galement t suspendu. Bien qu'aucune raison n'ait t donne pour la suspension de Mastodon, il y a une concidence dans le temps (dans les quelques heures qui ont prcd, @joinmastodon a partag un lien montrant o la personne qui suit le jet de Musk peut tre trouve sur le site de mdias sociaux rival).

Il en va de mme pour les comptes des journalistes suspendus. Musk a tweet que les comptes qui, selon lui, se livraient  du doxxing (un terme pour dcrire la publication d'informations prives en ligne sur des individus) reoivent une suspension temporaire de sept jours :  Les mmes rgles de doxxing s'appliquent aussi bien aux 'journalistes' qu' tout le monde , a-t-il tweet. Des propos qui avaient dj t confirms par une porte-parole de Twitter qui a dclar que la suspension des comptes des journalistes tait lie au partage en direct des donnes de localisation.

*...ce qui profite  Mastodon*

Le rival de Twitter a vu son trafic tre multipli par huit en quelques semaines, passant d'environ 300 000 utilisateurs en octobre  2,5 millions en novembre, selon un article de blog du fondateur de la plate-forme, Eugen Rochko.

Mardi matin, l'application de Mastodon tait numro 8 parmi les applications gratuites de rseaux sociaux sur le Google Play Store et numro 11 dans la catgorie des rseaux sociaux sur l'App Store d'Apple. (Mastodon est un rseau social dcentralis, ce qui signifie qu'il existe galement de nombreuses applications tierces pour accder  la plate-forme au-del de la sienne)

Malgr la monte rapide de Mastodon, Twitter reste beaucoup plus grand, signalant 238 millions d'utilisateurs quotidiens montisables en juillet. La socit n'a pas communiqu de mesures financires depuis lors, car Musk a conclu son accord pour acheter Twitter, la privatisant, en octobre.

Twitter a cherch  endiguer certaines de ses pertes d'utilisateurs en limitant le partage sur sa plate-forme. Il y a quelques jours, il a discrtement commenc  bloquer les liens vers Mastodon. Puis il a fait de cette pratique une politique explicite, avant qu'une raction vive des utilisateurs n'oblige Musk  suspendre la politique moins de 24 heures plus tard. En plus d'affecter Mastodon, la nouvelle politique couvrait galement les liens vers Facebook, Instagram et Truth Social, et indiquait que les utilisateurs pouvaient tre suspendus pour avoir affich leurs identifiants pour l'une de ces plates-formes dans leurs profils Twitter.

L'interdiction de courte dure de Twitter sur la promotion d'autres plates-formes de mdias sociaux a incit certains utilisateurs  accuser Musk d'abandonner son engagement en faveur de la libert d'expression. L'incident avait concid avec la suspension par Twitter de plusieurs journalistes qui couvraient des actualits relatives  Elon Musk (et loin de lui tre favorables), ce qui a provoqu de nouvelles dfections de Twitter.

Dans le billet de blog, qui reflte les premires remarques du fondateur de Mastodon depuis la suspension des liens, Rochko a soulign le pouvoir important de Musk en tant que propritaire et PDG de Twitter :  C'est un rappel brutal que les plates-formes centralises peuvent imposer des limites arbitraires et injustes  ce que vous pouvez et ne pouvez pas dire tout en tenant votre graphe social en otage , a crit Rochko.

Ci-dessous son billet en entier :

Le 16 dcembre, Twitter a suspendu notre compte @joinmastodon aprs qu'il ait partag un lien vers le compte Mastodon nouvellement enregistr de @ElonJet, un compte qui diffuse les donnes publiques de trajectoire de vol du jet priv d'Elon Musk, qui tait auparavant suspendu de Twitter lui-mme. Dans le mme temps, les comptes de plusieurs journalistes de grandes publications telles que CNN, le New York Times, le Washington Post, ainsi que de divers journalistes indpendants, ont galement t suspendus pour avoir point vers le compte lui-mme ou parl de l'vnement. Nous avons galement commenc  recevoir des rapports selon lesquels les utilisateurs n'taient pas en mesure de tweeter des liens vers des serveurs Mastodon, y compris ceux totalement indpendants du compte @ElonJet, rencontrant un message d'erreur affirmant que les liens taient identifis comme  potentiellement dangereux , parmi lesquels George Takei, ce qui rend plus difficile pour les gens de partager leurs profils Mastodon.

Ceci est un rappel brutal que les plates-formes centralises peuvent imposer des limites arbitraires et injustes  ce que vous pouvez et ne pouvez pas dire tout en tenant votre graphe social en otage. Chez Mastodon, nous pensons qu'il n'est pas ncessaire qu'il y ait un intermdiaire entre vous et votre public et que les journalistes et les institutions gouvernementales en particulier ne devraient pas avoir  s'appuyer sur une plate-forme prive pour atteindre le public. Notre logiciel gratuit et open source permet  quiconque d'exploiter une plate-forme de mdias sociaux entirement sur sa propre infrastructure, entirement sous son propre contrle, tout en se connectant  un rseau social mondial dcentralis. Non seulement cela permet  des organisations comme le gouvernement allemand ou la Commission europenne de grer leurs propres serveurs Mastodon o ils publient des informations importantes qui sont distribues  des milliers de leurs abonns sur de nombreux serveurs Mastodon diffrents, mais cela vous donne galement la libert de choisir un social fournisseur de mdias de la mme manire que vous choisiriez un fournisseur de tlphone, d'Internet ou de messagerie lectronique, et de passer de l'un  l'autre tout en conservant vos abonns.

Bien qu'il ne manque pas de plates-formes de mdias sociaux nouvelles et anciennes, il s'agit d'une approche radicalement diffrente des mdias sociaux qui offre quelque chose que les mdias sociaux traditionnels ne peuvent pas. C'est peut-tre l'une des raisons pour lesquelles Mastodon a rcemment explos en popularit, passant d'environ 300 000 utilisateurs actifs mensuels  2,5 millions entre les mois d'octobre et novembre, avec de plus en plus de journalistes, de personnalits politiques, d'crivains, d'acteurs et d'organisations qui font la migration. Comprenant que la libert de la presse est absolument essentielle pour une dmocratie fonctionnelle, nous sommes ravis de voir Mastodon grandir et devenir un nom familier dans les salles de rdaction du monde entier, et nous nous engageons  continuer d'amliorer notre logiciel pour faire face aux nouveaux dfis qui se prsentent avec une croissance rapide et une demande croissante.

Source : Mastodon

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir Mastodon gagner en popularit ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du point de vue du fondateur de Mastodon voquant l'avantage des plates-formes dcentralises sur cet aspect prcis ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est bien que tu le mentionne, car les rapports qu"il a dposer prouve que Trump avait raison.


Tu peux dtailler?

Parce que fox news tant trs partisan... Je ne prend pas leur affirmations directement...

Ce que j'ai vu c'est que lors de l'affaire hunter Biden la publication avait t retarde de 2 jours, ce qui me semble tout a fait raisonnable pour faire une vrification/modration dans un sujet aussi sensible.
Et que les demandes de suppressions des dmocrates paraissaient lgitimes et habituelles pour des lections. Twitter ouvrant des canaux spcifiques pour les lections vers les diffrents partis en lice pour grer ce genre de sujet.


J'ai du mal a voir ce que les documents de Musk prouvent..  et comme l'on demand certains... Tant qu  faire autant tout divulguer que des parties de l'info.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk peine  ramener les annonceurs sur Twitter, malgr les nombreuses runions entames, la satisfaction des utilisateurs  l'gard du service Twitter est galement en baisse*

*Aprs avoir pris le contrle de la plateforme Twitter, le milliardaire Elon Musk a apport une plthore de changements. Si certains ont t accepts  bras ouverts, d'autres ne l'ont pas t.*

De nombreux employs ont t mis  la porte et l'application a rtabli des comptes controverss et suspendus depuis longtemps. Il a galement apport des modifications concernant les licenciements d'employs, mais les annonceurs ont vraiment donn du fil  retordre au milliardaire. 

De nombreuses applications dpendent directement des annonceurs pour leurs revenus et Twitter est l'une d'entre elles. Une nouvelle tude de Pathmatics met en lumire un rsultat trs significatif. En effet, la majorit des annonceurs de la socit ont interrompu leurs actions, ce qui a entran une perte considrable de bnfices pour Twitter.

Pour mettre les choses en perspective, le chiffre d'affaires stupfiant de 5 milliards de dollars ralis par Twitter l'anne dernire provenait essentiellement de la publicit. 

Elon Musk a tenu des runions  plusieurs reprises avec des annonceurs pour essayer d'aller au fond des choses ces derniers temps.

D'un ct, il se voit promettre les publicits les plus innovantes, qui permettent aux utilisateurs d'effectuer des achats directement et offrent un plus grand nombre de possibilits vido. D'un autre ct, on lui promet des outils qui empchent les publicits d'apparatre  ct de contenus rprhensibles. 

Alors que certains acheteurs d'annonces affirment qu'il leur suffit d'assister  quelques changements sur la plateforme avant de prendre la dcision de revenir, d'autres continuent d'exprimer leur inquitude quant aux mesures qu'Elon Musk prend quotidiennement en tant que PDG de l'entreprise. Il s'agit de l'laboration des rgles de l'entreprise et des tweets jugs controverss.

D'une manire semblable  la sparation de l'art et du vritable artiste, de nombreux annonceurs ont du mal  loigner Twitter d'Elon Musk. De plus, la rgle a t instaure pour que Musk puisse s'assurer que le sujet de discussion n'est pas vit. Mais les critiques estiment qu'ils ne savent pas pourquoi Elon Musk se plaint en premier lieu. Selon eux, il s'est attir cette colre tout seul et doit assumer la responsabilit de ses actes.


D'autre part, une enqute rcente montre que la satisfaction des utilisateurs  l'gard du service Twitter est galement en baisse.

Il sera intressant de voir comment les choses vont voluer prochainement, car M. Musk a bien l'intention de quitter son poste de PDG de l'entreprise. Le temps dira quand cela se produira exactement, mais cela soulve une autre question concernant Elon Musk, car cela signifie qu'il pourrait bientt garder une grande distance par rapport  lui-mme et  l'entreprise, grce  un nouveau PDG.

Interrog rcemment sur la question, M. Musk a dclar que les annonceurs voulaient qu'il leur garantisse un retour sur investissement important et sain. Cette demande, ajoute-t-il, est trs raisonnable, car les temps sont difficiles sur le plan conomique et il est temps que les annonceurs posent des questions difficiles. 

Sources : Pathmatics, YouGov

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les annonceurs reviendront sur Twitter si Elon Musk maintient tous les changements qu'il a apports  la plateforme ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'exode des annonceurs de Twitter, plus d'un tiers des 100 principaux clients de Twitter n'ont pas fait de publicit sur la plateforme, depuis qu'Elon Musk en a pris les commandes

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk tente de persuader les annonceurs de revenir en affirmant que la croissance des utilisateurs est  son apoge, assurant que l'utilisation de Twitter est   un niveau record LOL 

 ::fleche::  Twitter 2.0 : aucune de nos politiques n'a chang. La socit d'Elon Musk promet transparence et scurit, mais les critiques craignent que ce message soit simplement destin  calmer les annonceurs

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Mouais.

annonceurs, publicitaire et autres, vont mcaniquement revenir vers Tweeter ou d'autres vont se mettre en place.
Il y a trop de monde sur la plateforme pour que ces gens l dlaissent un site comme Tweeter.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Mastodon, le rival de Twitter, rejette toute ide de financement afin de prserver son statut d'organisme  but non lucratif*
*le fondateur aurait refus les offres de cinq socits de capital-risque*

*Mastodon surfe sur la vague de chaos qui rgne chez son rival Twitter, gagnant des milliers d'utilisateurs depuis le rachat par Elon Musk. Mais il n'entend pas saisir l'occasion pour devenir une entreprise  la recherche de profit. Le crateur de la plateforme, le dveloppeur allemand Eugen Rochko, a dclar lors d'une rcente interview que Mastodon a refus plus de cinq propositions d'investissement de socits de capital-risque de la Silicon Valley au cours des derniers mois. Il a dclar avoir rejet ces offres dans le but de "prserver le statut unique d'organisme  but non lucratif de la plateforme de mdias sociaux".*

Mastodon a enregistr des centaines de milliers de nouveaux inscrits entre novembre et dcembre, et encore plus depuis le dbut de la saga Twitter/Musk. Lors d'une rcente interview au Financial Times, Rochko a dclar que l'afflux de nouveaux utilisateurs a suscit l'intrt des investisseurs en capital-risque. Il a dclar avoir reu des offres d'au moins cinq investisseurs en capital-risque bass aux tats-Unis pour investir des "centaines de milliers de dollars" pour soutenir le produit. Cependant, Rochko a dclin les diffrentes propositions, affirmant que le statut de Mastodon en tant qu'organisme  but non lucratif est "intouchable".

Selon lui, l'indpendance de Mastodon et le choix des styles de modration sur ses serveurs faisaient partie de son attrait.  Mastodon ne se transformera pas en tout ce que vous dtestez de Twitter. Le fait qu'il puisse tre vendu  un milliardaire controvers, le fait qu'il puisse tre ferm, faire faillite, etc. C'est la diffrence de paradigmes [entre les plateformes] , a dclar Rochko. Selon lui, une multitude de raisons font que Mastodon est attrayant, notamment le fait qu'il soit gr par une organisation  but non lucratif, ne dispose d'aucune infrastructure publicitaire, d'aucune montisation intgre et d'aucun algorithme.



Mastodon est un rseau social dcentralis compos de serveurs indpendants organiss autour de thmes, sujets ou intrts spcifiques. Les gens peuvent rejoindre des serveurs, se suivre les uns les autres, engager des conversations et faire toutes sortes de choses qu'ils s'attendent  faire sur un rseau social comme Twitter. La plateforme existe depuis mars 2016, mais elle n'a vraiment explos que fin 2022, aprs que Musk a rachet Twitter pour la modique somme de 44 milliards de dollars. Mastodon a bnfici d'un afflux massif de nouveaux utilisateurs au cours des deux derniers mois, dont beaucoup ont quitt la plateforme rivale.

Mastodon est open source et la structure fondatrice de Mastodon est enregistre par son fondateur en tant qu'organisation  but non lucratif en Allemagne, sous le nom "Mastodon gGmbH", en aot 2021.  Mastodon est libre et open source. Il n'y a pas de publicit, respecte votre vie prive et permet aux personnes/communauts de s'autogouverner. C'est parce que chez Mastodon, nous prsentons une vision des mdias sociaux qui ne peut tre achete et possde par aucun milliardaire, et nous nous efforons de crer une plateforme mondiale plus rsiliente sans incitation au profit , peut-on lire sur le site Web de l'organisation.

Mastodon compterait principalement sur les dons pour financer sa plateforme. Par exemple, il collecte environ 25 000 dollars par mois par le biais de Patreon auprs de plus de 8 500 donateurs rguliers. Entre octobre et novembre, la base d'utilisateurs actifs mensuels de la plateforme est passe de 300 000  plus de 2,5 millions, tandis que les tlchargements quotidiens des applications de Mastodon sont passs de 6 000 le 27 octobre - jour du rachat de Twitter par Musk -  243 000 le 18 novembre. En outre, il faut noter que Mastodon n'est pas le seul rival de Twitter  bnficier du chaos cr par Musk au sein de l'entreprise.

Des services tels que Tumblr ont galement enregistr un afflux important de nouveaux utilisateurs. Rochko est l'unique actionnaire de Mastodon et se verse un salaire de seulement 3 100  (3 290 $) par mois. Malgr ses revenus relativement faibles, du moins par rapport aux fondateurs et dirigeants d'autres plateformes de mdias sociaux, Rochko ne manque pas d'ambition. Il a dclar au Financial Times que son objectif  long terme tait que Mastodon remplace Twitter en tant que premire plateforme de microblogging au monde.  La route est longue, mais en mme temps, elle est plus grande qu'elle ne l'a jamais t , a-t-il dclar.

Cependant, Mastodon peut-il rellement remplacer Twitter ? Les principales diffrences entre Mastodon et Twitter -  but lucratif ou non, centralis ou fdr - font qu'il est difficile de dire si Twitter peut tre remplac. De nombreux utilisateurs de Twitter semblent penser que c'est le cas actuellement, mais les plateformes sont si diffrentes qu'il est difficile de dire si cela arrivera. D'autant que la plupart des personnes qui ont dit qu'elles quittaient Twitter pour Mastodon ne sont pas vraiment parties. Mais il est probable que plusieurs anciens utilisateurs de Twitter trouveront le modle de rseau dcentralis de Mastodon prfrable  Twitter.

Par contre, l'utilisateur moyen restera probablement fidle  la plateforme qu'il connat,  moins qu'un concurrent plus direct n'merge. Ce mois-ci, Twitter a suspendu temporairement les comptes de Mastodon et de plusieurs journalistes, allguant qu'ils ont partag du contenu sur la trajectoire de vol du jet priv de Musk. Twitter a galement laiss entendre qu'il interdirait les liens vers des plateformes de mdias sociaux rivales, y compris Mastodon, mais a ensuite fait marche arrire sur cette politique. Rochko a dclar que cela prouve que les plateformes centralises peuvent imposer des limites arbitraires et injustes aux utilisateurs.

Les nouveaux utilisateurs de Mastodon ont rencontr des problmes, certains serveurs ayant du mal  faire face  l'augmentation du niveau d'activit et  la confusion des politiques de modration sur les diffrents serveurs. Josh Cowls, chercheur  l'Oxford Internet Institute, a dclar que Mastodon pourrait voluer vers une plateforme "satellite" de Twitter, "qui serait davantage utilise lorsque Twitter est en panne, ainsi qu'en rponse  d'autres scandales lis  Musk".

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dclarations du fondateur de Mastodon ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Mastodon pourrait remplacer Twitter  l'avenir ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Mastodon atteint les 2,5 millions d'utilisateurs mensuels, profitant des ractions ngatives suscites par les dcisions controverses d'Elon Musk sur Twitter

 ::fleche::  Prs de 30 000 nouveaux utilisateurs se sont inscrits sur Mastodon aprs le rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk, l'alternative open source  Twitter connat un nouvel essor

 ::fleche::  Twitter empche ses utilisateurs de partager des liens vers son rival Mastodon, affichant un message indiquant que le site est  potentiellement dangereux . Le compte Twitter de Mastodon a t suspendu

 ::fleche::  Mastodon continue de crotre, profitant de la polmique qui rgne autour de Twitter. Malgr tout, l'alternative dcentralise ne reprsente que 0,27 % de la taille de Twitter

----------


## Madmac

> Le fait que L'UE donne tant d'importance  un rseau social prouve de la dcadence de l'institution


La dcadence de UE n'est plus  prouver. Poutine vient de les avertir qu'il ne vendrait plus de ptrole au pays qui imposerait un plafond sur le prix de vente du ptrole. Il faut vraiment une bande de consangains retards mentalement pour croire qu'il allait accepter de vendre une richesse non-renouvelable  perte.

----------


## Madmac

> Tu peux dtailler?
> 
> Parce que fox news tant trs partisan... Je ne prend pas leur affirmations directement...


Parce que tu crois que d'ignorer compltement las nouvelle comme les autre mdias est mieux. Fox ne fait que de faire un contre-rendu du rsultat de la publication des mmos internes et des couriels. Il n'y a pas grand chose  interprter quand la direction explique qu'ils ne savent pas comment ils peuvent justifier le bannisement de Trump.




> Ce que j'ai vu c'est que lors de l'affaire hunter Biden la publication avait t retarde de 2 jours, ce qui me semble tout a fait raisonnable pour faire une vrification/modration dans un sujet aussi sensible.
> Et que les demandes de suppressions des dmocrates paraissaient lgitimes et habituelles pour des lections. Twitter ouvrant des canaux spcifiques pour les lections vers les diffrents partis en lice pour grer ce genre de sujet.


Une campagne lectorale ne dure pas 2 jours. Et ils ont censur cette info pendant toute la campagne.




> J'ai du mal a voir ce que les documents de Musk prouvent..  et comme l'on demand certains... Tant qu  faire autant tout divulguer que des parties de l'info.


C'est un choix stratgique. En rvlant les informations en tranche, les mdias traditionels ne peuvent ignor les contenu comme ils ont fait pour Wikileak.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter poursuivi pour non-paiement de loyer pour les bureaux de son sige social  San Francisco,*
*les poursuites contre le rseau social se multiplient depuis la prise de pouvoir d'Elon Musk*

*Twitter Inc. a t poursuivi pour avoir omis de payer 136 250 $ de loyer pour ses bureaux  San Francisco. Le propritaire, Columbia Reit - 650 California LLC, a dclar avoir inform Twitter le 16 dcembre qu'il serait en dfaut sur son bail pour le 30e tage de l'immeuble Hartford dans cinq jours  moins que le loyer ne soit pay. Le locataire ne s'est pas conform, a dclar Columbia Reit dans la plainte, dpose jeudi devant le tribunal d'tat de San Francisco.*

Au cours des deux premires semaines de dcembre, Elon Musk a secou le service juridique de Twitter, dissous un conseil qui conseillait la socit de mdias sociaux sur les questions de scurit et continue de prendre des mesures drastiques pour rduire les cots.

Musk semble se prparer  des batailles juridiques sur Twitter, qu'il a achet en octobre pour 44 milliards de dollars, selon sept personnes familires avec les conversations internes. Lui et son quipe ont rorganis le service juridique de Twitter et expuls l'un de ses conseillers les plus proches dans le processus. Ils ont galement demand aux employs de ne pas payer les fournisseurs en prvision d'ventuels litiges, ont dclar les sources.

Pour rduire les cots, Twitter n'a pas pay le loyer de son sige social  San Francisco ni de l'un de ses bureaux mondiaux depuis des semaines, ont dclar trois personnes proches de l'entreprise. Twitter a galement refus de payer une facture de 197 725 dollars pour des vols charters privs effectus la semaine de la prise de contrle de Musk, selon une copie d'une plainte dpose devant le tribunal de district du New Hampshire.

Les dirigeants de Twitter ont galement discut des consquences du refus des indemnits de dpart  des milliers de personnes qui ont t licencies depuis la prise de contrle, ont dclar deux personnes proches des pourparlers. Et Musk a menac les employs de poursuites s'ils parlent aux mdias et  agissent d'une manire contraire  l'intrt de l'entreprise .

Les mesures agressives indiquent que Musk continue de rduire les dpenses et de plier ou de rompre les accords prcdents de Twitter pour faire sa marque. Son rgne a t caractris par le chaos, une srie de dmissions et de licenciements, des annulations des suspensions de comptes et des rgles prcdentes de la plateforme et des dcisions capricieuses qui ont fait fuir les annonceurs.

*Le passage d'un membre du cercle d'Elon Musk chez Twitter aura t de courte dure*

Alors qu'il est pass au rle de nouveau leader de Twitter, Musk a eu  ses cts un casting de professionnels du droit en rotation. En octobre, il a licenci le directeur juridique et l'avocat gnral de Twitter  pour un motif valable  quelques heures aprs la clture de son acquisition et a nomm son avocat personnel, Alex Spiro, pour diriger les questions juridiques et politiques de l'entreprise.

Spiro ne travaille plus sur Twitter, selon six personnes au courant de la dcision. Ces personnes ont dclar que Musk n'tait pas satisfait de certaines des dcisions prises par Spiro, un clbre avocat de la dfense pnale qui a dfendu avec succs le milliardaire dans une affaire de diffamation trs mdiatise fin 2019 et s'est fray un chemin dans l'intrieur du cercle du propritaire de Twitter.

Parmi ces dcisions figurait l'appel de Spiro  conserver l'avocat gnral adjoint de Twitter, James A. Baker, malgr les diffrentes sries de licenciements de Musk. Baker avait t avocat gnral au F.B.I. jusquen mai 2018  conseillant lagence sur des enqutes politiquement tendues sur le serveur de messagerie priv dHillary Clinton et la campagne de Donald J. Trump  et a rejoint Twitter en 2020.

Dbut dcembre, Musk a dclar avoir licenci Baker aprs avoir appris que l'avocat tait charg d'examiner les communications internes concernant la dcision de l'entreprise de supprimer un article du New York Post de 2020 sur l'ordinateur portable de Hunter Biden. Musk avait ordonn que ces communications, qu'il a appeles les  Twitter Files , soient transmises  un groupe de journalistes pour divulguer et discrditer la prise de dcision des anciens dirigeants de l'entreprise.

*Le propritaire des bureaux de Twitter  San Francisco poursuit l'oiseau bleu*

Twitter Inc. a t poursuivi pour avoir omis de payer 136 250 $ de loyer pour ses bureaux  San Francisco. Le propritaire, Columbia Reit - 650 California LLC, a dclar avoir inform Twitter le 16 dcembre qu'il serait en dfaut sur son bail pour le 30e tage de l'immeuble Hartford dans cinq jours  moins que le loyer ne soit pay. Le locataire ne s'est pas conform, a dclar Columbia Reit dans la plainte, dpose jeudi devant le tribunal d'tat de San Francisco.

Twitter n'a pas pay de loyer pour son sige social ni pour aucun de ses autres bureaux mondiaux, depuis des semaines.


*Une socit de logiciels de Bay Area poursuit Twitter pour rupture de contrat*

Une plainte indique que Twitter n'a pas pay une facture de 1 092 000 $ dans un contrat de logiciel qui n'expire qu' la fin de 2024, et que la socit dirige par Elon Musk a apparemment l'intention de ne pas verser au fournisseur des paiements supplmentaires de 7 millions de dollars. Imply Data, Inc. a poursuivi Twitter devant la Cour suprieure de Californie du comt de San Francisco, allguant une rupture de contrat.

Imply Data Inc. affirme qu'aprs avoir pay des factures totalisant environ 4,4 millions de dollars dans le cadre d'un contrat de services logiciels propritaires qui court jusqu'en 2024, Twitter n'a pas pay sa facture trimestrielle du 30 novembre et  a renonc  toute obligation de payer de futures factures , selon la plainte dpose devant le tribunal de l'tat de San Francisco. Imply a estim ses dommages  plus de 8 millions de dollars.

Imply, qui a t fonde en 2015 et est base  Burlingame, en Californie, a dclar que son procs marque un  exemple flagrant  du refus de Twitter de payer ce qu'il doit  d'autres entreprises  sans motif valable .

Dans la plainte, Imply a dclar qu'avant l'arrive de Musk, Twitter avait vers  la socit de logiciels plus de 10 millions de dollars sur quatre ans et  a toujours t trs satisfait du produit d'Imply et de ses services de maintenance et d'assistance associs . Une dcision a t prise  la mi-2021 de prolonger leur contrat de trois ans supplmentaires.




> Selon des articles de presse, Twitter refuse de payer ses vendeurs et fournisseurs sans motif valable depuis l'acquisition de l'entreprise par l'homme le plus riche du monde, Elon Musk. Ce procs implique un tel cas flagrant. Depuis plus de quatre ans, Imply a concd sous licence son logiciel propritaire  Twitter, et Twitter a pay Imply plus de 10 millions de dollars. Twitter a toujours t trs satisfait du produit d'Imply et de ses services de maintenance et d'assistance associs.
> 
> Ainsi,  la mi-2021, les parties ont prolong la dure de leur licence logicielle et de leur contrat de service pour trois annes supplmentaires du 1er octobre 2021 au 30 septembre 2024. Twitter a ensuite effectu les quatre premiers paiements trimestriels de 1 092 000 $, soit un total d'environ 4,4 millions de dollars.
> 
> Cependant, peu de temps aprs la clture de l'achat de Twitter par Musk, Twitter a refus de payer la facture trimestrielle impaye, qui tait due le 30 novembre 2022, et Twitter a dclin toute obligation de payer les futures factures d'Imply, malgr le libell sans ambigut de la licence du logiciel et du contrat de service exigeant que Twitter le fasse. Imply a donc subi un prjudice d'un montant  prouver au procs, mais qui dpassera 8 millions de dollars plus les intrts avant jugement et les honoraires et frais d'avocat


Imply dveloppe une base de donnes base sur le logiciel open source Apache Druid ainsi que des produits de gestion et de surveillance des clusters Druid.

Le New York Times a rapport le 22 novembre que Twitter se dbarrassait de certains fournisseurs. La plainte d'Imply note la couverture mdiatique de Twitter refusant de payer les vendeurs et dit :  Ce procs implique un cas aussi flagrant .

Imply a tlcharg (upload) la facture de 1 092 000 $ sur le portail des fournisseurs de Twitter, et la facture a t approuve par Twitter le 5 octobre, selon la plainte.  Le 28 novembre 2022, lorsqu'Imply a accd au portail du fournisseur, Imply a appris que Twitter avait supprim la facture et cltur le contrat de licence , indique le procs.

Imply indique que Twitter  a galement tlcharg une chane de messagerie interne sur le portail des fournisseurs pour prendre en charge ces actions . Dans sa plainte, l'entreprise a soulign que cette chane de courrier lectronique comprenait un message de Martin O'Neill, responsable de l'approvisionnement stratgique mondial chez Twitter, qui dclarait :  Un avertissement que nous ne paierons plus Imply. Si nous pouvons les signaler dans notre systme AP pour n'acheminer aucune de leurs factures pour approbation, ce serait formidable, merci ! 

La dirigeante de Twitter qui a reu l'e-mail, Kristena Bravo,  a transmis cet e-mail  d'autres employs de Twitter et a crit : "Pouvez-vous s'il vous plat annuler toutes les factures d'Imply actuellement en attente dans Oracle (le cas chant) et dsactiver le fournisseur en utilisant l'e-mail ci-dessous comme preuve ? " , a relat la plainte.

Aprs avoir examin ces e-mails, Imply a interrog Twitter sur l'tat du paiement d le 30 novembre.  Le service des comptes fournisseurs de Twitter a inform Imply que la facture avait t "annule" et que, si Imply avait des inquitudes, Imply devrait "contacter le Partenaire commercial [d'Imply chez] Twitter. Imply a contact Twitter pour discuter de l'annulation de la facture ; cependant, Twitter n'a pas encore rpondu en substance  cette demande , a indiqu la plainte.

Imply demande des dommages-intrts pour rupture de contrat.  Imply prvoit que la violation de Twitter se poursuivra, le montant en dfaut augmentant chaque trimestre jusqu' la fin de la dure du contrat de licence La violation de Twitter a caus des prjudices  Imply d'un montant qui sera prouv au procs, mais qui sera probablement tre suprieur  8 millions de dollars , a dclar Imply au tribunal.

La plainte allgue galement la violation de l'engagement de bonne foi et d'utilisation quitable, et la rupture anticipe de contrat :  Twitter a expressment, sans quivoque et absolument procd  une rupture anticipe du contrat de licence en dclarant que Twitter ne paierait pas Imply et en demandant  ses employs de ne pas approuver les factures et de dsactiver Imply du portail des fournisseurs. Twitter a ainsi viol le contrat de licence , assure l'entreprise.

Twitter peut faire valoir qu'il avait le droit de rsilier le contrat plus tt. La plainte d'Imply a dclar qu'il y avait un diffrend entre les socits quant  savoir  si Twitter avait le droit unilatral de rsilier le contrat de licence avant la fin de sa dure . Imply demande un jugement dclaratoire selon lequel Twitter n'a pas ce droit.

Source : plainte de Columbia Reit

----------


## Madmac

Cette fois, il sera question de toute la dinformation autour COVID, le lab de Wuhan et le vaccin.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je le demande vraiment ce que EM cherche.

Il serait en train de se prparer une carrire politique que je ne serai pas surpris.

Pour l'affaire Biden, je doute que les choses soient si simple. On a des Fake news et de la dsinformation massive de plus en plus souvent... Et je ne sais pas comment a peut se traiter sans tre condamn par la populace par la suite.

Pour Trump, idem. Bien sr que des discussions et des dsaccords ont exist en interne...

Mais vu la situation incontrlable et totalement nouvelle... Que pouvait ils faire d'autres.

Mme si on part dans l'ide que Trump n tait pas l'organisateur... Il avait le pouvoir et la responsabilit d'arrter tout. Et il n'a rien fait. Rien que a c'est super suspect.
Twitter pouvait il attendre que la justice fasse son travail pour bloquer le compte... Je ne pense pas.

----------


## Axel Mattauch

En gardant l'argent et refusant de payer ses modestes dettes: c'est une technique imparable pour rester riche...

Il me semble que Trump, entre autres, utilise ce mme subterfuge.

----------


## Advaxendayi

Oui, Musk ne serait pas contr pour toute for me de dirigence mais cette fois ci, l'affaire semble dingue.

Je ne pense pas qu'il voulait se retenir du paiement du loyer pour se retrouver sur le classement FORBES au dbut de l'anne.

Il ya quelques chose qui ne marche pas srement.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les licenciements sur Twitter se poursuivent en 2023 : Elon Musk aurait licenci le personnel de modration du contenu en Irlande et  Singapour,*
*Twitter a perdu environ 5000 de ses 7500 travailleurs sous Musk * 

*Twitter Inc a procd  de nouvelles rductions de personnel dans l'quipe de confiance et de scurit charge de la modration du contenu mondial et dans l'unit lie au discours de haine et au harclement, a rapport Bloomberg samedi. Au moins une douzaine de rductions supplmentaires vendredi soir ont touch les travailleurs des bureaux de l'entreprise  Dublin et  Singapour, selon le rapport, citant des personnes proches du dossier.

Parmi les personnes licencies sur la plate-forme de mdias sociaux appartenant  Elon Musk figurent Nur Azhar Bin Ayob, une recrue relativement rcente en tant que responsable de l'intgrit du site pour la rgion Asie-Pacifique, et Analuisa Dominguez, directrice principale de la politique des revenus de Twitter, a rapport Bloomberg. Les travailleurs des quipes traitant de la politique sur la dsinformation, les appels mondiaux et les mdias d'tat sur la plate-forme ont galement t limins, ajoute le rapport.*

La vice-prsidente de la confiance et de la scurit de Twitter, Ella Irwin, a confirm  Reuters que Twitter avait procd  des coupes dans l'quipe de confiance et de scurit vendredi soir, mais n'a pas donn de dtails :  Nous avons des milliers de personnes au sein de Trust and Safety qui travaillent  la modration de contenu et n'avons pas fait de coupes dans les quipes qui font ce travail quotidiennement , a-t-elle prcis par e-mail. Certaines des rductions, a-t-elle indiqu, concernaient des domaines qui manquaient de volume pour continuer  exister ou des domaines o il tait logique de se consolider.

Peu de temps aprs la prise de pouvoir d'Elon Musk, Twitter a licenci prs de 50% de ses employs, y compris les employs de l'quipe de confiance et de scurit, a reconnu le responsable de la scurit et de l'intgrit de l'entreprise, Yoel Roth, dans un tweet :  La rduction de nos ressources humaines d'hier a touch environ 15 % de notre organisation Trust & Safety (contre environ 50 % de licenciements  l'chelle de l'entreprise), notre personnel de modration de premire ligne subissant le moins d'impact . Twitter a donc licenci environ 3 700 employs dbut novembre dans le cadre d'une mesure de rduction des cots par Musk, et des centaines d'autres ont ensuite dmissionn. 

Plusieurs membres de l'quipe d'apprentissage automatique, d'thique, de transparence et de responsabilit (META pour Machine Learning, Ethics, Transparency and Accountability) de Twitter, y compris son ancien chef, ont publi sur Twitter qu'ils n'taient plus dans l'entreprise. Au moins un des anciens travailleurs a suggr que toute l'quipe tait dissoute.

Via des tweets, plusieurs membres de l'quipe META ont indiqu qu'ils sont touchs par les licenciements. Le chef de META, Rumman Chowdhury, a publi une capture d'cran montrant qu'elle tait apparemment jecte de son compte de messagerie Twitter avec pour lgende t :  Cela a-t-il dj commenc ? Bonne veille de licenciement !  Rumman Chowdhury, qui a dirig un certain nombre d'initiatives de transparence au sein de l'entreprise, notamment le lancement d'un premier dfi de prime de biais algorithmique en son genre, a poursuivi en disant :  Ce n'est dfinitivement que le dbut de la descente de ce site .

D'autres anciens membres de l'quipe META ont dclar qu'ils avaient galement t licencis, l'ancienne Senior Engineering Manager, Joan Deitchman, dclarant que  l'quipe n'est plus . 

De son ct, Elon Musk a tent de justifier la dcision de se sparer d'autant d'employs :  En ce qui concerne la rduction des effectifs de Twitter, malheureusement, il n'y a pas d'autre choix lorsque l'entreprise perd plus de 4 millions de dollars par jour. Toutes les personnes sorties se sont vu offrir 3 mois d'indemnit de dpart, soit 50 % de plus que l'exigence lgale .


*Des plaintes  foison pour dnoncer les licenciements*

*Twitter ciblerait les femmes de manire disproportionne dans les licenciements*

La socit a t frappe par un procs le mois dernier qui a affirm que la socit de mdias sociaux ciblait de manire disproportionne les employes dans les licenciements. Le recours collectif propos, dpos dbut dcembre devant le tribunal fdral de San Francisco, indique qu'aprs le rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk, ce dernier avait licenci 57% de ses travailleuses contre 47% des hommes.

La disparit entre les sexes tait plus marque pour les postes d'ingnieurs, o 63% des femmes ont perdu leur emploi contre 48% des hommes, selon la plainte. Le procs intent par deux femmes qui ont t licencies par Twitter en dcembre accuse l'entreprise d'avoir viol les lois fdrales et californiennes interdisant la discrimination sexuelle au travail.

Shannon Liss-Riordan, une avocate des plaignants, a dclar que les femmes  avaient des cibles sur le dos  une fois que Musk a acquis la socit, quels que soient leur talent et leurs contributions. Liss-Riordan reprsente les employs actuels et anciens de Twitter dans trois autres poursuites en cours dposes devant le mme tribunal depuis le mois dernier.

Ces cas comprennent diverses allgations, notamment que Twitter a licenci des employs et des sous-traitants sans le pravis requis par la loi et n'a pas pay l'indemnit de dpart promise, et que Musk a expuls les travailleurs handicaps en refusant d'autoriser le travail  distance et en appelant les employs  tre plus  hardcore .

Au moins trois travailleurs ont dpos sparment des plaintes contre Twitter auprs du National Labor Relations Board des tats-Unis, affirmant qu'ils avaient subi des reprsailles pour avoir plaid en faveur de meilleures conditions de travail.

Twitter a ni les actes rprhensibles dans le procs impliquant un pravis et n'a pas rpondu aux autres plaintes.

*Twitter fait l'objet d'un recours collectif pour des licenciements massifs d'employs sans un pravis de 60 jours comme l'exige la loi*

La plainte allgue que Twitter a commenc ses licenciements le 1er novembre, lorsqu'elle a licenci le principal plaignant dans le procs, Emmanuel Cornet, sans lui fournir le pravis crit appropri.

Ce qui est en violation des lois amricaines et californiennes. La loi WARN note que la vente d'une entreprise entranant des licenciements collectifs ou des fermetures d'usines est incluse - en d'autres termes, la loi WARN s'applique aux licenciements de Twitter, quelle que soit la faon dont on tranche la situation. D'autres plaignants - Justine De Caires, Jessica Pan et Grae Kindel - ont dclar avoir t licencis le jeudi 3 novembre par verrouillage de leur compte. L'action en justice ajoute en outre que le dpartement du dveloppement de l'emploi de Californie n'a pas reu d'avis concernant les licenciements massifs qui ont t enclenchs dbut novembre.

Bien qu'ils aient dj perdu leur emploi, la plainte allgue que les cinq plaignants  sont trs inquiets que Twitter poursuive ces licenciements sans fournir le pravis requis . Les plaignants demandent que Twitter et son propritaire soient contraints de se conformer aux lois WARN fdrale et californienne, qui prvoient toutes deux une priode de notification obligatoire de 60 jours avant les licenciements collectifs. Les plaignants demandent galement des dommages et intrts compensatoires, y compris les dpenses et les salaires dus. Selon les analystes, ces dispositions ne constituent pas une grosse demande de la part de la loi WARN.

Elles seraient conformes aux sanctions prvues par le ministre amricain du Travail en cas de violation de la loi. Cette dernire stipule que toute entreprise reconnue coupable de violation de la loi WARN  est responsable envers chaque employ ls d'un montant comprenant les arrirs de salaire et les avantages sociaux pour la priode de violation, jusqu' 60 jours . C'est beaucoup d'argent qui est d  beaucoup d'employs si Musk ne parvient pas  s'en sortir - il suffit de l'ajouter  la montagne de dettes que lui et ses financiers ont contractes avec l'achat, ce qui est certainement excellent pour l'avenir de la place publique prive d'Internet.

Dans le mme temps, la plainte rappelle au tribunal que Musk a dj licenci des employs sans pravis, faisant rfrence aux licenciements de Tesla. Tesla, dont Musk, le principal actionnaire, a t poursuivi par d'anciens employs aprs un licenciement collectif en juin 2022. Dans cette affaire, Musk a ordonn aux dirigeants de Tesla de mettre en pause toutes les embauches et de se prparer  des suppressions de postes. Les employs n'ont jamais t prvenus et des centaines d'entre eux auraient t licencis quelques semaines plus tard. Les avocats reprsentant deux travailleurs de Tesla ont intent un procs contre Tesla pour non-respect de la loi WARN.

En 2014, des employs de SpaceX ont intent une action en justice  la suite d'un licenciement collectif dans l'usine de l'entreprise  Hawthorne, en Californie. SpaceX a rgl son litige WARN en 2016 avec un versement de 4 millions de dollars rparti entre 4 100 employs. La nouvelle action contre Twitter indique que selon les termes de l'accord de rachat, Musk avait accept de maintenir inchangs la rmunration et les avantages des employs. Cela signifie que les employs licencis devraient recevoir 60 jours de salaire et la valeur au comptant des actions qu'ils devaient recevoir dans les trois mois suivants leur dernire date de travail dans l'entreprise.

 Elon Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde [ndlr. ce qui n'est plus le cas depuis un petit moment dj], a clairement indiqu qu'il pensait que se conformer aux lois fdrales sur le travail tait "insignifiant". Nous avons dpos cette plainte fdrale pour nous assurer que Twitter doit tre tenu responsable de nos lois et pour empcher les employs de Twitter de renoncer  leurs droits sans le savoir. Les employs doivent tre trs prudents avant de signer ce qu'on leur propose. Nous sommes prts  dposer des plaintes au nom des employs de Twitter qui sont licencis sans pravis ni indemnit de licenciement , a dclar Shannon Liss-Riordan, l'un des avocats qui ont dpos la plainte.

 Par ailleurs, nous enqutons pour savoir si Twitter a tent de se soustraire  ses obligations de paiement des stock-options qu'il doit aux employs en les licenciant maintenant , a-t-elle ajout. Selon les critiques, le processus de licenciement de l'entreprise a t chaotique et men  froid. Au lieu d'tre informs personnellement, les employs de Twitter ont t informs qu'ils recevraient un e-mail avec une mise  jour de leur statut d'emploi le vendredi  9h. S'ils avaient toujours un emploi, l'e-mail arriverait dans leur bote de rception professionnelle. Sinon ils recevraient un courriel personnel, l'accs aux systmes internes ayant t coup.

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir Twitter continuer  licencier ?

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk a t mis en garde par les autorits allemandes au sujet de Twitter, accus d'aller  l'encontre de la loi sur les services numriques, concernant la lutte contre la dsinformation sur l'application*

*La nouvelle est tombe aprs que des fonctionnaires allemands ont rencontr le milliardaire Elon Musk lors d'une runion qui s'est tenue brusquement et qui tait prside par le directeur du numrique du pays. L'ordre du jour en question tait li aux attentes de la nation en matire de dsinformation sur l'application.*

Cette runion, organise  San Francisco, a vu la participation du ministre du Numrique et des Transports du pays, qui a rencontr Elon Musk juste avant de s'envoler pour Las Vegas pour une autre runion importante. Au cours de cette runion, M. Musk a t inform du fait que l'Allemagne n'tait pas satisfaite de la plateforme Twitter et de la faon dont elle se comportait en gnral dans cette partie du monde europen.

Twitter va  l'encontre de la DSA (Digital Service Act), dont la lgislation a t approuve par l'UE l'anne dernire. L'UE a introduit cette loi pour protger les enfants, lutter contre la misogynie et la dsinformation, entre autres.

Aprs avoir t adopte, l'Union europenne a indiqu  ses tats membres que Twitter n'tait pas prt  apporter des changements majeurs qui seraient appliqus aux principales applications d'ici la fin de l't.

Le commissaire europen charg de superviser l'application de cette loi a expliqu  Elon Musk, en avril dernier, que la plateforme avait vraiment du pain sur la planche et qu'elle devait vraiment se conformer  la DSA sur Twitter. Et finalement, Musk a fini par racheter l'application pour la somme de 44 milliards de dollars en octobre dernier. 

La DSA est une lgislation rvolutionnaire qui tablit une norme mondiale de rglementation des contenus tout en protgeant les utilisateurs contre diffrents types de prjudices en ligne.


Cette runion intervient au moment o Elon Musk a commenc  rtablir de nombreux comptes appartenant  des milliers d'utilisateurs de la plateforme qui ont reu un avis de suspension pour avoir enfreint les politiques de l'application.

Il s'agissait notamment de ceux qui avaient t interdits pour avoir diffus des faits errons, fait des commentaires offensants et mme propag des opinions racistes. Mais il y a quelques mois, Twitter a annonc publiquement qu'il n'imposerait pas sa politique lie  la COVID-19 et aux fausses informations qui y sont associes. Cette politique aurait t mise en place pendant la phase initiale de la pandmie.

Dans le mme temps, un porte-parole du ministre allemand a dclar dans un courriel que le gouvernement tait occup  surveiller les divers changements apports  l'application Twitter aprs le rachat par Elon Musk.

L'Allemagne aurait clairement fait savoir au nouveau PDG de Twitter que le pays s'attend  ce que les engagements volontaires actuels en matire de lutte contre la dsinformation restent en place, conformment aux rgles de la DSA, qui doivent tre respectes maintenant et  l'avenir galement.

Source : Volker Wissing, ministre Allemand du Numrique et des Transports

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre opinion sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'UE menace Elon Musk de sanctions aprs que Twitter a suspendu les comptes de plusieurs journalistes, les Nations unies et d'autres organisations condamnent galement la dcision de l'entreprise

 ::fleche::  Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours et  les donner  Elon Musk"]Les ingnieurs de Twitter invits  imprimer le code sur lequel ils ont travaill ces 30  60 derniers jours et  les donner  Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk*: *Le DSA s'appliquera quelle que soit l'idologie de son propritaire*, pas de passe-droit pour le milliardaire qui devra se conformer aux rgles europennes

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Twitter va  l'encontre de la DSA (Digital Service Act), dont la lgislation a t approuve par l'UE l'anne dernire. L'UE a introduit cette loi pour *protger les enfants, lutter contre la misogynie et la dsinformation*, entre autres.


Rien que pour cela, je considre cette loi comme illgitime et antidmocratique.

----------


## halaster08

> Rien que pour cela, je considre cette loi comme illgitime et antidmocratique.


Tu peux prciser un peu ton propos ? Je ne vois le lien entre le contenu que tu mets en gras et le fait que la loi soit illgitime et antidmocratique
Le fait que ce soit illgitime ou antidmocratique pour moi a aurait plutt avoir la manire donc a a t dcid / vot / mis en uvre plutt que le contenu

----------


## virginieh

> Tu peux prciser un peu ton propos ? Je ne vois le lien entre le contenu que tu mets en gras et le fait que la loi soit illgitime et antidmocratique
> Le fait que ce soit illgitime ou antidmocratique pour moi a aurait plutt avoir la manire donc a a t dcid / vot / mis en uvre plutt que le contenu


Pareil, que les raisons invoques soient hypocrites ne prouve en rien que a ait t illgitime et antidmocratique.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Tu peux prciser un peu ton propos ? Je ne vois le lien entre le contenu que tu mets en gras et le fait que la loi soit illgitime et antidmocratique


Parce que c'est systmatique depuis quelques annes en occident. A chaque fois qu'une lois est vote pour ces raison (il faut adjoindre le terrorisme) c'est pour museler les liberts.

Ensuite, parce que sur internet, ce n'est pas les mmes lois physique que sur le monde analogique. Je vous invite  regarder la srie _Analog Equivalent Rights_ de Rick Falkvinge : https://falkvinge.net/topic/principl...rties/privacy/
Il est trs facile de vendre la scurit dans le monde numrique, alors que personne n'accepterai cela dans le monde analogique.

Vis  vis des sujets en particulis, j'ai effectivement exagr pour la misogynie. Par contre, je pense quele lien dsinformation <--> censure abusive est automatique. TOUT les rgimes on utilis la "dsinformation" pour filtrer les opinions dissidentes. Le nom change juste avec le temps. Quant  la protection des enfants, il s'agit d'un sujet extrmement dangereux, car de nombreuses personnes vives dans une psychoses collective. Il m'arrive trs frquemment de voir sur les RS des gens prenant la dfense de la peine de mort, voir de la torture, quant il s'agit de parler des abus sur les enfant. Cela est extrmement inquitant sur l'avenir. Quant des gens dfendent la torture, c'est que c'est possible de *faire accepter n'importe quoi*  ces gens l, pourvu de ce servir du sujet en question.




> Le fait que ce soit illgitime ou antidmocratique pour moi a aurait plutt avoir la manire donc a a t dcid / vot / mis en uvre plutt que le contenu


Donc si une loi qui raciste est vot de manire dmocratique, a devient une loi lgitime ?

Vive la dictature de la majorit.  ::mouarf::

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

Pour tout les  :-1: , voici un petit aperu de la vritable haine et violence :

https://twitter.com/laremdesevir/sta...23674913345538

Ce qui me choque n'est pas ce que fait le gouvernement (cela est largement critiquable pour plein de raisons, mais rien ne justifie le ton employ par certains) mais la violences de la plupart des rponses.

Il y a plein de soutient  la peine de mort et  la torture, d'appel  la violence, voir au meurtre.

C'est difficile de trouver plus violent sur Twitter, avec probablement les NoFakeMed en deuxime position du championnat de la haine.

Comme par hasard, c'est prcisment sur ses deux sujet que le DSA lgifre. Il y a donc bien une rcupration de la haine de certaines personnes.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Pour tout les , voici un petit aperu de la vritable haine et violence :
> 
> https://twitter.com/laremdesevir/sta...23674913345538
> 
> Ce qui me choque n'est pas ce que fait le gouvernement (cela est largement critiquable pour plein de raisons, mais rien ne justifie le ton employ par certains) mais la violences de la plupart des rponses.
> 
> Il y a plein de soutient  la peine de mort et  la torture, d'appel  la violence, voir au meurtre.
> 
> C'est difficile de trouver plus violent sur Twitter, avec probablement les NoFakeMed en deuxime position du championnat de la haine.
> ...


La vritable violence c'est ce qu'on fait les hommes qui sont dans la prison de ce tweet.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> La vritable violence c'est ce qu'on fait les hommes qui sont dans la prison de ce tweet.


Je ne dit pas le contraire.

Mais un appel  la violence est un appel  la violence, un appel au meurtre est un appel au meurtre. Point barre.

Il n'y a pas d'exception. Je m'en fous compltement de contre qui un appel  la violence est adress. 

Et d'ailleurs, une partie des ces tweets sont probablement illgaux en droit franais.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Elon Musk rvle trois fonctionnalits  venir sur Twitter : des tweets longs, les glissements pour passer des tweets recommands aux tweets suivis, et un nouveau bouton de signet*

*Elon Musk a rcemment dvoil sur Twitter une liste de fonctionnalits  venir pour Twitter dans les deux prochaines semaines. Selon le nouveau chef de Twitter, le site de microblogging sera bientt dot de tweets longs, de la possibilit de glisser vers la droite ou vers la gauche pour passer des tweets recommands aux tweets suivis, et d'un nouveau bouton de signet.*

Les tweets longs sont la possibilit de publier des tweets qui ne sont pas limits  280 caractres. C'est l'une des fonctionnalits qu'Elon Musk souhaite ajouter  Twitter depuis qu'il a pris la tte de l'entreprise de mdias sociaux. Et comme l'a rvl le nouveau patron de Twitter, la possibilit de publier des tweets longs est prvue pour dbut fvrier.

Un bouton de signet n'est pas nouveau pour les utilisateurs de Twitter. Toutefois, Elon Musk prvoit d'intgrer ce bouton aux tweets, alors qu'il se cache actuellement derrire le bouton de partage. Un bouton Signet apparatra sur les tweets, tout comme les boutons Rpondre, Retweeter et Aimer. Cette modification de l'interface utilisateur sera disponible sur Twitter la semaine prochaine.

Les utilisateurs de Twitter verront une autre nouvelle fonctionnalit sur la plateforme ds la fin de cette semaine. Musk a dclar qu'il sera possible d'effectuer un simple glissement ( droite ou  gauche) pour passer des tweets recommands aux tweets suivis. Cette fonctionnalit sera mise en place dans le courant de la semaine et devrait donc tre disponible d'ici la fin de la journe de samedi.

Easy swipe right/left to move between recommended vs followed tweets rolls out later this week.First part of a much larger UI overhaul.Bookmark button (de facto silent like) on Tweet details rolls out a week later.Long form tweets early Feb.— Elon Musk (@elonmusk) January 8, 2023 
Twitter connat d'importants changements sous l'impulsion de son nouveau patron. Le site de microblogging a rcemment ajout la fonction View Counts, qui permet aux utilisateurs de vrifier plus facilement combien de fois les tweets ont t vus sans les ouvrir. Cependant, les jours d'Elon Musk en tant que PDG de Twitter sont compts, car il a dclar qu'il dmissionnerait de son poste lorsqu'il trouverait quelqu'un d'assez fou pour l'occuper.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles fonctionnalits  venir sur Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Vont-elles apporter des changements positifs  l'application ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Elon Musk ne sera bientt plus le PDG de Twitter ? Est-ce une bonne chose pour la plateforme ?

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk voudrait que son Twitter 2.0 ait un chat vido, des appels vocaux et bnficie de messages privs chiffrs, il a demand l'aide du fondateur de Signal

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk veut se dbarrasser des spambots sur Twitter, cela pourrait rduire ses propres abonns de prs de la moiti, selon un outil d'audit qui affirme que 48% des comptes qui le suivent sont faux

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk va quitter son sige de PDG de Twitter ds qu'il aura *trouv quelqu'un d'assez fou* pour le remplacer, mais il sera toujours charg des  quipes logiciel et serveurs

----------


## totozor

> Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles fonctionnalits  venir sur Twitter ?
>  Vont-elles apporter des changements positifs  l'application ?


Je pense que les tweets courts sont l'ADN de Twitter donc changer a est un vrai risque.
Mais c'est aussi ce qui rend Twitter aussi toxique donc c'est un risque qui vaut le coup d'tre pris il me semble.



> Pensez-vous qu'Elon Musk ne sera bientt plus le PDG de Twitter ? est-ce une bonne chose pour la plateforme ?


Il l'a dit lui mme il laissera sa place  la personne suffisamment folle pour la vouloir, qui voudrait rcuprer une socit dans cet tat avec en plus un actionnaire exclusif control freak comme Musk.
Bref il a mis les choses en place pour que cette situation n'arrive pas.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs de Mastodon connat une forte baisse aprs un pic de frquentation aliment par le rachat de Twitter par Elon Musk*
*ce chiffre aurait baiss de plus de 30 %*

*Mastodon n'a pas su conserver l'afflux soudain de centaines de milliers de nouveaux utilisateurs sur la plateforme aprs qu'Elon Musk a pris le contrle de Twitter. Les rcentes statistiques publies par le site lui-mme rvlent que le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs connat une forte baisse ; ce chiffre a chut de plus de 30 % depuis le pic de frquentation et poursuit son dclin. On comptait environ 1,8 million d'utilisateurs actifs au cours de la premire semaine de janvier, contre plus de 2,5 millions dbut dcembre. Beaucoup ont prsent Mastodon comme un potentiel remplaant de Twitter, mais ces statistiques semblent indiquer que cela n'arrivera pas.*

Mastodon est un rseau social open source qui fonctionne de manire indpendante de ses serveurs hbergs. La plateforme est trs similaire  Twitter et certains la considrent mme comme son alternative. Elle a enregistr des centaines de milliers de nouveaux utilisateurs entre novembre et dcembre. Beaucoup ont en effet quitt Twitter pour le rival Mastodon afin de protester contre l'arrive de Musk  la tte de Twitter et les politiques controverses qu'il a tablies lors de ses premiers jours en tant que Chief Twit. Il y avait environ 500 000 utilisateurs actifs de Mastodon avant que Musk ne prenne le contrle de Twitter fin d'octobre.

 la mi-novembre, ce nombre a grimp  prs de 2 millions d'utilisateurs actifs. Cependant, cette croissance a t de courte dure, car le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs de Mastodon est en baisse depuis le dbut de l'anne. Pour beaucoup, ce constat s'explique par le fait que Mastodon ne remplit tout simplement pas le rle particulier et basique de Twitter que beaucoup attendaient de lui. Les critiques affirment maintenant que les utilisateurs ont du mal  le comprendre, car il est tout simplement trop compliqu et ne pourrait pas le remplacer.  Twitter, dans sa forme la plus basique, est simple , a dclar Meg Coffey, une stratge en mdias sociaux.



 Vous pouvez ouvrir une application ou un site Web, taper quelques mots, et vous avez termin. Je veux dire, c'tait une plateforme SMS de base , a-t-il ajout. Il a expliqu que les gens ont afflu sur Mastodon parce qu'ils se sont indigns contre ce que Twitter tait en train de devenir avec les nouvelles politiques introduites par Musk.  Il y avait beaucoup de gens qui avaient peur, beaucoup de gens qui ne voulaient pas tre  l'endroit o Twitter tait en train de devenir. Je suis un grand fan de la mise en sourdine et du blocage et donc mon Twitter est fantastique. C'est un endroit vraiment merveilleux , a dclar l'analyste.

 Toutefois, je sais que pour beaucoup d'autres personnes, ce n'est pas le cas. Et donc je peux comprendre qu'ils aient voulu trouver un endroit qui soit moins toxique ou moins nocif . Mastodon a atteint un pic de prs de 130 000 utilisateurs en un seul jour. Ces hausses ont concid avec des dcisions trs controverses prises par Musk. Il s'agissait notamment des dcisions de licencier des milliers d'employs de Twitter, de modifier les politiques de vrification, de rtablir le compte Twitter de Donald Trump et de suspendre les journalistes qui avaient fait des reportages sur Musk. D'autres scandales ne s'inscrivent pas dans cette chronologie.

Il y avait en effet plus de raisons de dtester Twitter que de l'aimer. Mastodon a surf sur la vague de chaos dclenche par Musk chez Twitter, mais la plateforme n'a pas tenu le coup. Les donnes produites par des entreprises comme Google ont rvl que les recherches sur Mastodon ont explos en avril de l'anne dernire,  peu prs au moment o Musk a annonc qu'il tait devenu le principal actionnaire de Twitter. Coffey note que plusieurs nouveaux rseaux sociaux ont connu le succs. La plupart taient simples  utiliser et permettaient de crer une communaut, comme l'application de partage de photos BeReal sortie en 2020. 

Pour de nombreux utilisateurs, Mastodon s'est peut-tre avr trop difficile  porter sur leurs communauts et tait tout simplement trop compliqu. Selon Coffey, certains sont peut-tre retourns  Twitter, tandis que d'autres ont peut-tre compltement abandonn les mdias sociaux.  Tout le monde s'est inscrit sur Mastodon et a ralis  quel point c'tait difficile, puis est retourn sur Twitter et s'est dit : "Oh, c'est, c'est difficile. Peut-tre que nous n'irons pas l-bas". C'est comme les gens qui ont dit 'Je dmnage au Canada' quand Donald Trump a t lu. Ils n'ont jamais rellement dmnag au Canada , a-t-elle dclar.

L'afflux soudain de centaines de milliers de nouveau sur Mastodon aurait attir les investisseurs qui ont manifest leur souhait d'investir dans la croissance du rseau social, mais le propritaire, le dveloppeur allemand Eugen Rochko, dit avoir refus toutes les offres de financement. Lors d'une rcente interview au Financial Times, Rochko a dclar avoir reu des offres d'au moins cinq investisseurs en capital-risque bass aux tats-Unis pour investir des "centaines de milliers de dollars" pour soutenir le produit. Mais il a dclin les propositions, affirmant que le statut de Mastodon en tant qu'organisme  but non lucratif est "intouchable".



Selon Rochko, l'indpendance de Mastodon et le choix des styles de modration sur ses serveurs faisaient partie de son attrait.  Mastodon ne se transformera pas en tout ce que vous dtestez de Twitter. Le fait qu'il puisse tre vendu  un milliardaire controvers, le fait qu'il puisse tre ferm, faire faillite, etc. C'est la diffrence de paradigmes [entre les plateformes] , a dclar Rochko. Selon lui, une multitude de raisons font que Mastodon est attrayant, notamment le fait qu'il soit gr par une organisation  but non lucratif, ne dispose d'aucune infrastructure publicitaire, d'aucune montisation intgre et d'aucun algorithme.

Mastodon compterait principalement sur les dons pour financer sa plateforme. Par exemple, il collecte environ 25 000 dollars par mois par le biais de Patreon auprs de plus de 8 500 donateurs rguliers. Toutefois, Rochko a dclar au Financial Times que son objectif  long terme tait de faire en sorte que Mastodon remplace Twitter en tant que premire plateforme de microblogging au monde.  La route est longue, mais en mme temps, elle est plus grande qu'elle ne l'a jamais t , a-t-il dclar. Cependant, les rcentes statistiques semblent montrer que Mastodon n'est pas une alternative srieuse  Twitter. 

Elles dmontrent que la plupart des personnes qui ont dit qu'elles quittaient Twitter pour Mastodon ne sont pas vraiment parties. Mme si les deux plateformes sont trs similaires  premire vue, il y a de nombreuses diffrences entre les deux. Il est probable que plusieurs anciens utilisateurs de Twitter trouveront le modle de rseau dcentralis de Mastodon prfrable  Twitter. Mais l'utilisateur moyen restera probablement fidle  la plateforme qu'il connat,  moins qu'un concurrent plus direct n'merge. Certaines sources ont rapport que les nouveaux utilisateurs de Mastodon ont galement rencontr des problmes.

Certains serveurs auraient eu du mal  faire face  l'augmentation du niveau d'activit et  la confusion des politiques de modration sur les diffrents serveurs. Josh Cowls, chercheur  l'Oxford Internet Institute, a dclar que Mastodon pourrait voluer vers une plateforme "satellite" de Twitter, "qui serait davantage utilise lorsque Twitter est en panne, ainsi qu'en rponse  d'autres scandales lis  Musk". Cependant, il n'est pas vident qu'il parvienne  remplacer Twitter.

Source : Mastodon

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la baisse du nombre d'utilisateurs actifs de Mastodon ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, qu'est-ce qui pourrait expliquer cette baisse soudaine du nombre d'utilisateurs ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Mastodon est-il trop compliqu pour l'utilisateur moyen de Twitter ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Mastodon, le rival de Twitter, rejette toute ide de financement afin de prserver son statut d'organisme  but non lucratif, le fondateur aurait refus les offres de cinq socits de capital-risque

 ::fleche::  Mastodon atteint les 2,5 millions d'utilisateurs mensuels, profitant des ractions ngatives suscites par les dcisions controverses d'Elon Musk sur Twitter

 ::fleche::  Twitter annonce le bannissement de la promotion des autres rseaux sociaux tels qu'Instagram, Mastodon, Facebook, Truth Social et autres "concurrents", puis se ravise

----------


## darklinux

Logique , mais Mastodon est enfin sur la carte , a prouv que son proof of concept fonctionne , donc , c 'est tout bnfice

----------


## Mingolito

Donc a veux dire qu'Elon Musk a gagn le match ?

----------


## totozor

*Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?*
Je trouve la lecture de l'article pas trs pertinente, Les utilisateurs de Mastodon ont augment d'environ 360% (de 500k  1.8M) depuis le rachat de Twitter par Musk
La baisse aprs le pic s'explique facilement : une partie des utilisateurs pensaient tomber sur Twitter avec un skin diffrent, ils ont t dus et ont quitt la plateforme.
*Que pensez-vous de la baisse du nombre d'utilisateurs actifs de Mastodon ?*
Toutes les applications alternatives subissent cette baisse (Signal  l'poque a vcu la mme chose par exemple)
Ce qui est intressant c'est d'analyser le niveau avant la crise et le niveau une fois que les utilisateurs sont stabiliss et de faire la mme analyse pour Twitter pour voir si les utilisateurs ont quitt l'un pour l'autre ou s'ils sont rest sur les deux.
*Selon vous, Mastodon est-il trop compliqu pour l'utilisateur moyen de Twitter ?*
Peut tre mais il a visiblement t capable de conserver une partie de l'lite alors ::P:

----------


## walfrat

> *Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?*
> Je trouve la lecture de l'article pas trs pertinente, Les utilisateurs de Mastodon ont augment d'environ 360% (de 500k  1.8M) depuis le rachat de Twitter par Musk
> La baisse aprs le pic s'explique facilement : une partie des utilisateurs pensaient tomber sur Twitter avec un skin diffrent, ils ont t dus et ont quitt la plateforme.
> *Que pensez-vous de la baisse du nombre d'utilisateurs actifs de Mastodon ?*
> Toutes les applications alternatives subissent cette baisse (Signal  l'poque a vcu la mme chose par exemple)
> Ce qui est intressant c'est d'analyser le niveau avant la crise et le niveau une fois que les utilisateurs sont stabiliss et de faire la mme analyse pour Twitter pour voir si les utilisateurs ont quitt l'un pour l'autre ou s'ils sont rest sur les deux.
> *Selon vous, Mastodon est-il trop compliqu pour l'utilisateur moyen de Twitter ?*
> Peut tre mais il a visiblement t capable de conserver une partie de l'lite alors


J'ai clairement une dent contre le titre de cet article qui donne juste une image ngative en mode "a s'effondre" alors qu'il faudra au moins attendre 2-3 mois pour voir ce qu'il en est.

----------


## pmithrandir

Est ce que le problme de mastodon pour les utilisateur n'est pas dj son manque de centralisation.

Ou dois je m'inscrire
Quel serveur est bien, fiable
Comment est financ le service
Quel est le plan pour amliorer la fiabilit et la rapidit

La gouvernance dcentralise de mastodon ne permet pas de rpondre facilement a ces questions pourtant essentielles.

----------

